# Thug pug genetics anyone?



## madininagyal (Feb 3, 2016)

Yep RIU 

Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2016)

you scored well, no peanutbutter breath left in stock @ greenline...dammm missed out on that....


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 4, 2016)

Anybody looking green line just did a restock on thug pug


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 4, 2016)

I sent out for my order little over a week ago. Ordered peanut butter breath and pugs breath. Wanted the meatbreath most of all but where I ordered from didn't get any. Signed up for substrate genetics updates so I don't miss the next drop


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I sent out for my order little over a week ago. Ordered peanut butter breath and pugs breath. Wanted the meatbreath most of all but where I ordered from didn't get any. Signed up for substrate genetics updates so I don't miss the next drop


I just ordered meatbreathe from greenline. Gonna see what they do !!! First time buyer from them .


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody looking green line just did a restock on thug pug


I just got some meatbreath thanks to you . Now just gotta wait til they Come in


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody looking green line just did a restock on thug pug





THCbreeder said:


> I just ordered meatbreathe from greenline. Gonna see what they do !!! First time buyer from them .


Thanks for the heads up just grabbed the meat breath before they are gone as well! First order through greenline as well @THCbreeder


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Thanks for the heads up just grabbed the meat breath before they are gone as well! First order through greenline as well @THCbreeder


Well I hope we get our beans . Man oh man


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> you scored well, no peanutbutter breath left in stock @ greenline...dammm missed out on that....


I saw 2 left


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I sent out for my order little over a week ago. Ordered peanut butter breath and pugs breath. Wanted the meatbreath most of all but where I ordered from didn't get any. Signed up for substrate genetics updates so I don't miss the next drop


Be ready the drop is tonight!!


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 4, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> I just ordered meatbreathe from greenline. Gonna see what they do !!! First time buyer from them .


Lucky you i was looking for this one and rasperry breath but they already sold out so im on my starting block 4 tonight drop at substrate genetics


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 4, 2016)

When thug pug make a drop it make feel like the time i was looking for grapestomper strain from ggg before their new release each drop was a pain in the ass, one hour late and you only got your eye to cry loool


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> When thug pug make a drop it make feel like the time i was looking for grapestomper strain from ggg before their new release each drop was a pain in the ass, one hour late and you only got your eye to cry loool


Yea I feel ya . Any info on thugpug ? I just grabbed a pack to collect . However that grapestomper is good . I got the grapestromper OG I'm holding onto


----------



## kkeyser (Feb 4, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> I just ordered meatbreathe from greenline. Gonna see what they do !!! First time buyer from them .


Greenline is solid, no worries.


----------



## kkeyser (Feb 4, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea I feel ya . Any info on thugpug ? I just grabbed a pack to collect . However that grapestomper is good . I got the grapestromper OG I'm holding onto


What info do you want? Go to gromer1 on instagram, that's the guy. You'll see everything there and get all the info straight from the guy and you will see others asking questions and those questions being answered. He's been a tester for gage green for years and has crazy good genetics. 

I can't imagine grabbing a pack of thugpug just to collect. Why would anybody get some of the best genetics they will ever have a chance to run and not run them? He's been making seeds for awhile and just now started offering them to the public. Previously, he had to choose you, otherwise you were just one of many begging to run his gear. I have yet to see anybody who has run his gear not be overjoyed at the results.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Be ready the drop is tonight!!


ohhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh...im up for this!!!.....


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ohhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh...im up for this!!!.....View attachment 3601120


Get it get it get it 


kkeyser said:


> Greenline is solid, no worries.


thanks I'm just a first time customer . You know the routine of testing out new banks . I'm looking forward to meatbreathe just might keep these for a while and hold on to them . Maybe his first line of many


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Get it get it get it
> 
> thanks I'm just a first time customer . You know the routine of testing out new banks . I'm looking forward to meatbreathe just might keep these for a while and hold on to them . Maybe his first line of many


ive never bought from these guys too(thug pug), ive bought from greenline before no probs,...but when was the last time you saw do si dos in anything? thats what piqued me


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Be ready the drop is tonight!!


Damn you!!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lucky you i was looking for this one and rasperry breath but they already sold out so im on my starting block 4 tonight drop at substrate genetics


any idea approx what time the drop is or do we have to sit up all nite with our fingers on the buzzer?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> any idea approx what time the drop is or do we have to sit up all nite with our fingers on the buzzer?


I signed up for substrates email updates, got an email about a greenpoint seeds drop but no mention of thug pug


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> any idea approx what time the drop is or do we have to sit up all nite with our fingers on the buzzer?


Lol ... it's already over i was cooking dinner only take me 20min ... it was enough for meatbreath to go out of stock... beggining to get tireeeed


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 5, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol ... it's already over i was cooking dinner only take me 20min ... it was enough for meatbreath to go out of stock... beggining to get tireeeed


You gotta be there to get it !!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 5, 2016)

Meatbreath pics find on instagram


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 5, 2016)

Dead banana (deathstar X banana og)


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 5, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Dead banana (deathstar X banana og) View attachment 3601719 View attachment 3601721 View attachment 3601722


Oh hell no lol where you get those ? How's that deathstar add to the banana ? What kinda pheno descriptions you getting


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 5, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Oh hell no lol where you get those ? How's that deathstar add to the banana ? What kinda pheno descriptions you getting


*Dead Bananas & LemonBreath*
Tons of you have been waiting for this and its time! We've got the only dead bananas and lemonbreath from Gromer!

We've also restocked on Pugsbreath so get that while you can.

*Thanks,*
Sub


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> *Dead Bananas & LemonBreath*
> Tons of you have been waiting for this and its time! We've got the only dead bananas and lemonbreath from Gromer!
> 
> We've also restocked on Pugsbreath so get that while you can.
> ...


That Lemon Breath looks unreal!

I need to stop checking this thread damn it!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 5, 2016)

Got my thugpug genetics in the mail today.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 5, 2016)

I want the deathstar leaner . She got the knockout


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 5, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Oh hell no lol where you get those ? How's that deathstar add to the banana ? What kinda pheno descriptions you getting


I don't know lol am like you i just discover them that why ive created this thread


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't know lol am like you i just discover them that why ive created this thread


Yea . You gonna pop any beans when you get them ?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

I have his banana breath n his meat breath gonna buy his new ones he just dropped


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I have his banana breath n his meat breath gonna buy his new ones he just dropped


Yea I might get some more myself


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea I might get some more myself


Buying as we speak lady said no spending over $1k so i was ok!!! Fine!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 7, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea . You gonna pop any beans when you get them ?


Asap lol im just waiting for some part to finish my diy led i will grow them with some duende from gage green


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Buying as we speak lady said no spending over $1k so i was ok!!! Fine!!!


You better get all you can ... Bodhi thug pug everybody


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 7, 2016)

We need some grow journals up in here going ...! Whose gonna be a tester lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> You better get all you can ... Bodhi thug pug everybody


life of a i 502 huh haha


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> life of a i 502 huh haha


 wife gonna kill ya !!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 7, 2016)

forgive me but who is thug pug and where did all the hype come from? I guess I'm out of the loop.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> forgive me but who is thug pug and where did all the hype come from? I guess I'm out of the loop.


Check out gromer1 on ig


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Check out gromer1 on ig


Very nice pictures on there for sure. Great lookin herbs. But I'm now wonder the same thing except who is gromer1 and where did all the hype come from? 

Do I need to hop on this train? haha


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Very nice pictures on there for sure. Great lookin herbs. But I'm now wonder the same thing except who is gromer1 and where did all the hype come from?
> 
> Do I need to hop on this train? haha


I think the hype is the fact that its OGKB crosses being sold for a lot less than $200+ like other breeders are doing. Aside from that Im with you. No clue who this guy is or if the strains are any good??


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think the hype is the fact that its OGKB crosses being sold for a lot less than $200+ like other breeders are doing. Aside from that Im with you. No clue who this guy is or if the strains are any good??


Same i just buy shit haha


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2016)

Growmer1 is a good dude,super good GGG tester..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think the hype is the fact that its OGKB crosses being sold for a lot less than $200+ like other breeders are doing. Aside from that Im with you. No clue who this guy is or if the strains are any good??


Fuck I'm way out of the loop I don't even know what OGKB is. :O but I have seen it mentioned a bunch.


over here in my little box.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Fuck I'm way out of the loop I don't even know what OGKB is. :O but I have seen it mentioned a bunch.
> 
> 
> over here in my little box.


I'm right there with you. I don't study strains like some peeps do.

From what I can gather OGKB is the best yielding cookie variety. The dudes name that found the strain is OGkushbreath, so that's where the OGKB comes from. I guess it's a tough plant to breed with, thus the high prices for the seeds.

That's all I know


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think the hype is the fact that its OGKB crosses being sold for a lot less than $200+ like other breeders are doing. Aside from that Im with you. No clue who this guy is or if the strains are any good??


Gromer been a longtime testor for gage green and decided to make some cross for fun and end up making seed since a lot of people wanted his cross and like stow said ogkb cross under 200$ and with nice feedback i had to try it lol i will keep you updated when i pop them


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Gromer been a longtime testor for gage green and decided to make some cross for fun and end up making seed since a lot of people wanted his cross and like stow said ogkb cross under 200$ and with nice feedback i had to try it lol i will keep you updated when i pop them


Yup,super cool cat,grows & shows his work....


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yup,super cool cat,grows & shows his work....


That's something that is good being new on the scene . Anyhow people will eventually find out how good he is when his gear starts showing in good journals ... Hop on the train or get left behind .


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Buying as we speak lady said no spending over $1k so i was ok!!! Fine!!!


is that 1K a week?, month?...be good if every week


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is that 1K a week?, month?...be good if every week


yes sometimes im a bean a holic


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> yes sometimes im a bean a holic


lol...many here comment on 'their bean problem', having soo many chances are some will never be grown out


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol...many here comment on 'their bean problem', having soo many chances are some will never be grown out


They all gonna be dropped soon this summer all 500


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 9, 2016)

Some meatbreath and peanut butter breath nust went up on greenline, get em while ya can


----------



## the gnome (Feb 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Some meatbreath and peanut butter breath nust went up on greenline, get em while ya can


damn, checked 4min after you posted this and the Pbutter is gone?
how many paks were there??


----------



## the gnome (Feb 9, 2016)

wooohooooo! they relisted mo and now there's 2 paks coming my way!
and everything is in stock now... get em while their hot!
the duende x mendo breath looks like it's hot


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 9, 2016)

bananas and cherries tho..thats got my eye.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 9, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> bananas and cherries tho..thats got my eye.


Yup gonna try it sounds bomb i already have to many banana strains haha


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 15, 2016)

Anybody already pop some thug pug gen???


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Anybody already pop some thug pug gen???


Nope but getting more lol


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nope but getting more lol


Im the same im still trying to get my hand on some meatbreath and gorillabreath


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 16, 2016)

I lied I got peanut butter breathe instead of meat breathe . Must of been feeling good that night ...


----------



## the gnome (Feb 16, 2016)

got notice t'day the order for my paks of PnutBB is complete 
their on the way oh.... yeah!

I'd be seriously talking a good look at the 007breath with the duende x mendobreath.
duende is a very underated strain, other than me i haven't seen anyone else run it.
it was killer and a good yeilder.
I'd be on it if I didn't have some Duende and mendobreath running now


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2016)

the gnome said:


> got notice t'day the order for my paks of PnutBB is complete
> their on the way oh.... yeah!
> 
> I'd be seriously talking a good look at the 007breath with the duende x mendobreath.
> ...


Duende is a hidden gem....


----------



## the gnome (Feb 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Duende is a hidden gem....


agreed





.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2016)

the gnome said:


> agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the few I ran...


----------



## the gnome (Feb 17, 2016)

i had 3 or 4 Duende ladies and they were all fairly consistent in shape,
of course I didn't run many no pheno's were way differing from the others.
more-n-more the thug cross is making me think about it


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2016)

the gnome said:


> i had 3 or 4 Duende ladies and they were all fairly consistent in shape,
> of course I didn't run many no pheno's were way differing from the others.
> more-n-more the thug cross is making me think about it


Working with the genetics he is,I'd say it's safe to grab a few packs..


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 19, 2016)

Restock on greenline


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Restock on greenline


You're trying to distract me from that pack of pit boss.. it may have worked lol


----------



## the gnome (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm on it this time
I picked up a few paks of meatbreath and there were 2 paks of raspberry breath left so i gots em too 
I missed out on the raspB last time, didn't realize it was made from gages Burgandy.
that was one of the great ones I missed back then also.
if only gromer could dredge up and infernal haze pug, now that would be stylin!



in the last few weeks Ive pick Thug Pugs
meatbreath
raspbreath
Pnutbreath

from GGG,
Forum x MB-F2
mendo breath F3 #M

communitas and 10
I always get 2 paks of what ever i buy
think I blew my wad on my seed budget for the year,.....

btw??
what's pit boss? is it a mob boss cross....!
where can i get it!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 19, 2016)

the gnome said:


> I'm on it this time
> I picked up a few paks of meatbreath and there were 2 paks of raspberry breath left so i gots em too
> I missed out on the raspB last time, didn't realize it was made from gages Burgandy.
> that was one of the great ones I missed back then also.
> ...


Nice grabs, pit boss is a sin city seeds cross of el jefe x blue power that is up for auction right now on instagram


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3612914


Can't wait to drop these and the extra perk baes breath


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

WTF is a thug pug and where can I buy one?
Seriously, peanut butter breath?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 20, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> WTF is a thug pug and where can I buy one?
> Seriously, peanut butter breath?


http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/thug-pug-genetics/


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

Scary packaging. good job, scare kids away.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 20, 2016)

nice score vato...
and yeah! the baes breath has my attention also,
hope i get it with my PnutB order or last nites meatB and raspberryB order.
4 fuggin paks should get me a baes breath eh.

seriously, looking at gromer1 instagram pics he has a lot more ideas coming to a thug pug dealer near you.
I wouldn't mind doing some testing for him.
he'll need more testers looking at all the new crosses he's some up with 
like Cactus, ghost or cherry pie breath.
BUT
the hot one in the works will be the Sophies Breath crossed 
from GGGs Sophisticated lady that only had 15 paks released.
I hate it big time because i saw it when it was available @glg 
but didn't kno what I was looking at


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 22, 2016)

Pug life. Full lineup can't wait to drop these!!


----------



## the gnome (Feb 22, 2016)

hey vato, you better get the party size bag of solo cups haha!
weeeeell ...check the mail t'day and found some pug budda with my name on it


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 22, 2016)

the gnome said:


> check the mail t'day and found some pug budda with my name on it View attachment 3614266


Nice pick up. He didn't send you baes breath


----------



## the gnome (Feb 22, 2016)

I was hoping for a BB freeb.
i have 4 more paks incoming late next wk, 
if 4 paks don't get me a baesB freeb I'll have to file a formal complaint


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 22, 2016)

the gnome said:


> I was hoping for a BB freeb.
> i have 4 more paks incoming late next wk,
> if 4 paks don't get me a baesB freeb I'll have to file a formal complaint


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 23, 2016)

the gnome said:


> nice score vato...
> and yeah! the baes breath has my attention also,
> hope i get it with my PnutB order or last nites meatB and raspberryB order.
> 4 fuggin paks should get me a baes breath eh.
> ...


Bae breath= sophie (sophisticated lady f) x sturdly spewright (mendobreath f2 m)


----------



## the gnome (Feb 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Bae breath= sophie (sophisticated lady f) x sturdly spewright (mendobreath f2 m)


sophisticated lady ala MBF2
really now...... better get it with the incoming 4 pak next week.
are the baesB coming from GL ?
that's where i'm getting my pug gear from


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 24, 2016)

the gnome said:


> sophisticated lady ala MBF2
> really now...... better get it with the incoming 4 pak next week.
> are the baesB coming from GL ?
> that's where i'm getting my pug gear from


Yeah substrate didn't had them


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 24, 2016)

the gnome said:


> sophisticated lady ala MBF2
> really now...... better get it with the incoming 4 pak next week.
> are the baesB coming from GL ?
> that's where i'm getting my pug gear from


No I got bb from green line


----------



## the gnome (Feb 24, 2016)

ahhhh bueno vato bueno


----------



## kkeyser (Feb 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Bae breath= sophie (sophisticated lady f) x sturdly spewright (mendobreath f2 m)


That is incorrect. Bae's breath is above and beyond x studly spewright.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> That is incorrect. Bae's breath is above and beyond x studly spewright.


Incorrect!!! wounded warriors is above and beyond x sturdly spewright


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 25, 2016)

Anybody popping thugpug ?


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2016)

I sure hope to see some,I would of got some.....but I got most of them genetics. 
But I still want to see pics,I love pics


----------



## kkeyser (Feb 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Incorrect!!! wounded warriors is above and beyond x sturdly spewright


So gromer is incorrect on what he named his own strain? Are you serious? Wounded warrior is a 30% pheno of Tahoe cure, which was used to make purple heart and wounded warrior breath.

This place is ridiculous.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Incorrect!!! wounded warriors is above and beyond x sturdly spewright


Yeah sorry man you got that wrong, this is from the comments when greenline said they were gonna giveaway baesbreath


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 25, 2016)

I just bought a pack of his gorillabreath !


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> So gromer is incorrect on what he named his own strain? Are you serious? Wounded warrior is a 30% pheno of Tahoe cure, which was used to make purple heart and wounded warrior breath.
> 
> This place is ridiculous.


Made a mistake it happens so what? This place would be ridiculous if i didn't admit when im wrong if its too ridiculous for you have your way on another thread peace


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah sorry man you got that wrong, this is from the comments when greenline said they were gonna giveaway baesbreath
> View attachment 3616612


Yeah i saw that after posting lol thanks for correcting me


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2016)

Decided on my next indoor pheno hunting wanted to do duende too but since pbb is also a mb cross i chose to go with fpog f2and a freebie i wanted to test chill factor i hope to find a least 1 nice male of fpog and pbb and a keeper from each


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I just bought a pack of his gorillabreath !


Good score! I would love a pack.. how do I find one..


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Good score! I would love a pack.. how do I find one..


It was the only one left man sold out


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> It was the only one left man sold out


Glad you got it, sounds killer! Just picked up Jaws Banana but I'm tempted to snag a pack of Banana Breath before it's all gone. Can one have too much banana..


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> I sure hope to see some,I would of got some.....but I got most of them genetics.
> But I still want to see pics,I love pics


Yea I agree I'm full at the moment . However I just scored this bad boy right here cmh 630


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Glad you got it, sounds killer! Just picked up Jaws Banana but I'm tempted to snag a pack of Banana Breath before it's all gone. Can one have too much banana..


got some of that too


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2016)

Now that has my attention. ..love me some CMH

Got one of my 315watt in the middle of 2 1000watt de


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea I agree I'm full at the moment . However I just scored this bad boy right here cmh 630 View attachment 3617298


Ooo I have been wondering if the extra bulb in there is worth it or if you are better off just buying 2 of the single units for coverage


----------



## the gnome (Feb 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice pick up. He didn't send you baes breath


got my 4 paks in from GL yesterday, no baes breath.......fuuuuuuggggggg.
i'm not to hot for freebs but i wanted that BB.

btw Ive seen that double 315 CMH, looks nice.
it's almost 2Xs the cost of the single. 
not sure if I'd go for? you get 630w but only 315w's of penetration and less footprint 
than 2 315s.
CMH is still the way to go for veg imo, very healthy looking plants
i run the CDM860w in veg sometimes and it makes for best looking veggers
and bloom too


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

the gnome said:


> btw Ive seen that double 315 CMH, looks nice.
> it's almost 2Xs the cost of the single.
> not sure if I'd go for? you get 630w but only 315w's of penetration and less footprint
> than 2 315s.
> ...


My ppint exactly, better footprint with 2 units it would seem. Also would think a little less heat to deal with not having 2 bulbs in 1 fixture, but have heard cmh run cooler so might not even matter.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 26, 2016)

the gnome said:


> got my 4 paks in from GL yesterday, no baes breath.......fuuuuuuggggggg.
> i'm not to hot for freebs but i wanted that BB.
> 
> btw Ive seen that double 315 CMH, looks nice.
> ...





natro.hydro said:


> My ppint exactly, better footprint with 2 units it would seem. Also would think a little less heat to deal with not having 2 bulbs in 1 fixture, but have heard cmh run cooler so might not even matter.


Okay you two . I've seen the par readings on a single Cmh 315 . Do any of you have reading on the 630 cmh ? Cause I cannot locate one from 12,18,24 inches . I know with two you can have more flexibility


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Okay you two . I've seen the par readings on a single Cmh 315 . Do any of you have reading on the 630 cmh ? Cause I cannot locate one from 12,18,24 inches . I know with two you can have more flexibility


Oh don't take it as a criticism on your purchase homie, just a hypothesis if you will. I have not looked at par readings for these lights for awhile but I don't think I was able to find one for the 630 when I was researching them


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh don't take it as a criticism on your purchase homie, just a hypothesis if you will. I have not looked at par readings for these lights for awhile but I don't think I was able to find one for the 630 when I was researching them


No I just wanna know the truth on a legit test . I don't know what it produces with that hood and extra light . I like cmh and I decided to get it . We need someone to do a test . Go to monster gardens and request one be done like I have


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> No I just wanna know the truth on a legit test . I don't know what it produces with that hood and extra light . I like cmh and I decided to get it . We need someone to do a test . Go to monster gardens and request one be done like I have


Honestly surprised monster gardens or growershouse.com hasn't done a test.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Honestly surprised monster gardens or growershouse.com hasn't done a test.


Well if you ask for one maybe enough requests and they'll do one


----------



## blackforest (Mar 2, 2016)

Glad I found this thread. I found my next line of genetics I want to run! This guy does nice work.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 3, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> So gromer is incorrect on what he named his own strain? Are you serious? Wounded warrior is a 30% pheno of Tahoe cure, which was used to make purple heart and wounded warrior breath.
> 
> This place is ridiculous.



well ; i did notice this..

https://www.instagram.com/p/8_YUdoxpcU/

first the mother of pugsbreath is the platinum mendobreath cut....

https://www.instagram.com/p/_-FLUzRpcS/

then the mother of pugsbreath is the Ultraviolet cut....

i wonder which one it is! for the life of me; i couldn't find one picture of the distinctive UV mother on his page; makes me wonder  .


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Popped 3 peanut butter breaths last week. 

Excited to see what they bring, one has purple running through it. 

So just to be 100% clear, peanut butter breath = dosidos x mendobreath?


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 10, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> Popped 3 peanut butter breaths last week.
> 
> Excited to see what they bring, one has purple running through it.
> 
> So just to be 100% clear, peanut butter breath = dosidos x mendobreath?


Yes


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yes


Cool. 
Thank you.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Mar 11, 2016)

Substrate has a coupon code going. "Sub Irish" for 10% off. Just snagged their last pack of pugs breath.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Mar 11, 2016)

@Norcalknugs green line had a meat breath , pb breath, and raspberry breath restock
Still had some a few mins ago


----------



## Norcalknugs (Mar 11, 2016)

@Gonefishn7420 ya thanks I saw that. Only got the funds for a pack right now and with the coupon and free shipping only $72 out the door. Have wanted to try pugs breath for a minute. Really want the peanut butter next.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Mar 11, 2016)

And... Most of them are gone haha


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Mar 11, 2016)

Knew they wouldn't last. Only had 1 meat an pb when I seen it and like 3 raspberry


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 17, 2016)

Anybody interested afterglow is on substrate


----------



## the gnome (Mar 19, 2016)

has anyone popped their Pnutbutter breath from recent drop in the last few months?
i have 2 paks, put 1 in water, only 4 cracked, put those into promix and only 2 are pushing viable tails out.
the other 2 are very slow.
so 2 days ago I put the other pak in water and 0 seeds have cracked..... not looking good

my 1st run with the pugster isn't looking very good


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

the gnome said:


> has anyone popped their Pnutbutter breath from recent drop in the last few months?
> i have 2 paks, put 1 in water, only 4 cracked, put those into promix and only 2 are pushing viable tails out.
> the other 2 are very slow.
> so 2 days ago I put the other pak in water and 0 seeds have cracked..... not looking good
> ...


Are the seeds very hard? Some seeds need scuffed of they won't pop no matter how much you soak them. Member here also taught me a trick to if you don't have sandpaper to scuff them with use a razor and slice down the edge of the bean slightly to help it crack.


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2016)

the gnome said:


> has anyone popped their Pnutbutter breath from recent drop in the last few months?
> i have 2 paks, put 1 in water, only 4 cracked, put those into promix and only 2 are pushing viable tails out.
> the other 2 are very slow.
> so 2 days ago I put the other pak in water and 0 seeds have cracked..... not looking good
> ...


That sucks...


----------



## the gnome (Mar 20, 2016)

well i have 2 of the 4 above ground.
1 died and one is still slowly pushing out a a tail, very slowly.
one more of that 1st pak has cracked.

1 from the 2nd pak has cracked after 2 days.

Ajames,
yeah, the 2nd pak i took a razor and did that and the 1st pak i did yesterday.
even when they crack it takes a couple days for tails to begin to do anything.
bottom of the barrel in the healthy vigor dept.
the 2 that are above ground have very short tails, 
by tomorrow the above ground portion will be longer than the root

looks like i may get 4 or 5 up and running at this point, hopefully


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 21, 2016)

the gnome said:


> has anyone popped their Pnutbutter breath from recent drop in the last few months?
> i have 2 paks, put 1 in water, only 4 cracked, put those into promix and only 2 are pushing viable tails out.
> the other 2 are very slow.
> so 2 days ago I put the other pak in water and 0 seeds have cracked..... not looking good
> ...


i learn that for ogkb cross they need a little scuffing before putting them in the water i remember the first drop of grateful breath was having the same problem some people lose packs like that but after they tried they other pack with scuffing germ get clearly better


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> i learn that for ogkb cross they need a little scuffing before putting them in the water i remember the first drop of grateful breath was having the same problem some people lose packs like that but after they tried they other pack with scuffing germ get clearly better


Yea OGKB crosses make lil tiny rock hard seeds. They are viable but like you said need to be scuffed or sliced with razor down side to help germ. If you don't expect germ rate to be less than 80%


----------



## the gnome (Mar 25, 2016)

the 2nd pak i used a razor and exposed the seedling and went back to the seeds from the 1st.
even then 2 days later the tails on the 3 that pushed out were very slow and are still less than 1/2" long a week later.
it's a definite lack of vigor, I'm having to babysit these like a 2month premature baby.
the biggest risk is from rotting, once the tails are 1/2-1" things speed up a little better.
2 are up in a cup.
4 are in ER on life support in rapid rooters.
the other 16 are in promix in a clear cup planted on the side so I can see if tails are doing anything.
by the looks of it I have good odds to get 7 but i'm using all my skilz to do it lol

btw
my ggg F3 ogkb crosses are rocking, 11 for 11 no issues with the seeds


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2016)

Sounds like they are way fresh....


----------



## the gnome (Mar 25, 2016)

yup.......
on the green side is my thoughts


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sounds like they are way fresh....


Yea i let mine sit wont be getting to mine thug pug till like christmas lol


----------



## the gnome (Mar 31, 2016)

well looks like the count is final
3 are up and running from 2 packs.
not the best but at least there's a chance for F2s


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 31, 2016)

the gnome said:


> well looks like the count is final
> 3 are up and running from 2 packs.
> not the best but at least there's a chance for F2s


Yo gnome hit him up on IG. That's to much money spent to have just 3 sprout fam.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 31, 2016)

the gnome said:


> well looks like the count is final
> 3 are up and running from 2 packs.
> not the best but at least there's a chance for F2s


damn is too bad i was waiting for your grow report you should send a dm to gromer1 im sure i will do something for you its not like your a first time grower


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 31, 2016)

also incalama on IG making a buy 2 get 1 free on thug pug genetics


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> also incalama on IG making a buy 2 get 1 free on thug pug genetics


On the rate they popping is it really worth?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sounds like they are way fresh....


IDK that may be it BUT could it be incompatability issue tomato breeders talk about ... at like f10 some show it i guess . i will look into it more as my cookies inbreeding is showing a few more inviable seed then the "outbreeding"


----------



## the gnome (Apr 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo gnome hit him up on IG. That's to much money spent to have just 3 sprout fam.


if i had a way to do it i would.
i don't have a smart phone, only a PC for the home.
I tried to join IG but my PC wouldn't cut it


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> On the rate they popping is it really worth?


I'm letting mine sit like you. Not in a rush. Opened up a few pack last night some small some big.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> On the rate they popping is it really worth?


beside you i have not heard bad germ report so i think it worth it


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 2, 2016)

3 phenos of peanut butter breath


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 2, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> 3 phenos of peanut butter breath


are they slow in veg? they lookind good?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> are they slow in veg? they lookind good?


They seem average to slow-really only the one pheno seems to be growing kinda slow (the middle pic)-the other two are def beefier as of now. 
Growing in coco using basic nutrients from botanicare.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> are they slow in veg? they lookind good?


I think they look good and healthy so far. 
All are responding well the my regimen.
Btw, novice grower here-only been at it for a year. 
They're under 435w fluorescents t-5, 8 bulb. 
I flower with two 600w hps. 
Excited for this run


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2016)

Fear the Turtle baby!


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 2, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> I think they look good and healthy so far.
> All are responding well the my regimen.
> Btw, novice grower here-only been at it for a year.
> They're under 435w fluorescents t-5, 8 bulb.
> ...


the #1 and the #2 look ogkb dominant would be cool if they are female and also i wanted to say they look good lol sorry for the ? don't know why i type it lol


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 12, 2016)

10 days later, the 3 pbb:


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 12, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> 10 days later, the 3 pbb:


seems like the're not slow!! they sure get bigger, will you top them?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 12, 2016)

they have all been topped once, yes.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 14, 2016)

one of the ogkb leaning phenos smells like straight up peanut butter-dank peanut butter. 
pretty cool


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 16, 2016)

Gonna post a few more pictures tomorrow-but the huge, fat finger leaves is the face off og dominant pheno. 

Really cool looking. Gromer said gassy as fuck


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo gnome hit him up on IG. That's to much money spent to have just 3 sprout fam.





madininagyal said:


> damn is too bad i was waiting for your grow report you should send a dm to gromer1 im sure i will do something for you its not like your a first time grower


Hopefully he handles it better than the substrate issue. But seems like he may be the type to put down a growers skills before admitting he released beans that were too fresh or bad.


----------



## BCNeil (Apr 20, 2016)

How many seeds per pack do they give? I am getting some afterglow and don't know how many packs to get. None of the sites that sell their seeds say how many......


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2016)

BCNeil said:


> How many seeds per pack do they give? I am getting some afterglow and don't know how many packs to get. None of the sites that sell their seeds say how many......


10 per pack


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 24, 2016)

here is one i have been flowering for a few days, pbb, one of 3 i popped-i think it's a male...what say you?


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 24, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> here is one i have been flowering for a few days, pbb, one of 3 i popped-i think it's a male...what say you?


A little early but i think you're right


----------



## 806KING (Apr 24, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> here is one i have been flowering for a few days, pbb, one of 3 i popped-i think it's a male...what say you?


Looks like a male


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 24, 2016)

806KING said:


> Looks like a male


Yes male i cam confirm this since i looked at mine last night another strain and showed one ball lol


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Took the male out, flipped another PBB. 

Ogkb dom-pics to come.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 25, 2016)

here is the peanut butter breath i am now flowering-freaky looking.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 25, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> here is the peanut butter breath i am now flowering-freaky looking.


that leaf crinkel is awsome 
i wonder if it is a method for gathering more light... or a by product of the chunkey fat calax...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Joedank said:


> that leaf crinkel is awsome
> i wonder if it is a method for gathering more light... or a by product of the chunkey fat calax...


That's a great observation joe. Might be the latter since the OGKB cookies is the better stacking of the cookie cuts. 

@Terrapin2 that is a lovely OGKB dom lady you have there. Really has the look and all but much more vigorous. What's the lineage of the Peanut Butter Breath again?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's a great observation joe. Might be the latter since the OGKB cookies is the better stacking of the cookie cuts.
> 
> @Terrapin2 that is a lovely OGKB dom lady you have there. Really has the look and all but much more vigorous. What's the lineage of the Peanut Butter Breath again?


pbb= dosidos x meando breath


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 25, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> here is the peanut butter breath i am now flowering-freaky looking.


Cant help looking at ur socks man...lol all the while lookin great...i mean the plants


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> here is the peanut butter breath i am now flowering-freaky looking.


should have been named 'twisted sister'


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 26, 2016)

I just opened up a pack of his gorilla breath had 15 seeds in it!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Cant help looking at ur socks man...lol all the while lookin great...i mean the plants


Hahahahaha
That's funny. When I took that pic I was thinking about the socks too, they look gross. lol. Old, and holes. My room ain't dirty like my old socks....


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 26, 2016)

peanut butter breath in veg


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice to hear peeps scored gorilla and peanut butter breathe...been wantin to get those


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Nice to hear peeps scored gorilla and peanut butter breathe...been wantin to get those


The ones i got were the only ones sunstrate had left since the last drop been a min...


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 27, 2016)

two peanut butters on the right.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 29, 2016)

View attachment 3669276 View attachment 3669277 



a few new pictures of the two peanut butter phenos:      

View attachment 3669276View attachment 3669275
View attachment 3669275


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 29, 2016)

the one smells like straight up peanut butter-just dank nutty rich smell.

pheno 2 has more going on, more complex. lights off, will give that one a nice sniff tomorrow


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2016)

pheno 1 here, day 6....male?


----------



## Traxx187 (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3670905 View attachment 3670904pheno 1 here, day 6....male?


Looks like it but give it a day just keep a close watch them fuckers love to nut


----------



## madininagyal (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3670905 View attachment 3670904pheno 1 here, day 6....male?


Those are definitively balls


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Meatbreath pics find on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3601713 View attachment 3601715 View attachment 3601716


that meatbreath looks dam good..ky


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2016)

thanks for the input guys

looks like I am down to one PBB out of 3 popped. 

jury still out on the last one...day 4 I think. 
no pistils yet but no ballz either.


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> thanks for the input guys
> 
> looks like I am down to one PBB out of 3 popped.
> 
> ...


high as the seeds is if I liked it I would put pollin on one branch and have plenty of seeds for a later grow.ky


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> thanks for the input guys
> 
> looks like I am down to one PBB out of 3 popped.
> 
> ...


Praying for a female for ya. Would def like to get to see what comes from them. Did you ever contact to see if they would send you something for the poor germ rates?


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Praying for a female for ya. Would def like to get to see what comes from them. Did you ever contact to see if they would send you something for the poor germ rates?


thanks man. 
I have not. 
there's still half the pack left, so I'll see what's up.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 2, 2016)

just took pheno 1 out of the room.

honestly, it looks like the last PBB may be a male as well....waiting a couple more days.


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2016)

More than 200$ for the Last peanutbutter breath on greenline auction seem like they will not be release again


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> More than 200$ for the Last peanutbutter breath on greenline auction seem like they will not be release again


It pisses me off to see greenline doing that...the dude either keeps the best packs for himself or waits then auctions them off for a stupid amount of $


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> It pisses me off to see greenline doing that...the dude either keeps the best packs for himself or waits then auctions them off for a stupid amount of $


Fuck greenline. Dude is a greedy, arrogant busta. Why would you raffle those $80 packs off to your loyal customers for that amount of money. But he say he's not in it for the money..


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Fuck greenline. Dude is a greedy, arrogant busta. Why would you raffle those $80 packs off to your loyal customers for that amount of money. But he say he's not in it for the money..


Lol dude is arrogant as fuck fi real and im sûre is in for the money since dude don't smoke only is wife smoke but we must admit dude get your shit straight home not like some seedbank remember substrate lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol dude is arrogant as fuck fi real and im sûre is in for the money since dude don't smoke only is wife smoke but we must admit dude get your shit straight home not like some seedbank remember substrate lol


2 for 2 with greenline with no issues. Legit but questionable ethics... Those auctions are up to like 250$ per pack...ridiculous


----------



## Traxx187 (May 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 2 for 2 with greenline with no issues. Legit but questionable ethics... Those auctions are up to like 250$ per pack...ridiculous


Lol thats crazy


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

Lol........


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 6, 2016)

dude grows cannabis but doesn't puff? 

huh.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> dude grows cannabis but doesn't puff?
> 
> huh.


He in it for his patients....


----------



## Traxx187 (May 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> He in it for his patients....


Im gonna give away so many seeds when i start up !!


----------



## ky man (May 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 2 for 2 with greenline with no issues. Legit but questionable ethics... Those auctions are up to like 250$ per pack...ridiculous


If people would stop paying that 250.00 the price would fall,its all a money game.did you ever think that some people get friends to bid and run the price up?It happens on all auctions no mater the thing being auctioned off.it is a sales tacte..ky


----------



## natro.hydro (May 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol thats crazy


Peanutbutter breath went for 400... Glad I have a pack of each of those in the vault I paid retail for when they were released.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Peanutbutter breath went for 400... Glad I have a pack of each of those in the vault I paid retail for when they were released.


 that's crazy. 
me too, well at least the PBB...they were $80. haha. 
$400?? that's stupid. pure GREED.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 7, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> that's crazy.
> me too, well at least the PBB...they were $80. haha.
> $400?? that's stupid. pure GREED.


Gromer just paid dvg 500 for his last pack of scouts honor no long ago so expect some crosses from that.
I understand wanting to move on to other projects but don't bend me over on your way because you only did a single release. If there is high demand for it go back and rerelease, seems could make more money that way.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 7, 2016)

Think I might have me a raffle.......


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Think I might have me a raffle.......View attachment 3675634


Where did you get those meatbreath?? It's your fault they was out of stock ... I hate you lol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where did you get those meatbreath?? It's your fault they was out of stock ... I hate you lol


Sub before he went down lmao


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2016)

I have Grateful Breath and will have Dosidos in due time. I'd make some and give away. No way people should have to pay for stuff like that.


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2016)

The price is high,but in the world of pot growing..that's a zip or 2....or a half of bho...or....ect

A pair of Gucci sneakers go for 600+

I'm all for low cost seeds,bread,milk,fruits,vegetables. ...but these prices are on a steady rise.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> The price is high,but in the world of pot growing..that's a zip or 2....or a half of bho...or....ect
> 
> A pair of Gucci sneakers go for 600+
> 
> I'm all for low cost seeds,bread,milk,fruits,vegetables. ...but these prices are on a steady rise.


Yeah but you have an experience like dude who got 3 plants from 2 packs that would sting when you pay 5x retail lol. Like throwing a pair of Gucci sneakers (hell the sandals are expensive as shit too lol) in the trash. 
I ain't bitching, I payed retail when those were released. Just like I will pay retail for seeds from his upcoming release but if I don't get 1 of the strains I want I won't pay 400 for it at auction.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 8, 2016)

the gnome said:


> the 2nd pak i used a razor and exposed the seedling and went back to the seeds from the 1st.
> even then 2 days later the tails on the 3 that pushed out were very slow and are still less than 1/2" long a week later.
> it's a definite lack of vigor, I'm having to babysit these like a 2month premature baby.
> the biggest risk is from rotting, once the tails are 1/2-1" things speed up a little better.
> ...


Yeah this guy I was talking about


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2016)

Popped 2 pugsbreath along grapestomper og and Fireballs

For my indoor and I will pop 2 fem once I made my choix between animal pie, bluedawg, firestarter or plemon for a Quick harvest (2week veg)


----------



## BCNeil (May 8, 2016)

10 out of 10 germinated and off to a good start with "Afterglow"


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 9, 2016)

Curious to see your Pugsbreath grow. Its the pack I bought and it seems to get no love!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2016)

Anybody need thugpug here you go


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3677408


Nice wanted another seedbank than greenline dude keeping pack just to make more money on fools having money to waste and saying it's not for the money it's for the people bla bla bla 

Also im mad because gromer was supposed to make à New batch of raspberry breath but seems like they will never get out so if somebody make some f2 hit me up I will make some f2 of my pugsbreath and my peanutbutterbreath so we can exchange


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nice wanted another seedbank than greenline dude keeping pack just to make more money on fools having money to waste and saying it's not for the money it's for the people bla bla bla
> 
> Also im mad because gromer was supposed to make à New batch of raspberry breath but seems like they will never get out so if somebody make some f2 hit me up I will make some f2 of my pugsbreath and my peanutbutterbreath so we can exchange


I want afterglow for the watermelon pheno


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I want afterglow for the watermelon pheno


I was looking at it but bananas & cherry look good too and I from the report seem like a tasty strain for concentrate


----------



## Traxx187 (May 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I want afterglow for the watermelon pheno


Yea looking at this 



madininagyal said:


> I was looking at it but bananas & cherry look good too and I from the report seem like a tasty strain for concentrate


I know! Im hopeing to get more seeds and these soon! Im gonna f2 my meatbreath bananabreath and gorillabreath


----------



## madininagyal (May 12, 2016)

Afterglow 70$
Bananas breath 65 
Bananas & cherry 50 

On greenline till sunday


----------



## Vato_504 (May 12, 2016)

Did y'all see the prices GLO trying to charge for some ThugPug gear?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Did y'all see the prices GLO trying to charge for some ThugPug gear?


I think those were the final prices from his online auctions for the last packs of those strains... Absurd


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

Gromer over there putting in cheat codes with this meatbreath


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Up down up down left right left right


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Up down up down left right left right


ABAB select Start


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> ABAB select Start


You ever seen the real cookie king buds on ig? Shit looks straight up fake


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You ever seen the real cookie king buds on ig? Shit looks straight up fake


Yea I seen them. Don't look like gromer shit. Gromer have them bitches looking like they snorting coke.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I seen them. Don't look like gromer shit. Gromer have them bitches looking like they snorting coke.


Watch some of the dudes videos of him breaking up some nugs....I've never seen anything like it... Gromer shit frosty as hell too.


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Watch some of the dudes videos of him breaking up some nugs....I've never seen anything like it... Gromer shit frosty as hell too.


 It's that meat breath I wanted but never was able to get her at least the other look front too


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

@Vato_504 is hogging all the meatbreath


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> @Vato_504 is hogging all the meatbreath


My motto is sharing is caring.


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 17, 2016)

so bummed i missed out on meat breath and PB breath. oh well at least ill have the banana breath to work with


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 17, 2016)

caligrown_ca said:


> so bummed i missed out on meat breath and PB breath. oh well at least ill have the banana breath to work with


Meatbreath will be back.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

I'm gonna have some RIU Peanut Butter Breath for y'all. Got a Grateful Breath male and working on getting the Dosidos so be a lil patient it's coming lol.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm gonna have some RIU Peanut Butter Breath for y'all. Got a Grateful Breath male and working on getting the Dosidos so be a lil patient it's coming lol.


I just got the dosidos brother!! Gonna veg her out quick lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I just got the dosidos brother!! Gonna veg her out quick lol


That's wassup bro. Hopefully my bro gets it like he's promised cus I would really like to make these beans. I know he'll take care of me if he does but if not oh well I'll move on to something different. Still gonna use the Grateful Breath male to make some crosses tho


----------



## Traxx187 (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's wassup bro. Hopefully my bro gets it like he's promised cus I would really like to make these beans. I know he'll take care of me if he does but if not oh well I'll move on to something different. Still gonna use the Grateful Breath male to make some crosses tho


Ill veg her and shoot tou a msg!!


----------



## madininagyal (May 17, 2016)

caligrown_ca said:


> so bummed i missed out on meat breath and PB breath. oh well at least ill have the banana breath to work with


Bananabreath get a lot of good report on ig I even grab à pack because I was feeling I was gonna miss something


----------



## madininagyal (May 17, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Meatbreath will be back.


Do u know when and where will be the drop?


----------



## Traxx187 (May 17, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Do u know when and where will be the drop?


This summer all i heard...


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2016)

Did anyone get his raspberry breath?

Anything mendobreath hits,is a hit...got to love them gagegreen genetics.


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 17, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Bananabreath get a lot of good report on ig I even grab à pack because I was feeling I was gonna miss something


I did the same this weekend....Bananabreath looks really good on IG and so does Bananas and Cherries so I picked up both. Already have Pugsbreath and Dead Bananas. I was thinking this is a banana overload but they all look pretty different on IG so hope its good variety.

How is the GGG cherry puff? That is the cherry crossed with the banana.


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This summer all i heard...


man i really hope that is true !!


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm gonna have some RIU Peanut Butter Breath for y'all. Got a Grateful Breath male and working on getting the Dosidos so be a lil patient it's coming lol.


Oh hell Ya ...you have some sweet strains in the garden bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Oh hell Ya ...you have some sweet strains in the garden bro


Yea def all thanks to great friends I have here. With everything I've bought myself and what was given to me I have some really nice stuff. Grateful Breath male gonna get used for some good things I'm hoping for


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Do u know when and where will be the drop?


Meatbreath is now up at Greenline Organics.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Meatbreath is now up at Greenline Organics.


was just about to post as well...grabbed two meatbreath. 
excited.


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 23, 2016)

I picked up 2 packs of meatbreath also! I almost bought them all and was gonna run an auction at $250 per pack


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2016)

Wife saw me tchek greenline, told me I already bought 3 pack , dare me to click on the order but ton , I turn around and cry...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Wife saw me tchek greenline, told me I already bought 3 pack , dare me to click on the order but ton , I turn around and cry...


LMAO


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 23, 2016)

they are going quick, had 29 when I ordered my 2 about 25 minutes ago, down to 18 left


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Meatbreath is now up at Greenline Organics.


Thanks for posting that up, green line not a bank that I normally watch but was able to get a pack of meat breath finally.


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2016)

6 packs only now...bit of drooling in the ranks!


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 23, 2016)

also picked up two, was about to pick up another but they were sold out already so i scooped up a ghost breath. sure glad i was on instagram when greenline posted


----------



## Norcalknugs (May 23, 2016)

Greenline got a drop tonight. Was able to snag a pack of meatbreath. There was 45, I went and loaded money on my card, and less than an hour later there was only 15. So stoked I got the meatbreath. Can't wait for next run, meatbreath and exotic Genetix chocolate oranges.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 25, 2016)

Another auction of peanutbutter breath on greenline organics ig, 2 hours left and it is already 205... watch him have a new drop in a month of peanutbutter breath and meat breath lol


----------



## Traxx187 (May 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Another auction of peanutbutter breath on greenline organics ig, 2 hours left and it is already 205... watch him have a new drop in a month of peanutbutter breath and meat breath lol


They will


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

Whoever pay over $80 for them is beyond stupid. That dude is the greediest person I know in this business. Gromer crazy for letting him do that.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

Didn't he do the same shit with meatbreath and they rereleased?


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 25, 2016)

^yes.


Vato_504 said:


> Whoever pay over $80 for them is beyond stupid. That dude is the greediest person I know in this business. Gromer crazy for letting him do that.


i agree-but maybe gromer has the same mentality as the greenline dude/team....? i certainly would not want greenline auctioning my gear he "found" for 3+ times the price, that's fucked up.

honestly, just from the various times i've emailed greeline, and just from watching their feed, they seem like the biggest douchebags. seriously, they just seem like rude, greedy assholes.
their email responses are always so snarky; it's like, i am giving you money for a service, i am asking a question, not demanding anything, not asking for anything other than a simple answer; at least be kind to your customers..........

and their recent auctions prove this to be true. i actually asked them in the last auction why not just sell the packs for face, haha. they said this way anyone who missed the initial drop has a chance to grab some of the beans (i laughed, i mean, many others ways to go about it other than selling an $80 pack for $300 or whatever it was....greed, pure and simple).

they do have a nice selection of breeders, but their ethics suck, imo. i wont be giving them my money any longer. i don't dig their style.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 25, 2016)

and on top of everything, dude doesn't even puff? 
i don't get it...


----------



## Traxx187 (May 25, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> and on top of everything, dude doesn't even puff?
> i don't get it...


Hes in it for the money whata not to get??


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Hes in it for the money whata not to get??


you're right.


----------



## Norcalknugs (May 25, 2016)

I was waiting months for another thug pug drop. Finally said f it Friday and just ordered the afterglow. Well Monday he had his drop and I emailed asking if I could swap afterglow for meatbreath and pay the difference. Even offered to pay extra for the trouble. Still haven't received a response. Wanted meatbreath bad enough I ordered it anyway. But most small businesses i deal with these days go above and beyond on customer service. It's the best way to separate yourself from all the others.

I know it hasn't been long and I'm not complaining but my order from Friday hasn't shipped yet. The dank team shipped the next day. I get the same vibe about green line being arrogant. There are banks giving out their personal phone number and this guy can't answer an email in 2 days. I'll only deal with him for thug pug everything else I will look elsewhere.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 26, 2016)

interesting.....he took down the PBB auction post. haha.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> interesting.....he took down the PBB auction post. haha.


Dude acts just like these corporations and governments do. Suck every penny out of a person they can get. I stay away from spots like this. Can't support anyone like that no matter how much they have something I want. Unless there is no other place literally and I just have to cave in cus it's that good lol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> ^yes.
> 
> i agree-but maybe gromer has the same mentality as the greenline dude/team....? i certainly would not want greenline auctioning my gear he "found" for 3+ times the price, that's fucked up.
> 
> ...





akhiymjames said:


> Dude acts just like these corporations and governments do. Suck every penny out of a person they can get. I stay away from spots like this. Can't support anyone like that no matter how much they have something I want. Unless there is no other place literally and I just have to cave in cus it's that good lol


i still wouldn't cave. Fuk greedyline, people will start catching on to his antics. I would be surprised if dudes not filing chargebacks on them raffles.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 26, 2016)

Yeah I love how the greenline dude keeps "finding" packs and auctioning them for 200+. No decency these days. With an attitude like that though he'll be out of business within a year. Seen it all before.


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Dude acts just like these corporations and governments do. Suck every penny out of a person they can get. I stay away from spots like this. Can't support anyone like that no matter how much they have something I want. Unless there is no other place literally and I just have to cave in cus it's that good lol


Yeah. I wish glo wasn't the only us bank at this point that takes cards consistently. I feel the same way about gromer though, seems like a real douche the way he handled the shit with substrate and people that bought his packs. I won't be buying any of his gear, too many other good/better breeders out there working with the same lines so no loss here lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcalknugs (May 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah. I wish glo wasn't the only us bank at this point that takes cards consistently. I feel the same way about gromer though, seems like a real douche the way he handled the shit with substrate and people that bought his packs. I won't be buying any of his gear, too many other good/better breeders out there working with the same lines so no loss here lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. I haven't gromer a dm 2 weeks ago asking if he was going to do a drop anytime soon. Never responded, exotic Genetix is a lot bigger than him and has always responded with in hours. Even seen me a free replacement pack of blackberry cream when I had some less than stellar gutbusters. 
I don't know if I will buy more thug pug, have already purchased more exotic.

That meatbreath though, I just couldn't resist. 
 Have seen quite a few on ig with some amazing phenos or I probably wouldn't have tried it.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 27, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> I know what you mean. I haven't gromer a dm 2 weeks ago asking if he was going to do a drop anytime soon. Never responded, exotic Genetix is a lot bigger than him and has always responded with in hours. Even seen me a free replacement pack of blackberry cream when I had some less than stellar gutbusters.
> I don't know if I will buy more thug pug, have already purchased more exotic.
> 
> That meatbreath though, I just couldn't resist.
> View attachment 3692468 Have seen quite a few on ig with some amazing phenos or I probably wouldn't have tried it.


yeah, couldn't resist either-last order from glo tho. 

btw, anybody's ship yet? no emails on my end, glo takes days to ship tho (lol...).


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> yeah, couldn't resist either-last order from glo tho.
> 
> btw, anybody's ship yet? no emails on my end, glo takes days to ship tho (lol...).


His favorite excuse is he's a one man army. But he takes your money asap. Hopefully they will be there next week.


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> yeah, couldn't resist either-last order from glo tho.
> 
> btw, anybody's ship yet? no emails on my end, glo takes days to ship tho (lol...).


My later order from glo took about a week before I got shipping confirmation. Them my order took 2 days. Maybe dudes just getting lazy, and we're about to see another substrate situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 27, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> yeah, couldn't resist either-last order from glo tho.
> 
> btw, anybody's ship yet? no emails on my end, glo takes days to ship tho (lol...).


I ordered same weekend as you and it just arrived yesterday.


----------



## madininagyal (May 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My later order from glo took about a week before I got shipping confirmation. Them my order took 2 days. Maybe dudes just getting lazy, and we're about to see another substrate situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Substrate was better for me too bad they screw it if only gromer could work with another seedbank that take cc I will be very happy


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

Whose makin some f2s


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

Not tryna kick up dust whose the top three growers around this thread? I'll pic one and send them 1 pack of this meat breath to F2 for everybody!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Not tryna kick up dust whose the top three growers around this thread? I'll pic one and send them 1 pack of this meat breath to F2 for everybody!!


I can definitely f2 a strain . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

I told y'all soon as I get Dosidos its on and popping. Already got a beautiful Grateful Breath male he's ready to make some generic Peanut Butter Breath


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Not tryna kick up dust whose the top three growers around this thread? I'll pic one and send them 1 pack of this meat breath to F2 for everybody!!


If I had more space to dedicate to bean generation I would take on the project


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I told y'all soon as I get Dosidos its on and popping. Already got a beautiful Grateful Breath male he's ready to make some generic Peanut Butter Breath


Let that GB hit your best female coming outta them SD beans


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 27, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> yeah, couldn't resist either-last order from glo tho.
> 
> btw, anybody's ship yet? no emails on my end, glo takes days to ship tho (lol...).


Ya I had a bad feeling when I ordered it would be after the holiday before moving an its looking like my feeling was right


----------



## madininagyal (May 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Whose makin some f2s


Im gonna make some pugsbreath f2 and peanutbutterbreath f2 i will share for some meatbreath f2 or raspberry breath f2 or gorilla breath f2


----------



## madininagyal (May 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Not tryna kick up dust whose the top three growers around this thread? I'll pic one and send them 1 pack of this meat breath to F2 for everybody!!


@genuity would be the man


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im gonna make some pugsbreath f2 and peanutbutterbreath f2 i will share for some meatbreath f2 or raspberry breath f2 or gorilla breath f2


Def want some meat and pb in my garden


----------



## madininagyal (May 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Def want some meat and pb in my garden


You just have to wait till october or september for pb


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You just have to wait till october or september for pb


Just in time for my fall season  my fav time of year


----------



## Traxx187 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I told y'all soon as I get Dosidos its on and popping. Already got a beautiful Grateful Breath male he's ready to make some generic Peanut Butter Breath


Mine is not rooting!


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 27, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> interesting.....he took down the PBB auction post. haha.


Just noticed he has PBB listed for $260 on his site....used to be $400 so very possibly sold to someone


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 28, 2016)

when i ordered Banana Breath a couple weeks back it came with some free Baes Breath, from a comment gromer made this is Above and Beyond (Alien OG x grape stomper bx2) x Studly Spewright (Mendobreath f2 ogkb male) which sounds pretty exotic to me! hyped to pop those. Now that i got meat breath and ghost breath on the way im feeling pretty content with my thug pug gear.... still hoping theres a drop of PBB or gorilla breath again or somebody releases some f2's. happy growing everybody


----------



## Norcalknugs (May 29, 2016)

Checked the mail last night and found this little treat. Thug Pug meatbreath and afterglow, and Exotic Genetix chocolate oranges. Immediately popped half. Going to be some fire in there, taking clones of everything.


----------



## Norcalknugs (May 29, 2016)

Oh and he sent both my orders in 1 box never refunded my second shipping. Never answered my emails either. Also no tracking.
So hopefully some where else starts carrying thug pug. For how much he talks himself up, customer service was mediocre at best. If I didn't want thug pug in the future I would ask about the shipping on his ig page.
I did get 4 free bae's breath though.


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Oh and he sent both my orders in 1 box never refunded my second shipping. Never answered my emails either. Also no tracking.
> So hopefully some where else starts carrying thug pug. For how much he talks himself up, customer service was mediocre at best. If I didn't want thug pug in the future I would ask about the shipping on his ig page.
> I did get 4 free bae's breath though.


I had the same issue with glo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 29, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Oh and he sent both my orders in 1 box never refunded my second shipping. Never answered my emails either. Also no tracking.
> So hopefully some where else starts carrying thug pug. For how much he talks himself up, customer service was mediocre at best. If I didn't want thug pug in the future I would ask about the shipping on his ig page.
> I did get 4 free bae's breath though.


Did you even get an email saying your order had shipped or does he just ship it with no notice?


----------



## Norcalknugs (May 29, 2016)

I just got an automated email saying my order was complete a few days ago. Said nothing about it being shipped.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 29, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> I just got an automated email saying my order was complete a few days ago. Said nothing about it being shipped.


That means it shipped..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 29, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> I just got an automated email saying my order was complete a few days ago. Said nothing about it being shipped.


I order a little after 12 the morning of the 24th and I still have no such email, just my original with receipt. Was just curious still give them a few more days just hoping for no issues.


----------



## Norcalknugs (May 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> That means it shipped..


Yes I received them yesterday


----------



## the gnome (May 29, 2016)

hey all,
been a while since I posted,
been trying to catch up reading from my last posts about my bad germ rates with the 2 paks of PnutBB
the lone lady goes into the bloom room tonite and the 2 males will both be used to make some F2s.
i'm taking cuts of those too for future reference
she finally hit around 4ft, not very branchy, since she was a foot tall she's had 2 branches at the bottom
that stick out and the rest have not really pushed out very far.
I'll post pics later t'nite or tomorrow.
I see another is doing up some PnutBB,
no one has any in bloom yet, eh?

btw, dropped by greenline earlier and wtf is up with the $260 prices for pnb?
$200 for the duende cross and other insane markups........ christ!





> im gonna make some pugsbreath f2 and peanutbutterbreath f2 i will share for some meatbreath f2 or raspberry breath f2 or gorilla breath f2


hehe....Ive been looking for a bit of incentive to pop 1 of my paks of raspberry breath or meatbreath madi
I'll do raspberry, anxious to see what the burgandy influence has.
it was 1 of the early gage top gems I missed


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 1, 2016)

I got a pack of gorillabreath from substrate. I'm going to start 3 seeds this morning. I took 4 seeds out to start, but I dropped one on my floor and cannot find it anywhere now....fuck.

I won't be keeping any males, I don't have the space for them.

I'll keep checking back in so you folks can see what they're looking like.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 1, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> I got a pack of gorillabreath from substrate. I'm going to start 3 seeds this morning. I took 4 seeds out to start, but I dropped one on my floor and cannot find it anywhere now....fuck.
> 
> I won't be keeping any males, I don't have the space for them.
> 
> ...


I have a pack of these cant wait to see you grow them out!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 1, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> I got a pack of gorillabreath from substrate. I'm going to start 3 seeds this morning. I took 4 seeds out to start, but I dropped one on my floor and cannot find it anywhere now....fuck.
> 
> I won't be keeping any males, I don't have the space for them.
> 
> ...


Did Sub pop back up or these just from before he closed down?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 1, 2016)

Gromers packs aren't sealed are they? I'd like to try his gear but am sketchy about non tamper proof packaging. Especially when buying from someone who grows commercially, gouges prices, and has been accused of shady practices before?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Gromers packs aren't sealed are they? I'd like to try his gear but am sketchy about non tamper proof packaging. Especially when buying from someone who grows commercially, gouges prices, and has been accused of shady practices before?


He started to seal the ziplock.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He started to seal the ziplock.


They are all sealed even my pack from the first drop are sealed


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> They are all sealed even my pack from the first drop are sealed


Nice to know. They look so non chalant, i figured he was just a good trusting guy, tossing them in ziplocks. This makes my purchase easier to make, thanks.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Nice to know. They look so non chalant, i figured he was just a good trusting guy, tossing them in ziplocks. This makes my purchase easier to make, thanks.


I didn't know they were heat sealed til I tried to open my pack and had to rip it open lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I didn't know they were heat sealed til I tried to open my pack and had to rip it open lol


Mine wernt... Only my pack of gorilla breath


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't remember mine being sealed but I looked and there was a seal. Now I'm paranoid that they were messed with.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Mine wernt... Only my pack of gorilla breath


Where do you grab yours? Mine came from substrate and glo


----------



## Southerner (Jun 2, 2016)

Firestax ThugPug drop in 50 minutes! BananaBreath, DeadBanana, and PugsBreath.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where do you grab yours? Mine came from substrate and glo


Same


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Same


All mine came from sub. If you open them up 9 times outta 10 they smell loud..


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> All mine came from sub. If you open them up 9 times outta 10 they smell loud..


Myallegies are killing me right now im fucked up lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Myallegies are killing me right now im fucked up lol


You're not the only one my pollen allergie is very hard on me this year


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 3, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You're not the only one my pollen allergie is very hard on me this year


My whole body broke out i hate hay fever and cotton wood tress... Also grass fucks me up


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My whole body broke out i hate hay fever and cotton wood tress... Also grass fucks me up


Damn you got it bad bro mines is seasonal soon as season get kinda close to changing that's it for me lol fresh cut grass gets me too but not while I'm cutting it lol I hate having allergies be wearing masks and stuff


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok, off to the races 3 for 3 came up, except the one in the yellow dish is a little retarded and hasn't spread open the cotyledons. Tomorrow they're going into 3 gallon containers. 

 

@trich yeah I got them from substrate when these first dropped. And I didn't pay attention if the zip baggie was sealed, I don't think it was.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 4, 2016)

@blu3bird what kind of medium are you using?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 4, 2016)

Anyone have any info on the differences between the mendo breath phenos. I see a UV and Afterglow mother cuts. Can't find much info. Thanks, was thinking about either grabbing afterglow or pugs breath.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Ok, off to the races 3 for 3 came up, except the one in the yellow dish is a little retarded and hasn't spread open the cotyledons. Tomorrow they're going into 3 gallon containers.
> 
> View attachment 3699768
> 
> @trich yeah I got them from substrate when these first dropped. And I didn't pay attention if the zip baggie was sealed, I don't think it was.


I got one little retarded like that, be ready is gonna be à long time veg


----------



## caligrown_ca (Jun 5, 2016)

anybody grown out bananas and cherries or dead bananas?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

caligrown_ca said:


> anybody grown out bananas and cherries or dead bananas?


I haven't but for $50 I'm about to.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 5, 2016)

My little pugsbreath runt at 3 weeks old..

She get a light burn at her start almost lose her but she came back from the dead so I let her do her thing


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 5, 2016)

Damn, you weren't joking when you said it's going to be a slow veg. Are all of these "breath" crosses from Thug Pug slow like that?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 5, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Damn, you weren't joking when you said it's going to be a slow veg. Are all of these "breath" crosses from Thug Pug slow like that?


No the other one got light burn and cook under à dome in the sun but he still surviving


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Damn, you weren't joking when you said it's going to be a slow veg. Are all of these "breath" crosses from Thug Pug slow like that?


All ogkb crosses I've ran have been slow veggers and I've heard the actually ogkb cut is super slow duck foot hooker!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 5, 2016)

The other pheno got light burn and cooked under the sun but it veg normally


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 5, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> All ogkb crosses I've ran have been slow veggers and I've heard the actually ogkb cut is super slow duck foot hooker!


Oh right on. This the first ogkb plant I've ever tried to grow, I had no idea it might be slow.


----------



## greenbean77 (Jun 5, 2016)

A while back Gromer1 gifted me Pugs Breath, Peanut butter Breath, and Gorilla Breath and I have been very impressed with everything so far. He puts out some serious quality, partially thanks to the fact he works with Gage. 

Some do grow a quite slow, but its worth the wait.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 6, 2016)

Greenline just restocked Meatbreath, Ghostbreath and Pugsbreath.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 6, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Greenline just restocked Meatbreath, Ghostbreath and Pugsbreath.


If I wasn't at my yearly quota I'd grab some ugh


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 6, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Greenline just restocked Meatbreath, Ghostbreath and Pugsbreath.


Watching them drop like flies. Lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 6, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Watching them drop like flies. Lol


And there gone when I read your post.. fuck greenline and gromer make me feel im their bitch to have to be lurk8ng on their ig every hour to see if there à drop...


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 7, 2016)

Incanlama has some meat breath and ghost breath available. Hit him up on ig. Excellent service and one of the nicest dudes. Prices are a little higher at $100/pack but what's 15 bones if you really want some beans


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 7, 2016)

If somebody make some f2 pm me please


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 7, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Incanlama has some meat breath and ghost breath available. Hit him up on ig. Excellent service and one of the nicest dudes. Prices are a little higher at $100/pack but what's 15 bones if you really want some beans


Hé got no cc available only cash and I really don't like sending cash by mail my option are limited at greedyline


----------



## greencropper (Jun 7, 2016)

firestax is stocking thugpug now, only 3 types there, not sure what stax is like lately in the delivery dept?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> And there gone when I read your post.. fuck greenline and gromer make me feel im their bitch to have to be lurk8ng on their ig every hour to see if there à drop...


Seriously! I missed that last meat breath drop by maybe 30 minutes. Shit just comes outta no where. Hell almost missed this one again! I grabbed a pack from GL and Lama because I like how you actually have a chance to snag his gear a day or two later


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 7, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I grabbed a pack from GL and Lama


I did the same, bought meat from GL and Lama. I placed order with lama first then saw the drop over at GL and they were cheaper so I grabbed another meat and ghost. 

Alright I got a question for you all. What's the deal with gromer1 and GGG? I saw today that GL deleted an instagram post after some people started talking about how GGG doesn't vend through GL anymore. Actually someone asked if GL stopped because GGG was selling at the vault. And GL then chimed in that GGG stopped giving him seeds because he was carrying thugpug now. Then he deleted the post.

So what's the deal? Apparently GGG is not happy about gromer1 using their gear to bread? Not sure if this has been covered somewhere, just curious.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2016)

The fact that he sells all gromer gear plus awhile back he was trying to raffle off some packs of GGG gear and I think they didn't like that and that was the last time he had GGG.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 7, 2016)

I was looking at GL ig to find out the post about meat drop go missing... This guy sure don't like when they saying thing about his way of doing things but will badmouth about any other seedbank doing the same, if only substrate didn't go wrong I would not have only GL for thug pugs Gen because I had bad expérience with sending money by the mail so vaut or Incalama or other only cash cie is not an option


----------



## greencropper (Jun 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I was looking at GL ig to find out the post about meat drop go missing... This guy sure don't like when they saying thing about his way of doing things but will badmouth about any other seedbank doing the same, if only substrate didn't go wrong I would not have only GL for thug pugs Gen because I had bad expérience with sending money by the mail so vaut or Incalama or other only cash cie is not an option


maybe drop a hint to belleisle about stocking thugpug, they are adding banks like theres no tomorrow?


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jun 7, 2016)

If Thug Pug keeps selling like he is I'm sure more banks will start carrying his stuff. I'm pissed I just started working nights this week and missed last nights drop. Couldn't leave to add more money to my prepaid. Wanted 2 more meatbreath to run through.
How are people's germ rates? I had 4 out of 5 meatbreath pop but only 1 out of 4 afterglow. All were super slow and required scuffing.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 7, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> How are people's germ rates? I had 4 out of 5 meatbreath pop but only 1 out of 4 afterglow. All were super slow and required scuffing.



I had 100% germination on 3 gorilla breath. I didn't have to scuff the seeds either. Put in medium on June 1 and popped up June 4 no problems


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Didn't pay for them, but I guess I'll get to run some of groomers gear anyway. Some freebies with my most recent purchase







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2016)

Typical greedyline. He will throw shade at everybody but do it to him he'll block you and erase it so fast.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2016)

Greenline just dropped some more Meatbreath.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 9, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Greenline just dropped some more Meatbreath.


Just tcheked out already out of stock


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Greenline just dropped some more Meatbreath.





madininagyal said:


> Just tcheked out already out of stock


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone have info on the baes breath?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone have info on the baes breath?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tahoe cure x mendobreath if im right


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Tahoe cure x mendobreath if im right


Sounds like a decent mix. Will have to run these at somepoint soon then. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Tahoe cure x mendobreath if im right





kmog33 said:


> Sounds like a decent mix. Will have to run these at somepoint soon then. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is wounded warriors breath, this is the makeup of baes breath from gromer himself


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> That is wounded warriors breath, this is the makeup of baes breath from gromer himself
> View attachment 3704381


Thanks. They sound fairly similar. Still sound pretty fire. Alien og instead of Tahoe og in the cross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2016)

I can not wait to start see gage nugs.....


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> I can not wait to start see gage nugs.....


Gromer does seem to like using their gear in his crosses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2016)

Doing the samething green point did....start with fire,that's hard to find/cost to much...and capitalize on it....

I like it,I know some don't. ..

If a person dislikes gagegreen as a company. ..but still want to try the genetics at a lower price. ..thug is the way to go.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Doing the samething green point did....start with fire,that's hard to find/cost to much...and capitalize on it....
> 
> I like it,I know some don't. ..
> 
> If a person dislikes gagegreen as a company. ..but still want to try the genetics at a lower price. ..thug is the way to go.


Gromer was a tester for Gage, correct? Wasn't Gu as well?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gromer was a tester for Gage, correct? Wasn't Gu as well?


Lol, that makes it so much better(I actually am getting a good kick out of this). Not even paying for the gear he's using in his crosses. Just straight stealing them to use . Gromer is a real winner...

I'm assuming ggg just doesn't give enough of a crap to tell/ask him to cease and desist lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, that makes it so much better(I actually am getting a good kick out of this). Not even paying for the gear he's using in his crosses. Just straight stealing them to use . Gromer is a real winner...
> 
> I'm assuming ggg just doesn't give enough of a crap to tell/ask him to cease and desist lol.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if GGG actually stood for Genuity, Gromer, and Gu. I think they were all GGG testers.

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Doing the samething green point did....start with fire,that's hard to find/cost to much...and capitalize on it....
> 
> I like it,I know some don't. ..
> 
> If a person dislikes gagegreen as a company. ..but still want to try the genetics at a lower price. ..thug is the way to go.


I like gg, but their pricepoint is steep. Same with topdawg. Fire, but charge you out the ass for it. I agree with everything except that thugpug is the way to go(this is just my personal opinion and I acknowledge that). I don't know exactly why but gromer just seems like a huge pos that I would not support whether or not his gear is cheap/good. Attitude is important to me when picking breeders I grab gear from. There are too many awesome dudes that also breed fire shit to be supporting some dildo that capitalizes on other peoples work(not that there isn't a place for it). Plus, I don't like the naming conventions he uses. Peanut butter breath sounds like some nasty doodoo weed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was just wondering if GGG actually stood for Genuity, Gromer, and Gu. I think they were all GGG testers.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!


Haha that would be a super sneaky move on @genuity s part. Keeping us out of the loop and shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

Y'all got me laughing like shit over here lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2016)

It's all about that "triangle Defense"

No better way to get money...

+thug pug is helping put GGG in to the rooms of the.......


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 11, 2016)

Another green line peanutbutter breath auction going on right now 150 like five minutes in.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2016)

It's truly amazing how greedy that dude is.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 11, 2016)

That mother effer


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 15, 2016)

Thugpug drop at Greenline... 50-meatbreath packs, 20-thugsbreath, 20-ghost breath.. What's the over-under they're gone in 3 hours?

Edit: 10 minutes in and only 6 Ghostbreath and 13 meatbreath left.. gromer1 running that supply and demand game like you read about

Edit2: 25 minutes in 4 ghostbreath left.. 0 meatbreath.. 3 hours was mighty generous I guess... Under an hour and and ghostbreath and meatbreath sold out.. only 6 thugbreath left. dude has got one hell of a following.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 15, 2016)

Belleislebeanbank.com gonna drop tonight if you miss those on greenline I finally got my pack so im done lol


----------



## greencropper (Jun 15, 2016)

meatbreath or ghostbreath? which one to get?... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 15, 2016)

It wouldn't surprise me if greedyline pulled most of the meatbreath to auction them..


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 15, 2016)

Finally got my meat damn I feel happy now got to find some gorillabreath f2 and raspberry breath f2 and I will be good on thug pug gear for now I will pop it asap


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if greedyline pulled most of the meatbreath to auction them..


They'll auction a few and do a few small releases and jack up the price


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 15, 2016)

I do want some of those friggin meat breaths.... Who is making f2 for real


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 15, 2016)

Ya got my wallet itching over here


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 15, 2016)

Not a huge fan of GL, but the service was good this go round and I was wanting them breaths.. One more pack of meatbreath from incanlama en route


----------



## NewThumb (Jun 15, 2016)

Snagged 2 packs of meatbreath. The #12 looks beautiful but does anyone think it's lacking yield?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Belleislebeanbank.com gonna drop tonight if you miss those on greenline I finally got my pack so im done lol


How did you hear about this? And when exactly is the drop?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> How did you hear about this? And when exactly is the drop?


Saw it on ig, send à mail to belle isle and he replied fast he was having à couple pack for the cup and he's gonna add the rest on the site today I think, he have meat gosth and pugsbreath


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Saw it on ig, send à mail to belle isle and he replied fast he was having à couple pack for the cup and he's gonna add the rest on the site today I think, he have meat gosth and pugsbreath


Ahh, found it. I kept looking on their actual page and not that supersoil guys page.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 17, 2016)

The more I look at meatbreath pics the more I want it lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Saw it on ig, send à mail to belle isle and he replied fast he was having à couple pack for the cup and he's gonna add the rest on the site today I think, he have meat gosth and pugsbreath


I don't see thug pug listed on the belle isle site. I'm gonna make a purchase from belle isle this weekend but wanted to scoop some pug. Any idea what's up?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't see thug pug listed on the belle isle site. I'm gonna make a purchase from belle isle this weekend but wanted to scoop some pug. Any idea what's up?


If you go to vendors you can find thug pug... They only have meatbreath but it says it's sold out


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> If you go to vendors you can find thug pug... They only have meatbreath but it says it's sold out


Huh. That's weird, I was looking under the "seeds" category and thug pug wasn't listed there. Neither is sin city. 

Oh well. Gonna grab some Cannarado and Ript, and might support my homies Big Worm and Dr D while Im at it too...

Wife's outta town for a week so I figure I can binge on some seed orders and not have to listen to her bitch about how many seeds I already have.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. That's weird, I was looking under the "seeds" category and thug pug wasn't listed there. Neither is sin city.
> 
> Oh well. Gonna grab some Cannarado and Ript, and might support my homies Big Worm and Dr D while Im at it too...
> 
> Wife's outta town for a week so I figure I can binge on some seed orders and not have to listen to her bitch about how many seeds I already have.


This sounds all too familiar haha


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. That's weird, I was looking under the "seeds" category and thug pug wasn't listed there. Neither is sin city.
> 
> Oh well. Gonna grab some Cannarado and Ript, and might support my homies Big Worm and Dr D while Im at it too...
> 
> Wife's outta town for a week so I figure I can binge on some seed orders and not have to listen to her bitch about how many seeds I already have.


Yo Stow look on ript site first will save you a few bucks fam.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. That's weird, I was looking under the "seeds" category and thug pug wasn't listed there. Neither is sin city.
> 
> Oh well. Gonna grab some Cannarado and Ript, and might support my homies Big Worm and Dr D while Im at it too...
> 
> Wife's outta town for a week so I figure I can binge on some seed orders and not have to listen to her bitch about how many seeds I already have.


Ya I was bummed to see them outta stock...lol that's awesome. Wifey won't notice


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> This sounds all too familiar haha


Right? Like its their fucking job or something! 



Vato_504 said:


> Yo Stow look on ript site first will save you a few bucks fam.


Thanks bro...appreciate the heads up!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. That's weird, I was looking under the "seeds" category and thug pug wasn't listed there. Neither is sin city.
> 
> Oh well. Gonna grab some Cannarado and Ript, and might support my homies Big Worm and Dr D while Im at it too...
> 
> Wife's outta town for a week so I figure I can binge on some seed orders and not have to listen to her bitch about how many seeds I already have.


I'm not so sure that's a good move my friend. Hahahaha. You don't want want to end up like me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right? Like its their fucking job or something!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro...appreciate the heads up!


And they have a sale going on to Stow.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

I missed tdt 25 percent off sale, but I see they snuck some crockett back in stock...strong considered citrus sap. Code might still work


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. That's weird, I was looking under the "seeds" category and thug pug wasn't listed there. Neither is sin city.
> 
> Oh well. Gonna grab some Cannarado and Ript, and might support my homies Big Worm and Dr D while Im at it too...
> 
> Wife's outta town for a week so I figure I can binge on some seed orders and not have to listen to her bitch about how many seeds I already have.


Just got an email, they put Pugs and meat breath up now. I just ordered a pack of meatbreath and milk bone f2 from green team.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Just got an email, they put Pugs and meat breath up now. I just ordered a pack of meatbreath and milk bone f2 from green team.


Of course they did! lol Couldn't have been 10 minutes after I completed my order. Might have to go back and place another one...

Funny you mention that Milk Bone. I was considering that one, but went with Galactic Pucker from Cannarado and Sweet Pine OG from Ript instead.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Just got an email, they put Pugs and meat breath up now. I just ordered a pack of meatbreath and milk bone f2 from green team.


Ooo got me some of the meat! No homo. Thanks nat


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ooo got me some of the meat! No homo. Thanks nat


Im now lookin at the meatbreath damn the temptation is thru the roof.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Just got an email, they put Pugs and meat breath up now. I just ordered a pack of meatbreath and milk bone f2 from green team.


Wich freebies did you chose with your Milk bone? I might grab à pack too for the chem freebie and also à pack of space aged mutt for the breath Less og promo


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Im now lookin at the meatbreath damn the temptation is thru the roof.


Jump on it before it's too late!!! Imo it gromer masterpiece


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Of course they did! lol Couldn't have been 10 minutes after I completed my order. Might have to go back and place another one...
> 
> Funny you mention that Milk Bone. I was considering that one, but went with Galactic Pucker from Cannarado and Sweet Pine OG from Ript instead.


Too bad there was a nice promo with Milk bone but cannarado is fire and his gear don't Stay long


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm not so sure that's a good move my friend. Hahahaha. You don't want want to end up like me.


https://belleislebeanbank.com/collections/thug-pug

Here my friends!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Wich freebies did you chose with your Milk bone? I might grab à pack too for the chem freebie and also à pack of space aged mutt for the breath Less og promo


There's a Space Age promo??


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's a Space Age promo??


Yes buy 1 pack get breathLess og I want the muttniks montage


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Yes buy 1 pack get breathLess og I want the muttniks montage


Where are you seeing this?? I don't see that on the website anywhere (unless I need my eyes checked).

I signed up for their email promos too and didn't get any emails...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Where are you seeing this?? I don't see that on the website anywhere (unless I need my eyes checked).
> 
> I signed up for their email promos too and didn't get any emails...


They aren't really advertising it no more it seems. But spaceaged advertised on his page on ig that you get a pack of breathless og with a pack while supplies last till the end of the month. I already hit that up earlier this month lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Wich freebies did you chose with your Milk bone? I might grab à pack too for the chem freebie and also à pack of space aged mutt for the breath Less og promo


Goin with the east coast sour diesel x astrodawg f2 for my freebie.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They aren't really advertising it no more it seems. But spaceaged advertised on his page on ig that you get a pack of breathless og with a pack while supplies last till the end of the month. I already hit that up earlier this month lol.


It's basically a full time job keepin up with all the breeders and promos.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's basically a full time job keepin up with all the breeders and promos.


I really need to quit this job of ours lol. It's not too profitable atm... I look at my seed stash as an investment, like a 36 month cd but with a better return


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Where are you seeing this?? I don't see that on the website anywhere (unless I need my eyes checked).
> 
> I signed up for their email promos too and didn't get any emails...


I saw it on the ig of space aged


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I really need to quit this job of ours lol. It's not too profitable atm... I look at my seed stash as an investment, like a 36 month cd but with a better return


My dividends just get reinvested in more flipping beans lol


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 22, 2016)

Has anyone grown out some thugpug gear or have a link to a completed grow journal? I can't find one, just some ig pics.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Has anyone grow out some thugpug gear or have a link to a completed grow journal? I can't find one, just some ig pics.


I see @northernmichiganmeds on IG growing out a lot of thugpug stuff. I've always thought the yields looked on the small side but the nugs look nice and frosty.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I see @northernmichiganmeds on IG growing out a lot of thugpug stuff. I've always thought the yields looked on the small side but the nugs look nice and frosty.


Yeah, it's not too hard to find a few pics on ig. It's the weirdest thing to see these beans sell out, but not one grow journal on any forum.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Yeah, it's not too hard to find a few pics on ig. It's the weirdest thing to see these beans sell out, but not one grow journal on any forum.


The packs are a 1/3 of what GGG asks for their MB crosses is probably why. Have you checked the firestax forum for journals? Am I allowed to mention them?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

Stax has around 30packs each of dead banana and banana breath atm in case anyone is hunting em down


----------



## greencropper (Jun 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Yeah, it's not too hard to find a few pics on ig. It's the weirdest thing to see these beans sell out, but not one grow journal on any forum.


exactly!...come to think of it..where are the pics of these thug beans offspring? lots of people buying but none showing grows?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> exactly!...come to think of it..where are the pics of these thug beans offspring? lots of people buying but none showing grows?


Just search #thugpuggenetic on ig if you don't see offspring then you're blind


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 22, 2016)

i like what i see...


----------



## greencropper (Jun 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Just search #thugpuggenetic on ig if you don't see offspring then you're blind


lol i meant here, terrapin2 has some going, i may have to nag him to pop some pics on this thread


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

Guess I better buy a pack..I'll definitely be posting.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Guess I better buy a pack..I'll definitely be posting.


the genetics are straight fire, ghostbreath & peanut butter breath are looking good on the wishlist!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

Dead Bananas and Peanut Butter Breath are serious fire, Dead Nanners will make anyone happy....like all breaths the seeds need help casting off the husk, but I'm sure we're all adept enough to do that


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> exactly!...come to think of it..where are the pics of these thug beans offspring? lots of people buying but none showing grows?


I started 3 gorilla breath, they popped up just over 2 weeks ago. Really nothing much to look at yet, but I'll keep checking in as they move along. Especially if I get a female and get her into flowering.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> the genetics are straight fire, ghostbreath & peanut butter breath are looking good on the wishlist!


Bananas & cherry too I saw some Delicious looking pics on ig I plan to pop them in august after my holiday in my homeland


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

K so it isn't thug pug but since he uses dosidos it's relevant. I follow this guy on ig @midwest best and he has made some crosses with dosidos, including f2s. Well he finally made them available for sale and you can't guess what this cat wants for his 1st release of seeds... 250!?! Unreal...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> K so it isn't thug pug but since he uses dosidos it's relevant. I follow this guy on ig @midwest best and he has made some crosses with dosidos, including f2s. Well he finally made them available for sale and you can't guess what this cat wants for his 1st release of seeds... 250!?! Unreal...


Hockeybry mentioned this the other day. Ask him if he used to be a rep for Rare Dankness in Michigan. I think I know who this is....


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> K so it isn't thug pug but since he uses dosidos it's relevant. I follow this guy on ig @midwest best and he has made some crosses with dosidos, including f2s. Well he finally made them available for sale and you can't guess what this cat wants for his 1st release of seeds... 250!?! Unreal...


Yea that's why he'll be sitting on them bitches for a while.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hockeybry mentioned this the other day. Ask him if he used to be a rep for Rare Dankness in Michigan. I think I know who this is....


I don't think he is from MI bit he could have moved.
Eta maybe he is, not really trying to stalk that hard lol. 

Funny thing is the name of his cherry pie x dosidos is gonna be peanut butter pie lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I don't think he is from MI bit he could have moved.
> Eta maybe he is, not really trying to stalk that hard lol.
> 
> Funny thing is the name of his cherry pie x dosidos is gonna be peanut butter pie lol.


Did he have a pack of Dosidos??? There was a few people that got them when they were for sale. I guess that's prolly why especially if they regs. The way things are going on IG it's not wonder it can happen. I just paid $120 for Dosidos x Tony Clifton very reasonable you can make money and not have to head crack but too many people paying top dollar for these kinda crosses so they will sell.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea that's why he'll be sitting on them bitches for a while.


LOL he must be, I told hime politely I will pass. He asked what I would be willing to pay. I don't wanna insult him but max out at 150.
Eta he will sell me 8 for 150 or 10 of the peanut butter pie for 150


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did he have a pack of Dosidos??? There was a few people that got them when they were for sale. I guess that's prolly why especially if they regs. The way things are going on IG it's not wonder it can happen. I just paid $120 for Dosidos x Tony Clifton very reasonable you can make money and not have to head crack but too many people paying top dollar for these kinda crosses so they will sell.


I told him I understand the expense of the original dosidos but I can't really drop more than 150. Which is what Tony clifton packs from cult classic go for. Almost grabbed a pack, so nice snag on the Tony clifton x dosidos.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> LOL he must be, I told hime politely I will pass. He asked what I would be willing to pay. I don't wanna insult him but max out at 150.


That's still to much for a no name company. I would've said $80 tops. Besides him who's running his gear already. You see everybody running thug pug.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's still to much for a no name company. I would've said $80 tops. Besides him who's running his gear already. You see everybody running thug pug.


Idk anyone else growing his gear but this nug of peanut butter pie sure does look tasty. I'm not sticking up for the pricing but that just seems to be where the price point is getting to average for these ogkb/dosidos crosses
Eta forgot the pic lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

If you pay attention to IG like I do they have more breeders popping up daily then they have IG models now. One thing they all have in common is the same genetics. If it ain't dosido, it's chem, or forum cut cookies.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> If you pay attention to IG like I do they have more breeders popping up daily then they have IG models now. One thing they all have in common is the same genetics. If it ain't dosido, it's chem, or forum cut cookies.


Yeah it should be interesting for everyone working Chem lines since Chem is getting ready to make a comeback with a line of his own, just actually found his ig page today lol. But I agree every day there is some new name


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah it should be interesting for everyone working Chem lines since Chem is getting ready to make a comeback with a line of his own, just actually found his ig page today lol. But I agree every day there is some new name


The original chem have a IG


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> The original chem have a IG


Yup its skunk Va like his old screen name.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Funny thing is the name of his cherry pie x dosidos is gonna be peanut butter pie lol.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

seriously thats the best the midwest could think of? 

Gotta start cashing in off gromers originality.

thats lame and the price is really lame.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> K so it isn't thug pug but since he uses dosidos it's relevant. I follow this guy on ig @midwest best and he has made some crosses with dosidos, including f2s. Well he finally made them available for sale and you can't guess what this cat wants for his 1st release of seeds... 250!?! Unreal...


Ya I told that guy to cram it up his cram hole. Only quoted me 200 tho haha. I don't trust em! Crack smokin swindler


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya I told that guy to cram it up his cram hole. Only quoted me 200 tho haha. I don't trust em! Crack smokin swindler


Looking for a quick piece of the pie.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Looking for a quick piece of the pie.


He's looking for a quick cash grab...Not a sustainable business. Hell be gone before anybody bitches about them beans


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He's looking for a quick cash grab...Not a sustainable business. Hell be gone before anybody bitches about them beans


You never know..look at the state of the IHG thread..its really a story that starts off good..then goes up and down with loads of twists and turns. Rather a good read tbh. You never know what the next page will bring..and some how they still are selling beans even after pbd420 posted IHG's policy on the seeds . if its got hype..this 'Midwest Best' will probably sell enough packs to make his attempt worth it.

ayy lmao.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

back to the pug tho..im waiting till he releases sophies breath...or more meatbreath..or both at once.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> You never know..look at the state of the IHG thread..its really a story that starts off good..then goes up and down with loads of twists and turns. Rather a good read tbh. You never know what the next page will bring..and some how they still are selling beans even after pbd420 posted IHG's policy on the seeds . if its got hype..this hoodbooger will probably sell enough packs to make his attempt worth it.
> 
> ayy lmao.


Ihg also started their beans at 50-75 a pack... Not 200-250. Sure they could be some fire in them like any beans, but really unproven beans. I woulda bought some for sure at 50-75


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ihg also started their beans at 50-75 a pack... Not 200-250. Sure they could be some fire in them like any beans, but really unproven beans. I woulda bought some for sure at 50-75


You saw their new $100 sealed 5 packs. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You saw their new $100 sealed 5 packs. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't see those, but that's laughable. I remember they tried to release those 300$ special edition breeder packs awhile ago....those things are still on the shelf lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I didn't see those, but that's laughable. I remember they tried to release those 300$ special edition breeder packs awhile ago....those things are still on the shelf lol


It's was funny when he started growing. Out their "elite" line. Got some duds or bad germ rates if I'm remembering correctly. Since they've posted pics of their elite lines grown out, they honestly don't look any better to me Than their regular lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's was funny when he started growing. Out their "elite" line. Got some duds or bad germ rates if I'm remembering correctly. Since they've posted pics of their elite lines grown out, they honestly don't look any better to me Than their regular lines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there femgular lines are waay better then the elite lines from what Ive seen.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ihg also started their beans at 50-75 a pack... Not 200-250. Sure they could be some fire in them like any beans, but really unproven beans. I woulda bought some for sure at 50-75


Ya the price got me for few packs..however those packs have thrown some major heat from what Ive seen and I have no concerns about them..as I said 'up & downs' The price *was * an up but if they doin 5 packs of regs for 100 they can keep em. even fems thats crazy..rather go with CSI or Sin City if Im spending that kinda bread on fems.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya the price got me for few packs..however those packs have thrown some major heat from what Ive seen and I have no concerns about them..as I said 'up & downs' The price *was * an up but if they doin 5 packs of regs for 100 they can keep em. even fems thats crazy..rather go with CSI or Sin City if Im spending that kinda bread on fems.


I think some of them are fems. I didn't really look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think some of them are fems. I didn't really look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im gonna hope so anyways.im not bothering to look but im gonna assume. 

if they regs they might sell em as 'elite' regs or some shit.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 25, 2016)

Got my meat breath from Belle isle bean bank today!
Oh and greenline is doing another peanut butter breath auction lol. Already at 200


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got my meat breath from Belle isle bean bank today!
> Oh and greenline is doing another peanut butter breath auction lol. Already at 200


Samies! Haha I knew it was just a matter of time before more auctions from greedyline


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Samies! Haha I knew it was just a matter of time before more auctions from greedyline


Greedyline got a lot of "last pack" in stock lol it's for the people...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got my meat breath from Belle isle bean bank today!
> Oh and greenline is doing another peanut butter breath auction lol. Already at 200


I bet you anything, thug pug is in on it and gets a nice % of it..... 
dont know why everybody is throwing greenline under the bus... they have nice prices in general....


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 26, 2016)

Pugsbreath


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 26, 2016)

Would be nice to find #12 in 1 pack


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jun 26, 2016)

Me want meatbreath. But on seed purchase suspension from wife . especially since I made like bunch of several new crosses from new Males.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Me want meatbreath. But on seed purchase suspension from wife . especially since I made like bunch of several new crosses from new Males.


What you made.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jun 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What you made.


Check my thread in grow journal been smacking girls with Black Cherry Chem male ,24K male as well as a mutant ogkb dom Humble Pie male.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Check my thread in grow journal been smacking girls with Black Cherry Chem male ,24K male as well as a mutant ogkb dom Humble Pie male.


You asking anything for a few bird seeds?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 29, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> PugsbreathView attachment 3717863 View attachment 3717864


I'm eyeing up some pugs breath....looks fire!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 30, 2016)

It's says pugsbreath is stock at belle isle but after trying to buy... They're out


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2016)

Ghost Breath is up on Greenline right now...18 left


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Shrike said:


> Ghost Breath is up on Greenline right now...18 left


Hell Ya pugsbreath is up too! I swear greenline knows when I'm lurking for their gear. Happened with afterglow and now pugsbreath


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 30, 2016)

Is there someone who already started his afterglow or rasperry breath?


----------



## greencropper (Jul 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Is there someone who already started his afterglow or rasperry breath?


have you heard when the next meatbreath drop is happening man? i gotta get some this next time they are around


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you heard when the next meatbreath drop is happening man? i gotta get some this next time they are around


No but I think incalama on ig still have some pack


----------



## churtmunk (Jul 2, 2016)

Def try incanlama.. Just had another pack of meatbreath arrive today from him. Excellent dude and service, but you do need to send cash or a money order.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 2, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Def try incanlama.. Just had another pack of meatbreath arrive today from him. Excellent dude and service but you do need to send cash or a money order.
> View attachment 3722868


thanks for the tip guys, unfortunately im not in us and cannot get foreign currency, ill just have to wait for gl/belle to restock


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dropping some meat tonight


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Dropping some meat tonight


Hold up T that sounds fishy.. Lmao


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hold up T that sounds fishy.. Lmao


Haha man cant wait


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's my gorilla breath at 28 days from seed. They got a little stretched out, I had to move them under a light that was pretty far away for a couple weeks, but they're doing ok, just doing their thing.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 4, 2016)

Dropped 5 meat breath from his very first pack hope we find gems boys!


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 4, 2016)

Peanutbutter breath around 1 month and 1 week old


----------



## greencropper (Jul 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Peanutbutter breath around 1 month and 1 week oldView attachment 3724308 View attachment 3724310


looking good man, hey ive never seen that chainmesh fencing with slats in it before? great for privacy!, do you buy the mesh with slats installed already or buy the slats separately to add later?


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looking good man, hey ive never seen that chainmesh fencing with slats in it before? great for privacy!, do you buy the mesh with slats installed already or buy the slats separately to add later?


When we bought the house there were already there but winter was hard so I bought new slat to change them


----------



## greencropper (Jul 7, 2016)

meatbreath & thugbreath have dropped @ belleisle & greenline


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 8, 2016)

#1 loving it already 

#2


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 8, 2016)

#5 already fucking purple/pink!! Lol


----------



## greencropper (Jul 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> #5 already fucking purple/pink!! Lol
> View attachment 3727021


wtf is all that Traxx?...certainly looks bioactive lol!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 8, 2016)

meatbreath at greenline is going slow, some people will get a nice surprise in the morning when they turn on their pc & spot those!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> meatbreath at greenline is going slow, some people will get a nice surprise in the morning when they turn on their pc & spot those!


They dropped at BIBB as well five bucks cheaper an a great bank to support. First time I have ever seen Meatbreath last longer that 20 minutes lately


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Jul 8, 2016)

Meow alll......

Serial lurker, but happy to see TP getting spoke about.
Here are my all organically grown Rotten Banana girls.......
This was them at the start of week 3 of flower.....now at end of 4.
No real scent from the flowers, but they're still little.
One leaning towards the Indica side & other more Sativa traits.
Scored 2 pheno's .....word up on TP's gear fo'sho


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> wtf is all that Traxx?...certainly looks bioactive lol!


Awesome shit what it is !!!


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> meatbreath & thugbreath have dropped @ belleisle & greenline


I wanted Sophie gone in 10min lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

I got my meatbreath pugsbreath and afterglow. No more! Lol unless I see pb breath


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm waiting on that ...white girl...mmmmm,sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm waiting on that ...white girl...mmmmm,sounds right up my alley.


Haha nice on another note u chopped your cpb cause it was male dropped more!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got my meatbreath pugsbreath and afterglow. No more! Lol unless I see pb breath


im waitin for the afterglow to come in stock


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Haha nice on another note u chopped your cpb cause it was male dropped more!


I'm still looking for a female also..sure better be good,with all the damn males


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 9, 2016)

Pugsbreath


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 14, 2016)

Finally scored some


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 14, 2016)

Just realized I had 12 seeds in my meatbreath pack.)))))) anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2016)

Now this cross right here man...


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Jul 17, 2016)

Gromer1 has skills......and gears always in demand for sure. 
My rotten banana girls are doing great.
Just started week 5 of flower.
The overhead is the indica dom and cola pic is the sativa dom.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 17, 2016)

First 3 in front are meatbreath


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> First 3 in front are meatbreath View attachment 3734593


Meatbreath....sinmints...oh my...


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Meatbreath....sinmints...oh my...


Other 4 are shoreline genetics the sinmints popped already letting them get a longer tail before i plant them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Other 4 are shoreline genetics the sinmints popped already letting them get a longer tail before i plant them


You're playing with fire sir


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 17, 2016)

Meatbreath top right and bottom 3. Found 2 ogkb with a third in veg room.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 19, 2016)

wonder when/if pugsbreath/afterglow is gonna be released again?, does anyone have any info on next release?


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 19, 2016)

I got a pack of afterglow from greenline, I think it was like $50. Can't believe people slept on them. They have proven tough to pop. But the ones who have popped have the most vigor I have seen and are crazy mutants. Closest looking plant are the ogkb meatbreath. I had a chocolate oranges under my Leds that didn't want to behave so it got replaced with a afterglow.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 19, 2016)

Gorilla breath, these look like 3 different strains. I like the one on the right, it's raging past the other two, I hope that one is female. Probably going to be another month before I have space to top them and root the cuttings so I can throw them in the flower room and see which ones are female.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> I got a pack of afterglow from greenline, I think it was like $50. Can't believe people slept on them. They have proven tough to pop. But the ones who have popped have the most vigor I have seen and are crazy mutants. Closest looking plant are the ogkb meatbreath. I had a chocolate oranges under my Leds that didn't want to behave so it got replaced with a afterglow.View attachment 3735987 View attachment 3735988


Some real heavy ogkb. Sweet


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 19, 2016)

those gromer seeds are straight up freaks.....awesome! 

looking good, folks. 
have 2 meatbreath and two peanut butter breath coming up. 

hoping for some females this round


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 19, 2016)

Thugsbreath. purchased today.


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Jul 19, 2016)

Meow .......

Just roll with my lazy bum LED pics on this and check the development of ye buds 
Rotten Banana Sativa dom 1st and Indica dom 2nd...


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> I got a pack of afterglow from greenline, I think it was like $50. Can't believe people slept on them. They have proven tough to pop. But the ones who have popped have the most vigor I have seen and are crazy mutants. Closest looking plant are the ogkb meatbreath. I had a chocolate oranges under my Leds that didn't want to behave so it got replaced with a afterglow.View attachment 3735987 View attachment 3735988


Most people forgot ogkb seed need some help, à match box with Sandpaper is the way to go before putting them in water


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Most people forgot ogkb seed need some help, à match box with Sandpaper is the way to go before putting them in water


I'm afraid i would fuck up the bean lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Most people forgot ogkb seed need some help, à match box with Sandpaper is the way to go before putting them in water


As you can see my #1 and #2 are beasting, while #3 is taking its time looks mutant as fuck OGKB?! Lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm afraid i would fuck up the bean lol


Me too at first but it worked good really good


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> As you can see my #1 and #2 are beasting, while #3 is taking its time looks mutant as fuck OGKB?! Lol View attachment 3737487


Mine was looking like your mutant she will be slow but after she make à roots Mass she will veg better


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2016)

Pugsbreath was screaming for transplant and since im moving for 2 weeks and it should have been done way before lol was kind of busy lately


----------



## greencropper (Jul 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Pugsbreath was screaming for transplant and since im moving for 2 weeks and it should have been done way before lol was kind of busy latelyView attachment 3737564


heard anything about the next upcoming drop man? im on the lookout for pugsbreath/afterglow


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> heard anything about the next upcoming drop man? im on the lookout for pugsbreath/afterglow


I already got them and I think there still some pugsbreath on belle isle seedbank
Im waiting for thé New drop of Sophie I don't ask him what the other strain is gonna have but Sophie will be soon on the site so better tchek everyday if you don't want to miss it


----------



## greencropper (Jul 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I already got them and I think there still some pugsbreath on belle isle seedbank
> Im waiting for thé New drop of Sophie I don't ask him what the other strain is gonna have but Sophie will be soon on the site so better tchek everyday if you don't want to miss it


ok thanks for the tip, belleisle has the thugbreath in stock only


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

The front one on the left has this crazy glow to it never really saw it before with any other plant. Hopefully it will produce some magic.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> The front one on the left has this crazy glow to it never really saw it before with any other plant. Hopefully it will produce some magic.


Shit im about to drop the last 5 mb


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Most people forgot ogkb seed need some help, à match box with Sandpaper is the way to go before putting them in water


I tried this and even scarification with a razor blade. Have had no real issues with the meatbreath but the afterglow has been a bear. Seems like every third seed haha.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 21, 2016)

Meatbreath#3 is my favorite at the moment. Topped once but has 6 pretty even tops, just a super nice structure. Has pretty good vigor for a ogkb at that. #4 to the right is a close second. Will be flipping these tonight.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3738070 Meatbreath#3 is my favorite at the moment. Topped once but has 6 pretty even tops, just a super nice structure. Has pretty good vigor for a ogkb at that. #4 to the right is a close second. Will be flipping these tonight.


Nice man mine hitting 2 weeks tomorrow! Which is funny cause my #3 is small and mutant
 

My #1 is kicking ass!! And my #2 is right behind it! 1 is the first top 2 is the on the right and 3 is on the left 3/5 popped
Loving 1 alot right now!


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 22, 2016)

After meatbreath and Sophie the new unicorn from thug pug 

Im gonna grab at least 2 pack if I can because this one will bring some good flavor fi sure!!


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 30, 2016)

Greenline posted only a few ghostbreath, I got 2


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 30, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Greenline posted only a few ghostbreath, I got 2


I like when he restock 10 pack.. that s... of a b..


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, I was at work. But I have alerts on for greenline on ig. I had them paid for within like 2 minutes of them being posted. Kinda smart on his part, keeps people looking. I know I check his site once and a while just to see if something snuck on there.


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 1, 2016)

Seems like dungeon vault genetics have similar looking genetics without the hassle....am I completely off base in this thought?


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Aug 1, 2016)

Simple supply and demand twotonewilly.
DVG uses Grandpasbreath F2 (Tahoe OG x GDP x *OGKB*) with one of the strains I just got, so yes.


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 1, 2016)

Just seems that everyone is looking for a bomb ogkb leaning pheno...but I get it....I will...given the opportunity buy meatbreath or PBB...got some foul mouth going right now ...Definitely have a few OGKB phenos in the bunch...grown correctly I expect similar plants to what is being posted....the more I see of breath work the more I want it..lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

twotonewilly said:


> Just seems that everyone is looking for a bomb ogkb leaning pheno...but I get it....I will...given the opportunity buy meatbreath or PBB...got some foul mouth going right now ...Definitely have a few OGKB phenos in the bunch...grown correctly I expect similar plants to what is being posted....the more I see of breath work the more I want it..lol


My MeatBreath #3 from seed... 3 weeks in hits 4 weeks soon.. Cant wait


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 1, 2016)

Look nice...was looking at my foul mouth next to my double tangie banana that were started at the same time...DTB look like marijuana plants while the FM look like mini cabbage plants...lol...Definitely veg slower too. I'm at week four myself....we might need to compare later on.


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Aug 1, 2016)

(Insert name)-breath is the new gg#4....it's all dank.
Had the glue just nit the breath yet.
From everyone s experience its seems well recieved and rewarding to most.


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 1, 2016)

meowmeowmeow said:


> (Insert name)-breath is the new gg#4....it's all dank.
> Had the glue just nit the breath yet.
> From everyone s experience its seems well recieved and rewarding to most.


Got three free seeds from Neptune: dosidos X mendo montage from in house genetics...that's almost a breathwork strain right?.....lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2016)

twotonewilly said:


> Got three free seeds from Neptune: dosidos X mendo montage from in house genetics...that's almost a breathwork strain right?.....lol


Yup....


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Aug 1, 2016)

This shit is fun and should always be taken with a grain of salt.
Names, flavors, scents, the list goes on.
Consistency in results with nerds like me doing it and the breeders speak volumes to me...frosty 
Rotten Banana .. Sativa Dom 1st Cat piss lemony pine sol smell/Ind dom sweet like banana sticky


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 1, 2016)

well its happened.

big thug drop

ghost
thug
pug
meat

meat is going for 150 now a pack..didnt ask about the others tho.

sophie will be restocked aswell soon.

feel bad for everyone who got shafted by greedyline and his bullshit hype. By thhe looks of it he has a logo for his orange tree so be prepared to see those for sale soon lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 1, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> well its happened.
> 
> big thug drop
> 
> ...


This is a free market, and it appears the auctions doing as well as they have has dictated the market. 
Sux because when gromer started he seemed like the cheaper version of ggg. Was hoping that might brjng down ggg price, now a year later and the price point is pretty similar...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 1, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> This is a free market, and it appears the auctions doing as well as they have has dictated the market.
> Sux because when gromer started he seemed like the cheaper version of ggg. Was hoping that might brjng down ggg price, now a year later and the price point is pretty similar...


I just wanted some meat..when i seen the pricetag i thought twice about the amount i wanted lol


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> well its happened.
> 
> big thug drop
> 
> ...


Lol look this one 

I feel bad for the one who bought it lol


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol look this one View attachment 3747370
> 
> I feel bad for the one who bought it lol


Maybe if I wait I can sell mine for more than 1000$ what do you think??


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2016)

Pugsbreath


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

bananabreath, meatbreath & pugsbreath are happening right now @ greenline...pricing is good,
at this point in stock, pugsbreath - 19
bananabreath - 9
meatbreath - 28


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's my gorilla breath today, started from seed June 4, these babies are blowing up. The one in the back is a monster and reeks (all 3 smell, but the big one is real strong/pungent). Finally next week they get topped so I can flower the cuts and hope at least one is a female. Can't really tell from the pics, but the fat leaf one on the bottom right has a huge thick stalk, I've haven't seen anything like it before.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol look this one View attachment 3747370
> 
> I feel bad for the one who bought it lol


Thats 50 a bean and people complain about 5-10 a bean. the hype is real


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> bananabreath, meatbreath & pugsbreath are happening right now @ greenline...pricing is good,
> at this point in stock, pugsbreath - 19
> bananabreath - 9
> meatbreath - 28


Thanks...just scored!


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 2, 2016)

50pks just went up at green line of meat breath! Says it may be the last batch for six months


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol look this one View attachment 3747370
> 
> I feel bad for the one who bought it lol


be the guy, dont' be THAT GUY!


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Maybe if I wait I can sell mine for more than 1000$ what do you think??


by that time everybody should be killing there own family for some greenline orange tree.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2016)

twotonewilly said:


> 50pks just went up at green line of meat breath! Says it may be the last batch for six months


Yeah don't worry there will be à couple of pack left for auction too make people wait but watch out for the price tag lol but it seem to me there à couple of cross with that will soon be in store


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> by that time everybody should be killing there own family for some greenline orange tree.


Fi real!! You killed me on this one I can't stop laughing


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd like to know where gromer stands on all this. Like others said earlier, i thought it was odd seeing him comment on that sophie auction and basically justifying the high bids. Don't get me wrong, he should be proud of his work but if he's down with how greedyline does his business it speaks some to him as well. I don't have to like anyone to enjoy their work, but tha fuck is going on? The pricing is still all over the place. Lama just got some meatbreath in and is charging 150 per pack.. now greenline has em for 90 one day after auctioning off a pack for 280?? (lama charging more for meat than greedy today is as surprising as anything since I would expect greedyline to be the one gouging everyone)... so what the hell is gromer setting the price point at? 

Also, saw gromer mention about a week or two ago that he'll be harvesting another batch of peanutbutterbreath in 6 weeks. I'd say i'm looking forward to it but not trying to get gouged.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I'd like to know where gromer stands on all this. Like others said earlier, i thought it was odd seeing him comment on that sophie auction and basically justifying the high bids. Don't get me wrong, he should be proud of his work but if he's down with how greedyline does his business it speaks some to him as well. I don't have to like anyone to enjoy their work, but tha fuck is going on? The pricing is still all over the place. Lama just got some meatbreath in and is charging 150 per pack.. now greenline has em for 90 one day after auctioning off a pack for 280?? (lama charging more for meat than greedy today is as surprising as anything since I would expect greedyline to be the one gouging everyone)... so what the hell is gromer setting the price point at?
> 
> Also, saw gromer mention about a week or two ago that he'll be harvesting another batch of peanutbutterbreath in 6 weeks. I'd say i'm looking forward to it but not trying to get gouged.


That's lets you know gromer, greedyline, and lama are on one accord. I don't know about you all but I hate when people try to get over on people. You run a auction on Sunday but have packs of the same shit available Monday. If that don't turn you off about him and thugpug I don't know what will.


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2016)

MONEY!!! Is a bad muthafukin bish.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 2, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I'd like to know where gromer stands on all this. Like others said earlier, i thought it was odd seeing him comment on that sophie auction and basically justifying the high bids. Don't get me wrong, he should be proud of his work but if he's down with how greedyline does his business it speaks some to him as well. I don't have to like anyone to enjoy their work, but tha fuck is going on? The pricing is still all over the place. Lama just got some meatbreath in and is charging 150 per pack.. now greenline has em for 90 one day after auctioning off a pack for 280?? (lama charging more for meat than greedy today is as surprising as anything since I would expect greedyline to be the one gouging everyone)... so what the hell is gromer setting the price point at?
> 
> Also, saw gromer mention about a week or two ago that he'll be harvesting another batch of peanutbutterbreath in 6 weeks. I'd say i'm looking forward to it but not trying to get gouged.


I got intel that the ppb was coming back instock along with many other so seeing that poor lad spend 650 on em bothers me..i could imagine how he is gonna feel!


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's lets you know gromer, greedyline, and lama are on one accord. I don't know about you all but I hate when people try to get over on people. You run a auction on Sunday but have packs of the same shit available Monday. If that don't turn you off about him and thugpug I don't know what will.


I want to be clear that while I do think greedyline has shady ethics, and it seems that gromer may be on board with the price gouging, I am most certainly not claiming the same for lama. As far as I can tell lama is one of the most stand up dudes in the game. That's why I brought up how odd it was to see that lama had the meatbreath at a higher price than greedy. We don't know what gromer is asking banks to set the price points at.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 2, 2016)

well 10 lonely meatbreaths remain.


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 2, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got intel that the ppb was coming back instock along with many other so seeing that poor lad spend 650 on em bothers me..i could imagine how he is gonna feel!


The lad must not be poor spending $650 on beans. He's THAT GUY.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Pugsbreath


had to score a pack of pugsbreath in this latest drop, hoping the end product looks like this too!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> by that time everybody should be killing there own family for some greenline orange tree.


Or his " dippin dots "


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 2, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I'd like to know where gromer stands on all this. Like others said earlier, i thought it was odd seeing him comment on that sophie auction and basically justifying the high bids. Don't get me wrong, he should be proud of his work but if he's down with how greedyline does his business it speaks some to him as well. I don't have to like anyone to enjoy their work, but tha fuck is going on? The pricing is still all over the place. Lama just got some meatbreath in and is charging 150 per pack.. now greenline has em for 90 one day after auctioning off a pack for 280?? (lama charging more for meat than greedy today is as surprising as anything since I would expect greedyline to be the one gouging everyone)... so what the hell is gromer setting the price point at?
> 
> Also, saw gromer mention about a week or two ago that he'll be harvesting another batch of peanutbutterbreath in 6 weeks. I'd say i'm looking forward to it but not trying to get gouged.


I had a long dm written to gromer on ig just saying it's bad for his brand allowing auctions for his gear to happen for greedy purposes. I ended up not sending it because I figured he'd just send it to greenline and all hell would break lose


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 2, 2016)

I DM gromer after buying MB,BB and PB to ask about hermies:


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 2, 2016)

Come on people, those beans aren't worth it. Grab some Bigworm or Bodhi gear if you want crazy new dank strains. Likely better, and 1/10 the price lol.
And 1 herm in 12 ladies could fuck a whole room. Super stable male? Lol, yeah right...


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Come on people, those beans aren't worth it. Grab some Bigworm or Bodhi gear if you want crazy new dank strains. Likely better, and 1/10 the price lol.
> And 1 herm in 12 ladies could fuck a whole room. Super stable male? Lol, yeah right...


1/10th the price? If I can get a ten pk of bodhi for 8 bucks count me in!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

twotonewilly said:


> 1/10th the price? If I can get a ten pk of bodhi for 8 bucks count me in!


650÷10...equals a pack of bodhi!
Well that n 5 spot.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 2, 2016)

twotonewilly said:


> 1/10th the price? If I can get a ten pk of bodhi for 8 bucks count me in!


How many people actually pay $80 a pack? Was that your cheapest win?
I'm talking about the idiots paying hundreds a pack. We've all seen it, and they brag.


----------



## twotonewilly (Aug 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> How many people actually pay $80 a pack? Was that your cheapest win?
> I'm talking about the idiots paying hundreds a pack. We've all seen it, and they brag.


I think GL sold at least 70pks today of meatbreath for 90 and the pugbreath and bananabreath were 80.....patience is a virtue....anytime you deal with ogkb strains they are going to be a bit more prone to hermie...that's why the growers that can manage that risk are rewarded. Did talk to dutchcrunch and he did say his foulmouth strains were very stable though...glad that's what's up next for me.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 2, 2016)

twotonewilly said:


> I think GL sold at least 70pks today of meatbreath for 90 and the pugbreath and bananabreath were 80.....patience is a virtue....anytime you deal with ogkb strains they are going to be a bit more prone to hermie...that's why the growers that can manage that risk are rewarded. Did talk to dutchcrunch and he did say his foulmouth strains were very stable though...glad that's what's up next for me.


The greed exhibited doesn't bug you? "Last drop for 12 weeks! Auction!"...
2 days later, they find 100 packs in a drawer, or tucked away somewhere.
Situations may arise where we have little or no control over stressors, no matter the grower. It literally pays to have real stability.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> The greed exhibited doesn't bug you? "Last drop for 12 weeks! Auction!"...
> 2 days later, they find 100 packs in a drawer, or tucked away somewhere.
> Situations may arise where we have little or no control over stressors, no matter the grower. It literally pays to have real stability.


The greed...


----------



## 806KING (Aug 6, 2016)

Need thugpug genetics I found another source if anyone is interested


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> Need thugpug genetics I found another source if anyone is interested


Do tell


----------



## 806KING (Aug 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Do tell


Here you go bro


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 6, 2016)

4 weeks from seed meatbreath #3


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3750899
> 
> Here you go bro


i know meatbreath is going for 150 a pack with lama tho.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i know meatbreath is going for 150 a pack with lama tho.


Better then greedyline trying to jack up the prices and make people get in to a bidding war for them


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> Better then greedyline trying to jack up the prices and make people get in to a bidding war for them


this is true..guess if ones desperate enough its still cheaper then the idiots that won that meatbreath & sophiesbreath auction.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> this is true..guess if ones desperate enough its still cheaper then the idiots that won that meatbreath & sophiesbreath auction.


Yeah i seen that auction and I had to look twice like WTF idiots paying way to much. He is using the scarcity tactic. I "use" to sell all kinds of dope so I know the game


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 6, 2016)

Look what came last night. I have no problems with Greenline personally, this was my third time buying from him. By far the easiest bank to order from, takes credit cards, and current stock is listed. As far as the auction, I think it gives the opportunity to someone who missed them and really wants them. His packs normally are $65 cheaper, so in 10 packs incanlama is making the same as a auction, and you know he's selling more than 10. So why is one worse than the other? Haha you guys crack me up.
Here is my ogkb dom meatbreath #3. Showed girl this week and is just perfect in every way.
And just look at this branching, she has a ton of tops.The strange leaf shape of ogkb keeps the plant open so light can penetrate deep.


----------



## CityWok Buds (Aug 14, 2016)

Just went through the entire thread, not a single bud shot, and only like 2 early flowering pics (besides gromers pics from ig) but a shit load of seed pack and veg pics. Tried to find grow diaries but with no avail. I hope atleast some will come thru with finished pics


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 14, 2016)

CityWok Buds said:


> Just went through the entire thread, not a single bud shot, and only like 2 early flowering pics (besides gromers pics from ig) but a shit load of seed pack and veg pics. Tried to find grow diaries but with no avail. I hope atleast some will come thru with finished pics


There are a bunch on ig. I will be posting plenty over the next 6-8 weeks.10 days in on this ogkb pheno 
 Another at 14 days. The ogkb is 4 days behind. The ogkb are slow to veg, but I think it's because they are building huge roots. My ogkb is the only plant drinking every day in the tent.


----------



## indican3 (Aug 14, 2016)

CityWok Buds said:


> Just went through the entire thread, not a single bud shot, and only like 2 early flowering pics (besides gromers pics from ig) but a shit load of seed pack and veg pics. Tried to find grow diaries but with no avail. I hope atleast some will come thru with finished pics


And many of the veg pics the leaves look abnormally wrinkled and warped heh. Would like to see more bud pics too.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 14, 2016)

indican3 said:


> And many of the veg pics the leaves look abnormally wrinkled and warped heh. Would like to see more bud pics too.


Are you not familiar with how ogkb variants grow? This is usually to be considered a good thing FYI


----------



## indican3 (Aug 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Are you not familiar with how ogkb variants grow? This is usually to be considered a good thing FYI


I'm not actually, new grower, just want to see some results from these mutant looking guys.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 14, 2016)

indican3 said:


> I'm not actually, new grower, just want to see some results from these mutant looking guys.


Ah, well ogkb dom phenos, like @Norcalknugs , have that funny leaf growth and that is what most people who grow breath strains are after. Although they some times come with the unfavorable trait of being slow veggers.
Seems like gromers gear gives a decent ratio of ogkb phenos so they are in there. Like someone else said if you want bud pics better off going to ig atm.


----------



## indican3 (Aug 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Ah, well ogkb dom phenos, like @Norcalknugs , have that funny leaf growth and that is what most people who grow breath strains are after. Although they some times come with the unfavorable trait of being slow veggers.
> Seems like growers gear gives a decent ratio of ogkb phenos so they are in there. Like someone else said if you want bud pics better off going to ig atm.


Interesting thanks, the plants I've grown have shown variation in fan leaf shape but never had that look. Good to know they're healthy and y'all aren't a bunch of new hydro growers dealing with a nute deficiencies


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 15, 2016)

@indican3 these girls are happy and healthy. Also very very sought after, my dm is crazy with people asking for cuts lol. But I am a newbie hydro grower


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 15, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3757902
> @indican3 these girls are happy and healthy. Also very very sought after, my dm is crazy with people asking for cuts lol. But I am a newbie hydro grower


They want that ogkb haha check this one out 5 weeks from seed


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2016)

Man...no way in hell...got a breathwork ogkb dom..still in veg @1.5 foot tall or a Lil taller.
Her sisters are in flowering, and about done.....

I'm definitely not a pure ogkb fan..a nice mixture yes.


----------



## greywind (Aug 15, 2016)

Can someone describe the terpene profile of OGKB for me? It is definitely an ugly ass plant, but if the finished product is worth all the heartache, maybe I need to look into these crosses. I have a pheno hunt of OG and Cookie crosses planned for the future, which I suspect will be filled with plenty of overly lanky and slow growing treats. Maybe these mutant crosses should join the fun. Thanks, cheers, and happy hunting!


----------



## kingzt (Aug 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man...no way in hell...got a breathwork ogkb dom..still in veg @1.5 foot tall or a Lil taller.
> Her sisters are in flowering, and about done.....
> 
> I'm definitely not a pure ogkb fan..a nice mixture yes.


What are the traits of an ogkb dominant strain? I have heard weird leafs but that's about it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

kingzt said:


> What are the traits of an ogkb dominant strain? I have heard weird leafs but that's about it.


That pic @Traxx187 posted is what an OGKB dom looks like but the mom is very very slow in veg slowest I know to date but it's a great stacking, great bag appeal, great potency and terps. Breeds well too but the slow growth is the main trait and the mutant looking duckfoot type leaves


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That pic @Traxx187 posted is what an OGKB dom looks like but the mom is very very slow in veg slowest I know to date but it's a great stacking, great bag appeal, great potency and terps. Breeds well too but the slow growth is the main trait and the mutant looking duckfoot type leaves


Imagine hitting that OGKB with a fast finisher like C-99 or one of BOG strains.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Imagine hitting that OGKB with a fast finisher like C-99 or one of BOG strains.


do it bro!...it would be a classic! maybe an ogkb x mikado would be good to, another fast finisher!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Imagine hitting that OGKB with a fast finisher like C-99 or one of BOG strains.


It needs vigor more than anything but being bred with a fast finisher would be good too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It needs vigor more than anything but being bred with a fast finisher would be good too.


Like a good sour D or that Blue Power male you have? Lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Like a good sour D or that Blue Power male you have? Lol


Haha dont worry when thisngives me clones ill make sure we make this cross lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 16, 2016)

peanutbutterbreath hitting the shelves soon, i dont understand the comments about whether these are auction only or not?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 16, 2016)

greencropper said:


> peanutbutterbreath hitting the shelves soon, i dont understand the comments about whether these are auction only or not?View attachment 3759242


They will be limited amounts as you can tell..if greedyline gets the drop of thhese then yea who knows how many hit market and how many will be auctioned


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 16, 2016)

greencropper said:


> peanutbutterbreath hitting the shelves soon, i dont understand the comments about whether these are auction only or not?View attachment 3759242


No they will be sold at normal price but the one who won the peanutbutterbreath auction must have something hurting his ass


----------



## greenbean77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is the pugs breath right before chop for those of you asking for pictures.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 21, 2016)

greenbean77 said:


> Here is the pugs breath right before chop for those of you asking for pictures.


nice bro, hope you post some cured bud pics toooooo!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 21, 2016)

Meatbreath 2 weeks from flip. still in transition and already churning out the trichs! I have 2 phenos, this one is short and internode space is very close. The other is a tall, very stretched out internode pheno. Both carry some super duty fans that are larger than my hands. These are only in 3 gallon pots. They are pretty heavy feeders as well, so should be some killer nugs in a couple months. Hoping for that #12 fire!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 21, 2016)

#12 is a unicorn


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> #12 is a unicorn


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'll be hunting that unicorn later this year haha


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll be hunting that unicorn later this year haha


My #1 showed 12# traits


----------



## greenbean77 (Aug 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice bro, hope you post some cured bud pics toooooo!


I will I have gorilla breath and peanut butter breath as well. 
Gromer also gave me a pack of purple heart, not sure the lineage but was going to ask him and give those a shot as well


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 29, 2016)

Meatbreath now on 3rd week, has doubled the amount of trichs from last week. My other pheno looks half as good as this one. In another 6-7 weeks this thing is gonna be dank as fuck!! Stay tuned...


----------



## kkeyser (Aug 29, 2016)

greenbean77 said:


> I will I have gorilla breath and peanut butter breath as well.
> Gromer also gave me a pack of purple heart, not sure the lineage but was going to ask him and give those a shot as well


Purple heart is Tahoe cure, wounded warriors cut x mendobreath f2. Tahoe cure is gage green genetics Tahoe og x grape stomper bx.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 29, 2016)

Thug Pug drop at Incalama ..Wounded Warrior, SophiesBreath, Meatbreath, Thugbreath & Pugsbreath.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thug Pug drop at Incalama ..Wounded Warrior, SophiesBreath, Meatbreath, Thugbreath & Pugsbreath.


does a person need to PM Incanlama to make an order?...anyways got ma meatbreath & pugsbreath...that will do, very happy to have not missed out on those


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 29, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> Purple heart is Tahoe cure, wounded warriors cut x mendobreath f2. Tahoe cure is gage green genetics Tahoe og x grape stomper bx.


Sounds dank


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2016)

Meatbreath #3 from seed 7 weeks old almost 8 on friday lol hope its a girl


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 2, 2016)

Gromer1 reposted my meatbreath #1Pretty fucking cool. All 4 of my meatbreath and the afterglow are killing it right now.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 2, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Gromer1 reposted my meatbreath #1View attachment 3771781Pretty fucking cool. View attachment 3771782All 4 of my meatbreath and the afterglow are killing it right now.


Fuck yeah dude! That's an honor and deservedly so, those looks kill bro!


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 3, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Fuck yeah dude! That's an honor and deservedly so, those looks kill bro!


Thanks brother. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 4, 2016)

Some of my thug pug genetics. Laughing my ass off at all the people who hated. More fire for me 
Meatbreath #1#2#3 #4Afterglow


----------



## greencropper (Sep 4, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Some of my thug pug genetics. Laughing my ass off at all the people who hated. More fire for me
> Meatbreath #1View attachment 3772617#2View attachment 3772622#3View attachment 3772619View attachment 3772620 #4View attachment 3772621Afterglow
> View attachment 3772618


killing it bro! glad ive got the Meatbreath & Pugsbreath, do you remember what the diff tween Afterglow & Pugsbreath?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> killing it bro! glad ive got the Meatbreath & Pugsbreath, do you remember what the diff tween Afterglow & Pugsbreath?


Pugsbreath is a BX, the afterglow isn't


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> killing it bro! glad ive got the Meatbreath & Pugsbreath, do you remember what the diff tween Afterglow & Pugsbreath?


From what I remember, Pugs mom is the GGG Ultraviolet (UV) mendobreath while Afterglow is the Afterglow cut of mendobreath


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 4, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Pugsbreath is a BX, the afterglow isn't


Good thing you found out because I had no clue. I bought the afterglow because it was sitting on green line forever and was on sale lol. People were sleeping on it.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 4, 2016)

Well I should clarify. Like Time to Burn mentioned, the mom cuts are different and the difference is that the UV cut is a BX and the Afterglow cut is not, so you'll see more variation in the Afterglow as compared to the Pugsbreath.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah I remember when Pugsbreath was first listed, it was OGKB x OGKB then was updated to UV x studly spewright. Studly Spewright is what he named his mendo male he does all his crosses with.

Does anyone know if Afterglow is a person he got the cut from or a pack of seeds?


----------



## kkeyser (Sep 4, 2016)

Pugsbreath, Afterglow, and Freshbreath are all mendobreath f3s, all being crosses of mendobreath f2 x mendobreath f2. Gromer described the pugsbreath to me as basically an ogkb bx because it throws out mostly ogkb dominant phenos, and the mom is norcals mendobreath cut. The Afterglow mom is one of two phenos gromer selected from multiple pack seed runs of mendobreath f2s and is more mendo dominant. The freshbreath mom is the other pheno he kept out of his seed run, which he says is more of a mix between the two parents. 

This info is what gromer told me directly.

So of the 3 mendobreath f2 moms, the only cut he sourced was norcals cut, the other two were ones he selected from seed from gage green packs.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> Pugsbreath, Afterglow, and Freshbreath are all mendobreath f3s, all being crosses of mendobreath f2 x mendobreath f2. Gromer described the pugsbreath to me as basically an ogkb bx because it throws out mostly ogkb dominant phenos, and the mom is norcals mendobreath cut. The Afterglow mom is one of two phenos gromer selected from multiple pack seed runs of mendobreath f2s and is more mendo dominant. The freshbreath mom is the other pheno he kept out of his seed run, which he says is more of a mix between the two parents.
> 
> This info is what gromer told me directly.
> 
> So of the 3 mendobreath f2 moms, the only cut he sourced was norcals cut, the other two were ones he selected from seed from gage green packs.


Has anyone grown out mendobreath by it's self or dosidos..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Has anyone grown out mendobreath by it's self or dosidos..


Prolly try the Gage thread for Mendobreath since that's who created it originally and I'm sure you know Archive did Dosidos but clone only thread since its one of the hottest clones on market


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 8, 2016)

^meatbreath (gsc dominant?)

have two meatbreath and two peanut butter breath in veg right now. 

one faceoff dominat (which I think is a male), and one ogkb Dom PBB. really hoping that's a female. that is four and 5 I popped from my PBB pack, so hoping that ogkb Dom PBB is a female! haha. 

the meatbreath are looking nice, one seems very cookie dominant. one a bit smaller than the other. 

here's a few pics-been hot out my way, some slight heat stress for sure. 

 
^pbb
 
^pbb
----------------------


^meatbreath


----------



## greencropper (Sep 8, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3776189 ^meatbreath (gsc dominant?)
> 
> have two meatbreath and two peanut butter breath in veg right now.
> 
> ...


all looking good man, is that straight coco your using? which nutes do you prefer?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 8, 2016)

using dragonfly earth radiant green, brilliant black, lush roots, natural mystic. 
plus some botanicare if needed.

and yes, straight coco.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> using dragonfly earth radiant green, brilliant black, lush roots, natural mystic.
> plus some botanicare if needed.
> 
> and yes, straight coco.


The only things I don't like with coco is to deal with ph that why I love organic just plain water and some sst and compost tea each week and im good


----------



## greenbean77 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gorilla breath at the beginning of her flush


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 9, 2016)

greenbean77 said:


> View attachment 3777078 Gorilla breath at the beginning of her flush


looks awesome.
what's she smell like?


----------



## greenbean77 (Sep 9, 2016)

And here is a dried and cured nug of the pugs breath


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 11, 2016)

Meatbreath #2
#1
#3
#4
Afterglow

All fuego
Some ghostbreath, these seem to have pretty good vigorWill be popping 2 packs of Sophie's Breath when I move the end of this month. Probably pop the rest of a ghostbreath pack and a second meatbreath pack. Have 3 more beautiful looking meatbreath and a afterglow in veg, will be flowering the beginning of October
Meatbreath #10 another ogkb#7, has really nice structure


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 11, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Meatbreath #2View attachment 3778166
> #1View attachment 3778164
> #3View attachment 3778160
> #4View attachment 3778159
> ...


awesome man, fire! 
one and four look super icy. 

how do they smell?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2016)

Everythings looking fire guys!! So what your impression about smell and potency for those that already finish their strain


----------



## greenbean77 (Sep 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Everythings looking fire guys!! So what your impression about smell and potency for those that already finish their strain


I can speak for the pugs breath and gorilla breath, both are very potent, couch lock. smells vary as well as flavored but all phenols I've had have been very smooth.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2016)

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN...NEW DROP @ FIRESTAX


----------



## higher self (Sep 20, 2016)

Seed drop of Cherry Pie Breath at greenline. I would bite as I want something cherry in my seed stash but keep reading about herms n such as you can see in comments even gromer said he thought about posting a disclaimer.

These seed drops are going live this week I gotta hold off for the top packs!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 20, 2016)

higher self said:


> Seed drop of Cherry Pie Breath at greenline. I would bite as I want something cherry in my seed stash but keep reading about herms n such as you can see in comments even gromer said he thought about posting a disclaimer.
> 
> These seed drops are going live this week I gotta hold off for the top packs!!
> 
> ...


The live now on Greedyline


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> The live now on Greedyline


Won't let me add em to my cart :/


----------



## higher self (Sep 20, 2016)

Sheesh went from 40 packs to 8 in less than hour. Im straight think I would rather get pie cross from Relentless anyways.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

higher self said:


> Sheesh went from 40 packs to 8 in less than hour. Im straight think I would rather get pie cross from Relentless anyways.


I think they're gone cus it won't let me add them even tho it says 8 left. Weird


----------



## higher self (Sep 20, 2016)

Bummer, greenline cart system always does that to folks especially when thugga drops something.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

I ended up scooping a pack of the wounded warrior breath. Sounds dank...I was gonna say bomb, but figured it would sound real bad


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I ended up scooping a pack of the wounded warrior breath. Sounds dank...I was gonna say bomb, but figured it would sound real bad


That 27% tahoe cure will sure gîve good childs


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That 27% tahoe cure will sure gîve good childs


Indeed gromer says 30%...and I like the grape stomper in there crossed with the mendobreath. I don't see any pics or grows around, so I'm hoping this will be a hidden gem


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Indeed gromer says 30%...and I like the grape stomper in there crossed with the mendobreath. I don't see any pics or grows around, so I'm hoping this will be a hidden gem


Tahoe cure is gs x mendobreath ? ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Tahoe cure is gs x mendobreath ? ?


Tahoe cure is tahoe og x grape stomper bx2


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 21, 2016)

Can someone who knows what's up tell me bout the Sophie's breath?


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 21, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> Can someone who knows what's up tell me bout the Sophie's breath?


Go to the GGG thread its there


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Go to the GGG thread its there


He meant thug pug


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He meant thug pug


It's the same thing.. Am I wrong?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> It's the same thing.. Am I wrong?


Maybe me if grommer didnt make it.


----------



## jwreck (Sep 22, 2016)

A couple of pugbreath mutants
1 is a twin the other has 2 cotyledons on one side


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 22, 2016)

This is the thug pug thread????


Can anyone give me info on Sophia's breath and pugs breath?


What the crosses are???


I know what mendo breath is but what is mendo breath UV??

And what is sophisticated lady made up of?


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> This is the thug pug thread????
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me info on Sophia's breath and pugs breath?
> ...


Sophisticated lady...ggg (ghost breath )


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sophisticated lady...ggg (ghost breath )


I told dude check the GGG thread yesterday. Most people don't know thugpug is a spin off of GGG. Same genetics just different name.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 23, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> This is the thug pug thread????
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me info on Sophia's breath and pugs breath?
> ...


sophisticated lady (ghost og x grateful breath)

since the rivers obviously dont run to deep on your end.


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> sophisticated lady (ghost og x grateful breath)
> 
> since the rivers obviously dont run to deep on your end.


It's a Ocean over here bruh,
Deeper than you could ever imagine. 
Take the deepest part of your bitch ass "rivers", multiply it by infinanty,
Take it to the depths of forever
And ur little "river" still wont be as deep my shit is...

Youre thinkIng in smaller terms,
Because that's all thats around you is small time shit,
People have oceans out here,
I stopped playin in the rivers years ago kid.
Rivers are for the little guys, like yourself ....
Just Cuz your shit weak
doesnt mean other peoples shit weak 2




I never get that, why people make snide remarks?
Is it for attention?
Or does the dude actually think the joke was funny???
Or to make up for shitty growing skills with a laugh?
Idk


This is a forum for marijuana 
And this thread is for thug pug genetics
So, I ask a question about thug pug genetics,
An that makes my "rivers not run deep"?????



Like I get your calling me dumb?
But for not knowing the cross on a strain LOL
And asking about it in the thread that's meant for asking about it ???

I take it back I don't think you even have a river breh,
Your more like a drying up puddle in a parking lot


Stop assuming shit
It's not a good look
&
Especially about me

You look stupid as fuck...

Get back to your banger 1 bulb t5 tent grow
&
overwater and nute burn your trash plants some more faggot


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sophisticated lady...ggg (ghost breath )


Thanks for the reply

I don't know if mr. Rivers don't run deep is blind or his eyes are too full of cum to see you already answered my question 


and my "rivers don't run deep"
Ahhaha


----------



## Beemo (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3776189 ^meatbreath (gsc dominant?)
> 
> have two meatbreath and two peanut butter breath in veg right now.
> 
> ...



slight update 
both meat-breaths are female, excellent. 
anyone familiar w/ some different phenos of this strain? 

also, the super tall beast mode PBB faceoff Dom. pheno is a female. amazing. 
the ogkb pheno is super slow, hasn't showed signs of sex at all. 

I'll toss up some pics in a bit. 
had a slight feeding issue, stalled their growth for a few day,ms, all bounced back nicely tho. 
peace


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 24, 2016)

PBB ^


 
meatbreath one and two^


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 28, 2016)

Meathbreath #2. OGKB leaner. Not really that spectacular so didn't bother taking it out of the tent.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 28, 2016)

Meatbreath #1. Straight up the prettiest plant I've grown out over the last 10 years!!! This will never leave my side. Straight looks like Sunset Sherbet!  It's short and the nugs are rock hard all the way to the dirt. I found this outta two beans I started for shits and gigs. Both females, one being a diamond! Glad I have 2 packs to hunt through!


----------



## higher self (Sep 28, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Meatbreath #1. Straight up the prettiest plant I've grown out over the last 10 years!!! This will never leave my side. Straight looks like Sunset Sherbet!  It's short and the nugs are rock hard all the way to the dirt. I found this outta two beans I started for shits and gigs. Both females, one being a diamond! Glad I have 2 packs to hunt through!View attachment 3791760 View attachment 3791761


Nice! I've got 2 packs as well. You got me wanting to pop a few after I cull unwanted males from my garden soon.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Meatbreath #1. Straight up the prettiest plant I've grown out over the last 10 years!!! This will never leave my side. Straight looks like Sunset Sherbet!  It's short and the nugs are rock hard all the way to the dirt. I found this outta two beans I started for shits and gigs. Both females, one being a diamond! Glad I have 2 packs to hunt through!View attachment 3791760 View attachment 3791761


looks very nice. 
how's she smelling?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 28, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> looks very nice.
> how's she smelling?


Berryish when you break the trichs. Other wise has an earthy nose like a lot of the cookie crosses do. When I shut down the fan/filters though...holy shit they're very pungent. Still have another week or so before chop so she still may change a bit as she swells. I'm stoked!!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 28, 2016)

peanut butter breath comparison:


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 28, 2016)

meant breath trained and ready to flip in a week, abouts.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 29, 2016)

peanut butter breath phenos


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice score one Dosidô dom and the other mb dom


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 30, 2016)

On another note I was having my pugsbreath in my living room as décoration since I was thinking it was a male but when i was giving it some watee to my surprise I found it's à female.. So no cross this time and Its too late to take clone but I will put her back in the box and hope to have a good smoke


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 13, 2016)

Update - out of the 3 gorilla breath seeds I started, I have 1 female. I took the top off of her and have it in flower right now (13 days in).

I'm hoping she gets some huge flowers or at least is some super potent smoke, otherwise she's getting culled. I don't like that she stretches out like she is doing. She has a faint smell on her right now, I can't really describe the smell yet, kinda a sharp pine-y smell. I vegged her for 5 days and put her in flower as I was in a hurry. The other plants in the picture were vegged 3 weeks and gorilla breath towers over them. All plants started flower on the same day.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 13, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Update - out of the 3 gorilla breath seeds I started, I have 1 female. I took the top off of her and have it in flower right now (13 days in).
> 
> I'm hoping she gets some huge flowers or at least is some super potent smoke, otherwise she's getting culled. I don't like that she stretches out like she is doing. She has a faint smell on her right now, I can't really describe the smell yet, kinda a sharp pine-y smell. I vegged her for 5 days and put her in flower as I was in a hurry. The other plants in the picture were vegged 3 weeks and gorilla breath towers over them. All plants started flower on the same day.
> 
> View attachment 3803745 View attachment 3803746


From seed? Let it run its time lol clones are always better


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 13, 2016)

@Traxx187 - I'm keeping the original seed plant for my mom. I like original seed plants as moms better than using clones for a mom. Although I have used clones from the original seed mom to keep a strain going once the original mom gets too old. I just rather stay as close to the seed mom as I can.

It probably doesn't make much difference, but that's how I've always done it.

I've found that if I keep making a mom from clone from clone from clone etc...that eventually the strain changes a little bit. I think I've read something before that the slight changes are called genetic drift? I think other things can affect small changes too, like how healthy the mom was before being cloned and possibly where on the plant the clone came from (top branch vs bottom branch).

Maybe I'm just crazy and it makes no difference at all? If someone with more knowledge would chime in, I'm definitely listening.


----------



## higher self (Oct 13, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> @Traxx187 - I'm keeping the original seed plant for my mom. I like original seed plants as moms better than using clones for a mom. Although I have used clones from the original seed mom to keep a strain going once the original mom gets too old. I just rather stay as close to the seed mom as I can.
> 
> It probably doesn't make much difference, but that's how I've always done it.
> 
> ...


Read recently that the older the clone the better. Like taking a cut from 1 month old plant is not as good as taking a cut from 3 month plant. Something to do about the maturity of the plant. I think is was the Karma genetics breeder who said this but cant remember. I like to keep seed plants as mothers as well.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 13, 2016)

higher self said:


> Read recently that the older the clone the better. Like taking a cut from 1 month old plant is not as good as taking a cut from 3 month plant. Something to do about the maturity of the plant. I think is was the Karma genetics breeder who said this but cant remember. I like to keep seed plants as mothers as well.


I agree with this in my experience. They seem to keep getting better. Def a reason to not trash a plant after 1 run.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 15, 2016)

So I went a lil overboard with the pics like it was a glamour shoot, but she's so damn sexy I couldn't help myself. Meatbreath on graduation day!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2016)

Pugsbreath Sorry for her look didn't really take care of her since I was thinking she was a male , she suffer à lots from spidermite and just get back on her feet she 2 weeks in flower and will be pollinated next week with purple sherb and cherry gorilla from in house gen 

She got a heavy white pepper smell mixed with incense and hash


----------



## greencropper (Oct 15, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> So I went a lil overboard with the pics like it was a glamour shoot, but she's so damn sexy I couldn't help myself. Meatbreath on graduation day! View attachment 3805803 View attachment 3805804 View attachment 3805805 View attachment 3805806


definitely postcard quality!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 16, 2016)

greencropper said:


> definitely postcard quality!


Thanks! I'm definitely happy with the results for sure.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> So I went a lil overboard with the pics like it was a glamour shoot, but she's so damn sexy I couldn't help myself. Meatbreath on graduation day! View attachment 3805803 View attachment 3805804 View attachment 3805805 View attachment 3805806


Dam daniel


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dam daniel


Slaying them white vans son...


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 19, 2016)

My two banana pugh


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 20, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> My two banana pughView attachment 3809219 View attachment 3809220


Never heard of Pugh. What is it?


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 20, 2016)

sorry banana breath my mistake


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 21, 2016)

Gorilla breath at 21 days, seems to be throwing some frost. Got 5 more clones of her rooting right now, definitely going to top them for next round.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 3810450 View attachment 3810451 View attachment 3810452 Gorilla breath at 21 days, seems to be throwing some frost. Got 5 more clones of her rooting right now, definitely going to top them for next round.


Nice pheno got there!


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks Traxx!

I don't really care for the stretch on this though, next round of clones of her are getting topped so hopefully she will bush out some.

The mother is real stretchy too, kind of a pain in the ass to keep in check.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Thanks Traxx!
> 
> I don't really care for the stretch on this though, next round of clones of her are getting topped so hopefully she will bush out some.
> 
> The mother is real stretchy too, kind of a pain in the ass to keep in check.


I feel it one of my meatbhreath is a tall bitch


----------



## greencropper (Oct 22, 2016)

thugpug drop now at greenpointseeds.com


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 3810450 View attachment 3810451 View attachment 3810452 Gorilla breath at 21 days, seems to be throwing some frost. Got 5 more clones of her rooting right now, definitely going to top them for next round.


Stacking nicely with the stretch


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thugpug drop now at greenpointseeds.com


I just scooped a pack of afterglow


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thugpug drop now at greenpointseeds.com


I was wondering when he was gonna sell them too bad there no peanutbutterbreath I would have scoop another pack think now im stuck on another banana and cherry or another afterglow might take the last one since there going fast


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I was wondering when he was gonna sell them too bad there no peanutbutterbreath I would have scoop another pack think now im stuck on another banana and cherry or another afterglow might take the last one since there going fast


How is afterglow??


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 22, 2016)

ya im only looking for pbb tbh..would buy 4 packs if i was around when a drop happens lol


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> How is afterglow??


Still in the vault I haven't popped them my grow space is small atm but there à lot of pheno im looking for and banana and cherry too have some really nice pheno , I don't have anymore room but I can't stop buying seed when the price is good and the strain have a good réputation, wanted to grab à pack of foo fighters from ggg and palatine from dvg too but I can't since I want to grab gear from cannabliss420 at the end of the month , those time are hard for a bean junkie lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Still in the vault I haven't popped them my grow space is small atm but there à lot of pheno im looking for and banana and cherry too have some really nice pheno , I don't have anymore room but I can't stop buying seed when the price is good and the strain have a good réputation, wanted to grab à pack of foo fighters from ggg and palatine from dvg too but I can't since I want to grab gear from cannabliss420 at the end of the month , those time are hard for a bean junkie lol


Nice nice yea i went ahead and picked up the last pack of foo fighter! Hoping to find some fire waiting on relentless drop later and getting some cookies n chem also have 3 ihg packs coming im like bean junkie i know the feeling


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice nice yea i went ahead and picked up the last pack of foo fighter! Hoping to find some fire waiting on relentless drop later and getting some cookies n chem also have 3 ihg packs coming im like bean junkie i know the feeling


Nice you where able to grab it for that price it's à very good deal, I need to grab some relentless too , saw some pics on ig they got fire!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nice you where able to grab it for that price it's à very good deal, I need to grab some relentless too , saw some pics on ig they got fire!!


Yea bro gonna buy some more frosted cookies


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

peanut butter breath @ day 14. 
super slow growth....ogkb dom-really sweet rich sugary smell to it-look forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea bro gonna buy some more frosted cookies


More frosted cookies!?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> More frosted cookies!?


Yea gonna hunt bro lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea gonna hunt bro lol


Effin a gotta feed the cookies monster I suppose


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Effin a gotta feed the cookies monster I suppose


Cookiessss !!!! Haha man really want some pbb


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 25, 2016)

Pugsbreath starting to have some weight


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone know how often greenline get a restock of thug pug? They dont have a single one in stock right now. Svoc has a bunch, and will be getting a restock of pb breath next week, but Ive heard people often havong issues with not getting their first choices from them and ending up with 2nd or even 3rd choice then restocks of their choices the day after their payment gets there or even the day of. My second/third choices will be pugs breath and ghost breath or maybe cherry pie breath... all of which they have in stock. While I would be happy with the ghost or pugs, Id like that pb and would like to get what i ordered and payed for. I couldn't find any contact info on greenlines website so I dm them on ig, but no response yet. I also messeged incalama on ig and he has pb breath in stock but wants $150 for it... no thanks. 
Any other good places to order thug pug or are those pretty much my best bet?


----------



## greencropper (Oct 30, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Anyone know how often greenline get a restock of thug pug? They dont have a single one in stock right now. Svoc has a bunch, and will be getting a restock of pb breath next week, but Ive heard people often havong issues with not getting their first choices from them and ending up with 2nd or even 3rd choice then restocks of their choices the day after their payment gets there or even the day of. My second/third choices will be pugs breath and ghost breath or maybe cherry pie breath... all of which they have in stock. While I would be happy with the ghost or pugs, Id like that pb and would like to get what i ordered and payed for. I couldn't find any contact info on greenlines website so I dm them on ig, but no response yet. I also messeged incalama on ig and he has pb breath in stock but wants $150 for it... no thanks.
> Any other good places to order thug pug or are those pretty much my best bet?


i hunted the meatbreath & pugsbreath till i got them both from greenline, just had to watch this thread very often...dont know how i missed the recent drop of sherbet breath? but im watching closely to make sure i get it if its in the next drop


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

Greenpoint have a few packs right now plus a great discount going on right now. Put over 666$ worth of beans in your cart and then watch the price reduction. I think it's 4 thug strains left.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Greenpoint have a few packs right now plus a great discount going on right now. Put over 666$ worth of beans in your cart and then watch the price reduction. I think it's 4 thug strains left.


Where are you seeing this? Every single one of them say out of stock.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i hunted the meatbreath & pugsbreath till i got them both from greenline, just had to watch this thread very often...dont know how i missed the recent drop of sherbet breath? but im watching closely to make sure i get it if its in the next drop


When you say watch his threat are you talking about ig? I have the greenlineorganics420 one, is there another ig page im missing where he lists nee drops? I really wish glg carried his gear.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Where are you seeing this? Every single one of them say out of stock.


Not greenline fam Greenpoint


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Ohhhh ok cool thanks


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Ill have to keep an eye out on them too. Nothing I want right now unfortunately. Do you know if they get pb breath, pugs, ghost... or any other breaths? Ive heard so many good things about svoc but I just hate that gamble. They will for sure have pb this week though so it might just be worth the shot.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Greenpoint have a few packs right now plus a great discount going on right now. Put over 666$ worth of beans in your cart and then watch the price reduction. I think it's 4 thug strains left.


What a deal! 10 packs of beans for $230 bucks! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> What a deal! 10 packs of beans for $230 bucks! Thanks for the heads up!!


What a steal


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i hunted the meatbreath & pugsbreath till i got them both from greenline, just had to watch this thread very often...dont know how i missed the recent drop of sherbet breath? but im watching closely to make sure i get it if its in the next drop


ThugPug recently said on IG he's not doing another batch of Sherbetbreath for a long time. Sherb was limited to start with and Greenline is the only one who got packs of Sherb which he brought to a cup event to sell. Leftovers got put on his site and sold out quickly (I think they had 10 packs of Sherb...was on 7 when I bought). He posted the drop on IG. Sherb and Firebreath were gone in 15 minutes or so. I have gathered all this watching IG for 3 months waiting for the Sherbetbreath drop. I don't think you will see another pack unless he runs an auction.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 30, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ill have to keep an eye out on them too. Nothing I want right now unfortunately. Do you know if they get pb breath, pugs, ghost... or any other breaths? Ive heard so many good things about svoc but I just hate that gamble. They will for sure have pb this week though so it might just be worth the shot.


Lemonbreath doesn't get the hype as the others but looks just as good when checking out grows on IG. Dead Bananas looks and sounds killer also. Rotten Bananas looks like a BananaOG BX. Thugpug lost his Cherry Puff male so this cross is the last of his using GGG Cherry Puff.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 30, 2016)

Lemonbreath from IG


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Lemonbreath from IG


They lookin nice. That mendobreath can do magic things


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 30, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> What a deal! 10 packs of beans for $230 bucks! Thanks for the heads up!!


Just realizing that put me over 900 nuggets ($150 off). I could get another 10 packs for $80 bucks! lol


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 31, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Lemonbreath doesn't get the hype as the others but looks just as good when checking out grows on IG. Dead Bananas looks and sounds killer also. Rotten Bananas looks like a BananaOG BX. Thugpug lost his Cherry Puff male so this cross is the last of his using GGG Cherry Puff.


Oh it looks delicious no doubt, but im looking for a solid ogkb pheno. Ive got plenty of ogs right now to run through and 3 packs of bodhi, but no real good cookies. The closes thing I have is granola funk from bodhi which looks good, but I want that ogkb. I love the unique leaves on it too.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 1, 2016)

100 packs of pb breath, 50 packs of cp breath, plus ghost, pug, thug, and banana just dropped today at svoc. Just wanted to let everyone know who may be on the hunt. Sending in for pb tomorrow


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 1, 2016)

33 packs of peanut butter breath at greenline....well, 32 now


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

Got a pack of sherbet breath!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Got a pack of sherbet breath!


Lucky! You acted quick


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lucky! You acted quick


Bro always haha seed junkies gotta be ready to strike lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Bro always haha seed junkies gotta be ready to strike lol


The cobra Cookie Monster


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 1, 2016)

Yea when I checked greenline they had 33 pb, 14 meat, 16 sherbet... i went to go grab my wallet out of my car and came back inside... all meat and sherbet gone and only 22 pb left haha, I was not prepaired (Illidan anyone?). Was gonna snag a pack of that meat from them. Oh well, i guess next time ill have to act faster!

Congrats on the sherbet! That looks so fucking tastey. Its on my list for sure, I just wanna see more pics of that one before jumping on it. What I have seen on gromers ig looks absolutely fire though. Can we expect anything less from him?lol. All his strains are winners.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 1, 2016)

glad i dropped in t'nite
1pack of CP breath left...... gone now
2 paks of Pnutbudder breath left...gone now 

sherbert breath is loooong gone 
I really wanted get my hands on that one..... 

I bought 2 pks ofPB breath last winter, 
only 1 fuggin plant made it above ground, it was a lady
not a total loss but disappointing for sure.
so now i have another chance for F2s and more pheno's to look thru.

btw
the 1 PBB i have is AAA+++


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 1, 2016)

the gnome said:


> glad i dropped in t'nite
> 1pack of CP breath left...... gone now
> 2 paks of Pnutbudder breath left...gone now
> 
> ...


Congrats! That sucks to hear about the pb and germ rates. This is not the first time Ive heard this and it is a bit worrisome. Its making me think I should have just waited on the meat or went with pugs or ghost. I am stoked to run it but Ill most likely end up grabbing a pack of meat next time it pops up. Hell, gotta catch 'em all! 
Does anyone have any tips for imoroving germ rates on the pb? Besides scuffing or slicing which Ill most likely do anyways, would higher heat or soaking longer help? Has anyone experience great germ rates with these? What was your process used? Id hate to drop $100 on a pack and only end up with a few sprouts. They look fire but this is a little concerning. 
Congrats everyone on your new beans. Can't wait to see some more thig pug grows.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

the gnome said:


> glad i dropped in t'nite
> 1pack of CP breath left...... gone now
> 2 paks of Pnutbudder breath left...gone now
> 
> ...


I should just sell my sherbetbreath pack then...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I should just sell my sherbetbreath pack then...


I'll accept it for the price of on the house. I may have to charge a fee for acceptance tho.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll accept it for the price of on the house. I may have to charge a fee for acceptance tho.


back off bud.....
I was in line 1st!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 2, 2016)

day 22 peanut butter breath-smells crazy already; stem run smells like minty/sweet/rich/gas/cookie

slight touch of the trichs smell like straight up peanuts.

very slow in veg, frustrating tbh.
the other pbb pheno is way different, taller, bigger stretch, not as dense, different terp profile as well.

regardless, excited to see the ogkb dom flowers, it really does smell lovely. thick kinda sticky stems on her as well.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hilarious


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 2, 2016)

Yea im guilty of getting 3 packs of ppb

Elite613genetics just got abunch of Thug gear..

he has peanut butter breath, banana breath, thugbreath, pugbreath & wounded warrior


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 2, 2016)

Incanlama has some meatbreath in stock as well but he wants $150. Im really tempted but $50 more than anyone else kind of sucks. He must know their power! What you guys think? Worth the extra 50?

And about Incanlama, has anyone here recently purchased from him? Or know anyone who has? Ive only seen this guy mentioned a few times but all say hes legit. Curious about freebies too, does he hook it up at all? Turn around time? You know... all the things we look for in a seedbank. I dont mind paying a little extra to support a good dude. 
Thanks in advance for any info you may have.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 2, 2016)

haven't smoked any thug pug genetics yet-bought both meatbreath and pbb for $80 a while ago when i still purchased from greenline.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 2, 2016)

Yea I mean it looks good and all but 150 is a bit (a lot) steep. I could get 2 packs of something else for only $10 more. Now that I think of it like that, i gusss 150 is a little absurd. I was eyeballing it on greenline yesterday and when I finally said fuck it... it was gone lol. Im just kicking myself because i think I found it just after being posted because it started at something like 30 or 33 packs... within 30 min it was all gone... /facepalm


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 2, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Anyone wanting to make some trades??


Cant tell you are new around here lol. tradeso aren't allowed to be openly discussed on this site. just a word to the wise.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 2, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Incanlama has some meatbreath in stock as well but he wants $150. Im really tempted but $50 more than anyone else kind of sucks. He must know their power! What you guys think? Worth the extra 50?
> 
> And about Incanlama, has anyone here recently purchased from him? Or know anyone who has? Ive only seen this guy mentioned a few times but all say hes legit. Curious about freebies too, does he hook it up at all? Turn around time? You know... all the things we look for in a seedbank. I dont mind paying a little extra to support a good dude.
> Thanks in advance for any info you may have.


I wouldn't pay the extra 50... Thug drops are becoming more frequent. Incanlama is solid tho. Got milkbone from him a month or so ago . Tossed in some freebies


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I wouldn't pay the extra 50... Thug drops are becoming more frequent. Incanlama is solid tho. Got milkbone from him a month or so ago . Tossed in some freebies


Yea for sure. If I miss out on it again next time at least I know incanlama does have these and he doesnt sell out nearly as fast. 150 is just a bit ridiculous. Wonder why he charges so much? Cause he can? Oh well, at least I got some pb breath coming my way


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Incanlama has some meatbreath in stock as well but he wants $150. Im really tempted but $50 more than anyone else kind of sucks. He must know their power! What you guys think? Worth the extra 50?
> 
> And about Incanlama, has anyone here recently purchased from him? Or know anyone who has? Ive only seen this guy mentioned a few times but all say hes legit. Curious about freebies too, does he hook it up at all? Turn around time? You know... all the things we look for in a seedbank. I dont mind paying a little extra to support a good dude.
> Thanks in advance for any info you may have.


I was gonna order meat from him until he told me he doesnt do international .Seems like a good dude with good intentions tho. ended up getting them anyways cheaper from another bank.


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Nov 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Cant tell you are new around here lol. tradeso aren't allowed to be openly discussed on this site. just a word to the wise.


Appreciate the knowledge


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 3, 2016)

So why doesnt the pugs breath sell as quickly as the others? Is it just that its been around longer? Looks super dank to me and a much cheaper alternative to ggg's mendobreath.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> So why doesnt the pugs breath sell as quickly as the others? Is it just that its been around longer? Looks super dank to me and a much cheaper alternative to ggg's mendobreath.


Everyone alwaya jumpin in on the new shit i swear its hilarious


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Everyone alwaya jumpin in on the new shit i swear its hilarious


 Gotta get that new new!! I honestly think that pug breath looks better than the ghost or banana. I did grab a pack of pb breath which looks amazing. Sooo many jumped on that cherry pie breath... but I dont think they know it comes with a warning on the package that says its unstable due to the cp. idk about you, but i wouldnt pay $100+ for a pack that has a high chance of going hermy on me. I like to see a lot of grows by different people before I order. That sherbet does look fire though.


----------



## Personal Space (Nov 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Gotta get that new new!! I honestly think that pug breath looks better than the ghost or banana. I did grab a pack of pb breath which looks amazing. Sooo many jumped on that cherry pie breath... but I dont think they know it comes with a warning on the package that says its unstable due to the cp. idk about you, but i wouldnt pay $100+ for a pack that has a high chance of going hermy on me. I like to see a lot of grows by different people before I order. That sherbet does look fire though.


Damn, didn't realize the cpb is known to herm... kinda glad I've been missing those drops, in that case. Out of curiosity, does anybody know where the herm traits are passed down from? You say due to the CP. Does that mean CP crosses in general are prone to herming? Or just this particular cross?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 3, 2016)

Personal Space said:


> Damn, didn't realize the cpb is known to herm... kinda glad I've been missing those drops, in that case. Out of curiosity, does anybody know where the herm traits are passed down from? You say due to the CP. Does that mean CP crosses in general are prone to herming? Or just this particular cross?


Thats why he isn't remaking it


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 3, 2016)

Yea I know, and its kind of shitty that seed banks dont put that little note on the description. Especially the ones that take pictures of the packs... youd think they would post pics of that lable. If you look at pics of the packs on ig you can see the little slip in there but its covered up. I only lnow because I saw someone (maybe in this thread?) post a picture of the entire warning lable. I believe it is any cherry pie crosses. Ive heard about the cp doing that when made into seed form such as crosses or s1's. Ive read several places that cookies is hermy prone as well. Not sure if its one particular cut or all of them.


----------



## Personal Space (Nov 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Yea I know, and its kind of shitty that seed banks dont put that little note on the description. Especially the ones that take pictures of the packs... youd think they would post pics of that lable. If you look at pics of the packs on ig you can see the little slip in there but its covered up. I only lnow because I saw someone (maybe in this thread?) post a picture of the entire warning lable. I believe it is any cherry pie crosses. Ive heard about the cp doing that when made into seed form such as crosses or s1's. Ive read several places that cookies is hermy prone as well. Not sure if its one particular cut or all of them.


Thanks for the info! I plan to read into this, for sure. That's such a shame, though. I located a number of cherry pie crosses (silver pie, white pie, nom nom, don draper, humble pie, neverland, twizzler, etc.) and I'll have to see how they do when they get run. Maybe I'll start a thread dedicated to discovering a stable cherry pie cross... if that's even a thing


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok. So http://www.greenlineportal.com/seed-genetics/ is cool to order from?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 3, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Ok. So http://www.greenlineportal.com/seed-genetics/ is cool to order from?


Yes.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 3, 2016)

Personal Space said:


> Thanks for the info! I plan to read into this, for sure. That's such a shame, though. I located a number of cherry pie crosses (silver pie, white pie, nom nom, don draper, humble pie, neverland, twizzler, etc.) and I'll have to see how they do when they get run. Maybe I'll start a thread dedicated to discovering a stable cherry pie cross... if that's even a thing


Id be down to watch that thread unfold. I got humble pie and lots of CP crosses. But yeas CP is known to be hermi prone.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 3, 2016)

Absolutely! I always do as much research as possible before dropping $$ on beans, just for this reason. Its a shame most banks dont list this sort of info... its a pretty important factor in most people's decisions when buying. Especially when the price tag is $100+. I think your best bet with cp strains is to find a solid keeper and clone off it, cause all you need is one good keeper. Ive never tried cp but I have gotten "cherries and cream" from a dispensary that was really good. Not sure if it had cp in it but from the name id assume so. Seems like a lot of people really like it though.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Nov 3, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yes.


Cool, thnx.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Absolutely! I always do as much research as possible before dropping $$ on beans, just for this reason. Its a shame most banks dont list this sort of info... its a pretty important factor in most people's decisions when buying. Especially when the price tag is $100+. I think your best bet with cp strains is to find a solid keeper and clone off it, cause all you need is one good keeper. Ive never tried cp but I have gotten "cherries and cream" from a dispensary that was really good. Not sure if it had cp in it but from the name id assume so. Seems like a lot of people really like it though.


And to answer your question yea pugsbreath sells out aswell..just not as fast as peanut butter breath. when packs were scarce from the first few drops glo auctioned a pack and it went for $650..and then they were remade lol. meatbreath went for 300 i think and sophiesbreath went for 210. so when those are available those go first it seems.


----------



## Personal Space (Nov 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Absolutely! I always do as much research as possible before dropping $$ on beans, just for this reason. Its a shame most banks dont list this sort of info... its a pretty important factor in most people's decisions when buying. Especially when the price tag is $100+. I think your best bet with cp strains is to find a solid keeper and clone off it, cause all you need is one good keeper. Ive never tried cp but I have gotten "cherries and cream" from a dispensary that was really good. Not sure if it had cp in it but from the name id assume so. Seems like a lot of people really like it though.


I think cherries and cream is from exotic? cc x cp? But yeah, over the last two years, two of the three truly exceptional cuts I've come across were cherry pie crosses... wedding cake and pieland, the memories of which make me salivate like pavlov's dog. (the third is tangieland... crockett released a couple cuts last spring that I'm now preserving for potential future projects.)


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 3, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> And to answer your question yea pugsbreath sells out aswell..just not as fast as peanut butter breath. when packs were scarce from the first few drops glo auctioned a pack and it went for $650..and then they were remade lol. meatbreath went for 300 i think and sophiesbreath went for 210. so when those are available those go first it seems.


Thats insane! Im sorry but the only thing thats worth that much are clone only elite cuts. Could you imagine payin $300+ on a pack and only getting 1-2 females... or none?!? Lol. Theres so much fire genetics out there that get consistent restocks, why on earth would somebody drop that kind of cash on a single pack. I just dont get it. Thats like ggg selling many of their packs for $250+... looks dank but no thanks. Ill stick with thug pug. Just as good and less than half the price. The same thing happened with archives dosidos when they auctioned off the last packs. Now ita sold as clone only in portland. Too much hype over genetics. I get it, its fire, but you can find something just as good without spending a months rent lol.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 3, 2016)

Personal Space said:


> I think cherries and cream is from exotic? cc x cp? But yeah, over the last two years, two of the three truly exceptional cuts I've come across were cherry pie crosses... wedding cake and pieland, the memories of which make me salivate like pavlov's dog. (the third is tangieland... crockett released a couple cuts last spring that I'm now preserving for potential future projects.)


Thats what I assumed that cross would be but I couldnt fond anything on it which made me think it was a pollen chuck someone did.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> So why doesnt the pugs breath sell as quickly as the others? Is it just that its been around longer? Looks super dank to me and a much cheaper alternative to ggg's mendobreath.


It's the only one from the old strain to be restock each time they make à New drop


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> It's the only one from the old strain to be restock each time they make à New drop


Well thats good to know. I would definitley like to snag a pack of them sometime.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 4, 2016)

elite613genetics came thru in 2 days..already got my 3pks of ppb. gonna 110% be ordering from there again. No freebies..but fastest delivery ive ever had and low shipping costs !!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 4, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> elite613genetics came thru in 2 days..already got my 3pks of ppb. gonna 110% be ordering from there again. No freebies..but fastest delivery ive ever had and low shipping costs !!


Oh damn really?? Is he in canada though? By his website it looked like it was so i went through svoc. How much are his pb? Because if He ends up sending my sub which is pugs breath, Im gonna be looking for someone to get pb off who actually guarantees that I het what I pay for. It kinda sucks that I have to worry about not getting what I want, but he said he had 40 packs left as of Wednesday and my order will be there tomorrow. He said he will probably still have some, but still, the fact that I even have to worry about that is kind of lame.


----------



## Personal Space (Nov 4, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Oh damn really?? Is he in canada though? By his website it looked like it was so i went through svoc. How much are his pb? Because if He ends up sending my sub which is pugs breath, Im gonna be looking for someone to get pb off who actually guarantees that I het what I pay for. It kinda sucks that I have to worry about not getting what I want, but he said he had 40 packs left as of Wednesday and my order will be there tomorrow. He said he will probably still have some, but still, the fact that I even have to worry about that is kind of lame.


He had more as of this morning... Same boat here. And the whole, "just send me cash in envelope" deal is hard to get behind.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 4, 2016)

Well I don't mind sending cash, Ive done it with glg no problem and in my mailbox within 7 days from sending it out. I hear nothing but the best about svoc, but its the whole "just send me cash and I may or may not have what you want by the time it gets here" that bothers me. He really needs some sort of online inventory system. Even if you cant use a cc, something like glg does would be fine. This way you can see whats in stock on the website, guarantee you get what you want, and if your money isnt there within a certain # of days... relist it. Thats what both greenline and glg do, so Im not sure why he hasn't implemented some sort of system like that yet. 
Where is elite613 located? Is he US based? Thats the only thing that would turn me off is ordering international. Did you just comtact him on ig? How much does he charge for his pb breath?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 4, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> elite613genetics came thru in 2 days..already got my 3pks of ppb. gonna 110% be ordering from there again. No freebies..but fastest delivery ive ever had and low shipping costs !!


i just msg elite613 for postage costs to australia...wants $45...can keep his beans imo...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i just msg elite613 for postage costs to australia...wants $45...can keep his beans imo...


Man he told me 15usd..australia is kinda far...maybe he is just throwing out a rough number since he has no idea how much it will cost... packs of ppb are 100 usd. 15 usd shipping (@ elite613gentics).Im located fairly close to him so its a win win for me. i hope svoc comes thru...im always scared by the time my money arrives il get an alternative which will piss me off..so Ive ALWAYS held off from them and ive heard of too many people getting 2nd choices..im not taking that chance..see if you can work out a price for postage..tell him greenline is 25 usd to ship? idunno best of luck bro.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 4, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Well I don't mind sending cash, Ive done it with glg no problem and in my mailbox within 7 days from sending it out. I hear nothing but the best about svoc, but its the whole "just send me cash and I may or may not have what you want by the time it gets here" that bothers me. He really needs some sort of online inventory system. Even if you cant use a cc, something like glg does would be fine. This way you can see whats in stock on the website, guarantee you get what you want, and if your money isnt there within a certain # of days... relist it. Thats what both greenline and glg do, so Im not sure why he hasn't implemented some sort of system like that yet.
> Where is elite613 located? Is he US based? Thats the only thing that would turn me off is ordering international. Did you just comtact him on ig? How much does he charge for his pb breath?


contact him thru IG
ask whats in stock. Last i heard peanut butter breath.banana breath, thugbreath, pugbreath & wounded warrior were left. 100 usd a pack i believe each. 15 usd shipping cost,. hes located in canada. he shipped same day for me.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 4, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Man he told me 15usd..australia is kinda far...maybe he is just throwing out a rough number since he has no idea how much it will cost... packs of ppb are 100 usd. 15 usd shipping (@ elite613gentics).Im located fairly close to him so its a win win for me. i hope svoc comes thru...im always scared by the time my money arrives il get an alternative which will piss me off..so Ive ALWAYS held off from them and ive heard of too many people getting 2nd choices..im not taking that chance..see if you can work out a price for postage..tell him greenline is 25 usd to ship? idunno best of luck bro.


man other seedbanks in US & UK have shipped for $15 to australia...the word 'greed' applies here i feel.. i mean sourpatch has held the record of $40 international shipping for a long time, now this guy has tipped them off their high priced throne


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man other seedbanks in US & UK have shipped for $15 to australia...the word 'greed' applies here i feel.. i mean sourpatch has held the record of $40 international shipping for a long time, now this guy has tipped them off their high priced throne


Well im still gonna say he said 45 as a rough estimate. there are 2 routes you can take..wait until you see what svoc delivers and then act after..or wait for greeline to get restocked with ppb. as i said gl...

ask if the price is negotiable and say they are highest price on the market (shipping wise) and they might reconsider? i doubt he has shipped to australia yet ..being such a newer bank and is worried about them not making it?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Well im still gonna say he said 45 as a rough estimate. there are 2 routes you can take..wait until you see what svoc delivers and then act after..or wait for greeline to get restocked with ppb. as i said gl...
> 
> ask if the price is negotiable and say they are highest price on the market (shipping wise) and they might reconsider? i doubt he has shipped to australia yet ..being such a newer bank and is worried about them not making it?


i contacted him again & he is not interested in negotiation, its ok bro, plenty other vendors with more reasonable postage charge's will get my $


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i contacted him again & he is not interested in negotiation, its ok bro, plenty other vendors with more reasonable postage charge's will get my $


only tried giving you a suggestion bro..no loss on my end.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> elite613genetics came thru in 2 days..already got my 3pks of ppb. gonna 110% be ordering from there again. No freebies..but fastest delivery ive ever had and low shipping costs !!


Can you pay with cc?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> only tried giving you a suggestion bro..no loss on my end.


cheers man...no loss my end either


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Can you pay with cc?


Ya pp since your in canada your shipping should be quick


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2016)

is it worth it to grow out the gorilla breath or banana breath? i have both on stand by sealed but idk i might trade them but for something right!


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 7, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya pp since your in canada your shipping should be quick


Nice they dont have thug pug anymore but they have a Nice cannarado collectiin


----------



## Personal Space (Nov 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nice they dont have thug pug anymore but they have a Nice cannarado collectiin


If you DM him on IG he can fill you in on current stock. As of this morning he had ghost breath, thug breath, and wounded warrior...


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> is it worth it to grow out the gorilla breath or banana breath? i have both on stand by sealed but idk i might trade them but for something right!


Banana breath seem to have some fire phenotype


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 7, 2016)

not great pics, but meat breath one n two. 
day 29.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 7, 2016)

fan leaf of the smaller, more cookie dom pheno.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 10, 2016)

PB Breath just came today from svoc. Lots of swag which is cool. Never heard of Genetica Cannabica though. Might be something interesting?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh, just a little tip... do NOT open that little plastic thing unless your ready to germ or its inside a plastic tub or something. I had a few seeds get stuck to the foam pad inside and one fell onto the carpet... took me about an hour to find. Then when I was trying to snap it shut, another flew across the table but luckily didnt fall onto the floor lol. Just count the beans through the plastic...


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> fan leaf of the smaller, more cookie dom pheno.
> 
> View attachment 3825630 View attachment 3825629


My Granola Funk from Bodhi is doing that too. Pretty cool!


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 10, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Oh, just a little tip... do NOT open that little plastic thing unless your ready to germ or its inside a plastic tub or something. I had a few seeds get stuck to the foam pad inside and one fell onto the carpet... took me about an hour to find. Then when I was trying to snap it shut, another flew across the table but luckily didnt fall onto the floor lol. Just count the beans through the plastic...


I made the same mistake and lost one of each...


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I made the same mistake and lost one of each...


Well, Im glad Im not the only one who had trouble with these lol.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Ok so Gromer just posted a picture of "Sherbbreath" on IG to be realeased spring of 2017. I asked if it was the same as the Sherbet Breath or what the difference was and people are acting like Im crazy and saying that doesn't exist. I know for a fact that it is being sold at various seed banks and that even some of you have purchased it. So... whats the deal? Whats the difference? Different sherbet? Different breath?


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 11, 2016)

Gorilla breath day 42 
She has a really sweet/honey/earthy smell, I think she'll be pretty tasty.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks dank man


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Looks dank man


Thanks mang. I was groping on a bottom bud and they are rock hard. It's been an easy plant to grow, taking a moderately heavy (1100-1200 ppm) feed no problem. I think I'm going to feed her another day or two and then start to flush her out, planning on taking her down at 58-60 days.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 11, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ok so Gromer just posted a picture of "Sherbbreath" on IG to be realeased spring of 2017. I asked if it was the same as the Sherbet Breath or what the difference was and people are acting like Im crazy and saying that doesn't exist. I know for a fact that it is being sold at various seed banks and that even some of you have purchased it. So... whats the deal? Whats the difference? Different sherbet? Different breath?


Pretty sure he is trying to say the next drop of sherbertbreath will happen in 2017..


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 11, 2016)

Thats what I asked, if it was the same or something different thats all. Seemed like an extremely difficult question for ppl to anwer for some reason. The wording made it sound like a completely new cross.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 11, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 3828003 View attachment 3828004 View attachment 3828005 Gorilla breath day 42
> She has a really sweet/honey/earthy smell, I think she'll be pretty tasty.


Looks killer man! Getting anxious to pop my pb looking at those! Your gonna have some A+++ smoke there.


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Nov 11, 2016)

Just put a few into flower been Vegging out some moms for a bit.. 

Meatbreath has HUGE leafs and bananas is quite interesting makeup also, will post some flowers when they're around


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 12, 2016)

i will add-the meat breath and peanut butter breath are incredibly icy for their age-tomorrow, sunday, is day 35. 
idk, just something i've noticed in the past week. 

what i think is the more cookie dom meat, has the "candied" leaves look, coated in trichomes, causing the leaves to curl. you know what i'm taking about. 

the more ogkb dom peanut just looks wet-it looks like a sno-globe was dumped on it, glistening at every angle. it looks cool. 
also very savory smell right now, a lot of peanuts and funk. 

the other much taller peanut, complex rich gas/petrol smell. 

they're just very resinous strains, hahahaha. 
gorgeous strain (great genetics huh).


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Nov 12, 2016)

Greenline had anther seed drop of pb that got eaten up in 20m


----------



## churtmunk (Nov 12, 2016)

incanlama is now selling all thugpug gear for $70.. grabbed some pbb on that chill pricepoint


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 12, 2016)

^^^^^^^meat breath #1^^^^^^^


meat breath #2-both day 34


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 13, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3829353 View attachment 3829354 View attachment 3829355 View attachment 3829356
> 
> ^^^^^^^meat breath #1^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


beautiful!!!! the pics and the plants!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 13, 2016)

peanut butter breath @ 34 days. 
ogkb dom. 
smells like peanuts and like a savory funk-zero sweetness as of now. 


    



peanut butter breath #2 @ 34 days
stinks of gas and rich sweetness.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 13, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> incanlama is now selling all thugpug gear for $70.. grabbed some pbb on that chill pricepoint


damn..he doesnt ship outside US


----------



## churtmunk (Nov 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> damn..he doesnt ship outside US


I feel you green

On the real though, I wonder what the deal is. I know for a fact lama was quoting a price of 150 for the pbb and meatbreath just a couple of weeks ago... and now, bam, everything's going for 70? Makes me scratch my head at how the seeds are getting priced. Either way happy I got some pbb on the cheap


----------



## Norcalknugs (Nov 13, 2016)

Haven't shared in awhile. This place has become troll central. But hey this thug pug gear is off the chain so I gotta share for the few who care. 
Meatbreath #10 ogkb pheno huge stack, crazy frost  Meatbreath #7 also decent yield. Started going purple before week 4. Great meat nose on her, super vigorous bushy plant, frost giant.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 13, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Haven't shared in awhile. This place has become troll central. But hey this thug pug gear is off the chain so I gotta share for the few who care.
> Meatbreath #10 ogkb pheno huge stack, crazy frostView attachment 3830184View attachment 3830189 View attachment 3830195 Meatbreath #7 also decent yield. Started going purple before week 4. Great meat nose on her, super vigorous bushy plant, frost giant. View attachment 3830190View attachment 3830192 View attachment 3830193



good stuff, man. what day are they at? 
looks great.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Nov 14, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> good stuff, man. what day are they at?
> looks great.


Day 42 today on most


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 15, 2016)

Pugsbreath lower starting to show some purple ,the nugs are very dense, I had some dense cookie but this one beat them all , nice trich coverage and og, incense ,licorice smell with it


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Pugsbreath lower starting to show some purple ,the nugs are very dense, I had some dense cookie but this one beat them all , nice trich coverage and og, incense ,licorice smell with it View attachment 3831888


niiiiiiice.
i can see it glistening.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2016)

meat breath day 39.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2016)

meat breath #2 day 39


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meat breath #2 day 39
> 
> View attachment 3833386


man that shit...IS THE SHIT!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 18, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meat breath day 39.
> 
> View attachment 3833385


I like this phenotype , glistening with resin gland!!!


----------



## ganjaguy66 (Nov 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> damn..he doesnt ship outside US


Check out holisticnursery.com The Seed Vault of California ships outside the US and they carry Thug Pug Genetics. Check them out


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Nov 20, 2016)

Meatbreath. Really love this plant. Out of 2 packs I found 4 insane keepers. Made a bunch of f2s and crosses with the best pheno.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 20, 2016)

@Eastcoasttreez any keepers that yield decent?


----------



## Arkitecht (Nov 21, 2016)

got some thug pug genetics coming up here in a few rounds. Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 21, 2016)

day 42 ogkb dom PBB chuck-rock hard nugz. 
super savory peanut funk. 
gnarly tbh. 

cool plant.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 23, 2016)

so who sells thug pug genetics?
besides greenline.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 23, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> so who sells thug pug genetics?
> besides greenline.


Incan lama, seedvault of CA, and seeds here now. I am sure there are others


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Incan lama, seedvault of CA, and seeds here now. I am sure there are others


thanks man. 

i bought the pbb like 10 months ago from greenline-was just thinking maybe to grab another pack to hunt.


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 24, 2016)

Seedvault .ca got in a 100 pks of ppb a week or 2 ago.All thug pug are always 89 bucks a pk shipped..and i'm sure they have some kind of holiday specials going on this weekend.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 24, 2016)

tommarijuana said:


> Seedvault .ca got in a 100 pks of ppb a week or 2 ago.All thug pug are always 89 bucks a pk shipped..and i'm sure they have some kind of holiday specials going on this weekend.


whats the score with SVOCA....do they accept CC or is it money order & cash? do they ship OS?


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> whats the score with SVOCA....do they accept CC or is it money order & cash? do they ship OS?


Mo, cash, or gift cards


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Nov 24, 2016)

I want some sherb.. anyone with sherb get at me . Also whys seeds here prices like $50+ everywhere else?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 24, 2016)

day 46 meat breath


----------



## greencropper (Nov 25, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> day 46 meat breath
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838750


hell thats centerfold material...a vision!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> hell thats centerfold material...a vision!


o


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 25, 2016)

meat
meat
peanut butter 

middle/lower flowers day 47


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 25, 2016)

two pheno of peanut butter breath at day 47
(iphone pix)


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 29, 2016)

day 52 meat breath


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Nov 29, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3841991 View attachment 3841992 day 52 meat breath


That doesn't look horrible . Good work


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 30, 2016)

meatbreath phenos 1 and 2


----------



## greencropper (Nov 30, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meatbreath phenos 1 and 2
> 
> View attachment 3843039 View attachment 3843036 View attachment 3843035 View attachment 3843034


awesome shit bro...well done!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meatbreath phenos 1 and 2
> 
> View attachment 3843039 View attachment 3843036 View attachment 3843035 View attachment 3843034


Oh dang


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 2, 2016)

peanut butter breath @ 54 days.
reeks.
savory and sweet, a mix.
lots of gas.
rock hard flowers.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 3, 2016)

meatbreath pheno one of two. 
gsc dominant? 
this looks similar in structure to the tiramisu i grew a while back. 
day 54 (last night)


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meatbreath pheno one of two.
> gsc dominant?
> this looks similar in structure to the tiramisu i grew a while back.
> day 54 (last night)
> ...


Definitely looks like cookies. Gromer posted on instagram about the meatloaf cut. Supposedly it has a very unique smell that other cookie cuts do not have, and that is what really makes it special. beautiful work, not just these, but every thing you post. Your plants are so perfect they almost look fake lol...like the picture of the cheeseburger on the menu lol...too perfect!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Definitely looks like cookies. Gromer posted on instagram about the meatloaf cut. Supposedly it has a very unique smell that other cookie cuts do not have, and that is what really makes it special. beautiful work, not just these, but every thing you post. Your plants are so perfect they almost look fake lol...like the picture of the cheeseburger on the menu lol...too perfect!


hey thanks man. the high quality genetics do all the work

this pheno smells like brownie batter and gas to me.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's my gorilla breath I grew, dried and trimmed going into the jar tonight to sit for a few weeks. I sampled a little nug, this stuff is fire!

Smells sweet and hashy, tastes like nothing I've ever had before, so I really can't nail down the taste...it's good though, I keep dry hitting my bowl it tastes so good. Has a strong incense smell when you burn it, really heavy and lingers around for a long time.

Only downside so far is this has been the worst producing plant I've ever grown lol, oh and I did find 1 nanner on one of the buds when I trimmed. I'm going to keep this mom and run her a couple more times.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 4, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Here's my gorilla breath I grew, dried and trimmed going into the jar tonight to sit for a few weeks. I sampled a little nug, this stuff is fire!
> 
> Smells sweet and hashy, tastes like nothing I've ever had before, so I really can't nail down the taste...it's good though, I keep dry hitting my bowl it tastes so good. Has a strong incense smell when you burn it, really heavy and lingers around for a long time.
> 
> Only downside so far is this has been the worst producing plant I've ever grown lol, oh and I did find 1 nanner on one of the buds when I trimmed. I'm going to keep this mom and run her a couple more times.View attachment 3845703 View attachment 3845704 View attachment 3845706 View attachment 3845707


looks great man, sticky and super resinous ! 


so has anyone used incan lama to purchase seeds before? 
reliable?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> looks great man, sticky and super resinous !
> 
> 
> so has anyone used incan lama to purchase seeds before?
> reliable?


Used him a few times. He legit


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 4, 2016)

Any word on any new drops I gotta get some of these genetics looks incredible and I just love all the names lol


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Used him a few times. He legit


thank you.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Used him a few times. He legit


Same here, just grabbed another pack of pbb and Pugs breath while they were still 70 from him.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Same here, just grabbed another pack of pbb and Pugs breath while they were still 70 from him.


Same! I needed the pbb


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 4, 2016)

couple iphone captures on day 56
this is the peanut butter breath, ogkb leaning traits (the freakish yet incredibly psychedelic looking fan leaves, dark and leather green texture, very slow growth...painfully slow, very resinous as you can see)

super savory terps on this one-no sweetness at all. 
it's like funky roasted peanuts, gonna be cool to see how it finishes out.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 5, 2016)

Done something crazy à couple days ago I cutted my pugsbreath and put her back in veg , I can't lose this pheno since my clone died and even more after an early smoke test , the sweet licorice smell change and become à french sweet they called "dragées" if you taste one , you know what her smell and taste ,this is crazy how à like is the smell , it stay on my finger for hour (got my friends looking weird at me after à couple of finger smell lol)  
A dragée if you know the name in english tell me I don't know but the smell is exactly the same


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Used him a few times. He legit


Hope so cuz of u guys I either got some meatbreath pbbreath and thugsbreath otw or I'm out 240 we will see shortly


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 7, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Hope so cuz of u guys I either got some meatbreath pbbreath and thugsbreath otw or I'm out 240 we will see shortly


You'll be fine. I'm waiting on a pack of the pb breath myself so if you're out, I'm prolly out. Then dude gets absolutely roasted  but like I said I have 2 or 3 completed orders with him so it should be all good


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Done something crazy à couple days ago I cutted my pugsbreath and put her back in veg , I can't lose this pheno since my clone died and even more after an early smoke test , the sweet licorice smell change and become à french sweet they called "dragées" if you taste one , you know what her smell and taste ,this is crazy how à like is the smell , it stay on my finger for hour (got my friends looking weird at me after à couple of finger smell lol) View attachment 3846561
> A dragée if you know the name in english tell me I don't know but the smell is exactly the same View attachment 3846562


That looks like a reeses pieces homie


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That looks like a reeses pieces homie


Lol it's an almond coated with sugar


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol it's an almond coated with sugar


Lol thought that core was str8 peanut butter from the looks


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol it's an almond coated with sugar


In America we call them Jordan Almonds lol


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 7, 2016)

hahaha 
good shit.


----------



## Negative one (Dec 8, 2016)

Any chance you guys could put me in contact with the member that has the PB or any other thug pug beans? I stumbled upon this thread trying to find Meat and PB. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 8, 2016)

Negative one said:


> Any chance you guys could put me in contact with the member that has the PB or any other thug pug beans? I stumbled upon this thread trying to find Meat and PB. Thanks in advance.


You on ig if so guy named Organik87ca have some.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 9, 2016)

meatbreath 1
meatbreath 2 
@ day 60 (last night)

i am not sure why, but mb 2 is throwing bananas-gonna chop it at 63. 
i'll let the other roll to 70 or so. 

cool plant guys-really resinous and stinky. 
looks like it'll make some nice full melt ice hash


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 9, 2016)

also
i love the pbb (dosi dom pheno) so fucking much, i bought two more packs of it. 

fyi
gromer told me the pbb will be gone soon, so grab em if ya want them.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 9, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> also
> i love the pbb (dosi dom pheno) so fucking much, i bought two more packs of it.
> 
> fyi
> gromer told me the pbb will be gone soon, so grab em if ya want them.


That dude should be sending you some just to shown his gear off! you have some of the best pics of his gear that I see posted. 
You on ig? just curious because i dont think I have seen your pics on there


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> also
> i love the pbb (dosi dom pheno) so fucking much, i bought two more packs of it.
> 
> fyi
> gromer told me the pbb will be gone soon, so grab em if ya want them.


Can't wait to run me some pbb


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> That dude should be sending you some just to shown his gear off! you have some of the best pics of his gear that I see posted.
> You on ig? just curious because i dont think I have seen your pics on there


thanks man. 
i am on instagram but i don't post plant photos (non green state). 

thanks for the kinds words man.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> also
> i love the pbb (dosi dom pheno) so fucking much, i bought two more packs of it.
> 
> fyi
> gromer told me the pbb will be gone soon, so grab em if ya want them.


have you/are you going to do pugsbreath as well?


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 9, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> also
> i love the pbb (dosi dom pheno) so fucking much, i bought two more packs of it.
> 
> fyi
> gromer told me the pbb will be gone soon, so grab em if ya want them.


Got me 2 packs 

Need sherb..


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you/are you going to do pugsbreath as well?


i only have the mb and pbb from gromer. 

how's the pugbreath?


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> i only have the mb and pbb from gromer.
> 
> how's the pugbreath?


ive got a pack of meatbreath & pugsbreath but never grown them out yet, not many have grown the pugsbreath & was just wondering how they went? they look great the few pics seen of it!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive got a pack of meatbreath & pugsbreath but never grown them out yet, not many have grown the pugsbreath & was just wondering how they went? they look great the few pics seen of it!


awesome man. 
what is the pugs anyway?


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> awesome man.
> what is the pugs anyway?


U.V. Mendobreath f2 x Mendobreath f2 (Studly Spewright)


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> U.V. Mendobreath f2 x Mendobreath f2 (Studly Spewright)


ahhhhhh. right on. 
thanks man.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 10, 2016)

Pbbreath arrived safe and sound from incanlama.  Curious what this child's breath freebie is tho


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 10, 2016)

Pugsbreath I think is the best because it's literally just GGGs mendobreath f2. Straight jacked, renamed and sold as buttpug . 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Pbbreath arrived safe and sound from incanlama.  Curious what this child's breath freebie is tho


Was wondering the same thing. like no info on it what so ever. not sure if it's a thug pug freebie or something from incanlama


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Was wondering the same thing. like no info on it what so ever. not sure if it's a thug pug freebie or something from incanlama


My thoughts exactly
Edit: just got word its precious child x mendobreath


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't see too many people running the Wounded Warriors Breath. Seems like it would be fire, at least on paper.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My thoughts exactly
> Edit: just got word its precious child x mendobreath


Whose teeth did ya pull for that answer, both incanlama and gromer to busy to be bothered with my peasant questions lol.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Whose teeth did ya pull for that answer, both incanlama and gromer to busy to be bothered with my peasant questions lol.


Incanlama


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive got a pack of meatbreath & pugsbreath but never grown them out yet, not many have grown the pugsbreath & was just wondering how they went? they look great the few pics seen of it!


Mine was great slow veg but really worth à good veg since stretch is low


----------



## greencropper (Dec 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Mine was great slow veg but really worth à good veg since stretch is low


thanks for the tip, will watch for that trait


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Pbbreath arrived safe and sound from incanlama.  Curious what this child's breath freebie is tho


How'd u pay and how long did it take for it to come


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 10, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> How'd u pay and how long did it take for it to come


Str8 cash homie. Had it in about a week in the states


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Str8 cash homie. Had it in about a week in the states


Cool I gave a blank money order hopefully I get mine real soon waiting for meat pb and thugs breath


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 11, 2016)

Idk if anyone has been paying attention to funks charity auction on ig, but they are auctioning off some thug pug I have not seen before. no idea what PBJ is or deaths breath, but there is a pack of #12s1. gromer must have selfed his keeper of meatbreath.
No normal person will have a shot at them though, seems like dispensaries havery already bid both auctions over a grand.


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 11, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Idk if anyone has been paying attention to funks charity auction on ig, but they are auctioning off some thug pug I have not seen before. no idea what PBJ is or deaths breath, but there is a pack of #12s1. gromer must have selfed his keeper of meatbreath.
> No normal person will have a shot at them though, seems like dispensaries havery already bid both auctions over a grand.






natro.hydro said:


> Idk if anyone has been paying attention to funks charity auction on ig, but they are auctioning off some thug pug I have not seen before. no idea what PBJ is or deaths breath, but there is a pack of #12s1. gromer must have selfed his keeper of meatbreath.
> No normal person will have a shot at them though, seems like dispensaries havery already bid both auctions over a grand.


 
Pb and J son... Peanutbutter and Jam.. 

Everything's going for PREMIUM.... Hope you got your wallet ready..


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 11, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Pb and J son... Peanutbutter and Jam..
> 
> Everything's going for PREMIUM.... Hope you got your wallet ready..


I figured the PBJ was peanutbutter and jam so I am assuming peanutbutter breath is in there but not sure the jam side lol.

And yeah anything worthwhile gets bid up quick, I am just looking now since I already got in on a swamp boys auction.


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 11, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I figured the PBJ was peanutbutter and jam so I am assuming peanutbutter breath is in there but not sure the jam side lol.
> 
> And yeah anything worthwhile gets bid up quick, I am just looking now since I already got in on a swamp boys auction.


The $250 for 2 packs I could stomach, the $1400 price tag on gromer gear is insane!! Too rich for my blood.

Think gromer provided at least 6 packs so more of the same should be up soon - here's hoping they go for less in future auction


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> The $250 for 2 packs I could stomach, the $1400 price tag on gromer gear is insane!! Too rich for my blood.
> 
> Think gromer provided at least 6 packs so more of the same should be up soon - here's hoping they go for less in future auction


I doubt they would go for less I will just wait for the regular next drop of thug pug lol I was like wtf!! when I saw those price it's insane hope gromer dont get greedy after that...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 11, 2016)

PBJ is Dosido x Mendo Montage F3

Id love to get some #12s1's 

or both..i lied


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 11, 2016)

his winter testers are 

PBJ | Dosido x Mendo Montage F3
Grape Sorbet | Sherbert x Mendo Montage F3
Meat Madness | Meatloaf x Mendo Montage F3
Squatch | GG#4 x (GDP x APP)
Cherry Hills | Cherry Pie x (GDP x APP)
More Penny | Duende 007 x Sophisticated Lady

so to conclude those #12s1's are probably personal stash so id bid on those. PBJ will see release in future so that pricetag is ridiculous


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> his winter testers are
> 
> PBJ | Dosido x Mendo Montage F3
> Grape Sorbet | Sherbert x Mendo Montage F3
> ...


I hope he doesn't release them. I'll go broke


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I hope he doesn't release them. I'll go broke


Lifetime investment... Whatever justifys it right?


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I hope he doesn't release them. I'll go broke


Its gonna hppen man


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 13, 2016)

cherry hills sounds awesome.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 13, 2016)

some rock hard PBB at day 65. 
sick plant.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 13, 2016)

meatbreath day 65


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 13, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meatbreath day 65
> 
> View attachment 3852364 View attachment 3852365


Damn, those buds look so good!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 13, 2016)

Aight ladies and gentlemen I got meatbreath peanutbutter breath Sophie's breath thugs breath pug breath and wounded warrior coming should be here in next couple weeks all my plans for 2017 are all fucked up now was gnna pop some exotics but I think the pug got me awww man problems but my collection is coming together nice I should have the stoopadanktastic shit by 2018 big plans


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 13, 2016)

PBB ogkb dom fading-day 65


----------



## greencropper (Dec 13, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> PBB ogkb dom fading-day 65
> 
> View attachment 3852813 View attachment 3852815


awesome pics brother!, which do you prefer? PBB or Meatbreath?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> awesome pics brother!, which do you prefer? PBB or Meatbreath?


Good question ! They both look great


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> awesome pics brother!, which do you prefer? PBB or Meatbreath?


hard to say, man. 

i did purchase two more packs of PBB from incan lama last week....guess that's the answer. haha. 

we shall see how they cure up n smoke tho.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 13, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> hard to say, man.
> 
> i did purchase two more packs of PBB from incan lama last week....guess that's the answer. haha.
> 
> we shall see how they cure up n smoke tho.


Either kick nans or show any herm tendencies ?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Either kick nans or show any herm tendencies ?


one of the MB phenos started throwing some bananas-took it a bit early b/c of that.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 13, 2016)

a little bit of MB1 trim ice wax


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 13, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> PBB ogkb dom fading-day 65
> 
> View attachment 3852813 View attachment 3852815


Great job you are a major influence on my purchase of these genetics and u got my excitement level through the roof


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 13, 2016)

Rotten Bananas, not sure how deep in she is lost the tag. Stacking up nice, not much nose but I'm catching a cold so don't quote me on that one


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 14, 2016)

so what is child's breath again?


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> so what is child's breath again?


precious child x mendobreath (studly)


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 14, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> precious child x mendobreath (studly)


ah, thank you. 
and wow. siiiiiiiiiiiick.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 15, 2016)

anybody ever use seed bank for humanity?


https://seedbankforhumanity.com/


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 15, 2016)

meatbreath day 66


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meatbreath day 66
> 
> View attachment 3853969


Need that. *droool*


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 15, 2016)

T


Terrapin2 said:


> meatbreath day 66
> 
> View attachment 3853969


That doesnt look horrible . Good work


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> anybody ever use seed bank for humanity?
> 
> 
> https://seedbankforhumanity.com/


Yea if you aren't in a legal state they won't ship. But if you know someone in a legal state ship it to them.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea if you aren't in a legal state they won't ship. But if you know someone in a legal state ship it to them.


thank you. 

looking for dying breed genetics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> thank you.
> 
> looking for dying breed genetics.


You gotta be fast when they drop.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You gotta be fast when they drop.


is humanity the best spot to grab them?


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea if you aren't in a legal state they won't ship. But if you know someone in a legal state ship it to them.


I do this for a fee...


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I do this for a fee...


Yea he charged me 3 beans and offer I couldn't pass up. Good looking again Lil bro!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I do this for a fee...


Gotta pay the toll troll..aka Cookie Monster


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Gotta pay the toll troll..aka Cookie Monster


I love them cookies..!


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 15, 2016)

Few more pics of the rotten bananna


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

some peanut butter breath clusters @ day 68 smelling all minty and roasted salted peanut savory. 
raunchy as fuck. fading hard to dark
purple.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2016)

nice my meatbreath are vegging they two weeks in from seed


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> nice my meatbreath are vegging they two weeks in from seed


awesome man. 
look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> awesome man.
> look forward to the pictures.


One is acting all funky slow too


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> One is acting all funky slow too


All of my thug pug stuff is stupid slow for some reason too. Hope they pick up some . They should


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> nice my meatbreath are vegging they two weeks in from seed


I popped 2 meatbreath
One just showed sex I have taken a clone and I will start to Mainline her when she will recover , hope the other is a female too because I love how is more vigorous and have less space between node, even if it's à male he got a nice structure for f2


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 17, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> All of my thug pug stuff is stupid slow for some reason too. Hope they pick up some . They should


 My meatbreath are the more vigorous but they are meat Loaf dominant since I don't see any mb sign in the leaf

But my friend is growing dead banana and they are very vigorous , I think it's the mb that bring the slow veg gene


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 18, 2016)

Must be cause mine slow


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Must be cause mine slow


If they take on the mendobreath side ,it's sure they will take their time


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 18, 2016)

I popped two meatbreath, both are slow as molasses.. one is half the size of the other and looks like a freak of nature .. I have high hopes for it . 

Rotten Bananna grows quite vigorously with amazing roots.

Popped a pb breath the other day then it got to like -15 and basically stunted all growth even though heats on - temperamental genetics but very good nonetheless. Excited to see what comes from these.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> I popped two meatbreath, both are slow as molasses.. one is half the size of the other and looks like a freak of nature .. I have high hopes for it .
> 
> Rotten Bananna grows quite vigorously with amazing roots.
> 
> Popped a pb breath the other day then it got to like -15 and basically stunted all growth even though heats on - temperamental genetics but very good nonetheless. Excited to see what comes from these.


Yep the pb breath are harder in the beginning for sure 3 popped for me but one just died for no reason . The other 2 are slooow and stretchy . Hope they grow out of it ? It's that slow ass ogkb that everyone is breeding with messing stuff up. Lol in house put out ogkb v 2.1 and those beans are promising for ogkb growing much better than original that I've seen.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 20, 2016)

Dude the pugsbreath grows slow and retarted . Crazy looking plants  never grown anything like these before .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a mutant ogkb that the stems on the fans are so wide and thick it looks like mini rhubarb lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 20, 2016)

I just can't wait till they are big enough to flower . It's gonna be a while.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I have a mutant ogkb that the stems on the fans are so wide and thick it looks like mini rhubarb lol


hahahahahaha mini rhubarb! 
that's hilarious and i agree. awesome.


----------



## BWSolo (Dec 21, 2016)

The crew at SHN said they're dropping Thug Pug yesterday. Never happened so any interested parties keep yours eyes open they should be up today for sure.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 21, 2016)

BWSolo said:


> The crew at SHN said they're dropping Thug Pug yesterday. Never happened so any interested parties keep yours eyes open they should be up today for sure.


Maybe it's already gone, seedbank where you can pay with cc get all new thug pug out of stock in less then 20min...


----------



## greencropper (Dec 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Maybe it's already gone, seedbank where you can pay with cc get all new thug pug out of stock in less then 20min...


thinktank on IG is getting thugpug soon, pay any method you like!


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 22, 2016)

Finally grabbed some PB Breath at SHN a couple hours ago pretty sure there's more


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 24, 2016)

dankseeker said:


> Finally grabbed some PB Breath at SHN a couple hours ago pretty sure there's more


Literally just grabbed a pack after seeing and hearing all this hype on IG


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 24, 2016)

17 packs of PB breath left on SHN so get'em while they last!


----------



## kingzt (Dec 24, 2016)

Just ordered some pb breath, super stoked! Had to get a glass of milk for just thinking of it's deliciousness.


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 24, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Literally just grabbed a pack after seeing and hearing all this hype on IG


Word man never ran any thugpug but I had to see what the hypes about, couldn't help myself


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 24, 2016)

dankseeker said:


> Word man never ran any thugpug but I had to see what the hypes about, couldn't help myself


I don't think you will be dissapointed ; )


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't think you will be dissapointed ; )


Sounds dank wish I could of grabbed more but spent most of my funds on the sin drop. Definitely bumped into my next run


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 24, 2016)

dankseeker said:


> Word man never ran any thugpug but I had to see what the hypes about, couldn't help myself


i most definitely am in the same boat as you. i saw a few pics on IG and multiple different ppl replied when i asked about the smell. they confirmed it really does carry that peanuts and peanutbutter scent among the phenos. i just wish there was more info about indica/sativa and flowering. you know, the basic info?? a description would be nice too. i went in blind because i've been after a peanubutter smelling strain and root beer strain in seed form for as long as i can remember.


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 24, 2016)

Naw man I haven't been able to find any useful info just people screamin fire


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 25, 2016)

pbb is def indica leaning.
fucking melts your face and relaxes your body.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 25, 2016)

mb2
dense, sticky nugz. 
great genetics.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 25, 2016)

I like it


----------



## greencropper (Dec 25, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> mb2
> dense, sticky nugz.
> great genetics.
> 
> View attachment 3861123


wow...were all the pheno's this color?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> wow...were all the pheno's this color?


pheno 1


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just drpped my last 5 mb


----------



## greencropper (Dec 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3861204 View attachment 3861203 Pugs Breath  got that funky leaf


looks great man, got a pack on standby, watching to see how yours goes, good fortune with it!...ps...ive got a fair few of those same stickers too lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great man, got a pack on standby, watching to see how yours goes, good fortune with it!...ps...ive got a fair few of those same stickers too lol


Yeah I grab em wherever I can ( the stickers) . I'm hoping she is fire . They grow crazy like cabbage balls at the top before they unfold . Never seen anything like it .


----------



## greencropper (Dec 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah I grab em wherever I can ( the stickers) . I'm hoping she is fire . They grow crazy like cabbage balls at the top before they unfold . Never seen anything like it .


lol is it slow to get to that point, heard they are a bit turtle like?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol is it slow to get to that point, heard they are a bit turtle like?


Yeah they been going for a minute but starting to take of a little bit now . Gonna be forever till I can take clones lol.the peanut butter breath has been even slower  but they look good


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 26, 2016)

If you guys had to pick between meatloaf and meatbreath for frost production, which plant would u go witth..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 26, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> If you guys had to pick between meatloaf and meatbreath for frost production, which plant would u go witth..


Don't think that's an option here. Idk where you'd obtain the meatloaf cut unless gromer wants to provide it which I highly doubt . Just go with meatbreath


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Don't think that's an option here. Idk where you'd obtain the meatloaf cut unless gromer wants to provide it which I highly doubt . Just go with meatbreath


yea.. i'm back and forth with him on IG. he just told me Meatloaf is not available because it's a clone only strain. 

Apparently, it's a Mystery Cut from the Dispensary that i_michigan got and they asked for it back, not disclosing what cut it was. I guess he cloned it, now only a handful few ppl have it.

Guess this leads me to my next question.. If you all had a choice, would it be be MeatBreath or Peanut Butter Breath? Both are GSC crosses. I took the dive for PB Breath for the smell. Never grew anything that smelt like PB or roasted nuts. The plant genetics itself looks like a winner. Dense nugs with frost production for day, just like you'd expect of a cookie cross.
Loving the pics on here.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> mb2
> dense, sticky nugz.
> great genetics.
> 
> View attachment 3861123


How are the terps on the meat breath phenos you found?


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 26, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> yea.. i'm back and forth with him on IG. he just told me Meatloaf is not available because it's a clone only strain.
> 
> Apparently, it's a Mystery Cut from the Dispensary that i_michigan got and they asked for it back, not disclosing what cut it was. I guess he cloned it, now only a handful few ppl have it.
> 
> ...


Meat Loaf is a gsc cross , pb is a ogkb cross


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 26, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> yea.. i'm back and forth with him on IG. he just told me Meatloaf is not available because it's a clone only strain.
> 
> Apparently, it's a Mystery Cut from the Dispensary that i_michigan got and they asked for it back, not disclosing what cut it was. I guess he cloned it, now only a handful few ppl have it.
> 
> ...


Lol that was you yea gromer a dick


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol that was you yea gromer a dick


LOLOLOL yea.. that was me.. 
Meh.. w.e as long as we all know its an undisclosed cut of the cookie family


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 26, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Meat Loaf is a gsc cross , pb is a ogkb cross


Do Si Dos is a cookies strain. so Pb Breath itself is a cookie cross. undisclosed GSC cut X OG Kush Breath.

MeathBreath is a cross of Meatloaf x Study Spewright (which is MendoBreath F2). 
Meatloaf is a mysterious GSC cut that's apparently identical to the forum cut in plant/leaf structure, but smelled very different during flowering. different in a 'better' way according to those guys on IG. 
Apparently only a handful of ppl have that 'Meatloaf' cut. Gromer1 already mentioned it's not animal cookies or thin mint cut.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 27, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Do Si Dos is a cookies strain. so Pb Breath itself is a cookie cross. undisclosed GSC cut X OG Kush Breath.
> 
> MeathBreath is a cross of Meatloaf x Study Spewright (which is MendoBreath F2).
> Meatloaf is a mysterious GSC cut that's apparently identical to the forum cut in plant/leaf structure, but smelled very different during flowering. different in a 'better' way according to those guys on IG.
> Apparently only a handful of ppl have that 'Meatloaf' cut. Gromer1 already mentioned it's not animal cookies or thin mint cut.


Ogkb for do si do not gsc , if you not sure go on the archive thread


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm just going to point out that ogkb is supposedly a pheno of GSC. So technically they're all GSC crosses. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Do Si Dos is a cookies strain. so Pb Breath itself is a cookie cross. undisclosed GSC cut X OG Kush Breath.
> 
> MeathBreath is a cross of Meatloaf x Study Spewright (which is MendoBreath F2).
> Meatloaf is a mysterious GSC cut that's apparently identical to the forum cut in plant/leaf structure, but smelled very different during flowering. different in a 'better' way according to those guys on IG.
> Apparently only a handful of ppl have that 'Meatloaf' cut. Gromer1 already mentioned it's not animal cookies or thin mint cut.


Well i have cookies s1 which are identical terp profile like the cookie fam got


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 27, 2016)

PB Breath babies @ 3weeks


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> PB Breath babies @ 3weeks
> View attachment 3862374


Mine look nothing like that . Very weird that all of yours have the ogkb look . I have 2 and they both look regular ?


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Mine look nothing like that . Very weird that all of yours have the ogkb look . I have 2 and they both look regular ?


Yeah! All 9 that popped look like that


----------



## 806KING (Dec 27, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> PB Breath babies @ 3weeks
> View attachment 3862374


Damn lucky as hell bet they are all gonna be killers


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 27, 2016)

806KING said:


> Damn lucky as hell bet they are all gonna be killers


Just give em 6 months to grow... Hella slow


----------



## 806KING (Dec 27, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Just give em 6 months to grow... Hella slow


I believe they will be worth the wait


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Just give em 6 months to grow... Hella slow


Ogkb dom hybrids are slow starters, but once they get their legs they veg just as quick as most anything else, keeping in mind it is a lower yielder. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Yeah! All 9 that popped look like that


Very weird . I will put a pic of mine up here tomorrow .


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 29, 2016)

meatbreath 72 days (almost a week cure)


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> meatbreath 72 days (almost a week cure)
> 
> View attachment 3863938 View attachment 3863939


Damn fam that shit looks fire


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> PB Breath babies @ 3weeks
> View attachment 3862374


One of pbs at about 3weeks


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Dec 30, 2016)

Damn @Terrapin2 looks insanely good! Just created an account here so that I could join the convo. Been a member on another forum for a while now but no one is growing out Gromers stuff there...so I'm popping in to make some new friends!

Got some PB Breath on the way...running Cookies and Cream now, but will pop the PB as soon as it arrives...what exactly is the cross on her? I know the mom is Dosi, but I've heard different things on the father. I thought it was one of his mendobreath males, but I've also heard OGKB? Someone drop some knowledge on me!


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 30, 2016)

OneTwoThreeFarm said:


> Damn @Terrapin2 looks insanely good! Just created an account here so that I could join the convo. Been a member on another forum for a while now but no one is growing out Gromers stuff there...so I'm popping in to make some new friends!
> 
> Got some PB Breath on the way...running Cookies and Cream now, but will pop the PB as soon as it arrives...what exactly is the cross on her? I know the mom is Dosi, but I've heard different things on the father. I thought it was one of his mendobreath males, but I've also heard OGKB? Someone drop some knowledge on me!


Exotic Gens cookies and cream?

Just got me some beans


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Dec 30, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Exotic Gens cookies and cream?
> 
> Just got me some beans


Exotic indeed! Don't wanna derail this thread though...but yea I'm psyched on them.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2016)

OneTwoThreeFarm said:


> Damn @Terrapin2 looks insanely good! Just created an account here so that I could join the convo. Been a member on another forum for a while now but no one is growing out Gromers stuff there...so I'm popping in to make some new friends!
> 
> Got some PB Breath on the way...running Cookies and Cream now, but will pop the PB as soon as it arrives...what exactly is the cross on her? I know the mom is Dosi, but I've heard different things on the father. I thought it was one of his mendobreath males, but I've also heard OGKB? Someone drop some knowledge on me!


Sturdly spewright is a mendobreath f2 male it's the father of pbb


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 30, 2016)

Some thug pug rotten Bananas..


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Dec 30, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Sturdly spewright is a mendobreath f2 male it's the father of pbb


Gotcha. Thanks man.


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Dec 30, 2016)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Some thug pug rotten Bananas..


How's the nose on those ladies? They live up to their name?


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Dec 30, 2016)

OneTwoThreeFarm said:


> How's the nose on those ladies? They live up to name?


Haven't caught the smell yet.. been sick though will check back.


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 3, 2017)

I've just been getting up on Gromer over the past week. Waiting on my ww breath now. Any one know if he will release another run of meat or Pb breath


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 3, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> I've just been getting up on Gromer over the past week. Waiting on my ww breath now. Any one know if he will release another run of meat or Pb breath


Peanut butter breath is all over the place right now. Look harder


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 3, 2017)

120u trim wash pbb1 (ogkb dom) ice wax melting at room temp.

inhale is all roasted peanut, turning into a rich and luxurious sweet/floral/funky doughy stink, followed by a kiss from the gas station.
really tastes great.
eye sweat immediate. stains your mouth and room with the funky goodness. 
mace felting for sure


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 3, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Peanut butter breath is all over the place right now. Look harder


I've been looking high and low. I'm drooling so hard over that gear. It seems i was late to the party for meat breath but I'll be famed if Pb slips through my fingers lol ( bean hoarder). You would be making my new year if you could hook it up with a link. The only place I can find that says they are in stock is svoc and I don't trust their inventory list and don't want to get stuck with a backup choice.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Got mine at SHN. Check heavilyconnected.com


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 3, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> I've been looking high and low. I'm drooling so hard over that gear. It seems i was late to the party for meat breath but I'll be famed if Pb slips through my fingers lol ( bean hoarder). You would be making my new year if you could hook it up with a link. The only place I can find that says they are in stock is svoc and I don't trust their inventory list and don't want to get stuck with a backup choice.


Try instagram. There are atleast 3 I there that have pb breath lately. Incanlama might still have some or even getting some soon.


----------



## Biggchong (Jan 3, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> I've just been getting up on Gromer over the past week. Waiting on my ww breath now. Any one know if he will release another run of meat or Pb breath


Seed vault of CA


----------



## Biggchong (Jan 3, 2017)

4 weeks old. Hope it's a lady. #PBBreath


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 3, 2017)

Got mine from Seed Vault as well, SHN and Incanlama were sold out. If you DM him on instagram he usually responds pretty quickly. 

For those of you who have harvested the PB Breath...I'm curious how she smokes? I'm guessing she's more of a night time gal?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 3, 2017)

OneTwoThreeFarm said:


> Got mine from Seed Vault as well, SHN and Incanlama were sold out. If you DM him on instagram he usually responds pretty quickly.
> 
> For those of you who have harvested the PB Breath...I'm curious how she smokes? I'm guessing she's more of a night time gal?


who do you DM on IG?? gromer1?


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 3, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> who do you DM on IG?? gromer1?


Negative. DM Seed Vault of CA. His handle is seedvaultofca1


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 3, 2017)

Biggchong said:


> 4 weeks old. Hope it's a lady. #PBBreath


That's some Jurassic Park shit right there dude! Damn how big are those leaves?!? I guess the hype on the slow growth wasn't a joke...4 weeks in and how many nodes is she on? Looks like 4th set of leaves forming?


----------



## satmanman (Jan 3, 2017)

i caan confirm meabreath is as slow as fk in veg and kinda cabbage looking


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 3, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on svoc for my peanut butter. Nothing ventured nothing gained my second choice was cherry breath but I'm hoping pbb comes through.

Thanks stonironi, biggchong, dank seeker, natro hydro fuggin love you guys


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 3, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> I've been looking high and low. I'm drooling so hard over that gear. It seems i was late to the party for meat breath but I'll be famed if Pb slips through my fingers lol ( bean hoarder). You would be making my new year if you could hook it up with a link. The only place I can find that says they are in stock is svoc and I don't trust their inventory list and don't want to get stuck with a backup choice.


http://elite613genetics.wixsite.com/seedco they just got a new drop still not on site buy send them à mail they have it in stock and also try thinktankbank on ig he will have some by thursday


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 4, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> http://elite613genetics.wixsite.com/seedco they just got a new drop still not on site buy send them à mail they have it in stock and also try thinktankbank on ig he will have some by thursday


My homie.


----------



## linky (Jan 4, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> http://elite613genetics.wixsite.com/seedco they just got a new drop still not on site buy send them à mail they have it in stock and also try thinktankbank on ig he will have some by thursday


This place is totally legit?


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 4, 2017)

linky said:


> This place is totally legit?


That website looks like my 8 year old niece coded it. Now I know you're not supposed to judge a book by it's cover...but damn. I would not send those guys a bunch of money.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 4, 2017)

OneTwoThreeFarm said:


> That website looks like my 8 year old niece coded it. Now I know you're not supposed to judge a book by it's cover...but damn. I would not send those guys a bunch of money.


They send your beans . Why not ? Everyone isn't a computer genius .


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 4, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> They send your beans . Why not ? Everyone isn't a computer genius .


No doubt...if they're legit, they're legit. Just crackin' wise


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 4, 2017)

linky said:


> This place is totally legit?


Yes gromer send me there


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 4, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> Pulled the trigger on svoc for my peanut butter. Nothing ventured nothing gained my second choice was cherry breath but I'm hoping pbb comes through.
> 
> Thanks stonironi, biggchong, dank seeker, natro hydro fuggin love you guys


SVOC just posted he's getting 75 packs of PB breath in a few days...looks like you're in luck!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 4, 2017)

meatbreath1


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 4, 2017)

Hot damn that's pretty!


----------



## linky (Jan 4, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Yes gromer send me there


Okay, was just talking with them, they are in the Canada, not in the US. Waiting to hear back if they guarantee delivery... I have had a few times seeds not make it through customs in the past.


----------



## linky (Jan 4, 2017)

linky said:


> Okay, was just talking with them, they are in the Canada, not in the US. Waiting to hear back if they guarantee delivery... I have had a few times seeds not make it through customs in the past.


Heard back, they said they do guarantee delivery, resend or refund. I ordered pugs breath and peanut butter breath.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 4, 2017)

peanut butter breath


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 4, 2017)

peanut butter breath


----------



## linky (Jan 4, 2017)

linky said:


> Heard back, they said they do guarantee delivery, resend or refund. I ordered pugs breath and peanut butter breath.


Sent payment and within a couple hours got a tracking number already, nice!


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 4, 2017)

linky said:


> Sent payment and within a couple hours got a tracking number already, nice!


Glad I was helpful


----------



## 806KING (Jan 4, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> Pulled the trigger on svoc for my peanut butter. Nothing ventured nothing gained my second choice was cherry breath but I'm hoping pbb comes through.
> 
> Thanks stonironi, biggchong, dank seeker, natro hydro fuggin love you guys


You should be good seen him post on instagram talking about getting 70 packs of that peanut butter breath


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't like svoc...never have real time stock listed and every time I asked em if they had something in stock via IG they don't have it and the dude tries to sell me on like 5 other packs


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I don't like svoc...never have real time stock listed and every time I asked em if they had something in stock via IG they don't have it and the dude tries to sell me on like 5 other packs


That is where I got mine . No problems .


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 5, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> peanut butter breath
> 
> View attachment 3868560 View attachment 3868562 View attachment 3868562 View attachment 3868561


What's she smoke like?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 5, 2017)

Merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 5, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3869135 Merry Christmas and happy new year


Where you get that meatbreath ?


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes yes where?!?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 5, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Where you get that meatbreath ?


Incanlama on ig $100


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 5, 2017)

OneTwoThreeFarm said:


> What's she smoke like?


this pheno, which i think is way more face off dominant than the other pbb, tastes like that classic rich creaminess w/ gas layer amongst intermingled nuances, like mint and sugary peanuts, funky cookie perfume almost, staining your mouth. 
needs more time to cure tho.

smooth and silky smoke, relaxing and melting face just shortly after exhale. 
delicious to smoke, and enjoyable to experience. i look forward to growing it again for sure.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 5, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Incanlama on ig $100


Lol he stopped the greedyness with he's 150$ for a pack


----------



## churtmunk (Jan 5, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Lol he stopped the greedyness with he's 150$ for a pack


last I was told all thugpug from lama is $70 across the board


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 5, 2017)

churtmunk said:


> last I was told all thugpug from lama is $70 across the board


Before the last drop of meat breath they was at 150$ he was the only one too have some so he was starting to become à little bit too greedy for me like greedyline


----------



## churtmunk (Jan 5, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Before the last drop of meat breath they was at 150$ he was the only one too have some so he was starting to become à little bit too greedy for me like greedyline


I think putting lama in the same category as greedyline is a little far, no? He did have his price up there for a minute but dropped all the prices lower than anyone else hawking thugpug. Know anywhere else you can get PB and meat for $70? Free shipping. Prices were weird there for a minute with all those crazy auctions, and it didn't seem like gromer was setting market prices too firmly. He made comments on greedy's auctions that made it seem like he was down with it all. So who knows how prices were being set there for a bit. But I think lama stands apart from greedy, my humbly opinion


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 5, 2017)

churtmunk said:


> I think putting lama in the same category as greedyline is a little far, no? He did have his price up there for a minute but dropped all the prices lower than anyone else hawking thugpug. Know anywhere else you can get PB and meat for $70? Free shipping. Prices were weird there for a minute with all those crazy auctions, and it didn't seem like gromer was setting market prices too firmly. He made comments on greedy's auctions that made it seem like he was down with it all. So who knows how prices were being set there for a bit. But I think lama stands apart from greedy, my humbly opinion


Meat is 100 everything else is 70


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 6, 2017)

Latest and last order from 2016


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Before the last drop of meat breath they was at 150$ he was the only one too have some so he was starting to become à little bit too greedy for me like greedyline


They are still 150$


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 6, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> They are still 150$


He charged me a bill maybe I'm special


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> He charged me a bill maybe I'm special


Or I'm not special lol?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 7, 2017)

peanut butter breath 
classic creamy rich and luxurious sweetness that i have noticed w/ cookie/ogkb crosses, really nice, heavy stink-layered w/ peanuts, wood, pepper and
mint, rounded off w/ that classic petrol/gas funk.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> peanut butter breath
> classic creamy rich and luxurious sweetness that i have noticed w/ cookie/ogkb crosses, really nice, heavy stink-layered w/ peanuts, wood, pepper and
> mint, rounded off w/ that classic petrol/gas funk.
> 
> ...


Like it alot. Looks like a Reeses pb cup wrapper. Very fitting


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 7, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> peanut butter breath
> classic creamy rich and luxurious sweetness that i have noticed w/ cookie/ogkb crosses, really nice, heavy stink-layered w/ peanuts, wood, pepper and
> mint, rounded off w/ that classic petrol/gas funk.
> 
> ...


I drove an hour today to get some peanut butter breath and it is amazing !!! It lives up to the hype for sure


----------



## kingzt (Jan 7, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> I drove an hour today to get some peanut butter breath and it is amazing !!! It lives up to the hype for sure


Where did you got to get some pb breath? Any shops have it in stock?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 7, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Where did you got to get some pb breath? Any shops have it in stock?


Are you in my state bro ?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 8, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Are you in my state bro ?


Possibly in your state of mind, but in what State would that be (CA?)?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Possibly in your state of mind, but in what State would that be (CA?)?


I only asked cause you said something about local pb breath .


----------



## kingzt (Jan 8, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Are you in my state bro ?


Yeah Im pretty sure I seen it on here or ig. Michigan... right?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Yeah Im pretty sure I seen it on here or ig. Michigan... right?


Yes . They have it at herbal solutions


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 9, 2017)

Haven't been on here in a while mostly use IG(norcalknugs). Got a bunch of testers from gromer last week. Running a bunch of new crosses using a mendo montage f3 male. 
 So far I have popped 4 grape sorbet(sherbet x mendo montage f3), 5 PBJ(dosi dos x mendo montage f3), 5 purple pug(pugs breath x mendo montage f3), 5 meat madness(meatloaf gsc x mendo montage f3) and 5 squatch(gg4 x (GDP x Appalachia)) 
All look to have great vigor and had a 100% success after 24 hours in paper towel. 
 Here is my current grow. 4x4 using 500 watts cob LEDs all meatbreath further along in flower and 2 ghostbreath I just put in the other day.
Some finished meatbreath


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 9, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Haven't been on here in a while mostly use IG(norcalknugs). Got a bunch of testers from gromer last week. Running a bunch of new crosses using a mendo montage f3 male.
> View attachment 3871905 So far I have popped 4 grape sorbet(sherbet x mendo montage f3), 5 PBJ(dosi dos x mendo montage f3), 5 purple pug(pugs breath x mendo montage f3), 5 meat madness(meatloaf gsc x mendo montage f3) and 5 squatch(gg4 x (GDP x Appalachia))
> All look to have great vigor and had a 100% success after 24 hours in paper towel.
> View attachment 3871919 Here is my current grow. 4x4 using 500 watts cob LEDs all meatbreath further along in flower and 2 ghostbreath I just put in the other day.
> Some finished meatbreathView attachment 3871921View attachment 3871925


damn fire.
i want all of gromers stuff but ive spent too much on seeds already.
i seen a bunch of posts on that electric snowman


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Haven't been on here in a while mostly use IG(norcalknugs). Got a bunch of testers from gromer last week. Running a bunch of new crosses using a mendo montage f3 male.
> View attachment 3871905 So far I have popped 4 grape sorbet(sherbet x mendo montage f3), 5 PBJ(dosi dos x mendo montage f3), 5 purple pug(pugs breath x mendo montage f3), 5 meat madness(meatloaf gsc x mendo montage f3) and 5 squatch(gg4 x (GDP x Appalachia))
> All look to have great vigor and had a 100% success after 24 hours in paper towel.
> View attachment 3871919 Here is my current grow. 4x4 using 500 watts cob LEDs all meatbreath further along in flower and 2 ghostbreath I just put in the other day.
> Some finished meatbreathView attachment 3871921View attachment 3871925


Bringing the heat


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 9, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Haven't been on here in a while mostly use IG(norcalknugs). Got a bunch of testers from gromer last week. Running a bunch of new crosses using a mendo montage f3 male.
> View attachment 3871905 So far I have popped 4 grape sorbet(sherbet x mendo montage f3), 5 PBJ(dosi dos x mendo montage f3), 5 purple pug(pugs breath x mendo montage f3), 5 meat madness(meatloaf gsc x mendo montage f3) and 5 squatch(gg4 x (GDP x Appalachia))
> All look to have great vigor and had a 100% success after 24 hours in paper towel.
> View attachment 3871919 Here is my current grow. 4x4 using 500 watts cob LEDs all meatbreath further along in flower and 2 ghostbreath I just put in the other day.
> Some finished meatbreathView attachment 3871921View attachment 3871925


What your opinion on the meatbreath ? I've only seen a few pics of it and all of them look to have terrible yields


----------



## linky (Jan 13, 2017)

Mail man was a sweety today


----------



## Dmack42 (Jan 15, 2017)

Wounded warrior and Ghost breath in veg. Beautiful girls to hunt through. Just grabbed Rotten bananas and dead bananas today. Cant wait.


----------



## nkyezlewis (Jan 16, 2017)

There's some pb breath at greenline if anyone's looking


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 16, 2017)

pbb (ogkb dominant) taken 71 days
curing up nicely. just about a month in jars. 
the flavor profiles are quite incredible imo.
pretty much touching on all the flavor senses.
it's umami as fuck!
but also sweet, sour.
rich and creamy cookie funk
peanutty
minty
gassy
dense, hard nuggets. i enjoy it.
and a fave melting high.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 17, 2017)

#meatTerps


----------



## greencropper (Jan 17, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> #meatTerps
> 
> View attachment 3878701


imo the meatbreath has a more colorful look...what do you think bro?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> imo the meatbreath has a more colorful look...what do you think bro?


i would agree-i think the extreme darks and lights make it pop.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> #meatTerps
> 
> View attachment 3878701


God that is gorgeous what's the nose on her


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Which do u like over all cuz I have both and can't decide which to try 1st


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 17, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Which do u like over all cuz I have both and can't decide which to try 1st


hard to say man. can't wrong w/ either imo.
the nose is all creamy rich sweetness and gassy cookie dough funky goodness. kinda similar to the tiramisu cookies i grew a while back.
just that heavy, rich, intoxicating funk that just fill the room with its beautiful stink.
tastes like smoking fior di latte gelato or something....like sweet cream super local grass fed dank ass cream, sweetened, as the base. i dig it.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 17, 2017)

she's also super photogenic. haha. 
the pbb i can't get dialed in with my basic 18-55mm. 
dank tho. small yeilders for me tho-both strains. pretty much straigh headstash. 
i do 2 600w hps, i really should do 3 but can't. so, i am sure in ideal conditions, they will really shine-and the concentrates are wicked, from both. haha. 

moving tho-so no more plant pics for a bit (hopefully by march....please haha) 
probably gonna hold off on gromer genetics for the next run, but i certainly do love em, and will be popping more in '17 sometime for sure.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> hard to say man. can't wrong w/ either imo.
> the nose is all creamy rich sweetness and gassy cookie dough funky goodness. kinda similar to the tiramisu cookies i grew a while back.
> just that heavy, rich, intoxicating funk that just fill the room with its beautiful stink.
> tastes like smoking fior di latte gelato or something....like sweet cream super local grass fed dank ass cream, sweetened, as the base. i dig it.


Wow now I'm even more lost but thanx I think I'm gnna pop 3 of each just gtta wait another couple weeks when space opens up


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 17, 2017)

i got some pbb in veg now. thinking about picking a pack up to toss in the vault incase he stops making em.
i want some meat breath too


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> she's also super photogenic. haha.
> the pbb i can't get dialed in with my basic 18-55mm.
> dank tho. small yeilders for me tho-both strains. pretty much straigh headstash.
> i do 2 600w hps, i really should do 3 but can't. so, i am sure in ideal conditions, they will really shine-and the concentrates are wicked, from both. haha.
> ...


I figured it was headstash but still looks like something I want to keep around for me and the fam were they both about 70 days


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 18, 2017)

my other meatbreath pheno 
wicked potent. face sweats, brow relaxes, perma-smile creeps in, lit.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 18, 2017)

is meatbreath available anywhere?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 18, 2017)

Meatbreath #1


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 18, 2017)

peanut butter breath #2
very floral and peppery. 
a touch of gas.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 18, 2017)

anyone have any meatbreath that looks like mine?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2017)

I will be placing an order for some thug pug genetics very soon! Thanks to all in this thread for making me a convert. Never heard of them before I stumbled in this thread. Looks like some very killer smoke.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> anyone have any meatbreath that looks like mine?


super pretty btw. nice.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 18, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> anyone have any meatbreath that looks like mine?


I have a grandpa's breath that looks like your meatbreath lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I have a grandpa's breath that looks like your meatbreath lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Man mine is slow but i also have another mb that way worse haha


----------



## the gnome (Jan 19, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> anyone have any meatbreath that looks like mine?


I have 3 going on....
the one on the right is the*cornstalk* pheno 
the one in the middle is a nice bushy pheno,
its a few weeks behind the other 2 is why she's so small
and the far left meat breath is more like the 1st/right side but a bit more side branching to her


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Jan 19, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> anyone have any meatbreath that looks like mine?


Got one of my phenos that's somehat similar but growing all twisted and fucked up looking not as pretty as yours. Very otkb dominant and slow as.

My leafs are huge too, like giants mits


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Meatbreath #1 View attachment 3879182View attachment 3879184


i got a ppb looking ogkb dom thats identical to that..slow as pig in shit..& another ppb gal now flowering (both popped at the same time) I ran out of room so the ogkb one was put on the backburner and left in a corner to do its thing slowly while the other looks a month ahead .


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

getting a pack of blackcherry pie breath..(i seen gromer growing black cherry pie from Inhouse awhile ago on ig) im gonna assume thats the black cherry pie used in that..and after growing bcp bx1 im gonna dive on those.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 20, 2017)

anyone is greenline going to be back up or is it down for good?
so who else is stocking pug gear besides seeds here/now and firestaxx


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> anyone is greenline going to be back up or is it down for good?
> so who else is stocking pug gear besides seeds here/now and firestaxx


Elite 613 genetics. Solid dude always comes with a fast response great customer service.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 20, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> Elite 613 genetics. Solid dude always comes with a fast response great customer service.


thanx for the heads up jacob.
they also have DVG gear but atm no pug genetics


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 20, 2017)

Heavily connected has Sophies breath in stock right now
https://heavilyconnected.com/product/sophies-breath/


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> thanx for the heads up jacob.
> they also have DVG gear but atm no pug genetics


You might want to hit him up on ig or email for an updated list because elite just got a bunch of pug gear. I picked up banana loaf its meat loaf crossed with some banana strain I'm assuming rotten or dead bananas but I'm not sure. Anyone have any info on that strain? I figured it would be the closest I could get to the meat breath for a while lol.


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 21, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> she's also super photogenic. haha.
> the pbb i can't get dialed in with my basic 18-55mm.
> dank tho. small yeilders for me tho-both strains. pretty much straigh headstash.
> i do 2 600w hps, i really should do 3 but can't. so, i am sure in ideal conditions, they will really shine-and the concentrates are wicked, from both. haha.
> ...


What are you pulling per 600w with the pb and meat breath? Can you get 2 zips per plant without training?


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 23, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> What your opinion on the meatbreath ? I've only seen a few pics of it and all of them look to have terrible yields


The combo of veg+bloom plus shine and mammoth p has got my yield at least doubled. They are cookie cross so obviously no baseball bats. But they are rock hard, think many would be suprised by the yield.


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Jan 23, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> The combo of veg+bloom plus shine and mammoth p has got my yield at least doubled. They are cookie cross so obviously no baseball bats. But they are rock hard, think many would be suprised by the yield. View attachment 3883022View attachment 3883024


Beautys! I use Veg+Bloom and Shine as well. Love that stuff.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 23, 2017)

nice norcal....
I have several meatB in veg now, 
seeing with yours gives me the warm-n-fuzzies knowing what's coming.
did you top?

last year i used hydro research shine, it was called something else then.
I'm soon to be out of my ferts and plan giving HR's gear a run.
are you in soil and using their veg/bloom "dirty" ?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 23, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> The combo of veg+bloom plus shine and mammoth p has got my yield at least doubled. They are cookie cross so obviously no baseball bats. But they are rock hard, think many would be suprised by the yield. View attachment 3883022View attachment 3883024


What is your médium??


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 23, 2017)

the gnome said:


> nice norcal....
> I have several meatB in veg now,
> seeing with yours gives me the warm-n-fuzzies knowing what's coming.
> did you top?
> ...


I use the ro/soft in char coir cloud coir coco perlite mix


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 23, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> I use the ro/soft in char coir cloud coir coco perlite mix


Nice i dont got char coir around here...


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally done. Taste and smell is rotten and banana like, definitely a winner. Grows so vigorous, strong with crazy roots. Can't wait for my PB breath and MB to get big enough to flip, at this rate myabe by 2019. Also picked up some electric snowman & grape breath when I can find room for em they go in!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 27, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> The combo of veg+bloom plus shine and mammoth p has got my yield at least doubled. They are cookie cross so obviously no baseball bats. But they are rock hard, think many would be suprised by the yield. View attachment 3883022View attachment 3883024


You ever try Jack's? Just curios, b/c my yields with coco and jacks rival what i used to get in ebb and flow hydro, and i feed less times per day than before. I always see a boost when i add some great white to my feed once a week, but i always forget to add it!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 27, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> The combo of veg+bloom plus shine and mammoth p has got my yield at least doubled. They are cookie cross so obviously no baseball bats. But they are rock hard, think many would be suprised by the yield. View attachment 3883022View attachment 3883024


main reason I asked b/c i was looking at that brand to try something different.


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 27, 2017)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Finally done. Taste and smell is rotten and banana like, definitely a winner. Grows so vigorous, strong with crazy roots. Can't wait for my PB breath and MB to get big enough to flip, at this rate myabe by 2019. Also picked up some electric snowman & grape breath when I can find room for em they go in!


What's grapebreath? That sounds interesting.

That is some nice looking frosty bud in your picture


----------



## jwreck (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> You ever try Jack's? Just curios, b/c my yields with coco and jacks rival what i used to get in ebb and flow hydro, and i feed less times per day than before. I always see a boost when i add some great white to my feed once a week, but i always forget to add it!


Tried jacks and never going back, hands down the best and simplest nutes ive used. all you need is a cal-mag source since jacks is lacking in that


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Jan 27, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> What's grapebreath? That sounds interesting.
> 
> That is some nice looking frosty bud in your picture


 grape stomper x mendo breath - I'm sure it's fire anything I get from Gromer is


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jan 27, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Tried jacks and never going back, hands down the best and simplest nutes ive used. all you need is a cal-mag source since jacks is lacking in that


Same here, I use Jacks and a bottle of CalMag. Its so easy to keep your plants green and balanced and results are great!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 28, 2017)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> grape stomper x mendo breath - I'm sure it's fire anything I get from Gromer is


It makes me sad he's such a douche, he really does put out fire. Props to the parents he's choosing, you don't see any of the herm or dud complaints out of his gear as a lot of others and he isn't a friendly dude, and that says something, lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Jan 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> It makes me sad he's such a douche, he really does put out fire. Props to the parents he's choosing, you don't see any of the herm or dud complaints out of his gear as a lot of others and he isn't a friendly dude, and that says something, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Think it's due to 1177 DMS a day saying we're can I get meds and how do I get beans?? I chatted with Gromer about dogs, super nice guy.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 28, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> main reason I asked b/c i was looking at that brand to try something different.


Never tried jacks. This is my first run with vegbloom and I'm guessing I tripled my yield from the gh nutes I was using


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> It makes me sad he's such a douche, he really does put out fire. Props to the parents he's choosing, you don't see any of the herm or dud complaints out of his gear as a lot of others and he isn't a friendly dude, and that says something, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


For real, may I ask why? I talk with gromer pretty much daily. He's just a nice ass old head. As @Izkeepsitreal said he's a busy guy, lot of people on his stuff. Shit I get sick of people and I'm sure I don't get 1/10th the shit he gets. It gets real old getting 100s of dms a day asking for free seeds, free cuts, or free meds. There's a lot of stupid people out there, it can be hard to "weed" through them. 
Hell he sent me 12 packs to test and refused any kind of payment from me.
As far as herms. Out of 4 packs I have popped and about 20 different phenos. Only 1 threw some nuts real late in flower, and one kinda early but the pollen was not viable. This run I'm doing now is all clones and I have not seen a herm anywhere. 
His new male he's using, the mendo montage f3 is fire. Be on the look out for purple pug, pbj, meat madness, and grape sorbet. I have a purple pug seedling that is already going purple. Kinda hard to see in the pic Also grape sorbet is hella vigorous and very uniform looking. Can't wait to flower all these testers.


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Jan 28, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> For real, may I ask why? I talk with gromer pretty much daily. He's just a nice ass old head. As @Izkeepsitreal said he's a busy guy, lot of people on his stuff. Shit I get sick of people and I'm sure I don't get 1/10th the shit he gets. It gets real old getting 100s of dms a day asking for free seeds, free cuts, or free meds. There's a lot of stupid people out there, it can be hard to "weed" through them.
> Hell he sent me 12 packs to test and refused any kind of payment from me.
> As far as herms. Out of 4 packs I have popped and about 20 different phenos. Only 1 threw some nuts real late in flower, and one kinda early but the pollen was not viable. This run I'm doing now is all clones and I have not seen a herm anywhere.
> His new male he's using, the mendo montage f3 is fire. Be on the look out for purple pug, pbj, meat madness, and grape sorbet. I have a purple pug seedling that is already going purple. Kinda hard to see in the pic View attachment 3887094Also grape sorbet is hella vigorous and very uniform looking. Can't wait to flower all these testers.


PBJ and grape sorbet, dayum pugs got like %40 of my genetic vault right now!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 28, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> For real, may I ask why? I talk with gromer pretty much daily. He's just a nice ass old head. As @Izkeepsitreal said he's a busy guy, lot of people on his stuff. Shit I get sick of people and I'm sure I don't get 1/10th the shit he gets. It gets real old getting 100s of dms a day asking for free seeds, free cuts, or free meds. There's a lot of stupid people out there, it can be hard to "weed" through them.
> Hell he sent me 12 packs to test and refused any kind of payment from me.
> As far as herms. Out of 4 packs I have popped and about 20 different phenos. Only 1 threw some nuts real late in flower, and one kinda early but the pollen was not viable. This run I'm doing now is all clones and I have not seen a herm anywhere.
> His new male he's using, the mendo montage f3 is fire. Be on the look out for purple pug, pbj, meat madness, and grape sorbet. I have a purple pug seedling that is already going purple. Kinda hard to see in the pic View attachment 3887094Also grape sorbet is hella vigorous and very uniform looking. Can't wait to flower all these testers.


It honestly sounds like you're excusing him for being a dick because he's successful...

He owns a business, and complains about getting 100s of DMS a day and is a douche to people that have bought his gear, doesn't give replacements for dud beans, I mean, it's bad business. 

He breeds fire though, so it's OK to do shitty business I guess. 

You want to find out examples of him being a dick go back through this thread for anyone who's had issues with his gear and hit him up about it. His responses are wack if you get them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kingzt (Jan 28, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> The combo of veg+bloom plus shine and mammoth p has got my yield at least doubled. They are cookie cross so obviously no baseball bats. But they are rock hard, think many would be suprised by the yield. View attachment 3883022View attachment 3883024


Hey how do you like using mammoth p? I had someone tell me that it does indeed boost your yields but the quality was not as good before they used it. I was going to pick some up but I am already 5 weeks through flower and was curious to see if it would increase my yields.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> It honestly sounds like you're excusing him for being a dick because he's successful...
> 
> He owns a business, and complains about getting 100s of DMS a day and is a douche to people that have bought his gear, doesn't give replacements for dud beans, I mean, it's bad business.
> 
> ...


Not making excuses at all. He's always been a straight dude with me. This is really the first I'm hearing of it. I have not read back through here at all. Like I said in my first post I don't come on here much. 
But I'm not trying to discredit anyone's opinion was just asking why. Sorry you have had a bad experience, I have not.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 28, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Hey how do you like using mammoth p? I had someone tell me that it does indeed boost your yields but the quality was not as good before they used it. I was going to pick some up but I am already 5 weeks through flower and was curious to see if it would increase my yields.


Order the free sample bro. It's huge. Just google mammoth microbe free sample. This is my first time using both the vegbloom shine and mammoth p. I can't say which is to credit my huge increase in yield. I can say my root game has been on point though. Yes it spent to long in a 1 gallon. Didn't expect them to grow so fast. They were all like that haha.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 28, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Not making excuses at all. He's always been a straight dude with me. This is really the first I'm hearing of it. I have not read back through here at all. Like I said in my first post I don't come on here much.
> But I'm not trying to discredit anyone's opinion was just asking why. Sorry you have had a bad experience, I have not.


I was just pointing out what the post came across as. I won't deal with not support him based on interactions I've seen from him here and from a few guys I know. 

My opinion is if you're just going to steal genetics and call them your own, good on you, but don't act like it's your gear, and be respectful to the people that pay you. Gromer does neither. He's a cheap hook for GGG gear from a dude that is an ass in business. Just not for me. That being said, I do have freebies of his gear I'll run because he's putting out fire. I just won't spend money on that type of business. 

I have nothing against you or anything if it came across like that. But if you want to see how gromer treats customers, go back through this thread a bit, see how big of a POS he regularly is. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jan 30, 2017)

Apparently the ghostbreath and Sophie's breath clone really well  ghostbreath #2 my arm was barely long enough to get it in the picture. My keeper ghostbreath male. Got so tall I snapped him in half trying to get the cloner out


----------



## Norcalknugs (Feb 2, 2017)

Ghothese ghostbreath are looking to be chunky


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Feb 2, 2017)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Think it's due to 1177 DMS a day saying we're can I get meds and how do I get beans?? I chatted with Gromer about dogs, super nice guy.


It's amazing how many idiots there are on IG...The amount of insanely dumb shit he has to hear on a daily basis is enough to make anyone a bit grumpy.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Feb 2, 2017)

OneTwoThreeFarm said:


> It's amazing how many idiots there are on IG...The amount of insanely dumb shit he has to hear on a daily basis is enough to make anyone a bit grumpy.


Haha my thoughts exactly. Then there are the people who hate for no other reason than the Gage deal. But fuck the weenies here's some meatbreath   Shit is stupid fire. All found from my first pack. Have 4 phenos many would consider keepers, one of which is my favorite plant I have ever grown. Not a single nanner this round either, pretty fucking solid for a cookie cross.


----------



## PistilCalyxCola (Feb 2, 2017)

I was able to score some Grape Breath but I can't seem to find any info on them. Anyone know what to expect? I know it's gonna be good but I jut need some more info.


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Feb 2, 2017)

PistilCalyxCola said:


> I was able to score some Grape Breath but I can't seem to find any info on them. Anyone know what to expect? I know it's gonna be good but I jut need some more info.


Grape stomper x Mendo breath I believe. That's all I know aside from it should be fire.


----------



## PistilCalyxCola (Feb 2, 2017)

Izkeepsitreal said:


> Grape stomper x Mendo breath I believe. That's all I know aside from it should be fire.


Thanks bro I've been looking for days and couldn't find any info.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Feb 2, 2017)

PistilCalyxCola said:


> Thanks bro I've been looking for days and couldn't find any info.


I'll ask tomorrow and let you know


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2017)

Anything gage is fire.......


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Never tried jacks. This is my first run with vegbloom and I'm guessing I tripled my yield from the gh nutes I was using


This is my first time looking into this thread, so apologies if you've mentioned this previously, but what is your medium? I'm in DWC, and have been very happy w/ gh nutes since switching about 3 yrs ago. If there's a better product, I want to know.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Anything gage is fire.......


This. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcalknugs (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> This is my first time looking into this thread, so apologies if you've mentioned this previously, but what is your medium? I'm in DWC, and have been very happy w/ gh nutes since switching about 3 yrs ago. If there's a better product, I want to know.


It is Char Coir Clous Coir aka coco and perlite mix. Have never had a bad bag from them. Always top quality.  Sophie's breath needs to get bent over. Bleaching out about 8" from a 315cmhReally liking the ghost breath and the pistils sticking straight up


----------



## OneTwoThreeFarm (Feb 3, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Haha my thoughts exactly. Then there are the people who hate for no other reason than the Gage deal. But fuck the weenies here's some meatbreath View attachment 3892055View attachment 3892056 View attachment 3892057View attachment 3892059 View attachment 3892061Shit is stupid fire. All found from my first pack. Have 4 phenos many would consider keepers, one of which is my favorite plant I have ever grown. Not a single nanner this round either, pretty fucking solid for a cookie cross.


My wife and I opened a business last year, dealing with the general public is THE WORST. People all live in their own bubble and think the world revolves around them. I can't imagine what it would be like being moderately infamous on Instagram. All that being said, dude from GLO Seed bank seems like a complete D bag. But who knows. 

That meatbreath looks insane man. nice work. Gonna be popping a pack of pb breath in about 5-6 weeks. Can't wait to see the treasures in there.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 5, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Haha my thoughts exactly. Then there are the people who hate for no other reason than the Gage deal. But fuck the weenies here's some meatbreath View attachment 3892055View attachment 3892056 View attachment 3892057View attachment 3892059 View attachment 3892061Shit is stupid fire. All found from my first pack. Have 4 phenos many would consider keepers, one of which is my favorite plant I have ever grown. Not a single nanner this round either, pretty fucking solid for a cookie cross.


that meatbreath is definitely on point norcal,
I wish i would have cracked more now.
i have 4-5 up I think.

where else can you get thugpug gear besides here/now and heavy/connect??
great selction @here+now also $40 more a pak


----------



## Norcalknugs (Feb 5, 2017)

the gnome said:


> that meatbreath is definitely on point norcal,
> I wish i would have cracked more now.
> i have 4-5 up I think.
> 
> ...


I had gotten most of mine from Greenline. I have a screen shot from gromer of a list but rollitup won't let me upload. Incanlama, elite613, seed vault of CA, think tank.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 5, 2017)

thanks for the heads up on the other places norcal
my puter went down a few moths ago and lost my favs list.
I think i got all my TG gear from greenline
too bad they called quits on the seed biz

lol...I'm a gonna have to start tellin the young whipper sanapppers 
about the good ole daze @greenline with the $80 paks of thug pug gear


----------



## Trich_holmes (Feb 5, 2017)

the gnome said:


> thanks for the heads up on the other places norcal
> my puter went down a few moths ago and lost my favs list.
> I think i got all my TG gear from greenline
> too bad they called quits on the seed biz


Gloseedbank.com he says he's not closing but I see different. Looks to be liquidating stock, I've bought six packs in the last week because they were anywhere from 25-60% plus off. Not a lot left, but I snag some archive, karma, and exotic


----------



## the gnome (Feb 5, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Gloseedbank.com he says he's not closing but I see different. Looks to be liquidating stock, I've bought six packs in the last week because they were anywhere from 25-60% plus off. Not a lot left, but I snag some archive, karma, and exotic


well there it is, the old greenline lol.
and hell yeah, i likes sales haha

karma has -50% on its gear.
looks like he's closing imo too


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 10, 2017)

Here/Now has banana s1. Now I'm trying to figure out if these are fem seeds or not? Won't know til I get them I guess


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 10, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Here/Now has banana s1. Now I'm trying to figure out if these are fem seeds or not? Won't know til I get them I guess


S1 means 1st generation selfed aka fem


----------



## smink13 (Feb 10, 2017)

Not asking how to become a thug pug tester, just asking how people have become testers, for anyone over the years...I don't want to asking alienate anyone by asking them and my presence on social media just isn't large enough for people to seek me out as a tester. It's really cool people get to test out such sick gear!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2017)

just heard a cut of peanut butter breath went for 10k. killing it...


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Feb 11, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> just heard a cut of peanut butter breath went for 10k. killing it...


Pass on my info I'll sell em for 9k


----------



## kingzt (Feb 11, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> just heard a cut of peanut butter breath went for 10k. killing it...


Wow that's coconuts! Why don't people just buy the pack? Is he not releasing anymore?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Wow that's coconuts! Why don't people just buy the pack? Is he not releasing anymore?


thats what i said lol i dont think these homies come on the forums. just ig...


----------



## the gnome (Feb 11, 2017)

9K lol....I'll le mine go fer 1K each, minimun 10.
Ive bought about 4paks.
they've been out there to get.
must be urban legend


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like seed junky and gromer got beef now too...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2017)

my boy said u can write off that 10k as an expense. makes sense.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 14, 2017)

^^yup^^


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody have raspberry breath


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 26, 2017)

I jus got grapebreath and firebreath


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's a pic of all my TP gear any suggestions on what I should look for first ??


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 27, 2017)

SHN has a few left 
Cactus, WW Thug pug og, Fire, and Ghost which one is the best to go with and what are the crosses if anybody knows as they are not listed on the site


----------



## vancityj (Feb 27, 2017)

Some Thug Pug Genetics here at Elite 613 Genetics, including PugsBreath, BadBreath, etc, at $115-$140CAD, or about $87-$106US each. Site accepts CC and shipping charge is quite reasonable.

http://elite613geneticsseedbank.mysimplestore.com/t/thug-pug-genetics


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 27, 2017)

Alright let's go


----------



## KushyMcKush (Mar 1, 2017)

Haven't posted on riu in a while, just wanted to come say whats up and show off my girls. Heres the 3 peanutbutter breath girls I found in a pack. 10/12 cracked, 8/10 made it above ground, 3/8 females. Not the best, but Ill take it. Got 2 very ogkb dom phenos and one that looks more dosidos dom. All are slow veggers, but the 2 ogkb are painfully slow. Here were at about a month and a half in. The 2 big girls in the back are Bodhi love triangle. In nectar #4 soil and feeding nectar for the gods with aptus fasilitor. Under a 315w cmh.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 6, 2017)

All 6 germed and sprouted 2 meatbreath 2 Sophie's breath and 2 peanut butter breath


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 8, 2017)

Got all the new drops headed my way pbj, meatmadness, cherry hills, white montage,and squash along with my cherry pie breath and pugs breath there is gonna be A+++ in the next year boy have I got a lot of work to do


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 8, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Got all the new drops headed my way pbj, meatmadness, cherry hills, white montage,and squash along with my cherry pie breath and pugs breath there is gonna be A+++ in the next year boy have I got a lot of work to do


Who had the latest drop? Looking for a pack of banana breath but everywhere is about sold out.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 8, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Who had the latest drop? Looking for a pack of banana breath but everywhere is about sold out.


Idk if he got banana but organix420_mike on ig doin pre orders and auctions of new stuff and I know he still got some firebreath pugsbreath sophiesbreath but idk about the banana


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 8, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Idk if he got banana but organix420_mike on ig doin pre orders and auctions of new stuff and I know he still got some firebreath pugsbreath sophiesbreath but idk about the banana


Thanks my man. I tried some banana breath the other day from a local place and it turned me into a believer lol. May try another offering of his.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 8, 2017)

I havent ordered from an instagram account before, are they basically scalpers?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Mar 9, 2017)

Oranixmike is from the website heavenlyconnected.com. they're legit just got the whole new drop myself. Happy hunting.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 9, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> I havent ordered from an instagram account before, are they basically scalpers?


No they charge reg price I pay 85 for thugpug no mark ups even deals sometimes if you buy enough def do your homework but so far I've had great experiences try organix420_mike, incanlama, neptuneseedbank those are a few I've tried and was really happy with good luck friend


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Oranixmike is from the website heavenlyconnected.com. they're legit just got the whole new drop myself. Happy hunting.


Make sure u keep us updated which of the new drop are u most excited about I think I'm getting to this pbj


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Who had the latest drop? Looking for a pack of banana breath but everywhere is about sold out.


Seedvaultca on ig got banana s1 and banana breath


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 9, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Seedvaultca on ig got banana s1 and banana breath


Looks like ill be dropping some cash,, thanks homie!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Looks like ill be dropping some cash,, thanks homie!


No problem glad I can help happy hunting


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 9, 2017)

anyone know if seedvault still has PB?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 10, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone know if seedvault still has PB?


Idk but I'm pretty sure organix420_mike does


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 10, 2017)

Or incanlama dm them and ask


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 10, 2017)

i gave one runty PB to my buddy to grow out and its the most fire shit i've seen in awhile. completely coated in trichs roch hard nugs.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 10, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Idk but I'm pretty sure organix420_mike does


yea ill ask i was going to preorder the PBJ


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 10, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> yea ill ask i was going to preorder the PBJ


Got my order otw all the new stuff from organix420_mike I really got a problem


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 10, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Got my order otw all the new stuff from organix420_mike I really got a problem


i thought the pb was a bit of hype until i grew it out and it's definitely some fire. i have 2 other females on day 3. want to pickup some more thugpug before it's either too expensive or gone.


----------



## smink13 (Mar 10, 2017)

All the guys who have grown out gromer's gear, which would you say is your favorite. I legitimately can not decide, I need help! I really wanted dosido when it first came out and also have wanted the mendobreath so pbb seems like what I wanted. Then I started down the rabbit hole and EVERYTHING sounds INCREDIBLE


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 10, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Got my order otw all the new stuff from organix420_mike I really got a problem


Can we pay with cc card or paypal??


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 10, 2017)

And thanks guys for contributing to this thread and keeping it alive!!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 10, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Can we pay with cc card or paypal??


PayPal


----------



## smink13 (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone? Want to buy today and could use some opinions ?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Mar 10, 2017)

smink13 said:


> Anyone? Want to buy today and could use some opinions ?


I'd stick with the proven, original stuff if its your first round. PBB, Meatbreath or Pugsbreath are a good start. PBB and Meat should be super frosty, cookie type buds while Pugsbreath should give you fat, stacked OGKB style colas. I'd also give Sherbetbreath a try if its available.


----------



## smink13 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm looking to by from organixmike, of what he has, which is the best yield? I have far too many head stash strains and could use a fire yielder. Opinions? Thanks guys!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 11, 2017)

smink13 said:


> I'm looking to by from organixmike, of what he has, which is the best yield? I have far too many head stash strains and could use a fire yielder. Opinions? Thanks guys!


Wish I knew I've found that it comes down to technique if you've got your enviorment down and your training then everything is a decent to big yielder every now and then u get the real runts or the huge donkey d's but good luck and just from what I know maybe the squash could be chunky it's gg4 x (gdp x Appalachia


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Wish I knew I've found that it comes down to technique if you've got your enviorment down and your training then everything is a decent to big yielder every now and then u get the real runts or the huge donkey d's but good luck and just from what I know maybe the squash could be chunky it's gg4 x (gdp x Appalachia


exactly, yield depends on the grower, conditions, and veg time. If you want big yields, you grow a well known weak commercial strain. If you want quality, you grow an exotic cultivar, and you get what you get. Then you use your grow skills to improve on that.


----------



## smink13 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm not a first time grower. Yield depends on genetics first and foremost. No one will show me a cookie forum cut that will yield out the ass. I have a marionberry pheno that does not yield but is amazing quality. The other pheno I had was an enormous yielder but I lost her to a mislabeling issue that an "employee" had made. I'm not looking for a strain that tends to yield on the smaller side. That's all. I obviously know I can get more if I grow her right but I want to just start where the benchmark is already above average. I mean no disrespect


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2017)

smink13 said:


> I'm not a first time grower. Yield depends on genetics first and foremost. No one will show me a cookie forum cut that will yield out the ass. I have a marionberry pheno that does not yield but is amazing quality. The other pheno I had was an enormous yielder but I lost her to a mislabeling issue that an "employee" had made. I'm not looking for a strain that tends to yield on the smaller side. That's all. I obviously know I can get more if I grow her right but I want to just start where the benchmark is already above average. I mean no disrespect


This one yields ok...












nothing like bd tho. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 11, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> This one yields ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 11, 2017)

smink13 said:


> I'm not a first time grower. Yield depends on genetics first and foremost. No one will show me a cookie forum cut that will yield out the ass. I have a marionberry pheno that does not yield but is amazing quality. The other pheno I had was an enormous yielder but I lost her to a mislabeling issue that an "employee" had made. I'm not looking for a strain that tends to yield on the smaller side. That's all. I obviously know I can get more if I grow her right but I want to just start where the benchmark is already above average. I mean no disrespect


That wasn't a new grower poke, shit I'm just getting the hang of training the plants the right way I was jus saying I've seen a couple low yielders become not so low wit the right moves like take a 1.25 lb per light and change that to 1.8 ish give or take with the right techniques and that's a significant difference feel me


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't have a problem


----------



## dankseeker (Mar 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3904401 I don't have a problem


Gotta say I'm Hella jealous


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 12, 2017)

i have a peanut butter breath in flower now at 9 weeks and a peanut butter breath ogkb dom same age that hasnt shown sex lol..i topped he/she and it slowed right down.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 12, 2017)

@killAgreenguy jelous of meat madness and pbj


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll tell you this guys in 6 month 9 months however long it takes to find something special from these beans I have I'm totally willing to meet up and share I live in socal so keep up with my posts and don't be shy


----------



## smink13 (Mar 13, 2017)

@killAgreenguy I feel you my man. I jist didn't want to steer away from the answer I was seeking, thanks for understanding! 

I just bought from organix_mike on instagram. I'll post what I have found over the last couple days in the next post. I ended up going with Revelation genetics: cherry breath cookies. It sounds incredible and I couldn't resist. And then was going to drop the hammer on thug pug gear but he posted nightmare cookies by sincity seeds. Too good for me to pass up after learning her lineage. 

Just wanted to come here and post the thug pug I found to help some of you guys get what you are looking for! 

This image is what @incanlama on instagram sent me. He has tons of thugs gear left @100 a pack plus free Shipping!

Plus he messaged me after and said this:"These are the ones from the vault release.( above) They are 100 a pk. I also have sophies, pugsbreath, wounded warrior, cactus breath, afterglow, dead banana rotten banana thugsbreath

@Organix_mike has the second image

Hope this helps everyone and also check out the @revelationgenetics. Home boy is new and this is his first drop. LoOKs like some

Hope we can all share some of these amazing genetics w eachother some day! Feel free to dm me!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 14, 2017)

2 of each again


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 14, 2017)

5/6 from last week 1 of the meatb is hella slow jus showing its 1st set of true leaves hopefully it'll grow more in a few days


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 15, 2017)

watching that pbj sending cash for some soon


----------



## Izkeepsitreal (Mar 16, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I'll tell you this guys in 6 month 9 months however long it takes to find something special from these beans I have I'm totally willing to meet up and share I live in socal so keep up with my posts and don't be shy


Wish I was closer..


----------



## jwreck (Mar 17, 2017)

Archive and thug pug beef on ig, they trying to get banks to stop carrying thug pug and ihg gear from what it seems. Pretty lame on archives part


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 17, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Archive and thug pug beef on ig, they trying to get banks to stop carrying thug pug and ihg gear from what it seems. Pretty lame on archives part


I know everyone is beefing shits kinda sad but it's def comedy to read the posts


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 17, 2017)

And right now the pug is poppin shits flying off the shelves


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 17, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> And right now the pug is poppin shits flying off the shelves


That's what the beef is about. Instead of embracing each other they would rather beef. They don't understand that it's enough money in this shit for everybody man.. They can't stop gromer because dudes putting out fire for real.


----------



## jwreck (Mar 17, 2017)

The way i see is, if you are in the business of making seeds and you make money from each seed then why not make a ton of seeds and sell them at a reasonable price instead of making limited or "breeder stash" shit and selling it for 4x as much? 

Archive bitching about dosidos but been sitting on those genetics instead of making beans, shit makes me laugh.

Just waiting on some meat and sherb breath drops so i can buy some more thug pug gear. Anybody knows if he is gonna release any of those cherry s1's? Didnt see any in the most recent drop


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 17, 2017)

jwreck said:


> The way i see is, if you are in the business of making seeds and you make money from each seed then why not make a ton of seeds and sell them at a reasonable price instead of making limited or "breeder stash" shit and selling it for 4x as much?
> 
> Archive bitching about dosidos but been sitting on those genetics instead of making beans, shit makes me laugh.
> 
> Just waiting on some meat and sherb breath drops so i can buy some more thug pug gear. Anybody knows if he is gonna release any of those cherry s1's? Didnt see any in the most recent drop


Check organix420mike and Neptune seed bank on ig they got the goods for the right price no overcharging


----------



## jwreck (Mar 17, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Check organix420mike and Neptune seed bank on ig they got the goods for the right price no overcharging


I like neptune but he doesnt have pug and the strains i been waiting for arent in this latest drop either.
Think i heard more meatbreath dropping at end of spring


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 17, 2017)

jwreck said:


> I like neptune but he doesnt have pug and the strains i been waiting for arent in this latest drop either.
> Think i heard more meatbreath dropping at end of spring


I know someone on ig got mb but it might be one of those overcharging asses


----------



## jwreck (Mar 17, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I know someone on ig got mb but it might be one of those overcharging asses


Ill wait, saw some in auction but i have too many packs to pop to over pay for something, the addiction is real though, when i order im constantly tracking the package even though i have no plans on starting any when they arrive


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 17, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Ill wait, saw some in auction but i have too many packs to pop to over pay for something, the addiction is real though, when i order im constantly tracking the package even though i have no plans on starting any when they arrive


I'm the same exact way lol I just can't wait to put them in my box and fantasize which order I'm gonna pop them I occasionally pull out the stash just to look at it and think and the best part about that is I only got half at my spot my buddy got the rest straight fiend status


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Archive and thug pug beef on ig, they trying to get banks to stop carrying thug pug and ihg gear from what it seems. Pretty lame on archives part


Actually thug pug sells GGG as his own strains and IHG did the same thing with dosido to archive and now pretty much all their top selling gear is archives work, lol. I might be pissed too if I was archive, I mean, they could always just release more dosido for competitive pricing and people would probably buy archive over IHG lol. 

Also, gromer beefs with everyone, it's his thing it seems, he's a "thug". 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Actually thug pug sells GGG as his own strains and IHG did the same thing with dosido to archive and now pretty much all their top selling gear is archives work, lol. I might be pissed too if I was archive, I mean, they could always just release more dosido for competitive pricing and people would probably buy archive over IHG lol.
> 
> Also, gromer beefs with everyone, it's his thing it seems, he's a "thug".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I have ihg on IG and every post with dosidos makes mention of archive.
From what i recall archive was slinging packs of dosidos for $800 with the excuse that the pollen was somewhat sterile and it was hard to make seeds (genius).
I even read somewhere that they were not going to make more dosidos so if anything we should all be thankful for ihg and thugpug to actually find a pheno with viable pollen and make these seeds available to the community right?

Everyone is using genetics created by someone else, the problem is these old school breeders have gotten lazy and get mad when a new company makes them compete so they bad mouth them and try to use bully tactics. 
Just look at ihg or thugpug page on IG, those guys know how to promote their shit and are putting in work, not taking vacations and sitting on genetics. 
market price for beans is around $100 a pack, im pretty sure this beef wouldnt even exist if these guys prices where even near that ball park but they rather keep them high do less work and bitch about others.

Most of these breeders top sellers are cookie hybrids, i see no mention of berner or cookie fam in any of their descriptions nor have they gotten permission from cookie fam to sell seeds to the public but thats another issue


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

jwreck said:


> I have ihg on IG and every post with dosidos makes mention of archive.
> From what i recall archive was slinging packs of dosidos for $800 with the excuse that the pollen was somewhat sterile and it was hard to make seeds (genius).
> I even read somewhere that they were not going to make more dosidos so if anything we should all be thankful for ihg and thugpug to actually find a pheno with viable pollen and make these seeds available to the community right?
> 
> ...


They can do what they want I was just pointing out the one situation with both breeders. IHG started to tag archive after archive called him out for selling s1s and not, which is why I think they ended up freebies instead of for sale and he did all the crosses and started tagging archive. Thugpug I have a little less respect for, taking testers and starting a breeding company with that breeders strains and just renaming g them ie pugsbreath that glow one and I think meatbreath?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

jwreck said:


> I have ihg on IG and every post with dosidos makes mention of archive.
> From what i recall archive was slinging packs of dosidos for $800 with the excuse that the pollen was somewhat sterile and it was hard to make seeds (genius).
> I even read somewhere that they were not going to make more dosidos so if anything we should all be thankful for ihg and thugpug to actually find a pheno with viable pollen and make these seeds available to the community right?
> 
> ...


Berner and cookie fam stole cherry pie kush and called it cherry pie, and cookies is most likely bagseed they grew out and say they bred, why else wouldn't they be using that male on everything if it crosses so great? Haha

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> They can do what they want I was just pointing out the one situation with both breeders. IHG started to tag archive after archive called him out for selling s1s and not, which is why I think they ended up freebies instead of for sale and he did all the crosses and started tagging archive. Thugpug I have a little less respect for, taking testers and starting a breeding company with that breeders strains and just renaming g them ie pugsbreath that glow one and I think meatbreath?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I get it man but im glad guys like ihg and gromer are around, $800 for a pack of beans? That was straight greed and the fact they are still charging $200 for their new cookie crosses when i can get similar stuff for half the price is just pure stubborness and bad business, the reason why they are gonna keep loosing money to bodhi and other cheaper and better alternatives


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> They can do what they want I was just pointing out the one situation with both breeders. IHG started to tag archive after archive called him out for selling s1s and not, which is why I think they ended up freebies instead of for sale and he did all the crosses and started tagging archive. Thugpug I have a little less respect for, taking testers and starting a breeding company with that breeders strains and just renaming g them ie pugsbreath that glow one and I think meatbreath?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


K he didn't take testers fam that's a lie they put out to bad mouth dude. Gromer have a sick bean collection fam. Raspberry breath have burgundy in it that's a gage pack from 10 plus years ago. They salty he found phenos of their gear that they didn't find because of testing and started a company off it. That's why I tell my potnas you included but you doing it already to test your own work and find that special creation..


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 18, 2017)

Look at this what he's sending to shn greedy ass to sell..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3908269 Look at this what he's sending to shn greedy ass to sell..


Lol. I thought for sure his mendobreath were testers, that's the only one I've heard anything about. Dudes bean stash is deep, he still built a company off renaming GGG strains tho haha. But I agree gage costs too much. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Mar 20, 2017)

pugsbreath day 28


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 20, 2017)

I got a pack labeled banana s1. Is this banana og or is there a strain called just banana? Thanks


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I got a pack labeled banana s1. Is this banana og or is there a strain called just banana? Thanks


Banana og S1's same one orgnkid use


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you sir


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 20, 2017)

roots on my two pb breath are nuts


----------



## HydroChemBot (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey what do you guys think of the new male " Lurch"? I've got a few packs on the way and I'm interested to see what people think


----------



## indican3 (Mar 25, 2017)

^^^^^
PBJ
First ThugPug run, exciting!

Also it looks like gromer1's Instagram got removed today.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 25, 2017)

indican3 said:


> View attachment 3913006
> ^^^^^
> PBJ
> First ThugPug run, exciting!
> ...


Back up is @thugpug1.0


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 26, 2017)

Lookin good fellas


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 26, 2017)

Alright here's the tpg stable top left to right is meatbreath, Sophie's breath, 2 squatch then the bottom is 2 peanut butter breath, and pbj also got 2 cherry hills a tiny step behind the squatch and pbj


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 27, 2017)

peanut butter breath
w/ and w/o flash


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 27, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> peanut butter breath
> w/ and w/o flash
> View attachment 3914172 View attachment 3914171


Gdamn that shit looks delicious


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Ghostbreath
Purple Pug
Bananabreath
or Meatmadness?

I'm only going to grab one...maybe two. Can I get some recs? Pretty please?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ghostbreath
> Purple Pug
> Bananabreath
> or Meatmadness?
> ...


Depends on what you like brother if you're confused grab all of them. Probably get a better deal ya know..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Depends on what you like brother if you're confused grab all of them. Probably get a better deal ya know..


I'd like to find something that leans more towards the mendo. But the Banana OG sounds pretty frickin awesome too. I have a friend that processes "fresh frozen" and I think the terps in the Banana would be nice. And I know there's prob fire in the Ghost and MM.
I wish I could grab all four but I know I'd probably never get to them with everything I have going. Oh yeah, and my kid just ripped up the transmission and transfer case in my truck. That's gonna cut deep into my fun money. SMH

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd like to find something that leans more towards the mendo. But the Banana OG sounds pretty frickin awesome too. I have a friend that processes "fresh frozen" and I think the terps in the Banana would be nice. And I know there's prob fire in the Ghost and MM.
> I wish I could grab all four but I know I'd probably never get to them with everything I have going. Oh yeah, and my kid just ripped up the transmission and transfer case in my truck. That's gonna cut deep into my fun money. SMH
> 
> Decisions decisions...


Which bank you're using to get thugpug


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Greenline or G and L


----------



## Sebie43 (Mar 29, 2017)

Has anybody purchased from organixmike420 on IG? He seems very legit but was just curious of peoples experiences


----------



## 806KING (Mar 29, 2017)

Sebie43 said:


> Has anybody purchased from organixmike420 on IG? He seems very legit but was just curious of peoples experiences


Hell yeah he is legit as hell !! Great guy to do business with .


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 29, 2017)

Sebie43 said:


> Has anybody purchased from organixmike420 on IG? He seems very legit but was just curious of peoples experiences


Yeah, he had an actual website before and I scooped a SCS pack from him no worries. Easy payment, fast discreet shipping and reasonable price.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 29, 2017)

Couple shots of gorilla breath from my last run with her
  

She has been one of the best strains I've ever smoked, skull crushing potent. Tallest, lanky and worst producing plant in my room lol, but I love her. I can smoke her for weeks straight everyday and I don't get bored of her. The trim from her makes some incredible tasty bubble hash.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 29, 2017)

Sebie43 said:


> Has anybody purchased from organixmike420 on IG? He seems very legit but was just curious of peoples experiences


My number 1 goto and despite the thugpug archive beef I'll be copping some of those dosi x's next week from him


----------



## Trich_holmes (Mar 30, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> My number 1 goto and despite the thugpug archive beef I'll be copping some of those dosi x's next week from him


Agreed. Beef doesn't affect my vault. Everyone's welcome in the pool.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Mar 30, 2017)

Can't wait to get my hands on the Puta and Tang Breaths! Going straight in the dirt!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 30, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on the Puta and Tang Breaths! Going straight in the dirt!


I got to get another job so I can keep my vault on point


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 30, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I got to get another job so I can keep my vault on point


Truth


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 31, 2017)

Bananas and cherries (banana og x cherry puff)


Tried starting 3 seeds but I had some bad luck, there was a storm the day I planted them, lost power for 5 days and it got down to 38 degrees in my house for 4 days. Within 24 hours of power coming back, this one popped, I waited another week for the other two to come up, but they didn't. Oh well I still have the rest of the pack to play with, fingers crossed this one that made it turns out to be a nice female for me.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 1, 2017)

And the vault grows.......


----------



## KushyMcKush (Apr 2, 2017)

PB Breath just took 2 cuts of each last night. About 1.5-2 weeks to flip. 

#1
 
 
#4
  
#7 (super finicky)


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 2, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> PB Breath just took 2 cuts of each last night. About 1.5-2 weeks to flip.
> 
> #1
> View attachment 3917805
> ...


looking nice. 
i bet #4 and/or #7 have some savory terpenes at some point.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Apr 4, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> looking nice.
> i bet #4 and/or #7 have some savory terpenes at some point.


Thanks! My favorite so far is the #1 and 4. The taller ogkb pheno (#7) is a finicky little bitch. Hope she still puts out though. Ever since I topped she has hated me. Im never topping ogkb again... slow and they never grew back 100%. Only lst on those. Super tight node spacing on both though.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 4, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> Thanks! My favorite so far is the #1 and 4. The taller ogkb pheno (#7) is a finicky little bitch. Hope she still puts out though. Ever since I topped she has hated me. Im never topping ogkb again... slow and they never grew back 100%. Only lst on those. Super tight node spacing on both though.


yeah dude, same thing happened when i topped my super ogkb dom. pbb in the fall.
slow. as. fuck!!!
produced great flowers and terpenes tho. really nice ice wax as well. greasy.
keep posting then pics man!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 4, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> yeah dude, same thing happened when i topped my super ogkb dom. pbb in the fall.
> slow. as. fuck!!!
> produced great flowers and terpenes tho. really nice ice wax as well. greasy.
> keep posting then pics man!


Lol I just told someone that the other day! Ogkb hates topping lol I've done it a few times and her growth comes to a screeching halts for weeks. Never again


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Apr 13, 2017)

Hullo...where did everybody go? Anyone get in on the Puta Breath, Garlic Breath pre order?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 13, 2017)

Yup I got all of them and 2 puta


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Apr 13, 2017)

I kinda want to pick up an Archive Dosi cross to run it against Panutbutter Breath, and have a good old fashioned "Dank Off" a'la celebrity death match style. Thoughts?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 13, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> I kinda want to pick up an Archive Dosi cross to run it against Panutbutter Breath, and have a good old fashioned "Dank Off" a'la celebrity death match style. Thoughts?


I just popped 2 of the #23's last night and got a couple pbb's about to be cloned and sexed I might jus do that


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 13, 2017)

grabbed garlic and puta. 
stoked.


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Apr 13, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> grabbed garlic and puta.
> stoked.


same Christmas is coming early this year!


----------



## bigdiezel602 (Apr 17, 2017)

Just grabbed CherryPie Breath! Soon the hunt begins


----------



## bigdiezel602 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sebie43 said:


> Has anybody purchased from organixmike420 on IG? He seems very legit but was just curious of peoples experiences


I did... picked up a pack of CherryPie Breath a cpl weeks ago. Smooth transaction even recieved 16 seeds in my case.


----------



## THCbreeder (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm still sitting on peanutbutter breath .! Anyone ran those ?


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2017)

THCbreeder said:


> I'm still sitting on peanutbutter breath .! Anyone ran those ?


time to get off your back sideTHC B
you may be missing the boat, 
your only regret will be sitting haha.
i picked up 2 paks from the 1st drops late 2015 I think.
germ rates suked BIG TIME, and no way to get up with gromer 
it was a bad batch but I got 3 up from 2 paks
1M 2 FM and only one of those made it but it's a keeper for sure
I'll try-n-post pics later
but fo shure get those bean in the bath tub


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2017)

bigdiezel602 said:


> I did... picked up a pack of CherryPie Breath a cpl weeks ago. Smooth transaction even recieved 16 seeds in my case.


i have a pak of those myself, then i read it tosses nana's
anyone else running these see this?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 18, 2017)

THCbreeder said:


> I'm still sitting on peanutbutter breath .! Anyone ran those ?


i ran one pheno last run, not bad. more of a looker than a smoker imo.
after cured it wasn't too sticky.
these other 2 phenos i have running now seem a bit better.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2017)

if you have more seeds keep looking Ogeefarms
sounds like i may have jsut gotten lucky getting my keeper from 2 paks and 3 seeds
what I have is icky sticky, potent.
it has dark green waxy leaves leaning toward ogkb I'd say.
8 months after i bought the 2 dud paks I was in the right place-n-time and picked up a few more.
my keeper is doing so good i haven't found the need to pop anymore really.
I always like to F2 all my exceptional keepers, when i get the room/time I'll do more up and look for a nice male
and see what else shakes out on the ladies side


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 18, 2017)

the gnome said:


> if you have more seeds keep looking Ogeefarms
> sounds like i may have jsut gotten lucky getting my keeper from 2 paks and 3 seeds
> what I have is icky sticky, potent.
> it has dark green waxy leaves leaning toward ogkb I'd say.
> ...


the first phenoi grew was sticky as fuck growing/trimming
coated in trichs. just after the dry/cure it lost a of it's stickyness.


----------



## Rocurse (Apr 18, 2017)

Norcalknugs said:


> Haha my thoughts exactly. Then there are the people who hate for no other reason than the Gage deal. But fuck the weenies here's some meatbreath View attachment 3892055View attachment 3892056 View attachment 3892057View attachment 3892059 View attachment 3892061Shit is stupid fire. All found from my first pack. Have 4 phenos many would consider keepers, one of which is my favorite plant I have ever grown. Not a single nanner this round either, pretty fucking solid for a cookie cross.


What kinda germination do they like? H2o soak? Straight into living soil? Root Riots type o deal? Like to have as much 411 as possible on anything OGKBish


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 19, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Berner and cookie fam stole cherry pie kush and called it cherry pie, and cookies is most likely bagseed they grew out and say they bred, why else wouldn't they be using that male on everything if it crosses so great? Haha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Lol hé didn't stole anything hé was one of thé most active on gage old forum, an hé put them on blast by proving hé didn't stole anything but BUY their seed , hé was à testor à long time ago and most of his report are from seed hé bought...


----------



## THCbreeder (Apr 19, 2017)

the gnome said:


> time to get off your back sideTHC B
> you may be missing the boat,
> your only regret will be sitting haha.
> i picked up 2 paks from the 1st drops late 2015 I think.
> ...


I'm gonna hang onto these for a good while . I got some old gage green grape stomper og and mendo montage original breeder packs in hanging onto as well as well as jaws gear alien pebbles og , exotix "the sauce , sin city's Rose' , Bodhi gear , list goes on . Throwing it in the vault . !


----------



## the gnome (Apr 19, 2017)

nice goodies ya gots there ole bean hehe 
original mendo montage eh....
what I wouldn't give to get some of that.
I F2ooed some of the high end gage gear I ran in yrs past
grape stomper bx *the don*,
liea og,
candy drop
sunmaiden.
i also lucked up'd and was gifted a pak(gratis) of jojo rizzo's original gear from the early days when he was selling his strains
it was labeled as a mix, he use to offer an "elite mix" from what I was told.
i put 4 seeds in water and have 2 FMs and 1M.
i just up-potted the 2 ladies into they're pots used for bloom.
soon it's 12/12 for them!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Lol hé didn't stole anything hé was one of thé most active on gage old forum, an hé put them on blast by proving hé didn't stole anything but BUY their seed , hé was à testor à long time ago and most of his report are from seed hé bought...


You are talking about berner, in response to my comment right? Because if you're talking about groomber I just heard regarding mendobreath that those were testers beans he used for pugs, and studldy spewright is a tester from first rounds, but as I said I could be wrong on that one, buttplug is still a DB and does not treat most of his customers well/with respect.

But the post you replied to is most likely (like 99+%) what happened with cherry pie kush and gsc. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 19, 2017)

i popped 2 peanut butter breaths..flowered one and its was meh..smell was nice thats about it.(i thought i posted a pic..maybe i didnt)

now got the ogkb dom one in flower now ..i topped it and growth slowed to a crawl..let it recover and tossed it in after the other PBB was finished.

2/2 and both females//i cant complain about the germ rates so far. i simply soaked til they cracked in regular h20 and popped into jiffies.

Yeas about the cherry pie breath..those wont be remade because to many complaints on herms. (so ive heard/read)


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> You are talking about berner, in response to my comment right? Because if you're talking about groomber I just heard regarding mendobreath that those were testers beans he used for pugs, and studldy spewright is a tester from first rounds, but as I said I could be wrong on that one, buttplug is still a DB and does not treat most of his customers well/with respect.
> 
> But the post you replied to is most likely (like 99+%) what happened with cherry pie kush and gsc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nope i was talking about gromer and hé mâke gage shut their mouth about it , Last week gage was black mailing seedbank about thug pug , and after à couple talk with m"bitch"4k and the ôther asshole, gage can sit on a bag of dick, i have no pity for bitches like that ,and éven if hé was really fromage testor, i Still would promote gromer to mâke those génétic And keep fucking gage 2 Di bone


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 21, 2017)

the gromer packs are straight fire. 
really nice phenos in those packs. really makes it even extra fun to grow. haha. good shit. 

no gromer this run for me, but i can't wait to pop some for a end of fall harvest.


----------



## Seserth (Apr 21, 2017)

I got some peanut butter breath growing right now. Its 11 days old hitting it with 18/6 right now until i sex them. Looking forward to trying out this strain  but Im really looking forward to his new crosses though.


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 21, 2017)

Peanut butter breath around week 7, can't wait to give her a taste!


----------



## Seserth (Apr 21, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Peanut butter breath around week 7, can't wait to give her a taste!View attachment 3928877


Damn man that looks good. Hows the yield on this strain ?


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 21, 2017)

My first run with her so I haven't tested her potential but I'd say she's below average but I don't mind as I'm all about quality


----------



## Seserth (Apr 21, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> My first run with her so I haven't tested her potential but I'd say she's below average but I don't mind as I'm all about quality


Yup quality over quantity  cheers man.


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 21, 2017)

Amen, cheers bro!!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 22, 2017)

Seserth said:


> Yup quality over quantity  cheers man.


my PBB does both with ease
like walking and chewing gum at the same time


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 24, 2017)

the gnome said:


> my PBB does both with ease
> like walking and chewing gum at the same time


Gonna pop mine tonight , does she like to be topped or trained?? And is she slow in veg like most of ogkb cross?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Gonna pop mine tonight , does she like to be topped or trained?? And is she slow in veg like most of ogkb cross?


If its ogkb dom dont top..the growth slowed down alot on mine..the other pheno I topped and she branched fairly nicely.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 24, 2017)

finally sent payment for 3 Black cherry breath, 2 wounded warrior, firebreath, ghostbreath & purple pug

Buy 3 get 1 free at elite613..cant argue whatsoever..gonna dig deep on those black cherry breaths


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 24, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> finally sent payment for 3 Black cherry breath, 2 wounded warrior, firebreath, ghostbreath & purple pug
> 
> Buy 3 get 1 free at elite613..cant argue whatsoever..gonna dig deep on those black cherry breaths


Ok, cool. May I ask through whom did you order? Greenpoint?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 24, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Ok, cool. May I ask through whom did you order? Greenpoint?


http://elite613geneticsseedbank.mysimplestore.com/

edit: if you have IG dm him for the most current stock list and how to pay.

elite613genetics is his IG (if i recall correct)


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 24, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> http://elite613geneticsseedbank.mysimplestore.com/
> 
> edit: if you have IG dm him for the most current stock list and how to pay.
> 
> elite613genetics is his IG (if i recall correct)


Ok hell yeah thnx bro.. na, not on IG. However I will check out the bank.


----------



## Seserth (Apr 24, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> http://elite613geneticsseedbank.mysimplestore.com/
> 
> edit: if you have IG dm him for the most current stock list and how to pay.
> 
> elite613genetics is his IG (if i recall correct)


Thats the guy i get my beans from. Hes a pretty chill dude.


----------



## Seserth (Apr 25, 2017)

the gnome said:


> my PBB does both with ease
> like walking and chewing gum at the same time


Forgot to ask man how long is the flowering period for this strain ?


----------



## the gnome (Apr 26, 2017)

Seserth said:


> Forgot to ask man how long is the flowering period for this strain ?


tbh, Ive had it for over a year and i don't kno.
Ive been doing multi strain grows and I scope the resin heads out till they look the way i like, 
but it's in the 60--70days neighborhood if i had to put money on it


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 26, 2017)

Seserth said:


> Forgot to ask man how long is the flowering period for this strain ?


i usually go 10 weeks with everything but this started the fade around 6weeks i think itll finish in 9.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Apr 29, 2017)

Just ordered some garlic breath from heavily connected seeds. Very smooth transaction. Guy answered dm quick about inventory. Very down to earth person. That's hard to find these days in this business. Can't wait.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 1, 2017)

Got my parcel from Elite613 in 2 days total. Love the shipping times..already soaked a pack of Black Cherry Breath and so far 9/10 popped..looking forward to these

@Seserth I took my PBB to 10 wks..got a pbb ogkb dom flowering now that hit week 6 afew days ago..its much icier then the other pbb pheno i flowered.


----------



## madininagyal (May 1, 2017)

Does somebody know if banana s1 is fem seed?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 1, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Does somebody know if banana s1 is fem seed?


Yea it is


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 1, 2017)

How is that banana s1? Was thinking about grabbing a pack from elite.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 1, 2017)

Banana kush is strong as f smoke. And the packs got like 10 seeds in them I think. Not bad deal for fems. I got four small banana s1 in flower. two have no smell or crystals the other two are sweet/rotten banana frost monsters


----------



## Seserth (May 2, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Got my parcel from Elite613 in 2 days total. Love the shipping times..already soaked a pack of Black Cherry Breath and so far 9/10 popped..looking forward to these
> 
> @Seserth I took my PBB to 10 wks..got a pbb ogkb dom flowering now that hit week 6 afew days ago..its much icier then the other pbb pheno i flowered.


bros exotic mike on ig has better prices for thug pug genes compared to elite. lol just in case you all didnt know save u a few bucks.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2017)

Seserth said:


> bros exotic mike on ig has better prices for thug pug genes compared to elite. lol just in case you all didnt know save u a few bucks.


And thinktank have better prices then them both. So spread your wings!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 2, 2017)

Seserth said:


> bros exotic mike on ig has better prices for thug pug genes compared to elite. lol just in case you all didnt know save u a few bucks.


Oh i know..but I was mostly looking to get Black Cherry Breath..nobody else had it and tbh would pay the little extra to avoid customs and 2 week wait for beans. Ordered and at my door in 2 days..cant beat that..well If i wanted I could have drove 3 hrs and met elite613 in person to save even more time but whatever. Im happy regardless.


----------



## Seserth (May 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> And thinktank have better prices then them both. So spread your wings!!


good to know thanks ! *spreads wings*


----------



## SensiPuff (May 3, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 3, 2017)

OGKB dom Peanut Butter Breath frosting up


----------



## Seserth (May 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> And thinktank have better prices then them both. So spread your wings!!


Just messaged the guy and both his and Exoticmike have better prices than elite not to bash elite what so ever hes a great guy and has awesome customer service and replies quick.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 4, 2017)

Seserth said:


> Just messaged the guy and both his and Exoticmike have better prices than elite not to bash elite what so ever hes a great guy and has awesome customer service and replies quick.


I haven't ordered from any but in talks with elite... seems like a nice dude. Will report back after my transaction tomorrow. Anybody know anything on the Tropicana x mendobreath?


----------



## Seserth (May 4, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I haven't ordered from any but in talks with elite... seems like a nice dude. Will report back after my transaction tomorrow. Anybody know anything on the Tropicana x mendobreath?


hes a good guy and legit. hes in canada only thing is he doesnt accept paypal anymore someone ratted him out on ig . Anyways good guy overall. Also i dont know much about tropicana x mendobreath im sure other in here do though .


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 4, 2017)

Yeah I'm trying to choose between that and garlic breath


----------



## Seserth (May 4, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Yeah I'm trying to choose between that and garlic breath


Garlic breath looks really good.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 4, 2017)

Honestly all this talk about elite613 being more expensive is dumb af. If your american obviously its gonna cost more then getting some Thug gear in the states. If your american use Heavily Connected or thinktank..if your canadian use elite613. Does anybody think of exchange rates or customs? Again I only ordered from him for Black Cherry Breath since it was instock and wasnt anywhere else. The price argument is so invalid in the end after thinking about all those variables. Also I paid with PP. he told me his PP was shutdown due to morons posting in the comment section about seeds and what packs they want (can't teach stupid)

Edit: Im not affiliated with Elite613 anyway whatsover..however I do rest easy knowing Im gonna get my parcel in a timely manor without customs potentially nabbing my parcel. Worth every penny 'extra' spent


----------



## indican3 (May 4, 2017)

^Word, he's the best option for Canadians afaik, hooked me up with the PBJ. Exchange rates and shipping fees kill us Canadians. 90$ seeds + 30$ international shipping = 165$ CAD. And then there's the wait time, customs and everything. Nice guy to do business with gauging from my last purchase too.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 5, 2017)

Ordered 1 pack of garlic breath chem d x girl scout cookies x mendobreath from elite.


----------



## Seserth (May 5, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Ordered 1 pack of garlic breath chem d x girl scout cookies x mendobreath from elite.


nice man !


----------



## greencropper (May 6, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Honestly all this talk about elite613 being more expensive is dumb af. If your american obviously its gonna cost more then getting some Thug gear in the states. If your american use Heavily Connected or thinktank..if your canadian use elite613. Does anybody think of exchange rates or customs? Again I only ordered from him for Black Cherry Breath since it was instock and wasnt anywhere else. The price argument is so invalid in the end after thinking about all those variables. Also I paid with PP. he told me his PP was shutdown due to morons posting in the comment section about seeds and what packs they want (can't teach stupid)
> 
> Edit: Im not affiliated with Elite613 anyway whatsover..however I do rest easy knowing Im gonna get my parcel in a timely manor without customs potentially nabbing my parcel. Worth every penny 'extra' spent


elite is one of the few online banks who will send OS & accept CC...wish they would get some more variety of banks though


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> elite is one of the few online banks who will send OS & accept CC...wish they would get some more variety of banks though


I paid Friday this morning and he had it shipped Friday afternoon.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 10, 2017)

What bank has Thugs newest gear ? Anyone


----------



## Jacob Flowers (May 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What bank has Thugs newest gear ? Anyone


I know there is still a few packs on green Line organics.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 10, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> I know there is still a few packs on green Line organics.


There's a lotta drama with that dude on not filling orders and what not. 

anyothers?


----------



## Jacob Flowers (May 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> There's a lotta drama with that dude on not filling orders and what not.
> 
> anyothers?


Thinktank on IG is a solid dude. Not sure what selection is left of the newest drop, but he is also giving out thug pug mystery freebies.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> There's a lotta drama with that dude on not filling orders and what not.
> 
> anyothers?


I just ordered last Friday and received my order yesterday


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

Also check out organix_420mike on ig he's on a camping trip right now but is my main source for thugpug also incanlama is a good source


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Also check out organix_420mike on ig he's on a camping trip right now but is my main source for thugpug also incanlama is a good source


Incan lama is legit on IG. Organix_420mike isn't the best at responding in myopinion.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Incan lama is legit on IG. Organix_420mike isn't the best at responding in myopinion.


I've jus built a good relationship wit him I guess he's always been on point wit me


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2017)

what is greenlines web addy?
i haven't been there in a while
the link isn't going there anymo?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 11, 2017)

the gnome said:


> what is greenlines web addy?
> i haven't been there in a while
> the link isn't going there anymo?


Gloseedbank.com


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

Organix_420mike came thru wit that HEAT!! I ordered the glukie along with the rest of the new drop and his order was screwed up somehow so I didn't get it when the others came in a week or so ago but because of the screw up look what gromer gave him to give us that get the glukie on time Bird from the corner for the win!!!! Gelato


----------



## smink13 (May 12, 2017)

Anyone by chance get the thug pug freebie pugs breath x forum from inhouse genetics? I'm interested in making a trade for them if you did. Mine didn't germ


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 12, 2017)

Grabbed Hallitosis and Glukie


----------



## the gnome (May 14, 2017)

thanx for the GL addy trich-holmes.
kinda barren in there as far as stock goes


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 14, 2017)

Anyone grow out garlic breath or too new of a release?


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 14, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Anyone grow out garlic breath or too new of a release?


Too new jus came out few weeks ago


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 14, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Too new jus came out few weeks ago


I picked up a pack from 613 didn't know how new it was. Anyone know anything about the bubblegum?


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 14, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I picked up a pack from 613 didn't know how new it was. Anyone know anything about the bubblegum?


Just got a pack not sure yet


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 17, 2017)

Fire in the hold on these garlic breath. Anybody know anything about gmo or mendobreath? Is thug pug gear really all fire?


----------



## the gnome (May 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Fire in the hold on these garlic breath. Anybody know anything about gmo or mendobreath? Is thug pug gear really all fire?


dunno about it being ALL fire
BUTT
Ive had a PBB that pretty impressive imho,
It's firing on all cylinders----> taste, smell, buzzzzz, hi calyx:leaf ratio so it's a very easy trim, bag appeal and yield.
did i miss anything?
my circle I supply gets it to slingers that get for their own personal stash.
just chopped 4 meatB, not up on PNBs level but there's a whole lot beneath it than above it lol.
the excellent taste-n-buzzzz is it's main strengths


----------



## eastcoastled (May 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Fire in the hold on these garlic breath. Anybody know anything about gmo or mendobreath? Is thug pug gear really all fire?


Seems GMO was created by skunkmaster flex? There is another thread about his genetics, but does't seem like too many people are growing them.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 20, 2017)

I think it's a chemdog cookie cross? First time trying American genetics hope I see fire.


----------



## the gnome (May 23, 2017)

finally gots me a cam 
it's around 17yrs old lol,
but looks like it'll do for a while
here's my PBB keeper,
unfortunately due to a timer fugup this batch went into bloom for a few weeks then
back to veg and back into 12/12 so there was lots of fox tailing
everything's been chopped and bottoms were left for extractions


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 23, 2017)

kkeyser said:


> What info do you want? Go to gromer1 on instagram, that's the guy. You'll see everything there and get all the info straight from the guy and you will see others asking questions and those questions being answered. He's been a tester for gage green for years and has crazy good genetics.
> 
> I can't imagine grabbing a pack of thugpug just to collect. Why would anybody get some of the best genetics they will ever have a chance to run and not run them? He's been making seeds for awhile and just now started offering them to the public. Previously, he had to choose you, otherwise you were just one of many begging to run his gear. I have yet to see anybody who has run his gear not be overjoyed at the results.


This might be a dumb question since its an old post but is there any other way of contacting gromer1 and getting some of these strains besides Instagram?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 23, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> This might be a dumb question since its an old post but is there any other way of contacting gromer1 and getting some of these strains besides Instagram?


greenline organics seedbank might have some..elite613genetics on instagram has a website where you can also purchase thug pug online. If thats what your referring to


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 24, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> greenline organics seedbank might have some..elite613genetics on instagram has a website where you can also purchase thug pug online. If thats what your referring to


Thanks man! You don't know if they deliver in the US by any chance do you?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> Thanks man! You don't know if they deliver in the US by any chance do you?


Thinktank 
Inclama 
Greenline are in the US and they deliver.


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Thinktank
> Inclama
> Greenline are in the US and they deliver.


 Awesome thanks brotha!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Thinktank
> Inclama
> Greenline are in the US and they deliver.


Is inclama through IG only ?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Is inclama through IG only ?


Yea thinktank is too. I think I have lama email address. Gotta dig it up. But imo tank is the best because you pay today you're be growing before the week is out.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 27, 2017)

Triple cotleydon garlic breath seedling


----------



## the gnome (May 29, 2017)

I grew a few meatBs in the last round, everyone was a solid AAA+ keeper,
close to grail status, what's in the lineage of MB?
seeds banks use to include it in the description on pug gear.
PBB, MB and GGG hi school sweetheart= Cherry Pie Kush x Grateful Breath
slammed it last grow.
I still have meatbreath stump flowers that are in re-veg now,
and they look lethal 
pics soon!


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 29, 2017)

I think gromer1 is releasing more meatbreath crosses soon..


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 29, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I think gromer1 is releasing more meatbreath crosses soon..


Didn't he like a monthish ago?


----------



## the gnome (May 29, 2017)

the gnome said:


> close to grail status, what's in the lineage of MB?


anyone?

btw
I just looked at gromers instagram and read meat was to be released with PBB this summer.
maybe early july??
I didn't check the dates on the posts


----------



## indican3 (May 29, 2017)

the gnome said:


> anyone?
> 
> btw
> I just looked at gromers instagram and read meat was to be released with PBB this summer.
> ...


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/MeatBreath/ThugPug_Genetics/
Meatloaf x MendoBreath F2


----------



## Prophetiko (May 29, 2017)

Meat Madness, Purple Pug or Fire Breath? I'm about to buy my first ThugPug pack.. Which would you choose out of those 3?


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 29, 2017)

Meatmadness. I would've got a pack put elite623 don't have any meats


----------



## Prophetiko (May 29, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Meatmadness. I would've got a pack put elite623 don't have any meats


Yooo.. SeedsHereNow has packs for $75 plus 30% off for memorial day.. I'll take your advice and get MM


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 29, 2017)

Prophetiko said:


> Yooo.. SeedsHereNow has packs for $75 plus 30% off for memorial day.. I'll take your advice and get MM


I would but they don't ship to Canada...... eh


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 29, 2017)

I terminated some garlic breath though stoked on that...


----------



## Prophetiko (May 29, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I terminated some garlic breath though stoked on that...


Awesome! And I lied.. I went with Squatch. Couldnt believe it was still in stock! I cant resist a good GG cross!


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 29, 2017)

Prophetiko said:


> Awesome! And I lied.. I went with Squatch. Couldnt believe it was still in stock! I cant resist a good GG cross!


What's squatxh and GG cross? Gorilla glue?


----------



## Prophetiko (May 29, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What's squatxh and GG cross? Gorilla glue?


Its GG#4 x Appalachia. It was sent out as a tester late last year with PBJ and Cherry Hills. They are all already hard to find.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 30, 2017)

Sweet pick. Can't wait to see some pics of some pug gear.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

Meats come out around the 4th ladies and gentlemen good luck


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

Anyone in socal doing breeding projects I'm not and got a nice pbj male I'd rather not cull don't want anything and might have other males maybe a peanut butter breath and something else hit me I'm in the i.e. And like I said I don't want anything jus link wit some peeps down here doin they thing I don't really know to many cats in the south holla !!!


----------



## Prophetiko (May 30, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Anyone in socal doing breeding projects I'm not and got a nice pbj male I'd rather not cull don't want anything and might have other males maybe a peanut butter breath and something else hit me I'm in the i.e. And like I said I don't want anything jus link wit some peeps down here doin they thing I don't really know to many cats in the south holla !!!


Maann.. Im not in the south but you can send me some of that pollen before you give him away!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

Prophetiko said:


> Maann.. Im not in the south but you can send me some of that pollen before you give him away!!


 I took a couple cuts and flower them but the big guys are jus vegging so no pollen sorry my guy


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 30, 2017)

This thread needs more pics.


----------



## indican3 (May 30, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Anyone in socal doing breeding projects I'm not and got a nice pbj male I'd rather not cull don't want anything and might have other males maybe a peanut butter breath and something else hit me I'm in the i.e. And like I said I don't want anything jus link wit some peeps down here doin they thing I don't really know to many cats in the south holla !!!


Just offed 2 PBJ males yesterday coincidentally. 3/4 of the seeds I popped were dudes.



Thai_Lights said:


> This thread needs more pics.


Agreed, I seem to take forever to grow out strains but in a short 4 months time I should have some pics of a PBJ.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 30, 2017)

Talked to gromer1 yesterday he said the gmo in the garlic breath cross is the terpiest strain on earth


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

indican3 said:


> Just offed 2 PBJ males yesterday coincidentally. 3/4 of the seeds I popped were dudes.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, I seem to take forever to grow out strains but in a short 4 months time I should have some pics of a PBJ.


I only popped 2 one died other is a dude so no pbj for me but I do have a Sophie a meat 2 squatch and at least 1 pbb so I'm sure I'll find something nice in the bunch


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Talked to gromer1 yesterday he said the gmo in the garlic breath cross is the terpiest strain on earth


Bout to reararange my on deck list


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

And I'll post pics once they are worthy 4 more weeks and should get some nice shots


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 30, 2017)

Let me rephrase that. "Strongest terpiest strain on earth" " chem d x forum reversed"


----------



## the gnome (May 30, 2017)

thanx for that info indican


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 30, 2017)

Few of my garlic breath have a hard time getting their helmet off. One has 3 cotleydon lol...


----------



## GreenPrime (May 31, 2017)

Hey all, I got Firebreath, Ghostbreath and Garlicbreath recently.
I noticed the Garlicbreath and Ghostbreath bags were heat-sealed, but the Firebreath came from different source and was not sealed. Do you think I got scammed?
I read somewhere in this thread way back that other people also didn't get theirs sealed, and Gromer1 only started doing the heat-sealing around late last year, can anyone confirm this so that I can rest easy, not worrying that my purchase is gonna be a bunch of bagseed?


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 31, 2017)

GreenPrime said:


> Hey all, I got Firebreath, Ghostbreath and Garlicbreath recently.
> I noticed the Garlicbreath and Ghostbreath bags were heat-sealed, but the Firebreath came from different source and was not sealed. Do you think I got scammed?
> I read somewhere in this thread way back that other people also didn't get theirs sealed, and Gromer1 only started doing the heat-sealing around late last year, can anyone confirm this so that I can rest easy, not worrying that my purchase is gonna be a bunch of bagseed?


Mine just came in a purple case and a Ziploc. Sleep easy sweet Prince hahaha


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 31, 2017)

no gromer packs this run, which feels odd tbh. haha. 
i plan on popping some garlic and puta in a month tho. 
anyone gonna grab some of the gromer/lokey farms packs? 
i'm looking to grab a couple larry bird breaths.


----------



## GreenPrime (May 31, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Mine just came in a purple case and a Ziploc. Sleep easy sweet Prince hahaha


Thanks, brother.
I'm just psyched to try these puppies out, and I'd hate to have the opportunity ruined for me before I even start.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 31, 2017)

Alright alright alright got some pics coming up in a few weeks got 2 peanut butter breath 1 meat breath 1 Sophie's breath 1 squatch can't wait to see these about to clone a cherry hills and a child's breath so hopefully those are females to I'll let u know


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 1, 2017)

Going to grab another pack from elite tomorrow. Help me decide out of these: white montage, banana s1, bad breath, cactus breath, purple pug, fire breath and banana loaf.


----------



## smink13 (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyone have lemonbreath running or may have any beans laying around? I can t rade. If not wondering if anyone has grown her and how they like her. Thanks!


----------



## Hemphill420 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Going to grab another pack from elite tomorrow. Help me decide out of these: white montage, banana s1, bad breath, cactus breath, purple pug, fire breath and banana loaf.


Banana s1 or cactus breath


----------



## Prophetiko (Jun 3, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Going to grab another pack from elite tomorrow. Help me decide out of these: white montage, banana s1, bad breath, cactus breath, purple pug, fire breath and banana loaf.


I don't like to mess witb S1's to much so I'd go with Fire Breath or Banana Loaf!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 3, 2017)

5/10 garlic breath are mutated in one way or another. Other 5 looking good... could it be the chem in the cross higher percentage of mutations? I have a 3 cotleydon plants and a the rest the seed didn't pop off until late forming a mutation


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jun 4, 2017)

Any one run the Grape Breath (Grape Stomper bx2 x Studly )? I got a pack but haven't heard it mentioned much


----------



## Prophetiko (Jun 4, 2017)

@Terrapin2 The LoKey/ThugPug collab crosses drop tomorrow.. $125 a pack shipped. All crosses expect Guerrilla


GreenPrime said:


> Hey all, I got Firebreath, Ghostbreath and Garlicbreath recently.
> I noticed the Garlicbreath and Ghostbreath bags were heat-sealed, but the Firebreath came from different source and was not sealed. Do you think I got scammed?
> I read somewhere in this thread way back that other people also didn't get theirs sealed, and Gromer1 only started doing the heat-sealing around late last year, can anyone confirm this so that I can rest easy, not worrying that my purchase is gonna be a bunch of bagseed?


Garlic and Fire were heat sealed because he said that even the seeds had a stink to them.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 4, 2017)

Prophetiko said:


> @Terrapin2 The LoKey/ThugPug collab crosses drop tomorrow.. $125 a pack shipped. All crosses expect Guerrilla
> 
> 
> Garlic and Fire were heat sealed because he said that even the seeds had a stink to them.


Where is the drop


----------



## Prophetiko (Jun 4, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Where is the drop


@dosia559 is dropping the po box addy tomorrow.. IG is the only way I know of to get the info. He says a site will be up soon but im not waiting for that. Lol


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 4, 2017)

Incanlama on ig has a drop right now


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 5, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Bananas and cherries (banana og x cherry puff)
> View attachment 3916665
> 
> Tried starting 3 seeds but I had some bad luck, there was a storm the day I planted them, lost power for 5 days and it got down to 38 degrees in my house for 4 days. Within 24 hours of power coming back, this one popped, I waited another week for the other two to come up, but they didn't. Oh well I still have the rest of the pack to play with, fingers crossed this one that made it turns out to be a nice female for me.


Well this lone survivor is a lady, I feel pretty lucky for that. Spitting hairs in veg. I have a couple clones going into flower this week.

These clones got pretty tall in veg (28 days), lots of space between nodes and big fat wide blade leaves


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 5, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Incanlama on ig has a drop right now


I think that's just a re stock the lokey crosses are just through him thx prophet for the info


----------



## the gnome (Jun 5, 2017)

is Incanlama an instagram vendor only?
if not where's his site?
btw is meat breathstill available? or was it renamed meatmadness?
2wks ago my 4 MBs came down and were keeper status big thumbs up.
very Very big in the taste/buzz dept.
yield was average/ok but the were untopped.
after reveg I'll be aggressively LST'g and see where we are.
BTW PBB is also a real star and a keeper in my stable


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)

the gnome said:


> is Incanlama an instagram vendor only?
> if not where's his site?


 IG only, no website....


----------



## GreenPrime (Jun 9, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Going to grab another pack from elite tomorrow. Help me decide out of these: white montage, banana s1, bad breath, cactus breath, purple pug, fire breath and banana loaf.


Whatever you go with let us know if the bag is sealed or not. Thanks


----------



## Prophetiko (Jun 9, 2017)

GreenPrime said:


> Whatever you go with let us know if the bag is sealed or not. Thanks


Only two strains were heat sealed.. Garlic Breath and Fire Breath.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 9, 2017)

Prophetiko said:


> Only two strains were heat sealed.. Garlic Breath and Fire Breath.


My garlic breath wasn't hear sealed it just came in a purple pack with a pug picture in a small Ziploc. Greenprime I ended up getting a pack of oni seed co instead. Chemtrails x Tropicana cookies.


----------



## linky (Jun 9, 2017)

Peanut Butter Breath, super dense and frosty


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 9, 2017)

Which to pop glukie breath or halitosis breath?


----------



## GreenPrime (Jun 10, 2017)

Prophetiko said:


> Only two strains were heat sealed.. Garlic Breath and Fire Breath.


I have a pack of Ghostbreath that were also sealed.
Edit: I believe Gromer now seals every pack to avoid tampering, which is why I was wondering initially, because I got a pack of Firebreath that wasn't heat sealed.


----------



## MonsterOG (Jun 10, 2017)

Did anyone else's banana OG s1 look hella ogkb dominate? I got a half a pack of seeds from somebody I know and I'm skeptical they are the Banana OG s1. Gonna post some pics ASAP


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 10, 2017)

MonsterOG said:


> Did anyone else's banana OG s1 look hella ogkb dominate? I got a half a pack of seeds from somebody I know and I'm skeptical they are the Banana OG s1. Gonna post some pics ASAP


Can't wait to see.


----------



## MonsterOG (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's some pics. Out of the 5 seedlings these 2 are in remarkably looking like OGKB


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 10, 2017)

MonsterOG said:


> Here's some pics. Out of the 5 seedlings these 2 are in remarkably looking like OGKB


Few of my garlic breath look similar.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 11, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Few of my garlic breath look similar.



well that would make sense if he does indeed have OGKB's


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 16, 2017)

Damn this thread is quiet. Garlic breath seedlings... they look like the OgKB pics I've seen do you guys concur? All ten seedlings like very similar leaf shape.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Any one run the Grape Breath (Grape Stomper bx2 x Studly )? I got a pack but haven't heard it mentioned much


Out of stock everywhere dude if you make some f2 , send me a pm i was looking a lot for this one!!! Supposed to be real fire!!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2017)

MonsterOG said:


> Here's some pics. Out of the 5 seedlings these 2 are in remarkably looking like OGKB


They look like my pugsbreath lol


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 16, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> They look like my pugsbreath lol


How did your pugs breath turn out


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jun 16, 2017)

about to pop some larry bird breath and cherry breath. fresh packs!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 16, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> about to pop some larry bird breath and cherry breath. fresh packs!


niceeee! where did you score those LBB?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jun 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> niceeee! where did you score those LBB?


it's the new thugpug/lowkey farms collaboration.
here is growLoKey's instagram page:
http://instagram.com/growlokey

and his partner's, who handles the seed orders:
http://instagram.com/dosia559


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 16, 2017)

Soaked 2 SherbetBreath and 1 Cherrypie Breath today!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 16, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> it's the new thugpug/lowkey farms collaboration.
> here is growLoKey's instagram page:
> http://instagram.com/growlokey
> 
> ...


thanks man...good to know!


----------



## Prophetiko (Jun 16, 2017)

I put a couple Squatch seeds in soil. Pics once we have life above ground.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> How did your pugs breath turn out


Pure fire , very good taste and smell , potency was high but i got stronger strain , but she so slow and not a good yielder , im planning to pop some more after peanutbutter breath, to find a better pheno


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 20, 2017)

Out of 10 garlic breath there is only 3 phenotypes I like. 2 are very similar in size... both big stem and tight interview spacing. Hopefully they are ladies and show sex soon. Was thinking of killing a few of the others off. Only the strong survive...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Out of 10 garlic breath there is only 3 phenotypes I like. 2 are very similar in size... both big stem and tight interview spacing. Hopefully they are ladies and show sex soon. Was thinking of killing a few of the others off. Only the strong survive...


With ogkb cross ive learned you don't kill them until you saw what they gave you in flower , it would be wide to wait before killing


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 20, 2017)

Just for you I will wait. How long did yours take to show sex?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone know what the GMO is in the garlic breath? Apparently super vigorous and heavy yielding plant. Along with a strong strong smell which may or may not smell good.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 21, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Just for you I will wait. How long did yours take to show sex?


FOREVER!!! lol , didn't keep track but at least 8wk, the slowest strain have grown are all ogkb cross

You will be tempted to get rid of it but the quality of the smoke totally worth it and will make you able to wait for it lol


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 23, 2017)

Got 2 pbb phenos 1 squatch 1 meatbreath and 1 Sophie's almost week 5 I'll post some pics soon the Sophie's is so strong right now Lordy can't wait but all in all everything is at least frosty af and and growing pretty steady


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2017)

Got 6 Black Cherry Breaths gals in flower now will post updates once they get interesting..only a week and a half in so far.. very vigorous I must say compared to the Peanut Butter Breaths I grew out..hope the quality of BCB is as good as PBB tho.

Also popped 3 wounded warrior and another peanut butter breath for next round. Look forward to your pics @killAgreenguy


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jun 23, 2017)

well i ended up with 3 females out of my pack. none really keepers or that great.
one had real nice bag appeal, not the best smoke.
one hermed a little week 9 with very small yields
one very frosty, decent nugs but not a lot of nose.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 23, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> well i ended up with 3 females out of my pack. none really keepers or that great.
> one had real nice bag appeal, not the best smoke.
> one hermed a little week 9 with very small yields
> one very frosty, decent nugs but not a lot of nose.


What strain?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jun 23, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What strain?


pbbreath


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah I've heard the yield is pretty small... but luck of the draw I guess right? Gromer1 says garlic breath has huge yields but he didn't make it sound like the terps are very desirable just strong smelling...


----------



## the gnome (Jun 23, 2017)

i have a pbb keeper that yields descent imo, the nugs being nice--dense helps.
its a great buzz... taste, everyone loves it.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Alright ladies and gentlemen here plz give it up for the thugpug babies  1st on the left is squatch pheno b she doesn't look like a producer but she's got some sweet smells coming from her  next is pheno b of peanut butter breath followed by pheno a  and now we have the meats!!! My 1 meatbreath pheno and last but definitely not least is my Sophie's breath pheno gdamn she stinks!!!! I'm not sure if I like her but I feel like she's a love or hate because of how strong she is but she's a sexy bitch like the rest cmon guys and girls let's get this thread poppin again give me some feed back end of week 4 btw also for some background I vegged these for 2 weeks if that and I do a transition week which I don't count in bloom but it's 12-12 and I use veg nutes


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow those are tiny plants. Good job though Let us know know they taste...


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Like I said 2 week or less veg


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 28, 2017)

This is garlic breath pheno number 1. Compact internodal spacing with mega thick main stem and leaf stem. Still unsure sex or this particular plant.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 28, 2017)

This is phenotype number 4 throwing mutant leaves. Not as thick of a stem and longer interview spacing. I believe the leaves to look like OGKB please correct me if I'm wrong. Still unsure of sex of this particular plant as well....


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 28, 2017)

Garlic breath number 5 throwing a mutant leaf also... a little bit wider leaves then number 4.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 28, 2017)

I have 4 garlic breath that are very tall and long as fuck internodal spacing. These will probably be males and get the chop soon.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 30, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I have 4 garlic breath that are very tall and long as fuck internodal spacing. These will probably be males and get the chop soon.


I have a gorilla breath mother that's lanky too, maybe it comes from studly? I can take 6 inch clone and put it in flower and it will end up 5-6 feet tall by the time it's finished around 60 days.

I know some folks say seedfinder isn't very accurate, but if you look at all of thugpugs "breath" crosses on seedfinder, the description is medium-tall.

I'd keep an eye on those tall ones before you cull them, they might be nice females.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm talking very very long internodal space yeah I'm keeping them to make sure but....garlic breath number 1 looking very female and very nice structure. My favorite thus far...


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey guys was talking to gromer1 earlier showed him my pheno of garlic breath and he says it looks nothing like GMO here it is. All my other pheno look like OGKB


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 2, 2017)

Sorry as per our convo he says it looks like a mix of the GMO x mendobreath. Enjoy.


----------



## ganglyguy420 (Jul 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> And thinktank have better prices then them both. So spread your wings!!


Is this guy done now? I can't find an ig account.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm leaning towards a girl what you fellas think


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 4, 2017)

This pic is a bit more clear


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 4, 2017)

ganglyguy420 said:


> Is this guy done now? I can't find an ig account.


Dunno but just do IncanLama and call it a day. Used him 4 times now and he hooks up the freebies and is quick.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 4, 2017)

ganglyguy420 said:


> Is this guy done now? I can't find an ig account.


 He accepts pp and your order will be there the same week you pay.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 4, 2017)

These Black Cherry Breaths are packing on some decent amount of frost..but damn they have some serious legs..stretchy af..little to no training and now im kinda wishing I trained


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 4, 2017)

Taken behind my new hydro farm shades.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 6, 2017)

Damn you fellas were absolutely right.... my tallest pheno of garlic breath is a girl she just spat out her first white hair. I'm very surprised.... haven't seen a single male out of my 10 seeds yet... tbh they all look pretty girly to me so far.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Anyone know what the GMO is in the garlic breath? Apparently super vigorous and heavy yielding plant. Along with a strong strong smell which may or may not smell good.


GMO cookies = Chem d x GSC I believe. I can't comment on his cross but GMO cookies are awesome. I wouldn't describe the smell as Garlic but its a unique funk for sure and more importantly a very nice high. Not sure how she outcrosses tho.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 6, 2017)

in a toss up right now between germing peanut butter breath or pugs breath...the PBB is the one I really want but if she doesn't put out atleast 100 grams per plant in a trellis setting I may be going with the Pugs Breath since I have seen people pull nice yields from it. Any info or help to stear me in the better direction is much appreciated


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 6, 2017)

kds710 said:


> in a toss up right now between germing peanut butter breath or pugs breath...the PBB is the one I really want but if she doesn't put out atleast 100 grams per plant in a trellis setting I may be going with the Pugs Breath since I have seen people pull nice yields from it. Any info or help to stear me in the better direction is much appreciated


Only you can steer yourself in the right direction young grasshopper. Yield will depend on phenotype you get... pop your beans and choose phenotype accordingly. Dial in your environment and yield will come I can't stress that enough.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 6, 2017)

kds710 said:


> in a toss up right now between germing peanut butter breath or pugs breath...the PBB is the one I really want but if she doesn't put out atleast 100 grams per plant in a trellis setting I may be going with the Pugs Breath since I have seen people pull nice yields from it. Any info or help to stear me in the better direction is much appreciated


If yield is most important, start with Pugs. Get your jars full then run PBB when you aren't hurting for weight


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jul 13, 2017)

Peanutbutter Breath #4, fast growing ogkb dom pheno that is very mendobreath dom. Very tasty and deadly potent. Already running her again:


Peanutbutter Breath #1. Very dosidos dominant, grows like dosidos, with long heavily serrated leaves. Much gassier smelling than #4, but still that deep mendobreath funk in there. Also potent and flavorful. 
 

Peanutbutter Breath #7. This was the runt, topped about 24" tall but still yielded me 31g. Had 2 cuts of her that I took in the beginning and I threw them both into the corner of the flower room to get rid of them. Not a keeper, and kind of a weird smell and flavor that Im just not really into... almost a little spice to it.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jul 14, 2017)

Meatbreath  Pbb


----------



## smink13 (Jul 17, 2017)

I found a couple packs of garlic breath on a seed bank site. Thought they were all sold out. Anyone know the lineage? I know it's gmo xmendobreath but wondering about GMO. Also, does anyone know of any other breeders that had gmo first, before gromer? Just trying to track her lineage down. Thanks!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 17, 2017)

Skunkmasterflex on Instagram has the gmo. It's chem d x girlscout cookies reversed.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 21, 2017)

Damn my garlic breath OgKB still haven't shown sex and they must be 9 weeks old at the very least. They grow super slow compared to the other phenos. What can I expect from them?


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 22, 2017)

Dead banana fem on right in house genetics platinum s1 on left


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 23, 2017)

Bananas and cherries 48 days in

Creamy sweet smell similar to Creme Savers candy


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 23, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Dead banana fem on right in house genetics platinum s1 on leftView attachment 3982490


Nice looking plants man. I have a pack of dead banana I'm going to get into before the end of the year.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 23, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Damn my garlic breath OgKB still haven't shown sex and they must be 9 weeks old at the very least. They grow super slow compared to the other phenos. What can I expect from them?


Lots of frost..potent bud..low yields

My OGKB dom peanut butter breath smells exactly as gromer describes..bounce sheets or something similar its very intoxicating, will post pics soon of my Black Cherry breath


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 23, 2017)

Out of my 10 pack of garlic breath I have 5 mutant OgKB phenos...


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 23, 2017)

I just picked up a pack of Glukie breath and will be popping some seeds in a couple weeks. Anybody have any experience with this strain ? Can't find anything really.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jul 31, 2017)

Popped a pack of pugsbreath almost 3 weeks ago. Got 11/11 germ/broke soil. Culled one runt today that was still just stupid small. 2 are beasting and look like totally normal plants this stage. Guessing they are mendo dom. Out of the other 8 you can see ogkb in all of them. Some more than others. All seem to be vegging relatively well. Will post pics up in 30 days or so. Gonna veg these for 90 or more.....


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't really like the OgKB phenos from what I've seen so far... they are just so slow compared to other phenos


----------



## ganglyguy420 (Aug 2, 2017)

if any Canadians are looking for a good thugpug provider I would try highlymotivatedseeds on insta I picked up 3 packs & free ship, fast delivery, very reasonable prices, the cheapest I know of to get it to Canada.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2017)

ganglyguy420 said:


> if any Canadians are looking for a good thugpug provider I would try highlymotivatedseeds on insta I picked up 3 packs & free ship, fast delivery, very reasonable prices, the cheapest I know of to get it to Canada.


Elitegenetics is a canadian seedbank


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 2, 2017)

I would recommend elite. Ordered twice from him 2 day shipping. Only downfall is not many freebies. I got a few free m69 x papaya but it was a deal from buying oni pack of trop trails.


----------



## ganglyguy420 (Aug 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Elitegenetics is a canadian seedbank


Highlymotivatedseeds still ships from the states but it was shipped Thursday arrived Tuesday to Canada & I wanted meat, puta & tang he gets good selection. I plan on giving elite613 a try, but I didn't see any of that meat and sherb drop on his site.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Aug 4, 2017)

Dry peanut butter breath


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 4, 2017)

ganglyguy420 said:


> Highlymotivatedseeds still ships from the states but it was shipped Thursday arrived Tuesday to Canada & I wanted meat, puta & tang he gets good selection. I plan on giving elite613 a try, but I didn't see any of that meat and sherb drop on his site.


Send them a p.m. on ig, they are kind of lazy To update their site lol


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Aug 8, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3990196 Dry peanut butter breath


Mmmhhh that looks like some proper fire there.


----------



## bizfactory (Aug 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Damn my garlic breath OgKB still haven't shown sex and they must be 9 weeks old at the very least. They grow super slow compared to the other phenos. What can I expect from them?


I have two TINY garlic breath seedlings, I assume the are OGKB dominant as well. One came out with 3 cotyledons and almost died of damping off...but they're both in no till containers and much happier but still slow as fuck.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2017)

Tang Breath has captured my imagination...Neptune has them discounted to 80 skins too hmmmmm


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 8, 2017)

Garlic breath #3 Very tall and lankey only pheno like this I have.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 10, 2017)

two larry bird breath phenos. 
the one is more ogkb leaning. 
the other pheno is a female tho, pretty strain.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Aug 10, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Mmmhhh that looks like some proper fire there.


Thank you sir


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 10, 2017)

Heres acouple phenos of Black Cherry Breath..pics taken afew days ago..end of week 8 I believe this weekend.

Half of the phenos smell incredible (havnt spent to much time sniffing each one individually)..very much identical to the female used in the cross (Black Cherry Pie BX1 from In House Genetics) I grew a pack outdoors one year and got some cotton candy smells..or something similar to a very fragrant and irresistible candy aroma.. these are not much different, but alottt more frost. Buds are rock hard..the smell of sweet delicious candy is overwhelming the whole grow space..once they are dried and cured and taste tested I'll give a better detailed report on each pheno. So far Im very impressed..very stable..very frosty. Started flush already..might got another wk/1.5 wks and chop. Glad i grabbed 3 packs!!







3 different phenos shown (I believe, maybe 4 I cant remember exactly) I have 8 going in total. The first has been my favorite from the start...the smell is all candy..however my keeper choice may change once they are chopped trimmed and smoked. we shall see. Srry if the pics are blurry..my arms get insanely sticky trying to reach in and grab pics of them & its a shitty ol cell pic..wanted to post something tho so everyone knows what they are sleeping on/slept on. I knew these would be fire and they didnt disappoint.

Wounded Warrior is up next and so far ive enjoyed all the Thug Pug strains I've grown. (yield wise..these might be the biggest yielders Ive had from TP gear)


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

Here's Bananas and Cherries trimmed and ready to be jarred


Pretty happy with this girl, going to keep her around for awhile. Smells sweet and creamy and tastes the same as she smells, I love just dry hitting a joint of this. Produced nicely for me and has an intense incredibly long lasting high. No problems growing her whatsoever, she gets pretty tall, I wouldn't veg her clones any longer than 12-14 days if you have height restrictions. Clones easily and fast with thick hardy roots. She's a keeper for me


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Here's Bananas and Cherries trimmed and ready to be jarred
> View attachment 3995977
> 
> Pretty happy with this girl, going to keep her around for awhile. Smells sweet and creamy and tastes the same as she smells, I love just dry hitting a joint of this. Produced nicely for me and has an intense incredibly long lasting high. No problems growing her whatsoever, she gets pretty tall, I wouldn't veg her clones any longer than 12-14 days if you have height restrictions. Clones easily and fast with thick hardy roots. She's a keeper for me


Man I wanted to pop these awhile back. You just gave me hope.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I wanted to pop these awhile back. You just gave me hope.


I like this one better than my gorilla breath I ran for a minute. I did not know at the time I started my Bananas and Cherries seeds, but according to seedfinder these are feminized seeds, there was no indication anywhere on my pack tho.

Good luck man when decide to run this one, you'll probably like her


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> I like this one better than my gorilla breath I ran for a minute. I did not know at the time I started my Bananas and Cherries seeds, but according to seedfinder these are feminized seeds, there was no indication anywhere on my pack tho.
> 
> Good luck man when decide to run this one, you'll probably like her


I thought they was regs. Damn I didn't know that. So she stretches a lot?


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah she had crazy stretch in veg and after flip to flowering, easily 4x stretch after flip. Mine didn't get the biggest buds, but they are dense and meaty and bud sites just everywhere on the plant.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Yeah she had crazy stretch in veg and after flip to flowering, easily 4x stretch after flip. Mine didn't get the biggest buds, but they are dense and meaty and bud sites just everywhere on the plant.


I might do dead bananas since it don't have much stretch


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

Hell yes. I have a pack of Dead banana in the vault, I planned on starting up a couple before the end of this year. Seedfinder says those are fems also, again, my pack of DB isn't labeled as fem. I believe I got this pack when Gu~ was selling off Substrates old stock. Good to know that one won't stretch as much, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Hell yes. I have a pack of Dead banana in the vault, I planned on starting up a couple before the end of this year. Seedfinder says those are fems also, again, my pack of DB isn't labeled as fem. I believe I got this pack when Gu~ was selling off Substrates old stock. Good to know that one won't stretch as much, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah that's it. I also scooped a pack of afterglow from Gu~ I can't remember for sure, but I think I only paid $50 a pack for dead banana and afterglow, hella good score


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Yeah that's it. I also scooped a pack of afterglow from Gu~ I can't remember for sure, but I think I only paid $50 a pack for dead banana and afterglow, hella good score


Yea I missed the afterglow but I got a few from him too. Most mine cake from Sub when he was up and running.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

Hoping that afterglow will be flame. Should be, hell yes mendobreath f3

I've only run 2 Thugpug strains so far, but I've really enjoyed both of them, especially this Bananas and Cherries.

Me and a buddy went in on a pack of thugbreath, I know he starting up a couple seeds soon, just waiting for some space to open up for few plants. Im hoping we get a nice female so I can get a clone to work with. I'll definitely report back on this thread


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I missed the afterglow but I got a few from him too. Most mine cake from Sub when he was up and running.


What your favorite so far from thug pug???
, i liked my pugsbreath if only she wasn't so slow in veg i would have kept Her, pbb was good, and meatbreath very tasty but still love the sweetness of the pugsbreath


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 17, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> What your favorite so far from thug pug???
> , i liked my pugsbreath if only she wasn't so slow in veg i would have kept Her, pbb was good, and meatbreath very tasty but still love the sweetness of the pugsbreath


I haven't ran any yet. Might run something nobody is running like dead bananas or lemon breath


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 17, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Here's Bananas and Cherries trimmed and ready to be jarred
> View attachment 3995977
> 
> Pretty happy with this girl, going to keep her around for awhile. Smells sweet and creamy and tastes the same as she smells, I love just dry hitting a joint of this. Produced nicely for me and has an intense incredibly long lasting high. No problems growing her whatsoever, she gets pretty tall, I wouldn't veg her clones any longer than 12-14 days if you have height restrictions. Clones easily and fast with thick hardy roots. She's a keeper for me



nice. looks super greasy. did you make any hash?


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I haven't ran any yet. Might run something nobody is running like dead bananas or lemon breath


Wait if i my memory is good you have raspberry brest, you should pop them


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Wait if i my memory is good you have raspberry brest, you should pop them


Yea I have raspberry breath. I really want that fire banana flavor though lol. Whenever I get some space to pop something thug pug will be in the mix.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 18, 2017)

anyone running the Tang Breath?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 20, 2017)

Garlic breath mother plant... anyone know which way this pheno is leaning?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 20, 2017)

Garlic breath mom number 3... long and stretchy pheno... not sure which one this leans either.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 22, 2017)

Talked to gromer he said both phenos are a mix. 3 females out of 10 all different phenos.


----------



## ganglyguy420 (Aug 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> anyone running the Tang Breath?


Yeah I am but I just started and fucked lots up. I think I had 13 seeds started half in dixy cups and half in rapid rooters. The ones in Dixie cups are fine but I'm having some problems with the rapid rooters. Some won't penetrate through the rapid rooters and the Taproot corkscrews around the seed growing a it's first set of leaves but the roots won't break though. Maybe a bad batch of plugs.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 24, 2017)

ganglyguy420 said:


> Yeah I am but I just started and fucked lots up. I think I had 13 seeds started half in dixy cups and half in rapid rooters. The ones in Dixie cups are fine but I'm having some problems with the rapid rooters. Some won't penetrate through the rapid rooters and the Taproot corkscrews around the seed growing a it's first set of leaves but the roots won't break though. Maybe a bad batch of plugs.


thats bad luck with the rapid rooters! hope the rest kickon for you, im thinking that TB will be a real looker in the colors dept as well as a nice smoke...hope you post pics when they get into gear!


----------



## Seserth (Aug 24, 2017)

This is a pb breath pheno. I had heat issues so the growth slowed down a bit. 3 weeks left of flowering, im thankful for anything I get off her nugs are really hard and dense.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 24, 2017)

Seserth said:


> This is a pb breath pheno. I had heat issues so the growth slowed down a bit. 3 weeks left of flowering, im thankful for anything I get off her nugs are really hard and dense.View attachment 3999809 View attachment 3999810


nice man. 
how's she smelling?


----------



## Seserth (Aug 24, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> nice man.
> how's she smelling?


Smells really good. Earthy, a bit piney with a hint of gas.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I might do dead bananas since it don't have much stretch





blu3bird said:


> Hell yes. I have a pack of Dead banana in the vault, I planned on starting up a couple before the end of this year. Seedfinder says those are fems also, again, my pack of DB isn't labeled as fem. I believe I got this pack when Gu~ was selling off Substrates old stock. Good to know that one won't stretch as much, thanks for the heads up.


 

Dead banana fem


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 28, 2017)

gelato 33 x mendobreath 
aka
larry bird breath


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2017)

Picked up some Cactus Breath. I really need to run some Thugga gear I'm already sitting on two packs of Meatbreath from last year release. 

The Cactus just seems like a cool ass plant seen pics on IG, it does resemble a Cactus & looks dank AF!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 29, 2017)

The new gmo x Sophie is gonna be fire


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 1, 2017)

Bouquet of garlic breath pheno #3


----------



## Seserth (Sep 2, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Bouquet of garlic breath pheno #3


nice man


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 2, 2017)

Those are cuts by the way. Running 3 different phenos of garlic breath and 4 phenos of Tropicana trail. Wish me luck!


----------



## Seserth (Sep 3, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Those are cuts by the way. Running 3 different phenos of garlic breath and 4 phenos of Tropicana trail. Wish me luck!


good luck bro let me know if u find a keeper.


----------



## bizfactory (Sep 3, 2017)

Both my Garlic Breaths were male. Not looking forward to that slow veg regardless though.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 3, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Both my Garlic Breaths were male. Not looking forward to that slow veg regardless though.


Slow veg because of OgKB phenos?


----------



## Seserth (Sep 4, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Slow veg because of OgKB phenos?


I have heard that from a few growers as well, slow growth and really bushy.


----------



## bizfactory (Sep 4, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Slow veg because of OgKB phenos?


Yeah both were OGKB leaning and barely moved. Bushy as well like @Seserth said.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 4, 2017)

I only cloned about 4 or 5 of the OgKB phenos.... they are just too mutated and deformed... my other pheno looks like a mendo leaner and the other maybe gmo mix.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 5, 2017)

few more days and i will flip them. 
two phenos of gelato 33 x mendo breath from gromer, what's they're calling larry bird breath. 
one ogkb leaning (2nd pic), which i guess is technically mendo breath dom., no? 
the other more cookie leaning i'd say. 
the cookie/gelato leaning pheno is confirmed female, ogkb still 50/50. 

both are super vigorous, also the fastest growing ogkb pheno i've had so far-i even topped it the growth has been so fast. i've topped other ogkb phenos (pbb, bay exclusive strains, etc.) and the growth has been impacted, imo, so i've skipped topping on a couple and it's worked nicely-i'd prefer to top tho. 
cookie pheno smells like dank ocean, very refreshing, like an super well made fresh squeezed fruit soda, not sweet tho, just some fruit, seltzer, ice and ocean breeze. i'm excited for her to flower

the ogkb pheno smells gassy and like that classic perfume-y room staining cookie funk. hope it's a female as they'd be two totally different flowers.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 5, 2017)

and here is an ogkb leaning garlic breath. 
slow growing, super tight nodes and close branching, no stretch at all during veg growth. not really a fan of the incredibly slow growing ogkb phenos, i kept it tho and hope it's a female-it smells gnarly. 
super strong and pungent hot fresh vomit and garlic funk. nasty but mouthwatering. haha! it's picking up this nostril burning sweet chem stink now. i may just wash the entire thing if it's a female, really unique terps on this one. did not top as it is such a slow growing pheno. plant wreaks.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah all the garlic breath smell gnarly... I have a bunch of them in the cloner right now waiting for my next round.


----------



## Victor6634 (Sep 8, 2017)

Has anyone tried their grape breath


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 10, 2017)

Dead banana


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 12, 2017)

Ready to rumble


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 18, 2017)

two larry bird breaths at 8 days flower.
the ogkb leaning pheno still hasn't produced any pistils, def looks female to me tho-straight up calyxes showing just no pistol, the garlic breath did the same thing two days ago, just threw her first pistils tho.
edit: day 9 and LBB2 showing female


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Kitchenhawk (Sep 18, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> View attachment 4012695 View attachment 4012695 View attachment 4012697 View attachment 4012700


First pic is my 2 female pugsbreath no ogkb. Have 2 more female no ogkb not quite as far along. Second pic is my most vigorous ogkb leaner that actually responds to topping/training. She is female. Last pic is 3 ogkb leaners that hate me for topping them. They will just be grown naturally from this point forward. Sex tbd.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Sep 28, 2017)

I have Thug Pug coming to my website www.oregoneliteseedbank.com


----------



## cindysid (Oct 6, 2017)

Just ordered my first Thug Pugs today..."Sophie's Breath". Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 10, 2017)

Has any grown the Strawberry Hills? Looks really beautiful in the website pic.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 11, 2017)

larry bird breath colors @ day 32


----------



## cindysid (Oct 12, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Has any grown the Strawberry Hills? Looks really beautiful in the website pic.


"
"Cherry Hills" not Strawberry....duh


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 13, 2017)

Got me some purple drank breath pretty stoked about that! Really want to get peanut butter breath, meat breath, and Sophie's breath though!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 13, 2017)

Anyone really impressed with PBB?? I've seen grows and it seems like a hit or a miss when youre findhing the right pheno..
A lot of ppl seem to LOVE the OGKB pheno.. but is there more to it??


----------



## Seserth (Oct 13, 2017)

just copped some meat breath. was lucky enough to get one of that few remaining packs, and the hunt continues !


----------



## cindysid (Oct 14, 2017)

Just got my Sophie's Breath and ordered some Cherry Hills. My order arrived in 8 days from when I mailed payment including the weekend...not bad! Put 4 in dirt tonight! I have my eye on a couple of others...I'm gonna be "seed poor" again!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 14, 2017)

Seserth said:


> just copped some meat breath. was lucky enough to get one of that few remaining packs, and the hunt continues !


Wow! Where did you find them? I've been looking.


----------



## PistilCalyxCola (Oct 14, 2017)

Still waiting to grow out my grape breath, I don’t see very many people growing this. I wonder how limited the packs are? It seems TP comes out with a new hybrid every few months, I have to wonder how much actual breeding really goes into his gear. Not hating just skeptical for now. I bought based in the pics I saw lol. Hoping I get lucky and find a good pheno.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 16, 2017)

larry bird breath @ 37 days 
rock hard 
greasy 
smell is just so unique. hard to describe, and i cook for a living haha. it smells like fresh ocean breeze, but wicked dank, then rich cake/bread....almost like a vanilla frost'd brioche bread. really cool. 
then boom. gas. 
going purple hard now. 
this is pheno one. gelato 33 dom i would say.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## globalz (Oct 19, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 4029334
> 
> View attachment 4029338


looks amazing enjoy it!


----------



## Seserth (Oct 21, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Wow! Where did you find them? I've been looking.


from thinktank on ig.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 21, 2017)

Garlic breath in a 4x8 organic bed


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 21, 2017)

larry bird breath @ 42 days


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 21, 2017)

pheno 2 larry bird breath


----------



## greencropper (Oct 22, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> pheno 2 larry bird breath
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030651 View attachment 4030652


great pics there but she's headstash only with that yield!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 22, 2017)

So far only 2 of the 4 Sophie's Breath have popped. I'm a little disappointed in the germ rate. I will give them a couple more days, but I'm not very hopeful. The two that came up look good though.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 23, 2017)

Well, since only 2 Sophie's popped, I'm considering trying 2 Cherry Hills. My veg room is pretty full though. Has anyone else grown it yet?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 23, 2017)

haven't grown the sophie's or cherry hills. 
i should pop some puta breath tho....haven't seen pics of that yet.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 23, 2017)

Sophie breath apparently is terpy af


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 25, 2017)

cindysid said:


> So far only 2 of the 4 Sophie's Breath have popped. I'm a little disappointed in the germ rate. I will give them a couple more days, but I'm not very hopeful. The two that came up look good though.


did you scuff them?? i suggest you scuff all your mb cross from thug pug , they will pop fine just their shell is very hard , i hope you put them in dirt and not throwing them away because they will still pop ,they will take more time


----------



## cindysid (Oct 25, 2017)

Decided to stick with the 2 Sophie's Breath and save the Cherry Hills for another round. I dug out the 2 unpopped SBs. They just stalled and died. Identical soil to the other two...not sure what happened. Oh well, onward and upward.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 25, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Decided to stick with the 2 Sophie's Breath and save the Cherry Hills for another round. I dug out the 2 unpopped SBs. They just stalled and died. Identical soil to the other two...not sure what happened. Oh well, onward and upward.


too bad!!! don't forget to scuff next time


----------



## cindysid (Oct 25, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> did you scuff them?? i suggest you scuff all your mb cross from thug pug , they will pop fine just their shell is very hard , i hope you put them in dirt and not throwing them away because they will still pop ,they will take more time


I scuffed them and put them in a shot glass for 3 days. Two had pretty good tails when I put them in soil, the other 2 had just opened.


----------



## hlpdsk (Oct 26, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Well, since only 2 Sophie's popped, I'm considering trying 2 Cherry Hills. My veg room is pretty full though. Has anyone else grown it yet?


Tried one so far, it was beautiful and smells like berries and almost like cherry-nut bread. Stretched fast and big, nice sort of foxtail headed fat colas that were reddish purple towards the inside. You can see garlic breath behind it, which started faster and finished slower. Also did a tang. Faded to super dark purple and smells like mangoes and hawaiian punch. No pics of Squatch, but it was very GG like. 4/4 all popped, all girls, all good.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 26, 2017)

hlpdsk said:


> Tried one so far, it was beautiful and smells like berries and almost like cherry-nut bread. Stretched fast and big, nice sort of foxtail headed fat colas that were reddish purple towards the inside. You can see garlic breath behind it, which started faster and finished slower. Also did a tang. Faded to super dark purple and smells like mangoes and hawaiian punch. No pics of Squatch, but it was very GG like. 4/4 all popped, all girls, all good.
> View attachment 4033322View attachment 4033321 View attachment 4033323 View attachment 4033324 View attachment 4033325


What are the smells from the garlic breath
Did it yield well? Finish in 9 weeks?


----------



## cindysid (Oct 26, 2017)

hlpdsk said:


> Tried one so far, it was beautiful and smells like berries and almost like cherry-nut bread. Stretched fast and big, nice sort of foxtail headed fat colas that were reddish purple towards the inside. You can see garlic breath behind it, which started faster and finished slower. Also did a tang. Faded to super dark purple and smells like mangoes and hawaiian punch. No pics of Squatch, but it was very GG like. 4/4 all popped, all girls, all good.
> View attachment 4033322View attachment 4033321 View attachment 4033323 View attachment 4033324 View attachment 4033325


Thanks so much for posting your pics! How much yield?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 26, 2017)

she's getting dark, day 47.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Dead banana 2


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 28, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Dead banana 2View attachment 4034155


What’s the smell you getting off her fam? Looking great btw


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What’s the smell you getting off her fam? Looking great btw


 Mostly just sour...makes the nose tingle a bit... thank you was in a bad outdoor spot and cut it down last night


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 29, 2017)

garlic breath day 50


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Oct 29, 2017)

First pic is Pugsbreath #1 day 30. Already fading purp and stacking nicely. Pic 2 is Pugsbreath #2. I have 3 more females in early flower, 1 being OGKB dom.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 29, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> First pic is Pugsbreath #1 day 30. Already fading purp and stacking nicely. Pic 2 is Pugsbreath #2. I have 3 more females in early flower, 1 being OGKB dom.


very nice.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 30, 2017)

Garlic breath number 1 growing in organic living soil in a 4x8 bed. Least stretchy pheno but still stretchy


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 31, 2017)

so i ordered a couple packs of thug pug from labyrinth seed co. They were 75 a pack so i got the garlic breath and sophies breath. There is absolutely no reviews or info on this labyrinth guy but i guess i'm gambling. You have to email him to get the strain menu and then send money to a po box in oregon. Haha, hope its legit. anybody know?


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 1, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> so i ordered a couple packs of thug pug from labyrinth seed co. They were 75 a pack so i got the garlic breath and sophies breath. There is absolutely no reviews or info on this labyrinth guy but i guess i'm gambling. You have to email him to get the strain menu and then send money to a po box in oregon. Haha, hope its legit. anybody know?


where do you find him?? its the first time i heard about this seedbank


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Nov 1, 2017)

Pug #3 frosty as a mofo


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 1, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Pug #3 frosty as a mofo


keeper!!!


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Nov 1, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> keeper!!!


Yes. I think this is looking like the frostiest plant I have possibly ever grown. Very cookie dom in the growth structure. Tall with spaced out frosty balls for buds. If I can just hit a somewhat respectable yield she is here to stay for sure.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 1, 2017)

garlic breath


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 1, 2017)

That a ogkb dom garlic breath?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> That a ogkb dom garlic breath?


yes


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 2, 2017)

How were your other phenos and the ogkb pheno? Dank? Like garlic?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 2, 2017)

i only popped two seeds, other was also ogkb dom but a male. 
looking for a pheno that isn't so tight, less ogkb tbh. 
that said, this pheno i am excited about-she's smells all over the place, very complex. cookies/garlic/hot vomit/straight chem/some gas

i look forward to the end product.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 2, 2017)

I have 3 phenos I'm veg right now.... one pheno is definitely gmo dom very very stretchy. Too bad you weren't local to me if he happy to share a cut.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I have 3 phenos I'm veg right now.... one pheno is definitely gmo dom very very stretchy. Too bad you weren't local to me if he happy to share a cut.


sick man. 
post them pics!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 2, 2017)

larry bird breath at 54 days-rock hard flowers


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 2, 2017)

larry bird breath #2-again rock hard flowers, very icy imo-fun plants to grow. 54 days.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Nov 5, 2017)

Pug #3 the head stash cut. Not a huge yielder, but looking respectable. Day 38 flower.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What’s the smell you getting off her fam? Looking great btw


My buddy who also grew out a dead banana said it smells like sweet reefer and tastes like you're getting high lol


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 5, 2017)

garlic breath day 57


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks nice terrapin


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 5, 2017)

Garlic breath #3 few days and I'm gonna flip her


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Garlic breath #3 few days and I'm gonna flip her


damn dude. she's gonna be fire, nice looking pheno.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 8, 2017)

jumped on the thugpug train. sophies, garlic, and meat breath packs being popped. how could i resist? amazing phenos people are finding. I'm doing outdoor in hawaii so should be a little different but fuck i'm exited


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 8, 2017)

is the PB breath discontinued? or am i just late to the party


----------



## Odin* (Nov 8, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> is the PB breath discontinued? or am i just late to the party


Not sure, but I have a pack soon to be popped. If you’re in Southern CA and I find a worthy keeper, I’ll have a cut for you.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 9, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Not sure, but I have a pack soon to be popped. If you’re in Southern CA and I find a worthy keeper, I’ll have a cut for you.


no worries brother seed vault of cali has some packs. A lot of the breath phenos from thug look pretty similar honestly so i should find some winners


----------



## jwreck (Nov 9, 2017)

Anybody run the childsbreath freebies? Got 10 in paper towels atm


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 9, 2017)

^cool. i haven't, just sitting on them. what's that cross again? 

here a larry bird breath @ 61 days


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Nov 9, 2017)

check out my ghostbreath cut that I hunted a while back, smells like roast beef.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 9, 2017)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> check out my ghostbreath cut that I hunted a while back, smells like roast beef.


damn. 
that's a bad ass cut, sir. well done.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 9, 2017)

^^^ fckin stacked!!!

da ghost breath


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Nov 9, 2017)

Why does all of Pug's gear smell like meat though? I'm kind of bummed, I face the dilemma every time I'm selecting cuts for the next round. Do I really want pounds of really pretty meat weed when I could just as easily go with blueberries or whatever else I have?


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 9, 2017)

do they really all smell like meat? I've heard a lot of different terp profiles coming from him but i dunno


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 9, 2017)

Row of garlicbreath pheno 3 in 5gal smart pots..... letsgochamp


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 9, 2017)

Forgot to mention day 1 of bloom.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Nov 9, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> do they really all smell like meat? I've heard a lot of different terp profiles coming from him but i dunno


Dude, my ghostbreath smells more like meat than meat, it's almost disturbing, like one of those giant jungle stink plants. I think the mendobreath stud he uses has a trait that holds onto vitamin b like the cold grip of death. It doesn't taste off or anything, but there's a very, very distinct riboflavin smell to the peanutbutter breath and the ghost, here's two phenos of a PBB cross that also had overwhelming meat stank.

how good is my camera by the way, lol.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 10, 2017)

the closest i've come to "meat" terps is the pbb. very savory, it was almost like a savory roasted salted nut, seriously. 
that was one pheno, and ogkb leaning one. the only other pheno i grew was less savory during grow, ended up being all gas. 
the ogkb held on to that peanut roasted savory terp profile tho. made for really unique ice wax. i enjoyed it, not a keeper tho.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 10, 2017)

I've only popped a handful of Pug seeds and a couple have had the meat smell. I have a Cherry Pie Breath that smells strong of beef stew. Great high and tastes good to smoke but smells rank in the jar. For me the good taste, buzz and super frosty buds offset the bad smell. I have figured that mendo male he uses just puts out a meat smell.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 10, 2017)

I heard the mend male makes really dense buds. Never smelled meat terps before.... Not sure how I actually would feel about it. Same with garlic though... hoping for some chem cookie fire.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 10, 2017)

yeah I've gotten nothing but super dense, rock hard buds from his gear. Even when the buds are small, they start out rock hard and just plump out all through bloom


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 10, 2017)

What did you run from thugpug?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 10, 2017)

Banana Breath
Dead Bananas
Sherbet Breath
Cherry Pie Breath


----------



## jwreck (Nov 10, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> ^cool. i haven't, just sitting on them. what's that cross again?
> 
> here a larry bird breath @ 61 days
> 
> ...


Grape stomper/cherrypuff x MB

As far as thugpug smelling like meat i have ran 6 phenos of pugsbreath and none smell like meat.
Had 3 that smell like black pepper and gas, 2 that remind me of headband and one thats hard to describe and took 14 weeks with sativa like buds.
My only complaint is that i havent found anything close to cookies as far as smell and taste go


----------



## PistilCalyxCola (Nov 10, 2017)

So all his gear has some meat in it? I wouldn’t have expected it from the cherry. I hope my grape breath isn’t too meaty, yuck.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 10, 2017)

It probably isn't..... I have a feeling my garlic breath will be some chemmy rancid get you high as fuck strain.... just a feeling lol


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 10, 2017)

yeah i've been following a lot of people on instagram growing thug pug genetics and they are getting a very broad spectrum on smells from grapey, gassy, meaty, and body odor. My garlic, sophies, and meat breath seeds just cracked so i will see for myself


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 11, 2017)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Why does all of Pug's gear smell like meat though? I'm kind of bummed, I face the dilemma every time I'm selecting cuts for the next round. Do I really want pounds of really pretty meat weed when I could just as easily go with blueberries or whatever else I have?


personally i haven't have meat pheno from meatbreath , pbb, pugsbreath or banana breath all had différent smell and taste


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 12, 2017)

Garlic breath 3 in organic soil


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Nov 13, 2017)

Pug #2 day 44.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 15, 2017)

meat breath, sophies breath, and garlic breath all popped and a few inches above soil. will start posting pictures when they throw first set of true leaves. Easily the most exited I've been for a pheno hunt...


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 15, 2017)

Garlic breath pheno 3 1 week inyo bloom


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 16, 2017)

Stem rub smells like BO


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 16, 2017)

Ive ran PBB & Black Cherry Breath..both have been great. PBB were mostly bounce sheet smelling..black cherry breath had a variety of phenos/smells..ranging from gassy, bounce sheets to cotton candy cherry funk. I had 5 phenos (maybe 6 i cant recall off the top of my head) All were unique and good in there own way. def had accouple keepers from both strains ive ran. Running 3 Wounded Warrior Breaths right now..3wks in so far. All Thug pug have been very stable..and super frosty..very pleased thus far..

Will post pics of all my Black Cherry Breath phenos soon..they have been curing a good 2months now.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 16, 2017)

thug posted on his insta the the last drop of pbb is about to happen before the f2 production and fck am i gonna pounce. get ready fakas


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2017)

gelato dom larry bird breat, took her 69 days.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 17, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> thug posted on his insta the the last drop of pbb is about to happen before the f2 production and fck am i gonna pounce. get ready fakas


i still have his first gen seeds i'm popping right now.

but whats the difference in f2 and f1's..


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 17, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> i still have his first gen seeds i'm popping right now.
> 
> but whats the difference in f2 and f1's..


F1's are usually the original cross, and are usually pretty uniform and a mix of the parents. f2's are supposed to be the children of that original cross(brother x sister). This opens the gene pool and makes it more of a lottery. The reason I use the word "usually" and "supposed" is b/c most of the seed packs I have run are more of a lottery, yet they are supposed to be F1's. The only time I ran my own F1's (10 females out of 19 seeds) they were all very uniform in almost every way as they are supposed to be. My chuck may not have been as complex as some of these hyped up polyhybrids, so who knows what we actually getting.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> gelato dom larry bird breat, took her 69 days.View attachment 4044551 View attachment 4044552


fantastique! what was the yield like? will/would you run her again?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> fantastique! what was the yield like? will/would you run her again?


i'd say a fat yield, and when grown to full potential, not to disappoint (she def wasn't grown to full potential).
i took clones of both phenos and will run both again.
i think she stacks really well, incredibly rock hard flowers, just absurdly hard, never seen anything like it tbh (not saying it's a good or necessarily bad attribute, rather, just an observation). feels like squeezing an really unripe avocado. totally rock hard.

incredibly gassy as well, oozing gas, layers of luxurious rich custardy vanilla creme anglaise funky funk funk. stoked for her to dry up and get in jars to how the flower changes over the next few weeks.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> i'd say a fat yield, and when grown to full potential, not to disappoint (she def wasn't grown to full potential).
> i took clones of both phenos and will run both again.
> i think she stacks really well, incredibly rock hard flowers, just absurdly hard, never seen anything like it tbh (not saying it's a good or necessarily bad attribute, rather, just an observation). feels like squeezing an really unripe avocado. totally rock hard.
> 
> incredibly gassy as well, oozing gas, layers of luxurious rich custardy vanilla creme anglaise funky funk funk. stoked for her to dry up and get in jars to how the flower changes over the next few weeks.


DAMMMNNN! ... can these beans be bought anywhere? only seen them for a short while!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> DAMMMNNN! ... can these beans be bought anywhere? only seen them for a short while!


this is the only source i believe, he's legit, no worries. $100/pack. 
http://instagram.com/dosia559


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2017)

alrighhhhty!...thanks...im there!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> alrighhhhty!...thanks...im there!


sick man. i really enjoy gromer's gear, so i had to grab the gelato 33 cross when i saw the collarboration w/ lowkey farms. i grabbed the cherry breath as well-did pretty much my entire room (tiny room, lol-1200watts of hps) this run gromer strains, 3 total, one haze from top dawg and a bay pre98-so 3/5 were gromer, im satisified. current run i'm taking a break from the mendo crosses, no thug pug gear....we'll see how long that lasts haha.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> sick man. i really enjoy gromer's gear, so i had to grab the gelato 33 cross when i saw the collarboration w/ lowkey farms. i grabbed the cherry breath as well-did pretty much my entire room (tiny room, lol-1200watts of hps) this run gromer strains, 3 total, one haze from top dawg and a bay pre98-so 3/5 were gromer, im satisified. current run i'm taking a break from the mendo crosses, no thug pug gear....we'll see how long that lasts haha.


thats some very nice types you chose, ive got Meatbreath & Pugsbreath in stock but your LarryBBreath is awesome...without even mentioning the color! unfortunately dosia didnt post to Australia when i checked in august...just shot a msg to him & hope he's changed his policy!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thats some very nice types you chose, ive got Meatbreath & Pugsbreath in stock but your LarryBBreath is awesome...without even mentioning the color! unfortunately dosia didnt post to Australia when i checked in august...just shot a msg to him & hope he's changed his policy!


yes, the colors are gorgeous. two totally different phenos, and the ogkb pheno stretched real nice, almost as much as the gelato pheno, and yielded decently as well.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 19, 2017)

here is larry bird breath 2 (ogkb leaning).


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 19, 2017)

i really love the gromer gear b/c they're straight up hash strains. they produce such gooey greasy melty ice wax. very terpy. high quality.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 20, 2017)

fuckin larry bird looking as good as weed gets imo. purple, caked, dense, and terped up I'm sure. nice


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Nov 28, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> garlic breath View attachment 4036559


College park? Bad ass plant.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 28, 2017)

my garlic breaths are finally big enough for a good stem rub and fck they have a crazy stench. looks like 4 OGKB dominant. pics coming


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 29, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> my garlic breaths are finally big enough for a good stem rub and fck they have a crazy stench. looks like 4 OGKB dominant. pics coming


Mines OGKB dom but I don't have a what I'd call a stench / funk. Smells pretty typical but it was only 2 weeks in before I revegged it so I still have hope.

I also saw Gromer say that the OGKB really dominates the Garlic Breath cross way more than his other breaths. Wish I had a GMO pheno still.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 29, 2017)

120u trim run of garlic breath....straight up hash strain, love it. grease.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 29, 2017)

Terrapin have any photos of your garlic phenos? Mine are finishing up week 2. Frostiest strain in the stable so far... crossing my male with DNA genetics lemon skunk


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Terrapin have any photos of your garlic phenos? Mine are finishing up week 2. Frostiest strain in the stable so far... crossing my male with DNA genetics lemon skunk


there are live pics in this thread. 
here are a few flower shots. all chem and cookies. real nice strain imo.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 29, 2017)

Dank af..... yield good?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 1, 2017)

I want to run Banana S1's, banana breath and Sophie's breath. I want to cross a Citrus Farmer f2 and a few of Gu's Stardawg crosses to these and see where I end up. Beans should end up with some fire in them.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 1, 2017)

Whos got them sophies cut tho?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 1, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Whos got them sophies cut tho?


Neptune seed bank $100 per pack of 10


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 1, 2017)

Lemon skunk x garlic breath male... the lemon skunk is an insane pheno... let's go champ


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 1, 2017)

larry bird breath 2-ogkb dominant
hard, dense flowers coated in trichomes
coffee hazelnut vanilla custard and gas gas gas-cool plant, great ice wax, keeper pheno for me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 1, 2017)

Any of you fellas ever ran rotten bananas or dead bananas?


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Any of you fellas ever ran rotten bananas or dead bananas?


Run them!


----------



## kds710 (Dec 2, 2017)

damn it 10 packs of sophie in stock for less than 24 hours


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Any of you fellas ever ran rotten bananas or dead bananas?


Yes 2 dead banana outdoor


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 2, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Yes 2 dead banana outdoor


How were they fam.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How were they fam.


The big one (better location) was indica dominant very earthy piney scent... buds were among the densest to come from the outdoors around here... smoke exploded my lungs not harsh or nasty just expansive... I told my ole lady after I smoked that i was very unmotivated ... didn't even smoke a cigarette... just stared at the tv for 45 minutes before I heard ... welcome back to modern marvels drilling...I was like no fucking way have I have watching this for 45 minutes 

Small one was sativa dominant... Kinda sour rotting cantaloupe with light pine scent... buds were small and fluffy (bad location)... really smooth smoke good buzz high but functional... not disappointing and not exceptional


----------



## jwreck (Dec 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How were they fam.


Yo vato you still sitting on them raspberry breaths?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 2, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Yo vato you still sitting on them raspberry breaths?


Of course fam


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 2, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> The big one (better location) was indica dominant very earthy piney scent... buds were among the densest to come from the outdoors around here... smoke exploded my lungs not harsh or nasty just expansive... I told my ole lady after I smoked that i was very unmotivated ... didn't even smoke a cigarette... just stared at the tv for 45 minutes before I heard ... welcome back to modern marvels drilling...I was like no fucking way have I have watching this for 45 minutes
> 
> Small one was sativa dominant... Kinda sour rotting cantaloupe with light pine scent... buds were small and fluffy (bad location)... really smooth smoke good buzz high but functional... not disappointing and not exceptional


Nice fam thanks for that report. I just put 2 of each in shot glasses last night. Hopefully I’ll get something nice.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice fam thanks for that report. I just put 2 of each in shot glasses last night. Hopefully I’ll get something nice.


I hope you keep us up to date in here... I'd like to see some dead banana buds this have never been rained on


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

So gromer said to grab the breath cross because they will be no more made!! Time to grab what is left!!


----------



## bizfactory (Dec 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> So gromer said to grab the breath cross because they will be no more made!! Time to grab what is left!!


All of the breath line or what?


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> All of the breath line or what?


Yes , i wanted a pack of sherbreath but seem like i will sit on it... not one left... im mad as fuck


----------



## greencropper (Dec 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Yes , i wanted a pack of sherbreath but seem like i will sit on it... not one left... im mad as fuck


plenty of Sherbet crosses out there...maybe not hard to pollen chuck a good one with a 'Breath' from somewhere? thats my intention anyway!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 3, 2017)

now somebody is playing around with Thugs gear, interesting
https://www.firestax.com/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/category/fresh-coast-seed-co


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 3, 2017)

You could take a Pug's Breath and Relentless Bayou Sunset would give you a good pollen chuck


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> plenty of Sherbet crosses out there...maybe not hard to pollen chuck a good one with a 'Breath' from somewhere? thats my intention anyway!


If only law change in your country , remember me mate, i will gladly try some of your cross


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> now somebody is playing around with Thugs gear, interesting
> https://www.firestax.com/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/category/fresh-coast-seed-co


No shame... they made a f2 an calling it their own... fuck them


----------



## greencropper (Dec 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> If only law change in your country , remember me mate, i will gladly try some of your cross


its all good bro...at some point!


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> No shame... they made a f2 an calling it their own... fuck them


Doesnt look like Gromer/Thugpug1.0 has a problem with it so.... but they do cost more than the F1’s thats my only gripe.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 4, 2017)

Garlic breath pheno 3 at day 21.... she' going to be frosty..... she's grown in organic living soil. Thugpug liked my cross of garlic breath male x DNA lemon skunk on Instagram.... we paid to buy his beans so why couldn't we use his genetics for whatever visions we have?


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Doesnt look like Gromer/Thugpug1.0 has a problem with it so.... but they do cost more than the F1’s thats my only gripe.
> 
> View attachment 4052837


Yeah he told me he don't care so its all good


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 4, 2017)

I got a PBB at like 18", was wondering if any1 could tell me roughly what the stretch is like?? and for how many weeks?


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 4, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I got a PBB at like 18", was wondering if any1 could tell me roughly what the stretch is like?? and for how many weeks?


Mine strech was around 2x and 3x, she is lanky compared to other breath cross support is a must!!

I take mine at 71days but for concentrate and taste 65 is better


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Doesnt look like Gromer/Thugpug1.0 has a problem with it so.... but they do cost more than the F1’s thats my only gripe.
> 
> View attachment 4052837


Isnt this some shit..


Everyone is f2 of f2.... All this came from gage green. Mendo breath.


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Isnt this some shit..
> 
> View attachment 4053295
> Everyone is f2 an f2.... All this came fromg gage green. Mendo breath.


Pretty much which is why Gromer shouldnt care. I like him as a breeder his packs are reasonably priced around $80 & cheaper at Greenline.

I need to run my Meat & Cactus Breaths one of these days for my 1st Thugpug run.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Pretty much which is why Gromer shouldnt care. I like him as a breeder his packs are reasonably priced around $80 & cheaper at Greenline.
> 
> I need to run my Meat & Cactus Breaths one of these days for my 1st Thugpug run.


He's mad lol?


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He's mad lol?


No not from what ive seen on IG and the dudes drop just went live on firestaxx. I think its because he’s not working the breath lines anymore so its “fair game” for anyone to do so.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> No not from what ive seen on IG and the dudes drop just went live on firestaxx. I think its because he’s not working the breath lines anymore so its “fair game” for anyone to do so.


I see.
What is he working now..


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I see.
> What is he working now..


Not sure but he seems to be in testing some new crosses. He said the room normally for the studly male is vacant so a new male is being used for sure


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Not sure but he seems to be in testing some new crosses. He said the room normally for the studly male is vacant so a new male is being used for sure


You guys can be testers. Did you see the advertisement oni seed company did yesterday ?


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You guys can be testers. Did you see the advertisement oni seed company did yesterday ?


Yeah I saw that. Lol im already testing some Shoreline gear & running a Papaya cross. Dont have anyroom even if they picked me as a tester.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 4, 2017)

I' growing oni too. 4 trop trail phenos and 4 m69xpapaya phenos.


----------



## jwreck (Dec 5, 2017)

What a fucking joke at least thug pug used a f2 male these guys just f2d somebody else shit and created a whole lineup off of his F1 cross, they dont even have it cross to anything original just the same shit everyone else outcrosses to lol 
Im surprise they dont have a purple punch x pbb cross


----------



## jwreck (Dec 5, 2017)

higher self said:


> Not sure but he seems to be in testing some new crosses. He said the room normally for the studly male is vacant so a new male is being used for sure


Heard something about sophie being used as a male but not sure.
Wonder what ever happened to the meatloaf 12 crosses that never came out


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I' growing oni too. 4 trop trail phenos and 4 m69xpapaya phenos.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2017)

jwreck said:


> What a fucking joke at least thug pug used a f2 male these guys just f2d somebody else shit and created a whole lineup off of his F1 cross, they dont even have it cross to anything original just the same shit everyone else outcrosses to lol
> Im surprise they dont have a purple punch x pbb cross


Well if im reading correctly, 
@higher self 

Just posted double butter breath the pheno 1 of peanut butter breath x peanut butter breath. How is grommer different doing that to mendobreath.. "pot calling the kettle black" I mean grommer is not complaining as Higherself said. 

Im just wondering who is the "somebody else"?


----------



## higher self (Dec 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Well if im reading correctly,
> @higher self
> 
> Just posted double butter breath the pheno 1 of peanut butter breath x peanut butter breath. How is grommer different doing that to mendobreath.. "pot calling the kettle black" I mean grommer is not complaining as Higherself said.
> ...


I think the breeder etiquette is to find an f2 male 1st as that requires at least some work searching through f2’s. Making f2 from the jump & selling them is what anyone can do.


----------



## jwreck (Dec 5, 2017)

higher self said:


> I think the breeder etiquette is to find an f2 male 1st as that requires at least some work searching through f2’s. Making f2 from the jump & selling them is what anyone can do.


Exactly, ton of pbb f1s still left, they didnt even wait for them shits to be discontinued or sold out.

And that wasnt even my point, my point is these guys came out of nowhere, brought nothing new put a bunch of plants in a tent tossed some pollen and voila .... fresh chuck seeds is born


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Exactly, ton of pbb f1s still left, they didnt even wait for them shits to be discontinued or sold out.
> 
> And that wasnt even my point, my point is these guys came out of nowhere, brought nothing new put a bunch of plants in a tent tossed some pollen and voila .... fresh chuck seeds is born


To be fair..
Grommer did the same with mendobreath and dosidos... Grommer was on the cannaforums to much like yourself growing out gage green seeds. He didnt have some big facililty.

I'm not into really into grommer anyhow. Say where do they have peanut breath anyhow for the people reading.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 5, 2017)

I always thought it was pretty lame when a seed maker puts out crosses made up of 2 strains that you can go order on attitude (or wherever). cookiemaine being an example with the white fire alien x grimace og or whatever it was. remember seeing him post pics of the same packs when he bought them at an event


----------



## kds710 (Dec 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To be fair..
> Grommer did the same with mendobreath and dosidos... Grommer was on the cannaforums to much like yourself growing out gage green seeds. He didnt have some big facililty.
> 
> I'm not into really into grommer anyhow. Say where do they have peanut breath anyhow for the people reading.


seedvault of California has PBB for the highest price around at $150


----------



## jwreck (Dec 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To be fair..
> Grommer did the same with mendobreath and dosidos... Grommer was on the cannaforums to much like yourself growing out gage green seeds. He didnt have some big facililty.
> 
> I'm not into really into grommer anyhow. Say where do they have peanut breath anyhow for the people reading.


First off, i heard of gromer1 way before he even began making seeds.
Secondly gromer used a f2 male and released pugsbreath which is a f3, lots of variation in f2s so even if ggg made f3s of MB they would produce different plants than the pugsbreath.
Last but not least, gromer crossed his f2 with a bunch of discontinued shit like the duende, burgundy and sophie all from ggg but unavailable anywhere else and at a reasonable price at that. Dont forget he was offering us a dosidos cross only after archive said he wouldnt be making more because the shit didnt produce enough seeds stating packs would be worth $500 or something like that lol


----------



## jwreck (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyway im not here to argue, thug pug shit is fire, every pugsbreath pheno i smoked (5) was fuego and im not the only one who loves it, smokers around my way are real fuzzy and are only into haze, sour d and og kush they dont care for no anything with skunk or blueberry or none of that but man they love that pugsbreath 
P.S i tell everyone that asks me what it is and i always call it Mendobreath (shit just sounds better) lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Anyway im not here to argue, thug pug shit is fire, every pugsbreath pheno i smoked (5) was fuego and im not the only one who loves it, smokers around my way are real fuzzy and are only into haze, sour d and og kush they dont care for no anything with skunk or blueberry or none of that but man they love that pugsbreath
> P.S i tell everyone that asks me what it is and i always call it Mendobreath (shit just sounds better) lol


Nah you are not arguing just stating your piece.

I guess grommer is cool and has market and price point for all.

I prefer these babies.

Quality over everything..


----------



## greencropper (Dec 5, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Yes , i wanted a pack of sherbreath but seem like i will sit on it... not one left... im mad as fuck


your Sherb Breath is available now @ Neptune with free shipping


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> your Sherb Breath is available now @ Neptune with free shipping


125$ a pack seems like neptune love to raise price...


----------



## greencropper (Dec 5, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> 125$ a pack seems like neptune love to raise price...


yeah lots of banks have wildly fluctuating prices...be good to have the patience to wait until evertything was on special ha, Neptune has had some great specials though & pssst...just between you & me they will drop the price if anywhere else has them lower


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 6, 2017)

Gave my friend a cut of my garlic breath male and he crossed it with my devil fruit high cbd female (shishkaberry x greatwhiteshark) thank gave to him 6 months ago. He did this as an early Xmas present before he left to a lengthy vacation overseas.... one of the many reasons us growers pass genetics onto friends instead of hoarding. Respect.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 7, 2017)

Garlic breath #3 gonna throw fat stacks.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 7, 2017)

Garlic breath #1


----------



## bizfactory (Dec 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Garlic breath #3 gonna throw fat stacks.


#3 looks a lot like GMO. Nice!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 8, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> #3 looks a lot like GMO. Nice!


What makes it look gmo to You?


----------



## bizfactory (Dec 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What makes it look gmo to You?


I don't claim to be an expert or anything, but the bud shape is pretty distinctive. Lemme see if I can find examples. I also have never seen the cut in person, so keep that in mind. 

They stack hard for cookies but have a sorta taller/thin structure on the tops. Here's a few:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcTS7WphCf2/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcDd2xOFgdk/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BamEFAQFiYs/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BaffsLUhqXj/


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 8, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> I don't claim to be an expert or anything, but the bud shape is pretty distinctive. Lemme see if I can find examples. I also have never seen the cut in person, so keep that in mind.
> 
> They stack hard for cookies but have a sorta taller/thin structure on the tops. Here's a few:
> 
> ...


Respect biz. Thanks for taking your time for the Instagram links. You are right totally distinct. Today is the 28th day for these girls I believe... her buds are super dense and the aroma is really sophisticated. She's really going to throw down....


----------



## bizfactory (Dec 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Respect biz. Thanks for taking your time for the Instagram links. You are right totally distinct. Today is the 28th day for these girls I believe... her buds are super dense and the aroma is really sophisticated. She's really going to throw down....


To be fair, I picked the ones that looked most like yours, but I do see GMO for sure. Keep sharing pics!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks be.. I will. These are grown in organic soil in a 4x8 bed.... more beds coming soon in 2018 lol most likely filled with garlic phenos


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 10, 2017)

Terpy, frosty and dense...


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 11, 2017)

Up front I’ve got 3 Glukie breath day 1F. With 3 blue cheese in the back from Jordan of the island.
I’m really liking the look of the girl on the far right. She just has some gnarly, mutant indica leafs going on hoping for something special. And the from middle seems to being doing very nice as well. 
















Anybody else run/know anything about Glukie Breath ?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 12, 2017)

Been waiting to see some Glukiebreath! Keep us updated....the gnarly one is a OGKB leaner so may give you a great Glue/OGKB mix!


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 12, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Been waiting to see some Glukiebreath! Keep us updated....the gnarly one is a OGKB leaner so may give you a great Glue/OGKB mix!


I was hoping for a OGKB Dom.....fingers crossed. I'll try and update often..


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a pack of glukie. Stoked to see this. I popped two Halitosis beans like 3 or so weeks ago.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 13, 2017)

Now all we need is someone to pop some Tangbreath! Anyone got some going?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 13, 2017)

I have Tropicana trail going just about to start week 5. Smells like a fruity chem.. ..


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 13, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Now all we need is someone to pop some Tangbreath! Anyone got some going?


Some sweet photos on IG of Tang.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Some sweet photos on IG of Tang.


This is from "CMHTERPZ"


----------



## greencropper (Dec 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> This is from "CMHTERPZ"
> 
> View attachment 4057554


knew there was a sleeper in that 1


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 15, 2017)

Garlic breath.... There's levels to this frost game.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 17, 2017)

Mother of fuck.... found 1 banana so far on my garlic breaths. Guess I'll just pick her out and keep going. If this is my only plant out of 50 garlic to banana I'm ok with that.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 17, 2017)

Thug Pug- Peanut Butter Breath

Found a tall lanky pheno, along with 2 short indicas and slow growth pheno.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 17, 2017)

Ended up topping the tall lanky one to make it look more like an indica   
this is a clone and a cutting i took off the 2 short indica's i picked as my keepers.  
here's my keeper clone taking roots after just 4 days transplanting into the dwc buckets.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's my keeper. I just picked it because it was the strongest looking plant of the bunch. Had no clue if it was female or male at the time when I transplanted it and flipped.. I left this one untopped to see how it'd grow.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 17, 2017)

Garlic breath pheno 3...she smells garlicy and chemmy. Day 38... hard to believe this girl has a long ways to go.. just so dense and so much resin and thc. Money well spent on these beans.... respect.


----------



## Shredshorizon95 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone have pics of purple drank breath before/after harvest/cure? Tryna cop a pack of seeds but cant decide between purple drank and larry bird, since peanut butter is nowhere to be found


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 18, 2017)

Get both to the above poster. Anyone smoked any chem genetics before? Garlic breath will be my first just curious if people love or hate that smell and taste.


----------



## Shredshorizon95 (Dec 18, 2017)

Both would be nice lol but has anyone grown or tried both? Or even either?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 18, 2017)

Day 38


----------



## Enstromentals (Dec 19, 2017)

Shredshorizon95 said:


> Both would be nice lol but has anyone grown or tried both? Or even either?


I just grabbed a pack of both and 2 meat breath


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Get both to the above poster. Anyone smoked any chem genetics before? Garlic breath will be my first just curious if people love or hate that smell and taste.


Chem tastes like sweet pine as far as I'm concerned. You will be the final judge, but I have a feeling it will taste much different than it smells. You are talking about something that will have very little chem in it though.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Chem tastes like sweet pine as far as I'm concerned. You will be the final judge, but I have a feeling it will taste much different than it smells. You are talking about something that will have very little chem in it though.


I've been getting smells of sweet pine tbh as well as garlic. Isn't gmo chem d x gsc x mendobreath? Making the lineage 33% chem d?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I've been getting smells of sweet pine tbh as well as garlic. Isn't gmo chem d x gsc x mendobreath? Making the lineage 33% chem d?


50% mendobreath, 50% gmo. That make GMO 25% cookies, 25% chem if a legit cut of pure chem was used, which is where the doubt comes from. What you have is way more cookies than anything, but you never know what will shine through. My chem experience is through topdawg. 8 phenos, 3 different strains. 8 completely different smells, but roll them all in their own joint, and you wouldn't know which was which....all sweet pine when smoking.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> 50% mendobreath, 50% gmo. That make GMO 25% cookies, 25% chem if a legit cut of pure chem was used, which is where the doubt comes from. What you have is way more cookies than anything, but you never know what will shine through. My chem experience is through topdawg. 8 phenos, 3 different strains. 8 completely different smells, but roll them all in their own joint, and you wouldn't know which was which....all sweet pine when smoking.


When I smell pine I think of kush do you concur?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> When I smell pine I think of kush do you concur?


I think of Gassy Skunk when I think of OG's.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Here's my keeper. I just picked it because it was the strongest looking plant of the bunch. Had no clue if it was female or male at the time when I transplanted it and flipped.. I left this one untopped to see how it'd grow.View attachment 4059667


I woke up to a nasty surprise. my baby hermied overnight.

i just wanted to ask guys who run tents... do you sanitize the whole tent before you put more plants into it? or is it cool to just cull the plant and continue on with life..

will post pics soon.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 19, 2017)

How bad of a hernia? Why don't youbjudt pick it off and keep on rocking on


----------



## Enstromentals (Dec 19, 2017)

Which should I pop first, meatbreath, purple drank breath, or Larry Bird Breath?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Enstromentals said:


> Which should I pop first, meatbreath, purple drank breath, or Larry Bird Breath?


LARRY!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> How bad of a hernia? Why don't youbjudt pick it off and keep on rocking on


umm top is budding, but i see little balls, and also on lower growth.. ima go grab a pic now and you tell me.. be back in a sec


----------



## Enstromentals (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> LARRY!


Why do you say Larry?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> When I smell pine I think of kush do you concur?


Yes, most of my OG's have had that sweet pine taste. This is just a much sweeter/purer pine taste if that makes sense. Other strains have that sweet pine flavor, but it is much more overwhelming with the Chem strains I have grown. Growing up, we always called it that "green" flavor. Sweet skunk is a term that comes to mind....stinks like skunk, but the smoke is sweet. Probably much better opinions out there, but seems like I'm the only one that answered so far. My main point is when it comes to chem, don't expect it to taste like it smells.....most times it tastes much better.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Enstromentals said:


> Why do you say Larry?


i just wanna see more larry grows. been impressed with other ppl's grows.. i want to see if there's consistency for personal preferences...


----------



## Enstromentals (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> i just wanna see more larry grows. been impressed with other ppl's grows.. i want to see if there's consistency for personal preferences...


I think I'm going to journal over at og instead of here.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> How bad of a hernia? Why don't youbjudt pick it off and keep on rocking on


The last one is my other keeper. And then theres a shot to see the size difference.

-also.. should i just cull all the clones i made of this one??


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> The last one is my other keeper. And then theres a shot to see the size difference.
> 
> -also.. should i just cull all the clones i made of this one??


definitely a herm. keep one clone, and give it a second chance, unless you don't Like sleeping at night. Only way to tell if your space doesn't have light leaks is to occupy that space at lights out and open your eyes.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 19, 2017)

Damn....sorry for your loss


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> definitely a herm. keep one clone, and give it a second chance, unless you don't Like sleeping at night. Only way to tell if your space doesn't have light leaks is to occupy that space at lights out and open your eyes.


my tent's sealed.. :/


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> definitely a herm. keep one clone, and give it a second chance, unless you don't Like sleeping at night. Only way to tell if your space doesn't have light leaks is to occupy that space at lights out and open your eyes.


I messaged thugpug on instagram and he replied male. i don't trust him at the moment..


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Damn....sorry for your loss


thx man.. i know :/

it was such an expensive one too.. all that resource... gone


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 19, 2017)

Beans are too damn expensive... 10 for 150 cdn I paid. One more month and I'll be hunting through lemon skunk x garlic breath... not into paying for beans anymore... let's see how long that lasts though hahaha


----------



## Enstromentals (Dec 19, 2017)

Buying seeds is like a disease


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> definitely a herm. keep one clone, and give it a second chance, unless you don't Like sleeping at night. Only way to tell if your space doesn't have light leaks is to occupy that space at lights out and open your eyes.


iunno.. i'd rather run something else at the moment.

not sure. feel so dumbfounded. never had a hermie before. but ive found a few males that self flowered during veg.. so i don't have much to go by.

so not sure how abouts to go about this.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> definitely a herm. keep one clone, and give it a second chance, unless you don't Like sleeping at night. Only way to tell if your space doesn't have light leaks is to occupy that space at lights out and open your eyes.


you think so too?? i saw budding before the hermie showed up :/ 
shud i give it another few days? or..


----------



## Enstromentals (Dec 19, 2017)

I just saw thugpug win an auction for a pack of cannarado beans. It was gelato 33 x sunset sherb. His winning bid was $1750


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 19, 2017)

Enstromentals said:


> I just saw thugpug win an auction for a pack of cannarado beans. It was gelato 33 x sunset sherb. His winning bid was $1750


His gear 
Gemz to b discovered 
They found Diamonds in them pak & it shows


----------



## greencropper (Dec 19, 2017)

Enstromentals said:


> I just saw thugpug win an auction for a pack of cannarado beans. It was gelato 33 x sunset sherb. His winning bid was $1750


interesting as Gelato 33 is Sunset Sherbet x Thin Mint Cookies...be much cheaper to just breed your own? ima gonna try it anyway


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I messaged thugpug on instagram and he replied male. i don't trust him at the moment..


Yeah, I can't believe I wrote what I wrote. After looking at all the pics it was def a straight male. I saw the ball sack pic and never gave the benefit of the doubt it was a lady.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> you think so too?? i saw budding before the hermie showed up :/
> shud i give it another few days? or..


No, I wasn't paying good attention. That is a healthy male, no signs of female. I have been fooled by nice males like this, might be worth collecting pollen.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah, I can't believe I wrote what I wrote. After looking at all the pics it was def a straight male. I saw the ball sack pic and never gave the benefit of the doubt it was a lady.


but those pistils :/


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

guess i mistakened them for stipules??


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> but those pistils :/


no pistils there man, Just a ton of new growth. Plenty of males look just like this. I never questioned your judgement, saw the pic of sacs and said herm. After reviewing again, no sign at all of female what so ever, all male there. I have put plenty of plants like this into flower thinking they were ladies, you're not the first lol!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> no pistils there man, Just a ton of new growth. Plenty of males look just like this. I never questioned your judgement, saw the pic of sacs and said herm. After reviewing again, no sign at all of female what so ever, all male there. I have put plenty of plants like this into flower thinking they were ladies, you're not the first lol!


*goes hang myself X_x


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Since i just flipped my other 'keeper' pheno.. realistically how long would it take to make BX seeds from this next plant if it turns out to be female..


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Since i just flipped my other 'keeper' pheno.. realistically how long would it take to make BX seeds from this next plant if it turns out to be female..


short youtube video on guy pollinating his plants. apparently you can collect pollen and pollinate individual branches.. 

wonder how much longer before these sacks open.






http://www.growweedeasy.com/how-to-pollinate-cannabis 

and a beginners guide.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 20, 2017)

I pollinated 2 branches with this guys method for garlic breath x lemon skunk


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 20, 2017)

Like different pollen? Hitting different branches?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 20, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Like different pollen? Hitting different branches?


Nah bro... just garlic male pollen to 2 branches on my prized lemon skunk. Took it out of the room dusted the branches taped paper bag on the 2 branches took it off 5 days later and now a couple weeks from the finish line. Didn't accidently pollinate my whole garden either hehe.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Nah bro... just garlic male pollen to 2 branches on my prized lemon skunk. Took it out of the room dusted the branches taped paper bag on the 2 branches took it off 5 days later and now a couple weeks from the finish line. Didn't accidently pollinate my whole garden either hehe.


Cool! Im doing a hunt for a good banana stud lol


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Nah bro... just garlic male pollen to 2 branches on my prized lemon skunk. Took it out of the room dusted the branches taped paper bag on the 2 branches took it off 5 days later and now a couple weeks from the finish line. Didn't accidently pollinate my whole garden either hehe.


thats what im worried about.. getting pollen all over the place..
has anyone tried to harvest pollen in a civilized manner that care to share some tips?? i feel like i'm just waiting to shake some loose pollen into a bag.. and then cover that bag over my desired female plant while she's budding.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> thats what im worried about.. getting pollen all over the place..
> has anyone tried to harvest pollen in a civilized manner that care to share some tips?? i feel like i'm just waiting to shake some loose pollen into a bag.. and then cover that bag over my desired female plant while she's budding.


Just take some sacs put it into a mason jar and collect... a little goes a long ways. Easy peasy bro...


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Nah bro... just garlic male pollen to 2 branches on my prized lemon skunk. Took it out of the room dusted the branches taped paper bag on the 2 branches took it off 5 days later and now a couple weeks from the finish line. Didn't accidently pollinate my whole garden either hehe.


Done it with plastic bag & a soda straw , only take a day cycle


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> thats what im worried about.. getting pollen all over the place..
> has anyone tried to harvest pollen in a civilized manner that care to share some tips?? i feel like i'm just waiting to shake some loose pollen into a bag.. and then cover that bag over my desired female plant while she's budding.


Cut a male branch about to drop ,
12 x 12 " cardboard 
cover with foil 
poke hole in center 
place large bowl under the square
place cutting into hole so stem in water 
Wait , pollen falls on foil collect with credit card 
Of course place a small lite above male to keep alive 
Will drop for over a week


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Just take some sacs put it into a mason jar and collect... a little goes a long ways. Easy peasy bro...


thanks.. i was thinking i would have to sanitize my whole tent and get rid of all pollen.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 20, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Just take some sacs put it into a mason jar and collect... a little goes a long ways. Easy peasy bro...


can i take the sacks as they are now and just put into a jar, or should i give it another few days??


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> can i take the sacks as they are now and just put into a jar, or should i give it another few days??


Usually takes at least 3 weeks for them to start dropping pollen once put in 12/12. I wait until they are really close, then I remove the plant and put in another room as Far away as possible under an led flood light on 12/12. It doesn't take much light to keep the male alive and dropping pollen once he is close. When all the sacks start opening, I hold a baby food jar under them and shake the pollen into the jar, branch by branch. Leave the jar in a dark dry area for the pollen to dry(pick out all the plant matter first) for 2-3 days, add desiccant packs, and refrigerate. When your desired female is at about 25-30mdays of 12/12, turn off the fans, and dust a top and some lowers with a q-tip dipped in your pollen. A decent top that would yield about an 1/8 of bud will give you 100-300 seeds.....no need to do the whole plant unless you're in the seed business.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Usually takes at least 3 weeks for them to start dropping pollen once put in 12/12. I wait until they are really close, then I remove the plant and put in another room as Far away as possible under an led flood light on 12/12. It doesn't take much light to keep the male alive and dropping pollen once he is close. When all the sacks start opening, I hold a baby food jar under them and shake the pollen into the jar, branch by branch. Leave the jar in a dark dry area for the pollen to dry(pick out all the plant matter first) for 2-3 days, add desiccant packs, and refrigerate. When your desired female is at about 25-30mdays of 12/12, turn off the fans, and dust a top and some lowers with a q-tip dipped in your pollen. A decent top that would yield about an 1/8 of bud will give you 100-300 seeds.....no need to do the whole plant unless you're in the seed business.


Seen a video on IG By deadpanhead where he pulls hands fulls of sacks & runs them thru his kief screen , scrapes it up with a credit card like he's snorting it ,then loads into a vial with a few rice grains


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Seen a video on IG By deadpanhead where he pulls hands fulls of sacks & runs them thru his kief screen , scrapes it up with a credit card like he's snorting it ,then loads into a vial with a few rice grains


Yeah, I like to wait until it's ready to drop on it's own. I have space and patience, so no need for me to try and fuck wth nature. I have tried to force it and got pollen that wasn't viable, so I just do it the full proof way when I find a male that I think is worthy.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2017)

The foil works for me in a old closet single led bulb ,a cutting will last week's that way if u change the water in the bowl


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2017)

Now days I just stick a male in there & say have at


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 27, 2017)

The close up is garlic breath #1 I'm pretty sure it's a mendo leaner maybe some cookies. The whole bed picture the big colas flopping around are my garlic 3 pheno which leans gmo. First time trying an organic bed out.... Going to order the trellis next time lol. This is day 49...


----------



## Seserth (Jan 6, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> The close up is garlic breath #1 I'm pretty sure it's a mendo leaner maybe some cookies. The whole bed picture the big colas flopping around are my garlic 3 pheno which leans gmo. First time trying an organic bed out.... Going to order the trellis next time lol. This is day 49...


looks fucking great. well done


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jan 6, 2018)

Garlic breath pheno 3 the biggest yielder and gmo dom


----------



## Seserth (Jan 6, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> Garlic breath pheno 3 the biggest yielder and gmo dom


Nice brotha.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 17, 2018)

does bud get better lookin than this?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 18, 2018)

was anyone in on the latest PBB, Sherbbreath & Putabreath drops? i see thinktankseedbank had them all for $80!


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jan 19, 2018)

SOL seeds are doing Thug Pug strains for $70. Some are down to $40


----------



## Arkitecht (Jan 19, 2018)

Child's breath from thug pug a few grows back. Precious child x mendo breath.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Bubbles Depot said:


> SOL seeds are doing Thug Pug strains for $70. Some are down to $40


has SOL got their CC working yet? last i looked it was out of order?


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jan 19, 2018)

Not working yet afaik but you can still order the sale prices and pay when they get it sorted if you are using CC. 
I'm in no rush for the seeds so that's what I've done


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Not working yet afaik but you can still order the sale prices and pay when they get it sorted if you are using CC.
> I'm in no rush for the seeds so that's what I've done


best prices ive seen yet those for sure!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> was anyone in on the latest PBB, Sherbbreath & Putabreath drops? i see thinktankseedbank had them all for $80!


if anyone does grab, make sure you get 2 or 3 packs.
i made the mistake of buying 1 pack to give thugpug a test run, and didn't end up finding enough females to make it worth my while.. popped 9 seeds, got 6 males, 1 dud, and 2 females. Unfortunately the strongest seedlings turned out to be males, and my 2 weakest/slowest growth seedlings turned out to be females. One of which started out really tall and lanky, so I thought it was going to be a male for sure.. so I never gave it any attention.. 

Will post pics soon!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> if anyone does grab, make sure you get 2 or 3 packs.
> i made the mistake of buying 1 pack to give thugpug a test run, and didn't end up finding enough females to make it worth my while.. popped 9 seeds, got 6 males, 1 dud, and 2 females. Unfortunately the strongest seedlings turned out to be males, and my 2 weakest/slowest growth seedlings turned out to be females. One of which started out really tall and lanky, so I thought it was going to be a male for sure.. so I never gave it any attention..
> 
> Will post pics soon!


this could be good news for a pollen chucker like myself, more males to choose for an optimum stud!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 20, 2018)

greencropper said:


> this could be good news for a pollen chucker like myself, more males to choose for an optimum stud!


bro.. i thought about taking this male's pollen and re pollinate myself some f2 PBB's but I just don't know enough about Thugpug's gear to know what I'll even be getting.. so i decided to just go through with these 2 plants and see what I get.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 20, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> bro.. i thought about taking this male's pollen and re pollinate myself some f2 PBB's but I just don't know enough about Thugpug's gear to know what I'll even be getting.. so i decided to just go through with these 2 plants and see what I get.


sucks tho.. man im telling you guys.. if you do grab make sure you get at least 2 packs for the hunt. Imagine being like me and only finding 2 females of the batch.. you don't even know if you found 'good keeper phenos' because you got like only 2 girls to go by.. lol. don't make my mistake boys..


----------



## greencropper (Jan 20, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> bro.. i thought about taking this male's pollen and re pollinate myself some f2 PBB's but I just don't know enough about Thugpug's gear to know what I'll even be getting.. so i decided to just go through with these 2 plants and see what I get.


hope they kickon for you, everything ive seen here about Pugs gear is very good, another bank recently used a PeanutButterBreath to outcross to pretty much their whole range
https://www.firestax.com/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/fresh-coast-seed-co


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 20, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hope they kickon for you, everything ive seen here about Pugs gear is very good, another bank recently used a PeanutButterBreath to outcross to pretty much their whole range
> https://www.firestax.com/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/fresh-coast-seed-co


i think its lacking in the yield department.. like most cookie strains. I bought it mainly 'cause someone on IG said it smelt like PB.. but turns out none of the phenos smell like peanuts or anything of the sort lol.. other than that i think it's an alright strain. not for me though.
there's some nice colours to choose from what i saw.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jan 20, 2018)

My gmo pheno of garlic breath smells like garlic chem and menthol. Very menthol on the inhale ... she yields really well too.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 20, 2018)

gmo looked dank as hell. but i need to lay off getting more seeds atm lol. EG deserves some of my attention now.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jan 20, 2018)

Their gear looks fire as well!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 20, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> Their gear looks fire as well!


nothing but..

give me any one of their strains anyday. idc


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jan 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> has SOL got their CC working yet? last i looked it was out of order?


Credit card payment is back. Got a pack of Meat Breath and a pack of Cherry Hills on their way to the UK for $127


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 21, 2018)

Glukie Breath @44F

#1










#2


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice. Popped two Halitosis Breaths that just went into flower bother were females. Popped half a pack of glukie last week.


----------



## Sebie43 (Jan 21, 2018)

Does anyone have good reviews on Meat Madness? My buddy had a pheno but it was lightweight and none of us were big fans of the smoke. I still had a half pack of beans though so I popped 2 seeds, I dropped one on its head so now I'm working with one meat seedling that I hope shows out for me. I'm just curious of others experiences?


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 22, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Nice. Popped two Halitosis Breaths that just went into flower bother were females. Popped half a pack of glukie last week.


I cracked 7 beans and got these two girls out of it....I’ve got cutting of both going now and still have 3 or 4 beans left to start at some point.


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Feb 5, 2018)

Just got a pack of the Glukie Breath in the mail and am considering ordering another couple thug pug strains but can't decide whether to pick up the Meatbreath or the Wounded Warriors Breath. I've been drooling over the Meat breath pictures since I found out about thug but I also really want to get my hands on something with that Grape stomper in it somewhere. Any suggestions between those two strains? I've found plenty of grow pics and info for the Meat breath but not much for the WWB.

Also thanks Johny for posting those pics of the Glukie I've been having a hard time finding anyone growing it.


----------



## Enstromentals (Feb 5, 2018)

TheImmaculateEjaculate said:


> Just got a pack of the Glukie Breath in the mail and am considering ordering another couple thug pug strains but can't decide whether to pick up the Meatbreath or the Wounded Warriors Breath. I've been drooling over the Meat breath pictures since I found out about thug but I also really want to get my hands on something with that Grape stomper in it somewhere. Any suggestions between those two strains? I've found plenty of grow pics and info for the Meat breath but not much for the WWB.
> 
> Also thanks Johny for posting those pics of the Glukie I've been having a hard time finding anyone growing it.


Gromer himself says that meat breath is his favorite strain that he's bred


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 6, 2018)

Got two Halitosis Breaths in flower. One had one set of lower balls I plucked but so far that is it. I did have to go into the tent during lights off twice to water due to things I had going on so that could have contributed. Not really worried everything else looks good.

One of these ladies is one of the rankest nastiest smelling plants I have ever had and we are only in like week 4.

Smells like rotten poop mixed with dank kushyness.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 6, 2018)

Glukie breath #1 harvested day 57










#2 harvested Day 57


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 6, 2018)

Most the glukies ive seen have been nothing special. What are your thoughts? Quick finisher eh?


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 6, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Most the glukies ive seen have been nothing special. What are your thoughts? Quick finisher eh?


I think their both keepers as far as I’m concerned, I quick dried a couple buds and the first testers are great... potent smoke. They both smell like the Gorilla glue I have tried. # 2 has a bit of a twang to it but, both have a very sweet kush smell. 

#2 is pretty slow in veg, so that might be an issue down the line . Going to have to try another run with her...this was far from a perfect environment....my temps have been getting into the low 60’s and my humidity has never gone above 40% the entire grow. 

As far as the finish time...I’m growing organic and have been top dressing malted barely powder and I’ve heard it can help speed up finishing time by 10-15%......no idea if it’s true, but I was expecting them to take longer to finish.


----------



## Pitu (Feb 8, 2018)

Thought I should share my sherb breath and puta breath testers here only popped 2 beans of each was a small multi strains round as a test how my mini set up would work lol.

Here is her the sherb breath before coming down.



And here we got that puta breath man she stayed small in this set up lmao.
Think it's a bud of 5 grams lmao 



Not getting a good reading on the flavours just yet but that will come with the cure I guess. 
Sherb breath crazy strong fuel scent and the puta breath really different with a mild earthy smell.
Can't wait to smoke them when they had there cure.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2018)

Pitu said:


> Thought I should share my sherb breath and puta breath testers here only popped 2 beans of each was a small multi strains round as a test how my mini set up would work lol.
> 
> Here is her the sherb breath before coming down.
> 
> ...


so you only got about 5 grams from the puta plant? thought it would have been more since wedding cake is known to be a reasonable yield?


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 9, 2018)

Glukie # 2 after she’s dried.....endded up with 80.5g’s






And #1 with 77g’s


----------



## Pitu (Feb 9, 2018)

greencropper said:


> so you only got about 5 grams from the puta plant? thought it would have been more since wedding cake is known to be a reasonable yield?


Have not weighed it yet mate but seeing how small of a bud it is lol it's between 5 and 10 my guess.

Was grown only under 250 watts in a multistrain set up in 3.5L pots but this and 2 other strais I had yielded by far the least of all of them.
I had 17 plants in the end in that tent so for a test have seen how things can go better and stuff like that.
Still have almost 2 packs of each of those strains so the next time they will be run properly.


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Feb 14, 2018)

Enstromentals said:


> Gromer himself says that meat breath is his favorite strain that he's bred


Thanks for the reply, decided to go with both. Picked up a pack of the Meatbreath and the Wounded warriors


----------



## the gnome (Feb 15, 2018)

TheImmaculateEjaculate said:


> Thanks for the reply, decided to go with both. Picked up a pack of the Meatbreath and the Wounded warriors


meatbreath is one tasty tasty sparkler, so many peeps requested it when i did my 1st run with it,
I highly recommend it brother


----------



## kingzt (Feb 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> meatbreath is one tasty tasty sparkler, so many peeps requested it when i did my 1st run with it,
> I highly recommend it brother


What's the nose on her? I was thinking of getting a pack of the meaters butI got a peanut butter breath that has a nice sweet smell to her and don't want something similar.


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Feb 16, 2018)

the gnome said:


> meatbreath is one tasty tasty sparkler, so many peeps requested it when i did my 1st run with it,
> I highly recommend it brother


Yeah from what I've read you really can't go wrong with the meatbreath. Gotta finish up my current go and then onto a batch of clusterfunk from bodhi and then starting my first run of the breaths after that. Super excited.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 16, 2018)

kingzt said:


> What's the nose on her? I was thinking of getting a pack of the meaters butI got a peanut butter breath that has a nice sweet smell to her and don't want something similar.


you won't get anywhere near a "nice sweet smell" with FM, definitely a stanky opposite to PBB, 
I still have my PBB keeper pheno from the 1st couple of drops a couple years back


----------



## JP720 (Feb 23, 2018)

greencropper said:


> has SOL got their CC working yet? last i looked it was out of order?


Sol Seeds are accepting credit cards.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 28, 2018)

So 2 of my 3 Halitosis Breaths are Herms. One more so than the other. Picked off lower balls on one about week 3 of flower and been plucking nanners on both ever since. Not terrible but it gets annoying. Probably won't run again or pop anymore.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 12, 2018)

What’s best yielded of the thug pug. Breath line. Anyone. I got a pack of the peanut popped 5 -1 came up (never sprouted in soak). The 1 that made it veg very slow n was very small, of course it was a male. Just curious I see so many great pics n talk about taste n high.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 13, 2018)

Here are some shots of a Peanut Butter Breath. I did 2 packs, the germ rates were pretty bad I think only 12 popped,out of that I had 5 females. I kept 2 to run again,this is a table of one of them,I think this was around day 60 and I took them to 65.

I ended up not keeping this one though,everything was fine about it,smell/high/flavor, but it tested at 18% and the other I have which I also like tested at 24. The other keeper is a couple weeks behind this one, Ill get some pics of it on here soon.


----------



## LOKness (Mar 24, 2018)

picked up a puta breath clone for my first grow. had a bit of powdery mildew in mid flower, cut off a bunch of stuff and sprayed the rest, managed to burn all the pistils... seems to be doing OK now, will post pics soon


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Mar 27, 2018)

BustinScales510 said:


> Here are some shots of a Peanut Butter Breath. I did 2 packs, the germ rates were pretty bad I think only 12 popped,out of that I had 5 females. I kept 2 to run again,this is a table of one of them,I think this was around day 60 and I took them to 65.
> 
> I ended up not keeping this one though,everything was fine about it,smell/high/flavor, but it tested at 18% and the other I have which I also like tested at 24. The other keeper is a couple weeks behind this one, Ill get some pics of it on here soon.
> 
> ...


Looking good man! I found a good deal on some packs of PBB and hopefully gonna pick one or two up on my next paycheck. I've been doing the scuffing method with older seeds and have had 8 for 8 pop since starting it so hopefully I won't get hit with the low germ rates.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 27, 2018)

Nug off my Halitosis Breath as it was going into the dark room for 48hrs before it's chop.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 28, 2018)

TheImmaculateEjaculate said:


> Looking good man! I found a good deal on some packs of PBB and hopefully gonna pick one or two up on my next paycheck. I've been doing the scuffing method with older seeds and have had 8 for 8 pop since starting it so hopefully I won't get hit with the low germ rates.


I’ve heard quite a few people say that scuffing the seeds helps quite a bit with his breath strains, particularly PBB. I’m planning on scuffing all of mine when I finally get around to popping my Thug Pug gear.


----------



## Lola Grows (Apr 13, 2018)

Ordered from sol seeds on the 10th , package arrived today with compound genetics half pack freebie. 
Pugs Purple Drank Breath, running this with my new hlg 550


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 17, 2018)

Got another round of my Glukie breath #1 going. Just coming into week 6. She sure is a stretchy girl. Wants to take over the whole space


----------



## GiuseppeCantone (Apr 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> you scored well, no peanutbutter breath left in stock @ greenline...dammm missed out on that....


sol seeds has some still. everything is %25 off right now as well. just grabbed that one and purple drank breath


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2018)

Same nug as above on day 56. Gonna give he a few more days.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 21, 2018)

Terrapin2 said:


> cherry hills sounds awesome.


Exited to use this Cherry Hill male’s pollen I got from a buddy. He’s a beast in the resin dept.
Comic Book Genetics 2nd round release, boom!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone mess with the meat madness strain? Should it be similar to meatbreath?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 22, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Anyone mess with the meat madness strain? Should it be similar to meatbreath?


Haven’t messed with either, but have Meat Breath seeds sitting in storage.

Should be similar, MM is Meatloaf x Mendo Montage F3. MB is Meatloaf x Mendo Breath F2. And Mendo Breath is OGKB x Mendo Montage. You likely won’t find the OGKB phenos in Meat Madness, which could be a good or bad thing, depending on how you feel about OGKB.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 22, 2018)

I got peanut butter breath too, which from my understanding is dosidos x Mendo breath? So ogkb phenos should be covered? If not I got some other ogkb stuff 
So what exactly would one expect from a mendo montage leaning meat madness plant?
Just trying to decide what packs to pop. Really appreciate the info JB


----------



## kingzt (Jun 22, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Same nug as above on day 56. Gonna give he a few more days.


Damn looks freckin amazin! What strain is that?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 22, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I got peanut butter breath too, which from my understanding is dosidos x Mendo breath? So ogkb phenos should be covered? If not I got some other ogkb stuff
> So what exactly would one expect from a mendo montage leaning meat madness plant?
> Just trying to decide what packs to pop. Really appreciate the info JB


Oh yeah, Peanut Butter Breath should show some OGKB phenos. It looks like a lot of Thug Pug’s ‘breath’ strains throw them. 

I’m assuming a Mendo Montage leaning plant would exhibit more of the purps side of things. I imagine Meat Madness can throw some crazy terps, grape and beef.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 23, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Damn looks freckin amazin! What strain is that?


Thanks. Glukie Breath. Love this strain ! 







Got another really nice Pheno of her as well.....I think she’s OGKB dom. Super slow in veg and has crazy mutant growth going on. I think she almost looks prehistoric Or something. She’s gonna be a biggin


----------



## PistilCalyxCola (Jun 26, 2018)

Has anyone grown out the grape breath? I don’t even hear anyone ever mention it. I got a pack I’m itching to grow but since I can’t find any info on it I have other seeds that I know for a fact are fire. Anyone seen if there’s any potential in these?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 27, 2018)

His last round or two of releases weren't that popular, I think people were getting worn out on Pug crosses but doesn't mean there's not fire in that Grapebreath.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 27, 2018)

Shit I just went in for a couple packs of meatbreath after looking through Instagram photos of it. I think thugpug should take his more popular strains like meatbreath and further work the line, make crosses with his own strains.


----------



## mista sativa (Jun 27, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Shit I just went in for a couple packs of meatbreath after looking through Instagram photos of it. I think thugpug should take his more popular strains like meatbreath and further work the line, make crosses with his own strains.


I think I seen he said he was done with the “breath” lines, so he can work on other projects.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 27, 2018)

mista sativa said:


> I think I seen he said he was done with the “breath” lines, so he can work on other projects.


He’s been saying that for a long time now but we keep seeing ‘breath’ seeds drop. For months I’ve heard Studly was being put out to pasture, but just the other day he said he was going to make some more Sophie’s Breath seeds. I do believe he’s been doing crosses with a Garlic Breath male though. 


SensiPuff said:


> Shit I just went in for a couple packs of meatbreath after looking through Instagram photos of it. I think thugpug should take his more popular strains like meatbreath and further work the line, make crosses with his own strains.


For what it’s worth, he’s said multiple times that Meat Breath is his favorite that he’s bred. It should be good.


----------



## Cereal_killer2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

Scuff them gently with the missus' nail file before you soak em. 99% germ rates for me with that move.



the gnome said:


> time to get off your back sideTHC B
> you may be missing the boat,
> your only regret will be sitting haha.
> i picked up 2 paks from the 1st drops late 2015 I think.
> ...


----------



## Intuition (Aug 27, 2018)

Just ordered glukie breath. Pretty stoked been waiting patiently. Oklahoma just got through medicinal.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 2, 2018)

Glukie breath....my mutant Pheno at day 36 flower. Edit,....haha of coarse I don’t notice the hair until after I post the picture lol. Oh well I’m the only one smoking it any ways..


----------



## mista sativa (Sep 2, 2018)

Putabreath day 53 in organic soil


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 2, 2018)

mista sativa said:


> Putabreath day 53 in organic soil
> View attachment 4191555 View attachment 4191556


That looks super chunky for day 53. How long you gonna let her go ?


----------



## mista sativa (Sep 2, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> That looks super chunky for day 53. How long you gonna let her go ?


They’ll get the axe on day 60.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 3, 2018)

mista sativa said:


> They’ll get the axe on day 60.


Are you using malted barely powder at all ? I’m growing organic as well and have been using mbp to top dress and found my Glukies finishes around 60 days too. 
I’ve heard online slot of pugs strains going 9-10 weeks. I gave my buddy a cut of both my Glukies and he grows in promix with salts and he’s going almost 10 weeks.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 3, 2018)

Garlic Breath pheno #1 ....this pheno was louder than GMO in flower, its curing up at the moment but for being the first out of 4 or 5 phenos to flower out its definitely checking most boxes so far. Cant wait to see what phenos 2 3 and 4 are like


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 3, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Garlic Breath pheno #1 ....this pheno was louder than GMO in flower, its curing up at the moment but for being the first out of 4 or 5 phenos to flower out its definitely checking most boxes so far. Cant wait to see what phenos 2 3 and 4 are like
> 
> View attachment 4192034 View attachment 4192029


Well done.


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Sep 3, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Garlic Breath pheno #1 ....this pheno was louder than GMO in flower, its curing up at the moment but for being the first out of 4 or 5 phenos to flower out its definitely checking most boxes so far. Cant wait to see what phenos 2 3 and 4 are like
> 
> View attachment 4192034 View attachment 4192029


Looking beautiful! can't wait to pop some thug pug and try my hand at his genetics!

Is the Garlic breath for sale yet? I haven't seen it up anywhere just thug posting on IG about it.


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 3, 2018)

PBB
OGKB pheno mutant


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 3, 2018)

TheImmaculateEjaculate said:


> Looking beautiful! can't wait to pop some thug pug and try my hand at his genetics!
> 
> Is the Garlic breath for sale yet? I haven't seen it up anywhere just thug posting on IG about it.


Garlic Breath has been around for a while. It’s GMO x Studly (Mendobreath F2). It should be in stock at one of the seed banks that carries Thug Pug. 

He’s currently testing Garlic Butter which is Peanut Butter Breath x Garlic Breath.


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Sep 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Garlic Breath has been around for a while. It’s GMO x Studly (Mendobreath F2). It should be in stock at one of the seed banks that carries Thug Pug.
> 
> He’s currently testing Garlic Butter which is Peanut Butter Breath x Garlic Breath.


You are correct, just remembered the garlic part I guess lol


----------



## mista sativa (Sep 4, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Are you using malted barely powder at all ? I’m growing organic as well and have been using mbp to top dress and found my Glukies finishes around 60 days too.
> I’ve heard online slot of pugs strains going 9-10 weeks. I gave my buddy a cut of both my Glukies and he grows in promix with salts and he’s going almost 10 weeks.


No malted barley powder... I’m only chopping because I moved my grow. I haven’t even looked at the trichomes yet.


----------



## mista sativa (Sep 4, 2018)

Without the blurple. Putabreath


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 13, 2018)

Glukie breath 48 days.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 22, 2018)

59days


----------



## Intuition (Sep 24, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Glukie breath....my mutant Pheno at day 36 flower. Edit,....haha of coarse I don’t notice the hair until after I post the picture lol. Oh well I’m the only one smoking it any ways..


Beautiful plant!!


----------



## kds710 (Sep 24, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> 59days


nice!


----------



## kds710 (Sep 24, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Well done.


thanks man i gotta give credit to my brother as well


TheImmaculateEjaculate said:


> Looking beautiful! can't wait to pop some thug pug and try my hand at his genetics!
> 
> Is the Garlic breath for sale yet? I haven't seen it up anywhere just thug posting on IG about it.


appreciate it. Not sure exactly who has some in stock but I'm pretty sure Gromer himself is sitting on a grip of Garlic Breath seeds, unfortunately he doesn't do direct sales though

*also I hate to plug this dickhead's company at any time but the fact remains the prices are as low as you'll ever find at between $50-$65 a pack, at gloseedbank.com … no garlic breath but im sure there'll be more eventually on there


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 25, 2018)

i grow PBB
11 male and 1 no sexing yet, but think another male.....
very good odor, the ogkb phenos are very slow, not for production
some pollen for others females, 
no lucky to me with thug pug,
i skip this breeder for sometime, but only personal experience


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 25, 2018)

rmzrmz said:


> i grow PBB
> 11 male and 1 no sexing yet, but think another male.....
> very good odor, the ogkb phenos are very slow, not for production
> some pollen for others females,
> ...


Keep the best male, store some pollen and try making your own cross , i make some cross with a nice pbb male, i have high hope in the father

My pugsbreath male was slow as fuck but the offspring keep the Frost and tight nugs of the father and there growing way faster


----------



## greencropper (Sep 25, 2018)

rmzrmz said:


> i grow PBB
> 11 male and 1 no sexing yet, but think another male.....
> very good odor, the ogkb phenos are very slow, not for production
> some pollen for others females,
> ...


11 males out of 1 pack? thats the worst ive ever heard of anything, got 2 packs PBB, seen low germ rates about it tho too


----------



## Anothermeduser (Sep 26, 2018)

rmzrmz said:


> i grow PBB
> 11 male and 1 no sexing yet, but think another male.....
> very good odor, the ogkb phenos are very slow, not for production
> some pollen for others females,
> ...


Out of a pack of pbb I got 8 females and 2 nice males, made a shit ton of seeds and kept 2 winner females to run, well worth the price, every thug pug pack I've popped has given me a nice keeper and had good germ rates


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 26, 2018)

the ppb plants are really nice and very good odor,
the only thing is pure males,
i like make my own cross but nothing like 12-0 ratio,
is first time to me with this male ratio,
always have 2-3 females or only 1 from a pack,
i have more than 10 year to growing regular seeds from different breeders from around the world,
i cant says thug pug is bad genetic, 
only i have bad lucky with this, the worst... 

so of course, the only for me now is select some male, pollinate female and germinate other ogkb cross from different breeder, a little patience and keep giving.....


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2018)

rmzrmz said:


> the ppb plants are really nice and very good odor,
> the only thing is pure males,
> i like make my own cross but nothing like 12-0 ratio,
> is first time to me with this male ratio,
> ...


well bright side is you got a shit ton of males to choose from...but thats freaky getting that many males to start with?


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Out of a pack of pbb I got 8 females and 2 nice males, made a shit ton of seeds and kept 2 winner females to run, well worth the price, every thug pug pack I've popped has given me a nice keeper and had good germ rates


reason why ive bought 2 packs PBB is cos of low germ rates with it from a number of experienced growers here, you must have the magic touch, i intend to pollen chuck with mine...of course hehehe


----------



## redzi (Sep 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> reason why ive bought 2 packs PBB is cos of low germ rates with it from a number of experienced growers here, you must have the magic touch, i intend to pollen chuck with mine...of course hehehe


I have 100% with PBB, while Sophies breath is 80%. The PBB can be slow to sprout with a high rate of mutants.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> reason why ive bought 2 packs PBB is cos of low germ rates with it from a number of experienced growers here, you must have the magic touch, i intend to pollen chuck with mine...of course hehehe


To date popped 4/4 low germ rate was due to hard seed a little scuffing is advised before trowing your money in the garbage can, h2o2 help a lot also


----------



## hlpdsk (Sep 26, 2018)

I got a tri-foliate purple drank breath that has turned out to be male. A thirsty bastard.  If he keeps doing his thing I will probably chuck him to a female meatbreath and some gps.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Sep 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> reason why ive bought 2 packs PBB is cos of low germ rates with it from a number of experienced growers here, you must have the magic touch, i intend to pollen chuck with mine...of course hehehe


I wouldn't say experienced, I read all the reports and just seemed to be from a certain skill level, 4 packs of thug pug down so far and got over 40 sprouts out of them, been at this for 30 yrs now though.. seen lots of guys on ig have great success with them So it's not just me.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2018)

well hot damn!...hoping you can post your Thug grows here & show us all how its really done ha!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 28, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> you think so too?? i saw budding before the hermie showed up :/
> shud i give it another few days? or..


Your not the only person that has had issues with thugpug gear. Didn’t have anything herm but plants were dwarfs n mutant. On two different strains. Had one female out of two packs that was worth anything. Only one other it was mutant as were all the males


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 29, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Your not the only person that has had issues with thugpug gear. Didn’t have anything herm but plants were dwarfs n mutant. On two different strains. Had one female out of two packs that was worth anything. Only one other it was mutant as were all the males


My best pheno were the mutant pheno, slow as hell , weird growth, hard To clone but AAAA quality smoke and what did you expect from a ogkb cross??


----------



## Houdeeni (Sep 29, 2018)

It’s been a while since I’ve popped seeds. I’ve been running Chem4 in my operation. I’m thinking I wanna try meat breath. I’ve ran GSC but Didn’t love the results because I’ve fine tuned indica friendly environments and am not looking to change that yet (that’s for the move to our commercial space once we get our license in). 

Would meat breath deal well in those environments? Any personal suggestions as to what respond well to an environment that would also support a chem dawg4


----------



## indican3 (Sep 29, 2018)

I've gotten normal germ rates from PBB and other Thugpug gear (Meatbreath, PBJ) seeds usually always crack open <24hrs of soak.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 30, 2018)

Houdeeni said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve popped seeds. I’ve been running Chem4 in my operation. I’m thinking I wanna try meat breath. I’ve ran GSC but Didn’t love the results because I’ve fine tuned indica friendly environments and am not looking to change that yet (that’s for the move to our commercial space once we get our license in).
> 
> Would meat breath deal well in those environments? Any personal suggestions as to what respond well to an environment that would also support a chem dawg4


Meat breath tend to grow like a pole with lots of small stem


----------



## greencropper (Sep 30, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Meat breath tend to grow like a pole with lots of small stem View attachment 4208069


damn you will be jamming those together like a pine forest!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Your not the only person that has had issues with thugpug gear. Didn’t have anything herm but plants were dwarfs n mutant. On two different strains. Had one female out of two packs that was worth anything. Only one other it was mutant as were all the males


yeaa.. :/ 

i found a bunch of males too. but if you grew out those males, the majority of them woulda made worthy breeding material


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 30, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> yeaa.. :/
> 
> i found a bunch of males too. but if you grew out those males, the majority of them woulda made worthy breeding material


They were all dwarfs n mutants. Not worthy of breeding


----------



## QuikWay (Sep 30, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Meat breath tend to grow like a pole with lots of small stem View attachment 4208069


train that beast a little bit and it will be forced to *not* be a pole.....


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 1, 2018)

QuikWay said:


> train that beast a little bit and it will be forced to *not* be a pole.....


One got topped, one left untopped...
The first became a mess trowing branch everywhere the other looking like she missed somethings in the sky even after hardcore daily bondage session, she reward with quality smoke but if looking for yields scrog is the way to go


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> damn you will be jamming those together like a pine forest!


Lazyness make her big like that lol didn't even bother to put her in a bigger due to clone for back ups ,so she will stay somewhat manageable and i will be watch how she flower


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 1, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> They were all dwarfs n mutants. Not worthy of breeding


Have you ever saw ogkb or her cross??
The pheno you look for is in those slow as hell mutant...


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Lazyness make her big like that lol didn't even bother to put her in a bigger due to clone for back ups ,so she will stay somewhat manageable and i will be watch how she flower


all good there man, i got a pack of those plus a few other Thugear on idle, always glad to see people growing it out, usually pretty spectacular, mine will all be involved in spreading their genes, at some point in the future, the PBB will be next i think in 3mths


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 1, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Have you ever saw ogkb or her cross??
> The pheno you look for is in those slow as hell mutant...


the 3 fingered fan leaves!!!


----------



## Houdeeni (Oct 1, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Meat breath tend to grow like a pole with lots of small stem View attachment 4208069


Great and strong looking plant!!!

Have you grown it in a larger pot? I’ve found the wider the pot the wider the plant. 

Would love to see what happens to it when topped. 

Waiting for my next crop to come in then then I’m buying meat breath for sure sure. 




Side note. Has anyone seen anything about about “unicorn poop”. Saw it on TPG1.0’s, formerly gromer, ig post.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 3, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> My best pheno were the mutant pheno, slow as hell , weird growth, hard To clone but AAAA quality smoke and what did you expect from a ogkb cross??


I expect 8 week veg I should be able to clone not even a side branch big enough to clone if I wanted . Not going to argue. To many other great strains.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 3, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> I expect 8 week veg I should be able to clone not even a side branch big enough to clone if I wanted . Not going to argue. To many other great strains.


There many way to promote side growth if you don't know any or waited 8weeks until you realise that... not going to argue have a nice you gave me a good laugh


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 3, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> There many way to promote side growth if you don't know any or waited 8weeks until you realise that... not going to argue have a nice you gave me a good laugh


Ha


----------



## Houdeeni (Oct 3, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Meat breath tend to grow like a pole with lots of small stem View attachment 4208069



Don’t you think the fact that you’re using such a small pot for a big plant the reason why it’s growing that way. 

Topping, trimming and a larger pot would def clause more lateral growth.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 3, 2018)

Houdeeni said:


> Don’t you think the fact that you’re using such a small pot for a big plant the reason why it’s growing that way.
> 
> Topping, trimming and a larger pot would def clause more lateral growth.


Yeah maybe because its a small pot..
Fruity peebles og

Also when im pheno hunting, i don't care about bigger pot or trimming or topping...
The only way they get topped is when im not able to clone a branch, i veg them 5weeks and just trow everyone in flower, if she worth it her clone get good care and a bigger pot (3gal or 5 gal) or if she not worth it, clone get the same pot as mom


----------



## Houdeeni (Oct 4, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Yeah maybe because its a small pot..View attachment 4210078
> Fruity peebles og
> 
> Also when im pheno hunting, i don't care about bigger pot or trimming or topping...
> The only way they get topped is when im not able to clone a branch, i veg them 5weeks and just trow everyone in flower, if she worth it her clone get good care and a bigger pot (3gal or 5 gal) or if she not worth it, clone get the same pot as mom



Well I’ll be a monkeys uncle


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 4, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Yeah maybe because its a small pot..View attachment 4210078
> Fruity peebles og
> 
> Also when im pheno hunting, i don't care about bigger pot or trimming or topping...
> The only way they get topped is when im not able to clone a branch, i veg them 5weeks and just trow everyone in flower, if she worth it her clone get good care and a bigger pot (3gal or 5 gal) or if she not worth it, clone get the same pot as mom


That's a good a good strategy. Such a waste of resource if they aren't keepers.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 4, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> That's a good a good strategy. Such a waste of resource if they aren't keepers.


I got some friend even more hardcore they veg them in sip party cup and they tall and healthy like mine , im also thinking about party cup with coco coir but i would have to water more


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 4, 2018)

I got 2 pugs breath males and 2 Sophie's breath males that are about to bust there nuts anyone want pollen from them if not I may chop them or for the hell of it throw a few fem in with one of them what is better strain pugs or Sophie's breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 5, 2018)

Just scored a 10pk of PBBreath...very excited to run this. Might also snag a pack of sherb breath. Looked at some pics on this page and it looks fire.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Mutants with Thug Pug? Say it aint so, lol.

I have a pack of PBB and Ghostbreath. Always wanted Sophies but missed the boat. 

Anyway, I've been thinking about germing some GB but I have so much going right now I'm not sure I can devote the time it takes to keep a sharp eye on them.

Anyone have any experience with this one they could share? I've seen the pics on IG but that's about it. I know some love IG but it seems more like a pageant to entertain newer growers. Sorry, not trying to offend, I'd just rather hear about first hand experience from the growers here. 
Input is greatly appreciated.
TIA


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mutants with Thug Pug? Say it aint so, lol.
> 
> I have a pack of PBB and Ghostbreath. Always wanted Sophies but missed the boat.
> 
> ...


They’re just strong with the OGKB phenos. The severe mutant pics I’ve posted are from the MAC1.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> They’re just strong with the OGKB phenos. The severe mutant pics I’ve posted are from the MAC1.


Have you followed Thug Pug for long or grown any of their seeds. Or anything from original breeder? 
I've seen the MAC1 thread. It was kind of Gromer to help Cap out.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you followed Thug Pug for long or grown any of their seeds. Or anything from original breeder?
> I've seen the MAC1 thread. It was kind of Gromer to help Cap out.


You’re right. It’s all just a big conspiracy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You’re right. It’s all just a big conspiracy.


I didn't say that. Go find some else to debate with if that's what you plan to do. I'm interested in growers hands on experience with those two crosses.
Have you even grown any Thug Pug gear?​If so, what has you experience been?

And I know where Caps thread is. I've followed him since before he made Caps bennies/OG BioWar.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mutants with Thug Pug? Say it aint so, lol.
> 
> I have a pack of PBB and Ghostbreath. Always wanted Sophies but missed the boat.
> 
> ...


The garlic breath is nice, I had 10 out of 11 seeds, 3 died very young, just stopped growing, culled one I didn't like, 2 nice males, 2 males I tossed, 2 females, I don't like the 10 week flower but otherwise pretty prime stuff, has a unique smell to it, all of it male and female, kept one, bought 2 more packs and stashed them after I saw what it produced, been using 2 males for breeding and just coming around to see what they produce soon. There is a huge variance in thug pug seeds but all seem worth growing as they all frost up nice, my ogkb leaning garlic breath keeper, it got some power to it and yields nice.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> The garlic breath is nice, I had 10 out of 11 seeds, 3 died very young, just stopped growing, culled one I didn't like, 2 nice males, 2 males I tossed, 2 females, I don't like the 10 week flower but otherwise pretty prime stuff, has a unique smell to it, all of it male and female, kept one, bought 2 more packs and stashed them after I saw what it produced, been using 2 males for breeding and just coming around to see what they produce soon. There is a huge variance in thug pug seeds but all seem worth growing as they all frost up nice, my ogkb leaning garlic breath keeper, it got some power to it and yields nice.


Beautiful nug shot. 
And thanks for the info. All the pics I've seen of Garlic Breath look pretty amazing so you should have some great offspring.

I thought about getting the Garlic Breath when they released but I already had a bunch of GMO crosses so I went with PBB. I have Sherb too but the Ghost I'm most excited about. 
It took me a while to track that one down. ​


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 8, 2018)

Has anyone used sol seeds to order thug pug? They seem alot cheaper than the other banks.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone used sol seeds to order thug pug? They seem alot cheaper than the other banks.


I have. They’re legit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I have. They’re legit.


Thanks dude.


----------



## hlpdsk (Oct 8, 2018)

I have too, i think because they are in Michigan they probably know each other or get the hookup. No problem so far.


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 10, 2018)

What's the better strain pug or Sophies breath with like yeild n potency


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 10, 2018)

chuckie86 said:


> What's the better strain pug or Sophies breath with like yeild n potency


I don't know about Sophie but I have bad breath which is a pheno of sophisticated lady which is Sophie, day time smoke is what I've seen posted, my bad breath is that a decent daytime, drop dead gorgeous but not overpowering like my pbb or meat breath, I would expect a powerhouse in pugs breath like the pbb or meat whereas the bad breath is unique and powerful smell but doesn't hit like I like, I'm making some seeds with it and probably going to let it go after that. Here a shot of a lower bud on the bad breath.


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks I have a few males ma Sophies breath n pugs breath I might hit The white plants I got with the pugs breath pollen if it's a better strain


----------



## hlpdsk (Oct 25, 2018)

Meatbreath lowers 
 

And this crazy curled jurassic park mutant leaf pbb. Before purple it looked like some kind of super kale. 


Everything about 6.5 weeks


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 27, 2018)

the miracles exists
the last plant was a Female
 
this female was the most slowing plant i have in my 14years to grow, for show sex, meybe i can compare with some sativa landrace, but in other ways this is hybrid 
 
pbb funky fuck male


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 27, 2018)

Meatbreath @6wk


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2018)

So Friday nite/Sat morning, 3am during the sox game I threw my 12 sherb breath already germinated beans in soil. By the time I woke up Sat morning there are 3 already above the soil. Today there is 9 above soil. That's a good start.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 29, 2018)

see Garlic Breath took the best indoor indica at the Oregon Dope cut. no herms, lol.


----------



## BarryBwana (Oct 29, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


I'm struggling so hard to find those seeds in stock!

My fav strain by them but I've not tried many...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 29, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> I'm struggling so hard to find those seeds in stock!
> 
> My fav strain by them but I've not tried many...


capital city provisioning center


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 30, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> I'm struggling so hard to find those seeds in stock!
> 
> My fav strain by them but I've not tried many...


I think they are discarded , if i remember right gromer don't plan on making more, i plan to make some f2 but not soon


----------



## hlpdsk (Nov 2, 2018)

meatbreath looking like an easy trim

View attachment 4226052


----------



## hlpdsk (Nov 6, 2018)

pbb lower


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2018)

I have puta breath on the way. Sherb breath already above soil. Getting ready to rock!


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 7, 2018)

Purple Drank Breath #1
Day 55 Purple Drank Breath #2
Day 55  Purple Drank Breath #3
Day 55
Think they’ll go to about 67/70 before the chop. Just wanted to share. Dense , smelly , and super frosted. The frost is crazy .


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 7, 2018)

Another pheno of meat breath in 4 days it started to put some purple on her, smell mostly like mendo breath , remind me of my last pugsbreath


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 7, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Another pheno of meat breath in 4 days it started to put some purple on her, smell mostly like mendo breath , remind me of my last pugsbreath View attachment 4228771


How many girls out of 1 pack? Purple Drank Breath 4 girls, 5 boys, 2 duds, 1 left.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 7, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> How many girls out of 1 pack? Purple Drank Breath 4 girls, 5 boys, 2 duds, 1 left.


4 popped 4 female


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 7, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> 4 popped 4 female


Hey!!!! That’s freaking awesome


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 7, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> I'm struggling so hard to find those seeds in stock!
> 
> My fav strain by them but I've not tried many...


I “seed surf “ daily , saw them on some site called Labyrinth ( never ordered from them personally) also 9 in stock on Oregon’s site. I heard the issues with that site has been resolved and it’s again safe. It’s the peanut butter breath strain if that’s what you’re looking for. 
Good luck


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 8, 2018)

Anyone know how long some of the sherb breath phenos are going? They seem to be moving in veg.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2018)

Sherb breath is moving along fast in veg...so far so good.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I “seed surf “ daily , saw them on some site called Labyrinth ( never ordered from them personally) also 9 in stock on Oregon’s site. I heard the issues with that site has been resolved and it’s again safe. It’s the peanut butter breath strain if that’s what you’re looking for.
> Good luck


I just ordered some thug pug sherbet breath on labyrinth


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> I just ordered some thug pug sherbet breath on labyrinth


They’re pretty reasonably priced like Sol, do you mind posting once they arrive so I can know about how long they take ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> They’re pretty reasonably priced like Sol, do you mind posting once they arrive so I can know about how long they take ? Thanks in advance


No prob, I'll definitely keep ya posted. I'm in Massachusetts so that may help with shipping time calculations. Yeah the price is what made me jump on giving them a try, I was about to buy them at the Boston freedom rally this past year but for the same price but ended up getting some clones and dynasty packs. Then I've been trying to find these seeds for $80 since then (September).

I've been meaning to try Sol, haven't yet though.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> No prob, I'll definitely keep ya posted. I'm in Massachusetts so that may help with shipping time calculations. Yeah the price is what made me jump on giving them a try, I was about to buy them at the Boston freedom rally this past year but for the same price but ended up getting some clones and dynasty packs. Then I've been trying to find these seeds for $80 since then (September).
> 
> I've been meaning to try Sol, haven't yet though.


Sol is super slow but I love their prices so I do business with them often. I just posted a thread asking about Labyrinth because I couldn’t find one , maybe someone will have answers on how fast, slow or reliable they are. If they drop ghost breath I’m risking it lol.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Sol is super slow but I love their prices so I do business with them often. I just posted a thread asking about Labyrinth because I couldn’t find one , maybe someone will have answers on how fast, slow or reliable they are. If they drop ghost breath I’m risking it lol.


That's awesome, I'll definitely give them a try soon then (Sol). 

Yeah I couldn't find anything about labyrinth either, I asked around on overgrow.

Since they're listed as a official vendor on Dynasty's site I figured I'd try them since I trust dynasty.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> That's awesome, I'll definitely give them a try soon then (Sol).
> 
> Yeah I couldn't find anything about labyrinth either, I asked around on overgrow.
> 
> Since they're listed as a official vendor on Dynasty's site I figured I'd try them since I trust dynasty.


Oh ok. If they’re listed they must be official. I think I’ll order something today then. Thank you


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> No prob, I'll definitely keep ya posted. I'm in Massachusetts so that may help with shipping time calculations. Yeah the price is what made me jump on giving them a try, I was about to buy them at the Boston freedom rally this past year but for the same price but ended up getting some clones and dynasty packs. Then I've been trying to find these seeds for $80 since then (September).
> 
> I've been meaning to try Sol, haven't yet though.


I'm in the northeast also. Sol is awesome I just FedEx'd my order form and cash and got my beans within a week. I ordered sherb breath from them. They have awesome prices. Neptune is also good and fast. They take cc, which is sweet. I put an order last Saturday on neptune and had my seeds by the following Tuesday. That's crazy fast. They are a bit more expensive than Sol but they had a few strains that were sold out everywhere else. I have puta breath now.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Oh ok. If they’re listed they must be official. I think I’ll order something today then. Thank you


No problem, I'm happy to help. I can say confidently that they have a fast response time to emails, in my experience.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Sol is super slow but I love their prices so I do business with them often. I just posted a thread asking about Labyrinth because I couldn’t find one , maybe someone will have answers on how fast, slow or reliable they are. If they drop ghost breath I’m risking it lol.


Really? I found Sol pretty fast. I'm on the east coast though.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm in the northeast also. Sol is awesome I just FedEx'd my order form and cash and got my beans within a week. I ordered sherb breath from them. They have awesome prices. Neptune is also good and fast. They take cc, which is sweet. I put an order last Saturday on neptune and had my seeds by the following Tuesday. That's crazy fast. They are a bit more expensive than Sol but they had a few strains that were sold out everywhere else. I have puta breath now.


That's awesome , I've got to try Neptune too. I've been meaning to. have you tried DC Seed Exchange yet? They don't have thug pug seeds but they do have a pretty good selection and they get to my door in just under 3 days (from DC to MA) and respond to emails super fast.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Really? I found Sol pretty fast. I'm on the east coast though.


I’m from California, took about 12 days from the time they received money order. Ordered from Dc Seed Exchange got them 3 days later. Same from Neptune, super fast service. Could be my location idk.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> That's awesome , I've got to try Neptune too. I've been meaning to.have you tried DC Seed Exchange yet? They don't have thug pug seeds but they do have a pretty good selection and they get to my door in just under 3 days (from DC to MA) and respond to emails super fast.





Tacoavenger17 said:


> No problem, I'm happy to help. I can say confidently that they have a fast response time to emails, in my experience.


Nice


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Nice


Yeah I tend to email everyone I order from , I like to get a feel for the place when I order. So far I've never really had any correspondence with any seedbank or breeder that's been anything but awesome and very satisfactory.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Yeah I tend to email everyone I order from , I like to get a feel for the place when I order. So far I've never really had any correspondence with any seedbank or breeder that's been anything but awesome and very satisfactory.


Paul from Dc seed exchange is my favorite but they don’t have many breeders I like but the speed and customer service is outstanding.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> That's awesome , I've got to try Neptune too. I've been meaning to. have you tried DC Seed Exchange yet? They don't have thug pug seeds but they do have a pretty good selection and they get to my door in just under 3 days (from DC to MA) and respond to emails super fast.


Neptune and thedankteam are the fastest I ordered from. When I 1st started I would order from attitude. Most likely wouldn't order from them again, so much easier and so many more choices with the American banks, though the tude does have a huge selection.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> That's awesome , I've got to try Neptune too. I've been meaning to. have you tried DC Seed Exchange yet? They don't have thug pug seeds but they do have a pretty good selection and they get to my door in just under 3 days (from DC to MA) and respond to emails super fast.


No I haven't but will check them out. Thanks, always looking for good, trusted seed banks that are fast.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 11, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> No I haven't but will check them out. Thanks, always looking for good, trusted seed banks that are fast.


They just re-upped on alot of great strains, lots of Hazeman gear (chocolate thai, 88 G13/Hashplant, Deep chunk, strawberry cough, LA pure kush) and each pack of Hazeman comes with a five pack of blue dream × LAPK.

They also got brisco bargain Bean's if you're into Greenpoint gear each BBB pack cones with a 10 pk of copper chem F2s

Plus there's a freebie 3 pk of
*Dirty Worm Farms Deathstar x (Chem91 JB x Snowlotus) **or** Murica Genetics Chem le Pew (ChemD x Skunk18 ) *if you spend 100 or over and that would also get you free shipping.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> They just re-upped on alot of great strains, lots of Hazeman gear (chocolate thai, 88 G13/Hashplant, Deep chunk, strawberry cough, LA pure kush) and each pack of Hazeman comes with a five pack of blue dream × LAPK.
> 
> They also got brisco bargain Bean's if you're into Greenpoint gear each BBB pack cones with a 10 pk of copper chem F2s
> 
> ...


 Cool, I have a few green point packs. chem n cookies and raindance. I noticed a lot of their gear(gps) seems to keep throwing out pistils late in flower and I hate that shit. I know its most likely the stardawg. Raindance does look fire from what I've seen over on that thread. Just like anything, saw some other beans that excited me more like thug pug and a few dvg strains.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2018)

I also gotta stop buying beans for a bit. Time to do some pheno hunting and hopefully get some keepers for years to come. I have a few buddies with some fire in house genetics cuts that I have. Also have a friend that just popped electric punch from in house so he will probably get some fire keepers to me. I have sherb breath above soil, dvg brandywine about to germ and puta breath on deck. I will have a very nice lineup in the months to come. Super stoked!


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> I also gotta stop buying beans for a bit. Time to do some pheno hunting and hopefully get some keepers for years to come. I have a few buddies with some fire in house genetics cuts that I have. Also have a friend that just popped electric punch from in house so he will probably get some fire keepers to me. I have sherb breath above soil, dvg brandywine about to germ and puta breath on deck. I will have a very nice lineup in the months to come. Super stoked!


I'll definitely be pulling up a chair , 
you got some fire growing by the sounds of it brother.

I need to get some of my beans sprouted soon too, 
I've got a big backlog going now in the genetics department.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> I'll definitely be pulling up a chair ,
> you got some fire growing by the sounds of it brother.
> 
> I need to get some of my beans sprouted soon too,
> I've got a big backlog going now in the genetics department.


Ya dude I'll be posting on this thread and dvg. Just updates here and there. I also have a bunch of beans but the ones I just listed are the ones I've zoned in on and want to get going. I'll probably shelf the puta breath because I just won't have the room. I have a 10pk of grand slam from dvg also. I would love to pop but I'll hold off until later.
Grand slam looks like a dope strain, I'm suprised not many people have run it. Only one guy posted a few pics in the dvg forum. I'll pop the freebie foul mouths that I got from neptune though. So it going to be fun.


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 14, 2018)

My buddy’s grow, but my cut of Glukie breath..around 6 or 7 weeks. Looking amazing.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Sherb breath is moving along fast in veg...so far so good.View attachment 4230670 View attachment 4230671


I’m flowering like 6 phenos of sherb breath 3 through balls on the lowers at week 3 just heads up. Seems be the more Sativa phenos that through them the rest nothing yet.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I’m flowering like 6 phenos of sherb breath 3 through balls on the lowers at week 3 just heads up. Seems be the more Sativa phenos that through them the rest nothing yet.


Thanks for the heads up. Kinda bummer though. Hoping for more of indica dom phenos. You have 6 different phenos! How many packs did you pop? Also what are some of the different pheno expressions, so I can be on the lookout. Thanks man.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Kinda bummer though. Hoping for more of indica dom phenos. You have 6 different phenos! How many packs did you pop? Also what are some of the different pheno expressions, so I can be on the lookout. Thanks man.


I’m in week 4 now 3 Sativa dom their taller than the other 3 strechy. They def have more sunset dom smell coming from them sweet gas notes already trichs on the fan leaves. The indica dom smells lil less fruity can’t really put finger on the smell yet though lol. Funny thing I only popped half my pack was 6 out 6 females first time.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I’m in week 4 now 3 Sativa dom their taller than the other 3 strechy. They def have more sunset dom smell coming from them sweet gas notes already trichs on the fan leaves. The indica dom smells lil less fruity can’t really put finger on the smell yet though lol. Funny thing I only popped half my pack was 6 out 6 females first time.


Wow dude that's great luck you had there. Also great to know. Thanks so much.
So if any of you guys could help me with a decision I need to make, please feel free to chime in. As some of you already know I'm running a few fire clones from in house, also popped a 12 pk of thug p's sherb breath, 10 made it to germ. Have a decent amount of room but not a lot. I have 2 tents just for veg, each has 4ft 12 bulb t5s in em. So I have 2 packs that I would love to pop but only should be popping one because I'll need the space once things get rolling. 1 pk of dvg brandywine and another pk of thugs puta breath. Which should I pop? Haha. Was maybe thinking of popping half n half of each. You think that'd be worth it, seeing as they're both regs?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2018)

Also jdubb, I'll take a pic ina bit and maybe you can tell me were they're leaning, if you have time. Though it might be to early in veg to tell, things can change up real quick. That being said, most look more indica dom to me.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2018)

half n half, I say. Most def worth it, you may end up with two diff one hitter quitters and have more for later. JMHO


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> half n half, I say. Most def worth it, you may end up with two diff one hitter quitters and have more for later. JMHO


Ya that's what I was thinking. Each seed is what it is. Even if I got males it would be better to get them out of the way.


----------



## 1toke2much (Nov 22, 2018)

Only just found this via google. I am currently growing the Cherry Puff from ThugPugGenetics. Have been for the last 2 years close to 3. Still have a good amount of beans here if anyone was interested or down to trade give me a message. Also available to contact via wickr; onetoke


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 22, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's what I was thinking. Each seed is what it is. Even if I got males it would be better to get them out of the way.


Or they could be good for breeding stock.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 22, 2018)

1toke2much said:


> Only just found this via google. I am currently growing the Cherry Puff from ThugPugGenetics. Have been for the last 2 years close to 3. Still have a good amount of beans here if anyone was interested or down to trade give me a message. Also available to contact via wickr; onetoke


Strainly is a good place to post your beans for trade. You should check them out brother


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 22, 2018)

1toke2much said:


> Only just found this via google. I am currently growing the Cherry Puff from ThugPugGenetics. Have been for the last 2 years close to 3. Still have a good amount of beans here if anyone was interested or down to trade give me a message. Also available to contact via wickr; onetoke


Isn’t Cherry Puff a GGG strain? I know Thug Pug has bred with it though.


----------



## 1toke2much (Nov 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Isn’t Cherry Puff a GGG strain? I know Thug Pug has bred with it though.


Yeah its originally a GGG strain i believe he back crossed it , i was gifted the beans from him himself a few years back now. I also got in the same package GDSBX (Grandaddy Skywalker Backcrossed) Sky Crusher (Cali Orange x DJ Short Blueberry) OB Wan ( OB Ripper x WIFI) & there was 5 of each Platinum Banana OG x Death Star & OB Ripper (Ocean Beach OG x Grape Stomper). I must mention from my memory i was given these as "testers" (unreleased genetics) ThugPug was still under the name "gromer" on Instagram & i also think "Organik87CA" had something to do with this i may be wrong i am not 100%

These are a good 3 years old possibly more i also believe he wasn't properly selling beans like he is now. I do still have beans of each strain above in my stash which i would be willing to share/sell/trade as I personally run fems 90% of the time and have a good amount of cherry puff beans for my personal keeping. 

Cheers


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Or they could be good for breeding stock.


Ya I would love to down the road, just don't have the room for it at the moment. I remember I got a beautiful grape krush male from Dj short, would've love to cross it with one of these strains, it would've frosted it the fuck up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> No prob, I'll definitely keep ya posted. I'm in Massachusetts so that may help with shipping time calculations. Yeah the price is what made me jump on giving them a try, I was about to buy them at the Boston freedom rally this past year but for the same price but ended up getting some clones and dynasty packs. Then I've been trying to find these seeds for $80 since then (September).
> 
> I've been meaning to try Sol, haven't yet though.


Sol is great. They just dont have a cc option. I think they used to and might get back on it. Anyways they're still very fast, I FedEx'd cash and sent and got my pack within 7 days. Highly recommend.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2018)

This will probably be my last pic in veg, maybe 1 more before I take cuts of sherb so those who run sherb can see how she goes in veg. Before feeding-


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2018)

After h&g nute feeding. She must've been hungry-


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2018)

She literally exploded in growth in 2 days. Shes definitely moving in veg. I'm liking it.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 24, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I would love to down the road, just don't have the room for it at the moment. I remember I got a beautiful grape krush male from Dj short, would've love to cross it with one of these strains, it would've frosted it the fuck up.


You could always isolate him in a movers garment box (like the ones from Uline) if its tall and you have space/resources, of course you could always use a regular sized box if he's short enough, you could probably trade his pollen for some interesting beans on strainly. Heck if you did that you could collect some of his pollen and selectively dust a few clones of the best females later on down the line. You'd need to freeze the pollen though I'm pretty sure.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)

Those are beautiful plants...love the big broad leaves


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Those are beautiful plants...love the big broad leaves


Ya they actually all really look alike. Im sure I'll see some different variation once they're a bit bigger.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> You could always isolate him in a movers garment box (like the ones from Uline) if its tall and you have space/resources, of course you could always use a regular sized box if he's short enough, you could probably trade his pollen for some interesting beans on strainly. Heck if you did that you could collect some of his pollen and selectively dust a few clones of the best females later on down the line. You'd need to freeze the pollen though I'm pretty sure.


Thanks for the site. Strainly is pretty sweet. 1st I've heard of it.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 24, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks for the site. Strainly is pretty sweet. 1st I've heard of it.


I'm glad you checked it out, it's a great place. I've yet to have a bad experience on it. I actually got my package of thug pug- sherb breath recently from a seedbank that I later realized was on there (labyrinth seeds) I'd recommend them.

There's also alot of great people to trade with, and great clone sources there.
I'm looking forward to seeing tissue cultures on there some day, those interest me to no end.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 24, 2018)

I actually got a pack of lemon sherbet from a breeder on there named Cr8 digger, I've been wondering how his strain would be crossed with thug pug's sherb breath. Cr8 digger is a great guy btw.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 25, 2018)

Purple Drank Breath harvest day 69 
Lower branches. Smells like Grape bubblegum/ kool-aid


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 25, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4238675
> Purple Drank Breath harvest day 69
> Lower branches. Smells like Grape bubblegum/ kool-aid


That's making me want to pick up a pack of that now, looks like the seed addiction continues


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 25, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> That's making me want to pick up a pack of that now, looks like the seed addiction continues


This is my second run and I really like how dense his flowers are. Looking for another pack.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 26, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> This is my second run and I really like how dense his flowers are. Looking for another pack.


Yeah seems like a hard one to get right now.

You could always self it or something in the meantime to make sure you keep it.

That strain certainly is photogenic


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 26, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Yeah seems like a hard one to get right now.
> 
> You could always self it or something in the meantime to make sure you keep it.
> 
> That strain certainly is photogenic


I chopped it 8 days ago, it’s almost time for the jar. It’s gone.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 26, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I chopped it 8 days ago, it’s almost time for the jar. It’s gone.


I'm sure there's gonna be another seed drop of it at some point , could be soon.


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 28, 2018)

Glukie Breath rolling into week 9


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 28, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Glukie Breath rolling into week 9


My goodness


----------



## hlpdsk (Jan 3, 2019)

used Speakeasy to get some more thug and got a 14 pack of garlic butter freebies with Michigan Mouth. Anyone know info on the Michigan Mouth?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 3, 2019)

looks like a mix. Cherry puff, cherry pie and cherry pie breath x studly ( mendobreath f2) all mixed together in same pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 4, 2019)

So this is my last veg pic, promise. Lol. So I went a lil later in veg than I wanted to. I had a delay on getting the mini split installed because of holidays but it's going in the Jan 12th, already paid my HVAC guy for the 24k btu unit.
Anyways all has been good, only issues I have run into is that I was somewhat was under feeding. I am using a different base, switched to cannas bio line for a base nute. Feeding cal/mag, pro tekt, beneficials and a sweet from gh. Just checked my runoff last time and it was 750ppms so I can almost feed 4x- 5x in a row with the nutes. Was able to control the height of the sherb by only transplanting once and into the biggest pot of 1.5 gals. I also have not topped the sherbs once to control the side/wide growth. Also stayed on top of watering. Had to water almost every 3 days, sometimes 2. Was late watering probably twice and they did not like it. Also they like to eat. I have them pretty much sexed now, they have interchaning nodes so I'm looking at about half fem/half male out of 10. Some are still up in the air. I'll be transplanting into they're final home of a 5/7 gal smart pot in the next 7 days, I'll also start topping and taking cuts tomorrow. Seeds were sprouted in soil around Halloween, so been in veg around 2 months. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 4, 2019)

Bigger, topped plants are the in house black cherry punch and lemon lime punch clones. ^


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 6, 2019)

I’ve got 4 packs of pbb and 1 sherb breath. I just ordered 2 packs of Mule Fuel(GMO x Mendo Montage F3) that comes with 10-15 freebies of Garlic Butter (Garlic Breath x PBB I believe) and 2 packs of (GMO x Sophie’s Breath). so I’m super stoked for them to arrive and do a nice lil pheno hunt. I know I’ll find a couple fire pbb pheno’s out of four packs but wish I got at least 1 more pack of sherb breath, oh well. I’ll keep y’all posted on how the germ rate, growth rate, terps, and quality of the different phenos I get from his hear. I’m sitting on mad packs of seeds so I wanted to start with thug pug then try some of cannarados genetics I scooped next


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 6, 2019)

I just grabbed some puta breath. Super excited after seeing other peoples results


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 7, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> I just grabbed some puta breath. Super excited after seeing other peoples results


I have a pack germn' now of puta. Super excited about these also.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 7, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’ve got 4 packs of pbb and 1 sherb breath. I just ordered 2 packs of Mule Fuel(GMO x Mendo Montage F3) that comes with 10-15 freebies of Garlic Butter (Garlic Breath x PBB I believe) and 2 packs of (GMO x Sophie’s Breath). so I’m super stoked for them to arrive and do a nice lil pheno hunt. I know I’ll find a couple fire pbb pheno’s out of four packs but wish I got at least 1 more pack of sherb breath, oh well. I’ll keep y’all posted on how the germ rate, growth rate, terps, and quality of the different phenos I get from his hear. I’m sitting on mad packs of seeds so I wanted to start with thug pug then try some of cannarados genetics I scooped next


Where did you grab them??


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 8, 2019)

So think I actually have 3 fems out of 10 beans. Still in veg but they have all pretty much showed sex. I'm going to flower the 7 male suspects in their 1.5 gal pots for a week or 2 just to be sure. 3 fems is better than none. Looks like 2 different phenos also. Going to transplant the 3 (for sure females) into 7 gal smart pots today.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jan 12, 2019)

What size pots are those in?


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tangbreath- ThugPug Genetics 

cured/jarred for 170 days


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 17, 2019)

I got some from neptune but the rest I got where from speakeasy tbh speakeasy had a lot better prices and their customer service is amazing 


madininagyal said:


> Where did you grab them??


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 21, 2019)

Anybody know the parents of Garlic Butter


----------



## hlpdsk (Jan 21, 2019)

I believe it is Garlic Breath and PBB


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 21, 2019)

hlpdsk said:


> I believe it is Garlic Breath and PBB


thanks


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 31, 2019)

just popped 2 packs of PBB and I'm sitting on 2 px of sherbbreath and 2px of unicorn poop. I've looked online and haven't seen much about the unicorn poop.....anybody growing it or have pics?


----------



## herbganji (Feb 11, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> just popped 2 packs of PBB and I'm sitting on 2 px of sherbbreath and 2px of unicorn poop. I've looked online and haven't seen much about the unicorn poop.....anybody growing it or have pics?


I'll take a unicorn pack off your hands


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 15, 2019)

Glukie Breath day 66 smelling like grape Hubba Bubba and kush


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 26, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Glukie Breath day 66 smelling like grape Hubba Bubba and kush


Damn she’s absolutely gorgeous I just got 2 packs of purple drank breath and I seen a seedbank had some gluekie breath left looks like I’m snagging a couple packs


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 26, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn she’s absolutely gorgeous I just got 2 packs of purple drank breath and I seen a seedbank had some gluekie breath left looks like I’m snagging a couple packs


Thanks Nate. She’s definitely not a huge yelder, but she makes up for that big time in flavour and effects..great smoke indeed..


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 1, 2019)

Glukie after about 6 days in the jar


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 5, 2019)

I am presently vegging *Greenpoints *_Chickasaw Cooler, Cackleberry, Jelly Pie_ and lucky 7's along with *Thug Pug's* _Banana Breath _and *Oni's* _Tropsanto (_fems_). _All were started same time. The _Banana Breaths_, _Jelly Pie's_ and _Cackleberries_ are the standouts so far. The _Banana Breaths_ are beastly, but _Cackleberry_ is not far behind in size and beauty. These are going to be a pollen chuck with a _Banana Breath_ male. I might try to keep a _Cackleberry_ male for the next run.Pretty wild starting 36 seeds at once and dwindling down to 16 of the best to move forward with.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 14, 2019)

One of my Banana Breath youngins. Love this coloring. Hoping this is a stud of a male. Three of them going and all look quite nice. The beans were by far the Biggest of all I planted this go round.


----------



## CoCo_LoCo (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello everyone

What thug pug strain would you recommend for scrog in a small tent? Im interested in unicorn poop, bubblegum breath, garlic breath, peanut butter breath, glukie breath. 

Im currently growing a cheese clone that is very branchy and scrogs really well but I would love to try something new.

My cheese:


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2019)

CoCo_LoCo said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> What thug pug strain would you recommend for scrog in a small tent? Im interested in unicorn poop, bubblegum breath, garlic breath, peanut butter breath, glukie breath.
> 
> ...


Wow man, making the most out of a small space...my puta breath seems solid hasn't stretched to much. Sherb breath definitely has some legs in flower especially one pheno.


----------



## CoCo_LoCo (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah its 70cm x 70cm (2.3 x 2.3 in feet). The sherbreath does look very nice. 

The pics online seem like it would do well in scrog. Do you have any pics?


----------



## hlpdsk (Apr 4, 2019)

garlic breath on the gmo side is going to be stretchy


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 6, 2019)

CoCo_LoCo said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> What thug pug strain would you recommend for scrog in a small tent? Im interested in unicorn poop, bubblegum breath, garlic breath, peanut butter breath, glukie breath.
> 
> ...


My Glukie has a good amount of stretch for sure. She might be hard to tame in a small space.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 12, 2019)

Just picked up 2 packs of Velveeta breath and 2 Lime Studly 

Anyone get these ones rocking yet?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2019)

Sol is having a sale on thig pug all packs are $60 think I'm going to snag another 2 pack. Leaning towards glukie breath and meat madness but also liking jedi and halitosis breath.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 16, 2019)

hlpdsk said:


> garlic breath on the gmo side is going to be stretchy


Yup. Have a blackberry garlic breath cross and it's very stretchy. 

Anyone try meatbreath?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2019)

Here's my sherb breath/ (sunset sherbet pheno)-


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2019)

She got a lil bit of heat stress breifly when new mini split wasn't working properly. She handled it like a champ.


----------



## CoCo_LoCo (Apr 27, 2019)

Wow dude what a beautiful plant. I would love to grow that. Whats the yield / effect like?


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 27, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> She got a lil bit of heat stress breifly when new mini split wasn't working properly. She handled it like a champ.
> View attachment 4321683 View attachment 4321684


Beautiful man!

What's the terps like on her? Also, how far along is she atm?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2019)

CoCo_LoCo said:


> Wow dude what a beautiful plant. I would love to grow that. Whats the yield / effect like?


Will know more in the upcoming weeks.


psychadelibud said:


> Beautiful man!
> 
> What's the terps like on her? Also, how far along is she atm?


Thanks, she has a sweet smell with some gas undertones when I pinched the lowers. Think she was in week 7 in those pics. Have to look at my phone to make sure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2019)

So this is the other pheno of sherb breath I have. I'm guessing its then mendo breath leaner. This pic is day of the start of week 6 of bloom.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2019)

The sherb breath has some insane trichome production. I'm going to keep this strain in my stable for a bit.


----------



## blu3bird (May 5, 2019)

When I quit growing about a year and a half ago I gave all of my seed collection to my buddy, I had a pack of Afterglow in my stash. He finally got around to popping a bean of it. He has a cutting off it and rooted getting ready to be sexed in the next few days. Keeping my fingers crossed it turns out to be a nice female for him and his patients

Pretty cool looking plant



Here's the rooted cut

Has some crazy looking leaves and smells a little already


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> When I quit growing about a year and a half ago I gave all of my seed collection to my buddy, I had a pack of Afterglow in my stash. He finally got around to popping a bean of it. He has a cutting off it and rooted getting ready to be sexed in the next few days. Keeping my fingers crossed it turns out to be a nice female for him and his patients


Top plant looks like an ogkb pheno, shit is going to be most likely fire.


----------



## blu3bird (May 6, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Top plant looks like an ogkb pheno, shit is going to be most likely fire.


Both pics are the same plant and the one cut is from that plant. Thanks for confirming what I was thinking. That's why I took pictures and posted in hopes someone with more knowledge would chime in. I thought with those weird leaves that it could be leaning ogkb, just wasn't sure.

Also, the cut from the plant rooted fast, but my buddy says it's been really slow to grow and veg out. I believe that is another indication of an ogkb pheno? 

I told him to pay attention to that plant and take extra good care of it, because it could be really special. Hopefully it is a female, will know here soon when he has space to throw that cut in his flower room.

I'll keep posted how it's coming along and turning out. Thug Pug was my favorite breeder, I grew out his gorilla breath and banana + cherries and they were both straight fire, I'm pretty sure I have pictures in this thread back a ways. My buddy also got my packs of rotten banana and dead banana, he has a nice mom of dead banana right now too and the flowers from that one absolutely reek something awful. Not sure how to describe the smell, just dank, pungent and strong. I'll try to get pics of some dead banana flowers as he just trimmed some up when I was over there getting pics of that afterglow.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> Both pics are the same plant and the one cut is from that plant. Thanks for confirming what I was thinking. That's why I took pictures and posted in hopes someone with more knowledge would chime in. I thought with those weird leaves that it could be leaning ogkb, just wasn't sure.
> 
> Also, the cut from the plant rooted fast, but my buddy says it's been really slow to grow and veg out. I believe that is another indication of an ogkb pheno?
> I was over there getting pics of that afterglow.


Ya looks like some ogkb to me...and with it being a thug pug strain, it most likely is. I have a ogkb pheno from DVG, it's called foul mouth. I'll try and get some pics up later to show you, it's very similar. 
I'm confused though, you said both pics(top + bottom) are both cuts from the same plant. Did you mean both are cuts from the same strain? From what I see they look too different to be clones from the same plant, which would make them both exact copies. I probably just misunderstood you.
Also with what you said about ogkb being slow in veg- yes for sure, that was true for me at least. From what I remember they took a while to root also, at least the ones I was growing (foul mouth-ogkb pheno). Nothing crazy though, just a little bit longer than the others when rooting in promix. I threw some more of the same ogkb foul mouth clones in the aerocloner recently and they rooted just as quick as everything else this time so who knows. Ogkb is a great strain though I will only grow 1 or 2 of them at most in my grow room, they just tend to have low yield and can be finicky at times, not to mentions they're slugs in veg, they just take their sweet ass time. I find the ogkb to be fire but know there's strains that are just as nice if not nicer that can yield better and move faster in veg. That being said, I can only speak for the few ogkb phenos I have grown.
Also I agree with you on thug pug gear, I'm really loving his stuff so far man, best shit I've grown in years. Everyone should not post to much on this thread though, we should keep t-pug a hidden secret so they don't get too blown up, then people starting selling his beans for outrageous prices, then you know- all the noobs will start coming along saying how their beans suck but in fact its because they suck at growing. Haha jk, kinda. 
I never heard of the afterglow, is that one of his older strains? I looked it up on seedfinder, very interesting. Seems like that it would be somewhat closer to his parent stock. If you could, would you throw up some bud/flowering pics of the afterglow? Would love to see it. Thanks!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2019)

Few quick snaps of sherb drying, gave them a quick trim 2 days after hanging-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2019)




----------



## LOKness (May 6, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm confused though, you said both pics(top + bottom) are both cuts from the same plant. Did you mean both are cuts from the same strain? From what I see they look too different to be clones from the same plant, which would make them both exact copies.


he did say his friend only popped one seed. I think theyre the same.


damn yall are making me want to pop my sophies breath or cherry hills that I have. 
don't really have the space atm :/


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2019)

LOKness said:


> he did say his friend only popped one seed. I think theyre the same.
> 
> 
> damn yall are making me want to pop my sophies breath or cherry hills that I have.
> don't really have the space atm :/


Ya it just looked different with pic taken from above, I guess.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2019)




----------



## CoCo_LoCo (May 10, 2019)

Fuuuuck I want to order thug pug seeds but they are so fucking expensive.


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2019)

Sup everybody??!! Im new here just popped some Thug Pugg PBB and Top Dawg NYC Chem F2. The pbb was $78 the NYC was $350 and the pbb all sprouted reaching for the light. Only half the chem popped and only about 5 sprouted and a couple look very weak with one pedal and 2 little leaves. Going to be interesting running these 2 next to each other. I told the company I bought the chem from that only half sprouted and they sent me another pack so thats pretty cool.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Sup everybody??!! Im new here just popped some Thug Pugg PBB and Top Dawg NYC Chem F2. The pbb was $78 the NYC was $350 and the pbb all sprouted reaching for the light. Only half the chem popped and only about 5 sprouted and a couple look very weak with one pedal and 2 little leaves. Going to be interesting running these 2 next to each other. I told the company I bought the chem from that only half sprouted and they sent me another pack so thats pretty cool.


$350 for a 10pk. That's way to expensive man. It's cool they sent you another pk. Top dawg from what I heard does have legit chem/disel seeds though and if you get a decent pheno, it's not really that much. Thug pug seems to have really good cookie crosses, I have a puta breath going and it looks legit. You're going to find something awesome in the 10pk of pbb, I bet. Good luck, post some pics.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2019)

CoCo_LoCo said:


> Fuuuuck I want to order thug pug seeds but they are so fucking expensive.


Expensive? I see seed banks having sales for $60 a 10pk, that's dirt cheap in the seed game nowadays and especially for what pug is putting out.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2019)

Anyone got a pic/pics of ogkb PBB flowered out? Been looking everywhere. If so how long did you veg. N flower. Thanks. Seems my 10 pack had all ogkb leaners. With exception of one. Same on the garlic breath except all ogkb leaners.


----------



## LOKness (May 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Expensive? I see seed banks having sales for $60 a 10pk, that's dirt cheap in the seed game nowadays and especially for what pug is putting out.


tbf most packs are going for between $80-$120. the only place I've seen em for $60 is solseeds, and they aren't restocking any.


----------



## LOKness (May 29, 2019)

I popped one sophies breath seed and fucked up the seedling somehow.  at least I have 9 left. 
I'm just gonna germinate directly in soil from now on. 

currently growing a few puta breath bagseeds that came from my first ever grow. that grow I had problems with wpm so I think they should have increased resistance to mildew. germed a month ago and the leaves are fucking huge already. getting ready to clone and flip, excited to see how they do


----------



## CoCo_LoCo (Jun 9, 2019)

Dont get me wrong the price is fair for what you get BUT I live in Africa. $80 is what i spend on food for the month. We dont have the same purchasing power due to our dogshit government destroying the economy in every way possible. (African leadership is the worst in the world, theft and corruption is a way of life.)


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 9, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Anyone got a pic/pics of ogkb PBB flowered out? Been looking everywhere. If so how long did you veg. N flower. Thanks. Seems my 10 pack had all ogkb leaners. With exception of one. Same on the garlic breath except all ogkb leaners.


I grew 2 beans both ladies and got a ogkb leaner and one that wasn't ogkb dom. .both were frosty..I topped the duck footed ogkb leaner and it slowed growth even more so..so I would avoid doing that. I took em 9wks ..pics are in here somewhere


----------



## loop718 (Jun 10, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I grew 2 beans both ladies and got a ogkb leaner and one that wasn't ogkb dom. .both were frosty..I topped the duck footed ogkb leaner and it slowed growth even more so..so I would avoid doing that. I took em 9wks ..pics are in here somewhere


How do you tell what the pbb are leaning towards. I have a bunch that look the same and a couple that look diff. One of them looks like a 4 headed mutated beast it has chutes everywhere and so hungry it keeps eating its self i cant throw enough at this thing. Hoping thats my keeper.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 11, 2019)

loop718 said:


> How do you tell what the pbb are leaning towards. I have a bunch that look the same and a couple that look diff. One of them looks like a 4 headed mutated beast it has chutes everywhere and so hungry it keeps eating its self i cant throw enough at this thing. Hoping thats my keeper.


I think the mutant ones are the ogkb leaning phenos


----------



## loop718 (Jun 11, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I think the mutant ones are the ogkb leaning phenos


Is that good or bad pheno to be leaning towards im new to thug pug?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 11, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Is that good or bad pheno to be leaning towards im new to thug pug?


I haven’t run any thug pug gear either but i have PBB and and i was told the ogkb leaning phenos are fire


----------



## loop718 (Jun 11, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I haven’t run any thug pug gear either but i have PBB and and i was told the ogkb leaning phenos are fire


Nice thats what i like to hear. The ones i am currently growing look crazy. I have never seen huge jagged leafs like these things have, very vigor thick plants cant wait to see what i got waiting!! Good luck on your pbb hope you have some fire in that pack. Heres a few pics. The first is of the one that doest look like the rest. The second is my 8 legged beast. I cant keep fed it has double headed shoots that it did all on its own and now the new growth is growing with 2 heads lol. Last pic is just a healthy looking one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 14, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Nice thats what i like to hear. The ones i am currently growing look crazy. I have never seen huge jagged leafs like these things have, very vigor thick plants cant wait to see what i got waiting!! Good luck on your pbb hope you have some fire in that pack. Heres a few pics. The first is of the one that doest look like the rest. The second is my 8 legged beast. I cant keep fed it has double headed shoots that it did all on its own and now the new growth is growing with 2 heads lol. Last pic is just a healthy looking one.


Ya that's definitely ogkb leaning. I have 2 ogkb leaning from a pack of dvg-foul mouth that I'm about to flower. If it isn't absolute fire I won't being running it again... though it hasn't been too finicky, I must say. I just can tell that's its going to be low in the yeild department, which I already knew.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's definitely ogkb leaning. I have 2 ogkb leaning from a pack of dvg-foul mouth that I'm about to flower. If it isn't absolute fire I won't being running it again... though it hasn't been too finicky, I must say. I just can tell that's its going to be low in the yeild department, which I already knew.


I hear ya man i got a few diff packs trying to find some top shelf mothers anything that isnt fuego can get the hell out lol. Heard awesome things about these PBB tho.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 15, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I hear ya man i got a few diff packs trying to find some top shelf mothers anything that isnt fuego can get the hell out lol. Heard awesome things about these PBB tho.


Ya I found a keeper in the sherb breath. Its absolutley fire. Some of my boys were saying it the best smoke they had in years. I gave it a real proper cure and everything so it came out great. I posted a few pics of it-a few pages back. Looking for another mom in puta breath pack I popped a while back. I got 6 females out of 10 and it looks like at least 2-3 different phenos. Super excited about these. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 15, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I hear ya man i got a few diff packs trying to find some top shelf mothers anything that isnt fuego can get the hell out lol. Heard awesome things about these PBB tho.


Ya I'm doing the same as you these days- poppin' a few packs and just looking to keep absolute fire moms. I'm almost there- I have about 3 moms picked out so far. Throwing the 6 female puta Bs in flower and will choose another mom from them. I have one more pack of seeds I'd like to pop- purple jellato from DVG. After I pop that pack and hopefully get a mom, I'm done popping beans for a while. I'll have enough variety in my stable for years.
Anyways, my buddy grew some pbb and it was fucking absolute fire, so you should be able to find a keeper on top of the ogkb pheno you already have. How many of the pbb beans did you pop? Was just wondering if you had more than that ogkb looking pheno going into flower? By the way- from what I've seen- the ogkb leaning thug pug gear is going to be fire, so you should be very stoked. Hopefully you get a female, (if you haven't sexed it yet and don't know what sex it is.) Also I've had really good female to male ratios with the packs of thug pug gear I popped. Think I got over 5 females in the pack of sherb and 6 females in the puta breath pack. Each pack I popped all 10. Good luck dude keep us posted with some pics- Peace- Ds


----------



## loop718 (Jun 15, 2019)

Ya man just hunting at the moment. Im only 5 weeks into veg no sex yet. I got a long road of hunting as i went on a seed spree. I may have an addiction lol. I popped 12 pbb and 12 NYC Chem from top dawg. In the stash i have gelato mints from exotic genetix, 3 chems top dawg, orange cookies from obsol33t, and my most expensive and super excited for is L.O.T.S.(legend of the sour) by riot seeds its AJ Sour x Chem 91 x Legend OG (Cannarado) x Zkittlez BX3 sounds pretty rancid lol. Yea most of the PBB looks like ogkb phenos only 3 of the 12 look different. They dont look as indica as the ogkb leaves look. I really just want this weird one to be female and id be happy. This thing is a pig man im running nectar for the gods at full strength. Veg nutes comes out to be like 1000ppm and its eating everything at 5 weeks old. I check in a day or 2 and it has ate everything. Ill post some pics a little later when i get home. Peace out brotha!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 15, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Ya man just hunting at the moment. Im only 5 weeks into veg no sex yet. I got a long road of hunting as i went on a seed spree. I may have an addiction lol. I popped 12 pbb and 12 NYC Chem from top dawg. In the stash i have gelato mints from exotic genetix, 3 chems top dawg, orange cookies from obsol33t, and my most expensive and super excited for is L.O.T.S.(legend of the sour) by riot seeds its AJ Sour x Chem 91 x Legend OG (Cannarado) x Zkittlez BX3 sounds pretty rancid lol. Yea most of the PBB looks like ogkb phenos only 3 of the 12 look different. They dont look as indica as the ogkb leaves look. I really just want this weird one to be female and id be happy. This thing is a pig man im running nectar for the gods at full strength. Veg nutes comes out to be like 1000ppm and its eating everything at 5 weeks old. I check in a day or 2 and it has ate everything. Ill post some pics a little later when i get home. Peace out brotha!


Cool... definitely keep an eye on the non- ogkb phenos because they most likely will be fire as well. I know what you're saying about the leaves also. I had a few w/t pugs gear that didn't have as indica looking fans as the some others did but those also all ended up indica leaning, just looked a lil more og dom, I think.
I've heard good things about nectar for the gods line- I run their Zeus juice for my kelp feeding. I run canna terra line for my base, switched to canna last year and love it so far! I'm in soil and run r/o water.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Cool... definitely keep an eye on the non- ogkb phenos because they most likely will be fire as well. I know what you're saying about the leaves also. I had a few w/t pugs gear that didn't have as indica looking fans as the some others did but those also all ended up indica leaning, just looked a lil more og dom, I think.
> I've heard good things about nectar for the gods line- I run their Zeus juice for my kelp feeding. I run canna terra line for my base, switched to canna last year and love it so far! I'm in soil and run r/o water.


It was hard at first to the switch to nectar. I ran salt nutes forever until these. I started at half doses then they recommended. Basically starved the poor things they were eating them selves lol. Bumped it up to the recommended and there praying to the light now all green and healthy. I have r\o water also. I was going to the super market and filling 5gallon jugs before i finally said screw this and got my own unit lol. Cant wait to see what these genetics come up with. Im waiting for some pre flowers so i can get rid of the males its hard to maintain 24 plants in 3 gallons of soil eating all the good food. Zues juice is awesome man. Its made of bio ag humic and fulvics and kelp excellent stuff. I really love the whole line. Way more labor intensive then the advanced nutrients i was using but i really enjoy it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 15, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I have r\o water also. I was going to the super market and filling 5gallon jugs before i finally said screw this and got my own unit lol.Way more labor intensive then the advanced nutrients i was using but i really enjoy it.


 haha^ When I had a smaller grow I was doing the same exact thing- filling up those Poland spring 5 gal water cooler jugs or trading them in for a new one. That's too funny man. 
Good job on the switch man. From what I hear, advanced is junk. Just overpriced bottle salts with cartoon labels. Though canna is a bit pricey also but I know what it is. For me- a few base nutes and a few additives. 
You seem to have quite the seed lineup but for the price you can't go wrong with thug pug. Their sherb is one of the best strains I've ever grow. Sol seeds is having a sale on their stuff also. Pretty much all the thug pug is $60 for a 10 pk. You have to send em cash or m/o but I did it and got my seeds real quick. Fedex overnighted the dough and had my seeds in under a week.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> haha^ When I had a smaller grow I was doing the same exact thing- filling up those Poland spring 5 gal water cooler jugs or trading them in for a new one. That's too funny man.
> Good job on the switch man. From what I hear, advanced is junk. Just overpriced bottle salts with cartoon labels. Though canna is a bit pricey also but I know what it is. For me- a few base nutes and a few additives.
> You seem to have quite the seed lineup but for the price you can't go wrong with thug pug. Their sherb is one of the best strains I've ever grow. Sol seeds is having a sale on their stuff also. Pretty much all the thug pug is $60 for a 10 pk. You have to send em cash or m/o but I did it and got my seeds real quick. Fedex overnighted the dough and had my seeds in under a week.


Thats awsome!! Id love to try some sherb breath is there packs available now? I ordered mine through seeds here now and they are the same way m/o. My PBB was $70 reasonable i thought. Heres a pic of the garden last week. The left side is NYC Chem the right is PBB. Were goin on 6 weeks. Front row the 2nd one from the right is the monster its ridiculous. Its short and has double headed shoots everywhere. I ran into some trouble the first couple weeks. The soil is basically just for seedlings then you start feeding at about your 4th set of leaves i waited until 5 and fed very light. Well basically i starved them until there was nothing in the soil. Now I'm feeding the max and its not enough still lol. Zoom in you can see the ogkb phenos.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 15, 2019)

Yo @Dividedsky talked the wife into getting me a money order for fathers day!! Geuss who just ordered some sherb breath. Seeds here now had some in stock!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Yo @Dividedsky talked the wife into getting me a money order for fathers day!! Geuss who just ordered some sherb breath. Seeds here now had some in stock!!


Nice look for the pheno that has some space between nodes and fat fan leaves. Its an absolute killer pheno. Actually both my phenos were fire. You'll definitely like the sherb man, you're in for a treat. They both purp'd out nicely too. They have absolute killer bag appeal.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 17, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice look for the pheno that has some space between nodes and fat fan leaves. Its an absolute killer pheno. Actually both my phenos were fire. You'll definitely like the sherb man, you're in for a treat. They both purp'd out nicely too. They have absolute killer bag appeal.


Yea man i went backwards and looked at ur pics. Looks crazy lol.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 18, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I grew 2 beans both ladies and got a ogkb leaner and one that wasn't ogkb dom. .both were frosty..I topped the duck footed ogkb leaner and it slowed growth even more so..so I would avoid doing that. I took em 9wks ..pics are in here somewhere


How long did you veg them? What grow medium? Thanks


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 18, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I grew 2 beans both ladies and got a ogkb leaner and one that wasn't ogkb dom. .both were frosty..I topped the duck footed ogkb leaner and it slowed growth even more so..so I would avoid doing that. I took em 9wks ..pics are in here somewhere


Pic of my PBB ogkb leaner. I’ve popped12 beans and this is the only ogkb that actually is branching. 5 weeks veg. Thinking maybe growing coco coir made it grow faster.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 18, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> How long did you veg them? What grow medium? Thanks


Vegged the ogkb one for 2month's to get it to a decent to flower. I grow in promix hp with ewc . I've never had a bad thug strain. Once it gets big it should wow you..even thought it grows painfully slow.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 19, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Vegged the ogkb one for 2month's to get it to a decent to flower. I grow in promix hp with ewc . I've never had a bad thug strain. Once it gets big it should wow you..even thought it grows painfully slow.


Yeah I have one plant I actually flowered grew normal. It was the first seed. Beautiful dank! Didn’t clone. Didn’t even think about having issues. Nothing since with garlic or PBB. Buddy gave me some f2 bubblegum breath see what happens pic of my one only thugpug that made it to flower. Pig0959 on Instagram


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Vegged the ogkb one for 2month's to get it to a decent to flower. I grow in promix hp with ewc . I've never had a bad thug strain. Once it gets big it should wow you..even thought it grows painfully slow.


Love promix HP. I just add some worm casting and extra perlite.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 20, 2019)

Idk what the fuck this PBB think its up to.... but i like it. All other 12 are hardly even branching and this one is on crack!!! Please to the almighty chron god be the keeper. Its a fat little bush pig. Ive heard the pbb is super fire but low yeilding this thing here could be the one fellas!! Right from a seedling this thing sprouted with 3 leaves. It split to like 4 diff plants with fat main stalks never seen anything like it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Idk what the fuck this PBB think its up to.... but i like it. All other 12 are hardly even branching and this one is on crack!!! Please to the almighty chron god be the keeper. Its a fat little bush pig. Ive heard the pbb is super fire but low yeilding this thing here could be the one fellas!! Right from a seedling this thing sprouted with 3 leaves. It split to like 4 diff plants with fat main stalks never seen anything like it. Fingers crossed.


ya thats how they can grow sometimes. real tight also. Some nodes have stunted growth on one side and normal growth on another. I found the clones of said ogkb plants tend to grow out of their problems or some odd growth that happened with parent plants in seed form.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 22, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Idk what the fuck this PBB think its up to.... but i like it. All other 12 are hardly even branching and this one is on crack!!! Please to the almighty chron god be the keeper. Its a fat little bush pig. Ive heard the pbb is super fire but low yeilding this thing here could be the one fellas!! Right from a seedling this thing sprouted with 3 leaves. It split to like 4 diff plants with fat main stalks never seen anything like it. Fingers crossed.


Same boat no branching! You look like you have a winner. Male or female! Looks wicked


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 22, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Vegged the ogkb one for 2month's to get it to a decent to flower. I grow in promix hp with ewc . I've never had a bad thug strain. Once it gets big it should wow you..even thought it grows painfully slow.


Do they stretch much when you flip? The ogkb? Thanks.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Jun 23, 2019)

Anyone got any experience with any of gromers newer strains? Been searching for any info I can. Was thinkin about scooping a few packs. 
The 2 that really stood out were 
Carl’s shoes ( Romberry x Steve stiffler)
Rainy lady ( rainbow punch x Steve stifler

I just finished a few phenos of mule fuel, so far liking what thug pug has to offer. Just lookin for some new strains to run. Im sure they are all fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Anyone got any experience with any of gromers newer strains? Been searching for any info I can. Was thinkin about scooping a few packs.
> The 2 that really stood out were
> Carl’s shoes ( Romberry x Steve stiffler)
> Rainy lady ( rainbow punch x Steve stifler
> ...


I didn't even know there was new gear out. Ya man you can't go wrong with thug pug. So far his stuff is fire.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 24, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Do they stretch much when you flip? The ogkb? Thanks.


The ogkb dom ones didn't stretch much


----------



## loop718 (Jun 26, 2019)

Anybody have this happen? Random tip of leaves on the ogkb turn lime green? This the only one to do it. All the rest are normal. Its deff not nute burn. Dont mind the bracelet daughter made it lol.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 26, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Anybody have this happen? Random tip of leaves on the ogkb turn lime green? This the only one to do it. All the rest are normal. Its deff not nute burn. Dont mind the bracelet daughter made it lol.


Looks healthy! My ogkb leaner has leather like leaves. Leaves turn purple from time to time. Love to get one like yours. Doesn’t look ogkb to
Me. Check my post that’s ogkb


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 26, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Anybody have this happen? Random tip of leaves on the ogkb turn lime green? This the only one to do it. All the rest are normal. Its deff not nute burn. Dont mind the bracelet daughter made it lol.


On the older leaves it's indicating there was a slightly deficient time awhile back is what your seeing, ogkb or not you can see signs like that. If it was more predominant it would have spotted the leaves then


----------



## loop718 (Jun 26, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> On the older leaves it's indicating there was a slightly deficient time awhile back is what your seeing, ogkb or not you can see signs like that. If it was more predominant it would have spotted the leaves then


Oh ya she was starving at first. I have nectar for the gods and eased into them. Well this things a pig and ate the shit out of her self. Ive never seen the tips of leaves yellow like that. Its only on that one pheno too. Just wondering if it happened to anybody else.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 26, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Looks healthy! My ogkb leaner has leather like leaves. Leaves turn purple from time to time. Love to get one like yours. Doesn’t look ogkb to
> Me. Check my post that’s ogkb


Oh ok well damn thought I had a bunch of ogkbs lol. I popped 12 about half look like this i thought that was the ogkb phenos. I have half that are dark green with very odd leathery dark jagged leaves. Then the rest look like normals hybrids.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 26, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Oh ok well damn thought I had a bunch of ogkbs lol. I popped 12 about half look like this i thought that was the ogkb phenos. I have half that are dark green with very odd leathery dark jagged leaves. Then the rest look like normals hybrids.


That pic looks more ogkb looking. The others you can see it some for sure. Healthy plants kudos. The first pic I have tied back now to train. Trying to make branch. 2nd pic is smaller even more ogkb. As in previous post out of 14 seeds I had 2 non ogkb. Most of the ogkb wouldn’t even branch. Hoping I get something out of these.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 26, 2019)

Just popping seed at a time until I find that one. Growing other strains need my meds. No luck with ppb or garlic b. Maybe get something soon!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 27, 2019)

Tired of waiting pretty sure it’s a girl!?! Took a few cuttings and threw it in flower. Spread the branches out and did some plucking. Let’s see what happens PBB probably not much.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 28, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Tired of waiting pretty sure it’s a girl!?! Took a few cuttings and threw it in flower. Spread the branches out and did some plucking. Let’s see what happens PBB probably not much.
> 
> View attachment 4356401


Probably not much? My boy has gotten 4 diff keepers out of the pbb and the non keepers were still gas. Keep ur hopes up man could b a banger your growing there.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 28, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Probably not much? My boy has gotten 4 diff keepers out of the pbb and the non keepers were still gas. Keep ur hopes up man could b a banger your growing there.


Best I’ve had other than the 1 non ogkb. First seed I dropped at that. 15 seeds later lol


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 30, 2019)

Well it’s girl! Looking pretty good to be a ogkb leaner! Took a few cuttings. Onward! PBB


----------



## loop718 (Jun 30, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well it’s girl! Looking pretty good to be a ogkb leaner! Took a few cuttings. Onward! PBB


Hell ya brotha!! Hope you got some fuego on your hands.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2019)

Pbb looks like a will get a little meds off this ogkb leaner. I went ahead and flipped her.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 3, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb looks like a will get a little meds off this ogkb leaner. I went ahead and flipped her.


Nice dude im rooting for ya. Im still in veg waiting for these fuckers to show sex. Taking them forever. You can deff tell the pbb ogkb leaners there plants only the grower could love haha. What are the non ogkb pbb? I have prolly half that dont look anything like ogkb. Then evrything else is the chem 91 x chem d and a random orange cookie from obsol33t.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb looks like a will get a little meds off this ogkb leaner. I went ahead and flipped her.


The none ogkb are the dosido leaners. The only one I’ve flowered out was non ogkb. It was very good. It grew normal. Your plants look awesome! Very healthy! What’s your grow medium?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 5, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Nice dude im rooting for ya. Im still in veg waiting for these fuckers to show sex. Taking them forever. You can deff tell the pbb ogkb leaners there plants only the grower could love haha. What are the non ogkb pbb? I have prolly half that dont look anything like ogkb. Then evrything else is the chem 91 x chem d and a random orange cookie from obsol33t.





loop718 said:


> Nice dude im rooting for ya. Im still in veg waiting for these fuckers to show sex. Taking them forever. You can deff tell the pbb ogkb leaners there plants only the grower could love haha. What are the non ogkb pbb? I have prolly half that dont look anything like ogkb. Then evrything else is the chem 91 x chem d and a random orange cookie from obsol33t.


Very healthy what grow medium


----------



## loop718 (Jul 5, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Very healthy what grow medium


Thanks dude didnt start that way!! Im in Nectar for the gods #4 soil and their whole line of nutes and some weekly teas and foliars. This is my first run with it i starved the fuck out of them early on.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 5, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Thanks dude didnt start that way!! Im in Nectar for the gods #4 soil and their whole line of nutes and some weekly teas and foliars. This is my first run with it i starved the fuck out of them early on.


I use coco perlite mix and canna ab few additives along the way. Every strain seems to be different on amount of nutes to use.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 7, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> I use coco perlite mix and canna ab few additives along the way. Every strain seems to be different on amount of nutes to use.


You like the promix cc? I used it with a few added amendments and wasn't a fan. Switched back to the promix hp.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 7, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> You like the promix cc? I used it with a few added amendments and wasn't a fan. Switched back to the promix hp.


I mix my own I get bricks. Much more cheaper. I’m please with outcome


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2019)

half of bloom room filled with puta breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2019)

Just hit 10 days of flower^


----------



## loop718 (Jul 10, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4363141 half of bloom room filled with puta breath


Dude!!! Your room is so fucking clean holy christ. I know what im doing tomorrow lol. Plants look awsome too. My mutated PBB turned male. Out of 12 i ended up with 6 female and 4 ogkb leaners. If you dont mind me asking how many plants and pot size you got in your area? Trying to get some reference for my self i have an all new set up from top to bottom genetics, room size, lights, nutrients. Before i was running 6 plants in 5 gallon pots in a 5x5 tent and 2 led 600w lights with advanced nutrients. This place im running a 12x8 flower room, 550w v2 quantum boards, 7 gal smart pots, nectar for the gods and i have 14 females about to get flipped in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Dude!!! Your room is so fucking clean holy christ. I know what im doing tomorrow lol. Plants look awsome too. My mutated PBB turned male. Out of 12 i ended up with 6 female and 4 ogkb leaners. If you dont mind me asking how many plants and pot size you got in your area? Trying to get some reference for my self i have an all new set up from top to bottom genetics, room size, lights, nutrients. Before i was running 6 plants in 5 gallon pots in a 5x5 tent and 2 led 600w lights with advanced nutrients. This place im running a 12x8 flower room, 550w v2 quantum boards, 7 gal smart pots, nectar for the gods and i have 14 females about to get flipped in a couple weeks.


Right now 8 plants. Another 11 going in in 4/5 days. All in 5 gals fabric pots. Sealed room co2/ w 24k btu mini split. At the moment 4-1000w hps lights. Adding a 630 Cmh to middle of room this week. Canna terra base nutes with a few nectar of gods amendments. Good thing I just woke up because just went down and my mini split was off. It was 104* F. Plants were fine. Don't know what the fuck happened. My room is around 15x8. 20 is the max that could probably fit with how I grow, I grow a bit on the larger size. I messed around with 7gals myself but like the 5s better, plants seem to root out the area faster, making everything move a lil quicker. Works for me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 11, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Dude!!! Your room is so fucking clean holy christ. I know what im doing tomorrow lol. Plants look awsome too. My mutated PBB turned male. Out of 12 i ended up with 6 female and 4 ogkb leaners..


 That's crazy that you got 4 ogkb leaners. Out of the 2 strains of thug pug I've grown. I haven't got 1. Kinda happy about that. I have growing now and 1 is enough for me. They're a tad to finicky and don't yeild enough for my taste.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That's crazy that you got 4 ogkb leaners. Out of the 2 strains of thug pug I've grown. I haven't got 1. Kinda happy about that. I have growing now and 1 is enough for me. They're a tad to finicky and don't yeild enough for my taste.


Ya the ogkb are tiny with no branchs. The couple that arent ogkb are massive plants.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 11, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Ya the ogkb are tiny with no branchs. The couple that arent ogkb are massive plants.


Ya their shoots can sometime grow all uneven....like lopsided, though that can happen with any weed plant.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That's crazy that you got 4 ogkb leaners. Out of the 2 strains of thug pug I've grown. I haven't got 1. Kinda happy about that. I have growing now and 1 is enough for me. They're a tad to finicky and don't yeild enough for my taste.


I’ve got 13 ogkb leaners out of 15 seeds pbb n garlic breath. Sucks hopefully the rest will not be.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 13, 2019)

I took,a,pugs breath n hit,it with GMO just haven't grown,it,out yet hope it is,some,dank also The white x,pugs breath and sour patch kids x pbreath


----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2019)

Damn i thought ogkb made some fire? All of my pbb are ogkb except one i think. Ill post pics of them all tomorrow and see what you guys think. If i Dont get fire outta this ima buy more packs I need a legit pbb cut gromer said he not making any more PBB.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 14, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Damn i thought ogkb made some fire? All of my pbb are ogkb except one i think. Ill post pics of them all tomorrow and see what you guys think. If i Dont get fire outta this ima buy more packs I need a legit pbb cut gromer said he not making any more PBB.


Ya they do, they're just real finicky. I just would not grow a flower room full of them or even a half a room full of them.. Plus they don't yeild well, at all.. You might love em though and if you get a fire pheno of ogkb, they're flower can go for a lot. There is a dude called chunkypigs if you google him. He grew a ton of ogkb and posted all about it on icmag. He grew a lot, Check it out you'll probably get inspired. I think those posts are what really hyped up the sought after ogkb.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya they do, they're just real finicky. I just would not grow a flower room full of them or even a half a room full of them.. Plus they don't yeild well, at all.. You might love em though and if you get a fire pheno of ogkb, they're flower can go for a lot. There is a dude called chunkypigs if you google him. He grew a ton of ogkb and posted all about it on icmag. He grew a lot, Check it out you'll probably get inspired. I think those posts are what really hyped up the sought after ogkb.


These 5 are my pbb roughly 6 weeks of veg. Just transplanted to final pots veg couple more weeks see how space i can fill out and flip. Let me know what you guys think i have for ogkb... the front 2 im 100% certain are ogkb. The back right is the only pheno with diff shaped leaves compared to the 4.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2019)

loop718 said:


> These 5 are my pbb roughly 6 weeks of veg. Just transplanted to final pots veg couple more weeks see how space i can fill out and flip. Let me know what you guys think i have for ogkb... the front 2 im 100% certain are ogkb. The back right is the only pheno with diff shaped leaves compared to the 4.


I just took a quick look at em..the middle one and the one in the front right are the only ones that look ogkb leaning. The back 2 don't look ogkb and the front left looks it has ogkb in it but I wouldn't say it a full ogkb pheno. I'll take a pic of my one in flower tonite and post a pic. 
They have very distinguished mutant and ugly looking fan leaves. You should be happy knowing they're all not ogkb leaning phenos. I would personally not want the ogkb leaning pheno of pbb. The other phenos are fire from what I've seen in this thread.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I just took a quick look at em..the middle one and the one in the front right are the only ones that look ogkb leaning. The back 2 don't look ogkb and the front left looks it has ogkb in it but I wouldn't say it a full ogkb pheno. I'll take a pic of my one in flower tonite and post a pic.
> They have very distinguished mutant and ugly looking fan leaves. You should be happy knowing they're all not ogkb leaning phenos. I would personally not want the ogkb leaning pheno of pbb. The other phenos are fire from what I've seen in this thread.


Sweet thanks dude!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2019)

Loop here we go, lights just went on. Foul mouth ogkb pheno 2 weeks in bloom-


----------



## loop718 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Loop here we go, lights just went on. Foul mouth ogkb pheno 2 weeks in bloom-View attachment 4366000 View attachment 4366001


Ya i deff have 2 like that so weird looking i have never seen plants that look like that.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Ya i deff have 2 like that so weird looking i have never seen plants that look like that.


Ya they're ugly fuckers but can produce fire shit.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya they're ugly fuckers but can produce fire shit.


Sweet!! What strains you got goin this round? Im bout to flip these pbb and chems. Gna run sherb breath and unicorn poop next.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Sweet!! What strains you got goin this round? Im bout to flip these pbb and chems. Gna run sherb breath and unicorn poop next.


Got puta breath, sherb breath, brandywine and that 1 foul mouth ogkb. Just completely filled room tonite.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2019)

this puta breath is looking really good so far. Like how she bush'd out and stretch wasn't to bad.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 17, 2019)

Pbb 3 weeks flower. Ogkb leaner going to make something if I don’t kill her.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 17, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Loop here we go, lights just went on. Foul mouth ogkb pheno 2 weeks in bloom-View attachment 4366000 View attachment 4366001


Looks so much like my pbb ogkb leaner. What medium you use @Dividedsky


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Looks so much like my pbb ogkb leaner. What medium you use @Dividedsky


Promix hp with xtra perlite and earth worm castings. 5 gal fabric pots. Just added a cmh to middle of room also.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb 3 weeks flower. Ogkb leaner going to make something if I don’t kill her.
> 
> View attachment 4366319


O she looks dope dude!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 18, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb 3 weeks flower. Ogkb leaner going to make something if I don’t kill her.
> 
> View attachment 4366319


So strange on the fan leaves grow, not spread out, each individual leaf is like clumped together.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 18, 2019)

Im about to get my meathooks on a Peanut Butter Breath cut that is ACES! Havent smoked or smelled a flower like this in a minute. Suuuuper dank with a crippling high.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So strange on the fan leaves grow, not spread out, each individual leaf is like clumped together.


Ya man i have never seen a plant that looks like this before so weird. Hope it makes some gas i got one pbb that is perfect looks so good branching well, good color cant wait to flip in a week or so.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im about to get my meathooks on a Peanut Butter Breath cut that is ACES! Havent smoked or smelled a flower like this in a minute. Suuuuper dank with a crippling high.


Ya dude PBB is no joke. Im on the east coast so nobody has really had any or seen ir for that matter i was in the west a little while ago and was blown away by it. My boy told me he got the cut out of 1 pack of pbb and sent me a link to the seeds. I geuss gromer isnt making any more i think im gna cop a couple more paks and toss in in the fridge for a rainy day.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im about to get my meathooks on a Peanut Butter Breath cut that is ACES! Havent smoked or smelled a flower like this in a minute. Suuuuper dank with a crippling high.


 If you dont have beans yet check out sol seeds, they have a really good sale on tpug gear. Also check out the sherbbreath honestly some of the best shit I've ever grown.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> If you dont have beans yet check out sol seeds, they have a really good sale on tpug gear. Also check out the sherbbreath honestly some of the best shit I've ever grown.


Haha ya go with sol i paid 108 at seeds here now. Divided you got me pumped to pop these sherbs undecided if im going to pop more thug pug with them or something else think im gna go with unicorn poop have you heard anything on it? Vaults over filled i need to stay off ig when these breeders do there drops.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Haha ya go with sol i paid 108 at seeds here now. Divided you got me pumped to pop these sherbs undecided if im going to pop more thug pug with them or something else think im gna go with unicorn poop have you heard anything on it? Vaults over filled i need to stay off ig when these breeders do there drops.


Never heard of unicorn poop but not suprised someone named a strain that. Lol. Anyway fuck it go with thug pug man, you can't go wrong.. everything I've run of pug is fire.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Never heard of unicorn poop but not suprised someone named a strain that. Lol. Anyway fuck it go with thug pug man, you can't go wrong.. everything I've run of pug is fire.


Unicorn poop is thug pug lol. GMO X Sophisticated lady


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 20, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Unicorn poop is thug pug lol. GMO X Sophisticated lady


O haha. Sounds like a fire strain. My buddy who presses rosin said that the garlic breath flower tested very high for thc%, like in the 30%+ range! That's fucking insane.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> O haha. Sounds like a fire strain. My buddy who presses rosin said that the garlic breath flower tested very high for thc%, like in the 30%+ range! That's fucking insane.


Damn man thug pug got shit on lock.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 20, 2019)

PBB f1 day 20 flower 


hi,
this is my PBB
1 year for selection and run better, 
was the only one female to the pack
first pollinate her with different Pbb
males,open pollinate, 
for make my F2 seeds and save,
later reveg, transplanting and cloning
now flower again the mother, 
is very easy to cloning, 
slow grow but fast flower 
very good resin sticky, 
odor pure funk peanut, coconut with earthy meat background something like that

meybe ogkb leaning... 
peace


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 20, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> PBB f1 day 20 flower
> View attachment 4367656
> 
> hi,
> ...


It's got those waxy looking leaves. Mine does that also.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> PBB f1 day 20 flower
> View attachment 4367656
> 
> hi,
> ...


Nice! Whats the flower time on yours?


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 20, 2019)

day 20 12/12


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> day 20 12/12


Sorry, I was meaning how many days does she flower til ripe/harvest?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> day 20 12/12


You like Huey Lewis and the News? Their early work was a little too new wave for my taste. But when Sportscame out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 21, 2019)

hey paul!......
jajaj

well i only flower 1 time her,
i dont remember exactly but meybe was 65-70 days, fromcut i think is more stable

i see puta breath with discount buy or not to buy..... seed junky here.... 
good smokes


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Jul 21, 2019)

Keeping these eyes peeled 

3 Garlic Butters on the left . On the right we have 2 PB breath,


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 26, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Keeping these eyes peeled View attachment 4368174
> 
> 3 Garlic Butters on the left . On the right we have 2 PB breath,


Those the same age?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 26, 2019)

Here’s my ogkb leaner of the PBB she grew pretty good in veg. Very little stretch when flipped. I’ve done a lot of defoliation up to this point she is 4 weeks 12/12 if she will fill in want be bad.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Jul 26, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Those the same age?


The garlic butters are 2 weeks older than the PB breath. Waiting a little longer and will be flipping them.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 26, 2019)

PBB day 40 flower
some purple colors.....


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2019)

Half room full of puta breath 27 days from flip 12/12-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Pitu (Jul 28, 2019)

Looking good over there man, loved the smoke of her cant wait to grow her again man. Sugary frost on her man I love it haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2019)

Pitu said:


> Looking good over there man, loved the smoke of her cant wait to grow her again man. Sugary frost on her man I love it haha


Thanks, the real tall one in the middle is sherb. All the rest are puta breath, the 2nd pic of the frosty one is a puta breath that is looking like a contender for a mother plant.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 28, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4370812


Love to have a cut of those!! Very nice!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Love to have a cut of those!! Very nice!


Few of my good friends that are growers are asking for cuts of her. Lol I already hooked them up with the sherb mendo pheno( not the sunset haha no ones getting that)and a 1 brandywine cut, that's it for them for now though. The Putas are definitely packing on the size, I can tell they are going to yeild very well. Plus they like to eat and are not finicky. The Terps coming from her are insane, I can't put my finger on it, closest I can say is gassy with skunky undertones.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2019)

Few more pic with lights on taken with my hid sunglasses-


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 29, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner 33 days 12/12 If she will fill out there will be solid colas. Halfway maybe!? Raven pheno the leaves are claw shape n narly.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> View attachment 4371325 Pbb ogkb leaner 33 days 12/12 If she will fill out there will be solid colas. Halfway maybe!? Raven pheno the leaves are claw shape n narly.


So funny that even when you top one main cola it still taller than the others, like you never even topped. Mine is doing the same thing, looks exactly the same. Did you defoliate your a bit? Thinking I should.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So funny that even when you top one main cola it still taller than the others, like you never even topped. Mine is doing the same thing, looks exactly the same. Did you defoliate your a bit? Thinking I should.


I didn’t top mine at all it grew so slow. Major defoliation from beginning. That’s just the way she grew. I used inside branches to make a few clones. Still hard to get light down in. Branches are super thick and heavy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> I didn’t top mine at all it grew so slow. Major defoliation from beginning. That’s just the way she grew. I used inside branches to make a few clones. Still hard to get light down in. Branches are super thick and heavy.


I'm thinking now, I might have not topped this plant other than topping the original ogkb plant to take the clone that is my plant flowering now. Its growing the same way as yours. Exactly the same. Don't really like mine, it better me some mind numbing fire otherwise definitely not worth running again... in my case at least.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm thinking now, I might have not topped this plant other than topping the original ogkb plant to take the clone that is my plant flowering now. Its growing the same way as yours. Exactly the same. Don't really like mine, it better me some mind numbing fire otherwise definitely not worth running again... in my case at least.


I vegged for six weeks. I’m not sure if it’s going to be good or not, but took couple clones just Incase. Not crazy the way it has grew either, but I’ve had terrible luck with thugpug stuff. Everything I’ve popped was major mutant/ no branches/heavy ogkb. This is the 2nd plant from 3 packs I’ve have grown to flower. Pretty frustrated with his strains! Expecially when you see tons if killa pics, n how good it is. The one I did flower was high quality. Of course for some reason the clones didn’t take. It was my first seed dropped. So I didn’t think much of it! 3 packs later! Ugh!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> I vegged for six weeks. I’m not sure if it’s going to be good or not, but took couple clones just Incase. Not crazy the way it has grew either, but I’ve had terrible luck with thugpug stuff. Everything I’ve popped was major mutant/ no branches/heavy ogkb. This is the 2nd plant from 3 packs I’ve have grown to flower. Pretty frustrated with his strains! Expecially when you see tons if killa pics, n how good it is. The one I did flower was high quality. Of course for some reason the clones didn’t take. It was my first seed dropped. So I didn’t think much of it! 3 packs later! Ugh!


That's too bad man. The stuff I popped has been top notch. Though I have only popped sherb breath/puta breath and haven't got any ogkb phenos from both of those strains I popped. Everything in my flower room are now clones from original seed plants and they are looking fire. Don't give up bud. Just to rehash my memory- you're the dude that got a lot of mutant/ogkb phenos in the thug pug packs you popped, right?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2019)

^ meant to say the ogkb/mutant pheno I have been talking about is foul mouth from dvg, not thug pug.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That's too bad man. The stuff I popped has been top notch. Though I have only popped sherb breath/puta breath and haven't got any ogkb phenos from both of those strains I popped. Everything in my flower room are now clones from original seed plants and they are looking fire. Don't give up bud. Just to rehash my memory- you're the dude that got a lot of mutant/ogkb phenos in the thug pug packs you popped, right?


Yes almost all most wouldn’t even branch. Crazy


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yes almost all most wouldn’t even branch. Crazy


That's crazy dude. I would send you a cut if I could


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 30, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That's crazy dude. I would send you a cut if I could


It’s cool man! I appreciate that! Think this one may be ok after all! Even though she’s freaky! Getting funky!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 31, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner 34-35 days. Frosting up starting to bulk up some.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 1, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb ogkb leaner 34-35 days. Frosting up starting to bulk up some.
> 
> View attachment 4372815


I'm getting crazy terps from my ogkb leaner... almost like bounce dryer sheets. I was catching whiffs when I was doing some defoliating the other day.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 2, 2019)

Pbb day 38 ogkb leaner thugpug!


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone grabbin some packs of the new garlic breath 2.0 or moms jello? Can’t wait to see what these have in store


----------



## Mullalulla (Aug 6, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Anyone grabbin some packs of the new garlic breath 2.0 or moms jello? Can’t wait to see what these have in store View attachment 4374962


what seedbank is this ?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 6, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> what seedbank is this ?


Oregonelite seed bank


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 7, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Anyone grabbin some packs of the new garlic breath 2.0 or moms jello? Can’t wait to see what these have in store View attachment 4374962


The limited drop PBS looks really good. PBB x Sunshine#4. That's sounds amazing. If I'm not mistaken the sunshine#4 is from bodhi, correct?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 7, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner 42 days. She’s coming along. Looks like I’m going to get at least a little stash.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 7, 2019)

Getting serious up in here now- day 39 of 12/12- week 6 puta breath-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 7, 2019)

Sherb breath is all bud. Looking like poles of bud. Came out even better this run


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 7, 2019)

Random obgk pheno. Very frosty but going to be lacking on yeild, depending on smoke, not sure if I'll run it again


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 7, 2019)

I just looked at my calendar and I'm closer to 6 1/2 weeks of flower. So I'm getting close. Think a lot of these plants will be done at 8 weeks.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 9, 2019)

PBB 53 days
thinking to cut with 60....
hard nugs with good funk


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> PBB 53 days
> thinking to cut with 60....
> hard nugs with good funk
> View attachment 4376742 View attachment 4376743


Ya looking like you're good to chop at 60. That's a beautiful plant man. Sure it's going to be a lethal smoke.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 9, 2019)

for sure, the last time i pollinate her for F2, so i cut with more than 70 days for mature the seeds correctly and was too couch lock, this time i tried with 60 days to test,
is a fast finish, meybe medium yield but i see very easy to trim little leaf, with training is possible take more,
she is a plant with more 1year from seed, is a reveg so the yield not matter this time,
the next run i put the clone...
good smokes!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 9, 2019)

Here’s a cross I’m testing for jrock420 jrocs_geneticd IG fem line. Blackcherrypunch peanutbutterbreath PBnJpie peanutbutternjellypie 17 days from sprout


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2019)

Few better shots of the puta breath that I will probably be keeping as a mother-


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner day 45. She’s been a crazy one to grow. Hoping she bulks up. She really came a long way. Using spacing due to branches having zero give. Spread her out a little. Wish I had these earlier. Scrog didn’t do much good due to no give.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb ogkb leaner day 45. She’s been a crazy one to grow. Hoping she bulks up. She really came a long way. Using spacing due to branches having zero give. Spread her out a little. Wish I had these earlier. Scrog didn’t do much good due to no give.
> 
> View attachment 4377714 View attachment 4377715 View attachment 4377717


Wow cant believe how much she looks like my ogkb pheno from another seed company. The ogkb all grow really similar from what I've seen. What type of scents is she giving you? I would say she is going to swell up a bit in the home run stretch. I would myself continue to feed her a lil P, so just a bit of bloom nutes till close till the end. She's close. That's going to be some strong smoke, you can just tell. Good work dude!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb ogkb leaner day 45. She’s been a crazy one to grow. Hoping she bulks up. She really came a long way. Using spacing due to branches having zero give. Spread her out a little. Wish I had these earlier. Scrog didn’t do much good due to no give.
> 
> View attachment 4377714 View attachment 4377715 View attachment 4377717


Also that plant is going to take you a whole 30 mins to trim...


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2019)

She smells garlicy n onion. I defoed throughout veg n flower. It was so many leaves, like leather. Looked almost sick. It’s just the way they grow. 
She turned out a lot better than I thought. I had other phenos that didn’t even branch. I seen this one branching I told myself grow it out no matter. 
I’ve had one other flower out, but it had no ogkb like features. Clones didn’t take. It was great smoke. I took 6 clones off this one. 3 made it. That’s why it looks kinda empty in middle. Would of been 6 more branches. Clones look good. 

Should be a quick trim. 
Hope its going to be some good nite meds. Need a good couch lock.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> She smells garlicy n onion. I defoed throughout veg n flower. It was so many leaves, like leather. Looked almost sick. It’s just the way they grow.
> She turned out a lot better than I thought. I had other phenos that didn’t even branch. I seen this one branching I told myself grow it out no matter.
> I’ve had one other flower out, but it had no ogkb like features. Clones didn’t take. It was great smoke. I took 6 clones off this one. 3 made it. That’s why it looks kinda empty in middle. Would of been 6 more branches. Clones look good.
> 
> ...


Ogkb is a crippling couch lock. Si you got pretty much all ogkb phenos from your penut butter breath? If so, you happy about that?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ogkb is a crippling couch lock. Si you got pretty much all ogkb phenos from your penut butter breath? If so, you happy about that?


Pack got 2 non ogkb 1 male 1 female. Rest ogkb dominate. They didn’t even branch except this one. So wasn’t the happiest about it. If they would of branchedit would of be ok. I mean no branching just a main stalk. Got one more pack I’ll see what happens. Garlic breath the same popped 3 ogkb no branching. Just took up space. I have little. Takes long time to veg flower then it basically does nothing. = no meds


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pack got 2 non ogkb 1 male 1 female. Rest ogkb dominate. They didn’t even branch except this one. So wasn’t the happiest about it. If they would of branchedit would of be ok. I mean no branching just a main stalk. Got one more pack I’ll see what happens. Garlic breath the same popped 3 ogkb no branching. Just took up space. I have little. Takes long time to veg flower then it basically does nothing. = no meds


Ya sometimes they just don't branch out or have mutations so the branching is stunted, if you vegged them long enough they probably would but who wants to wait 6 months. Fuck that. The branches grow like vines up the main stalk. I wanted to see what the ogkb was all about but after growing one, I've seen enough, it's just not worth my electric consumption to grow more than 1 of them in flower, it'll be my head stash.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pack got 2 non ogkb 1 male 1 female. Rest ogkb dominate. They didn’t even branch except this one. So wasn’t the happiest about it. If they would of branchedit would of be ok. I mean no branching just a main stalk. Got one more pack I’ll see what happens. Garlic breath the same popped 3 ogkb no branching. Just took up space. I have little. Takes long time to veg flower then it basically does nothing. = no meds


You didn't keep the cut of the non-ogkb pheno you had? Sounds like you were looking for ogkb but then saw what a pain in the ass it is and was like fuck this thing. The non-ogkb pheno is what you want for sure man, like I said I think I did a few post back about my buddy growing out a fire non ogkb pheno of pbb. You'll get one if you pop another pack for sure. 2 packs of non branching mutant ogkb is rough man, I feel your pain. I guess I'm lucky, out of the sherb and puta I had mtuple different pheno no ogkb though.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2019)

This plant was veg 6 wks. That’s normal for most. The others were at 8 weeks nothing. Chop chop


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> You didn't keep the cut of the non-ogkb pheno you had? Sounds like you were looking for ogkb but then saw what a pain in the ass it is and was like fuck this thing. The non-ogkb pheno is what you want for sure man, like I said I think I did a few post back about my buddy growing out a fire non ogkb pheno of pbb. You'll get one if you pop another pack for sure. 2 packs of non branching mutant ogkb is rough man, I feel your pain. I guess I'm lucky I guess, out of the sherb and puta I had mtuple different pheno no ogkb though.


I took cuts they didn’t clone. Not sure what was up. I only pop usually couple seeds at a time few strains. The first one of corse was the non leaner. Was pissed about clones but said I’ll get some off the next ones. That was back in April 2018. That’s how long it’s took me to through etc. lol! Yeah hope the last nine I have do something. I have a couple crosses with pbb should get some fire. Maybe the last 7 garlic breath.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> I took cuts they didn’t clone. Not sure what was up. I only pop usually couple seeds at a time few strains. The first one of corse was the non leaner. Was pissed about clones but said I’ll get some off the next ones. That was back in April 2018. That’s how long it’s took me to through etc. lol! Yeah hope the last nine I have do something. I have a couple crosses with pbb should get some fire. Maybe the last 7 garlic breath.


Ya I lost a whole batch of my puta and sherb in my aero cloner few months back. The cuts were too long and the stems got rotted out. Luckily I still had all the plants and veg and took another round of cuts and made sure the were short this time and they all rooted. I used to clone straight I to the promix but now use a aerocloner. I love it, takes up less space and roots alot faster. Once they throw roots they go right into soil.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Few better shots of the puta breath that I will probably be keeping as a mother-
> View attachment 4377677
> View attachment 4377678


Dude i just came here to ask you how is the puta??!! I just won a auction in ig. Whats the smell on her is it loud??!!


----------



## loop718 (Aug 11, 2019)

I have one PBB thats non ogkb and 4 ogkb. I will deff not be keeping the ogkb pheno lol. It doesnt look like it will yield much and its soooooooooo slow omg. All my other plants are double the size of them. I just did a very heavy defoliation day 17 of flower. Ill give em a couple days to beef up and post some pics. The non ogkb pheno of pbb looks awsome branches well bud sites everywhere ill be keeping a cut it the flower is fire!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 12, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I have one PBB thats non ogkb and 4 ogkb. I will deff not be keeping the ogkb pheno lol. It doesnt look like it will yield much and its soooooooooo slow omg. All my other plants are double the size of them. I just did a very heavy defoliation day 17 of flower. Ill give em a couple days to beef up and post some pics. The non ogkb pheno of pbb looks awsome branches well bud sites everywhere ill be keeping a cut it the flower is fire!


Ogkb can be tough. Mine was branching so took a shot. Actually going ok. Major defo all through veg n flower. I myself have had bad luck with those ogkb. Pbb n garlic breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I have one PBB thats non ogkb and 4 ogkb. I will deff not be keeping the ogkb pheno lol. It doesnt look like it will yield much and its soooooooooo slow omg. All my other plants are double the size of them. I just did a very heavy defoliation day 17 of flower. Ill give em a couple days to beef up and post some pics. The non ogkb pheno of pbb looks awsome branches well bud sites everywhere ill be keeping a cut it the flower is fire!


Ya man the non ogkb phenos are gold. I got 2 really good phenos off the sherb and 3 + phenos of the puta breath. Not one ogkb, thankfully. The puta breath is going to give the sherb a run for its money. Tpug is some of the best genetics I've grown in a very long time. Feel for you guys that got mostly ogkb phenos. Definitely keep popping pack and try some other strains if you have to. You will find fire. I'll be sticking with thug pug and dungeon vault when ordering any beans in the future.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I have one PBB thats non ogkb and 4 ogkb. I will deff not be keeping the ogkb pheno lol. It doesnt look like it will yield much and its soooooooooo slow omg. All my other plants are double the size of them. I just did a very heavy defoliation day 17 of flower. Ill give em a couple days to beef up and post some pics. The non ogkb pheno of pbb looks awsome branches well bud sites everywhere ill be keeping a cut it the flower is fire!


That 1 non ogkb pheno is all you need. Glad it worked out and you got at least 1. Honestly I won't be popping beans for a while but when I do, I'm going to take cuts in veg then sex the seed plants, if any are ogkb leaning they're getting tossed, I just dongt want ogkb taken up any space in the growroom with their little yeilds. I know the high end strains we grow aren't going to be any crazy heavy yeilding plants like critical kush but some of the ogkb pheno yeilds are just flat out pathetic.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 12, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That 1 non ogkb pheno is all you need. Glad it worked out and you got at least 1. Honestly I won't be popping beans for a while but when I do, I'm going to take cuts in veg then sex the seed plants, if any are ogkb leaning they're getting tossed, I just dongt want ogkb taken up any space in the growroom with their little yeilds. I know the high end strains we grow aren't going to be any crazy heavy yeilding plants like critical kush but some of the ogkb pheno yeilds are just flat out pathetic.


I hear this!! Getting the boot real quick lol.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 12, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That 1 non ogkb pheno is all you need. Glad it worked out and you got at least 1. Honestly I won't be popping beans for a while but when I do, I'm going to take cuts in veg then sex the seed plants, if any are ogkb leaning they're getting tossed, I just dongt want ogkb taken up any space in the growroom with their little yeilds. I know the high end strains we grow aren't going to be any crazy heavy yeilding plants like critical kush but some of the ogkb pheno yeilds are just flat out pathetic.


Hows the smell on the puta breath?


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 12, 2019)

Lookin good guys. Man all the talk about ogkb phenos make me want to throw mine in the trash haha. I got 2 garlic butter and 2 peanut butter breath going. Got an ogkb pheno in both. The garlic butter ogkb pheno looks like it’s on another level honestly. Been veggin for 6 weeks now. Topped her head off and she went crazy throwing tops everywhere. Her stems are already starting to glisten with frost and that rancid oh so good smell is coming through.

I’ve only flowered out 1 other ogkb pheno before and it was a mule fuel by thugpug. It was very nice smoke. Super dense cat piss smelling nugs. But the yield was pitiful.

Hoping my non ogkb garlic butter and non ogkb PBB pull through. Really liking the structure of this pbb also. Has some dinner plates for fan leaves!


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 12, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Getting serious up in here now- day 39 of 12/12- week 6 puta breath-View attachment 4375950
> View attachment 4375951
> View attachment 4375953


Wow. That puta looks amazing! Awesome job. You knocked that one out the park. I would kill to have that pheno! Tried so hard to grab a pack of puta, Always bad timing. ‍


----------



## loop718 (Aug 12, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Wow. That puta looks amazing! Awesome job. You knocked that one out the park. I would kill to have that pheno! Tried so hard to grab a pack of puta, Always bad timing. ‍


Are you on ig? I never was until i found out thats how you find all the seeds lol. I only created one for that reason and that reason only lol. I just won a pack of puta breath in a auction for $80


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 12, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Lookin good guys. Man all the talk about ogkb phenos make me want to throw mine in the trash haha. I got 2 garlic butter and 2 peanut butter breath going. Got an ogkb pheno in both. The garlic butter ogkb pheno looks like it’s on another level honestly. Been veggin for 6 weeks now. Topped her head off and she went crazy throwing tops everywhere. Her stems are already starting to glisten with frost and that rancid oh so good smell is coming through.
> 
> I’ve only flowered out 1 other ogkb pheno before and it was a mule fuel by thugpug. It was very nice smoke. Super dense cat piss smelling nugs. But the yield was pitiful.
> 
> Hoping my non ogkb garlic butter and non ogkb PBB pull through. Really liking the structure of this pbb also. Has some dinner plates for fan leaves!


Those look very good!


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 13, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Are you on ig? I never was until i found out thats how you find all the seeds lol. I only created one for that reason and that reason only lol. I just won a pack of puta breath in a auction for $80


No shit! Nice didn’t know about that. I do have an IG. Name is midwest_Gas_co
Do you remember where you won them from by chance? I just scored a pack of the garlic breath 2.0 off Oregonelite before they sold out. Can’t wait to run those but I’m still on the hunt for the puta


----------



## loop718 (Aug 13, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> No shit! Nice didn’t know about that. I do have an IG. Name is midwest_Gas_co
> Do you remember where you won them from by chance? I just scored a pack of the garlic breath 2.0 off Oregonelite before they sold out. Can’t wait to run those but I’m still on the hunt for the puta


Yessir its @cali_clusterfock_auction.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 13, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> No shit! Nice didn’t know about that. I do have an IG. Name is midwest_Gas_co
> Do you remember where you won them from by chance? I just scored a pack of the garlic breath 2.0 off Oregonelite before they sold out. Can’t wait to run those but I’m still on the hunt for the puta


Damn the garlic breath sold out that fast!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Wow. That puta looks amazing! Awesome job. You knocked that one out the park. I would kill to have that pheno! Tried so hard to grab a pack of puta, Always bad timing. ‍


 Thanks man..ya I'm really happy with how she turned out. I have multiple keepers from sherb and puta breath. I'll be running them for a long while. They're fucking killer. Great potency, terps, and amazing bag appeal. They have amazing color to them. Took me a while to get dialed back in and a lot of work with a few bumps along the way. (My buddy mislabeled a few ihg BlackBerry punch clones he gave late winter/early spring and I grew 3 of them out pretty big and all 3 hermd on me. Fucking set me back a bit. I will never get a clones from someone else again. From here on out I will just search for genetics myself. Always worked in the past.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Lookin good guys. Man all the talk about ogkb phenos make me want to throw mine in the trash haha. I got 2 garlic butter and 2 peanut butter breath going. Got an ogkb pheno in both. The garlic butter ogkb pheno looks like it’s on another level honestly. Been veggin for 6 weeks now. Topped her head off and she went crazy throwing tops everywhere. Her stems are already starting to glisten with frost and that rancid oh so good smell is coming through.
> 
> I’ve only flowered out 1 other ogkb pheno before and it was a mule fuel by thugpug. It was very nice smoke. Super dense cat piss smelling nugs. But the yield was pitiful.
> 
> Hoping my non ogkb garlic butter and non ogkb PBB pull through. Really liking the structure of this pbb also. Has some dinner plates for fan leaves!


Ya that pic of pbb looks solid definitely not a ogkb pheno, I take it from what you said it's a seed plant recently popped so you don't know sex yet, right?


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that pic of pbb looks solid definitely not a ogkb pheno, I take it from what you said it's a seed plant recently popped so you don't know sex yet, right?


Thanks! But Yes these were from seed. I have 2 pbb, the one with the fat non ogkb leaves above. and another that just showed sex. The non ogkb above is the female. She looks like her leaves are starting to turn a little purple. Can’t wait to see what she beholds. The other pbb (ogkb) pheno is a dude. Spotted some ball growth. I have no need for males so that one will be getting the chop.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks man..ya I'm really happy with how she turned out. I have multiple keepers from sherb and puta breath. I'll be running them for a long while. They're fucking killer. Great potency, terps, and amazing bag appeal. They have amazing color to them. Took me a while to get dialed back in and a lot of work with a few bumps along the way. (My buddy mislabeled a few ihg BlackBerry punch clones he gave late winter/early spring and I grew 3 of them out pretty big and all 3 hermd on me. Fucking set me back a bit. I will never get a clones from someone else again. From here on out I will just search for genetics myself. Always worked in the past.


How many packs of sherb and puta did you run through to find those keepers? They look like they throw down some nice weight!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> How many packs of sherb and puta did you run through to find those keepers? They look like they throw down some nice weight!


Just pack 1 pack of each. I guess I got really lucky from what I've seen in this thread, few people have gotten a bunch of ogkb phenos which is not what I'm looking for.
Ya the sherb is throwing some serious weight..I'm guessing I'll get 8-9 zips of 1 sherb plant, The last run of sherb was probably half or at least a quater of the size she is now and she yeilded close to 6oz a plant.
This is 1st run of puta but a few phenos are looking to yeild very well.


----------



## Palomar (Aug 13, 2019)

Is there any info on what the crosses are on the new drop on Oregon elite? Are the Puta and sherb represented in the latest drop? Thanks all! Love to find the post that describes the genetics - these look great 

respect,
pal


----------



## loop718 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Just pack 1 pack of each. I guess I got really lucky from what I've seen in this thread, few people have gotten a bunch of ogkb phenos which is not what I'm looking for.
> Ya the sherb is throwing some serious weight..I'm guessing I'll get 8-9 zips of 1 sherb plant, The last run of sherb was probably half or at least a quater of the size she is now and she yeilded close to 6oz a plant.
> This is 1st run of puta but a few phenos are looking to yeild very well.


Damn dude!!!! I gota pop my shit next run. You got me itching. I got bad betty by exotic genetix and sunday dough by cannarado vegging and NYC chem by top dawg and PBB in flower right now. Looks like im popping puta and sherb next run its just that the ogkb scare me i got alot of ogkb in this pbb pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Damn dude!!!! I gota pop my shit next run. You got me itching. I got bad betty by exotic genetix and sunday dough by cannarado vegging and NYC chem by top dawg and PBB in flower right now. Looks like im popping puta and sherb next run its just that the ogkb scare me i got alot of ogkb in this pbb pack.


You shouldn't get any ogkb in the sherb breath. Its sunset x mendo. Also puta is wedding cake x mendo. Though seedfinder has it as gscxcherry pie x mendo, though I believe its wedding cake. 
I didn't get any ogkb expressions, I think you'll be good. Seems the pbb is the one that showing a lot of ogkb phenos. Sherb has got some stretch though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

This sherb is well over 5ft tall so she's a big one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

Some more bud porn..putabreath-


----------



## loop718 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Some more bud porn..putabreath-View attachment 4378939


Damn dude!!! Man o man i shoulda popped some pug. I have unicorn poop too the pics on ig of it are so sick just like yours dank and frosty af. Congrats bro look like you got some solid keepers. Cant wait until my non ogkb pbb beefs up. It started throwing trichs on day 16.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> This sherb is well over 5ft tall so she's a big one. View attachment 4378931
> View attachment 4378932


Sick fade!!!!! Looks incredible. What you think the dry yield will be. Is that a 5gal coco? Fucking huge man. How long did you veg.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Damn dude!!! Man o man i shoulda popped some pug. I have unicorn poop too the pics on ig of it are so sick just like yours dank and frosty af. Congrats bro look like you got some solid keepers. Cant wait until my non ogkb pbb beefs up. It started throwing trichs on day 16.


Thanks man. This is the most my room has ever been dialed in. The minisplit has brought me to a new level. Best investment I made. Took a while to get here but all worth it!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Sick fade!!!!! Looks incredible. What you think the dry yield will be. Is that a 5gal coco? Fucking huge man. How long did you veg.


I'm guessing 8-9 oz dry on the sherb. My last run of her was a lot smaller and I got close to 6 oz dry. Running all of them in a mix of promix hp, worm casting and extra perlite.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks man. This is the most my room has ever been dialed in. The minisplit has brought me to a new level. Best investment I made. Took a while to get here but all worth it!


Awsome dude! Good to hear. People over look vpd a lot. Its probably most important to me. I feed 3/4 gallon every other day and the plants are praying! Hope i can keep it up in winter it makes such a difference when the plant can pull the nutes up and breath at ease. Do you use co2? I dont i just keep it 78* and 50%rh in flower. 80* and 65%rh in veg.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Awsome dude! Good to hear. People over look vpd a lot. Its probably most important to me. I feed 3/4 gallon every other day and the plants are praying! Hope i can keep it up in winter it makes such a difference when the plant can pull the nutes up and breath at ease. Do you use co2? I dont i just keep it 78* and 50%rh in flower. 80* and 65%rh in veg.


Ya I run co2, its a sealed room. I run it 15 min on then 15min off. So it runs 30 mins an hour for 12 hrs that lights are on. I try to keep environment perfect otherwise co2 is a waste. I know everything is dialed in good when plants are drinking up their nutes and plants are praying.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2019)

Really beautiful color coming from this puta breath under the cmh- I'm really liking the 630 cmh I added to the garden.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Hows the smell on the puta breath?


Well I have about 3 phenos...so... one of the putas, the frostiest one I was staking last nite has a sweet sugary smell, almost like candy- sour patch kids/bounce dryer sheets with a slight gas undertone. That's the best I can describe at the moment. I'll try and catch some whiffs tonite and get back to you. I can tell you all the terps on the thug pug have been stellar. All my friends have gave me great compliments on the sherb breath when I asked for feed back.
I know I sound like a fan boy but thug pug is the 1st beans I've popped in a while that I have been all around happy with. They tic all my boxes- superb trichrome production, great terps, and awesome yeilds for the highend genetics they are. The yields are what suprised me the most. With the crosses they use I was expecting just....you know, ok yeilds but the 2 strains I've run have yielded well above what I was expecting to a point I would call a few phenos heavy yielders, the sherb I'm running is definitely a heavy yielder. I know these forums can being a pissing match and easily become negative but I have nothing but high praise and love for thug pug.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Well I have about 3 phenos...so... one of the putas, the frostiest one I was staking last nite has a sweet sugary smell, almost like candy- sour patch kids/bounce dryer sheets with a slight gas undertone. That's the best I can describe at the moment. I'll try and catch some whiffs tonite and get back to you. I can tell you all the terps on the thug pug have been stellar. All my friends have gave me great compliments on the sherb breath when I asked for feed back.
> I know I sound like a fan boy but thug pug is the 1st beans I've popped in a while that I have been all around happy with. They tic all my boxes- superb trichrome production, great terps, and awesome yeilds for the highend genetics they are. The yields are what suprised me the most. With the crosses they use I was expecting just....you know, ok yeilds but the 2 strains I've run have yielded well above what I was expecting to a point I would call a few phenos heavy yielders, the sherb I'm running is definitely a heavy yielder. I know these forums can being a pissing match and easily become negative but I have nothing but high praise and love for thug pug.


I concur, ran about 30 pack last yr, 5 from thug pug and imo those were the best quality beans from what I saw, most crystals and flavours with nice yielders here and there, meatbreath is my winner for yield


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> I concur, ran about 30 pack last yr, 5 from thug pug and imo those were the best quality beans from what I saw, most crystals and flavours with nice yielders here and there, meatbreath is my winner for yield


 wish I had a meat breath. That's a tough find now. Did you hold on to a clone?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2019)

Ooo I remember you anothermeduser...from the in house thread...haha


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 17, 2019)

thanks for pointing out I should excercise the ignore list for a positive experience on here, done


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> thanks for pointing out I should excercise the ignore list for a positive experience on here, done


Hahaha get over yourself, you're the one that was defending some tool that's was legit trying to meet people to fight... Ignore all you want...give absolutely no fucks


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 17, 2019)

Garlic Butter


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Aug 17, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Garlic Butter


Looks exactly like my Garlic Butter

Also--what are those metal shelves called holding the pot? Would love to grab some


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 18, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Looks exactly like my Garlic Butter
> 
> Also--what are those metal shelves called holding the pot? Would love to grab some


I’m hoping she serves me well. She’s frosting up nicely. 

The shelves I just snatch out of appliances we warranty out at work. Bunch of whirlpool refrigerators they Came out of.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

PBB day 21 non ogkb pheno


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> PBB day 21 non ogkb pheno


Nice healthy green man. Looking good. What kind of LEDs you rocking?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

^ also that girl is frosting up nice for 21 days. She's going to be sparkling by the end.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice healthy green man. Looking good. What kind of LEDs you rocking?


Thanks brotha!! 2 hlg 550 v2 and a plantinum led p600 i love em man my electricity bill hasn't even jumped that much and there all praying pretty hard. Yoooo you guys see PBB just won Detroits cannabis cup!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Thanks brotha!! 2 hlg 550 v2 and a plantinum led p600 i love em man my electricity bill hasn't even jumped that much and there all praying pretty hard. Yoooo you guys see PBB just won Detroits cannabis cup!!


No suprise. Pbb seems to be a big hit for people that are into growing and keep up to date with what's the flavor of the month and popular among weed enthusiasts. 
I've been seeing and hearing about people growing pbb here on the east coast. Actually reminds me- I have to get a pbb cut from a friend, not real close with him but I'm sure a puta breath cut trade will do the trick.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> No suprise. Pbb seems to be a big hit for people that are into growing and keep up to date with what's the flavor of the month and popular among weed enthusiasts.
> I've been seeing and hearing about people growing pbb here on the east coast. Actually reminds me- I have to get a pbb cut from a friend, not real close with him but I'm sure a puta breath cut trade will do the trick.


PBB deff blowing up. Im on east coast too. Isnt gromer from the east coast also. Thug Pug gna b the staple of the east lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> PBB deff blowing up. Im on east coast too. Isnt gromer from the east coast also. Thug Pug gna b the staple of the east lol.


Nice. Don't know much about him, I just figured he was a west coast cat. Props if he's from the east. You know sour dez/chemdawg came from the east if I'm not mistaken. There's old lore about how it came from seeds that were found in few zips/quap purchased at a dead show. Also heard it was a phish show. Haha. I believe the seeds were brought back to MA and grown out. I think in the Amherst area. Anyone feel free to chime in and correct me if I'm wrong about a few details. Think what I'm talking about is the chem story...who the fuck knows!!! Haha


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice. Don't know much about him, I just figured he was a west coast cat. Props if he's from the east. You know sour dez/chemdawg came from the east if I'm not mistaken. There's old lore about how it came from seeds that were found in few zips/quap purchased at a dead show. Also heard it was a phish show. Haha. I believe the seeds were brought back to MA and grown out. I think in the Amherst area. Anyone feel free to chime in and correct me if I'm wrong about a few details. Think what I'm talking about is the chem story...who the fuck knows!!! Haha


The folklore goes is the dude chemdog found chemdog in bagseeds at a dead concert in nyc. Yes there all from the eastcoast. JJ from topdawg is tight with chemdog and so is pbudmike there all on ig these days. Sour Diesel has so many different claims and stories it was deff birthed from chem and so was og kush. If you ever have a really gassy diesel smell it has chem as its backbone. I have some chem from top dawg growing right now and out of 15 seeds i got one chem d pheno!!!! So fucking pumped lol. Im pretty sure gromer is from the east coast i could totally be wrong but i heard scott ostrander founder of nectar say he thinks thug pug is from NY. Gromer grows with nectar also.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Thanks brotha!! 2 hlg 550 v2 and a plantinum led p600


So what is each lights equivalent to in hids? I'm still running 1000w hps lights and recently added a 630cmh, which I love. If I were to switch it up I think I would go for the cmh. Though I've thought about changing my 1000s for the 1000w double ended gavitas-they seem to be a great bang for your buck. Also looked into fluence LEDs. All is still up in the air. The cmh would make sense to cut back on energy consumption, same with LEDs, I'm just use to running hids though.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So what is each lights equivalent to in hids? I'm still running 1000w hps lights and recently added a 630cmh, which I love. If I were to switch it up I think I would go for the cmh. Though I've thought about changing my 1000s for the 1000w double ended gavitas-they seem to be a great bang for your buck. Also looked into fluence LEDs. All is still up in the air. The cmh would make sense to cut back on energy consumption, same with LEDs, I'm just use to running hids though.


The hlg 550 is equivalent to 1000w hps. Its currently running 4amps lol the p600 is equivalent to 800w hps. I have all 3 lights on 1 15 amp line and no problems at all. Im pretty sure there not as good as the double ended gavitas but they work for me and my op. If i could id go full jungle boy style 4x8 tables under de gavitas.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So what is each lights equivalent to in hids? I'm still running 1000w hps lights and recently added a 630cmh, which I love. If I were to switch it up I think I would go for the cmh. Though I've thought about changing my 1000s for the 1000w double ended gavitas-they seem to be a great bang for your buck. Also looked into fluence LEDs. All is still up in the air. The cmh would make sense to cut back on energy consumption, same with LEDs, I'm just use to running hids though.


My whole entire house energy bill is $75 thats with central air and a small ac in my grow room insane. My last house was ran with electric heat it was like $450 a month in the winter time.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> The folklore goes is the dude chemdog found chemdog in bagseeds at a dead concert in nyc. Yes there all from the eastcoast. JJ from topdawg is tight with chemdog and so is pbudmike there all on ig these days. Sour Diesel has so many different claims and stories it was deff birthed from chem and so was og kush. If you ever have a really gassy diesel smell it has chem as its backbone. I have some chem from top dawg growing right now and out of 15 seeds i got one chem d pheno!!!! So fucking pumped lol. Im pretty sure gromer is from the east coast i could totally be wrong but i heard scott ostrander founder of nectar say he thinks thug pug is from NY. Gromer grows with nectar also.


I believe the dead show was at alpine valley. The dudes that sold the fire bud that had a few seeds were from Colorado. The dude that purchased the bud was from MA or ar least living in the there. Did you here this part though?- get this, when growing out the seeds that eventually became chem he actually did have a male in the bunch but killed it off because he didn't have any use for it. Not his fault- he probably wasn't an expert with lots of knowledge on breeding at the time. But fuck...imagine that shit, he had a male! Would've have been great if he kept it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> My whole entire house energy bill is $75 thats with central air and a small ac in my grow room insane. My last house was ran with electric heat it was like $450 a month in the winter time.


See...that's amazing, ya might now be as great as gavitas but fuck, your bill is like 5% of what a total electric bill of running 4 gavitas would be. That seems well worth a little less yeild. Plus you need a decent amount of height with the de.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I believe the dead show was at alpine valley. The dudes that sold the fire bud that had a few seeds were from Colorado. The dude that purchased the bud was from MA or ar least living in the there. Did you here this part though?- get this, when growing out the seeds that eventually became chem he actually did have a male in the bunch but killed it off because he didn't have any use for it. Not his fault- he probably wasn't an expert with lots of knowledge on breeding at the time. But fuck...imagine that shit, he had a male! Would've have been great if he kept it.


Ya something like that hightimes interviewed all the guys from that chem dog/sour scene. Ill post the link for you. https://www.google.com/amp/s/hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/amp/


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I believe the dead show was at alpine valley. The dudes that sold the fire bud that had a few seeds were from Colorado. The dude that purchased the bud was from MA or ar least living in the there. Did you here this part though?- get this, when growing out the seeds that eventually became chem he actually did have a male in the bunch but killed it off because he didn't have any use for it. Not his fault- he probably wasn't an expert with lots of knowledge on breeding at the time. But fuck...imagine that shit, he had a male! Would've have been great if he kept it.


Chem seeds came from The dead show in indiana and sour pooped up at a phish show in nyc.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Chem seeds came from The dead show in indiana and sour pooped up at a phish show in nyc.


Ya just knew it was a dead show in early 90s. Crazy how the story has changed and in a relatively short time. Anyone in the know with cannabis cultivation has probably heard or told the story at least 1 or 2 times.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

Great story though!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Ya something like that hightimes interviewed all the guys from that chem dog/sour scene. Ill post the link for you. https://www.google.com/amp/s/hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/amp/


Just read this and ya, that's the story I read years ago. What I read wasn't a refined article, (article is great by the way) it was a post on a forum(I forget which) by someone who's was close to or one of the original dudes. I think it was one of the colarado heads who was at the time(in the early 90s)selling this pretty good bud they called dog bud. Its was just him telling his part of the story/history.They were dishing some out on tour. That's fucking crazy though. So cool. Those seeds are what started all the dank we grow now. Amazing. Thanks dude.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Just read this and ya, that's the story I read years ago. What I read wasn't a refined article, (article is great by the way) it was a post on a forum(I forget which) by someone who's was close to or one of the original dudes. I think it was one of the colarado heads who was at the time(in the early 90s)selling this pretty good bud they called dog bud. Its was just him telling his part of the story/history.They were dishing some out on tour. That's fucking crazy though. So cool. Those seeds are what started all the dank we grow now. Amazing. Thanks dude.


No prob brotha! pbudmike is on instagram. Chemdog is on instagram. Its like everybody is leaving the forums and going to ig. I got one just to catch the seed drops. You heard anything on sophies breath im trying to win this auction. How fire is it if you have any info on it. Dont wanna spend too much if its not fire.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2019)

There’s interviews and podcasts too, Adam Dunn show is a good couple interviews.


----------



## LOKness (Aug 19, 2019)

gromer/thug pug is from ohio and lives in MI according to his instagram
https://www.instagram.com/gromerjuana/


sophies looks good. I have a pack myself but haven't grown it yet


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2019)

loop718 said:


> No prob brotha! pbudmike is on instagram. Chemdog is on instagram. Its like everybody is leaving the forums and going to ig. I got one just to catch the seed drops. You heard anything on sophies breath im trying to win this auction. How fire is it if you have any info on it. Dont wanna spend too much if its not fire.


I'm sure Sophie's is fire. Anything with grateful breath sounds good to me. That being said it sounds like it will stretch like a mofo in bloom so just a heads up. Bet it would go longer than most of his indy strains. Says 9 to 10 weeks.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm sure Sophie's is fire. Anything with grateful breath sounds good to me. That being said it sounds like it will stretch like a mofo in bloom so just a heads up. Bet it would go longer than most of his indy strains. Says 9 to 10 weeks.


Ya im gna pass the auctions already over $350 with over a day to go. If it was meat breath that be a diff story lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Ya im gna pass the auctions already over $350 with over a day to go. If it was meat breath that be a diff story lol.


I wish I pulled the trigger on this one over at Oregon elite seeds. It sold out quick. This is going to be a great strain-


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 20, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner day 55 nug. There not very big but it’s lots of them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> View attachment 4382370 Pbb ogkb leaner day 55 nug. There not very big but it’s lots of them.


How many pbb's plants you running?, one thing I worried out with pbb was real low yeilds but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I wish I pulled the trigger on this one over at Oregon elite seeds. It sold out quick. This is going to be a great strain-View attachment 4382368


Ya dude i heard its fucking gas!! The dude who won cannabis cup with pbb was a nobody. No booth no sponsors or anything. Well hes blowing up now and his ig was saying that pbs is a all around winner and pop as many as you can!!


----------



## loop718 (Aug 20, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> View attachment 4382370 Pbb ogkb leaner day 55 nug. There not very big but it’s lots of them.


Damn you got me wanting to take some clones of my ogkb. I have one non ogkb pbb and 4 ogkb phenos. But is it worth the slow veg time?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 20, 2019)

I've got a non OGKB pheno thats absolute fire. Seems as though those are a bit more far and few between.
Its getting reversed in the next week or so.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I've got a non OGKB pheno thats absolute fire. Seems as though those are a bit more far and few between.
> Its getting reversed in the next week or so.


Sweet!! My non ogkb pheno is the frostiest thing in my room behind that is orange cookies by obsol33t.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> How many pbb's plants you running?, one thing I worried out with pbb was real low yeilds but that doesn't seem to be the case.


I just have this one that was heavy ogkb leaner. Not much luck with thug pug genetics. As in past post all ogkb or mutants


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 20, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Damn you got me wanting to take some clones of my ogkb. I have one non ogkb pbb and 4 ogkb phenos. But is it worth the slow veg time?


If the ogkb leaner is branching may be worth it. I begged 6 weeks in coco coir. Flowering in a 3 gal pot. It’s doing ok. I figure maybe 2 oz. I took 6 clones. So that’s 6 branches it would of had. Not sure if going to run all clones or not. May just run 1-2 due to low yield for stash.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I've got a non OGKB pheno thats absolute fire. Seems as though those are a bit more far and few between.
> Its getting reversed in the next week or so.


I didn't get 1 ogkb pheno in my pack of puta and sherb breath. I'm not not sure if their lineage has alot of ogkb expressions though. From what I hear tpug ogkb is really top notch but still not what I'm looking for. Few people in recent post seems like all they got was ogkb phenos. I think one dude only pops a few seeds at a time though. Think with thugpug your best bet is to pop a full pack or 2.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

Tester I’m running for jroc420 IG jrocs_genetics. Two great genetics collide in-house n thug pug.
Blackcherrypunch peanutbutterbreath He is calling these peanutbutternjellypie PBnJpie
These are at 4 weeks veg


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Tester I’m running for jroc420 IG jrocs_genetics. Two great genetics collide in-house n thug pug.
> Blackcherrypunch peanutbutterbreath He is calling these peanutbutternjellypie PBnJpie
> These are at 4 weeks veg
> 
> View attachment 4382833


Blackcherry punch is a dope strain. My buddy had a 1 pheno that was a herm monster though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2019)

I actually have a pack of ihg platinum purple candy just sitting in my seed collection jar. The 1 blackcherry punch herm clone that my buddy gave me (it was mislabeled) thru me off though. I will pop them at some point, I'm just very weary of fem beans. Ihg platinum line is fire from what I seen and heard.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Blackcherry punch is a dope strain. My buddy had a 1 pheno that was a herm monster though.


Well you never know about herm. I do know this guy hunted through multiple plants. Hoping odds are no herms. When testing you always keep a eye out for herms.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I actually have a pack of ihg platinum purple candy just sitting in my seed collection jar. The 1 blackcherry punch herm clone that my buddy gave me (it was mislabeled) thru me off though. I will pop them at some point, I'm just very weary of fem beans. Ihg platinum line is fire from what I seen and heard.


Well fem or not always a chance to herm. The blackcherry punch was from regular seed reversed. Ive made 5-6 fems never had a herm. Nor any I’ve purchased. Call it lucky. I’ve had several reg herm on me. Why would your buddy give you a clone prong to herm? Just saying it’s a chance you take every time you drop a seed. Reg or fem. genetics now have been crossed so many times lol. Glue n cookies strain in my experience have highest chance of herm.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well you never know about herm. I do know this guy hunted through multiple plants. Hoping odds are no herms. When testing you always keep a eye out for herms.


O ya you'll be good, he probably used the best possible blackcherry pheno. My buddy is just an idiot. Haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well fem or not always a chance to herm. The blackcherry punch was from regular seed reversed. Ive made 5-6 fems never had a herm. Nor any I’ve purchased. Call it lucky. I’ve had several reg herm on me. Why would your buddy give you a clone prong to herm?


He mislabeled a few clones


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Aug 21, 2019)

Mule Fuel from thugpug is some of stankiest stuff I’ve had to date. Such a unique terpene profile. All His GMO crosses are legit. The over powering garlic must gets stuck in your nose. Def a strain worth checking out.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner day 56. This plant has kinda surprised me. She’s stacked from top to bottom. Looks like going to get a good stash! Fading out to black! 5-6 more days. Very dense


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 22, 2019)

Just purchased some Thug pug gear a strain called "7 of 9", looks very interesting. I have never run any Thug pug gear. Has anyone here run this strain? Only bought it because I have smoked "Frost locomotive" before/part of this hybrid.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Just purchased some Thug pug gear a strain called "7 of 9", looks very interesting. I have never run any Thug pug gear. Has anyone here run this strain? Only bought it because I have smoked "Frost locomotive" before/part of this hybrid.


Think thats a newer released strain, there's probably not many people that have even run yet. You could be the first regular dude to do so. Post pics of on this thread if you want to keep an update of how it is. I'm interested. Good luck dude


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 23, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Think thats a newer released strain, there's probably not many people that have even run yet. You could be the first regular dude to do so. Post pics of on this thread if you want to keep an update of how it is. I'm interested. Good luck dude


Thanks for the info, thought it was. Got my stardawg hybrid run just starting but these beans are next in line. Just harvested 5 girls this morning, 2- blueberry headband at 60 days, 1- Chernobyl at 63 days, 2 black cheese at 77 days. Never ran Thug pug gear before but this cross looked interesting. I will do a semi journal here if alright or no one objects??? Got 1 Delta Hawaiian Snow, 3 black cheese, 1 Lemon Jedi, and one 10th Planet at 5 to 6 week flower still in tents. I am a small tent grower running 3 small tents ( 2- 3x3's, and one 2x4' all 7 ' high). Growing TLO style all the time. Thug pug gear is solid??


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Thanks for the info, thought it was. Got my stardawg hybrid run just starting but these beans are next in line. Just harvested 5 girls this morning, 2- blueberry headband at 60 days, 1- Chernobyl at 63 days, 2 black cheese at 77 days. Never ran Thug pug gear before but this cross looked interesting. I will do a semi journal here if alright or no one objects??? Got 1 Delta Hawaiian Snow, 3 black cheese, 1 Lemon Jedi, and one 10th Planet at 5 to 6 week flower still in tents. I am a small tent grower running 3 small tents ( 2- 3x3's, and one 2x4' all 7 ' high). Growing TLO style all the time. Thug pug gear is solid??


Yes take a look back some pages at some pics...its the best genetics ice grown in last 5 years. Being honest, it's the best stuff I've grown.


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 23, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Yes take a look back some pages at some pics...its the best genetics ice grown in last 5 years. Being honest, it's the best stuff I've grown.


Thanks, yes I went thru almost the whole thread. Very impressive genetics. Currently starting a stardawg hybrid run with Greenpoint and Dankonomics genetics going. Then I will try Thug Pug and see. Sure I will be happy. Any Thug Pug strains you highly recommend??? May run two of his strains together on my next run.


----------



## LOKness (Aug 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Think thats a newer released strain, there's probably not many people that have even run yet. You could be the first regular dude to do so. Post pics of on this thread if you want to keep an update of how it is. I'm interested. Good luck dude


pretty sure 7of9 is not a new one. I seen it around the same time as all the breaths came out. it's sophisticated lady X Lurch. usually you can see peoples grows on instagram if you search the hashtag of the name but #7of9 is all star trek posts lol


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 24, 2019)

LOKness said:


> pretty sure 7of9 is not a new one. I seen it around the same time as all the breaths came out. it's sophisticated lady X Lurch. usually you can see peoples grows on instagram if you search the hashtag of the name but #7of9 is all star trek posts lol


Yeah, I got the reference to the Star Trek next generation character. Look up and that's all you see. I know about the strains used in "Lurch"; I do not know about "Sophisticated Lady" except it is also called "Steve Stiffler", character in "American Pie" movie at times ??? What is that part of cross? Flowering times indoors? Phenos to look for? Etc....
Any info at all would help. Just like to know what to expect or look for.


----------



## LOKness (Aug 24, 2019)

sophisticated lady is from gage green, ghost og X grateful breath I believe


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 24, 2019)

LOKness said:


> sophisticated lady is from gage green, ghost og X grateful breath I believe


Ya you're right I was thinking of the PBS strain.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 24, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Yeah, I got the reference to the Star Trek next generation character. Look up and that's all you see. I know about the strains used in "Lurch"; I do not know about "Sophisticated Lady" except it is also called "Steve Stiffler", character in "American Pie" movie at times ??? What is that part of cross? Flowering times indoors? Phenos to look for? Etc....
> Any info at all would help. Just like to know what to expect or look for.


Steve Stiffler is what he named one of his stud males

its a male he found from Sophisticated Lady beans

Steve Stifler = Sophisticated Lady male
Lurch = Mendo Montage F3 male
Studley Spewright = Mendobreath F2 male


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 24, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Steve Stiffler is what he named one of his stud males
> 
> its a male he found from Sophisticated Lady beans
> 
> ...


So in the "7 of 9" hybrid is a Sophisticated Lady female X Lurch which is Mendo Purps X Frost locomotive or Mendo Manage F3 male or the same???


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 24, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> So in the "7 of 9" hybrid is a Sophisticated Lady female X Lurch which is Mendo Purps X Frost locomotive or Mendo Manage F3 male or the same???


yes 7 of 9 is Sophisticated Lady x Mendo Montage F3

Mendo Montage is Mendo Purps x Crystal Locomotive 

Sophisticated Lady is Ghost OG x Greatful Breath

both 7 of 9 parents are Gage Green strains


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 24, 2019)

PBB 7days dry process...
the yield was medium low but the nugs are completely with hash trichomes, very hard flowers,
now smoking some fast and is a face punch, with 60days of flowers i feel the positive and calm high, intense, long lasting ,
hybrid indica,,,special profile 
the odor is very sweet,vanilla, dry, earthy with background meat stew peanut onion 
is one one of the most powerful strain from seed i tried,


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok so I'm about 56-57 days from flipping to 12-12. I'll be chopping most down by end of this upcoming week. Few plants might come down a lil earlier. 2 plants will most likely go a lil longer, about 9.5 weeks. All plants are puta breath plus one sherb breath. I got 4 different phenos with the puta breath. Here's a few pics-

Puta Pheno #1/ 2 plants-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2019)

Pheno #1-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2019)

Pheno #2. My favorite pheno. Absolutely frosty as fuck, with a beautiful lavender/purple bud.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 25, 2019)

@Dividedsky all those look great.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @Dividedsky all those look great.


Thanks dude. This first full run, since renovating and upgrading the flower room was a lot of work man. My wifey thought the grow room was my 2nd home.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Yes take a look back some pages at some pics...its the best genetics ice grown in last 5 years. Being honest, it's the best stuff I've grown.


Brehhhhh!!! This fucking PBB tho!!!! I am so happy i got at least one non ogkb holy shit its on crush mode. I cant imagine having it dialed in. My soil ph is very low cuz of all the microbes and heavy feedings i imagine. Once i run a room of this and dial it in its going to be insane. No flash no filters day 27 looking icy as fuck!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Brehhhhh!!! This fucking PBB tho!!!! I am so happy i got at least one non ogkb holy shit its on crush mode. I cant imagine having it dialed in. My soil ph is very low cuz of all the microbes and heavy feedings i imagine. Once i run a room of this and dial it in its going to be insane. No flash no filters day 27 looking icy as fuck!!


Told you man, glad you got 1 non-ogkb pheno. Everyone seemed to be hyping all the ogkb phenos a while ago, I'm looking for the non-ogkb phenos, theres some magic in those phenos.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Told you man, glad you got 1 non-ogkb pheno. Everyone seemed to be hyping all the ogkb phenos a while ago, I'm looking for the non-ogkb phenos, theres some magic in those phenos.


Its murdering the ogkb i have absolutely murdering them although one of the ogkb i have has a meaty rancid funk like i have never smelled before. Next run gna be all pug!! Puta sherb and unicorn poop.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2019)

Few more from pheno 1-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## loop718 (Aug 28, 2019)

Day fucking 30 lets goooo!!!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 28, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner day 63 it’s time! This plant really surprised me. Really thought wouldn’t do much. Couple zips probably. Her clones are looking great branching n branching off the branch. I’m ready for some couch lock!


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 29, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pbb ogkb leaner day 63 it’s time! This plant really surprised me. Really thought wouldn’t do much. Couple zips probably. Her clones are looking great branching n branching off the branch. I’m ready for some couch lock!
> 
> View attachment 4386720 View attachment 4386722 View attachment 4386724


Sorry if you've already answered this question in an earlier post but what was your veg time and pot size on that?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Day fucking 30 lets goooo!!!!


That looks like a really nice pheno dude! Hope you took cuts!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That looks like a really nice pheno dude! Hope you took cuts!


Cuts were taken They look great too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2019)

Just took this pic last night before lights went on- puta breath pheno 1-


----------



## loop718 (Aug 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That looks like a really nice pheno dude! Hope you took cuts!


Ya man i got 3 cuts with 12” roots in the cloner i gotta transplant them there roots are way too long lol.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 29, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Sorry if you've already answered this question in an earlier post but what was your veg time and pot size on that?


This plant was veg 6 wks. She is grown in coco. Finished in 3 gal smart pot. Canna coco ab Just my thoughts but I feel growing thugpug gear in coco helps, due to how fast they grow, and how slow most his gear veg. Helps the ogkb leaners actually branch.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Ya man i got 3 cuts with 12” roots in the cloner i gotta transplant them there roots are way too long lol.


Hahaha ya I've left mine in my aerocloner way to long a few times to the point the clones were growing at a decent rate. Pulled em out and some of there roots were almost 2 ft long and tangled up.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 29, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> This plant was veg 6 wks. She is grown in coco. Finished in 3 gal smart pot. Canna coco ab Just my thoughts but I feel growing thugpug gear in coco helps, due to how fast they grow, and how slow most his gear veg. Helps the ogkb leaners actually branch.


Do they not respond well to being topped? One thing I've found is that using hydroclay in a regular soil mix seriously speeds up root development. Also, using the 5:2 humic acid to kelp ratio really speeds things up to.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 29, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Do they not respond well to being topped? One thing I've found is that using hydroclay in a regular soil mix seriously speeds up root development. Also, using the 5:2 humic acid to kelp ratio really speeds things up to.


Well guess you could try to top. just have to veg longer. Probably can’t even get seeds of pbb anymore. Don’t know nothing about the clay etc. just my two cents on my experience on 13 plants getting one that branch that was female. It was in coco


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Do they not respond well to being topped?


Are you asking about ogkb phenos? I'm guessing you are. Then no they sometimes don't respond well to topping. It seems to slow them down even further. They're already slugs. I topped my ogkb just to open up the canopy because they are so fucking dense and grow like tight vines. If your just talking about the reg non- ogkb phenos of pbb then you're good to go, top away, they'll handle it fine.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Are you asking about ogkb phenos? I'm guessing you are. Then no they sometimes don't respond well to topping. It seems to slow them down even further. They're already slugs. I topped my ogkb just to open up the canopy because they are so fucking dense and grow like tight vines. If your just talking about the reg non- ogkb phenos of pbb then you're good to go, top away, they'll handle it fine.


Thanks, here I was specifically talking about the pbb but I have a few others I haven't started including the Galactic Animal, ((OG KushxOGKB)x Girl Scout Cookies) from Bay Exclusives, as well as some faster ogkb crosses so your answer is everything I needed to know on the subject.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Thanks, here I was specifically talking about the pbb but I have a few others I haven't started including the Galactic Animal, ((OG KushxOGKB)x Girl Scout Cookies) from Bay Exclusives, as well as some faster ogkb crosses so your answer is everything I needed to know on the subject.


Ya I'm running an ogkb pheno from dungeon vaul genetics. I'm looking for more of the non ogkb phenos now. There yeilds are just sometimes pathetic. They are absolute fire though.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 29, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm running an ogkb pheno from dungeon vaul genetics. I'm looking for more of the non ogkb phenos now. There yeilds are just sometimes pathetic. They are absolute fire though.


That's what I figured. I've got a friend with cuts of PBB and meat breath. I'm on the fence about growing them to start in my new space because of the slow veg and low yield potential.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> That's what I figured. I've got a friend with cuts of PBB and meat breath. I'm on the fence about growing them to start in my new space because of the slow veg and low yield potential.


If he has different cuts of pbb and meat breath I would definitely get you hands on them, if he is offering. Those are top of the line strains. You can't even get those in seed form anymore. Meat is very sought after. I'm actually working on getting a cut of meat locally.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Sep 1, 2019)

What's the typical yield on a pbb relative to other thug pug gear?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> What's the typical yield on a pbb relative to other thug pug gear?


That depends on so many factors dude. Pheno type, container size, environment ect.. Not to leave you hanging, I'd say myself, I would expect over 5-7 zips of that strain non- ogkb pheno- plants in 5 gal fabric pots, vegged a month and half. Sealed room w mini split ac and co2.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2019)

The 2 strains I've grown from thug pug are very good to high yeilders. Especially sherb breath. I got lucky and didn't get any ogkb phenos. I believe with the sherb breath I have a sunset sherb and mendo breath pheno.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Sep 1, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That depends on so many factors dude. Pheno type, container size, environment ect.. Not to leave you hanging, I'd say myself, I would expect over 5-7 zips of that strain non- ogkb pheno- plants in 5 gal fabric pots, vegged a month and half. Sealed room w mini split ac and co2.


Yeah, that's why I mean all things being equal--their relative production compared to his other gear. Found a couple packs I'm about to grab....


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Yeah, that's why I mean all things being equal--their relative production compared to his other gear. Found a couple packs I'm about to grab....


Where did you find pack of pbb? Please tell


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2019)

You guys are not going to believe what the fuck happened. So my lights go on at 5pm turn off at 5am. I was adjusting the lights in the growroom yesterday so I turned my digi timer to off so the lights would not go on at 5(scheduled on time) just for like 20 mins or so while I did what I had too. Anyways after I was done I went and turned digi timer to on and then to auto, going thru the cycle. I woke up about 8:45 this morning to my whole house reaking like weed. I immediately ran down to the grow room and sure enough my lights where on, it was almost 9am! I killed the lights. When I opened the grow room door, the heat was so intense had to put arm over face! Immediately put the mini split on. My 2 thermostats were not working because of the heat, I can't imagine what the temps got up to because my mini split is on a separate timer/thermostat and of course went off at 5am. This meant my plants were under 4630 watts of hid in a sealed room with no a/c for almost 4 hrs! Half of the room plants are getting chopped this week. I was taking down a bunch of plants tonite. I had to leave right after this happened for work shit and literally felt sick to my stomach with tears almost coming out of my eyes. Just got home and took a look in the room with my phone and plants look surprisingly alright. I wondering if 4 hrs with extreme high temps could cause a rapid thc degradation? I'm very worried about terps and overall smell being affected since the room had that very dry weed smell. Any tip from you guys? I'm wondering if I should hold off on the chop and water them for a few more days maybe pull them all out of the room and let them sit in the dark for a few days, while I start trimming. I really can't believe this happened, I'm in shock. I'm really shook but guess it could have been a lot worse. Any tip you guys can think of would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 2, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> You guys are not going to believe what the fuck happened. So my lights go on at 5pm turn off at 5am. I was adjusting the lights in the growroom yesterday so I turned my digi timer to off so the lights would not go on at 5(scheduled on time) just for like 20 mins or so while I did what I had too. Anyways after I was done I went and turned digi timer to on and then to auto, going thru the cycle. I woke up about 8:45 this morning to my whole house reaking like weed. I immediately ran down to the grow room and sure enough my lights where on, it was almost 9am! I killed the lights. When I opened the grow room door, the heat was so intense had to put arm over face! Immediately put the mini split on. My 2 thermostats were not working because of the heat, I can't imagine what the temps got up to because my mini split is on a separate timer/thermostat and of course went off at 5am. This meant my plants were under 4630 watts of hid in a sealed room with no a/c for almost 4 hrs! Half of the room plants are getting chopped this week. I was taking down a bunch of plants tonite. I had to leave right after this happened for work shit and literally felt sick to my stomach with tears almost coming out of my eyes. Just got home and took a look in the room with my phone and plants look surprisingly alright. I wondering if 4 hrs with extreme high temps could cause a rapid thc degradation? I'm very worried about terps and overall smell being affected since the room had that very dry weed smell. Any tip from you guys? I'm wondering if I should hold off on the chop and water them for a few more days maybe pull them all out of the room and let them sit in the dark for a few days, while I start trimming. I really can't believe this happened, I'm in shock. I'm really shook but guess it could have been a lot worse. Any tip you guys can think of would be greatly appreciated.


 Should be all good potency wise. If anything, it may have just got a little oily/sticky while hot but I wouldnt imagine the thc is going anywhere.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Should be all good potency wise. If anything, it may have just got a little oily/sticky while hot but I wouldnt imagine the thc is going anywhere.


Ya that's what I'm thinking bud. Thanks for getting back to me so soon Red, appreciate it. Talk about Murphy's law man. When it rains it pours. Can't believe this shit happened the day of and few days before harvesting half the room. I still cant fucking believe it. What a shit way to finish after babying these girls the whole way. I watered yesterday but thinking about watering them again. Maybe pulling them out and letting them sit in darkness for a few days in room with perfect rh for drying. Real worried about the terps be all fucked up now. Thank God I watered them last nite with good runoff other wise could've been worse, well that and my house be burned down.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 2, 2019)

Dude these ogkb are absolutely pathetic lol. Im day 35.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Sep 2, 2019)

Has anyone run the michigan mouth out yet? Bought a pack and trying to decide if i should run them. Thanks for any info


----------



## loop718 (Sep 2, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's what I'm thinking bud. Thanks for getting back to me so soon Red, appreciate it. Talk about Murphy's law man. When it rains it pours. Can't believe this shit happened the day of and few days before harvesting half the room. I still cant fucking believe it. What a shit way to finish after babying these girls the whole way. I watered yesterday but thinking about watering them again. Maybe pulling them out and letting them sit in darkness for a few days in room with perfect rh for drying. Real worried about the terps be all fucked up now. Thank God I watered them last nite with good runoff other wise could've been worse, well that and my house be burned down.


Nah you will be fine bro!! If they were already chopped and hanging i would be stressed the fuck out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Nah you will be fine bro!! If they were already chopped and hanging i would be stressed the fuck out.


Thanks man just a shit day, I'm going to let em chill another day give em some more water. They seem alright. I'm guessing temps hit over 130°F


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 4, 2019)

Everything is cool, plants are fine. Honestly think the pro-tekt definitely helps out any heat stress thrown at them


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Sep 4, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Where did you find pack of pbb? Please tell


Hope your grow is ok, brother. Was going to snag all of them...but I'll leave a couple. Best of luck. https://theseedsource.com/product/peanut-butter-breath/


----------



## loop718 (Sep 4, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Everything is cool, plants are fine. Honestly think the pro-tekt definitely helps out any heat stress thrown at them


Yo oregon elite seeds just got a thug pug drop!! 10 PBB in stock!! Sure they will go fast bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 5, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Hope your grow is ok, brother. Was going to snag all of them...but I'll leave a couple. Best of luck. https://theseedsource.com/product/peanut-butter-breath/


Ya it's good, thanks man. I just held off on chopping them a few days to give them some more water, to get some moisture in them in case they lost some from the extreme heat. The terps all came back, so think all is good.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 5, 2019)

Pbb hanging out


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 5, 2019)

Tester I’m running PBnJ peanutbutterbreath x blackcherrypunch


----------



## 1ManGrow (Sep 5, 2019)

Was able to snag mom's jello last night and just grabbed one of the two packs left of PBB.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 5, 2019)

Got a pack of PBB this morning one of last 4, never grown this strain. Very excited to grow this strain and Thug pug gear. Also have put 3 - 7 of 9 in root riots this morning, Also Thug pug gear. Going to give this breeder a spot in my tents if the hype is real. We'll see.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for that info @loop718 you’re the boss today!


----------



## loop718 (Sep 6, 2019)

@Dividedsky how did everything turn out broski?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 6, 2019)

loop718 said:


> @Dividedsky how did everything turn out broski?


All good I'm trimming today. Plants were fine


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 6, 2019)

almost 70gr a f pure funk rock hard nugs
PBB 
I was impressed, it was the most productive of this round!this was the mother reveg from seed
1 year for work selection and worth it
now with the cuts i see the heaven
peace and good smokes...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2019)

I was looking at the peanut butter breath then it went viral, it gave me ptsd back to trying to get grape stomper. Then perfectly timed, I got 2 packs of that drop. On one hand it doesn’t seem significant, on the other the price is bound to go up and they’ll probably sell out faster than crap from now on. @rmzrmz what a greasy bowl of goodness! Nice work man!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2019)

Trimming up this puta breath now-


----------



## loop718 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Trimming up this puta breath now-View attachment 4390869


Looks amazing man congrats!!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2019)

This pheno of puta has some really nice fat trich'd out colas-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2019)

You can get an idea of how big she is, just undid the twist tie so she all flopped over-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Looks amazing man congrats!!!!


Thanks dude


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 7, 2019)

I just came to say bc of you guys I bought that last pack of pbb.. I wasn’t a believer until I went to a expo and a breeder used pbb as the male and everything smelled like pbb on steroids ..oddly enough the f2s had a slightly lower smell but still dank 

And I think my pack should be here Monday that’s like 2 or 3 days to my door .. I luv this shit lol


----------



## loop718 (Sep 8, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> You can get an idea of how big she is, just undid the twist tie so she all flopped over-View attachment 4390943


Winning!! Whats better the sherb or puta?


----------



## LOKness (Sep 8, 2019)

popped one sophie's breath, it's a dude. I've never grown a male before, how does it look to you guys?
 
should I chuck some pollen? thinking about hitting my purple pheno jillybean with it


----------



## loop718 (Sep 8, 2019)

Day 43. PBB lower snaps.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 8, 2019)

LOKness said:


> popped one sophie's breath, it's a dude. I've never grown a male before, how does it look to you guys?
> View attachment 4391609
> should I chuck some pollen? thinking about hitting my purple pheno jillybean with it


Chuck it!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 9, 2019)

Purpd out pheno


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 10, 2019)

This only 3 plants chopped and hanging-


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 10, 2019)

^^^^
Nice haul!!

Michigan Mouth.....anyone out there run it?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 10, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> ^^^^
> Nice haul!!
> 
> Michigan Mouth.....anyone out there run it?


I want to grab a pack of those. Don't think anyone on this thread has run it.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2019)

Peanut butter breath back in stock at oes. They have many!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2019)

Dry puta


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2019)

Puta breath all purp pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 16, 2019)

Now that I have the pack in hand I wanna talk about fresh coast genetics.. I went to a expo and they used pbb as the male and it was fire ! 

The ones that really had me were the butter face and big apple diesel .. they both smelled like gas and peanut butter the gorilla butter was heat also but that’s expected .. I think there using a Gb male for the new line .. also on the gram I seen they were gifted a few packs of pbb that’s dope so it’s no animosity there so I bought a pack of pbb and a pack of big apple diesel had to support 

End rant


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2019)

Up close puta frost


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 16, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4395425
> Up close puta frost


Very nice plants! Looks like good yield too! Got to be fire! I see where puta 2.0 will be part of freebies coming soon


----------



## loop718 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4395425
> Up close puta frost


Killed it dude!! Hows it compare to the sherb?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Killed it dude!! Hows it compare to the sherb?


Real different plant, the sherb grows like an OG-spear like huge colas. A few of the puta grew more like the a typical indica. I lean slightly more towards the puta as my favorite, just as an overall awesome plant. It's real easy to grow. Though the sherb is fire and will be in my garden for years to come.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2019)

These are the 2 best pics of the puta grow...I think-


----------



## LOKness (Sep 17, 2019)

that puta looks great! my first grow I had one puta breath clone. that turned out pretty shit but I got some seeds from it. few months ago I popped 5 and just harvested


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2019)

LOKness said:


> that puta looks great! my first grow I had one puta breath clone. that turned out pretty shit but I got some seeds from it. few months ago I popped 5 and just harvested
> View attachment 4396121


That one looks real nice man. Good thing you popped those beans. Out of a 10 ok of the puta I got 4 phenos. 3 were absolute fire. 1 was dogshit. Still in flower, absolute no trich production smell is decent though, already tossed its clone. So 6 females out of a 10 pk. 2 plants of one pheno 2 of another. And then 2 different phenos. I've had really good luck with tpug gear. Just took down a sherb breath last and it's a fucking monster.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 18, 2019)

Just put half a pack of PBB in some dirt. Really pumped for these, beautiful looking plants In this thread. Respect thugpug for keeping prices reasonable even with his stuff kind of becoming the flavor of the month.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 18, 2019)

Peanutbutterandjellypie blackcherrpunchxpeanutbutter breath day 24 
Sweet strawberry nose! 24 days


----------



## greencropper (Sep 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> These are the 2 best pics of the puta grow...I think-
> View attachment 4395924
> View attachment 4395925


fantastic job on those!, great to see people keeping this thread alive


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2019)

greencropper said:


> fantastic job on those!, great to see people keeping this thread alive


Thanks man


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2019)

This is why sherb is the shit, really high quality with very good to high yeilds, this is one plant of sherb breath drying out-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2019)

Sherb breath keeper pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2019)

Bowl of some purp puta-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2019)

Some more sherb sorry about all the pics lol- I'm hogging this thread-


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Sherb breath keeper pheno-
> View attachment 4396464
> View attachment 4396465


Looks like great yield! That’s thug pug I need fire n yield! Wonder if all sherb yield better


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Looks like great yield! That’s thug pug I need fire n yield! Wonder if all sherb yield better


If you want high quality great yeilding buds-go with sherb breath, all day. You won't be disappointed. Neptune has some in stock, only seed bank I've noticed that still has them.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> If you want high quality great yeilding buds-go with sherb breath, all day. You won't be disappointed. Neptune has some in stock, only seed bank I've noticed that still has them.


heavilyconnected has 4 left @ $80 a pack


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 19, 2019)

greencropper said:


> heavilyconnected has 4 left @ $80 a pack


Neptune, seedsherenow just cost more


----------



## greencropper (Sep 19, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Neptune, seedsherenow just cost more


pays to shop around, hard to know if thugpug will release more of those or its an discontinued line?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2019)

greencropper said:


> pays to shop around, hard to know if thugpug will release more of those or its an discontinued line?


Not sure. I e been seeing alot new strain names with the new releases so who know could be it after they're all gone. Just chopped this dvg brandywine down, things stacked alot like the sherb but alot different when u look at em up close.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 19, 2019)

greencropper said:


> pays to shop around, hard to know if thugpug will release more of those or its an discontinued line?


Yeah I think a lot of that is promotional stuff. Said out of several things no more etc. then pops up 100 packs of pbb on Oregon Elite n several others. I guess ose could of been holding out. Seed backs like to put counters up like 1 left 2 then poof what 5 more packs. Just my thought.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yeah I think a lot of that is promotional stuff. Said out of several things no more etc. then pops up 100 packs of pbb on Oregon Elite n several others. I guess ose could of been holding out. Seed backs like to put counters up like 1 left 2 then poof what 5 more packs. Just my thought.


Ya I noticed that myself. I don't get all the shit with the auctioning of beans either.. Weren't people paying top dollar for packs of pbb a year or 2 ago, thinking that they would not be released again? Pretty sure its mentioned way back in this thread.
I thought I missed out on pbb, said it was sold out a few weeks ago on oregon elite than boom 100 packs available last week.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 19, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yeah I think a lot of that is promotional stuff. Said out of several things no more etc. then pops up 100 packs of pbb on Oregon Elite n several others. I guess ose could of been holding out. Seed backs like to put counters up like 1 left 2 then poof what 5 more packs. Just my thought.


FOMO(Fear Of Missing Out) works a treat for a seller if they realize how to manipulate it lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sadness, at least I got my packs and they weren’t a grip of cash!
As legality allows cuts to be traded the seed game will have to straighten out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Sadness, at least I got my packs and they weren’t a grip of cash!
> As legality allows cuts to be traded the seed game will have to straighten out.


Ya it's pretty easy to get your hand on solid genetics these days. Theres no need to pay 200+ for a pack of beans or cuts. I really don't want to be dropping over $120 on 10 pk anymore.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya it's pretty easy to get your hand on solid genetics these days. Theres no need to pay 200+ for a pack of beans or cuts. I really don't want to be dropping over $120 on 10 pk anymore.


My cut off is $100. But I have found nice or better plants in 40-80 dollar packs. Have also found crap but also just as much in $100 packs. All a genetic crap shoot with seeds. Having trouble germinating my Thug Pug gear at the moment though.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 20, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> My cut off is $100. But I have found nice or better plants in 40-80 dollar packs. Have also found crap but also just as much in $100 packs. All a genetic crap shoot with seeds. Having trouble germinating my Thug Pug gear at the moment though.


Never germination issues. Just mutants ni
One branching phenos golore


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Try watching where the moon cycle is for germination, dropping beans right before a full moon is more influence than most folks realize!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Try watching where the moon cycle is for germination, dropping beans right before a full moon is more influence than most folks realize!


Fucking hippie.
Jk that's cool and good to know, I'm definitely going to try that. I got of a bit of the hippie spirit in me.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 20, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Try watching where the moon cycle is for germination, dropping beans right before a full moon is more influence than most folks realize!


Beans are too expensive, I will try anything feasible to improve germination. As long as organic.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Try watching where the moon cycle is for germination, dropping beans right before a full moon is more influence than most folks realize!


Now thinking of it I had an above average yeild this run. Absolutley killed it, just so happened my plants came down right around and some at the harvest moon. Who knows.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 20, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Beans are too expensive, I will try anything feasible to improve germination. As long as organic.



I’m also having a little trouble germinating my PBB, I put them in water the day they arrived. So far only two out of 6 have sprouted, getting nervous but it’s only been like 30 hours since I planted them. Hopefully the rest have pushed up tomorrow


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I’m also having a little trouble germinating my PBB, I put them in water the day they arrived. So far only two out of 6 have sprouted, getting nervous but it’s only been like 30 hours since I planted them. Hopefully the rest have pushed up tomorrow


I do the wet/damp paper towel in a ziplock bag method and it always works for me. I don't soak them in a cup of water.


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 20, 2019)

Wwbreath by thug pug was a realy solid cross.. Funny thing tho my reg beans all wer female? anybody else tryd this one??


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2019)

There is a thing called the farmers almanac, it gives this kind of information for general farming and was first published by Benjamin Franklin. Originally these techniques were used by primitive cultures with agriculture also though. I am kind of a hippy like zippy, the punk rock hippy. lol I followed the dead. One time I went to a dead show and then to mudhoney that same day.

I just plant seeds in a rooting cup in a moisture dome with happy frog soil. Nearly 100% germination and I don’t risk breaking the taproot. 

There are some people that use multi channel controllers and mimic environmental conditions with their LED lights to synchronize a plant to its origin and emulate a life a life cycle that includes the color phase shift of the days and seasons, dialing a plant in perfectly.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 20, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I’m also having a little trouble germinating my PBB, I put them in water the day they arrived. So far only two out of 6 have sprouted, getting nervous but it’s only been like 30 hours since I planted them. Hopefully the rest have pushed up tomorrow


Put 3 - 7 of 9 in root riots 12 days/no life; put 2 PBB in root riots 6 days, got one to pop but damped off, have not had that happen in years. Other bean no life. Oh well, gonna give these another week, then sterilize my seed tray and root riots and try again. Have yet to get anything Thug Pug growing. Heard great things about this breeder, hope I can get some of his beans to pop.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Sep 20, 2019)

Shot glass with warm water 24 hrs. If they havent dropped then push them down. Wait 6 hours. Damp paper towel between 2 dessert plates. Leave them on top of refrigerator til sprout.....100 % success. 
With all due respect. I have only germinated 40 seeds or less. All germed. Happy growing and best of luck!!!


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 21, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Put 3 - 7 of 9 in root riots 12 days/no life; put 2 PBB in root riots 6 days, got one to pop but damped off, have not had that happen in years. Other bean no life. Oh well, gonna give these another week, then sterilize my seed tray and root riots and try again. Have yet to get anything Thug Pug growing. Heard great things about this breeder, hope I can get some of his beans to pop.


Where did get your beans from? Perhaps they were old stock?


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 21, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Where did get your beans from? Perhaps they were old stock?


Maybe, it was OES, not going to blame the seedbank. Especially with the PBB, they were just released. Besides I have other strains beans from OES but different breeders popping fine. Been using this seed tray for awhile, maybe I have a bug. Will sterilize and try on next grow. Already filled my space in tents this grow. Thug Pug gear will have to wait.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2019)

I just did a weigh and pulled 13.5 zips off that one sherb breath!! I'm amazed!! Definitely my biggest yeild off of one plant. Glad I kept a cut of this one.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I do the wet/damp paper towel in a ziplock bag method and it always works for me. I don't soak them in a cup of water.


What I do 100% can’t remember a seed not popping with this method.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 21, 2019)

greencropper said:


> heavilyconnected has 4 left @ $80 a pack


Ordered a pack got order confirmation but no invoice as said in email.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Ordered a pack got order confirmation but no invoice as said in email.


Did u get the sherb?


----------



## The Show Me Homie (Sep 21, 2019)

Best place to buy thug pug genetics?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Ordered a pack got order confirmation but no invoice as said in email.


Dude elite 613s prices have gone up. Swear this thread is making certain strains fly off the shelf.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Sep 21, 2019)

PBB


----------



## loop718 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I just did a weigh and pulled 13.5 zips off that one sherb breath!! I'm amazed!! Definitely my biggest yeild off of one plant. Glad I kept a cut of this one.


Holy christ thats amazing! What size pot you use. How did you train it if at all?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Did u get the sherb?


Well will see? Ordered but poor communication on payment invoice.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 22, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Ordered a pack got order confirmation but no invoice as said in email.


ive ordered from them a few times with no issue, see what happens


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 22, 2019)

PBB
62 days ready to harvest,
under quantum board show the beauty colors, 5lt small recipe fast veg from clone
 
foxtailing....


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 27, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Holy christ thats amazing! What size pot you use. How did you train it if at all?


5 gal fabric pots. Not to much training just lollipopped, and topped them maybe twice at most. One main topping earlier in veg. I let them get a bit bigger in veg. I put them in flower taller than I usually do, they probably finished at a height of almost 5ft. Besides that it's just the way they grow. They are all bud, sherbbreath grew like huge chunky spears of bud. They also get drenched in light, the way it grows is not like a squat dense indica with foliage/ fans blocking bud sites. That's what makes the difference.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 27, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> PBB
> 62 days ready to harvest,
> under quantum board show the beauty colors, 5lt small recipe fast veg from clone
> View attachment 4398332 View attachment 4398334
> foxtailing....


What size board you running?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 27, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Did u get the sherb?


Got the sherb breath. Hope to have better luck with these than pbb n garlic breath. 
Dividedsky you have any ogkb out of your grow with the sherb? Thanks.


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 28, 2019)

i run about 300w qb + 150w monocolour old school osram,now dont remember exactly i need see , but this plant was the most small in the tent, only 5days veg and go to flower, fast,
in comparative with the others from cut is low yield,

i makes my last 2 run with pbb cut this year , meybe continues saving the cut meybe not,
but only for 1 plant in the set no more,
i thinking to prefer cross or bx with another thing for better the yield and flavor,
the flavor is not bad but need more force,

the potency is the better in this strain compensate the low yield,
i dont smoke all days pbb only 1-2 times a week, i need time to process the effects, couch lock hard, so she cut my days, better in the night times,


----------



## loop718 (Sep 28, 2019)

Bout to chop this pbb Ill b loading pics soon. Its been done for a few days just waiting for my chem plants to get done there taking forever. This PBB is stunning man im so pumped its the tightest hardest frostiest rank nugs i have ever grown. Im hooked on thug pug. Now should pop sherb, puta or unicorn poop?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 28, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Bout to chop this pbb Ill b loading pics soon. Its been done for a few days just waiting for my chem plants to get done there taking forever. This PBB is stunning man im so pumped its the tightest hardest frostiest rank nugs i have ever grown. Im hooked on thug pug. Now should pop sherb, puta or unicorn poop?


Few of each you have space. What I do such little space.


----------



## SUNDOG (Sep 29, 2019)

Thug pug TangBreath something like 3 or so weeks in:


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 30, 2019)

SUNDOG said:


> Thug pug TangBreath something like 3 or so weeks in: View attachment 4401761View attachment 4401762


Always wanted to try that one


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 30, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Got the sherb breath. Hope to have better luck with these than pbb n garlic breath.
> Dividedsky you have any ogkb out of your grow with the sherb? Thanks.


No I actually had none. No ogkb phenos. Which I'm very happy about.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 30, 2019)

Are the OGBK phenos desirable or no?


----------



## casperd (Sep 30, 2019)

anyone grown the el chapo ? did they stink ?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 30, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> No I actually had none. No ogkb phenos. Which I'm very happy about.


If they are any I probably got them all. Lol! I’ll see soon! Going to pop sherb, bubblegum f2 next run


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 1, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Are the OGBK phenos desirable or no?


If you fined ogkb that actually grows and branches. I guess ok. I grew one in 3 gal coco got about 70 grams dry. Veg 6 weeks. Lots of defo and training of branches they tend to grow right up the main top like vines. Usually 4-8 zips depends on veg. On other strain. Think I got pics on this thread.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 1, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> If you fined ogkb that actually grows and branches. I guess ok. I grew one in 3 gal coco got about 70 grams dry. Veg 6 weeks. Lots of defo and training of branches they tend to grow right up the main top like vines. Usually 4-8 zips depends on veg. On other strain. Think I got pics on this thread.


Great info, thanks. I’ve got 6 PBB seedlings going now, one is a mutant with the leaves on first set. See what shakes


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 1, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Great info, thanks. I’ve got 6 PBB seedlings going now, one is a mutant with the leaves on first set. See what shakes


Only one mutant out of 6 nice! Non mutant or non ogkb do well!


----------



## loop718 (Oct 3, 2019)

Chop my PBB in 2 days. Heres a couple pics first are ogkb verry small yield insane amount of FIRE!!! 



Non Ogkb pheno less frost more yield.


----------



## SUNDOG (Oct 4, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Always wanted to try that one


 haven't smoked the TangBreath yet,waiting on some seeds to mature before I can get a taste.


----------



## SUNDOG (Oct 8, 2019)

More TangBreath at around 6 weeks :


----------



## SUNDOG (Oct 8, 2019)

TangBreath around 3 or so weeks:


----------



## loop718 (Oct 8, 2019)

Just put a order in!! Thug Pug all day.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Just put a order in!! Thug Pug all day.


Dude you should have checked out solseeds they had like half the list going for $40-$60 a pack. Think they're all out now though


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2019)

By the way- this new riu format sucks, definitely like the old format.


----------



## loop718 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude you should have checked out solseeds they had like half the list going for $40-$60 a pack. Think they're all out now though


Dayyyyummm son! Oh well 80 a pack for gromer gear is worth every penny i think. Seeing how dino meat is up for auction right bow and its over $2000


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2019)

Especially from what I seen-a decent amount of his strains look very similar, especially if its has the mendo in it. That's not a bad thing. I got 2 maybe even 3 keepers all different and awesome phenos out of that puta breath. Here's a pic my buddy sent me of my puta, he grabbed a lot off me. He loves this pheno, says it has a great taste, awesome look but more than that- it's a hard hitting indica with no ceiling. He toked a bowl and said he was ripped for 5+ hrs.


----------



## loop718 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's just silly. I would never pay 2k for a pack of beans, that's fucking ridiculous.


Its for a good cause tho homies wife has cancer and gromer tossed em a few packs of super rare dank to auction off for there medical bills. So i think a few of the close people are doing it to help them out more then anything. Have you seen the dino meat pics tho??!! Looks like a freezer that needs to be defrosted hahah


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Its for a good cause tho homies wife has cancer and gromer tossed em a few packs of super rare dank to auction off for there medical bills. So i think a few of the close people are doing it to help them out more then anything. Have you seen the dino meat pics tho??!! Looks like a freezer that needs to be defrosted hahah


O word, that's good then. I'm not really into instagram. I just made an account like a few months ago and never go on.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Dayyyyummm son! Oh well 80 a pack for gromer gear is worth every penny i think. Seeing how dino meat is up for auction right bow and its over $2000


So is the dinomeat being released at some point?


----------



## loop718 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So is the dinomeat being released at some point?


Nah man dino meats old news like meat breath. He's never releasing them again.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Nah man dino meats old news like meat breath. He's never releasing them again.


O word. Ya I saw dino mentioned a while back, didnt give it much thought. I need to get that meat cut from a guy I know.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2019)

Pb lady looks interesting


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 10, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Just put a order in!! Thug Pug all day.


That salmi leg looks nice! Good yielded looks like too


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2019)

Just installed vinyl/fake wood floors in flower room last night. Got sick of the panda paper on top of cement as the floor. Was always a mess and scrunched up when trying to clean up spills ect. Check it out-


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2019)

it's a lot more level and will make cleaning up a breeze now.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 11, 2019)

Little cross of thug pug n in-house here. Blackcherrypunch peanutbutterbreath breed by jrocs_genetics 4 plants one is pbb dominate. 3 others have this strawberry funk to them. Femsn


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 11, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4406468 it's a lot more level and will make cleaning up a breeze now.


Got same stuff in my room


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 12, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Little cross of thug pug n in-house here. Blackcherrypunch peanutbutterbreath breed by jrocs_genetics 4 plants one is pbb dominate. 3 others have this strawberry funk to them. FemsView attachment 4406469nView attachment 4406470View attachment 4406471


Hot dam that bottom pic!


----------



## MrToad69 (Oct 13, 2019)

Best germination I've used..Dampen a slice of paper towel..Wet with tap water.Squeeze the crap out of it..Want it faintly damp, almost dry.Should not be able to squeeze any more water out...That tiny bit of chlorine from tap manages seems to keep fungus at bay..Throw paper towel in a ziplock bag..Put in dark place at room temperature, not too warm. Beans should sprout in 2-5 days..GL..Open after a couple days to check progress..don't want roots getting too big before transplanting..


----------



## loop718 (Oct 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Just installed vinyl/fake wood floors in flower room last night. Got sick of the panda paper on top of cement as the floor. Was always a mess and scrunched up when trying to clean up spills ect. Check it out-View attachment 4406467


Lookin sharp brah! Im using panda film over a old laminate floor fucking sucks any and every piece of dirt or hair sticks to it


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 14, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Lookin sharp brah! Im using panda film over a old laminate floor fucking sucks any and every piece of dirt or hair sticks to it


Ya shit got nasty after a 2 month cycle.


----------



## loop718 (Oct 14, 2019)

Couple lower larf nugs from PBB. Small branch that got broke off when I cut them down. So easy to trim just cut the fan leaves off and bam ready to go ha. Still have 5-7 days to finish drying on the plants. I like a 14 day whole plant hung slow dry. 65* 60%rh in the dry room today makes one week they been hanging.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Couple lower larf nugs from PBB. Small branch that got broke off when I cut them down. So easy to trim just cut the fan leaves off and bam ready to go ha. Still have 5-7 days to finish drying on the plants. I like a 14 day whole plant hung slow dry. 65* 60%rh in the dry room today makes one week they been hanging.


I've been drying in those rh% ranges. Make for a perfect dry.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2019)

^anything lower I found dried to fast.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 20, 2019)

pure fire the breaths

i dont like the new riu format too
back the older or the option to


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 21, 2019)

Day 54 of the PBnJ pie blackcherrypunch x pbb breath. This phen is more pbb dominate. Dank rotten strawberry/cherry nose. Frosty, sticky n dense. This


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 23, 2019)

Pbb ogkb leaner clone around day 40


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 23, 2019)

Nug shots of peanutbutterbreathxblackcherrypie PBnJpie days are limited.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 23, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Nug shots of peanutbutterbreathxblackcherrypie PBnJpie days are limited.
> View attachment 4411867View attachment 4411869View attachment 4411870View attachment 4411872


where did you buy this cross?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 24, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> where did you buy this cross?


IG Jrocs_genetics is the breeder dm are welcome.


----------



## SUNDOG (Oct 31, 2019)

First pic is lower bud right around 9 weeks, other 3 pics are from 11 days ago same plant. She's almost at 10 weeks now! Going to chop any day. It's my first time growing this strain/cut so I want to see what she does. She kept on pushing out pistils and swelling.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 3, 2019)

Peanutbutterandjellypie pie curing up! Smelling of foul berry/ almost rotten like. Sample time soon!


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 11, 2019)

Garlic Butter a keeper in my stable


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 12, 2019)

Three out of 5 PBB are these weird mutant, INCREDIBLY slow growing plants. Hopefully these are worth the hassle as Man they are slow going. Everything else which,granted was planted two weeks ahead, is 2-3 times as big. I’ve topped the other plants to try and let these little things catch up but honestly it’s like they’re barely moving. Assuming these are OGBK Dom ? Worth the wait ?


----------



## SUNDOG (Nov 12, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Garlic Butter a keeper in my stable


Nice man, she's not too thick but she sure is frosty!


----------



## SUNDOG (Nov 12, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4420237Three out of 5 PBB are these weird mutant, INCREDIBLY slow growing plants. Hopefully these are worth the hassle as Man they are slow going. Everything else which,granted was planted two weeks ahead, is 2-3 times as big. I’ve topped the other plants to try and let these little things catch up but honestly it’s like they’re barely moving. Assuming these are OGBK Dom ? Worth the wait ?


Yeah I do believe that most people say the mutants that grow slow are OGKB dom. But their so small it's impossible to say what their going to be like. I think you'll get something you like out of the 3. Good luck


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2019)

SUNDOG said:


> Yeah I do believe that most people say the mutants that grow slow are OGKB dom. But their so small it's impossible to say what their going to be like. I think you'll get something you like out of the 3. Good luck


The mutant fans and just overall freaky weird viney, dense, tight growth are a dead giveaway for ogkb phenos. I honestly don't want to fuck with ogkb leaners, they're just not worth my time. I think with all these cookie x strains the non ogkb variant phenos are the best. Dont get me wrong, some ogkb phenos are great but I have grown some the are complete shit and not worth the trouble or hype.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> The mutant fans and just overall freaky weird viney, dense, tight growth are a dead giveaway for ogkb phenos. I honestly don't want to fuck with ogkb leaners, they're just not worth my time. I think with all these cookie x strains the non ogkb variant phenos are the best. Dont get me wrong, some ogkb phenos are great but I have grown some the are complete shit and not worth the trouble or hype.


Yea I can see where you’re coming from for sure. I’ve never had a plants grow this slow, they appear to be healthy just freaking slo motion. I have 2 other PBB plants that arent in the picture that are 3 times as big, but are looking like they may be males. Sucks because the structure on the bigger plants is much better. Oh well, see what shakes on these mutants, I can only give them another 10 days or so before I have to flip into flower.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 13, 2019)

Meatbreath lookin like a shishkabob


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 13, 2019)

Peanutbutterbreath about half way through here


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 13, 2019)

Anyone run Mule Fuel or Halitosis Breath?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 13, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4420641Peanutbutterbreath about half way through here


Nice looking flower, hope I get something similar! Nice work


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4420641Peanutbutterbreath about half way through here


Thats a beautiful pbb


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 13, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4420237Three out of 5 PBB are these weird mutant, INCREDIBLY slow growing plants. Hopefully these are worth the hassle as Man they are slow going. Everything else which,granted was planted two weeks ahead, is 2-3 times as big. I’ve topped the other plants to try and let these little things catch up but honestly it’s like they’re barely moving. Assuming these are OGBK Dom ? Worth the wait ?


From what I've read the slow growing ones that nobody wants to deal with are the dankest phenos although I'm sure the majority of stuff found in thugs packs are dank regardless. are you growing in no-till?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 13, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> From what I've read the slow growing ones that nobody wants to deal with are the dankest phenos although I'm sure the majority of stuff found in thugs packs are dank regardless. are you growing in no-till?


Not really no till, I mix in new dry amendments/compost as needed. I test my soil 2-3 times throughout the year and amend as necessary. I use mulch to slow down watering needs and keep weeds at bay.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 13, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Anyone run Mule Fuel or Halitosis Breath?


Mule fuel is one of my favorites from thug. Extra garlicy knock out smoke. My last run with her


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> From what I've read the slow growing ones that nobody wants to deal with are the dankest phenos although I'm sure the majority of stuff found in thugs packs are dank regardless. are you growing in no-till?


 Not necessarily true. I found that with a few strains of tpug I grew, the non ogkb phenos showed the truest characteristics of the said strain being grown by word and picture descriptions I got from breeder.


----------



## SUNDOG (Nov 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Not necessarily true. I found that with a few strains of tpug I grew, the non ogkb phenos showed the truest characteristics of the said strain being grown by word and picture descriptions I got from breeder.


Was gifted two Unicorn Poop males, one was a OGKB pheno mutant. the other is a real nicely structured and stronger growing pheno, that out preformed the OGKB pheno in every test I put them through. Long story short, still have the non OGKB pheno male that will be used to make some crosses and the OGKB pheno was killed off. I never got to see what the females produced unfortunately so if anyone has pics post them pleases.


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Not necessarily true. I found that with a few strains of tpug I grew, the non ogkb phenos showed the truest characteristics of the said strain being grown by word and picture descriptions I got from breeder.


Fair enough, I honestly can't say for sure as I've only read what ppl like yourself have said when growing it. I guess it's also a matter of opinion as I've also seen ppl say they hate the OGKB phenos. I personally hate gassy strains while others absolutely love em so it really comes down to having to grow it yourself to find out.




SUNDOG said:


> Was gifted two Unicorn Poop males, one was a OGKB pheno mutant. the other is a real nicely structured and stronger growing pheno, that out preformed the OGKB pheno in every test I put them through. Long story short, still have the non OGKB pheno male that will be used to make some crosses and the OGKB pheno was killed off. I never got to see what the females produced unfortunately so if anyone has pics post them pleases.


I wanted to grab some uni poo before it sold out, I bet that gmo makes it stank.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> Fair enough, I honestly can't say for sure as I've only read what ppl like yourself have said when growing it. I guess it's also a matter of opinion as I've also seen ppl say they hate the OGKB phenos.


The other thing to keep in mind dude, is the ogkb phenos in whatever strains you buy tend to be slow as fuck in veg, and they don't yeild well at all. For me it one of those strains I'll keep maybe 1 plant in the flower for some head smoke, but not even that now, I found my last full on ogkb pheno from another seed co, not thug pug. wasn't worth it. Smoke was not that great.


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> The other thing to keep in mind dude, is the ogkb phenos in whatever strains you buy tend to be slow as fuck in veg, and they don't yeild well at all. For me it one of those strains I'll keep maybe 1 plant in the flower for some head smoke, but not even that now, I found my last full on ogkb pheno from another seed co, not thug pug. wasn't worth it. Smoke was not that great.


Yes I've heard they are ultra slow and low yield but how low are we talking? Everything I grow I smoke to my dome but I'm not trying to slow grow something that won't yield enough to last me until next harvest as I only have 630 led watts in a 4x4 tent haha.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> The other thing to keep in mind dude, is the ogkb phenos in whatever strains you buy tend to be slow as fuck in veg, and they don't yeild well at all. For me it one of those strains I'll keep maybe 1 plant in the flower for some head smoke, but not even that now, I found my last full on ogkb pheno from another seed co, not thug pug. wasn't worth it. Smoke was not that great.


Good info man, I’vE got one beautifully structured PBB male, I’ll keep this one to collect some pollen. Maybe hit it to one of these OGKB freaks for some F2’s


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2019)

So fresh coast seed co. started a seed company using thug pugs peanut butter breath huh. Wonder what gromer thinks of that. They have a strain called double butter that's literally peanut butter breath x peanut butter breath. Crazy.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Nov 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So fresh coast seed co. started a seed company using thug pugs peanut butter breath huh. Wonder what gromer thinks of that. They have a strain called double butter that's literally peanut butter breath x peanut butter breath. Crazy.


Is it cheaper?


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So fresh coast seed co. started a seed company using thug pugs peanut butter breath huh. Wonder what gromer thinks of that. They have a strain called double butter that's literally peanut butter breath x peanut butter breath. Crazy.


Honestly don't think he minds as his strains are crosses of gage greens strains. Would be pretty hypocritical of him if he did.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Nov 18, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> Honestly don't think he minds as his strains are crosses of gage greens strains. Would be pretty hypocritical of him if he did.


Tbh i think its crazy how p


DankNoTill said:


> Honestly don't think he minds as his strains are crosses of gage greens strains. Would be pretty hypocritical of him if he did.


All strains come from someone else unless its landraces used. Even then they are purchased from some one producing seeds. We should share the plant in every way. If its fire let it be fire and run it. No matter the breeder or the name or where it came from. Imho.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> Honestly don't think he minds as his strains are crosses of gage greens strains. Would be pretty hypocritical of him if he did.


Ya true, but gage green is way over priced, dude started charging like $500 for 10pk pffft. Pbb is gromers baby, I'm guessing its considered his flagship. Someone making their name of my best strain + using its name would rub me the wrong way a bit. Though every one of these seed companies are just new age pollen chuckers with easy marketing in the age of social media


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Tbh i think its crazy how p
> 
> All strains come from someone else unless its landraces used.


No way really! The more you know. Haha


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Nov 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> No way really! The more you know. Haha


We could collab with our top 2 and call it michigandivided. Prolly sell like hot cakes. I have a gmo x purple punch x wedding cake x gorilla glue male i call hippie bob


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Nov 18, 2019)

Should i pop the garlic butter extras or michigan mouth? Havent seen many pics of either. Been debating for a while now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> We could collab with our top 2 and call it michigandivided. Prolly sell like hot cakes. I have a gmo x purple punch x wedding cake x gorilla glue male i call hippie bob


Ive honestly thought about, it doesn't seem to hard to get one going. If you get a name going on insta is all it takes. What I really wonder is how many of these seed co. are actually testing their beans??


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> We could collab with our top 2 and call it michigandivided. Prolly sell like hot cakes. I have a gmo x purple punch x wedding cake x gorilla glue male i call hippie bob


I have 2 absolute fire phenos of puta breath, take a look a few pages back


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 18, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Tbh i think its crazy how p
> 
> All strains come from someone else unless its landraces used. Even then they are purchased from some one producing seeds. We should share the plant in every way. If its fire let it be fire and run it. No matter the breeder or the name or where it came from. Imho.


Agree 100%, that's why I don't think he'd care. If the cross is dank ppl will come.




Dividedsky said:


> Ya true, but gage green is way over priced, dude started charging like $500 for 10pk pffft. Pbb is gromers baby, I'm guessing its considered his flagship. Someone making their name of my best strain + using its name would rub me the wrong way a bit. Though every one of these seed companies are just new age pollen chuckers with easy marketing in the age of social media


5 bills for a pack is insane, gromer has actually given access to a lot of good genetics for a solid price.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Should i pop the garlic butter extras or michigan mouth? Havent seen many pics of either. Been debating for a while now.


The michigan mouth sounds real terpy with the cherry in it...definitely going to smell great and obviously look fire cause its a tpug strain. I was actually thinking of popping a cherry hills myself.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 19, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya true, but gage green is way over priced, dude started charging like $500 for 10pk pffft. Pbb is gromers baby, I'm guessing its considered his flagship. Someone making their name of my best strain + using its name would rub me the wrong way a bit. Though every one of these seed companies are just new age pollen chuckers with easy marketing in the age of social media


Thing is once you sell your Worked strains beans on the market that's it for that you just put your self out on front street while i agree taking some ones work and not cutting them in on it or at least sending them a fist full of packs and a shout out then yeah kinda a douche bag move but every ones strain comes from some one else work as long as they don't try and take credit for creating it hell unless he gave out cuts from his mother plant which unless he planned on sharing with the world you would never do ask "Cap" about that one then they really don't have the Real PBB just a plant from that line. Hell Everyone dos it So many Breeders i'd be here all day listing their names .Really ConGratz are in Order to Gromer that's how you know you made it in this business when others trying to make a buck off your Genetics !


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 19, 2019)

I Want some Dino Meat Bring it Back or if anyone has a Pack they are willing to Part with PM or DM me plz !


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 19, 2019)

If pbb is such a big deal to gromer then why is he discontinuing it?


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Nov 19, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> If pbb is such a big deal to gromer then why is he discontinuing it?


Demand. He ran it out and a good run at that. Now he needs to sell a new staple. Oes has sold a hundred packs in a month and soon they will be in the vault for 250 a piece....lol. Its great. Ig has so many breeders and i agree that it seems like there is no way that many breeders are actually testing. Good luck finding the dino meat!


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 19, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Demand. He ran it out and a good run at that. Now he needs to sell a new staple. Oes has sold a hundred packs in a month and soon they will be in the vault for 250 a piece....lol. Its great. Ig has so many breeders and i agree that it seems like there is no way that many breeders are actually testing. Good luck finding the dino meat!


Yeah that's why I will not fuck with any genetics that aren't well known especially off ig. Like you said, the testing is questionable and all they do is slap some nice name on it with pics of in the dark flashed buds. The real dank shines without flash.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> Yeah that's why I will not fuck with any genetics that aren't well known especially off ig. Like you said, the testing is questionable The real dank shines without flash.


This^ testing is definitely questionable especially when a new or newer seed company has over fucking 70+ strains. You know theyre not testing that shit. 
Also you know your shit dank when you can take a cola outside and take a pic no flash.


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 19, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Is it cheaper?


absolutly not cheaper,
fcost is more expensive than Thug Pug
$150usd for a pack and all cross is rip off with PBB, 
i pay $150for PBB pack old packing but is the flagship gromer and can make f2 better than fresh coast jajajaj and others híbrids,,
PBB isnot a easy girl,you need time for know and grow,
when i look my eyes says low yield but when is dry and Weigth is medium not bad enough because is fucking high potency meat ,
i can smoke between 1-2 days only 1g or less ,
is special genetic pheno different to alot of others strain,
high terpene,high potency,low vegetative but fast flowering, 58-65 depends pheno
PBB 
from cut is the best option to grow


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 19, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> absolutly not cheaper,
> fcost is more expensive than Thug Pug
> $150usd for a pack and all cross is rip off with PBB,
> i pay $150for PBB pack old packing but is the flagship gromer and can make f2 better than fresh coast jajajaj and others híbrids,,
> ...


Lookin fuckin num nums..


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> This^ testing is definitely questionable especially when a new or newer seed company has over fucking 70+ strains. You know theyre not testing that shit.
> Also you know your shit dank when you can take a cola outside and take a pic no flash.


Oh their testing them well most of well known breeders are anyways . Just not the kinda tests your thinking more like will these seeds pop and what's hermie rate .


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh their testing them well most of well known breeders are anyways . Just not the kinda tests your thinking more like will these seeds pop and what's hermie rate .


Ya I was pointing that comment towards ihg. I know of a few very good growers who have their shit dialed in and have in house beans hermie on em.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

I’ve popped and grown out a bunch of gromers gear had a few nanners it’s all been fire yields are usually medium some high some low but def fire


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

1st pic is meatbreath 2nd is pbb currently goin in the garden


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 20, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4423909View attachment 44239121st pic is meatbreath 2nd is pbb currently goin in the garden


That mb lookin tasty af, you grown out or seen meat madness?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

Pics are taken under 315 lec with no flash and my iPhone 7


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> That mb lookin tasty af, you grown out or seen meat madness?


Yup don’t have any pics I did that one awhile ago and I thought it was good but pbb Sophie’s breath and meatbreath are my faves I’ve also done meat madness puta breath purple drank breath and a couple more I can’t remember atm


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4423909View attachment 44239121st pic is meatbreath 2nd is pbb currently goin in the garden


Nice meat bro! Ogkb pheno?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 20, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4423909View attachment 44239121st pic is meatbreath 2nd is pbb currently goin in the garden


beautiful ! Have you had a chance to try the PBB? Always looks good in pics, how are the effects ? I’ve got a few in veg now, good going man


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice meat bro! Ogkb pheno?


Yup it’s got a rotten smell to and stacks up pretty nice buds are super dense and frosty I got a couple more Phenos going but this feels like the most special I’ll post others sometime soon


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> beautiful ! Have you had a chance to try the PBB? Always looks good in pics, how are the effects ? I’ve got a few in veg now, good going man


Thanks and yup I grown a few and most Phenos have a roasted peanuts type of flavor bag appeal is off the charts smell similar to taste some Phenos have been lighter than others but best I’ve had is 8/10 and I suck at judging high as long as I get stoned then it’s good I think I gotta take a little break lol


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 20, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> Yup don’t have any pics I did that one awhile ago and I thought it was good but pbb Sophie’s breath and meatbreath are my faves I’ve also done meat madness puta breath purple drank breath and a couple more I can’t remember atm


Did you find any of his strains gassy?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> Did you find any of his strains gassy?


I wouldn’t call them gassy no still fire different types of terps closet thing to gas was Sophie’s breath


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 20, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> I wouldn’t call them gassy no still fire different types of terps closet thing to gas was Sophie’s breath


Good stuff, I hate gassy terps.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> Good stuff, I hate gassy terps.


Oooh if u hate gassy then yeah but if you find a good pheno shit is still gas feel me ?... happy huntin man peace


----------



## loop718 (Nov 20, 2019)

Bout to pop carls shoes, meat breath and unicorn poop in a couple weeks. Thug pug is now my favorite. This pbb that i cut and kept is phenominal i got almost 4 zips off 1 plant. The ogkb were weird like everybody says 1.5-2 zips per plant but one of them was the best tasting stuff i have ever had!! It tasted so good right to the end of the joint. Wish i woulda kept a cut of it for my self now i cry as i watch the jar dwindle down lol. Hers a couple pics of my harvested pbb about a month ago.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 20, 2019)

Just ordered some PBB and garlic breath 2.0

I have a few things in line before I’ll run them but I will be paying close attention to this thread


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Thug pug is now my favorite.


2nd that! Nice work loop! Also you have meat? Lucky bastard, when did you pick up a pack of them?


----------



## loop718 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> 2nd that! Nice work loop! Also you have meat? Lucky bastard, when did you pick up a pack of them?


Won them in a auction i asked gromer if they were legit and he said 100%!! I also have sherb, puta, and halitosis.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Won them in a auction i asked gromer if they were legit and he said 100%!! I also have sherb, puta, and halitosis.


Nice dude! You know I can vouch for the sherb and puta. How much did you have to drop at auction for them, if you don't mind me asking? Never got beans thru an auction before, just curious.


----------



## loop718 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude! You know I can vouch for the sherb and puta. How much did you have to drop at auction for them, if you don't mind me asking? Never got beans thru an auction before, just curious.


$300... its alot but god damn that meat looks so good haha.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 21, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Bout to pop carls shoes, meat breath and unicorn poop in a couple weeks. Thug pug is now my favorite. This pbb that i cut and kept is phenominal i got almost 4 zips off 1 plant. The ogkb were weird like everybody says 1.5-2 zips per plant but one of them was the best tasting stuff i have ever had!! It tasted so good right to the end of the joint. Wish i woulda kept a cut of it for my self now i cry as i watch the jar dwindle down lol. Hers a couple pics of my harvested pbb about a month ago.View attachment 4424267View attachment 4424268View attachment 4424269View attachment 4424270View attachment 4424271


Stellar work what’s your flavor like is it like roasted peanut cookies ?


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 22, 2019)

loop718 said:


> $300... its alot but god damn that meat looks so good haha.


I would drop 300 bones for a pack of meatbreath in a heartbeat.
Didn't a pack of his dinomeat go for over 2 grand? granted there was like 20 seeds in the pack but 2k for a pack is the real craziness I couldn't drop. 300 would prolly be my max for a pack anyway but imo good price.


----------



## loop718 (Nov 22, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> I would drop 300 bones for a pack of meatbreath in a heartbeat.
> Didn't a pack of his dinomeat go for over 2 grand? granted there was like 20 seeds in the pack but 2k for a pack is the real craziness I couldn't drop. 300 would prolly be my max for a pack anyway but imo good price.


Yes but also it was to help out a friend with cancer so alot of big names were bidding high for the cause.


----------



## loop718 (Nov 22, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> Stellar work what’s your flavor like is it like roasted peanut cookies ?


Dude one of the ogkb taste like grapey liqourice and baby puke hahaha so weird i know but its my favorite hahaha


----------



## kgp (Nov 22, 2019)

Man, this PBB has got to be the fastest cloning plant I have ever had. 2 days and the roots are growing through the plugs. High hopes.


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 22, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Yes but also it was to help out a friend with cancer so alot of big names were bidding high for the cause.


Oh for sure, I would still expect it to fetch upwards of a grand regardless. Too many ppl want that Dino.


----------



## loop718 (Nov 23, 2019)

Heres my bonsai mom of pbb. About 12 weeks old. I got 10 healthy cuts off her. Shell have 12-16 more in 3 weeks or so. 4” pots next cuts ill root prune her and go to a 1 litre pot. Then she will stay there for ever. Doesnt take up any room and super efficient if you want to run diff flavors.


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 23, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Heres my bonsai mom of pbb. About 12 weeks old. I got 10 healthy cuts off her. Shell have 12-16 more in 3 weeks or so. 4” pots next cuts ill root prune her and go to a 1 litre pot. Then she will stay there for ever. Doesnt take up any room and super efficient if you want to run diff flavors.


That's dope! General google search to learn more or do you do something specific? Interested greatly if you'd like to share!


----------



## loop718 (Nov 23, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> That's dope! General google search to learn more or do you do something specific? Interested greatly if you'd like to share!


I took clone from cloner planted into 4”pot. Very gently fed veg feed. Topped and lst to make them have multiple tops. Let them slowly grow for 10-12 weeks. Take the set of clones and chop down to bottom nodes on all branches. I will repeat same process one more time then root prune. Ill take the root ball out of pot cut 1” off all sides and bottom and plant into 1 liter pot. Thats where it will stay and 2x a year ill root prune and replant in the 1 liter.


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 24, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I took clone from cloner planted into 4”pot. Very gently fed veg feed. Topped and lst to make them have multiple tops. Let them slowly grow for 10-12 weeks. Take the set of clones and chop down to bottom nodes on all branches. I will repeat same process one more time then root prune. Ill take the root ball out of pot cut 1” off all sides and bottom and plant into 1 liter pot. Thats where it will stay and 2x a year ill root prune and replant in the 1 liter.


Thanks for getting back! Great idea.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Nov 26, 2019)

Garlic Butter OGKB pheno 

Follow along on IG @the_indo_friendo


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2019)

Oregon elite dropped some new thug strains and they're having a countdown sale. Looks like hes hitting some black cherry pie, gg4 (to name a few)with the mendo breath (studley spewright). I'm interested in the sophisticated lady he uses in crosses. That could make for some dank.


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 26, 2019)

wow those are much longer than I cut my clones, perhaps I should go for gusto! I really like that pbb bonsai mom!


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 26, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Oregon elite dropped some new thug strains and they're having a countdown sale. Looks like hes hitting some black cherry pie, gg4 (to name a few)with the mendo breath (studley spewright). I'm interested in the sophisticated lady he uses in crosses. That could make for some dank.


What's this countdown sale you talk about? Can't find any info on it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> What's this countdown sale you talk about? Can't find any info on it.


Haha I don't know what happened to it. There was a ticker clock sale. It was up like an hour n half ago. Now its gone. Wtf!!bunch of thug beans dropped to like $67. Took a snap to show my friend.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 26, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha I don't know what happened to it. There was a ticker clock sale. It was up like an hour n half ago. Now its gone. Wtf!!bunch of thug beans dropped to like $67. Took a snap to show my friend.
> View attachment 4427533


Damn, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on some cake.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Damn, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on some cake.


You and me both. I don't understand what was up with that, its had a sale on alot of the thug pug for like 30 mins, than disappeared. I was about to snag like 2 packs at those low prices, I was literally looking for my debot card.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 27, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Oregon elite dropped some new thug strains and they're having a countdown sale. Looks like hes hitting some black cherry pie, gg4 (to name a few)with the mendo breath (studley spewright). I'm interested in the sophisticated lady he uses in crosses. That could make for some dank.


Those are actually some older strains gromer released a few years back..Oregonelite pulled them out the vault and listed them. The Black Friday sale begins Thursday. Strains will be up to 40% off.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 27, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Garlic Butter OGKB pheno
> 
> Follow along on IG @the_indo_friendo


that garlic butter looks juicy! nice job man! The Garlic butter freebies Gromer gave out we’re a straight hook up. So glad I got some stored away. Knock out smoke. Terps through the roof! 

smokin on some GB myself.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Those are actually some older strains gromer released a few years back..Oregonelite pulled them out the vault and listed them. The Black Friday sale begins Thursday. Strains will be up to 40% off.


I believe you're thinking of johnnycannaseeds if I'm not correct...this was different. Maybe they just accidentally launched the black friday sale or were testing it. Anyways the johnnycannaseeds got some really good old thugpug, it even warns to buy at your own risk-germination not guaranteed, since they could be a few years old.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 27, 2019)

No not the Johnny canna seed auction. Talking about the ones you were referring to that were in the Norm Thugpug archive section. Black cherry breath, gorilla breath, agent banana, electric snowman.. those are old strains..if you look there’s a Rare logo next to those. All other “new” or newer strains are marked accordingly.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 27, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> No not the Johnny canna seed auction. Talking about the ones you were referring to that were in the Norm Thugpug archive section. Black cherry breath, gorilla breath, agent banana, electric snowman.. those are old strains..if you look there’s a Rare logo next to those. All other “new” or newer strains are marked accordingly.


edit: is pretty sure oregon said he was going to be launching the deals thanksgiving day at 4:20. According to his IG.40% off is going to be hard to pass some of these up. That old school thugs breath lookin tempting.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> edit: is pretty sure oregon said he was going to be launching the deals thanksgiving day at 4:20. According to his IG.40% off is going to be hard to pass some of these up. That old school thugs breath lookin tempting.


Word, thanks for the heads on the times dude. He should label it old instead of rare haha, but ya I definitely am going to snag a few packs, why not right..


----------



## loop718 (Nov 29, 2019)

Damn man my thug vault is bursting!! Just copped mule fuel, monkey business and pure michigan currently sitting on meat breath, unicorn poop, carls shoes, halitosis breath, sherb breath and puta breath i have years of popping to do hahah


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 29, 2019)

What should I get from oes, lotta options, going quick though.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 29, 2019)

Meatbreath looking better and better everyday


----------



## loop718 (Nov 29, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4428795Meatbreath looking better and better everyday


Absolute fire!!!! Is that a ogkb pheno?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 29, 2019)

Pbb for thanksgiving! Interesting grow I originally grew my ogkb pbb out in 3 gal root pouch in coco n canna coco. I barely got 2.5 zips. 3 clones grew In 1 gal plastic containers got 4.5 zips same coco n ferts. I know clones usually do better but these plants were like 18-20” tall. Got 4 more going be interesting how these do. I did defo very heavy n use spaces on both.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 29, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Absolute fire!!!! Is that a ogkb pheno?


This one is quite special I’ve had a couple similar ogkb structure and growth but this bitch reeks a little extra and is extra frosty we’ll see how she finishes up


----------



## loop718 (Nov 29, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> This one is quite special I’ve had a couple similar ogkb structure and growth but this bitch reeks a little extra and is extra frosty we’ll see how she finishes up


i had a pbb ogkb i didnt clone cuz of ogkb yield but damn i messed up It had a smell n taste like no other.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Nov 29, 2019)

Sweet finally got a pack of Thug Pug  for the collection, just grabbed the last pack of Cherry Hills  from OES


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 4, 2019)

Had to cull a nice OGKB Dom male that I wish I could have saved to make some seeds as it was the only OGKB that actually grew at a decent rate. I’m left with one non OGKB female PBB(not pictured) and these two INSANELY slow OGKB Dom females left. They’re killing me as they’re 6 weeks old and only 6” tall. I flipped them into bloom 5 days ago and was hoping to see some vertical growth but alas nothing yet. They’re 10” short of my trellis and I don’t think they’ll even get there. Would have to be some world class flowers for me to hang onto these things but I guess we’ll see. The non OGKB female I have has nice structure and growth rate so I took a clone of that one. Can’t even take a clone of these little runts. Is there still a chance for some stretch over next couple weeks ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2019)

New order of beans from oes. Black cherry breath- Thugs breath- and PB lady. Real stoked about these, can't wait to run black cherry breath


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 5, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> New order of beans from oes. Black cherry breath- Thugs breath- and PB lady. Real stoked about these, can't wait to run black cherry breath
> View attachment 4431826


What are those OES freebies bud ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 5, 2019)

Snagged the Pure Michigan collab with 3rd Coast the Velveeta Breath & BCB as well from OES wonder if the BCP used in the BCB cross is his or maybe IHG or someone else.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> What are those OES freebies bud ?


 Each pack is relic seeds c99 f3. 1- reg seed. So 3 seeds total. I'll probably never pop em. Honestly I was never one to give a shit about freebies unless it was something good or you got to choose. Sometimes you get a pleasant suprise. Usually there just no names brands that i dont give a hoot about.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Snagged the Pure Michigan collab with 3rd Coast the Velveeta Breath & BCB as well from OES wonder if the BCP used in the BCB cross is his or maybe IHG or someone else.


Ya did he write BCP on yours also? shouldn't be bcb? I was also wondering the same thing about the lineage...though it says it used a black cherry pie x mendo b. and the in house is black cherry punch. In house's bcpunch is still a black cherry pie cross so who knows. Anyways- good snag on the velvetta breath, I was eye'n that one myself. I wonder if you could find some good cheesy/skunk terps in a pack. You never hear or see any cheese strains around the northeast much.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 7, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya did he write BCP on yours also? shouldn't be bcb? I was also wondering the same thing about the lineage...though it says it used a black cherry pie x mendo b. and the in house is black cherry punch. In house's bcpunch is still a black cherry pie cross so who knows. Anyways- good snag on the velvetta breath, I was eye'n that one myself. I wonder if you could find some good cheesy/skunk terps in a pack. You never hear or see any cheese strains around the northeast much.


 Yeah i had some Top shelf Blue Cheese back in the day thinking of hitting it with Aliens Blueberry Vintage Male i have.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 10, 2019)

PBB 
with COB Leds,before cut, pure meat funk hard rock,


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 10, 2019)

I can’t wait to run that. Looks great


----------



## DankNoTill (Dec 16, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> PBB
> with COB Leds,before cut, pure meat funk hard rock,
> View attachment 4434648
> 
> ...


Lookin dank af, that purp from genetics or dropping temps?


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 16, 2019)

from genetics, dont matter temp,
this pheno is purple all year when finish the flower,
im live in south america ,so now is high temperature spring to summer heat


----------



## loop718 (Dec 16, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> New order of beans from oes. Black cherry breath- Thugs breath- and PB lady. Real stoked about these, can't wait to run black cherry breath
> View attachment 4431826


Sooooo what ya popping!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Sooooo what ya popping!


Not sure yet, but was leaning towards black cherry breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> from genetics, dont matter temp,
> this pheno is purple all year when finish the flower,
> im live in south america ,so now is high temperature spring to summer heat


Ya found that alot tpug phenos finish purple. The fade on his strains is beautiful, never seen such vibrant colors.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 18, 2019)

Billy about to drop real soon only 190 packs world wide !!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 18, 2019)

Stankasurus will be mine muhahahahaaahaha !!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Billy about to drop real soon only 190 packs world wide !!!


Whata this?


----------



## When (Dec 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Whata this?








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## DankNoTill (Dec 18, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Billy about to drop real soon only 190 packs world wide !!!


Ye I'm bout it


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 21, 2019)

Almost don't wanna say anything but i think it may be at TreeStars Seedbank the Billy drop . when it happens so keep your eyes peeled !


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Dec 22, 2019)

Anyone ran PB lady before? Out in Africa so don’t have access to PBB or many other pug strains, Chances I’d find an OGKB leaning pheno in a pack of PB Lady?

Currently have access to, Carls shoes, cactus breath, PB lady, Rainy lady & tang breath.

@Dividedsky saw your tang breath keeper a few pages back, she is fire!!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 22, 2019)

non OGKB pheno of PBB, super slow going but bringing the frost. The three little OGKB PBB runts are so far behind and tiny that their not worth taking picture of haha. Maybe they’ll surprise me in the end but they’re getting squeezed out of lighting so it’s doubtful.


----------



## toomp (Dec 22, 2019)

loop718 said:


> i had a pbb ogkb i didnt clone cuz of ogkb yield but damn i messed up It had a smell n taste like no other.


What it smell like?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone have Grown Dino Meat here ? And if so any chance they still have a mother plant ? And if so would be willing to part with some cuts ?


----------



## loop718 (Jan 2, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4441398
> non OGKB pheno of PBB, super slow going but bringing the frost. The three little OGKB PBB runts are so far behind and tiny that their not worth taking picture of haha. Maybe they’ll surprise me in the end but they’re getting squeezed out of lighting so it’s doubtful.


Buckle up bro that thing is going to be insane fire! The ogkb will be even more fire just very small yield.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 2, 2020)

Just got my pop on boys!!! Look at the sherb breath its got a double seed in it.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 2, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Almost don't wanna say anything but i think it may be at TreeStars Seedbank the Billy drop . when it happens so keep your eyes peeled !


Hit gromer in ig he cool as fuck! I talked wit em for like a hour the other night we both run the same nute line so we chatted about that but he will tell you anything you want to know about lineage, strains where and when the drops will be. His ig is @gromerjuana


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Buckle up bro that thing is going to be insane fire! The ogkb will be even more fire just very small yield.


Yea yield definitely gonna be light but setting up to be a pretty plant 

no OGKB pheno,35 days or so from flip

one of the freaky OGKB plants.These are 6-8” tall. Zero stretch and were vegged for around 4 weeks. Everything else is 3-4 times as big.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Hit gromer in ig he cool as fuck! I talked wit em for like a hour the other night we both run the same nute line so we chatted about that but he will tell you anything you want to know about lineage, strains where and when the drops will be. His ig is @gromerjuana


What nute line are you and him running?


----------



## loop718 (Jan 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What nute line are you and him running?


Nectar for the gods.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Nectar for the gods.


O nice ya i use them also


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2020)

I found that my thug pug gear likes just simple feedings, I never go over 1000 ppms.


----------



## When (Jan 2, 2020)

Peanut butter breath day 52, ogkb leaner reeking greasy funk


----------



## loop718 (Jan 2, 2020)

When said:


> Peanut butter breath day 52, ogkb leaner reeking greasy funkView attachment 4448534View attachment 4448536View attachment 4448537


Crushed it!!!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 5, 2020)

Terpy Seeds has Thug Pugs Pre sale going on now but i think Pure Mich. 2.0 & Qeen Sugar are sold out but Putrid Mich. is still available but you better hurry!


----------



## When (Jan 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Crushed it!!!!


Thanks bro!

How’s germination coming along?


----------



## loop718 (Jan 5, 2020)

When said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> How’s germination coming along?


Bitter sweet... 100% on unicorn and sherb... meat breath is 0% these also came from a auction seems like i got ripped or they didnt store them right or something.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Bitter sweet... 100% on unicorn and sherb... meat breath is 0% these also came from a auction seems like i got ripped or they didnt store them right or something.


Try throwing them in the freezer overnight.


----------



## When (Jan 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Bitter sweet... 100% on unicorn and sherb... meat breath is 0% these also came from a auction seems like i got ripped or they didnt store them right or something.


That’s too bad, hopefully there still some time left, I’ve had some pop recently after 10 days, nice on the others tho, can’t beat 100%.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 6, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Bitter sweet... 100% on unicorn and sherb... meat breath is 0% these also came from a auction seems like i got ripped or they didnt store them right or something.


The Meat Breath was the Hitter tho well Growmer Said Sherb Breath one of if not his Favs as well but that's to bad on the Meat Breath hope you didn't pay threw the ass for them i know the are hard to get and are not coming back. Did you already try to crack the whole pack ? might try sanding them down a little if not .


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 6, 2020)

Puta heading into week 6


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 6, 2020)

Sherb breath starting to swell. This is the pheno i pulled 12oz on 1 plant.-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 6, 2020)

More puta-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 6, 2020)

Took this shot with hid sunglasses


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 6, 2020)

You definitely do them justice man!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 7, 2020)

Welp i grabbed a a few of each of the new drop going to do some hunting !


----------



## kingzt (Jan 7, 2020)

I was fortunate enough to find a pack of meatbreath. The original owner only popped a few and never grew out the rest. So i started with with 4 seed all of them cracked. Out of those 4 only one was a female so no hunting this time. 
Got her in flower now and she looking good. Smaller then my other plants but already packing on some frost I’ll get some pics up asap


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jan 7, 2020)

I had 0 germ out of a Sophie's breath and ghost breath pack that I had for a couple years. Meatbreath I got 8 out of 10. One wilted away. So I have 7 to hunt. Scooped up garlic breath 2.0 and Pure Michigan 2.0. Still have a PBB with 13 seeds and a Sunny Lady (ss4 x Sophisticated Lady). Never flowered out his gear so this should be fun. 

What's the Billy drop?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 7, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I had 0 germ out of a Sophie's breath and ghost breath pack that I had for a couple years. Meatbreath I got 8 out of 10. One wilted away. So I have 7 to hunt. Scooped up garlic breath 2.0 and Pure Michigan 2.0. Still have a PBB with 13 seeds and a Sunny Lady (ss4 x Sophisticated Lady). Never flowered out his gear so this should be fun.
> 
> What's the Billy drop?


Nice you have some fire there...meatbreath is really sought after. Pbb is awesome alot of people of gotten some fire phenos with them.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 8, 2020)

Well if anyone has some Sealed legit Meat Breath seeds from Growmer for sale or trade hit me up we can work something out !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 8, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I had 0 germ out of a Sophie's breath and ghost breath pack that I had for a couple years. Meatbreath I got 8 out of 10. One wilted away. So I have 7 to hunt. Scooped up garlic breath 2.0 and Pure Michigan 2.0. Still have a PBB with 13 seeds and a Sunny Lady (ss4 x Sophisticated Lady). Never flowered out his gear so this should be fun.
> 
> What's the Billy drop?


 Lucky bastard !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 8, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I had 0 germ out of a Sophie's breath and ghost breath pack that I had for a couple years. Meatbreath I got 8 out of 10. One wilted away. So I have 7 to hunt. Scooped up garlic breath 2.0 and Pure Michigan 2.0. Still have a PBB with 13 seeds and a Sunny Lady (ss4 x Sophisticated Lady). Never flowered out his gear so this should be fun.
> 
> What's the Billy drop?


Was just joking bro please don't take it the wrong way i'm just Jelly is all and Billy is Zkittles x Pugs breath bud limited drop only 180 i know i got mine on reserve if he release's any to my bud might be wishful thinking tho seeing's he is now working with TreeStars and already has been working with Oregon Elite Seeds so yeah wishful thinking lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 9, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I had 0 germ out of a Sophie's breath and ghost breath pack that I had for a couple years. Meatbreath I got 8 out of 10. One wilted away. So I have 7 to hunt. Scooped up garlic breath 2.0 and Pure Michigan 2.0. Still have a PBB with 13 seeds and a Sunny Lady (ss4 x Sophisticated Lady). Never flowered out his gear so this should be fun.
> 
> What's the Billy drop?


You did not grab any of Qeen Sugar packs ? Man i guess i couldn't resist the if you find the Doubles pack you win a ten pack's from Growmer


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jan 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> You did not grab any of Qeen Sugar packs ? Man i guess i couldn't resist the if you find the Doubles pack you win a ten pack's from Growmer


I was going to but I spoke to multiple testers and they said the flavors were pretty muted, more grassy, minty flavors. I already have the sunshine lady which is Sunshine 4 x Sophisticated Lady so I expect some better terps from that cross. The pure Michigan just looks like a frosty beast Soni had to scoop one up. Garlic breath 2.0 because I ended up selling my original pack. I think I get a pack of freebies too. One day I'll run those 3 along with a pack of PBB. For now it seems like I may lose one seedling from the meatbreath. So 6 left remaining to hopefully find something good.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 10, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I was going to but I spoke to multiple testers and they said the flavors were pretty muted, more grassy, minty flavors. I already have the sunshine lady which is Sunshine 4 x Sophisticated Lady so I expect some better terps from that cross. The pure Michigan just looks like a frosty beast Soni had to scoop one up. Garlic breath 2.0 because I ended up selling my original pack. I think I get a pack of freebies too. One day I'll run those 3 along with a pack of PBB. For now it seems like I may lose one seedling from the meatbreath. So 6 left remaining to hopefully find something good.


If you do i'm not above paying for rooted or un rooted cuts just saying  PM me or DM at @BigSco508


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 10, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> If you do i'm not above paying for rooted or un rooted cuts just saying  PM me or DM at @BigSco508


Careful...don't think the mods like people trying to sell or trade cuts, beans, bud ect. on the forum posts. Just a heads up bud.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh 


Dividedsky said:


> Careful...don't think the mods like people trying to sell or trade cuts, beans, bud ect. on the forum posts. Just a heads up bud.


Ah thanks boss will do didn't really think he would take me up on it anyways but thanks for the heads up .


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 10, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh
> 
> Ah thanks boss will do didn't really think he would take me up on it anyways but thanks for the heads up .


No worries dude, shoot em a pm worth a shot. Sure its not a big deal


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Jan 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So fresh coast seed co. started a seed company using thug pugs peanut butter breath huh. Wonder what gromer thinks of that. They have a strain called double butter that's literally peanut butter breath x peanut butter breath. Crazy.


 I talked to fresh coast breeders at cannacon 2019 in Detroit and they said that thug pug gave them his permission, for who ever cares. As far as gage green shitting on thugpug that’s not ethical at all. You don’t see gagegreen giving shout outs to the people they got their strains and seeds from lol. And gage charges 200-500 a pack of regs. That’s just criminal imo. Weed didn’t start with these breeders and if they don’t want people to grow their strains then don’t even release seeds or clones. Just keep it to yourself. I love it when stuff like this happens. Check out gage greens IG and see for yourself how they don’t shout out breeders anymore than thug pug does. At least thug pug sells seeds for a reasonable amount, still too much imo but Gage charges 3x more


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 10, 2020)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I talked to fresh coast breeders at cannacon 2019 in Detroit and they said that thug pug gave them his permission, for who ever cares. As far as gage green shitting on thugpug that’s not ethical at all. You don’t see gagegreen giving shout outs to the people they got their strains and seeds from lol. And gage charges 200-500 a pack of regs. That’s just criminal imo. Weed didn’t start with these breeders and if they don’t want people to grow their strains then don’t even release seeds or clones. Just keep it to yourself. I love it when stuff like this happens. Check out gage greens IG and see for yourself how they don’t shout out breeders anymore than thug pug does. At least thug pug sells seeds for a reasonable amount, still too much imo but Gage charges 3x more


Ya think gage green ship sailed. Don't think many people are buying there stuff anymore. I never gave it a thought with them charging $300 even $500 a pk, you gotta be fucking be kidding me.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Jan 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya think gage green ship sailed. Don't think many people are buying there stuff anymore. I never gave it a thought with them charging $300 even $500 a pk, you gotta be fucking be kidding me.


I know eh I was just seeing why they are so hype or think they are? Like I think they’re strains look good but not for 200 for regs but that could just be me. Also they bash thugpug all the time on IG I had to unfollow them it was so much. I wanted to ask them why they don’t shout out the breeders of their parent strains though. It’s hypocritical


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Jan 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya think gage green ship sailed. Don't think many people are buying there stuff anymore. I never gave it a thought with them charging $300 even $500 a pk, you gotta be fucking be kidding me.


I’ve been trying their “crystal tech” roots don’t swirl around quartz crystals even ones from the equator which would have the most “energy” in their eyes. Looks up gagegreen on YouTube and they have a video on crystal tech. And on IG they have many pics of roots swirling around a crystal placed in the medium and they say it will increase plant growth. I’m going to keep trying maybe I just didn’t do it for long enough. But so far there’s little to no difference in the plant with the crystal then without. Just making me wonder about gagegreen


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 11, 2020)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I’ve been trying their “crystal tech” roots don’t swirl around quartz crystals even ones from the equator which would have the most “energy” in their eyes. Looks up gagegreen on YouTube and they have a video on crystal tech. And on IG they have many pics of roots swirling around a crystal placed in the medium and they say it will increase plant growth. I’m going to keep trying maybe I just didn’t do it for long enough. But so far there’s little to no difference in the plant with the crystal then without. Just making me wonder about gagegreen


Crystals Tech stop it i'm going to piss myself  Did they come up with this shit after they eat a bunch of acid from one of the last Dead Shows ?Gage green also move their plants to a certain part of the garden because it has better Chi ? Plant also do pilates after ?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Jan 11, 2020)

Anyone ran PB lady or Cactus breath? Wanting to get a pack but can’t find much info


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 11, 2020)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I know eh I was just seeing why they are so hype or think they are? Like I think they’re strains look good but not for 200 for regs but that could just be me. Also they bash thugpug all the time on IG I had to unfollow them it was so much. I wanted to ask them why they don’t shout out the breeders of their parent strains though. It’s hypocritical


They bash tpug because he used some of their gear in his crosses. My thoughts is who cares, theres no copyrights on beans and strains and gromer sells his shit at resonable prices. I mean cmon what to you expect when your selling packs at $500 a piece.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Crystals Tech stop it i'm going to piss myself  Did they come up with this shit after they eat a bunch of acid from one of the last Dead Shows ?Gage green also move their plants to a certain part of the garden because it has better Chi ? Plant also do pilates after ?


Hahaha ya if you place your plants in a north facing lattitude you will have overall better yeilds, maybe 20%. Remember to always walk into you garden naked to show you're one with the plants. There also should be speakers in the growroom on endless loops of the dead and phish. O and by the way those 10 seeds you just bought are $700. Thanks, peace and love brah. Ps gotta admit im a fan of the dead and phish haha


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 12, 2020)

Couldn't tell with that Profile pic.


Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha ya if you place your plants in a north facing lattitude you will have overall better yeilds, maybe 20%. Remember to always walk into you garden naked to show you're one with the plants. There also should be speakers in the growroom on endless loops of the dead and phish. O and by the way those 10 seeds you just bought are $700. Thanks, peace and love brah. Ps gotta admit im a fan of the dead and phish haha


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 12, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Anyone ran PB lady or Cactus breath? Wanting to get a pack but can’t find much info


Cactus breath is is supposedly NL x Afghani X Studly Spewright (Mendo Breath F2) 

PB. Lady is PB Breath X Stiffler (sophisticated lady)


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 12, 2020)

harvest mutual seeds still has meat madness
its the meatloaf x mendo montage


----------



## loop718 (Jan 13, 2020)

I just got 9 packs on oregon elite seeds. So much fire man wow. Freebies up the ass too. Gromer said he not making any more of whats out. Get what you can now boys once its gone its gone.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 15, 2020)

Puta day 50-


----------



## loop718 (Jan 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Puta day 50-View attachment 4457151


That fade is beautiful!!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 15, 2020)

Splash down eminent !


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 15, 2020)

PBB 47 days or so. Tiny buds But pretty enough I guess. Smells are super unique but can’t really put my finger on it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 16, 2020)

I tried some pbb in Seattle over Christmas, the sample was from mr. Grimm. The taste is unique, I personally think “nutty” is a stretch. When I chewed a stem it was rosemary, definitively. The room smell when burned gave an herbal, soapy kind of incense smell. Couldn’t put my finger on it until I chewed the stem. IMHO


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I tried some pbb in Seattle over Christmas, the sample was from mr. Grimm. The taste is unique, I personally think “nutty” is a stretch. When I chewed a stem it was rosemary, definitively. The room smell when burned gave an herbal, soapy kind of incense smell. Couldn’t put my finger on it until I chewed the stem. IMHO


My friend was over and he was getting a slight peanut butter smell on one of my phenos of puta he pinched. I gave the cola a pinch and did smell slight peanut butter with fuel terps.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 16, 2020)

I have been looking for a nutty tasting strain since like the late 90s when I got some brick weed that had a nice nutty skunky thing going on. I bought two packs of the PBB, I sure hope there’s something nutty in there. That brick grew some crazy phenos from those seeds.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 18, 2020)

howdy yall, i just came accross something called puta breath that smelled epic so i am popping in to see how available that is down the road. i have no place to receive anything atm sadly or i'd be on that asap, but anyway are ppl holding or working puta breath here without crossing it so maybe down the road i can grab it. i see seedbanks sold out and it prolly wont be a release when im ready to get it anyway


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2020)

Puta is discontinued, puta 2.0 is a freebie on the last of mule fuel through Oregon elite seeds right now! Until recently I never considered trading cuts with peeps. Im trying to get into gromers work. I would love to try many of his strains, so many of which are already out of production.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Just got my pop on boys!!! Look at the sherb breath its got a double seed in it.View attachment 4448223


Yooooooooooo! I'm jelly


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Can't get over some of these pics . Also recently smoked a couple of there strains. I'm in!!


----------



## When (Jan 18, 2020)

Garlic breath 2.0


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

When said:


> Garlic breath 2.0 View attachment 4459108View attachment 4459109


Nothing like those garlic terps . Always looking for this . Shit sells out quick around here . I gotta get a garlic strain to grow .


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

When said:


> Garlic breath 2.0 View attachment 4459108View attachment 4459109


Is this in ur opinion a solid garlic taste?


----------



## When (Jan 18, 2020)

It’s my first run of this, smells of sweet garlic tho


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

When said:


> It’s my first run of this, smells of sweet garlic tho


After seeing all these pictures I'm definitely down for some thug pug just want to find the nastiest stinkiest garlic straine they make. If anyone has suggestions love to hear em


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 18, 2020)

I was gifted some live rosin hash for my bday last weekend called Terp Titties-- GMO X GMC ( GMO X Animal Cookies) that smoked me into a 2 day coma. When I woke up all I could fucking taste that whole entire day was Garlic and fucking Onions  Loud af fresh garlicky burps and breath. Brushing my teeth just made it worse imho 

I think I fear the garlic n oniony terps now. Never got to a point with purps or grapes or oranges etc that made me just wanna yak lol


----------



## When (Jan 18, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> After seeing all these pictures I'm definitely down for some thug pug just want to find the nastiest stinkiest garlic straine they make. If anyone has suggestions love to hear em


Go for the peanut butter breath, thick greasy nutty funks


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ll take a garlic and gas stripe on my tongue!


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> I was gifted some live rosin hash for my bday last weekend called Terp Titties-- GMO X GMC ( GMO X Animal Cookies) that smoked me into a 2 day coma. When I woke up all I could fucking taste that whole entire day was Garlic and fucking Onions  Loud af fresh garlicky burps and breath. Brushing my teeth just made it worse imho
> 
> I think I fear the garlic n oniony terps now. Never got to a point with purps or grapes or oranges etc that made me just wanna yak lol


No way ! Thats like me and southern comfort. I get a smell of it years later I wanna hurl


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

When said:


> Go for the peanut butter breath, thick greasy nutty funks


I've actually smoked this recently and it was awesome . If I was a little more on the indica side and more garlic than gas I would be all in it was amazing though


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Do they have a straight up GMO in their lineup? Anyone know


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2020)

The gmo clone is pretty available


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The gmo clone is pretty available


Seed? Is it pretty funky? Never bought a clone before


----------



## When (Jan 18, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Do they have a straight up GMO in their lineup? Anyone know


That gb2.0 is gmo x mendo and I’d say it’s leaning gmo... it’s at day 68 and still a couple weeks to go


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

When said:


> That gb2.0 is gmo x mendo and I’d say it’s leaning gmo... it’s at day 68 and still a couple weeks to go


Would u say sativa dom?


----------



## When (Jan 18, 2020)

Pbb day 66


----------



## mindriot (Jan 18, 2020)

When said:


> Pbb day 66View attachment 4459114



Looks tasty! Picked up a few packs of these over the holidays


----------



## When (Jan 18, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Looks tasty! Picked up a few packs of these over the holidays


Nice! fire in those packs


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2020)

The only thing I didn’t like about peanut butter breath was that it’s a lil bit of a raspy strain in that it will make you cough. It wasn’t major though, not enough to throw me off and less than g13 but similar.


----------



## When (Jan 18, 2020)

Ya, it is heavy


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 18, 2020)

the PBB I have going plant looks dangerous haha. I’m not going to keep any of the 4 females I ran of PBB this run though. Still have 5 or 6 seeds left, hopefully find something to keep in those. I will say that my best PBB has distinct nutty smell, never encountered this smell before I just can’t get over the tiny size of the buds.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Any recommendations for a garlic dominant strain from thug?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jan 18, 2020)

I'll get some meatbreath cuts out if I find anything worthwhile out of these remaining seeds.. I also grabbed the last pack of garlic breath 2.0 along with Pure Michigan 2. I'm pissed I didn't keep my original pack of Garlic. Even more pissed my Sophie's breath or ghost breath didn't pop one fucking seed after 72 hours floating. I even planted them straight to soil afterwards. Oh well. Win some lose some. Just sucks to lose 300$ like that.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I'll get some meatbreath cuts out if I find anything worthwhile out of these remaining seeds.. I also grabbed the last pack of garlic breath 2.0 along with Pure Michigan 2. I'm pissed I didn't keep my original pack of Garlic. Even more pissed my Sophie's breath or ghost breath didn't pop one fucking seed after 72 hours floating. I even planted them straight to soil afterwards. Oh well. Win some lose some. Just sucks to lose 300$ like that.


It happens


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 18, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> No way ! Thats like me and southern comfort. I get a smell of it years later I wanna hurl


I have been alcohol free for ten years this September. One bad run in with a shit product called Sour Apple Pucker about killed me. Never picked up booze again. But, just the smell of anything sour apple can turn my stomach in a blink.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Almost 9 yrs w out a sip . Thumbs up


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m at around 5-6 months. Which is pretty good for me


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 18, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Almost 9 yrs w out a sip . Thumbs up


Nice ya I found I've grown out of drinking in my mid 30s. Its just makes me feel tired and dehydrated when I have a few and when I get sauced I get a violent 2 day hangover. Plus I have drank enough in my 20s to cover me the rest of my life.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 25, 2020)

PBB approaching the chop, probably let it go another 2-3 days. Need a good camera to do this thing justice but you guys get the idea. Rockk hard tiny flowers, pretty stuff with an interesting almost savory smell to it.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jan 30, 2020)

My PBB, very high male to female ratio but true headstash stuff


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> My PBB, very high male to female ratio but true headstash stuffView attachment 4467725View attachment 4467726


This look like the cut Blacksheep posted yesterday


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

A few phenos of puta finishing up-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

Pheno 2-


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Pheno 2-View attachment 4468016
> View attachment 4468017


What do they smell like bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> What do they smell like bro


Fruit n fuel to me. Just a rancid stank that's awesome...


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4468038
> View attachment 4468039


Man that’s some pretty ass bud. They look dense then a mofo


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks-ya sealed room with co2 definitely helps but I love the puta breath, I have 3 different, nice phenos but I have to knock it down to 2- I want to run some other stuff.


When do you start running co2? And do you run it in veg also?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> When do you start running co2? And do you run it in veg also?


Nah I just run co2 in my flower room which is sealed w/mini split. Flower room is- 4/1000w hps and 1/ 630cmh.
I veg in 2 tents...One 4x4 and one 5x5. Both tents have passive air intake with carbon filter> inline fan, so no co2. Tents for veg is easier, but would like to build out a proper veg space like my bloom room, its just space is tight. Veg lights are 4ft 28/bulbs t5s. Think I'm actually going to have to get another veg room/tent going. Just to keep moms, I have to keep a lot of cuts cycling. Want to be harvesting half of the flower room every month.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4468038
> View attachment 4468039


Forever crushing!! How many ogkb phenos were in your sherb and puta? Im trying to cull mine soon as they show.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I've got none now. I can't even remember dude. If I had ogkb phenos in any of the puta or sherb I culled them in veg. Don't really remember an ogkb in the puta though. I ran a ogkb pheno of foul mouth from dungeon vault and that was it for me. I can find better dank in non ogkb phenos.


Everybody hate those slow ass ogkb phenos. But I seen gromer post a larrybird breath that’s a slow vegger but she throws down in flower!!!


----------



## loop718 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I've got none now. I can't even remember dude. If I had ogkb phenos in any of the puta or sherb I culled them in veg. Don't really remember an ogkb in the puta though. I ran a ogkb pheno of foul mouth from dungeon vault and that was it for me. I can find better dank in non ogkb phenos.


Cool good to know!


----------



## loop718 (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Everybody hate those slow ass ogkb phenos. But I seen gromer post a larrybird breath that’s a slow vegger but she throws down in flower!!!


There just so damn slow and low yielding. There unbelievably fire but not worth the time and money to me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> There just so damn slow and low yielding. There unbelievably fire but not worth the time and money to me.


True but this one was throwing down big spears. Hold up let me find the post


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> There just so damn slow and low yielding. There unbelievably fire but not worth the time and money to me.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 31, 2020)

PBB


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> True but this one was throwing down big spears. Hold up let me find the post


You want to talk about spears, you should see my sherb breath. Its fucking nuts. Last run, I pulled over 12oz on 1 plant in a 5 gal fabric pot, no bullshit dude. I'll post some pics tonite of her. She runs a lil longer than the puta.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You want to talk about spears, you should see my sherb breath. Its fucking nuts. Last run, I pulled over 12oz on 1 plant in a 5 gal fabric pot, no bullshit dude. I'll post some pics tonite of her. She runs a lil longer than the puta.


That sounds like a cut you can make money off. Especially if she have the terps and high


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> That sounds like a cut you can make money off. Especially if she have the terps and high


O ya shes got some bad ass terps, nice hybrid high


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2020)

Few shots from my last run of sherb. 1 plant-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2020)

Here's a full shot of the puta I took down last night, she's a big girl- couldn't even fit the whole plant in the pic-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2020)

Sherb breath im running now stillnin flower. She's a fucking beast-


----------



## loop718 (Jan 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Sherb breath im running now stillnin flower. She's a fucking beast-
> View attachment 4468794
> View attachment 4468795


How do you get your stems strong enough to hold those up! I got chunkers this run and and they all want to lay on the ground i had like 8 sticks per pot it was stressful.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Jan 31, 2020)

loop718 said:


> How do you get your stems strong enough to hold those up! I got chunkers this run and and they all want to lay on the ground i had like 8 sticks per pot it was stressful.


Stake earlier! Support them as early as possible. Happy growing


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2020)

loop718 said:


> How do you get your stems strong enough to hold those up! I got chunkers this run and and they all want to lay on the ground i had like 8 sticks per pot it was stressful.


I'd say it's not just staking early. Making sure plants are getting plenty of air flow with oscillating fans is a must and I believe feeding silca helps, I use protekt. These sherb as you can tell are supporting themselves. Theres not that many stakes. I added 2 last night.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2020)

The sherb colas are taller than the stakes haha.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 1, 2020)

Just a heads up my man Terpy seeds has the very last Qeen Sugar packs from Growmer for sale if you missed out on the 1st go around don't be caught holding your junk now because Growmer said once they gone they are gone not to be made again!! Sold out ! Every where else !


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 1, 2020)

5 of 6 Pure Michigan popping up in less then 36 hrs of being planted


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> 5 of 6 Pure Michigan popping up in less then 36 hrs of being planted
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469139View attachment 4469140


Those are some awesome dank plants man! Haha. Hopefully you find some nice phenos.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

Yummy frost-


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

So my buddy just popped a 10pk of tpugs Rainy Lady. Its rainbow punch x sophisticated lady. Does anyone know the lineage of the rainbow punch gromer uses? I was just wondering where the rainbow punch came from? Its sounds delicious.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So my buddy just popped a 10pk of tpugs Rainy Lady. Its rainbow punch x sophisticated lady. Does anyone know the lineage of the rainbow punch gromer uses? I was just wondering where the rainbow punch came from? Its sounds delicious.


Got you!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Got you!View attachment 4469351


Thanks dude.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

I have to get on instagram. I had an account but deleted it late last year. Started another account but haven't posted yet. I only follow gromer and archive. That's it haha. He'd probably dig my pics of puta breath, though I'm sure he used to seeing bud porn so probably wouldn't be to fazed by it.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I have to get on instagram. I had an account but deleted it late last year. Started another account but haven't posted yet. I only follow gromer and archive. That's it haha. He'd probably dig my pics of puta breath, though I'm sure he used to seeing bud porn so probably wouldn't be to fazed by it.


Thats on cannabuzz he said he not answering dms on ig any more


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats on cannabuzz he said he not answering dms on ig any more


Gotchya, I'm going on insta just keep track of new strains, and I just love looking at some dank pics. I don't blame him for not answering Dms. I can only imagine the ridiculous messages and requests he gets.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats on cannabuzz he said he not answering dms on ig any more


Loop you on instagram?


----------



## loop718 (Feb 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Loop you on instagram?


Nah i deleted that shit. I got high and paranoid and deleted all my posts haha


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Yummy frost-
> View attachment 4469315


Organic nutes in that soil?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Organic nutes in that soil?


Lil of both- I use canna terra line as a base. Still get microbes flourishing in my mix with plant success soluble mycorrhizae- fed every other feeding or once every 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 2, 2020)

Check out BuildaSoil for great Organic nutes , minerals, just about everything at least that is the route i go for soil just have to buy the pre blended packs for Peat or Coco and then add to favorite brand because it's way to expensive to ship he pre made Soil to the East Coast.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 2, 2020)

Anyone have a suggestion for great Nutes for Hydro ?


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Feb 2, 2020)

Oregonelite threw up a few more packs of queensugar. Grab them while you can!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2020)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Oregonelite threw up a few more packs of queensugar. Grab them while you can!


Just curious what tge lineage of queensugar?


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Just curious what tge lineage of queensugar?


Oreoz (3rd coast genetics) x Steve stiffer 
Someone had mentioned that the terps are semi weak and nothing special based on testers opinions which I thought was weird so I aint buying a pack but the enticement comes from thug offering 5 new free packs to whoever finds the double seed pack in Queen's sugar.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Feb 2, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Oreoz (3rd coast genetics) x Steve stiffer
> Someone had mentioned that the terps are semi weak and nothing special based on testers opinions which I thought was weird so I aint buying a pack but the enticement comes from thug offering 5 new free packs to whoever finds the double seed pack in Queen's sugar.


Gromer doesn’t even do testers...so not sure where you got that info. there were a few people that won a pack or 2 of the queen sugar on IG. If I remember correctly those people had nothing but good things to say about it. Check out @canadiancraftgrower on ig! Gromer usualy doesn’t disappoint In the terp department. #NoterpsNoPoint?


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 2, 2020)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Gromer doesn’t even do testers...so not sure where you got that info. there were a few people that won a pack or 2 of the queen sugar on IG. If I remember correctly those people had nothing but good things to say about it. Check out @canadiancraftgrower on ig! Gromer usualy doesn’t disappoint In the terp department. #NoterpsNoPoint?


Gromer may say he doesn't have testers but anyone that gets their hands on his gear before the public I would call a tester and there most certainly are those that do. It was somebody in this thread that said someone they knew was able to grow it out and said the terps were a bit minty but nothing special. I'm not butthurt over it was just stating what I read. I already got a pack of mom's jello to pop so I wouldn't have bought a pack anyway considering its already got his sophisticated lady genetics in it.
On page 129, 8 posts down.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 2, 2020)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Gromer doesn’t even do testers...so not sure where you got that info. there were a few people that won a pack or 2 of the queen sugar on IG. If I remember correctly those people had nothing but good things to say about it. Check out @canadiancraftgrower on ig! Gromer usualy doesn’t disappoint In the terp department. #NoterpsNoPoint?


true and every pheno is diff they could of had a weak pheno. I saw the queen sugar on ig and its flaming.


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> true and every pheno is diff they could of had a weak pheno. I saw the queen sugar on ig and its flaming.


Yeah true enough they could have got super unlucky with a bunch of crap phenos. Apparently grassy and minty flavors.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2020)

357Slug said:


> I already got a pack of mom's jello to pop so I wouldn't have bought a pack anyway considering its already got his sophisticated lady genetics in it.


You're good to go then because moms jello looks absolutely fire. I'm really liking what I've seen from his sophiaticated lady (steve stiffler). He really chose well with his sophisticated lady and mendo breath(studley spewright), they're beyond fire.


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You're good to go then because moms jello looks absolutely fire. I'm really liking what I've seen from his sophiaticated lady (steve stiffler). He really chose well with his sophisticated lady and mendo breath(studley spewright), they're beyond fire.


Agreed, he really knows what he's doing with his males.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Agreed, he really knows what he's doing with his males.


Ya any girl he's hitting with those 2 are producing heat. I mean from what I hear and have seen, the do-si-dos phenos of pbb are better than the actual do-si-dos.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 4, 2020)

The face i make when my girlfriend ask what happened my tax returns that i spent Pre-ordering packs of Stanka



saurus !


----------



## Serverchris (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for great Nutes for Hydro ?


Jack's 3-2-1, you can manipulate it to get whatever ratio you want, cheap, and works better than anything bottled you can buy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 5, 2020)

Serverchris said:


> Jack's 3-2-1, you can manipulate it to get whatever ratio you want, cheap, and works better than anything bottled you can buy.


Dyno gro is a good bottle nute for hydro


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 9, 2020)

can anyone confirm the Michigan Mouth lineage? I am seeing lots of conflicting info online.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2020)

It’s Grand Traverse Cherry x mendobreath f2 (aka studly). I’m not 100% positive what the genetics of it is though, but I assume it’s cherry pie x lurch a.k.a. Mendo montage F3. Sorry I couldn’t be more help, but I did talk to one of my buddies that had one of his friends run it and it turned out so amazing he went out and bought a pack. Coming from him, it must have some fire pheno’s to be found.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 9, 2020)

3 different girls were hit with the same pollen was my understanding. Grand traverse cherry is definitely one of them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> 3 different girls were hit with the same pollen was my understanding. Grand traverse cherry is definitely one of them


Hunh I didn’t know that, that’s actually pretty cool. So if grand traverse cherry is one of them, I’m pretty sure Cherryhills is another, that makes me wonder what the last one is. He made cherry pie breath, so I doubt it’s cherry pie.


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> It’s Grand Traverse Cherry x mendobreath f2 (aka studly). I’m not 100% positive what the genetics of it is though, but I assume it’s cherry pie x lurch a.k.a. Mendo montage F3. Sorry I couldn’t be more help, but I did talk to one of my buddies that had one of his friends run it and it turned out so amazing he went out and bought a pack. Coming from him, it must have some fire pheno’s to be found.


Didn't thug himself say it was cherry puff x cherry pie breath? Where tf you guys gettin this info from lol


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 9, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Didn't thug himself say it was cherry puff x cherry pie breath? Where tf you guys gettin this info from lol


From his ig and oregon elite website


----------



## loop718 (Feb 9, 2020)

If you guys dm gromer on cannabuzz he will answer anybodys questions.


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 9, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> From his ig and oregon elite website


True, Oregon usually useless with lineage and gromer Ig is where I saw it too haha maybe it's all of the above idk.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 10, 2020)

Growmer will not answer DM's on IG only CannaBuzz so if you Join their just dm him he will answer as long as your not to impatient like loop718 already said.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2020)

I think you miss read his post, he said on ig that it was grand travers Cherry x lurch, those others are specific crosses.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2020)

I have seen him correct a person stating it was a three way pollination. Eg he did not mix the offspring.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 10, 2020)

I went ahead and DM’d gromer, he responded saying Michigan mouth is, cherry puff, cherry pie and cherry pie breath x Mendo breath f2


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2020)

So I misread! It’s an open pollination? Drag, I may not hav gotten that pack knowing it that way. Not had great luck with open pollinations. Flash back to gage green hp-13


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> I went ahead and DM’d gromer, he responded saying Michigan mouth is, cherry puff, cherry pie and cherry pie breath x Mendo breath f2


Appreciate the info, looks like the websites that sell the seeds have no fucking clue.


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think you miss read his post, he said on ig that it was grand travers Cherry x lurch, those others are specific crosses.


But it isn't though, I didn't misread his post.



YourStonerBuddy said:


> I went ahead and DM’d gromer, he responded saying Michigan mouth is, cherry puff, cherry pie and cherry pie breath x Mendo breath f2


Good stuff, so it's 2 diff crosses? He should have just called the cherry pie breath x mendo: cherry pie breath bx lol.



Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate the info, looks like the websites that sell the seeds have no fucking clue.


Exactly and why I usually don't take their info as facts but gromer could save the hassle and put his parents right on the pack like others do idk why he doesn't.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

357Slug said:


> But it isn't though, I didn't misread his post.
> 
> 
> Good stuff, so it's 2 diff crosses? He should have just called the cherry pie breath x mendo: cherry pie breath bx lol.
> ...


Yeah I looked at his IG and it is an open pollination between cherry puff, cherry pie, and cherry pie breath. He must be shadow banned because I haven’t been seeing any of his posts lately, along with the few other breeders. Definitely looks like there’s some fire pheno’s to be found in it though, looks like I’m going to try and scoop at least one pack. Glad he cleared it up on IG because these seeds banks have no clue what they’re selling.


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah I looked at his IG and it is an open pollination between cherry puff, cherry pie, and cherry pie breath. He must be shadow banned because I haven’t been seeing any of his posts lately, along with the few other breeders. Definitely looks like there’s some fire pheno’s to be found in it though, looks like I’m going to try and scoop at least one pack. Glad he cleared it up on IG because these seeds banks have no clue what they’re selling.


Ah true enough, man I wish I had the coin and space to hunt through a bunch of his gear. Gunna be interesting to see if costs go up as he nears the end of his breeding as he claims.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Ah true enough, man I wish I had the coin and space to hunt through a bunch of his gear. Gunna be interesting to see if costs go up as he nears the end of his breeding as he claims.


Same here, if I had the bread I would snag two of those packs of Michigan mouth right now but I don’t. I got a couple other things I want to grab before I grab those, so hopefully they’re still in stock in a couple weeks. I got one of his sherb breath packs, two of his unicorn poop, two of his peanut butter breath, two of his mule fuel(that came with the garlic butter freebies), and two of his purple drank breath. I definitely wouldn’t mind adding two of the Michigan mouth packs to the vault. He also said in one of his posts he plans on making an apple fritter cross, and I wouldn’t mind snagging a couple of those since I just got a pack of the S1’s from Clearwater genetics.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Same here, if I had the bread I would snag two of those packs of Michigan mouth right now but I don’t. I got a couple other things I want to grab before I grab those, so hopefully they’re still in stock in a couple weeks. I got one of his sherb breath packs, two of his unicorn poop, two of his peanut butter breath, two of his mule fuel(that came with the garlic butter freebies), and two of his purple drank breath. I definitely wouldn’t mind adding two of the Michigan mouth packs to the vault. He also said in one of his posts he plans on making an apple fritter cross, and I wouldn’t mind snagging a couple of those since I just got a pack of the S1’s from Clearwater genetics.


Hunting 2 packs in April of the michigan mouth. I'm stoked!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Hunting 2 packs in April of the michigan mouth. I'm stoked!


Nice keep us posted on how they do, looking forward to what different pheno’s you find in them.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Feb 13, 2020)

Just popped 6 PBB and got all males lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 13, 2020)

Puta breath dried up and ready to go. Call this one wedding cake pheno.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 13, 2020)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Just popped 6 PBB and got all males lol


I got a high amount of males in my PBB as well


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 13, 2020)

Few more w/flash


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 13, 2020)

Garlic butter freebie, 2 females out of 5 seeds, wasn't too bad


----------



## Continuum (Feb 14, 2020)

I grew Garlic Bud from the '89 Seed Bank catalog and have been infatuated with the idea of growing it again. It must be popular as anyone who has a garlic is sold out. Anyone know an in stock source with something garlicky?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 14, 2020)

Continuum said:


> I grew Garlic Bud from the '89 Seed Bank catalog and have been infatuated with the idea of growing it again. It must be popular as anyone who has a garlic is sold out. Anyone know an in stock source with something garlicky?


i know harrypalms was workin a couple, got this over at treestar or horror








Sour Garlic Cookies BX - Horror Seeds


SGC1 X Sans Souci (GMO x Sour Dubb) x (GMO x Sour Dubb) x I95 (REGS) 12 Seeds in a pack Buy any 2 Harry Palms/Bloom Seed packs and get a FREE Sour Banana Cookies




seedsofhorror.com


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 15, 2020)

Was looking to try some thug pug in Canada, any suppliers?


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 15, 2020)

Hit up pheno hut. He might ship there. Worth a try. Cool guy!


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 16, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> i know harrypalms was workin a couple, got this over at treestar or horror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those SGC BX are Fire his packs will be $200-$300 real soon i bet get them while they are still some what cheap at $120


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 Junior [Pugs Breath] X Oreoz Update !


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 16, 2020)

Have 1 that took like 10 days to throw it's shell off i thought it didn't pop and one that looks like it may be a Mutant


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 16, 2020)

Buddy of mine popped some mule fuel, looks like he has an OGKB dominant pheno. How is this? There isn’t any OGKB in the lineage ?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 16, 2020)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Just popped 6 PBB and got all males lol


I got 2 girls from the entire pack. You didn't miss out on much. Nasty terps but hard pretty flowers. I liked pugsbreath more than pbb.
Still didn't run pugs keepers for many crops either tho.


----------



## Problem11 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pbb popped 3 one male I kept pollen! And these are the two Phenos both fire and slow in veg


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 17, 2020)

That seems to lean ogkb. Got a sample of peanut butter breath from local dispensary. This sample has nothing standing out in terms of terps, it’s got a great 50/50 stone but no nuts. lol 
Scored a banana breath cut, but thinking I’ll do a pbb hunt when I can drop a whole pack at a time.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with brunch breath? I’ve got 4 seedlings now, hopefully couple females. Handful of PBB from recent non OGKB plant


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 19, 2020)

My man Terpy Seed's has a Pre sale order for Growmers next Drop for anyone who want's any of that StankaSaurus i suggest you hit him up any of growmers lines with DinoMeat #8 in it should be gone quick i know i got mine ! 

Well that and Growmer talked my into not sleeping on that Ruby Red not that it took much convincing on his part mind you !


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Feb 19, 2020)

Anyone have germ issues with thug pug gear? Popped a whole pack and only 4 germinated.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 19, 2020)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Anyone have germ issues with thug pug gear? Popped a whole pack and only 4 germinated.


Which pack ? How old was the pack ? Did you store it correctly ? Every Breeder has a few Bean's that don't pop if they say they don't they are lying this is why most breeders throw in 12 to 14 for a ten pack unless they are just money grubbing tool's. 
Have you notified Growmer or the seed bank of this ?


----------



## KingDadElPapi (Feb 20, 2020)

I want to grab some of Growmer's new drop.

Best spot for us Canadians?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 20, 2020)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Anyone have germ issues with thug pug gear? Popped a whole pack and only 4 germinated.


Yep. Popped a full pack of ghost breath and sophies breath about 2 months back. None germinated. Was pretty upset but it is what it is. Can't get a refund so just gotta move on. Meatbreath which was an older pack I had purchased was 8 for 10. I usually hover around 90 percent plus with any other breeder. Gonna grab a stankasaurus and Ruby red. 

Anyone want a PBB pack? It's from an original drop. It's open but full. PM if interested.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 20, 2020)

Anyone know about mystery breath?


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 22, 2020)

Phenohut.com great dude and stocks a ton of thug pug! I grabbed a few packs In person and also kist ordered through the mail. Came fast but no freebies


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Feb 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Which pack ? How old was the pack ? Did you store it correctly ? Every Breeder has a few Bean's that don't pop if they say they don't they are lying this is why most breeders throw in 12 to 14 for a ten pack unless they are just money grubbing tool's.
> Have you notified Growmer or the seed bank of this ?


Pack of peanut butter breath, ordered the beans last month so I'm guessing it's fresh batch. I emailed the seed bank haven't heard from em. Dm'd gromer an he apologized for the shit germ rates.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 22, 2020)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Pack of peanut butter breath, ordered the beans last month so I'm guessing it's fresh batch. I emailed the seed bank haven't heard from em. Dm'd gromer an he apologized for the shit germ rates.


 I bought a few packs around Christmas.. I better check mine. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 23, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Anyone know about mystery breath?


Mystery Breath is what is says all his breath's mixed in so it's a Mystery . I'm not sure what Breath's are included that's the big question! If it has Dino and Meat or Sophie's Breath in it that would be Epic now i need to DM on Canna Buzz to find out !


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Mystery Breath is what is says all his breath's mixed in so it's a Mystery . I'm not sure what Breath's are included that's the big question! If it has Dino and Meat or Sophie's Breath in it that would be Epic now i need to DM on Canna Buzz to find out !


Well I guess I'm going to spend more money!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2020)

If it’s every breath that he’s ever made that could be some thing like upwards of 40 varieties! this one is like a lottery pack. It’s the gumpian proverbial “box of chocolates.” Hahahaha


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 23, 2020)

Is there an actual thing called mystery breath or you guys talkin bout mystery mouth? Cuz I want to know where you found mystery breath. His mystery mouth tho is anything he's ever made, random unlabeled seeds etc. I asked him bout it awhile ago.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 23, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Is there an actual thing called mystery breath or you guys talkin bout mystery mouth? Cuz I want to know where you found mystery breath. His mystery mouth tho is anything he's ever made, random unlabeled seeds etc. I asked him bout it awhile ago.


I stand corrected. It is mystery mouth. I must have been really high to forget what it was in the 2 min it took to post that


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 23, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> I stand corrected. It is mystery mouth. I must have been really high to forget what it was in the 2 min it took to post that


True haha, was wondering cuz if there was a mystery breath pack I'd fuck with it for sure.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 23, 2020)

some more garlic butter


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 24, 2020)

I think Growmer may release StinkyPutang his collab with Mass Medical strains his next drop if anyone has been eyeing it don't ask me how i know will just say maybe a little bird accidently leaked it to me yeah that's it that is excatly what happened nothing to see here behind this curtain


----------



## mindriot (Feb 24, 2020)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Pack of peanut butter breath, ordered the beans last month so I'm guessing it's fresh batch. I emailed the seed bank haven't heard from em. Dm'd gromer an he apologized for the shit germ rates.





mindriot said:


> I bought a few packs around Christmas.. I better check mine. Thanks for the heads up.


 Just an update... 5/5 germ within 24 hours. My batch was good


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 26, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4487374
> some more garlic butter


Frosty


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Frosty


both phenos packed on the frost and were a breeze to grow. probably gonna grab another pack of michigan mouth just to get the freebie lol


----------



## loop718 (Feb 26, 2020)

3 weeks to go then transplant to 5 gal. Veg 2-3 weeks in that and flip!! Sherb breath, puta breath and unicorn poop. I tossed 4 ogkb phenos off the rip. I only see one now and its vegging just as fast as everything else.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 26, 2020)

Last round of Pbb ogkb leaner. This is third run of this cut. I ran these 10 weeks. Tim o find a none
Ogkb. Maybe a little sherb breath.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 27, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Last round of Pbb ogkb leaner. This is third run of this cut. I ran these 10 weeks. Tim o find a none
> Ogkb. Maybe a little sherb breath. View attachment 4490109View attachment 4490110


Time to find another pheno not ogkb


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 28, 2020)

Anyone got any info on the new drop?


----------



## loop718 (Feb 28, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone got any info on the new drop?


Ya brah i pre ordered the whole list. Www.terpyseeds.com is doing pre orders to guarantee your seeds. I got 2 stankasauras 2 natural gas and 1 of everything else. I missed the meat breath drop i wont be missing another one again lol.

edit:

nevermind they are sold out of pre order. He said he will have more on march 1st.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya brah i pre ordered the whole list. Www.terpyseeds.com is doing pre orders to guarantee your seeds. I got 2 stankasauras 2 natural gas and 1 of everything else. I missed the meat breath drop i wont be missing another one again lol.
> 
> edit:
> 
> nevermind they are sold out of pre order. He said he will have more on march 1st.


I accidentally cooked a whole pack of meatbreath by germinating the seeds on my router in the middle of summer, they got way to hot. Definitely looking forward to trying some of his new gear.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone got any info on the new drop?


the drop is March 1st but some spots are taking preorders

these are the strains Ive seen.Dont know if this is the full list or if theres more

Billy (Zkittlez x Junior ( Pugs Breath f2))
Natural Gas (GMO x Cherry Valley AKA Mr Stinky)
Stankasaurus (DinoMeat #8 x Cherry Valley AKA Mr Stinky)
Ruby Red (Grapefruit Cookies x Cherry Valley AKA Mr Stinky)
Peanut Butter Crunch (Peanut Butter Breath x Cherry Valley AKA Mr Stinky)


----------



## marski420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Does anyone have the rundown on DinoMeat#8 and the dad Mr Stinky?


----------



## 357Slug (Feb 29, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> the drop is March 1st but some spots are taking preorders
> 
> these are the strains Ive seen.Dont know if this is the full list or if theres more
> 
> ...


That's the drop from what I've seen. Seedsource said they dropping it today, they also got some vault gear from thug they gunna auction off to support him. Some rotten bananas etc.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 29, 2020)

The team has been made! I have culled all males and ogkb phenos. I have one ogkb growing as fast as everybody else so it can stay. I have 13 sherb,puta and unicorn left i believe. I topped and bent everybody for a even canopy. The train has started rolling. Back far right is my PBB i selected. Ill also toss in a pic of the bonsai mother it came from shes getting thick.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 29, 2020)

loop718 said:


> The team has been made! I have culled all males and ogkb phenos. I have one ogkb growing as fast as everybody else so it can stay. I have 13 sherb,puta and unicorn left i believe. I topped and bent everybody for a even canopy. The train has started rolling. Back far right is my PBB i selected. Ill also toss in a pic of the bonsai mother it came from shes getting thick. View attachment 4492408View attachment 4492411View attachment 4492413View attachment 4492414


Sorry for the noob question, but how can you tell the OGKB leaners? I have one PBB that is still a sprout and some PBB seeds and would like to learn more. Thanks!


----------



## loop718 (Feb 29, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but how can you tell the OGKB leaners? I have one PBB that is still a sprout and some PBB seeds and would like to learn more. Thanks!


You will know immediately. It looks like cabbage and grows painfully slow.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 29, 2020)

My meatbreath I've been rocking for awhile now, posted it last yr. Just started popping his stuff again, got some PBB going now


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 2, 2020)

Well just so everyone knows i guess i read a little to much into the drop His Collab with MMS isn't dropping this drop but just for FYI the Billy and Ruby Reds sold out 1st like in 30 mins on the TSS2.1 then the other 2 did as well.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 2, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I accidentally cooked a whole pack of meatbreath by germinating the seeds on my router in the middle of summer, they got way to hot. Definitely looking forward to trying some of his new gear.


Dubekoms sup brother i got you if you are not able to grab in time made sure i got mine going to be all  up in the tent !


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Mar 2, 2020)

Garlic breath 2.0 mommy. This Girl brings the heat. Such a nasty nasty GMO stank.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 3, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Dubekoms sup brother i got you if you are not able to grab in time made sure i got mine going to be all View attachment 4493627 up in the tent !


Lol thanks man I managed to snag a pack of the ruby red, might throw a couple outdoors this season.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 3, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Lol thanks man I managed to snag a pack of the ruby red, might throw a couple outdoors this season.


Sweet Growmer said Ruby Red is his Sleeper pick out of this drop !


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 5, 2020)

I just read in GLOs newsletter that Gromer is retiring this year because of a serious spinal disease 

is this true?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I just read in GLOs newsletter that Gromer is retiring this year because of a serious spinal disease
> 
> is this true?


Yep


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I just read in GLOs newsletter that Gromer is retiring this year because of a serious spinal disease
> 
> is this true?


Disregard


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 7, 2020)

little tester nug off that garlic butter


----------



## loop718 (Mar 7, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4498712
> little tester nug off that garlic butter


Soooooo fireeeeee


----------



## Joedank (Mar 7, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Disregard


??


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 8, 2020)

Can anyone guess which ones of these Pure Michigan 2.0 might be OGKB dom ?  All started at the same time .


----------



## Railage (Mar 8, 2020)

22 Peanut Butter Breaths


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 9, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Disregard





Joedank said:


> ??


McCoy why you say disregard? You don't want ppl to know the truth and buy all gromers gear up?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 9, 2020)

Derp


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 9, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Derp


Dick move, it's fair game for all.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks?


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 9, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Thanks?


For?


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 9, 2020)

The reality is that gromer is retiring, and soon. Why do I say that? Because I talked to him.. So anyone saying otherwise is either ignorant or doesn't want ppl knowing so they don't buy up all his gear.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 9, 2020)

357Slug said:


> The reality is that gromer is retiring, and soon. Why do I say that? Because I talked to him.. So anyone saying otherwise is either ignorant or doesn't want ppl knowing so they don't buy up all his gear.



SSHHHHH!


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 9, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Disregard





wheresthekoosh said:


> SSHHHHH!


Haha I wouldn't have said shit but the fake mccoy over here had to get all weird.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 9, 2020)

Joedank said:


> ??


I answered my own question so I erased it & wrote "Disregard".


----------



## Railage (Mar 11, 2020)

My male Peanut Butter Breaths =(



Why does it always gotta be those killer lookin ones


----------



## Railage (Mar 11, 2020)

Got two packs of Michigan Mouth (with the garlic butter freebies) that I need to run but it’s gonna be a while. I just popped 51 seeds (planted them today) and I’m popping HighMAC and GCP from Sunken Treasure Seeds for the next run...


----------



## loop718 (Mar 12, 2020)

All those pics gromer keeps posting of sherb breath has me through the roof for what i got goin. @Dividedsky pics of sherb are also insane fire. I cant fucking wait!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 12, 2020)

loop718 said:


> All those pics gromer keeps posting of sherb breath has me through the roof for what i got goin. @Dividedsky pics of sherb are also insane fire. I cant fucking wait!!


Thanks bud....I'm starting to get the itch to pop a few packs soon. Its just the cuts I have of puta and sherb are gold. They have fire potency, great bag appeal and killer yeilds. That wed cake pheno of the puta is a lifetime keeper, shits gets you so fucking ripped. I just have to get in the pheno hunting mode.


----------



## loop718 (Mar 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks bud....I'm starting to get the itch to pop a few packs soon. Its just the cuts I have of puta and sherb are gold. They have fire potency, great bag appeal and killer yeilds. That wed cake pheno of the puta is a lifetime keeper, shits gets you so fucking ripped. I just have to get in the pheno hunting mode.


Pop dem beansssss!!! I have 4 unicorn poops all look like something special. 1 ogkb pheno is growing fast as everybody only reason i didn't toss. I have puta, sherb unicorn poop going into flower then im popping stankasauras, natural gas and carls shoes.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 13, 2020)

Game on!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 14, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Pop dem beansssss!!! I have 4 unicorn poops all look like something special. 1 ogkb pheno is growing fast as everybody only reason i didn't toss. I have puta, sherb unicorn poop going into flower then im popping stankasauras, natural gas and carls shoes.


I will get on it soon- I have packs of black cherry pie breath, peanut butter breath, peanut butter lady, and thugs breath.
I'm thinking of getting a packs of stankasarus, cherry hills, billy, natural gas and or garlic breath.


----------



## loop718 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I will get on it soon- I have packs of black cherry pie breath, peanut butter breath, peanut butter lady, and thugs breath.
> I'm thinking of getting a packs of stankasarus, cherry hills, billy, natural gas and or garlic breath.


Better get em soon there selling out crazy. With retirement imminent everything is becoming scarce. So sad i slept on the rotten banana drop. Im prettty much only running thug gear. I have all those u listed plus tons more. Worst comes to worst you cant find what u want im always done for swapping cuts brotha.


----------



## loop718 (Mar 14, 2020)

Heres my cut of pbb my boy just harvested!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 14, 2020)

Im pumped I found a cut of legit meat breath


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm about to flip 4 PB Studly plants and have 4 more Putrid Michigan plants vegging. Anybody have a guess as to how long bloom takes? Can't seem to find much through google but figured I might find some help here.


----------



## loop718 (Mar 15, 2020)

FrostyBison said:


> I'm about to flip 4 PB Studly plants and have 4 more Putrid Michigan plants vegging. Anybody have a guess as to how long bloom takes? Can't seem to find much through google but figured I might find some help here.


I usually take my pug gear 10 full weeks.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Im pumped I found a cut of legit meat breath


Oh care to share that Intel in a PM ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

FrostyBison said:


> I'm about to flip 4 PB Studly plants and have 4 more Putrid Michigan plants vegging. Anybody have a guess as to how long bloom takes? Can't seem to find much through google but figured I might find some help here.


Thugs gear around 8 weeks but some go 10 at least in my Exp.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2020)

So I see most of the new drops don't use the mendo breath in the cross. Not sure how I feel about that, since the mendo breath is what I thought really made his strains shine. Sure whatever gromer uses will be fire, he has very good taste. What the lineage of the cherry valley(mr stinky) dad he uses. Also does he have any flower pics of the new drops on social?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I see most of the new drops don't use the mendo breath in the cross. Not sure how I feel about that, since the mendo breath is what I thought really made his strains shine. Sure whatever gromer uses will be fire, he has very good taste. What the lineage of the cherry valley(mr stinky) dad he uses. Also does he have any flower pics of the new drops on social?


Nope just seen the seeded Mom's but Dino Meat # 8 is Certified Platinum genetics idc what he breeds it with it will be fire !


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 16, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope just seen the seeded Mom's but Dino Meat # 8 is Certified Platinum genetics idc what he breeds it with it will be fire !


What is DM #8? Can't find much on it.


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I usually take my pug gear 10 full weeks.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 16, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Thugs gear around 8 weeks but some go 10 at least in my Exp.


Right on thank you. Any info you'd be willing to share about the Dino Meat #8 pheno would be greatly appreciated since I have Stankasaurus beans on deck as well.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I see most of the new drops don't use the mendo breath in the cross. Not sure how I feel about that, since the mendo breath is what I thought really made his strains shine. Sure whatever gromer uses will be fire, he has very good taste. What the lineage of the cherry valley(mr stinky) dad he uses. Also does he have any flower pics of the new drops on social?


Billy uses a Pugs Breath dad

Pugs Breath is just Mendo Breath renamed

he said his PugsBreath f2 is really MendoBreath f4


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 17, 2020)

Pugs Breath is U.V. Mendobreath f2 x Mendobreath f2 (Studly Spewright) Aka junior


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 17, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> What is DM #8? Can't find much on it.


 Dino Meat -Meatbreath #12 x Lurch


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Mar 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Dino Meat -Meatbreath #12 x Lurch


Any idea what lurch is ? I got a pack of meat madness and I think lurch is the male used in that cross


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Any idea what lurch is ? I got a pack of meat madness and I think lurch is the male used in that cross


I believe its a pheno of mendo montage. Not 100% though. Good pick with the meat madness though. I almost snagged a pack a lil while back.


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I see most of the new drops don't use the mendo breath in the cross. Not sure how I feel about that, since the mendo breath is what I thought really made his strains shine. Sure whatever gromer uses will be fire, he has very good taste. What the lineage of the cherry valley(mr stinky) dad he uses. Also does he have any flower pics of the new drops on social?


His new drop has mendo in it my friend. Billy got mendo right in the father and cherry valley is death valley x cherry breath. Anyone sleeping on this new drop is on nap time. The ruby red will be especially delicious and that's almost fully sold out I believe.



Dividedsky said:


> I believe its a pheno of mendo montage. Not 100% though. Good pick with the meat madness though. I almost snagged a pack a lil while back.


This is correct. Mendo montage f3 I believe.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2020)

357Slug said:


> His new drop has mendo in it my friend. Billy got mendo right in the father and cherry valley is death valley x cherry breath. Anyone sleeping on this new drop is on nap time. The ruby red will be especially delicious and that's almost fully sold out I believe.
> 
> 
> This is correct. Mendo montage f3 I believe.


Ya I grabbed a few packs


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 17, 2020)

357Slug said:


> His new drop has mendo in it my friend. Billy got mendo right in the father and cherry valley is death valley x cherry breath. Anyone sleeping on this new drop is on nap time. The ruby red will be especially delicious and that's almost fully sold out I believe.
> 
> 
> This is correct. Mendo montage f3 I believe.


Correct sir Mendo Montage and yes the Ruby Reds are all sold out well from anyone i would buy them from anyways a few of the Shady sites still say they have but i do not buy from those i do not trust .


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 17, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Any idea what lurch is ? I got a pack of meat madness and I think lurch is the male used in that cross


you are correct sir


----------



## lusciousgenetics (Mar 20, 2020)

We ship to Canada and you can read our reviews here if you've never used us before.









Testimonials - Luscious Genetics


Are you interested in shopping with Luscious Genetics but unsure if you should proceed? Check out our reviews today! Have questions? Reach out!




www.lusciousgenetics.com





We just dropped Ruby Red today and sold out within an hour. We have a stankosaurus left, Billy, Garlic Breath 2.0, Natural Gas, PB Crunch, Pure Michigan 2.0, and Putrid Michigan. The Billy is what I am setting aside for myself


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 21, 2020)

Just finished a run with Glukie Breath. Best run yet i would say. Weird thing on thus run was there was absolutely no purpling on the buds or leafs. Where every other time there was......no idea why.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 21, 2020)

My one PBB...had a couple of males that I chopped and not good germ rate with the rest. This one is an OGKB pheno I guess. It’s really slow growing and still waiting to make preflowers.


----------



## Railage (Mar 22, 2020)

Peanut Butter Breath day 17 in flower.

The only OGKB esque pheno that I cloned.


----------



## Railage (Mar 22, 2020)

Another Peanut Butter Breath day 17, I got six of them I liked and got clones of. I’ll get some individual photos of them when they start looking cool.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Weird thing on thus run was there was absolutely no purpling on the buds or leafs. Where every other time there was......no idea why.


 Possibly temps?


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Possibly temps?


i let my night temps get down as low as 68 trying to bring some colour, but nothing.


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 23, 2020)

hi,
someone smoke or grow
LARRY BIRD BREATH?
take care ....


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 update..


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 23, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> My one PBB...had a couple of males that I chopped and not good germ rate with the rest. This one is an OGKB pheno I guess. It’s really slow growing and still waiting to make preflowers.


That one was a male too...chopped it.


Omkarananda said:


> My one PBB...had a couple of males that I chopped and not good germ rate with the rest. This one is an OGKB pheno I guess. It’s really slow growing and still waiting to make preflowers.


This PBB finally showed sex, male and I chopped it. I have more seeds to try tho.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 24, 2020)

Looking forward to hunting these!


----------



## 1ManGrow (Mar 24, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Looking forward to hunting these!


Nice. My last order of thug should be here tomorrow. Have 1 Billy 2 ruby red 3 stanasarous and 1 natural gas from this latest drop and bought a pack of moms jello awhile back. I think I'm loaded up on thug gear for awhile.


----------



## Railage (Mar 25, 2020)

NOOOOOO Peanut Butter Breath herming out... Typically I would just kill it but I only have 6 females left so I’m gonna pluck these (I already did) and keep a close eye on it..


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> NOOOOOO Peanut Butter Breath herming out... Typically I would just kill it but I only have 6 females left so I’m gonna pluck these (I already did) and keep a close eye on it..
> 
> View attachment 4513235


Are those lowers not getting any light? Cookies need to be clean down low


----------



## Railage (Mar 25, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Are those lowers not getting any light? Cookies need to be clean down low


It’s getting some light down low, I was waiting till day 21 to defo and lollipop them.

Should I just be stripping lower nodes like before flower or during the stretch or something?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 25, 2020)

That looks pretty low in the canopy. Pluck the male parts and monitor closely. With cookie hybrids, it seems that they benefit from a ‘1-2 node then flip’ mantra


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 26, 2020)

Anyone running the New New yet ? lol the New New love these IG Hype phrases but anyway anyone start the Stank or Ruby yet ? Hell i'm still on Pure Michigan 2.0 and i Pre order everything.

Also going to have to give my Home State Growmie Boston Roots Seeds a run next he has a Killer Sour Dub X Headbanger i'm looking forward to running.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone running the New New yet ? lol the New New love these IG Hype phrases but anyway anyone start the Stank or Ruby yet ? Hell i'm still on Pure Michigan 2.0 and i Pre order everything.
> 
> Also going to have to give my Home State Growmie Boston Roots Seeds a run next he has a Killer Sour Dub X Headbanger i'm looking forward to running.


I’d love to grab his Island Vibe, also his gelato cross would be fire too


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 26, 2020)

@wellgrownseeds restocked thugpug and they take cc. Stankasaurus 3 packs left. I grabbed a few more packs!


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 26, 2020)

Whos got the info on the last drop? Gotta be ready for April when they drop, cause they are gonna go QUICK!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Whos got the info on the last drop? Gotta be ready for April when they drop, cause they are gonna go QUICK!


I don’t know anything about the others but im definitely getting The Meaty One

I been waiting on him to drop that one

its Meatloaf x (The One x (The One x Blue Moon Rock)


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 26, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Nn_PtBKNh/


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2020)

Finally got my cut of meatbreath- took me a year to get this clone. Was told no at 1st so I asked him again a few months ago and he caved cause I hook up with top notch cartridges and edibles.-


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Finally got my cut of meatbreath- took me a year to get this clone. Was told no at 1st so I asked him again a few months ago and he caved cause I hook up with top notch cartridges and edibles.-
> View attachment 4514803


So if I ask you a few times over a year...I can get one as well? that's awesome man. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> So if I ask you a few times over a year...I can get one as well? that's awesome man. Can't wait to see pics!


Ya sure..thanks dude, I'm pumped. Meatbreath to me is the quintessential thug pug strain. Looking forward to frost out a bunch of meat breath!


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya sure..thanks dude, I'm pumped. Meatbreath to me is the quintessential thug pug strain. Looking forward to frost out a bunch of meay breath!


I'm pumped for you! Can't imagine how good that feels!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm probably not going to snag much of the new drops since I have so many beans, I was thinking of snagging a few available now. So I'd possibly be down for a trade once you guys find some fire phenos of the new drops if in the New England area...


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm probably not going to snag much of the new drops since I have so many beans, I was thinking of snagging a few available now. So I'd possibly be down for a trade once you guys find some fire phenos of the new drops if in the New England area...


I'm In !!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm probably not going to snag much of the new drops since I have so many beans, I was thinking of snagging a few available now. So I'd possibly be down for a trade once you guys find some fire phenos of the new drops if in the New England area...


This is a Buddies cut of Meat Breath or a Known cut ? Is ok to DM me with the Info if saying so would put your connect to said cut on Blast i wont tell i Promise


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This is a Buddies cut of Meat Breath or a Known cut ? Is ok to DM me with the Info if saying so would put your connect to said cut on Blast i wont tell i Promise


Haha...I'll keep you guys updated with pics. This pheno is beautiful in flower.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 27, 2020)

Antbody got any info on rotten bananas? Few strain info sites are saying it was only fem? Did he ever release any regs? Do you guys have a preference for either fems or regs?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Antbody got any info on rotten bananas? Few strain info sites are saying it was only fem? Did he ever release any regs? Do you guys have a preference for either fems or regs?


Thug pug doesn't release fems. He only has regs. I prefer regs, all day.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 27, 2020)

There were a few of these sites. And i saw a guy that said 100% of his were female so i wasnt sure. Id never seen fems from him before


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> There were a few of these sites. And i saw a guy that said 100% of his were female so i wasnt sure. Id never seen fems from him before
> View attachment 4515960


I don't know about that dude, I always thought tpug only released regs. I could be wrong, some other people will chime in soon.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 27, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> There were a few of these sites. And i saw a guy that said 100% of his were female so i wasnt sure. Id never seen fems from him before
> View attachment 4515960


avoid that site bruh, along with leafly.

gromer only does regs


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2020)

Rotten banana is mostly likely long gone anyways...at least on sites I get beans.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Rotten banana is mostly likely long gone anyways...at least on sites I get beans.


that dickhead over at oregon elite has a pack up for auction, $500


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

He does that with leftovers that sell out in 10 minutes and crash his site lol


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 27, 2020)

He released one strain fems. Can't remember what it was tho


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 27, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> that dickhead over at oregon elite has a pack up for auction, $500


How is he a dickhead? Maybe i really want them....


----------



## The Pipe (Mar 27, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> He released one strain fems. Can't remember what it was tho


 He released dead bananas fems years ago... I had a pack of them grew them all out.... all femalea


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 28, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> There were a few of these sites. And i saw a guy that said 100% of his were female so i wasnt sure. Id never seen fems from him before
> View attachment 4515960


Growmer said this site is full off shit on about 50% of his gear so take that info with a grain of salt if you want to know about his genetics just ask him yourself DM on CannaBuzz you just have join CannaBuzz on your phone .

He may not answer right away but he will if you give him enough time Growmer is a cool dude but get annoyed easily because of Chads and overall stupid people who ask dumb dumb shit and IG it is a waste of your time he won't answer you their unless you know him and even then good luck lol.


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone running the New New yet ? lol the New New love these IG Hype phrases but anyway anyone start the Stank or Ruby yet ? Hell i'm still on Pure Michigan 2.0 and i Pre order everything.
> 
> Also going to have to give my Home State Growmie Boston Roots Seeds a run next he has a Killer Sour Dub X Headbanger i'm looking forward to running.


Dropped 6 stank and 6 billy all popped


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> Dropped 6 stank and 6 billy all popped


Ya I just germd around 35 seeds. Tpug- black cherry breath, thugs breath and dvg purple jellato. Pretty much all above soil now. I use the papertowel method for germinating, have 95% success with it.


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I just germd around 35 seeds. Tpug- black cherry breath, thugs breath and dvg purple jellato. Pretty much all above soil now. I use the papertowel method for germinating, have 95% success with it.


Dope, that should all be flamola....u ever run the BCB before....shoot my shot but missed settled for the cherry hills


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> Dope, that should all be flamola....u ever run the BCB before....shoot my shot but missed settled for the cherry hills


No I have not. You didn't settle dude cherry hills is fire. I have had my eyes on cherry hills for a bit. I think that strain is a sleeper hit. You're going to find some nice phenos in a pack.


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No I have not. You didn't settle dude cherry hills is fire. I have had my eyes on cherry hills for a bit. I think that strain is a sleeper hit. You're going to find some nice phenos in a pack.


Niiiice gonna drop them after I run all the seeds I popped....the Rona brought out the most degenerate traits in me.....poppin seeds, hitting bongs, and gambling


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Mar 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't know about that dude, I always thought tpug only released regs. I could be wrong, some other people will chime in soon.


Rotten Bananas and I believe the first BananaBreath were all fems. Also I believe Unicorn Poop was released as fems only, then he came out with a few regular drops. He's done a few fem drops, but most of his gear is regular.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2020)

Dead bananas 
Bananas and cherries 
Banana og S1 are some of the fems he made. 
dead bananas is death star x banana og


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Rotten Bananas and I believe the first BananaBreath were all fems. Also I believe Unicorn Poop was released as fems only, then he came out with a few regular drops. He's done a few fem drops, but most of his gear is regular.


This is more accurate and very few got the fem version of UP. Secret Tahoe was fem as well. He also dropped banana og s1.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2020)

Original droops years ago from Substrate genetics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2020)

357Slug said:


> This is more accurate and very few got the fem version of UP. Secret Tahoe was fem as well. He also dropped banana og s1.


Banana breath is regs bro.


----------



## 357Slug (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Banana breath is regs bro.


Ik lol never said it wasn't but god damn you got a og thug pug collection... So much fire your hands are burnt


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Original droops years ago from Substrate genetics. View attachment 4516579View attachment 4516579View attachment 4516581View attachment 4516582


I though I was a degenerate....damnnnnn bro 
*insert flex emoji*


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2020)

And FYI those banks that auction off packs like that are dogs. They already markup packs at 1000% then they hold exclusive packs back to auction off for even more money. I don’t buy from banks like that.


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> And FYI those banks that auction off packs like that are dogs. They already markup packs at 1000% then they hold exclusive packs back to auction off for even more money. I don’t buy from banks like that.


Bro that’s like passive extortion....people will buy and keep that bullshit alive....que sera sera 
*insert general prohibition emoji followed by thinking emoji*


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> And FYI those banks that auction off packs like that are dogs. They already markup packs at 1000% then they hold exclusive packs back to auction off for even more money. I don’t buy from banks like that.


Ya there's so many companies/ seed breeders that have fire strains in the us. No need paying extravagant amounts for seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Original droops years ago from Substrate genetics. View attachment 4516579View attachment 4516579View attachment 4516581View attachment 4516582


Did you already run most of these packs? 
They look a few years old from his original packaging that I got years ago.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Did you already run most of these packs?
> They look a few years old from his original packaging that I got years ago.


Nah I was scared because of those mutant ogkb phenos. These was from his first ever release I think in 15 from Substrate that went belly up. Only 2 I missed were lemon breath and afterglow. I order 3 after blows but the site went offline


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah I was scared because of those mutant ogkb phenos. These was from his first ever release I think in 15 from Substrate that went belly up. Only 2 I missed were lemon breath and afterglow. I order 3 after blows but the site went offline


Are ogkb trash? I have 5 out of 6 that are mutants right now


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Are ogkb trash? I have 5 out of 6 that are mutants right now


Not trash just crazy slow. Like turtle slow.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 1 of flower.


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Not trash just crazy slow. Like turtle slow.


That’s where a lot of the pack be


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Day 1 of flower.


They going be smack


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Original droops years ago from Substrate genetics. View attachment 4516579View attachment 4516579View attachment 4516581View attachment 4516582


Wow original Meat Breath drop to bad you don't have those in the Cut you would be rich a G a pack easy and yeah dudes do that shit all the time with auctions it's Clownish in my book now if they broke out exsclusive numbered packs that a different story !


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> They going be smack


Be smack. Can you elaborate please. Not sure I understand


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Be smack. Can you elaborate please. Not sure I understand


They are going to be a very good product to enjoy


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Be smack. Can you elaborate please. Not sure I understand


Normally on the narcotic side but good medication for social anxiety, pain, and insomnia


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Be smack. Can you elaborate please. Not sure I understand


*insert lol emoji* meant they’re going to be smack (dope)


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Be smack. Can you elaborate please. Not sure I understand


Also they don’t yield much normally but are greasy and terpy in my experiences with mutant cookie strains


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Are ogkb trash? I have 5 out of 6 that are mutants right now


Ogkb is also low yeilding, I tend to pheno hunt for the non-ogkb phenos with tpugs gear, and I've found gems.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ogkb is also low yeilding, I tend to pheno hunt for the non-ogkb phenos with tpugs gear, and I've found gems.


Good looking out. I'm not going to keep the clones then. Just the non ogkb.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Good looking out. I'm not going to keep the clones then. Just the non ogkb.


They can produce some fire. You should grow a few out see how they turn out. You can get ones that are only slightly muted, only a slight twist in the fan leaves here and there. Those are worth keeping. 
If they are full on mutant I do toss the cuts now.


----------



## theaznal (Mar 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4479008
> View attachment 4479009
> Puta breath dried up and ready to go. Call this one wedding cake pheno.


I have been carrying two pheno's of Puta Breath: I call them Puta Cake - totally smells like blueberry muffins. Oddly the smell in the room after smoking is always that of Silver Haze ( ??!!) and the second is Puta Crotch. This is what I imagine a goddess's thong smells like after a long battle. Both are knock out potent. Love ThugPugs gear! Nice Nug!!


----------



## theaznal (Mar 29, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I got a high amount of males in my PBB as well


Same


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 30, 2020)

Got one pack in today. Another 5 should be here tomorrow!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Got one pack in today. Another 5 should be here tomorrow!
> View attachment 4518138


How you get your hands on those thought they where sold out ? Auction maybe only place i have seen them for a while ?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How you get your hands on those thought they where sold out ? Auction maybe only place i have seen them for a while ?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 30, 2020)

theaznal said:


> I have been carrying two pheno's of Puta Breath: I call them Puta Cake - totally smells like blueberry muffins. Oddly the smell in the room after smoking is always that of Silver Haze ( ??!!) and the second is Puta Crotch. This is what I imagine a goddess's thong smells like after a long battle. Both are knock out potent. Love ThugPugs gear! Nice Nug!!


Ya its hard to put you finger on the smell and terps, taste ect. I'd say a fruity, cherry like baked goods, with fuel undertones.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 30, 2020)

theaznal said:


> I have been carrying two pheno's of Puta Breath: I call them Puta Cake - totally smells like blueberry muffins. Oddly the smell in the room after smoking is always that of Silver Haze ( ??!!) and the second is Puta Crotch. This is what I imagine a goddess's thong smells like after a long battle. Both are knock out potent. Love ThugPugs gear! Nice Nug!!


How was your yeild? My wedding cake pheno as a I called it yeilded very well, way more than I expected. 6-8 zips in 5 gal smart pots.
These pics are 1 plant of said wed cake pheno has such chunky frosty colas, dense as fuck-


----------



## goMM (Mar 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How was your yeild? My wedding cake pheno as a I called it yeilded very well, way more than I expected. 6-8 zips in 5 gal smart pots.
> These pics are 1 plant of said wed cake pheno has such chunky frosty colas, dense as fuck-
> 
> View attachment 4518520
> View attachment 4518521


Damn she’s a looker bro salute


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 30, 2020)

So excited for these!


----------



## goMM (Mar 30, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> So excited for these!


Happy hunting


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm way ahead of you their Boss !  


Puremichigangrow said:


> So excited for these!


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I'm way ahead of you their Boss !


 easy....I'm just a noob


----------



## nc208 (Mar 30, 2020)

Got my Natural Gas and Stankasauras finally, threw them in the seed fridge and saw my Unicorn Poop just sitting there, I tried some Sophies Breath recently which was just fire so I'm very excited to run those Poop soon. Has anyone here found any keepers in the Unicorn poop yet?


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How you get your hands on those thought they where sold out ? Auction maybe only place i have seen them for a while ?


There were 3 packs on seedsherenow. Im dumb and didnt grab all 3 for some reason. Plus they were 80 bucks and not the 108 they were usually listed for.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 30, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> So excited for these!


Anybody buy the pure michigan or garlic breath? Not the 2.0s wondering if its worth the price differece to get studly over junior


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 30, 2020)

Got the other packs in. Garlic Butter and Putabreath 2.0 freebies in the packs with the checkmarks. Stakasaurous is still in the mail... Thankfully i just popped seeds so im not really waiting for them to show. Other than being excited for them. Do you guys usually run more than one pack of a strain at a time to pheno hunt, or do you just single pack shop like ove been doing?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 31, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Got one pack in today. Another 5 should be here tomorrow!
> View attachment 4518138





Puremichigangrow said:


> easy....I'm just a noob


We all are brother we all are . Hope you find something nice tho fingers crossed !


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 31, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Got the other packs in. Garlic Butter and Putabreath 2.0 freebies in the packs with the checkmarks. Stakasaurous is still in the mail... Thankfully i just popped seeds so im not really waiting for them to show. Other than being excited for them. Do you guys usually run more than one pack of a strain at a time to pheno hunt, or do you just single pack shop like ove been doing?View attachment 4518895


Depends how many new packs/new clones did i buy over the last 2 months ? lol Running out of room fast on this end i don't have room and i'm growing tired of running back and forth to 2 spots. Already at my limit i have way to many half used packs as it is .


----------



## goMM (Mar 31, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Depends how many new packs/new clones did i buy over the last 2 months ? lol Running out of room fast on this end i don't have room and i'm growing tired of running back and forth to 2 spots. Already at my limit i have way to many half used packs as it is .


Right


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 2, 2020)

Finally got the Stankasaurus. Along with a few others....


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Finally got the Stankasaurus. Along with a few others....
> View attachment 4521790


that canis majoris sounds fuego


----------



## goMM (Apr 3, 2020)

All the stankasaurus got the chubby leaf


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> that canis majoris sounds fuego


I know. I got that and the kurple fantasy #1 out of a grab bag. I was happy to say the least lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 Update


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 4, 2020)

goMM said:


> All the stankasaurus got the chubby leaf
> View attachment 4522152


This Pure Mich. 2.0 has Freak show Fans bro just for specs my hands are 9.50" thumb to pinky


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This Pure Mich. 2.0 has Freak show Fans bro just for specs my hands are 9.50" thumb to pinky View attachment 4522711View attachment 4522712


Damn bro was thinking about pulling the trigger on them....u got bigger hands then Joe Burrow.....the serrations is wild bro....who’s the bigger man studley or his young buck Jr


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Pure Michigan 2.0 UpdateView attachment 4522710


Middle left look like the boogeyman lol....u know how that go hope it’s not a dude shit is like that tho bro


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 4, 2020)

goMM said:


> Damn bro was thinking about pulling the trigger on them....u got bigger hands then Joe Burrow.....the serrations is wild bro....who’s the bigger man studley or his young buck Jr


I don't know tbh as of right now Studly is the Champ he's got the belt in my book not to say Jr. can't be better but Studly has proven time and time again Growmer can hit any Strain with his pollen and get Fire 

Honestly this is my first time working with Jr's offspring and i can't lie i like what i see so far if this mutant ( I'm calling it Thing ) throws down like i think it will it could be very nice indeed!


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I don't know tbh as of right now Studly is the Champ he's got the belt in my book not to say Jr. can't be better but Studly has proven time and time again Growmer can hit any Strain with his pollen and get Fire
> 
> Honestly this is my first time working with Jr's offspring and i can't lie i like what i see so far if this mutant ( I'm calling it Thing ) throws down like i think it will it could be very nice indeed!


True indeed...and the alien of a plant is going to be special my alter-egrow told me bro.....salute


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 4, 2020)

Also i just wen't and snatched a bunch of Studly packs up because of that simple fact and with Growmer retiring ( Hopefully he only slows down /semi retires ) I wen't into panic mode a few weeks ago would of got a lot more if he wasn't having another New Drop this month .


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Also i just wen't and snatched a bunch of Studly packs up because of that simple fact and with Growmer retiring ( Hopefully he only slows down /semi retires ) I wen't into panic mode a few weeks ago would of got a lot more if he wasn't having another New Drop this month .


No doubt bro I went in too....Be’s like dat sometimes G


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

Got the Muel fuel for Lurch and rainy lady for Stiffler


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

Anybody know the difference between bad breath and sophies breath?


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Anybody know the difference between bad breath and sophies breath?


One use Sophie pheno other uses Bad girl pheno of sophisticated lady.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> One use Sophie pheno other uses Bad girl pheno of sophisticated lady.


Have you ran either? One stand out?


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Have you ran either? One stand out?


No sir i have not but i wish i had you cant get those packs anymore why do you have some yourself or where you hoping to buy somewhere if you have Sophie's breath packs sealed and would be in a _interested_ in a trade or $ of said pack PM me !


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No sir i have not but i wish i had you cant get those packs anymore why do you have some yourself or where you hoping to buy somewhere if you have Sophie's breath packs sealed and would be in a _interested_ in a trade or $ of said pack PM me !


Ive got the Bad Breath. Ive been scouring the internet finding any thug pug i can.


----------



## Railage (Apr 5, 2020)

Day 30 of flower, few different shot of some Peanut Butter Breath







OGKB leaner


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This Pure Mich. 2.0 has Freak show Fans bro just for specs my hands are 9.50" thumb to pinky View attachment 4522711View attachment 4522712


Looks like your thug pug plants are suffering from mag deficiency as well. All my meatbreaths are hungry for Mag, I'd feed them some epsom salts at around 6.2-6.5ph to help them out a little bit. Just don't get confused and ph at 5.8 like I did and burn the shit out of all your plants except the meatbreath for some reason lol. I used to run coco so I accidently ph'd at 5.8. Hoping my ice cream cake from JungleBoys makes it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2020)

So popped some thugpug black cherry pie breath and thugs breath, I'm noticing some serious mutated, retarded growth. Not talking about ogkb mutant, Ive grown those. This is to the point I might toss a few out cause its just not worth it. Anyone notice this?


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Apr 5, 2020)

Is this ogkb?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Is this ogkb?


Ya thats looks good though, Im aware I'll have to kill shit when growing alot of the cookie type crosses because of fucked up stunted growth, it just have a decent amount though.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Apr 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats looks good though, Im aware I'll have to kill shit when growing alot of the cookie type crosses because of fucked up stunted growth, it just have a decent amount though.


Thanks I was just curious!


----------



## goMM (Apr 5, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Is this ogkb?


Looks to be


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 6, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Looks like your thug pug plants are suffering from mag deficiency as well. All my meatbreaths are hungry for Mag, I'd feed them some epsom salts at around 6.2-6.5ph to help them out a little bit. Just don't get confused and ph at 5.8 like I did and burn the shit out of all your plants except the meatbreath for some reason lol. I used to run coco so I accidently ph'd at 5.8. Hoping my ice cream cake from JungleBoys makes it.


Really i thought it was maybe because i was going with Advance Nutrients their Sensi Grow part a for coco and i went a bit light because it's my first time using it .
It's supposed to be PH perfect which every time i checked it was but it' also supposed to come with all the other micro nutrients ie amino acids ,cal,mag etc etc thought i wasn't supposed to ad extra Cal/Mag but i am using QB 96 Elites so it could be the Led factor making it wan't more Cal /Mag.


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyone know the date on the new drop

Sometime this week is what some banks are claiming

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2020)

No clue on the exact date of the next drop, I’m just glad I could get my hands on a pack of Billy and Stankasaurus. Should be some insane phenos found out of these . Including these I also got two packs of the Mule Fuel that came with the Garlic Butter freebies, two packs of PBB, one pack of Sherb Breath, two of Unicorn Poop, and two of PDB. I’m definitely stocked up on Thugpugs gear for now, if I do get any more of his gear it’ll be either a couple packs of Carl’s Shoes or Lurchalati(if he does end up dropping those)


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 6, 2020)

Somebody is CRAZY!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Somebody is CRAZY!!!
> View attachment 4525428


That’s why people isn’t really buying from him anymore. That’s pure greed right there. Shit just released a few weeks ago. Fuck seed banks I’d rather buy from the source


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Somebody is CRAZY!!!
> View attachment 4525428


That’s just completely insane, and greedy as fuck. If I would’ve been a little quicker I could’ve gotten two packs of those for $115(+10$ for shipping) from GLO


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2020)

You can get Billy, Peanut Butter Crunch, Natural Gas, and Stankasaurus for 60$ a pack or 110$ for 2(+10$ for shipping) and all other Thugpug packs including PBB and Garlic Breath 2.0 are 105$ for 2 packs at GLO. I’d like to snag two packs of the Carl Shoes but I’ve already made three orders this week so I’m a hold off until I get paid. 2/3 orders made it just waiting on my last order, and they all came a day early.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2020)

i miss the days when banks like dankteam and others didn’t hold packs back to auction off. These new peddlers raping the game.


----------



## goMM (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Somebody is CRAZY!!!
> View attachment 4525428


Let em try this shit in Jersey bro


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> i miss the days when banks like dankteam and others didn’t hold packs back to auction off. These new peddlers raping the game.


True that man, that’s why I’ve been sticking to GLO lately. I was a little hesitant at first, because I seen how many bad reviews they had got but I’ve had zero problems ordering through them. All the gear I get from them is anywhere from 30 to 40% off from how much I would pay at other seed banks, and not to mention my orders arrive within a week of me ordering. They don’t give out many freebies, but I could really care less I just want what I pay for.


----------



## therealdutchman420 (Apr 6, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


i just grew some glukie breath and am about to chop my electric snowman...fem seeds from thugpug....the glukie breath is amazing and it is not even cured yet but i smoked a bit thats drying...i put a whole video series online on youtube...excellent starins...the sugar leaves turn purple/black at end of grow (proper flushing ripening flush ) you wont be disappointed with any strain from thugpug buddy..glukie breath pictured...in week 7 she went to week 10...sweet hash flavor with great high too..


----------



## therealdutchman420 (Apr 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Let em try this shit in Jersey bro


dude these strains are amazing i am on the east coast too this shit is all west coast strains that gromerjuana makes check him out on I.G. some of this stuff is famous..seen unicorn poop on kimmel show...glukie i grew n smoke is tha bomb


----------



## therealdutchman420 (Apr 6, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> When thug pug make a drop it make feel like the time i was looking for grapestomper strain from ggg before their new release each drop was a pain in the ass, one hour late and you only got your eye to cry loool


i grabbed some of his electric snowman feminized seeds only ones i seen ever that were feminized....it is grape stomper crossed with grape puff and grateful puff something like that...let you all know how they turn out..they are in week 8 now...oregon elite seeds electric snowman...or he may have something closer


----------



## goMM (Apr 6, 2020)

therealdutchman420 said:


> dude these strains are amazing i am on the east coast too this shit is all west coast strains that gromerjuana makes check him out on I.G. some of this stuff is famous..seen unicorn poop on kimmel show...glukie i grew n smoke is tha bomb


Nah I was talking about that corny ass auction I fuck with Thugger bro....u getting spoiled huh bra we got a late pass to this


----------



## goMM (Apr 6, 2020)

therealdutchman420 said:


> i grabbed some of his electric snowman feminized seeds only ones i seen ever that were feminized....it is grape stomper crossed with grape puff and grateful puff something like that...let you all know how they turn out..they are in week 8 now...oregon elite seeds electric snowman...or he may have something closer


Enjoy bro


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 6, 2020)

lol i got 5 packs of Ruby Red anyone wanna pay up i'll give you a deal $500 lol 

What a Fucking Oxygen Thief that dude is fuck OES never would buy from him anyways but altogether Fuck you Die slow cocksucker !


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> That’s why people isn’t really buying from him anymore. That’s pure greed right there. Shit just released a few weeks ago. Fuck seed banks I’d rather buy from the source


You guys realize how an auction works right? The person that bid that high is crazy. Nothing really greedy about it. I love the auctions, nothing like getting a strain you missed the drop of.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You guys realize how an auction works right? The person that bid that high is crazy. Nothing really greedy about it. I love the auctions, nothing like getting a strain you missed the drop of.


Well bro keep bidding on packs and paying 10000x’s the worth. Ask yourself this why is he auctioning off packs that just released 2 weeks ago.


----------



## goMM (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You guys realize how an auction works right? The person that bid that high is crazy. Nothing really greedy about it. I love the auctions, nothing like getting a strain you missed the drop of.


I think I would appreciate it more if the breeder did this to.....I don’t know pay for surgery or retirement


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> I think I would appreciate it more if the breeder did this to.....I don’t know pay for surgery or retirement


I understand what yall are saying, but the breeders choose who stocks their seeds, so if they didnt like the fact, they could sell other places. The fact that the pack dropped 2 weeks ago, and someone was willing to pay that price is what boggles my mind. Like i said, i dont mind paying more for genetics, if i was the reason i missed out on them. People pay 300+ for caps packs all day, and i think its crazy to have retail that high, but they sell. I still have the memory of paying 300+ an ounce at one time, so a few hundred every once in a while on a splurge pack is no biggie to me.


----------



## goMM (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I understand what yall are saying, but the breeders choose who stocks their seeds, so if they didnt like the fact, they could sell other places. The fact that the pack dropped 2 weeks ago, and someone was willing to pay that price is what boggles my mind. Like i said, i dont mind paying more for genetics, if i was the reason i missed out on them. People pay 300+ for caps packs all day, and i think its crazy to have retail that high, but they sell. I still have the memory of paying 300+ an ounce at one time, so a few hundred every once in a while on a splurge pack is no biggie to me.


I can dig it bro


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> I can dig it bro


Maybe it just means we all need to hop on Neptune and sell our thug packs for 300+ haha


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

What y’all need to be doing is thanking growmer for not following the demand and selling 2-300 dollar packs. It is America, it is capitalism!
that said if Oregon puts restocks on auction and someone pays like that, so be it. Won’t be me! Why people dish him because of it is senseless.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> What y’all need to be doing is thanking growmer for not following the demand and selling 2-300 dollar packs. It is America, it is capitalism!
> that said if Oregon puts restocks on auction and someone pays like that, so be it. Won’t be me! Why people dish him because of it is senseless.


I read your name colon-cowboy everytime man


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

What’s that supposed to mean?!


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> What’s that supposed to mean?!


Do you ride buttholes? Giddyup!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

You’d like that huh ass clown! It’s actually because I’m not a cowboy, but I’m from the country in Colorado. Not that it matters but, your shot is personal. For why?


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You’d like that huh ass clown! It’s actually because I’m not a cowboy, but I’m from the country in Colorado. Not that it matters but, your shot is personal. For why?


Its not a shot lol. I just stated what i see when i see your name.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Its not a shot lol. I just stated what i see when i see your name.


I’m a married man if it was an offer!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Its not a shot lol. I just stated what i see when i see your name.


Take that shit to a PM bro no need to fuck wit each other like that.


----------



## therealdutchman420 (Apr 7, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I understand what yall are saying, but the breeders choose who stocks their seeds, so if they didnt like the fact, they could sell other places. The fact that the pack dropped 2 weeks ago, and someone was willing to pay that price is what boggles my mind. Like i said, i dont mind paying more for genetics, if i was the reason i missed out on them. People pay 300+ for caps packs all day, and i think its crazy to have retail that high, but they sell. I still have the memory of paying 300+ an ounce at one time, so a few hundred every once in a while on a splurge pack is no biggie to me.


It actually goes to show how valuable the genetics are and what growers are willing to give up to get these strains..they go fast when they drop..kinder like toilet paper does now...


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You guys realize how an auction works right? The person that bid that high is crazy. Nothing really greedy about it. I love the auctions, nothing like getting a strain you missed the drop of.


Oh i realize believe me all i'm saying is that's not a Rare drop or older pack he's been hanging onto for himself realized he would never get to it and decided to auction it off for someone who really wants it .

Now i'm under the understanding that that $$ is going directly to Growmer to help with bills but if you all think for one second that is the only pack that he has squirreled away to auction your sadly mistaken that Tool has been doing it for years .

He has the Intel so he knows whats selling the fastest he is already making at the very least 40% to 50% profit per pack and then you hold the Hot drops and make anywhere from 80% to 100% his profit he not giving JBeezy , Wyfest Farms, Jaws or Greenteam the profits from the auctions so yeah i'm saying he a fucking Hardo !

Now if your Dumb enough to pay that kinda $$ for a pack that i just bought 5 of for $70 a piece for with s&h included then bye all means shit i'll sell you a pack for a Deal like i said $500 a piece and i'll throw in s&h .


----------



## goMM (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh i realize believe me all i'm saying is that's not a Rare drop or older pack he's been hanging onto for himself realized he would never get to it and decided to auction it off for someone who really wants it .
> 
> Now i'm under the understanding that that $$ is going directly to Growmer to help with bills but if you all think for one second that is the only pack that he has squirreled away to auction your sadly mistaken that Tool has been doing it for years .
> 
> ...


What u grabbing from the next drop


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2020)

goMM said:


> What u grabbing from the next drop


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2020)

Not sure yet bud Kosher Kush cross & Meatyone is a Must have i can tell you that for sure as far as the Sleeper pick i have not decided Juniors Jello if i had to guess ! But hey what do i know !


----------



## goMM (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Not sure yet bud Kosher Kush cross & Meatyone is a Must have i can tell you that for sure as far as the Sleeper pick i have not decided Juniors Jello if i had to guess ! But hey what do i know !


Agreed


----------



## goMM (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Not sure yet bud Kosher Kush cross & Meatyone is a Must have i can tell you that for sure as far as the Sleeper pick i have not decided Juniors Jello if i had to guess ! But hey what do i know !


I gotta get the honeybells bro.....then everything in the order you put it verbatim


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2020)

Not sure what Honeybells cross is is that the Grapefruit cookies X studly ?


----------



## goMM (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Not sure what Honeybells cross is is that the Grapefruit cookies X studly ?


That a be the one same momma in the RR....that’s my 7 pack grip up bro....pop a pack immeGiately


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2020)

You sure it's not Moby Grape that is the Grape fruit cookie cross ? I will ask Growmer later whats what when i know i let you all know unless someone beats me to it that is he's asleep right now i would guess .


----------



## goMM (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> You sure it's not Moby Grape that is the Grape fruit cookie cross ? I will ask Growmer later whats what when i know i let you all know unless someone beats me to it that is he's asleep right now i would guess .


Moby grape is the MMS collab


----------



## 357Slug (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> You sure it's not Moby Grape that is the Grape fruit cookie cross ? I will ask Growmer later whats what when i know i let you all know unless someone beats me to it that is he's asleep right now i would guess .


Asked him a bit ago what the word is on Moby grape n honey bells his answer was Grapefruit x stinky Putang x junior. Not interested myself.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh i realize believe me all i'm saying is that's not a Rare drop or older pack he's been hanging onto for himself realized he would never get to it and decided to auction it off for someone who really wants it .
> 
> Now i'm under the understanding that that $$ is going directly to Growmer to help with bills but if you all think for one second that is the only pack that he has squirreled away to auction your sadly mistaken that Tool has been doing it for years .
> 
> ...


With all due respect, being in a business one presumes 100% markup, if you’re forced to sell at a discount you have to ask yourself why because those are market pressures from there on. He told me with his mouth that those are restocks, if your calling him a liar that’s between y’all. Making them an auction item is just a business decision, agree or not. As far as that last statement about paying that much, agreed x 10!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 7, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Asked him a bit ago what the word is on Moby grape n honey bells his answer was *Grapefruit x stinky* Putang x junior. Not interested myself.


isnt Ruby Red Grapefruit x Stinky?

personally I'd like to see him hit the PuTang and Grapefruit Cookies cuts with some Lurch pollen


----------



## 357Slug (Apr 7, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> isnt Ruby Red Grapefruit x Stinky?
> 
> personally I'd like to see him hit the PuTang and Grapefruit Cookies cuts with some Lurch pollen


Yes to the ruby red but I believe the crosses are grapefruit x Stinky PuTang and junior x Stinky PuTang


----------



## goMM (Apr 7, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Yes to the ruby red but I believe the crosses are grapefruit x Stinky PuTang and junior x Stinky PuTang


Stinky putang is MMS collab with putang x mr. stinky and ruby red is grapefruit cookies x mr stinky
Putang x junior is moby grape


----------



## 357Slug (Apr 7, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stinky putang is MMS collab with putang x mr. stinky and ruby red is grapefruit cookies x mr stinky
> Putang x junior is moby grape


Yes I'm aware of the mms collab and ofc what ruby red is but ok if PuTang x junior is Moby grape what is honey bells? His answer was literally grapefruit x Stinky Putang x junior when I asked what the parents were of moby grape/honey bell. I didn't pry for more info as I'm not interested in those but that's what I was told.


----------



## goMM (Apr 7, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Yes I'm aware of the mms collab and ofc what ruby red is but ok if PuTang x junior is Moby grape what is honey bells? His answer was literally grapefruit x Stinky Putang x junior when I asked what the parents were of moby grape/honey bell. I didn't pry for more info as I'm not interested in those but that's what I was told.


All good bro


----------



## 357Slug (Apr 7, 2020)

goMM said:


> All good bro


So what is honey bells?


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2020)

357Slug said:


> So what is honey bells?


Grapefruit X Mr. Stinky


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 8, 2020)

357Slug said:


> So what is honey bells?


maybe its Grapefruit Cookies x Junior


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Grapefruit X Mr. Stinky


so its just Grapefruit,not Grapefruit Cookies?


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> so its just Grapefruit,not Grapefruit Cookies?


No it's MTF breeder cut of Grapefruit cookies X Mr. Stinky


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No it's MTF breeder cut of Grapefruit cookies X Mr. Stinky


how is that possible?

if Ruby Red is Grapefruit Cookies x Mr Stinky then how does Honey Bells have the same parents?


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2020)

oh then maybe it's junior


Zipz55 said:


> how is that possible?
> 
> if Ruby Red is Grapefruit Cookies x Mr Stinky then how does Honey Bells have the same parents?


----------



## FrostyBison (Apr 8, 2020)

So from what I've gathered from Gromers instagram and IG comments 
Ruby Red is Grapefruit Cookies x Mr. Stinky (Cherry Valley) 
Honey Bells is Grapefruit Cookies x Junior (Pugsbreath F2/MendoBreath F4) 
Moby Grape is Putang x Junior 
Stinky PuTang is PuTang x Mr. Stinky 
Meaty One is Meatloaf x (The One x (The One x Blue Moon Rocks)) Which I believe is called "The Other One" 
I've been wrong before tho..


----------



## goMM (Apr 8, 2020)

FrostyBison said:


> So from what I've gathered from Gromers instagram and IG comments
> Ruby Red is Grapefruit Cookies x Mr. Stinky (Cherry Valley)
> Honey Bells is Grapefruit Cookies x Junior (Pugsbreath F2/MendoBreath F4)
> Moby Grape is Putang x Junior
> ...


U got it bro


----------



## loop718 (Apr 10, 2020)

@Dividedsky yo bro how long do you run your puta and sherb?


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 11, 2020)

Slowly building the Pug collection


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 12, 2020)

loop718 said:


> @Dividedsky yo bro how long do you run your puta and sherb?


8 weeks for puta 9 for sherb.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 12, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Slowly building the Pug collection
> View attachment 4531066


I had so many fucked up mutant seedling plants with the thugs breath, ordered from oregon elite.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I had so many fucked up mutant seedling plants with the thugs breath, ordered from oregon elite.


Damn thats the only down side of pugs gear usually just dodging males but thug packs have those damn mendo phenos. I pop alot of thug pug seeds when im hunting from now on and chuck those mutants right out unless they can keep up.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Damn thats the only down side of pugs gear usually just dodging males but thug packs have those damn mendo phenos. I pop alot of thug pug seeds when im hunting from now on and chuck those mutants right out unless they can keep up.


Might be part of the reason he keeps his price point where it is at $70 to $80 you can pop at least 2 packs and still feel like you were not bent over the bed bunk


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone see the Monster bean's from Kosher Kush fem crosses Growmer just made if i had lips they would most assuredly be moist right now !


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 Update We be Scroggin !


----------



## goMM (Apr 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone see the Monster bean's from Kosher Kush fem crosses Growmer just made if i had lips they would most assuredly be moist right now !


Yeah bro


----------



## goMM (Apr 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Pure Michigan 2.0 Update We be Scroggin ! View attachment 4532122View attachment 4532123


Magnifico


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I had so many fucked up mutant seedling plants with the thugs breath, ordered from oregon elite.


It only takes 1 winner pheno!


----------



## loop718 (Apr 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Pure Michigan 2.0 Update We be Scroggin ! View attachment 4532122View attachment 4532123


Hope you find fuego brotha!


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 13, 2020)

Missed out on the auction triple pack on OES, but Willy gave me a call and said they got more in the vault, so i got ROTTEN BANANAS, RUBY RED, AND SOPHIES BREATH on the way! Pumped!!!


----------



## goMM (Apr 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Missed out on the auction triple pack on OES, but Willy gave me a call and said they got more in the vault, so i got ROTTEN BANANAS, RUBY RED, AND SOPHIES BREATH on the way! Pumped!!!


There u go bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Might be part of the reason he keeps his price point where it is at $70 to $80 you can pop at least 2 packs and still feel like you were not bent over the bed bunk


That's why I'm happy I have a proven cut of meatbreath. My boy has been running this meatbreath for years, its absolute fire and he has pulled 8 oz plant in 5 gal pots on the reg.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Missed out on the auction triple pack on OES, but Willy gave me a call and said they got more in the vault, so i got ROTTEN BANANAS, RUBY RED, AND SOPHIES BREATH on the way! Pumped!!!


How much he charge you up that Sophies Breath is at least $500 i think he was the only one to have that Rotten Bananas cross as well .


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How much he charge you up that Sophies Breath is at least $500 i think he was the only one to have that Rotten Bananas cross as well .


I paid 750 for all three. One of my boys has been splitting seed costs with me so that makes everything easier lol. I really wish i could be helping growmer out directly, but he seems to be kinda snippy at most people so I don't even want to try bothering him. I wish I could have his seed stash that he posted on IG today though haha


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I paid 750 for all three. One of my boys has been splitting seed costs with me so that makes everything easier lol. I really wish i could be helping growmer out directly, but he seems to be kinda snippy at most people so I don't even want to try bothering him. I wish I could have his seed stash that he posted on IG today though haha


Yeah never Offer him $ on IG it will not end well for you and yep you , me and the rest of the world !


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 13, 2020)

Gromer kind of a prick to be honest lol. Always super opinionated and mostly negative from what I've gathered. But he makes good beans. 

He called me dumb for saying ogkb plants grow slower and more mutated than non ogkb crosses. 

I have an unopened pack of meatbreath if anyone is interested. Currently still trying to make room for the 8 MB from the first pack I have.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone run or have thoughts on the pbj


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 13, 2020)

Terpy seeds just dropped restock. Has anyone ever used them before?


----------



## goMM (Apr 13, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Terpy seeds just dropped restock. Has anyone ever used them before?


They straight


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> They straight


They take cc?


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> They take cc?


Cashapp. I have pbb from glo. Pure Michigan 2.0 from phenohut. Just ordered Muel Fuel for the Puta 2.0 freebies from terpy. I really wanted to get some meat madness but I've spent 400 this month on beans. Still have Triangle x T1000 from csi and pbb in veg before I can even pop more. 5 plant limit  Phenohut threw in some nice freebies.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> They take cc?


Nah gotta send cash or money order


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Nah gotta send cash or money order


Word ya i noticed a lot of sites are doing cash orders now. Ive used cash orders with success in the past.


RancidDude said:


> Cashapp. I have pbb from glo. Pure Michigan 2.0 from phenohut. Just ordered Muel Fuel for the Puta 2.0 freebies from terpy. I really wanted to get some meat madness but I've spent 400 this month on beans. Still have Triangle x T1000 from csi and pbb in veg before I can even pop more. 5 plant limit  Phenohut threw in some nice freebies.


Pure michigan looks dope. I've really like the pics ive seen from her.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 13, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Cashapp. I have pbb from glo. Pure Michigan 2.0 from phenohut. Just ordered Muel Fuel for the Puta 2.0 freebies from terpy. I really wanted to get some meat madness but I've spent 400 this month on beans. Still have Triangle x T1000 from csi and pbb in veg before I can even pop more. 5 plant limit  Phenohut threw in some nice freebies.


You will really enjoy the TK x t1000


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 13, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Gromer kind of a prick to be honest lol. Always super opinionated and mostly negative from what I've gathered. But he makes good beans.
> 
> He called me dumb for saying ogkb plants grow slower and more mutated than non ogkb crosses.
> 
> I have an unopened pack of meatbreath if anyone is interested. Currently still trying to make room for the 8 MB from the first pack I have.


Im interested.....message me


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 14, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Terpy seeds just dropped restock. Has anyone ever used them before?


Hit him bother you are not going to get a better deal on Growmers gear from anyone else only thing is he's small time so Freebies your not getting but he told me soon he should be getting some working things out with the breeders but price point wise you can't beat him tell him i sent you


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Don’t fall for the banana in the tail pipe bro


Those packs are all unsealed at least the legit ones i have seen anyways and fro the price they would want i would need to know since i was like 6 and even then idk thats the thing about old packs man they all came unsealed or not vacuum sealed anyways not that it would be all that hard to Forge his packs it's not like they have Cannverify stickers on them or anything. It just sucks because i have passed on a lot of great genetics just because of this reason . It's just far to easy for someone to put what ever seeds in said pack and their are far to many shit bags out their !


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Those packs are all unsealed at least the legit ones i have seen anyways and fro the price they would want i would need to know since i was like 6 and even then idk thats the thing about old packs man they all came unsealed or not vacuum sealed anyways not that it would be all that hard to Forge his packs it's not like they have Cannverify stickers on them or anything. It just sucks because i have passed on a lot of great genetics just because of this reason . It's just far to easy for someone to put what ever seeds in said pack and their are far to many shit bags out their !


The 2 old school thug pug packs i have are heat sealed across the top of the zipper. Not saying it couldnt easily be faked, but i wouldn't for out good money for aftermarket packs. Thats why i have no issue spending more with "more reputable" places. Not gonna turn down a chance for sone meatbreath from an okder member that acutally posts decently ofteb


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 14, 2020)

Well you could always find someone with a BSF membership they have a Nice cut of MB itt's not the MomaJ cut or the Carne Asada pheno cut but good luck trying to secure those i been trying for 3 yrs


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Well you could always find someone with a BSF membership they have a Nice cut of MB itt's not the MomaJ cut or the Carne Asada pheno cut but good luck trying to secure those i been trying for 3 yrs


What's a BSG membership? A clone club of sorts?



Vato_504 said:


> Nah they are sealed across the top, but since gromer announced his retirement they’ll have scammers coming outta the woodworks selling fake seeds. So if it’s not someone you KNOW was around then and can prove they legit I wouldn’t touch it with a 10ft pole.


Ready flipped them for 800. They down and out. I've given plenty packs away for free. The recent one was Blue Tara by bodhi to be open pollinated by the community to pass out for free. @Nu-Be received them. I'm also a tester for strayfox, and many prominent members on IG would vouch for me. I've done plenty of trades and have spent and easy 15k on seeds in the last two years. I have no reason to undermine someone or try to rip someone off during these times. Just thought I'd mention that cause idk if you're trying to say I'm shady....


In either case gonna be topping the meatbreath this weekend. Then transferring from solos to 1 gals. Vegging for a 2weeks then flipping. Hoping the tops root out to make life easier. Clones will be available if I find something....


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I don’t know you to call you shady. But do me a favor and go read your message like it’s not your message and ask yourself would you buy from that person. At this day and age I rarely trust buying from most banks let alone a random person. But if you know you’re legit nothing else should matter.


Wait dude sold a pack of meat breath for $800! Holy fuck! I have a legit cut of meatbreath as you guys know, $1000 a cut! Hahaha jk. I ain't like that. I honestly would be open for a trade once you guys finds some nice phenos of the thug packs you have popped. So get on the phenohunt.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro you need to find you a nice MB male to hit that cut you have since gromer is retiring. You have Blacksheep cut or another cut?


Im not sure the dude I got it from a dude that had it for like 3 years. Fan leaves get dark purp almost black like the puta breath I have. Yeild is above average.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro you need to find you a nice MB male to hit that cut you have since gromer is retiring. You have Blacksheep cut or another cut?


Pop yours and keep a male and we'll do it up.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I don’t know you to call you shady. But do me a favor and go read your message like it’s not your message and ask yourself would you buy from that person. At this day and age I rarely trust buying from most banks let alone a random person. But if you know you’re legit nothing else should matter.



I mean I don't think I said anything that is out of bounds or a red flag but I guess everyone is different. Remember when I was gonna grab packs from you and I said I had no idea who you were so I wouldn't take that risk unless you have someone who would vouch for you? Had MaxYields, Strayfox, Nu-be, FiyaFarmer, or people like that, vouched for you, I would have no problem sending money. But anyway that pack is gone now.


Dividedsky said:


> Wait dude sold a pack of meat breath for $800! Holy fuck! I have a legit cut of meatbreath as you guys know, $1000 a cut! Hahaha jk. I ain't like that. I honestly would be open for a trade once you guys finds some nice phenos of the thug packs you have popped. So get on the phenohunt.


The funny thing is you could get 500$ a cut. Maybe 1k if it was good enough. Got the jungleboys ICC cut for 1k. I don't think meatbreath would command that type of money since a lot of packs were made. In either case I'm gonna f2 meatbreath and cross them secretchief by bodhi. Not sure if I'll do SCxMB or MBxSC. The cross is gonna be named secret meeting and will be passed out for free. Same with the f2s.


I'm excited for MaxYields cut of black ice I'm gonna get. Max1xOreoz.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro having people vouch for you doesn’t mean shit these days. You know how many people loss respect for vouching for someone that pulled off foul shit? I don’t need nobody vouching for me I have all my receipts. I know I’m a straight shooter and I’m a hustler not a scammer. And you paid 1k for ICC and that shit is around for $300. Please tell me you didn’t pay 1k to fiya to get his vouching!!! You did better buying fritter for the rack or his other cuts because everyone have ICC and yes it’s the same cut as the jungle boys.


I disagree bro , you can say anything you want but I'd rather people say "yeah I've done business with him before, or yeah we've traded beans before, always comes correct etc" like I said you can say whatever you want but that doesn't add validity to your name or reputation. Business isn't made up by saying things, it's by doing it. Money talks and bullshit walks. Nobody is going to pay you because you say so, that's just a fallacy you're perpetuating. 

And no sorry I got ICC from my cousin in LA who got it from JB. The ICC cake you're referring to from FF is the Phinest Cut, which can be found circulating around by many clone vendors, FCG and C2C come to mind as well. The Phinest Cut is more gassy while the JB cut is more vanilla and cake terps and frequently goes over 30 percent. Nobody giving up the JB cut for 300, sorry man. I wouldn't ever buy a cut for a vouch, that doesn't even make sense lol.

And I already got the fritter through a friend who splits cuts with Pheno Addicts . Haven't ran it.

May grab the runtz but I have a Sherbinskis secret gelato from like 10 years back which blows out the other cuts and yields really well. 
 out


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro jungle boys don’t even grow ICC you wanna try again. Those seeds had to many problems with hermies. Send me a post from that last 2-3 years where JB have a ICC pheno. You’ve been cutfished my man. I don’t care how many people you name drop you’ve been hoodwinked..


 you big mad because you're wrong huh buddy? If you recall JBs used to pop mad seeds for everybody and anybody. JBeezy used to give them bulk seeds before he was under the cookie umbrella. Of course maybe I photoshopped this? But I'm done here.... 

Next post I'll make on here will be with meatbreath flowering.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> you big mad because you're wrong huh buddy? If you recall JBs used to pop mad seeds for everybody and anybody. JBeezy used to give them bulk seeds before he was under the cookie umbrella. Of course maybe I photoshopped this? But I'm done here....
> 
> Next post I'll make on here will be with meatbreath flowering.


Bro go look at their IG page. They don’t have any recent pics of ICC on their page. I think they stopped growing it when it was herming hard when they ran those seed a while back

Never mind I see they still run it. If you got that from them you are lucky. I heard they stopped passing cuts with the Sundae Driver being let out


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 14, 2020)

therealdutchman420 said:


> i just grew some glukie breath and am about to chop my electric snowman...fem seeds from thugpug....the glukie breath is amazing and it is not even cured yet but i smoked a bit thats drying...i put a whole video series online on youtube...excellent starins...the sugar leaves turn purple/black at end of grow (proper flushing ripening flush ) you wont be disappointed with any strain from thugpug buddy..glukie breath pictured...in week 7 she went to week 10...sweet hash flavor with great high too..
> View attachment 4525493


It's because of you Dutchman. Your youtube videos convinced me that ThugPug had some serious gear. Made me seek some out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> It's because of you Dutchman. Your youtube videos convinced me that ThugPug had some serious gear. Made me seek some out.


Thug pug has the heat. Puta breath I ran is still one of the best strains I've even grown, think this meat breath cut I have going is going to give it a run for its money though.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 14, 2020)

Soooo Willy and Johnny gave me a call from Oregon again today. I guess they miscounted on the amount of runy red that they had in the vault. Said he didnt have enough to fulfill my order, so he gave me a choice. I could pic a replacement of Sherb Breath or Salami Leg. I already have a pack of the sherb breath so i had him give me the Salami leg! Honestly pumped about the mixup because ruby was the one i was least wanting. On top of that, for the mixup, he decided to throw me a whole pack of Jaws Alien Headband Cookies!!!!! Im beyond pumped now!


----------



## loop718 (Apr 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Soooo Willy and Johnny gave me a call from Oregon again today. I guess they miscounted on the amount of runy red that they had in the vault. Said he didnt have enough to fulfill my order, so he gave me a choice. I could pic a replacement of Sherb Breath or Salami Leg. I already have a pack of the sherb breath so i had him give me the Salami leg! Honestly pumped about the mixup because ruby was the one i was least wanting. On top of that, for the mixup, he decided to throw me a whole pack of Jaws Alien Headband Cookies!!!!! Im beyond pumped now!


Jeeeeeesus christ!!! Win fucking win! Ruby red is being over hyped nobody has even really ran it yet. That jaws headband cookies prolly crazy fire


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 14, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Jeeeeeesus christ!!! Win fucking win! Ruby red is being over hyped nobody has even really ran it yet. That jaws headband cookies prolly crazy fire


Yea growmer made the comment about the ruby being his sleeper fav from the drop definately blew the hype up. Ive only seen the salami leg a few times and it seems to be a decent yeilder. Idk if he could see my history, but i missed those headbamd cookies on auction cause i was too focused on the thug pug auction at the time. I was super pumped when he rummaged through the vault and said he was throwing that pack in!!!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Why would I be mad because you got cutfished? You should be mad at whoever slammed you for a rack on a wack cut that’s not what it’s labeled as. You sent me a post with Gelato 2.0 and ICC but which is it? LMAOOOOOOOOO


I'm more sad you think a rack is something to be mad over . Really shows you have no idea you're talking about. First harvest and that comes back 5fold.I feel bad for someone with a mindset like yours. You're the definition of a hater man. Doubt your "word" means shit... especially with how you conduct yourself. 




akhiymjames said:


> Bro go look at their IG page. They don’t have any recent pics of ICC on their page. I think they stopped growing it when it was herming hard when they ran those seed a while back
> 
> Never mind I see they still run it. If you got that from them you are lucky. I heard they stopped passing cuts with the Sundae Driver being let out


Didn't they give out the sundae driver themselves though? Wish I had kept my s1 from cannarado. Shit was fire as hell bro. But I got 2 packs of the Sundae Driver backcross to Grape Pie. I think they're called grape sundae

And my cousin has had this cut for about 3 years. He got it directly from a former worker so I couldn't really say whether or not JBs keep it in their menu as I don't live in LA. 



Stay tuned with meatbreath pics in about 4 weeks. They'll be barely flowering but I'll update soon.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro you come up in here dick riding ig dudes like that suppose to impress people. First you got ICC from Fiya them it was your cousin. So you want people to believe a cut that nobody else have Fiya, first class, milky, dookie etc but your cousin have ICC from jungle boys yea right. Man go tell that shit to somebody who don’t know shit. There’s only like 3-4 jungle boys cuts out there and after the last one got leaked they patched that shit. So yea who the fuck gonna trust your dick riding ass. So go get your change back because most likely you have phinest cut.


I neverdick rode anyone. If anything you are dick riding gromer.

I don't believe I ever stated that I got it from Fiya?

I initially talked to you on the subject of saying I was shady.

Not trying to sell you anything to begin with. 

There's way more cuts than 3-4 circulating in LA alone. Cuts get out by workers.

Now you're being a hypocrite saying if an ig vendor doesn't have it, it must not exist. 

Have a good day man. You really got me good.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 14, 2020)

I like pussy myself but hey to each his own


----------



## Houstini (Apr 14, 2020)

Oregon elite seeds has a bunch of peanut butter breath in stock right now. FYI


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Oregon elite seeds has a bunch of peanut butter breath in stock right now. FYI


Ya they've been loaded up on pbb for a while now. I'm sure they'll be out of it in a month or 2. Then it's gone. I got a pack. Sure if you look around and have access you can score cuts of pbb. Seems to be a decent amount floating around.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya they've been loaded up on pbb for a while now. I'm sure they'll be out of it in a month or 2. Then it's gone. I got a pack. Sure if you look around and have access you can score cuts of pbb. Seems to be a decent amount floating around.


Been saying it’s gonna be gone for awhile now. Either way I didn’t have them and now I will.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Apr 15, 2020)

Just popped a pack of Sherb breath! Most seeds were cracked open within 24hours of soaking. Got them in paper towels right now.

The twin seed has cracked on one side, how do these usually do?


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 15, 2020)

Anybody running stankasaurus yet? Pretty interested in that, dino meat #8, best I saw was it was a pheno of meat breath? Any input?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> Anybody running stankasaurus yet? Pretty interested in that, dino meat #8, best I saw was it was a pheno of meat breath? Any input?


Dinosaur Meat = Meat Breath x Mendo Montage

Meat breath = Meatloaf x Mendo Breath


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 15, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I'm looking at those too. I'm looking for gas/meat terps, Stankasaurus should have them right? I'm about to pull the trigger on them, it'll be my first time trying gromers gear


You won't be disappointed, I've ran 7 packs and always find somthing worth it. I am currently running meatbreath and have been cycling her for a few yrs now, threw out the other keepers cause next to meatbreath they were inferior, got a stack of thug packs now and been popping them lately, looking for another keeper.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Dinosaur Meat = Meat Breath x Mendo Montage
> 
> Meat breath = Meatloaf x Mendo Breath


Interesting, I'm running a few seeds through from my meatbreath, it's exciting stuff, can't remember the male, I'd have to look it up as my friend sent me this pollen a few yrs back just after I found my meatbreath. Ive thrown everything I can at mine and have a shit ton of seeds from her so far. Gonna get some stankasaurus as I love the meatbreath, interested to see the spin on it. Hope to find a male to hit my meatbreath with, thanks for the info.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 15, 2020)

Puta, sherb and poop 1 week down the hatch.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Puta, sherb and poop 1 week down the hatch. View attachment 4535197View attachment 4535198


Looks good those are going to get huge!


----------



## Ghettogandi (Apr 16, 2020)

I heard a rumour that thug pug won't be breeding anymore is this true?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Apr 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Puta, sherb and poop 1 week down the hatch. View attachment 4535197View attachment 4535198


Fuck yeah man, looking great! Keep us updated on this, just popped a pack of one of these strains


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ghettogandi said:


> I heard a rumour that thug pug won't be breeding anymore is this true?


Yes


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone done brunch breath? Have a couple going, looks like at least one female, no funky Ogbk plants which is good.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 16, 2020)

Out of cactus breath, pbb, glookie breath, natural gas, what would you guys go with? I was thinking for my first and probably only thug since he is going into retirement just getting the pbb seems you can’t go wrong with that.


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 16, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone done brunch breath? Have a couple going, looks like at least one female, no funky Ogbk plants which is good.


Brunch breath is straight fire


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Apr 17, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone done brunch breath? Have a couple going, looks like at least one female, no funky Ogbk plants which is good.


Hahah im hoping to get some good OGKB phenos my self xD


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 17, 2020)

If your only growing Growmers gear 1 time which in itself is mind boggling to me why that would be the case but hey it's time and space so you do you i would go with Cactus breath myself or Glookie breath if those are the only packs you have access to anything hit with Studly is a proven winner .


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> If your only growing Growmers gear 1 time which in itself is mind boggling to me why that would be the case but hey it's time and space so you do you i would go with Cactus breath myself or Glookie breath if those are the only packs you have access to anything hit with Studly is a proven winner .


Yea I worded that wrong my thought was if I’m only buying a pack or 2 and he sells out and not making anymore beans, that’s the only reason I said that. Thanks for the help BigSco


----------



## loop718 (Apr 17, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Hahah im hoping to get some good OGKB phenos my self xD


I have 1 strong ogkb from unicorn poop and its one of my fastest and tallest. Very interested how it will turn out.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 17, 2020)

And for my next trick?


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 17, 2020)

loop718 said:


> And for my next trick?View attachment 4537010


Run the one in the orange Packaging.


----------



## FrostyBison (Apr 17, 2020)

loop718 said:


> And for my next trick?View attachment 4537010


I'm flipping 4 Putrid Michigan plants on Sunday that have been stinking up my veg tent for the past couple weeks. 3/4 had grown pretty aggressively through veg with the runt not far behind so I'm really excited to see how they finish. I have half a dozen Garlic Butter Seedlings in solo cups as well. Out of 10 beans dropped 3 never cracked and one aborted not long after breaking soil. Had similar issues with PB Studly and Michigan Mouth too but I've never gotten a pack from Gromer with less than 12 beans so I'm not complaining.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 18, 2020)

FrostyBison said:


> I'm flipping 4 Putrid Michigan plants on Sunday that have been stinking up my veg tent for the past couple weeks. 3/4 had grown pretty aggressively through veg with the runt not far behind so I'm really excited to see how they finish. I have half a dozen Garlic Butter Seedlings in solo cups as well. Out of 10 beans dropped 3 never cracked and one aborted not long after breaking soil. Had similar issues with PB Studly and Michigan Mouth too but I've never gotten a pack from Gromer with less than 12 beans so I'm not complaining.


Nice keep us posted! How was the michigan mouth?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Apr 18, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I have 1 strong ogkb from unicorn poop and its one of my fastest and tallest. Very interested how it will turn out.


Nice bro! Share some pics? My buddy is growing out some Mule Fuel, he has an OGKB dominant pheno that is huge, hahah!


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Apr 18, 2020)

Has anyone found any good berry leaning phenos of Carls shoes?


----------



## FrostyBison (Apr 18, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Nice keep us posted! How was the michigan mouth?


The Michigan Mouth plants are in solo cups right now itching for an up-potting. I sent out leaf samples a few days ago for sex testing so once I cull the males I'll have the ladies on the fast track into the bloom tent. I'll try my best with posting results as I'm not the most computer savvy especially with navigating forums.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 18, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Nice bro! Share some pics? My buddy is growing out some Mule Fuel, he has an OGKB dominant pheno that is huge, hahah!


This row in order is sherb 11, sherb 7, unicorn 1 and 2. Unicorn 1 is the ogkb and is just as vigorous as the normals. First time ive ever seen ogkb keep up! Interesting to see the yield compared to the rest. My pbb ogkb yielded barely 2 zips and didnt grow taller then 15” this one is barley a week into bloom and is 40” tall. Through the roof for this run cant wait. I have 4 poop, 4 puta, 5 sherb. All but 2 im extremely happy with. The other 2 are just slow slow slow.... also i have topped and bent the shit out of the ogkb pheno didnt slow it a drop.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sherb breath phenos. So different


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 Flip Day !


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2020)

loop718 said:


> This row in order is sherb 11, sherb 7, unicorn 1 and 2. Unicorn 1 is the ogkb and is just as vigorous as the normals. First time ive ever seen ogkb keep up! Interesting to see the yield compared to the rest. My pbb ogkb yielded barely 2 zips and didnt grow taller then 15” this one is barley a week into bloom and is 40” tall. Through the roof for this run cant wait. I have 4 poop, 4 puta, 5 sherb. All but 2 im extremely happy with. The other 2 are just slow slow slow.... also i have topped and bent the shit out of the ogkb pheno didnt slow it a drop. View attachment 4537907View attachment 4537908


Do you have you're system on a drip irrigation or use a watering wand with sub pump? I found my flower room is a bit to big to run a full scrog unless I was running a drip irragation. Looks great!


----------



## loop718 (Apr 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Do you have you're system on a drip irrigation or use a watering wand with sub pump? I found my flower room is a bit to big to run a full scrog unless I was running a drip irragation. Looks great!


Hand fed brotha. Gets a lil tight but i got her down.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Hand fed brotha. Gets a lil tight but i got her down.


Ya when I scrogged used a 30 gal rez with sub pump and extension water wand. Sometimes was a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya when I scrogged used a 30 gal rez with sub pump and extension water wand. Sometimes was a huge pain in the ass.


I dont even have a wand my nutes are too thick for it. I crawl my ass down there lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I dont even have a wand my nutes are too thick for it. I crawl my ass down there lol.


Ya I was running canna bio line. That didnt last long. Thick as fuck and made in absolute mess.


----------



## Railage (Apr 20, 2020)

Terp_Fi3nd is doing a Unicorn Poop auction today (also come with Mule Fuel and Velveeta Breath) starting at $500

I ain’t trying to go crazy for a pack of unicorn poop, I am going try and get some Kosher Kush breath and Moby Grape though


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 20, 2020)

Terpyseeds i think is dropping a pack or 2 of the MeatyOne tonight keep your eyes peeled on his IG


----------



## goMM (Apr 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Terpyseeds i think is dropping a pack or 2 of the MeatyOne tonight keep your eyes peeled on his IG


Yeah bro


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 20, 2020)

goMM said:


> Yeah bro





BigSco508 said:


> Terpyseeds i think is dropping a pack or 2 of the MeatyOne tonight keep your eyes peeled on his IG


Constantly hitting F5 lol


----------



## Railage (Apr 21, 2020)

Day 49 Peanut Butter Breath.

Starting to show some purple on the nugs, I’ll have to get some shots of it without the blurples.

Tooks some tester shoots to try out, these smell like straight meat, I sucked on some nugs and they tasted like meat. Gromer has the meat terp locked down


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 49 Peanut Butter Breath.
> 
> Starting to show some purple on the nugs, I’ll have to get some shots of it without the blurples.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice pheno dude. That's the quintessential pbb with the dosido pointy colas! Also can't wait to run my meat breath cuts. I just transplanted mom meatbreath clone in 5 gal fabric pot so she puts on size. Will take about 25 cuts from her in the next 2 weeks. Then ina bit going to have bloom room full of meat yall.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2020)

Loop did you upgrade your flower room, looks bigger...?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Apr 22, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Sherb breath phenos. So differentView attachment 4538242


Interesting! Only 8 of my beans sprouted , how was your F/M ratios? 


@Dividedsky


----------



## loop718 (Apr 22, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Interesting! Only 8 of my beans sprouted , how was your F/M ratios?
> 
> 
> @Dividedsky


34 beans 34 popped. I ended with 14 females. I through 4 ogkb phenos away and rest were males.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2020)

loop718 said:


> 34 beans 34 popped. I ended with 14 females. I through 4 ogkb phenos away and rest were males.


Damn thats not bad.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Nah not at all they all look beast too think this will be my best hunt. Last hunt was cannarado and riot seeds. Riot was barley mids and cannarado was crazy bag appeal but missing that funk. So far pbb, chem d x 91 chem, and strawberry n cream are my absolute best hunts. I have 3 meatbreath clones from justin crawn chilling in cloner right now hope they make it. He has the best flowers on ig in my opinion. Hope these root they look very healthy no reason they shouldn't.


Loop you gotta run some dungeon vault genetics, you'll love his stuff if you like tpug. Their stuff and gromers are definitely best around at the moment. DVG is the only other breeders gear I'm growing. They are all top notch genetics. Pheno hunting his purple jellato and grand slam along with a few thug pugs strains. I'm really excited for the black cherry pie breath from tpug, I have a good feeling about them. Thugs breath germ rates weren't that great and have some mutant growth. That's the only pack I've been sorta meh about, so that ain't bad.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yup dvg is stupid fire. I was shopping around. I really wana get some lucky dog seeds. Hes the only reason 91 chem is alive right now. His dogpatch is supposed to be dumb gas. Im prolly gna sit on a few of these un open thug pug packs incase they start going through the roof like meat. Crawn just auctioned off a pack of meat, unicorn and pbj i think. They went for like 2700. Gromer gave em a double pack of meatbreath to auction there over 2g still going on. Pretty sure dvg gave gromer some dumb fire to breed i saw early early on in this thread.


Damn so happy i got that cut of Meat! Ya gromers gear is pretty much out everywhere. I've know some smaller obscure banks that still have them somewhat stalked.


----------



## Silencio (Apr 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn so happy i got that cut of Meat! Ya gromers gear is pretty much out everywhere. I've know some smaller obscure banks that still have them somewhat stalked.


Decided I wanted to try some ThugPug and had a tough time getting some gear. I made a list of all sites I could find that sell his beans:









Thug Pug | TerpySeeds







www.terpyseeds.com






Page Not Found










Thug Pug Genetics | Seeds Here Now







www.seedsherenow.com












THUG PUG – Oregon Elite Seeds







oregoneliteseeds.com








__





Thug Pug Genetics – TreeStars Souvenirs







treestarsseedbank.com






StackPath










Thug Pug Genetics - Luscious Genetics


Have you been searching for some new Thug Pug Genetics Gear? Look no further you are in the right place! In stock and ready to ship today!




www.lusciousgenetics.com






https://ecseedbank.com/shop?olsPage=t%2Fthug-pug-genetics







Thug Pug Genetics — PHENO HUT SEED BANK







www.phenohutseedbank.com




(Canada Only) https://www.frostedphenos.com/thugpug-genetics

So far I've been lucky enough to get a back of Billy, Stankasaurus, and PBCrunch but I want more! I know TerpySeeds has some MeatyOne beans they'll be dropping later. Are there any packs I should definitely buy if I get the chance? Want to have some decent selection before he retires.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 22, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Decided I wanted to try some ThugPug and had a tough time getting some gear. I made a list of all sites I could find that sell his beans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of his stuff is selling out because he's going to stop making seeds apparently. From his most popular, I'd say that would be Meatbreath, PBB, Sophies Breath, Unicorn Poop, and Garlic Breath. I really wish I had kept most of thugpug collection instead of auctioning them off, instead I sold them for pennies on the dollar lol. Some obscure ones but ones that are straight heat are Sunny Lady, PurpleDrankBreath, and LarryBirdBreath. Really any of the breaths are amazing or his sophisticated lady crosses. Although I've seen some good work aside from those. 

Most of Gromers work is heavily influenced on Gage Green, and GLG has some packs right now for about 120$, cause otherwise their shit is way too expensive for my taste. I know they have haters out the ass, but those guys make some serious fire and it shows in so many crosses by other breeders. Maybe give them a try if you're in a rush 

I do know that there is going to be one more drop, maybe two, so just stick around and see what you like. I'm definitely going to grab a pack or two to add to the vault. I'm mostly done buying seeds but I cracked for 420, will probably grab 4 packs If I'm being honest. It seems most crosses will get you one keeper in a pack. Have yet to grow it personally. Sophies Breath and . Ghost Breath were all duds and I'm currently working on Meatbreath. Good Luck homie


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Most of his stuff is selling out because he's going to stop making seeds apparently. From his most popular, I'd say that would be Meatbreath, PBB, Sophies Breath, Unicorn Poop, and Garlic Breath. I really wish I had kept most of thugpug collection instead of auctioning them off, instead I sold them for pennies on the dollar lol. Some obscure ones but ones that are straight heat are Sunny Lady, PurpleDrankBreath, and LarryBirdBreath. Really any of the breaths are amazing or his sophisticated lady crosses. Although I've seen some good work aside from those.
> 
> Most of Gromers work is heavily influenced on Gage Green, and GLG has some packs right now for about 120$, cause otherwise their shit is way too expensive for my taste. I know they have haters out the ass, but those guys make some serious fire and it shows in so many crosses by other breeders. Maybe give them a try if you're in a rush
> 
> I do know that there is going to be one more drop, maybe two, so just stick around and see what you like. I'm definitely going to grab a pack or two to add to the vault. I'm mostly done buying seeds but I cracked for 420, will probably grab 4 packs If I'm being honest. It seems most crosses will get you one keeper in a pack. Have yet to grow it personally. Sophies Breath and . Ghost Breath were all duds and I'm currently working on Meatbreath. Good Luck homie


Ya I have a dope cut of meat breath. I wish I had that larry bird breath though l, that stuff looked fire. Also have a pack of pbb and peanut butter lady. Pbb lady is crossed with sophisticated lady. Going to sit on those packs for a while. 
I done popping beans myself, I popped black cherry pie breath, thug breath, and a few dvg strains. Popping seeds and pheno hunting although fun slows up my production, also had some duds in the thugs breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2020)

Has anyone grew out Putrid Michigan?


----------



## FrostyBison (Apr 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone grew out Putrid Michigan?


I have 4 in their first week of flower right now, still waiting for them to show sex. So far they've been a breeze to care for and it's kind of nice to not have to weed out any sluggish OGKB phenos. I'm excited to see how Gromer's other Mr. Stinky crosses will turn out as I have some Stankasaurus and Ruby Red packs as well.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 23, 2020)

Anyone else get meaty one!?!?!


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 23, 2020)

PBB 
My 2 YEARS CUT,
hot stew Meat pheno....


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 24, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Anyone else get meaty one!?!?!
> View attachment 4543106


Yup


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Yup


----------



## Silencio (Apr 24, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Anyone else get meaty one!?!?!


Thanks for the tip. They were sold out last night but when I checked just now they had some. Are these G and L guys legit? I submitted an order but never got prompted for payment.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 24, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Thanks for the tip. They were sold out last night but when I checked just now they had some. Are these G and L guys legit? I submitted an order but never got prompted for payment.


They are prob sold out of them then. If you dont get an invoice, i thibk they couldnt fufill something in your order. My invoice came almost immediately. Check your spam folder though!


----------



## Railage (Apr 24, 2020)

Y’all get ready


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 24, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Thanks for the tip. They were sold out last night but when I checked just now they had some. Are these G and L guys legit? I submitted an order but never got prompted for payment.


They are not on Gromers list of verified vendors. They could be legit, but it seems fishy that they have the drop so early.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 24, 2020)

They were working with Peanut Butter Breath on the new netflix weed cooking show. They also mentioned wedding cake and mimosa, amongst others


----------



## nc208 (Apr 24, 2020)

Railage said:


> Y’all get ready
> 
> View attachment 4544161


You know which day?


----------



## Railage (Apr 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You know which day?


No I’m afraid to ask him multiple questions.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 24, 2020)

Railage said:


> No I’m afraid to ask him multiple questions.


Haha I know what you mean. Its like ordering from the soup nazi


----------



## Railage (Apr 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Haha I know what you mean. Its like ordering from the soup nazi


Accurate description of Gromer


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Haha I know what you mean. Its like ordering from the soup nazi


No Seeds for you !


----------



## Silencio (Apr 24, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No Seeds for you !


No seeds for Chad!


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 24, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> They are not on Gromers list of verified vendors. They could be legit, but it seems fishy that they have the drop so early.


I sent my invoice to growmer and got the thumbs up from him before i sent my payment lol


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 25, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You know which day?


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 25, 2020)

PBB Week 3 Definitely a slow vegger. It's a really easy to grow pheno. She loves to be fed. missed out on meaty one. I'm going to buy one of each pack at least on the new drop. I still have 3 more packs of PBB, 2 Pure Michigan and Muel Fuel, Puta Breathe freebies to pop. Doing a few at a time right now. I will be cloning this one next week then flipping to flower on May 2nd. I'm on a 5 plant limit.


Here is a Triangle Kush x T1000 which popped on the same day. This plant reeks in veg already. She's also really sensitive to my led light. I had to dim it around 35%. You can see the edges burned from the light near the bottom.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 25, 2020)

Just gna say this is the most frost ive ever had at day 15. Pbb was insanely frosty and doesnt have trichs yet. This unicorn poop is covered. I hope this is my winner. Its so vigorous.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> They are not on Gromers list of verified vendors. They could be legit, but it seems fishy that they have the drop so early.


I just got a pack of Putrid Michigan from east coast seed bank. They're legit..got my beans in 2 days after ordering this past week. My buddy has rainy lady cut, pbb studley cuts hes kicking me, I have pbb lady, pbb beans , meat breath cut, puta breath cut, sherb breath cut and putrid michigan, and also aquiring pheno hunted cuts of original garlic breath, and pbb. Needless to say we have an nice arsenal of thugpug gear.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Just gna say this is the most frost ive ever had at day 15. Pbb was insanely frosty and doesnt have trichs yet. This unicorn poop is covered. I hope this is my winner. Its so vigorous. View attachment 4545524View attachment 4545522


Looking good...going to be getting thick as fuck in der-


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Its sucks that gromer is retiring. Though I have to say thanks and tip my hat for him getting top notch genetics out to the masses. He's in my top 3 seed breeders, he's #1 in my book. We will definitely see a good amount of new seed breeders pop up using his genetics making their small fortunes in the years to come- with all the beans and cuts of his genetics around. There's already a decent amount of bean companies using his genetics. Secret seed co and fresh coast seed co to name a few.
His meat breath, pbb and garlic breath are already considered legendary strains and will continue to be a staple in breeding for years to come. They will be in the history books for sure.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Its sucks that gromer is retiring. Though I have to say thanks and tip my hat for him getting top notch genetics out to the masses. He's in my top 3 seed breeders, he's #1 in my book. We will definitely see a good amount of new seed breeders pop up using his genetics making their small fortunes in the years to come- with all the beans and cuts of his genetics around. There's already a decent amount of bean companies using his genetics. Secret seed co and fresh coast seed co to name a few.
> His meat breath, pbb and garlic breath are already considered legendary strains and will be continueto be a staple in breeding for years to come. They will be in the history books for sure.


I just grabbed a few packs of his Garlic Breath pollen that I'm excited to do some chucks with.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I just grabbed a few packs of his Garlic Breath pollen that I'm excited to do some chucks with.


Nice garlic breath is super dank, some phenos looks to throw some serious yeilds. The gmo, garlic terps seem to very popular at the moment.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 26, 2020)

My face when i realized i was working with 5 males out of 6 plants of PM 2.0 fml !


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> My face when i realized i was working with 5 mView attachment 4545971ales out of 6 plants of PM 2.0 fml !


Hopefully she is one special lady


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Fogot about to add thugs breath and black cherry pie breath to my thug pug list^


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 26, 2020)

Happy to have a pack each of Garlic, Meat, Peanut Butter, Puta, Sherb, and Sophie's Breaths. Have had them since 2017, had a feeling that I should hold onto them. I've opened the Garlic, Puta, and Sophie, and have 10, 8, and 4 seeds of each, respectively. The Garlic Breath came with 14 seeds originally.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 26, 2020)

Glo dropped new gear going quick


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Happy to have a pack each of Garlic, Meat, Peanut Butter, Puta, Sherb, and Sophie's Breaths. Have had them since 2017, had a feeling that I should hold onto them. I've opened the Garlic, Puta, and Sophie, and have 10, 8, and 4 seeds of each, respectively. The Garlic Breath came with 14 seeds originally.


Puta and sherb are fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Glo dropped new gear going quick


Is glo legit? Heard theyre a bit iffy sometimes.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Is glo legit? Heard theyre a bit iffy sometimes.


I have also heard of people getting ripped and seen he posted it was old partner that did it but from my experience with him all good gotten many orders using cash or cc


----------



## nc208 (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Glo dropped new gear going quick


Thank you, got Junior Jello, and Moby Grape.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Puta and sherb are fire.


Yup did a Puta Breath last year and it was a good plant. That pheno got budrot a little too easy, but maybe one of her sisters will be more resistant.





Organic outdoor Puta Breath. Just the tip. Taken on October 4th, day of harvest.

Not sure when I'm going to get around to running the Sherb Breath. Going to do a pack of Sunset MAC at the same time to see which is the better Sherb cross.


----------



## goMM (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Is glo legit? Heard theyre a bit iffy sometimes.


Yup use CC


----------



## goMM (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Is glo legit? Heard theyre a bit iffy sometimes.


Gromer co-sign him on IG


----------



## Railage (Apr 26, 2020)

Got a Wedding Poop and Moby Grape from glo ordered

Now I’m gonna try to get KKB and something else cause I have $40 of reward points in seedsherenow and Luscious


----------



## Railage (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Glo dropped new gear going quick



Thank you so much for posting that.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 26, 2020)

I ran to the checkout for kosher kush


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Yup did a Puta Breath last year and it was a good plant. That pheno got budrot a little too easy, but maybe one of her sisters will be more resistant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice this is my keeper of puta-


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I have also heard of people getting ripped and seen he posted it was old partner that did it but from my experience with him all good gotten many orders using cash or cc


Nice dude, thankyou. Never knew or heard of the dingle berries strain...nice


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Your pic look like one of my other puta phenos. I called it the red pheno. It was a very nice plant. It was a few of my friends favorite.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Pic was right before chop^


----------



## Railage (Apr 26, 2020)

Peanut Butter Breath #3 day 51

I’ll try to get some pics of my good OGKB leaner if I remember.


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 26, 2020)

anyone selling cuts?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Glo dropped new gear going quick


Thanks for the heads up! I grabbed a few packs


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 26, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Dividedsky said:


> Its sucks that gromer is retiring. Though I have to say thanks and tip my hat for him getting top notch genetics out to the masses. He's in my top 3 seed breeders, he's #1 in my book. We will definitely see a good amount of new seed breeders pop up using his genetics making their small fortunes in the years to come- with all the beans and cuts of his genetics around. There's already a decent amount of bean companies using his genetics. Secret seed co and fresh coast seed co to name a few.
> His meat breath, pbb and garlic breath are already considered legendary strains and will continue to be a staple in breeding for years to come. They will be in the history books for sure.


I give credit to the true breeder of these legendary lines, which was JojoRizo. He made the Mendobreath, the HSS, the Sophisticated Lady, Grape Stomper, Grape Pupil, MendoMontage, etc. . ThugPug and Gage Green owe Rizo a lot, sad that neither company acknowledges him and his creations. All this fire is due to the males being fire... just gotta add that in because a lot of people don't know were these lines are from. These lines are still Cali based, even though Gromer is from MI.


On the topic of GLO seedbank, I can say that I've ordered from them a couple of times. Both times I sent cash and got my orders in, although I can say the second time took almost two months to arrive. I'd probably just wait for TerpySeeds to do the drop, he usually does packs for 70 where i see GLO had them at 90? Anyone have a list of crosses for the drop? I know for sure I'm gonna get KKB for sure. Maybe a meaty one. What is Moby Grape?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 26, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I give credit to the true breeder of these legendary lines, which was JojoRizo. He made the Mendobreath, the HSS, the Sophisticated Lady, Grape Stomper, Grape Pupil, MendoMontage, etc. . ThugPug and Gage Green owe Rizo a lot, sad that neither company acknowledges him and his creations. All this fire is due to the males being fire... just gotta add that in because a lot of people don't know were these lines are from. These lines are still Cali based, even though Gromer is from MI.
> 
> 
> On the topic of GLO seedbank, I can say that I've ordered from them a couple of times. Both times I sent cash and got my orders in, although I can say the second time took almost two months to arrive. I'd probably just wait for TerpySeeds to do the drop, he usually does packs for 70 where i see GLO had them at 90? Anyone have a list of crosses for the drop? I know for sure I'm gonna get KKB for sure. Maybe a meaty one. What is Moby Grape?


GLO has been same price as terpy every time so far so I wouldn't bet on it being cheaper for sure. GLO had 2 for 115 on thugs previous drop. I just assumed prices went up cuz hes retiring.
Moby Grape is Putang x junior, i know putang is mom for sure.

Gromer gave credit when first using the mendobreath, he has since worked it a few times so does he need to give credit to the guys every time he does a new drop?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

DarthP-
No doubt gromers work comes from gage. He doesn't hide that and acknowledges it. Most people know that. The thing is-gromer got these top notch genetics to regular people to for very fair prices. Gage charges over $500 for some bean packs. The truth is in these days of the pollen chucker breeder everyone borrows from everyone, there's no copyright laws on strains.. yet. Gromer without a doubt reworked strains but he made them his own. Those 3 staple strains I mentioned meat breath, peanut butter, and garlic breath are what I believe thug pugs flagship strains. The meat and pbb, more so. Meat b and pbb will be be known as thug pug creations in my book.


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 26, 2020)

Damn i just woke up and saw the email all gone


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Damn i just woke up and saw the email all gone


Harvestmutualseedbank and heavilyconnectedseeds still have a few packs left. The new drop might be out though. Everything is going quick.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> GLO has been same price as terpy every time so far so I wouldn't bet on it being cheaper for sure. GLO had 2 for 115 on thugs previous drop. I just assumed prices went up cuz hes retiring.
> Moby Grape is Putang x junior, i know putang is mom for sure.
> 
> Gromer gave credit when first using the mendobreath, he has since worked it a few times so does he need to give credit to the guys every time he does a new drop?


Dang those are good prices for the two for 115, I know that most banks charge 80 for ThugPug, where as Terpy usually charges 70 for a pack. GLO had them listed at 100 with a price discount for 90ish on the newer packs. Could be you are right that they will sell at a higher price point for this last drop. I was just saying you guys could possibly wait a bit and get them cheaper, but like I said you could very well be right that this will be set at a higher price point than previous drops.

And no I'm not saying Gage or Gromer need to say thanks every drop but both Gromer and GAGE Team are pretty disrespectful towards one another, calling each other thieves and junkies every chance they get to throw shade on one another. Just seems sad that Jojo died of an overdose and gifted the community such great plants, while these two companies that are rooted in his genetics throw dirt over one another. Kind of like how Cult Classic has so much fame even though it was Sandbox grower who created Cement Shoes and other classics that they are known for.

I'm just doing my part in letting people know the history of these strains and how they came to be. Giving credit where credit is due.


Dividedsky said:


> DarthP-
> No doubt gromers work comes from gage. He doesn't hide that and acknowledges it. Most people know that. The thing is-gromer got these top notch genetics to regular people to for very fair prices. Gage charges over $500 for some bean packs. The truth is in these days of the pollen chucker breeder everyone borrows from everyone, there's no copyright laws on strains.. yet. Gromer without a doubt reworked strains but he made them his own. Those 3 staple strains I mentioned meat breath, peanut butter, and garlic breath are what I believe thug pugs flagship strains. The meat and pbb, more so. Meat b and pbb will be be known as thug pug creations in my book.


Very true man, I'm not throwing shade. ThugPug is a great deal at his price point, not many companies have better deals than that. I won't deny the fire found in these packs. And yeah bro for sure, I'm not on board with GGG's price points. They werent always like that though, at one time they were more affordable. Most of their 500$ packs have about 30 seeds though so they aren't that overpriced I guess. I still won't buy them though lol. Too much for my taste. Won't be buying anymore Inhouse, Seedjunky, etc packs are too expensive and the work is always hermie city.


Dividedsky said:


> Harvestmutualseedbank and heavilyconnectedseeds still have a few packs left. The new drop might be out though. Everything is going quick.


Wait a damn minute was the drop today? Fuck I missed out, I wanted that Kosher Kush breath! Especially some fems....

If anyone is interested I got a PBB pack that is open/full, I'd send it out for someone to run if they were to send a cut back, pm if interested. In a legal state...

Edit: anyone know what cross the future is?


----------



## goMM (Apr 26, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Dang those are good prices for the two for 115, I know that most banks charge 80 for ThugPug, where as Terpy usually charges 70 for a pack. GLO had them listed at 100 with a price discount for 90ish on the newer packs. Could be you are right that they will sell at a higher price point for this last drop. I was just saying you guys could possibly wait a bit and get them cheaper, but like I said you could very well be right that this will be set at a higher price point than previous drops.
> 
> And no I'm not saying Gage or Gromer need to say thanks every drop but both Gromer and GAGE Team are pretty disrespectful towards one another, calling each other thieves and junkies every chance they get to throw shade on one another. Just seems sad that Jojo died of an overdose and gifted the community such great plants, while these two companies that are rooted in his genetics throw dirt over one another. Kind of like how Cult Classic has so much fame even though it was Sandbox grower who created Cement Shoes and other classics that they are known for.
> 
> ...


GG4 x Starfighter


----------



## Railage (Apr 26, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Dang those are good prices for the two for 115, I know that most banks charge 80 for ThugPug, where as Terpy usually charges 70 for a pack. GLO had them listed at 100 with a price discount for 90ish on the newer packs. Could be you are right that they will sell at a higher price point for this last drop. I was just saying you guys could possibly wait a bit and get them cheaper, but like I said you could very well be right that this will be set at a higher price point than previous drops.
> 
> And no I'm not saying Gage or Gromer need to say thanks every drop but both Gromer and GAGE Team are pretty disrespectful towards one another, calling each other thieves and junkies every chance they get to throw shade on one another. Just seems sad that Jojo died of an overdose and gifted the community such great plants, while these two companies that are rooted in his genetics throw dirt over one another. Kind of like how Cult Classic has so much fame even though it was Sandbox grower who created Cement Shoes and other classics that they are known for.
> 
> ...



I don’t think it’s all out yet, Terpyseeds should def be getting some.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Very true man, I'm not throwing shade. ThugPug is a great deal at his price point, not many companies have better deals than that. I won't deny the fire found in these packs. And yeah bro for sure, I'm not on board with GGG's price points. They werent always like that though, at one time they were more affordable. Most of their 500$ packs have about 30 seeds though so they aren't that overpriced I guess. I still won't buy them though lol. Too much for my taste. Won't be buying anymore Inhouse, Seedjunky, etc packs are too expensive and the work is always hermie city.
> 
> 
> Wait a damn minute was the drop today? Fuck I missed out, I wanted that Kosher Kush breath! Especially some fems....
> ...


Its all good man, didn't take it as throwing shade. That's what I'm saying though..gromers thug pug was very popular in the cannabis community, he could have easily charged alot more like inhouse and even dvg. Some of those companies used to be the same price as thug pug and I noticed once they started getting popular, boom they hiked their prices up as much as 100-200% more than the original cost. Always thought that was cool of gromer to keep his gear at more than resonable prices plus you know the seed banks are making a percentage also so he was more than fair for his genetics.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> DarthP-
> No doubt gromers work comes from gage. He doesn't hide that and acknowledges it. Most people know that. The thing is-gromer got these top notch genetics to regular people to for very fair prices. Gage charges over $500 for some bean packs. The truth is in these days of the pollen chucker breeder everyone borrows from everyone, there's no copyright laws on strains.. yet. Gromer without a doubt reworked strains but he made them his own. Those 3 staple strains I mentioned meat breath, peanut butter, and garlic breath are what I believe thug pugs flagship strains. The meat and pbb, more so. Meat b and pbb will be be known as thug pug creations in my book.


Dont forget sophies breath. Gromers the goat! A miserable old goat lmao. His work speaks for its self. GGG overpriced that simple.


----------



## sierrraorganix (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I ran to the checkout for kosher kush


just check and they are all out
u got lucky


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Harvestmutualseedbank and heavilyconnectedseeds still have a few packs left. The new drop might be out though. Everything is going quick.


Pretty sure both of those seedbanks didnt release the new drop today.


----------



## goMM (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Glo dropped new gear going quick


Clutch clutch clutch


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Its sucks that gromer is retiring. Though I have to say thanks and tip my hat for him getting top notch genetics out to the masses. He's in my top 3 seed breeders, he's #1 in my book. We will definitely see a good amount of new seed breeders pop up using his genetics making their small fortunes in the years to come- with all the beans and cuts of his genetics around. There's already a decent amount of bean companies using his genetics. Secret seed co and fresh coast seed co to name a few.
> His meat breath, pbb and garlic breath are already considered legendary strains and will continue to be a staple in breeding for years to come. They will be in the history books for sure.


Clearwater just announced a meat breath cross also. Stuffs gonna blow up, get your packs now lol


----------



## sierrraorganix (Apr 26, 2020)

nice nugz. looks like an easy trim job


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice this is my keeper of puta-


Nice, the Puta really shines inside. Here are a couple more from before she turned a little purple.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey gents! Was lookin around for info on the new crosses n found this thread.
I'm Misterpfffff on IG. I flowered out those Pure Michigan 2.0s!
5/6 of the ladies I found were worthy of calling keepers - they were very uniform in growth and as was the quality of the flower.
Only 1 was a little less visually impressive with less smell (however had bigger nugs than the rest )
That first pic shows the top nug from each of the 5 ladies. Uniformity!!

Just picked up a pack of Honey Bells, Kosher Kush Breath, and 2 Meaty One packs. Trying to get 3 more KKBs if I see them.
Greenline will probably update their stock a few times throughout the day, I was smashing f5 out of pure hope and they popped up a few minutes ago but are now gone again.

Good luck on the pack hunting


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone else notice that growmer didnt have any Meaty One is his latest update? Wonder if he already went through his stash of them on glo? Still seems weird the glo has first dibs it seems, when growmer promotes other banks, but not glo.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Anyone else notice that growmer didnt have any Meaty One is his latest update? Wonder if he already went through his stash of them on glo? Still seems weird the glo has first dibs it seems, when growmer promotes other banks, but not glo.
> View attachment 4546658


Hes got more. He said a few have slipped through the door is all. Actual drop should be this coming weekend.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Hes got more. He said a few have slipped through the door is all. Actual drop should be this coming weekend.


I saw him say this weekend, just thought it was odd that all the other strains were there, minus Meaty One.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I saw him say this weekend, just thought it was odd that all the other strains were there, minus Meaty One.


You think they're not legit? Seems like a decent amount of tusted people have used them with success. Heard they're a bit off with communications but other than that, they're good.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 26, 2020)

goMM said:


> Gromer co-sign him on IG


@Dividedsky 
I got my stankasaraus and Natural Gas among many others from GLO. He is legit.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been ordering from GLO for years, never an issue - he used to run the site solo or with a partner but now he has a system in place and the whole customer service thing is smooth and quick. Even get tracking number these days with him.

I'm excited that Meaty One was made with the Meatloaf cut itself. I wish he shared more pics of those rare mamas.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Hey gents! Was lookin around for info on the new crosses n found this thread.
> I'm Misterpfffff on IG. I flowered out those Pure Michigan 2.0s!
> 5/6 of the ladies I found were worthy of calling keepers - they were very uniform in growth and as was the quality of the flower.
> Only 1 was a little less visually impressive with less smell (however had bigger nugs than the rest )
> ...


WOW, good shit bro! That looks amazing, how are the terps off these gals? Next flower run I'm doing Oreoz 1.0 so I'm curious to see what smells she produces, most growers I know say she's very hashy alone so I'm wondering if the MB adds some nice cookie notes to her. Great job. I'm glad I grabbed a pack of these. Good stuff on the KBB grab as well. Def gonna grab the same packs you did, KBB, Honey Bells, and Meaty One. But seems GLO is out currently. Hoping to catch the next drop


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> WOW, good shit bro! That looks amazing, how are the terps off these gals? Next flower run I'm doing Oreoz 1.0 so I'm curious to see what smells she produces, most growers I know say she's very hashy alone so I'm wondering if the MB adds some nice cookie notes to her. Great job. I'm glad I grabbed a pack of these. Good stuff on the KBB grab as well. Def gonna grab the same packs you did, KBB, Honey Bells, and Meaty One. But seems GLO is out currently. Hoping to catch the next drop


Thanks! They definitely did more of the work than I did - they were the easiest going strain in the tent and just looked fabulous compared to the rest.
The scent was definitely unexpected.
Stem rubs in veg made me think of mint and oreo chocolate (I know it isn't 'supposed' to smell like oreos and is just a juicy name for the strain but that was the stem rub, I was trippin out!). However in flower it ended up being what I can only describe as metallic grape soda....not your typical grape or sweet or anything...was unique. The flavor was pretty unusual too - metallic mendo sorta.

Keep checking! I hope to see more before the day is over  he never drops his whole stock at once, I think to keep people from snagging everything - lets more people get access if he does 1-2 packs at a time. Always been that way so that was my assumption as to why...

Ghostbreath (old pic)


Bananabreath (old pic)


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You think they're not legit? Seems like a decent amount of tusted people have used them with success. Heard they're a bit off with communications but other than that, they're good.


No, i actually ordered from him, im saying on growmers cannabuzz, glo wasnt listed last time i checked. I guess he got them early cause he just signed with him. Glo has been getting a few exclusives lately and is trying to get .ire breeders and more customers


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> View attachment 4546776


You going to do a side by side comparison? Itd be awesome to see how junior stacks up against studly


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2020)

I could not help myself from this drop. Grabbed kosher breath, Moby grape, and juniors jello. Popping that kosher right away.
Also the customer service is top notch IMO. But I am only a recent customer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You going to do a side by side comparison? Itd be awesome to see how junior stacks up against studly


From the pics I've seen, the junior is really a really nice plant. Its bring the frost and yeild to his crosses for example-Pure Michigan


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Grom said Junior apparently isn't throwing much if any of the OGKB phenos like Studly does... so if you don't like the runt/mutants the Junior crosses may be the way to go. Stud is his grandpa though.

P.s. how come I can't 'like' posts, because new member status?


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You going to do a side by side comparison? Itd be awesome to see how junior stacks up against studly
> [/QUOTE
> Yes


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Thanks! They definitely did more of the work than I did - they were the easiest going strain in the tent and just looked fabulous compared to the rest.
> The scent was definitely unexpected.
> Stem rubs in veg made me think of mint and oreo chocolate (I know it isn't 'supposed' to smell like oreos and is just a juicy name for the strain but that was the stem rub, I was trippin out!). However in flower it ended up being what I can only describe as metallic grape soda....not your typical grape or sweet or anything...was unique. The flavor was pretty unusual too - metallic mendo sorta.
> 
> ...


I was just told from the folks at glo to expect a thug pug restock tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

I dont like how GLO is starting to randomly jack his prices up depending on demand

he did it with Ruby Red and started selling packs for $120 and I think he might pull that bs again with this new drop

I got Meaty One a few days ago for $80....minutes later it was $85

when i decided to grab another pack later that same day it was $90

He drop the rest of the packs this morning for $90 with no "2 for" deal like he usually does and it looks like he pulled the packs when he saw they were going fast

I wouldnt be surprised if hes still sitting on packs and will list them later on for $100 or more


----------



## goMM (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I dont like how GLO is starting to randomly jack his prices up depending on demand
> 
> he did it with Ruby Red and started selling packs for $120 and I think he might pull that bs again with this new drop
> 
> ...


It is early access bro...if he auctioned those packs he would make 500 real shit bro


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I was just told from the folks at glo to expect a thug pug restock tonight or tomorrow morning.


just like i thought

he still sitting on packs,letting the demand build smh


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, truth be told if he listed all of the packs they'd have been long gone since morning.
One big fish puts all of them in his cart and make 3-5x his $3000 or whatever spent.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> just like i thought
> 
> he still sitting on packs,letting the demand build smh


Green line received 500 packs, I wouldn't be surprised if they still had some to sell


----------



## nc208 (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Well, truth be told if he listed all of the packs they'd have been long gone since morning.
> One big fish puts all of them in his cart and make 3-5x his $3000 or whatever spent.


This is very true. I got my freshwater biscotti because they do this. Wouldn't have been able to get it otherwise.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

have no problem with him listing the packs 3 at a time

problem is the prices are starting to change every time he lists more packs

We'll see though.Hopefully im wrong and he doesnt do it again


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> have no problem with him listing the packs 3 at a time
> 
> problem is the prices are starting to change every time he lists more packs
> 
> We'll see though.Hopefully im wrong and he doesnt do it again


I got velveeta breath and pbj from him for the buck five deal when oes was selling them for 200 and 160 each


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Well, truth be told if he listed all of the packs they'd have been long gone since morning.
> One big fish puts all of them in his cart and make 3-5x his $3000 or whatever spent.


This is very true. Another bank or even regular person like one of us could snag up a shitload if they don't have a purchase order limit and make a nice profit. People can not agree on the ethics but its business and how capitalism works.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I got velveeta breath and pbj from him for the buck five deal when oes was selling them for 200 and 160 each


You know oes is probably sitting on a good amount of gear to auction off.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Glo is live again!


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Glo is live again!


Man I've been stressing all day refreshing that page every 3-4 minutes, finally it paid off! Got KKB, Meaty One, and Wedding Poop!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been doing the same all day for more, missed the damn KKB but got another Meaty One and Honey Bells to trade for them x'D


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've been doing the same all day for more, missed the damn KKB but got another Meaty One and Honey Bells to trade for them x'D


pretty sure he'll restock the KKB again either tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## goMM (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> pretty sure he'll restock the KKB again either tonight or tomorrow morning


U grab em


----------



## goMM (Apr 26, 2020)

goMM said:


> U grab em


The kkb


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've been doing the same all day for more, missed the damn KKB but got another Meaty One and Honey Bells to trade for them x'D


I got the meaty one and moby grape. Not sure I like that putang plant thats in the cross of moby grape from mass medical. I'm sure is super dank but from the pics I've seen its just not great visually, at least to me. I'm picky.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

goMM said:


> U grab em


no I already ordered the ones I wanted this morning


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 26, 2020)

I hit checkout and then boom out of stock lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> no I already ordered the ones I wanted this morning


At least you got something. Meaty one is a good snag


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

I refreshed the page every minute or so before they went live again, seen everything full stock and pulled the trigger faster than a wild west movie. 

Got KKB in my cart when there was 3 left (full stock I think) and decided to leave the 2 others for you guys <3

Also, gromer says seeds have been sent to the banks, but when I contacted Terpy and Frostedphenos they both told me that they havent ordered any from gromer yet.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I hit checkout and then boom out of stock lol


Ya they sold out quick- as in minutes after that glo post on this thread.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Im waiting until the other banks drop. Im trying to get like 10 packs, so 10 or 15 dollars a pack more from glo adds up!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> At least you got something. Meaty one is a good snag


I got 

Meaty One x2
Honey Bells
Moby Grape

was gonna grab Wedding Poop too but I already have like 20 Wedding Cake crosses


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 26, 2020)

Most of the banks I've spoke to said next weekend


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I refreshed the page every minute or so before they went live again, seen everything full stock and pulled the trigger faster than a wild west movie.
> 
> Got KKB in my cart when there was 3 left (full stock I think) and decided to leave the 2 others for you guys <3
> 
> Also, gromer says seeds have been sent to the banks, but when I contacted Terpy and Frostedphenos they both told me that they havent ordered any from gromer yet.


Terpy had a post on his ig story that said dm me with a pic of the pug. I dmed him and he said he was taking preorders. I told him what i wanted and he didnt get back to me...


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Glo is live again!


This post made me go buy a wedding poop


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I got the meaty one and moby grape. Not sure I like that putang plant thats in the cross of moby grape from mass medical. I'm sure is super dank but from the pics I've seen its just not great visually, at least to me. I'm picky.


Yeah Mass Medical said he doesn't typically like cookies strains and doesn't want to breed with them for the most part.
I've never looked much at his strains either but apparently he's winning awards and such so it must be alright.

If I'm not completely mistaken he aims for the more uplifting energizing strains not typical indicas. That shit gives me anxiety I need sedation x'D.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Joedank said:


> This post made me go buy a wedding poop


Thought id help some brothers out! Ive been peeping the site everytime i touch my phone. But just cant justify 90 a pack. I already grabbed Meaty One x2 from glo a few days ago, so i just gotta be quick on the trigger for the other ones i want. Def want to go through a bank with freebies though, cause why not, right?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah Mass Medical said he doesn't typically like cookies strains and doesn't want to breed with them for the most part.
> I've never looked much at his strains either but apparently he's winning awards and such so it must be alright.
> 
> If I'm not completely mistaken he aims for the more uplifting energizing strains not typical indicas.


Yup you're 100%...I believe hes all about potency and sativa type hybrid potency. I just saw a pic of the putang and was that real dark satty outdoor type purple. 
When you been growing cookies and cakes you get used to the fire, tight, frost covered, visually stunning bag appeal. Anything else throws me off, I'm like meh.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

And am i the only one that thought he would be dropping more Stinky Putang? That was a super limited drop if hes not going to release anymore!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Thought id help some brothers out! Ive been peeping the site everytime i touch my phone. But just cant justify 90 a pack. I already grabbed Meaty One x2 from glo a few days ago, so i just gotta be quick on the trigger for the other ones i want. Def want to go through a bank with freebies though, cause why not, right?


I never been big on freebies unless you get to pick or its a solid freebie. But you know what's funny- I feel like so many people I know have found fire phenos from 2 seed freebies that came with packs they bought.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah Mass Medical said he doesn't typically like cookies strains and doesn't want to breed with them for the most part.
> I've never looked much at his strains either but apparently he's winning awards and such so it must be alright.
> 
> If I'm not completely mistaken he aims for the more uplifting energizing strains not typical indicas. That shit gives me anxiety I need sedation x'D.


I dont think thats all they go for. Im pretty sure Star Pupil is a 100% indica, and thats what put them on the map. I saw them asking skunmkasterflex on ig about his paris larry line, ill be down to try that. Seems like they both have big cola strains vastly differing from all this cookie ive been growing.

Edit, i just looked and its a 50 50 purple thai and afghani


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> And am i the only one that thought he would be dropping more Stinky Putang? That was a super limited drop if hes not going to release anymore!


hes currently making more Stinky Putang beans now

he just hit the mom with pollen a couple weeks ago

I think he said they'd be ready in June


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Terpy had a post on his ig story that said dm me with a pic of the pug. I dmed him and he said he was taking preorders. I told him what i wanted and he didnt get back to me...


My conversation with terpy was 5 minutes before they posted on their story, and they havent messaged me back either. 

Very weird that they are taking pre orders now, since gromer said there would be no pre orders. When I asked terpy to pre order a few days ago they posted on their story saying they couldnt do pre orders. 


Can someone confirm that gandlapparel.com is legit? First time customer to them.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> My conversation with terpy was 5 minutes before they posted on their story, and they havent messaged me back either.
> 
> Very weird that they are taking pre orders now, since gromer said there would be no pre orders. When I asked terpy to pre order a few days ago they posted on their story saying they couldnt do pre orders.
> 
> ...


Yea growmer gave them the thumbs up to me man. They are legit. Gon a take a min for him to catch up after these 500 packs though


----------



## ImChroniq (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Terpy had a post on his ig story that said dm me with a pic of the pug. I dmed him and he said he was taking preorders. I told him what i wanted and he didnt get back to me...


give him another message, i got my pre-order in
he said he was getting absolutely slammed with messages, so its possible that your message got over-looked


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> My conversation with terpy was 5 minutes before they posted on their story, and they havent messaged me back either.
> 
> Very weird that they are taking pre orders now, since gromer said there would be no pre orders. When I asked terpy to pre order a few days ago they posted on their story saying they couldnt do pre orders.
> 
> ...


100%


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah Mass Medical said he doesn't typically like cookies strains and doesn't want to breed with them for the most part.
> I've never looked much at his strains either but apparently he's winning awards and such so it must be alright.
> 
> If I'm not completely mistaken he aims for the more uplifting energizing strains not typical indicas. That shit gives me anxiety I need sedation x'D.


I have his Kernal Putang which he said is an even more sativa and more potent version of PuTang

I love the fact that he breeds based on the type of high he finds in his keepers and doesnt prioritze stuff that really doesnt matter to real smokers...like bag appeal

nothing worst than getting some pretty weed that barely gets you high


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> hes currently making more Stinky Putang beans now
> 
> he just hit the mom with pollen a couple weeks ago
> 
> I think he said they'd be ready in June


Im just so unclear about whats the "last drop". Like is he gonna release just the Stinky putang when the seeds are done?


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> My conversation with terpy was 5 minutes before they posted on their story, and they havent messaged me back either.
> 
> Very weird that they are taking pre orders now, since gromer said there would be no pre orders. When I asked terpy to pre order a few days ago they posted on their story saying they couldnt do pre orders.
> 
> ...


Terpy even made a post on his story yesterday or the day before about not doing presales for any "soon to be dropped" so people need to stop dming him. I thought it was weird, but 25 secs after he posted to dm him, i did with an order lol


----------



## ImChroniq (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Terpy even made a post on his story yesterday or the day before about not doing presales for any "soon to be dropped" so people need to stop dming him. I thought it was weird, but 25 secs after he posted to dm him, i did with an order lol


you and me both brother,
i thought it was a little odd, but im thankful i got my order in. terpy is a solid dude, always a pleasure to deal with h im


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz (lost the reply thing) - That's what I love about cannabis, everyone has their own favorites and there's so many varieties.
The first and foremost thing I look for in my keeper cuts is Scent/Flavor.

I like treating it like some treat wine - where I don't intend to get too terribly impaired, just want to sample and taste incredible things


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Even gromer was crossing with some sativa's at the end, anyone see any of the "Dave" crosses? I totally agree I like as indica as can be but maybe they make for a nice hybrid thugs mostly indica strains crossed with certain cerebral sativa's. I'm not big on any of the putang either. Does anyone know if the dad of the kkb is studly or junior? I thought studly was retired but I wouldn't have gotten rid of him.. also most of the strains ending in "breath" are studly strains, juniors kids are usually named something else. Thanks for the input


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Im just so unclear about whats the "last drop". Like is he gonna release just the Stinky putang when the seeds are done?


I swear I've seen gromer say the last of his PBB was dropping (I had 6 packs at one point because I thought it was going away) and then recently in the last year a huuuuge drop of PBB hit and there are tons out there now. So I try to take those 'last drop' messages with a grain of salt now - but that said his health isn't seeming like it's going to allow him to continue either way.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> Even gromer was crossing with some sativa's at the end, anyone see any of the "Dave" crosses? I totally agree I like as indica as can be but maybe they make for a nice hybrid thugs mostly indica strains crossed with certain cerebral sativa's. I'm not big on any of the putang either. Does anyone know if the dad of the kkb is studly or junior? I thought studly was retired but I wouldn't have gotten rid of him.. also most of the strains ending in "breath" are studly strains, juniors kids are usually named something else. Thanks for the input


That's another reason it's hard to trust 'last drop' and 'retired' because studly came out of retirement and when I asked why - the answer I got was pretty much an equivalent of 'the greats always make comebacks'. So that was also a little frustrating. Some of those comments are what push you to buy packs.

Same time though it's hard to be mad at more folks getting great genetics at awesome prices.


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Every thugpug pack I have popped has been great, I have gotten a keeper from every pack. I have grown PBB, Sophie's, cherry pie breath, meatbreath, bad breath & currently am growing garlic butter, stankasaurus, PB lady, Michigan mouth &hunting more pbb. I will start a thread on here, I'm usually on 420 mag but have been checking this thread out for a while, I know everyone wants to see the stank grown out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I have his Kernal Putang which he said is an even more sativa and more potent version of PuTang
> 
> I love the fact that he breeds based on the type of high he finds in his keepers and doesnt prioritze stuff that really doesnt matter to real smokers...like bag appeal
> 
> nothing worst than getting some pretty weed that barely gets you high


Ya that is true. Its got to have the potency. My cuts of cookie and cake phenos have killer potency. They knock you on your arse.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Im just so unclear about whats the "last drop". Like is he gonna release just the Stinky putang when the seeds are done?


he said these are the last seeds hes making.He still has a bunch of unreleased stuff though so im pretty sure he'll have a few more drops

he hasnt even released any crosses from his Dave male yet 

heres some of his posts that show the crosses hes making now


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-0OmXvhbzR/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-nXb5YhaLt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-nMIKjBovF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9kWei4BEgH/


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 26, 2020)

I just pre ordered through terpy got KosherKush Breath and Honeybells


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I just pre ordered through terpy got KosherKush Breath and Honeybells


Uggghhhh i literally messaged him as soon as he said hes taking preorders at 10:12. I hope i dont miss out becaise hes getting swamped.


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Uggghhhh i literally messaged him as soon as he said hes taking preorders at 10:12. I hope i dont miss out becaise hes getting swamped.


I just messaged him and paid him immediately. I told him I'd pay him right now.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Uggghhhh i literally messaged him as soon as he said hes taking preorders at 10:12. I hope i dont miss out becaise hes getting swamped.


Message him again if you havent. I did 15 mins ago and he got back instantly, but I didnt realize they dont take Credit card. Was about to get some more KKB if they did.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

I just messaged him and he said I can preorder 3 KKBs but must have payment ready.

Grabbin these and I'm doneeee.

~edit~ done and paid.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hasnt read my messages since. Ive sent 3, dont want to bombard him


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Message him again if you havent. I did 15 mins ago and he got back instantly, but I didnt realize they dont take Credit card. Was about to get some more KKB if they did.


they dont?

i thought i saw somebody say they take cashapp


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> they dont?
> 
> i thought i saw somebody say they take cashapp


He messaged paypal or cashapp to me, then been ghosting me lol


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> they dont?
> 
> i thought i saw somebody say they take cashapp


I live in canada so I cant use cashapp. I seen ianc4990's picture said paypal though so I'm going to see what they say. The website only let's me checkout with cashapp or money order.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah he let me pay with paypal, which uses my CC (not paypal balance) and was fine.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cocabam these are all of his normal banks. Im not exactly sure if everyone is getting some or not though.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Cocabam these are all of his normal banks. Im not exactly sure if everyone is getting some or not though.
> View attachment 4546969


Thanks a lot! I went with terpy, but I forgot to send the payment as "friends and family" so they are going to figure it out with me tomorrow  

Should be 1 pack each of KKB, Unicorn Poop, and Meaty One being restocked at Gandlapparel from my order.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 27, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Thanks a lot! I went with terpy, but I forgot to send the payment as "friends and family" so they are going to figure it out with me tomorrow
> 
> Should be 1 pack each of KKB, Unicorn Poop, and Meaty One being restocked at Gandlapparel from my order.


I did the same thing, just sent the remainder friends and family. Mine was a 25 dollar mistake, they may just write a small error off


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Hey gents! Was lookin around for info on the new crosses n found this thread.
> I'm Misterpfffff on IG. I flowered out those Pure Michigan 2.0s!
> 5/6 of the ladies I found were worthy of calling keepers - they were very uniform in growth and as was the quality of the flower.
> Only 1 was a little less visually impressive with less smell (however had bigger nugs than the rest )
> ...


Piff dog sup brother !!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Piff dog sup brother !!


Eyyyy what's happenin!


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 27, 2020)

Good to see another solid dude on here glad you came threw are little House of Growmer !


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Eyyyy what's happenin!


Hey what was your PM 2.0 male to female ratio ?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Hey what was your PM 2.0 male to female ratio ?


Thanks man! Cool to a see a spot with breeder-specific talk sections.
The forum I belong to is tiny, like 30 close knit peeps x'D So good to see a little more content here.

I'm not positive because I had a light fall and kill a few....but I popped around 16 and had 6 ladies. It was 3-4 I think that got hit by the light.
So the ratio didn't seem great but if 2 of those 3-4 killed were female it'd have been 50/50, so that's about expected.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 27, 2020)

Deeplyrootedseedbank isn't pillaged yet. They don't have the new drops but are still decently stocked.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Deeplyrootedseedbank isn't pillaged yet. They don't have the new drops but are still decently stocked.


I only ordered once from them so far and they did ship the same day they got payment


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 27, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I only ordered once from them so far and they did ship the same day they got payment


They only do bitcoin for instant checkout right?


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> They only do bitcoin for instant checkout right?


I thought just cash/mo only but I am not sure


----------



## nc208 (Apr 27, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I just messaged him and paid him immediately. I told him I'd pay him right now.


What was he charging per pack?


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What was he charging per pack?


80usd


----------



## nc208 (Apr 27, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> 80usd


Fuckin GLO is upping his prices...... those bastards. 
Thanks for info.


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 27, 2020)

Terpy has sold out of KosherKush Breathe


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 27, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Terpy has sold out of KosherKush Breathe


 Hope our pre orders are still good


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## RancidDude (Apr 27, 2020)

Yea we paid that's why they are sold out


Cocabam said:


> Hope our pre orders are still good


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 27, 2020)

OES just dropped thug pug, kosher and poop gone


----------



## nc208 (Apr 27, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> OES just dropped thug pug, kosher and poop gone


It's all gone now, it seems each bank is selling out same day it drops.


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It's all gone now, it seems each bank is selling out same day it drops.


Yea


----------



## sierrraorganix (Apr 27, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Glo is live again!





DutchMoonshine45 said:


> OES just dropped thug pug, kosher and poop gone


Did they let peeps know when it dropped?


----------



## Balockaye (Apr 27, 2020)

sierrraorganix said:


> Did they let peeps know when it dropped?


OES sent me an email when it dropped. I am not sure about Glo.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 27, 2020)

GLO sent an email at like 6am the other day, by the time i woke up the first wave was gone.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 27, 2020)

sierrraorganix said:


> Did they let peeps know when it dropped?


I was just randomly going to the site throughout the day, saw they dropped, but passed at 90 a pack, hopped on to holler at anyone that wanted em. Im glad i did a preorder through Terpy, cause Oregon sold out before i checked em, and id imagine that how the other banks will go too. With 4 mutant packs and it being the "last drop" it got hyped up big


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4547548


Sco your such a geek. Funny though


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It's all gone now, it seems each bank is selling out same day it drops.


Same day it drops...more like an hour after the new beans drops, they're gone. Maybe not even that. I saw them all swiped up in less than 20 mins on some bank sites.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 27, 2020)

GLO put up more packs for anybody that missed out

the price is now $95 though lol


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 27, 2020)

GLO dropped more.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 27, 2020)

Fuck man missed out on the big 3. Scooped the others tho. Seems like the banks and people gna hoard for auctions.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 27, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> GLO dropped more.


It only shows the old drop for me.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 27, 2020)

loop718 said:


> It only shows the old drop for me.


It goes fast.


----------



## Silencio (Apr 27, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> GLO dropped more.


Thank you sir I tried again and actually got an invoice this time lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 28, 2020)

So what everyone get went a little ham myself 5 of each but i missed a lot of other drops i wanted because of it tho.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 28, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I was just randomly going to the site throughout the day, saw they dropped, but passed at 90 a pack, hopped on to holler at anyone that wanted em. Im glad i did a preorder through Terpy, cause Oregon sold out before i checked em, and id imagine that how the other banks will go too. With 4 mutant packs and it being the "last drop" it got hyped up big


lol i saw Terpy's post of no Pre orders and DM'd him you know that do not apply to me right he just sen't me back a bunch of crying laughing faces !


----------



## goMM (Apr 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> So what everyone get went a little ham myself 5 of each but i missed a lot of other drops i wanted because of it tho.


U went bonkers bro #terpygotit#


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> U went bonkers bro #terpygotit#


Had to i just might find myself being that Auction asshole later on still got a few packs of ruby red held hostage as well


----------



## goMM (Apr 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Had to i just might find myself being that Auction asshole later on still got a few packs of ruby red held hostage as well


Pop them hoes more money in rare cuts than rare packs bro.....I don’t know somebody did pay 6 bills a few weeks after release....keep at least one to see how much equity it can build *insert flex emoji*


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 28, 2020)

Went 4 for 4 on brunch breath males this round. Bummer but going to do open pollination with two useful OC X CD. Might as well make some seeds and see what shakes. Also GLO still has a few in demand packs it looks like


----------



## Railage (Apr 28, 2020)

Glo has 1 pack of Moby Grape right now $95.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 28, 2020)

FrostedPhenos is doing pre orders right now, canada only.


----------



## sierrraorganix (Apr 28, 2020)

more drops happening next week at other banks


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 28, 2020)

Missed out on the presale. I guess for the better. Even though I want unicorn poop and kosher kush. I guess I already got cuts of kosher and plenty of wedding cake crosses. Settled for honey bells and dingleberry. Everything happens for a reason. 

Debating on popping more thug pug or dropping the bbc from square 1. 

For those who have flowered meatbreath, what was the stretch like? Been falling behind in the garden


----------



## Silencio (Apr 28, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> FrostedPhenos is doing pre orders right now, canada only.


Did they start yet? I don't see anything up.

EDIT - Drop is starting At 4.20 pst. They have KKB, Wedding Poop, Moby Grape, and Juniors Jello.


----------



## Silencio (Apr 28, 2020)

FrostedPhenos is live early. Wakey wakey Canuks!


----------



## ImChroniq (Apr 28, 2020)

Silencio said:


> FrostedPhenos is live early. Wakey wakey Canuks!
> 
> View attachment 4548662


Did you manage to snag any? As I was adding to my cart they all disappeared within' a minute.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 28, 2020)

Been eye balling 3rd Coast Genetic's and their Tagalongz v2 (PBB x Oreoz) since I can't find any PBB packs. Any opinions on 3rd coast?


----------



## Silencio (Apr 28, 2020)

ImChroniq said:


> Did you manage to snag any? As I was adding to my cart they all disappeared within' a minute.


Got one of each! They were only up for a few minutes. I'm guessing that was the pre-pre-sale and they'll go back up at 4.20pst/7.20est.


----------



## ImChroniq (Apr 28, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Been eye balling 3rd Coast Genetic's and their Tagalongz v2 (PBB x Oreoz) since I can't find any PBB packs. Any opinions on 3rd coast?


If you are within' the US - WellGrownSeeds had a restock a couple days ago, they still have lots of PBB left. I hope this helps you.
Cheers brother.


----------



## ImChroniq (Apr 28, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Got one of each! They were only up for a few minutes. I'm guessing that was the pre-pre-sale and they'll go back up at 4.20pst/7.20est.


Lucky you brother!
I'm hoping I can snag a pack or two at 4:20 pst.

Happy huntin' on the packs


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 28, 2020)

ImChroniq said:


> Lucky you brother!
> I'm hoping I can snag a pack or two at 4:20 pst.
> 
> Happy huntin' on the packs


Yo much love!


----------



## ImChroniq (Apr 28, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Yo much love!


Cheers man!!

Gotta love that PBB. 
I hope you managed to find what you were looking for.


----------



## sierrraorganix (Apr 28, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Been eye balling 3rd Coast Genetic's and their Tagalongz v2 (PBB x Oreoz) since I can't find any PBB packs. Any opinions on 3rd coast?





superdank330 said:


> Been eye balling 3rd Coast Genetic's and their Tagalongz v2 (PBB x Oreoz) since I can't find any PBB packs. Any opinions on 3rd coast?


Sounds like a winning cross but have not tried 3rd coast yet
pbb packs are still around for now








Thug Pug Genetics - Peanut Butter Breath - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


Thug Pug Genetics – Peanut Butter Breath Dosidos x Mendobreath F2 10 regular seeds per pack




deeplyrootedseedbank.com


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 28, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Been eye balling 3rd Coast Genetic's and their Tagalongz v2 (PBB x Oreoz) since I can't find any PBB packs. Any opinions on 3rd coast?


3rd Coast is fire, as well as Secret Society Seed Co..


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 28, 2020)

Railage said:


> Glo has 1 Meaty One on the site right now.


I was just gonna type that lol. They are doing a few at a time had grape moby when I looked earlier. I got pbb for my dosi collection


----------



## Railage (Apr 28, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I was just gonna type that lol. They are doing a few at a time had grape moby when I looked earlier. I got pbb for my dosi collection


Someone got it, I deleted my comment cause it was gone.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow bunch of new people poppin up in this thread. Guess the "last" drop got everyone coming out


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

Just got done trimming up a bunch of sherb breath-


----------



## Railage (Apr 29, 2020)

1 Honey Bells and 1 Moby Grape on Glo rn


----------



## Silencio (Apr 29, 2020)

Phernohut has some meaty one rn. It shows out of stock but you can add it to your cart.

EDIT - Still available!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Just got done trimming up a bunch of sherb breath-View attachment 4549104


You find the Bovada kills the smells a bit ? I stopped using them because I felt like they muted the smell


----------



## loop718 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Wow bunch of new people poppin up in this thread. Guess the "last" drop got everyone coming out


I wonder if they even know that its all untested.... sherb breath looks stupid fire like always.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

I overdried these a bit . Left em hanging in basement for like 2 months, had a bunch of shit going on..Trimmed the rest up last nite and thru it in a 5 gal. gamma sealed bucked and they turned out real nice. Sherbbreath-


----------



## nc208 (Apr 29, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> You find the Bovada kills the smells a bit ? I stopped using them because I felt like they muted the smell


They do mute the smell. Bovada advertises the proper humidity should coat the heads of the trichomes preventing the smells from escaping. I dunno if that's true but that how they explain it works. If you break a bud open the smell is fully there. I'm not sure if this works scientifically but this is how bovada explained the smell issue on their site.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> They do mute the smell. Bovada advertises the proper humidity should coat the heads of the trichomes preventing the smells from escaping. I dunno if that's true but that how they explain it works. If you break a bud open the smell is fully there. I'm not sure if this works scientifically but this is how bovada explained the smell issue on their site.


Ya I don't use them, only once in a rare while. Just thru one on a 5 gal bucket with close to a lb of sherb in the bucket last night. I already took it out. It kinda freshens up the bud so its not crispy. Mine still is stinky as fuck.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I don't use them, only once in a rare while. Just thru one on a 5 gal bucket with close to a lb of sherb in the bucket last night. I already took it out. It kinda freshens up the bud so its not crispy. Mine still is stinky as fuck.


Ya i had 2 zips of mendobreath and gmo they came so over dried popped in a jar with couple 58% within 3 days it was perfect. Took the boveda out and bam still fresh af ill toss the boveda in back in the bag it came and use again if need be. i cant tell a smell loss i think thats if you keep them together for a long time.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 29, 2020)

Boveda changes the texture of weed makes it mushy, zaps the smell. If you want to rehydrate, use a few fresh weed leaves. Even a drop or two of water works better.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 29, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Boveda changes the texture of weed makes it mushy, zaps the smell. If you want to rehydrate, use a few fresh weed leaves. Even a drop of two of water works better.


your 100% on about the texture.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> They do mute the smell. Bovada advertises the proper humidity should coat the heads of the trichomes preventing the smells from escaping. I dunno if that's true but that how they explain it works. If you break a bud open the smell is fully there. I'm not sure if this works scientifically but this is how bovada explained the smell issue on their site.


I've had my gg4 x chocolate diesel curing for 2 months with one and it smells real strong still. I don't throw them in till they are all the way sweated and at 60% so idk.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I've had my gg4 x chocolate diesel curing for 2 months with one and it smells real strong still. I don't throw them in till they are all the way sweated and at 60% so idk.


I found the video explaining their so called Magic Terpene shield.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya i had 2 zips of mendobreath and gmo they came so over dried popped in a jar with couple 58% within 3 days it was perfect. Took the boveda out and bam still fresh af ill toss the boveda in back in the bag it came and use again if need be. i cant tell a smell loss i think thats if you keep them together for a long time.


Ya I never keep them in there longer than 1 or 2 days. Mostly just overnight than take it out. Only reason I have them is my hydro store gave me a bunch for free. If I overdry and my stuff is still hanging I just turn off the dehu and depending on humidity, it will get them back to perfect.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I wonder if they even know that its all untested.... sherb breath looks stupid fire like always.


Thanks loop... you got an update from your flower room?? Girls must be looking good!!


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2020)

Well I thought I had a pbb but glo never sent me an invoice so that's cool.


----------



## Silencio (Apr 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Well I thought I had a pbb but glo never sent me an invoice so that's cool.


That happened to me as well. I emailed but no reply. Later I submitted a second order and I did get an invoice.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2020)

Silencio said:


> That happened to me as well. I emailed but no reply. Later I submitted a second order and I did get an invoice.


Well they're out so I can't do that :/


----------



## Silencio (Apr 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Well they're out so I can't do that :/


Phenohut has it in stock: https://www.phenohutseedbank.com/thugpuggenetics


----------



## loop718 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks loop... you got an update from your flower room?? Girls must be looking good!!


Watering now ill update a pic tomorrow of each kind. Start week 4 on friday. There looking awesome lots of frost coming in quick!!!


----------



## loop718 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thugpugauctions on ig has a bunch of rare packs hes about to auction. Theres a auction now for sherb breath. Everythings sealed and he has reciepts for everything. Most legit auctions ive seen.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thugpugauctions on ig has a bunch of rare packs hes about to auction. Theres a auction now for sherb breath. Everythings sealed and he has reciepts for everything. Most legit auctions ive seen.


Its thugpuggeneticsauctions


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2020)

Thing is I don't think anyone needs to hit the auctions. Just checked it out on insta and he has a lot of strains you can still get if you know where to look. We're definitely going to be seeing more of this in the months to come, regular people that bought packs trying to make money by auctioning them off for huge profits. Glad I got all my packs well under $100.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thing is I don't think anyone needs to hit the auctions. Just checked it out on insta and he has a lot of strains you can still get if you know where to look. We're definitely going to be seeing more of this in the months to come, regular people that bought packs trying to make money by auctioning them off for huge profits. Glad I got all my packs well under $100.


Yea I remember everyone had sherb breath and unicorn poop for a while like a year or so ago and now everyone wants it. I didn't know thug blew up so much till I came back in here. I've been buying 2 for 60 cannarado and 2 for 100 csi on glo the last few months


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> *Wow bunch of new people poppin up in this thread. Guess the "last" drop got everyone coming out*





Dividedsky said:


> Just got done trimming up a bunch of sherb breath-View attachment 4549104





Dividedsky said:


> I overdried these a bit . Left em hanging in basement for like 2 months, had a bunch of shit going on..Trimmed the rest up last nite and thru it in a 5 gal. gamma sealed bucked and they turned out real nice. Sherbbreath-
> View attachment 4549354
> View attachment 4549355
> View attachment 4549356


And no wonder! LOOK at those sticky buds! 

Nicely done, sky


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Boveda changes the texture of weed makes it mushy, zaps the smell. If you want to rehydrate, use a few fresh weed leaves. Even a drop or two of water works better.


I take about 1inch piece of stalk from a recently harvested plant and place that in the jar. It works like a charm and its easier to fish out than leaves.

Edited to add, I only do this if I mess up and need to rehydrate. I dont want anyone think their stalks will replace their Bovidas, lol


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thing is I don't think anyone needs to hit the auctions. Just checked it out on insta and he has a lot of strains you can still get if you know where to look. We're definitely going to be seeing more of this in the months to come, regular people that bought packs trying to make money by auctioning them off for huge profits. Glad I got all my packs well under $100.


He don't even have the real rare packs. Lemon breath raspberry breath afterglow dead bananas cherries and bananas baes breath (they was freebies).


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 29, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> He don't even have the real rare packs. Lemon breath raspberry breath afterglow dead bananas cherries and bananas baes breath (they was freebies).


I'm not sure anyone has Lemon Breath anymore. I've been asking thug about that pack of years x'D Every time same answer "Long gone and probably none left out there"


----------



## loop718 (Apr 29, 2020)

Unicorn Poop day 21:

Sherb Breath



Puta



PBB


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Unicorn Poop day 21:View attachment 4550104View attachment 4550106View attachment 4550107
> 
> Sherb Breath
> 
> ...


Looks fucking great loop! What are you running for lights, I forgot are you running co2?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> And no wonder! LOOK at those sticky buds!
> 
> Nicely done, sky


Haha thanks, I really think riu can get those seed sales moving. As soon as someone posts a bank that has a new drop or good stock of gromers gear, they're sold out in 30 mins. Definitely feel these threads affect the sales of beans. Not to mention there's alot of non- members that browse the seed and strain reviews.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

Funny feel like some breeders are a lil nervous to come on riu. It can definitely make or break you depending on what you say and claims ect. I've seen a few breeders on riu go down in flames, members turned on them, they got caught in lies, and chewed on their own words.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Funny feel like some breeders are a lil nervous to come on riu. It can definitely make or break you depending on what you say and claims ect. I've seen a few breeders on riu go down in flames, members turned on them, they got caught in lies, and chewed on their own words.


Agreed, like it or not this community helps guide the landscape.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Agreed, like it or not this community helps guide the landscape.


It's funny when alot come in saying the forums are toxic, mean, harsh, etc.... all because they can't control the content like on IG and make everything seem perfect.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Funny feel like some breeders are a lil nervous to come on riu. It can definitely make or break you depending on what you say and claims ect. I've seen a few breeders on riu go down in flames, members turned on them, they got caught in lies, and chewed on their own words.


Easier to hide on instagram


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Easier to hide on instagram


I was thinking this same exact thing, you can control the narrative better on insta. There's a lot of people on riu that know their shit. They still blow me away with their knowledge of breeding and plant sciences. You can't get anything by those guys, they just have the knowledge and are just genuinely smart people and will call you on bullshit.
I've seen without hesitation...riu members call out some 25yo pollen chucker that thinks they are king shit, with their inflated egos. Not going to name some of the so called breeders, but they could not answer growing/breeding questions that some riu members where asking and it truley exposed(to me anyways) something I always thought- the seed game is full of charlatans. Gromer is not one by the way. He seems like a straight up dude.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 30, 2020)

This site really has guided me on what good genetics are and what they look like. Got me a pack of Pbb all of his new stuff was gone when I looked. Figured can’t go wrong with that.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 30, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> This site really has guided me on what good genetics are and what they look like. Got me a pack of Pbb all of his new stuff was gone when I looked. Figured can’t go wrong with that.


Sucks I tried telling them over at r/microgrowery but they dont listen and are still on some barneys euro shit


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Looks fucking great loop! What are you running for lights, I forgot are you running co2?


Thanks bro. 2 hlg 550 v2 and 2 blurples i run a blurple next to the hlg for veg i like the blue mixed with the hlg. Yea i run co2 but keep it around 800. Ive found thug pugs genetics dont like too much of anything. I dim the lights run co2 keep room around 80. I used to push hard 1500ppm co2 84* 60%rh max nutes but just seems to be too much for terps and frost you get big yeild but loose everything i love. So now im running 800ppm 80*f 52% RH not pushing nutes real hard either. I ammended my soil so up till now ive only fed water some occasional aminos, humic/fulvics weekly teas and Foliar feed all through veg 2x a week. Yesterday they got there first feed. A few could keep rocking with no bottle nutes but a few are starving there just showin some p defic. Trouble with hunting everybody needs something a lil diff. Anyways im high af rambling hahah sorry if its too much.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Sucks I tried telling them over at r/microgrowery but they dont listen and are still on some barneys euro shit


Bro they are sad and pathetic over there so much auto flower and shitty genetics. Terrible info passed around too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thanks bro. 2 hlg 550 v2 and 2 blurples i run a blurple next to the hlg for veg i like the blue mixed with the hlg. Yea i run co2 but keep it around 800. Ive found thug pugs genetics dont like too much of anything. I dim the lights run co2 keep room around 80. I used to push hard 1500ppm co2 84* 60%rh max nutes but just seems to be too much for terps and frost you get big yeild but loose everything i love. So now im running 800ppm 80*f 52% RH not pushing nutes real hard either. I ammended my soil so up till now ive only fed water some occasional aminos, humic/fulvics weekly teas and Foliar feed all through veg 2x a week. Yesterday they got there first feed. A few could keep rocking with no bottle nutes but a few are starving there just showin some p defic. Trouble with hunting everybody needs something a lil diff. Anyways im high af rambling hahah sorry if its too much.


Nice dude...ya I keep my co2 ppm under 1000 most of the time. Gromers gear definitely shines with co2. I had a flower room (same strains) without co2 and one with co2. My yeilds were significantly better(obviously) in the flower with co2. But you're right gromers stuff depending on strain for the most does not need heavy feedings no way up to 1200-1500 ppms. I usually had luck with keeping my nutes feeding well under 1000 ppms also dude.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Sucks I tried telling them over at r/microgrowery but they dont listen and are still on some barneys euro shit


Ya I wouldnt touch any of the dutch strains nowadays. American breeders and beans are were it is at. At least we're doing something right. 
The Dutch kinda took a lot of the strains and growing ideas from American Cali boys that took off to the netherlands to grow in peace from the law. The dutch definitely capitalized anf profited off of Cali dudes, at least that what I've taken from old grower lore. Aussie dudes Shanti and Neville are legends, gotta say.
Grew some fire ak-47 from serious seeds...shit was really nice. Actually wish I had that cut. Buddy grew some critical kush that was pretty nice and was getting huge fucking yeilds, I mean huge and w/o co2.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 30, 2020)

I actually had no idea TP was becoming so rare. I'd read bits and pieces here and there about Gromer going in new direction in life, but assumed they'd still be plenty of packs to be had. I only have like 3 packs in my stash.
But, this little mom and pop dispo near me had a few packs on a shelf behind the counter for sale at $50. They've been there awhile so nothing "new" and def. not stored properly, but maybe I should I grab em. I cant recall what they were other than Sophies Breath, but I think I'll take the 20 minute ride and check em out this weekend.
I'll report back if there's anything super rare.


----------



## splonewolf (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone got info on dingleberry vs michigan mouth? Reading the same genetics on them, but info could be wrong. Also anyone got a line on the next seedbank to drop? Thanks buds!


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I wouldnt touch any of the dutch strains nowadays. American breeders and beans are were it is at. At least we're doing something right.
> The Dutch kinda took a lot of the strains and growing ideas from American Cali boys that took off to the netherlands to grow in peace from the law. The dutch definitely capitalized anf profited off of Cali dudes, at least that what I've taken from old grower lore. Aussie dudes Shanti and Neville are legends, gotta say.
> Grew some fire ak-47 from serious seeds...shit was really nice. Actually wish I had that cut. Buddy grew some critical kush that was pretty nice and was getting huge fucking yeilds, I mean huge and w/o co2.


How long ago on that SS AK? I grew some out along with Bubblegum & both were a let down to say the least. White Russian was dank.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I actually had no idea TP was becoming so rare. I'd read bits and pieces here and there about Gromer going in new direction in life, but assumed they'd still be plenty of packs to be had. I only have like 3 packs in my stash.
> But, this little mom and pop dispo near me had a few packs on a shelf behind the counter for sale at $50. They've been there awhile so nothing "new" and def. not stored properly, but maybe I should I grab em. I cant recall what they were other than Sophies Breath, but I think I'll take the 20 minute ride and check em out this weekend.
> I'll report back if there's anything super rare.


Deff run there now lol. Sophies breath is rare af. Anything after this retirement announcement is rare now lol. Only one i missed out on i wish i grabbed was salami leg


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Deff run there now lol. Sophies breath is rare af. Anything after this retirement announcement is rare now lol. Only one i missed out on i wish i grabbed was salami leg


I had no idea. I'll def. check em out. I bought 2 PBB and a pack of Tang Breath quite awhile ago from GLO and Heavily Connected. I meant to place another order for Meat Breath and Michigan Mouth and spaced out and forgot. Completely slept on em.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had no idea. I'll def. check em out. I bought 2 PBB and a pack of Tang Breath quite awhile ago from GLO and Heavily Connected. I meant to place another order for Meat Breath and Michigan Mouth and spaced out and forgot. Completely slept on em.


For sure meat breath just auctioned on ig for 2700


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> For sure meat breath just auctioned on ig for 2700


Most of those auctions be fixed. I know they get their friends and family members to run up the bidding.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> For sure meat breath just auctioned on ig for 2700


Hahaha what!!!!!!


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> For sure meat breath just auctioned on ig for 2700


2700 and you're not guaranteed a good pheno... imagine getting 10 males 

Glad I got some of his packs at regular price! Im still deciding if I want to get more than 1 pack of KKB before they are gone.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I actually had no idea TP was becoming so rare. I'd read bits and pieces here and there about Gromer going in new direction in life, but assumed they'd still be plenty of packs to be had. I only have like 3 packs in my stash.
> But, this little mom and pop dispo near me had a few packs on a shelf behind the counter for sale at $50. They've been there awhile so nothing "new" and def. not stored properly, but maybe I should I grab em. I cant recall what they were other than Sophies Breath, but I think I'll take the 20 minute ride and check em out this weekend.
> I'll report back if there's anything super rare.


Definitely do it, they probably don't keep up with whats what in the breeder/seed game. Gromer is definitely retiring because of a serious health problem. That's why in the past few months shit has been flying off the shelves. I've noticed it this winter with new drops and old stash were going quick. Sophies breath is really fire also, that definitely a flagship strain of tp, from what I seen gromer loves sophies breath. Hopefully Gromer makes a full recovery with spinal issues. Lets send him good vibes and Tang go get that shit dude!


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 30, 2020)

Any phenohut discount codes? Grabbing a pbb and pure michigan


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 30, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> Anyone got info on dingleberry vs michigan mouth? Reading the same genetics on them, but info could be wrong. Also anyone got a line on the next seedbank to drop? Thanks buds!


Dingle berry is just cherry puff x cherry pie breath. Michigan mouth is a open pollination of Cherry Puff, Cherry Pie, Cherry Pie Breath x Mendo Breath F2


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> 2700 and you're not guaranteed a good pheno... imagine getting 10 males
> 
> Glad I got some of his packs at regular price! Im still deciding if I want to get more than 1 pack of KKB before they are gone.


Where are they located? Im trying to get a kkb or wedding poop.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 30, 2020)

Now I got pbb, peanut butter punch, and peanut butter n chocolate lol Gonna make some crosses I think


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha what!!!!!!


Justin crawn held the auction for gromer cuz he has so many followers. 2 packs of meat went for 2700 1 pack pbj, unicorn and meath breath went for 2500


----------



## Silencio (Apr 30, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> Anyone got info on dingleberry vs michigan mouth? Reading the same genetics on them, but info could be wrong. Also anyone got a line on the next seedbank to drop? Thanks buds!


ecseedbank in about 5 days. Elite613 still to drop.


----------



## Balockaye (Apr 30, 2020)

Glo has more new ones available right now at $100 per pack


----------



## Railage (Apr 30, 2020)

Glo has a bunch of shit up Dingleberries,Honey Bells, Juniors Jello, Moby Grape.

Sorry boys I got all 3 packs of Kosher Kush Breath


----------



## sierrraorganix (Apr 30, 2020)

seems like most folks going for the kkb


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Railage said:


> Glo has a bunch of shit up Dingleberries,Honey Bells, Juniors Jello, Moby Grape.
> 
> Sorry boys I got all 3 packs of Kosher Kush Breath


Why are you guys buying multiple pack of same strains just to flip or auction them? Or you actually going to hunt them? Seems to be becoming a trading card game. Hope you guys plan on popping this fire and posting how it comes out.


----------



## Railage (Apr 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Why are you guys buying multiple pack of same strains just to flip or auction them? Or you actually going to hunt them? Seems to be becoming a trading card game. Hope you guys plan on popping this fire and posting how it comes out.



All these are getting popped, I tear into packs and count the seeds as soon as I get them so nobody is gonna buy that shit lol.

I’ll post pics when I run them, don’t know when.

I’ve been posting pics of PBB lately.

Also I started with 2 packs of PBB and only got 6 that weren’t runty OGKBs or males, 1 of the 6 is an OGKB leaner.

Sometimes you need mas packs


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

sierrraorganix said:


> seems like most folks going for the kkb


Wedding poop is impossible to find too.


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Railage said:


> All these are getting popped, I tear into packs and count the seeds as soon as I get them so nobody is gonna buy that shit lol.
> 
> I’ll post pics when I run them, don’t know when.
> 
> ...


Hell yea!! Out of my pbb i only had 1 non ogkb female but shes stupid fire. You will deff be happy with what you got going! Deff want to see your kkb run.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 30, 2020)

GLO restocked again

packs are $100 now lol


----------



## Silencio (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone know how many freebies are in these packs?
"Mule Fuel Free Puta 2.0 inside
Squatch Free Childs Breath inside"


----------



## ImChroniq (Apr 30, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Anyone know how many freebies are in these packs?
> "Mule Fuel Free Puta 2.0 inside
> Squatch Free Childs Breath inside"


I have a pack of each, and there's 10 of each per pack.

Hope this helps you 

Cheers man!


----------



## loop718 (Apr 30, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Anyone know how many freebies are in these packs?
> "Mule Fuel Free Puta 2.0 inside
> Squatch Free Childs Breath inside"


A lot mine had like 16.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I actually had no idea TP was becoming so rare. I'd read bits and pieces here and there about Gromer going in new direction in life, but assumed they'd still be plenty of packs to be had. I only have like 3 packs in my stash.
> But, this little mom and pop dispo near me had a few packs on a shelf behind the counter for sale at $50. They've been there awhile so nothing "new" and def. not stored properly, but maybe I should I grab em. I cant recall what they were other than Sophies Breath, but I think I'll take the 20 minute ride and check em out this weekend.
> I'll report back if there's anything super rare.


Sophies will get you fat $....that's a pack people would love to have. insane front levels and GMO equivalent in stench.

Grab that pack n sell it dude.
Here was my keeper (that I LOST!) Oh and that seed was too premature, you know I dug that sucker out (by the stem).


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Definitely do it, they probably don't keep up with whats what in the breeder/seed game. Gromer is definitely retiring because of a serious health problem. That's why in the past few months shit has been flying off the shelves. I've noticed it this winter with new drops and old stash were going quick. Sophies breath is really fire also, that definitely a flagship strain of tp, from what I seen gromer loves sophies breath. Hopefully Gromer makes a full recovery with spinal issues. Lets send him good vibes and Tang go get that shit dude!


I have been so busy the last few months, I've fallen behind on all the happenings. I'm sorry to hear Gromers ill. Hopefully he makes a recovery. Even with OGKB mutants, I'm confident the two packs of Peanut butter Breath would give up some winners and provide a bountiful harvest. Other breeders have used GGG in their work and have turned out some legendary stuff too. I guess this is why I never really bought more than a few packs. 




Misterpfffff said:


> Sophies will get you fat $....that's a pack people would love to have. insane front levels and GMO equivalent in stench.
> 
> Grab that pack n sell it dude.
> Here was my keeper (that I LOST!) Oh and that seed was too premature, you know I dug that sucker out (by the stem).
> ...


OMG, those are beautiful!

If I grab those packs, I'd pass them on for what I paid for em. I've been shown way to much love to gouge any fellow growmies. 
Plus, this shop sits on the waterfront along the ocean. You could spit and hit the mud flats and those packs have never seen the inside of a fridge. I'm sure of it. Probably the worst possible climate for seed storage.
I'm going to try to make it down later this afternoon, but if not today, def. over the weekend.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have been so busy the last few months, I've fallen behind on all the happenings. I'm sorry to hear Gromers ill. Hopefully he makes a recovery. Even with OGKB mutants, I'm confident the two packs of Peanut butter Breath would give up some winners and provide a bountiful harvest. Other breeders have used GGG in their work and have turned out some legendary stuff too. I guess this is why I never really bought more than a few packs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would certainly buy them from you and/or trade and/or buy them from you and trade you seeds too!


----------



## ianc4990 (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have been so busy the last few months, I've fallen behind on all the happenings. I'm sorry to hear Gromers ill. Hopefully he makes a recovery. Even with OGKB mutants, I'm confident the two packs of Peanut butter Breath would give up some winners and provide a bountiful harvest. Other breeders have used GGG in their work and have turned out some legendary stuff too. I guess this is why I never really bought more than a few packs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also love to get a pack or two. Im about to pop my pack of sophies and would love to be able to actually hunt the strain! Nobodys time is free, im sure multiple of us would willingly make it more than worth your time!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sophies will get you fat $....that's a pack people would love to have. insane front levels and GMO equivalent in stench.
> 
> Grab that pack n sell it dude.
> Here was my keeper (that I LOST!) Oh and that seed was too premature, you know I dug that sucker out (by the stem).
> ...


Oh I can see the seed now. Jeez, it almost look like a mature one too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I would also love to get a pack or two. Im about to pop my pack of sophies and would love to be able to actually hunt the strain! Nobodys time is free, im sure multiple of us would willingly make it more than worth your time!





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I would certainly buy them from you and/or trade and/or buy them from you and trade you seeds too!


Hunt the packs, share the keepers?


----------



## jtgreen (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hunt the packs, share the keepers?


Couldn’t agree more


----------



## Dividedsky (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hunt the packs, share the keepers?


I trade with ya tang...meat for a pheno hunted sofies??


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hunt the packs, share the keepers?


Absolutely, and an F2 with multiple males and females to be shared


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2020)

My plan would be pop everything, flower young in a SOG, take cuts of what looks most promising, finish flowering and see, share beans and cuts.


----------



## mindriot (May 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> My plan would be pop everything, flower young in a SOG, take cuts of what looks most promising, finish flowering and see, share beans and cuts.


 Yea I'm F2ing my PBB currently just in case I don't find a keeper in my 2 packs.. and to preserve the line for other people


----------



## loop718 (May 1, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Anyone know how many freebies are in these packs?
> "Mule Fuel Free Puta 2.0 inside
> Squatch Free Childs Breath inside"


she came with a good amount any ways!


----------



## Thecook (May 1, 2020)

I popped 5 glukie breath but I am afraid they are all ogkb dom... what do you guys think? Is it too early to tell?


----------



## loop718 (May 1, 2020)

Thecook said:


> I popped 5 glukie breath but I am afraid they are all ogkb dom... what do you guys think? Is it too early to tell?View attachment 4551635


Maybe the one on the right is ok but unfortunately those are ogkb. You might get lucky with one or 2 and they will keep up. My unicorn poop is vigorous.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hunt the packs, share the keepers?


Of course! I just love the hunt!!!


----------



## Thecook (May 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Maybe the one on the right is ok but unfortunately those are ogkb. You might get lucky with one or 2 and they will keep up. My unicorn poop is vigorous.


oh really!! should grow them a little bit more or just kill the girls?


----------



## loop718 (May 1, 2020)

Thecook said:


> oh really!! should grow them a little bit more or just kill the girls?


Thats on you i always toss mine unless there making good progress. Its also really early id keep em untill you know there not really moving.


----------



## Railage (May 1, 2020)

Thecook said:


> oh really!! should grow them a little bit more or just kill the girls?


Grow them out you might get one that can keep up.

Mine isn’t spectacular but it’ll probably be some decent bud.


----------



## Thecook (May 1, 2020)

alright its only day 11 they seem a little behind, but I keep them. I am popping some new ones for sure


----------



## Dividedsky (May 1, 2020)

Thecook said:


> alright its only day 11 they seem a little behind, but I keep them. I am popping some new ones for sure


Grow em out dude for sure


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 1, 2020)

This is what I have left, they are so hard not to pop as everything I ever have from thugpug has been awesome.


----------



## loop718 (May 1, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> This is what I have left, they are so hard not to pop as everything I ever have from thugpug has been awesome.View attachment 4551927


Pop them bro!!!! Make way more off a harvest of tp then a auction.


----------



## loop718 (May 1, 2020)

I just planted 12 halitosis breath seeds. All 12 germed. I also popped platinum kush breath from inhouse, gg4 ibl by mycotek, 3 chems 2.0 by top dawg. Might take a break from popping after this run. Going to run what i have in the stable for awhile and see what i can do for max yield. I have meat breath, unicorn poop, puta, sherb, pbb, strawberries n cream by extoic genetix, nyc chem by top dawg. All are mothers to clone from plus possible mothers from the 4 i just popped. Im always down for trades too.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 1, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> This is what I have left, they are so hard not to pop as everything I ever have from thugpug has been awesome.View attachment 4551927


Gimme them nanas!!! Haha


----------



## ianc4990 (May 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I just planted 12 halitosis breath seeds. All 12 germed. I also popped platinum kush breath from inhouse, gg4 ibl by mycotek, 3 chems 2.0 by top dawg. Might take a break from popping after this run. Going to run what i have in the stable for awhile and see what i can do for max yield. I have meat breath, unicorn poop, puta, sherb, pbb, strawberries n cream by extoic genetix, nyc chem by top dawg. All are mothers to clone from plus possible mothers from the 4 i just popped. Im always down for trades too.


You got a journal? Ive got a pack of the gg4 ibl on deck for next round and would love to see someone else grow them out!


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Pop them bro!!!! Make way more off a harvest of tp then a auction.


Oh I have been, bud!!! Currently running Garlic Butter, PBB, Cherry Pie Breath, Bubblegum Breath, Stankasaurus, &PB Lady.. a whole pack of each, found a keeper male stankasaurus &PBB. The rest just weren't what I was looking for.. all the females look great in their own way, only got 3 ogkb phenos out of all females but they are keeping up so they will stay. I will start a journal on riu soon. Here is a ogkb Garlic Butter I put in a 500 gall I have out in the woods.



Can't see her too well but I had to get those caps in the shot  more to come.


----------



## loop718 (May 1, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You got a journal? Ive got a pack of the gg4 ibl on deck for next round and would love to see someone else grow them out!


ill start one up soon as they show face!


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 1, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Gimme them nanas!!! Haha


Only way I'm getting rid of them is a trade for meatbreath. I'm not into all the money grubbing. &Even then it's like ehhhhh.. only reason I want the meat is because last year I crossed a huge frosty stud of a Sophie's breath with 5 different meatbreath females. None of the cuts I took made it do to a watering error by a friend of mine that was supposed to be watching them (no, I didn't commit murder again. I've since forgiven the poor sod.) &I would like to bx to a meatbreath mom. But even that doesn't sound super appealing to me anymore since I have multiple meatbreath x Sophie's breath F1 seeds to go through to make F2s &I may just find a heavy meat leaner to make the F2 even better. Breeder problems lol. &On top of that dead banana bx?!?!? I gotta see what that shit is all about hahahahaha. Let me hunt through these meat x Sophie's &I'll make an assessment  you are probably one of the few I would let the pack go to though, my guy. I saw you trying to get them on the oes auction! Also since it's dead banana hit with banana pollen am I right to assume this whole pack of rotten bananas is feminized?!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 1, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> Only way I'm getting rid of them is a trade for meatbreath. I'm not into all the money grubbing. &Even then it's like ehhhhh.. only reason I want the meat is because last year I crossed a huge frosty stud of a Sophie's breath with 5 different meatbreath females. None of the cuts I took made it do to a watering error by a friend of mine that was supposed to be watching them (no, I didn't commit murder again. I've since forgiven the poor sod.) &I would like to bx to a meatbreath mom. But even that doesn't sound super appealing to me anymore since I have multiple meatbreath x Sophie's breath F1 seeds to go through to make F2s &I may just find a heavy meat leaner to make the F2 even better. Breeder problems lol. &On top of that dead banana bx?!?!? I gotta see what that shit is all about hahahahaha. Let me hunt through these meat x Sophie's &I'll make an assessment  you are probably one of the few I would let the pack go to though, my guy. I saw you trying to get them on the oes auction! Also since it's dead banana hit with banana pollen am I right to assume this whole pack of rotten bananas is feminized?!


Aw man I flipped when I saw the nanas. Arghghrhghrgh I gave my pack of Meatbreath away for an auction for good causes like a year ago. Now I'm not sure how I feel about it!! x'DDD


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 1, 2020)

I had thought I had 4 brunch breath males but this plant is giving me a little bit of hope. The preflowers are very hard to read on this plant. Super vigorous and puts out some massive fan leaves, hope my original assumption is wrong


----------



## Angus Hung (May 1, 2020)

Id be down for trades too .. im in Canada.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 1, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> Only way I'm getting rid of them is a trade for meatbreath. I'm not into all the money grubbing. &Even then it's like ehhhhh.. only reason I want the meat is because last year I crossed a huge frosty stud of a Sophie's breath with 5 different meatbreath females. None of the cuts I took made it do to a watering error by a friend of mine that was supposed to be watching them (no, I didn't commit murder again. I've since forgiven the poor sod.) &I would like to bx to a meatbreath mom. But even that doesn't sound super appealing to me anymore since I have multiple meatbreath x Sophie's breath F1 seeds to go through to make F2s &I may just find a heavy meat leaner to make the F2 even better. Breeder problems lol. &On top of that dead banana bx?!?!? I gotta see what that shit is all about hahahahaha. Let me hunt through these meat x Sophie's &I'll make an assessment  you are probably one of the few I would let the pack go to though, my guy. I saw you trying to get them on the oes auction! Also since it's dead banana hit with banana pollen am I right to assume this whole pack of rotten bananas is feminized?!


I dont believe they are fems, but ive gotten conflicting info. Off to cannabuzz to ask Growmer!


----------



## growster_23 (May 1, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> Only way I'm getting rid of them is a trade for meatbreath. I'm not into all the money grubbing. &Even then it's like ehhhhh.. only reason I want the meat is because last year I crossed a huge frosty stud of a Sophie's breath with 5 different meatbreath females. None of the cuts I took made it do to a watering error by a friend of mine that was supposed to be watching them (no, I didn't commit murder again. I've since forgiven the poor sod.) &I would like to bx to a meatbreath mom. But even that doesn't sound super appealing to me anymore since I have multiple meatbreath x Sophie's breath F1 seeds to go through to make F2s &I may just find a heavy meat leaner to make the F2 even better. Breeder problems lol. &On top of that dead banana bx?!?!? I gotta see what that shit is all about hahahahaha. Let me hunt through these meat x Sophie's &I'll make an assessment  you are probably one of the few I would let the pack go to though, my guy. I saw you trying to get them on the oes auction! Also since it's dead banana hit with banana pollen am I right to assume this whole pack of rotten bananas is feminized?!


Dead bananas x banana og is rotten bananas. Dead bananas is deathstar x banana og


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 2, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Dead bananas x banana og is rotten bananas. Dead bananas is deathstar x banana og


So two things here. Also, I'm just asking questions here by the way so since someone can't read let me clarify again. The question was "am I right in assuming that these are feminized?" Not "what does someone _think_ the parents are." Hopefully you can understand now.

So I know there is a strain Banana O.G. which is Ghost O.G. x Sagarmartha 60/40 &I may totally be wrong here but I thought that the actual Banana O.G. that is desired &sought after is a phenotype of O.G. Kush, meaning a banana female. The one found by orgnkid is the one that comes to mind. This I do not know.

However, what I do know is that Dead Banana is actually Banana O.G. (FEMALE*) x reversed Deathstar pollen (FEMALE*). Not what was previously stated. So that means Dead Banana is a feminized strain. That being said the Banana O.G. that gromer used in that cross is female, so if Rotten Banana is Dead Banana (FEMALE*) x Banana O.G. &that Banana O.G. is a cloned phenotype (orgnkid cut Banana O.G.) then that Banana is also reversed most likely to produce pollen (FEMALE*) which would make Rotten Bananas feminized as well. I think? I hope! Knowing all those are going to be female would make me a lot more happier seeing how much they cost me!!!


----------



## jtgreen (May 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I dont believe they are fems, but ive gotten conflicting info. Off to cannabuzz to ask Growmer!
> [/QUOTE
> There are several fems


----------



## growster_23 (May 2, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> So two things here. Also, I'm just asking questions here by the way so since someone can't read let me clarify again. The question was "am I right in assuming that these are feminized?" Not "what does someone _think_ the parents are." Hopefully you can understand now.
> 
> So I know there is a strain Banana O.G. which is Ghost O.G. x Sagarmartha 60/40 &I may totally be wrong here but I thought that the actual Banana O.G. that is desired &sought after is a phenotype of O.G. Kush, meaning a banana female. The one found by orgnkid is the one that comes to mind. This I do not know.
> 
> However, what I do know is that Dead Banana is actually Banana O.G. (FEMALE*) x reversed Deathstar pollen (FEMALE*). Not what was previously stated. So that means Dead Banana is a feminized strain. That being said the Banana O.G. that gromer used in that cross is female, so if Rotten Banana is Dead Banana (FEMALE*) x Banana O.G. &that Banana O.G. is a cloned phenotype (orgnkid cut Banana O.G.) then that Banana is also reversed most likely to produce pollen (FEMALE*) which would make Rotten Bananas feminized as well. I think? I hope! Knowing all those are going to be female would make me a lot more happier seeing how much they cost me!!!


Those seeds are fems


----------



## nc208 (May 2, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> .


I hope you enjoy that sophie's breath. I got a bag of that a while a go and it was some bomb smoke. Also super jealous of those deathstar s1s. I hope you find fire in there.


----------



## jtgreen (May 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I hope you enjoy that sophie's breath. I got a bag of that a while a go and it was some bomb smoke. Also super jealous of those deathstar s1s. I hope you find fire in there.


I wish they was mine just a pic off the net I found


----------



## ianc4990 (May 2, 2020)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> So two things here. Also, I'm just asking questions here by the way so since someone can't read let me clarify again. The question was "am I right in assuming that these are feminized?" Not "what does someone _think_ the parents are." Hopefully you can understand now.
> 
> So I know there is a strain Banana O.G. which is Ghost O.G. x Sagarmartha 60/40 &I may totally be wrong here but I thought that the actual Banana O.G. that is desired &sought after is a phenotype of O.G. Kush, meaning a banana female. The one found by orgnkid is the one that comes to mind. This I do not know.
> 
> However, what I do know is that Dead Banana is actually Banana O.G. (FEMALE*) x reversed Deathstar pollen (FEMALE*). Not what was previously stated. So that means Dead Banana is a feminized strain. That being said the Banana O.G. that gromer used in that cross is female, so if Rotten Banana is Dead Banana (FEMALE*) x Banana O.G. &that Banana O.G. is a cloned phenotype (orgnkid cut Banana O.G.) then that Banana is also reversed most likely to produce pollen (FEMALE*) which would make Rotten Bananas feminized as well. I think? I hope! Knowing all those are going to be female would make me a lot more happier seeing how much they cost me!!!


Growmer said they are both fem strains like you thought!


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Growmer said they are both fem strains like you thought!


Hellllllllll yeahhhh!! Thanks Ian!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 2, 2020)

For what it's worth, I'm almost positive that Orgnkid's Banana (the one everyone's raved about forever) was the Ghost OG x Sags 60/40, I remember seeing that lineage listed in his posts on IG some time back. Not just an OG kush pheno (but I've heard about this as well - always assumed it was a layman's term of explaining Ghost x Sags 60/40).

A few different breeders have told me that Kid lost his cut a few times over the many years and has replaced it with a bx cut or s1 while carrying the same title 'orgnkid banana og cut'. So the orgnkid cut of today that someone has may very well be one of those unless someone's had it since way back then.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 2, 2020)

Does anyone have any info or links they can provide to the Grapefruit Cookies cut that Gromer used in his Ruby Red and Honey Bell’s crosses? I tried looking anywhere I really could and couldn’t find much info. I know a lot of people went apeshit trying to grab all the packs of Ruby Red when they first dropped and I ordered a pack of Honey Bells so any info will be highly appreciated. Also ordered a pack of Dingle Berry(the last one that was in stock on GLO, for now at least) and I’m super stoked for that one. Cherry Puff and Cherry Pie Breath crossed should have some serious funky cherry terps.


----------



## Railage (May 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Does anyone have any info or links they can provide to the Grapefruit Cookies cut that Gromer used in his Ruby Red and Honey Bell’s crosses? I tried looking anywhere I really could and couldn’t find much info. I know a lot of people went apeshit trying to grab all the packs of Ruby Red when they first dropped and I ordered a pack of Honey Bells so any info will be highly appreciated. Also ordered a pack of Dingle Berry(the last one that was in stock on GLO, for now at least) and I’m super stoked for that one. Cherry Puff and Cherry Pie Breath crossed should have some serious funky cherry terps.


I was looking at Dingleberries but I already have 2 packs of Michigan Mouth so I could already get some Dingleberries out of it. =\ couldn’t justify that one.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> I was looking at Dingleberries but I already have 2 packs of Michigan Mouth so I could already get some Dingleberries out of it. =\ couldn’t justify that one.


True that I missed out on the Michigan Mouth and CPB so I had to pull the trigger on it. I was going to order 2 but there was only one in stock.


----------



## Railage (May 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that I missed out on the Michigan Mouth and CPB so I had to pull the trigger on it. I was going to order 2 but there was only one in stock.


Luscious Genetics still has to drop there, they said they were going to let people know through email before they post on social media so you still got a chance to get some more stuff.

I think I’m good on it though, spent $650 in the last few days....

Might need to get some of the Juniors Jello though....


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 2, 2020)

I’ve spent enough on seed in the past month so I’m gonna have to pass on the Michigan Mouth. The only thing I might end up ordering is the Wedding Poop since I missed out on the Puta Breath.


----------



## 357Slug (May 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Does anyone have any info or links they can provide to the Grapefruit Cookies cut that Gromer used in his Ruby Red and Honey Bell’s crosses? I tried looking anywhere I really could and couldn’t find much info. I know a lot of people went apeshit trying to grab all the packs of Ruby Red when they first dropped and I ordered a pack of Honey Bells so any info will be highly appreciated. Also ordered a pack of Dingle Berry(the last one that was in stock on GLO, for now at least) and I’m super stoked for that one. Cherry Puff and Cherry Pie Breath crossed should have some serious funky cherry terps.


It's matanuskathunderseeds cut. You aren't kidding tho, ppl went nutty over it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 2, 2020)

357Slug said:


> It's matanuskathunderseeds cut. You aren't kidding tho, ppl went nutty over it.


Thanks for the info, I’ll look into it and see if I can find any more info on it. I’m sure the cut is some straight fire though, since Gromer has a solid history of making strains that put out insane frost, have insane terps, and need very little trimming.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 2, 2020)

So it’s Grapefruit Juice #3(aka Grapefruit Cookies), the lineage is Grapefruit x Skunk #1 x Grateful Breath. Looks kind of similar to Tropicanna Cookies in my opinion, should be interesting what I find out of the Honey Bell’s. I might pop the Honey Bell’s along with a pack of the Tropicanna Cookies f2 I got to see how they compare.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> I was looking at Dingleberries but I already have 2 packs of Michigan Mouth so I could already get some Dingleberries out of it. =\ couldn’t justify that one.


Michigan mouth is a studly cross though isnt it? Completley different makup than the dingle berry. I thought the same at first, but its a different dad


----------



## ianc4990 (May 2, 2020)

357Slug said:


> It's matanuskathunderseeds cut. You aren't kidding tho, ppl went nutty over it.


They only did because Growmer said it was his sleeper fav of that drop. Blows my mind that there are still Stankasaurus in stock


----------



## Poormansr (May 2, 2020)

‍gloseedbank drop rite now.. moby grapes 2 pacs. Plus older stuff


----------



## Poormansr (May 2, 2020)

Moby grapes gone. 6 of the older stock to choose from


----------



## Railage (May 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Michigan mouth is a studly cross though isnt it? Completley different makup than the dingle berry. I thought the same at first, but its a different dad



Oh shoot I coulda swore I seent it just saying cherry puff (and whatever the other ones were) x Cherry Pie Breath 

But I see it now saying x studley


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 2, 2020)

I grabbed a Peanutbutter Breath. I had 6 packs at one point, gave a couple away and got sick after popping the remaining 4 and couldn't take care of them so they died, so out of all that I never got to grow any out!! 

Taking my chance back! x'D Uno mas.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2020)

Sooo, no go for me. I drove to dispo earlier and they're closed until May 15th. I was so bummed. I not only wanted to check the available seed packs but I wanted some rosin or batter as well.
I even tried looking thru small opening in the window curtain but I couldn't see the shelf behind the counter where the seeds were located

I normally don't get too hyped up over genetics but I kinda want that Sophies Breath to hunt thru with the PBB.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sooo, no go for me. I drove to dispo earlier and they're closed until May 15th. I was so bummed. I not only wanted to check the available seed packs but I wanted some rosin or batter as well.
> I even tried looking thru small opening in the window curtain but I couldn't see the shelf behind the counter where the seeds were located
> 
> I normally don't get too hyped up over genetics but I kinda want that Sophies Breath to hunt thru with the PBB.


Be the first in line when they open! Haha look at the upside, the quarantine could have kept someone else from grabbing those packs!


----------



## Poormansr (May 2, 2020)

They got peanut butter breath , stankasaurus , pb lady and natural gas at glo rite now.. 801pm cali time.


----------



## Cocabam (May 3, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> he said these are the last seeds hes making.He still has a bunch of unreleased stuff though so im pretty sure he'll have a few more drops
> 
> he hasnt even released any crosses from his Dave male yet
> 
> ...


There are some Feminized crosses coming soon too, I have dibs on all the Kosher Meat!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> There are some Feminized crosses coming soon too, I have dibs on all the Kosher Meat!


That’s what’s up, I passed on the Kosher Kush Breath but I would definitely snag some Kosher Meat fems.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> They only did because Growmer said it was his sleeper fav of that drop. Blows my mind that there are still Stankasaurus in stock


True that, makes me kind of wonder if I should snag a second pack of the Stankasaurus or if I should wait and snipe a pack or two of the Wedding Poop if I can find any in stock.


----------



## Railage (May 3, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> There are some Feminized crosses coming soon too, I have dibs on all the Kosher Meat!


Fuuuuuck Gromer stahp


----------



## Cocabam (May 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, makes me kind of wonder if I should snag a second pack of the Stankasaurus or if I should wait and snipe a pack or two of the Wedding Poop if I can find any in stock.


My stankasaurus had 13 seeds including a twin seed, first time I've gotten extras in a gromer pack


----------



## ianc4990 (May 3, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> There are some Feminized crosses coming soon too, I have dibs on all the Kosher Meat!


Where did you find this? I couldnt find it on his instagram


----------



## Railage (May 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Where did you find this? I couldnt find it on his instagram


Yo it’s pretty far down there, I found it. Just look for that same photo, the one right in the middle
December 30th 2019


----------



## ianc4990 (May 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> Yo it’s pretty far down there, I found it. Just look for that same photo, the one right in the middle
> December 30th 2019
> 
> View attachment 4554079


Being that far back, i wonder if the testing didnt go over well....i havent see anything else about a fem line. Hopefully its still in the works, but at this point im not holding my breath. Although it was only 2 months ago that he commented on the fem line.....


----------



## Cocabam (May 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Being that far back, i wonder if the testing didnt go over well....i havent see anything else about a fem line. Hopefully its still in the works, but at this point im not holding my breath. Although it was only 2 months ago that he commented on the fem line.....


His last post about them was april 12th


----------



## Silencio (May 3, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> My stankasaurus had 13 seeds including a twin seed, first time I've gotten extras in a gromer pack


Just got Stanka, Billy, PBCrunch and all had 12 seeds. I wonder if the new drop will have some extras in there.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Just got Stanka, Billy, PBCrunch and all had 12 seeds. I wonder if the new drop will have some extras in there.


Theres a new drop...thought the last drop was literally "the last drop'....jeez, you can't believe shit anymore


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Also don't know why people are going insane over his new/last drop. Gromer even said they are untested and you know what that means- it means you don't know what the fuck you could get. 
Granted I grabbed a few packs of last drop but it wasn't the end of the world if I didn't. I would much rather have his older gear, which I do have a decent amount of.


----------



## nc208 (May 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Theres a new drop...thought the last drop was literally "the last drop'....jeez, you can't believe shit anymore


It's like a rolling stones farewell tour....


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It's like a rolling stones farewell tour....


Haha saw the stones last summer. Thought I saw Mick and Keefs dialysis machicne on stage in the corner. They're next tour will be the wheelchair farewell tour.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> His last post about them was april 12th


Untested fems...ah nah thanks


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also don't know why people are going insane over his new/last drop. Gromer even said they are untested and you know what that means- it means you don't know what the fuck you could get.
> Granted I grabbed a few packs of last drop but it wasn't the end of the world if I didn't. I would much rather have his older gear, which I do have a decent amount of.


That Mendobreath f2 Studly is so well proven though - it's hardly a risk at all. It's smashed so many crosses.
I feel like that alone makes it worthy of taking a shot at - but true you don't 'actually' know.

His fem crosses I'm not so sure about though - feels like slightly more of a gamble.

I'm not sure he'll release those fems in the standard format from everyone saying this is the last drop though.
He may just pass those out to fellow breeders or do something different.

He just did a giveaway for a pack of beans with a random number generator and a bunch of whiners pooped the pool and complained so he said he's not going to do anymore giveaways.....way to ruin it for the rest of us eh?


----------



## loop718 (May 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also don't know why people are going insane over his new/last drop. Gromer even said they are untested and you know what that means- it means you don't know what the fuck you could get.
> Granted I grabbed a few packs of last drop but it wasn't the end of the world if I didn't. I would much rather have his older gear, which I do have a decent amount of.


All of its untested for real. And i was wondering how this is his last drop when he was showing all those dave crosses he did


----------



## Poormansr (May 3, 2020)

Those Dave crosses he chose people to test them for him. I really think he done for awhile until his health gets better.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 3, 2020)

As I understood it his spinal issue is getting too bad to even take care of his plants. 
Some of these otherwise planned upcoming crosses may just be cut short.

From his reply to my asking why Studly came out of retirement - I can see him coming back with a 'limited release' of the Dave stuff after testers are finished (he sent some out to ppl)


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That Mendobreath f2 Studly is so well proven though - it's hardly a risk at all. It's smashed so many crosses.
> I feel like that alone makes it worthy of taking a shot at - but true you don't 'actually' know.
> 
> His fem crosses I'm not so sure about though - feels like slightly more of a gamble.
> ...


Dude trust me I know...i have a few keepers from his mendo breath(studley)x...puta and the sherb are absolute fire. 
Just not sure about the fems, especially if they are untested( I'm not sure if they are or not). I myself am not a big fan of fems in general.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Untested fems...ah nah thanks


They are acutally tested. He said in the post that they were in testing.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> They are acutally tested. He said in the post that they were in testing.


Ight nvm then. Lots of info getting thrown around here. I still wouldn't go for cookie/cake genetics fems...but that just me.


----------



## Socogenetics (May 3, 2020)

Anyone know where the new thug pug drop is


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> Anyone know where the new thug pug drop is


In ur moms asshole


----------



## Socogenetics (May 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> In ur moms asshole


Good one.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> Good one.


Haha I'm just fucking around... look on cannabuzz dude. Gromer list the banks he releases his stuff to.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 3, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> Good one.


Pretty sure luscious genetics is the only one left to drop. Not 100% though


----------



## Railage (May 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Pretty sure luscious genetics is the only one left to drop. Not 100% though


ALERT GLO has some Moby Grape, Honey Bells, Juniors Jello right now. He upped the price again though

I’ll try to remember to post on here when I get the email


----------



## rm32 (May 3, 2020)

Glo has some up right now. I was able to get 1 pack of wedding poop, but the kkb sold out before I could checkout


----------



## loop718 (May 3, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> Those Dave crosses he chose people to test them for him. I really think he done for awhile until his health gets better.


Well go look at his latest post on ig hahah. He just showed pics that urinal cakes are dropping soon


----------



## Poormansr (May 3, 2020)

Honey bell's. Garlic breath 2.0 and pbb at glo rite now. 6pm


----------



## loop718 (May 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That Mendobreath f2 Studly is so well proven though - it's hardly a risk at all. It's smashed so many crosses.
> I feel like that alone makes it worthy of taking a shot at - but true you don't 'actually' know.
> 
> His fem crosses I'm not so sure about though - feels like slightly more of a gamble.
> ...


I love gromers gear but he can be super miserable about shit. He must be bored because he replies to the dumbest shit on ig. So much of the shit he gets flustered about is dumb comments he could just ignore. Same thing with the give away why argue with people in comments and say they ruined it for everybody lolololol 99% its just trolls trying to get him to call them chads and repost the argument wich he does time n time again.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Well go look at his latest post on ig hahah. He just showed pics that urinal cakes are dropping soon


And stinky putang!


----------



## Poormansr (May 3, 2020)

Yup u right .


----------



## ianc4990 (May 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I love gromers gear but he can be super miserable about shit. He must be bored because he replies to the dumbest shit on ig. So much of the shit he gets flustered about is dumb comments he could just ignore. Same thing with the give away why argue with people in comments and say they ruined it for everybody lolololol 99% its just trolls trying to get him to call them chads and repost the argument wich he does time n time again.


I think hes having a hard time coming to terms with his condition. He definitely got shitty with me the first time i messaged him. But as long as hes got good stable genetics, i dont care


----------



## sierrraorganix (May 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I love gromers gear but he can be super miserable about shit. He must be bored because he replies to the dumbest shit on ig. So much of the shit he gets flustered about is dumb comments he could just ignore. Same thing with the give away why argue with people in comments and say they ruined it for everybody lolololol 99% its just trolls trying to get him to call them chads and repost the argument wich he does time n time again.


its all about his genetics and not a personality contest. 
he puts out straight FIRE and is sick of dumbass questions im sure. I wonder how many DM's he gets asking about the new drop recently lol
All i know is Gromer is a LEGEND!


----------



## splonewolf (May 3, 2020)

The trick to messaging gromer and getting him to be nice to you is to send him a pic of his frosty gear you grew out.
You all have had good luck with GLO? Just placed my first order with them.


----------



## superdank330 (May 3, 2020)

Tried to place an order for Garlic Breath but they musta sold out fast. Will have to run my GMO X Orange Zkittles instead from Surfr Seeds


----------



## Railage (May 3, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> The trick to messaging gromer and getting him to be nice to you is to send him a pic of his frosty gear you grew out.
> You all have had good luck with GLO? Just placed my first order with them.



I got my shipping from them, I did two orders and these are my first from them.

Also I have been buttering him up with frosty pics lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 3, 2020)

I've always been careful about how I word things when asking him questions and have always been able to remain on his lighter side.
I wish he was more interested in talking 'about' his strains though.

My first question to him was "What might be the differences you'd see from Lurch and Studly in crosses that used the same mother (i.e. Meatbreath and Meat Madness)" and his response was "They're different strains". So that left me....wanting more info, to say the least. I mean they both are mendo crosses so there's gotta be a similarity...even if there are differences. 

Was lookin for a 'Studly throws frost and potency with a good amount of OGKB phenos, Lurch tends to offer color and weight, stretches a little more' or explain the slight terp difference between them or something. 

Can't win em all I guess. Had me hash tag searching every strain I was getting.

This was my collection before I started popping the packs.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 3, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> The trick to messaging gromer and getting him to be nice to you is to send him a pic of his frosty gear you grew out.
> You all have had good luck with GLO? Just placed my first order with them.


Definitely! Haha.
Yeah GLO is the main bank I use. Always cool, cheap, and fast to deliver.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 3, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> The trick to messaging gromer and getting him to be nice to you is to send him a pic of his frosty gear you grew out.
> You all have had good luck with GLO? Just placed my first order with them.


Just send your updated pug seed collection. He always perks up then hahah. Anyone notice that most places that have any thug in stock have marked the prices up? Ive only been looking at thigs gear for a few months, but its crazy how much stuff has dissappeared lately.


----------



## Poormansr (May 3, 2020)

Supply and demand is a mother fucker...


----------



## GrimeSugar (May 4, 2020)

I found a stash of cherrybreath on heavilyconnected... look under the lowkey banner.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 4, 2020)

GrimeSugar said:


> I found a stash of cherrybreath on heavilyconnected... look under the lowkey banner.


Those dont look like thug pug?


----------



## Poormansr (May 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Those dont look like thug pug?


Thug pug and low key collabed. Those are all thug pug genetics.. just isnt his packaging.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 4, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> Thug pug and low key collabed. Those are all thug pug genetics.. just isnt his packaging.


Yea i looked it up afterward. 


GrimeSugar said:


> I found a stash of cherrybreath on heavilyconnected... look under the lowkey banner.


Did you buy the carls shoes and purple drank breath before you posted? The site hadnt updated that they were sold out until you clicked on them. Figured they had sold recently


----------



## BigSco508 (May 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've always been careful about how I word things when asking him questions and have always been able to remain on his lighter side.
> I wish he was more interested in talking 'about' his strains though.
> 
> My first question to him was "What might be the differences you'd see from Lurch and Studly in crosses that used the same mother (i.e. Meatbreath and Meat Madness)" and his response was "They're different strains". So that left me....wanting more info, to say the least. I mean they both are mendo crosses so there's gotta be a similarity...even if there are differences.
> ...


Wow not one but two Meat Breaths very nice then the Banana Breath woooooo weeeeeee and those lost to the game pack of White Montage are a Surprise to say the least then as if he hasn't slapped me across the face with his dick enough times he drops the Sophie Breath at the end dam you Piffy !!!  you make me wanna 

lol JK nice stash brother !


----------



## GrimeSugar (May 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Yea i looked it up afterward.
> 
> Did you buy the carls shoes and purple drank breath before you posted? The site hadnt updated that they were sold out until you clicked on them. Figured they had sold recently


Aww Yeah! Had me sum purple drank and a cherry. 
finding pbb in a dispensary then realizing a friend was growing out sophies breath brought me fourth from the 'CUSTY status into crafting hed stash


----------



## ianc4990 (May 4, 2020)

GrimeSugar said:


> Aww Yeah! Had me sum purple drank and a cherry.
> finding pbb in a dispensary then realizing a friend was growing out sophies breath brought me fourth from the 'CUSTY status into crafting hed stash


Prob a good thing you did. Ive started buying every pug strain i dont have lately. I already have a few of his cherry crosses, and not really a fan of purple punch, so i didnt need them anyways lol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Prob a good thing you did. Ive started buying every pug strain i dont have lately. I already have a few of his cherry crosses, and not really a fan of purple punch, so i didnt need them anyways lol


Tpugs cherry terps are where its at. I running a black cherry pie breath right now. Do you find purple punch not strong on the potency side?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> The trick to messaging gromer and getting him to be nice to you is to send him a pic of his frosty gear you grew out.
> You all have had good luck with GLO? Just placed my first order with them.


I’ve made multiple orders through GLO and have gotten every single one within about a week.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Railage said:


> NOOOOOO Peanut Butter Breath herming out... Typically I would just kill it but I only have 6 females left so I’m gonna pluck these (I already did) and keep a close eye on it..
> 
> View attachment 4513235



bullshit dude

about to fuck a whole room up with those dicks

dosidos has plenty of herm reports - just another forum cross that herms like forum 

straight up garbage


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’ve made multiple orders through GLO and have gotten every single one within about a week.



it was always about 2 weeks for me when i ordered with that clown


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> it was always about 2 weeks for me when i ordered with that clown


Krinkkkkk


----------



## Railage (May 4, 2020)

Got mine in


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> bullshit dude
> 
> about to fuck a whole room up with those dicks
> 
> ...


That's what I heard-dosidos is not as stable as people think. I just picked up a pheno hunted peanut butter breath, so definitely happy about it after seeing that. I'll pop my pack of pbb down the road.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 4, 2020)

There's a physical dispensary type place in Michigan that has some old packs of Thugpug seeds on their website (the website looks like shit but apparently it is theirs) for sale. Halitoses, Tang, Cactus, Bubblegum...

Catch is you have to send them a money order - and I can't imagine the packs are stored well, probably sitting in a display case for a couple years.

Capital City Provisioning Center is the spot, and Shopccsb.com is their site.
If anyone hops on that - be sure to call their physical store first to ask if their seed list on the site is up-to-date.

I tried to call to check for the sake of it, but no answer for like 25 rings.


----------



## splonewolf (May 4, 2020)

East coast seed bank is live tonight at 8 pm with the new drop


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Just got these in, took less than a week-


----------



## Railage (May 4, 2020)

Labyrinth Seed Co is doing the new drop at 3 PM PST


----------



## Cocabam (May 4, 2020)

Railage said:


> Labyrinth Seed Co is doing the new drop at 3 PM PST


3pm PST tomorrow, not today


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2020)

got my packs from GLO today


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> My first question to him was "What might be the differences you'd see from Lurch and Studly in crosses that used the same mother (i.e. Meatbreath and Meat Madness)" and his response was "They're different strains". So that left me....wanting more info, to say the least. I mean they both are mendo crosses so there's gotta be a similarity...even if there are differences.
> 
> Was lookin for a 'Studly throws frost and potency with a good amount of OGKB phenos, Lurch tends to offer color and weight, stretches a little more' or explain the slight terp difference between them or something.


Is this info from your own experience?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Tpugs cherry terps are where its at. I running a black cherry pie breath right now. Do you find purple punch not strong on the potency side?


Everything ive heard about purple punch, is that its ALL bag appeal. Everyone sees it and buys it.......once. Never had it myself honestly, he just got too many other crosses od rather jump on


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Everything ive heard about purple punch, is that its ALL bag appeal. Everyone sees it and buys it.......once. Never had it myself honestly, he just got too many other crosses od rather jump on


Ya I was asking because that's what I thought myself- killer bag appeal not so great on potency.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Everything ive heard about purple punch, is that its ALL bag appeal. Everyone sees it and buys it.......once. Never had it myself honestly, he just got too many other crosses od rather jump on


I hear a lot of people say that PP lacks potency, but in my personal experience the two batches I’ve had were extremely tasty and was a good nighttime smoke. Not devastatingly potent where a couple puffs off a joint will put you out, but potent enough that after a joint I felt really relaxed and helped with my insomnia tremendously. I still have some Modified Grapes(GMO x PP) flower that I’ve been smoking on the past week and the GMO definitely added more potency while still keeping the lovely jar appeal and candy grape and gas terps. Definitely glad I got two packs of the Purple Drank Breath in the vault. In my opinion PP became the new blue dream for commercial growers since it has a lot more jar/bag appeal. Which in my opinion has tainted a lot of peoples perspective of Purple Punch just because the first time they got it they got a bad batch. This is some of the batch of Modified Grapes I’ve been smoking on and it’s a pleasure just to open the jar. Candy grape and gas terps slap me in the face every time I open the jar and I love it.


----------



## Joka420 (May 4, 2020)

Guys I need help deciding, Garlic breath 2.0 or Natural Gas?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I hear a lot of people say that PP lacks potency, but in my personal experience the two batches I’ve had were extremely tasty and was a good nighttime smoke. Not devastatingly potent where a couple puffs off a joint will put you out, but potent enough that after a joint I felt really relaxed and helped with my insomnia tremendously. I still have some Modified Grapes(GMO x PP) flower that I’ve been smoking on the past week and the GMO definitely added more potency while still keeping the lovely jar appeal and candy grape and gas terps. Definitely glad I got two packs of the Purple Drank Breath in the vault. In my opinion PP became the new blue dream for commercial growers since it has a lot more jar/bag appeal. Which in my opinion has tainted a lot of peoples perspective of Purple Punch just because the first time they got it they got a bad batch. This is some of the batch of Modified Grapes I’ve been smoking on and it’s a pleasure just to open the jar. Candy grape and gas terps slap me in the face every time I open the jar and I love it.


Ya I don't need it it to be potent at times, actually most of the time. I like a night time chill bud that doesn't have me pondering my destiny.


----------



## Joedank (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I don't need it it to be potent at times, actually most of the time. I like a night time chill bud that doesn't have me pondering my destiny.


This is me too


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I don't need it it to be potent at times, actually most of the time. I like a night time chill bud that doesn't have me pondering my destiny.


Same, as long as it tastes good, helps with pain, and is relaxing I’m more than happy with it. Some strains just make my mind race and make my anxiety worse, so I try and stay away from those.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I hear a lot of people say that PP lacks potency, but in my personal experience the two batches I’ve had were extremely tasty and was a good nighttime smoke. Not devastatingly potent where a couple puffs off a joint will put you out, but potent enough that after a joint I felt really relaxed and helped with my insomnia tremendously. I still have some Modified Grapes(GMO x PP) flower that I’ve been smoking on the past week and the GMO definitely added more potency while still keeping the lovely jar appeal and candy grape and gas terps. Definitely glad I got two packs of the Purple Drank Breath in the vault. In my opinion PP became the new blue dream for commercial growers since it has a lot more jar/bag appeal. Which in my opinion has tainted a lot of peoples perspective of Purple Punch just because the first time they got it they got a bad batch. This is some of the batch of Modified Grapes I’ve been smoking on and it’s a pleasure just to open the jar. Candy grape and gas terps slap me in the face every time I open the jar and I love it.



I just think it's a super short high - not bad but definitely not good


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That's what I heard-dosidos is not as stable as people think. I just picked up a pheno hunted peanut butter breath, so definitely happy about it after seeing that. I'll pop my pack of pbb down the road.



Nah it's not stable - makes me nervous to run the PBB that's for sure


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2020)

Joka420 said:


> Guys I need help deciding, Garlic breath 2.0 or Natural Gas?


Really depends on what you’re looking for, if your having a hard time choosing get one or two of both. From my experience and a lot of other peoples experience you have a really good chance at finding a keeper out of one pack or even multiple keepers.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Nah it's not stable - makes me nervous to run the PBB that's for sure


Damn, I haven’t seen or heard anyone really having problems with peanut butter breath but that’s good to know. Looks like I’ll have to keep an eye out when I pop the two packs I got, as well as the 2 packs of Secret Formula(WiFi 43 x Dosidos) I got from Archive.


----------



## Rackerbob (May 4, 2020)

What should I try to get from his new drop? I'm looking at kosher kush breath?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2020)

Rackerbob said:


> What should I try to get from his new drop? I'm looking at kosher kush breath?


Honestly you can’t go wrong with any of them, just pick which ones you think you’ll think will do best in your setup and what kind of terps you enjoy. What I wanna know is where people are still finding KKB still in stock at? I’ve been trying to find a pack or two of the Wedding Poop and I can’t find them anywhere. Looks like I’ll have to settle for when he drops the Urinal Cakes.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 4, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Is this info from your own experience?


Describing the two males was an example (with the exception of studly throwing a good number of OGKB phenos - that's true) of what I would have liked to hear. So nah not real info!!



This here is studly spewright - he's a mutant in his own right. The prize male.

Pic came from Gromer after he'd announced 'Studlys' retirement. Like 1.5-2yrs ago.
I just saved it so I could always refer back to it when popping breath crosses from him.

P.s. regarding purple punch - that's why everyone makes crosses with it, trying to keep her frost content while upping potency (at least that's what I hear).


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Nah it's not stable - makes me nervous to run the PBB that's for sure


I just ordered another pack of it myself since my seedlings round went to shite during flu season.
If you decide not to run them down the line send em back and I'll hunt both  - though I have 2-3 runs already planned beforehand.


----------



## Joka420 (May 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Really depends on what you’re looking for, if your having a hard time choosing get one or two of both. From my experience and a lot of other peoples experience you have a really good chance at finding a keeper out of one pack or even multiple keepers.


I ordered PBB already so looking for the best out of Garlic breath 2.0 or Natrual gas for my last pick. I like dank stinky strains, can you give me a idea of the differences between the two? Budget is a issue other wise id get all 3 lol


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Krinkkkkk


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I just ordered another pack of it myself since my seedlings round went to shite during flu season.
> If you decide not to run them down the line send em back and I'll hunt both  - though I have 2-3 runs already planned beforehand.



i was thinking to contact you about that earlier


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn, I haven’t seen or heard anyone really having problems with peanut butter breath but that’s good to know. Looks like I’ll have to keep an eye out when I pop the two packs I got, as well as the 2 packs of Secret Formula(WiFi 43 x Dosidos) I got from Archive.



But that dude just posted that pic with the PBB throwing dicks - i quoted it - go look


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2020)

Railage said:


> NOOOOOO Peanut Butter Breath herming out... Typically I would just kill it but I only have 6 females left so I’m gonna pluck these (I already did) and keep a close eye on it..
> 
> View attachment 4513235


How far up do they go? 

Please tell me they're just lowers. Fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Rackerbob (May 4, 2020)

Wow couldn't even get 1 pack from EC


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 4, 2020)

I've ran 2 packs of PBB and one threw a few balls down low, plucked them and that was it


----------



## Cocabam (May 4, 2020)

EC only put 2 packs of KKB up lmao


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 4, 2020)

somehow snagged a pack of moby grape off of ec. really wanted that juniors jello though.


----------



## superdank330 (May 4, 2020)

had a Moby Grape but didnt check out fast enough lol


----------



## Railage (May 4, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> How far up do they go?
> 
> Please tell me they're just lowers. Fuuuuuuuuck


It’s was just a few down low, nothing else has popped out of it (#3) or any of the other PBBs, I also have a round 2 (probably around day 40) of the same pheno going and at the end of this week I’ll be cloning it again to get it ready to run for a round 3.

Haven’t seen anymore nuts.


----------



## Prestoned (May 4, 2020)

Just got a pack of Kosher Kush Breath, Moby Grape, The Meaty One and Dingleberry, I missed the Honey Bells and a couple others though unfortunately. Still pretty damn happy though.

Going to get some Jedi Breath from a local headshop in the next day or so, equally satisfying.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 4, 2020)

I checked out those 2 kkbs in less than 10 sec with the fast pay option with paypal (it has your info so you dont need to enter any)
And I missed em x'D 10....seconds.


----------



## Cocabam (May 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I checked out those 2 kkbs in less than 10 sec with the fast pay option with paypal (it has your info so you dont need to enter any)
> And I missed em x'D 10....seconds.


Same here, and HarvestMutual was sold out of KKB the second they posted their drop


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Nah it's not stable - makes me nervous to run the PBB that's for sure


You should be good dude...alot of people have run pbb and had no problems. A few people I know have run it and had great result, no nanners, no herms. I got a few cuts of 2 solid phenos of pbb that are winners. Granted herms happen with all these cookie/cake genetics and maybe more than we think or know. I tend to think some people on the forum might get them and not let it be known cause they don't want to look bad. There's so many factor the could led to a dude getting a balls on his plant though, light leak, over feeding, neglect so who knows. In my personal experiences, key word MY, is the only time I ever got a herm plant is with fem seeds and that's why I try to stay away from fems. Not saying all fems herm but the 2 times I got herms was from fem seed and a clone from a fem seed. Was a legit herm also cause my other plants were fine since I got the fucker out of the room.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You should be good dude...alot of people have run pbb and had no problems. A few people I know have run it and had great result, no nanners, no herms. I got a few cuts of 2 solid phenos of pbb that are winners. Granted herms happen with all these cookie/cake genetics and maybe more than we think or know. I tend to think some people on the forum might get them and not let it be known cause they don't want to look bad. There's so many factor the could led to a dude getting a balls on his plant though, light leak, over feeding, neglect so who knows. In my personal experiences, key word MY, is the only time I ever got a herm plant is with fem seeds and that's why I try to stay away from fems. Not saying all fems herm but the 2 times I got herms was from fem seed and a clone from a fem seed. Was a legit herm also cause my other plants were fine since I got the fucker out of the room.



Yea - but if you're getting male flowers in week 4, that's nearly 100% wonky genetics - and that pic clearly looks like they're in week 4 or 5 max 

i've only done a few fems and had no herms with them...it was a while ago tho - i ran white fire og and the white strawberry from og raskal and i think i ran the buddha tahoe from caliconnect all fems - god that was nearly 10 years ago...i think thats the only experience i can talk about with fems but yea no chicks with dicks 

anything ive run with thin mint have been no problems at all - cant say the same about forum....i really think ppl shouldnt breed with forum in it's lineage


----------



## tko2184 (May 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I sent my invoice to growmer and got the thumbs up from him before i sent my payment lol


I work with a buddy who uses g and l and they seem to be legit so as it goes my buddy says that glo and thug pug well his gear was one of the first to sell his beans and that is why he got the drop early also that alot of other banks got them as well already but are holding off probably for auction.> all this i dont know for sure my homie is legit though and he uses them that is all i do know for real. and i also ordered the moby grape


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Yea - but if you're getting male flowers in week 4, that's nearly 100% wonky genetics - and that pic clearly looks like they're in week 4 or 5 max
> 
> i've only done a few fems and had no herms with them...it was a while ago tho - i ran white fire og and the white strawberry from og raskal and i think i ran the buddha tahoe from caliconnect all fems - god that was nearly 10 years ago...i think thats the only experience i can talk about with fems but yea no chicks with dicks
> 
> anything ive run with thin mint have been no problems at all - cant say the same about forum....i really think ppl shouldnt breed with forum in it's lineage


I agree I think there a decent amount of breeding going on with bunk herm genetics, that clearly aren't getting tested before hitting the sales floor.
I was just talking about my experience with fems, nothing to do with pbb or regs. Don't even know why I brought it up. 

Either way I think you should pop peanut butter breath because its a fire strain. I don't know who had the herm but its the 1st I've seen on here with pbb. I think I myself would lean towards the gelatos, and sunset sherb crosses over dosidos. Seems alot of stuff has dosidos in it these days.


----------



## Cocabam (May 4, 2020)

GLO dropped again


----------



## Railage (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Yea - but if you're getting male flowers in week 4, that's nearly 100% wonky genetics - and that pic clearly looks like they're in week 4 or 5 max
> 
> i've only done a few fems and had no herms with them...it was a while ago tho - i ran white fire og and the white strawberry from og raskal and i think i ran the buddha tahoe from caliconnect all fems - god that was nearly 10 years ago...i think thats the only experience i can talk about with fems but yea no chicks with dicks
> 
> anything ive run with thin mint have been no problems at all - cant say the same about forum....i really think ppl shouldnt breed with forum in it's lineage


It was like day 17-20 when that one hermed, I talked about it not even being day 21 yet cause I hadn’t cleaned them up yet.

It’s day 61 on them now


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Railage said:


> It was like day 17-20 when that one hermed, I talked about it not even being day 21 yet cause I hadn’t cleaned them up yet.


Ya I saw the pic it looked only 2 weeks in. You just plucked em and all was good, right? All reviews have been great with pbb, I've had a few friends that run it and they love that shit. No herm, nanners. Just fire bud


----------



## Railage (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I saw the pic it looked only 2 weeks in. You just plucked em and all was good, right? All reviews have been great with pbb, I've had a few friends that run it and they love that shit. No herm, nanners. Just fire bud


Yeah plucked them and haven’t seen anything since, also right when that happened I threw a top of it that I had cloned into flower and it’s around day 40 now and hasn’t had anything like that.

At least one of the KKB packs had more than 12 seeds, I didn’t get any twin seeds.

16 seeds in the Moby Grape, that’s not a crushed seed, it’s a flake from around one of the seeds, I grabbed 4 of them and one did look pretty wiener though.

The 4th one from the bottom on the right


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Describing the two males was an example (with the exception of studly throwing a good number of OGKB phenos - that's true) of what I would have liked to hear. So nah not real info!!
> 
> View attachment 4555350
> 
> ...


Duude! Exactly what ive been looking for, wish it was a pic of him flowering. Would be nice to see its traits.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 5, 2020)

Just waiting on terpyseeds to ship out my other 10 packs lol.....and another from deeplyrooted...quarantine hasnt been easy on my pocket haha


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Yall need to quit it with showing the Rotten Bananas 

I can't deal! x'DDD Thank goodness I'm getting an orgnkid cut soon... But still! arghhh  ...Almost want to get the Banana OG f3 from Zoolander and back cross to the kid cut (or would that be an IX technically?).
Nice collection! That thugsbreath too.

I would have bought velveeta but I don't trust cheese strains anymore, they don't have that deep cheddar funk I recall so clearly from about 6 years back. Random 'Cheese' at a dispo was like concentrated cheddar Cheeto powder in scent with a flavor that perfectly matched and remained on the tongue. Mmm mm mm. Bastards wouldn't sell me a cut or share lineage. Not too interested in the 'fruity' cheese or 'blue' cheese that seem to be a lot more common. Ran MAC and Cheese by cap...just candy mac terps.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 5, 2020)

I paid dearly for the Bananas! Lol That and the sophies breath will probably be the last packs i bust open. After i get the rest of my packs, ill have 23 thug pug strains, so its going to take me a while to sort through them all. Ive got another couple i want to grab before they are gone, plus the kosher fems, and stinky putang, and urinal cake, and, and, and it never ends haha


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Labyrinth Seed Co drops Thugpug today (5/5/20) at 3pm Pacific Standard Time.

They don't take CC but they do have a few payment options like venmo and cashapp.
@labyrinthseedco on IG.

Good luck once again fellas.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Just waiting on terpyseeds to ship out my other 10 packs lol.....and another from deeplyrooted...quarantine hasnt been easy on my pocket haha
> View attachment 4555677


Got a pack of ruby red i'm willing to trade for Sophies or Rotten's just throwing it out their


----------



## ianc4990 (May 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Got a pack of ruby red i'm willing to trade for Sophies or Rotten's just throwing it out their


The ruby red didnt really draw my attention, i thought it was overhyped from the start. I skipped on the honey bells too, just didnt draw me in like the others. Itll def be worth a pretty penny on the resale market if people start coming out with amazing phenos. There are a few packs out there that could draw my attention away from either of those packs though!


----------



## ianc4990 (May 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yall need to quit it with showing the Rotten Bananas
> 
> I can't deal! x'DDD Thank goodness I'm getting an orgnkid cut soon... But still! arghhh  ...Almost want to get the Banana OG f3 from Zoolander and back cross to the kid cut (or would that be an IX technically?).
> Nice collection! That thugsbreath too.
> ...


Ive got a uk cheese x cookies and cream that came in a grab bag that im curious how is going to turn out. Its up in 2 rounds with the gg4 ibl (mycotek), rozay sorbet (relentless), kurple fantasy #1 (imperial), canis majoris (secret society). 
I dont think ive ever had a cheese strain. Trying to get a broader spectrum of terps rather than just sweet that ive been getting with cannarado


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Joka420 said:


> I ordered PBB already so looking for the best out of Garlic breath 2.0 or Natrual gas for my last pick. I like dank stinky strains, can you give me a idea of the differences between the two? Budget is a issue other wise id get all 3 lol


Garlic breath 2.0 is GMO x Junior aka Mendobreath f4 so you’re going to be more likely to find Mendobreath leaning pheno’s, GMO dom pheno’s, and possibly even OGKB dominant pheno’s. Where as the Natural Gas it’s GMO x Mr. Stinky A.k.a. Cherry Valley so you’ll probably find some more Cherry Pie/OG dominant phenos as well as GMO pheno’s. Now that’s just an educated guess, so I would go with Garlic Breath 2.0 if you want more cookie dominant plants and terps. If you like cherry, gas, and GMO funk like terps I would go with the Natural Gas.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> But that dude just posted that pic with the PBB throwing dicks - i quoted it - go look


That’s what I’m saying thanks for the heads up I didn’t see the pic the other dude posted. I’m more worried about the Secret Formula from Archive then the PBB from Gromer though.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s what I’m saying thanks for the heads up I didn’t see the pic the other dude posted. I’m more worried about the Secret Formula from Archive then the PBB from Gromer though.



gotcha....yea dosidos x wifi sounds dicey for sure


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> gotcha....yea dosidos x wifi sounds dicey for sure


Definitely, but anything that has a lot of cookies in it’s genetics is kind of a roll of the dice anyways. I haven’t heard anyone complaining about finding herms out of the Secret formula, and all the pictures I’ve seen so far look amazing so fingers crossed.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I saw the pic it looked only 2 weeks in. You just plucked em and all was good, right? All reviews have been great with pbb, I've had a few friends that run it and they love that shit. No herm, nanners. Just fire bud



and that's encouraging to hear too 

i had runs with forum too where i'd only have 1 plant that would herm around week 3 on the bottoms, i'd pluck em off and all was good. and not 1 other plant would have them....but ive also had half of them get them, and then i might miss a couple and im finding seeds in another strain or 2 instead....so in the end, is it really worth it to keep dealing with that? that's really up to you....but for me? i gotta discontinue that because one of these runs, it's gonna get me good - and it has


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Definitely, but anything that has a lot of cookies in it’s genetics is kind of a roll of the dice anyways. I haven’t heard anyone complaining about finding herms out of the Secret formula, and all the pictures I’ve seen so far look amazing so fingers crossed.



but would you agree that it's only forum and not thin mint? ive never had an issue with a thin mint cross and i dont think i know anybody who has


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> and that's encouraging to hear too
> 
> i had runs with forum too where i'd only have 1 plant that would herm around week 3 on the bottoms, i'd pluck em off and all was good. and not 1 other plant would have them....but ive also had half of them get them, and then i might miss a couple and im finding seeds in another strain or 2 instead....so in the end, is it really worth it to keep dealing with that? that's really up to you....but for me? i gotta discontinue that because one of these runs, it's gonna get me good - and it has


True as of right now I can’t run anything due to a legal situation, but my typical runs are just 6-12 plants for head stash. So if I find a herm or 2 it’s not that big of a deal for me. I just pluck the balls off or chop it if it’s really bad. Thankfully I haven’t ran into any that were that bad yet *knock on wood*


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> but would you agree that it's only forum and not thin mint? ive never had an issue with a thin mint cross and i dont think i know anybody who has


I haven’t ran the thin mint cut or any of its crosses yet. I’ve only ran the forum and platinum cuts but I haven’t had any issues with herms. I try to make sure if I’m running a new cut or strain to make sure I don’t push it to hard and make sure there’s no light leaks in my setup. Not to say I haven’t had fuck up’s because I have, and had 2 Blueberry Sundae’s herm on me due to a light leak but thankfully it wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Garlic breath 2.0 is GMO x Junior aka Mendobreath f4 so you’re going to be more likely to find Mendobreath leaning pheno’s, GMO dom pheno’s, and possibly even OGKB dominant pheno’s. Where as the Natural Gas it’s GMO x Mr. Stinky A.k.a. Cherry Valley so you’ll probably find some more Cherry Pie/OG dominant phenos as well as GMO pheno’s. Now that’s just an educated guess, so I would go with Garlic Breath 2.0 if you want more cookie dominant plants and terps. If you like cherry, gas, and GMO funk like terps I would go with the Natural Gas.


For what it's worth I popped 16 Pure Michigan 2.0s (made with Junior) and I didn't get a single OGKB pheno - Grom seemed to emphasize the same, that was a low % compared to Stud. Junior is about his business! I think Junior's Jello is overlooked....but the craze is around the others at the moment.


----------



## Rackerbob (May 5, 2020)

I checked out and paid for a pack of dingle berries, then it got refunded this morning! Damn it!


----------



## Beng01 (May 5, 2020)

This was a brilliant sales tactic

Never seen seedbanks stocked a month ago to people paying a small fortune for seed packs

Shits nuts -- my gut tells me thug pug genetics arent going anywhere


----------



## Mrpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> This was a brilliant sales tactic
> 
> Never seen seedbanks stocked a month ago to people paying a small fortune for seed packs
> 
> Shits nuts -- my gut tells me thug pug genetics arent going anywhere


I'd agree except the guy is all but crippled. You'll see his genetics but it'll be everyone else breeding with them  
Supply and demand....when supply is gone the demand doesn't even have to change, the prices rise on their own.


----------



## splonewolf (May 5, 2020)

Rackerbob said:


> I checked out and paid for a pack of dingle berries, then it got refunded this morning! Damn it!


If it was on ECSB they must have accidentally left the "backorder" option on dingleberry, so I think that happened to a lot of folks. If you weren't in within 100 seconds you didnt get em


----------



## Beng01 (May 5, 2020)

Mrpfffff said:


> I'd agree except the guy is all but crippled. You'll see his genetics but it'll be everyone else breeding with them
> Supply and demand....when supply is gone the demand doesn't even have to change, the prices rise on their own.


3rd coast seems to have that on lock already 

It'll be a good thing though, like a more refined version

I know nothing about the guy, Ive heard hes not the friendliest though so Ive always passed

But I saw this coming about a month ago and snagged a handful of packs just to see if its worth the hype and hysteria


----------



## Mrpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> 3rd coast seems to have that on lock already
> 
> It'll be a good thing though, like a more refined version
> 
> ...


Truth - but 3rd Coast already left a sour taste in people's mouths by selling the Pure Michigan for 200 when all of Thugs gear was 60-80.

Even Gromer said he totally didn't expect dude to do that - and that's why he released Pure Michigan 2.0 for 80$.

Yeah he's just an old cranky head. He's equally likely to point out that a question is stupid as he is to actually answer it 
Not a shithead at all though, like some breeders out there.


----------



## Beng01 (May 5, 2020)

Mrpfffff said:


> Truth - but 3rd Coast already left a sour taste in people's mouths by selling the Pure Michigan for 200 when all of Thugs gear was 60-80.
> 
> Even Gromer said he totally didn't expect dude to do that - and that's why he released Pure Michigan 2.0 for 80$.


I wondered what that was all about


----------



## Beng01 (May 5, 2020)

Mrpfffff said:


> Truth - but 3rd Coast already left a sour taste in people's mouths by selling the Pure Michigan for 200 when all of Thugs gear was 60-80.
> 
> Even Gromer said he totally didn't expect dude to do that - and that's why he released Pure Michigan 2.0 for 80$.
> 
> ...


I just thought of max powers as well

Hes using thug pig genetics too I believe


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> I just thought of max powers as well
> 
> Hes using thug pig genetics too I believe


Oops I was on another account I apparently have. Weird.

Max Powers...never heard of em. I know the 3rd coast guy's name is @MaxYields though if there's any connection x'D


----------



## Railage (May 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oops I was on another account I apparently have. Weird.
> 
> Max Powers...never heard of em. I know the 3rd coast guy's name is @MaxYields though if there's any connection x'D


Max Powers is on Harvest Mutual, his stuff sounds cool but I haven’t even tried to find any flower photos or anything


----------



## superdank330 (May 5, 2020)

7 or 9 not hype worthy I take it?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> For what it's worth I popped 16 Pure Michigan 2.0s (made with Junior) and I didn't get a single OGKB pheno - Grom seemed to emphasize the same, that was a low % compared to Stud. Junior is about his business! I think Junior's Jello is overlooked....but the craze is around the others at the moment.


That's good to know. I still had good luck even with the stud crosses had low amount of ogkb phenos with the puta and sherb breath.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> 7 or 9 not hype worthy I take it?


I'd grab it...I wanted that strain a while ago.


----------



## superdank330 (May 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd grab it...I wanted that strain a while ago.


supremeseedbank still has some of those packs, but I don't know if I wanna grab it


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> 7 or 9 not hype worthy I take it?


That's Sophisticated Lady x Lurch.
I have 2 of those. Lurch (mendo montage f3) just doesn't seem to automatically grab people's attention like mendobreath f2 for whatever reason.
Sophisticated lady is worth it alone - 7of9 is literally a sister strain to Sophiesbreath but people didn't hop on.

That said - it was NOT the 'sophie' cut from sophiesbreath, it's her sister used as the mom, one Gromer dubbed as 'Bad Girl cut'. I've seen the cut grown out once, looked huge and healthy, with some purple coloring (which I'm not sure if 'Sophie' puts out on her own).

Platinumseedbank has it for 80.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 5, 2020)

I just scooped 7 of 9. That shot of the sophisticated Lady clone he posted got me interested. Super unique looking plant, did he ever post a picture of the lurch male ?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Labyrinth drop is in 2 min


----------



## Silencio (May 5, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> This was a brilliant sales tactic
> 
> Never seen seedbanks stocked a month ago to people paying a small fortune for seed packs
> 
> Shits nuts -- my gut tells me thug pug genetics arent going anywhere


Dude the auctions are even more insane. There's a pack of PurpleDrankBreath just sold for $220. A week ago theseedsource had 50 packs for $80 each....


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Bam, 5 more KKBs


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> supremeseedbank still has some of those packs, but I don't know if I wanna grab it


This is sophisticated lady...always wondered why she flew under the radar


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Hmmmm there’s only one KKB left on labyrinth, Debating on whether or not I should pull the trigger. Has anyone else used this seed bank?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hmmmm there’s only one KKB left on labyrinth, Debating on whether or not I should pull the trigger. Has anyone else used this seed bank?


It's been around a long time (labyrinth) but a buddy told me it's a glitch there's none left.
If you try it'll go back to zero in checkout or something he said.


----------



## superdank330 (May 5, 2020)

Managed to grab a Garlic Breath 2.0 . Those KKB went fast.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Trick was to preload cart with a pack, enter in shipping info....then when drop happens smash the add-to-cart, hit checkout and cancel the placebo pack, and boom can checkout with info still loaded.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> It's been around a long time (labyrinth) but a buddy told me it's a glitch there's none left.
> If you try it'll go back to zero in checkout or something he said.


True that’s why it glitched the fuck out on me when I clicked add to cart. Looks like I’m waiting for GLO’s restock if he hasn’t already done it. I’m kind of getting sick of hitting refresh lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

Damn looks like everything is sold out on labyrinth. Oh well, looks like I’m waiting for him to drop the Urinal Cake.


----------



## superdank330 (May 5, 2020)

It went fast had two KKB in the cart and they sold out in less then 6 secs


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (May 5, 2020)

they seemed to have held back the wedding poop. haven't seen it the last couple of drops


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> they seemed to have held back the wedding poop. haven't seen it the last couple of drops


True that, the past couple restocks I didn’t see them listed. When they first dropped I was looking at them, but I went with a pack of Dingle Berry and Honey Bells(to be honest I was most hyped for the Dingle Berry out of all of them). Looking back on it I should’ve ordered two of the Wedding Poop when I had the chance then. Live and learn though, if I can’t get at least one pack when he restocks them I’ll just wait for the Urinal Cakes when they drop. No point in getting myself stressed out hitting the refresh button every 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Silencio (May 5, 2020)

OES just put up some Muel Fuel w Puta2.0 freebies and Squatch w childs breath freebies.


----------



## Poormansr (May 5, 2020)

Silencio said:


> OES just put up some Muel Fuel w Puta2.0 freebies and Squatch w childs breath freebies.


I just grabbed squatch w free childs breath for $65 shipped.. used 150 points lol


----------



## joeko420 (May 5, 2020)

Silencio said:


> OES just put up some Muel Fuel w Puta2.0 freebies and Squatch w childs breath freebies.


Thank you for this! Was looking to jump on the Thug Pug train for all obvious reasons but kept swinging and missing with recent drops. Jumped on a few and I'm stroked! 

Stank
PPB
Squatch Free Childs Breath
Mule Fuel with Free Puta 2.0
Natural Gas


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 5, 2020)

Couldn't get anything on this drop, I was out before the count lol. Good shit guys. Transferred all except 1 of MB into their 2 gallons for flower, gonna let em acclimate to their new pots before I take a good topping for clones, another week or two and then flip. Just took down the Trop Cookies MTN cut or whatever and Gohhh Dang she reeks like oranges.


----------



## rm32 (May 5, 2020)

SHN still has some older stuff, has anyone ever used them? I’m debating on whether or not I should get another pack of Carl’s shoes.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

rm32 said:


> SHN still has some older stuff, has anyone ever used them? I’m debating on whether or not I should get another pack of Carl’s shoes.


Yup I've used them too, was all good - but was over a year ago.


----------



## Poormansr (May 5, 2020)

SHN is legit That's where I got my first thugpug peanut butter breath from b4 he dropped more..stole it for like $69


----------



## sierrraorganix (May 5, 2020)

Deeply Rooted just restocked a bunch of Thug and new drop tmrw 420pm 
just saw it on IG


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

Seedsherenow still has 2 packs of Billy, which is gone everywhere else.


----------



## tko2184 (May 5, 2020)

i think that is a zkittles cross there? you think billy is worth is or slept on>?... i did manage to get moby grape and pb crunch i was iff on the pb crunch frfr didnt want to get it but jumped bc of the hype @Misterpfffff


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> i think that is a zkittles cross there? you think billy is worth is or slept on>?... i did manage to get moby grape and pb crunch i was iff on the pb crunch frfr didnt want to get it but jumped bc of the hype @Misterpfffff


Yeah Skittlez x Junior (mendobreath f4).

Billy is likely worth but I've never had skittlez, just know the popularity.
Junior looks great (there's a pic on gromers page somewhere of him) to me, big and strong with what appeared to be 2-3 inches of internode spacing, didn't look like it would need staking with the branch thickness. He was a big boy.

I think it's sold out everywhere else so it might be a steal to grab it now.
That said, I haven't seen a ton of posts looking for that one like I have the Kosher, etc.

I'm done I got 9 kkbs....good grief. I can't afford to invest anymore.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 5, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> they seemed to have held back the wedding poop. haven't seen it the last couple of drops


I think growmer just didnt have as many of the wedding poop. If you look at deeply rooted ig vid, you can see gallon ziploc bags of the new drop, and at the end of the vid, you see a single stack of wedding poop.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah Skittlez x Junior (mendobreath f4).
> 
> Billy is likely worth but I've never had skittlez, just know the popularity.
> Junior looks great (there's a pic on gromers page somewhere of him) to me, big and strong with what appeared to be 2-3 inches of internode spacing, didn't look like it would need staking with the branch thickness. He was a big boy.
> ...


Yooo dude, please share that pic of Junior on Gromers page? Would really like to see him.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 6, 2020)

Here's a few people might be interested in seeing - All gromers pics.

Junior (Pugsbreath f2 AKA Mendobreath f4) ...more like 3-4 inch internode spacing.



Mr. Stinky (Cherry Valley)


Stankasaurus tester (Dino Meat #8 x Mr Stinky)


Dino Meat #8


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Confirmed Stankasaurus female so far


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah Skittlez x Junior (mendobreath f4).
> 
> Billy is likely worth but I've never had skittlez, just know the popularity.
> Junior looks great (there's a pic on gromers page somewhere of him) to me, big and strong with what appeared to be 2-3 inches of internode spacing, didn't look like it would need staking with the branch thickness. He was a big boy.
> ...


Should be flipping 6 Billy in 2 weeks, Zkittlez is real terpy haven’t grown or smoked any that wasn’t add the Mendo breath and I’m wondering why I’m the only one hype this my sleeper pick of that drop


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Should be flipping 6 Billy in 2 weeks, Zkittlez is real terpy haven’t grown or smoked any that wasn’t add the Mendo breath and I’m wondering why I’m the only one hype this my sleeper pick of that drop


True that, that’s why I’m glad I snagged a pack. Billy should have some insane terps, but I’ve heard a lot of complaining on IG that Mendobreath overpowers whatever it’s crossed to in the terp department. Hopefully that’s not true, and the Z and Junior blend well.


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, that’s why I’m glad I snagged a pack. Billy should have some insane terps, but I’ve heard a lot of complaining on IG that Mendobreath overpowers whatever it’s crossed to in the terp department. Hopefully that’s not true, and the Z and Junior blend well.


Trust me bro the Z shines through everything


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Trust me bro the Z shines through everything


I just got 2 forbidden zkittlez cuts, I just picked up 21 variety of cuts last week.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Trust me bro the Z shines through everything


Nice I got some Z S1’s from CSI Humboldt, if I find a Billy stud when I pop the pack I might just have to keep some pollen from him to hit one of the Z S1’s down the line. If I do find a nice stud hopefully the Z terps will still carry over, but with Junior adding some more frost.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2020)

(6) dolato
(4) platinum cake 
(2) GDP(cali clone only)
(1) garlic breath
(2) Peanutbutter breath 
(2) Forbidden Zkittlez 
(3) crescendo RBx1 
(1) trap queen 
This is the total list of cuts I got last week^


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2020)

All very healthy cuts


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Confirmed Stankasaurus female so far
> View attachment 4556967View attachment 4556968


Gosh that structure is the bees knees. Stacked.


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4557117
> View attachment 4557118
> All very healthy cuts


You won bro Garlic Breath and that Crescendo, everything fire there


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Gosh that structure is the bees knees. Stacked.


Appreciate that she’s a week post flip so should be getting to it here


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I just got 2 forbidden zkittlez cuts, I just picked up 21 variety of cuts last week.


Forbidden Zkittles by TikiMadman supposed to be epic he straight with CSI be dope if he used the Dookie Bros cut they got


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice I got some Z S1’s from CSI Humboldt, if I find a Billy stud when I pop the pack I might just have to keep some pollen from him to hit one of the Z S1’s down the line. If I do find a nice stud hopefully the Z terps will still carry over, but with Junior adding some more frost.


Them S1 is epic terps on terps they starting to make there rounds on the CSI thread


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

This three of the Billy not sexed yet loving structure


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 6, 2020)

Deeply Rooted Seedbank drops today at 4:20 PST. They are limiting customers to ONE of each new strain, you cannot add 2 of anything new.
Set up your acct prior with shipping info and billing filled out.

At 4:20 refresh, add pack to cart (from that main Pug page under each pic is an add-to-cart, do NOT need to click the strain and go to it's specific page), "View Cart" will pop up under the 'add-to-cart' button you pressed. Proceed to Checkout, Place Order.

Did a dry run took about 4 sec from refresh to 'place order' if your set up. An extra second or two if you are going for more than one strain.

Good luck fellas, this is the drop that will give most people the opportunity to secure.


----------



## joeko420 (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Deeply Rooted Seedbank drops today at 4:20 PST. They are limiting customers to ONE of each new strain, you cannot add 2 of anything new.
> Set up your acct prior with shipping info and billing filled out.
> 
> At 4:20 refresh, add pack to cart (from that main Pug page under each pic is an add-to-cart, do NOT need to click the strain and go to it's specific page), "View Cart" will pop up under the 'add-to-cart' button you pressed. Proceed to Checkout, Place Order.
> ...


the real MVP! Thank you!


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Deeply Rooted Seedbank drops today at 4:20 PST. They are limiting customers to ONE of each new strain, you cannot add 2 of anything new.
> Set up your acct prior with shipping info and billing filled out.
> 
> At 4:20 refresh, add pack to cart (from that main Pug page under each pic is an add-to-cart, do NOT need to click the strain and go to it's specific page), "View Cart" will pop up under the 'add-to-cart' button you pressed. Proceed to Checkout, Place Order.
> ...


Above and beyond, much appreciated


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 6, 2020)

Least I can do after the hoarding. x'D
P.s.! They are cash in mail only - so no need to look for any payment option buttons, just smash that Place Order.

They're dropping 1/4 of their stock, and the other 3/4 will be put up randomly and unannounced over the next week, until 5/13 midnight.
So even if you don't make it at 4:20 you still can check back for stock like GLO had popping up randomly.


----------



## Silencio (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Least I can do after the hoarding. x'D


I'd pay $20 to see you pop all your KKB at once just saying.


----------



## joeko420 (May 6, 2020)

Juniors Jello is Junior (Pugsbreath f2) crossed with what else? Thank you!


----------



## splonewolf (May 6, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Juniors Jello is Junior (Pugsbreath f2) crossed with what else? Thank you!


moms jello


----------



## BigSco508 (May 6, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Juniors Jello is Junior (Pugsbreath f2) crossed with what else? Thank you!


Mom's Jello


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Juniors Jello is Junior (Pugsbreath f2) crossed with what else? Thank you!


Pretty sure Jell-O shots x sophisticated lady


----------



## joeko420 (May 6, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> moms jello





BigSco508 said:


> Mom's Jello


Thank you! Sounds incredible.


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Pretty sure Jell-O shots x sophisticated lady


Sorry crossed to junior above lineage is moms jello


----------



## joeko420 (May 6, 2020)

Had Meaty One in the cart but was waiting for them to post Kosher and Juniors. Missed out on the first two, scored on the Jello.

Insane lol!


----------



## loop718 (May 6, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Had Meaty One in the cart but was waiting for them to post Kosher and Juniors. Missed out on the first two, scored on the Jello.
> 
> Insane lol!


Ya man i was there ready and couldnt get the kkb.


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Had Meaty One in the cart but was waiting for them to post Kosher and Juniors. Missed out on the first two, scored on the Jello.
> 
> Insane lol!


I was just going to hit u to see if u got the jello


----------



## loop718 (May 6, 2020)

Heres some possible keeper phenos of ogkb unicorn poop, reg unicorn poop, sherb and puta. Just about to finish week 4. 6-7 more.


----------



## Poormansr (May 6, 2020)

Someone jacked kkb and meaty one from me. Lol assholes. I got junior jello and dingle berries today. Keep watching the site. Remember he dropped only 1/4 of his inventory. The 3/4 will be dropped randomly


----------



## splonewolf (May 6, 2020)

i checked out separately for meaty one and KKB, that was the move. hopefully theyll still combine shipping, if not w/e. pretty anxiety inducing eh? loaded those up at like 4:22, pushing reload every 4 seconds. then to load them up individually! that wasnt in my plan


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 6, 2020)

Hey there Poormansr 

Another KKB, Meaty, and Dingle.
Yeah that individual listing ruined me. I made two orders but only got an email for one - but the other order is listed under my account next to the other so...maybe server overload ruined email too.


----------



## splonewolf (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Hey there Poormansr
> 
> Another KKB, Meaty, and Dingle.
> Yeah that individual listing ruined me. I made two orders but only got an email for one - but the other order is listed under my account next to the other so...maybe server overload ruined email too.


having the same issue. only 1 email, both show up in order history. im sure its cool


----------



## Poormansr (May 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Hey there Poormansr
> 
> Another KKB, Meaty, and Dingle.
> Yeah that individual listing ruined me. I made two orders but only got an email for one - but the other order is listed under my account next to the other so...maybe server overload ruined email too.


 This guy lol always raping me. I tried getting everything in my cart.. the kbb and meaty one. When I went back for more. Gone lol.. so I did 2 separate orders on dingle and juniors.. I'll wait for meaty and kbb and wedding poop. I have moby and honey.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 6, 2020)

damn I just now seen the post on IG and got hyped thinking it was tomorrow, looks like getting my hands on another pack of Dingle Berry and finally getting my hands on a pack of Wedding Poop just wasn’t meant to be. I know he said he was going to restock them randomly throughout the week so hopefully he has some of those left. Looks like checking the website and refreshing for the rest of the week it is.


----------



## Poormansr (May 6, 2020)

Glo just restocked. All packs are 125 - 130 for the new new.


----------



## Poormansr (May 6, 2020)

Just got a email from treestar. They are dropping the new thug pug next week.. says early next week....maybe monday ? Tuesday .


----------



## Cocabam (May 6, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> Glo just restocked. All packs are 125 - 130 for the new new.


Did they have Kosher or Wedding poop when they restocked? Im trying to figure out who has some still.


----------



## ImChroniq (May 6, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Did they have Kosher or Wedding poop when they restocked? Im trying to figure out who has some still.


Yes they did,

It seems they are still throwing up packs at random. They also just made an IG post, and it looks like they actually received another restock.

Cheers!


----------



## Silencio (May 6, 2020)

Did anyone get tracking info for their GLO order?


----------



## Joedank (May 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Did anyone get tracking info for their GLO order?


I did


----------



## Poormansr (May 6, 2020)

I got tracking on my last glo order last week for dingle berry and moby grapes. I didnt order ritr now. I wanted others to grab them.. I can wait for meaty.. kosher and wedding poop.


----------



## ImChroniq (May 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Did anyone get tracking info for their GLO order?


I haven't , but International orders take 2-3 weeks to process & ship - according to them. 

My last order took about 2 and half weeks to ship.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Did anyone get tracking info for their GLO order?


I grabbed garlic breath 2.0 on saturday and havent yet


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Heres some possible keeper phenos of ogkb unicorn poop, reg unicorn poop, sherb and puta. Just about to finish week 4. 6-7 more. View attachment 4557475View attachment 4557476View attachment 4557477View attachment 4557478View attachment 4557480View attachment 4557482View attachment 4557481


Nice Loop! Damn can we get back to this^ Get back to what this thread is about, people posting pics of thug pug grows, and pics of finished thugpug bud, gleaming from trichs. Feel like last 20 pages have been people yapping about what they're going to get or what they've got from thug pugs last overhyped drop. I mean how many pics of seed packs does one want to see.


----------



## loop718 (May 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice Loop! Damn can we get back to this^ Get back to what this thread is about, people posting pics of thug pug grows, and pics of finished thugpug bud, gleaming from trichs. Feel like last 20 pages have been people yapping about what they're going to get or what they've got from thug pugs last overhyped drop. I mean how many pics of seed packs does one want to see.


Shit was all good just a week ago. Lololol. All these packs commin in the mail lets see some germ rates fellas!!!! Put up or shut up. Gromers whole shit is #freetheseeds dont lock em up lets see what we get in this community. Im down to swap cuts with proven people from this forum. So far its been very few posts of plants.


----------



## loop718 (May 6, 2020)

My halitosis breath is 12/12. Ill be posting this whole grow also. Heres some pbb nugs from my last harvest quite awhile ago. I also have some mendobreath f2 nugs in 2nd pic not thug pug but its basically the backbone to thug pug lol. And last pic is 5 diff sherb breath pheno sucker leaves. Check out the size diff pretty crazy


----------



## Poormansr (May 6, 2020)

I'm sure the inventory updates will die down once everyone has some beans they've been searching for. I'd give it a week or 2 and we should be back to normal again..

I'm down to swap cuts w legit honest people. My IG is poormansr . Semper fi


----------



## goMM (May 7, 2020)

This dude right here stinks RS Stankasaurus male


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

GLO is up, 125 though.


----------



## nc208 (May 7, 2020)

So I'm guessing wedding poop is gone everywhere? I havent seen it come up anywhere recently and the few places posting the drop I dont see it listed. I got my pack of Unicorn and was hoping to get a pack of this to do a bx but maybe I can get a clone of her if someone finds something nice.


----------



## Joedank (May 7, 2020)

6/6 on kosher breath


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> So I'm guessing wedding poop is gone everywhere? I havent seen it come up anywhere recently and the few places posting the drop I dont see it listed. I got my pack of Unicorn and was hoping to get a pack of this to do a bx but maybe I can get a clone of her if someone finds something nice.


GLO had the poop up few mins ago, but I missed it. That's the last one I'm trying to nab

Deeplyrooted only dropped 1/4, so you have a chance to find it randomly over next week still with them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> GLO is up, 125 though.


Yeah I’m good on all that, especially since I haven’t even gotten the tracking # for the pack of Dingle Berry and Honey Bell packs I ordered about a week ago. Looks like I’m just gonna have to use one of the Wedding Cake crosses I got to make my own version of Wedding Poop, since I got two packs of Unicorn Poop chilling in the vault. With the situation I’m dealing with right now I can’t pop any seeds, so hopefully once this blows over I’ll be able to start popping some seeds and sifting through the packs I got. Hopefully for the ones that are popping seeds, you’ll find some killer pheno’s. Happy growing y’all.


----------



## Silencio (May 7, 2020)

A KKB just sold for 140 on GLO


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2020)

Some beautiful purp'd out puta breath


----------



## loop718 (May 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Some beautiful purp'd out puta breath
> View attachment 4558105
> View attachment 4558111
> View attachment 4558116


Cant fuck wait hahaha!!!!


----------



## goMM (May 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Some beautiful purp'd out puta breath
> View attachment 4558105
> View attachment 4558111
> View attachment 4558116


That’s a beautiful ting right der rude boi Rasclot


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Cant fuck wait hahaha!!!!


Ya I can't wait to see yours man. Your plants look healthy and green as fuck. You did very good work, you can tell you put some work into this run. Flower room looks very clean.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah I’m good on all that, especially since I haven’t even gotten the tracking # for the pack of Dingle Berry and Honey Bell packs I ordered about a week ago. Looks like I’m just gonna have to use one of the Wedding Cake crosses I got to make my own version of Wedding Poop, since I got two packs of Unicorn Poop chilling in the vault. With the situation I’m dealing with right now I can’t pop any seeds, so hopefully once this blows over I’ll be able to start popping some seeds and sifting through the packs I got. Hopefully for the ones that are popping seeds, you’ll find some killer pheno’s. Happy growing y’all.


You'll get the tracking soon enough - GLO does a largeee amount of orders, I believe he's quoted as saying $5k plus per week to USPS for shipping so they dont ship every few days when busy.
When drops happen they seem to push it like a week before orders go out - but you'll get tracking once it has gone out I'm sure he seems on the ball with it now. They used to not offer it at all too until about a year ago iirc.

I've made 4 orders with him in the last month and each one is taking roughly a week or just after to go out.


----------



## loop718 (May 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I can't wait to see yours man. Your plants look healthy and green as fuck. You did very good work, you can tell you put some work into this run. Flower room looks very clean.


Thanks bro. No excuses with this quarantine shit haha. I deff feel like the energy you give them is what you get out at the end!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thanks bro. No excuses with this quarantine shit haha. I deff feel like the energy you give them is what you get out at the end!


Most definitely


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2020)

Sherb breath-


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Sherb breath-
> View attachment 4558201


I can smell that thing from here


----------



## loop718 (May 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Sherb breath-
> View attachment 4558201


Hows your leaf size on your winner? I have 3 with tiny leaves 1 with medium leaf and 1 with massive leaf. I have 1 that vegs faster then anything ive ever seen. Be a nice winner i think you could harvest almost 5x a year its so fast.


----------



## loop718 (May 7, 2020)

@Dividedsky your shits so fucking fire hahaha. Cant wait to compare the phenos we got. This unicorn poop is looking crazy its frostier then anything ive had including my pbb which sugars up in 20 days.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 7, 2020)

Managed to grab a pack of KKB last night and Wedding Poop from GLO this morning

Anyone other than Deeply Rooted and GLO still dropping?


----------



## goMM (May 7, 2020)

Billy Zkittlez x Junior all 6 looking amazing


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Hows your leaf size on your winner? I have 3 with tiny leaves 1 with medium leaf and 1 with massive leaf. I have 1 that vegs faster then anything ive ever seen. Be a nice winner i think you could harvest almost 5x a year its so fast.


My fans were medium for sure, dude how many phenos of sherb do you have? Damn!!!


----------



## loop718 (May 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> My fans were medium for sure, dude how many phenos of sherb do you have? Damn!!!


5 completley diff ones. Ones a weird mutant didnt not ogkb but a mutant for sure.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

If anyone has interest in an opened pack of Sherbbreath I'd trade (I tend to open a lot of my stuff when I get excited to see how many I scored and when/where I could fit them into a run) - since you fellas are poppers anyways.

A pack and a half, actually... can count exact number of beans, I just gave a few beans away from one pack. I'm not against taking an open pack either, as long as it's something I want.

I still have 2 opened purpledrank breaths and those would take priority over the sherb for my garden, hence the sherbs going up for trade.
p.s. they're from the old packaging, not orange packs.

Counted - 21 total Sherbs (originally both packs had 13). 
I also have opened Purple Pug (Pugsbreath x Lurch) with 12 if there's any interest there.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> @Dividedsky your shits so fucking fire hahaha. Cant wait to compare the phenos we got. This unicorn poop is looking crazy its frostier then anything ive had including my pbb which sugars up in 20 days.


Ya for sure I would say puta brought just slight more frost than the sherb. Not alot more though. Sherb brought the weight. 
2nd pheno of sherb brought the frost though. Didn't keep it, can't keep em all. This is sherb from a couple years ago, pheno #2 lowers-


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya for sure I would say puta brought just slight more frost than the sherb. Not alot more though. Sherb brought the weight.
> 2nd pheno of sherb brought the frost though. Didn't keep it, can't keep em all. This is sherb from a couple years ago, pheno #2 lowers-
> 
> View attachment 4558372


What a beaut! Great work man. 

one of my eight sherb breaths have shown sex, im only in early week 4 and they're still in solo cups! I seem to have a wide range of phenos, will post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> What a beaut! Great work man.
> 
> one of my eight sherb breaths have shown sex, im only in early week 4 and they're still in solo cups! I seem to have a wide range of phenos, will post up some pics tomorrow.


Thanks man found fire in 1 pack of sherb


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Managed to grab a pack of KKB last night and Wedding Poop from GLO this morning
> 
> Anyone other than Deeply Rooted and GLO still dropping?


Someone said Treestars emailed them that they will sometime in the next week so check his page, still keeping my ear out for others.

You got that Poop this morning at 6:23am eh?
Me and Redeyed Genetics both tried to swoop that and just missed it  nice score.


----------



## Silencio (May 7, 2020)

Frostedphenos is currently auctioning a pack of carls shoes, current bid is $270. Meanwhile SHN has packs up for $88  (also some Billy went up).


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

Someone I know got a Billy from SHN the other day and it just got cancelled.
Idk whats up with his site... just a warning. You get 2 weeks to pay or contact them after order though - so give it a couple days to see if it gets cancelled, so you don't pay them for nothin.

Or email them just to get a confirmation from them.


----------



## Silencio (May 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Someone I know got a Billy from SHN the other day and it just got cancelled.
> Idk whats up with his site... just a warning. You get 2 weeks to pay or contact them after order though - so give it a couple days to see if it gets cancelled, so you don't pay them for nothin.


Interesting, I ordered some of both so we'll see what happens.


----------



## 503dabber (May 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> If anyone has interest in an opened pack of Sherbbreath I'd trade (I tend to open a lot of my stuff when I get excited to see how many I scored and when/where I could fit them into a run) - since you fellas are poppers anyways.
> 
> A pack and a half, actually... can count exact number of beans, I just gave a few beans away from one pack. I'm not against taking an open pack either, as long as it's something I want.
> 
> ...


What are you looking for trade for the sherb? I have a pack of Michigan mouth coming in the mail I’d prob be down to trade, also got a lot of tropicanna crosses if that’s your thing I know this is a thug pug group but I figured I’d throw that out there


----------



## sierrraorganix (May 7, 2020)

meaty one still avail at deeply rn


----------



## sierrraorganix (May 7, 2020)

gone already lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

503dabber said:


> What are you looking for trade for the sherb? I have a pack of Michigan mouth coming in the mail I’d prob be down to trade, also got a lot of tropicanna crosses if that’s your thing I know this is a thug pug group but I figured I’d throw that out there


Not necessarily interested in just pug, other stuff works but I just got a pack of Trop cookies f2 from Oni plus their strawberry OG x trop cookies f1 so I'm good on that front. Mich mouth I'd pass on, not a great fan of cherry terps except maybe Relentless' cherry cookie gear, I was more into the banana and ghost og crosses, but still open to hearing any. Can also DM if don't wana muddy the thread.


----------



## 503dabber (May 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Not necessarily interested in just pug, other stuff works but I just got a pack of Trop cookies f2 from Oni plus their strawberry OG x trop cookies f1 so I'm good on that front. Mich mouth I'd pass on, not a great fan of cherry terps except maybe Relentless' cherry cookie gear, I was more into the banana and ghost og crosses, but still open to hearing any. Can also DM if don't wana muddy the thread.


Forsure man if you want to dm me you definitely can, I’m on Instagram @503dabber or you can message me on here if there’s a way to


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

I told 503, he snagged - grats brother.

We out hereeee. This thread gonna get it all!

P.s. .........blockchainnovelties is dropping soon (check his IG).
Good luck and good hunting...yet again.


----------



## 503dabber (May 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I told 503, he snagged - grats brother.
> 
> We out hereeee. This thread gonna get it all!
> 
> ...


Big ups to the homie on the assist, super stoked I could scoop. Thanks to everyone posting updates in the group, I know it’s annoying for people that already got theirs but it’ll be over soon


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2020)

You'd think I make commission on these 

Block not lookin like a drop tonight (needs touchdown still).
No more refreshes for me x'D

Also Deeplyrooted said they have a lot of KKB and Meaty, but they only got a handful of Poop. Lookin like that wedding poop is the hard-to-get pack now. 
New drop will only be refreshed from 12pm-3pm daily (Pacific time). Older gear will be restocked throughout the day, but new stuff just 12-3.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Someone said Treestars emailed them that they will sometime in the next week so check his page, still keeping my ear out for others.
> 
> You got that Poop this morning at 6:23am eh?
> Me and Redeyed Genetics both tried to swoop that and just missed it  nice score.


Nice, I'll have to keep an eye out for Tree Stars.
I don't think I've spotted anywhere else dropping any more.

I was super lucky on that Poop pack, saw it pop up right after I missed a pack of KKB lol

Haven't done too badly though, hoping for more KKB or Poop really and that's about it


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Easy on the poop man I’m looking to drop my own turd


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Glo listed some stuff


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Glo listed some stuff


I didn't see any of the new stuff come up, did I miss it?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> I didn't see any of the new stuff come up, did I miss it?


those were probably the last poops


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> those were probably the last poops


Hopefully not, fingers crossed lol


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Hopefully not, fingers crossed lol


You already got em. Not like you missed out haha


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> You already got em. Not like you missed out haha


I'm hopeful for you too man lol
It looked like he had a decent amount of those packs, probably have a crack at the Poop on Deeply Rooted as well


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> I'm hopeful for you too man lol
> It looked like he had a decent amount of those packs, probably have a crack at the Poop on Deeply Rooted as well


Thanks man i need it apparently lol normally I’m sniper quick but have been beat out on every drop


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Thanks man i need it apparently lol normally I’m sniper quick but have been beat out on every drop


I feel you, this drop has been crazy man
I can usually grab seeds and art pretty fast lol

You have an Instagram?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> I feel you, this drop has been crazy man
> I can usually grab seeds and art pretty fast lol
> 
> You have an Instagram?


Absolutely redeyed_genetics


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Nice, I'll have to keep an eye out for Tree Stars.
> I don't think I've spotted anywhere else dropping any more.
> 
> I was super lucky on that Poop pack, saw it pop up right after I missed a pack of KKB lol
> ...


If ya wana trade that poop (or any extra one you obtain) for a kkb I got ya.
I think you said you already had one but hey, better pheno hunt with 2 eh ;D


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

This is my momma meat breath, she's done well and gotten a lot bigger since I last posted a pic of her. Absolute cal•mag hog. I'm hoping to get about 15 cuts from her tomorrow-


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> If ya wana trade that poop (or any extra one you obtain) for a kkb I got ya.
> I think you said you already had one but hey, better pheno hunt with 2 eh ;D


I'll keep that in mind haha hopefully I'm lucky enough to actually get another one 

You seem to have done pretty well scoring packs of that KKB lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This is my momma meat breath, she's done well and gotten a lot bigger since I last posted a pic of her. Absolute cal•mag hog. I'm hoping to get about 15 cuts from her tomorrow-
> View attachment 4559185


Lucky man!
I popped a few meatbreath way back and the stem rubs had theeee most interesting scent to them.....couldn't describe it if I wanted to.
But I could tell that it was gonna produce some just nutttty terps. Great structure on that lady - was she under lighting or the sun? Squat and bushy


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> I'll keep that in mind haha hopefully I'm lucky enough to actually get another one
> 
> You seem to have done pretty well scoring packs of that KKB lol


2 drops I got lucky on the rest are pretty much single pack purchases here and there. Labyrinth let me nab 5 at once and Terpy let me preorder 3. But yeah def got some trade fodder if needed lol. I'm up to 11 and trying for a couple more.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> 2 drops I got lucky on the rest are pretty much single pack purchases here and there. Labyrinth let me nab 5 at once and Terpy let me preorder 3. But yeah def got some trade fodder lol.


Damnnnnn nice work haha
So you ordered the KKB I was trying to snag from Labyrinth lol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Lucky man!
> I popped a few meatbreath way back and the stem rubs had theeee most interesting scent to them.....couldn't describe it if I wanted to.
> But I could tell that it was gonna produce some just nutttty terps. Great structure on that lady - was she under lighting or the sun?


Dude I was thinking the same thing, just did a stem rub and was like woooh, she stanks!!!, I can't even describe what the smell is. She just been chilling under T5s


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I was thinking the same thing, just did a stem rub and was like woooh, she stanks!!!, I can't even describe what the smell is. She just been chilling under T5s


I'm envious!! And that's great for t5 rock on. Can only hope the Meaty One produces some interesting scents....I don't know anything about 'The One' but the Blue Moon Rocks sounded great....so hopin on a cool meat profile.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> 2 drops I got lucky on the rest are pretty much single pack purchases here and there. Labyrinth let me nab 5 at once and Terpy let me preorder 3. But yeah def got some trade fodder if needed lol. I'm up to 11 and trying for a couple more.


What smells did you get off meatbreath in flower and harvested buds? I've really been looking foward to meatbreath dude. Gromers gear really does have the most interesting terps in the cannabis market. Hard to describe some of the smells I got off my puta breath- almost sweet cherry, candy, with fuel undertones.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'm envious!! And that's great for t5 rock on. Can only hope the Meaty One produces some interesting scents....I don't know anything about 'The One' but the Blue Moon Rocks sounded great....so hopin on a cool meat profile.


Ya she's got an 4ft 8 bulb T5 to herself. I want to get as many cuts as possible. Once the cuts are big enough they will be moving into bloom room 5000w + of hid. Might add a few more lights to the room. Its a mix of hps and cmh.. Really digging the dual bulb 630w cmh.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

Anyone run out any Bubblegum Breath or Halitosis Breath?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What smells did you get off meatbreath in flower and harvested buds? I've really been looking foward to meatbreath dude. Gromers gear really does have the most interesting terps in the cannabis market. Hard to describe some of the smells I got off my puta breath- almost sweet cherry, candy, with fuel undertones.


So I tend to over-pop just so in case I get crappy ratio on females that I'll still be able to fill the run. Meat was sadly on the lesser priority at the time and I only popped a few, got a couple males and ended up not needing the female because the tent got filled with whatever I had goin on at the time (I believeee it was bananabreath and ghostbreath) so it was .....dare I say....chucked  I don't remember what happened to the other half of that pack, probably given away like I did my 2nd pack of meatbreath. Mistakessss x'D

Almost nabbed meat madness like 500 times over the years but there was always something more interesting I could grab so I didn't - and now they're gone  lol.

Dude the Pure Michigan 2.0 had metallic grape soda (but not 'sweet' grape) scent. Suuuuper weird the only thing I've had with 'metal' terps is Cannabiogen's Peyote Purple some years back....even the packaging on that one said 'metallic shampoo' under the terp part of the label. And they weren't lying.....way weird.

Gotcha, those 4ft 8 bulbs kick butt I used to run one....til it melted. Lmao. I've never tried cmh - I hear a lottt of agood stuff about it but I decided to go the LED route with Horticulture Lighting Group - just upgraded about 2 months ago.




Only worrisome part is the lack of housing for the wiring and dimmer switches - but that's the DIY kit and that's how it comes... Luckily LED is so much less of a threat than HPS, kinda happy to migrate away from it finally. Can't wait to get some Meaty Ones under these puppies.


----------



## Silencio (May 8, 2020)

Wellgrownseeds just put up some packs including a single cherry hills. Also PBB, Stanka, Garlic 2.0, Squatch and a few of the stiffler crosses.
US only unfortunately.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> So I tend to over-pop just so in case I get crappy ratio on females that I'll still be able to fill the run. Meat was sadly on the lesser priority at the time and I only popped a few, got a couple males and ended up not needing the female because the tent got filled with whatever I had goin on at the time (I believeee it was bananabreath and ghostbreath) so it was .....dare I say....chucked  I don't remember what happened to the other half of that pack, probably given away like I did my 2nd pack of meatbreath. Mistakessss x'D
> 
> Almost nabbed meat madness like 500 times over the years but there was always something more interesting I could grab so I didn't - and now they're gone  lol.
> 
> ...


Nice....well you win some you lose some. This meatbreath clone I got is phenohunted from multiple packs of meatbreath from over 5 years ago.
Ya I only use the T5s for veg and my clone station. T5s are great for veg, I like how you can get the light pretty close as long as you have proper airflow. I find t5s in veg can keep the node space tight so they're ready to rock once I get them under my HPS and CMHs.


----------



## Poormansr (May 8, 2020)

Fuck... deeply had another drop at 1pm.. I had kosher and meaty in my checkiut... tried checking out and dude stole my kosher.. but I got meaty.

Deeply said tracking numbers within 48 hrs.. so I need to send payment today for my 3 pacs of thugpug.. need to get wedding pop and kosher next.

3 to deeply for : meaty - dingle - juniors

1 to oregon for my squatch pac w free childs breath 

Good hunting friends


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

Fuckkkkk missed it with no service, bummer

Nice work to everyone who scored


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

I...got another kkb 
I am the Kosher King! -insert joe exotic face-


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I...got another kkb


Of course you did, you fucking savage


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I...got another kkb
> I am the Kosher King! -insert joe exotic face-


32 flavors of KKB, call me Carol fucking Baskins


----------



## Poormansr (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I...got another kkb
> I am the Kosher King! -insert joe exotic face-


U always steal kkb from me lol.. this guy


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> U always steal kkb from me lol.. this guy


Honestly I have to imagine there's more than just 1 being listed - but man....if you don't get one in the end just hit me up I'll get you sorted. You've been trying hard.


----------



## Poormansr (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Honestly I have to imagine there's more than just 1 being listed - but man....if you don't get one in the end just hit me up I'll get you sorted. You've been trying hard.


Lol I appreciate the help.. I'll keep trying til the end.. can never give up..


----------



## Prestoned (May 8, 2020)

I just calculated that I have close to 5 years worth of Thug Pug seeds if I don’t grow anything else or take cuts. When is enough enough?


----------



## loop718 (May 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What smells did you get off meatbreath in flower and harvested buds? I've really been looking foward to meatbreath dude. Gromers gear really does have the most interesting terps in the cannabis market. Hard to describe some of the smells I got off my puta breath- almost sweet cherry, candy, with fuel undertones.


Bro follow justincrawn on ig his main shit is meatbreath and the pics he has are ouf of this world. He said smells like salami and cookies gas. I bought a clon of his meat breath i have 3 of them already rooted ready for this next run


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Bro follow justincrawn on ig his main shit is meatbreath and the pics he has are ouf of this world. He said smells like salami and cookies gas. I bought a clon of his meat breath i have 3 of them already rooted ready for this next run


Nice dude!


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 8, 2020)

carls shoes, mule fuel, cactus breath, meat madness and some others on deeply rooted right now


----------



## ianc4990 (May 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice Loop! Damn can we get back to this^ Get back to what this thread is about, people posting pics of thug pug grows, and pics of finished thugpug bud, gleaming from trichs. Feel like last 20 pages have been people yapping about what they're going to get or what they've got from thug pugs last overhyped drop. I mean how many pics of seed packs does one want to see.


Well you have to realize that when everyone knows that hes getting out of the game, they are going to scoop up his gear. Ive bought 30+ packs of thug in the last month, but i still have a vault to go through first. If everyone only bought pacls when they were ready to sprout them, everyone would miss all the drops that they want. Im not hoarding mine, just had to make sure i grabbed them so i have them when im ready. Just speaking personallg, because we all know tons of people just want to resell


----------



## ianc4990 (May 8, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Frostedphenos is currently auctioning a pack of carls shoes, current bid is $270. Meanwhile SHN has packs up for $88  (also some Billy went up).


Just bought a pack of carls shoes and hazy lady today. Shn seems to be one of few that arent jacking the prices, so i finally committed. I have salami leg so i wanted to have another romberry cross. And i saw growmer comment that people sleep im hazy lady,so i figured id see whats up with it


----------



## ianc4990 (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> If ya wana trade that poop (or any extra one you obtain) for a kkb I got ya.
> I think you said you already had one but hey, better pheno hunt with 2 eh ;D


Ive got a couple packs of poop, im down for a trade for soemthing i dont have. Dm if youd like


----------



## growster_23 (May 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Bro follow justincrawn on ig his main shit is meatbreath and the pics he has are ouf of this world. He said smells like salami and cookies gas. I bought a clon of his meat breath i have 3 of them already rooted ready for this next run


Bro Justincrawn have a nice pheno but check out this meat breath pheno and he have like 3 phenos.


----------



## sierrraorganix (May 8, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Just bought a pack of carls shoes and hazy lady today. Shn seems to be one of few that arent jacking the prices, so i finally committed. I have salami leg so i wanted to have another romberry cross. And i saw growmer comment that people sleep im hazy lady,so i figured id see whats up with it


frostedphenos ? i cant even find it in google?


----------



## Poormansr (May 8, 2020)

sierrraorganix said:


> frostedphenos ? i cant even find it in google?


Snh = I'm sure he ment. Seedsherenow " SHN " .. frostedphenis is canada only.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro Justincrawn have a nice pheno but check out this meat breath pheno and he have like 3 phenos.
> View attachment 4559605


That's nice but looks like yield would be seriously lacking.


----------



## tko2184 (May 8, 2020)

has anyone received there tracking from glo yet for the new drop? how long does it take usually never used him before


----------



## Poormansr (May 8, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> has anyone received there tracking from glo yet for the new drop? how long does it take usually never used him before


Yea.. I got my honey bells and moby grapes yeaterday... I ordered the original drop .. last week. Took almost a week to get tracking.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> has anyone received there tracking from glo yet for the new drop? how long does it take usually never used him before


I ordered from them the other week got my beans within 5 days, I'm on the east coast by the way.


----------



## Silencio (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Someone I know got a Billy from SHN the other day and it just got cancelled.
> Idk whats up with his site... just a warning. You get 2 weeks to pay or contact them after order though - so give it a couple days to see if it gets cancelled, so you don't pay them for nothin.


Just got tracking info for my order! Some Billy still up if he wants to snag some.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

GLO takes at leasttt a week to send out orders. By 1.5 weeks you should def have it sent with tracking.
I think I said this earlier but he said he spends 5k a week at USPS for shipping - so they do a lottttt of orders and can't be bothered to go every few days - probably show up at USPS with a few giant boxes full of small flat rates lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 8, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Just got tracking info for my order! Some Billy still up if he wants to snag some.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Poormansr (May 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> GLO takes at leasttt a week to send out orders. By 1.5 weeks you should def have it sent with tracking.
> I think I said this earlier but he said he spends 5k a week at USPS for shipping - so they do a lottttt of orders and can't be bothered to go every few days - probably show up at USPS with a few giant boxes full of small flat rates lol


I'm north of GLo.. like 8-10hrs and It still.takes me a week or 2 lol.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 9, 2020)

Here are my 8 sherb breaths that have made it. Second pic is my 1st confirmed female, side branching is good on these. This was just after a transplant so they’re looking




Grown in living soil, using KNF methods. 0 nutes.


----------



## Prestoned (May 9, 2020)

All about that living soil


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 9, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> All about that living soil


Yeah dude! All about that zero nutrients no flushing lifestyle


----------



## Prestoned (May 9, 2020)

For me it’s more not having to move lots of soil around. My real garden is full of beds of old soil.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 9, 2020)

Anyone else get the email from GLO saying their cc order can’t be completed and their card will be refunded?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 9, 2020)

Glo restocked and... Wedding poop for me Wahooooo


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

GLO is up, no KKB or Poop though


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Glo restocked and... Wedding poop for me Wahooooo


Nice dude, congrats!


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 9, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Nice dude, congrats!


Dude I feel like doing a back flip hahaha Now I just have to wait for payment invoice. I selected cc option so I assume they send a link?


----------



## nc208 (May 9, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Glo restocked and... Wedding poop for me Wahooooo


Congrats. I hope you get em. I feel like I got screwed by GLO so good luck.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Congrats. I hope you get em. I feel like I got screwed by GLO so good luck.


How do you mean?


----------



## nc208 (May 9, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> How do you mean?


Simply put that GLO seems to have screwed me over for my last two packs of thugs gear. I paid April 26 and that's the last communication I have from them. I've sent two emails that both have gone unanswered, this happened last time in March with my previous order, I waited 3 weeks and then emailed and it was a "sorry missed your last email" and got tracking the next day. This time no follow up to my emails at all but the guys posting tons on IG so I got no idea why I'm being ghosted for my order while hes got tons of time to make new posts slanging his gear.

If the dude could just respond to an email I wouldn't mind if I had to wait 2-3 months to get them. But just ignoring your customers is BS, I was removed from his mailing list to for no reason so I can't see whats happening and then see people on IG saying hes no longer shipping to Canada.
So at the moment I'm a little pissed watching the latest drop sell out everywhere while I got no clue about my order.

Edit, I was able to grab em for 90 when they were that price.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Simply put that GLO seems to have screwed me over for my last two packs of thugs gear. I paid April 26 and that's the last communication I have from them. I've sent two emails that both have gone unanswered, this happened last time in March with my previous order, I waited 3 weeks and then emailed and it was a "sorry missed your last email" and got tracking the next day. This time no follow up to my emails at all but the guys posting tons on IG so I got no idea why I'm being ghosted for my order while hes got tons of time to make new posts slanging his gear.
> 
> If the dude could just respond to an email I wouldn't mind if I had to wait 2-3 months to get them. But just ignoring your customers is BS, I was removed from his mailing list to for no reason so I can't see whats happening and then see people on IG saying hes no longer shipping to Canada.
> So at the moment I'm a little pissed watching the latest drop sell out everywhere while I got no clue about my order.
> ...


Huh, well that's not the most ideal.
I'm hopeful for you that he's busy and you receive your stuff man

I haven't received any tracking from them for either of my two orders yet either, placed one probaby about a week after yours, I'm stateside though


----------



## Railage (May 9, 2020)

4/4 on Moby Grape sprouting, this is just straight into coco with no soak or paper towel.

One you can barely see but it’s there.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 9, 2020)

I also made an order late april and don't have tracking on it yet. Actually 2.

GLO posted about this before saying he's sorry but that people underestimate the actual amount of business they do and I believe something happened where he's working solo at the moment on the bean site.

This is a fella who has I believe 3 other fully functioning businesses he takes care of and usually employs someone to take care of the seed site but doesn't have them right now, as far as I recall.

Patience! But I understand it's not a fun situation to be in wondering.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

Railage said:


> 4/4 on Moby Grape sprouting, this is just straight into coco with no soak or paper towel.
> 
> One you can barely see but it’s there.
> 
> View attachment 4560159


Nice, you're getting right to them!
Looking forward to seeing how these go!

How many seeds were in your pack?


----------



## Railage (May 9, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Nice, you're getting right to them!
> Looking forward to seeing how these go!
> 
> How many seeds were in your pack?


16 I posted a photo of it a few days back


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 9, 2020)

Hey speaking of GLO - he just confirmed one of my orders. Slowly gettin there lol.
Check junk mail, thats where it was for me.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

Railage said:


> 16 I posted a photo of it a few days back


Danggggg, nice score!


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

Well, DR dropped a little while ago, but I only saw Dingle Berry and Moby Grape I think it was


----------



## rm32 (May 9, 2020)

I’ve given up on kkb, but stoked on what I was able to get. Currently running Carl’s shoes and Stankasauras and trying to decide what to pop next!


----------



## Politieisnietmijnvriend (May 9, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> I just calculated that I have close to 5 years worth of Thug Pug seeds if I don’t grow anything else or take cuts. When is enough enough?


Then its time to share some with me and i share some with you^^


----------



## Prestoned (May 9, 2020)

Pretty much got a full seed collection now Over a decade of collecting, not sure I will ever get to grow everything out.

I would have liked the Wedding Poop and Honey Bells, but I won’t lose any sleep if I don’t get to grow them. ‍


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

rm32 said:


> I’ve given up on kkb, but stoked on what I was able to get. Currently running Carl’s shoes and Stankasauras and trying to decide what to pop next! View attachment 4560412


Nice haul man, nice snag on the Wedding Poop


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2020)

Damn I was passed the fuck out when GLO restocked the Wedding Poop, and I’m just thinking it’s not meant to be. Oh well glad I was able to snag a pack of Stankasaurus, Billy, Dingle Berry, and Honey Bells. @nc208 I feel you on that I ordered the Dingle Berry and Honey Bells around 2-3 weeks ago or so and I finally just got the tracking number today. Hopefully he doesn’t ghost you and makes things right and gets you the seeds you paid for. Thinking I might just try to find a Wedding Cake pheno out of some of the crosses I have and hopefully find a nice stud out of the two packs of Unicorn Poop I got to make my own version. I’m definitely going to have an itchy trigger finger when he drops the Urinal Cake though.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn I was passed the fuck out when GLO restocked the Wedding Poop, and I’m just thinking it’s not meant to be. Oh well glad I was able to snag a pack of Stankasaurus, Billy, Dingle Berry, and Honey Bells. @nc208 I feel you on that I ordered the Dingle Berry and Honey Bells around 2-3 weeks ago or so and I finally just got the tracking number today. Hopefully he doesn’t ghost you and makes things right and gets you the seeds you paid for. Thinking I might just try to find a Wedding Cake pheno out of some of the crosses I have and hopefully find a nice stud out of the two packs of Unicorn Poop I got to make my own version. I’m definitely going to have an itchy trigger finger when he drops the Urinal Cake though.


You and me both man, I checked the site, closed my eyes, and checked five minutes later and had missed them haha

Good haul though with everything you grabbed

Can't wait to start seeing everyone popping some gear


----------



## Dividedsky (May 9, 2020)

Got some thugs breath and black cherry pie breath seed plants hitting flower soon. 5 thugs breath and 9 bcp. Hoping I find a few nice phenos. Few have sexed so know I have at least 2 fems. Going to flower in 2 gal pot for this phenohunt run. Will post some pics once they're flowering. Stay tuned...


----------



## rm32 (May 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> if you wana trade the poop for a kkb i got ya - or any extra poop you may come across. I just want one lol.


I def would if I had more than one pack, I don’t even know how i managed to snag this one


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Got some thugs breath and black cherry pie breath seed plants hitting flower soon. 5 thugs breath and 9 bcp. Hoping I find a few nice phenos. Few have sexed so know I have at least 2 fems. Going to flower in 2 gal pot for this phenohunt run. Will post some pics once they're flowering. Stay tuned...


Awesome gonna wana see those in flower, I never saw pics of those!! Nice pop.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The pure mich looks absolutley fire from the pics I've seen on instagram. Glad i snagged a pack though I probably won't pop them for a few years.


All mine came out very similar and had the same terp profile (super consistent strain) - metallic creamy grape/mendobreath soda. Suuuper funky.
The pics are back on page 157 at the bottom. 

Here's a male someone found in my PM2.0 x Strawberries. Stacking just like the mama Pure Michi 2.0.
<-- and alright enough about my stuff sorry for sidetrack gents - feel like I'm postin too hard, aint trying to ruffle feathers)


----------



## tko2184 (May 10, 2020)

I’m lost I did grab through glo as well and I’m gonna sit and be patient but truth be told no sense In Grabbing new gear if u have to do all the paying g within a certain timeframe it’s only natural to in return to expect the same “courtesy” they will get to us when they do, On their end we are only One person and they have hundreds of not thousands of the same impatient people waiting .......could go on forever SHIT SUCKS THE WAITING GAME (Meanwhile someone just popped some beans to help w the wait)


----------



## chuckduck (May 10, 2020)

Some PB Studly I'm taking down over the next couple days.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Hm, I forgot to mention this - kinda pug related. I made some beans with a couple Gromer strains back in November.
> I used a male Strawberries & Cream f2 from Exotic and crossed it to Sophiesbreath and Pure Michigan 2.0.
> 
> I'm testing out another cross (G6 x SCf2) and didn't pop any of the pug ones. Sent some out but...like I was warned, a lot of people don't pop or don't report any info just hoard them.
> ...


Sounds like some serious heat will come out of those crosses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> You and me both man, I checked the site, closed my eyes, and checked five minutes later and had missed them haha
> 
> Good haul though with everything you grabbed
> 
> Can't wait to start seeing everyone popping some gear


Sadly I won’t be able to pop any of the gear I got for the foreseeable future, but once I’m able to Gromer’s and Rado’s gear are at the top of my list to pop.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> All mine came out very similar and had the same terp profile (super consistent strain) - metallic creamy grape/mendobreath soda. Suuuper funky.
> The pics are back on page 157 at the bottom.
> 
> Here's a male someone found in my PM2.0 x Strawberries. Stacking just like the mama Pure Michi 2.0.
> ...


No way man, that's a solid addition to the thread

That looks stellar
How much room do you find you need to run a male for pollen without totally fucking up your flower rooms?

Wish I had more space to add some of your genetics to the room, I wouldn't be able to do anything with them for a bit unfortunately


----------



## Dividedsky (May 10, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> No way man, that's a solid addition to the thread
> 
> That looks stellar
> How much room do you find you need to run a male for pollen without totally fucking up your flower rooms?
> ...


Dude I was thinking that same thing also...like how the fuck do some of these home growers breed without fucking up their flower rooms? I know it can be done, I'm sure if I took a day a mapped it out, I could figure out a proper plan. Fuck though I'd be paranoid...even if my spot was the size of a football stadium, pollen is just easily spread from room to room. I'd be wearing different hazmat suits for each room, would be looking like Walter White and shit. Lol.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I was thinking that same thing also...like how the fuck do some of these home growers breed without fucking up their flower rooms? I know it can be done, I'm sure if I took a day a mapped it out, I could figure out a proper plan. Fuck though I'd be paranoid...even if my spot was the size of a football stadium, pollen is just easily spread from room to room. I'd be wearing different hazmat suits for each room, would be looking like Walter White and shit. Lol.


Bahahahaaa for real, same
In there brushing on the ladies with a little paintbrush, goggles and all

I would love to get into breeding though, and I like to think I've got some decent genetics to start out with

I've definitely heard that any amount of pollen can contaminate a square mile radius


----------



## Dividedsky (May 10, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Bahahahaaa for real, same
> In there brushing on the ladies with a little paintbrush, googles and all
> 
> I would love to get into breeding though, and I like to think I've got some decent genetics to start out with
> ...


I'd love to also but its just so time and space consuming. I have a big enough flower room to worry about. I will perhaps give it a go in a few years but would only do it at another spot not at where I grow flower, no way. 
Also just love the idea if creating my own strain, it's cool to think you're the only one with that said strain or cross, something you created. I'd like to do it to perseve some of the genetics since I have a decents amout in my stable/collection of seed packs, including clones.


----------



## Railage (May 10, 2020)

Peanut Butter Breaths are coming down in a few days, here’s the ones worthy of a mention.

Tried to get a top shot and whole plant.


----------



## Railage (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd love to also but its just so time and space consuming. I have a big enough flower room to worry about. I will perhaps give it a go in a few years but would only do it at another spot not at where I grow flower, no way.
> Also just love the idea if creating my own strain, it's cool to think you're the only one with that said strain or cross, something you created. I'd like to do it to perseve some of the genetics since I have a decents amout in my stable/collection of seed packs, including clones.


I haven’t tried it myself, but I did a lot of research on the subject and from what I can tell a good method without seeding your entire crop is the Q-tip method. Run your male that you want to collect pollen from in a separate area and collect the pollen in little glass or plastic vials. Then when you want to start pollinating turn off all the fans in your set up, dip the Q-tip in the vial with the pollen and lightly tap the Q-tip over the branch/bud you want to pollinate. Like I said I haven’t tried this before, but it seems like the best method without seeding your entire crop.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4561386
> 
> View attachment 4561389


Everything looks absolutely amazing, and that PBB looks like it’s going to be really easy to trim. Awesome work man, how’s the terps on the PBB?


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd love to also but its just so time and space consuming. I have a big enough flower room to worry about. I will perhaps give it a go in a few years but would only do it at another spot not at where I grow flower, no way.
> Also just love the idea if creating my own strain, it's cool to think you're the only one with that said strain or cross, something you created. I'd like to do it to perseve some of the genetics since I have a decents amout in my stable/collection of seed packs, including clones.


For sure, if I had somewhere I could just drop a small tent and collect pollen I'd be all over it, but I feel like it can't be that clean and easy lol

I've got a few crosses in mind that I would love to take a crack at someday though


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4561386
> 
> View attachment 4561389


Damn those look great man!
I always love when they get that fade going

How's the nose on that PBB?
I snagged two packs of it to stash away when the craze hit lol


----------



## Railage (May 10, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Damn those look great man!
> I always love when they get that fade going
> 
> How's the nose on that PBB?
> I snagged two packs of it to stash away when the craze hit lol


They all smell like meat.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I haven’t tried it myself, but I did a lot of research on the subject and from what I can tell a good method without seeding your entire crop is the Q-tip method. Run your male that you want to collect pollen from in a separate area and collect the pollen in little glass or plastic vials. Then when you want to start pollinating turn off all the fans in your set up, dip the Q-tip in the vial with the pollen and lightly tap the Q-tip over the branch/bud you want to pollinate. Like I said I haven’t tried this before, but it seems like the best method without seeding your entire crop.


Does seem to make sense
Still makes me too nervous thinking of introducing pollen to my room lol

Guess I must just need more space, oh well


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> They all smell like meat.


That's gross, and awesome at the same time haha


----------



## Dividedsky (May 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4561386
> 
> View attachment 4561389


Nah-ice. Bravo!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sadly I won’t be able to pop any of the gear I got for the foreseeable future, but once I’m able to Gromer’s and Rado’s gear are at the top of my list to pop.


What rado packs you gonna be gettin into? I got in on that freebie from the applejuice drop and got an Apple Sundae pack of regs.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> What rado packs you gonna be gettin into? I got in on that freebie from the applejuice drop and got an Apple Sundae pack of regs.


Which Apple Juice freebie did you score?
I've got a freebie pack of SSH X Apple Juice I'm really looking forward to getting into


----------



## Railage (May 10, 2020)

@thereal_mfg

Is having an auction for Wedding Poop it’s already at $200 lol


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> @thereal_mfg
> 
> Is having an auction for Wedding Poop it’s already at $200 lol


Funny enough, the guy who bid $200 does auctions on his page as well, and auctioned a pack of Poop for $400 a couple of days ago


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> No way man, that's a solid addition to the thread
> 
> That looks stellar
> How much room do you find you need to run a male for pollen without totally fucking up your flower rooms?
> ...


Hit me up when you do have room - I'll still have extra. These aren't being 'released' or anything, just hopin to gift some out n spread the word, get some views via getting tagged on IG.

So I actually got real lucky. I only run a 4x8 tent (I'm actually very small time I only produce flower for me so no real worry on screwing anything up), I've got the space to run between 18-50 some odd plants depending on pot size.
But I've also got a 3x3 tent with a Viparspectra TC450w LED. Far from optimal but it works for small stuff and flowering males.

Lucky because I had a buddy who lived a couple houses down from me who was interested in growing and gave me the assist on location to set up my 3x3 there. I had to bring him the PHd feed and everything to give them each time but it's a 1 minute walk, no biggie.

When it was time about 3-3.5 weeks in I brought my chosen ladies over to his place in a cardboard box, put them in the tent with the stud, and let them spend the night with him  after shaking him all over to release the cloud. In the morning I came back, sprayed everything in the tent down (male, females) real well to neutralize any remaining pollen that hadn't set in and done it's business - and then brought them back to my shed outside, let them dry up, re sprayed them down, and then reintroduced them into my flower tent.

As expected - a tiny amount still did spread but very little, only found a couple beans on a couple ladies (Like that single seeded sophiesbreath diva I posted some pages back). So overall it was pretty darn successful I'd say - and that's how I hope to do any further crosses. This next Ice Cream Cake x Kushmints 11 pollen chuck I have planned may actually just need to take over the room because my buddy has since moved to another part of town.

- Anyways, that's how I did it! Of course making sure I went right to the shower with clothes right to the washer any time I visited to check on them.
I strongly encourage anyone with the potential space or location to try this...I've waited 7-8 years to start making beans and it feels so cool to see something growing that would never have otherwise existed at all. 

Here's how my G6 x Strawberries is looking at the moment - so I'm quite happy so far how the project is turning out.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> @thereal_mfg
> 
> Is having an auction for Wedding Poop it’s already at $200 lol


Heard KKB auction happened the other day that hit $400  Glad I got extras!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Which Apple Juice freebie did you score?
> I've got a freebie pack of SSH X Apple Juice I'm really looking forward to getting into


Apple Sundae reg pack (Sundae Driver x Apple Juice) 
That SSH cross should be interesting! Been a while since I've seen it used.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Hit me up when you do have room - I'll still have extra. These aren't being 'released' or anything, just hopin to gift some out n spread the word, get some views via getting tagged on IG.
> 
> So I actually got real lucky. I only run a 4x8 tent (I'm actually very small time I only produce flower for me so no real worry on screwing anything up), I've got the space to run between 18-50 some odd plants depending on pot size.
> But I've also got a 3x3 tent with a Viparspectra TC450w LED. Far from optimal but it works for small stuff and flowering males.
> ...


Dang that is a pretty fortunate run at it, all in all that sounds like it went swimmingly lol
Now you've got me thinking about where I can stick a tent for a male or two haha

Those sound like some great crosses man, that G6 Strawberry looks thick and like it's got some great structure

And I think both of those packs ended up at $400 when that auction was wrapping up, I'll be curious to see where that one lands


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> What rado packs you gonna be gettin into? I got in on that freebie from the applejuice drop and got an Apple Sundae pack of regs.


I honestly don’t even know yet my collection, if you can even call it a collection it’s more like hoarding has a lot of different gear from Rado. I really liked the Lemonessence I ran from him and the Blueberry Sundae, but after seeing tuna’s and @nc208 runs of Fresh Biscotti({Gushers x Gelatti} x Biscotti Sundae) and the terps they described I’m kind of leaning towards running those.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Apple Sundae reg pack (Sundae Driver x Apple Juice)
> That SSH cross should be interesting! Been a while since I've seen it used.


Wheeewwww those should be some heaters
I may see if I can find a pack of that lol


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2020)

Heres my PBB bonsai mom ready to take cuts from! Best way to preserve genetics right here. Takes up 0 room. Shes chilling in a 3.5”x3.5” pot for about a year now.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I honestly don’t even know yet my collection, if you can even call it a collection it’s more like hoarding has a lot of different gear from Rado. I really liked the Lemonessence I ran from him and the Blueberry Sundae, but after seeing tuna’s and @nc208 runs of Fresh Biscotti({Gushers x Gelatti} x Biscotti Sundae) and the terps they described I’m kind of leaning towards running those.


I've ended up with a couple of CannaRado packs in my vault

I think I missed out on that Lemonessence, what was the cross on that?

I've got a pack of that Blueberry Sundae though.
Did you find any really heavy blueberry leaners in there?

I've got Blueberry Sundae, Nila Wafer, Daily Intake, Daily Grape, Sasha, Papusas, and Sundae Driver F1


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

All these strain names make me want snacks. 



loop718 said:


> Heres my PBB bonsai mom ready to take cuts from! Best way to preserve genetics right here. Takes up 0 room. Shes chilling in a 3.5”x3.5” pot for about a year now. View attachment 4561457


How do you keep it so happy in the tiny pot for so long? Isn't it pure-rootball inside of there?  
I always find it fascinating how big some people grow plants in such tiny pots - I just can't do it my plants get pissed! But I probably have bad watering practices/schedule. Assuming from the pic you're hand watering too? Nice job!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> I've ended up with a couple of CannaRado packs in my vault
> 
> I think I missed out on that Lemonessence, what was the cross on that?
> 
> ...


Lemonessence is (Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree), it had some serious candy lemon terps and would be amazing for concentrates. The BBS I had two different pheno’s. One was very short and stocky with some strong musky Afghani funk with hints of blueberries, while the other was short and stocky but a little bit more branching out and stretch during flip and had straight candy blueberry and grape laffy taffy terps. You definitely can find some fire out of the packs you got. I’m planning on using either the Nilla Wafer or Wedding Cake x DoHo crosses from Rado to try and find a WC dom pheno to hit with a Unicorn Poop stud (if I find one) to try and make my own version of Wedding Poop.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Lemonessence is (Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree), it had some serious candy lemon terps and would be amazing for concentrates. The BBS I had two different pheno’s. One was very short and stocky with some strong musky Afghani funk with hints of blueberries, while the other was short and stocky but a little bit more branching out and stretch during flip and had straight candy blueberry and grape laffy taffy terps. You definitely can find some fire out of the packs you got. I’m planning on using either the Nilla Wafer or Wedding Cake x DoHo crosses from Rado to try and find a WC dom pheno to hit with a Unicorn Poop stud (if I find one) to try and make my own version of Wedding Poop.


Nice, that sounds promising
I always love good strong lemon terps lol

I'm definitely hopeful, I ended up with a good amount of grape terps
I'd love to find something with a good strong blueberry profile, I had a buddy who ran DJ Short True Blueberry forever and it was amazing

I ended up with a good amount of freebie packs as well, lots of those DoHo crosses
Really also looking for any Cookie Crisp crosses I can get my hands on lol

My seed collecting is starting to get unreasonable lol


----------



## 357Slug (May 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I honestly don’t even know yet my collection, if you can even call it a collection it’s more like hoarding has a lot of different gear from Rado. I really liked the Lemonessence I ran from him and the Blueberry Sundae, but after seeing tuna’s and @nc208 runs of Fresh Biscotti({Gushers x Gelatti} x Biscotti Sundae) and the terps they described I’m kind of leaning towards running those.


If any of you guys have a strong grape pie cross I'd let one of my moms jello packs go for it.


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> All these strain names make me want snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep i hand water everything. It is pure roots for sure takes 30 mins to water these fuckers i have 3 of them pbb, chem d and strawberries and cream. I water it every single day. Pretty soon ill root prune it and put it in a 5” pot.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yep i hand water everything. It is pure roots for sure takes 30 mins to water these fuckers i have 3 of them pbb, chem d and strawberries and cream. I water it every single day. Pretty soon ill root prune it and put it in a 5” pot.


I noticed that Nectar for the Gods just now - hand water liiiife I run NFTG as well. Most of the bottles as well as SLF-100 and Photosynthesis Plus. OCGfammm! 
Wow!! And it's been in there for a year huh - kudos on the effort that's good shit. Hats off.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

357Slug said:


> If any of you guys have a strong grape pie cross I'd let one of my moms jello packs go for it.


Where'd you get that pack? Gromer was giddy about his x'D his keeper had double D's just fattt buds


----------



## 357Slug (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Where'd you get that pack? Gromer was giddy about his x'D his keeper had double D's just fattt buds


I have multiple, my last one I got from 613 genetics in Canada when someone was foolish enough not to go through with the order and it got relisted. Only 100 packs were dropped. Would only trade it for a stank grape pie cross.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> Peanut Butter Breaths are coming down in a few days, here’s the ones worthy of a mention.
> 
> Tried to get a top shot and whole plant.
> 
> ...


Gotta drop a line again- you got some really nice pbb there. Makes me really excited to run my pbb cuts. I like everything about those phenos you have. Color on them is beautiful. Goddamn!


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I noticed that Nectar for the Gods just now - hand water liiiife I run NFTG as well. Most of the bottles as well as SLF-100 and Photosynthesis Plus. OCGfammm!
> Wow!! And it's been in there for a year huh - kudos on the effort that's good shit. Hats off.


Yup nectar goo and thug pug makes some fire chron!! This run i made a custom mix of #4 soil one shot and a few other ammendments. I havent fed anything but water and teas up till week 4 in flower. One of the guys on the nftg forums gave me the recipe and i love it. Im only feedinf herc, aphrodities and triton. Plus photo p and slf. Next week ill slurry and see where im at and add more nutrition if need be. Gromer uses all nectar too have you seen his feed schedule!!!!! His schedule is crazy but his flowers are even crazier


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yup nectar goo and thug pug makes some fire chron!! This run i made a custom mix of #4 soil one shot and a few other ammendments. I havent fed anything but water and teas up till week 4 in flower. One of the guys on the nftg forums gave me the recipe and i love it. Im only feedinf herc, aphrodities and triton. Plus photo p and slf. Next week ill slurry and see where im at and add more nutrition if need be. Gromer uses all nectar too have you seen his feed schedule!!!!! His schedule is crazy but his flowers are even crazier


Do you ph the water you toss in or let the soil take care of it? I swear if I don't PH my shit has problems....my tap is 7.0-7.2
But I just run the soil#4 usually with no additives except occasional topdress of worm castings.

Not bad at all. I use everything except for pegasus, aphro, and mega morpheus. x.x spendy but I try not to feed everything at once. Main nutes some days and the micros another occasional tea made with OGbiowar root pack and Photosynth. But always gotta ph and ppm check what's going in - how about you?

I've seen what he says he uses, 30ml/gal of herc like allllll the way through - no wonder he has that thick slab of bonemeal on the top of the pots hahaha. I don't mind that so much except that you have to poke holes in it occasionally or feed just runs off the side of the pot (cloth pots).


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I noticed that Nectar for the Gods just now - hand water liiiife I run NFTG as well. Most of the bottles as well as SLF-100 and Photosynthesis Plus. OCGfammm!
> Wow!! And it's been in there for a year huh - kudos on the effort that's good shit. Hats off.


Im not sure the exact date i actually planted it. I know about when i took the clones this harvest was October 2019 i take cuts right before flip and run 70 days so id imagine june or july 2019. I found a pic from nov and she was already pretty big.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Im not sure the exact date i actually planted it. I know about when i took the clones this harvest was October 2019 i take cuts right before flip and run 70 days so id imagine june or july 2019. I found a pic from nov and she was already pretty big. View attachment 4561855


I like your floor.  but damn right on man hahaha. I wana see that rootball when you transplant make sure to take a shot.


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Do you ph the water you toss in or let the soil take care of it? I swear if I don't PH my shit has problems....my tap is 7.0-7.2
> But I just run the soil#4 usually with no additives except occasional topdress of worm castings.
> 
> Not bad at all. I use everything except for pegasus, aphro, and mega morpheus. x.x spendy but I try not to feed everything at once. Main nutes some days and the micros another. But always gotta ph and ppm check what's going in - how about you?


I ph ever drop of water. I usually run a custom romans but i was dumping money in nutes. The one shot is a miracle i love it so much. Mixed that with some Crab, kelp, gypsum, oyster shell, bokashi worm Castings and its rocket fuel. I feed water most days some full power and kelp off days and tea once a week. Every feed/ water i always add slf photo p every other feed. That got me until week 4 now im adding nutrition. I havent slurried one time this run. Last 2 runs my soil would always drop to 5.9ph i couldnt raise it for the life of me. This run with the oyster and not so much acidic bottle feeds al my pots chilling 6.6-6.8 right on the money. I feed 6.4 and ride the drift to 6.8


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I ph ever drop of water. I usually run a custom romans but i was dumping money in nutes. The one shot is a miracle i love it so much. Mixed that with some Crab, kelp, gypsum, oyster shell, bokashi worm Castings and its rocket fuel. I feed water most days some full power and kelp off days and tea once a week. Every feed/ water i always add slf photo p every other feed. That got me until week 4 now im adding nutrition. I havent slurried one time this run. Last 2 runs my soil would always drop to 5.9ph i couldnt raise it for the life of me. This run with the oyster and not so much acidic bottle feeds al my pots chilling 6.6-6.8 right on the money. I feed 6.4 and ride the drift to 6.8


Yeah I need to take notes. I screwed up somewhere lately and a large plant slurried out to like 1300 ppms few days after feed, just all bad, I like to be around 500 a couple days after. Just herc feeds now until it lowers. In veg I'm feeding 6.0 and assuming it's topping out around 6.3-6.4 but in bloom a raise it a tad. Never tried one shot didn't wana cook any plants by accident. lol.

Good to know thanks for the detail man.


----------



## loop718 (May 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah I need to take notes. I screwed up somewhere lately and a large plant slurried out to like 1300 ppms few days after feed, just all bad, I like to be around 500 a couple days after. Just herc feeds now until it lowers. In veg I'm feeding 6.0 and assuming it's topping out around 6.3-6.4 but in bloom a raise it a tad. Never tried one shot didn't wana cook any plants by accident. lol.
> 
> Good to know thanks for the detail man.


Hit me up in the private messages if you want some info so we dont clog the forum up. I could talk about nectar for days. Nectar is only available 6.3-6.8 so if your soil isnt in that range your plants cant eat. I like my soil 6.5-6.8 so i can ph around 6.3 and ride to 6.8


----------



## BigSco508 (May 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I like your floor.  but damn right on man hahaha. I wana see that rootball when you transplant make sure to take a shot.


i was just going to say is that laminate it's nice if it is !


----------



## BigSco508 (May 11, 2020)

Wow now i cant even up load my pictures from my iphone cant seem to get it to work kinda sucks.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 11, 2020)

Can anyone confirm what generation gromer releases his strains at? are most F1s?


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Heres my PBB bonsai mom ready to take cuts from! Best way to preserve genetics right here. Takes up 0 room. Shes chilling in a 3.5”x3.5” pot for about a year now. View attachment 4561457


Impressive. What kind of light do you keep it under?


----------



## 357Slug (May 11, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Can anyone confirm what generation gromer releases his strains at? are most F1s?


Most are F1's, then he got like pb study for a bx and monkey business is slady x slady but generally yes.


----------



## loop718 (May 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Impressive. What kind of light do you keep it under?


4 bulb t5


----------



## loop718 (May 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow now i cant even up load my pictures from my iphone cant seem to get it to work kinda sucks.


Are they zoomed in pics?


----------



## loop718 (May 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> i was just going to say is that laminate it's nice if it is !


Yesssir i love it! Pergo 24 hour spill proof laminate from home depot 2.79 a sqft hahaha


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 11, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Most are F1's, then he got like pb study for a bx and monkey business is slady x slady but generally yes.


crazy man! Usually there would be a wide range of variation in the phenos then?
What makes his crosses so fire ?

PS: only asking this bec a buddy of mine is questioning why I’m running F1s, My only answer to him is “gromers gear is fire”


----------



## Dividedsky (May 11, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Im not sure the exact date i actually planted it. I know about when i took the clones this harvest was October 2019 i take cuts right before flip and run 70 days so id imagine june or july 2019. I found a pic from nov and she was already pretty big. View attachment 4561855


That floor is the same color of the vinyl floor I installed in my flower room last year. You remember this? I was so sick of cleaning the panda paper floor and having to change it every few months, love this floor now-


----------



## loop718 (May 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That floor is the same color of the vinyl floor I installed in my flower room last year. You remember this? I was so sick of cleaning the panda paper floor and having to change it every few months, love this floor now-
> View attachment 4562495


Yep im doing same thing after this run im done with panda on floor.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 11, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Most are F1's, then he got like pb study for a bx and monkey business is slady x slady but generally yes.


Is monkey business sophie x stiffler or is it sophies breath x stiffler? Its listed differently at different banks


----------



## ianc4990 (May 11, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> crazy man! Usually there would be a wide range of variation in the phenos then?
> What makes his crosses so fire ?
> 
> PS: only asking this bec a buddy of mine is questioning why I’m running F1s, My only answer to him is “gromers gear is fire”


Your popping seeds. Most people doing that are doing it for the hunt. F1s are fun to hunt. Just gotta find the winner (not hard from 1 pack from what i hear)


----------



## Dividedsky (May 11, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yep im doing same thing after this run im done with panda on floor.


Only things if you in a basement its tough cause the cement floors sometimes uneven


----------



## 357Slug (May 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Is monkey business sophie x stiffler or is it sophies breath x stiffler? Its listed differently at different banks


I believe I've seen gromer say Sophie x stiffler before but I could be mistaken. I've also seen it listed as Sophie's breath x stiffler but fuck what banks say.


----------



## loop718 (May 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Only things if you in a basement its tough cause the cement floors sometimes uneven


Nope no basement here should be all good!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 11, 2020)

Beans are rollin in! Got a few packages over the last few days, More to come...


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Beans are rollin in! Got a few packages over the last few days, More to come...
> 
> View attachment 4562838
> 
> ...


Damn you. Are you popping those all or gonna resell any? If you got any extras DM me. GLO screwed me just as I thought so I missed out on the last drop.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn you. Are you popping those all or gonna resell any? If you got any extras DM me. GLO screwed me just as I thought so I missed out on the last drop.


I'm kinda hittin the markup hard on those, only keeping 2 koshers for me (I didn't wana offer them here for the price ppl willing to pay in DMs on IG), you guys are actual pug heads not hype heads <3 Don't wana do that to ya! - But that's what I invested in them for was resale. Hawked the drops hard.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn you. Are you popping those all or gonna resell any? If you got any extras DM me. GLO screwed me just as I thought so I missed out on the last drop.


How do you know he screwed you, did he cancel your order or something? He told me you were all good just had to wait a bit longer because if the international deal.


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I haven’t tried it myself, but I did a lot of research on the subject and from what I can tell a good method without seeding your entire crop is the Q-tip method. Run your male that you want to collect pollen from in a separate area and collect the pollen in little glass or plastic vials. Then when you want to start pollinating turn off all the fans in your set up, dip the Q-tip in the vial with the pollen and lightly tap the Q-tip over the branch/bud you want to pollinate. Like I said I haven’t tried this before, but it seems like the best method without seeding your entire crop.


I let them run in flower until the pods drop, then put them in a spare bedroom near a window, usually a few days or week till pollen goes, collect a bit and keep in my cold room, kill male and pollenate a branch with a qtip full of pollen, don't need much, keeps for 3-6 months. I don't take the container of pollen in the flower room, I dip the qtip and tap it a few times, then in the flower room, might do that twice for a branch.


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> How do you know he screwed you, did he cancel your order or something? He told me you were all good just had to wait a bit longer because if the international deal.


He wont acknowledge me, I've sent over 5 emails. Hit him up on IG and he still ignores me. Fuck him, I've made other orders in the same time and every other seed bank can respond and operate like a normal person. Sorry I dropped a grand in 6 months at his place. I'm not a huge buyer by any means but fuck this noise.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 12, 2020)

I'd assume because I spoke up already and he confirmed ya just had to wait - but fair enough. Dude is running 4 businesses on his own right now because of the Corona deal.

Either way hope the stuff makes it out there eventually even if ya don't roll with him anymore.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'd assume because I spoke up already and he confirmed ya just had to wait - but fair enough. Dude is running 4 businesses on his own right now because of the Corona deal.
> 
> Either way hope the stuff makes it out there eventually even if ya don't roll with him anymore.


Whered you get the meaty ones from? (Who gave the freebies)


----------



## BigSco508 (May 12, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Are they zoomed in pics?


nope just all the sudden i will not upload to my pc from my phone lol and i'm far to busy (lazy) to figure it out right now !


----------



## BigSco508 (May 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Beans are rollin in! Got a few packages over the last few days, More to come...
> 
> View attachment 4562838
> 
> ...


hmmm let me do the math here $4000 the hard way or about $2500 and they all gone in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 12, 2020)

GLO has some up right now - just got another Meaty (makes 5)
They gettin spendy with him though, 150 now.



ianc4990 said:


> Whered you get the meaty ones from? (Who gave the freebies)


Which freebies? Labyrinth gave me the crickets and cicada and Zoolander freebies (idk if spending a certain amount earns it)
GLO gave me the grape ape x fpog f2 ($250 order or more to earn 'while supplies last') I think 24 hrs on that deal left or less now possibly.



BigSco508 said:


> hmmm let me do the math here $4000 the hard way or about $2500 and they all gone in 3.5 seconds.


Hard way for sure


----------



## jtgreen (May 12, 2020)

All the price gouging is totally classless


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn you. Are you popping those all or gonna resell any? If you got any extras DM me. GLO screwed me just as I thought so I missed out on the last drop.


Damn man, what do you mean by GLO screwed you? They’re not sending you the beans you paid for, or did they try and say they were out of the ones you ordered?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2020)

Tempted to pull the trigger on the garlic breath two point no, but I’m broke as fuck and I don’t want to pay a $35 overdraft fee since I have to pay my insurance tomorrow. Dingle Berry and Honey Bells should be arriving today.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Tempted to pull the trigger on the garlic breath two point no, but I’m broke as fuck and I don’t want to pay a $35 overdraft fee since I have to pay my insurance tomorrow. Dingle Berry and Honey Bells should be arriving today.


If you're broke as fuck and about to overdraft your bank acct. maybe you shouldn't be spending the last if your money on seeds. But hey what do I know.


----------



## 357Slug (May 12, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> All the price gouging is totally classless


Lol no shit, it's a scumsters game. It's one thing to buy packs and at a later date sell em if you don't pop them but ppl be snitchin packs just to resell instantly over gromer retiring.. I see ppl wishing they could get just one pack and ppl out here doin shit like that. At least a couple banks got decent and started limiting 1 per customer but the snitches will still bank an extra pack off each. I grabbed 1 pack/strain I aint tryin to scum it up with more capitalism.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> GLO has some up right now - just got another Meaty (makes 5)
> They gettin spendy with him though, 150 now.
> 
> 
> ...


How much have the other seed banks been charging? I saw Frosted Phenos is 130 Canadian, so 150 US is a bit ridiculous?


----------



## 357Slug (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How much have the other seed banks been charging? I saw Frosted Phenos is 130 Canadian, so 150 US is a bit ridiculous?


Glo is goin crazy on taking advantage atm but to be fair that guy has been solid on the prices for too long charging like 100 bones for 2 packs of any thug pug while others stayed at 80/pack until deals came around. Hard to call him out on it because of that.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Glo is goin crazy on taking advantage atm but to be fair that guy has been solid on the prices for too long charging like 100 bones for 2 packs of any thug pug while others stayed at 80/pack until deals came around. Hard to call him out on it because of that.


Maybe had something to do with his old partners that robbed peoples cash? GLO had awful rep until all these cheap deals kept happening.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How much have the other seed banks been charging? I saw Frosted Phenos is 130 Canadian, so 150 US is a bit ridiculous?


terpy and lab both sold for 80, glo was 90 originally, halfway through everyone started charging about 100 (deeply is now at 120) and glo at 150. So it's raising kinda in general.

Can't deny the scummyness to buying some extra packs for resale - but tried to do what solid I could as well by helping a bunch of folks get them at retail and posting and DMing about drop info here and on IG, tips about how to score quicker with info preloaded, as well as offering out some free tester beans with paid shipping. Just need to look out for an opportunity for me too. Most people aren't willing to resell something at base value if demand is completely bananas over it.

But that said, supply and demand is always brutal, seeds or otherwise.


----------



## 357Slug (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Maybe had something to do with his old partners that robbed peoples cash? GLO had awful rep until all these cheap deals kept happening.


The reason why is irrelevant but he's kept prices better than any other bank and not just on thug pug. The guys a hypocrite but his prices speak for themselves.


----------



## Silencio (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How much have the other seed banks been charging? I saw Frosted Phenos is 130 Canadian, so 150 US is a bit ridiculous?


 Frosted phenos also had packs for $80 CAD on 4/20. I got Billy, Stanka, and PBC shipped to my door for the equivalent of $175 USD.


----------



## jtgreen (May 12, 2020)

Glo charged 90 right off the bat on new drop he been increasing his prices on more than thug gear some of that vault stuff still available elsewhere much cheaper also higher than others on exotic runtz drop


----------



## growster_23 (May 12, 2020)

If you're not after meat breath, lemon breath, raspberry breath, afterglow, bananas and cherries don't pay resell for this new new. KBB isn't even tested from Gromer himself so to keep its not worth resell. But to each it's own.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 12, 2020)

I've got a pack of Meatbreath coming in as well as a couple of Meat Madness packs. With the Meaty ones I've got I will have the ....meat trifecta!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 12, 2020)

I’m super stoked on the meat madness, gonna wait till winter temps and run the whole pack. Still haven’t received notification of payment from GLO, dropped it in mail around 15 day’s ago. See what happens, only bought one pack due to the shaky rep they have.


----------



## the real mccoy (May 12, 2020)

Well Grown Seeds had a small drop.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 12, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Well Grown Seeds had a small drop.


you are my hero. jello was the one pack i wanted the most!!


----------



## splonewolf (May 12, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Well Grown Seeds had a small drop.


Much appreciated! Grabbed the rest of Carl's shoes


----------



## theaznal (May 12, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Well Grown Seeds had a small drop.


Scored KK Breath, Carls Shoes, Juniors Jello and more Garlic Breath 2.0 yea ... was a good haul.


----------



## Swarmxking (May 12, 2020)

Jordan of the islands aka joti up here in Canada has 2 gromer crosses available for sale on his newest "black" line. Blackberry breath.. meatbreath x blackberry kush and also black garlic which is garlic breath x blackberry kush i believe..

I picked up those 2. Also running 11 PBB right now myself. I'm also running 3rd coasts purple garlic - gmo x oreoz.

I'm a new user but soon will update you guys with pics of pbb, mule fuel, child's breath, puta 2.0, squatch pics


----------



## ianc4990 (May 12, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> Much appreciated! Grabbed the rest of Carl's shoes


Any packs you want to trade for thw carls shoes?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 12, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Jordan of the islands aka joti up here in Canada has 2 gromer crosses available for sale on his newest "black" line. Blackberry breath.. meatbreath x blackberry kush and also black garlic which is garlic breath x blackberry kush i believe..
> 
> I picked up those 2. Also running 11 PBB right now myself. I'm also running 3rd coasts purple garlic - gmo x oreoz.
> 
> I'm a new user but soon will update you guys with pics of pbb, mule fuel, child's breath, puta 2.0, squatch pics


Scapegoat genetics and max powers are also using thug pug in their crosses. Clearwater is also coming out with a meatbreath cross


----------



## superdank330 (May 12, 2020)

3rd Coast Genetics and Fresh Coast Seed company also use gnomers gear I believe.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 12, 2020)

Opened up my two packs of Honey Bells, looks like 14 seeds in one and 13 in the other, so that's pretty cool

No twins though unfortunately lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 12, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Opened up my two packs of Honey Bells, looks like 14 seeds in one and 13 in the other, so that's pretty cool
> 
> No twins though unfortunately lol


Same here 14 and 13 no twins. Happy for the numbers though that'll be a terpy hunt.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 12, 2020)

Anyone going for the Princess Sophia?


----------



## loop718 (May 12, 2020)

one of my puta chucking nanners  luckily its the plant i dont care for out of the hunt. Gna pluck these couple and see if the rate starts going up and chuck it outside if they do.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (May 12, 2020)

Garlic Breath 2.0 gettin knobby.


----------



## rm32 (May 12, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> you are my hero. jello was the one pack i wanted the most!!


What’s the lineage on moms jello? I saw somewhere that it was strawberry jello shot x soph lady but can’t find any info on strawberry jello shot


----------



## 503dabber (May 12, 2020)

Shoutout to Misterpfffff, homie scooped me a pack of honey bells on terpy seeds, this the second time he’s helped me score on this drop


----------



## Renne (May 12, 2020)

Misterpffff are you in Canada by chance? I have a half pack of Peanut Butter Crunch I'd trade for a half pack of Kosher Kush Breath if your interested?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

Renne said:


> Misterpffff are you in Canada by chance? I have a half pack of Peanut Butter Crunch I'd trade for a half pack of Kosher Kush Breath if your interested?View attachment 4563906


Heya! I'm in the US, actually. I'm only keeping 2 KKBs for myself and assuming I get over 10 seeds per pack, I've already got a deal with someone to trade any extras from them with him, so I won't have extras from my open ones, sadly. I do appreciate the offer!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 13, 2020)

Hmm to Auction of a pack of Ruby Reds or not that is the Question ?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> If you're broke as fuck and about to overdraft your bank acct. maybe you shouldn't be spending the last if your money on seeds. But hey what do I know.


Yeah I’m not that dumb as much as I would like to have them I’m not trying to deal with all that bullshit with the bank. No matter how tempted I am, as much as a seed hoarder I am I still make sure my priorities come first. Not only would I have to deal with an overdraft fee, but if I was to get pulled over I’d get slapped probably with a pretty heavy ass ticket for driving without any insurance and I’m good on all that.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

On another note though I finally got my pack of Dingle Berry and the pack of Honey Bell’s. It took GLO a couple weeks longer than usual but after seeing what others have been going through I’m just glad I got them. Honestly the pack I’ve been looking forward to the most out of this last drop was the DB’s, hopefully I find a nice cherry pie leaning pheno.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> On another note though I finally got my pack of Dingle Berry and the pack of Honey Bell’s. It took GLO a couple weeks longer than usual but after seeing what others have been going through I’m just glad I got them. Honestly the pack I’ve been looking forward to the most out of this last drop was the DB’s, hopefully I find a nice cherry pie leaning pheno.


Everybody sleeping on the DB’s 7 for 7 popped check back in when it’s interesting 4 of 4 honeybells


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Billy confirmed females 

LOL didn’t take a picture of the other 2


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Jordan of the islands aka joti up here in Canada has 2 gromer crosses available for sale on his newest "black" line. Blackberry breath.. meatbreath x blackberry kush and also black garlic which is garlic breath x blackberry kush i believe..
> 
> I picked up those 2. Also running 11 PBB right now myself. I'm also running 3rd coasts purple garlic - gmo x oreoz.
> 
> I'm a new user but soon will update you guys with pics of pbb, mule fuel, child's breath, puta 2.0, squatch pics


That Blackberry Breath sounds super interesting, once I get paid I may look into those. Definitely looking forward to how the Squatch turn out for you, I got a couple packs myself that came with the Garlic Butter freebies. The Garlic Butter freebies should be some serious fire as well.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Hmm to Auction of a pack of Ruby Reds or not that is the Question ? View attachment 4563962


Or take picture with something other than that punk ass phone of your PM2 lol come on bro been waiting for the update RS......once you go down this path you might as well start breeding


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Everybody sleeping on the DB’s 7 for 7 popped check back in when it’s interesting 4 of 4 honeybells


I definitely have to agree with you there, keep us posted with some pics. I’m definitely interested to see how they turn out for you. I won’t be able to run anything for a little while, so hopefully you and everyone else find some really good keepers that I can look forward to finding myself.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That Blackberry Breath sounds super interesting, once I get paid I may look into those. Definitely looking forward to how the Squatch turn out for you, I got a couple packs myself that came with the Garlic Butter freebies. The Garlic Butter freebies should be some serious fire as well.


BBB from JoTI is like that don’t have pics but someone in my circle should


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I definitely have to agree with you there, keep us posted with some pics. I’m definitely interested to see how they turn out for you. I won’t be able to run anything for a little while, so hopefully you and everyone else find some really good keepers that I can look forward to finding myself.


Got u bro will be documented here, Instagram, and phenohunters


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Stankasaurus male


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus male
> View attachment 4564208
> View attachment 4564209


Will be harvesting pollen for serious members who plan on using the pollen as well as F2 if this dude is nice


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Will post the two confirmed Stankasaurus females was nice to have one growing up and one topped and trained


----------



## Prestoned (May 13, 2020)

My tracking just updated after staying still in America for 5 days. Magically appeared in England, due for delivery tomorrow.

Far too much choice on what to germinate first. 20+ different varieties just from Thug Pug


----------



## rm32 (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Will be harvesting pollen for serious members who plan on using the pollen as well as F2 if this dude is nice


I’ve also got a confirmed stankasauras female, def down to take you up on that if she ends up being a keeper


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus male
> View attachment 4564208
> View attachment 4564209


Damn that Stankasaurus looks super short and stocky especially being a male. Has it been vegging fast or slow? Just from the looks of the structure it looks kind of similar to the Dinomeat 8 that Gromer posted a while back. You may have your hands on a Dinomeat leaning stud. Got me a little more hyped to pop the pack that I got, when I can finally start popping seeds again.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that Stankasaurus looks super short and stocky especially being a male. Has it been vegging fast or slow? Just from the looks of the structure it looks kind of similar to the Dinomeat 8 that Gromer posted a while back. You may have your hands on a Dinomeat leaning stud.


Be nice he’s a week on bloom...minimal stretch tight node spacing....I’ll get some better pics that was a few days ago....get some lead shots to check serrations and blade count....smells like beef stew and a tall glass of soy sauce


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Be nice he’s a week on bloom...minimal stretch tight node spacing....I’ll get some better pics that was a few days ago....get some lead shots to check serrations and blade count....smells like beef stew and a tall glass of soy sauce


I got cuts of the other three males that was Stank 4 and the other one I culled Stank 2 was nice so we’ll revisit those there showing new growth so in two weeks we’ll have something to really compare....females are definitely different.....nice structure on all no mutants....not that I expected many from Mr Stinky


----------



## 503dabber (May 13, 2020)

rm32 said:


> I’ve also got a confirmed stankasauras female, def down to take you up on that if she ends up being a keeper


Same


----------



## 503dabber (May 13, 2020)

Here’s my stankasaurus girl at two months old. Just got moved into the 65 gallon yesterday.


----------



## theaznal (May 13, 2020)

rm32 said:


> What’s the lineage on moms jello? I saw somewhere that it was strawberry jello shot x soph lady but can’t find any info on strawberry jello shot


That's one odd thing with Gromer, I don't see any real description of effects, or lineage.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

503dabber said:


> Here’s my stankasaurus girl at two months old. Just got moved into the 65 gallon yesterday.


65 gallon.....yeah bro go hard on that she’s a beaut most of mine are 8 pointers which I found ironic being it’s bred with Dino meat 8


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

503dabber said:


> Here’s my stankasaurus girl at two months old. Just got moved into the 65 gallon yesterday.


Topped or just amazingly trained?


----------



## 503dabber (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Topped or just amazingly trained?


She’s been topped as well as trained 2nd time growing this year so I’m stoked to see my plants take off like this; went from salts and super silver haze clones to living soil and good genetics! Super stoked for this season. Also have a mule fuel and two garlic butters from gromer doing their thing waiting to be sexed.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

503dabber said:


> She’s been topped as well as trained 2nd time growing this year so I’m stoked to see my plants take off like this; went from salts and super silver haze clones to living soil and good genetics! Super stoked for this season. Also have a mule fuel and two garlic butters from gromer doing their thing waiting to be sexed.


Good shit bro will have a eye out for ur grow


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

theaznal said:


> That's one odd thing with Gromer, I don't see any real description of effects, or lineage.


Yeah he really doesn’t comment too much on effects, but if you take a look at his IG you can find a lot of information on the lineage. Except for meatloaf, the story behind that one was that it was given to somebody from a dispensary in Michigan on accident and the dispensary wanted it back in the dude declined and gave a cut to Gromer. All that’s really known about it is that it’s either some kind of cookie bag seed or cross, so it was just named Meat Loaf.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah he really doesn’t comment too much on effects, but if you take a look at his IG you can find a lot of information on the lineage. Except for meatloaf, the story behind that one was that it was given to somebody from a dispensary in Michigan on accident and the dispensary wanted it back in the dude declined and gave a cut to Gromer. All that’s really known about it is that it’s either some kind of cookie bag seed or cross, so it was just named Meat Loaf.


^ This is what I though....there's really no info on the meatloaf. I assumed it was a pheno of a cookies plant.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ This is what I though....there's really no info on the meatloaf. I assumed it was a pheno of a cookies plant.


Ive seen meatloat definitively listed as a gsc pheno. Not out of place in growmers lineup, so i always took it as true


----------



## ceebo (May 13, 2020)

Mom's Jello = Strawberry Jello Shot x Sophisticated Lady
Strawberry Jello Shot = Ed Rosenthal's Super Bud x OB Ripper

I grew one of these out that leaned heavily towards the ERSB and was strong rotten strawberry diesel nose, threw big sticky spears and was a super intense, energetic, and uplifting smoke! Def a fan of Mom's Jello, and should be killer crossed to his Pugs Breath male!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Ive seen meatloat definitively listed as a gsc pheno. Not out of place in growmers lineup, so i always took it as true


Yeah second that - 'meatloaf' GSC is how it used to be written out - by gromer back in the day


I asked him what the flowering time on Meaty One would be.....since it's (Meatloaf x The One (The One x Blue Moon Rocks).
"The One" is a sativa strain some kind of Thai x pure Afghan. Crossed to BMR then back crossed to The One again - finally hitting the Meatloaf.

He said 9-10 and it's a heavy indica. I find that almost hard to believe considering the genetics - but fair enough I'm happy it aint 10-12.
I think that'll be a really interesting cross to grow out.

It's next to impossible to get any detailed info about any of his crosses from him. He's like the only breeder who doesn't seem to enjoy talking about his creations in depth. Some of the other breeders are also older gents and chat it up excitedly. 
Oh well ><" just wish I could get the deets on why he chose a specific male or what made a specific female stand out to him, what traits he was most interested in seeing in the offspring, you know all that BS.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah second that - 'meatloaf' GSC is how it used to be written out - by gromer back in the day
> 
> 
> I asked him what the flowering time on Meaty One would be.....since it's (Meatloaf x The One (The One x Blue Moon Rocks).
> ...


To be honest with you I think he just looks to make crosses that have insane terps and are easy to trim. That’s pretty much what I’ve gathered from his IG posts, and he’s made it very clear that he hates trimming. I wish he would go into more detail, and he used to a little bit a couple years ago but it seems like whatever chronic illness he has is kicking his ass and seems to make him in a lot of pain. Which makes sense because of how short he can be, and also short tempered.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

It seems like he chose Junior for the newer crosses so there’s not so many mutant pheno’s. Where Studley looks like a complete mutant and he definitely passes that trait on to some of his offspring.


----------



## rm32 (May 13, 2020)

ceebo said:


> Mom's Jello = Strawberry Jello Shot x Sophisticated Lady
> Strawberry Jello Shot = Ed Rosenthal's Super Bud x OB Ripper
> 
> I grew one of these out that leaned heavily towards the ERSB and was strong rotten strawberry diesel nose, threw big sticky spears and was a super intense, energetic, and uplifting smoke! Def a fan of Mom's Jello, and should be killer crossed to his Pugs Breath male!


Nice! I wasn’t sure about it at first but glad I was able to snag a few!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

I really can’t say why he chose Mr. Stinky a.k.a. Cherry Valley, because I don’t even think he released that cross. Feel free to correct me if I’m wrong, and also I haven’t seen any information on what the genetics of Cherry Valley is. I’m assuming it’s Cherryhills crossed to SFVOG or maybe even a select male from Cherry Hills.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I really can’t say why he chose Mr. Stinky a.k.a. Cherry Valley, because I don’t even think he released that cross. Feel free to correct me if I’m wrong, and also I haven’t seen any information on what the genetics of Cherry Valley is. I’m assuming it’s Cherryhills crossed to SFVOG or maybe even a select male from Cherry Hills.


Cherry Valley is (Death Valley x Cherry Breath). The same Death valley I believe was used in the Dead Bananas or whichever of those bananas I forget now. Rotten maybe.

I think it's weird to see the mr stinky strains from him because he never really hyped any of the cherry gear up at all.
The Dingle I'm actually surprised a lot of people are super interested in - not because I don't think cherry terps are cool but because of the lack of hype (and never saw incredible looking Cherry Hills aside from the purple coloring to it) and before it was always among the cheapest gear from him.

Cherry Hills was on GLO for like 2-3 years at $50 and just sat. But hey if Mr Stinky is anything like his name, it'll be fun to see it crossed out to a few things. Especially that Dino meat 8 with the Stankasaurus.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Or take picture with something other than that punk ass phone of your PM2 lol come on bro been waiting for the update RS......once you go down this path you might as well start breeding


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4564503


What is this?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 13, 2020)

Is ok because soon my yard will look like this again !


Misterpfffff said:


> What is this?


Pure Michigan 2.0 only female out of 6


----------



## BigSco508 (May 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Is ok because soon my yard will look like this again !
> 
> Pure Michigan 2.0 only female out of 6


From a pic i took real quick last week i post some new shot in the AM when lights are on oh and them things will be here friday Pfffy just got Tracking from Milky


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> From a pic i took real quick last week i post some new shot in the AM when lights are on oh and them things will be here friday Pfffy just got Tracking from Milky


Ohhh now I know where I saw that Bourbon Breath, you talkin Milky Meds eh. I asked him about something and he wanted $200 I was like pass.
I get my clones for $15 from the local community as long as it's source-able (most things are) that's the price and has been since 2012. We have a sweet community up here, fairly close knit.
I can't even remember all the legendaries I've run through at that cost. Cherry Pie clone only, The Pez, Forum GSC, White Master Kush, Permafrost, Black Cherry Soda.... just to name a few that come to mind - but been a while I'm almost purely seed popping these days.

If I'm gonna spend 200 I might as well just get a few packs of beans and hunt my own preferred keeper, ya know.

Sad to hear on the female ratio, hope the rest in your pack are the ladies.
That's an interesting looking one for sure. My leaves were thicker, more indica style if memory serves.
Yeah these were mine - but this clearly a different stage lol eeeearly veg but yeah def the fatty leaves.



lookin back at the flowering pics they did thin out some actually.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4564503


Yeah bro *insert flex emoji*


----------



## BigSco508 (May 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Ohhh now I know where I saw that Bourbon Breath, you talkin Milky Meds eh. I asked him about something and he wanted $200 I was like pass.
> I get my clones for $15 from the local community as long as it's source-able (most things are) that's the price and has been since 2012. We have a sweet community up here, fairly close knit.
> I can't even remember all the legendaries I've run through at that cost. Cherry Pie clone only, The Pez, Forum GSC, White Master Kush, Permafrost, Black Cherry Soda.... just to name a few that come to mind - but been a while I'm almost purely seed popping these days.
> 
> ...


Yeah mine started out like that Fat leaves


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

For all those who got the meaty one


----------



## Railage (May 13, 2020)

A few PBB shot, they came down today at day 68. Had some photos taken in a light box too I just need to get them sent to me, should look fly


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

Stuntin'


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Stankasaurus 5 grown straight up


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Stankasaurus 1 topped and trained


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

Oh my goodness those leaves are divine. 

You feedin daily you said? Super nice lookin plant.


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oh my goodness those leaves are divine.
> 
> You feedin daily you said? Super nice lookin plant.


Appreciate that u know the fun just starting can’t wait to run cuts in a bigger medium


----------



## Socogenetics (May 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Stuntin'
> 
> View attachment 4564760


Nice score bro.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Stuntin'
> 
> View attachment 4564760


Trade you that pack you wanted!!! Hahaha


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Trade you that pack you wanted!!! Hahaha


I'm gonna sit on this one a bit haha!

I can't afford to run those bananas sadly, got too much banana stuff cheaper (80-135) - but man I'd love to if I could.
That one is special x.x"


----------



## ianc4990 (May 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'm gonna sit on this one a bit haha!
> 
> I can't afford to run those bananas sadly, got too much banana stuff cheaper (80-135) - but man I'd love to if I could.
> That one is special x.x"


Ahhh schucksss! Haha i think the meat breath has gotten big enough to where ill be able to find it in the clone game. Surr wouldnt mind f2ing some from a pack though. Im expecting to see all his old packs coming out of the woodwork in the coming weeks and months so im staying ready to pounce haha


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Ahhh schucksss! Haha i think the meat breath has gotten big enough to where ill be able to find it in the clone game. Surr wouldnt mind f2ing some from a pack though. Im expecting to see all his old packs coming out of the woodwork in the coming weeks and months so im staying ready to pounce haha


Probably! I imagine it'd be a spendy clone but still cheaper than the seeds because of whatever breeding potential they contain from males. Yeah like the f2 idea.

Yeah I'm seeing some rare stuff already people were just holding onto it's pretty cool. Renewed life for old gear lol.

I'll admit though - I first acquired this meat pack with the plans of hitting you for the banana but then had like 5 ppl tell me not to let it go for anything under 1600 to 2k or more. That's insane so if any of those big warehouse guys make a crazy offer I've gotta jump it.

There was some auctions gromer quoted where it went 2700 2500 and 2300 but I believe those were also charity events so value raised for good cause as well.


----------



## tko2184 (May 14, 2020)

Photoperiod for MOBY grape never rant thug pig before and I have to seed shop now around this photo period and recommendations as well I like to learn potency I’d take em any good quality breeder @Misterpfffff


----------



## BigSco508 (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Probably! I imagine it'd be a spendy clone but still cheaper than the seeds because of whatever breeding potential they contain from males. Yeah like the f2 idea.
> 
> Yeah I'm seeing some rare stuff already people were just holding onto it's pretty cool. Renewed life for old gear lol.
> 
> ...


They also had 20 seeds in a couple of them but yep fair to say as of right now anyway a legit pack of Meat Breath from a legit source is worth no less then $1000 anything less should be laughed off from the start.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Photoperiod for MOBY grape never rant thug pig before and I have to seed shop now around this photo period and recommendations as well I like to learn potency I’d take em any good quality breeder @Misterpfffff


I think a lot of breeders are worth their salt out there - just all depends on your personal preference for smoke. I recall you saying potency was high up there - when it comes to strength the talk I've heard lately is Platinum crosses by In House like the Platinum Kush Breath (runnin those now in veg).
Pretty much anything with GMO is going to hit hard too. Can hunt for Pugs Wedding Poop I'm sure that will kick.

Solfire Seeds is dropping Don Mega f2 (GMO x Black Banana) soon enough - I ran the f1s they were defff potent smoke and big yields - just not a fan of GMO terps.

All depends on your style! Not sure on the moby grape flowering time - might have to ask Pug.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> They also had 20 seeds in a couple of them but yep fair to say as of right now anyway a legit pack of Meat Breath is worth no less then $1000 anything less should be laughed off from the start.


Ahh okay I was unfamiliar with the details. Dang that's sweet.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 14, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Photoperiod for MOBY grape never rant thug pig before and I have to seed shop now around this photo period and recommendations as well I like to learn potency I’d take em any good quality breeder @Misterpfffff


Thug pig !


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Probably! I imagine it'd be a spendy clone but still cheaper than the seeds because of whatever breeding potential they contain from males. Yeah like the f2 idea.
> 
> Yeah I'm seeing some rare stuff already people were just holding onto it's pretty cool. Renewed life for old gear lol.
> 
> ...


Well....well......youll get at least 10 females with my pack! Dont listen to those silly people!!! Your pack is worthless hahahaha. Nice score though for sure! Wish i was in a better part of the country to be able to score more things!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 14, 2020)

PM 2.0 Update for Gomm !


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> PM 2.0 Update for Gomm !View attachment 4565028


Week 4? Lookin good man!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Week 4? Lookin good man!


i wish i could find where i wrote it down about week 4 maybe couple days short flipped on a sunday i know that much


----------



## BigSco508 (May 14, 2020)

Holy shit i just seen Growmer answer 2 straight questions on IG must be a good day counting his $$ from his last drop !


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Holy shit i just seen Growmer answer 2 straight questions on IG must be a good day counting his $$ from his last drop !


I always try to think of 1 good question to ask him, then based on his reply have a backup question just in case he isnt in a grouchy mood. Lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I always try to think of 1 good question to ask him, then based on his reply have a backup question just in case he isnt in a grouchy mood. Lol


My new book "Treading lightly with Gromer" is coming out this November, Preorder now! 
I like how we need tactics for this lmao XD


----------



## tko2184 (May 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Thug pig !


thug pug


----------



## tko2184 (May 14, 2020)

Honestly not too fond only fems l, unless going outside prefer regs!! However if there special enough yes I’m all in mouth watering ha


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Honestly not too fond only fems l, unless going outside prefer regs!! However if there special enough yes I’m all in mouth watering ha


I agree with that for sure fems arent my favorite - they never seem to have that explosion of vigor starting out that regs do, at least in my exp. So then I'd look for GMO crosses, they prob have what you're lookin for. That Don Mega f2 is comin!


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus 1 topped and trained


Very nice man! Whats your insta? i'd like to follow this one.


----------



## Prestoned (May 14, 2020)

He seemed decent when I messaged him about international seed purchases. Said he doesn’t do customs but pointed me in the direction of verified US seedbanks.

Sat here smoking TreStarDawg waiting for the postie with my new drop packs.


----------



## Prestoned (May 14, 2020)

Postie just arrived, collection looking good now. What to pop first...


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> PM 2.0 Update for Gomm !View attachment 4565028


Yeah bro *insert flex emoji*


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> My new book "Treading lightly with Gromer" is coming out this November, Preorder now!
> I like how we need tactics for this lmao XD


That would be a great journal sub plot


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> Postie just arrived, collection looking good now. What to pop first...


Where are you from? About that Lime Studly....
Where the heck you get it I want one!


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Where are you from? About that Lime Studly....
> Where the heck you get it I want one!


Agreed on the lime studly.....pop that ho


----------



## Prestoned (May 14, 2020)

I’m in England, it was a bit of effort getting these, international shipping adds up quick. Had to use a few seedbanks I hadn’t even heard of, but they were all good.

The majority came from Harvest Mutual, some from Luscious and the PBB from terpy. I got a quick heads up about the last drop just before it happened, I like to think because I say please and thank you.

I may pop the Velveeta Breath first,be interesting to see how cheesey Gromers cheese is. Cheese was everywhere when I was growing up.


----------



## loop718 (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Probably! I imagine it'd be a spendy clone but still cheaper than the seeds because of whatever breeding potential they contain from males. Yeah like the f2 idea.
> 
> Yeah I'm seeing some rare stuff already people were just holding onto it's pretty cool. Renewed life for old gear lol.
> 
> ...


They werent charity they were on jusincrawns ig. There was 2 packs of meatbreath but they went for 2500. So happy i got a clone of his meat breath before all this insanity popped off.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

loop718 said:


> They werent charity they were on jusincrawns ig. There was 2 packs of meatbreath but they went for 2500. So happy i got a clone of his meat breath before all this insanity popped off.


Ahh right on thanks for the details man!


----------



## loop718 (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I think a lot of breeders are worth their salt out there - just all depends on your personal preference for smoke. I recall you saying potency was high up there - when it comes to strength the talk I've heard lately is Platinum crosses by In House like the Platinum Kush Breath (runnin those now in veg).
> Pretty much anything with GMO is going to hit hard too. Can hunt for Pugs Wedding Poop I'm sure that will kick.
> 
> Solfire Seeds is dropping Don Mega f2 (GMO x Black Banana) soon enough - I ran the f1s they were defff potent smoke and big yields - just not a fan of GMO terps.
> ...


Thats funny im runnin plat kush breath too. Im not a fan of fems tho well so how this works out.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats funny im runnin plat kush breath too. Im not a fan of fems tho well so how this works out.


how far in are you? mine are 6-10 inches tall in veg only starting out. The stem rubs all smell like mint and cilantro it's weird as hell.
Yeah my own tester cross is looking healthier than the PKB fems, as expected. Just the vigor.


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 14, 2020)

loop718 said:


> They werent charity they were on jusincrawns ig. There was 2 packs of meatbreath but they went for 2500. So happy i got a clone of his meat breath before all this insanity popped off.


Was that 2 packs for 2500 then or 2500 apiece, crazy shit, I got one of those sealed still


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

Got my terpy preorder in!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2020)

Correction the Garlic Butter freebies came in the two packs of Mule Fuel I got. I was going to just edit the original post where I made the mistake of saying that they came and some packs of Squatch, but it wouldn’t let me. Speaking of the Garlic Butter, it’s been looking like people of been finding some amazing pheno’s out of the packs they got. The ones Gromer posted on IG look absolutely lovely. I’m really not quite sure on what packs I’m going to pop first when I can, since all of his gear is amazing. All I know is one that I’m popping for sure is Sherb Breath since I got that pack before they started coming in the orange packaging.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2020)

If Cherry Valley is Death Valley(Deathstar x SFV OG) x Cherry Hills I can see why he hyped up and used that male. Sounds like he’s going to pass on some sweet cherry/berry terps, but with some serious OG funk.


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> If Cherry Valley is Death Valley(Deathstar x SFV OG) x Cherry Hills I can see why he hyped up and used that male. Sounds like he’s going to pass on some sweet cherry/berry terps, but with some serious OG funk.


Death Valley x Cherry Breath


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

Just had 2


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 14, 2020)

If anyone is looking for wedding poop I may trade an extra pack I have coming


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

Keep em rollin' in



I was confused with the CIA agent butt tube and asked what it was - duhhh it's a joint tube.
Felt like the foo.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Keep em rollin' in
> 
> View attachment 4565944
> 
> ...


.........i sent my sperm sample back, you know, genetics


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> .........i sent my sperm sample back, you know, genetics


Yoooo you're the one on blockchain with that fatty bid!! XDDD  you monster, you.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yoooo you're the one on blockchain with that fatty bid!! XDDD  you monster, you.


Dude on ig had a garlic breath, puta breath, and ghost breath. Kept the lead the whole auction, then 15 mins before the end the guy running the auction had his friend bud to bump up the profit, i saw they knew eachother so didnt bid again. Hit my boy up and was like, "bet this bitch hits me up after the auction saying dude didnt pay". I shit you not, no later than a minute after the auction i get a message saying he would honor my bid cause dude backed out. PEACE BRO. I DONT TRUST YOU NOW!


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yoooo you're the one on blockchain with that fatty bid!! XDDD  you monster, you.


I need to grab something before you empty the shelves!!!


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Dude on ig had a garlic breath, puta breath, and ghost breath. Kept the lead the whole auction, then 15 mins before the end the guy running the auction had his friend bud to bump up the profit, i saw they knew eachother so didnt bid again. Hit my boy up and was like, "bet this bitch hits me up after the auction saying dude didnt pay". I shit you not, no later than a minute after the auction i get a message saying he would honor my bid cause dude backed out. PEACE BRO. I DONT TRUST YOU NOW!


Good for you bro fuck that corny ass shit


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Dude on ig had a garlic breath, puta breath, and ghost breath. Kept the lead the whole auction, then 15 mins before the end the guy running the auction had his friend bud to bump up the profit, i saw they knew eachother so didnt bid again. Hit my boy up and was like, "bet this bitch hits me up after the auction saying dude didnt pay". I shit you not, no later than a minute after the auction i get a message saying he would honor my bid cause dude backed out. PEACE BRO. I DONT TRUST YOU NOW!


fuckkkkk that, not cool at all. See that's why I hate auctions altogether. Flat fee makes the most sense, no BS possible.
Ruins his own auction over some nonsense.

Who were they? I had someone hit me up about ghostbreath if I wanted to buy....I haven't seen those around in forever and now they're popping up?
I wish I could score one though, loved the pack I ran before. Dank fuely OG.


----------



## Poormansr (May 14, 2020)

Dude from blockchains got hella drama. He seems like a douche bag


----------



## Poormansr (May 14, 2020)

I guess hes a women beater.. bullshit apology.. bruises and black eyes dont magically appear


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> fuckkkkk that, not cool at all. See that's why I hate auctions altogether. Flat fee makes the most sense, no BS possible.
> Ruins his own auction over some nonsense.
> 
> Who were they? I had someone hit me up about ghostbreath if I wanted to buy....I haven't seen those around in forever and now they're popping up?
> I wish I could score one though, loved the pack I ran before. Dank fuely OG.


This guy on ig. I was gonna pay the fee through paypal cause i wasnt 100% sure off the bat, but that definately turned me away for sure.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 15, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> I guess hes a women beater.. bullshit apology.. bruises and black eyes dont magically appear





Misterpfffff said:


> Keep em rollin' in
> 
> View attachment 4565944
> 
> ...


I thought that tube was for my shank never can be to careful out here !


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I thought that tube was for my shank never can be to careful out here !


Im the complete opposite with my blade.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

Woman beater....? this shit gettin real where the heck did that info come from :O 
Who got a black eye!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## BigSco508 (May 15, 2020)

These may have to be the 1st 2 getting wet


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> These may have to be the 1st 2 getting wetView attachment 4566110


Im just hoping someone in this thread is gonna get all the twins! How amazing would that be!?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 15, 2020)

sucks i'll never know if i got because i won't open but these two and dingle berries is the one with the twins right ?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> sucks i'll never know if i got because i won't open but these two and dingle berries is the one with the twins right ?


Honey Bells for sure Kosher Kush Breath i dont know if he ever verified, but he made a post contemplating it at least. There is an orange pack of Unicorn Poop regs that havent been claimed too!


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 15, 2020)

my sherb breath twin seed, both are female!


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> View attachment 4566144
> 
> my sherb breath twin seed, both are female!


Seems pretty early for sexing! I don't think ive ever had a plant show at 4 nodes


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Seems pretty early for sexing! I don't think ive ever had a plant show at 4 nodes


Yeah you're right! This run is really weird. i have already confirmed 6/9 females, heading into week 5 of veg right now

No complaints my side


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Seems pretty early for sexing! I don't think ive ever had a plant show at 4 nodes


I have but nottt often, usually by 8 they're throwin down and if not, a stem pinch and a night or 2 of dark does the trick x'DD


----------



## the real mccoy (May 15, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> I guess hes a women beater.. bullshit apology.. bruises and black eyes dont magically appear


Where'd you see that?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 15, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> If anyone is looking for wedding poop I may trade an extra pack I have coming


I’m down, I got a lot of different packs you can choose from.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m down, I got a lot of different packs you can choose from.


Whatcha got dude dm me


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 15, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> I’m interested. I got some runts drop from exotic


not big on exotic but thank you. Let Me know what else you’d be willing to trade.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 15, 2020)

exotic generics


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2020)

Leaving in about an hour for the dispo on the coast.
*fingers crossed*

Edit. Nope. I guess its going to be tomorrow. I was just informed that "closed til the 15th" means they'll open the following day. 
*sigh*


----------



## Prestoned (May 15, 2020)

Just managed to add WW Breath to the collection. Result.


----------



## Cocabam (May 15, 2020)

Looks like there is a 2nd round going out of the Wedding poop/Meaty/KKB drop. I've seen 4 seedbanks say they are getting more, so look out if you missed them.

Urinal cake and Stinky Putang drop is coming the end of May, so look out for those too. 

Also gromer is denying that Kosher x Dinomeat ever existed, even though he still has the post up about testing them. Seems to be telling seedbanks different info versus what hes telling the public, so I wouldn't be surprised if there is more drops coming.


----------



## jtgreen (May 15, 2020)

What did the rotten bananas on oes auction end up going for ?


----------



## superdank330 (May 15, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Looks like there is a 2nd round going out of the Wedding poop/Meaty/KKB drop. I've seen 4 seedbanks say they are getting more, so look out if you missed them.
> 
> Urinal cake and Stinky Putang drop is coming the end of May, so look out for those too.
> 
> Also gromer is denying that Kosher x Dinomeat ever existed, even though he still has the post up about testing them. Seems to be telling seedbanks different info versus what hes telling the public, so I wouldn't be surprised if there is more drops coming.


 Which Seedbanks ?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> What did the rotten bananas on oes auction end up going for ?


451


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

The fakes are coming out of the woodwork. Stay safe out there!


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> The fakes are coming out of the woodwork. Stay safe out there!View attachment 4566780


That's not fakes that's the original drop packages.


----------



## goMM (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> That's not fakes that's the original drop packages.


Shit faker than a 80 dollar bill


----------



## Socogenetics (May 15, 2020)

goMM said:


> Shit faker than a 80 dollar bill


Definitely fake and they say that they have 100s of them lmao


----------



## Omkarananda (May 15, 2020)

My one female PBB I finally got. Had to go through a whole pack after duds and males. Got 2 more packs tho!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

Yeah idk about hundreds wtffff, but I def got a yellow pack with that black label Peanutbutterbreath from a bank years ago.


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

goMM said:


> Shit faker than a 80 dollar bill


I'll bet you every thug pug in your collection those packs real. I have 3 meat breaths and 1 raspberry breath that those packs are legit


----------



## goMM (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I'll bet you every thug pug in your collection those packs real. I have 3 meat breaths and 1 raspberry breath that those packs are legit


No thank you enjoy your packs tho


----------



## goMM (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah idk about hundreds wtffff, but I def got a yellow pack with that black label Peanutbutterbreath from a bank years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4566801


Not speaking on packaging I’m talking about the contents of the package


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I'll bet you every thug pug in your collection those packs real. I have 3 meat breaths and 1 raspberry breath that those packs are legit


Lol yyou got fake packs then. Growmer told me to stay away personally


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah idk about hundreds wtffff, but I def got a yellow pack with that black label Peanutbutterbreath from a bank years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4566801


I talked to growmer and he said hes had some banks do some shady shit so he stopped messing with them, if its not from a bank he still fucks with, id be questioning its authenticity. The ones on neptune seem to be fake, hes got dozens of thug pug packs, but none of the "harder to copy" orange packs.....red flag.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I'll bet you every thug pug in your collection those packs real. I have 3 meat breaths and 1 raspberry breath that those packs are legit


Dude has thug pug packs listed that Growmer didnt even know they made......


----------



## Prestoned (May 15, 2020)

Nearly F5 time people... Good luck


----------



## Socogenetics (May 15, 2020)

Globby___ said:


> Looking to sell/ trade any of these packs . Here’s the list of what I have
> 
> 3 x Meaty One
> 3 x Juniors Jello
> ...


I want wedding Poop and juniors hellos I cant find instagram follow me colorado_genetics


----------



## Prestoned (May 15, 2020)

Check Harvest Mutual in 9 minutes man....


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Lol yyou got fake packs then. Growmer told me to stay away personally


I don't deal with fakes. First bank to carry Thug pug was called Substrate go do your homework.


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Dude has thug pug packs listed that Growmer didnt even know they made......
> View attachment 4566884


It's 007Breath not 007sBreath and it Duente x mendo breath you're welcome


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I don't deal with fakes. First bank to carry Thug pug was called Substrate go do your homework. View attachment 4566890


Ummm.....i did.....


----------



## Joedank (May 15, 2020)

Sad to hear about gromer the dog


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Ummm.....i did.....
> View attachment 4566894


I can tell you're new so I'll give you a history lesson. My guess is the person that's selling those packs is connected to Sub because he ran off with a lot of customers money and breeders seeds. So if I was gromer I'll say the same thing buy at your own risk especially if someone scammed me.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I can tell you're new so I'll give you a history lesson. My guess is the person that's selling those packs is connected to Sub because he ran off with a lot of customers money and breeders seeds. So if I was gromer I'll say the same thing buy at your own risk especially if someone scammed me.


Bud ive been around here longer than you have so I don't know why you think im new. Why the fuck would growmer care? He made his money off the dude. He doesn't want to see people waste their money on fake bullshit, then knock his brand cause the seeds were passed on as real. If someone scammed growmer and they were the only ones with those packs, i would think its common sense not to trust the packs, because you cant trust the source.....


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Bud ive been around here longer than you have so I don't know why you think im new. Why the fuck would growmer care? He made his money off the dude. He doesn't want to see people waste their money on fake bullshit, then knock his brand cause the seeds were passed on as real. If someone scammed growmer and they were the only ones with those packs, i would think its common sense not to trust the packs, because you cant trust the source.....


From your tone they only fake because you don't have them. If you been around you would know that those original packs are heat sealed. So he would have to buy more stickers, more bags just to make a few extra dollars. So I highly doubt those seed are fake.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> From your tone they only fake because you don't have them. If you been around you would know that those original packs are heat sealed. So he would have to buy more stickers, more bags just to make a few extra dollars. So I highly doubt those seed are fake.


Are you that thick? Im jealous of packs that i could just buy? I have plenty of thug pug lol. Clamshells and baggies are literally pennies. Hemp seeds or bag seed, once again pennies or free. Putting them together and selling packs for hundreds of dollars......worth it. There is a reason thug pug went out of his way to spend more money on branded packaging. And guess what it was????? PEOPLE FAKING THE PACKS. Im starting to think they are all your packs haha


----------



## Prestoned (May 15, 2020)

Buy what you feel the need to buy. I’m starting to realise even at the age of 32 I won’t be able to grow my seed collection without a legal warehouse ‍


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Are you that thick? Im jealous of packs that i could just buy? I have plenty of thug pug lol. Clamshells and baggies are literally pennies. Hemp seeds or bag seed, once again pennies or free. Putting them together and selling packs for hundreds of dollars......worth it. There is a reason thug pug went out of his way to spend more money on branded packaging. And guess what it was????? PEOPLE FAKING THE PACKS. Im starting to think they are all your packs haha
> View attachment 4566934


Nah wrong person I'm not hurting for money to sell mine. Plus I have packs that could fetch a lot more then meat breath. I guess when people have packs that you don't have or wasn't around to get it's a scam. Dude literally have one of each pack with that same baggies and gromer. Get that hate outta your blood man. Buy that afterglow it's a super rare one that I missed.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Nah wrong person I'm not hurting for money to sell mine. Plus I have packs that could fetch a lot more then meat breath. I guess when people have packs that you don't have or wasn't around to get it's a scam. Dude literally have one of each pack with that same baggies and gromer. Get that hate outta your blood man. Buy that afterglow it's a super rare one that I missed.


Keep trying to convince yourself that youre correct, ill take the info from the horses mouth lol


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Nah wrong person I'm not hurting for money to sell mine. Plus I have packs that could fetch a lot more then meat breath. I guess when people have packs that you don't have or wasn't around to get it's a scam. Dude literally have one of each pack with that same baggies and gromer. Get that hate outta your blood man. Buy that afterglow it's a super rare one that I missed.


Bro, they very well could be legit packs. But all the signs im seeing are pointing to red flags. Im just trying to keep some new people from potentially wasting their money. If id have gotten a better response from growmer, id have bought a fair share of then, but he didnt have a solid answer. Those packs surely wont go cheap, which is fucked up if they are fake. The guy that posted like 100 packs has 1 review. Just 1. Take that how you want.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> Buy what you feel the need to buy. I’m starting to realise even at the age of 32 I won’t be able to grow my seed collection without a legal warehouse ‍


Ill take some off your hands then! Haha


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

This thread seriously sucks now....just saying


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This thread seriously sucks now....just saying


Go follow some journals or get a life.....all thug pug related....


----------



## Jefe de jefes (May 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn I was passed the fuck out when GLO restocked the Wedding Poop, and I’m just thinking it’s not meant to be. Oh well glad I was able to snag a pack of Stankasaurus, Billy, Dingle Berry, and Honey Bells. @nc208 I feel you on that I ordered the Dingle Berry and Honey Bells around 2-3 weeks ago or so and I finally just got the tracking number today. Hopefully he doesn’t ghost you and makes things right and gets you the seeds you paid for. Thinking I might just try to find a Wedding Cake pheno out of some of the crosses I have and hopefully find a nice stud out of the two packs of Unicorn Poop I got to make my own version. I’m definitely going to have an itchy trigger finger when he drops the Urinal Cake though.


Wedding poop?Maybe a trade is in order. Are you in Cali?


----------



## Socogenetics (May 15, 2020)

Anyone get the geist grow GHOST RUNTZ today


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Go follow some journals or get a life.....all thug pug related....


Dude shut the fuck up, you clown...I've been posting my grows here for a while. Go back to your tent you fuck! Post some more about getting packs of beans, you're money bro... you in particular fill this thread up with garbage posts. Isn't your bank acct almost overdrafted from buying seeds you'll never pop, remember you saying something along those lines.


----------



## Prestoned (May 15, 2020)

How long is everyone waiting for the next drop? 2:35AM Here in The U.K, serious disadvantage 11 coronas in on a Friday night.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude shut the fuck up, you clown...I've been posting my grows here for a while. Go back to your tent you fuck! Post some more about getting packs of beans, you're money bro... you in particular fill this thread up with garbage posts. Isn't your bank acct almost overdrafted from buying seeds you'll never pop, remember you saying something along those lines.


Actually that wasnt me there dumbass. If you just want to see pics, there is a magical land called instagram for just that thing!!!!! This is a forum, you know to talk about things....


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2020)

Y'all gots to chill...
It's just seeds people.


----------



## Socogenetics (May 15, 2020)

genuity said:


> Y'all gots to chill...
> It's just seeds people.


But it's fun watching them squeal


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> But it's fun watching them squeal


Anybody grow thug pug (white girl)?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Actually that wasnt me there dumbass. If you just want to see pics, there is a magical land called instagram for just that thing!!!!! This is a forum, you know to talk about things....


 My bad, I'm being an asshole. I've been in my growroom for 2 days straight mixing soil, transplanted 45 plants into 5 gals fabric pots, taken clones, ect. 
That being said this thread used to be the shit, people posting awesome pics of their thug pug gear and you wouldn't post unless you could bring the heat. I apologize for what its worth.


----------



## superdank330 (May 15, 2020)

Grabbed a pack of 7 or 9 , Let's see what it brings.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> My bad, I'm being an asshole. I've been in my growroom for 2 days straight mixing soil, transplanted 45 plants into 5 gals fabric pots, taken clones, ect.
> That being said this thread used to be the shit, people posting awesome pics of their thug pug gear and you wouldn't post unless you could bring the heat. I apologize for what its worth.


I shouldnt have come back at you, but i understand what youre saying. But this IS a forum and its my GO TO place for anything about thug pug. Ive learned a TON of info on here. Any little info i get i like to share because i cant openly talk about this stuff to anyone where i live. My rooms are full of cannarado right now, but ive me a few months and ill be blowing this thread up with pics of thug pug!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Grabbed a pack of 7 or 9 , Let's see what it brings.


That a solid cross dude , and that strain is definitely sleeped on. I was eyeing that a while ago. The sophisticated lady looks absolutley stellar.


----------



## superdank330 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I shouldnt have come back at you, but i understand what youre saying. But this IS a forum and its my GO TO place for anything about thug pug. Ive learned a TON of info on here. Any little info i get i like to share because i cant openly talk about this stuff to anyone where i live. My rooms are full of cannarado right now, but ive me a few months and ill be blowing this thread up with pics of thug pug!


What Cannarado are you running? I grabbed some Watercolor Frosting from them and got Gelatti freebies


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I shouldnt have come back at you, but i understand what youre saying. But this IS a forum and its my GO TO place for anything about thug pug. Ive learned a TON of info on here. Any little info i get i like to share because i cant openly talk about this stuff to anyone where i live. My rooms are full of cannarado right now, but ive me a few months and ill be blowing this thread up with pics of thug pug!


No that was all me. I honestly misread your post, and fired back without thinking.


----------



## Socogenetics (May 15, 2020)

I got 4 separate orders with glo all paid for and they wont respond or say anything. Has anyone had bad luck with them it's been a week plus


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

Also I have to say, I think this seed games has started to rub me the wrong way. Thug pug was always very high quality genetics at a very good price. With gromers unfortunate retirement you've seen this game go absolutley bat shit. Scamming, price gouging, ect. Fuck dude I saw a pack of sherb breath went at auction for $2700, that's fucking insane. Meatbreath even more. I just hope whoever is paying these prices is getting the real deal. I have absolute insane cuts of both and would never charge someone that. That's just me. O ya and the contant pics of seed packs, I've been guilty of that one myself though.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> What Cannarado are you running? I grabbed some Watercolor Frosting from them and got Gelatti freebies


Biscotti Sherbert and Daily Biscotti V2. I started 6 strains, cherry pie x cookie crisp f3 (3 females hermed), wedding cake x doho (only 1 germed, male), dosidos x doho (only 1 germed, male). Then a third of the remaining plants threw balls week 3 of flower. It blew my mind because they were all intermixed so i know it wasnt light leaks or anything. I won't be buying any more cannarado packs because this isnt my first time his stuff has hermed on me. Its never the whole room, just sporadic plants.


----------



## Prestoned (May 15, 2020)

I know a UK site that’s has a single pack of 7 of 9 for £90 excluding delivery, payment by bank transfer... ‍


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No that was all me. I honestly misread your post, and fired back without thinking.


There was definatley some attitude with my response. I just appreciate seeing youre a better man than most, and went out of your way to apologize!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Biscotti Sherbert and Daily Biscotti V2. I started 6 strains, cherry pie x cookie crisp f3 (3 females hermed), wedding cake x doho (only 1 germed, male), dosidos x doho (only 1 germed, male). Then a third of the remaining plants threw balls week 3 of flower. It blew my mind because they were all intermixed so i know it wasnt light leaks or anything. I won't be buying any more cannarado packs because this isnt my first time his stuff has hermed on me. Its never the whole room, just sporadic plants.


Ive heard that many times about cannarado, its to bad I wanted to try some of there stuff. Sounds like people just stay clear of them.


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also I have to say, I think this seed games has started to rub me the wrong way. Thug pug was always very high quality genetics at a very good price. With gromers unfortunate retirement you've seen this game go absolutley bat shit. Scamming, price gouging, ect. Fuck dude I saw a pack of sherb breath went at auction for $2700, that's fucking insane. Meatbreath even more. I just hope whoever is paying these prices is getting the real deal. I have absolute insane cuts of both and would never charge someone that. That's just me. O ya and the contant pics of seed packs, I've been guilty of that one myself though.


Here me out for a moment bro. Let's just say it was a marketing campaign to sell more seeds. Don't you think it's working in overtime. Plus consider his announcement came on the eve of corona. Announce retirement and now his seeds are selling like Walmart groceries. Things that make you go ummmmmm


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Here me out for a moment bro. Let's just say it was a marketing campaign to sell more seeds. Don't you think it's working in overtime. Plus consider his announcement came on the eve of corona. Announce retirement and now his seeds are selling like Walmart groceries. Things that make you go ummmmmm


That what I was thinking as well dude, didn't want to say it though. Haha


----------



## Socogenetics (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That what I was thinking as well dude, didn't want to say it though. Haha


I was also thinking this. And I believe it. One does not just quit amd turn the lights off. Lmao


----------



## splonewolf (May 15, 2020)

Indeed what great timing, I wonder how much stimulus check $ is going to seed banks and gromer right now
Hey at least it's going to mostly americans


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> I was also thinking this. And I believe it. One does not just quit amd turn the lights off. Lmao


It would be genius if you think about it. With in a few months Im guessing the parties involved could clear hundreds of thousands of dollars if not more. I started thinking this a bit ago especially after seed junky went out in a similar fashion. Last bank I saw selling seed junky, cheapest pack was going for $500. Create supply and demand


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also I have to say, I think this seed games has started to rub me the wrong way. Thug pug was always very high quality genetics at a very good price. With gromers unfortunate retirement you've seen this game go absolutley bat shit. Scamming, price gouging, ect. Fuck dude I saw a pack of sherb breath went at auction for $2700, that's fucking insane. Meatbreath even more. I just hope whoever is paying these prices is getting the real deal. I have absolute insane cuts of both and would never charge someone that. That's just me. O ya and the contant pics of seed packs, I've been guilty of that one myself though.


I dont consider myself a HYPE buyer, but i happened to find thug pug VERY SHORTLY before this all started unfolding. I saw he was driven toward terpy strains that dont need hours of trimming, and that checked both of my boxes, i dont need forearm colas to be happy. That being said. Im buying the shit out of everything i can find that i want. I saw this coming and tried grabbing the more sought after stuff first. Ive paid dearly for some of my packs, and im fine with that. But im popping my seeds (unless someone is trying to get one of my sherb breath for 2700) haha


----------



## tko2184 (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I agree with that for sure fems arent my favorite - they never seem to have that explosion of vigor starting out that regs do, at least in my exp. So then I'd look for GMO crosses, they prob have what you're lookin for. That Don Mega f2 is comin!


When


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Here me out for a moment bro. Let's just say it was a marketing campaign to sell more seeds. Don't you think it's working in overtime. Plus consider his announcement came on the eve of corona. Announce retirement and now his seeds are selling like Walmart groceries. Things that make you go ummmmmm


Honestly i think it's one of the few things to happen to Growmer lately that hasnt been bad. He really lucked into the timing of the quarantine.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Harvest mutual is live homies!!!!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> There was definatley some attitude with my response. I just appreciate seeing youre a better man than most, and went out of your way to apologize!


No worries dude!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> When


gotta ask Solfiregardens on IG about that I was told from a 3rd party after trading them my don mega f1s.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

P.s. all of that old package gromer gear is already paid for forever ago - it actually is in his interest to 'only' recommend the orange packs even IF there are a lot of fakes out there. Think about it.


----------



## Poormansr (May 15, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> Anyone get the geist grow GHOST RUNTZ today


I did ..
I went on a runtz buying frenzy. 

Geist ghost candy runtz cross
I got runtz bx from kre8
Exotic designer runtz cross..
Exotic slaps runtz x grease monkey
Exotic wowzer. Runtz x strawberries and cream 

I tries for compound genetics jokerz... white runtz x jet fuel gelato.. but I couldnt find it.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> P.s. all of that old package gromer gear is already paid for forever ago - it actually is in his interest to 'only' recommend the orange packs even IF there are a lot of fakes out there. Think about it.


He doesnt sell anything outright. As soon as its in the banks hands, Growmer has been paid. They pay up front, not as the packs sell....Terpy posted about his 20k dollar order taking longer in the mail when he was waiting to drop. The only packs growmer hasnt made money off of are the ones he never sent to seedbanks


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Damn bro i didnt look for 1 day and shit went crazyyyyy hahaha. Ima post some frost for yall. Unicorn poop, sherb, pbb and puta shining! Last pic is unicorn poop and its straight gmo gasss


----------



## Poormansr (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Harvest mutual is live homies!!!!!!


Still down in california. 

Fuck.. someone order me wedding poop


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Damn bro i didnt look for 1 day and shit went crazyyyyy hahaha. Ima post some frost for yall. Unicorn poop, sherb, pbb and puta shining! Last pic is unicorn poop and its straight gmo gasssView attachment 4567034View attachment 4567035View attachment 4567036View attachment 4567037View attachment 4567039View attachment 4567040View attachment 4567041View attachment 4567042View attachment 4567043


Haha I figured you were going to pop in. I hadn't been here ina few days myself.


----------



## tko2184 (May 15, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> I got 4 separate orders with glo all paid for and they wont respond or say anything. Has anyone had bad luck with them it's been a week plus


Just be patient glo is LEGIT


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> He doesnt sell anything outright. As soon as its in the banks hands, Growmer has been paid. They pay up front, not as the packs sell....Terpy posted about his 20k dollar order taking longer in the mail when he was waiting to drop. The only packs growmer hasnt made money off of are the ones he never sent to seedbanks


right but if he still recommends and approves clear packs, less oranges would be necessary for banks to order - but if he says buy at your own risk the oranges are where it's at - the banks will keep ordering them to remain fully stocked I'd think.

I dunno though just thinkin.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha I figured you were going to pop in. I hadn't been here ina few days myself.


Shit deff went wack for sure... Is this shit meant to grow fire or become a trading card game?!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> Still down in california.
> 
> Fuck.. someone order me wedding poop


that drop is long sold out man. it just shows as still in stock because the site is busted but been gone. when you try to check out it says theres an error with the cart.


----------



## Poormansr (May 15, 2020)

"Slaps forehead " now down to 3 thug pug drops left.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> "Slaps forehead " now down to 3 thug pug drops left.


what puzzles me is that by now all the banks don't know to let the server admins know about the upcoming traffic influx to prepare for it - or upgrade their servers if they're doing an announced drops just because nearly every site is crashing.

Are they not watching the other bank drops or what! xD


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> right but if he still recommends and approves clear packs, less oranges would be necessary for banks to order - but if he says buy at your own risk the oranges are where it's at - the banks will keep ordering them to remain fully stocked I'd think.
> 
> I dunno though just thinkin.


Hes running out of his stock now. There wont be many more restocks if any. Harvest mutual got confirmed last Putrid Michigan and Wedding Poop, so they will start going out of stock shortly. Idk i dont think hes trying to sway anyone either way, he gave a 50/50. All those packs started more than banks were selling them too! He was honestly probably just playing it safe, if he would have told me to go for it. I could have come back at him all shitty if they turned out to be hemp seeds. Most likely just covering his ass since it wouldnt have benefited him for me to buy the packs anyways.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Shit deff went wack for sure... Is this shit meant to grow fire or become a trading card game?!


Final drop has been going on for awhile. Nothing final about it. Haha


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Final drop has been going on for awhile. Nothing final about it. Haha


With urinal cake and and another one still to drop


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Hes running out of his stock now. There wont be many more restocks if any. Harvest mutual got confirmed last Putrid Michigan and Wedding Poop, so they will start going out of stock shortly. Idk i dont think hes trying to sway anyone either way, he gave a 50/50. All those packs started more than banks were selling them too! He was honestly probably just playing it safe, if he would have told me to go for it. I could have come back at him all shitty if they turned out to be hemp seeds. Most likely just covering his ass since it wouldnt have benefited him for me to buy the packs anyways.


Agree there, I don't mean he's intentionally trying to make every buck he can - just that it makes more sense to recommend the new (especially if more dave and kosher fems actually come through).

This whole thing is tiring I wish the rest of the banks would just drop already so it'd be over.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Gromer bout to come back wearing number 45


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> With urinal cake and and another one still to drop


More than that! 3 fem Kosher strains, Stinky Putang, and Urinal Cake. Hes got another full line haha


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Anybody pop any of the latest drop?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Agree there, I don't mean he's intentionally trying to make every buck he can - just that it makes more sense to recommend the new (especially if more dave and kosher fems actually come through).
> 
> This whole thing is tiring I wish the rest of the banks would just drop already so it'd be over.


My girlfriend keeps asking when im gonna stop freaking out at random times (when drops are happening) i told her hopefully only another week hahah


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

The way i see it somebody should send ya boy a pack or kkb and ill show ya what 1 of ur 30 pouches can do lolololololol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

Why did everyone go nuts over the kosher kush breath? That seemed to be more sought after than the rest.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Why did everyone go nuts over the kosher kush breath? That seemed to be more sought after than the rest.


Kosher kush crazy fire in its own right. Last of the mendobreath drop and gromer hyped it up. Its really all i was after but i got plants to grow and no patience to play that chasing game.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Kosher kush crazy fire in its own right. Last of the mendobreath drop and gromer hyped it up. Its really all i was after but i got plants to grow and no patience to play that chasing game.


I tried to get the kkb but it fucking sold out when it was in my cart. I'm not going to be popping the new drops for at least a few years, I have over 12 strains I have to narrow down to at least 7. Plus some seed plants I'm pheno hunting. Going to be a fun + busy summer.
The fucked economy is started to affect the flower market for sure though, so its a good time to be growing. I've seen high end pack numbers starting to go up and I have buddies that are movers and their telling me that prices will be surging for high ends.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Kosher kush crazy fire in its own right. Last of the mendobreath drop and gromer hyped it up. Its really all i was after but i got plants to grow and no patience to play that chasing game.


Misterpfffff has about a hundred by now, maybe hes got one woth your name on it! Haha


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I tried to get the kkb but it fucking sold out when it was in my cart. I'm not going to be popping the new drops for at least a few years, I have over 12 strains I have to narrow down to at least 7. Plus some seed plants I'm pheno hunting. Going to be a fun + busy summer.
> The fucked economy is started to affect the flower market for sure though, so its a good time to be growing. I've seen high end packs numbers starting to go up and I have buddies that movers and their telling me that prices will be surging for high ends.


Fuck yaaaaa thats what i like to hear more money for our hard work. This is my biggest run yet and got damn a mother room, veg room and flower room is runnin me in the dirt. Thinking bout hiring an assistant hahahhaa.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Kosher kush crazy fire in its own right. Last of the mendobreath drop and gromer hyped it up. Its really all i was after but i got plants to grow and no patience to play that chasing game.


Also kosher kush is definitely nice. I don't know though, it was one I never was like, o fuck I have to have it. Maybe I overlooked it.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Misterpfffff has about a hundred by now, maybe hes got one woth your name on it! Haha


Ya cmon misterpffffffffffff free the seeds mannnnn. I got a nasty lil stable id do a trade from. Meatbreath justincrawn cut, pbb, unicorn, sherb, puta, chemd, strawberries n cream. And im hunting gg4ibl, halitosis breath, 3chems 2.0 and platinum kush breath.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Fuck yaaaaa thats what i like to hear more money for our hard work. This is my biggest run yet and got damn a mother room, veg room and flower room is runnin me in the dirt. Thinking bout hiring an assistant hahahhaa.


Ya dude I hear that. I'm trying to stay real focused as of late, get proper sleep, ect. I'm in the exact boat.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also kosher kush is definitely nice. I don't know though, it was one I never was like, o fuck I have to have it. Maybe I overlooked it.


You got a couple thug pug winners so like me u not stressing it but it be nice id deff grow it out


----------



## Prestoned (May 15, 2020)

Getting bored of chasing these to be honest. I got a whole fridge dedicated to keeping seeds, not sure if I can even grow then in my lifetime without a UK legalisation change. 

If these don’t drop by the time the buzz from these 12 coronas finishes, in missing the “last” drop. Still got 3 decades worth of seeds to grow as is.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> And i gotta go back to work in a couple weeks hahaha. Plus i like my yard super neat too so my summer is fullllll.


I have a comercial backback leaf blower, fiances dad gave it to me. Best yard equipment ever invented.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> Getting bored of chasing these to be honest. I got a whole fridge dedicated to keeping seeds, not sure if I can even grow then in my lifetime without a UK legalisation change.
> 
> If these don’t drop by the time the buzz from these 12 coronas finishes, in missing the “last” drop. Still got 3 decades worth of seeds to grow as is.


Ya bro dont stress it remember nobody has even grown these yet hahaha.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a comercial backback leaf blower, fiances dad gave it to me. Best yard equipment ever invented.


For real its nice like that? I got a bagger for the back of my lawn mower i thought that was the cats pajamas ima have to look into one need that for my driveway haha.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> Getting bored of chasing these to be honest. I got a whole fridge dedicated to keeping seeds, not sure if I can even grow then in my lifetime without a UK legalisation change.
> 
> If these don’t drop by the time the buzz from these 12 coronas finishes, in missing the “last” drop. Still got 3 decades worth of seeds to grow as is.


It's definitely become a hobby- collecting beans for sure. Reminds be of collecting baseball cards, I actually was thinking of vaccuum sealing w silca packs and puting them in a basebard card type binder and tossing in the freezer. And bringing them out at holdiays to show with the family. Haha. People take it to the max though, I've seen a $30k+ seed collection, that's fucking insane!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> For real its nice like that? I got a bagger for the back of my lawn mower i thought that was the cats pajamas ima have to look into one need that for my driveway haha.


Ya they're awesome, keeps my yard imaculate. There so powerful that they can dethatch the grass, it really wakes up the grass when done in the spring.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya cmon misterpffffffffffff free the seeds mannnnn. I got a nasty lil stable id do a trade from. Meatbreath justincrawn cut, pbb, unicorn, sherb, puta, chemd, strawberries n cream. And im hunting gg4ibl, halitosis breath, 3chems 2.0 and platinum kush breath.


Which beans are you looking for?


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> It's definitely become a hobby- collecting beans for sure. Reminds be of collecting baseball cards, I actually was thinking of vaccuum sealing w silca packs and puting them in a basebard card type binder and tossing in the freezer. And bringing them out at holdiays to show with the family. Haha. People take it to the max though, I've seen a $30k+ seed collection, that's fucking insane!


Thats crazzzyyyy!!! I like seed vaults but i like harvests better hahaha.


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya they're awesome, keeps my yard imaculate. There so powerful that they can dethatch the grass, it really wakes up the grass when done in the spring.


Damn ima show my wife that im interested maybe ill get one for fathers day bahahahahah.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya cmon misterpffffffffffff free the seeds mannnnn. I got a nasty lil stable id do a trade from. Meatbreath justincrawn cut, pbb, unicorn, sherb, puta, chemd, strawberries n cream. And im hunting gg4ibl, halitosis breath, 3chems 2.0 and platinum kush breath.


I was cracking up at the '100 packs' until I saw your trades x.x defffffffffff down for something. I don't have anywhere near that though I have 13 total and 2 are spoken for from buddies who work during drops.

Most of my nonsense was just hype that got me some attention (not an attention seeker, I just needed an in for some trades/sales offers and it seems to have worked from the IG dms). 13 packs out of like 500 or whatever kkbs were dropped is a drop in the bucket - was just the only one saying how many I had on comment strings.

I'm also hunting Platinum Kush Breath right now  and made my own strawberries n cream f2 crosses.
Nice taste man!!


----------



## loop718 (May 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I was cracking up at the '100 packs' until I saw your trades x.x defffffffffff down for something. I don't have anywhere near that though I have 13 total and 2 are spoken for from buddies who work during drops.
> 
> Most of my nonsense was just hype that got me some attention (not an attention seeker, I just needed an in for some trades/sales offers and it seems to have worked from the IG dms). 13 packs out of like 500 or whatever kkbs were dropped is a drop in the bucket - was just the only one saying how many I had on comment strings.


Hahahaha right right cant knock the hustle. Ever wanna come up off a pack i got a cut for ya just shoot me a dm.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Hahahaha right right cant knock the hustle. Ever wanna come up off a pack i got a cut for ya just shoot me a dm.


Done!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> I got 4 separate orders with glo all paid for and they wont respond or say anything. Has anyone had bad luck with them it's been a week plus


theyre backed up on orders right now

my orders from 2 weeks ago just shipped yesterday


----------



## Prestoned (May 16, 2020)

Missed out but on the wedding poop, but I still feel like a winner for get that Wounded Warrior Breath earlier today. Bedtime joint of Blue Power now


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I don't deal with fakes. First bank to carry Thug pug was called Substrate go do your homework. View attachment 4566890


Correct. And then Sub liquidated to a few banks. I remember the drama around one of the very first drops of HSO, Thug Pug, and DVG in the GP thread

Of all the older gear that could be faked, I just dont see TP being on that short list.

edit, yep. I just went back and read that shit again.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-33

It started on IG with HSO but flooded over the forums. Gu posted screenshots from Sub and shut that shit down quick.
Its not unusual for banks (and buyers) to sit on packs, waiting for these type of situations to drop. I can even remember one member here spending a small fortune on GGG, claiming it was his retirement investment, lol.
Those packs at Neptune are likely fine.


----------



## tko2184 (May 16, 2020)

Hella tired of the chase I just want kbb wedding poop sad when I have a cc to o max w complete permisssion to “get what I need guess since everyone else wants it I’ll just take MOBY grape be happy and search for Zelda from swamp boy anyone know anyone w this cut. Or seed


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Damn bro i didnt look for 1 day and shit went crazyyyyy hahaha. Ima post some frost for yall. Unicorn poop, sherb, pbb and puta shining! Last pic is unicorn poop and its straight gmo gasssView attachment 4567034View attachment 4567035View attachment 4567036View attachment 4567037View attachment 4567039View attachment 4567040View attachment 4567041View attachment 4567042View attachment 4567043


Is that 1st pic the sherb?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2020)

Jefe de jefes said:


> Wedding poop?Maybe a trade is in order. Are you in Cali?


No I’m on the East Coast


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude shut the fuck up, you clown...I've been posting my grows here for a while. Go back to your tent you fuck! Post some more about getting packs of beans, you're money bro... you in particular fill this thread up with garbage posts. Isn't your bank acct almost overdrafted from buying seeds you'll never pop, remember you saying something along those lines.


That was actually me....... and just because I said I was tempted doesn’t mean I was stupid enough to do it. Where did all this hostility come from? I can’t pop anything right now due to legal issues, but once that all passes Gromer’s gear is the first packs getting popped. I come on here and post questions to try and get as much information so I somewhat know what to expect once I’m able to start popping seeds again.


----------



## nc208 (May 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That was actually me....... and just because I said I was tempted doesn’t mean I was stupid enough to do it. Where did all this hostility come from? I can’t pop anything right now due to legal issues, but once that all passes Gromer’s gear is the first packs getting popped. I come on here and post questions to try and get as much information so I somewhat know what to expect once I’m able to start popping seeds again.


Definately part of this lockdown shit I believe. Alot of folks aren't normally on edge or ready to burst but dealing with quarantine and isolation for the last 2 months have been shitty. Add in our terrible Gov't responses and all of us with extra time trying to grab these limited drops. I know I've been a real asshole as of lately to alot.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That was actually me....... and just because I said I was tempted doesn’t mean I was stupid enough to do it. Where did all this hostility come from? I can’t pop anything right now due to legal issues, but once that all passes Gromer’s gear is the first packs getting popped. I come on here and post questions to try and get as much information so I somewhat know what to expect once I’m able to start popping seeds again.


Nothing to do with you, me and that other dude got into exchange, thought it was him that made said post. He came at me a bit heated, I came back with said quip. We let it go.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nothing to do with you, me and that other dude got into exchange, thought it was him that made said post. He came at me a bit heated, I came back with said quip. We let it go.


True that, I’m not going to lie it’s frustrating being in the position I’m in right now(especially having amazing genetics and two set ups ready to go). I wish I could pop the gear I have and it sucks not being able to. Like I said though hopefully this shit passes soon and I can get back to doing what I love. Sherb breath is definitely the first pack I’m going to pop since I’ve had it for a pretty long time now, and I’m probably going to pop a pack of Rado‘s gear along with it. I’ll definitely post some pictures of the Sherb Breath, I’ve got a good feeling that I’ll find some amazing keepers. Happy growing y’all!


----------



## Jefe de jefes (May 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> No I’m on the East Coast


10-4
Bummer
I have most of thug pugs gear but missed out on the unicorn poop.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, I’m not going to lie it’s frustrating being in the position I’m in right now(especially having amazing genetics and two set ups ready to go). I wish I could pop the gear I have and it sucks not being able to. Like I said though hopefully this shit passes soon and I can get back to doing what I love. Sherb breath is definitely the first pack I’m going to pop since I’ve had it for a pretty long time now, and I’m probably going to pop a pack of Rado‘s gear along with it. I’ll definitely post some pictures of the Sherb Breath, I’ve got a good feeling that I’ll find some amazing keepers. Happy growing y’all!


 I'm running a bunch of different strains at the moment and its honestly not all that great. I like running fewer strains and really dialing them in. A bunch of different strains means, different nute feedings, height, yeild, ect. I have about 12 different strains at the moment, going to be narrowing that down to half. Might keep some more if a few of my friends will take cuts. Tough choices to make- especially cause most of that 12 is already pheno hunted clones. Only running 4 different strains of seed plants.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2020)

Jefe de jefes said:


> 10-4
> Bummer
> I have most of thug pugs gear but missed out on the unicorn poop.


True that, I believe realonelovepottery on IG is dropping some Unicorn Jello seeds at Capital 517 seed bank here soon. So if you missed out on the Unicorn Poop or Mom’s Jello, you can probably find a nice Unicorn Poop dominant pheno as well as a Mom‘s Jell-O dom pheno


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm running a bunch of different strains at the moment and its honestly not all that great. I like running fewer strains and really dialing them in. A bunch of different strains means, different nute feedings, height, yeild, ect. I have about 12 different strains at the moment, going to be narrowing that down to half. Might keep some more if a few of my friends will take cuts. Tough choices to make- especially cause most of that 12 is already pheno hunted clones. Only running 4 different strains of seed plants.


True that, I found that out the hard way during my last run. I ran 2 blueberry sundae‘s from Rado, 1 Lemonessence from Rado, 4-5 Fudge Ripple’s from WY East Farms, 2 Frosted Cherry Cookies from relentless, 2 Rainbow Driver’s from Archive, and 1 Sour Power OG from Karma. Trying to get them all dialed in at the same time was a complete pain in the ass that’s why this next run I’m just going to pop seeds of only two different strains. I did my best and a lot of them came out really good, but just the hassle of having to dial in so many different strains at once was definitely a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

Pheno hunting tpug- black cherry pie breath and thugs breath from seeds. Sadly only 5 of the thugs breath made it. Both of those are pretty rare thug pug gear, I believe.


----------



## 357Slug (May 16, 2020)

Anyone here grown/smoked mule fuel? Thoughts on it?


----------



## loop718 (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Is that 1st pic the sherb?


Yup


----------



## loop718 (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm running a bunch of different strains at the moment and its honestly not all that great. I like running fewer strains and really dialing them in. A bunch of different strains means, different nute feedings, height, yeild, ect. I have about 12 different strains at the moment, going to be narrowing that down to half. Might keep some more if a few of my friends will take cuts. Tough choices to make- especially cause most of that 12 is already pheno hunted clones. Only running 4 different strains of seed plants.


So hard to throw girls away lololol. My last hunt wasnt any thug pug least to say it didnt work out. Popped a pack of bad betty by exotic genetix not 1 female in a pack 6 males 4 straight up herms one branch balls one brach hairs. 2 out of 10 from riot seeds were girls and the worst looking weed ive ever grown pure trash. Then i had 7/10 cannarado sundae dough looked absolute gas had an amazing smell 0 taste all got kicked to the can too. Thats when i said im doing all thug pug this run hahaha.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yup


Ya I could tell, it looks like mine


----------



## loop718 (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I could tell, it looks like mine


Its a fast grower And yielder but idk if its gna beat this one its dripping and smells so fucking good


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Its a fast grower And yielder but idk if its gna beat this one its dripping and smells so fucking goodView attachment 4567540


Ya that's how I felt about it. The putabreath I ran, beat it out in my eyes but I still have a cut of the sherb because it's still amzing. The smell, taste, look, and obviously the yeild you know where great. What is that one, unicorn poop? Looks fire!


----------



## loop718 (May 16, 2020)

N


Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's how I felt about it. The putabreath I ran, beat it out in my eyes but I still have a cut of the sherb because it's still amzing. The smell, taste, look, and obviously the yeild you know where great. What is that one, unicorn poop? Looks fire!


no thats my other sherb pheno


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> N
> 
> no thats my other sherb pheno


Ya I had one that looked similar to that as well. You'll find out which one you'll keep in the end. Tough choices ahead for you bud


----------



## growster_23 (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Pheno hunting tpug- black cherry pie breath and thugs breath from seeds. Sadly only 5 of the thugs breath made it. Both of those are pretty rare thug pug gear, I believe.


Just make F2's and run those for a keeper. Especially since on 5 only popped.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Just make F2's and run those for a keeper. Especially since on 5 only popped.


Only 5 of the thugs breath, got 10 of the black cherry pie breath


----------



## loop718 (May 16, 2020)

Look at this bull shit!!!! When i watered it looked like sand was washing over my soil. Fuckin gnat larvae. And i keep my pots dry afffff.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 16, 2020)

Get some predator mites. You’d be amazed at how they keep gnats in check


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 16, 2020)

I use Microbelift BMC - it's just BTI but better than the damned mosquito dunks - some of that stuff always takes care of them for me.

I've heard a great way of getting rid of a ton of larvae right away is to cut up and skin a few potatoes and drop them ontop of the pots....and for whatever reason gnat larvae is supposed to love that stuff so they cover the potato to eat it and you just toss the potato chunks out - then continue treating soil however (like the BTI).

Also heard diatomaceous earth layer over the top of the pot kills them as they try to wiggle around it or get out to fly once matured.

Funny regarding the predator mites - I noticed one kind of bug I had recently and it scared me half to death seeing a couple crawling on my pots - thinking they could be mites (or even....RA ugh), but upon deeper investigation - they were hypoaspis miles. Boom....I somehow got predators without ever buying them.

Maybe they came in my soil since there's always fungus gnat larvae in bags... but cool surprise.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I use Microbelift BMC - it's just BTI but better than the damned mosquito dunks - some of that stuff always takes care of them for me.
> 
> I've heard a great way of getting rid of a ton of larvae right away is to cut up and skin a few potatoes and drop them ontop of the pots....and for whatever reason gnat larvae is supposed to love that stuff so they cover the potato to eat it and you just toss the potato chunks out - then continue treating soil however (like the BTI).
> 
> Also heard diatomaceous earth layer over the top of the pot kills them


 Yup, diatomaceous earth acts as microscopic razor blades to those fuckers. Used with a combination of a soil drench like azamax and you should be able to smoke them. Only pest problem I had was thrips and it was like 4 years back and wasn't to bad. I toasted them in veg with a few doses of azamax and they were gone.
Bugs are the arch enemy of growers. It's always in the back of our minds. I've seen them really do a number on a few friends grows. Best defense you can have is keeping a clean grow room. Washing floors and tools everyonce in a while. I even wash saucer pans just to make sure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Yup, diatomaceous earth acts as microscopic razor blades to those fuckers. Used with a combination of a soil drench like azamax and you should be able to smoke them. Only pest problem I had was thrips and it was like 4 years back and wasn't to bad. I toasted them in veg with a few doses of azamax and they were gone.
> Bugs are the arch enemy of growers. It's always in the back of our minds. I've seen them really do a number on a few friends grows. Best defense you can have is keeping a clean grow room. Washing floors and tools everyonce in a while. I even wash saucer pans just to make sure.


True that, russet mites are the absolute worst. When I was still living out in California we had to burn all of our mothers and clones and start from scratch, due to those fuckers. I wouldn’t wish those little bastards on my worst enemy. Avid wouldn’t even kill them, and I wouldn’t recommend using avid at all. Still don’t know for sure where they came from but I’m pretty sure they came from clones we had gotten from midnight farms or dark heart. The paranoia of getting clones after that damn near gave us PTSD, to the point where we wouldn’t buy any clones unless they let us look at them thoroughly with a scope.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 16, 2020)

It took me like 8 months to restart after I got hit with Root Aphids little devils.....my goodness.
I've got a carpeted room I never bothered to strip or cover with panda film x.x figured if I covered it - would just be extra protection for the little fuckers or molds or mildews getting trapped underneath and flourishing...
That's why I typically never ever take cuts in. Don't get them fuckers through seeds...


----------



## Silencio (May 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Yup, diatomaceous earth acts as microscopic razor blades to those fuckers.


How do you keep the DE dry? I find DE works well until you water, then it basically congeals into a harmless cement. The only time I've had success with DE is bottom feeding coco. Stratiolaelaps scimitus and sticky traps is my must have for any notill LOS grows.

For drops we've got:
Elite613 - Not sure when 
Lucious - More news Monday 18, sub to mailer
Treestars - 'early next week. Just waiting for it to arrive. Inwill make a post and send out a newsletter as well! '

Happy weekend.


----------



## mountainvalley (May 16, 2020)

Silencio said:


> How do you keep the DE dry? I find DE works well until you water, then it basically congeals into a harmless cement. The only time I've had success with DE is bottom feeding coco. Stratiolaelaps scimitus and sticky traps is my must have for any notill LOS grows.
> 
> For drops we've got:
> Elite613 - Not sure when
> ...


Thank you I was just about to ask that


----------



## mountainvalley (May 16, 2020)

By the way definitely something fishy going on with the thug pug auctions on Neptune. If you click the guys auction profile you can see that every other pack he is selling is extremely hyped and has packaging that is getting faked these days... capulator, Seed Junky, aficionado, etc..
IDK its possible its legit but too many signs pointing to a scam


----------



## ianc4990 (May 16, 2020)

GET TO BLOCKCHAIN NOW


----------



## ianc4990 (May 16, 2020)

Silencio said:


> How do you keep the DE dry? I find DE works well until you water, then it basically congeals into a harmless cement. The only time I've had success with DE is bottom feeding coco. Stratiolaelaps scimitus and sticky traps is my must have for any notill LOS grows.
> 
> For drops we've got:
> Elite613 - Not sure when
> ...


Elite 613? Is that the guy with just an email?


----------



## Cocabam (May 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Elite 613? Is that the guy with just an email?


Their website is elite613genetics. They might be Canada only, I ordered some PBB and Garlic 2.0 from them on Wednesday.

When I asked them about the new drop he said "we might not even be getting it, its not looking good". So it might have gotten stopped at customs.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 16, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> It's 007Breath not 007sBreath and it Duente x mendo breath you're welcome


They fake man, I'm telling you..... I know what 007 breath is. But unless a single pack got out misspelled, I'm calling fakes


----------



## growster_23 (May 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> They fake man, I'm telling you..... I know what 007 breath is. But unless a single pack got out misspelled, I'm calling fakes
> View attachment 4567953


Bro follow your first mind. You're gonna drive yourself crazy paying attention to those seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro follow your first mind. You're gonna drive yourself crazy paying attention to those seeds.


People are losing their shit about these seeds now, its crazy dude. You got to careful, when there's money to made, especially a decent amount-people are going to try and scam. It was being discussed a few pages back how well this all was timed out. There's definitely people that run banks making a shit ton of money on a last drop that seems to be lasting forever. You think thugpug figured out how to cross these strains with an opium poppy with how nuts things have gotten.


----------



## goMM (May 16, 2020)

Billy 2 topped 2 straight up and trained


----------



## goMM (May 16, 2020)

Billy straight up


----------



## goMM (May 16, 2020)

Billy Badass (M) will be harvesting the cut


----------



## ianc4990 (May 16, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro follow your first mind. You're gonna drive yourself crazy paying attention to those seeds.


Man, I work union. I'm just bored at work haha. I just stopped in there to see what people are bidding


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2020)

P.M 2.0 _Monica Lewinsky_ cut update


----------



## ianc4990 (May 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> P.M 2.0 _Monica Lewinsky_ cut update View attachment 4568163View attachment 4568164View attachment 4568165View attachment 4568166


I'd like to have her in MY oval office lol


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2020)

And before anyone ask i'm dubbing it the _Monica Lewinsky_ because this seed #4 was the one that fell under my desk and is one fat woman !


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2020)

Lets give it a few weeks to see what she looks like with the lights on and less whiskey i have a few cuts in the cloner now so if she is worth it she will be available for trade.


ianc4990 said:


> I'd like to have her in MY oval office lol


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> P.M 2.0 _Monica Lewinsky_ cut update


Looking good man! This is a Junior cross right?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Looking good man! This is a Junior cross right?


Correct sir


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2020)

Finally think i figured out wtf the Metallic Grape smell she gives off reminded me of


----------



## chuckduck (May 17, 2020)

Princess Sophia is still up on Blockchain Novelties. That's strange to me as he said on IG there were only 40 packs and these were a cross exclusively for Blockchain. I would have thought those would be gone right away. I'm just on that as the previous Sophie's crosses were amazing.
Follow me on IG at @phenohuntphotography


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

GLO has a few things up expensive though.... 180-200.


----------



## nc208 (May 17, 2020)

chuckduck said:


> Princess Sophia is still up on Blockchain Novelties. That's strange to me as he said on IG there were only 40 packs and these were a cross exclusively for Blockchain. I would have thought those would be gone right away. I'm just on that as the previous Sophie's crosses were amazing.
> Follow me on IG at @phenohuntphotography


Ummm Why does the Unicorn Poop look like that? I bought that pack when it dropped and it came in his new orange packaging. Did some come in that older style as well?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Ummm Why does the Unicorn Poop look like that? I bought that pack when it dropped and it came in his new orange packaging. Did some come in that older style as well?


Yeah unicorn came out when it was the old packaging - like 90% positive (lol). Wedding is orange only though

I stole that poo and kkb that was up, 2 each....ugh. But I did tell a few guys and no one woke up - stared at it for 15 mins and thought welp, gotta grab before someone else does.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> GLO has a few things up expensive though.... 180-200.


Just seen that, as much as I’d like another pack of Dingle Berry I’m not spending $180 plus $10 shipping for one pack.


----------



## NoSoupFoU (May 17, 2020)

chuckduck said:


> Princess Sophia is still up on Blockchain Novelties. That's strange to me as he said on IG there were only 40 packs and these were a cross exclusively for Blockchain. I would have thought those would be gone right away. I'm just on that as the previous Sophie's crosses were amazing.
> Follow me on IG at @phenohuntphotography


blockchain seemed to be slowly putting them up last night. I ordered the only pack available at the time (future wife) and after PBB and putrid Michigan Popped up


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah unicorn came out when it was the old packaging - like 90% positive (lol). Wedding is orange only though


The 2 packs of Unicorn Poop I got was in the new orange packaging as well. That was when they first dropped as well.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

I heard that princess sophia....something about it. It wasn't sophie that was used - that it was like sophiesbreath or something instead.
Would have to confirm via Gromer though probably.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> The 2 packs of Unicorn Poop I got was in the new orange packaging as well. That was when they first dropped as well.


Hmmm, I may stand corrected then. I thought I recalled that dropping a whileee ago.


----------



## nc208 (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah unicorn came out when it was the old packaging - like 90% positive (lol). Wedding is orange only though
> 
> I stole that poo and kkb that was up, 2 each....ugh. But I did tell a few guys and no one woke up - stared at it for 15 mins and thought welp, gotta grab before someone else does.


Every pack I seen on google and IG came in Orange packaging. I could be wrong and there could be some older packs too i guess, but with the prices its at I think this question is warranted.


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Lets give it a few weeks to see what she looks like with the lights on and less whiskey i have a few cuts in the cloner now so if she is worth it she will be available for trade.


You know I got that BillyJeanKing cut if the Billy....cuz it’s all love my G


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Every pack I seen on google and IG came in Orange packaging. I could be wrong and there could be some older packs too i guess, but with the prices its at I think this question is warranted.


Yeah definitely worth asking gromer, don't take my word!! Just thought I'd recalled it.
I'd be curious to know if anyone does ask lol post reply.


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

goMM said:


> You know I got that BillyJeanKing cut if the Billy....cuz it’s all love my G


And the Gorgonsmoka Stank cut


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Hmmm, I may stand corrected then. I thought I recalled that dropping a whileee ago.


True, I just know the two packs I got were definitely in the new orange packaging, but they’re very well could be some floating around in his older packaging. Unicorn poop was dropped when he just started using the new orange packaging I believe.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

ahaha goMM i love the monikers attached xD


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> ahaha goMM i love the monikers attached xD


Just warming up with @BigSco508


----------



## Dividedsky (May 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Finally think i figured out wtf the Metallic Grape smell she gives off reminded me of View attachment 4568243


I had a cut of dvg brandywine that literally smelled like grape big league chew.. Terps on that plant were unreal. I posted about it a few times


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

The metallic grape reminds me a lottt of Peyote Purple by Cannabiogen.

I ran that years ago and it was sooooo trippy. Even the terp profile on their packaging said 'Metallic shampoo"
And it was definitely that. Weird ass smoke too lmao.


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> The metallic grape reminds me a lottt of Peyote Purple by Cannabiogen.
> 
> I ran that years ago and it was sooooo trippy. Even the terp profile on their packaging said 'Metallic shampoo"
> And it was definitely that. Weird ass smoke too lmao.


Very top heavy narcotic high


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

goMM said:


> Very top heavy narcotic high


 You ran that too? :O that was hot stuff back then - Exotic found a cut and was selling it for like 2 or 5 grand....i don't think he sold many though.
but it was an amazing cut, he used it in a cross I believe. I picked up some flower from him of it and his cut had a cool earthy flave to it - lacking the weird metal.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

BLOCKCHAIN drop is within the next 2 hrs, he said noon at the latest (pst most likely since it hasnt happened yet)
Only a few chances left, scoop while you can gents.

And if ANYONE has a Lime Studly they'd do a deal on, please let me know I just want one pack - would trade a kkb or $.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 17, 2020)

chuckduck said:


> Princess Sophia is still up on Blockchain Novelties. That's strange to me as he said on IG there were only 40 packs and these were a cross exclusively for Blockchain. I would have thought those would be gone right away. I'm just on that as the previous Sophie's crosses were amazing.
> Follow me on IG at @phenohuntphotography


Those are a blockchain cross. Not thug pug cross for blockchain. Seedbank owner chucks.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, I just know the two packs I got were definitely in the new orange packaging, but they’re very well could be some floating around in his older packaging. Unicorn poop was dropped when he just started using the new orange packaging I believe.


There was the fem drop which were all original packaging, aka the clear bags with paper stock card. Then the regular drop came out and were all in these orange mylars.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

Lmfao - I think blockchain just burnt himself. Hyped for 2 days and didn't list any of the new drop - if you look at those past posts it's all old packs.
On top of that he's turning off the commentary on all the posts people are complaining on. Also said 'last packs held for auction' - which is likely the new drop.

What a shitter.....losin customers over that one.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> There was the fem drop which were all original packaging, aka the clear bags with paper stock card. Then the regular drop came out and were all in these orange mylars.


Make sense, I knew he dropped a UP feminized version but it was super limited so I never seen what packaging they were in. Plus the timeline makes sense because if he dropped the feminized version first, that would explain why they were still in the older packaging. I’m pretty sure when he dropped the regular version of UP that’s when he started using the new packaging.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> BLOCKCHAIN drop is within the next 2 hrs, he said noon at the latest (pst most likely since it hasnt happened yet)
> Only a few chances left, scoop while you can gents.
> 
> And if ANYONE has a Lime Studly they'd do a deal on, please let me know I just want one pack - would trade a kkb or $.


I second this, when he was showing the packs of the Lime Studly he was dropping I was looking everywhere but couldn’t find them. Definitely would love to get my hands on a pack as well. KLP x Studly should have some amazing offspring. I do have some Keylime Pie crosses so if I find a KLP dominant pheno and Mendobreath leaning male I’ll try to make my own version. I’ll probably need a miracle or Lady luck on my side for everything to fall into place, but I’ll be more than happy to let people test them out.


----------



## NoSoupFoU (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> BLOCKCHAIN drop is within the next 2 hrs, he said noon at the latest (pst most likely since it hasnt happened yet)
> Only a few chances left, scoop while you can gents.
> 
> And if ANYONE has a Lime Studly they'd do a deal on, please let me know I just want one pack - would trade a kkb or $.


Seedsherenow has some packs


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

NoSoupFoU said:


> Seedsherenow has some packs


Of Lime Studly? No sir. 
Doesn't have any of the new drop either.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2020)

fuck me i take nap and this happens


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> fuck me i take nap and this happens


Didn't miss anything but the previous drop gear like garlic n hazy lady n all them.

Deeply Rooted took all his new pug packs off of listing - guess he's done.
~edit~ scratch that, looks like he's re listing for higher, there's a meaty on on there for 160 now.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

Couple more new ones up but 160 on deeply. Honey, Dingle, Meaty...also Muel Fuel with Putabreath 2.0 freebie in it (same price)


----------



## jtgreen (May 17, 2020)

Wedding poop 800 on strainly crazy


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

This is why hoarding packs is to be expected - you can't give that kinda profit away just being nice x.x"


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Wedding poop 800 on strainly crazy


LOL how much is a cut


----------



## growster_23 (May 17, 2020)

Us as customers have the buying power. So if we skip one bank at a time with not buying anything, then on to the next they'll get in line. It's just amazing how greedy these dudes are for a few extra dollars. They already charging 100000% markup. Nah they want us broke phi broke.


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Us as customers have the buying power. So if we skip one bank at a time with not buying anything, then on to the next they'll get in line. It's just amazing how greedy these dudes are for a few extra dollars. They already charging 100000% markup. Nah they want us broke phi broke.


Shit is wack....just don’t agree with it glad I copped when it dropped....got 2 pks Stankasaurus and 2 pack Billy for 230 shipped now its 150 a pack


----------



## growster_23 (May 17, 2020)

goMM said:


> Shit is wack....just don’t agree with it glad I copped when it dropped....got 2 pks Stankasaurus and 2 pack Billy for 230 shipped now its 150 a pack


Sooner or later every breeder will start announcing retirement


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Sooner or later every breeder will start announcing retirement


Except gromer doesn't get any extra from the hype - only what the seedbanks paid him. They're pocketing the extra.
But I guess selling out packs is still great.


----------



## jtgreen (May 17, 2020)

Doesn’t seem to be many ruby red on these auctions (I haven’t seen any except oes while back)


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Doesn’t seem to be many ruby red on these auctions (I haven’t seen any except oes while back)


Fattening the cow


----------



## mountainvalley (May 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Couple more new ones up but 160 on deeply. Honey, Dingle, Meaty...also Muel Fuel with Putabreath 2.0 freebie in it (same price)


 LOLL all my packs minus my KKB. This guy at deeplyrooted actually cancelled all my orders after I sent them multiple emails and they never responded. Now he is trying to claim that I'm lying on instagram this is insane


----------



## Zipz55 (May 17, 2020)

I wonder how long this hype will last

whats gonna happen when there’s another Gromer drop...then another one

are yall gonna continue to pay these marked up prices?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 17, 2020)

If you guys want fire for the low, Strayfox gear is cheaper than gromers and is a hash washers dream. I guarantee gromer will be back!


----------



## loop718 (May 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I wonder how long this hype will last
> 
> whats gonna happen when there’s another Gromer drop...then another one
> 
> are yall gonna continue to pay these marked up prices?


Crazy right. I dont get it either.


----------



## loop718 (May 17, 2020)

They said this was the very last drop. Literally the next day he shows a pic of bud with seeds in it


----------



## Poormansr (May 17, 2020)

Unicorn poop only cane in orange packaging. I got one if the first drops gromer had w speakeasyseed bank years ago..

The unicorn poop in the old clear packaging has to be fake. I'll ask gromer to be 100% sure. All I know is from my expierenxe.


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 17, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> Unicorn poop only cane in orange packaging. I got one if the first drops gromer had w speakeasyseed bank years ago..
> 
> The unicorn poop in the old clear packaging has to be fake. I'll ask gromer to be 100% sure. All I know is from my expierenxe.


yeah i have been seeing a lot of the old packaging on these auctions too. I trust the orange packs but i dont know about those older clear ones 
let us know what he says


----------



## mountainvalley (May 17, 2020)

Wow and now Deeplyrooted blocked me. a bunch of idiots who have no idea how to run an email. I completely sent them multiple multiple emails and he's trying to act like I'm a liar


Poormansr said:


> Unicorn poop only cane in orange packaging. I got one if the first drops gromer had w speakeasyseed bank years ago..
> 
> The unicorn poop in the old clear packaging has to be fake. I'll ask gromer to be 100% sure. All I know is from my expierenxe.


Unicorn poop from speakeasy was the first pack I bought from a seedbank. Before that I would just get seeds from dispensaries. What kills me the most is that when I was first ordering from seed banks I would take the seeds out of packaging and label myself


----------



## toomp (May 17, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Good looking out. I'm not going to keep the clones then. Just the non ogkb.


If its personal keep them


----------



## Poormansr (May 17, 2020)

Gromer answered my question.. he did say a few unicorn poops were in clear packaging. But stay away from them bc it's easier to fake.. main reason he went to orange packaging..


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 17, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> Gromer answered my question.. he did say a few unicorn poops were in clear packaging. But stay away from them bc it's easier to fake.. main reason he went to orange packaging..


Aha! Thanks for posting that. I thought I'd seen them in clear before the Orange ever came about.


----------



## mountainvalley (May 17, 2020)

mountainvalley said:


> View attachment 4569090


as you can see I took the original label and put it on the seed clam for Jedi and puta breath. Unicorn poop and Michigan mouth came in the orange packaging so I had to make my own label. Really one of the dumber things I did.


----------



## Tomba (May 17, 2020)

anyone have a 007 breath pack picture?


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 17, 2020)

loop718 said:


> They said this was the very last drop. Literally the next day he shows a pic of bud with seeds in it


on IG i thought he said stinky putang and urinal cake was his last pollination


----------



## 420RAD710 (May 18, 2020)

If anyones intersted in some new pbb from thug pug hit me up i have two for sale for 200.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 18, 2020)

Ok this is the word handed down from a highly trusted source is their are a lot of fakes out for auction right now do not bid i repeat bid at your riski myself am guilty of putting in a bid this how i got this info i thought they looked legit. 

Now i don't have to come on here to make myself look foolish because i pretty sure i would be out bid.

Now i know their are those of you who here that have all ready said as much about the Clear old packaging but i will say it because i just had a 20 minute ass reeming from a bud a highly respected auctioneer in this community . He will be making a post soon may have already done so so i'm sure most of you will get the message but he said that everyone of them are Fake as Fuck.

I do not wanna see fellow growers getting burned by a Chad !


----------



## BigSco508 (May 18, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Ok this is the word handed down from a highly trusted source is their are a lot of fakes out for auction right now do not bid i repeat bid at your riski myself am guilty of putting in a bid this how i got this info i thought they looked legit.
> 
> Now i don't have to come on here to make myself look foolish because i pretty sure i would be out bid.
> 
> ...


Neptune and Strainly have already been warned so if they don't pull them that is on them and on you !


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

It was wayyy too convenient that they just appeared all of a sudden.

Thanks for the heads up - that makes all clear packs suspect :'( My meeeeatbreeeeath! Lol my guy showed me his collection and he had a ton of orange packs and that was his only clear, was a special one he'd kept a long time *whew*


----------



## BigSco508 (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> It was wayyy too convenient that they just appeared all of a sudden.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up - that makes all clear packs suspect :'( My meeeeatbreeeeath! Lol my guy showed me his collection and he had a ton of orange packs and that was his only clear, was a special one he'd kept a long time *whew*


yeah i felt like a little kid getting yelled out for taking a cookie lol but it's all good i plenty of real ones so it is what is .


----------



## BigSco508 (May 18, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Damn bro i didnt look for 1 day and shit went crazyyyyy hahaha. Ima post some frost for yall. Unicorn poop, sherb, pbb and puta shining! Last pic is unicorn poop and its straight gmo gasssView attachment 4567034View attachment 4567035View attachment 4567036View attachment 4567037View attachment 4567039View attachment 4567040View attachment 4567041View attachment 4567042View attachment 4567043


Loop what week are these at ?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 18, 2020)

The Thug Pug hype is real! Out here in South Africa, we only have one seedbank that has some of his older gear. EVERYTHING sold out within a few hours! 
Went on their site last night and saw a pack of Carls Shoes available that someone didnt pay for, SCORE!!! Really happy to have another pack to hunt through after these Sherbs

Anyone ran any of the Steve Stifler crosses? What it like??


----------



## Railage (May 18, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Neptune and Strainly have already been warned so if they don't pull them that is on them and on you !


They’re probably fake but that doesn’t mean I’m not the $150 bid on the Lemon Breath lol


----------



## Bubbles Depot (May 18, 2020)

Damn these prices have gone crazy. Glad i stocked up a few years back when his first retirement was rumoured and his prices were still low. Kinda regret taking all my meat breaths out of their packaging though...


----------



## growster_23 (May 18, 2020)

Crazy thing about Neptune auctions is this, packs can be real but who's verifying them. That's touch money to be putting out there on a wish or hope.


----------



## 503dabber (May 18, 2020)

This is a follower of mine on ig, dude has a good following and sells seeds. Posted these up today and I was able to grab banana loaf for $100 so I’m praying it’s not a scam lol. I doubt it is, dude even let me choose a pack of freebies from 3 lists of his own creations. Don’t wanna get anyone scammed but I’d jump in if you’re willing to take the chance!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 18, 2020)

Anyone growing anything in here ? They are just seeds after all.

couple brunch breath females, man I was way off on my preflower conclusion ended up with 2 female brunch breath. These plants are much nicer than the PBB were. Vigorous, thick stems and nice stretch. 14 days into bloom


----------



## joeko420 (May 18, 2020)

OES reup. No new releases but GB 2.0, Stank, PPB are all there.









THUG PUG – Oregon Elite Seeds







oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## goMM (May 18, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> OES reup. No new releases but GB 2.0, Stank, PPB are all there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And at retail


----------



## goMM (May 18, 2020)

8/8 on the kkb will update these in about 3 weeks


----------



## 357Slug (May 18, 2020)

Anyone here seen anything about puta breath 2.0?


----------



## goMM (May 18, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Anyone here seen anything about puta breath 2.0?


Lineage? Or grown?


----------



## 357Slug (May 18, 2020)

goMM said:


> Lineage? Or grown?


Grown ofc lol. Like has anyone seen or heard anything regarding the grow or harvested product?
What them terps like


----------



## 357Slug (May 18, 2020)

420RAD710 said:


> If anyones intersted in some new pbb from thug pug hit me up i have two for sale for 200.


Sick marketing but Oregon got 140 of em up for close to a 3rd of your price. I knew that guy was holding mad stock.


----------



## loop718 (May 18, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Loop what week are these at ?


That was end of week 5 start of week 6.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Sick marketing but Oregon got 140 of em up for close to a 3rd of your price. I knew that guy was holding mad stock.


He was saying 200 for 2 packs, 100 a piece.

Any of you pug heads have old pug Banana gear still in the vault? Hit me up for trade. I want more options for my Banana bx project.
CAn't believe I missed out on that offer 503 posted.....dude sold all of them in less than 24. Fuck my life...


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

503dabber said:


> This is a follower of mine on ig, dude has a good following and sells seeds. Posted these up today and I was able to grab banana loaf for $100 so I’m praying it’s not a scam lol. I doubt it is, dude even let me choose a pack of freebies from 3 lists of his own creations. Don’t wanna get anyone scammed but I’d jump in if you’re willing to take the chance!


Those cards look way too small compared to the known legit ones I've gotten from banks.....


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> He was saying 200 for 2 packs, 100 a piece.
> 
> Any of you pug heads have old pug Banana gear still in the vault? Hit me up for trade. I want more options for my Banana bx project.
> CAn't believe I missed out on that offer 503 posted.....dude sold all of them in less than 24. Fuck my life...


I've got an extra pack of rotten banana.....


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Those cards look way too small compared to the known legit ones I've gotten from banks.....


On his profile he's had those packs since way back in 2017 - unless they were being faked then.
He has tons of pheno hunts on his page looks like a legit fella to me but couldn't gaurantee.

P.s. you bastard ahahhahahaha xDDDD


----------



## 357Slug (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> He was saying 200 for 2 packs, 100 a piece.


I'd hope so


----------



## growster_23 (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> He was saying 200 for 2 packs, 100 a piece.
> 
> Any of you pug heads have old pug Banana gear still in the vault? Hit me up for trade. I want more options for my Banana bx project.
> CAn't believe I missed out on that offer 503 posted.....dude sold all of them in less than 24. Fuck my life...


Gromer released banana og S1's yea. But if I was you I'll wait till this retirement shit die down because people will waky a arm and a leg.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Gromer released banana og S1's yea. But if I was you I'll wait till this retirement shit die down because people will waky a arm and a leg.


The s1 is the only one that doesn't interest me - I'm making Banana OG BX with orgnkid cut and Zoolanders Banana OG f3 (that used orgnkid cut).
So I don't need the plain one, Rotten, Agent, Bananaloaf.....the ones with some weird terps mixed in for sure.

I've got 14 kosher kush breath packs and a bunchhh of other pug, I can make some deals.


----------



## 503dabber (May 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Those cards look way too small compared to the known legit ones I've gotten from banks.....


Fr? Can you measure yours and tell me how long your pack is so I can ask him to compare?


----------



## superdank330 (May 18, 2020)

Whats the nose on those Banana Strains?


----------



## growster_23 (May 18, 2020)

Perfect way to tell those older packs are real they'll have these freebies


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Those cards look way too small compared to the known legit ones I've gotten from banks.....


The cards aren't always the same size - I've always noticed that from purchases years ago. I only got them through banks (or through Lokey himself on the pack with the sticker)



@growster_23
I've bought 22-30 somewhere in there clear packs over the years from banks and I've never once gotten a freebie.


----------



## growster_23 (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> The cards aren't always the same size - I've always noticed that from purchases years ago. I only got them through banks (or through Lokey himself on the pack with the sticker)
> 
> View attachment 4569759
> 
> ...


Substrate was sending these out as freebies. Those white labels was the second wave of seeds after the black labels


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Substrate was sending these out as freebies. Those white labels was the second wave of seeds after the black labels


Ah - I was ordering after that - thought you meant older as in just clear packs, not black labels.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Cocabam (May 18, 2020)

Deeplyrooted dropped some pure Michigan at 220 per pack


----------



## superdank330 (May 18, 2020)

Meh the 3rd coast genetic Pure Michigan is 200 so it's not too much more


----------



## growster_23 (May 18, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Meh the 3rd coast genetic Pure Michigan is 200 so it's not too much more


Seeds he talking about was 80$ last week


----------



## 357Slug (May 18, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Seeds he talking about was 80$ last week


They been 200 since drop so 20 bones more is nothin compared to others. Pure Michigan 2.0 was 80. Anyone here got first hand experience with any oreoz Cross? I see time n time again ppl say it's got zero terps and just looks nice. Even gromer admits it.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Deeplyrooted dropped some pure Michigan at 220 per pack


Holy fuck $220!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Deeplyrooted dropped some pure Michigan at 220 per pack


I got pure Michigan for $80 a few weeks ago!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

I think you guys are mistaken perhaps.

Pure Michigan (Oreoz x Studly) is $200 retail from 3rd coast on pretty much every seed site. It is a collab but under the 3rd coast name and branding, not Pug.
Pure Michigan 2.0 (Oreoz x Junior) is $80-100. It's what Gromer came out with to put it out at a reasonable price because he didn't expect 3rd coast to price it that way and was upset with it as well.

And for anyone still unaware - Studly is the Mendobreath f2 and Junior is the Mendobreath f4 (or 'Pugsbreath f2' moniker that Gromer gave the line.....the mendobreath f3 was named Pugsbreath).


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

Oops 357 already clarified.

Btw @357Slug yeah I ran the Pure Michigan 2.0, that Junior addition kicked in terps it is a weird metallic grape scent, suuuper funky with a weird smoke too.
Definitely not bland like the Oreoz is reported to be.
All 5 of those nugs were tops from different ladies. Prob the most consistent strain I've ever run lol.


----------



## 357Slug (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oops 357 already clarified.
> 
> Btw @357Slug yeah I ran the Pure Michigan 2.0, that Junior addition kicked in terps it is a weird metallic grape scent, suuuper funky with a weird smoke too.
> Definitely not bland like the Oreoz is reported to be.
> ...


Metallic eh...interesting. It definitely is a looker though.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 18, 2020)

Has anyone had a problem with well grown seeds before? I placed an order during the newsletter drop and today only half of the packs I paid for showed up... ordered 6 Jello, received 3.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> Has anyone had a problem with well grown seeds before? I placed an order during the newsletter drop and today only half of the packs I paid for showed up... ordered 6 Jello, received 3.


I've had mis-orders from 2 different banks lately (not wellgrown) just email them and you'll likely get some freebies when they complete the order.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

503dabber said:


> Fr? Can you measure yours and tell me how long your pack is so I can ask him to compare?


Definatley not a sure fire way at all lol. The squatch and purple pug were the ones I was looking at. I'm sure they are hand cut, so there is gonna be some variance. But here is a pic with a few clear older packs. I just stopped looking at clear packs, yes im limiting myself out of some fire strains, but I'd rather not pay good money for something ill question its validity.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Perfect way to tell those older packs are real they'll have these freebies View attachment 4569758


In which strain?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> The cards aren't always the same size - I've always noticed that from purchases years ago. I only got them through banks (or through Lokey himself on the pack with the sticker)
> 
> View attachment 4569759
> 
> ...


Yea I figured it wasnt foolproof haha. Mostly just a way to convince myself I dont need the pack! Hahaha


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Meh the 3rd coast genetic Pure Michigan is 200 so it's not too much more


But the pure michigan was made with oreo 1.0 and studly. Idk how much of a difference there is, but 3rd coast though it was at least $120 better per pack haha


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

357Slug said:


> They been 200 since drop so 20 bones more is nothin compared to others. Pure Michigan 2.0 was 80. Anyone here got first hand experience with any oreoz Cross? I see time n time again ppl say it's got zero terps and just looks nice. Even gromer admits it.


Growmer said go for the queen sugar for oreo crosses.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've had mis-orders from 2 different banks lately (not wellgrown) just email them and you'll likely get some freebies when they complete the order.


Nope the main dude just had someone else reach out to me after 4 hours of being distraught thinking im getting screwed to tell me "I want to apologize as I had sent you an email regarding your order last week but it appears you never received it. (???) When you placed your order for the Thug Pug products, our online commerce platform reported that we had six Thug Pug Juniors Jello in stock when in reality we only had three packs. You were able to purchase the 3 packs."

but when i ordered i panic bought 1 pack when there was 9 available, then bought 3, then 2 and afterwards asked them if they could them combine it into 6 packs to save on shipping which they did, there was still 2 packs available on website after i completed payment of invoice for 6.

just unfortunate in general for the guys these were promised to that missed out on the whole drop.

they did offer me 15% off a future order


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> Nope the main dude just had someone else reach out to me after 4 hours of being distraught thinking im getting screwed to tell me "I want to apologize as I had sent you an email regarding your order last week but it appears you never received it. (???) When you placed your order for the Thug Pug products, our online commerce platform reported that we had six Thug Pug Juniors Jello in stock when in reality we only had three packs. You were able to purchase the 3 packs."
> 
> but when i ordered i panic bought 1 pack when there was 9 available, then bought 3, then 2 and afterwards asked them if they could them combine it into 6 packs to save on shipping which they did, there was still 2 packs available on website after i completed payment of invoice for 6.
> 
> ...


How did you pay?


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> How did you pay?


Credit card within seconds of them sending me the new invoice


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> Credit card within seconds of them sending me the new invoice


So you paid after you got the packs? If not, how didn't you notice the invoice price was low?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

Luscious announced their drop. Wedding poop for all those who have missed it!


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> So you paid after you got the packs? If not, how didn't you notice the invoice price was low?


i think youre confused. they sent me an invoice for 6 packs and charged me for 6 packs which i paid for at time of order.

when i received my package it had 3 in it with no receipt so i emailed them saying i was missing half my order


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 18, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> i think youre confused. they sent me an invoice for 6 packs and charged me for 6 packs which i paid for at time of order.
> 
> when i received my package it had 3 in it with no receipt so i emailed them saying i was missing half my order


So they're refunding half? Or how are you being compensated for the double payment?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 18, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> i think youre confused. they sent me an invoice for 6 packs and charged me for 6 packs which i paid for at time of order.
> 
> when i received my package it had 3 in it with no receipt so i emailed them saying i was missing half my order





Misterpfffff said:


> So they're refunding half? Or how are you being compensated for the double payment?


This is what I was getting at Trav. They would be doing alot more for me than 15% off, if they realized the mistake and didnt automatically refund the remainder. They "sent and email you didnt get" sounds like they were trying to get away with it!?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> They’re probably fake but that doesn’t mean I’m not the $150 bid on the Lemon Breath lol


You do whatever you want to bud i'm just trying to help i myself was convinced they where REAL like i said i already bid myself but ( Not to stroke my Ego because is already big enough) But i know a few people and like i said received a DM from a trusted source who i have dealt with for a long time. If i thought it was Substrate's old packs being leaked but i was wrong now go look up who that is and get back to me .


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oops 357 already clarified.
> 
> Btw @357Slug yeah I ran the Pure Michigan 2.0, that Junior addition kicked in terps it is a weird metallic grape scent, suuuper funky with a weird smoke too.
> Definitely not bland like the Oreoz is reported to be.
> ...


That look fucking fire! Thats the pure mich?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Grown ofc lol. Like has anyone seen or heard anything regarding the grow or harvested product?
> What them terps like


I saw gromer said something about it being better than the original. He's not the most descriptive with his strains, lineage , ect. If its anything like the original than it should be dope. I got some very beautiful, knoby frosted the fuck out phenos of the original puta breath.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That look fucking fire! Thats the pure mich?


Yeah the 2.0 with Junior as papa. 5/6 ladies would be worthy of calling keeper, only 1 wasn't, and that 1 still yielded and had the same smell as the others, just lacked the same amount of frost. Incredibly consistent stuff from the pack I ran.
They yielded awesome considering it was a 1 gallon pot run, 37 ladies from seed (bout 7 strains) in single gal pots, so judging yield was still quite doable by comparison between everything.

I'm guessing Gromer said it was better because Junior has structure and doesn't throw a ton of mutants like Studly.
Just more vigor with the same genetics.

Man that puta looks sweet, I like that fade haha. How's the scent on that, sweet n cake-like or mendo funk?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah the 2.0 with Junior as papa. 5/6 ladies would be worthy of calling keeper, only 1 wasn't, and that 1 still yielded and had the same smell as the others, just lacked the same amount of frost. Incredibly consistent stuff from the pack I ran.
> They yielded awesome considering it was a 1 gallon pot run, 37 ladies from seed (bout 7 strains) in single gal pots, so judging yield was still quite doable by comparison between everything.
> 
> I'm guessing Gromer said it was better because Junior has structure and doesn't throw a ton of mutants like Studly.
> ...


Really crazy how F1s can be stable sometimes


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah the 2.0 with Junior as papa. 5/6 ladies would be worthy of calling keeper, only 1 wasn't, and that 1 still yielded and had the same smell as the others, just lacked the same amount of frost. Incredibly consistent stuff from the pack I ran.
> They yielded awesome considering it was a 1 gallon pot run, 37 ladies from seed (bout 7 strains) in single gal pots, so judging yield was still quite doable by comparison between everything.
> 
> I'm guessing Gromer said it was better because Junior has structure and doesn't throw a ton of mutants like Studly.
> ...


It was sweet with with a gassy undertones, it fucking stank. It yeilded well also.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2020)

This was my keeper cut. I lost this girl from mislabeling. I'm just running to much stuff at the moment. Still makes me want to cry though.


----------



## numberfour (May 19, 2020)

Peanut Butter Breath

Scored from East Coast Seed Bank drop. Has to be some of the fastest international shipping I've come across during this messed up time, across the pond in about a week. 

Got US cut of Dosi in a trade last year, tasty, strong and a trimmers wet dream due to the calyx to leaf ratio. Looking forward to seeing how this cross flowers out.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 19, 2020)

Just something about this one makes me think it’s OGKB leaning




Temps are sitting between 22-25C yet he's still leaf curling, only one in the tent doing it


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 19, 2020)

Anyone get anything from GLO as of late ? Never used them Until now but still waiting on an order I sent money for three weeks ago. No response to emails and no confirmation of receiving payment. Bummer, Last time I use them, wish GLG carrier gromers stuff


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (May 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone get anything from GLO as of late ? Never used them Until now but still waiting on an order I sent money for three weeks ago. No response to emails and no confirmation of receiving payment. Bummer, Last time I use them, wish GLG carrier gromers stuff


I used them and nothing for 2 weeks. Then shipping email came and seeds soon after. paid online


----------



## Gemtree (May 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone get anything from GLO as of late ? Never used them Until now but still waiting on an order I sent money for three weeks ago. No response to emails and no confirmation of receiving payment. Bummer, Last time I use them, wish GLG carrier gromers stuff


Ive been using them and they're averaging 2 weeks delivery. Just got mine yesterday from the beginning of the month


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone get anything from GLO as of late ? Never used them Until now but still waiting on an order I sent money for three weeks ago. No response to emails and no confirmation of receiving payment. Bummer, Last time I use them, wish GLG carrier gromers stuff


It took them about two or three weeks to get me the packs that I ordered but then again someone else on here still hasn’t gotten their seeds and they ordered three weeks ago. Straight up ghosted him. Personally I haven’t had any issues other than the minor one taking a couple weeks. I’ve ordered through them a lot and this is the first time an order took longer than a week to arrive.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2020)

These auctions are starting to get absolutely fucking insane. $1000 for one pack of unicorn poop! Supply and demand I guess and if they got the money to burn who am I to judge. Thank you to @ianc4990 for putting out that email from Luscious genetics. Hopefully I can score another pack of Dingle Berry and two Wedding Poop.


----------



## Prestoned (May 19, 2020)

Shame they no longer take card payments at Luscious


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

I believe GLO only sends the order complete email just prior to when shipping happens - I'd think you'd receive the email soon enough. 
I'd guess 2 weeks after they 'receive' payment.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> These auctions are starting to get absolutely fucking insane. $1000 for one pack of unicorn poop! Supply and demand I guess and if they got the money to burn who am I to judge. Thank you to @ianc4990 for putting out that email from Luscious genetics. Hopefully I can score another pack of Dingle Berry and two Wedding Poop.


All it takes is a couple people hyping it. Masonic just posted a few days back that he's heard incredible stuff about Uni and is gonna hit it with Wilson.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> All it takes is a couple people hyping it. Masonic just posted a few days back that he's heard incredible stuff about Uni and is gonna hit it with Wilson.


True that, it’s just crazy to think that if I put mine up for auction and got around $1000 each I’d profit around $1,840. I’d never sell them, but I’m not going to lie that’s just mind boggling to me. If Masonic does make that cross I wouldn’t mind getting a couple, if they’re at the right price. That Wilson would add some tropical fruit terps to the UP, and would make some amazing concentrates.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, it’s just crazy to think that if I put mine up for auction and got around $1000 each I’d profit around $1,840. I’d never sell them, but I’m not going to lie that’s just mind boggling to me. If Masonic does make that cross I wouldn’t mind getting a couple, if they’re at the right price. That Wilson would add some tropical fruit terps to the UP, and would make some amazing concentrates.


Masonic is def the cheapest bean guy I've ever seen with some clout, his sales were going for like 15 packs for 300....but I'm not sure on his reg prices.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 19, 2020)

357Slug said:


> They been 200 since drop so 20 bones more is nothin compared to others. Pure Michigan 2.0 was 80. Anyone here got first hand experience with any oreoz Cross? I see time n time again ppl say it's got zero terps and just looks nice. Even gromer admits it.


I got the oreoz 1.0 cut, haven't flowered her out. Got her going in a scrog with Trop Cookies MTN, Mac 1, and Sherbinski. Guy I got her from says she is hands down the best looking in terms of bag appeal. He said she washes ridiculously as well but that overall the terpenes were not that great. Makes sense, cookies and cream doesn't have the best profiles either but smokes and washes well. Ill post pics once those are finished up on my IG.


ianc4990 said:


> Luscious announced their drop. Wedding poop for all those who have missed it!
> View attachment 4570058


Damn maybe ill get my chance to score the two packs I want. Id grab one of each if I could. But Dingle berries and Honey Bells are right up my alley. Would grab a Wedding Poop and KKB if able. I'm kicking myself. 2 years back I had at least 60 packs of ThugPug gear lol. I had a bunch of packs pre-released from when Gromer and Mitten did their collab. Had 5 each of PBS, Sunny Lady, Mimosa Breath, Shinola, and I forgot what other one they collabed on. Only ended up keeping the sunny lady....oh well.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

Okay I gotta ask is Oreoz and Oreoz 1.0 the same thing?

I don't understand why I keep seeing any 1.0 added to it. Because when it comes to the Pug oreo crosses, the 2.0 only signifies that a different male was used for the father (Junior instead of Studly) - but the mother as far as I understand should still just be Oreoz. Where's the 1.0 from? Unless that's a cut he dubbed 1.0 instead of #1 like anyone else.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Okay I gotta ask is Oreoz and Oreoz 1.0 the same thing?
> 
> I don't understand why I keep seeing any 1.0 added to it. Because when it comes to the Pug oreo crosses, the 2.0 only signifies that a different male was used for the father (Junior instead of Studly) - but the mother as far as I understand should still just be Oreoz. Where's the 1.0 from? Unless that's a cut he dubbed 1.0 instead of #1 like anyone else.


Oreoz 1.0 is Max Yields breeder cut. I believe he uses that as his selected female. There is another oreoz cut that was found in bag seed from a bag from Max. He says that one is short and super hashy. While the 1.0 stretches a bit more. 

Ill be getting his keeper of his black ice as well, once he finds it. Traded him some rare beans about a year or two back.


----------



## Cocabam (May 19, 2020)

Auction on Justincrawn's instagram for 1 KKB, 3 Wedding Poop, and 1 Meat Breath (all together 1 auction).

2nd Bid is $1000 right now.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

Ahhh okay. Weird, I've never seen anyone label a specific cut 1.0.
Yall got a cut of that Mac1.0?  See just sounds funny. Lol.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 19, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Auction on Justtincrawns instagram for 1 KKB, 3 Wedding Poop, and 1 Meat Breath (all together 1 auction).
> 
> 2nd Bid is $1000 right now.


At 2k. I was gonna bid 1500$ lol.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> At 2k. I was gonna bid 1500$ lol.


Bet tree fiddy it hits 5k at least. 500 per kkb and poo and 1k or more on meat. He's got the followers to get it!

~edit~ oops - thought there was more oranges in there. 3k is my guess then.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 19, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> This is what I was getting at Trav. They would be doing alot more for me than 15% off, if they realized the mistake and didnt automatically refund the remainder. They "sent and email you didnt get" sounds like they were trying to get away with it!?


They're giving me a partial refund for the packs that I didn't receive. But I didn't know that was the case until I contacted them. Then was told by secondhand that the email making me aware of this in the past week "wasnt received by me".. lol.


----------



## Silencio (May 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone get anything from GLO as of late ? Never used them Until now but still waiting on an order I sent money for three weeks ago. No response to emails and no confirmation of receiving payment. Bummer, Last time I use them, wish GLG carrier gromers stuff


GLO: Ordered on April 28. No tracking and they won't reply to my emails.
Phenohut: Ordered May 12. Already have the seeds and a free 7pk of Max Power 'Sweet Mints'. Replied to all emails same day.


----------



## Cocabam (May 19, 2020)

Terpy has some old packs, check their instagram story.

Billy, Putrid, Rainy, PBC, hazy


----------



## growster_23 (May 19, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> They're giving me a partial refund for the packs that I didn't receive. But I didn't know that was the case until I contacted them. Then was told by secondhand that the email making me aware of this in the past week "wasnt received by me".. lol.


A partial refund. Shid they would give me all my money or I'd take all my money.


----------



## Socogenetics (May 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> These auctions are starting to get absolutely fucking insane. $1000 for one pack of unicorn poop! Supply and demand I guess and if they got the money to burn who am I to judge. Thank you to @ianc4990 for putting out that email from Luscious genetics. Hopefully I can score another pack of Dingle Berry and two Wedding Poop.




That is crazy I would never ask that much money for seeds. I have multiple packs of most of his gear in the orange packs. There is so many unicorn poops floating around it's not funny.


----------



## nc208 (May 19, 2020)

The amount of people listing packs for resale of this new drop is stupid. Hard enough going against bigger grows that buy 5-10 packs themselves to phenohunt, but so many are just buying packs to flip em. I miss the days of people just buying packs to grow em.

On strainly you can buy every pack from the new drop, 2-400 each though. 

Not just thugpug, exotics runts are up for sale too with double markup and a bunch of other very recent drops.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 19, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I got the oreoz 1.0 cut, haven't flowered her out. Got her going in a scrog with Trop Cookies MTN, Mac 1, and Sherbinski. Guy I got her from says she is hands down the best looking in terms of bag appeal. He said she washes ridiculously as well but that overall the terpenes were not that great. Makes sense, cookies and cream doesn't have the best profiles either but smokes and washes well. Ill post pics once those are finished up on my IG.
> 
> Damn maybe ill get my chance to score the two packs I want. Id grab one of each if I could. But Dingle berries and Honey Bells are right up my alley. Would grab a Wedding Poop and KKB if able. I'm kicking myself. 2 years back I had at least 60 packs of ThugPug gear lol. I had a bunch of packs pre-released from when Gromer and Mitten did their collab. Had 5 each of PBS, Sunny Lady, Mimosa Breath, Shinola, and I forgot what other one they collabed on. Only ended up keeping the sunny lady....oh well.


PBS is still being sold too, they were listed for 100 on blockchain the other day. I picked up 2 elsewhere, sadly for 150 a piece, but figured they were interesting since only a 'few escaped' as gromer said. No idea how many.


----------



## Poormansr (May 19, 2020)

Treestar sropped some new new. Go now.. picked up billy and meaty one..


----------



## loop718 (May 20, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> All it takes is a couple people hyping it. Masonic just posted a few days back that he's heard incredible stuff about Uni and is gonna hit it with Wilson.


I can vouch for the uni its pure fire i have 4 phenos and can already tell im going to have a problem choosing the keeper. 1 out of the 4 is meh the other 3 are top shelf performers.


----------



## loop718 (May 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> The amount of people listing packs for resale of this new drop is stupid. Hard enough going against bigger grows that buy 5-10 packs themselves to phenohunt, but so many are just buying packs to flip em. I miss the days of people just buying packs to grow em.
> 
> On strainly you can buy every pack from the new drop, 2-400 each though.
> 
> Not just thugpug, exotics runts are up for sale too with double markup and a bunch of other very recent drops.


Yup its going to become the normal. Glad ive got a nice vault because its going to be rough from here on out. I pop 4 packs at a time and i have a few years worth of hunting. Worried about how the games gna be when im all out.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yup its going to become the normal. Glad ive got a nice vault because its going to be rough from here on out. I pop 4 packs at a time and i have a few years worth of hunting. Worried about how the games gna be when im all out.


Ya shit going to be start becoming "exlusive" and sold at high prices. Glad I have a nice stock myself. I have a enough for a lifetime.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 20, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Luscious announced their drop. Wedding poop for all those who have missed it!
> View attachment 4570058


These guys ship to the us? Never used them before


----------



## Railage (May 20, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> These guys ship to the us? Never used them before


They in Kansas I’m pretty sure, Luscious is good I’ve ordered from him 3 times and always got fast service, unfortunately he doesn’t take cards anymore


----------



## Renne (May 20, 2020)

@Capitalcity517seedbank on Instagram has some thug pug seed packs also a grower on there is making her own thug pig crosses and selling them on there she's @realonelovepottery websote is shopccsb.com her seed company is called one love


----------



## superdank330 (May 20, 2020)

Has anyone got their 7of9 pack and it's not the orange pack but the see through with blue seed holder?


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 20, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Has anyone got their 7of9 pack and it's not the orange pack but the see through with blue seed holder?


i got orange packs of 7of9 at deeply last week


----------



## superdank330 (May 20, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> i got orange packs of 7of9 at deeply last week


Weird I just bought a pack of 7of9 from supreme and it came in the see through pack, My other two packs of different strains from different seed banks are both Orange


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 20, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Weird I just bought a pack of 7of9 from supreme and it came in the see through pack, My other two packs from different seed bank are both Orange


i dont see supreme on gromers cannabuzz list 

SEED BANKS ,Oregon elite seeds, Frostedphenoseeds,Tree star, @theseedsource1.2 and thaseedguy613([email protected]),or east coast seedbank,labyrinth seed bank, and blockchain novelties, downeastdankbank,terpyseeds,Harvest Mutual, luscious genetics, , phenohutseedbank, wellgrownseeds, phenohutseedbank, deeplyrootedseedbank


----------



## superdank330 (May 20, 2020)

Ahh, I seen a few pages back someone had the same 7of9 pack as I did. But those were the only see thru packs in his entire collection


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 20, 2020)

I got 2 packs of 7of9 before he switched to orange. Was like 2 years ago or something.
Same drop as Jedibreath (also in clear)


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2020)

6 kosher breath sorry for the crappy pics . Getting a little hot in there can’t wait to get them in the greenhouse


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 20, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4571844
> 6 kosher breath sorry for the crappy pics . Getting a little hot in there can’t wait to get them in the greenhouse


Happy to see some finally - how many were in your pack?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 20, 2020)

I like peanut butter breath any other strains worth growing? Also is peanut butter breath beans available?


----------



## colocowboy (May 20, 2020)

l


Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I like peanut butter breath any other strains worth growing? Also is peanut butter breath beans available?


oes had 85 packs of pbb earlier


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> l
> 
> oes had 85 packs of pbb earlier


Thank you. Do you recommend any other thugpug gear?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 20, 2020)

And oes is sold out of pbb and garlic breath


----------



## colocowboy (May 20, 2020)

All that’s going to be auctioned.


----------



## thujux (May 20, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> And oes is sold out of pbb and garlic breath


go to deeply rooted and you should be able to get both right now


----------



## Cocabam (May 21, 2020)

GLO just dropped some more. KKB and Wedding poop at $250

Edit: KKB and Wedding poop are gone. 13 different strains listed still.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 21, 2020)

Nutty how his prices actually keep goin up, I thought 200 was max ticket.


----------



## Joedank (May 21, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Happy to see some finally - how many were in your pack?


14


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 21, 2020)

jello and honey bells on GLO rn 225


----------



## Zipz55 (May 21, 2020)

yall are crazy for paying these prices lmao


----------



## Prestoned (May 21, 2020)

Absolute prostitute behaviour charging that much. Seed reseller earning more than the breeder, I won’t be purchasing anything ever from them. Won’t make a difference to them, but I have my principles. 

Fair enough if a pack goes silly at auction, but selling them 2-3x retail price a week after they where regular price isn’t cool.


----------



## superdank330 (May 21, 2020)

is this a fake pack?


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 21, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> View attachment 4572597
> is this a fake pack?


someone chew the top off the bag ? lol
i only fuck wit the orange packs


----------



## Prestoned (May 21, 2020)

I got a few of the old packs from a local headshop. Not on Gromers official list, nowhere is in UK, but I have bought from them for a while and trust them. The old packs have been sat around unwanted for a year, not much Thug Pug gets grown here in UK.


----------



## superdank330 (May 21, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> someone chew the top off the bag ? lol
> i only fuck wit the orange packs


I did that LOL , 12 seed's in it too.


----------



## RancidDude (May 21, 2020)

Damn 250 a pack! I might have to auction I bought a few packs of honeybells and kkb. Also have meatyone, muel fuel plus freebies. Pure Michigan 2.0 two packs of pbb that im hunting through now.


----------



## Silencio (May 21, 2020)

Carls shoes $90 on seeds here now 1 pack left. Also currently $220 at auction on blockchain.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (May 21, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Carls shoes $90 on seeds here now 1 pack left. Also currently $220 at auction on blockchain.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (May 21, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> View attachment 4572597
> is this a fake pack?


Hard to say. I guess the packaging would be easy to copy.


----------



## Railage (May 21, 2020)

HAH! Y’all can’t be greedy now


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 21, 2020)

Props to luscious for keeping the original pricing. They're gonna get return customers for that one.


----------



## Pothead Man (May 22, 2020)

I just got my 2nd pack of Cherry Hills  thanks to Seeds Here Now & whom ever didn’t pay for their last pack in stock making it available to me


----------



## Prestoned (May 22, 2020)

Real shame they lost their digital payments option, not done a crypto payment before and I don’t feel like sending cash in the mail...


----------



## BigSco508 (May 22, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> And oes is sold out of pbb and garlic breath





Prestoned said:


> Real shame they lost their digital payments option, not done a crypto payment before and I don’t feel like sending cash in the mail...


Yeah i hate the Cash only option like i got time to go and send you a package to pay you ? lol who the the fuck is selling who shit here?


----------



## Prestoned (May 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yeah i hate the Cash only option like i got time to go and send you a package to pay you ? lol who the the fuck is selling who shit here?


Yeah I don’t have the time either to get an envelope, get pounds swapped to dollars and send it. Even in regular world it’s tricky, let alone at the moment. Then on top of all that the risk of it not arriving.

Real shame, would have been nice to get some Wedding Poop and Honey Bells.


----------



## loop718 (May 22, 2020)

I put the cash in a piece of paper fold it up put that in a envelope slap a stamp on it and drop it in a public mailbox. Ive never lost my money


----------



## the real mccoy (May 22, 2020)




----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 22, 2020)

Been refreshing the site like crazy. No packs listed yet and I'm on break. Wtf


----------



## Silencio (May 22, 2020)

Getting a little sweaty over here. F5 F5 F5


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 22, 2020)

Looks like the drop is missed. I've been screwed over at every bank. Fuck em all lol


----------



## TerpJourney (May 22, 2020)

Nothing has appeared for anyone ?


----------



## Railage (May 22, 2020)

TerpJourney said:


> Nothing has appeared for anyone ?


Nothing up for me yet either, I’m probably just gonna window shop anyway.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2020)

TerpJourney said:


> Nothing has appeared for anyone ?


Nope, oh well it is what it is


----------



## Railage (May 22, 2020)

The Strawberry Cough BX1 drop didn’t suck balls like this, everyone is going way crazier for this though, I’ll try to get some Stinky Putang if it drops though.


----------



## TerpJourney (May 22, 2020)

It's up but getting errors


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2020)

TerpJourney said:


> It's up but getting errors


It’s still telling me nothing in stock


----------



## TerpJourney (May 22, 2020)

I see the packs up but the website giving a ton of errors


----------



## Cocabam (May 22, 2020)

Order placed at luscious for KKB 

Trick I used was get to checkout, then keep pressing enter while typing in the phone number section.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> It’s still telling me nothing in stock


Type in the name, jr jello, kkb, moby grape and 1 other are in stock if you search in the bar


----------



## Poormansr (May 22, 2020)

Lucious went thru. Got kosher kush and wedding poop. Now I got 1 of everything


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 22, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Order placed at luscious for KKB
> 
> Trick I used was get to checkout, then keep pressing enter while typing in the phone number section.


Bro you are a God among men and have my upmost respect. Scored some poop and kkb to finish the collection.


----------



## Silencio (May 22, 2020)

Poormansr said:


> Lucious went thru. Got kosher kush and wedding poop. Now I got 1 of everything


Did you checkout with or without an account? Seems like their local DB server is shitting the bed.


----------



## Poormansr (May 22, 2020)

Goin in for my 2nd order of kosh kush breath and wedding poop..


----------



## Poormansr (May 22, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Did you checkout with or without an account? Seems like their local DB server is shitting the bed.


With an account. I redeemed 300 points on. MY first order.. I ordered #1 stunna w luscious b4.. so my total was 153.30 shipped


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 22, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Did you checkout with or without an account? Seems like their local DB server is shitting the bed.


Put in the pass for account and spam enter on phone number box after it let's you click accept to terms and conditions


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2020)

I got them in my cart but it won’t let me check out, I don’t know what’s going on


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 22, 2020)

poo and kkb are gone, that's a wrap.


----------



## Poormansr (May 22, 2020)

Someone stole my 2nd wedding poop and kosher kosh breath.. they sold.out..


----------



## Silencio (May 22, 2020)

Hmm still stuck at loading on payment options. Spamming phone field but it just doesn't seem to want to connect.


----------



## Poormansr (May 22, 2020)

Tryn to grab a extra meaty one and moby grapes .. if u get greedy and try for free shipping.. it doesnt want to finish loasing again..


----------



## Poormansr (May 22, 2020)

Been to the same checkout screen 5x. I get greedy and try for free shipping and it never loads again. That's how I lost kbb and wedding poop on my 2nd round.. fuck I hate being cheap lol


----------



## thujux (May 22, 2020)

Glad I just went after the 3 I needed which wasn’t kkb and wedding poo. You’re welcome someone out there hahah. PoormansR thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2020)

Since the wedding poop and KKB were sold out I figured I might as well settle for another pack of dingleberry. well after about an hour of sitting at a loading screen I was finally able to check out and was proceeded to be told that they’re sold out as well. He literally just shut down his website a couple days ago to do some maintenance on it because he was expecting a lot of traffic. Well that didn’t go so fucking well, Hopefully everyone else was able to score the beans they wanted. Looks like for me it just wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 22, 2020)

Yeah at first I had KBB then Wedding poop. Couldn't check out. Then had honey bells and dingleberry. Couldn't check out. Then I went to just honey bells. Eventually everything was still left in the cart even if it was unavailable and I couldn't check out. Sucks but it is what it is. Good luck to everyone on their hunt. At least I got meatbreath about to flip this Saturday and 7 packs in the vault.


----------



## hlpdsk (May 22, 2020)

Same with me I had wedding poop and kkb had both ran out and were stopping the cart from finishing. Removed them and was able to atleast check out with a meaty one.. Thanks for the phone number/enter tip, that finally got me through


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 22, 2020)

If anyone knows of anywhere with anything left shoot me a pm. Looks like I got burned on the GLO deal so hoping to score a pack of PBB or any of the new drop.


----------



## TerpJourney (May 22, 2020)

Managed to get a order of Meaty One and Juniors Jello. I had KKB and Wedding poop in the cart but the website kept having errors a lotttt. Was really looking to grab Wedding Poop too


----------



## TerpJourney (May 22, 2020)

Thank God for the echeck option or esle I woulda been just window shopping haha


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 22, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> If anyone knows of anywhere with anything left shoot me a pm. Looks like I got burned on the GLO deal so hoping to score a pack of PBB or any of the new drop.


I got an open pack of PBB from the first drop. Full pack. It was just my first pack from his and nobody was really sealing mylars/bags like they do now with the stickers and what not, with canna verify. So I opened to check I didn't get dooped lol. PM if ya like. 

I couldn't scoop any thugpug but cult classic is doing a cement shoes s1 drop. Grabbed a 6 pack for 60$ shipped. Pretty good prices.


----------



## nc208 (May 22, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> If anyone knows of anywhere with anything left shoot me a pm. Looks like I got burned on the GLO deal so hoping to score a pack of PBB or any of the new drop.


Care to elaborate? I thought I was the only one who got burned by GLO. I did the same thing your doing and I havent had any luck yet.


----------



## Silencio (May 22, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Yeah at first I had KBB then Wedding poop. Couldn't check out. Then had honey bells and dingleberry. Couldn't check out. Then I went to just honey bells. Eventually everything was still left in the cart even if it was unavailable and I couldn't check out. Sucks but it is what it is. Good luck to everyone on their hunt. At least I got meatbreath about to flip this Saturday and 7 packs in the vault.


I suspect there may be some cancelations. I couldn't get BTC payment to work at first so I submitted a few 'money order' orders. Not sure if this is possible but I do have a pending invoice for Honey/Dingle I could try and transfer to you instead of canceling. I don't know if it would be an option but I'm willing to try if anyone wants it.


Also still waiting for my GLO order. Paid them on Apr 28th, they haven't sent me anything since and won't reply to my emails.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 22, 2020)

Silencio said:


> I suspect there may be some cancelations. I couldn't get BTC payment to work at first so I submitted a few 'money order' orders. Not sure if this is possible but I do have a pending invoice for Honey/Dingle I could try and transfer to you instead of canceling. I don't know if it would be an option but I'm willing to try if anyone wants it.
> 
> 
> Also still waiting for my GLO order. Paid them on Apr 28th, they haven't sent me anything since and won't reply to my emails.


Shoot I would be very interested man. Send me a pm if you like.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 22, 2020)

I know posting pics of packs is frowned upon, but i figured that these just may justify one. I took a gamble on a second hand purchase since it was from a breeder that has worked with thugs stuff for a while. Beyond stoked for these packs!


----------



## splonewolf (May 22, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I know posting pics of packs is frowned upon, but i figured that these just may justify one. I took a gamble on a second hand purchase since it was from a breeder that has worked with thugs stuff for a while. Beyond stoked for these packs!
> View attachment 4573630


Jealous, did you grab those off the dude that was auctioning them off? Was waiting patiently for him to auction and someone slipped in his DMs and made a cash offer.
Regardless congrats, please grow soon and f2


----------



## ianc4990 (May 22, 2020)

splonewolf said:


> Jealous, did you grab those off the dude that was auctioning them off? Was waiting patiently for him to auction and someone slipped in his DMs and made a cash offer.
> Regardless congrats, please grow soon and f2


Maaayyyyybbbeeeee.......lol. I dm'ed him a few times about the lime studly. At first he said wait for the auction, then after his first pack only went for $120, he hit me back saying he would take offers. I offered 150 and he said 200 and its yours. So I asked about the Morning Sun and Shinola and he made me one hell of a deal! I mentioned that i saw he bred carnie breath because i saw a pack on blockchain novelties, and he was surprised i had heard of them, and threw the pack of Carnie Breath in for free!!! I'm pumped to pop these, since I have NO IDEA what to expect out of them.


----------



## thujux (May 22, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> If anyone knows of anywhere with anything left shoot me a pm. Looks like I got burned on the GLO deal so hoping to score a pack of PBB or any of the new drop.


you can check deeply rooted again. they just keep popping up.


----------



## Cocabam (May 22, 2020)

Deeply Rooted has a few new packs at 160 too.

Dingle, Juniors Jello, Meaty,


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 22, 2020)

The Meaty Triangle is complete


----------



## madininagyal (May 22, 2020)

Meatbreath day 16 , already smelling like some sweet jam with garlic, mâle or female, i think it Will be kept for some chuck later for f2,

Im also looking for him older strain (especially ghost breath, rasperry breath and sophisticated lady) if somebody make some f2 hit me up, got meatbreath f2, pugsbreath f2 and pbb f2


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 22, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I know posting pics of packs is frowned upon, but i figured that these just may justify one. I took a gamble on a second hand purchase since it was from a breeder that has worked with thugs stuff for a while. Beyond stoked for these packs!
> View attachment 4573630


Now you're just tempting me....Lime Studly x.x


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 22, 2020)

Any garlic breath?


----------



## ImChroniq (May 22, 2020)

Silencio said:


> I suspect there may be some cancelations. I couldn't get BTC payment to work at first so I submitted a few 'money order' orders. Not sure if this is possible but I do have a pending invoice for Honey/Dingle I could try and transfer to you instead of canceling. I don't know if it would be an option but I'm willing to try if anyone wants it.
> 
> 
> Also still waiting for my GLO order. Paid them on Apr 28th, they haven't sent me anything since and won't reply to my emails.


Eh, Well you aren't alone.

I placed an Order on April 26th , still no updates ; no tracking & not responding to emails.

Quite ridiculous if you ask me.

Hopefully it gets sent out soon enough, but I have my doubts at this point.


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 22, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Any garlic breath?


few left at deeply rooted


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 23, 2020)

small drop at GLO - billy, pbb, stank, garlic


----------



## BigSco508 (May 23, 2020)

The Stank is wet now wet !


----------



## goMM (May 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> The Stank is wet now wet !View attachment 4574086


Yeah bro


----------



## the real mccoy (May 23, 2020)

The cheese is old and moldy.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 23, 2020)

Bunch of stuff on Instagram on auction, old n new @rightsemispheregenetics. Trying to grab a few myself


----------



## Prestoned (May 23, 2020)

Anyone know what UK Cheese was used in Velveeta Breath?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 23, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> Anyone know what UK Cheese was used in Velveeta Breath?


Mittens told me that it wasn't a UK cheese but an old cheese he had in his his stable. He told me it wasn't exactly cheesey. One reason I got rid of it. He did say it stunk but not your typical UK cheese. Shinola, Mimosa, Sunny Lady/Morning Sun, PBS, and a couple other ones I'm forgetting are all Mittens females. Not gromers. That is when the orange mylars came out.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Mittens told me that it wasn't a UK cheese but an old cheese he had in his his stable. He told me it wasn't exactly cheesey. One reason I got rid of it. He did say it stunk but not your typical UK cheese. Shinola, Mimosa, Sunny Lady/Morning Sun, PBS, and a couple other ones I'm forgetting are all Mittens females. Not gromers. That is when the orange mylars came out.


Good to know - I've been hunting a 'cheesey' cheese forever....not the berry type, not the bleu type....just cheddar funk. I've had it from a dispo some years back, I used to only go there to buy it but they wouldn't sell me a clone or tell me lineage.....fuckers. So I'm forever hunting that cheddar cheeto powder concentrate terp of before. 

It translated perrrfectly to taste, like a mouth full of cheddar smoke. My goodness.


----------



## Prestoned (May 23, 2020)

Will see how it holds up, think I’m going to germinate them later.

UGORG have some good cheese types in seed form.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 23, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Good to know - I've been hunting a 'cheesey' cheese forever....not the berry type, not the bleu type....just cheddar funk. I've had it from a dispo some years back, I used to only go there to buy it but they wouldn't sell me a clone or tell me lineage.....fuckers. So I'm forever hunting that cheddar cheeto powder concentrate terp of before.
> 
> It translated perrrfectly to taste, like a mouth full of cheddar smoke. My goodness.


CSI has UK Cheese S1s and a bunch of UK Cheese crosses


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> CSI has UK Cheese S1s and a bunch of UK Cheese crosses


I've always hear uk is more along the fruity/berry type of cheese. Never heard anyone refer to it as cheddar. THat's what I'm lookin for!

P.s. looks like gromer may have posted a pic of Kosher fems


----------



## Dividedsky (May 23, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Meatbreath day 16 , already smelling like some sweet jam with garlic, mâle or female, i think it Will be kept for some chuck later for f2,
> 
> Im also looking for him older strain (especially ghost breath, rasperry breath and sophisticated lady) if somebody make some f2 hit me up, got meatbreath f2, pugsbreath f2 and pbb f2 View attachment 4573823


Holy shit you haven't been on this thread in a minute. If anyone doesn't know, madin started this sub. What thug pug are you running these days?


----------



## jtgreen (May 23, 2020)

Feels and looks a lot like a Brett farve retirement


----------



## Balockaye (May 23, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Feels and looks a lot like a Brett farve retirement


If this helps the Vikings win the superbowl...i’m ok with it


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 23, 2020)

GLO was workin for days straight on orders n just crashed his car, no one hurt but yikes. 
This why that guy needs days off x.x doin too much.


----------



## loop718 (May 23, 2020)

Sherb, sherb, unicorn and unicorn. Forgot to grab a pick of puta end of week 6.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 23, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Sherb, sherb, unicorn and unicorn. Forgot to grab a pick of puta end of week 6.View attachment 4574745View attachment 4574746View attachment 4574747View attachment 4574749


Uni looks like a yielder! What's the flower time on that girl anyway


----------



## loop718 (May 23, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Uni looks like a yielder! What's the flower time on that girl anyway


The yielder looking like 11-12weeks  the bottom pic of uni has alot of mendo mixed in so im thinking 10 weeks on that and everything else.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 24, 2020)

loop718 said:


> The yielder looking like 11-12weeks  the bottom pic of uni has alot of mendo mixed in so im thinking 10 weeks on that and everything else.


Oh crap, that's quite a while x.x"


----------



## BigSco508 (May 24, 2020)

PM 2.0 s
tart of week 6 Update


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Sherb, sherb, unicorn and unicorn. Forgot to grab a pick of puta end of week 6.View attachment 4574745View attachment 4574746View attachment 4574747View attachment 4574749


The 3rd pic is unicorn? , the cola in the back-the big one looked like sherb. Stuff is looking nice. You think it will go 11-12 but guarantee she'll start to really ripen by week 8 and youll be chopping by week 9/10. Not a 100% sure, but its my guess. I'll be posting pics soon my flower room is going to be filled and poppin off within a few weeks. Can't wait to be back in the swing.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 24, 2020)

Two different brunch breath females around three weeks into bloom. The top pic is looking like the winner as of now but who knows. Both have a super fake smelling orange smell, like orange Gatorade or something. Interesting for sure. Thick stems and crazy vigor, stretched at least 2 x


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4574979View attachment 4574980
> Two different brunch breath females around three weeks into bloom. The top pic is looking like the winner as of now but who knows. Both have a super fake smelling orange smell, like orange Gatorade or something. Interesting for sure. Thick stems and crazy vigor, stretched at least 2 x


Orange terps are good...thugpug is up there in some of the terpies strains I've grown. My buddies runny rainy lady at the moment, its almost done and absolutley stanks like funk. Really good shit. Thats a slept on pack for sure.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Orange terps are good...thugpug is up there in some of the terpies strains I've grown. My buddies runny rainy lady at the moment, its almost done and absolutley stanks like funk. Really good shit. Thats a slept on pack for sure.


I know it was you who scooped up the last pack of Black Cherry Breath from TSS2.1 a month or 2 back on me Divi !


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Orange terps are good...thugpug is up there in some of the terpies strains I've grown. My buddies runny rainy lady at the moment, its almost done and absolutley stanks like funk. Really good shit. Thats a slept on pack for sure.


i love orange ferps, some of the best I’ve grown in past 6 or 7 years was tangielope from Crockett. Can’t wait to try these


----------



## BigSco508 (May 24, 2020)

Just a head's up my brother from another mother at @terpyseeds on IG is doing a Thug Pug Collector's Box 4 packs of Thug Pug Genetics for $320 +sh not sure what the packs are tho and i think Growmer is maybe is making them with Random Packs. 

So he dos'not even know whats in them all i do know is it won't be like 4 packs of PBB or something lame Boxes are dropping Next week sometime in a Very limited supply maybe around 20 and please for the love of god do not DM him trying to get them early !


----------



## oldirtybastard (May 24, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No sir i have not but i wish i had you cant get those packs anymore why do you have some yourself or where you hoping to buy somewhere if you have Sophie's breath packs sealed and would be in a _interested_ in a trade or $ of said pack PM me !


see if you can still find monkey business, prob closest thing to sophies


----------



## loop718 (May 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The 3rd pic is unicorn? , the cola in the back-the big one looked like sherb. Stuff is looking nice. You think it will go 11-12 but guarantee she'll start to really ripen by week 8 and youll be chopping by week 9/10. Not a 100% sure, but its my guess. I'll be posting pics soon my flower room is going to be filled and poppin off within a few weeks. Can't wait to be back in the swing.


Yep thats unicorn reeks like old man rank breath lol. Hope your right on time gromer said the gmo leaners take some time to ripen.


----------



## Cocabam (May 24, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4575095
> Just a head's up my brother from another mother at @terpyseeds on IG is doing a Thug Pug Collector's Box 4 packs of Thug Pug Genetics for $320 +sh not sure what the packs are tho and i think Growmer is maybe is making them with Random Packs.
> 
> So he dos'not even know whats in them all i do know is it won't be like 4 packs of PBB or something lame Boxes are dropping Next week sometime in a Very limited supply maybe around 20 and please for the love of god do not DM him trying to get them early !


Were you talking to terpy about this or just seen the story post? Terpy sold gromer packs in a bundle before that they made themself so I thought this would be similar.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I know it was you who scooped up the last pack of Black Cherry Breath from TSS2.1 a month or 2 back on me Divi !


Ya I had to get that one!!! Probably 2 months back now... these are all the thug pug seed plants in the veg tent. Some are already sexed. Thinking I'm going to get a decent female to male ratio-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2020)

That's just a quarter of the plants going into flower very soon. Its been a lot of work, to say the least.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 24, 2020)

oldirtybastard said:


> see if you can still find monkey business, prob closest thing to sophies


Sophie’s breath up for auction on IG Think it’s at 270$ it’s in clear pack.


----------



## Cocabam (May 24, 2020)

Just opened PBB, KKB, Wedding Poop, Meaty, and GB2.0 and each had 12 seeds 

Gromer is the only breeder that ever gave me extras and has some of the cheapest packs, such a great guy!


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 24, 2020)

Seems to be several things left just not a lot. I notice deeply just reposted some stuff. Very high!


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 24, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Seems to be several things left just not a lot. I notice deeply just reposted some stuff. Very high!


good lookin out!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 24, 2020)

I opened 2 kkbs (to ensure I'd keep them haha) and got 13 a piece. Was secretly hoping for one of the twins butt packs x'DDD


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 24, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I opened 2 kkbs (to ensure I'd keep them haha) and got 13 a piece. Was secretly hoping for one of the twins butt packs x'DDD


Are there only kkb twins or moby twins too ? i thought there were two strains but i could be mistaken


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 24, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> Are there only kkb twins or moby twins too ? i thought there were two strains but i could be mistaken


Honey bells


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 24, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> Are there only kkb twins or moby twins too ? i thought there were two strains but i could be mistaken


I think there were about 4k but I can't recall now - honey is one of them. check gromers page and just scroll for the twin butt seed pics, shouldn't be too hard to find em all!

I opened my 2 packs of bells too, struck out on those as well. Bahahha. Gotta try though.
Just snagged an extra bells from Deeply, might as well if they'll be gone. I bet that's gonna be super terpy.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 24, 2020)

Jojola420 on ig has a pack of rotten bananas up for auction right now. Alot of people always asking for my packs, don't miss out!!!


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2020)

Just a reminder if you value your account here, selling, trading gifting, etc inside the forum and our inboxes is against the forum rules.

I dont love the way the world is either, but I would prefer we keep rollitup up and running, so please stay within our rules or you account will be taken away

thanks


----------



## loop718 (May 24, 2020)

Sherb # 5 its not as frosty as the others but there is about 0 green left on it and its a stinker!!! Going to be so hard to choose pretty sure im keeping 2 sherbs 2-3 unicorns 1-2 puta. Popped 34 seeds and have 7-8 keepers.... gotta love thug pug!


----------



## Poormansr (May 24, 2020)

Just IG eachother...or use email or messenger. Gotta keep this place up


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 24, 2020)

My IG is @Misterpfffff - anyone add me there i'll follow back.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 24, 2020)

Midwest_Gas said:


> View attachment 4563588
> Garlic Breath 2.0 gettin knobby.


How much did that garlic 2.0 stretch for ya? Is it a tall girl or manageable in the tent?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> My IG is @Misterpfffff - anyone add me there i'll follow back.


Followed you earlier in the week! Hope to see you pop some of that KKB soon!!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Followed you earlier in the week! Hope to see you pop some of that KKB soon!!


Way on the back burner unfortunately haha, I've got a big banana project ahead of me then an Icecream Cake x Kushmints project.
prob a year n a half worth of work comin! 

But I did open 2 packs I plan to grow eventually, just to take the temptation away from selling em haha. 13 beans each! 
I'll follow back if I didn't already!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 25, 2020)

IG @sco508


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Sherb # 5 its not as frosty as the others but there is about 0 green left on it and its a stinker!!! Going to be so hard to choose pretty sure im keeping 2 sherbs 2-3 unicorns 1-2 puta. Popped 34 seeds and have 7-8 keepers.... gotta love thug pug!View attachment 4575586


Nice mayne...she throwing a lil purp. Looking good loop!


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yeah i hate the Cash only option like i got time to go and send you a package to pay you ? lol who the the fuck is selling who shit here?


I hated that also especially like Attitude & Choice I had to send a registered letter w/ the cash which wasn’t cheap & took forever. Even w/ USPS tracking you still have to worry, they’re almost broke for a reason


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I put the cash in a piece of paper fold it up put that in a envelope slap a stamp on it and drop it in a public mailbox. Ive never lost my money


I did that a few times then moved on to registered letters just for the piece of mind since it took 3 weeks for a regular letter to get to my friends house that lives 80 miles away smh


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Sherb # 5 its not as frosty as the others but there is about 0 green left on it and its a stinker!!! Going to be so hard to choose pretty sure im keeping 2 sherbs 2-3 unicorns 1-2 puta. Popped 34 seeds and have 7-8 keepers.... gotta love thug pug!View attachment 4575586


Can't wait till you harvest dude, you're getting there. I'm looking foward to running the original garlic breath, only got 1 cut of her so I pulled her and am going to do a bonsai mother in small pot. I got a a bonsai mom of peanut butter breath also. Let me know of you want to do a trade in the future. 
Thug pug I have-
Meat Breath
Garlic Breath
Peanut butter breath- 2 phenos
Black cherry pie breath- (tbd) phenohunting 
Thugs Breath-(tbd) phenohunting
Sherb Breath- you're good on that one


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I hated that also especially like Attitude & Choice I had to send a registered letter w/ the cash which wasn’t cheap & took forever. Even w/ USPS tracking you still have to worry, they’re almost broke for a reason


My friend just got a $200 package from attitude confiscated by the postal service. They sent him a letter. People should only be using stateside banks now, there's no need in ordering overseas with all the banks that are around now, and the stateside banks are wicked fast also.


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Looks like the drop is missed. I've been screwed over at every bank. Fuck em all lol


I know the feeling but the worst is ordering than getting an email saying Sorry out of stock & you get credit no refund when there’s nothing else you want from them smh there’s a lot of good safe places like JBC, GLG, SHN to name a few


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> My friend just got a $200 package from attitude confiscated by the postal service. They sent him a letter. People should only be using stateside banks now, there's no need in ordering overseas with all the banks that are around now, and the stateside banks are wicked fast also.


Wow that sucks but it also has to do w/ location Chicago seems to be the worst when it comes to customs. NY customs only confiscated one package from Germany w/ old trade cards in It I bought from eBay. Usually w/ a tracking # or signature required they shouldn’t mess w/ it if you don’t order too much. I buy a pack or 2 & get tracking no signature even if it’s not guaranteed that way but they do offer guaranteed service which will re-ship for free if you don’t get them. I understand going overseas just for genetics not found here since they’ve been able to do it a lot longer there.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> Wow that sucks but it also has to do w/ location Chicago seems to be the worst when it comes to customs. NY customs only confiscated one package from Germany w/ old trade cards in It I bought from eBay. Usually w/ a tracking # or signature required they shouldn’t mess w/ it if you don’t order too much. I buy a pack or 2 & get tracking no signature even if it’s not guaranteed that way but they do offer guaranteed service which will re-ship for free if you don’t get them. I understand going overseas just for genetics not found here since they’ve been able to do it a lot longer there.


Ya that what it was. Attitude is like the walmart of seed banks. He was looking for a few in house strains he couldn't find at the local banks.


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that what it was. Attitude is like the walmart of seed banks. He was looking for a few in house strains he couldn't find at the local banks.


I hear ya, my last order from them was 
Reserva Privada - pack of regular Tangie

Holy Smokes - Banana Sativa on my order before that


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

I’ve spent all I’m gonna spend on seeds finally lol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

glockedup said:


> There's 1 pack of Garlic breath and billy over at Treestarsseedbank and a few others over at Seedsherenow.


Is treestar legit? saw they still have seedjunky, seedjunky has been out everywhere. There like $500 a pack...could have something to do with it lol.


----------



## Prestoned (May 25, 2020)

Heard they’re legit, a friend was complaining about high mark ups on some of those seeds. I haven’t used them, as international shipping is $50.

Charity auction at Harvest Mutual at some point soon for about 10 packs. Gromer adding Unicorn Poop, Meatbreath, Moms Jellos and PBB to it also.

Things like that are why I like doing business with certain people. Got most of my Thug Pug collection from them.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I’ve spent all I’m gonna spend on seeds finally lol


I thought the pug craze would be it for me...

But since that's finished I've ordered 2 packs of King Sherb fems by Inhouse - a pack of Chiquita Banana S1s from Hammerhead, a pack of Strawberry Guava s1 and a pack of Papaya Bx both by Bloom/Harrypalms.

I don't have time to pop like any of it but damnit if I'm gonna miss out on the terp-fest. 

p.s. another vouch for treestars. They cool.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I thought the pug craze would be it for me...
> 
> But since that's finished I've ordered 2 packs of King Sherb fems by Inhouse - a pack of Chiquita Banana S1s from Hammerhead, a pack of Strawberry Guava s1 and a pack of Papaya Bx both by Bloom/Harrypalms.
> 
> ...


Tree Stars are legit they just Mark up and have limited supply but they also get rare breeder drops but the mark up is insane i wanted the Grandflora Pineapple Piss but for $550 they can keep that shit !


----------



## Railage (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Is treestar legit? saw they still have seedjunky, seedjunky has been out everywhere. There like $500 a pack...could have something to do with it lol.


I’ve ordered from him 1 time, Animal Mints BX1 (before the craze) and he sent it to the wrong address, it took about a month to get my seeds.... But I did get them.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> I’ve ordered from him 1 time, Animal Mints BX1 (before the craze) and he sent it to the wrong address, it took about a month to get my seeds.... But I did get them.


I'm going to snag a pack, cant make up my mind on what to get though. Kushmint, wedding cake, animalmints, sunset sherb, tough choices.


----------



## Railage (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm going to snag a pack, cant make up my mind on what to get though. Kushmint, wedding cake, animalmints, sunset sherb, tough choices.


I’ve only ran the Acai Gelato X Kush Mints 11 but I really really liked the results.


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

LOL


----------



## nc208 (May 25, 2020)

Prestoned said:


> Heard they’re legit, a friend was complaining about high mark ups on some of those seeds. I haven’t used them, as international shipping is $50.
> 
> Charity auction at Harvest Mutual at some point soon for about 10 packs. Gromer adding Unicorn Poop, Meatbreath, Moms Jellos and PBB to it also.
> 
> Things like that are why I like doing business with certain people. Got most of my Thug Pug collection from them.


Yep, kudos to Gromer for doing awesome things to help others out despite his condition. 

Maybe some of these Chad's who've been buying packs to straight up flip and make money can learn something about being a bro and not a chad.


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2020)

Just gonna throw this out there, if you were going to sell your keepers/seeds and stay in the rules here you could pay to advertise and reap the rewards of that! I’m not sure why the other logical conclusion to leaving the site to do business isn’t to SUPPORT the site with your dollars too! The prices aren’t too bad and just think of the benefits! *not a paid advertisement lol


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Just gonna throw this out there, if you were going to sell your keepers/seeds and stay in the rules here you could pay to advertise and reap the rewards of that! I’m not sure why the other logical conclusion to leaving the site to do business isn’t to SUPPORT the site with your dollars too! The prices aren’t too bad and just think of the benefits! *not a paid advertisement lol


That's way to easy.... no one likes easy.


----------



## When (May 25, 2020)

OES... check it!!!!


----------



## Cocabam (May 25, 2020)

When said:


> OES... check it!!!!


Wow that's a lot of rare packs for cheap!


----------



## When (May 25, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Wow that's a lot of rare packs for cheap!


Yeah, I grabbed a few!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

Damnit, Lime studly sold out. I can't find that thing anywhere.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

What exactly is media mouth and thugs breath?


----------



## Silencio (May 25, 2020)

PSA If you order muel fule make sure to select the one with freebies inside. They have both freebie and non-freebie packs up.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Silencio said:


> PSA If you order muel fule make sure to select the one with freebies inside. They have both freebie and non-freebie packs up.


I found them but of course gone now


----------



## Silencio (May 25, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> I found them but of course gone now


Still in stock? 8 left? https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product/thug-pug-genetics-mule-fuel-w-garlic-butter-freebie-10r/


----------



## Cocabam (May 25, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Still in stock? 8 left? https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product/thug-pug-genetics-mule-fuel-w-garlic-butter-freebie-10r/


Can confirm, just ordered some.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

When said:


> OES... check it!!!!


O nice dude!


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Damnit, Lime studly sold out. I can't find that thing anywhere.


oes told me there was only 1


----------



## Swarmxking (May 25, 2020)

Wow this thread delivers.

Just copped putrid Michigan and Michigan mouth w freebies. 

Already running an oreoz cross from 3rd coast right now which is purple garlic. Gmo x oreoz

I have 11 Pbb in veg and 11 child's breath just popped, as well as still having squatch, muel fuel, and puta breath in the vault.

Hell ya


----------



## Swarmxking (May 25, 2020)

mutant pbb kids


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

I think people on riu bought up all the packs w/freebies, haha


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

When said:


> Yeah, I grabbed a few!


How long do they get back to you when texting order #?


----------



## Swarmxking (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How long do they get back to you when texting order #?


Yeah im waiting on that too


----------



## Silencio (May 25, 2020)

Curious how card payment works as well. I got an invoice but haven't received payment instructions yet.


----------



## superdank330 (May 25, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Curious how card payment works as well. I got an invoice but haven't received payment instructions yet.


Same, I have no clue. Managed to grab a Squatch with freebie, i really wanted a gg4 cross


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 25, 2020)

deeply just restocked this morning. I scooped the bubble


----------



## joeko420 (May 25, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> deeply just restocked this morning. I scooped the bubble


THANK YOU!

Tried and failed countless times to grab a Meaty One until now. Willing to pay the premium.

Also scooped up a pack of bubble as well!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

If any of you ordered thru oes and are having trouble with your order, pm me I'll walk you thru it. I'd post it here but don't think that allowed.


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 25, 2020)

When said:


> OES... check it!!!!


Holy fuck buds, thanks, see how this goes but I got a order in for 4 different packs just now. I had given up


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> deeply just restocked this morning. I scooped the bubble


Deeply rooted is charging double now, damn. Their prices were cheaper this morning!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> Holy fuck buds, thanks, see how this goes but I got a order in for 4 different packs just now. I had given up


If you didnt already, call the 2nd number in the prerecording with your order # and payment and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Deeply rooted is charging double now, damn. Their prices were cheaper this morning!


Couple dingle, meaty one n junior


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Deeply rooted is charging double now, damn. Their prices were cheaper this morning!


still got it cheaper than all these crazy auctions lol


----------



## Cocabam (May 25, 2020)

OES doesnt accept International Credit cards FYI.

Just got a call from them for my order.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> still got it cheaper than all these crazy auctions lol


Ya that for sure, i know fuck. Imagine being one of those guys that bought one of those packs available cheap now for like $800. 
I wonder if some with some extra dough to spend will pillage the peanut butter breath on oes, wait a couple months and sling em for $200 a pack. Anyone want to go halfs on all the pbb packs? Theres like 150 left...haha


----------



## thujux (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I think people on riu bought up all the packs w/freebies, haha


steal!


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Stankasaurus Mongolian beef pheno


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Stankasaurus Soy Sauce pheno


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that for sure, i know fuck. Imagine being one of those guys that bought one of those packs available cheap now for like $800.
> I wonder if some with some extra dough to spend will pillage the peanut butter breath on oes, wait a couple months and sling em for $200 a pack. Anyone want to go halfs on all the pbb packs? Theres like 150 left...haha


They're going for more than 2 already, I sold one pbb for 3 a week ago.

Bring on the hate...  lol. If you can source something that other people can't, and they're willing to pay the markup....it's just business.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus Soy Sauce pheno
> View attachment 4576339
> View attachment 4576344


Niceee early purpling brotha!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that for sure, i know fuck. Imagine being one of those guys that bought one of those packs available cheap now for like $800.
> I wonder if some with some extra dough to spend will pillage the peanut butter breath on oes, wait a couple months and sling em for $200 a pack. Anyone want to go halfs on all the pbb packs? Theres like 150 left...haha


Email went out it’s froze now


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Email went out it’s froze now


What do you mean?


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What do you mean?


On restock it was frozen for a minute. I got a email notice. On site with 150 pbb.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What do you mean?


I assuming many for the notice


----------



## nc208 (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> They're going for more than 2 already, I sold one pbb for 3 a week ago.
> 
> Bring on the hate...  lol. If you can source something that other people can't, and they're willing to pay the markup....it's just business.


Nah, your mentality is fucked and what's wrong with our hobby. I'd rather help a fellow grower out than take them to the bank. Just saying....


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nah, your mentality is fucked and what's wrong with our hobby. I'd rather help a fellow grower out than take them to the bank. Just saying....


Dude its economics, can't hate the game. I could care less if someone one to take a risk and try to make some money off it. Say someone bought a 150 packs of pbb they're putting up 12k of their own money with no guarentees. That's a huge risk. I personally wouldn't do it, but wouldn't be pissed if someone did, I mean it does suck for the smaller guys but from a financial standpoint it is a risky but smart move and you could profit very nicely.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nah, your mentality is fucked and what's wrong with our hobby. I'd rather help a fellow grower out than take them to the bank. Just saying....


And I'm the same way, would rather help out fellow growers so I understand your stance, I'm just think it great investment opportunity. I also think it would be a fucking headache at the same time.


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Niceee early purpling brotha!!


Gotta soft spot for women who wear make up very slutty like


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nah, your mentality is fucked and what's wrong with our hobby. I'd rather help a fellow grower out than take them to the bank. Just saying....


This drop I've helped out a lot more people than I've sold to at markup, that's 100% for sure. But you don't see that bit. 
I didn't hype the strains to the point that whole world wanted them - No worries though.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> This drop I've helped out a lot more people than I've sold to at markup, that's 100% for sure. But you don't see that bit.
> I didn't hype the strains to the point that whole world wanted them - No worries though.


Pfffff just how
Many pug packs you got?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pfffff just how
> Many pug packs you got?


48 in my total collection (some open, not all from this drop). It was a lot of work to secure them, wasn't luck!


----------



## Omkarananda (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> 48 in my total collection (some open, not all from this drop). It was a lot of work to secure them, wasn't luck!


If you plan on doing some breeding and release the seeds let me know!


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> 48 in my total collection (some open, not all from this drop). It was a lot of work to secure them, wasn't luck!


Oh I’m sure it wasn’t easy! More flavors than baskin Robbins! Lol! Who knew this was about to happen. It’ll be worse when his Dave’s come out and the kosher fems, the urinal cake and one more. Oh stinky putang


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> If you plan on doing some breeding and release the seeds let me know!


I've got a big banana og project coming up and then an Icecream Cake x Kushmints project after - so the pug gear will be shelved until finished, but may very well happen! Follow on IG if you're curious to see what's goin down man  Same name as here.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've got a big banana og project coming up and then an Icecream Cake x Kushmints project after - so the pug gear will be shelved until finished, but may very well happen! Follow on IG if you're curious to see what's goin down man  Same name as here.


Just followed you homie


----------



## Omkarananda (May 25, 2020)

I’m not ballin like some of y’all but I did end up getting three packs of pbb (before all the retirement news) because I smoked some from a dispensary in CO and liked it so much I searched for seeds. Only got one female eventually out of my first pack bc of germ probs and males. I have two more pbb babies from my second pack and a whole unopened pack. I’m probably gonna find a male and f2 the pbb. I really like it and idk if the pic shows but the trichs on mine are really big, this plant looks like it’s gonna be a keeper to me so far. I’m gonna have to reveg bc I didn’t make a clone.


----------



## nc208 (May 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude its economics, can't hate the game. I could care less if someone one to take a risk and try to make some money off it. Say someone bought a 150 packs of pbb they're putting up 12k of their own money with no guarentees. That's a huge risk. I personally wouldn't do it, but wouldn't be pissed if someone did, I mean it does suck for the smaller guys but from a financial standpoint it is a risky but smart move and you could profit very nicely.


You got a point, people will try and make a buck off everything. Theres just smart ways to do it and other ways. I know these guys I sometimes pick up off of who popped a few packs of PBB, 3 I think. They've made over half a million from their 3 phenos they got in circulation. 
Nothing wrong with making money, just when it becomes annoying for the average grower to compete than it sucks for lots of us.

What's next these Ticketmaster bot programs to scoop packs up?

I'll be alright, my boy just got this deal.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I’m not ballin like some of y’all but I did end up getting three packs of pbb (before all the retirement news) because I smoked some from a dispensary in CO and liked it so much I searched for seeds. Only got one female eventually out of my first pack bc of germ probs and males. I have two more pbb babies from my second pack and a whole unopened pack. I’m probably gonna find a male and f2 the pbb. I really like it and idk if the pic shows but the trichs on mine are really big, this plant looks like it’s gonna be a keeper to me so far. I’m gonna have to reveg bc I didn’t make a clone. View attachment 4576474View attachment 4576476


That thing looks fantastic brotha! even those lowers! Goes to show you how many potential keepers might be in a pack if just one lady is lookin like that for ya.

Keep an eye on the lowers come week 7 just because of the dosidos - tends to occasionally throw a banana or two later.


----------



## Silencio (May 25, 2020)

Question for the experts, got this Muel Fuel w freebies from a 'trusted' seedbank. Legit or no? If I trade this to someone will they stab me later?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 25, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Question for the experts, got this Muel Fuel w freebies from a 'trusted' seedbank. Legit or no? If I trade this to someone will they stab me later?


That doesn't look legit at all send that pic to gromer - what seedbank??
Looks like it was opened from the bottom and pack swap or something.

I mean could just be an error with the packaging but I can't see a bank selling that particular pack in that condition..
Did you write them and ask wtf?


----------



## the real mccoy (May 25, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Question for the experts, got this Muel Fuel w freebies from a 'trusted' seedbank. Legit or no? If I trade this to someone will they stab me later?


Is it taped?


----------



## 357Slug (May 25, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Question for the experts, got this Muel Fuel w freebies from a 'trusted' seedbank. Legit or no? If I trade this to someone will they stab me later?


Just name the seedbank lol.. It's either trusted or it's not and naming them won't change the outcome but it will sure as hell help you get you your answer faster.


----------



## Silencio (May 25, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Just name the seedbank lol.. It's either trusted or it's not and naming them won't change the outcome but it will sure as hell help you get you your answer faster.


They are on gromers list of trusted banks so I don't want to call them out yet. I've emailed them but I really hope these are legit since I doubt they have spare packs to send me. The pack doesn't appear to be taped. I don't want to tug too hard but it feels heatsealed. I feel like if I was going to fake a pack I could make it look better. I definitely wouldn't feel comfortable trading this tho. If the bank blows me off I'll dm gromer but I'd rather not bother him if possible.


----------



## Silencio (May 25, 2020)

__





Thug Pug Genetics – TreeStars Souvenirs







treestarsseedbank.com





Treestar has meatyone. 8 in stock. Best of luck.


----------



## 357Slug (May 25, 2020)

Silencio said:


> They are on gromers list of trusted banks so I don't want to call them out yet. I've emailed them but I really hope these are legit since I doubt they have spare packs to send me. The pack doesn't appear to be taped. I don't want to tug too hard but it feels heatsealed. I feel like if I was going to fake a pack I could make it look better. I definitely wouldn't feel comfortable trading this tho. If the bank blows me off I'll dm gromer but I'd rather not bother him if possible.


If they are on gromers list I'm sure it's fine. Probably a one off that got damaged somewhere along the line, does look rough though.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I’m not ballin like some of y’all but I did end up getting three packs of pbb (before all the retirement news) because I smoked some from a dispensary in CO and liked it so much I searched for seeds. Only got one female eventually out of my first pack bc of germ probs and males. I have two more pbb babies from my second pack and a whole unopened pack. I’m probably gonna find a male and f2 the pbb. I really like it and idk if the pic shows but the trichs on mine are really big, this plant looks like it’s gonna be a keeper to me so far. I’m gonna have to reveg bc I didn’t make a clone. View attachment 4576474View attachment 4576476


I reveg mine it cloned and reveg well!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 25, 2020)

Pbb ogkb leaner I ran 4 times. It was absolute fire! Wish I would of keep her now. She was wicked! The Kief would put you down!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2020)

crazy pbb, looks awesome!!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 26, 2020)

deeply rooted


----------



## BigSco508 (May 26, 2020)

i'll bet my left testicle not one of those sites but's up a none paid for Wedding Poop or KKB


----------



## BigSco508 (May 26, 2020)

Coming soon OGKB2.1 X PM2.0


----------



## BigSco508 (May 26, 2020)

PM 2.0 Starting to chunk up !


----------



## Prestoned (May 26, 2020)

Seems like most sites stock levels are close to empty. Can’t even get on OES, they block people from U.K. apparently.

Germinated 9 Velveeta Breath yesterday, let’s see what’s it about. Saved 3 from the pack, will probably save 3 seeds of each and do a mixed grow once I have gone through all my packs.


----------



## nc208 (May 26, 2020)

@Misterpfffff 








Lime studly - Neptune Auctions


1 of my my unopened lime studly packs from thug pug.




auction.neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> @Misterpfffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that heads up man! But 350 starting bid is already more than I want to put up for it - I'm hoping to find someone on IG who will want to do a flat swap for a pack of KKB. Or 2 for 2 would be ideal. Had a couple ppl offer them to me in DMs at 3 but lookin for a trade.

Reason being is I'd like 2 of them for a good hunt but I don't want it to bad enough to pay for 2 at that price, still have a bunch of gear I want to run in my stash.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> This drop I've helped out a lot more people than I've sold to at markup, that's 100% for sure. But you don't see that bit.
> I didn't hype the strains to the point that whole world wanted them - No worries though.


I think they get hyped from insta, riu, and from seed fetish people. Lol. This sub has turned into thug pug seed porn for sure. I tend to think some people that are collecting alot of seeds don't even grow.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I think they get hyped from insta, riu, and from seed fetish people. Lol. This sub has turned into thug pug seed porn for sure. I tend to think some people that are collecting alot of seeds don't even grow.


That's one thing that would erk me a little x'D seed buyers who don't grow at all. Shit anything I don't sell or trade I'd end up growing eventually so they'd still get popped, or gifted to close buddies if low priority on my list.

I think the seed frenzy here will be over soon enough - once ppl show everything they got....then there's nothing left to do but to pop them and do some show and tell!

I'd show my plants here but none of them are Pug packs so x'D


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 26, 2020)

Oes just don’t respond to nothing Lol! I remember when first started. He would call, answer emails. I sent my chips anyway. Lol


----------



## Pothead Man (May 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I thought the pug craze would be it for me...
> 
> But since that's finished I've ordered 2 packs of King Sherb fems by Inhouse - a pack of Chiquita Banana S1s from Hammerhead, a pack of Strawberry Guava s1 and a pack of Papaya Bx both by Bloom/Harrypalms.
> 
> ...


My next goal is to get some land & set up shop. 
I’m a landrace junky so I couldn’t pass up getting Vietnam Black & also killer & delicious strains so I had to have Kosher Kush , Cherry Hills & Pineapple Fields


----------



## Silencio (May 26, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Question for the experts, got this Muel Fuel w freebies from a 'trusted' seedbank. Legit or no? If I trade this to someone will they stab me later?



So I emailed Elite613: "Hey man just got my order but unfortunately it looks like my packs been tampered with? Whats the deal?"


He got a little defensive: "Are you suggesting that I was able to pull out the seeds through that tiny hole and then reinsert them and then I thought it would be a smart idea to leave the seed pack open? Really ?"

Bit of a red flag so I dm'd Gromer and he said it was legit. Guess I'll run em but not too happy with Elite613.



Pig4buzz said:


> Oes just don’t respond to nothing Lol! I remember when first started. He would call, answer emails. I sent my chips anyway. Lol


Give them a call and text the number in the recording. They got back to me super quick.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2020)

Silencio said:


> So I emailed Elite613: "Hey man just got my order but unfortunately it looks like my packs been tampered with? Whats the deal?"
> 
> 
> He got a little defensive: "Are you suggesting that I was able to pull out the seeds through that tiny hole and then reinsert them and then I thought it would be a smart idea to leave the seed pack open? Really ?"
> ...


Yeah defensive is nonsense, that's not a package in a nice condition - thus warranting the question. He shouldn't evne sell packs that have that issue to begin with that's something you send back to the breeder IMO....

Suppose gromer sent that out thinking it was fine then - but still come on guys x'DDD production defects should mean recall from the source! What is this racket 
That's not easy to trade if you wanted to - everyone assumes you're gonna pop everything you buy and you don't buy for trade value.


ShopCCSB / Capitalcity517seedbank did something like that to me just recently - I asked beforehand if their old clear packs of pug were in-fact sealed, and they said yes new and sealed......got 2 meat madness - neither one is sealed. So I asked them about it and expressed that I would not have paid 150 per pack for open unsealed packs, that they were purchased for trade value and strangers can't necessarily trust that I didn't tamper with them - and their only resolution is to send me an orange pack of PBB.......that's an 80$ pack that doens't make up for the $300 order I made.

Told them I would much prefer to send them back but this is their best offer......that's not good customer service I screenshotted that they said they were sealed and sent that pic to them as well. Intentional or 'not' it wasn't as advertised, they should return the payment or accept a return on the goods because it was their mistake not my own.

So I'm unhappy with them and won't be reordering either. Saying that here so people know what's up with them.


----------



## Prestoned (May 26, 2020)

Thinking of doing something that’s either genius or insane... such a fine line


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 26, 2020)

Silencio said:


> So I emailed Elite613: "Hey man just got my order but unfortunately it looks like my packs been tampered with? Whats the deal?"
> 
> 
> He got a little defensive: "Are you suggesting that I was able to pull out the seeds through that tiny hole and then reinsert them and then I thought it would be a smart idea to leave the seed pack open? Really ?"
> ...


Did that already. Read text that was it. No reply. Tks though!


----------



## Cocabam (May 26, 2020)

Terpy just posted, 4 random packs of Pug for 320, limited supply, no doubles. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Terpy just posted, 4 random packs of Pug for 320, limited supply, no doubles.
> 
> Good luck guys!


Man i wish someone would have gave me a head's about it ! 
Sunday at 10:29 AM

Edit bookmark
#4,367






Just a head's up my brother from another mother at @terpyseeds on IG is doing a Thug Pug Collector's Box 4 packs of Thug Pug Genetics for $320 +sh not sure what the packs are tho and i think Growmer is maybe is making them with Random Packs.

So he dos'not even know whats in them all i do know is it won't be like 4 packs of PBB or something lame Boxes are dropping Next week sometime in a Very limited supply maybe around 20 and please for the love of god do not DM him trying to get them early !

Reply
Report


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2020)

Shiettt too soon or I'd have gone for one.

Not gonna risk it though and get pb lady, rainy lady, hazy whatever....7of9, ya know. 
Too many packs not worth it....UNLESS it was from gromers private stash - then it'd be off n poppin.


----------



## Cocabam (May 26, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Shiettt too soon or I'd have gone for one.
> 
> Not gonna risk it though and get pb lady, rainy lady, hazy whatever....7of9, ya know.
> Too many packs not worth it....UNLESS it was from gromers private stash - then it'd be off n poppin.


I'm thinking the same thing. Last drop they had was all older packs that I had no interest in.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2020)

So I gave the same speech reworded to ShopCCSB and they're finally allowing a return on those opened packs.

If I'm overpaying for something and I ask for confirmation that it's sealed prior to order and shipment, It damn well ought to be. 

They even said my ability to trade or resell something that they sell to growers shouldn't fall on their shoulders. I said what someone intends to do with an item you advertise as new and sealed shouldn't be a concern of theirs - but not refunding an opened package that they confirmed was sealed prior to shipment absolutely is a concern of theirs, it's misadvertised and not a responsibility of a customer.
I can buy actual sealed packs for almost half. Took some effort though.  
Makin me feel like the jerk when all it takes is a peek to ensure the seal when an item goes out.

Sheesh!


----------



## thujux (May 26, 2020)

terpyseeds said run it back lol


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 26, 2020)

thujux said:


> terpyseeds said run it back lol


What does that mean? 



Misterpfffff said:


> Shiettt too soon or I'd have gone for one.
> 
> Not gonna risk it though and get pb lady, rainy lady, hazy whatever....7of9, ya know.
> Too many packs not worth it....UNLESS it was from gromers private stash - then it'd be off n poppin.


Yeah that's what I am thinking too. Would be cool if it was a new pack and 3 randoms. I'm still gonna get one. Who knows. Could be some good shit in there


----------



## Silencio (May 26, 2020)

Also got my order from SHN who felt it best to staple a fucking ad to EACH INDIVIDUAL PACK I SWEAR TO GOD!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Also got my order from SHN who felt it best to staple a fucking ad to EACH INDIVIDUAL PACK I SWEAR TO GOD!


Each individual one?? For fucks sakes.....

I tagged him in my post on IG and said please don't do that to people's new shit - bet he didn't even see it.
x'D


----------



## When (May 26, 2020)

Silencio said:


> So I emailed Elite613: "Hey man just got my order but unfortunately it looks like my packs been tampered with? Whats the deal?"
> 
> 
> He got a little defensive: "Are you suggesting that I was able to pull out the seeds through that tiny hole and then reinsert them and then I thought it would be a smart idea to leave the seed pack open? Really ?"
> ...


I had one purchase from this petty punk crook elite613. He sold me a tampered pack and got all defensive, like your experience... AVOID


----------



## Silencio (May 26, 2020)

When said:


> I had one purchase from this petty punk crook elite613. He sold me a tampered pack and got all defensive, like your experience... AVOID


Damn dude, was it the same situation with freebies inside the pack?

Elite613: "I never saw any damage to any of the pack or I wouldn’t of sent it so therefore it was likely caused during transit,"

He sent them in a bubble mailer, no box... I decided to eat the potential loss and open the pack. 10 freebies in zip no clamshell. Seeds were all in single row and bag was rolled up tight, not folded. Hmmmm.


----------



## When (May 26, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Damn dude, was it the same situation with freebies inside the pack?
> 
> Elite613: "I never saw any damage to any of the pack or I wouldn’t of sent it so therefore it was likely caused during transit,"
> 
> He sent them in a bubble mailer, no box... I decided to eat the potential loss and open the pack. 10 freebies in zip no clamshell. Seeds were all in single row and bag was rolled up tight, not folded. Hmmmm.


Not exactly the same, but definite shenanigans. My pack was cut open above the zip lock an below the seal, and with less than 10 beans inside


----------



## When (May 26, 2020)

Does that Muel fuel pack supposed to have the garlic butter freebies?


----------



## thujux (May 27, 2020)

When said:


> Does that Muel fuel pack supposed to have the garlic butter freebies?


I believe it has puta breath 2.0. Michigan mouth has garlic butter freebies on the ones I noticed recently.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

Man good to know I'm not ordering crap from elite.... damaged during transit? fuck off that was mangled.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 27, 2020)

Hmmmmm i wonder whats in the box that Growmer personally boxed up i wonder if it will be worth a punk ass 328.75 we shall find out.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Hmmmmm i wonder whats in the box that Growmer personally boxed up i wonder if it will be worth a punk ass 328.75 we shall find out.


I hit him up to see if any left - if they're from Gromer it might be his stash since he won't be popping them :O 
Come onnn terp!


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 27, 2020)

Snagged another wedding poop that makes 3


----------



## thujux (May 27, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Snagged another wedding poop that makes 3


from?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 27, 2020)

Glo


----------



## thujux (May 27, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Glo


Speaking of, he actually just sent me shipping information yesterday for those that were waiting on him.


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (May 27, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Snagged another wedding poop that makes 3


was it 225?


----------



## thujux (May 27, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> was it 225?


glo is like 250 on that


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 27, 2020)

Yup 250


----------



## 357Slug (May 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Hmmmmm i wonder whats in the box that Growmer personally boxed up i wonder if it will be worth a punk ass 328.75 we shall find out.


Lol terpy told you gromer boxed them? He said to me "I will most likely do 4 pack boxes" insinuating that he is the one packing them. Which one is it?


----------



## nc208 (May 27, 2020)

thujux said:


> Speaking of, he actually just sent me shipping information yesterday for those that were waiting on him.


Yea I just got it too. Only took a month and 12 emails to get a response and then it gets shipped the next day.


----------



## nc208 (May 27, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Yup 250


Holy fuck, do you get a handjob with that? These prices are getting crazy, considering these are all untested too.


----------



## 357Slug (May 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Holy fuck, do you get a handjob with that? These prices are getting crazy, considering these are all untested too.


You aren't kidding, there's always a chance some of these come out wonky af. Ppl acting as if every cross gromer makes turns out good, if you check his Ig there is a ton of other crosses that sounded bomb af but never made it to sale because testing didn't work out. It's an absurd gamble paying those prices.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 27, 2020)

357Slug said:


> You aren't kidding, there's always a chance some of these come out wonky af. Ppl acting as if every cross gromer makes turns out good, if you check his Ig there is a ton of other crosses that sounded bomb af but never made it to sale because testing didn't work out. It's an absurd gamble paying those prices.


And I shit you not. I guarantee there will be more drops. Or he'll be back, they always come back. I'm actually grabbing some random pollen Chuck's off IG with unicorn poop and meatbreath.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

Asked terp, said he boxes them


----------



## 357Slug (May 27, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> And I shit you not. I guarantee there will be more drops. Or he'll be back, they always come back. I'm actually grabbing some random pollen Chuck's off IG with unicorn poop and meatbreath.


Nah his ass is retired 


Misterpfffff said:


> Asked terp, said he boxes them


Lol inb4 "my box came with weak packs" 
Ima die if it's the 4 you mentioned before.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Holy fuck, do you get a handjob with that? These prices are getting crazy, considering these are all untested too.


yeah man it was pretty epic too... right until I turned the light on and saw it was a lady man WOOAAHH


----------



## Cannademik (May 27, 2020)

This is nuts.. I might sell my Carls Shoe pack on an auction..


----------



## Dividedsky (May 27, 2020)

Took about 60 cuts last nite. Bunch of thug pug in the mix. About 17 meat breath cuts, Black cherry pie breath, and thugs breath. Put together this heavy duty metal shelving unit few days ago, to be used as a clone propagation station. Shit is going to save me a lot of space and I'm not going to have to make/get another veg space anymore. 80 site oxyclone is a beast! Got a single t5 in for now. I'll add some more and use other shelf space as a small clone/veg plant area-


----------



## Cannademik (May 27, 2020)

OOF nevermind.. Neptune wants a 20% commission.. lol


----------



## goMM (May 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Took about 60 cuts last nite. Bunch of thug pug in the mix. About 17 meat breath cuts, Black cherry pie breath, and thugs breath. Put together this heavy duty metal shelving unit few days ago, to be used as a clone propagation station. Shit is going to save me a lot of space and I'm not going to have to make/get another veg space anymore. 80 site oxyclone is a beast! Got a single t5 in for now. I'll add some more and use other shelf space as a small clone/veg plant area-
> View attachment 4578204
> View attachment 4578205
> View attachment 4578206


There u go bro gonna have a nice Thugger run


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 27, 2020)

Anyone have any peanut butter breath flower pics?


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Took about 60 cuts last nite. Bunch of thug pug in the mix. About 17 meat breath cuts, Black cherry pie breath, and thugs breath. Put together this heavy duty metal shelving unit few days ago, to be used as a clone propagation station. Shit is going to save me a lot of space and I'm not going to have to make/get another veg space anymore. 80 site oxyclone is a beast! Got a single t5 in for now. I'll add some more and use other shelf space as a small clone/veg plant area-
> View attachment 4578204
> View attachment 4578205
> View attachment 4578206


How’s the thugs breath? I heard melon like?


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> crazy pbb, looks awesome!!


How’d your pure Michigan 2.0 turn out compared to maxie?


----------



## Joedank (May 27, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Anyone have any peanut butter breath flower pics?


Use the search button and only search this thread .


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> How’d your pure Michigan 2.0 turn out compared to maxie?


I sent ya a message with the pics since I've alreayd posted them on the thread a few times


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I sent ya a message with the pics since I've alreayd posted them on the thread a few times


Sorry should of searched. And Tks!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

Interesting news - Kosher Kush Breath is Kosher Kush x Junior - not Studly.

First time he's used the 'breath' name with a Junior cross.

Asked gromer and he confirmed that studly is long gone, so KKB is Kosher Kush x Pugsbreath f2 (aka mendobreath f4)
All the better I suppose, no OGKB mutants expected in the KKBs. Kinda wish that was more transparent though, Studly has a long track record lol.


----------



## jtgreen (May 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Interesting news - Kosher Kush Breath is Kosher Kush x Junior - not Studly.
> 
> First time he's used the 'breath' name with a Junior cross.
> 
> ...


What’s the last cross with studly ?


----------



## 357Slug (May 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Interesting news - Kosher Kush Breath is Kosher Kush x Junior - not Studly.
> 
> First time he's used the 'breath' name with a Junior cross.
> 
> ...


Jesus christ wtf.. That is 100% something gromer should have mentioned in his kkb posts or did he? I don't remember seeing that at all. I think everybody and their grandma is expecting it to be studly.. 
Not that junior won't be good I'm sure but like you said studly is and has been proven.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> What’s the last cross with studly ?


I couldn't say - I'd imagine any of the prior breaths, or pb studly though.



357Slug said:


> Jesus christ wtf.. That is 100% something gromer should have mentioned in his kkb posts or did he? I don't remember seeing that at all. I think everybody and their grandma is expecting it to be studly..
> Not that junior won't be good I'm sure but like you said studly is and has been proven.


I know.....verrrry weird that he'd call one breath and not use studly and not disclose that anywhere that I saw.
Yeah, Junior is Studly's grandson but all the same I expected the ogkb dom feller.....


----------



## mindriot (May 27, 2020)

First time growing PBB, got 3 females out of 5... 2 ogkb that are further behind, and this one at day 32. I did a quick search but couldn't find any info.. are there any particular phenos to look for?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

mindriot said:


> First time growing PBB, got 3 females out of 5... 2 ogkb that are further behind, and this one at day 32. I did a quick search but couldn't find any info.. are there any particular phenos to look for?
> 
> View attachment 4578393View attachment 4578394


I think it's known that the OGKB phenos produce cool plants but not yielders - so anything 'not' OGKB (unless you personally wanted that) would be better to look for. That said - as usual it's personal preference there (I know some crosses people say there are specific phenos that kick ass but I don't believe PBB is one of them)


----------



## bongrip101 (May 27, 2020)

Got my packs, think I might pop the JJ or NG here quickly if nothing else grabs my attention in the next week or so.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 27, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Lol terpy told you gromer boxed them? He said to me "I will most likely do 4 pack boxes" insinuating that he is the one packing them. Which one is it?


Not sure he said Growmer was sending to him . He told me he was unsure if it was Growmer or him that was going to box but Growmer was the one sending the packs .


----------



## BigSco508 (May 27, 2020)

My brother from another mother whats in the thug box bundle and how many you doing ?
Sunday 9:56am

20 boxes mauve

Maybe

What’s the chance of securing one of them

They will sell quick

Should be in next week if you dm mid week I got you

Ok I’m going to pay for it now if you want and you definitely know I want one

It will be 4 random packs just a heads up or set boxes

Yeah idc you will hook it up



Like
Copy
Report


BigSco508 said:


> Not sure he said Growmer was sending to him . He told me he was unsure if it was Growmer or him that was going to box but Growmer was the one sending the packs .


----------



## BigSco508 (May 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> My brother from another mother whats in the thug box bundle and how many you doing ?
> Sunday 9:56am
> 
> 20 boxes mauve
> ...


Just so you know how i get down.


----------



## goMM (May 27, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Jesus christ wtf.. That is 100% something gromer should have mentioned in his kkb posts or did he? I don't remember seeing that at all. I think everybody and their grandma is expecting it to be studly..
> Not that junior won't be good I'm sure but like you said studly is and has been proven.


To be honest the reason why I grabbed it was because he never used breath in Jr crosses first last only...I like Jr less ogkb....it’s on IG bro before the release


----------



## 357Slug (May 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I know.....verrrry weird that he'd call one breath and not use studly and not disclose that anywhere that I saw.
> Yeah, Junior is Studly's grandson but all the same I expected the ogkb dom feller.....


Idk if gromer justifies his lack of provided info by his prices or what but that's some nutty professor shit...I asked him awhile back about junior and his response was less cookie more mendo so we'll see. I'm sure he very well knows everyone expected studly though. 



BigSco508 said:


> Not sure he said Growmer was sending to him . He told me he was unsure if it was Growmer or him that was going to box but Growmer was the one sending the packs .


True I talked to him Saturday and the way he said it made it sound like he was the one packing. Although piff just confirmed terpy said he's the one packing.


----------



## 357Slug (May 27, 2020)

goMM said:


> To be honest the reason why I grabbed it was because he never used breath in Jr crosses first last only...I like Jr less ogkb....it’s on IG bro before the release


Oh shit true so he did say kkb was kk x junior? I must be fuckin blind. Thought it was studly for sure.


----------



## goMM (May 27, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Oh shit true so he did say kkb was kk x junior? I must be fuckin blind. Thought it was studly for sure.


Bro u won trust me...we’ll know shortly I got 9 about to get out of that stage where u keep wondering when they’re going to get out of that stage lol


----------



## Zipz55 (May 27, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Oh shit true so he did say kkb was kk x junior? I must be fuckin blind. Thought it was studly for sure.


i remember him saying KKB,Honey Bells,and Moby Grapes were Junior crosses about a month before the drop

it was when people thought Honey Bells and Ruby Red had the same mom & dad and he cleared it up


----------



## Zipz55 (May 27, 2020)

goMM said:


> To be honest the reason why I grabbed it was because he never used breath in Jr crosses first last only...I like Jr less ogkb....it’s on IG bro before the release


same

I grabbed all the Junior crosses and got Billy from the previous drop

ogkb phenos can be a pain in the ass

thats why ive never popped my packs of PBB and they were the first packs of regs I ever brought


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 27, 2020)

Now flounder breath collab dropping 125 for 13
I’m broke! Lol


----------



## 357Slug (May 27, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> i remember him saying KKB,Honey Bells,and Moby Grapes were Junior crosses about a month before the drop
> 
> it was when people thought Honey Bells and Ruby Red had the same mom & dad and he cleared it up


Ye clearly I missed the memo and on that note I feel like a fuckin idiot because even garlic breath 2.0 is junior... they all are. I thought he used a different mendo f2 dad from the same gen as studly for those. I feel like a scrub...


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

Yeah just from the PM2.0, I like Junior too, didn't get any ogkb phenos in 16. 
I just hope he puts out the same frost level as Studly.....Can't tell because Oreoz is frosty af already.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 27, 2020)

Wait so does Honey Bells and Ruby Red 'not' have the same mom???

Thought they were both Grapefruit Cookies wtf is goin on here x'D

Oh I'm high....Zip said 'mom and dad' not just mom. Gotcha.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Anywhere in stock that takes card?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

I'm a fan of peanut butter breath any other recommendations?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I'm a fan of peanut butter breath any other recommendations?


Gloseedbank has a couple packs, Stankasaurus, Peanutbutter Breath, and Moby Grape. They take card.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Gloseedbank has a couple packs, Stankasaurus, Peanutbutter Breath, and Moby Grape. They take card.


Thank you


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Is that in the list by gromer?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Is that in the list by gromer?


Not positive, he is one of the first banks to vend for pug. I've been ordering from him for 3 years now. He just takes about 2 full weeks to get an order out these days because Corona has his employees at home so he's workin solo.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Is that in the list by gromer?


yes


----------



## BigSco508 (May 28, 2020)

deeply rooted


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> deeply rooted


They dont take card


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Both you say glo is good putting order now in


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Ok confused on how to finish order? Says I ordered but wouldnt let me put card info in? Says I need to confirm payment?


----------



## Pizzapunkk (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Ok confused on how to finish order? Says I ordered but wouldnt let me put card info in? Says I need to confirm payment?


They will send a separate email with an invoice. Hopefully soon, been reading he’s been very busy and slow, but no news of ripping anyone off recently. I’ve ordered 6-8 times this year with no issues


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Ok confused on how to finish order? Says I ordered but wouldnt let me put card info in? Says I need to confirm payment?


They will send you an email with instructions to pay for your invoice.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

I've made at least 20 with him this year lol
A bunch were single pack orders just trying to not lose out on packs that were posted right then though haha.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> same
> 
> I grabbed all the Junior crosses and got Billy from the previous drop
> 
> ogkb phenos can be a pain in the ass


Thats the truth. I've grown out a few straight ogkb phenos and was not impressed. One from dvg few from thug pug. Think thug pugs threw a bit more yeilds but weren't worth the hype. They were slugs in veg and foliage and nodes were stacked to close, new shoots just don't grow. Smoke on it was good, it got you lit, real narcotic high. Melts ya face. Feel like the ogkbs were getting hyped a few years ago. I would never want to run a full room of them, the yeilds are somewhat low in my opinion, though there are ways to bring the yeild up but going to cost you more veg time. They're good to throw in like 1 or 2 plants into flower for head smoke. Also never really thought as ogkb as a strain (which some breeders list them as) always thought of ogkb as a pheno you'd get with cookie crosses, a somewhat mutated one at that.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> How’s the thugs breath? I heard melon like?


I'll find out soon, this is a seed run, haven't ran them before. They already stink in veg which is good. Only thug pug strain I got shitty germ rates with though. Only 5 made it.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Pulled trigger on peanut butter breath


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Pulled trigger on peanut butter breath


Nice pbb is a awesome strain...I have a pack and 2 clones of pheno hunted peanut butter breath. Honestly gromer saying the junior or whatever gromer is using as new father plant and not the mendobreath(studley spewright) won't show as many ogkb phenos in crosses as mendobreath is a bit weird. Hear me out- I really didn't get any ogkb phenos in my pack of sherb breath and puta breath. My buddy who popped some peanut butter breath crosses seems to have gotten a few. He's growing peanut butter studley at the moment, what that's telling me is the ogkb seems to be showing up in the pbb and pbb crosses so maybe its from the pbb(the dosi in it, maybe?) and not so much the mendo, I don't know though, just food for thought.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

So did he change the male for all the new beans? I have a clone of pbb I had obtained through a trade that is what makes me want to pheno hunt for my own likes


----------



## Cannademik (May 28, 2020)

Anyone interested in this carls shoes pack? Pm me.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Hunting for garlic and sherbet breath. Are all the 2.0 used with junior


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So did he change the male for all the new beans? I have a clone of pbb I had obtained through a trade that is what makes me want to pheno hunt for my own likes


Ya I believe he did on some of the new drops, pbb is not though, that's got the mendobreath in it, I believe. For example- the kosher kush breath is kosher kush x jr. I knew that but some people were understandably confused because he uses the breath name on mendobreath(spewright) crosses. Jr. is pugs breath f2 I believe. Anyone please chime in if I'm not getting it right...


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 28, 2020)

My PBB pack was riddled with OGKB types, I only got one “normal” growing female. It was pretty to take pictures but the yield was a joke. I popped 5 brunch breaths and none of them exhibited the OGKB funk. All were vigorous and the females look to be much higher yielding than the PBB. So with my super limited knowledge of breeding it would make sense to me that it is the dosido that is throwing the heavy OGKB types, seeing as both of these crosses use the studly male


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> My PBB pack was riddled with OGKB types, I only got one “normal” growing female. It was pretty to take pictures but the yield was a joke. I popped 5 brunch breaths and none of them exhibited the OGKB funk. All were vigorous and the females look to be much higher yielding than the PBB. So with my super limited knowledge of breeding it would make sense to me that it is the dosido that is throwing the heavy OGKB types, seeing as both of these crosses use the studly male


Ya that what I'm saying I saw- few people mentioning gromer saying something about the mendobreath throwing the ogkb phenos and that's when I was thinking, no way its the mendo. Saw my buddies grow and figured the ogkbs are definitely linked more toward the peanut butter breath strains and most likely the because of the dosidos. I didnt get any ogkb phenos with my puta or sherb breath


----------



## When (May 28, 2020)

Guess I’m lucky, i found a special pbb ogkb leaner . Quick veg, ~70 days flower and greasy fuel, sour og ... @juymied


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I believe he did on some of the new drops, pbb is not though, that's got the mendobreath in it, I believe. For example- the kosher kush breath is kosher kush x jr. I knew that but some people were understandably confused because he uses the breath name on mendobreath(spewright) crosses. Jr. is pugs breath f2 I believe. Anyone please chime in if I'm not getting it right...


Mendobreath F4 Studly grandson


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So did he change the male for all the new beans? I have a clone of pbb I had obtained through a trade that is what makes me want to pheno hunt for my own likes


And when you say new beans, what Im meaning new drops, like meaty one, kosher kush breath, and grape moby. If he did use the jr on the the just released peanut butter breath on oregon elite seeds that would be news to all of us. I just assumed the pbb is the same x with mendo and was just restocked. All this said I'm sure the jr is fucking fire not worried about it whatsoever.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> Mendobreath F4 Studly grandson


Ya that what the jr is


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> Mendobreath F4 Studly grandson


Either way its all fire, I just don't think the ogkbs are coming from the mendo.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 28, 2020)

I’m on my 2nd pack of pbb and I’ve had some ogkb leaners in mine. Only got one female to show from that first pack. Also I have two more pbbs from my second pack going in veg that haven’t shown sex yet. They’re growing nice and vigorously. Got a third pack too and probably will look for a little Studly of my own for some seed making.


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Either way its all fire, I just don't think the ogkbs are coming from the mendo.


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Either way its all fire, I just don't think the ogkbs are coming from the mendo.


It’s not the mendo per se as much as it is the selection... that’s my understanding of it....got two honeybells two weeks from flip let’s have at it bro


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Here's my pbb, really like her structure. These girls are under a 1000w metal halide. Flipping switch very soon. She the tall one-


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's my pbb, really like her structure. These girls are under a 1000w metal halide. Flipping switch very soon. She the tall one-
> View attachment 4579056
> View attachment 4579057


She’s going to get huge...u lst her


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> It’s not the mendo per se as much as it is the selection... that’s my understanding of it....got two honeybells two weeks from flip let’s have at it bro


Ya I can't recall 100% but I really don't think that I got 1 ogkb dom pheno in a pack of sherb and puta breath, that's what got me thinking.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> She’s going to get huge...u lst her


No I gots the height bud, lol. Just lollipop and a topping. Maybe 1 more topping, but that's it. I might not even top her again. I've just been liking topping my plant once to get a nice sturdy cut and that's it + lollipop session, later in bloom I'll stake and use twist ties if need be.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

This is the pbb I have she had gotten to big taking cuts I had to flower just her in order to keep vegging the cuts


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No I gots the height bud, lol. Just lollipop and a topping. Maybe 1 more topping, but that's it. I might not even top her again. I've just been liking topping my plant once to get a nice sturdy cut and that's it + lollipop session, later in bloom I'll stake and use twist ties if need be.


I’ll be tuned in


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I can't recall 100% but I really don't think that I got 1 ogkb dom pheno in a pack of sherb and puta breath, that's what got me thinking.


Definitely think choice in mother played a part as well....I appreciated my pbb hunt....whole pack ordeals


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Here's the other pheno, I pulled her as a mom....still got a cut of the other one also. I like the structure of the 1st one alot so I'm glad I took cuts of both. We'll see which one is the best soon.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

it's not the mendo part, it's the breath part.... og kush breath x'D that's the freak but by the time you hit jr (mendo f4) he's phased it out for the most part. Pugsbreath is a mendo f3 he just renamed it.

This is studly, the OGKB doms def come from him.



This is Junior


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's the other pheno, I pulled her as a mom....still got a cut of the other one also. I like the structure of the 1st one alot so I'm glad I took cuts of both. We'll see which one the best soon.
> View attachment 4579062
> View attachment 4579063
> View attachment 4579064


I love this one she is going to stack up


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> Definitely think choice in mother played a part as well....I appreciated my pbb hunt....whole pack ordeals


I appreciate the person who hunted the pbb cuts I have...lol. I bought a pack of pbb before I acquired the cut. Won't be popping those for while, no need. Seems like I got pretty good pheno expressions in both pbb plants whem comparing them to gromers pics.


Midwestsmoker419 said:


> This is the pbb I have she had gotten to big taking cuts I had to flower just her in order to keep vegging the cuts


Ya that girl is huge. You definitely have to be aware of height and space when blooming in tents, I have definitely run out of space flowering in tents. Haha. I only use tents for veg nowadays. Tents are the shit either way. I learned to grow in a tent. Still got that secret jardin 4x4 also. Nothing beats the gorilla tents, those things are the shit, the way the zipper doors are set up is a bit annoying though, got to put a bucket out to hold it open sometimes when watering.


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> This is the pbb I have she had gotten to big taking cuts I had to flower just her in order to keep vegging the cuts


Damn how tall she get


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats the truth. I've grown out a few straight ogkb phenos and was not impressed. One from dvg few from thug pug. Think thug pugs threw a bit more yeilds but weren't worth the hype. They were slugs in veg and foliage and nodes were stacked to close, new shoots just don't grow. Smoke on it was good, it got you lit, real narcotic high. Melts ya face. Feel like the ogkbs were getting hyped a few years ago. I would never want to run a full room of them, the yeilds are somewhat low in my opinion, though there are ways to bring the yeild up but going to cost you more veg time. They're good to throw in like 1 or 2 plants into flower for head smoke. Also never really thought as ogkb as a strain (which some breeders list them as) always thought of ogkb as a pheno you'd get with cookie crosses, a somewhat mutated one at that.


For real man. I got two super slow ogkb meatbreath phenos right now. I would have flipped my tester tent by now but these things suck ass. They are 8 inches in 3


Dividedsky said:


> Ya that what I'm saying I saw- few people mentioning gromer saying something about the mendobreath throwing the ogkb phenos and that's when I was thinking, no way its the mendo. Saw my buddies grow and figured the ogkbs are definitely linked more toward the peanut butter breath strains and most likely the because of the dosidos. I'm thinking what is the dude even talking about? I didnt get any ogkb phenos with my puta or sherb breath


The ogkb comes from the mendobreath, which is ogkb x mendo montage. I got some ogkb Dom phenos right now in meatbreath. 2 are so slow. 8 inches in 3 months. I did top but still ridiculously slow. The others are double in height and a lot more Bushy.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> it's not the mendo part, it's the breath part.... og kush breath x'D that's the freak but by the time you hit jr (mendo f4) he's phased it out for the most part. Pugsbreath is a mendo f3 he just renamed it.
> 
> This is studly, the OGKB doms def come from him.
> 
> ...


O shit! That top pic is the mendo studly spewright male eh? Damn. That thing is definitely funky, wow. So ya you're right, than add in some cookie-dosi genetics and you probably up your chances of getting ogkb dom plants, right? That things is real spiky looking!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

So this is kinda the quintessential ogkb dom type plant...sorry about the pic, this is a really small plant + took cut from her the other night. Strain is- Grandslam from dvg. Has the fat duck foot fan leaves, bit of twist on a few, the fans bunch up- will be on top/underneath each other, not spread out like a normal uniform fan-


----------



## Railage (May 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> My PBB pack was riddled with OGKB types, I only got one “normal” growing female. It was pretty to take pictures but the yield was a joke. I popped 5 brunch breaths and none of them exhibited the OGKB funk. All were vigorous and the females look to be much higher yielding than the PBB. So with my super limited knowledge of breeding it would make sense to me that it is the dosido that is throwing the heavy OGKB types, seeing as both of these crosses use the studly male


I had 7 OGKB leaners in two packs of PBB, 3 were males, 3 were suck runt females, and one nice bigger OGKB female.

PBB12 momma


----------



## Railage (May 28, 2020)

The PBB males, the 3 on the left were OGKB leaners


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> it's not the mendo part, it's the breath part.... og kush breath x'D that's the freak but by the time you hit jr (mendo f4) he's phased it out for the most part. Pugsbreath is a mendo f3 he just renamed it.
> 
> This is studly, the OGKB doms def come from him.
> 
> ...


Hey mrpfffff, I just have a basic knowledge of breeding, I'm more of a pheno hunter. Breeding just didn't intrest me, maybe down the road. Anyways dude, want to ask- if you know the answer- why did gromer pick that mendo breath spewright as a father? I mean it's great he did, we all are getting fire from his strains but wouldn't he want to pick a more uniform male plant?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Railage said:


> I had 7 OGKB leaners in two packs of PBB, 3 were males, 3 were suck runt females, and one nice bigger OGKB female.
> 
> PBB12 momma
> 
> View attachment 4579096View attachment 4579097View attachment 4579098


O fuck mayne, that pbb is dope! Your veg pic actually look like the pic of the mendo father misterpffff posted


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey mrpfffff, I just have a basic knowledge of breeding, I'm more of a pheno hunter. Breeding just didn't intrest me, maybe down the road. Anyways dude, want to ask- if you know the answer- why did gromer pick that mendo breath spewright as a father? I mean it's great he did, we all are getting fire from his strains but wouldn't he want to pick a more uniform male plant?


I'm only just getting into it myself and really only a pollen chucker at this point! So I'm right there with ya. 

I can't even speculate why he chose that thing x'D Maybe it was just so unique he wanted to see what came from it and the testers came out great.
That's the kind of info I wish he would openly share....the reasons for his choices. Everyone just answers for him and says he breeds for terps but that doesn't answer the specific selection questions!! Maybe he wanted OGKB terps and thought that pheno may be the one to offer it.

I do know that he was a Tester for Gage Green for a long time and then they had a falling out, not sure if it was 'because' he used the mendo f2 studly or if he used it 'because' they had the fallout. Or neither xD


----------



## Cocabam (May 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> For real man. I got two super slow ogkb meatbreath phenos right now. I would have flipped my tester tent by now but these things suck ass. They are 8 inches in 3
> 
> The ogkb comes from the mendobreath, which is ogkb x mendo montage. I got some ogkb Dom phenos right now in meatbreath. 2 are so slow. 8 inches in 3 months. I did top but still ridiculously slow. The others are double in height and a lot more Bushy.


The OGKB comes from both Dosido and Mendobreath. Since it's a parent of both strains it is more likely to be dominant in offspring, especially versus non PBB Studly crosses.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

mindriot said:


> First time growing PBB, got 3 females out of 5... 2 ogkb that are further behind, and this one at day 32. I did a quick search but couldn't find any info.. are there any particular phenos to look for?
> 
> View attachment 4578393View attachment 4578394


Thats deff the pheno you want! Smaller rock hard frosty snaps top to bottom. Smells like nutty meat and cookie gas. I love the non ogkb pbb my favorite terp right now.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

mindriot said:


> First time growing PBB, got 3 females out of 5... 2 ogkb that are further behind, and this one at day 32. I did a quick search but couldn't find any info.. are there any particular phenos to look for?
> 
> View attachment 4578393View attachment 4578394


Now that im looking you have a very close pheno to mattyb who wont cannabis cup with pbb. His purples from the bottom first it looks like yours does too. Id have high hopes for that plant right there!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'm only just getting into it myself and really only a pollen chucker at this point! So I'm right there with ya.
> 
> I can't even speculate why he chose that thing x'D Maybe it was just so unique he wanted to see what came from it and the testers came out great.
> That's the kind of info I wish he would openly share....the reasons for his choices. Everyone just answers for him and says he breeds for terps but that doesn't answer the specific selection questions!! Maybe he wanted OGKB terps and thought that pheno may be the one to offer it.
> ...


Ya dude so you think the same thing when you see that 1st pic you posted- like why the fuck would he chose that thing? I mean sall good but the thing is a funky as fuck plant to try and start a whole line on. Wonder if he just posted that to offset the people he probably has to deal with complaining about ogkbs so he was like, look at the father plant, its completely normal, when he probably didn't use the plant as the father lol.


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey mrpfffff, I just have a basic knowledge of breeding, I'm more of a pheno hunter. Breeding just didn't intrest me, maybe down the road. Anyways dude, want to ask- if you know the answer- why did gromer pick that mendo breath spewright as a father? I mean it's great he did, we all are getting fire from his strains but wouldn't he want to pick a more uniform male plant?


My educated guess is lack of options...think MAC1 that one male changed the trajectory of CAP cannacareer FOREVER....lol watching Sandlot with my boys


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Now that im looking you have a very close pheno to mattyb who wont cannabis cup with pbb. His purples from the bottom first it looks like yours does too. Id have high hopes for that plant right there!


Hey loop go back a page or 2, I posted a few pics of my peanut butter breath. Want to see what you think of em. I got 2 different non-ogkb phenos cuts from a acquaintance.


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> My educated guess is lack of options...think MAC1 that one male changed the trajectory of CAP cannacareer FOREVER....lol watching Sandlot with my boys


Definitely building a catalog of Studs from Pug and Bodhi


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice pbb is a awesome strain...I have a pack and 2 clones of pheno hunted peanut butter breath. Honestly gromer saying the junior or whatever gromer is using as new father plant and not the mendobreath(studley spewright) won't show as many ogkb phenos in crosses as mendobreath is a bit weird. Hear me out- I really didn't get any ogkb phenos in my pack of sherb breath and puta breath. My buddy who popped some peanut butter breath crosses seems to have gotten a few. He's growing peanut butter studley at the moment, what that's telling me is the ogkb seems to be showing up in the pbb and pbb crosses so maybe its from the pbb(the dosi in it, maybe?) and not so much the mendo, I don't know though, just food for thought.


Pbb has do si do which also carries alot of ogkb remember.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's my pbb, really like her structure. These girls are under a 1000w metal halide. Flipping switch very soon. She the tall one-
> View attachment 4579056
> View attachment 4579057


Ya bro those should be fire. There not yeilders at all but straight fuego. You can get 1.5 a light. They dont like to be topped a whole lot either.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya bro those should be fire. There not yeilders at all but straight fuego. You can get 1.5 a light. They dont like to be topped a whole lot either.


There's another pheno I pulled as a mom. Ya I could tell I only am going to top the one once..


----------



## Omkarananda (May 28, 2020)

Y’all got me exited about my pbb!


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> My educated guess is lack of options...think MAC1 that one male changed the trajectory of CAP cannacareer FOREVER....lol watching Sandlot with my boys


MAC 1 male? Mac1 is the female clone, the first mac seed he popped.

He did release the seeds (I still have some) of the MAC but the '1' specifically is that super amazing female cut. She's known to be unique in that she doesn't breed well at all, barely puts seeds out and most are trash - but the rest of the line seems fine for everyone using males from it.

I'm curious to see the male he used in his mac crosses though :O


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

Unless you meant the male he used to create Mac.


----------



## goMM (May 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> MAC 1 male? Mac1 is the female clone, the first mac seed he popped.
> 
> He did release the seeds (I still have some) of the MAC but the '1' specifically is that super amazing female cut. She's known to be unique in that she doesn't breed well at all, barely puts seeds out and most are trash - but the rest of the line seems fine for everyone using males from it.
> 
> I'm curious to see the male he used in his mac crosses though :O


Thank you and sorry meant the one male used the Miracle 15 used in the MAC which is Jaws Alien Cookies x Cap M15 (miracle 15)


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

Okay gotcha!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> My PBB pack was riddled with OGKB types, I only got one “normal” growing female. It was pretty to take pictures but the yield was a joke. I popped 5 brunch breaths and none of them exhibited the OGKB funk. All were vigorous and the females look to be much higher yielding than the PBB. So with my super limited knowledge of breeding it would make sense to me that it is the dosido that is throwing the heavy OGKB types, seeing as both of these crosses use the studly male


its a combination of both

Studley is a ogkb pheno so hes naturally gonna produce some ogkb phenos in crosses and dosidos is a ogkb cross(ogkb is the mom of dosidos)


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

Deeplyrooted still has a bunch (at 160) if anyone missed out on something they wanted, meaty, bubblegum, honeybells, juniors jello, dingleberry, cactus, pbb, stank, etc


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Ya that girl is huge. You definitely have to be aware of height and space when blooming in tents, I have definitely run out of space flowering in tents. Haha. I only use tents for veg nowadays. Tents are the shit either way. I learned to grow in a tent. Still got that secret jardin 4x4 also. Nothing beats the gorilla tents, those things are the shit, the way the zipper doors are set up is a bit annoying though, got to put a bucket out to hold it open sometimes when watering.
[/QUOTE]

Idk exactly how big but she is just about taking up half of the 4x8 her self. The light has some space still to raise them if needed but she has already stopped stretching now. Funny you mention the gorilla tents that is what I use for flower mine actually has like velcro slats on the side i just fully unzip the door and stick the door to it. As well as the extended top incase it gets real.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Pictures of the pbb in flower at day 27


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats deff the pheno you want! Smaller rock hard frosty snaps top to bottom. Smells like nutty meat and cookie gas. I love the non ogkb pbb my favorite terp right now. View attachment 4579112View attachment 4579113


This plant is eerily similar to the one non OGKB PBB I got. I had to double take with the trellis in the shot and everything. Only complaint I had was lack of yield. The smells were exactly as you describe. Savory almost


----------



## idlewilder (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Pictures of the pbb in flower at day 27View attachment 4579191View attachment 4579192


Day 27?!?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Heres my meat breath moma after a haircut. Got just under 20 cuts from her, now I'm tossing her in flower-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Day 27?!?


Haha ya day 27 damn dude looks like day 37 or even 47 hahaha


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

I know this may seem weird but sometimes I leave music on for my plants. Thugpug in particular like a good grateful dead show circa 70- early 80s. They will produce 30% more yeild of they listen to the dead!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Day 27?!?


Yes day 27 from production of flowering.. was a week prior to producing flower. First day of flower production may 1st. I took that pic yesterday


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I know this may seem weird but sometimes I leave music on for my plants. Thugpug in particular like a good grateful dead show circa 70- early 80s. They will produce 30% more yeild of they listen to the dead!


Not going to lie my grandma used to say this about music idk about grateful dead.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yes day 27 from production of flowering.. was a week prior to producing flower. First day of flower production may 1st. I took that pic yesterday


Damn dude looking good


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats deff the pheno you want! Smaller rock hard frosty snaps top to bottom. Smells like nutty meat and cookie gas. I love the non ogkb pbb my favorite terp right now. View attachment 4579112View attachment 4579113


Loop you're burning the sub down with the fire. Damn dude those things look great! I like how you keep em a nice healthy green deep into flower.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude looking good


Thanks first time using coco and first time running pbb definitely satisfied with both


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> This plant is eerily similar to the one non OGKB PBB I got. I had to double take with the trellis in the shot and everything. Only complaint I had was lack of yield. The smells were exactly as you describe. Savory almost


Yup i love it! Idc about yield id run a whole room of it if i wasnt hunting all these packs. Idk if ill ever monocrop unless i had 2 flower rooms hahaha.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Loop you're burning the sub down with the fire. Damn dude those things look great! I like how you keep em a nice healthy green deep into flower.


Thanks brothaaa!!! Ill admit those pics are from 5 weeks or so. This is a recent pic. They purp out hard in the next 3 weeks i start week 8 tomorrow.


----------



## Cocabam (May 28, 2020)

100% Germ rate for KKB and Wedding Poop


----------



## Railage (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yup i love it! Idc about yield id run a whole room of it if i wasnt hunting all these packs. Idk if ill ever monocrop unless i had 2 flower rooms hahaha.


I’m gonna be doing my first monocrop run real soon, nothing too crazy, about 50 plants on a 4x8. Banana Mac, Poptarts from Seattle Chronic Seeds, Alien FPOG X Grape Soda Skunk TRH Seeds and Mafioso from Most Wanted Genetics.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'll find out soon, this is a seed run, haven't ran them before. They already stink in veg which is good. Only thug pug strain I got shitty germ rates with though. Only 5 made it.


Lucky you! I had two packs of pbb that got nothing and pack of garlic not one plant.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Lucky you! I had two packs of pbb that got nothing and pack of garlic not one plant.


Ya man thats shitty. Both can produce flames! Out of 12 pbb seeds i had 6 girls only 1 non ogkb. But let me tell you i had 1 ogkb pbb and it was the best tasting shit ive ever had. Im so sad i lost the cut. I threw all ogkb out immediatly cause how they yeild but that 1 cut dude omg terps through the roof! Every hit to the last drop was so fucking flavorful. I dont even like talking about the one that got away.


----------



## sootze2 (May 28, 2020)

Apologies if this is silly question or if it has been answered already...

Do I have to worry about OGKB phenos with Meaty One? Just curious how much room I might need in the tent to cull through non keepers.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

sootze2 said:


> Apologies if this is silly question or if it has been answered already...
> 
> Do I have to worry about OGKB phenos with Meaty One? Just curious how much room I might need in the tent to cull through non keepers.


Meaty one has very little ogkb in it, it's (Meatloaf GSC x (The One (The One x Blue Moon Rocks))) - or in other words, Meatloaf x The One bx.
The One is Thai x Pure Afghan, so a 50/50 hybrid. Blue Moon Rocks is Blue Moon x BOG Bubble. 

Given that meatloaf is a girl scout cookies cut of some kind, there is some in there but it's not likely you get phenos rolling that way anywhere near like the mendobreath crosses.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya man thats shitty. Both can produce flames! Out of 12 pbb seeds i had 6 girls only 1 non ogkb. But let me tell you i had 1 ogkb pbb and it was the best tasting shit ive ever had. Im so sad i lost the cut. I threw all ogkb out immediatly cause how they yeild but that 1 cut dude omg terps through the roof! Every hit to the last drop was so fucking flavorful. I dont even like talking about the one that got away.


Yeah the ogkb I grew out was fire! The non was too though.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Thanks first time using coco and first time running pbb definitely satisfied with both


I changed to coco year or so ago. It seems the ogkb leaners grow a little faster, even the mutants.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Meaty one has very little ogkb in it, it's (Meatloaf GSC x (The One (The One x Blue Moon Rocks))) - or in other words, Meatloaf x The One bx.
> The One is Thai x Pure Afghan, so a 50/50 hybrid. Blue Moon Rocks is Blue Moon x BOG Bubble.
> 
> Given that meatloaf is a girl scout cookies cut of some kind, there is some in there but it's not likely you get phenos rolling that way anywhere near like the mendobreath crosses.


Ive never heard of those strains other then the meatloaf pheno


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

sootze2 said:


> Apologies if this is silly question or if it has been answered already...
> 
> Do I have to worry about OGKB phenos with Meaty One? Just curious how much room I might need in the tent to cull through non keepers.


I mean are you killing them before you see how they grow? I would at least grow them unless you dont have the room or something. I have a ogkb unicorn poop Pheno that is big as all my other phenos and yielding just as much.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ive never heard of those strains other then the meatloaf pheno


The One I'd heard of a few years back if not mistaken - and Blue Moon Rocks was popular like 5 years ago I think. Back when more of the BOGs bubblegum stuff was around all over.


----------



## RancidDude (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ive never heard of those strains other then the meatloaf pheno


Bluemoon rocks is fire. BOG used to put out some great strains. Look him up.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Bluemoon rocks is fire. BOG used to put out some great strains. Look him up.


No shit! Ill deff look into it.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I know this may seem weird but sometimes I leave music on for my plants. Thugpug in particular like a good grateful dead show circa 70- early 80s. They will produce 30% more yeild of they listen to the dead!


Nothin weird about it at all. When i leave i put the tv on for my dogs so they dont feel alone. Im sure it applies to plants too. Your like dad to your plants bro. Without you there nothing. I always talk to my plants. What you put it into the universe is exactly what you get out. Be a piece of shit life's not gna go ur way. If you be a good guy people like ya and respect ya. Same applies to your plants. Be a lazy piece of shit and you get what you get. I try to go to all lengths for my kids, dogs, plants, friends n family. When i get lazy my plants know it and definatley show it. If i can give any new grower advice its be clean nothings better then being in a clean environment you and your plants will love it way more. Keep a shop vac handy nothings better. Jamming some tunes for your girls gets em groovin in the fan breeze and warm light fucking rock on bro. By the way im dumb high first smoke of the day got me rambling


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 28, 2020)

My plants get to listen to the lovely sound of multiple fans whirring around and a hard exhaust through a filter. 

Sweet sweet tunes.   

Nah if I put music on I'd give them some Dethklok and they'd prob hate me for it.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Bluemoon rocks is fire. BOG used to put out some great strains. Look him up.


I knew someone who grew bog strains years ago and said they were fire.


loop718 said:


> Nothin weird about it at all. When i leave i put the tv on for my dogs so they dont feel alone. Im sure it applies to plants too. Your like dad to your plants bro. Without you there nothing. I always talk to my plants. What you put it into the universe is exactly what you get out. Be a piece of shit life's not gna go ur way. If you be a good guy people like ya and respect ya. Same applies to your plants. Be a lazy piece of shit and you get what you get. I try to go to all lengths for my kids, dogs, plants, friends n family. When i get lazy my plants know it and definatley show it. If i can give any new grower advice its be clean nothings better then being in a clean environment you and your plants will love it way more. Keep a shop vac handy nothings better. Jamming some tunes for your girls gets em groovin in the fan breeze and warm light fucking rock on bro. By the way im dumb high first smoke of the day got me rambling


Ya I keep the tv on for my dogs when I leave as well.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I knew someone who grew bog strains years ago and said they were fire.
> 
> Ya I keep the tv on for my dogs when I leave as well.


Thats awesome hahaha. You should run some chem genetics. That strain was birthed from the dead.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats awesome hahaha. You should run some chem genetics. That strain was birthed from the dead.


Ya the lore of it traded at a dead show. It was called dog bud, that's how it got its name, I believe. Deer Creek Iniana. Heard a variation with it being a phish show but it was definitely the Dead. Phish wasn't even that big yet in early 90s. They were on their way though.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats awesome hahaha. You should run some chem genetics. That strain was birthed from the dead.


I would love to aquire a legit cut of chem or sour D for sure. Those strains are still legends in my book. I some a few elbows of chem a year ago and shit was fire, made me want to get back into those strains. The cookie/cake genetics have definitely over taken sour D/ chem in terms of hype nowadays but a sour/chem can still holds it own against cookies, I actually think legit sour/chem is better than cookies especially in the smell dept. Cookies can probably beat it out in terms of looks all day. Forgot I'm actually running a chem d x with the crescendo cuts from ethos seeds. The person I got them from really liked them, so I'm looking foward to it.


----------



## loop718 (May 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I would love to aquire a legit cut of chem or sour D for sure. Those strains are still legends in my book. I some a few elbows of chem a year ago and shit was fire, made me want to get back into those strains. The cookie/cake genetics have definitely over taken sour D/ chem in terms of hype nowadays but a sour/chem can still holds it own against cookies, I actually think legit sour/chem is better than cookies especially in the smell dept. Cookies can probably beat it out in terms of looks all day. Forgot I'm actually running a chem d x with the crescendo cuts from ethos seeds. The person I got them from really liked them, so I'm looking foward to it.


Hit me up on ig i got you! I will forever have my chem in my garden. Ive busted alot of jars open nothing has people looking around the room like my chem jar does!


----------



## ilovereggae (May 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I knew someone who grew bog strains years ago and said they were fire.


Not to derail the thread, but there is a Bog thread that just got revived. It inspired me to place an order of some of the Sour Bubble crosses just to have in the stash. Big fan. Going to pop them soon.

Also, I will take any Chem genetics over Cookies 24/7/365. Although I am honestly a little bored with both of those cannabinoid profiles and terps. I have access to a legit Chem 91 cut whenever I want it but got too much other stuff I wanna grow first.

To keep my post on topic, been a fan of Thug Pug for a few years, got to smoke some Grape Sorbet directly from the man himself via one of my old head homies. Haven't tried to grow any of his gear though. Wasn't really into any of the PBB stuff I tried, and I will be honest I don't understand all the meat terps, you guys are nuts they just sound gross to me lol. But some awesome work being done here my friends, beautiful plants, keep it up!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 29, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Not to derail the thread, but there is a Bog thread that just got revived. It inspired me to place an order of some of the Sour Bubble crosses just to have in the stash. Big fan. Going to pop them soon.
> 
> Also, I will take any Chem genetics over Cookies 24/7/365. Although I am honestly a little bored with both of those cannabinoid profiles and terps. I have access to a legit Chem 91 cut whenever I want it but got too much other stuff I wanna grow first.
> 
> To keep my post on topic, been a fan of Thug Pug for a few years, got to smoke some Grape Sorbet directly from the man himself via one of my old head homies. Haven't tried to grow any of his gear though. Wasn't really into any of the PBB stuff I tried, and I will be honest I don't understand all the meat terps, you guys are nuts they just sound gross to me lol. But some awesome work being done here my friends, beautiful plants, keep it up!


Ya meat sounds nasty but the meat breath is insanley fire plants. Not sure but don't think you get a meat taste with the smoke but you can get some rancid meaty smells in a good way from the bud, even that might be a lil over exaggerated. Rmember a few people saying they were getting meat smells on this sub before so you can find them.
Also ya heard real good things about bog, i will check out the sour bubble.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I believe he did on some of the new drops, pbb is not though, that's got the mendobreath in it, I believe. For example- the kosher kush breath is kosher kush x jr. I knew that but some people were understandably confused because he uses the breath name on mendobreath(spewright) crosses. Jr. is pugs breath f2 I believe. Anyone please chime in if I'm not getting it right...


To my understaning. the PBB throws alot of OGKB phenos because OGKB is on both sides of the linage. Dosidos = OGKB x Face off and we know Mendo breath is mendo montage x OGKB.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya meat sounds nasty but the meat breath is insanley fire plants. Not sure but don't think you get a meat taste with the smoke but you can get some rancid meaty smells in a good way from the bud, even that might be a lil over exaggerated. Rmember a few people saying they were getting meat smells on this sub before so you can find them.
> Also ya heard real good things about bog, i will check out the sour bubble.


I'm all good, I will admire from the safety of my laptop screen. I can barely even stand the smell of Beyond burgers they are too close to meat for me lol. The thought of my closet smelling like rancid meat just made me gag a lil. But to each their own right?

Sour Bubble is the secret ingredient in a lot of current genetics. Sour Dubble was a keeper pheno of a cross of Sour Bubble x NYCD (some ppl claim it was ECSD but I emailed Bog 2 weeks ago and he confirmed it was NYCD). Lots of great crosses from Oni + Cannarado used SD in last few years, Rocky Dennis being one of my favs. SD is also one of the parents of the infamous Gorilla Glue.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 29, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> I'm all good, I will admire from the safety of my laptop screen. I can barely even stand the smell of Beyond burgers they are too close to meat for me lol.
> 
> Sour Bubble is the secret ingredient in a lot of current genetics. Sour Dubble was a keeper pheno of a cross of Sour Bubble x NYCD (some ppl claim it was ECSD but I emailed Bog 2 weeks ago and he confirmed it was NYCD). Lots of great crosses from Oni + Cannarado used SD in last few years, Rocky Dennis being one of my favs. SD is also one of the parents of the infamous Gorilla Glue.


Haha I hear ya. Are you a vegetarian?
What seedbanks have a good stock of bog right now saw neptune only has a few strains? Topdawg has some really top notch chems and sours, they're the real deal for sure.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha I hear ya. Are you a vegetarian?
> What seedbanks have a good stock of bog right now saw neptune only has a few strains? Topdawg has some really top notch chems and sours, they're the real deal for sure.


I guess I am pescatarian. I still eat some dairy from time to time and prob eat fish once or twice a week. I have gone full vegan at times but its hard with a kid, so I try to find a balance.

Also you can order from Bog directly. @ bogseeds on IG i think his email is in his profile.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 29, 2020)

goMM said:


> My educated guess is lack of options...think MAC1 that one male changed the trajectory of CAP cannacareer FOREVER....lol watching Sandlot with my boys


Best fucking movie ever !


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 29, 2020)

I believe a guy near me has Chem DD and Chem 4, I'm guessing other ones too he works a lot with Chems.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya meat sounds nasty but the meat breath is insanley fire plants. Not sure but don't think you get a meat taste with the smoke but you can get some rancid meaty smells in a good way from the bud, even that might be a lil over exaggerated. Rmember a few people saying they were getting meat smells on this sub before so you can find them.
> Also ya heard real good things about bog, i will check out the sour bubble.


Word is that Meatloaf is GSC x ? clone only that was sold on accident .


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Word is that Meatloaf is GSC x ? clone only that was sold on accident .


Really? Weird, the only person I've ever heard to have it was Gromer, who else has had it?
Thought it was just a gsc pheno like forum or thin mint - that no one really had.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 29, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats awesome hahaha. You should run some chem genetics. That strain was birthed from the dead.


And Loop, I'm pretty sure that story is true, I've heard different varations of it but the story mostly stays the same. I really like that story and hope it is true, either way its true to me, such a good story. The only blip that chemdog did and this was a big mess up but he didnt know, (don't think he was an experienced grower)- is when he grew out the seeds he got some males and killed them off. Imagine if he kept those males?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Really? Weird, the only person I've ever heard to have it was Gromer, who else has had it?
> Thought it was just a gsc pheno like forum or thin mint - that no one really had.


yeah it's either a pheno or a cross but the person who got it wasn't supposed to be sold it they even tried to buy it back from them.


----------



## marsuzano99 (May 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Can anyone guess which ones of these Pure Michigan 2.0 might be OGKB dom ? View attachment 4499069 All started at the same time .


top right imo


----------



## When (May 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Really? Weird, the only person I've ever heard to have it was Gromer, who else has had it?
> Thought it was just a gsc pheno like forum or thin mint - that no one really had.


In house has a strain called meathead... meabreath x goliath


----------



## When (May 29, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> I'm all good, I will admire from the safety of my laptop screen. I can barely even stand the smell of Beyond burgers they are too close to meat for me lol. The thought of my closet smelling like rancid meat just made me gag a lil. But to each their own right?
> 
> Sour Bubble is the secret ingredient in a lot of current genetics. Sour Dubble was a keeper pheno of a cross of Sour Bubble x NYCD (some ppl claim it was ECSD but I emailed Bog 2 weeks ago and he confirmed it was NYCD). Lots of great crosses from Oni + Cannarado used SD in last few years, Rocky Dennis being one of my favs. SD is also one of the parents of the infamous Gorilla Glue.


I doubt you will like some of the meat terps if you dont Like meat... the meatloaf smells are a sweet summer sausage and salami with caraway seed, that’s my best descrip coming from my meat madness phenos


----------



## Swarmxking (May 29, 2020)

Shit..

I have 11 pbb in veg no issues with germ
I actually never have had issues with germ tbh

But these childs breath seeds....

These mfs won't pop!

I do the same thing every time. 24 hour in a water cup and then hit a wet towel. Usually see tails very very soon.

Anyway I really wanted to hunt a childs breath keeper. I'll keep them moist and keep trying. 

Any advice


----------



## idlewilder (May 29, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Shit..
> 
> I have 11 pbb in veg no issues with germ
> I actually never have had issues with germ tbh
> ...


Manually crack them before they turn to mush inside. Depending on how they were stored, they might not be viable anymore


----------



## Dividedsky (May 29, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Manually crack them before they turn to mush inside. Depending on how they were stored, they might not be viable anymore


Usually if they dont pop withing 72hrs, they ain't going to, I find. I just use the papertowel method, no cup of water.


----------



## nc208 (May 29, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Shit..
> 
> I have 11 pbb in veg no issues with germ
> I actually never have had issues with germ tbh
> ...


Did the seeds end up sinking in the water or stay floating on the top the whole time?


----------



## Railage (May 29, 2020)

I had 23/24 PBB pop, I either soak for 12 hours then paper towel or just straight into coco or soil.

I hardly ever have seeds that don’t pop though.

Even my Snowhigh seeds that are getting old pop fine.


----------



## Swarmxking (May 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Did the seeds end up sinking in the water or stay floating on the top the whole time?


Floating.

Have never ever had this issue before. Leading me to believe these freebies just sucked cause as mentioned 12/12 germed of PBB and I have 11/12 vegging now. 

Might try to crack em I in another day i guess


----------



## Swarmxking (May 29, 2020)

Anyway these are going into 2.25 gals soon

Pbb mutants and non mutants.


----------



## Silencio (May 29, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> I do the same thing every time. 24 hour in a water cup and then hit a wet towel. Usually see tails very very soon.


This sounds weird but try skipping the soak. I feel like some seeds don't like being soaked. I started going straight into paper towel and haven't soaked since. I've got some childsbreath in the mail so I guess we'll find out if it's the batch.

Saw this on IG, anyone jumping on this one?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 29, 2020)

I was going through my vault and came across a putabreath, garlic Breath, and Tang Breath. I already got a lot of wedding cake/trop crosses and would rather keep my GB2.0 to avoid ogkb. I really don't want them, if only someone else did lol...


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 29, 2020)

When said:


> In house has a strain called meathead... meabreath x goliath


Right on, I was asking about the Meatloaf GSC cut.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 29, 2020)

Keep it to instagram, already had an admin in this thread a few pages back with ban threats about trading 
Toss your IG tag up so ppl can DM ya there!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Keep it to instagram, already had an admin in this thread a few pages back with ban threats about trading
> Toss your IG tag up so ppl can DM ya there!


Oh shit! Thanks for the heads up man. I'll edit my post haha.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 29, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Shit..
> 
> I have 11 pbb in veg no issues with germ
> I actually never have had issues with germ tbh
> ...


I had the same issues with thugs breath, I only got 5 to make to veg.


----------



## Swarmxking (May 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I had the same issues with thugs breath, I only got 5 to make to veg.


I can say without a doubt that these seeds have some sort of issue. Whether they were not stored properly - whether by the seedbank or breeder or any middle man, or plucked from a finicky mom, or just not ripe or overripe.

No clue

Ive popped dozens of packs before w great results and identical conditions

Haters might say I suck..but shit popped pbb the same way w contrary results. All popped. Some bad 1 inch tails within 12 hours lol.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 29, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> I can say without a doubt that these seeds have some sort of issue. Whether they were not stored properly - whether by the seedbank or breeder or any middle man, or plucked from a finicky mom, or just not ripe or overripe.
> 
> No clue
> 
> ...


Happens to everyone bud. Someone on IG told me to use a seed cracker for older packs.


----------



## nc208 (May 29, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Happens to everyone bud. Someone on IG told me to use a seed cracker for older packs.


Not just older packs but I've read somewhere that OGKB makes some tough shells.


----------



## Swarmxking (May 29, 2020)

I respect that he's real

Keep an eye on low germ rates on thug pug freebies


----------



## GrimeSugar (May 29, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Happens to everyone bud. Someone on IG told me to use a seed cracker for older packs.


For popping older packs ive learned to follow lunar cycles, hydrogen peroxide rinse, scarification, moist paper towl, magnets, hormones, heat mat on timer and orcha mycorrihza. Art Of War type Shit


----------



## superdank330 (May 29, 2020)

sometimes when i can't get a seed to crack I use fine grit sand paper along the seeds edge's or a nail file.


----------



## Swarmxking (May 29, 2020)

Yeah i just cracked a few w my hands. No time for this shit tbh so popping something else


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 29, 2020)

GrimeSugar said:


> For popping older packs ive learned to follow lunar cycles, hydrogen peroxide rinse, scarification, moist paper towl, magnets, hormones, heat mat on timer and orcha mycorrihza. Art Of War type Shit


I get you're being humorous. But there is a very useful tool sold by woodshed13 to actually crack seeds. I meant old packs in general since thugpug isn't really that old. Cap used them for some 20 year old seeds though. 

Of course you're welcome to try whatever floats your


----------



## Dividedsky (May 29, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I get you're being humorous. But there is a very useful tool sold by woodshed13 to actually crack seeds. I meant old packs in general since thugpug isn't really that old. Cap used them for some 20 year old seeds though.
> 
> Of course you're welcome to try whatever floats your


There definitely truth to the lunar cycles.


----------



## 357Slug (May 29, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I get you're being humorous. But there is a very useful tool sold by woodshed13 to actually crack seeds. I meant old packs in general since thugpug isn't really that old. Cap used them for some 20 year old seeds though.
> 
> Of course you're welcome to try whatever floats your


You were right when you said "he'll be back they always come back"


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 29, 2020)

357Slug said:


> You were right when you said "he'll be back they always come back"


Why is that brosef?


----------



## 357Slug (May 29, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Why is that brosef?


Because gromer said so on a post but it was deleted within seconds of being up. He'll be back in less than a year. Honest intentions or greatest marketing ploy ever?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 29, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Because gromer said so on a post but it was deleted within seconds of being up. He'll be back in less than a year. Honest intentions or greatest marketing ploy ever?


Interesting. The way I see it, you're not just gonna stop providing for yourself after doing something for 40 years. That makes no sense. Even if it's limited drops or whatever. It's just too easy not to.


----------



## 357Slug (May 29, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Interesting. The way I see it, you're not just gonna stop providing for yourself after doing something for 40 years. That makes no sense. Even if it's limited drops or whatever. It's just too easy not to.


Agreed and he wasn't saying it jokingly in the slightest either, someone was pushing his buttons and he got heated n said it I guess to shut the guy up. Was deleted within seconds as when I refreshed it was gone. I can't have been the only one to see it but was surprised when I read it. He'll be back after his surgery.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 29, 2020)

Figures, studly came out of 'retirement' and so did 'peanutbutterbreath' already when he changed to orange packs even though it was supposedly the last drop of them in clear packs.

I found a post of Gromers replying to someone about the 'Flounder Breath collab' with MMS, basically saying MMS was just using the gear, doesn't seem like it was a 'real' collab?

" I don’t have anything to do with that dude. You think I follow every breeder who’s using my gear? Perhaps you could just admit you were wrong instead of like a dumbass try to make it as if I m wrong. Piss off idiot "

I'ma call my pug crosses COLLABS NOW. lol kidding, but what the hell. xD


----------



## 357Slug (May 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Figures, studly came out of 'retirement' and so did 'peanutbutterbreath' already when he changed to orange packs even though it was supposedly the last drop of them in clear packs.
> 
> I found a post of Gromers replying to someone about the 'Flounder Breath collab' with MMS, basically saying MMS was just using the gear, doesn't seem like it was a 'real' collab?
> 
> ...


That is actually howls... Mms actually goin around acting like it's a legit collab, even the packaging says x thug pug doesn't it? It was harvest mutuals mms post where he said he'll be back in 6 months after surgery. A lot of ppl makin moves based on him "retiring" yet that ain't even the case.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 29, 2020)

357Slug said:


> That is actually howls... Mms actually goin around acting like it's a legit collab, even the packaging says x thug pug doesn't it? It was harvest mutuals mms post where he said he'll be back in 6 months after surgery. A lot of ppl makin moves based on him "retiring" yet that ain't even the case.


Looks like we got 6 months to sell extra packs x'D


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Figures, studly came out of 'retirement' and so did 'peanutbutterbreath' already when he changed to orange packs even though it was supposedly the last drop of them in clear packs.
> 
> I found a post of Gromers replying to someone about the 'Flounder Breath collab' with MMS, basically saying MMS was just using the gear, doesn't seem like it was a 'real' collab?
> 
> ...


I called mass medical out and I'll post the reply...its laughable. I skipped the Flounder Breath just on the basis of them calling it a collab to sell more. They literally popped some packs and called it a collab.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 30, 2020)

That's def what it sounds like - you gifting me your seeds and me using them to breed with doesn't really make it a collaboration project on it's own in my eyes.

To me a collab would be us discussing a potential cross or crosses for 'x' reasons and 'x' intentions where we were both on the same page, one was gifted the breeder cut of whatever was to be used, and agreeing on a way to make it happen with any potential needed assistance, and obv split earnings.

That's two people working together to create something. Not simply gifted beans. He didn't seem to express that they had much back and forth 'about' the creation.

I skipped too - went for Masonic's 15 for 300 deal lol.

These are the mothers/mother crosses used, all hit with his Banana leaning Wilson
3 Sour Banana Dubb
4 Orange Zkittles x Banana Punch
2 Rude Boi x Blood Orange
2 Kosher Kush x Blood Orange
2 Wedding Cake x Watermelon Zkittles
2 Pineapple


----------



## Dividedsky (May 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I called mass medical out and I'll post the reply...its laughable. I skipped the Flounder Breath just on the basis of them calling it a collab to sell more. They literally popped some packs and called it a collab.
> View attachment 4580500


From what I heard from a legit source, mass medical strains is a kid in is early 20s that claims to have extensive knowledge of cannabis strains, when he really doesn't. He some rich kid from Mass that was funded by mommy and daddy. I personally only even looked at a few of his strains online because i saw the name putang and thought it was puta breath cross. I wasn't really impressed with what I saw, his strains looked airy and just overall ugly looking to me, granted his strains are geared to be more satty. He claims to be using really unique sativa linage which I think is bullshit. O ya also- my buddy I was talking to last night said he (massmedical owner)owns a fingerboard company. Lol. As in those finger skateboards.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 30, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Happens to everyone bud. Someone on IG told me to use a seed cracker for older packs.


Haha I just pictured a mini walnut cracker, like really small for weed seeds. Haha


----------



## nc208 (May 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha I just pictured a mini walnut cracker, like really small for weed seeds. Haha




















sunflower seed cracker


----------



## Swarmxking (May 30, 2020)

Tbh after a few days I just chucked the whole batch of childs breath out.

Maybe 2 had tiny tails out of ten.

Personally I'd rather not get any freebies instead of some barely feasible seeds.

Ah well. Still hunting through pbb. Just put a pack of rado goji margy in the paper towel


----------



## 357Slug (May 30, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Tbh after a few days I just chucked the whole batch of childs breath out.
> 
> Maybe 2 had tiny tails out of ten.
> 
> ...


Might have been worth it to see what became of those 2, I haven't seen much of childsbreath but garlic butter looks nuts the terps sound crazy as shit and the 1 pic of putabreath 2.0 I saw looks caked, gromer said it was his most difficult to photograph strain yet. His freebies may not have the most viable seeds (at least the childsbreath) but what is viable seems to be nutty af and better than most freebies I've seen.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha I just pictured a mini walnut cracker, like really small for weed seeds. Haha


Use tweezers after the 12/24 hour soak. Or on ones that don’t pop in paper after 24-36 hours. Works great. Some use their teeth!


----------



## Swarmxking (May 30, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Might have been worth it to see what became of those 2, I haven't seen much of childsbreath but garlic butter looks nuts the terps sound crazy as shit and the 1 pic of putabreath 2.0 I saw looks caked, gromer said it was his most difficult to photograph strain yet. His freebies may not have the most viable seeds (at least the childsbreath) but what is viable seems to be nutty af and better than most freebies I've seen.


Yeah no doubt it would have been fire. Just not even sure if those 2 seeds would have caught they popped out and didn't keep growing after like 5 days lol.

I got the puta 2.0 ill save for when I have more time and patience 

With my current projects/goals I dont really have the time for it as I'm really aiming to find 3-4 moms to throw in production. Afterwards I'll be able to hunt a bit less aggressively. 

Anyway heres a fresh transplant pic of pbb

Don't mind the bottom 5 in solos - those are 3rd coast gmo x oreoz (purple garlic) awaiting selection


----------



## idlewilder (May 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> From what I heard from a legit source, mass medical strains is a kid in is early 20s that claims to have extensive knowledge of cannabis strains, when he really doesn't. He some rich kid from Mass that was funded by mommy and daddy. I personally only even looked at a few of his strains online because i saw the name putang and thought it was puta breath cross. I wasn't really impressed with what I saw, his strains looked airy and just overall ugly looking to me, granted his strains are geared to be more satty. He claims to be using really unique sativa linage which I think is bullshit. O ya also- my buddy I was talking to last night said he (massmedical owner)owns a fingerboard company. Lol. As in those finger skateboards.


He’s a clown now. I think he started with good intentions but he bought into his own hype and became a hypocrite. He must have IBS too because he ‘only’ does his social media when he’s taking a shit, according to him lol. I had to unfollow him on IG because he posts more stuff than a teenage girl. I like how he also hates cookies and hype strains, would never breed with them yada yada...now look what he’s doing haha. Thug Pug, IHG.
I do think he’s a good grower though


----------



## Dividedsky (May 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> sunflower seed cracker


Wow thats crazy..I think you be better off using some light grit sandpaper before you geminate.. then when they germ I sometimes help nudge off the seed casing when there popping out of the soil.


----------



## 357Slug (May 30, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Yeah no doubt it would have been fire. Just not even sure if those 2 seeds would have caught they popped out and didn't keep growing after like 5 days lol.
> 
> I got the puta 2.0 ill save for when I have more time and patience
> 
> ...


Jesus 5 days after popping lol.. Does sound wonky but yea I guess it depends on if you got the room for random seeds etc.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 30, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> He’s a clown now. I think he started with good intentions but he bought into his own hype and became a hypocrite. He must have IBS too because he ‘only’ does his social media when he’s taking a shit, according to him lol. I had to unfollow him on IG because he posts more stuff than a teenage girl. I like how he also hates cookies and hype strains, would never breed with them yada yada...now look what he’s doing haha. Thug Pug, IHG.
> I do think he’s a good grower though


You think he's a good grower? I don't. I think his buds look stressed out. I saw in one comment section he telling people not to use r/o water, that they should use tap. What the fuck is that? Dude has no clue what he talking about. My grows went to lext nevel when I started using an r/o. I know he's into super soils and organics but r/o works wonders with organics also. R/o is like a an artist having a clean canvas to paint on, as opposed to one that has colors already on it. He also had some real wack info on vpn and humidity, didn't make sense at all.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You think he's a good grower? I don't. I think his buds look stressed out. I saw in one comment section he telling people not to use r/o water, that they should use tap. What the fuck is that? Dude has no clue what he talking about. My grows went to lext nevel when I started using an r/o. I know he's into super soils and organics but r/o works wonders with organics also. R/o is like a an artist having a clean canvas to paint on, as opposed to one that has colors already on it. He also had some real wack info on vpn and humidity, didn't make sense at all.


He also likes to pour Sea water in his pots i think the little granola fool has his Birkenstocks straped on to tight .


----------



## Dividedsky (May 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You think he's a good grower? I don't. I think his buds look stressed out. I saw in one comment section he telling people not to use r/o water, that they should use tap. What the fuck is that? Dude has no clue what he talking about. My grows went to lext nevel when I started using an r/o. I know he's into super soils and organics but r/o works wonders with organics also. R/o is like a an artist having a clean canvas to paint on, as opposed to one that has colors already on it. He also had some real wack info on vpn and humidity, didn't make sense at all.





Dividedsky said:


> You think he's a good grower? I don't. I think his buds look stressed out. I saw in one comment section he telling people not to use r/o water, that they should use tap. What the fuck is that? Dude has no clue what he talking about. My grows went to lext nevel when I started using an r/o. I know he's into super soils and organics but r/o works wonders with organics also. R/o is like a an artist having a clean canvas to paint on, as opposed to one that has colors already on it. He also had some real wack info on vpn and humidity, didn't make sense at all.





BigSco508 said:


> He also likes to pour Sea water in his pots i think the little granola fool has his Birkenstocks straped on to tight .


The seawater part is a joke right?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> He also likes to pour Sea water in his pots i think the little granola fool has his Birkenstocks straped on to tight .


that mental image cracked me up


----------



## RancidDude (May 30, 2020)

I have a ton of pug gear. Once I finish this csi run I might do a seed run of bubblegum breath or pbb. I really want to phenohunt the puta 2.0, kosher, or honeybells but my bubblegum breath are getting old same with my pbb.


----------



## superdank330 (May 30, 2020)

Squatch just came in, no Child's Breath freebie though sadly  or should I not be sad consdering the germ rates haha Will contact em


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I have a ton of pug gear. Once I finish this csi run I might do a seed run of bubblegum breath or pbb. I really want to phenohunt the puta 2.0, kosher, or honeybells but my bubblegum breath are getting old same with my pbb.


Any strain released in the clear packs are old, even if you have an orange pack. I asked growmer and he said they all come from the same seed run.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Squatch just came in, no Child's Breath freebie though sadly  or should I not be sad consdering the germ rates haha Will contact em





superdank330 said:


> Squatch just came in, no Child's Breath freebie though sadly  or should I not be sad consdering the germ rates haha Will contact em


Not every pack has freebies. Unless there is a checkmark or number in the corner, it didnt come with a freebie. Like you said, they had horrible germ rates on the child's breath. What was the cross on the child's breath anyways?


----------



## superdank330 (May 30, 2020)

Precious Child x Mendo Breath F2 , There was a Check Mark on the top of the Pack


----------



## RancidDude (May 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Any strain released in the clear packs are old, even if you have an orange pack. I asked growmer and he said they all come from the same seed run.


That's good to know


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Precious Child x Mendo Breath F2 , There was a Check Mark on the top of the Pack


No freebie inside small ziplock with the clam? That's weird. I though I was missing my first freebies until I realized they were inside the pack and not a seperate one, I was all upset! Haha


----------



## superdank330 (May 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> No freebie inside small ziplock with the clam? That's weird. I though I was missing my first freebies until I realized they were inside the pack and not a seperate one, I was all upset! Haha


I actually just checked and theres a baggie in the pack with the clam , Cheers Bro


----------



## superdank330 (May 30, 2020)

The Childs Breath seed's dont look too bad, Whenever It's decided to test em Ima hit them with a light grit sand paper along the edges


----------



## Midwest_Gas (May 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> How much did that garlic 2.0 stretch for ya? Is it a tall girl or manageable in the tent?


Pretty decent stretch to her. Topping and super cropping makes her a little more manageable in a tent. Definitely a hard girl to slow down.


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 30, 2020)

mindriot said:


> First time growing PBB, got 3 females out of 5... 2 ogkb that are further behind, and this one at day 32. I did a quick search but couldn't find any info.. are there any particular phenos to look for?
> 
> View attachment 4578393View attachment 4578394


My favourite part about growing PBB is how the leaves are dark green on top &lavender underneath. Purple &green is the best colour combo!!!


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I think it's known that the OGKB phenos produce cool plants but not yielders - so anything 'not' OGKB (unless you personally wanted that) would be better to look for. That said - as usual it's personal preference there (I know some crosses people say there are specific phenos that kick ass but I don't believe PBB is one of them)


Totally agree. I notice that the ogkb Dom is way stronger though.. so it's like you got a full sized plant but just concentrated into this little frosty mutant that took forever to grow. That is my only complaint about ogkb Dom. But with that being said, its not that big of a deal for me to throw one in a corner &forget about it until it's big enough or deal with the long veg in order to get more potency.


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey mrpfffff, I just have a basic knowledge of breeding, I'm more of a pheno hunter. Breeding just didn't intrest me, maybe down the road. Anyways dude, want to ask- if you know the answer- why did gromer pick that mendo breath spewright as a father? I mean it's great he did, we all are getting fire from his strains but wouldn't he want to pick a more uniform male plant?


You never know until you collect the seeds &pop them. I'm sure he did choose other males to hit other clones but once he found the heat that studly threw he stuck with it. For a good amount of time too, even remade crosses like PBB. I was sad to see the studly crosses go but there comes a point in every breeders career when you want to try something new, regardless of the hype.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The seawater part is a joke right?


no dead _serious_ .


----------



## Trav is a Sav (May 31, 2020)

Someone that bought a bundle is going to win a rare pack via terpy story


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 31, 2020)

Glo listed some gear grabbed another KKB


----------



## the real mccoy (May 31, 2020)

At $220


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 31, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> At $220


KKB was 250


----------



## the real mccoy (May 31, 2020)

These seed banks are raping it.


----------



## Railage (May 31, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> These seed banks are raping it.


Glad I got 3 packs of it for $100 each

And the Grape and Poop for $90.


----------



## superdank330 (May 31, 2020)

Wow Junior's Jello and Meaty One both 220 aswell that's insane.! Same with Honey Bells, I had a feeling I shoulda grabbed a pack of that. Grapefruit Cookies sounds like it'd pair well with some good IPA's


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Wow Junior's Jello and Meaty One both 220 aswell that's insane.! Same with Honey Bells, I had a feeling I shoulda grabbed a pack of that. Grapefruit Cookies sounds like it'd pair well with some good IPA's


Not really that insane with how hyped these and other beans are getting....suprised they're not more with what I heard some tpug are going for at auction. Think the hype is slowly starting to die down. There is no need for it, gromer without a doubt will be producing beans again.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

Has anyone seen Moby Grape, I got that one a while back for $80....sure if they're around they will going for a hefty price as well.


----------



## 357Slug (May 31, 2020)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Pretty decent stretch to her. Topping and super cropping makes her a little more manageable in a tent. Definitely a hard girl to slow down.


How are the terps? Does it smell like an aardvarks hard fart? I have yet to pop my pack. 



the real mccoy said:


> These seed banks are raping it.


Straight poundins indeed. Especially for untested.. You can literally go back on gromers page and see a bunch of crosses that sounded so good but testing didn't go well so never heard about them again. Any one from the current drop could be like that.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

357Slug said:


> How are the terps? Does it smell like an aardvarks hard fart? I have yet to pop my pack.
> 
> 
> Straight poundins indeed. Especially for untested.. You can literally go back on gromers page and see a bunch of crosses that sounded so good but testing didn't go well so never heard about them again. Any one from the current drop could be like that.


Ya I didn't even know the moby grape was a mass medical strain collab. It is right? It's a stinky putang x junior. Something along those lines. Sure it will be good, but if I knew that-I wouldn't have grabbed them, I don't like mms's gear. And also he kicks people that might be new to growing some really bad growing info.


----------



## 357Slug (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Not really that insane with how hyped these and other beans are getting....suprised they're not more with what I heard some tpug are going for at auction. Think the hype is slowly starting to die down. There is no need for it, gromer without a doubt will be producing beans again.


The auctions are crazy blunts.. Uni poo goin upwards of 1k when there's a possibility gromer gunna release packs of it again at some point. I asked him forever ago if he makin uni poo again and he said "not anytime soon but maybe in the future". Ontop of that he posted a bit ago with a bag of seeds saying "future unicorn poop seeds" lol. The hype is solely based on his retirement which is lasting under a year till he's back.



Dividedsky said:


> Ya I didn't even know the moby grape was a mass medical strain collab. It is right? It's a stinky putang x junior. Something along those lines. Sure it will be good, but if I knew that-I wouldn't have grabbed them, I don't like mms's gear. And also he kicks people that might be new to growing some really bad growing info.


Yes it is that's why I didn't fuck with it. I just can't get on board with mms, he sounds like something straight outta that grow weed easy site.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 31, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> He’s a clown now. I think he started with good intentions but he bought into his own hype and became a hypocrite. He must have IBS too because he ‘only’ does his social media when he’s taking a shit, according to him lol. I had to unfollow him on IG because he posts more stuff than a teenage girl. I like how he also hates cookies and hype strains, would never breed with them yada yada...now look what he’s doing haha. Thug Pug, IHG.
> I do think he’s a good grower though


I wouldn’t even call the IHG cross a collab

he supposedly grew out a pack of platinum punch and is using his keeper to breed with

IHG has nothing to do with the cross.Thats like me popping some ThugPug seeds and hitting one of the females with some pollen and calling it a ThugPug collab

if you aren’t using one of the breeders studs or keepers then it isn’t a collab

Stinky Putang amd Mobu Grapes are collabs because it uses studs from Gromer and MMS Putang cut

the Flounder strain uses 2 parents that both came from MMS.And he gave it a breath name even though mendobreath isnt the dad

Im surprised MMS let Gromer finesse him for his cup winning Putang cut and only got a few packs of Stinky PuTang in return lol


----------



## Zipz55 (May 31, 2020)

Also not only is Flounder Breath untested,he just hit a random Stinky PuTang with pollen.He didn’t even make a selection 

MMS got his Stinky PuTang beans from Gromer in March and already has a cross out in May with a SP mom.Theres literally no way to grow something out and select a keeper,then breed with the keeper in less than 3 months


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I wouldn’t even call the IHG cross a collab
> 
> he supposedly grew out a pack of platinum punch and is using his keeper to breed with
> 
> ...


So by the sounds of it the moby grape could be pretty good then, who knows? I just saw pics of the putang, (I don't know if stinky-putang is a different cross by the way??) and thought the putang was some ugly af bud. Dude claims to be all about the sativas but I've seen and grown some fire sativas myself, by the way. Mms's so called sativas look like dog doo-doo to me. Also enough with the putang, and puta names, shit is childish...you can come up with better names, some of us have wives, fiances, grilfriends and daughters. Like they want to be hearing that degrading shit. Sorry not a sjw, just common sense.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I wouldn’t even call the IHG cross a collab


I mean it is kinda of collab. You growing out some thug pug, hitting the fire fem phenos with pollen, ya I guess that's a collab. Fuck dude, that's how most of these so called breeders sometimes do it. Some no names do exactly what you said and next thing you know they have a seed company. Haha. I agree though you have to be looking for the stud from whatever pack you're using to be a collab. I'm sure it also as to be sanctioned and cool between breeders to be a legit collab. Did anyone remember Gromer having a pic of a pack or packs of IHG slurricane on his insta? I'd be loving that fucking cross...


----------



## 357Slug (May 31, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I wouldn’t even call the IHG cross a collab
> 
> he supposedly grew out a pack of platinum punch and is using his keeper to breed with
> 
> ...





Dividedsky said:


> I mean it is kinda of collab. You growing out some thug pug, hitting the fire fem phenos with pollen, ya I guess that's a collab. Fuck dude, that's how most of these so called breeders sometimes do it. Some no names do exactly what you said and next thing you know they have a seed company. Haha. I agree though you have to be looking for the stud from whatever pack you're using to be a collab. I'm sure it also as to be sanctioned and cool between breeders to be a legit collab. Did anyone remember Gromer having a pic of a pack or packs of IHG slurricane on his insta? I'd be loving that fucking cross...


A collab is 2 artists coming together to create something, you can't have a collab with 1 person and now that you mention it I do remember that pack of slurr gromer posted, that woulda been sweet to see.


----------



## Cocabam (May 31, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Also not only is Flounder Breath untested,he just hit a random Stinky PuTang with pollen.He didn’t even make a selection
> 
> MMS got his Stinky PuTang beans from Gromer in March and already has a cross out in May with a SP mom.Theres literally no way to grow something out and select a keeper,then breed with the keeper in less than 3 months


mass got stinky putang seeds before December 18th 2019 according to one of gromers comments, so the seeds were made a bit before then. Mass had some of the stinky putang seeds in flower on December 30th. Mass has also said that he tested stinky putang and it was a one hit and quit type of strain. Stinky putang has definitely been tested.

Btw I'm not a fan of massmedical, just wanted to real info out there.

Edit: it makes no sense to call it flounder breath, since it doesnt even have any ogkb lineage at all lol. Kinda dumb to add breath just because of gromer..


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

357Slug said:


> A collab is 2 artists coming together to create something, you can't have a collab with 1 person and now that you mention it I do remember that pack of slurr gromer posted, that woulda been sweet to see.


Ya for sure, there definitely needs to being some agreement between both parties for a legit collaboration.
What I was talking about is people who have starting seed companies have definitely used other breeders packs of seeds w/o their knowledge, found good genetics and made crosses with good phenos males and fems and some have been successful. 
Ya ihg slurricane crossed with some thug pug would be dope. Thug would definitely up the potency. My buddy grew some ihg slurricane and it was bomb, the terps were unreal, it legit smelled like the hurricane alcohol drinks, you know the ones that come in those giant tall plastic cups.. these were my buddies ihg slurricanes. I accidentally posted these pics in the archive sub a while back lol-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

Would recommend ihg slurricane for anyone who likes those fruity candy smells, I love those smells/terps. They were also frosty as fuck, as you can see. My buddy did real well for growing in a tent and w/o co2. He impressed me for sure.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Not really that insane with how hyped these and other beans are getting....suprised they're not more with what I heard some tpug are going for at auction. Think the hype is slowly starting to die down. There is no need for it, gromer without a doubt will be producing beans again.


Is it confirmed already? I asked him Friday and he said his lights are off and that he isnt going to be be producing anything in the future. If anything the purple pack crosses are forsure done, those are probably the only ones I'd be jumping over. If it's not Stiffler or Mendobreath I'd be cautious paying too much.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Is it confirmed already? I asked him Friday and he said his lights are off and that he isnt going to be be producing anything in the future. If anything the purple pack crosses are forsure done, those are probably the only ones I'd be jumping over. If it's not Stiffler or Mendobreath I'd be cautious paying too much.


I just figured with all the hype + money$$$ that he saw around his retirement it's going to be hard not to come back under the thug pug flag. I don't think anything is confirmed. But, I just take everything that said in the seed game with a grain of salt.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I just figured with all the hype + money$$$ that he saw around his retirement it's going to be hard not to come back under the thug pug flag. I don't think anything is confirmed. But, I just take everything that said in the seed game with a grain of salt.


Yep I agree with everything you said bud


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (May 31, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Shit..
> 
> I have 11 pbb in veg no issues with germ
> I actually never have had issues with germ tbh
> ...


They are hella old, I know that.. those were released as freebies from one of the very first drops ever so they must be 7 years old +. Which some people say has an effect on germination rates, idk though. I've popped seeds over 25 years old with decent rates &popped some new drops from other breeders that didn't pop except for a few runts. That may have something to do with it


----------



## 357Slug (May 31, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Is it confirmed already? I asked him Friday and he said his lights are off and that he isnt going to be be producing anything in the future. If anything the purple pack crosses are forsure done, those are probably the only ones I'd be jumping over. If it's not Stiffler or Mendobreath I'd be cautious paying too much.


I watched him flat out say "in 6 months after I have surgery I'll be back and I'll make sure to tag you" to the guy he was talking to, then it was deleted. He was either fuckin with the guy or is confident after surgery he's comin back. Why else would he say that?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

357Slug said:


> I watched him flat out say "in 6 months after I have surgery I'll be back and I'll make sure to tag you" to the guy he was talking to, then it was deleted. He was either fuckin with the guy or is confident after surgery he's comin back. Why else would he say that?


What is exactly wrong with his back? I thought, from what I saw, it was a degenerative spinal issue. Usually with those, shit goes downhill, and surgery is a slippery slope. I know a dude that got a spinal sugery and it fucked him up. People should check out Dr. Sarno-he has some interesting theories on back pain that are now accepted by the medical establishment, his theroies weren't when he was alive, now they are studied in elite medical schools and psychological school/majors. I'm no expert in the matter but I have lower back pain that comes and goes few times a years and starting reading/listening to his books, and I definitely fall into the category of stress induced/psychological back pain.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

Seems like everyone is retiring 

it’s crazy how I never want something until mentally I kno I can’t purchase it anymore then it’s top priority

One of the ones that haunt me is og raskal having a chance to get some crosses for yrs it wasn’t until they were gone even the ones I didn’t want I felt like I missed the bus 

seeing thug pug literally sell for 80 bucks and now 940$ in less than 6 months is crazy .. I like it tho idk it’s violative but exciting


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

And in no way am I saying that Gromers issue falls into what I'm talking about, his sounds most definitely serious.
I was just saying in general for anyone that suffers from back to check out Dr Sarno, he has helped thousands of people.


----------



## RancidDude (May 31, 2020)

You honestly have to think. Is he really going to cut his lights off and let all his plants die. There's just no way. He will be back.


----------



## RancidDude (May 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Seems like everyone is retiring
> 
> it’s crazy how I never want something until mentally I kno I can’t purchase it anymore then it’s top priority
> 
> ...


I still have a pack of his purple urkle x fire og and a socal master kush cross in the vault.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 31, 2020)

357Slug said:


> I watched him flat out say "in 6 months after I have surgery I'll be back and I'll make sure to tag you" to the guy he was talking to, then it was deleted. He was either fuckin with the guy or is confident after surgery he's comin back. Why else would he say that?


Hey man I was the guy getting kicked for saying he'll be back. So I hear you. He confirmed with me again this morning that he no longer is producing seeds and really since he's a one man crew. I also have seen him comment that he is not doing drops multiple times. I think he may do some limited drops in the future when he needs some income. Probably has a bunch of unreleased stuff he can drop for years. In either case I'd still prefer his old crosses to his new crosses so whether he comes back is a moot point


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I still have a pack of his purple urkle x fire og and a socal master kush cross in the vault.


that SoCal master kush is the one I always wanted I’m jelly


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I still have a pack of his purple urkle x fire og and a socal master kush cross in the vault.


What was that strain called, how old are those? Grow that out...if you get a male, we'll cross it with my clone only Grandaddy Purp! Wow I just made a bunch of demands. So, please, if you want, totally up to you. Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Hey man I was the guy getting kicked for saying he'll be back. So I hear you. He confirmed with me again this morning that he no longer is producing seeds and really since he's a one man crew. I also have seen him comment that he is not doing drops multiple times. I think he may do some limited drops in the future when he needs some income. Probably has a bunch of unreleased stuff he can drop for years. In either case I'd still prefer his old crosses to his new crosses so whether he comes back is a moot point


Nah I was with ya on that one, I would like to say a few more things about this whole matter but know I'll get shit.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What was that strain called, how old are those? Grow that out...if you get a male, we'll cross it with my clone only Grandaddy Purp! Wow I just made a bunch of demands. So, please, if you want, totally up to you. Lol


I chuckled lol


----------



## 357Slug (May 31, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Hey man I was the guy getting kicked for saying he'll be back. So I hear you. He confirmed with me again this morning that he no longer is producing seeds and really since he's a one man crew. I also have seen him comment that he is not doing drops multiple times. I think he may do some limited drops in the future when he needs some income. Probably has a bunch of unreleased stuff he can drop for years. In either case I'd still prefer his old crosses to his new crosses so whether he comes back is a moot point


Lmao for sure, I just want to know why he said that, I take him more serious than to drop crap like that after apparently retiring. He replies to everyone saying "I'm retired lights are off" then says that. Maybe you're right prolly just limited releases n shit, banks better increase their servers.


----------



## the real mccoy (May 31, 2020)

When does Gromers retirement start?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 31, 2020)

His lights are off but he’s still growing lol

he posted these less than an hour ago


__
http://instagr.am/p/CA3hNJWBAuX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CA3fcrshhez/


----------



## Zipz55 (May 31, 2020)

He also was gaging interest in his Dave crosses 2 days ago


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAyTzXRBq2h/


but then said this in his comments today


----------



## RancidDude (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What was that strain called, how old are those? Grow that out...if you get a male, we'll cross it with my clone only Grandaddy Purp! Wow I just made a bunch of demands. So, please, if you want, totally up to you. Lol


Old bro. I bought them on thcfarmer waaay back in the day. I think I was 20 im in my 30s now. I'd definitely be down to do that. They have been in the fridge for a long time. Even been to multiple states I'll have to dig them out


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Old bro. I bought them on thcfarmer waaay back in the day. I think I was 20 im in my 30s now. I'd definitely be down to do that. They have been in the fridge for a long time. Even been to multiple states I'll have to dig them out


Ya im in my mid to late 30s...late, I still like saying mid. I was cruzin' down memory lane the other day thinking about when I used to go on overgrow as a teenager. I bought my 1st 1000w hps in like 2003. Had to return because I moved and had no place to grow. I remember buying seeds from heavenstairway...lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

We’re around the same age Early early 30s but been on icmag as a teen .. I was always fascinated with plants and tried to grow one with a 60 watts incandescent and some backyard soil before I had knowledge lol I was like 16 

I was already in “weed world” but growing was a new angle .. I was smoking piff and dispo og so I knew quality 

fast forward I did months worth of reading day and night .. literally day and night .. scrapped together enough money to buy a tent and some cheap beans and a Chinese light never looked back


----------



## RancidDude (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya im in my mid to late 30s...late, I still like saying mid. I was cruzin' down memory lane the other day thinking about when I used to go on overgrow as a teenager. I bought my 1st 1000w hps in like 2003. Had to return because I moved and had no place to grow. I remember buying seeds from heavenstairway...lol


Damn you went big on the first grow That's awesome man. My first light was a 400w hps from htgsupply. First strain was killing fields from sannie seeds. I never posted on overgrow but I browsed threads there a lot. Mainly icmag and thcfarmer.


----------



## RancidDude (May 31, 2020)

I went and looked it up by my old username it was 2010 when I purchased the seeds. I lost the triangle kush when I went inside.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Damn you went big on the first grow That's awesome man. My first light was a 400w hps from htgsupply. First strain was killing fields from sannie seeds. I never posted on overgrow but I browsed threads there a lot. Mainly icmag and thcfarmer.


Ya I was what you call- obsessed with growing weed. I had a cool all-star hockey player older brother who was smoking me up when I was in 6th grade. I know...not good but it got me into the wonderful world of weed, I knew I'd grow it and be good at it. When other friends grew out of it, I stuck with it. So I hit the internet, and studied all I could, and when I did my first run I did pretty well and here I am today.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 31, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> He also was gaging interest in his Dave crosses 2 days ago
> 
> 
> __
> ...


He may offer those beans to a breeder or something so they could work it, always a possibility.
That said I don't believe the retirement given what we've been told.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 31, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Damn you went big on the first grow That's awesome man. My first light was a 400w hps from htgsupply. First strain was killing fields from sannie seeds. I never posted on overgrow but I browsed threads there a lot. Mainly icmag and thcfarmer.


I saw my highschool buddy with a 2x3 tent and those tiny desk lamp cfls....when he got me into grow forums i went out and bought a 1k hps, inline fan and phresh filter, a 4'8bulb T5 and 2 4x4 tents.

He quickly asked to partner up


----------



## loop718 (May 31, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> His lights are off but he’s still growing lol
> 
> he posted these less than an hour ago
> 
> ...


Exactly thats a straight up lie to say lights are off.


----------



## loop718 (May 31, 2020)

Honsetly i hope hes not retired. Just to laugh at all the people loosing there minds over this shit and he has fire genetics for the low lololololol


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 1, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 Update !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That's def what it sounds like - you gifting me your seeds and me using them to breed with doesn't really make it a collaboration project on it's own in my eyes.
> 
> To me a collab would be us discussing a potential cross or crosses for 'x' reasons and 'x' intentions where we were both on the same page, one was gifted the breeder cut of whatever was to be used, and agreeing on a way to make it happen with any potential needed assistance, and obv split earnings.
> 
> ...


Dam you found Masonic too fuck my life i have been holding on to him for a hot minute !


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 1, 2020)

starting to get fun , around 4 weeks in brunch breath. the shed reeks of sunny d


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Dam you found Masonic too fuck my life i have been holding on to him for a hot minute !


Little known factoid. Masonic invented cannabis on the real that guy is hilarious and one of my favorite guys to follow on IG


----------



## loop718 (Jun 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Dam you found Masonic too fuck my life i have been holding on to him for a hot minute !


Has anybody ran his gear? Anything ive seen wasnt really that impressive. I wasnt up on him before the jungle boys blew him up maybe im missing something.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Has anybody ran his gear? Anything ive seen wasnt really that impressive. I wasnt up on him before the jungle boys blew him up maybe im missing something.


I know what you mean about looks but maybe his wilson terps are next level? I've been watchin him for a bit and thought about grabbing the 15 but that's so many random Wilson crosses and I aint got time for that shit. I wish more breeders would just spend the coin and get at least 1 of their strains terp tested, I'm sick of seeing thc numbers it's pathetic. That's why gromer is on top and that grapefruit cookies cut he used tested at over 5% terps so for those that got those crosses they should stink.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 1, 2020)

Hope everyone is doing good! Here’s a new pic of my pbb  and I found pistils on another pbb, one is looking like another male. So I put 3more in h2o


----------



## When (Jun 1, 2020)

357Slug said:


> I know what you mean about looks but maybe his wilson terps are next level? I've been watchin him for a bit and thought about grabbing the 15 but that's so many random Wilson crosses and I aint got time for that shit. I wish more breeders would just spend the coin and get at least 1 of their strains terp tested, I'm sick of seeing thc numbers it's pathetic. That's why gromer is on top and that grapefruit cookies cut he used tested at over 5% terps so for those that got those crosses they should stink.


I’m interested in Masonic as well, got some freebies to run so maybe I’ll run those first. I’ve been sitting on the fence with his 15/300 deal, I’ve been checking his ig feed trying to decide and trying to gather more info on him. 

He’s in his late 20’s, did some work with oni, some trop history. Been breeding for 4-5 years and found his stud Wilson in mexi bag seed. Grows a shit ton of varieties he acquires and what I gather does all his breeding in his backyard outdoor garden in Compton. I guess he hits everything with the Wilson. I’m not sure of his testing methods, or whether the beans are run and tested before he sells them. Now he’s doing breeding work with jungle boys.

If anyone has anything else to add, please feel free to do so


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

Can't add anything not above here. Except that from what he says he's the guy who found GMO from a mexican bagseed and gave it to 'whoever' blew it up or something. He mentioned that the other day on a live but I was half busy packin up beans.

I actually am just a fan of the dude, think he's hilarious. His ridic posts and memes, fun dude to listen to on live compared to a lottt of boring breeders.
I'm not sure if the crosses will be anything special but there's enough banana and orange in there for me to give it a shot - plus his Wilson is a banana leaner so that's my jammmm.

He's also a gamer, which I can appreciate x'D So given the cheap ass price of the beans, why not give it a shot. Can't imagine they'll be that cheap forever now that he's Berner and JB connected lol.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 1, 2020)

When said:


> I’m interested in Masonic as well, got some freebies to run so maybe I’ll run those first. I’ve been sitting on the fence with his 15/300 deal, I’ve been checking his ig feed trying to decide and trying to gather more info on him.
> 
> He’s in his late 20’s, did some work with oni, some trop history. Been breeding for 4-5 years and found his stud Wilson in mexi bag seed. Grows a shit ton of varieties he acquires and what I gather does all his breeding in his backyard outdoor garden in Compton. I guess he hits everything with the Wilson. I’m not sure of his testing methods, or whether the beans are run and tested before he sells them. Now he’s doing breeding work with jungle boys.
> 
> If anyone has anything else to add, please feel free to do so


His Wilson that he says is banana papaya trop is Mexican bag seed? 



Misterpfffff said:


> Can't add anything not above here. Except that from what he says he's the guy who found GMO from a mexican bagseed and gave it to 'whoever' blew it up or something. He mentioned that the other day on a live but I was half busy packin up beans.
> 
> I actually am just a fan of the dude, think he's hilarious. His ridic posts and memes, fun dude to listen to on live compared to a lottt of boring breeders.
> I'm not sure if the crosses will be anything special but there's enough banana and orange in there for me to give it a shot - plus his Wilson is a banana leaner so that's my jammmm.
> ...


I remember him saying that about gmo and he even tags smf but smf never replies lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm thinking he maybe has those two mistaken, not sure oni would label it that way if it wasn't for real either.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 1, 2020)

357Slug said:


> His Wilson that he says is banana papaya trop is Mexican bag seed?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember him saying that about gmo and he even tags smf but smf never replies lol


I think a lot of these statements are just Masonic trolling to he honest lol. Everyone knows SMF found the GMO in chem cookies from mamiko seeds. He probably just likes riling up SMF


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

Def possible x'DDD


----------



## When (Jun 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Can't add anything not above here. Except that from what he says he's the guy who found GMO from a mexican bagseed and gave it to 'whoever' blew it up or something. He mentioned that the other day on a live but I was half busy packin up beans.
> 
> I actually am just a fan of the dude, think he's hilarious. His ridic posts and memes, fun dude to listen to on live compared to a lottt of boring breeders.
> I'm not sure if the crosses will be anything special but there's enough banana and orange in there for me to give it a shot - plus his Wilson is a banana leaner so that's my jammmm.
> ...


Ya I like him too, he’s entertaining... saw him the other nite on ig buying a homie a pair of air Jordan’s he was talking outside his yard to him and saw his shoes were shit, offered to give him size 11 (masonics shoes) but homie wore size 8... so he went inside and ordered him a pair


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> He also was gaging interest in his Dave crosses 2 days ago
> 
> 
> __
> ...


He had a post asking for testers too on 4 crosses of the Dave.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

When said:


> Ya I like him too, he’s entertaining... saw him the other nite on ig buying a homie a pair of air Jordan’s he was talking outside his yard to him and saw his shoes were shit, offered to give him size 11 (masonics shoes) but homie wore size 8... so he went inside and ordered him a pair


That's super cool of him man, damn. Helpin out those in need when you can.


----------



## When (Jun 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That's super cool of him man, damn. Helpin out those in need when you can.


For sure, very cool!
what I don’t understand is how come he’s not getting his garden ripped off or even busted, I don’t know how many plants your allowed to grow in california medical or rec, but it can’t be unlimited lol. Pretty awesome situation tho, and wish I had that back yard!! And what about the smell? Must be heavenly!,


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

When said:


> For sure, very cool!
> what I don’t understand is how come he’s not getting his garden ripped off or even busted, I don’t know how many plants your allowed to grow in california medical or rec, but it can’t be unlimited lol. Pretty awesome situation tho, and wish I had that back yard!! And what about the smell? Must be heavenly!,


That confuses me too, I wonder if he has some kind of collective thing goin on, I know in some spots you can still run like 75+ plants legally if you have 'patients' etc. but Idk shit about cali law.

No one wants to hop in that yard, boy has attack chickens on deck.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 1, 2020)

So is that it on thugs drops? Seems like every us bank is sold out. Thankfully...haha now we get on with the growing and flower pics.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

Nah check Deeplyrooted. And GLO.

Gettin there though x'D


----------



## loop718 (Jun 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Can't add anything not above here. Except that from what he says he's the guy who found GMO from a mexican bagseed and gave it to 'whoever' blew it up or something. He mentioned that the other day on a live but I was half busy packin up beans.
> 
> I actually am just a fan of the dude, think he's hilarious. His ridic posts and memes, fun dude to listen to on live compared to a lottt of boring breeders.
> I'm not sure if the crosses will be anything special but there's enough banana and orange in there for me to give it a shot - plus his Wilson is a banana leaner so that's my jammmm.
> ...


Thats funny thats all ive gathered from him too. Hes a cool character but whats up with the beans tho lol. Gromers proof is in the pudding with all his reposts of unbelievably gorgeous bud shots. If hes connected to berner now i hope he breeds him all hermed out garbage i cant stand berner and his commercialization of cannabis. Sucks seed junky sold out to them. I like how jungle boys run there shit all in house and own everything from the ground up. Thats why they only have 3 locations, and berners blowing and sucking every commercial dispens from here to florida to sell his black ash cookie packs. The fact alone he claims to have created cookies shows hes a fat punk. Hes never grown a thing. He was a fucking bud tender hahaha now he claims he named it cookies and got it famous. Hate that shit man.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 1, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Hope everyone is doing good! Here’s a new pic of my pbb  and I found pistils on another pbb, one is looking like another male. So I put 3more in h2oView attachment 4582586View attachment 4582587


Revegging that thing or ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats funny thats all ive gathered from him too. Hes a cool character but whats up with the beans tho lol. Gromers proof is in the pudding with all his reposts of unbelievably gorgeous bud shots. If hes connected to berner now i hope he breeds him all hermed out garbage i cant stand berner and his commercialization of cannabis. Sucks seed junky sold out to them. I like how jungle boys run there shit all in house and own everything from the ground up. Thats why they only have 3 locations, and berners blowing and sucking every commercial dispens from here to florida to sell his black ash cookie packs. The fact alone he claims to have created cookies shows hes a fat punk. Hes never grown a thing. He was a fucking bud tender hahaha now he claims he named it cookies and got it famous. Hate that shit man.


What he trimmed some cookies dog that's not how you come and i thought jungle boys had nothing to do with Cookie Family ?


----------



## loop718 (Jun 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> What he trimmed some cookies dog that's not how you come and i thought jungle boys had nothing to do with Cookie Family ?


They dont have anything to do with him.


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 1, 2020)

Masonic is the homie, dude is hilarious and almost always trolling so take most of what he says with a grain of salt. His Wilson is legit though, the genetics (Banana OG x Papaya) x Trop Cookies f2 are great for making hash. I'm excited to see his cross with the Unicorn Poop, gonna have to snag some!


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 1, 2020)

When said:


> For sure, very cool!
> what I don’t understand is how come he’s not getting his garden ripped off or even busted, I don’t know how many plants your allowed to grow in california medical or rec, but it can’t be unlimited lol. Pretty awesome situation tho, and wish I had that back yard!! And what about the smell? Must be heavenly!,


He's cool with his neighbors, plus in Compton they usually have more serious shit to worry about than a grow.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 1, 2020)

Just dumped this runt in the garbage it was like 1/10th the size of its siblings

Pbb


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 1, 2020)

germ tent w some thug pug pbb on the ground


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Revegging that thing or ?


Yeah I probably will reveg and keep a cut of this one, but the good thing for me is that I have another female from seed that has the same structure in veg that I’m letting put on some more size and I have a over a pack and a half of seeds left. I’ve revegged a couple of plants now and I’m definitely making sure to take cuts and make sure they’re rooted before I put the plant into flower. I also think I have a male (not 100% sure yet) with the same good structure too and I’m tempted to do some chucking with that one.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> View attachment 4582815germ tent w some thug pug pbb on the ground


What’s that little side hanger, shoe rack


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 1, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> What’s that little side hanger, shoe rack


Yeah I like that idea!


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 1, 2020)

It looks like a shoe hangar/organizer


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 1, 2020)

What banks have Masonic? Sounds like a good guy to me


----------



## loop718 (Jun 1, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> What banks have Masonic? Sounds like a good guy to me


[email protected] you email him he will send you a menu.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 1, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> What’s that little side hanger, shoe rack


Yeah you got it.
Just one of the cheapest plastic shoe racks I could find on Amazon. Works perf


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah it was that berner and jungle boys separately had given him shoutouts, I think he's a partner with jungle now, but either way his pack prices can't stay low for long with characters like them around lol.

I wish I could have Banana OG x Papaya on it's own without the trop, was that ever available?


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah it was that berner and jungle boys separately had given him shoutouts, I think he's a partner with jungle now, but either way his pack prices can't stay low for long with characters like them around lol.
> 
> I wish I could have Banana OG x Papaya on it's own without the trop, was that ever available?


Nah he is technically a partner with Oni, he was just memeing hardcore with the Jungle Boys shit. He's cool with those foos though.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 1, 2020)

Oni is Meh in my book just my 2 cents about that but hey wtf/whoTF do i know anyways


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oni is Meh in my book just my 2 cents about that but hey wtf/whoTF do i know anyways


Hey man if I can score some purple concentrate from the trop cookies f2 pack, I'm all for it x'DDD
But I have seen the yields.....fuckin marbles


----------



## goMM (Jun 1, 2020)

Stankasaurus 1 rancid and offensive....ignorant and disrespectful......slutty and slutty


In a 1 gal observation pot....and the Mama Stank


----------



## goMM (Jun 1, 2020)

Stankasaurus 5 easy peasy 
Pepperoni summer sausage and cheddar cheese...the pepperoni is quite wafty 


Real dope side branching do not have two nice bushy plants like the Stank 1 but when I cleaned her up at flip was able to take 5 legit cuts that are looking amazing....#idontsellweedismokeit #buybeanspopbeans and let’s not forget 
#thevalueisintheseedsbrothers


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus 5 easy peasy
> Pepperoni summer sausage and cheddar cheese...the pepperoni is quite wafty
> View attachment 4582944
> View attachment 4582946
> ...


How far along are those ladies? Lookin great man ridic descriptions x'DD


----------



## goMM (Jun 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> How far along are those ladies? Lookin great man ridic descriptions x'DD


By my calendar that is written in so much code I forgot how to read it approaching 5 weeks...seriously had to use IG as a calendar...first time I ever had to rely on a post, good thing there all love and action packed


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 1, 2020)

The pepperoni is quite wafty..

Now I've heard it all folks when it comes to terp description. Love it


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 1, 2020)

goMM said:


> By my calendar that is written in so much code I forgot how to read it approaching 5 weeks...seriously had to use IG as a calendar...first time I ever had to rely on a post, good thing there all love and action packed


Hahahah right on brotha. Love that #1's color.


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 1, 2020)

Niice, just snagged a pack of Meat Madness on Deeply Rooted! Looks like they have a few other strains in stock too right now.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2020)

Got few extras dm me. Not madness different stuff


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus 5 easy peasy
> Pepperoni summer sausage and cheddar cheese...the pepperoni is quite wafty
> View attachment 4582944
> View attachment 4582946
> ...


dam so she smells like my balls after work ?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 2, 2020)

We don't have a puke emoji? Come onnn.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 2, 2020)

Baby Stank's 4 coco & 2 S.Soil the 2 to left are the S.soil just threw 2 seeds in their yesterday should be breaking ground by tomorrow !


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> dam so she smells like my balls after work ?


That’s ur description lol


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Baby Stank's 4 coco & 2 S.Soil the 2 to left are the S.soil just threw 2 seeds in their yesterday should be breaking ground by tomorrow !View attachment 4583126


Yeah bro the gloves is off...get a little bit of that STANK


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

Billy 2,3,5,6


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

4 Dingleberry in the on deck circle...4 more in relief


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Billy 2,3,5,6
> View attachment 4583239
> View attachment 4583241


How’s Billy smelling?


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Billy 2,3,5,6
> View attachment 4583239
> View attachment 4583241


Billy looking fat already


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How’s Billy smelling?


One has the Z with some lemon, 2 is garlicky Z, and one is faint (what a dickhead I am, 2 is the first description, 5,6 are second description, 3 is the last...I know I made that shit long and harder than it had to be)


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Billy looking fat already


Yeah I got high hopes for her...Zkittlez Breath


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 2, 2020)

Y'all ready for this?


----------



## thujux (Jun 2, 2020)

zzzzzzz. Can’t wait for the flood of grows on this.


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Y'all ready for this?


Yeah bro make an impression


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Yeah bro make an impression


Follow me on IG, tester tent includes Meatbreath and Secret Chief. One aunt bee by stability, which is bee cookie x wedding cake. 

And I got a bunch of elite clones flowering at random. This run its Mac1, Oreoz 1.0, Trop cookies MTN, and a cut my buddy gave me named Sherbinski. 

Next elites, Runtz, Ice Cream Cake, PBB #5, and whichever I like out the 4 above. Usually fill a 4x4 with elites for personal smoke while I hunt the next girl.


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Follow me on IG, tester tent includes Meatbreath and Secret Chief. One aunt bee by stability, which is bee cookie x wedding cake.
> 
> And I got a bunch of elite clones flowering at random. This run its Mac1, Oreoz 1.0, Trop cookies MTN, and a cut my buddy gave me named Sherbinski.
> 
> Next elites, Runtz, Ice Cream Cake, PBB #5, and whichever I like out the 4 above. Usually fill a 4x4 with elites for personal smoke while I hunt the next girl.


Same name....I’m @rosesareredsoisblood


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Follow me on IG, tester tent includes Meatbreath and Secret Chief. One aunt bee by stability, which is bee cookie x wedding cake.
> 
> And I got a bunch of elite clones flowering at random. This run its Mac1, Oreoz 1.0, Trop cookies MTN, and a cut my buddy gave me named Sherbinski.
> 
> Next elites, Runtz, Ice Cream Cake, PBB #5, and whichever I like out the 4 above. Usually fill a 4x4 with elites for personal smoke while I hunt the next girl.


Nice we shop at the same place which cut of ICC u get dude said the only difference is price....my bad community for that non pug related edible infused outburst


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 2, 2020)

You talkin about the roughly 250-500$ cuts? One labeled Phinest's cut and the other no name?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Nice we shop at the same place which cut of ICC u get dude said the only difference is price....my bad community for that non pug related edible infused outburst


I actually got mine from my cousin in LA but I bet we do shop at the same place lol. From what I know(not much lol) there are 4 popular cuts. FF says his is from his buddy in a 3 pack selection, FCG uses the phinest cut, beleaf cut which looks so bomb I want to go to okc to grab some of his cuts man, and this one from my cousin is supposedly a Jungle boys cut from about 2 years back. And they all run about 3-5 I believe. I paid a bit more from mine but my cousin has given me so many free cuts over the years I can't complain. 

Also my bad for non related thug pug posts. I added you though homie


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2020)

Here's some seed porn for all you bean lovers + collecters. There's a 10pk freebie of puta 2.0 inside the pk of muel fuel, hence why I brought out the old puta breath packaging, I'll stick the freebies in there. Probably won't pop some of these for a minute, I have quite the stable, this all my thug pug seed I have..would say I am most excited for Pure Michigan and Muel Fuel. Flippin lights tomorrow, stayed tuned!


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I actually got mine from my cousin in LA but I bet we do shop at the same place lol. From what I know(not much lol) there are 4 popular cuts. FF says his is from his buddy in a 3 pack selection, FCG uses the phinest cut, beleaf cut which looks so bomb I want to go to okc to grab some of his cuts man, and this one from my cousin is supposedly a Jungle boys cut from about 2 years back. And they all run about 3-5 I believe. I paid a bit more from mine but my cousin has given me so many free cuts over the years I can't complain.
> 
> Also my bad for non related thug pug posts. I added you though homie


My man


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You talkin about the roughly 250-500$ cuts? One labeled Phinest's cut and the other no name?


Yup


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Yup


What's this phinest cut? Is finest spelled phinest for phish? If so, I want it...I'll probably want it regardless.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Y'all ready for this?


Nice dude if you find the absolute fire pheno of puta breath I lost(mixed up the #s id tag of cuts) let me know. You'll know it when you see it, very chunky knob-like colas, purps out a bit. Smells beautiful, absolute frost monster. Private message me, I'll tell ya about it.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What's this phinest cut? Is finest spelled phinest for phish? If so, I want it...I'll probably want it regardless.


Every time I see your handle, I wonder if it’s a reference to the song. It was the first song I ever heard from Phish (@lemon wheel disk) and I was hooked


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 2, 2020)

Debating on what I should pop today. I have PBB, Stankasaurus, Garlic Breath 2.0, Michigan Mouth and Meat Madness. I've only tried the PBB but they all sounds so good, I'm leaning towards the Stankasaurus though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2020)

DabsforDaze said:


> Debating on what I should pop today. I have PBB, Stankasaurus, Garlic Breath 2.0, Michigan Mouth and Meat Madness. I've only tried the PBB but they all sounds so good, I'm leaning towards the Stankasaurus though.


I'd pop Garlic Breath 2.0. Seems it's a great strain, absolutley reeks and throws some nice yeilds.


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd pop Garlic Breath 2.0. Seems it's a great strain, absolutley reeks and throws some nice yeilds.


I think I will run some Garlic Breath on my next round, I currently have some GMO that I'm trying out and I'm trying to keep some flavor variety around. That said I am a sucker for GMO in general might end up popping them this round.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone know why he didn't bump the meatloaf to junior for meatbreath 2.0's?


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 2, 2020)

Can't wait to run my Garlic Breath 2.0 , GMO reaks over anything I've smelt yet def my favorite strain haha. I have 2 other GMO crosses to run with the Garlic Breath that I'm excited for, Sophisticated Fuel by Red Scare Seed Company (GMO Fuel F3 x Sophies Breath), Terpee Slurpee by Surfr Seeds (GMO X Orange Zkittles)


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 2, 2020)

DabsforDaze said:


> Debating on what I should pop today. I have PBB, Stankasaurus, Garlic Breath 2.0, Michigan Mouth and Meat Madness. I've only tried the PBB but they all sounds so good, I'm leaning towards the Stankasaurus though.


I'd pop the stankasaurus, dino meat with some cherry valley? Yes please! You already know what you're gonna get with anything gmo related. Funky for sure and probably potent, but that stanky should be a whirlwind of terps. Im debating between that and Sophie's for my next TP run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2020)

DabsforDaze said:


> I think I will run some Garlic Breath on my next round, I currently have some GMO that I'm trying out and I'm trying to keep some flavor variety around. That said I am a sucker for GMO in general might end up popping them this round.


Ya if you have a gmo, than ya run something else, I have a cut of the original garlic breath that i cant wait to run.


idlewilder said:


> Every time I see your handle, I wonder if it’s a reference to the song. It was the first song I ever heard from Phish (@lemon wheel disk) and I was hooked


Ya its reference to phish. My older bro went to lemonwheel up in Maine, remember was begging him to bring me, I was to young. The dividedsky is one of my favorite phish songs its up there for phish's best song of all time, up there with yem, tweezer, fluffhead, harry hood, first tube, ghost, momma dance, david bowie, weekapaug groove, and mikes song + many more...billy breathes and story of the ghost are definitely the most underrated albums


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Every time I see your handle, I wonder if it’s a reference to the song. It was the first song I ever heard from Phish (@lemon wheel disk) and I was hooked


Also that a great intro to the band, great 1st song to hear...


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Jun 2, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> He’s a clown now. I think he started with good intentions but he bought into his own hype and became a hypocrite. He must have IBS too because he ‘only’ does his social media when he’s taking a shit, according to him lol. I had to unfollow him on IG because he posts more stuff than a teenage girl. I like how he also hates cookies and hype strains, would never breed with them yada yada...now look what he’s doing haha. Thug Pug, IHG.
> I do think he’s a good grower though


Yeah I just bitched him out pretty hard on there cos he was talking shit about cookies &saying how he had all this awesome thug pug shit that WASNT cookies related, referring to the meaty one.. I had to break his bubble &watch that douche crumble in front of me as I told him meatloaf is a pheno of gsc. Best message sent of my life! I told him if you wouldn't just hate on shit because it's #1 at a more finikey level of growth compared to other plants that makes it not a beginner strain #2 because it has more hype than any of the sativa garbage you run &number 3 you are just plain dumb as fuck, gives you no reason to hate on it. There is nothin I hate more than a heady sativa lover who tells me how much more cerebral &mind high from smoking certain strains &I'm just like dude I think you just got high.


----------



## Palomar (Jun 2, 2020)

Just finishing up a Garlic Breath and 2 phenos of PBBreath. The GB is wins for size and yield. How many phenos of PBB are out there? One is a crazy leggy mess and the other taller. These were from cuts and was happy to get 2 phenos.

respect.
pal


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also that a great intro to the band, great 1st song to hear...


defintly a great 1st song!
First song For me from phish 8/1/98 alpine valley ramble on zeppelin classic. I was hooked and I have seen them 70+ times since. lol. 
On the thug pug front 6 kosher breath’s just waking up approaching teen age. Once sexed the males stay indoors and females go out to flower in the greenhouse. Gonna make a few F2’s to see what’s up with getting closer to the Jew gold cut that way..


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 2, 2020)

Alright, just a little pic of what I have to work with. I decided to go with the Stankasaurus for this run, super stoked on my first Thug Pug grow!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> defintly a great 1st song!
> First song For me from phish 8/1/98 alpine valley ramble on zeppelin classic. I was hooked and I have seen them 70+ times since. lol. View attachment 4583838
> On the thug pug front 6 kosher breath’s just waking up approaching teen age. Once sexed the males stay indoors and females go out to flower in the greenhouse. Gonna make a few F2’s to see what’s up with getting closer to the Jew gold cut that way..


Nice I saw my 1st show in 99'


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Half of the flower room filled, just filled the other half last night. Shit is going to be a jungle in a few weeks


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 3, 2020)

Just secured a trade for a Ghostbreath, Lime Studly, and Ruby Red for a couple KKBs and PBS on IG.

I'm excited. I was really after the lime and I loved the pack of Ghost I ran in the past. Pretty please with a Ruby on top x'DD

Limes may get popped with Zoolanders Banana OG F3s next run if I can squeeze them in. 

Then I'll have pug pics to show off finally lol.


----------



## Railage (Jun 3, 2020)

Palomar said:


> Just finishing up a Garlic Breath and 2 phenos of PBBreath. The GB is wins for size and yield. How many phenos of PBB are out there? One is a crazy leggy mess and the other taller. These were from cuts and was happy to get 2 phenos.
> 
> respect.
> pal


You can check out my post on page 187, I have 6 different PBBs


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> You can check out my post on page 187, I have 6 different PBBs


How many packs did you pop?


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 3, 2020)

How long yall veg your pbb for


----------



## loop718 (Jun 3, 2020)

Wish you could post videos here pics just dont do me justice lol


----------



## loop718 (Jun 3, 2020)

Couple sherb phenos.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey y'all, haha. I started a grow journal in here for the 1st time, please go over and check it out, especially to see my strain lineup, lot of thug pug goodies in there.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey y'all, haha. I started a grow journal in here for the 1st time, please go over and check it out, especially to see my strain lineup, lot of thug pug goodies in there.


How to find it. I cant look at your profile it says you limit who can look.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Jun 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> How to find it. I cant look at your profile it says you limit who can look.







__





6200w grow. 14 different strains


Alright been on riu for awhile this is my 1st time doing a journal. I'm running about 14 strains total/ 21 pheno hunted clones I picked up few months ago + a clone of mine a friend is holding onto. 30 seed plants.The amount of strains I have will dwindle down after this run, I'll pick what works...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Jefe de jefes said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya thats it


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Half of the flower room filled, just filled the other half last night. Shit is going to be a jungle in a few weeksView attachment 4583950


Nice setup bro. What you running in there in terms of equipment?


----------



## Railage (Jun 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How many packs did you pop?


Two packs 23/24 flowered every female I think like 9.


----------



## Railage (Jun 3, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> How long yall veg your pbb for


I’ll have to find my old note book but I think like 65 days from seed or something like that.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> Two packs 23/24 flowered every female I think like 9.


Damn that many phenos eh? Ya I got like 4 phenos in 1 pack of puta breath. I love that and it's great for us who are pheno hunting fire. You can quite literally find multiple fire phenos in 1 pack, that being said it shows its far from stable but that's ok with me, you want stabe, bland- go with some dutch seed companies.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Couple sherb phenos. View attachment 4584248View attachment 4584249View attachment 4584250


Mannn those phenos are lookin sweet. Love that first top's color


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Nice setup bro. What you running in there in terms of equipment?


4-1000w hps- 1- 630 cmh. 2 ton mini split a/c. 70 pint dehu. Co2 tank. Condensate pump that drains excess water from a/c and dehu, all automated.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

^ room is also sealed and I'm suprisingly able to control smell with 6" carbon filter and 6" inline fan. Have carbon filter>inline fan set up on ceiling of room just scrubbing and blowing air + Co2 around room. Co2 tubes are attached to the 2 oscillating fans on the reflective foam insulation board walls. I definitely feel that gives the co2 a boost, blowing directly on the plants.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ room is also sealed and I'm suprisingly able to control smell with 6" carbon filter and 6" inline fan. Have carbon filter>inline fan set up on ceiling of room just scrubbing and blowing air + Co2 around room. Co2 tubes are attached to the 2 oscillating fans on the reflective foam insulation board walls. I definitely feel that gives the co2 a boost, blowing directly on the plants.


For fucks sake that's a nice setup bro! Surprised your temps are so stable in there with all that light. I thought I was balling running 1200 watts. Looking to move to a setup like yours once I finally purchase a home. How much does the co2 run ya?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> For fucks sake that's a nice setup bro! Surprised your temps are so stable in there with all that light. I thought I was balling running 1200 watts. Looking to move to a setup like yours once I finally purchase a home. How much does the co2 run ya?


 About $100 bucks each run for the tank refills. Each tank get me about 16 days. 1200w is not to shabby dude. Honestly I want to cut down in the electric consumption, if you do upgrade wouldn't recommend getting 1000w*ers. I have been thinking of switching completely over to 630cmh since I've gotten great results from them. Friend is getting great results with them as well.
Also ya I can easily keep my temps down, I could get them as low as probably 72° with lights on. Last summer my temps were lower when the lights were on than they were when the lights were off because of how hot is got some days/weeks, i raised a/c temp because figured that was a lil abnormal for the plants. My a/c is a beast dude, a 2 ton unit is 24,000 btus.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Wish you could post videos here pics just dont do me justice lol


You can, you just have to host them on YouTube or another hosting service.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 3, 2020)

How’s everyone doing? I chopped my pbb today (65 days 12/12) that might be early but I’m revegging her to keep a cut. I have another female that I’ll veg for a couple more weeks or more, and a male. Those 3 seeds I popped all sprouted tails in the water and I put them in soil, so hopefully they’ll be up in a couple days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> How’s everyone doing? I chopped my pbb today (65 days 12/12) that might be early but I’m revegging her to keep a cut. I have another female that I’ll veg for a couple more weeks or more, and a male. Those 3 seeds I popped all sprouted tails in the water and I put them in soil, so hopefully they’ll be up in a couple days. View attachment 4584353


You were probably good to chop at 65 days, looks great!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 3, 2020)

Puta 2.0 is that studly or junior? Anyone


----------



## SugarUB (Jun 3, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Puta 2.0 is that studly or junior? Anyone


Assuming it's Junior since the original Puta Breath was Studly.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 3, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Puta 2.0 is that studly or junior? Anyone


Ya believe it jr


----------



## loop718 (Jun 3, 2020)

If your into a fast veg this us your girl. Sherb breath 7. Its ready for flip in 2 weeks after roots established. Ive never had a plant veg so fast.


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 3, 2020)

Just a heads up looks like Deeply Rooted put up some more meat madness and a couple other packs on his site. Can't wait to be done with work and here and go check on my beans, 2 had already started cracking this morning.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

DabsforDaze said:


> Just a heads up looks like Deeply Rooted put up some more meat madness and a couple other packs on his site. Can't wait to be done with work and here and go check on my beans, 2 had already started cracking this morning.


Ya what the hail is this? Lol. Deeply rooted is completely loaded up with stuff I thought was long gone...hmmm


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

Has anyone grown bubblegum breath or squatch on this thread? I don't recall seeing them. Those 2 are what I would definitely like to run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

Carl shoes as well. Said fuck it-just placed an order, honestly when/if Gromer comes out of retirement I'm guessing the $80 days could be done, now that they've seen the demand for thug pug the writing is on the wall, and the writings says , 'sall about the $$$Benjamins baby$$$


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 4, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Puta 2.0 is that studly or junior? Anyone


All 2.0s are with Junior


----------



## When (Jun 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone grown bubblegum breath or squatch on this thread? I don't recall seeing them. Those 2 are what I would definitely like to run.


Got squatch and carl’s as seedlings going right now


----------



## When (Jun 4, 2020)

Ran some garlic butter, garlic breath 2.0, meat madness, pbb earlier, pics, vids on ig
gimmie a follow and I’ll follow back @juymied


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> About $100 bucks each run for the tank refills. Each tank get me about 16 days. 1200w is not to shabby dude. Honestly I want to cut down in the electric consumption, if you do upgrade wouldn't recommend getting 1000w*ers. I have been thinking of switching completely over to 630cmh since I've gotten great results from them. Friend is getting great results with them as well.
> Also ya I can easily keep my temps down, I could get them as low as probably 72° with lights on. Last summer my temps were lower when the lights were on than they were when the lights were off because of how hot is got some days/weeks, i raised a/c temp because figured that was a lil abnormal for the plants. My a/c is a beast dude, a 2 ton unit is 24,000 btus.


Never messed with co2, could you tell the difference between runs right away? I've always wanted to dabble with it but the tank and all that just seemed like another obstacle for me to mess something up. Sounds like you got everything all dialed in man!

They're 1200 watts of quantum boards so its pretty bright but I'll upgrade to maybe 2400 for a full room. 


Anyone ever run monkey business? Seems like it could be good. I snagged a pack. Maybe now I'll get rid of all my Sophie's since it's basically a bx?


----------



## loop718 (Jun 4, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Never messed with co2, could you tell the difference between runs right away? I've always wanted to dabble with it but the tank and all that just seemed like another obstacle for me to mess something up. Sounds like you got everything all dialed in man!
> 
> They're 1200 watts of quantum boards so its pretty bright but I'll upgrade to maybe 2400 for a full room.
> 
> ...


I run co2 in a sealed room. I dont notice much difference but i hate trying to fight temp and humidity with exhausting the room. The sealed room makes life so easy for environmental controls.


----------



## When (Jun 4, 2020)

I run co2 from a 5lb bottle in a 4x4 that can last me 21 days In an unsealed room. I find it puts bulk on as well as lengthening flower time, I don’t mind the extra week or two wait


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Never messed with co2, could you tell the difference between runs right away? I've always wanted to dabble with it but the tank and all that just seemed like another obstacle for me to mess something up. Sounds like you got everything all dialed in man!


 Thanks dude, so I have a tank with regulator set up outside flower room. Rubber tubing runs into flower room and I use small pvc t connecter to connect tubing and also use them where the co2 ejects from. Have them in multiple spots in the room and vinnected to oscillating fans. Have a co2 monintor and timer. Co2 runs for 15 mins on/15 mins off during lights on. Keep my co2 around 1200 ppms.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 4, 2020)

When said:


> I run co2 from a 5lb bottle in a 4x4 that can last me 21 days In an unsealed room. I find it puts bulk on as well as lengthening flower time, I don’t mind the extra week or two wait


Just a safety question but isn't that dangerous to be running Co2 in an unsealed room? How can you tell the rest of the place isnt filling up to hazardous levels if it's not sealed?


----------



## loop718 (Jun 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Just a safety question but isn't that dangerous to be running Co2 in an unsealed room? How can you tell the rest of the place isnt filling up to hazardous levels if it's not sealed?


I keep a co2 monitor in my outer room with a alarm. But people blow co2 poisoning way up it takes like 15000 ppms before it starts to effect you. If you have been in a room with more then 5 people your co2 levels are prolly around 3-4000


----------



## When (Jun 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Just a safety question but isn't that dangerous to be running Co2 in an unsealed room? How can you tell the rest of the place isnt filling up to hazardous levels if it's not sealed?


Fair question, i run at low levels and I do have a monitor


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 4, 2020)

If anyone has a line on a Lime Studly pack, hit me up on IG - same name as here.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Holy shit you haven't been on this thread in a minute. If anyone doesn't know, madin started this sub. What thug pug are you running these days?


I stopped growing for almost 1 year due to work and personal problem ,covid make me back again lol, im glad To see this thread is still alive thanks to you guy im only running meatbreath right now since im away for work , i brought 3 seed with me and a couple of seed of my personal cross 

2 Slow and one very very slow like all ogkb cross lol


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone do a run with stankasaurus or Billy? Just picked them up.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 4, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone do a run with stankasaurus or Billy? Just picked them up.


goMM is running both right now


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> I stopped growing for almost 1 year due to work and personal problem ,covid make me back again lol, im glad To see this thread is still alive thanks to you guy im only running meatbreath right now since im away for work , i brought 3 seed with me and a couple of seed of my personal cross
> 
> 2 Slow and one very very slow like all ogkb cross lolView attachment 4585458


Ya buddy I remember, when I first started posting on this thread, I would have to search for thug pug thread 3-5 pages back in seed and strain reviews. Now it has averaging 3 pages of posts a day. Crazy


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> I stopped growing for almost 1 year due to work and personal problem ,covid make me back again lol, im glad To see this thread is still alive thanks to you guy im only running meatbreath right now since im away for work , i brought 3 seed with me and a couple of seed of my personal cross
> 
> 2 Slow and one very very slow like all ogkb cross lolView attachment 4585458


Also glad to see you're doing well and back at gardening. Good luck with your meat breath, that's a mighty good strain.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Anyone have any peanut butter breath flower pics?


There a lots of pic on the start of the thread around page 50-100 , you should find them


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I think it's known that the OGKB phenos produce cool plants but not yielders - so anything 'not' OGKB (unless you personally wanted that) would be better to look for. That said - as usual it's personal preference there (I know some crosses people say there are specific phenos that kick ass but I don't believe PBB is one of them)


I have to say my best plant were the ogkb slow veg mofo, weird leaf deformation , poor yields but AAAA bud, pugsbreath and pbb was definitively worth keeping , i also think that veg is way faster when starting from clone , and Perfect for a sog grow


----------



## loop718 (Jun 4, 2020)

End of week 8! I have 1 sherb pheno and my pbb all could be pulled in a week but no place to dry so they gotta stick it out. And my gmo leaning unicorn poops are not even close to ripening there a full 11 if not 12 weekers. Divided this first 2 pics are the puta u describe. Might have to run again it got neglected stuck in the way back. 3 weeks left babyyyyyy. All the rest are unicorn poop 1 of them is ogkb pheno that vegs and bulks great. Last pic is my pbb cut i hunted last year.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 4, 2020)

I heard from a little Birdy that there will be another drop of gear coming soon. They couldn't disclose what packs.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## BrewerBud (Jun 4, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I keep a co2 monitor in my outer room with a alarm. But people blow co2 poisoning way up it takes like 15000 ppms before it starts to effect you. If you have been in a room with more then 5 people your co2 levels are prolly around 3-4000


Straight wrong... I'm a brewer by trade and it only takes 5000 ppm over 6-8 hours and you can be feeling like shit the rest of the night. Ive been in places where its 15000 plus and within a minute you will feel it.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 4, 2020)

This was my pbb mom ogkb leaner! She was straight fire! I took cuts 3 xs then said that’s enough should of kept her going’ Pic 5-6 are of my non-ogkb never took cuts. Dropped one seed n got her. 14 more before got the mom in pic. Most of her from veg to finish. Few clones.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 4, 2020)

BrewerBud said:


> Straight wrong... I'm a brewer by trade and it only takes 5000 ppm over 6-8 hours and you can be feeling like shit the rest of the night. Ive been in places where its 15000 plus and within a minute you will feel it.


Lol ok bro i meant 15k is what it takes to kill you. I know long periods over 2000 will give u a headache and groggy. Idk the exact numbers. Just saying its not as dangerous as people think. A co2 monitor on 800 with a alarm over 2000 you will be fine. Alarm goes off at 2000 kicks exaust on and you know u have a leak.


----------



## Organic Altruism (Jun 4, 2020)

Not sure where this thread is right now, but just gonna throw in some real good words for @gromerjuana and all of Thug Pug Genetics. I had a bunch of Peanut Butter Breath that were absolute monsters. Only 2 of 9 had a slightly different, slightly smaller pheno. Before I was put in a position where I had to basically get rid of everything I had, I eagerly bred my biggest, meatiest Pbb with one of Thugs unreleased Garlic Butter's and a bunch of other things to hold onto my genetics in some way. Let me tell you guys, these Pbb hybrid seeds are producing some real winners. The Garlic Butter and Strawberry Daiquiri (Strawberry Cough x Jack the Ripper). are the strongest in particular.

I love these beans. Thug Pug Genetics grow well and breed well. Would recommend.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 4, 2020)

hey guys sorry to interrupt but does anyone know zimyh810? Been trying to get in touch with him for a few days regarding some gear going out to him and was wondering if this guy is cool, just busy or something? Hope he’s ok


----------



## loop718 (Jun 4, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> hey guys sorry to interrupt but does anyone know zimyh810? Been trying to get in touch with him for a few days regarding some gear going out to him and was wondering if this guy is cool, just busy or something? Hope he’s ok


Never heard of him.


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 4, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone do a run with stankasaurus or Billy? Just picked them up.


I just popped 3 beans, 2 are doing very well so far.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Lol ok bro i meant 15k is what it takes to kill you. I know long periods over 2000 will give u a headache and groggy. Idk the exact numbers. Just saying its not as dangerous as people think. A co2 monitor on 800 with a alarm over 2000 you will be fine. Alarm goes off at 2000 kicks exaust on and you know u have a leak.


Ya I sometimes forget to turn co2 off when watering, I have it on a 15 min on/off timer w / a monitor but not full environment controller at the moment. I haven't noticed effects. Maybe lil head fog, headache. Honestly its when I realized I left it on is when I would have these effects so it was probably mental.
It would take a lot to kill you. You would notice the effects before it did- tired, dizzy, sleepy, headaches. Now say you have a tank running downstairs in basement grow and your worried about it leaking upstairs, well that's highly unlikely, co2 is heavier than air. Also it would likely dissipate before reaching any high/dangerous level ppms other than in your grow room. Your living space of your house is likely not sealed like your indoor garden so it would not be able to reach any of those levels in growroom. As long as you are careful and safe everything should be ok, just take proper precautions.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2020)

Organic Altruism said:


> Not sure where this thread is right now, but just gonna throw in some real good words for @gromerjuana and all of Thug Pug Genetics. I had a bunch of Peanut Butter Breath that were absolute monsters. Only 2 of 9 had a slightly different, slightly smaller pheno. Before I was put in a position where I had to basically get rid of everything I had, I eagerly bred my biggest, meatiest Pbb with one of Thugs unreleased Garlic Butter's and a bunch of other things to hold onto my genetics in some way. Let me tell you guys, these Pbb hybrid seeds are producing some real winners. The Garlic Butter and Strawberry Daiquiri (Strawberry Cough x Jack the Ripper). are the strongest in particular.
> 
> I love these beans. Thug Pug Genetics grow well and breed well. Would recommend.


Thats good to hear dude. I'm going to keep a male clone of my thug pug seed run for future breeding projects.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn @loop718 & @Pig4buzz, killing it!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 5, 2020)

There’s gonna be a whole bunch of pbb in the future!  I have a male in my yard rn too! I popped 3 more pbb seeds the other day and they are all up and healthy. Happy growing!


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 5, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I'd pop the stankasaurus, dino meat with some cherry valley? Yes please! You already know what you're gonna get with anything gmo related. Funky for sure and probably potent, but that stanky should be a whirlwind of terps. Im debating between that and Sophie's for my next TP run.


What are the terps like on dinomeat? #8 cut looks good but haven't seen much on the terps


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> End of week 8! I have 1 sherb pheno and my pbb all could be pulled in a week but no place to dry so they gotta stick it out. And my gmo leaning unicorn poops are not even close to ripening there a full 11 if not 12 weekers. Divided this first 2 pics are the puta u describe. Might have to run again it got neglected stuck in the way back. 3 weeks left babyyyyyy. All the rest are unicorn poop 1 of them is ogkb pheno that vegs and bulks great. Last pic is my pbb cut i hunted last year. View attachment 4585765View attachment 4585766View attachment 4585767View attachment 4585768View attachment 4585769View attachment 4585770View attachment 4585771View attachment 4585772View attachment 4585773View attachment 4585774


Also you were right on the dinomeat eh..she looks like she could go 10-11. You should be able to pull a hell of a yeild. She even looks like she going to swell up a good size more


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 5, 2020)

View attachment 4586550
Seeds were looking good yesterday morning, so I tossed them in some rockwool cubes.


The 3rd one is almost out of the cube. Fingers crossed I have a bunch of girls here!


----------



## loop718 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also you were right on the dinomeat eh..she looks like she could go 10-11. You should be able to pull a hell of a yeild. She even looks like she going to swell up a good size more


Ya shes gna b a big girl. Found a late stage nanner on her so thinking 11 weeks. Its unicorn poop not dinomeat lolololol. I wish i had a cut of dino


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya shes gna b a big girl. Found a late stage nanner on her so thinking 11 weeks. Its unicorn poop not dinomeat lolololol. I wish i had a cut of dino


I asked and got quoted 10k for a cut no thanks lol. 1k is my Max for any cut. Really shocks me seeing guys spend 400-600 on untested packs


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya shes gna b a big girl. Found a late stage nanner on her so thinking 11 weeks. Its unicorn poop not dinomeat lolololol. I wish i had a cut of dino


Woops haha meant to write unicorn poop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I asked and got quoted 10k for a cut no thanks lol. 1k is my Max for any cut. Really shocks me seeing guys spend 400-600 on untested packs


Dinomeat was 10k for a cut. Fuck that! What the lineage of dinomeat?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dinomeat was 10k for a cut. Fuck that! What the lineage of dinomeat?


Meat Breath and something i wanna say GMO but u could be wrong


----------



## loop718 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dinomeat was 10k for a cut. Fuck that! What the lineage of dinomeat?


Dick sucker x ass rape for 10k a cut lololol they can keep that shit alllll day.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dinomeat was 10k for a cut. Fuck that! What the lineage of dinomeat?


Yeah I laughed my ass off bro. It hurts to pay 1k but I mean you make that back after one grow an if it's " exotic" quotes on quote, it'll pay for itself but 10k? You'll never get that back unless you're selling clones and even then it's a pain in the ass. 

I believe it's Meatbreath x Mendo montage, could be wrong though.

I mean cuts did used to go for that but that was when it was hard to actually get verified genetics. Now it's gotta be an actual clone only. Not just some phenos found in packs of seeds.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 5, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Yeah I laughed my ass off bro. It hurts to pay 1k but I mean you make that back after one grow an if it's " exotic" quotes on quote, it'll pay for itself but 10k? You'll never get that back unless you're selling clones and even then it's a pain in the ass.
> 
> I believe it's Meatbreath x Mendo montage, could be wrong though.
> 
> I mean cuts did used to go for that but that was when it was hard to actually get verified genetics. Now it's gotta be an actual clone only. Not just some phenos found in packs of seeds.


Yes that is the lineage. You said dinomeat x mr stinky will be a whirlwind of terps, what are the terps like on dinomeat? I think stankasaurus is all hype based on the looks of mammj413's cut


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 5, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Yes that is the lineage. You said dinomeat x mr stinky will be a whirlwind of terps, what are the terps like on dinomeat? I think stankasaurus is all hype based on the looks of mammj413's cut





357Slug said:


> Yes that is the lineage. You said dinomeat x mr stinky will be a whirlwind of terps, what are the terps like on dinomeat? I think stankasaurus is all hype based on the looks of mammj413's cut


I don't personally know mate, never smoked dinomeat. I'd imagine the terps would be cookie grape gas. 

I said it would be a whirlwind of terps because Mr stinky has SFV(my favorite og), cherry kush, Mendobreath, and Death star. Anything Deathstar touches is amazing. So combine grapey, cherry, meaty, good ol SFV Slap in the face of? You gotta get something nice. 

In my opinion, and it don't mean nothing , is that there is no point of running any gmo cross unless maybe a BX to find a faster flowering time. My two cents.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 5, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I don't personally know mate, never smoked dinomeat. I'd imagine the terps would be cookie grape gas.
> 
> I said it would be a whirlwind of terps because Mr stinky has SFV(my favorite og), cherry kush, Mendobreath, and Death star. Anything Deathstar touches is amazing. So combine grapey, cherry, meaty, good ol SFV Slap in the face of? You gotta get something nice.
> 
> In my opinion, and it don't mean nothing , is that there is no point of running any gmo cross unless maybe a BX to find a faster flowering time. My two cents.


Yeah true enough, I do believe Mr stinky is going to dominate that cross more than ppl think. Nothing notable said about dinomeat terps and even mammj413 who owns the dinomeat #8 cut said mule fuel was the best strain he's grown which is gmo x mendo montage. I have zero confidence in stankasaurus terps being prevalent. Someone flip to flower and prove me wrong so I don't sit on a pack.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 5, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Yeah true enough, I do believe Mr stinky is going to dominate that cross more than ppl think. Nothing notable said about dinomeat terps and even mammj413 who owns the dinomeat #8 cut said mule fuel was the best strain he's grown which is gmo x mendo montage. I have zero confidence in stankasaurus terps being prevalent. Someone flip to flower and prove me wrong so I don't sit on a pack.


goMM is testing out a couple in smaller pots, he's thrown words around like Soy Sauce, Mongolian Beef, etc. so I'm quite curious what they're end up finishing up like once cured.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 5, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I asked and got quoted 10k for a cut no thanks lol. 1k is my Max for any cut. Really shocks me seeing guys spend 400-600 on untested packs


Who did you ask, that's nutty as hell!


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> goMM is testing out a couple in smaller pots, he's thrown words around like Soy Sauce, Mongolian Beef, etc. so I'm quite curious what they're end up finishing up like once cured.


Well now that does sound interesting. I hope those hold true.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 5, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Yeah true enough, I do believe Mr stinky is going to dominate that cross more than ppl think. Nothing notable said about dinomeat terps and even mammj413 who owns the dinomeat #8 cut said mule fuel was the best strain he's grown which is gmo x mendo montage. I have zero confidence in stankasaurus terps being prevalent. Someone flip to flower and prove me wrong so I don't sit on a pack.


I can confirm gromers gmo crosses are insane. I have 2 unicorn phenos that are pure gmo wit that thug pug frost. It may take the place as number 1 cut in my stable if she keeps cranking like she has been. Geussing double maybe triple yield all other thug pug phenos and cuts i have.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Yeah I laughed my ass off bro. It hurts to pay 1k but I mean you make that back after one grow an if it's " exotic" quotes on quote, it'll pay for itself but 10k? You'll never get that back unless you're selling clones and even then it's a pain in the ass.
> 
> I believe it's Meatbreath x Mendo montage, could be wrong though.
> 
> I mean cuts did used to go for that but that was when it was hard to actually get verified genetics. Now it's gotta be an actual clone only. Not just some phenos found in packs of seeds.


10k in the early to mid 2000s, that's what breeders were charging other breeders for an elite cuts, even more actually. People used to really horde stuff, top shelf genetics weren't readily available to everyone. I've heard of legit breeders paying up to $20k back then. Nowadays its just silly, anyone can get there hands on elites gentics. I honestly don't think that any cut is worth 10k anymore, hell you could pop a couple of packs of seeds and find something that people might think are better than what that 10k cut produces. Some of the stuff we are getting nowadays from thug pug would definitely go for 10k+ back in early to mid 2000s. If we only had a time machine.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I can confirm gromers gmo crosses are insane. I have 2 unicorn phenos that are pure gmo wit that thug pug frost. It may take the place as number 1 cut in my stable if she keeps cranking like she has been. Geussing double maybe triple yield all other thug pug phenos and cuts i have.


What's the smell coming off them?


----------



## loop718 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What's the smell coming off them?


Putrid lol smells like somebody chewed shit for breakfast with chem gas behind it hahahahah cant wait to try it. Honestly it smells like really bad breath if you have ever opened a bottle of photosynthesis plus it smalls almost exactly like that.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 6, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Putrid lol smells like somebody chewed shit for breakfast with chem gas behind it hahahahah cant wait to try it. Honestly it smells like really bad breath if you have ever opened a bottle of photosynthesis plus it smalls almost exactly like that.


So it smells like someone tried cleaning up fresh Puppy shit with cleaner nice might need to try and secure one of those one day


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 6, 2020)

Anyone ever see these before ? Must be a freebie well i know it is but man kinda sucks it didn't come in a New orange package


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 6, 2020)

I've seen a bunch lately, I don't understand where they come from, it's like they're a promo freebie...
I haven't seen pug post pics of them though.


----------



## Silencio (Jun 6, 2020)

Are those the packs deeply rooted is selling for $160?


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've seen a bunch lately, I don't understand where they come from, it's like they're a promo freebie...
> I haven't seen pug post pics of them though.


Terpy had them and was giving them out with thug orders. Haven't seen another bank doin that so it might be exclusive to terp if they are even from gromer. Weird stuff as gromer hasn't mentioned them as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've seen a bunch lately, I don't understand where they come from, it's like they're a promo freebie...
> I haven't seen pug post pics of them though.


Heres a repost of bubblegum breath posted april 28th


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 6, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Heres a repost of bubblegum breath posted april 28thView attachment 4587445


That's just a repost. Gromer released bubblegum breath in clear and orange packaging then there's also these black pack freebies. Someone's gotta know what's sizzlin with them


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 6, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Heres a repost of bubblegum breath posted april 28thView attachment 4587445


Yeah the strain I know he's released in both clear and orange packaging but not the black promo-looking packs.
357 beat me to it


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Are those the packs deeply rooted is selling for $160?


Nah those are orange ones - these black ones are freebies from the dudes I've asked but didn't get a source from where, other than terpy.

Maybe the black ones aren't full packs, maybe just a few beans


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 6, 2020)

Anyone else get the box from Terpy ?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone else get the box from Terpy ?


I got it but canceled cause he wanted cash and it's just hard to make the post office being a stoner I hope y'all get something good though. 



Dividedsky said:


> 10k in the early to mid 2000s, that's what breeders were charging other breeders for an elite cuts, even more actually. People used to really horde stuff, top shelf genetics weren't readily available to everyone. I've heard of legit breeders paying up to $20k back then. Nowadays its just silly, anyone can get there hands on elites gentics. I honestly don't think that any cut is worth 10k anymore, hell you could pop a couple of packs of seeds and find something that people might think are better than what that 10k cut produces. Some of the stuff we are getting nowadays from thug pug would definitely go for 10k+ back in early to mid 2000s. If we only had a time machine.


Yep that's what I'm saying. 

Although I disagree with gromers stuff being better than the shit going around the mid 2000s. Still til this day I can't get smoke like the shit I was puffing on in my early years in Cali, around Stockton, Fresno, SF, and Oakland. Best weed I ever smoked in my life was from Turlock California, reaked like a skunks ass mixed with straight up original chem. It was called blue tiger and I kid you not, it took 8 bags for a quarter of weed to not stink up a whole house. I had to keep that weed at my cousin's houses because it was too loud to be staying at my uncle's (he doesn't smoke). 

Trust me there was excellent smoke back then, most the strains now look the same. Either cookies, wedding cake, or purple punch crosses. Eventually were gonna white wash pot if we continue down this path. 

Back then you kept shit in house and worked on it. Now you can get a cut in Australia that would have only been available in one region. 


Pros and cons I huess


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Nah those are orange ones - these black ones are freebies from the dudes I've asked but didn't get a source from where, other than terpy.
> 
> Maybe the black ones aren't full packs, maybe just a few beans


I asked terpy awhile back if they were exclusive to him as I'd never seen them before and his answer was "they were freebies". I feel like if they were directly from gromer there would be more info regarding them idk. 



DarthPlagueis said:


> I got it but canceled cause he wanted cash and it's just hard to make the post office being a stoner I hope y'all get something good though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't even kidding man, gotta be careful about which strains you grab if you care about diversity. Everything getting bottle necked to shit these days.


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah the strain I know he's released in both clear and orange packaging but not the black promo-looking packs.
> 357 beat me to it


The black packs were filled by seedbanks, they received the Bubblegum breath unpacked in a ziplock.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 6, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> The black packs were filled by seedbanks, they received the Bubblegum breath unpacked in a ziplock.


Do you know which seedbanks? Only seen terpy with em


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 6, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I got it but canceled cause he wanted cash and it's just hard to make the post office being a stoner I hope y'all get something good though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya you are definitely right, I've been in the mix for a while and the packs that we got in the early to mid 2000s from Cali was still to this day the best bud I ever smoked. The chems and ogs were out of this world good. I remember this blackberry kush lb I got was some of the best weed I've ever seen/smoked. Also agree with stuff being similar these days, that's my only complaint with thug pug is most of the desirable phenos that I want all gave they same look/potency and high.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you are definitely right, I've been in the mix for a while and the packs that we got in the early to mid 2000s from Cali was still to this day the best bud I ever smoked. The chems and ogs were out of this world good. I remember this blackberry kush lb I got was some of the best weed I've ever seen/smoked. Also agree with stuff being similar these days, that's my only complaint with thug pug is most of the desirable phenos that I want all gave they same look/potency and high.


Same here on the east coast that mid 2000 sour for nyc was unbelievable. I think the weed today is fire but we were so new to loud weed 20 years ago because we had just come off tasteless mids to insane fire we had never seen smelled or smoked before. Its created this wild unicorn effect. Were only chasing an experience we once had that was brand new and today there is loud fire anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 6, 2020)

Has anyone ordered from deeply rooted seedbank?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 6, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Same here on the east coast that mid 2000 sour for nyc was unbelievable. I think the weed today is fire but we were so new to loud weed 20 years ago because we had just come off tasteless mids to insane fire we had never seen smelled or smoked before. Its created this wild unicorn effect. Were only chasing an experience we once had that was brand new and today there is loud fire anywhere and everywhere.


^ This is what I think is the case as well. I think it somewhat psychological. When we were younger and the smells were new, everything was fresh and exciting. This is why I tend to still look back on the early to mid 2000s weed as some of the best. I do think some of them were though, lol.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone ordered from deeply rooted seedbank?


My friend did and he recieved his order. I hate sending cash or money order its 2020 yall but I guess if your a new bank it's hard to get a merchant account.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 6, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> My friend did and he recieved his order. I hate sending cash or money order its 2020 yall but I guess if your a new bank it's hard to get a merchant account.


Ya I tend to think its just easier to deal with cash for some of them when it comes to their accounting, was just checking. They seem legit though and gromer had them listed on his cannabuzz app.


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone ordered from deeply rooted seedbank?


I have placed 2 orders with them recently


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 6, 2020)

DabsforDaze said:


> I have placed 2 orders with them recently


Nice got your orders no problem?


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Jun 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone ordered from deeply rooted seedbank?


I have


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice got your orders no problem?


Yeah no issues here, got meat madness and pbb.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 6, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Do you know which seedbanks? Only seen terpy with em


Thug pug posted the bag of BB breath going out, terpy posted the bag when he got it and said all orders were going to have some


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone ordered from deeply rooted seedbank?


A bunch of times this drop, only heard positive about him - one negative only from a guy who didn't pay soon enough.

Believe he shipped within a week for each.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice got your orders no problem?


Two different orders no issues


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 6, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> Thug pug posted the bag of BB breath going out, terpy posted the bag when he got it and said all orders were going to have some


Ok true so terpy prolly the only one that got em eh. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Silencio (Jun 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone else get the box from Terpy ?


I snagged one.

Btw Carls Shoes, Billy, Hazy Lady on SHN right now.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 6, 2020)

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Word is that Meatloaf is GSC x ? clone only that was sold on accident .


I hate to say it but he's full of shit. He will be posting up packs 6 months from now saying oh I had a miraculous recovery. I have similar messages from him regarding if he was ever going to make more pbb. He responded that he hasn't ever ran out of packs in 5 years why would it start now. I asked him about retirement and he changed the subject. He has also lied to others here saying all his lights are off. Yea and I threw away all my prizes clones gtfo gromer


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 6, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I'll just leave this here....


He has literally posted his personal room with live plants in it still. I think you guys are looking WAY too hard into this. Announcing his retirement got him no more money for the packs, than if he hadnt announced it. He obviously didnt upcharge the banks, because I got all of my last drop for 80 just like most of my other packs. So idk why you guys think hes lying about things. Hes announced SEVERAL times his kosher kush fems, urinal cake, and possibly another stinky putang drop. He NEVER said he didnt have a million seeds saved. He NEVER said he wasnt finishing his announced strains. So, he could keep releasing his current strains for years, and not have told a single lie, or there could be not a single more seed dropped, and it would stand the same.


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 6, 2020)

I love to hear peoples theories on whether hes retired/not releasing new strains. 

If you notice in the bottom of his recent "Kosher fattening up" picture you can see a plant that just started flower. Could be an old picture tho, only he really knows.

Also a seedbank from his verified list told me they put in a order for Stinky Putang and Urinal cake and offered me the option to pre order so those strains are for sure getting sold. Yet gromer comments on every post saying no more seeds going out, hes building hype.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> He has literally posted his personal room with live plants in it still. I think you guys are looking WAY too hard into this. Announcing his retirement got him no more money for the packs, than if he hadnt announced it. He obviously didnt upcharge the banks, because I got all of my last drop for 80 just like most of my other packs. So idk why you guys think hes lying about things. Hes announced SEVERAL times his kosher kush fems, urinal cake, and possibly another stinky putang drop. He NEVER said he didnt have a million seeds saved. He NEVER said he wasnt finishing his announced strains. So, he could keep releasing his current strains for years, and not have told a single lie, or there could be not a single more seed dropped, and it would stand the same.


Bro he's literally told me several times and so have several distributors that the last drop was the last drop. I'm not even buying packs, I was bidding on the urinal cake because it's a good cause man. 

I'm posting to make sure people don't spend a crazy amount of money on packs if we're getting more drops. Not sure why you're against that?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 6, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Bro he's literally told me several times and so have several distributors that the last drop was the last drop. I'm not even buying packs, I was bidding on the urinal cake because it's a good cause man.
> 
> I'm posting to make sure people don't spend a crazy amount of money on packs if we're getting more drops. Not sure why you're against that?


I'm not against anything, I just stated facts. When he said that his was going to be his last drop, the fems, urinal cake, and Dave's projects were already announced. A drop to me are only new strains, a restock are already released stuff. He never said that he was out of stock and wasnt going to do restocks. If you've watched his releases, you would see that hes dropping his whole catalog that he still has stock of. Which tells me, that hes emptying his vault. The restocks arent finished yet, so dont be surprised when more packs show up at banks.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> He has literally posted his personal room with live plants in it still. I think you guys are looking WAY too hard into this. Announcing his retirement got him no more money for the packs, than if he hadnt announced it. He obviously didnt upcharge the banks, because I got all of my last drop for 80 just like most of my other packs. So idk why you guys think hes lying about things. Hes announced SEVERAL times his kosher kush fems, urinal cake, and possibly another stinky putang drop. He NEVER said he didnt have a million seeds saved. He NEVER said he wasnt finishing his announced strains. So, he could keep releasing his current strains for years, and not have told a single lie, or there could be not a single more seed dropped, and it would stand the same.


Eerr, he specifically said a yr or so back, last PBB ever to be released, then PBB in orange packs come out, many more non truth statements from the dude....didn't upcharge but I also think it's all related to ego, then knowledge, killing the seed game, Making the hype, out hypeing the competition. He did it, he killed them and went out in style, and will keep smashing sold out drops from "retirement"..... old guys know how to do stuff it seems.


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> He never said that he was out of stock and wasnt going to do restocks.


He said no more restocks


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 6, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> He said no more restocks


We will have to wait and see if Maury's lie detector determines that to be a lie! Haha


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah I don't doubt he was going to release finishing projects like the dave stuff and urinal cake etc.

Anywho, I couldn't stand the wait and not knowing if I'd be able to score a second pack of lime studly so I bid on a Neptune Auction and won.
350 big ones, but 2 packs of Lime Studly should ensure a nice limey pheno for use with my Banana OG bx1 project.

Stoked!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 7, 2020)

Well if he is dropping more even better for me & everyone else. I personally don't even care about the New Drops i just want access to his Vault !


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Jun 7, 2020)

357Slug said:


> That's just a repost. Gromer released bubblegum breath in clear and orange packaging then there's also these black pack freebies. Someone's gotta know what's sizzlin with them


Ordered a pack last year just for the garlic butter freebies (which were awesome). The only bubblegum breath female I flowered hermed badly and I didn't run again. The yield and resin production was still good. Not a lot of seed since she hermed late, but her terp profile wasn't for me so I ditched her. Very small sample size, but that was my experience. Freebies produced keepers galore, but a lot of mutant-slow veg OGKB-leaners...whatever you want to call em. Great smoke either way. Was just surprised to see a lot of pollen sacs late into BGB flower.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 7, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> We will have to wait and see if Maury's lie detector determines that to be a lie! Haha


 Gosh we're old.....is Maury even on anymore?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Jun 7, 2020)

Just spotted some WPM in my sherb breath run, very little keeper potential now  Think im going to F2 all the fems and run those in the future

shits everywhere in winter, even the trees outside..


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2020)

Check out regalia by marrone bioinnovations


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 7, 2020)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> Ordered a pack last year just for the garlic butter freebies (which were awesome). The only bubblegum breath female I flowered hermed badly and I didn't run again. The yield and resin production was still good. Not a lot of seed since she hermed late, but her terp profile wasn't for me so I ditched her. Very small sample size, but that was my experience. Freebies produced keepers galore, but a lot of mutant-slow veg OGKB-leaners...whatever you want to call em. Great smoke either way. Was just surprised to see a lot of pollen sacs late into BGB flower.


Yeah I'm really looking forward to the garlic butter, I as well grabbed a pack just for the freebies and have yet to run em. 
As for everyones gromer retirement speculations, there's no point in trying to figure it out as it seems he's more full of shit than I thought based on what ppl have said, not to mention that I watched the guy say he'll be back in 6 months after surgery. Only time will tell now and it's nothing but beneficial if he doesn't retire anyway.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 7, 2020)

Retirement


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 7, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Retirement


Disregard


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 7, 2020)

Roger dodger


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 7, 2020)

Rebranding..


----------



## nc208 (Jun 7, 2020)

If he's retiring why wouldn't he auction or sell off his males to someone? He could probably make a shit ton of money off someone wanting to continue his business.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> If he's retiring why wouldn't he auction or sell off his males to someone? He could probably make a shit ton of money off someone wanting to continue his business.


Because hes not retiring..my moneys on a new seed company popping up from him...inwhich he will then raise his prices and i will never buy his stuff again. Started off with a great buisness model..selling ggg seeds at 70 a pk...but hes seeing his seeds being auctioned off for big dollers. Hes retiring the thug pug name and gonna come back new and packs will be 200 minimum lol.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Jun 7, 2020)

Y'all falling for the biggest con artist breeder of the last 10 years. I'm retiring, no I'm not. Dude's always lying about everything. Bangin from his 4x11 breeding facility. lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2020)

Alright so I have always heard good things about this seed co and I am currently looking for rank, putrid, nasty, strong smelling terpenes for a project. Kind of sounds like his newer releases? Someone familiar let me know what the rankest nastiest one is right now and what it smells like?


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 7, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Y'all falling for the biggest con artist breeder of the last 10 years. I'm retiring, no I'm not. Dude's always lying about everything. Bangin from his 4x11 breeding facility. lol


What does ones breeding facility have to do with the way seeds turn out? Didn't know the bigger the facility thebetter the seeds turn out.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 7, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Y'all falling for the biggest con artist breeder of the last 10 years. I'm retiring, no I'm not. Dude's always lying about everything. Bangin from his 4x11 breeding facility. lol


I don't think he's trying to con as he isn't making any more money by doing so. The guy putting out straight dank for low af. You see any other breeders doin that? He put out twice the terps for half the price. Others breeders charging 150+ won't even get their shit tested for terps let alone their customers do it like gromer has. And his breeding space is irrelevant when the work speaks for itself.


----------



## When (Jun 7, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Alright so I have always heard good things about this seed co and I am currently looking for rank, putrid, nasty, strong smelling terpenes for a project. Kind of sounds like his newer releases? Someone familiar let me know what the rankest nastiest one is right now and what it smells like?


Try the meat madness, sweet dank salami/summer sausage with toe jam and dog vomit, ya serial!


----------



## When (Jun 7, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Yeah I'm really looking forward to the garlic butter, I as well grabbed a pack just for the freebies and have yet to run em.
> As for everyones gromer retirement speculations, there's no point in trying to figure it out as it seems he's more full of shit than I thought based on what ppl have said, not to mention that I watched the guy say he'll be back in 6 months after surgery. Only time will tell now and it's nothing but beneficial if he doesn't retire anyway.


I bought a few packs with the garlic butter freebies, popped 2 beans and found 2 dank females, lots of fire in those packs.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 7, 2020)

When said:


> I bought a few packs with the garlic butter freebies, popped 2 beans and found 2 dank females, lots of fire in those packs.


I second this. Both PBB and GMO breed well. I have a PBB male I kept just because he looked like Studley.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 7, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> We will have to wait and see if Maury's lie detector determines that to be a lie! Haha


You're not the father


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 7, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Because hes not retiring..my moneys on a new seed company popping up from him...inwhich he will then raise his prices and i will never buy his stuff again. Started off with a great buisness model..selling ggg seeds at 70 a pk...but hes seeing his seeds being auctioned off for big dollers. Hes retiring the thug pug name and gonna come back new and packs will be 200 minimum lol.


I think he would have already upgrade price, been 3 years they are at 80$ a pack ,he can be full of shit sometimes but greedy look somewhere else , you have the wrong guy


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> You're not the father


lol Hahahaha


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 7, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> I think he would have already upgrade price, been 3 years they are at 80$ a pack ,he can be full of shit sometimes but greedy look somewhere else , you have the wrong guy


Shid he's been $80 since 2015 I think. I just think the banks are taking advantage of the situation. Only thing I'll say is just retire no need to announce it when you're still dropping gear. After the last pack is sold boom hey guys and gals I'm gone.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah con artist is a bit much, even if he's shifty on words sometimes his lines have been nothing but excellent for plenty of people while also being super affordable. 

Still my fave breeder out of anyone (although others are more enjoyable to actually speak to since a lot don't mind chatting it up) just because of the strains he uses for things. Ghostbreath was still by far my fave pack grown out by him and I just got another pack of it in trade


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 7, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Alright so I have always heard good things about this seed co and I am currently looking for rank, putrid, nasty, strong smelling terpenes for a project. Kind of sounds like his newer releases? Someone familiar let me know what the rankest nastiest one is right now and what it smells like?


Halitosis Breath is my vote. Shit is putrid in the best of ways


----------



## loop718 (Jun 7, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> He has literally posted his personal room with live plants in it still. I think you guys are looking WAY too hard into this. Announcing his retirement got him no more money for the packs, than if he hadnt announced it. He obviously didnt upcharge the banks, because I got all of my last drop for 80 just like most of my other packs. So idk why you guys think hes lying about things. Hes announced SEVERAL times his kosher kush fems, urinal cake, and possibly another stinky putang drop. He NEVER said he didnt have a million seeds saved. He NEVER said he wasnt finishing his announced strains. So, he could keep releasing his current strains for years, and not have told a single lie, or there could be not a single more seed dropped, and it would stand the same.


Bruhhhh... the dudes not retiring. Get off gromers wee wee. He said the last round was it no more thats the run. He aint retiring broski. He makes too much money from it. He has never sold out of packs like this either. So to say there wasnt any marketing ploy to this is just crazy. Im not mad about it cant knock the hustle. He got yall good. Gromer and thug pug will have more drops in the future. Crazy to say he wont.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 7, 2020)

DabsforDaze said:


> Halitosis Breath is my vote. Shit is putrid in the best of ways


Yessss i have seedlings right now of a full pack about 6 nodes strong! Great to hear my man.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 7, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I love to hear peoples theories on whether hes retired/not releasing new strains.
> 
> If you notice in the bottom of his recent "Kosher fattening up" picture you can see a plant that just started flower. Could be an old picture tho, only he really knows.
> 
> Also a seedbank from his verified list told me they put in a order for Stinky Putang and Urinal cake and offered me the option to pre order so those strains are for sure getting sold. Yet gromer comments on every post saying no more seeds going out, hes building hype.


Bingo dude


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't know why anyone thinks the projects he's been talking about for 6 months weren't going to come along with the 'last drop' even if they lagged behind a little bit. It's within the same era of time that these creations all came to be.

This drop was 'untested' and released, correct? But the dave crosses he sent out for people to test, there was a post about it....that may be the only reason these and the urinal cakes are behind. Of course those stinky and urinal cakes are coming - he meant no more seeds beyond what people already knew about for months now. Those projects were already finishing up, why wouldn't they be released after test?

Until the surgery no one knows if he'll still be able to take care of plants either - but if he makes a recovery then wouldn't expect him to quit. Just seems the plan for now unless it all goes without a hitch 

That kosher fattening up post someone commented how it could be done if his garden was shut down and he asked if the guy assumed all his pictures were taken just before posting them. makes sense to keep a steady stream of posts going with saved pics, just sayin


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone have any idea how old growmer really is he looked like his hair was all white not that you have to be super old for that to happen i'd say at the very least 50 something .
I mean he could just have shit luck with genetics like me my hair decided to surpass grey and go straight to white and their are so many now i can't even lie to myself anymore and say they are Platinum blond anymore


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 8, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 (Monica Lewinsky cut) Update start of Flush week !


----------



## When (Jun 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone have any idea how old growmer really is he looked like his hair was all white not that you have to be super old for that to happen i'd say at the very least 50 something .
> I mean he could just have shit luck with genetics like me my hair decided to surpass grey and go straight to white and their are so many now i can't even lie to myself anymore and say they are Platinum blond anymore


I think he said he was 59


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 8, 2020)

Couple different Brunch Breaths. I had a non TP plant go full herm on me last week, bit concerned that the orangey/brown hairs means these plants got pollinated. Sucks but the seeds could be cool to pop so Whatever.


----------



## Palomar (Jun 8, 2020)

Railage said:


> You can check out my post on page 187, I have 6 different PBBs


Big thanks

respect,
pal


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Pure Michigan 2.0 (Monica Lewinsky cut) Update start of Flush week !
> View attachment 4589144View attachment 4589145View attachment 4589146


That purple is gonna set in hard >: D all 6 of my ladies went hard on color.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 9, 2020)

Anyone ever flower out pbb after 1 month veg

Don't really want to wait to hunt


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 9, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Anyone ever flower out pbb after 1 month veg
> 
> Don't really want to wait to hunt


Yes, I usually give about that, not more than 5 anyway, about a foot tall, flower in half gallon of coco. Im pheno hunting not producing from seed.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 9, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> Yes, I usually give about that, not more than 5 anyway, about a foot tall, flower in half gallon of coco. Im pheno hunting not producing from seed.


For about 8 years I've almost exclusively flowered from seed and the only couple times I've had herm issues was likely due to known light leaks at the time.

Why don't people like to flower from seed? Is it the herm idea or something else? I know from seed and from clone changes the growth/bud outcome slightly - but not enough to really bother me or give me an inaccurate idea of what to expect.

Just curious, if you know :O


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> For about 8 years I've almost exclusively flowered from seed and the only couple times I've had herm issues was likely due to known light leaks at the time.
> 
> Why don't people like to flower from seed? Is it the herm idea or something else? I know from seed and from clone changes the growth/bud outcome slightly - but not enough to really bother me or give me an inaccurate idea of what to expect.
> 
> Just curious, if you know :O


 Hows your yield?

Also i guess I'll toss em in flower now and just grab clones within week 1 or 2 when shes stretching


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 9, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Hows your yield?
> 
> Also i guess I'll toss em in flower now and just grab clones within week 1 or 2 when shes stretching


Honestly no idea though.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 9, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Hows your yield?
> 
> Also i guess I'll toss em in flower now and just grab clones within week 1 or 2 when shes stretching


Hard to say because every run is new seeds x'D Only run clones a handful of times to be honest. But on obviously better yielding phenos not a prob, I've gotten up to 4oz from a 3gal pot on one heavy strain. If I fit 9 of that clone into the 4x4 I had, that's 36oz under a 1000w HPS, so just over 2lb. Not bad.


----------



## Silencio (Jun 9, 2020)

SHN just posted some $80 Billy


----------



## Silencio (Jun 9, 2020)

Tangbreath up now


----------



## nc208 (Jun 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> For about 8 years I've almost exclusively flowered from seed and the only couple times I've had herm issues was likely due to known light leaks at the time.
> 
> Why don't people like to flower from seed? Is it the herm idea or something else? I know from seed and from clone changes the growth/bud outcome slightly - but not enough to really bother me or give me an inaccurate idea of what to expect.
> 
> Just curious, if you know :O


I got blasted on for flowering out seed plants in another thread, they said similiar stuff that it has a higher chance to herm, which I don't get. I know alot of people think the original seed plant gives out the best clones to take from. Other than these two points I personally havent come across flowering out a seed plant vs a clone to be very different other than the points you mentioned.


----------



## Railage (Jun 9, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Tangbreath up now
> 
> View attachment 4590454


I got one of the Tang Breaths, there’s 1 more


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 9, 2020)

Niice got some PBS trying to snag some Billy, always stoked to get some new gear. The Sunshine #4 used for it seems interesting.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

There’s nothing wrong with flowering seed plants! That’s dumb, there is usually some improvement noticed when running a clone but I believe this is due to the plant becoming more mature in time. When a plant is fully matured it has more capacity to fully express itself.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah I would assume a clone might grow faster....but I just haven't experienced the herm issue that many times on the whole, a handful at most out of tonssss of beans flowered from seed.

 perhaps superstition.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Totally superstition! Genetics and/or stress!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 9, 2020)

I hope everyone is doing well and their gardens are rockin’! 
I wish I would have let my PBB veg longer...a lot longer for bigger yield! I’m just glad I can reveg and that I have more seeds. I sampled mine today and it’s awesome! It tastes just like I remember from the dispensary. I don’t know how to describe the pbb flavor, but I love it! It lingers in my sinuses for a long time after I smoke it and I love that! Super dense, frosty nugs. Will grow more out, probably make f2’s and crosses! A++


----------



## Railage (Jun 10, 2020)

Pulled out the extra KKB seeds that where in the packs, there were 16, 15, and 13 seeds in each pack, gonna do a small run along with a pack of Relentless Strawberry Cough BX1 and Terp Fiends Santa is an Alien.


----------



## Renne (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey Railage are you gonna do a thread on here or are you insta? Would love to follow along w your Kosher Kush Breath grow!
Cheers Renne


----------



## Railage (Jun 10, 2020)

Renne said:


> Hey Railage are you gonna do a thread on here or are you insta? Would love to follow along w your Kosher Kush Breath grow!
> Cheers Renne


I’ll post pics here


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got blasted on for flowering out seed plants in another thread, they said similiar stuff that it has a higher chance to herm, which I don't get. I know alot of people think the original seed plant gives out the best clones to take from. Other than these two points I personally havent come across flowering out a seed plant vs a clone to be very different other than the points you mentioned.


Dude who the fuck said that? I'm flowering seed plants right now...I mean if you took cuts then took cuts of those 1st cuts you'd be waiting past 6 months! Fuck that I chose my keepers from seed plants! Those people are idiots.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude who the fuck said that? I'm flowering seed plants right now...I mean if you took cuts then took cuts of those 1st cuts you'd be waiting past 6 months! Fuck that I chose my keepers from seed plants! Those people are idiots.


I concur I have never knock on wood had a herm from seed.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 10, 2020)

My Kosher kush breath are 2 out of 6
Declared females .just up potted to 3 gal smart pots Cutting clones tomorrow and flipping the females to flower soon as they just hit 3 feet. 2 have viney branching and thin stems
( like mom ) the rest are pretty stocky .


----------



## Silencio (Jun 10, 2020)

Garlic Breath 2.0, Stankasaurus, and PBB on Terpy.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 11, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Garlic Breath 2.0, Stankasaurus, and PBB on Terpy.


Thanks I got two stankasaurus. Was gonna grab 10 but then I didn't want to be that asshat reselling packs at 4 times the price lol. 


Running clones from reputable vendors is nice because you'll have a good run no matter what, well as long as it all goes well. 

Seeds are nice too cause you'll find something nobody else has. But you can waste a bunch of time and resources depending on how many you run. I like to do both


----------



## Saysayno (Jun 11, 2020)

I’ve never tried Thug Pug before but I always hear great things. Can someone point me in the direction of a great Thug strain with high yield an high thc? Finishes in 8-9 weeks preferably. Can’t seem to find thc levels from these genetics


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2020)

Chad?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2020)

Damn went for the stankasauraus all gone.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude who the fuck said that? I'm flowering seed plants right now...I mean if you took cuts then took cuts of those 1st cuts you'd be waiting past 6 months! Fuck that I chose my keepers from seed plants! Those people are idiots.


Ya thats the dumbest shit ive ever heard too lol. I wait till i know whats fem then take cuts keep them in cloner until i know the winner once ive flowered the seed plants out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 11, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya thats the dumbest shit ive ever heard too lol. I wait till i know whats fem then take cuts keep them in cloner until i know the winner once ive flowered the seed plants out.


Ya then I will use the seed plant's clones as a small mother plant. I have noticed that the clones can grow somewhat diiferent than the seed plants sometimes, but the seed plant is usually a good indicator of what you're genetics will do. Seed plant runs always produce fucking stellar results for me.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya then I will use the seed plant's clones as a small mother plant. I have noticed that the clones can grow somewhat diiferent than the seed plants sometimes, but the seed plant is usually a good indicator of what you're genetics will do. Seed plant runs always produce fucking stellar results for me.


I think the clones do better because the plant is just older and more mature. But it does seem like revegging the plants does kinda mess them up. I’m not doing revegging anymore, now I’m making sure to have a cut first before switching.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone get their terpy 4 pack random box yet? I'm curious what y'all get


----------



## thujux (Jun 11, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Anyone get their terpy 4 pack random box yet? I'm curious what y'all get


same.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 11, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I think the clones do better because the plant is just older and more mature. But it does seem like revegging the plants does kinda mess them up. I’m not doing revegging anymore, now I’m making sure to have a cut first before switching.


I re vegged my pbb seems its exactly the same plant. Everything down to how fast it vegs.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 11, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Anyone get their terpy 4 pack random box yet? I'm curious what y'all get


 This was what i got in my Terpy Box about what i thought i would get but was hoping for something nicer but hey at $80 a pack and the Raffle is for a Rare Thug Pug pack i guess.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 11, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I re vegged my pbb seems its exactly the same plant. Everything down to how fast it vegs.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Silencio (Jun 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This was what i got in my Terpy Box about what i thought i would get but was hoping for something nicer but hey at $80 a pack and the Raffle is for a Rare Thug Pug pack i guess.


Ah kinda bummer packs but the bubblegum breath is nice


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This was what i got in my Terpy Box about what i thought i would get but was hoping for something nicer but hey at $80 a pack and the Raffle is for a Rare Thug Pug pack i guess.
> View attachment 4592230


Not bad! I'd be interested in the monkey business if you're not not keeping it.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This was what i got in my Terpy Box about what i thought i would get but was hoping for something nicer but hey at $80 a pack and the Raffle is for a Rare Thug Pug pack i guess.
> View attachment 4592230


If that Michigan mouth got freebies that's decent along with the bb. Terpy just dropped a bunch of thug last night, the Michigan mouth was a hundo tho so not bad if you got it for 80.


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> My Kosher kush breath are 2 out of 6
> Declared females .just up potted to 3 gal smart pots Cutting clones tomorrow and flipping the females to flower soon as they just hit 3 feet. 2 have viney branching and thin stems
> ( like mom ) the rest are pretty stocky .
> View attachment 4591839View attachment 4591838View attachment 4591837


These joints grow at light speed I got 8 going all caught up to my honeybells....good shit bro


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This was what i got in my Terpy Box about what i thought i would get but was hoping for something nicer but hey at $80 a pack and the Raffle is for a Rare Thug Pug pack i guess.
> View attachment 4592230


Call me crazy but I think Sophie Jr is in one of these Monkey Business seeds


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

Stankasaurus 1 taking its time


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

Stankasaurus 5 looking like 9 weeks at 6


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

My favorite Billy so far indescribable nose at the moment...will post up the other 3 tomorrow


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 11, 2020)

goMM said:


> My favorite Billy so far indescribable nose at the moment...will post up the other 3 tomorrow
> View attachment 4592686
> View attachment 4592687


Knew that Billy would be frosty af hahah. Indescribable nose eh? .....Describe it


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Knew that Billy would be frosty af hahah. Indescribable nose eh? .....Describe it


I’m a make sure u can do it yourself


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

2 Dingleberry females, gotta few more in the nursery but will wait for those ones to sex


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 11, 2020)

Look at the stems on those fan leaves lmao! long as hell!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 12, 2020)

Flower room is getting rocking n rolling. Tall girl on right is pbb, she has some legs. Massive middle plant is meat breath. About a week in-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Look at the stems on those fan leaves lmao! long as hell!


Haha ya those fan stalks are longer than the plant, lol.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (Jun 12, 2020)

Oregon elite just put up some packs. Expensive though


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 12, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus 5 looking like 9 weeks at 6
> View attachment 4592684
> View attachment 4592685


What that nose like?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

goMM said:


> My favorite Billy so far indescribable nose at the moment...will post up the other 3 tomorrow
> View attachment 4592686
> View attachment 4592687


Hey your girls are screaming for more food. Particularly phosp you hurt your yield but feedem takem bit longer. You got everything else down seems I don't see environment issues but really feed those girls and you will reap much better weight.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 12, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> Oregon elite just put up some packs. Expensive though


Expensive but still way cheaper than what these resellers on IG are charging lol! Guy the other day says he wanted my sunshine lady so I told him I'd trade him for a ruby red and KKB. He was like " bro these packs are going for 400-600$, I'm not getting ripped off, I know what I have!" 

To which I repsponded, keep your untested seed packs. Pissed me off so bad I went and bought the kosher and grapefruit cookies(working on acquiring this as I type)

Yeah let me just pay you 6 times retail because you say so.... You got a bridge to sell too? 

If you're buying 15 packs to resell you're garbage.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## goMM (Jun 12, 2020)

357Slug said:


> What that nose like?


That one has a pepperoni and spreadable cheese a little garlic


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 12, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Expensive but still way cheaper than what these resellers on IG are charging lol! Guy the other day says he wanted my sunshine lady so I told him I'd trade him for a ruby red and KKB. He was like " bro these packs are going for 400-600$, I'm not getting ripped off, I know what I have!"
> 
> To which I repsponded, keep your untested seed packs. Pissed me off so bad I went and bought the kosher and grapefruit cookies(working on acquiring this as I type)
> 
> ...


Ruby red aint untested and I'd be willing to bet it's the best Mr stinky cross out of all. At least the one with the most unique terps. The worst resellers are the ones that don't even grow lol that's next level scum.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 12, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Expensive but still way cheaper than what these resellers on IG are charging lol! Guy the other day says he wanted my sunshine lady so I told him I'd trade him for a ruby red and KKB. He was like " bro these packs are going for 400-600$, I'm not getting ripped off, I know what I have!"
> 
> To which I repsponded, keep your untested seed packs. Pissed me off so bad I went and bought the kosher and grapefruit cookies(working on acquiring this as I type)
> 
> ...


People these days want something for nothing. I wouldn't dare trade none of my packs strictly on the basis I'll be sick if someone found a lifetime keeper. I'll be so pissed. When I first started buying packs I usually bought 2-3 of the same strains based on the fact I felt that gave me the best chance of finding a special plant.


----------



## goMM (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey your girls are screaming for more food. Particularly phosp you hurt your yield but feedem takem bit longer. You got everything else down seems I don't see environment issues but really feed those girls and you will reap much better weight.


Appreciate that....just hunting in gallon (really half gallon pot) not worrying about yield on these runs just searching for keepers, hard to satisfy a bunch of different plants some at different stages


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 12, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> People these days want something for nothing. I wouldn't dare trade none of my packs strictly on the basis I'll be sick if someone found a lifetime keeper. I'll be so pissed. When I first started buying packs I usually bought 2-3 of the same strains based on the fact I felt that gave me the best chance of finding a special plant.


I also prefer keeping at least 2 packs of a strain for a good hunt!  I only do 3 if it's really special and I can actually source that many lol.

My personal stash has 2 Kosher Kush Breath, 2 Lime Studly, 2 Stankasaurus, 2 Meaty One, 2 Honey Bells, 2 Billy, and sadly only 1 Ruby Red, and 1 Ghostbreath.


----------



## goMM (Jun 12, 2020)

PBB XMen cut...don’t throw away mutants they grow faster from clone and are normally the greasiest terpiest ones...have had 2 packs of PBB I refuse to look through thanks to this chick


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 12, 2020)

Whaaat the hell.....be careful what you bid on. Neptune emailed me with this, asking if I'm okay with it.

Hard to fuckin say, those seeds could be trashed.... but where the hell else can I get Lime Studs!! :'| Damn...


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 12, 2020)

Asked for a discount on the auction - not a typical request and prob will be denied but neither is that pack's condition.
That's ridiculous.

How much you wana bet vendor saw my name is the winning bidder and tossed that thing to his dog first.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 12, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Ruby red aint untested and I'd be willing to bet it's the best Mr stinky cross out of all. At least the one with the most unique terps. The worst resellers are the ones that don't even grow lol that's next level scum.


You're basically a ticket scalper at that point. It's trashy behavior. You're abusing the community just to make a quick buck. Gross. 

because gromer says blah blah about ruby red doesn't mean its worth 600$ a pack. That's lunacy and idiotic. If it's tested there should be plenty of pics but I can't find any so I take that with a grain of salt.


growster_23 said:


> People these days want something for nothing. I wouldn't dare trade none of my packs strictly on the basis I'll be sick if someone found a lifetime keeper. I'll be so pissed. When I first started buying packs I usually bought 2-3 of the same strains based on the fact I felt that gave me the best chance of finding a special plant.


When almost everything is f1 pollen Chuck for the most part , it's basically a lottery so I get buying multiple packs but the hype lately has been comedic level.


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Asked for a discount on the auction - not a typical request and prob will be denied but neither is that pack's condition.
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> How much you wana bet vendor saw my name is the winning bidder and tossed that thing to his dog first.


Dude fuck that noise, depends how bad you want it but discount or no dice. 



DarthPlagueis said:


> You're basically a ticket scalper at that point. It's trashy behavior. You're abusing the community just to make a quick buck. Gross.
> 
> because gromer says blah blah about ruby red doesn't mean its worth 600$ a pack. That's lunacy and idiotic. If it's tested there should be plenty of pics but I can't find any so I take that with a grain of salt.


It's tested by gromer, he's got at least 1 pic of it up that I remember seeing but it's irrelevant what he says about it, the mom used tested at over 5% terps which isn't an everyday occurrence and terps breed terps, thc does not.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 12, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> You're basically a ticket scalper at that point. It's trashy behavior. You're abusing the community just to make a quick buck. Gross.
> 
> because gromer says blah blah about ruby red doesn't mean its worth 600$ a pack. That's lunacy and idiotic. If it's tested there should be plenty of pics but I can't find any so I take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> When almost everything is f1 pollen Chuck for the most part , it's basically a lottery so I get buying multiple packs but the hype lately has been comedic level.


Buying something from somewhere and relisting it up at the price you want to is as American as it gets. That isn't abuse to any community.

Gotta call bs on that one. The value of anything is what people are actually willing to pay for it, and if plenty are willing to pay $600 on ruby red then that 'is' the value of it on the market.

Try finding a Meatbreath pack for retail. Never in a million years unless it's a buddy willing to take a loss for ya.

For anyone else reading - I'm not the one he dealt with for any trades but I'm throwin that out there, truth hurts.
Supply and demand is just how value for 'rare' items works. Seeds or otherwise.

People forget that marijuana is not solely a hobby, it's a massive industry and business is business. 
That's why even seedbanks upcharged up to 250% on them.


----------



## Silencio (Jun 12, 2020)

OES just put some packs up
PBB, PB Lady, Putrid Michigan, Future Wife, PB Crunch

GLO also has Stanka and Galic Breath 2.0 for $115.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Buying something from somewhere and relisting it up at the price you want to is as American as it gets. That isn't abuse to any community.
> 
> Gotta call bs on that one. The value of anything is what people are actually willing to pay for it, and if plenty are willing to pay $600 on ruby red then that 'is' the value of it on the market.
> 
> ...


Technically the Chinese came up with that concept so its "as Chinese as it gets."


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Buying something from somewhere and relisting it up at the price you want to is as American as it gets. That isn't abuse to any community.
> 
> Gotta call bs on that one. The value of anything is what people are actually willing to pay for it, and if plenty are willing to pay $600 on ruby red then that 'is' the value of it on the market.
> 
> ...


It's an interesting debate but not one I'm gonna waste my time on. Everyone has their own opinion. If you call a ticket scalper, American, then that's your opinion and I can't convince you otherwise mate. I will say Greed is absolutely, very American 

And I wasn't throwing shots at you. You do you. I got 2 lime studleys and even if you would pay 1000$ a pack I wouldn't sell it at that high of a price because I find it unethical. But everyone is different. Everyone have a good weekend


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 12, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> It's an interesting debate but not one I'm gonna waste my time on. Everyone has their own opinion. If you call a ticket scalper, American, then that's your opinion and I can't convince you otherwise mate. I will say Greed is absolutely, very American
> 
> And I wasn't throwing shots at you. You do you. I got 2 lime studleys and even if you would pay 1000$ a pack I wouldn't sell it at that high of a price because I find it unethical. But everyone is different. Everyone have a good weekend


I know no direct shots, just had to throw in my 2 cents on the topic  Nice score on the limes, either way.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 12, 2020)

What I managed to grab the past few months, I slept on the pug train 2 years and I wish I didn't. Child's Breath Freebies with the Squatch ( I'll get those little fuckers to crack and update you guys ) The Sophisticated Fuel is a GMO Fuel F3 X Sophies Breath cross excited to run that with my thug gear.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 12, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> View attachment 4593539
> What I managed to grab the past few months, I slept on the pug train 2 years and I wish I didn't. Child's Breath Freebies with the Squatch ( I'll get those little fuckers to crack and update you guys ) The Sophisticated Fuel is a GMO Fuel F3 X Sophies Breath cross excited to run that with my thug gear.


Dang, where'd you get the Sophisticated Fuel?
Sophie's Breath is some damn nasty tasty stuff on its own, and crossed with GMO fuel?? Dang!!!!!


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Dang, where'd you get the Sophisticated Fuel?
> Sophie's Breath is some damn nasty tasty stuff on its own, and crossed with GMO fuel?? Dang!!!!!


Umm I got it from Labyrinth for $50 It's a Red Scare Seed Company cross , Very excited to pop em. that GMO Fuel has me excited in itself , Rocket fuel By Archive ( Jet Fuel OG x Face Off OG) crossed with the Skunkmasterflex Chem Cookies cut


----------



## 357Slug (Jun 12, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> View attachment 4593539
> What I managed to grab the past few months, I slept on the pug train 2 years and I wish I didn't. Child's Breath Freebies with the Squatch ( I'll get those little fuckers to crack and update you guys ) The Sophisticated Fuel is a GMO Fuel F3 X Sophies Breath cross excited to run that with my thug gear.


At least you got a pbb, I still see ppl sayin they want pbb... Shit came out years ago and if you don't got yourself a cut by now just go back to sleep.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah lol first pack I got when I decided to buy packs, I was looking at PPB two years ago and never grab it, It was back when thug was on Speakeasy, Tried my best to grab a pack of KKB on recent drops but no luck


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 12, 2020)

It's always nice when you go to check your mail and get a package of seeds you forgot you ordered. Just got this pack of squatch in with child breath freebies from deeply rooted, props to them, they're probably the fastest seedbank that deals with cash only, the way they do it is really organized, multiple emails confirming money got there and packages are on their way. This will most likely be last thugpug order for awhile. Although I've said that before, haha.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 12, 2020)

O ya, sent my cash out june 5th, got my seeds in today. Deeplyrooted is crazy fast.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Buying something from somewhere and relisting it up at the price you want to is as American as it gets. That isn't abuse to any community.
> 
> Gotta call bs on that one. The value of anything is what people are actually willing to pay for it, and if plenty are willing to pay $600 on ruby red then that 'is' the value of it on the market.
> 
> ...


How much do you think some people would pay for a awesome pheno of meatbreath clone?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

Out of all of these plus packs of child's breath and puta breath 2.0..what 2 packs should I pop next? Thinking- Pure Michigan, Muel Fuel, Squatch, and or Childs Breath... Can't decide, chime in


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 13, 2020)

That child’s breath or squatch!


----------



## nc208 (Jun 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How much do you think some people would pay for a awesome pheno of meatbreath clone?


They are going for 500 and under currently.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That child’s breath or squatch!


Ya thats what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How much do you think some people would pay for a awesome pheno of meatbreath clone?


Justincrawn sells his for 600, but that's a 'reputed' cut that goes nearly full black, I assume someone elses find if good would still fetch 300-500 depending.

This is crawns cut (and his pics)


----------



## goMM (Jun 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats what I was thinking as well.


Muel fuel and squatch....have not heard a single half decent germ rate on Child’s breath


----------



## goMM (Jun 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Muel fuel and squatch....have not heard a single half decent germ rate on Child’s breath


Would love to see Puta 2.0 but u already gotta a beauty from Studly


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Would love to see Puta 2.0 but u already gotta a beauty from Studly


Well puta 2.0 is junior, so itd be different!


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How much do you think some people would pay for a awesome pheno of meatbreath clone?


Probably a decent amount or trade


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Would love to see Puta 2.0 but u already gotta a beauty from Studly


I lost the original puta breath keeper cut recently, i mixed the # tags.


----------



## goMM (Jun 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I lost the original puta breath keeper cut recently, i mixed the # tags.


Damn bro I’m sick for u and do remember u saying that...sorry to bring that up now


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Damn bro I’m sick for u and do remember u saying that...sorry to bring that up now


Ya shit happens, what I did is I thought it was like #1 or something when it was #3 or #5. Don't remember the exact numbers. So I ended up keeping the all purple pheno which was fire but no where on the level of the keeper. This was the one I kept by accident, not the keeper. All purp, but not big colas and her colas all flopped over later in flower. End up getting rid of to run the stuff I have now. She was lil to floppy for me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

My meatbreath is a beast lil over a week in flower-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

The all purp pheno like I said -was fire but what I didn't like about it was I topped it like once maybe twice and it grew so many damn colas and they were all small. This caused its stalks/shoots to weaken becaue there was just so many, even with feeding it silca. Fucking was a bitch to trim and had to twist tie to stakes constantly, so it wasn't flopping on the floor or on other plants. Do not miss that plant. Was a real nice high. Great for anxiety, stress and sleep. Pretty much knocked you out and gave you the munchies, lol.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 13, 2020)

Was wondering if anyone had any experience with unicorn poop regs vs fems. Was lucky enough to get a full pack of regs and 3 fems from an opened pack from a buddy


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 14, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Was wondering if anyone had any experience with unicorn poop regs vs fems. Was lucky enough to get a full pack of regs and 3 fems from an opened pack from a buddy


lucky bastard !


----------



## goMM (Jun 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The all purp pheno like I said -was fire but what I didn't like about it was I topped it like once maybe twice and it grew so many damn colas and they were all small. This caused its stalks/shoots to weaken becaue there was just so many, even with feeding it silca. Fucking was a bitch to trim and had to twist tie to stakes constantly, so it wasn't flopping on the floor or on other plants. Do not miss that plant. Was a real nice high. Great for anxiety, stress and sleep. Pretty much knocked you out and gave you the munchies, lol.


Funny I got rid of a few fire plants this year for the same issues


----------



## goMM (Jun 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> My meatbreath is a beast lil over a week in flower-
> View attachment 4594749


This thing is getting it...bounced back from the cuts u took too


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> This thing is getting it...bounced back from the cuts u took too


Ya she did, I gave her a major haircut and she didn't get to stressed out at all. If you zoom in on that pic, check out the stalk.on her


----------



## Railage (Jun 14, 2020)

8 out 8 for the Kosher Kush Breath (33/34 for my total seed run, mother fuck why can’t I get 100%)


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 14, 2020)

Nature?


----------



## goMM (Jun 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya she did, I gave her a major haircut and she didn't get to stressed out at all. If you zoom in on that pic, check out the stalk.on her


That’s a happy root system right der


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 14, 2020)

She has cankles!


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya she did, I gave her a major haircut and she didn't get to stressed out at all. If you zoom in on that pic, check out the stalk.on her


Soil Mix ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 14, 2020)

Monica !!!


----------



## goMM (Jun 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Monica !!! View attachment 4595175View attachment 4595176View attachment 4595177View attachment 4595178View attachment 4595181


Greasy.....or shall I say trich-lubed


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 14, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Soil Mix ?


Ya - pro mix hp- extra perlite, worm castings and terp tea


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya - pro mix hp- extra perlite, worm castings and terp tea


Im using the promix organic blend this run with added perlite. Im loving it.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya - pro mix hp- extra perlite, worm castings and terp tea


Sweet might look into those terp teas to use with my mix. I bought some Malibu compost tea bag's and I never used them


----------



## Silencio (Jun 14, 2020)

Is terp tea different from aact?


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 14, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Is terp tea different from aact?


na you aerate it


----------



## Rolloff (Jun 15, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Was wondering if anyone had any experience with unicorn poop regs vs fems. Was lucky enough to get a full pack of regs and 3 fems from an opened pack from a buddy


 you sure there real I thought thug pug only sold regs


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 15, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> you sure there real I thought thug pug only sold regs


Nope he sold Uni poop in Fem's only like 50 packs tho is why i said he was a lucky bastard just some people don't know what they have or the dudes a real good friend.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 15, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> you sure there real I thought thug pug only sold regs


Hes got a bunch of fems


----------



## Railage (Jun 15, 2020)

PBB #16


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 15, 2020)

That dog-chewed up lime studly auction pack....dude won't accept a discount of any kind.

Refunded -_-"


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That dog-chewed up lime studly auction pack....dude won't accept a discount of any kind.
> 
> Refunded -_-"


How the hell he let a dog chew up a pack


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> How the hell he let a dog chew up a pack


Right, like where were these stored.... x'D 

I ended up hitting up Eclectic Elegance and got a couple packs of his Black Lime Reserve f2s for 120 a pop. He has a lot of Black Lime Reserve crosses, f2s are perfect for me.

That'll likely be a better lime hunt anyways. I still have the one pack of Lime Studly but from most of the pics I've seen a lot are ogkb freaks in there. Which I don't mind - but really after the lime side of either of these strains so just don't need the mutants per se.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Right, like where were these stored.... x'D
> 
> I ended up hitting up Eclectic Elegance and got a couple packs of his Black Lime Reserve f2s for 120 a pop. He has a lot of Black Lime Reserve crosses, f2s are perfect for me.
> 
> That'll likely be a better lime hunt anyways. I still have the one pack of Lime Studly but from most of the pics I've seen a lot are ogkb freaks in there. Which I don't mind - but really after the lime side of either of these strains so just don't need the mutants per se.


Man you might as well hit up the lime king Mean gene and see if he have some stuff. He have the seeds that made blacklime reserve


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 15, 2020)

Some Baby side nugg Porn ! and yess i see the Trellis netting threads no those are not hairs or spiderwebs.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Man you might as well hit up the lime king Mean gene and see if he have some stuff. He have the seeds that made blacklime reserve


I might just do that as well! From what Eclectic told me mean gene wasn't taking the project any further so he got the blessing to work the line into f2, etc. But I can see if he has any original gear left!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I might just do that as well! From what Eclectic told me mean gene wasn't taking the project any further so he got the blessing to work the line into f2, etc. But I can see if he has any original gear left!


Always grab a Pack of Limepop Kush pricey tho $300


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I might just do that as well! From what Eclectic told me mean gene wasn't taking the project any further so he got the blessing to work the line into f2, etc. But I can see if he has any original gear left!


Bro I’m tripping swampboys have those lime kush crosses out there. They did one with triangle mints called lime cake


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro I’m tripping swampboys have those lime kush crosses out there. They did one with triangle mints called lime cake


I've seen the Swamp Boys Brzrkr, Lime Kush x TKm10...whatever that male is called hahah. But seen then I'd want to look for the lime kush specifically, I always try to go back as far as I can to source things so I can get the least dilution I can to the cross I'm after.

That's why I was looking for a Black Lime Reserve cut or a Key Lime Pie cut.
I've got the Lime Studly and then Blue Lime Pie from Sin City, but rather not have the added genetics if I can find something closer to the source.



BigSco508 said:


> Always grab a Pack of Limepop Kush pricey tho $300


I've seen those packs! But never seen any flower so was unsure haha.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've seen the Brzrkr, Lime Kush x TKm10...whatever that male is called hahah. But seen then I'd want to look for the lime kush specifically, I always try to go back as far as I can to source things so I can get the least dilution I can to the cross I'm after.
> 
> That's why I was looking for a Black Lime Reserve cut or a Key Lime Pie cut.
> I've got the Lime Studly and then Blue Lime Pie from Sin City, but rather not have the added genetics if I can find something closer to the source.
> ...


M10 is a old Afghani.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've seen the Swamp Boys Brzrkr, Lime Kush x TKm10...whatever that male is called hahah. But seen then I'd want to look for the lime kush specifically, I always try to go back as far as I can to source things so I can get the least dilution I can to the cross I'm after.
> 
> That's why I was looking for a Black Lime Reserve cut or a Key Lime Pie cut.
> I've got the Lime Studly and then Blue Lime Pie from Sin City, but rather not have the added genetics if I can find something closer to the source.
> ...


Black Lime Reserve has amazing terps


----------



## Railage (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've seen the Swamp Boys Brzrkr, Lime Kush x TKm10...whatever that male is called hahah. But seen then I'd want to look for the lime kush specifically, I always try to go back as far as I can to source things so I can get the least dilution I can to the cross I'm after.
> 
> That's why I was looking for a Black Lime Reserve cut or a Key Lime Pie cut.
> I've got the Lime Studly and then Blue Lime Pie from Sin City, but rather not have the added genetics if I can find something closer to the source.
> ...


I got a pack of his Lime Pop Kush X Skyjaro, only running 2 of them, vegging rn.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 15, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Black Lime Reserve has amazing terps


Sour lime and citrus is what I've read, does that sound about right? :O


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sour lime and citrus is what I've read, does that sound about right? :O


yep , Would go well with MAC


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone have an idea what a pack of meatbreath is worth? Have someone on IG making me an offer.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 15, 2020)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Anyone have an idea what a pack of meatbreath is worth? Have someone on IG making me an offer.


Not to be a scalper  but I sold a pack for 1350 a couple weeks ago. The harvest mutual auction (for a good cause) is like 2300+ right now.
I think 1500 is a good number if it can be had, but anything over 1k.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Not to be a scalper  but I sold a pack for 1350 a couple weeks ago. The harvest mutual auction (for a good cause) is like 2300+ right now.
> I think 1500 is a good number if it can be had, but anything over 1k.


ok glad I asked and glad I seen that auction. Is the original pink clam putabreath and garlicbreath worth anything? Both studly male


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> ok glad I asked and glad I seen that auction. Is the original pink clam putabreath and garlicbreath worth anything? Both studly male


They not worth a trade for meatbreath if that’s what you wanna know.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 15, 2020)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> ok glad I asked and glad I seen that auction. Is the original pink clam putabreath and garlicbreath worth anything? Both studly male


Clear packs have been called a risk and 50% chance it's a fake, by Pug. Even if they're from a seedbank and you bought them - people still have that impression but someone may still find interest.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> They not worth a trade for meatbreath if that’s what you wanna know.


Nah, Ive got all 3. Just wanted to let these 3 go since I have duplicates.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Clear packs have been called a risk and 50% chance it's a fake, by Pug. Even if they're from a seedbank and you bought them - people still have that impression but someone may still find interest.


Not sure on the clear..but thug released gear in orange LACONS when first released and puta def were released in pink initially. Def legit and def worth good coin

Edit: meant to reply to @iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jun 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Clear packs have been called a risk and 50% chance it's a fake, by Pug. Even if they're from a seedbank and you bought them - people still have that impression but someone may still find interest.


Yea, I already hit up Gromer with pics and asked him to verify em. I bought these waaaay back from greenline. Noone was faking pug packs back then. Greenline got his gear straight from Gromer as far as I know.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jun 15, 2020)

As far as I remember Gromer did a tiny first release of Puta in pink clams, IM guessing some ribbing aimed at JB idk, but I got them from thinktank.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 15, 2020)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> As far as I remember Gromer did a tiny first release of Puta in pink clams, IM guessing some ribbing aimed at JB idk, but I got them from thinktank.


Thinktank is legit and good source. And i verify everything you said. I got many of my first thug packs from greenline. Maybe even substrate genetics (lol)


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jun 15, 2020)

Here they be


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 15, 2020)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Here they be


Here comes the DMz


----------



## mindriot (Jun 16, 2020)

A few more PBB shots, this one at day 46. This pheno looks like an early finisher? Really funky smelling



Here is an OGKB day 43


----------



## loop718 (Jun 16, 2020)

Been hanging for 3 days. Ill get some good pics while trimming i cant get shit down here lol. Should be trimming in about a week.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Been hanging for 3 days. Ill get some good pics while trimming i cant get shit down here lol. Should be trimming in about a week. View attachment 4597481View attachment 4597483


Nice dude! you got some trimming work ahead of you, damn makes me look forward and not look forward to the end of July, cause I'll be in the same boat. Nice pull, can't wait to see them trimmed up...


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude! you got some trimming work ahead of you, damn makes me look forward and not look forward to the end of July, cause I'll be in the same boat. Nice pull, can't wait to see them trimmed up...


Yeah anyone that say's they like trimming is either a god dam liar or an idiot and quite possible both !


----------



## Railage (Jun 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yeah anyone that say's they like trimming is either a god dam liar or an idiot and quite possible both !


I like trimming up a new pheno for about 2 seconds then I’m over.

I just don’t trim my personal stuff anymore, I’ll just break off any of the longer sugar leaves when i smoke it


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 17, 2020)

Meatbreath after a little shave and topped ,not much too say except they have a strong kush Smell each time i touch them 


Side shot


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 17, 2020)

Just saw this on ig


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 17, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Just saw this on ig View attachment 4597912View attachment 4597908View attachment 4597909


How much they going for, I noticed 3rd cost charges a bit to much


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How much they going for, I noticed 3rd cost charges a bit to much


I dont know but they sure will not be cheap


----------



## loop718 (Jun 17, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Meatbreath after a little shave and topped ,not much too say except they have a strong kush Smell each time i touch them View attachment 4597905
> 
> 
> Side shot
> View attachment 4597906


Nice and healthy!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 17, 2020)

Guarantee he charges $200 for any Thug Pug Cross


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah more than likely all the thug crosses are going to be 200


----------



## jtgreen (Jun 18, 2020)

Except pure Michigan everything else is a 100 Including many thug crosses what bothers me is he uses copycat genetics s1’s in his breeding


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 18, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Except pure Michigan everything else is a 100 Including many thug crosses what bothers me is he uses copycat genetics s1’s in his breeding


Meh really which ones are from Copy Cat ? Nvm i can't fuck with him if he messes with Copy Clown !


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 18, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Except pure Michigan everything else is a 100 Including many thug crosses what bothers me is he uses copycat genetics s1’s in his breeding


If it the breeder who goes by copycat then that guy is a scammer. I'm heard he's big Dan's greenthumb who is some fool from Rhode island, used to have a really cringey you tube grower page were he ripped of noobs and said awww yaaaa alot, fucking tool.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 18, 2020)

that list of strains looks like he just got a bunch of stock from first class genetics to hit x'D


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

3rd coast is heat
Gmo x oreoz day 40
I'll be grabbing alot of those new crosses


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

Also i never heard anyone or him say he uses copycat s1 to breed. When he dropped this he shouted out some growers and he believe these are the people he sent out the male to or received the females for this next line


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 18, 2020)

After every single one of his strains were 100/pack and then he tried for $200 on the Pure Mich, I feel like that burnt him for me.

When pug dropped the Pure Mich 2.0 for $80, I said yep I'll stick with Gromer, I don't even look at 3rd coast gear.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm not trhing to be a dick but everyone saying he charges too much when he dropped one expensive pack? Shits fiya


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 18, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> I'm not trhing to be a dick but everyone saying he charges too much when he dropped one expensive pack? Shits fiya


Ya dude but 3rd coast is using thug pug genetics, nothing wrong with that, gromer did use another's genetics himself. But....thug pug was charging $80 a pack. Most of people on this thread could start a seed co with all the thug pug genetics they have or at the very least make there own crosses, that's why when we all see so called breeders using gromers stuff and charging alot we look at with a bit of a meh..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 18, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> I'm not trhing to be a dick but everyone saying he charges too much when he dropped one expensive pack? Shits fiya


I got no problem with it though, the seed game is crazy right now...feel like the ones that get super pissed just wish they were making skrill slanging beans


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 18, 2020)

Gromer just did the complete opposite, using overpriced GGG gear and made it super affordable for people.

3rd Coast then went back the other direction, even surprised Gromer. Not angry or downtalking the gear, just wasn't a move that made me interested in the guy.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Gromer just did the complete opposite, using overpriced GGG gear and made it super affordable for people.
> 
> 3rd Coast then went back the other direction, even surprised Gromer. Not angry or downtalking the gear, just wasn't a move that made me interested in the guy.


Fair enough yeah.

I agree that is weak. 

I wouldnt over look the other packs that are reasonably prices because they are heat and oreoz throws insane frost..but thats definitely a move that would turn off alot of people.

Curious what his new line will cost. Honestly I'm up in canada and can grab his packs for 90 or 100 cdn which is for heat


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Gromer just did the complete opposite, using overpriced GGG gear and made it super affordable for people.
> 
> 3rd Coast then went back the other direction, even surprised Gromer. Not angry or downtalking the gear, just wasn't a move that made me interested in the guy.


Ya thats what I said, right


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Gromer just did the complete opposite, using overpriced GGG gear and made it super affordable for people.
> 
> 3rd Coast then went back the other direction, even surprised Gromer. Not angry or downtalking the gear, just wasn't a move that made me interested in the guy.


Gage green was charging huge amounts, gromer brought the dank to the masses at affordable prices. Sorry misterpfff just realized the comment wasn't for me.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude but 3rd coast is using thug pug genetics, nothing wrong with that, gromer did use another's genetics himself. But....thug pug was charging $80 a pack. Most of people on this thread could start a seed co with all the thug pug genetics they have or at the very least make there own crosses, that's why when we all see so called breeders using gromers stuff and charging alot we look at with a bit of a meh..


Speaking of starting a seed company from Growmers genetics Introducing Slick Willy PM2.0 F2 hit your boy on the Dm tip on IG for all you who missed out on PM 2.0


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 18, 2020)

Slick Willy


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

PBB - Damn these mfs veg slow from seed lol
Waiting on my biobizz activera delivery then throwing em under cmh in the flower room
Got 11 of em heading in for a hunt in 2 gals.
Sorry the tents a little mess. Anything in big pots is PBB


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

If anyone cares
Tents full of cannarado goji margy, thug pug pbb, and 3rs coast purple garlic


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 18, 2020)

Shit any of us can make those crosses. Where's a pic of his male? I bet we hunt a better male. The only cross I'd be interested in is the White Meat. I have the PM male stud if someone has a doner meatbreath.


----------



## Renne (Jun 18, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Fair enough yeah.
> 
> I agree that is weak.
> 
> ...


Hey Swarmxking where do you order these from? I'm also up in Canada
Thanks for any info
Cheers Renne


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Shit any of us can make those crosses. Where's a pic of his male? I bet we hunt a better male. The only cross I'd be interested in is the White Meat. I have the PM male stud if someone has a doner meatbreath.


Damn we got some 3rd coast haters here

He selected a male from a collab between him and thug pug

Suddenly now yall can breed better than him haha


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

Renne said:


> Hey Swarmxking where do you order these from? I'm also up in Canada
> Thanks for any info
> Cheers Renne


Elite613genetics
I have had nothing but good experiences and mad freebies. Check the site he has good gear for 80-150 cdn.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 18, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Damn we got some 3rd coast haters here
> 
> He selected a male from a collab between him and thug pug
> 
> Suddenly now yall can breed better than him haha


Im doing the same thing only difference is -150 in the price


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 18, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Im doing the same thing only difference is -150 in the price


I guess. But you didn't do a collab w thugpug


----------



## jtgreen (Jun 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Meh really which ones are from Copy Cat ? Nvm i can't fuck with him if he messes with Copy Clown !


His own Instagram posts shows him using copycat rks and promoting that he will be breeding with it


----------



## jtgreen (Jun 19, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Also i never heard anyone or him say he uses copycat s1 to breed. When he dropped this he shouted out some growers and he believe these are the people he sent out the male to or received the females for this next line


Follow his instagram and c for yourself


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

You know you're in growroom alot when you go to bed and are having nightmares of plants going to shit. Just woke up and was like ah fuck, thankfully just a dream. But seriously wtf I'm even in my growroom in my dreams, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Im doing the same thing only difference is -150 in the price


Gromers probably getting a kickback, right?


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Gromers probably getting a kickback, right?


Gromers used oreoz and made alot of money off pure Michigan as well as queen sugar as well as others.

Id love to see a post from 3rd coast showing he uses copy cat gear that would change my opinion drastically.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Gromers probably getting a kickback, right?


Free?


----------



## jtgreen (Jun 19, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Gromers used oreoz and made alot of money off pure Michigan as well as queen sugar as well as others.
> 
> Id love to see a post from 3rd coast showing he uses copy cat gear that would change my opinion drastically.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 19, 2020)

brunch breath around 7 weeks into bloom. Looks like a relatively quick finisher. Glad I kept a cut of this one


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Gromers used oreoz and made alot of money off pure Michigan as well as queen sugar as well as others.
> 
> Id love to see a post from 3rd coast showing he uses copy cat gear that would change my opinion drastically.


I have a pack of Pure Michigan, can't wait to pop that stuff.


----------



## Railage (Jun 19, 2020)

Ok I’m done I don’t need anymore Thug Pug.

Unless I can find a reasonable Banana Breath, which probably won’t happen lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

Half of the bloom room at 2 weeks exactly-


----------



## goMM (Jun 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Half of the bloom room at 2 weeks exactly-
> View attachment 4599630View attachment 4599632View attachment 4599634


Going the fuck in bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

goMM said:


> Going the fuck in bro


No stakes yet only plant that needs it soon is peanut butter breath. That girl has some stretch


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No stakes yet only plant that needs it soon is peanut butter breath. That girl has some stretch


She's stackin tough though man!!


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 19, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> View attachment 4599428


God damnit lol 
Appreciate you taking thr time to share bro


----------



## Silencio (Jun 19, 2020)

ECSeedBank has some $90 packs up: Meaty One, Nat Gas, PBB, Monkey Business, Hazy Lady, etc.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

Silencio said:


> ECSeedBank has some $90 packs up: Meaty One, Nat Gas, PBB, Monkey Business, Hazy Lady, etc.


I feel like NO one orders hazy lady. Lol. Bet you its awesome. I wonder how long it take to finish


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I feel like one orders hazy lady. Lol. Bet you its awesome. I wonder how long it take to finish


Growmer said that it's a heater, everyone sleeps on it though


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't want to grow anything in a tent with the name haze  personally.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I don't want to grow anything in a tent with the name haze  personally.


Me either, heater or not, I'm all set with hazes, I'm an indica guy thru and thru, plus I hate how long satties take to finish, not to mention, I myself am not a big fan of how the bud looks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I feel like NO one orders hazy lady. Lol. Bet you its awesome. I wonder how long it take to finish


Meant to write," i feel like no one orders" in that post


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jun 19, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Happens to everyone bud. Someone on IG told me to use a seed cracker for older packs.


Ended up trying this with some 7+ year old and surprisingly... it worked. Tried it on 4 seeds that had still not popped after two weeks of soaking. Pinched them between by fingers until I heard a crack. Put them back in the paper towel and the next day all 4 had tails. Got excited and tried it on 4 others of the same old batch but this time I pinched them first before soaking and only got 1 out of 4. Looks like I cracked the shell too much given they were dry.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> Ended up trying this with some 7+ year old and surprisingly... it worked. Tried it on 4 seeds that had still not popped after two weeks of soaking. Pinched them between by fingers until I heard a crack. Put them back in the paper towel and the next day all 4 had tails. Got excited and tried it on 4 others of the same old batch but this time I pinched them first before soaking and only got 1 out of 4. Looks like I cracked the shell too much given they were dry.


That pretty impressive, I found usually after 3 days if no root tails, they are a no go.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pbb at week 7 from flower production


----------



## mindriot (Jun 20, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Pbb at week 7 from flower production


 Looks nice! How does she smell?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 20, 2020)

Nutty/earthy with some funk mixed in


----------



## mindriot (Jun 20, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Nutty/earthy with some funk mixed in


 Similar to mine.. nutty funk with a side of grilled steak. very different


----------



## Silencio (Jun 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Speaking of starting a seed company from Growmers genetics Introducing Slick Willy PM2.0 F2 hit your boy on the Dm tip on IG for all you who missed out on PM 2.0


PM2.0 on phenohut now. $160 a pack tho I dunno at that price


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 20, 2020)

Silencio said:


> PM2.0 on phenohut now. $160 a pack tho I dunno at that price


Told you i got the F2's on lock down .


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2020)

With what I said above, have to mention I do love hybrids, even a 60/40 indica/sativa...I just do not like growing full satties or more sattie leaning indoors. They can be tough to manage inside. I've grown some sativas that looked like they never wanted to finish indoors this one time, that time kinda turned me off on growing out full satties.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 20, 2020)

I just don’t like paranoia, any are fine so long as that’s not part of it. I used to have a bad ass Cindy 99 that was amazing in every way but it made me uncomfortably racy! Felt like I was about to hide behind the curtains, jaw grinding kind of thing. Not terrible if you were out being active but don’t try hanging out. But that’s the most manageable Sativa, @7 week flower and only 50% stretch.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeah I've got pretty bad anxiety so any kind of sativa dom (let alone full sat) gets me all panicky, I def need the sedation from indica dom plants x'DD

And 10 weeks max for me, any longer sucks to flower out, could already have another run underway by 12 weeks.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jun 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That pretty impressive, I found usually after 3 days if no root tails, they are a no go.


Ya I was shocked it worked haha. Definitely motivated me to try to dial in the method because it kills me to toss seeds out.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 20, 2020)

If I can't get it to crack , Or if the seed looks like it'll give me a problem I just use lite grit sand paper on the edges of the seed also. just dont drop your seed loool


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> With what I said above, have to mention I do love hybrids, even a 60/40 indica/sativa...I just do not like growing full satties or more sattie leaning indoors. They can be tough to manage inside. I've grown some sativas that looked like they never wanted to finish indoors this one time, that time kinda turned me off on growing out full satties.


I was going to quote you and question your response lol. You were the one that said it sounded amazing, then you said you wouldn't want it haha. You confused me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I was going to quote you and question your response lol. You were the one that said it sounded amazing, then you said you wouldn't want it haha. You confused me.


Ya I was getting at, that I bet it is great, like a sleeper hit that not a lot of people are hyping like gromers other strains, example- rainylady...my buddy grew that and it is fire, but you don't hear much about it and it's always last to sell out.
Even though it could be amazing I tend to not go for hazes, nothing against them-just not my cup of tea. I did look up the inferno haze from gage green and it does sound interesting... fire og kush × afgan haze...for me puffing on satties makes my mind race, I tend to think way to much, way to deeply about whatever, even a stupid TV show I'm watching, this then leads to me sometimes getting anxiety. I'm sure some other people on here know what I'm talking about


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

I hear Do si do is pretty nice. I have never tried it. Whats it like?


----------



## Palomar (Jun 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I feel like NO one orders hazy lady. Lol. Bet you its awesome. I wonder how long it take to finish


Been wondering that myself

respect,
pal


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I hear Do si do is pretty nice. I have never tried it. Whats it like?


Dosidos is absolute FIRE girl scout cookies strain. Decent amount of breeders are using it in their crosses these days. Its potent, killer bag appeal, and smells awesome. I have grown a few dosi crosses and am flowering a bunch of dosidos crosses right now>>Peanut butter breath and Do•lato, multiple phenos.
You can't go wrong with dosidos, its the quintessential fire newschool strain, that will have staying power for years to come. I'd recommend peanut butter breath from thug pug, dosi•dos from archive and in house genetics have a few dosi crosses worth checking out- 2 that come to mind from in house are Dolato and slurricane. My friend ran slurricane and that shit smelt out of this world good.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a glukie breath and a pbb, can’t wait to run some of these after this solfire run I got going.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dosidos is absolute FIRE girl scout cookies strain. Decent amount of breeders are using it in their crosses these days. Its potent, killer bag appeal, and smells awesome. I have grown a few dosi crosses and am flowering a bunch of dosidos crosses right now>>Peanut butter breath and Do•lato, multiple phenos.
> You can't go wrong with dosidos, its the quintessential fire newschool strain, that will have staying power for years to come. I'd recommend peanut butter breath from thug pug, dosi•dos from archive and in house genetics have a few dosi crosses worth checking out- 2 that come to mind from in house are Dolato and slurricane. My friend ran slurricane and that shit smelt out of this world good.


Have you tried the Norcal cut on it's own? I haven't, but am itching to try it on it's own. I've had several crosses with it and it makes them stupid nice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Have you tried the Norcal cut on it's own? I haven't, but am itching to try it on it's own. I've had several crosses with it and it makes them stupid nice.


No, are you talking about norcal seeds and genetics?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Have you tried the Norcal cut on it's own? I haven't, but am itching to try it on it's own. I've had several crosses with it and it makes them stupid nice.


Heard Archive's dosisos is legit though. My buddies in-house slurricane had several dosi leaning phenos that were so ridiculously fire, and they slightly purped out. He ran them in a tent without co2 and they came out great, so could only imagine how good the slurricanes would turn out in my sealed co2 filled room. The slurricane are up there in some of the best bud I've smelt in the past year. They smelled like those hurricane booze drinks that you get in tall giant colorful plastic cups.
Wanted to mention that I thought I saw Gromer post a pic or 2 of in-house slurricane packs a while back, did he ever plan on using it in a future cross?


----------



## Railage (Jun 21, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I have a glukie breath and a pbb, can’t wait to run some of these after this solfire run I got going.


Just checked out your post on the Solfire thread, cant wait to see them finish, I've probably scrolled past Westside Creeper a hundred times and I've always been curious about their gear.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 21, 2020)

Railage said:


> Just checked out your post on the Solfire thread, cant wait to see them finish, I've probably scrolled past Westside Creeper a hundred times and I've always been curious about their gear.


Yea the west side has a crazy dead fruit smell the one I liked the most of course a male had a orange cookie smell. Really can’t wait to run these pbb the pics in here make my mouth water, well done everyone.


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

Stankasaurus 1

Pepperoni pizza and a horses ass


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

Stankasaurus 1 the other is 5 

Beef ramen seasoning pack and pure ass


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

Billy 6
Zkittlez lemon earthy ammonia


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

Billy 5 Zkittlez Garlic or shall I say Garilique


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

Dingleberry 4


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 21, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus 1 the other is 5
> View attachment 4601670
> Beef ramen seasoning pack and pure ass


Oh shit! Value of the stank just went up! Lol! Nice ladies!


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Oh shit! Value of the stank just went up! Lol! Nice ladies!


I’m at the service of the community


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 21, 2020)

Pumped for stank now! I love these super weird smells that TP cranks out


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 21, 2020)

Pbb flying out the door at Deeply and Oregon elite. Might be our last chance


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Pbb flying out the door at Deeply and Oregon elite. Might be our last chance


R u the blueberry ice cream man


----------



## nc208 (Jun 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No, are you talking about norcal seeds and genetics?


Yes, my understanding is he gave Archive his OGKB which he then used to turn into Dosidos. Archive threw some cuts to Norcal and this was his favorite or something that got passed around Bay area. 

Archives is different, I'm not sure which one Thug Pug used on his PBB.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yes, my understanding is he gave Archive his OGKB which he then used to turn into Dosidos. Archive threw some cuts to Norcal and this was his favorite or something that got passed around Bay area.
> 
> Archives is different, I'm not sure which one Thug Pug used on his PBB.


Ya I'm not sure which one thug uses either, he doesn't really spill the strain info on a lot of his crosses. I can say the pbb I have looks a lot different than most of the dosi I have seen grown out. I have 2 phenos though. 1 pheno I kept as a mother and haven't flowered yet, as I was told it was the dosi leaning so wanted to keep that fucker. Pbb I have in flower has a decent amount of stretch to her, she's a bit of a lanky lady. Still really nice plant though.

That ihg slurricane that I was talking about- one my buddy grew, had a pheno that grows like a legit dosidos, it was a really nice uniform and had nice tight node spacing and had a dosi smell, not so much the slurricane smell.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2020)

goMM said:


> Dingleberry 4
> View attachment 4601679
> View attachment 4601680


O look who it is, its giant fan leaf shoots! Haha


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm not sure which one thug uses either, he doesn't really spill the strain info on a lot of his crosses. I can say the pbb I have looks a lot different than most of the dosi I have seen grown out. I have 2 phenos though. 1 pheno I kept as a mother and haven't flowered yet, as I was told it was the dosi leaning so wanted to keep that fucker. Pbb I have in flower has a decent amount of stretch to her, she's a bit of a lanky lady. Still really nice plant though.
> 
> That ihg slurricane that I was talking about- one my buddy grew, had a pheno that grows like a legit dosidos, it was a really nice uniform and had nice tight node spacing and had a dosi smell, not so much the slurricane smell.


Gromer got his cut from his pheno search ,when he use someone else cut , he will give them credits , thats why archive and gage are so mad, they cant say he stealed their cuts, he paid for all his packs and breed with them , in house is another things ,they used the norcal cut without permission but that wasnt bad until dolato started To have à succès and exploded when slurricane was a big hit, archive was mad as fuck ,threatening seedbank working with him


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Gromer got his cut from his pheno search ,when he use someone else cut , he will give them credits , thats why archive and gage are so mad, they cant say he stealed their cuts, he paid for all his packs and breed with them , in house is another things ,they used the norcal cut without permission but that wasnt bad until dolato started To have à succès and exploded when slurricane was a big hit, archive was mad as fuck ,threatening seedbank working with him


Ya I'm wary of in house, they do have some fire strians that I love but I've seen one of their popular strains straight herm 3 weeks into bloom. Plus don't think they do to much testing with all the strains they have coming out.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm wary of in house, they do have some fire strians that I love but I've seen one of their popular strains straight herm 3 weeks into bloom. Plus don't think they do to much testing with all the strains they have coming out.


Third time I've heard of Inhouse herms in the last week or so. I don't know how I never heard that before, got a few of their packs recently and flowering their platinum kush breath now. I'm gonna have to be watching closely, just gettin to the end of week 1.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Third time I've heard of Inhouse herms in the last week or so. I don't know how I never heard that before, got a few of their packs recently and flowering their platinum kush breath now. I'm gonna have to be watching closely, just gettin to the end of week 1.


You'll probably be fine, its cause in house has a lot of fan boys over in that sub. They flip when you mention herms. If you look around on the sub you'll see its seems to happen a decent amount of times and really good growers have gotten them. I think it also has to do with breeding with unstable cookie genetics. Cookies is definitely more prone to herms especially the lowers/larf that's not getting enough light. Best to lollipop that shit off.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm wary of in house, they do have some fire strians that I love but I've seen one of their popular strains straight herm 3 weeks into bloom. Plus don't think they do to much testing with all the strains they have coming out.


Never had any hermie from them and i grow their gears from where they were still making cross with uncirculated og but good grower i know get hermie from them , i only had 3 hermie in all my grow , 2 throwed sterile flower but one fucking liberty haze from barneys fucked me a grow that the only cie with sensi seed and greenhouse i dont fuck with


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 21, 2020)

Yep that's what I've heard for a long time, cookies genetics more prone, but some crosses just pop bananas a lot easier than others. After the 37 plant seed run last year and only Exotic's strawberries & Cream f2 hermed (4 of them too not just one) when nothing else did, I'm not going to be grabbing any more of his gear.

I've heard the cookies n cream line kinda sucks because of that but figured since he used C&C f2 in the original strawberries and cream, that by the S&C f2 it would be somewhat fixed...but nope they popped too easily with no real stress. And now he came out with C&C IX3....just far too much work on a flawed line that should have been nixed, even if it did produce some amazing phenos for some.


----------



## Railage (Jun 21, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yep that's what I've heard for a long time, cookies genetics more prone, but some crosses just pop bananas a lot easier than others. After the 37 plant seed run last year and only Exotic's strawberries & Cream f2 hermed (4 of them too not just one) when nothing else did, I'm not going to be grabbing any more of his gear.
> 
> I've heard the cookies n cream line kinda sucks because of that but figured since he used C&C f2 in the original strawberries and cream, that by the S&C f2 it would be somewhat fixed...but nope they popped too easily with no real stress. And now he came out with C&C IX3....just far too much work on a flawed line that should have been nixed, even if it did produce some amazing phenos for some.


I got the Strawberry Float from the new IX3 line, I don't know when but I'll run them and I'm not ashamed to let anyone know if some of them herm.

also got his 1/1 Magic Bullet which I think has Strawberries and Cream F2 in it.

I also have 5 of my 6 PBB going in their round 2 of flower. Round 3 for my PBB #3 which it did have some lower nuts on it during its first round of flower (nothing popped up in round 2)


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 21, 2020)

goMM said:


> R u the blueberry ice cream man


I am


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> I am


Bout to get on that bro...sorry I know this Thugger


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 21, 2020)

goMM said:


> Bout to get on that bro...sorry I know this Thugger


All good bro you won’t be disappointed if you have any questions along the way feel free to reach out


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jun 21, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> If I can't get it to crack , Or if the seed looks like it'll give me a problem I just use lite grit sand paper on the edges of the seed also. just dont drop your seed loool


Never tried sand paper but probably less risky than pinching them. Had one of them crack not on the seam of the husk.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jun 21, 2020)

goMM said:


> Billy 5 Zkittlez Garlic or shall I say Garilique
> View attachment 4601674


That Billy 5 looks nice. I have a pack I haven't popped yet. What's the deal with Junior? I bought the pack thinking it was a studly cross but it's pugsbreath, right?


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> That Billy 5 looks nice. I have a pack I haven't popped yet. What's the deal with Junior? I bought the pack thinking it was a studly cross but it's pugsbreath, right?


It’s studly grandson...amazing...but definitely a difference...studly progeny have a gas funk these are more garlic notes....for as much as the Stank is garlicky it’s just as gassy just harder to find the notes with all of the other layers of stank which has studly in both parents


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jun 21, 2020)

Right on, I can get into that. You pop the whole pack? Read the mutant phenos were less likely for Junior crosses.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 22, 2020)

Wait what is this Blueberry Ice Cream shit thou is speaking on and why wasn't the Big Boss /Dad/Me notified of such things? It sounds yummy !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 22, 2020)

Just popped a few Slick Willy's we shall see what comes of it !


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 22, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> Never tried sand paper but probably less risky than pinching them. Had one of them crack not on the seam of the husk.


Sandpaper in a match box and just shake it, very simple method i use


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 22, 2020)

bad pic of it but just secured a meatbreath cut. Pumped


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wait what is this Blueberry Ice Cream shit thou is speaking on and why wasn't the Big Boss /Dad/Me notified of such things? It sounds yummy !


Its Blue Magoo x Emerald City Cookies (Platinum Cookies x Locktite) Terps are blueberry grape candy with a ice cream cookie dough backend. Great color in most of the phenos. Yield is avg to heavy on a bushy sturdy frame. This one will will make you sit back and say “damn” lol


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 22, 2020)

Popped the rest of pack #2 pbb 100% germ


----------



## Railage (Jun 22, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Popped the rest of pack #2 pbb 100% germ


I had 23/24 pbb pop and 35/36 total Thug Pug stuff pop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 22, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Its Blue Magoo x Emerald City Cookies (Platinum Cookies x Locktite) Terps are blueberry grape candy with a ice cream cookie dough backend. Great color in most of the phenos. Yield is avg to heavy on a bushy sturdy frame. This one will will make you sit back and say “damn” lol


Ya liking the strains from redeyed...tri-lock sounds dope


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 22, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Its Blue Magoo x Emerald City Cookies (Platinum Cookies x Locktite) Terps are blueberry grape candy with a ice cream cookie dough backend. Great color in most of the phenos. Yield is avg to heavy on a bushy sturdy frame. This one will will make you sit back and say “damn” lol


Blue magoo is fire. I've ran dynasty genetics blue magoo, their blueberry terps were on point, way better than anything I grew from dj short.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 23, 2020)

Pure Michigan 2.0 Slightly seeded Slick Willy got to Monica the Guy is Good !


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 23, 2020)

Chopped @53 days from flower production


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Pure Michigan 2.0 Slightly seeded Slick Willy got to Monica the Guy is Good ! View attachment 4603575View attachment 4603579View attachment 4603577


Big bro what’s the smoke like


----------



## rm32 (Jun 23, 2020)

Carl’s shoes and stankasaurus about a month in veg. CS is already smelling pretty ripe. Contemplating whether I should flip them soon or just let them run through the entire outdoor season


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Chopped @53 days from flower production


What us that? Looks just like my all purp pheno puta breath? Like exactly


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What us that? Looks just like my all purp phenomof puta breath? Like exactly


SpecialBreath lol that’s some FIRE @Midwestsmoker419


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Chopped @53 days from flower production


I posted some pics of it on page 256, check it out. Looks so much like yours


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What us that? Looks just like my all purp pheno puta breath? Like exactly


Its peanut butter breath.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> SpecialBreath lol that’s some FIRE @Midwestsmoker419


Yea cant wait to see what she does once I really get her dialed in


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya shit happens, what I did is I thought it was like #1 or something when it was #3 or #5. Don't remember the exact numbers. So I ended up keeping the all purple pheno which was fire but no where on the level of the keeper. This was the one I kept by accident, not the keeper. All purp, but not big colas and her colas all flopped over later in flower. End up getting rid of to run the stuff I have now. She was lil to floppy for me.
> View attachment 4594735
> View attachment 4594741View attachment 4594747


Man she is beautiful man rather have that one lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Its peanut butter breath.


Nice man looks fire- running my 1st pbb right now myself, she is about 20 days into flower and is the tallest plant in my flower room, she's looking real good!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Big bro what’s the smoke like


IDK i cant smoke right now. I was a Real Bad Guy I guess and the Federal Government and the Great State of Massachusetts frown on it  6 more months Boss .


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus 1
> View attachment 4601669
> Pepperoni pizza and a horses ass


 Been a bit since I've smelled a horses ass looks good bro


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Been a bit since I've smelled a horses ass looks good bro


Much appreciated bro


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Been a bit since I've smelled a horses ass looks good bro


Who don't know the smell of a Horses Chocolate Starfish in the morning ?


----------



## Silencio (Jun 23, 2020)

Lucious genetics has some of new drop up $100 a pack. Honey bells, Dingle berry, meaty one, juniors jello, moby grape.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 24, 2020)

Couple pbb's heading to the flower room in a week cause I topped and they're slow af. Cloning em all before flip of course. Cheers yall


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 24, 2020)

Two brunch breaths approaching chop, probably give them another week, humidity is brutal so getting bit nervous. These have ripened super quick though so should be fine


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4604819View attachment 4604820
> Two brunch breaths approaching chop, probably give them another week, humidity is brutal so getting bit nervous. These have ripened super quick though so should be fine


Nice dude...you don't have a dehu? A/C and dehu are a must especially in the summer, though I run my a/c 365 days a year in my growroom.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude...you don't have a dehu? A/C and dehu are a must especially in the summer, though I run my a/c 365 days a year in my growroom.


No dehu, I’m super tight on space, so I only run a little AC unit, which usually gets the job done but the humidity has been extra special as of late making things a bit nerve racking. Humidity fluctuating between 50-65%.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> No dehu, I’m super tight on space, so I only run a little AC unit, which usually gets the job done but the humidity has been extra special as of late making things a bit nerve racking. Humidity fluctuating between 50-65%.


You should be ok at that % rate man...try and get some oscillating fans going if you don't have any at the moment. I know what your saying- it's been so fucking muggy this past week in the northeast, it's really gross. We were having great weather for a while, very spring like all of June then bam, it got really hot and humid one day and hasn't let up since...nights have been very humid as well. Good luck dude!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4604819
> Two brunch breaths approaching chop, probably give them another week, humidity is brutal so getting bit nervous. These have ripened super quick though so should be fine


How many day/weeks in are you? You're looking close..


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How many day/weeks in are you? You're looking close..


Yea northeast here, brutal weather. I have an 8” oscillating fan and my carbon filter doesn’t exhaust out, so lots of air movement. I believe I put these under around may 1, so next week will be 8 weeks, much faster finishing for these compared to the PBB I ran last time. I stuck a clone of the more purple plant outside to try and keep it around. The buds are rock hard and the smell is nuts, straight up sunny d.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Yea northeast here, brutal weather. I have an 8” oscillating fan and my carbon filter doesn’t exhaust out, so lots of air movement. I believe I put these under around may 1, so next week will be 8 weeks, much faster finishing for these compared to the PBB I ran last time. I stuck a clone of the more purple plant outside to try and keep it around. The buds are rock hard and the smell is nuts, straight up sunny d.


Ya you should be good to chop next week, if you flush start flushing her. I found most of the thug pug I've run finish fast.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 24, 2020)

Also if you have that much air movent and keep the rh% under 65 preferably under 60%, you'll be alright. 
Ya its crazy how humid it is been up here now, to oppressive to even spend more than 10 minutes outside. People not from here don't realize how brutally humid it gets in the northeast, especially MA.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you should be good to chop next week, if you flush start flushing her. I found most of the thug pug I've run finish fast.


I’m just in homemade soil, same soil for 3 years. I just add compost to bring up fertility when needed, so no flushing required.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 25, 2020)

Day 4 of trim jail fmlllllll!!!! Ima wait till everythings done and slap you guys with some pics. This is my best run! First time ive ran all pug gear and holy fuck ima cry when i let some of these girls go.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 26, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Day 4 of trim jail fmlllllll!!!! Ima wait till everythings done and slap you guys with some pics. This is my best run! First time ive ran all pug gear and holy fuck ima cry when i let some of these girls go.


 I have yet to start my sentence trimmed a few samples to give away but that's about it . Seeded anyways with a bunch of f2's so this run was a wash no fucking way i'm parting with bag seed for someone to find something amazing with. Also remember
theirs all ways room at la casa de Jefe Hog !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 26, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Day 4 of trim jail fmlllllll!!!! Ima wait till everythings done and slap you guys with some pics. This is my best run! First time ive ran all pug gear and holy fuck ima cry when i let some of these girls go.


She's bored right now anyways


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 26, 2020)

Also a a week or so she will be ready to take a few snips


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 26, 2020)

Indoor baby Stanks aka Petrie, Ducky, Spike, & Littlefoot !


----------



## goMM (Jun 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Indoor baby Stanks aka Petrie, Ducky, Spike, & Littlefoot !View attachment 4606370


Loving Petrie or is that Littlefoot lol


----------



## loop718 (Jun 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I have yet to start my sentence trimmed a few samples to give away but that's about it . Seeded anyways with a bunch of f2's so this run was a wash no fucking way i'm parting with bag seed for someone to find something amazing with. Also remember
> theirs all ways room at la casa de Jefe Hog !


What happened had a intersex plant or a full blown herm?


----------



## goMM (Jun 26, 2020)

loop718 said:


> What happened had a intersex plant or a full blown herm?


Pretty sure one of the three males he had pollinated them


----------



## TerpJourney (Jun 26, 2020)

Trim jail is a bitch. Day 4 today


----------



## loop718 (Jun 26, 2020)

goMM said:


> Pretty sure one of the three males he had pollinated them


Ahhh i see


----------



## loop718 (Jun 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Indoor baby Stanks aka Petrie, Ducky, Spike, & Littlefoot !View attachment 4606370


Hahahaha forgot all about land before time thats hilarious.


----------



## goMM (Jun 26, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Hahahaha forgot all about land before time thats hilarious.


He’s a beast for that right


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 26, 2020)

TerpJourney said:


> Trim jail is a bitch. Day 4 today


Damn foo you harvest 30 pounds or what 
I hate trimming. Half the time I let my shit get too dry cause I can only do a QP about every hour and that's focused. 

It's the worst when it's your first run of something and you don't defoliate enough. 

On the thugpug, I kept got one male only so I put him outside. He's covered in bugs. I don't want to bring em inside. Hoping to cover the plant in a garbage bag. Shake the pollen. Store it in a vial and deep freeze it. That's my plan with secret chief from bodhi as well. Unfortunately I didn't clone the meatbreath dad as he's short and squat, very slow. But I'll make F2s if I store the pollen right. Never have made my seeds on purpose. Doing SC x MB and MB x SC. That'll be by next hunt which I'm putting some serious fire on the back burner for them. Winner of the group shall be called Secret Meating in honor of 420. 

Got 4 MB girls. One super Dad leaning. Showed it to gromer and his first response was that looks like my Studly. 2 are in betweeners and one is slow ogkb plant that I'm gonna scrap. I got one plant left behind named the mutant pheno. Hoping that it is a male. 

The studly leaning one was ironically meatbreath#1 and I'm very happy with how she smells at day 25. It's a very classic chemmy stinky smell. Not what I anticipated but I love.it. 

The other 3 smell rancid, like spoiled garbage and to be honest I don't like it haha. I'd post pics but they are not showing much yet and are in 1 gallons.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 26, 2020)

Lmao same here my shit gets dry because I can't trim quick enough x'DD 

Not to mention I like having trim so I try to take off all I can which doubles or triples the time...


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 26, 2020)

Just grabbed a quarter of Meat Breath from the local plug and It's some dank shit and has seeds in it


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 26, 2020)

I do dab's all day usually and I just had to put the joint out haha


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 27, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ahhh i see


 I must of dragged some pollen or it got air born when i collected from Slick it couldn't of been the other 2 because they where long gone before their sac's where even close to busting.
Guess a lesson learned .


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 27, 2020)

goMM said:


> Loving Petrie or is that Littlefoot lol


They are in the order they are Named. 
Petrie was a ugly Runty mofo so the mutant gets his name !


----------



## Armyofsprout (Jun 27, 2020)

Im looking for peanut butter breath. Anyone got it?


----------



## Railage (Jun 27, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Im looking for peanut butter breath. Anyone got it?


Deeply Rooted for $160


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 27, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Im looking for peanut butter breath. Anyone got it?


I got lucky and got 1 pack for 80$ before all the craziness.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Jun 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> Deeply Rooted for $160


Need seeds


----------



## Silencio (Jun 27, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Need seeds











Thug Pug Genetics - Peanut Butter Breath - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


Thug Pug Genetics – Peanut Butter Breath Dosidos x Mendobreath F2 10 regular seeds per pack




www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com


----------



## nc208 (Jun 27, 2020)

Glo has about 8 packs up of different stuff. Moby grape, dingle Berry, juniors jello, monkey business, stankasaurus, meaty one and something else if anyone is still hunting.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 27, 2020)

That mark up though damn


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 27, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> That mark up though damn


And the prices they have listed are discounted. Meaty was 200+ last week, seems like nobody would buy them at 3x the retail price


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 27, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> And the prices they have listed are discounted. Meaty was 200+ last week, seems like nobody would buy them at 3x the retail price


Haha they're seeing how far they can push it the greedy fucks!! Glad I'm out and got all my thug pug at $80 a pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 27, 2020)

Things over here are getting seriously stacked @ 22 days in flower-


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Things over here are getting seriously stacked @ 22 days in flower-
> View attachment 4607863View attachment 4607864View attachment 4607865


What is this ? Great structure, looks like better yielder than most TP types


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Things over here are getting seriously stacked @ 22 days in flower-
> View attachment 4607863View attachment 4607864View attachment 4607865


22 you say? Hell yeah


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Lmao same here my shit gets dry because I can't trim quick enough x'DD
> 
> Not to mention I like having trim so I try to take off all I can which doubles or triples the time...


Buy some airtight totes at Walmart. That’s what I use to slow down the drying in the summer. Gotta burp em everyday, sometimes for a few hours, but it can buy a couple weeks time if you need it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Buy some airtight totes at Walmart. That’s what I use to slow down the drying in the summer. Gotta burp em everyday, sometimes for a few hours, but it can buy a couple weeks time if you need it.


Also 5 gallon food safe buckets with gamma seal lids works wonders, thats how I cure large amounts.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> What is this ? Great structure, looks like better yielder than most TP types


Ya you know what I believe that a ihg do•lato I posted that half asleep, meant to post it in my grow journal. The huge branch leaning in the back like leaning tower of Pisa is peanut butter breath- got to stake her tonite, its a monster. I'll get some shots of my meat breath and pbb tonight.
Damn though, you got a good eye.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you know what I believe that a ihg do•lato I posted that half asleep, meant to post it in my grow journal. The huge branch leaning in the back like leaning tower of Pisa is peanut butter breath- got to stake her tonite, its a monster. I'll get some shots of my meat breath and pbb tonight.
> Damn though, you got a good eye.


didn't notice the leaner til i read that x'DD


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> didn't notice the leaner til i read that x'DD


Ya its a side shoot but almost 4ft long....really strong though. Its leaning but its not flopping


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 28, 2020)

The Meat Breath gods have blessed me with some bagseed


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 28, 2020)

Smell is sweet rancid meat funk


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Glo has about 8 packs up of different stuff. Moby grape, dingle Berry, juniors jello, monkey business, stankasaurus, meaty one and something else if anyone is still hunting.


Damn wish the dingleberry wasn't 200. I just can't pull the trigger. Good shit though man. Alway


superdank330 said:


> View attachment 4608481
> 
> The Meat Breath gods have blessed me with some bagseed


That's dope bro! Wonder if they selfed themselves or something else got away in the flower room they didn't catch in time. Usually I find some killer in bag seed like that. Bet you find some in those beans


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2020)

Meat Breath 24 days in flower-


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Meat Breath 24 days in flower-
> View attachment 4608733View attachment 4608735View attachment 4608748


Looks good. Mine are pretty similar at day 27. Not much of stackers aye? Do they eventually put on some weight or is this one of those light yielding Gromer strains?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Looks good. Mine are pretty similar at day 27. Not much of stackers aye? Do they eventually put on some weight or is this one of those light yielding Gromer strains?


Ya I noticed thug stuff throws on weight halfway thru even at around week 5, you'll see em start beefing up. All these clone plants are under 2000w of metal halide, don't know if that the cause(probably not)... I'm switching the bulbs to hps tomorrow. Other half of the room is 2000w hps. I'm digging how the plant look under MH though so I might keep each half of the room with 1-1k watt MH bulb and 1-1k watt HPS bulb, same with the other side.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Looks good. Mine are pretty similar at day 27. Not much of stackers aye? Do they eventually put on some weight or is this one of those light yielding Gromer strains?


I would say this meat is going to yield huge, this is really big plant, I'll take a pic of top of the plant. She got a lot of fucking tops and I can just tell she is going to throw some weight.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I would say this meat is going to yield huge, this is really big plant, I'll take a pic of top of the plant. She got a lot of fucking tops and I can just tell she is going to throw some weight.


Good to hear. Mine are in either 1 or 2 gallon pots so I'm just looking to see which one is the best. Mine are a bunch of tops as well but since I don't do nutes I really am not expecting much of yield. Good to hear they stack on much later on


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Good to hear. Mine are in either 1 or 2 gallon pots so I'm just looking to see which one is the best. Mine are a bunch of tops as well but since I don't do nutes I really am not expecting much of yield. Good to hear they stack on much later on


Ya im in 5 gals fabric pots


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 29, 2020)

Man, this is tasty! Some of the best taste I’ve ever had!! Maybe I’ll get lucky too, might have to start begging lol


----------



## goMM (Jun 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Man, this is tasty! Some of the best taste I’ve ever had!! Maybe I’ll get lucky too, might have to start begging lolView attachment 4609052View attachment 4609053


People have begged for less


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 29, 2020)

Has anyone else that has meat breath find it very hard to clone? Most didn't take in the bubble cloner. Took forever to throw roots...


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 29, 2020)

GLO lowered a few of his prices 170-175 instead of 200


----------



## Joedank (Jun 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> GLO lowered a few of his prices 170-175 instead of 200


4 females 2 males on the kosher kush breath. 
just about to flip them . Pics tomorrow


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 29, 2020)

Wow a lot of them went quick, interesting what 25$ off can do x'D


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 30, 2020)

a lot of what ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 30, 2020)

Joedank said:


> 4 females 2 males on the kosher kush breath.
> just about to flip them . Pics tomorrow


How did you get males out of a Fem Pack bro ?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How did you get males out of a Fem Pack bro ?


Kosher kush breath isnt fem? Lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah Kosher Kush Breath used Junior (pugsbreath f2/mendobreath f4) for it

P.s. though - Kush Mints 11 from Seed Junky was actually a male found in a pack of RH's cut of Kushmints that Beezy reversed to itself (so fems). Apparently it's very very rare....and I don't know why a breeder would use that either but then again it's Seed Junky.


----------



## jtronic (Jun 30, 2020)

Back left is a Stankasaurus female. I only popped 2 seeds and got 1 male, 1 female. Starting to have a foul stench.. lol 
Was hoping for some cherry terps but looking good so far! Will post again in flower..


----------



## Silencio (Jun 30, 2020)

Finally got my terpy box. Garlic Breath2.0, Stankasaurus, PB Lady, and PB Crunch. Not bad!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

Here's another few shots of the meat breath @26 days in flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

26 days in bloom-Black cherry pie breath-


----------



## Smgcut (Jun 30, 2020)

Just fort I chime in on this thread as I hold some real old beans of his, first ever public release under gromer if I’m correct lol.


----------



## Smgcut (Jun 30, 2020)

A few cherry puff s1


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

Thugs breath, few phenos-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

Here my pbb, @26 in flower. She was a lanky girl for sure. Had a pretty good stretch. Not the greatest node spacing and isn't packing in as much size as other plants, but time will tell. She is a beautiful plant though-


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jun 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone else that has meat breath find it very hard to clone? Most didn't take in the bubble cloner. Took forever to throw roots...


All my phenos rooted very well. I do rapid rooters and a dome though. I used to do the cloner but got tired of cleaning it all the time. Do you clean yours regularly?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> All my phenos rooted very well. I do rapid rooters and a dome though. I used to do the cloner but got tired of cleaning it all the time. Do you clean yours regularly?


Ya I deep clean and run hydro-grade hydrogen peroxide h202. This was a new unit also. This pheno I got is just tuff to clone...dude I got from is having trouble with it also. 
Anyways this is another shot of the meat breath. The meat breath takes up.the entire frame of this pic, she's a monster-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2020)

so check this thing out, all my plants are 26 from flip in flower room, look how thick and far along this dolato is, girl is throwing some serious frost as well-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> All my phenos rooted very well. I do rapid rooters and a dome though. I used to do the cloner but got tired of cleaning it all the time. Do you clean yours regularly?


Ya forgot to mention I was using a brand new bigger 80 site bubble cloner that I wasn't use to. Its creates a lil more heat and I should have had it on a 15min on/off timer. This was definitely the issue plus it was very hot a for a few weeks straight and I don't have an a/c in that part of basement where cloning rack is. I should have took backup cuts in my aerocloner and into soil. During summer going to have to move the rack upstairs where I have a mini split a/c going.


----------



## Railage (Jul 1, 2020)

Some KKB babies gonna try to get them cloned and in flower in about 57 days.

And some day 23 PBB round 2 on them


----------



## thujux (Jul 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> Some KKB babies gonna try to get them cloned and in flower in about 57 days.
> 
> And some day 23 PBB round 2 on themView attachment 4611242View attachment 4611243View attachment 4611245


nice, about how tall are those pbbs at the moment?


----------



## Railage (Jul 1, 2020)

thujux said:


> nice, about how tall are those pbbs at the moment?


About 4ft tall on the tallest two (I have 2 per of 5 phenos)


----------



## loop718 (Jul 1, 2020)

This my favorite girl of all time. My first cut of pbb well over a year old.


----------



## Rusty the Robot (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry, I don’t mean to hijack this thread in any way but I’ve been reading it for a while and joined the site to chime in. As a novice, Ive been learning from working with friend’s cuts and random beans. I just recently stumbled upon Meat Breath though and had to know where this amazing plant originated, which obviously led me to Gromer/Thug Pug. Pug hasn’t exactly blown up in the Southwest, or maybe I’ve been living under a rock, but then all of a sudden a week or two after my discovery he announced his retirement. I along with many others went nuts trying to procure his gear. 

My questions for this lovely group are...

Is his gear worth the hype?

As a novice, should I wait until my skills are refined until I try popping his beans or are they stable and fairly easy to grow?

Also, has anyone ever purchased from capital city seed bank? They have a bunch of his gear still, whereas everyone else is sold out. However, they are in the old clam shell packs, which makes me think they are possibly quite old. To my understanding, he switched to the orange packs a while ago.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 1, 2020)

Hunting some pbb!
Some cousins next to it approaching harvest. Currently seeing and cloning and all that jazz!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 1, 2020)

Honey Bells , Moby Grape , Meaty One and Juniors Jello up on right now
*Luscious Genetics*


----------



## loop718 (Jul 1, 2020)

Nug shots from the sherb, puta and poop hunt. Natural light no flash only keeping sherb breath 5 and unicorn poop 2 both check all boxes for me the smell is so loud on both!
PBB

Sherb 5 winnerUnicorn Poop 3Sherb Breath 9
Puta Breath 3
Sherb Breath 4
Unicorn Poop 2 Winner
Strawberries and Cream winner from past hunt (exotic genetix)
NYC Chem winner from past hunt (Top Dawg)


----------



## Railage (Jul 1, 2020)

What terps are other people getting on their peanut butter breaths, mine are definitely potent and look great but all have raunchy meaty terps, and I actually don’t really like them.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> What terps are other people getting on their peanut butter breaths, mine are definitely potent and look great but all have raunchy meaty terps, and I actually don’t really like them.


Mine smells like hot cat piss and soybeans lol


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Mine smells like hot cat piss and soybeans lol


Hows the terps on the Strawberrys and Cream?


----------



## When (Jul 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> What terps are other people getting on their peanut butter breaths, mine are definitely potent and look great but all have raunchy meaty terps, and I actually don’t really like them.


My keeper pbb reeks of sour work boots and caraway seed, it’s delicious


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2020)

⁰


loop718 said:


> This my favorite girl of all time. My first cut of pbb well over a year old. View attachment 4611352


Damn bro you keep the girl looking solid for being in a small container. Do you chop the rootbound soil block and half in repot it in same container? Looks awesome!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Nug shots from the sherb, puta and poop hunt. Natural light no flash only keeping sherb breath 5 and unicorn poop 2 both check all boxes for me the smell is so loud on both!
> PBB
> View attachment 4611726
> Sherb 5 winnerView attachment 4611727Unicorn Poop 3View attachment 4611728Sherb Breath 9View attachment 4611729
> ...


Dude didn't have to see sherb 5 u nder that pic, new it was sherb breath right away! Good work man, all looks fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Nug shots from the sherb, puta and poop hunt. Natural light no flash only keeping sherb breath 5 and unicorn poop 2 both check all boxes for me the smell is so loud on both!
> PBB
> View attachment 4611726
> Sherb 5 winnerView attachment 4611727Unicorn Poop 3View attachment 4611728Sherb Breath 9View attachment 4611729
> ...


Dude didn't have to see sherb 5 under that pic, knew it was sherb breath right away! Good work man, all looks fire. You must've been busy trimming, was wondering were you been, haven't seen you pop up in a week or so. Glad you back bro, hope you have your flower room is filled again.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2020)

Loop your sherb has to be pretty close to this pheno. No flash outside-


----------



## loop718 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Loop your sherb has to be pretty close to this pheno. No flash outside-
> View attachment 4611860View attachment 4611862


Hahhaha wowww its like exactly the same!


----------



## loop718 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude didn't have to see sherb 5 under that pic, knew it was sherb breath right away! Good work man, all looks fire. You must've been busy trimming, was wondering were you been, haven't seen you pop up in a week or so. Glad you back bro, hope you have your flower room is filled again.


Omg dude took me like a week of straight trimming. Thank god its over. Couple weeks ill b flipping halitosis breath, 3 chems, gg4 ibl and platinum kush breath. Then ima take a break from hunting and run my winners.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Omg dude took me like a week of straight trimming. Thank god its over. Couple weeks ill b flipping halitosis breath, 3 chems, gg4 ibl and platinum kush breath. Then ima take a break from hunting and run my winners.


Nice dude hard work pays off! Plants came out great!


----------



## loop718 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude hard work pays off! Plants came out great!


Thanks bro! What week you creeping up on?


----------



## loop718 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> ⁰
> 
> Damn bro you keep the girl looking solid for being in a small container. Do you chop the rootbound soil block and half in repot it in same container? Looks awesome!


I havent yet hahahaha its coming soon. Ill chop a inch off all sides and bottom and put it in a larger container when i do.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I havent yet hahahaha its coming soon. Ill chop a inch off all sides and bottom and put it in a larger container when i do.


You water once a day?


----------



## loop718 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You water once a day?


Yep once a day. I top dress with one shot once a month ph water to 6.2 everyday and feed a bottle feed once a week. I dont have room for 6 mothers so i keep em small and chopped.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jul 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> This my favorite girl of all time. My first cut of pbb well over a year old. View attachment 4611352


That bonsai is rad... I'm working on my first bonsai. Been working on mine in a 1 gallon - looks like yours is smaller.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jul 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> Some KKB babies gonna try to get them cloned and in flower in about 57 days.
> 
> And some day 23 PBB round 2 on themView attachment 4611242View attachment 4611243View attachment 4611245


what LED are you running?


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 2, 2020)

Long time looker first time poster! Got my hands on a few packs of thugs gear finallyyyy. Not confident enough in my skill and setup to crack any yet but, excited to have them in the vault hopefully for next season. Been reading as much of this thread as possible and super super excited.


----------



## Railage (Jul 2, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> what LED are you running?


the light you can see is an EST Tech 480 but it’s Optic 8 LEDs above the PBBs and Optic 150s above the seedlings.

oh and the blurples are LED G8s and we’re just running them until their warranty is out


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thanks bro! What week you creeping up on?


Coming up on 4, almost halfway thru


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yep once a day. I top dress with one shot once a month ph water to 6.2 everyday and feed a bottle feed once a week. I dont have room for 6 mothers so i keep em small and chopped.


Ya dude I gotta start trying your method, you keep a legit bonsai and I know for a fact it harder than it looks. Good for you man, it's amazing!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Rusty the Robot said:


> Sorry, I don’t mean to hijack this thread in any way but I’ve been reading it for a while and joined the site to chime in. As a novice, Ive been learning from working with friend’s cuts and random beans. I just recently stumbled upon Meat Breath though and had to know where this amazing plant originated, which obviously led me to Gromer/Thug Pug. Pug hasn’t exactly blown up in the Southwest, or maybe I’ve been living under a rock, but then all of a sudden a week or two after my discovery he announced his retirement. I along with many others went nuts trying to procure his gear.
> 
> My questions for this lovely group are...
> 
> ...


His gear is definitely worth the hype, check out the pics. That being said I wouldn't say its great genetics for beginners. I'd say you should have some grows under you belt and environment in check before you run some thug. Definitely need everything dialed in. 
With regards to the packs, ya the orange packs are his most current, but if you have access to old stock and its legit, I'd say you should probably grab them, since they are very sought after. That being said I had a tough time germinating some of his old stuff, so be warned. Also make sure they are not fakes, seems to be happening. I'd say fulck it and pop em, you'll will continue to be a better growing each run. What older strains do you have access to?? Good luck!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey Loop or anyone else that ran peanut butter breath. How long do some of the phenos you grew take to finish in flower??? Got the lanky stretchy girl in flower right now and she's coming up on 30 days. Looks like this pheno of pbb might go a lil longer than most of my other thug strains. Who knows though, she might really start swelling in next few weeks, was just wondering mayne????


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> What terps are other people getting on their peanut butter breaths, mine are definitely potent and look great but all have raunchy meaty terps, and I actually don’t really like them.


Railage I saw your running pbb right now as well, I think I have a similar pheno to yours...have you run the pbb before or is it a 1st run? 
Here's my pbb, she is a beautiful plant, just lanky as fuck and has big node spacing gaps. Looking like an upwards of 10 week finisher tough to tell though. This is her at around 24-25 days in flower


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

@Railage FWIW rancid meat smells tend to morph on cure to wicked dankness if you haven’t ran Casey Jones, it’s pretty “meaty” and has a great taste. Every pheno I have ever let go because of “rankness” during flower has made me regret letting it go.


----------



## Railage (Jul 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Railage I saw your running pbb right now as well, I think I have a similar pheno to yours...have you run the pbb before or is it a 1st run?
> Here's my pbb, she is a beautiful plant, just lanky as fuck and has big node spacing gaps. Looking like an upwards of 10 week finisher tough to tell though. This is her at around 24-25 days in flower
> View attachment 4613122
> View attachment 4613123
> View attachment 4613125


This is my 2nd run of them, right around the same day of flower for us too, I’ll make sure to take individual pics of my phenos so we can compare.

4/5 of mine a tall and lanky and 1 is kind of a shorty.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> This is my 2nd run of them, right around the same day of flower for us too, I’ll make sure to take individual pics of my phenos so we can compare.
> 
> 4/5 of mine a tall and lanky and 1 is kind of a shorty.


Ya I have the shorter, more squat pheno of pbb also. I kept it back as a mother plant, so I can get a bunch of cuts and do a big run of her. The person I got the cuts from said I would like the short pbb more than the tall lanky one that is flowering right now


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jul 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> the light you can see is an EST Tech 480 but it’s Optic 8 LEDs above the PBBs and Optic 150s above the seedlings.
> 
> oh and the blurples are LED G8s and we’re just running them until their warranty is out


Right on - been liking the results? It's been tough to find an LED that performs like HPS and doesn't give them that LED stress look.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

I can’t speak to the growth characteristics but I’ve sampled quite a bit of peanut butter breath at this point and I can say the terps are all over the place. I got a couple packs of those and I’m anxious to try them but I know I’m gonna need some space because that’s gonna be a wide hunt.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 3, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> Right on - been liking the results? It's been tough to find an LED that performs like HPS and doesn't give them that LED stress look.


I think current LEDs outperform HPS tbh. I've had a small cob led tent for a few years now, and I made the switch with my main tent at end of last year. Plants look happier than ever and my yields are up. The only time I've seen any stress is from putting too much light in the small tent, but the dimmer fixes that.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 3, 2020)

I was skeptical about LED, doing my first run with them, but I'm pleasantly surprised so far how the ladies look, fantastic. I use two HLG600 V2 Rspec lights. No light stress, just staaackin.

Veg seems tougher than bloom, oddly enough.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 3, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I think current LEDs outperform HPS tbh. I've had a small cob led tent for a few years now, and I made the switch with my main tent at end of last year. Plants look happier than ever and my yields are up. The only time I've seen any stress is from putting too much light in the small tent, but the dimmer fixes that.


Yall ever run cmh?
Makes em piss crystals 

I personally think top notch led is the best tied with cmh (the new 1000w cmh gonna shit on everything)

Hps is cool and good yield but I can run a clone under 315cmh and one under my 600 hps and get a way better product under cmh. Strain and cut depending ofc


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I was skeptical about LED, doing my first run with them, but I'm pleasantly surprised so far how the ladies look, fantastic. I use two HLG600 V2 Rspec lights. No light stress, just staaackin.
> 
> Veg seems tougher than bloom, oddly enough.


What issues did you have in veg?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 3, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> What issues did you have in veg?


I think it was more related to the soil I was using....Nectar nutes don't appear to play well at all with foxfarm oceanforest - soon as I switched back to Nectar #4 they went right back to being happy.

But from what I've read and been told - LEDs full white spectrum cause the plant to need more micronutrients than MH or HPS do, and I noticed my ladies were eeeeeating up the magnesium, I've since been adding in 2-3x the amount of magnesium that I ever have before and they're back to normal. So that's the only real difference I've noticed.

Since I flipped to bloom, they stopped showing the 'need' for anything.....just looks good all the time. Veg took a little more effort to keep them looking 100


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 3, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Yall ever run cmh?
> Makes em piss crystals View attachment 4613400
> 
> I personally think top notch led is the best tied with cmh (the new 1000w cmh gonna shit on everything)
> ...


I was actually planning on switching to cmh for the resin and terps, when I stumbled on to the leds. Still planning to try cmh one day because of pictures like that!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 3, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Yall ever run cmh?
> Makes em piss crystals View attachment 4613400
> 
> I personally think top notch led is the best tied with cmh (the new 1000w cmh gonna shit on everything)
> ...


My issue with HPS is that I don't believe 600 to be 'enough' in general. 

If you run a 1k HPS you get wayyyy more to your ladies than 600w.
But then I guess you'd be comparing the 1k HPS to a bigger CMH type (I don't know them but I recall some CMH 600 something).


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I think it was more related to the soil I was using....Nectar nutes don't appear to play well at all with foxfarm oceanforest - soon as I switched back to Nectar #4 they went right back to being happy.
> 
> But from what I've read and been told - LEDs full white spectrum cause the plant to need more micronutrients than MH or HPS do, and I noticed my ladies were eeeeeating up the magnesium, I've since been adding in 2-3x the amount of magnesium that I ever have before and they're back to normal. So that's the only real difference I've noticed.
> 
> Since I flipped to bloom, they stopped showing the 'need' for anything.....just looks good all the time. Veg took a little more effort to keep them looking 100


Ah ok, I use a living soil mix, so they must have been able to find everything they needed. I do find young plants can get stressed by the light intensity though, so i rarely run them above 50% for veg and they seem happier for it.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> My issue with HPS is that I don't believe 600 to be 'enough' in general.
> 
> If you run a 1k HPS you get wayyyy more to your ladies than 600w.
> But then I guess you'd be comparing the 1k HPS to a bigger CMH type (I don't know them but I recall some CMH 600 something).


315, 630, 630 de, 945w are the cmh wattages. They also have ceramic hps in the 1000 water. Ive used a 315 and the whole spectrum is great they are best for supplement I found lacking in the power dept. Either mix cmh with hps but then you got crazy amounts of heat or mix with led strips and cobs.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 315, 630, 630 de, 945w are the cmh wattages. They also have ceramic hps in the 1000 water. Ive used a 315 and the whole spectrum is great they are best for supplement I found lacking in the power dept. Either mix cmh with hps but then you got crazy amounts of heat or mix with led strips and cobs.


Yeah honestly I think my ideal setup would be cmh/led

I've been thinking about a 5x5 with 2x 315 cmh and 2x 240w long board quantum boards on the top.

This is a good pheno
But its grown inna 5x5 under 2x 315w cmh


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Yeah honestly I think my ideal setup would be cmh/led
> 
> I've been thinking about a 5x5 with 2x 315 cmh and 2x 240w long board quantum boards on the top.
> 
> ...


looks meh 
lol


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyway back on topic

My 2 taller pbb phenos prob week 1 flower
Cleaned em up today
Just phenohunting for production rn so lots of space


----------



## Railage (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m like super stoked for all of our PBBs all so close rn, the PBBeckoning


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm jealous of you all. Mine are only a few weeks old.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> My issue with HPS is that I don't believe 600 to be 'enough' in general.
> 
> If you run a 1k HPS you get wayyyy more to your ladies than 600w.
> But then I guess you'd be comparing the 1k HPS to a bigger CMH type (I don't know them but I recall some CMH 600 something).


I run a 630 cmh in the middle of my room and love it. I have it mixed in with 4- 1000watter hps. Also people love regular 600w hps. They are awesome, less heat and you can get em closer to your plants and run more lights. 600w hps are great for people doing small grows also in a 3x3 or 4x4 grow tent.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> I’m like super stoked for all of our PBBs all so close rn, the PBBeckoning


 Peanut butter breath reakoning...haha I love it!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> Right on - been liking the results? It's been tough to find an LED that performs like HPS and doesn't give them that LED stress look.


Timber leds looks good, seen some awesome runs with fluence


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

ChilledTech


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I run a 630 cmh in the middle of my room and love it. I have it mixed in with 4- 1000watter hps. Also people love regular 600w hps. They are awesome, less heat and you can get em closer to your plants and run more lights. 600w hps are great for people doing small grows also in a 3x3 or 4x4 grow tent.


Right, I'm just thinking if someone is going to compare HPS vs CMH that they ought to compare to the industry standard of 1000W HPS not just a 600w - to the equivalent in CMH lighting.


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 3, 2020)

Couple of [email protected] around 23 days,sorry for the poor pics will get some better shots tomorrow, next round will be electric snowman,ob wan and death breath or dead bananas can’t decide lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Right, I'm just thinking if someone is going to compare HPS vs CMH that they ought to compare to the industry standard of 1000W HPS not just a 600w - to the equivalent in CMH lighting.


I mean I'm not sure the 630w cmh is comparable to a 1000w hps. You see some people saying it can replace a 1000w hps but I'm not to sure about that claim. I have to run them by themselves. Cmh do grow some beautiful plants but I think a 1000hps will get better yields than a 630 cmh. Some people might not agree with this, but I'm not saying if a definitive. I just can't see 4- 630cmh outperforming 4-1000w hps. I am going to upgrade my lights soon to cut down on my electric consumption probably am going to switch over to cmh. Now if you bring into the factor double ended 1000 hps, forget about it-those de can outperform any lights. They just need the height to run em.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Yall ever run cmh?
> Makes em piss crystals View attachment 4613400
> 
> I personally think top notch led is the best tied with cmh (the new 1000w cmh gonna shit on everything)
> ...


Ya my plants seem happier under cmh, didn't know they are going to make a 1000w cmh, that's fucking awesome! One thing I notice is cmh cuts down the early yellowing that hps can sometimes cause, i actually rotate 1000w metal halide bulbs in my flower room(plants love it) I veg with t5s and my plants would be get a lil stressed going straight from being under t5s to getting slammed under 1000w hps. I tend to dial it down to 500w the first few days, then up to 750 for a few more, then crank it up to the full 1000w and off to the races. Seems to help the plants out. Cmh definitely produces some triched out plants, looks like i dumped some fishscale blow all over my plants!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Yall ever run cmh?
> Makes em piss crystals View attachment 4613400
> 
> I personally think top notch led is the best tied with cmh (the new 1000w cmh gonna shit on everything)
> ...


Also you are talking about the double ended 1000 w cmh right? Those are already available. They also have double ended 630 cmh that have been available for a while. Heard something about the high frequency ballast being a lil sketchy though.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Timber leds looks good, seen some awesome runs with fluence


Run timber now 400, ran the 315 cmh. It seem the cmh finishes faster, yields excellent too, but the timber led out does it. Both save on efficiency. Both good lights in my opinion. I also have a custom made cob led strips (240-410 watts) Like it too. I can run canopy little closer, and runs a little cooler. Yields very good too. Very efficient. Had success with all 3


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Run timber now 400, ran the 315 cmh. It seem the cmh finishes faster, yields excellent too, but the timber led out does it. Both save on efficiency. Both good lights in my opinion. I also have a custom made cob led strips (240-410 watts) Like it too. I can run canopy little closer, and runs a little cooler. Yields very good too. Very efficient. Had success with all 3


Ya I was checking out the timber redwood or the fattyvs, was going to run it in a 4x4 or 5x5 tent as an extra flower space. Haven't pulled the trigger because I heard there almost to powerful to flower with in tent and you can burn the plants especially if you have strains that have a good stretch. I have a mini split in the room I would have the tent though. Might just throw a 630 cmh in a 4x4 and call it a day.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I was checking out the timber redwood or the fattyvs, was going to run it in a 4x4 or 5x5 tent as an extra flower space. Haven't pulled the trigger because I heard there almost to powerful to flower with in tent and you can burn the plants especially if you have strains that have a good stretch. I have a mini split in the room I would have the tent though. Might just throw a 630 cmh in a 4x4 and call it a day.


That’s where the dimmer comes in handy on those stretchers


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Jul 4, 2020)

I just found a 140 watt LED that is supposed to be a retrofit for a 1000 watt cmh.. it has the same ceramic screw in fixture as for a 1000 watt hps so I'm gonna pop that bitch in my 1000 watt hps &see if she'll roll. Anyone think that's a bad idea?


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Jul 4, 2020)

It's for a street light


----------



## Tomba (Jul 4, 2020)

Terrible idea, hope you have a fire extinguisher handy lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 4, 2020)

Slick Willy's PM2.0 F2 only got a few to play with


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 4, 2020)

PM 2.0


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya my plants seem happier under cmh, didn't know they are going to make a 1000w cmh, that's fucking awesome! One thing I notice is cmh cuts down the early yellowing that hps can sometimes cause, i actually rotate 1000w metal halide bulbs in my flower room(plants love it) I veg with t5s and my plants would be get a lil stressed going straight from being under t5s to getting slammed under 1000w hps. I tend to dial it down to 500w the first few days, then up to 750 for a few more, then crank it up to the full 1000w and off to the races. Seems to help the plants out. Cmh definitely produces some triched out plants, looks like i dumped some fishscale blow all over my plants!


Thanks for sharing.

I veg under 240w meanwell/samsung led quantum board w dimmer and they dont get shocked out when i throw under cmh.

I've been thinking about t5 setup for veg for power savings.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I veg under 240w meanwell/samsung led quantum board w dimmer and they dont get shocked out when i throw under cmh.
> 
> I've been thinking about t5 setup for veg for power savings.


Most people run the 4' t5 bulbs which pull 54 watts each bulb. I runing at the moment 29 t5 bulbs which is 1566 watts. People tend to forget that to cover a good amount of area your going to have to use a decent amount of electricity even with t5s. That said I love t5s for veg. Love the coverage and how close I can get them to plants. I always get the best possible node structure when vegging with t5s.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 4, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I veg under 240w meanwell/samsung led quantum board w dimmer and they dont get shocked out when i throw under cmh.
> 
> I've been thinking about t5 setup for veg for power savings.


I run a 50 watt hlg light in a 3x3 and it's plenty for moms and little solo veggers. No heat and I leave it on 24/7. Really efficient


----------



## Silencio (Jul 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> People tend to forget that to cover a good amount of area your going to have to use a decent amount of electricity


Check out this beast! Building one of these right now:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/modular-overkill-led-striplight-build.999522/


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I was checking out the timber redwood or the fattyvs, was going to run it in a 4x4 or 5x5 tent as an extra flower space. Haven't pulled the trigger because I heard there almost to powerful to flower with in tent and you can burn the plants especially if you have strains that have a good stretch. I have a mini split in the room I would have the tent though. Might just throw a 630 cmh in a 4x4 and call it a day.


Was just looking at this thread and saw this. The Timber Fatty VS is a powerful light, I run one in a 5x5 tent and it can easily put the hurt on the plants. I tend to run mine at about 80% with good results. I can't speak of the Redwood yet, I am currently setting up 2 4x4 tents and have 2 Redwoods on order being shipped next week. I will keep you informed if your interested.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 4, 2020)

I run two of the older timber 200 W bars in 3500k I believe. 3 years running with them and I love them for my little space. I run them through veg through flower on them. Divided, that picture of your lanky PBB looks a lot like one I grew and that plant finished relatively quick, around 65 days I believe. Minuscule yields on mine but it was also flowered at a small size and got over crowded by the other plants. Smell was off the charts, good luck


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Was just looking at this thread and saw this. The Timber Fatty VS is a powerful light, I run one in a 5x5 tent and it can easily put the hurt on the plants. I tend to run mine at about 80% with good results. I can't speak of the Redwood yet, I am currently setting up 2 4x4 tents and have 2 Redwoods on order being shipped next week. I will keep you informed if your interested.


Ya that what I thought, the fatty is way to powerful on full blast in a 5x5. I like how it has the middle panel of chips that the redwood doesn't have, just curios how are your yield pull and quality under the fatty?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I run two of the older timber 200 W bars in 3500k I believe. 3 years running with them and I love them for my little space. I run them through veg through flower on them. Divided, that picture of your lanky PBB looks a lot like one I grew and that plant finished relatively quick, around 65 days I believe. Minuscule yields on mine but it was also flowered at a small size and got over crowded by the other plants. Smell was off the charts, good luck


Ya she doesn't look to be a big yielder but who's know.... she starting to swell up..I've been keep my co2 levels near perfect which is having very positive results!


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 4, 2020)

I still consider myself a rookie, my last round was a little over 2lbs with 8 plants in 5 gallon pots. The buds have always been good sized and rock hard. I've only been growing for a little over a year and have had problems. I hope for better numbers in the future. Check out my journal you can see many pictures of plants.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I still consider myself a rookie, my last round was a little over 2lbs with 8 plants in 5 gallon pots. The buds have always been good sized and rock hard. I've only been growing for a little over a year and have had problems. I hope for better numbers in the future. Check out my journal you can see many pictures of plants.


Ya I'll check it out, those are good numbers. I have a legit flower room in my basement with almost 5000 w of hid, mini split, co2, etc. So this was just going to be a nice lil extra project, was going to throw a 4x4 in my room that we use as a office. It has a mini split so it would work out well. I believe with a 4x4 tent I'd be better off going with a timber redwood. I saw someone who did a journal using the fatty. Think it was under mavericks timber fatty vs or something like that, he fried the fuck out his plants!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I still consider myself a rookie, my last round was a little over 2lbs with 8 plants in 5 gallon pots. The buds have always been good sized and rock hard. I've only been growing for a little over a year and have had problems. I hope for better numbers in the future. Check out my journal you can see many pictures of plants.


And dude for a rookie those are excellent numbers for pulls. You averaged 4 zips per every plant. That's a great pull for using a new led light. Don't think you can call yourself a rookie anymore.


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes Redwood all day in a 4x4, a Fatty in a 4x4 would be overkill. Just so you know and I am sure you do they run pretty cool compared to HPS/MH/CMH. Its nice to have the extra power on reserve, but I won't run it over 80%. If your interested in Timber I highly recommend you get in contact with @RainDan and he can answer every question you have, and he his just down right a nice guy to talk to.


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> And dude for a rookie those are excellent numbers for pulls. You averaged 4 zips per every plant. That's a great pull for using a new led light. Don't think you can call yourself a rookie anymore.


Thank you very much, one of the Triple Whammys from the last round was about 6oz dried.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Yes Redwood all day in a 4x4, a Fatty in a 4x4 would be overkill. Just so you know and I am sure you do they run pretty cool compared to HPS/MH/CMH. Its nice to have the extra power on reserve, but I won't run it over 80%. If your interested in Timber I highly recommend you get in contact with @RainDan and he can answer every question you have, and he his just down right a nice guy to talk to.


Plus I have a mini split in my office room so that will help with led plant burn, light bleach. If I do go with led for an extra flower space would really rather go with timber over fluence, their prices are better, more bang for your buck. Once I master led will start looking more into build your own boards. I mean technically you can get a chinese board with same chips as a fluence for a fraction of the price on sites like alibaba. I'm just not up for that right now, want to plug in and play- no headaches.


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 4, 2020)

Stinky PuTang flowered under MH

PuTang x Mr. Stinky 
bred and released by ThugPug in collab with Mass Medical

She has a crazy high with a super strong rush in the beginning, makes it feel all epic like you're at a party or something. Orange gasoline flavor profile.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Stinky PuTang flowered under MH
> 
> PuTang x Mr. Stinky
> bred and released by ThugPug in collab with Mass Medical
> ...


Looks fire dude l, that's released thru mass medical right?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Looks fire dude l, that's released thru mass medical right?
> [/QUOTE no that's Growmors gear MM is Flounder breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Thugs Moby grape is mass medical collab right? Don't really like mass medicals stuff to be honest with ya. Dude kicks some wack growing info


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Pbb day 30 getting frosty af


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Meat breat is throwing some autumn-like fade @ 30 days-


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Meat breat is throwing some autumn-like fade @ 30 days-
> View attachment 4614747


Damn early fade on those, must be an early finisher. Looking good


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Damn early fade on those, must be an early finisher. Looking good


Ya the meat is definitely going to finish early, I'd say 60 days. She's a hog also, drinks up nutes like it ain't no thing. Thirsty as fuck.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

It's a beautiful fade though, I like it. Ive seen this trait in thugs other stuff.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thugs Moby grape is mass medical collab right? Don't really like mass medicals stuff to be honest with ya. Dude kicks some wack growing info


Yep think he went to Clown College of ass backwards crystal humping class likes to pour seawater on his plants .


----------



## Railage (Jul 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yep think he went to Clown College of ass backwards crystal humping class likes to pour seawater on his plants .


that dude may be a goofball but let’s let the plants do the talking. Gromer wouldn’t have used Putang for anything if it wasn’t any good.

I wish I had some of that StinkyPutang


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the meat is definitely going to finish early, I'd say 60 days. She's a hog also, drinks up nutes like it ain't no thing. Thirsty as fuck.


Is the early fade an indicator that it will fade to black?


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 5, 2020)

Railage said:


> that dude may be a goofball but let’s let the plants do the talking. Gromer wouldn’t have used Putang for anything if it wasn’t any good.
> 
> I wish I had some of that StinkyPutang





BigSco508 said:


> Yep think he went to Clown College of ass backwards crystal humping class likes to pour seawater on his plants .





Dividedsky said:


> Thugs Moby grape is mass medical collab right? Don't really like mass medicals stuff to be honest with ya. Dude kicks some wack growing info


You guys know that @Pupelle is MMS, right?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> You guys know that @Pupelle is MMS, right?


Really, and so?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yep think he went to Clown College of ass backwards crystal humping class likes to pour seawater on his plants .


Yeah hes said some weird shit, but so has lots of other breeders. His gear is solid so not sure why everyone hating on his genetics. His pupil crosses have been solid fire that I've gotten to try.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Really, and so?


Just pointing it out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Just pointing it out.


It's weird you said that though....cause I thought to myself, is that him?...lol...I meant no ill will, just don't agree with some of his growing techniques. He does grow some heat


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yep think he went to Clown College of ass backwards crystal humping class likes to pour seawater on his plants .


Ya no need to be a complete dick to the dude...I've only heard the sea water thing thru other people. Keep this a positive place, hear him out, let him explain his methods. He definitely grows some dank. I wanted to know why he is opposed to R/O water though. I love using r/o water.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya no need to be a complete dick to the dude...I've only hear the sea water thing thru other people. Keep this a positive place, hear him, let him explain his methods. He definitely grows some dank. I wanted to know why he is opposed to R/O water though. I love using r/o water.


I use tap water no filter and I've used RO. I really can't tell a difference. I can usually up the ppms on RO water much higher than tap but really no difference in end product.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I use tap water no filter and I've used RO. I really can't tell a difference. I can usually up the ppms on RO water much higher than tap but really no difference in end product.


That's the whole point of r/o dude. You get rid of all the shit that's causing unwanted high ppms in tap. You have complete control over how you feed, you can read the plant better and identify deficiencies better when using r/o. You tend not to get lockout and develop deficiencies when using r/o. Although I do use half tap half r/o sometimes(let tap sit out for 24hrs), that's my one gripe about using r/o is the amount of water is wastes, kinda sucks to know you're wasting so much water. Other than that r/o is awesome I see a big difference when I use straight r/o, the plants definitely get the most out of their feedings.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Also it's so much easier to get nute lockout when using tap. You really have to get a feel for the nutes you're using and how far you can push it. When I used tap in the past I tended to feed a lot less just because I would be worried about getting lockout. Also noticed runoff ppm would be very high when using tap. I feel like a lot of people over do it with the bottle nutes when using tap water. When I used tap in the past I got the best results keeping it simple and just using a simple base veg and flower nute. You start adding additives and booster in tap and your ppms start to jump very quickly, not to mention having to fight ph drift.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 5, 2020)

Water quality consistency is the key, ph drift can be a real problem. You need to know what you’re working with.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ended up with 17 bagseed from the Quarter of Meatbreath I had gotten


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Ended up with 17 bagseed from the Quarter of Meatbreath I had gotten


Haha dam really... is it legit meatbreath. Could be a stressed type herm(light leak). Though 17 seeds in a quarter is quite a lot. I'd pop em, send me a few, I'll test em for ya!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha dam really... is it legit meatbreath. Could be a stressed type herm(light leak). Though 17 seeds in a quarter is quite a lot. I'd pop em, send me a few, I'll test em for ya!


All of them look like pretty good seeds , Might have been from light leak or whole room pollinated itself. The smell of the bud was sweet rancid meat funk


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 5, 2020)

I’ve not had any show up in the eighth I bought but I bought a cut off strainly, pink box. Hope it’s like what I’m tokin, it’s worth trying some cuts. I know that if this is what some people’s meatloaf taste like I’ve been missing out!


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also it's so much easier to get nute lockout when using tap. You really have to get a feel for the nutes you're using and how far you can push it. When I used tap in the past I tended to feed a lot less just because I would be worried about getting lockout. Also noticed runoff ppm would be very high when using tap. I feel like a lot of people over do it with the bottle nutes when using tap water. When I used tap in the past I got the best results keeping it simple and just using a simple base veg and flower nute. You start adding additives and booster in tap and your ppms start to jump very quickly, not to mention having to fight ph drift.


It is really easy to overdo it. If I was in a permanent spot to install an ro filter maybe I'd use ro but for now it's tap all the way.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 6, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> All of them look like pretty good seeds , Might have been from light leak or whole room pollinated itself. The smell of the bud was sweet rancid meat funk


You bought from Dispensary ? They sell seeded weed a Dispensary ? For their prices it should all be top shelf flower !


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> It is really easy to overdo it. If I was in a permanent spot to install an ro filter maybe I'd use ro but for now it's tap all the way.


Nothing wrong with tap dude I got lucky and have a water hose spigot in my basement so ro filter was easy install. And I still mix half tap sometime. If I do half tap/half ro and I'm around or a lil under 100 ppms which is not bad. I fill up a lot of water for my room, my flower room take about 30+ gals every watering. When using ro thats a lot of water to waste, kinda feel bad about it. Think it wastes like 10-15 gals of water to fill a 5 gal bucket of fresh ro water, yikes.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nothing wrong with tap dude I got lucky and have a water hose spigot in my basement so ro filter was easy install. And I still mix half tap sometime. If I do half tap/half ro and I'm around or a lil under 100 ppms which is not bad. I fill up a lot of water for my room, my flower room take about 30+ gals every watering. When using ro thats a lot of water to waste, kinda feel bad about it. Think it wastes like 10-15 gals of water to fill a 5 gal bucket of fresh ro water, yikes.


How much a RO filter run ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How much a RO filter run ?


Think the stealth logic was like $200-300. I haven't changed my filters in a bit and my ppms are 7


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

^ And that's probably the case cause I dropped money on the more expensive filters, definitely worth it when changing your filters.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks you think it makes a world of difference ?


Dividedsky said:


> ^ And that's probably the case cause I dropped money on the more expensive filters, definitely worth it when changing your filters.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Thanks you think it makes a world of difference ?


Yes, for me it does. Think my tap is around 200 ppms. Nothing wrong with tap but you definitely need a ppm/ec meter to monitor your ppms. Say your tap is 200 ppm you start off with 8mls of veg or flower nute per gal of water and some additives, then your your tap water + nutes could make your ppms get to high quickly. When feeding with tap water you need to definitely take it easy with the nutes. Some people find this hard because they think the more nutes means more fruits, but not the case when mixing nutes with tap water. Less is better, keep it simple honestly like I said just a veg and flower nute, micros and macros and your good to go. Ive just seen so many people fry or lockout there plants my using to much nutes with tap water, myself included. I'd say when using tap and mixing nutes don't go over 1000 ppms and you'll be good. Like when you hit peak feeding maybe peak at 800- 1000ppms then dial it back. Once you get a feel of where your ppms are at you'll quickly realize you don't have to use much nutes at all. Another easy route to go when using tap is organic super soils, then you don't have to worry about this shit at all.


----------



## Silencio (Jul 6, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> It is really easy to overdo it. If I was in a permanent spot to install an ro filter maybe I'd use ro but for now it's tap all the way.


You can get portable RO filters that just screw onto the end of the faucet. Been running one of these in my apartment.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> You can get portable RO filters that just screw onto the end of the faucet. Been running one of these in my apartment.


You talking about the pur? Ya that shit doesn't cut when you got fill 30+ gals every 2 days...id have to buy one every week


----------



## TerpJourney (Jul 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> You bought from Dispensary ? They sell seeded weed a Dispensary ? For their prices it should all be top shelf flower !


Naw from local plug chances are it came from Michigan to them


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

TerpJourney said:


> Naw from local plug chances are it came from Michigan to them


Pop dem shits


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

You should monitor water quality, Municipalities are not held to the same regulation standards they once were it will drift on you pH changes ppm changes and you don’t wanna be playing a guessing game. My ppm is 850 out the tap pushing almost 9 ph!!! So much dissolved manganese, gypsum, calcium and iron that spots that have extended run off get a crust.
RO can be 1:1 for efficiency these days but a 3:1 filter set up can be had for under $100.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You should monitor water quality, Municipalities are not held to the same regulation standards they once were it will drift on you pH changes ppm changes and you don’t wanna be playing a guessing game. My ppm is 850 out the tap pushing almost 9 ph!!! So much dissolved manganese, gypsum, calcium and iron that spots that have extended run off get a crust.
> RO can be 1:1 for efficiency these days but a 3:1 filter set up can be had for under $100.


If you guys have the ability to collect rainwater should give it a go. Free, renewable and perfect PH. I collect enough for my garden from a s small shed roof. I’m totally uninformed when it comes to growing with salts and soil-less medium so rainwater may not be good option for that type of growing.


----------



## Silencio (Jul 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You talking about the pur? Ya that shit doesn't cut when you got fill 30+ gals every 2 days...id have to buy one every week


Check out the one in my link. If you have decent water pressure it can make water pretty fast. Only issue is they generate more waste water than the larger systems. Still not ideal for 30+ gal a day.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> If you guys have the ability to collect rainwater should give it a go. Free, renewable and perfect PH. I collect enough for my garden from a s small shed roof. I’m totally uninformed when it comes to growing with salts and soil-less medium so rainwater may not be good option for that type of growing.


Dry as a popcorn fart here, when it does I do but it’s more of a treat than anything. My RO was $60 on sale, active aqua 2 stage, I added 2 more stages of sediment filer.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Dry as a popcorn fart here, when it does I do but it’s more of a treat than anything. My RO was $60 on sale, active aqua 2 stage, I added 2 more stages of sediment filer.


Ew


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 6, 2020)

Old meets newgonna have a play about with these and F2’s them and cross ect just for personal head stash,what to pop next is the question!??.


----------



## Railage (Jul 6, 2020)

Smgcut said:


> Old meets newgonna have a play about with these and F2’s them and cross ect just for personal head stash,what to pop next is the question!??.


Make more Dead Bananas for the rest of us =]


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 6, 2020)

Leme get those lemon breeeeath D':


----------



## Cocabam (Jul 6, 2020)

Luscious, OES, GandL, and deeply rooted all have some more stock if anyone is still looking for some new or old thug seeds.

Frosted pheno also has kosher listed for restock at $130 canadian which will go quick if they get it.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jul 6, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Luscious, OES, GandL, and deeply rooted all have some more stock if anyone is still looking for some new or old thug seeds.
> 
> Frosted pheno also has kosher listed for restock at $130 canadian which will go quick if they get it.


Damn... those prices at OES have really gone up on these packs... glory days of 80/pack are over


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 7, 2020)

Smgcut said:


> Old meets newgonna have a play about with these and F2’s them and cross ect just for personal head stash,what to pop next is the question!??.


You take the clams out of those old packs to inspect them boss ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone have Raspberry Breath that they can prove is legit and wants to maybe let go or trade hit dad up !


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 7, 2020)

Railage said:


> Make more Dead Bananas for the rest of us =]


Will happily do that and send them out for free see what everyone finds.


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> You take the clams out of those old packs to inspect them boss ?


Yer I have a bad habit of doing that lol I do have a child’s breath as well it’s the small bottle no raspberry tho


----------



## Silencio (Jul 7, 2020)

Honey bells and moby grape just went up on luscious. $120 each









Thug Pug Genetics - Luscious Genetics


Have you been searching for some new Thug Pug Genetics Gear? Look no further you are in the right place! In stock and ready to ship today!




www.lusciousgenetics.com


----------



## Silencio (Jul 7, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> bad link, no "a" in genetics


Fixed, I think I tried to ctrl+a and whiffed the ctrl. Moby grape gone but honey bells still up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 7, 2020)

These black cherry pie breaths are beefy, these are seed plants so flowered in only 2 gal pots, but they are still looking great. They smell like burnt rubber and cherry.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> These black cherry pie breaths are beefy, these are seed plants so flowered in only 2 gal pots, but they are still looking great. They smell like burnt rubber and cherry.
> View attachment 4617342
> View attachment 4617343
> View attachment 4617344


Nice! F2’s? How many days?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Nice! F2’s? How many days?


Those are F2 ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Nice! F2’s? How many days?


33 days today...just took those pics before the lights went on...don't think these are f2s, these bcp are legit thug pug packs.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 7, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Honey bells and moby grape just went up on luscious. $120 each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah damn no more Dingle Berries left, I had a pack in my cart and just stared at it and never bought it LOL, I hesitated because of the cherry terps but I'm not the biggest fan of the cherry pie terp but this woulda hit harder probably


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Those are F2 ?





Dividedsky said:


> 33 days today...just took those pics before the lights went on...don't think these are f2s, these bcp are legit thug pug packs.


I meant, did you make f2’s? It just occurred to me that I’m a dumbass and misread...the plants are FROM seed and not seeded plants. Carry on gents


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I meant, did you make f2’s? It just occurred to me that I’m a dumbass and misread...the plants are FROM seed and not seeded plants. Carry on gents


All good bro


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 8, 2020)

At the risk of burning myself cause I’m short funds and can’t scoop another set for a week or so. Terpyseeds may possibly be getting more mystery 4 packs in. Just save me a mystery box please


----------



## Rusty the Robot (Jul 8, 2020)

I couldnt help myself and bought one of the mystery boxes. I’ll show what I got once it arrives.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

So.....i might have to re-veg my meat breath after I harvest. I lost all my cuts of mb because of issue with my bubblecloner and the guy I got the mb cut from is saying he might not have it because of mislabeling....he's flowering out one of the cuts to see if it meat breath or not. Damn, feel like so many potentially great genetics have been lost due to mislabeling plant stake tags...happened to me before. It's how I lost my fire puta breath pheno. Anyways does anyone have experience re- vegging an already flowered all the way thru plant? I would be re-vegging after I harvest. I know its a pain in the ass but this meat breath is looking majestic and do not want to lose her.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 8, 2020)

I've had mixed results tbh. Had quite a few just end up dying, but have had slightly more succeses. 
The more leaves and buds you leave on the plant the better your chances, also replanting into fresh soil to give the roots somewhere to grow.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I've had mixed results tbh. Had quite a few just end up dying, but have had slightly more succeses.
> The more leaves and buds you leave on the plant the better your chances, also replanting into fresh soil to give the roots somewhere to grow.


Ya some people really like monster-croppin'
I don't like how it seems plants grow kinda fucked up for awhile. Guess if done properly you can up your yields on whatever strain.


----------



## When (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So.....i might have to re-veg my meat breath after I harvest. I lost all my cuts of mb because of issue with my bubblecloner and the guy I got the mb cut from is saying he might not have it because of mislabeling....he's flowering out one of the cuts to see if it meat breath or not. Damn, feel like so many potentially great genetics have been lost due to mislabeling plant stake tags...happened to me before. It's how I lost my fire puta breath pheno. Anyways does anyone have experience re- vegging an already flowered all the way thru plant? I would be re-vegging after I harvest. I know its a pain in the ass but this meat breath is looking majestic and do not want to lose her.


I have successfully re-veged post flowering, taken cuts, then veged the post flower donor to flower again for a second harvest, in the same soil and 2 gal pot. After harvest you want to keep 6 or so bottom buds, don’t trim them, water the pot and simply leave it in your veg area, in light you would give clones or young seedlings. Within a week or two you should see new growth


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

When said:


> I have successfully re-veged post flowering, taken cuts, then veged the post flower donor to flower again for a second harvest, in the same soil and 2 gal pot. After harvest you want to keep 6 or so bottom buds, don’t trim them, water the pot and simply leave it in your veg area, in light you would give clones or young seedlings. Within a week or two you should see new growth


Thankyou...OK sounds good think I'm going to do this. I really don't want to lose this meat breath. Its the only option, in order for me to keep genetics.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So.....i might have to re-veg my meat breath after I harvest. I lost all my cuts of mb because of issue with my bubblecloner and the guy I got the mb cut from is saying he might not have it because of mislabeling....he's flowering out one of the cuts to see if it meat breath or not. Damn, feel like so many potentially great genetics have been lost due to mislabeling plant stake tags...happened to me before. It's how I lost my fire puta breath pheno. Anyways does anyone have experience re- vegging an already flowered all the way thru plant? I would be re-vegging after I harvest. I know its a pain in the ass but this meat breath is looking majestic and do not want to lose her.


Take her early early as possible the sooner you get her going back the other way the better at a certain point they don’t like coming back. Put it under 20-4 hour light for like a week and give her light veg nutes with some aloe. 
Also try to leave as many whole branches as you can stand.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Take her early early as possible the sooner you get her going back the other way the better at a certain point they don’t like coming back. Put it under 20-4 hour light for like a week and give her light veg nutes with some aloe.


Aloe?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 8, 2020)

Aloe helps relieve stress


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 8, 2020)

You want to stimulate auxin and gibberellin response as quick as possible reducing inhibitors from the presence of flowering hormones.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Aloe helps relieve stress


Awesome, good to know...do you just mix it in the water and feed em?


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Awesome, good to know...do you just mix it in the water and feed em?


A buddy of mine swears by aloe. That’s all he’ll need to add to his living soil. Watering and foliar sprays work wonderful.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 8, 2020)

I swear by biobizz activera which is a aloe product


----------



## goMM (Jul 8, 2020)

Dingleberry looking like a unicorn


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So.....i might have to re-veg my meat breath after I harvest. I lost all my cuts of mb because of issue with my bubblecloner and the guy I got the mb cut from is saying he might not have it because of mislabeling....he's flowering out one of the cuts to see if it meat breath or not. Damn, feel like so many potentially great genetics have been lost due to mislabeling plant stake tags...happened to me before. It's how I lost my fire puta breath pheno. Anyways does anyone have experience re- vegging an already flowered all the way thru plant? I would be re-vegging after I harvest. I know its a pain in the ass but this meat breath is looking majestic and do not want to lose her.





Dividedsky said:


> For my re veg I let them dry out fully(I’m in coco by the way)leaving them under 24 hr light then feed a straight phd water for 2 feeds, then give them very light feed an then up it gradually to your normal veg feed had 100 percent bar a cherry pie cut that wouldn’t take for love or money.oh and don’t give them to much to drink less the better till new growth starts to appear


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey Loop or anyone else that ran peanut butter breath. How long do some of the phenos you grew take to finish in flower??? Got the lanky stretchy girl in flower right now and she's coming up on 30 days. Looks like this pheno of pbb might go a lil longer than most of my other thug strains. Who knows though, she might really start swelling in next few weeks, was just wondering mayne????


mines done is 63 days.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Railage I saw your running pbb right now as well, I think I have a similar pheno to yours...have you run the pbb before or is it a 1st run?
> Here's my pbb, she is a beautiful plant, just lanky as fuck and has big node spacing gaps. Looking like an upwards of 10 week finisher tough to tell though. This is her at around 24-25 days in flower
> View attachment 4613122
> View attachment 4613123
> View attachment 4613125


that's exactly like my pheno they don't yield well at all. I barely got 2 zips on a 3 gal. it was actually bout 7 shy of 2 if I remember. but the smoke is unreal.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Is the early fade an indicator that it will fade to black?


what up idle! nah usually black plants start going dark green and waxy and eventually turn black in my experience. divided has that nice red and yellow autumn fade. that's gna be some white ash terpy smoke @Dividedsky


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> You guys know that @Pupelle is MMS, right?


idk who either is. I saw @Flatrate is up in this bitch!!! you still running nectar flat? if not what you been running and how's it compare?


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So.....i might have to re-veg my meat breath after I harvest. I lost all my cuts of mb because of issue with my bubblecloner and the guy I got the mb cut from is saying he might not have it because of mislabeling....he's flowering out one of the cuts to see if it meat breath or not. Damn, feel like so many potentially great genetics have been lost due to mislabeling plant stake tags...happened to me before. It's how I lost my fire puta breath pheno. Anyways does anyone have experience re- vegging an already flowered all the way thru plant? I would be re-vegging after I harvest. I know its a pain in the ass but this meat breath is looking majestic and do not want to lose her.


That happened to me with my tk x t1000 cut. I literally took clones 5 weeks into flower. Put them straight into rapid rioters with cloning gel. They just now are forming roots. Some cuts don't do well in bubble cloners. The earlier in flower the better. It's a miracle mine made it through. They are starting to throw single fan leaves now. Took 6 weeks to root but it's worth it.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So.....i might have to re-veg my meat breath after I harvest. I lost all my cuts of mb because of issue with my bubblecloner and the guy I got the mb cut from is saying he might not have it because of mislabeling....he's flowering out one of the cuts to see if it meat breath or not. Damn, feel like so many potentially great genetics have been lost due to mislabeling plant stake tags...happened to me before. It's how I lost my fire puta breath pheno. Anyways does anyone have experience re- vegging an already flowered all the way thru plant? I would be re-vegging after I harvest. I know its a pain in the ass but this meat breath is looking majestic and do not want to lose her.


toss in cloner with very light nutes 300ppm or so. low light. and just keep her wet. she will come back going to take 5-8 weeks. I re vegged my pbb back at week 8.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya no need to be a complete dick to the dude...I've only heard the sea water thing thru other people. Keep this a positive place, hear him out, let him explain his methods. He definitely grows some dank. I wanted to know why he is opposed to R/O water though. I love using r/o water.


to be honest I stopped using ro water I only use it for my humidifiers so it doesn't leave that mineral film on everything. I have really good tap water it comes out at 7.4ph and 120ppm. I run it through a boogie blue filter, it strips all the chlorine. ro is fine if your not running organics. its hard for fungus to grow in teas and it strips my soil of alkalinity which bombs my soil ph overtime. Sometimes ya gotta use ro if your water is very high in ph and ppm. Even then id cut it with my tap or well water. there is a lot of beneficial minerals in tap or well. just can't be crazy numbers.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> These black cherry pie breaths are beefy, these are seed plants so flowered in only 2 gal pots, but they are still looking great. They smell like burnt rubber and cherry.
> View attachment 4617342
> View attachment 4617343
> View attachment 4617344


always crushing!!!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> to be honest I stopped using ro water I only use it for my humidifiers so it doesn't leave that mineral film on everything. I have really good tap water it comes out at 7.4ph and 120ppm. I run it through a boogie blue filter, it strips all the chlorine. ro is fine if your not running organics. its hard for fungus to grow in teas and it strips my soil of alkalinity which bombs my soil ph overtime. Sometimes ya gotta use ro if your water is very high in ph and ppm. Even then id cut it with my tap or well water. there is a lot of beneficial minerals in tap or well. just can't be crazy numbers.


120ppms is not bad...I'd probably use tap if mine was at 120 as well...don't like how ro wastes so much water


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> 120ppms is not bad...I'd probably use tap if mine was at 120 as well...don't like how ro wastes so much water


For sure. I had to use ro at my old place it was almost 600ppm.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> For sure. I had to use ro at my old place it was almost 600ppm.


Wow I have never heard of it that high, crazy dude. Mine is a lil over 200...just a tad to high for my liking


----------



## loop718 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Wow I have never heard of it that high, crazy dude. Mine is a lil over 200...just a tad to high for my liking


Yea it was hard hard shit water smelled so bad too. It was a Rental till i bought my own place. Good water was a requirement when i was house hunting,


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> idk who either is. I saw @Flatrate is up in this bitch!!! you still running nectar flat? if not what you been running and how's it compare?


Hey Loop! Actually this round of flowering, getting chopped tomorrow, will be my last round with NFTG for a bit. I still have a decent amount of stuff and will still play with it. I switched to Dyna Gro, and thats what my current veg is using. So I really can't compare anything yet. I will say when transplanting I have already noticed a massive difference in the roots, and its so much faster mixing, so far am liking it.

What about you man, still running NFTG?


----------



## goMM (Jul 9, 2020)

Stankasaurus 1 run back

Will update tonight this pic is about a week old, excited to run her in a bigger medium and an already seeing the benefits


----------



## goMM (Jul 9, 2020)

And my man @Misterpfffff sent these over to get hunted 16/19 so far will give until tomorrow morning on the remaining 3


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 9, 2020)

I use my waste from the ro to water the grass, and trees. They don’t seem to care!


----------



## loop718 (Jul 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Hey Loop! Actually this round of flowering, getting chopped tomorrow, will be my last round with NFTG for a bit. I still have a decent amount of stuff and will still play with it. I switched to Dyna Gro, and thats what my current veg is using. So I really can't compare anything yet. I will say when transplanting I have already noticed a massive difference in the roots, and its so much faster mixing, so far am liking it.
> 
> What about you man, still running NFTG?


Yep im nectar all day. I did a test run on one pot with bio bizz i liked nectar results better but i didnt dial the bio bizz. My plant needed way more nutes then the schedule called for. Ima just stick with nectar i got it pretty dialed for my grow and experience.


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yep im nectar all day. I did a test run on one pot with bio bizz i liked nectar results better but i didnt dial the bio bizz. My plant needed way more nutes then the schedule called for. Ima just stick with nectar i got it pretty dialed for my grow and experience.


Good deal Loop, you always grew some legit plants! I just felt the need to try something else, all I ever grew with was NFTG, trust me if I don't like the results I have no problem using Nectar again.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Good deal Loop, you always grew some legit plants! I just felt the need to try something else, all I ever grew with was NFTG, trust me if I don't like the results I have no problem using Nectar again.


For sure there is no one way to grow. Let me know how u like the diff. Ive used so many diff types. Ammended soil, advanced nutes back in the day, mills then nectar just tastes so good to me so i stuck with it. If i were to try another line it be home and garden.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 9, 2020)

First picture is with flash second picture with out flash. My first run of pbb


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 9, 2020)

Biobizz def needs more than they say, when you see '2-5ml per liter' i always add 5 ramping all the way up to 10-15ml/liter well into flower.

It seems they're almost more of a general agricultural nute company than a weed-specific one - I wonder if that has to do with their doseages. If you hashtag search them on IG you'll see a lot of large scale food farm stuff with them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yea it was hard hard shit water smelled so bad too. It was a Rental till i bought my own place. Good water was a requirement when i was house hunting,


Damn man, did you notice skin issues from showering in water like that. I have such sensitive skin, my Irish skin wouldn't have fared well in that water.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Good deal Loop, you always grew some legit plants! I just felt the need to try something else, all I ever grew with was NFTG, trust me if I don't like the results I have no problem using Nectar again.


What are you running as a nute line now? I thought about running nftg but its seems like a bit of a pain with all the bottles. I run canna terra line and love it, nice and simple. I do use nftg's Zeus juice and the Aphrodities extraction to feed my bennies.


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What are you running as a nute line now? I thought about running nftg but its seems like a bit of a pain with all the bottles. I run canna terra line and love it, nice and simple. I do use nftg's Zeus juice and the Aphrodities extraction to feed my bennies.


Dyna Gro


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> For sure. I had to use ro at my old place it was almost 600ppm.


Dang that's some serious hard water right there. Strong smell of sulphur too?


----------



## loop718 (Jul 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Dang that's some serious hard water right there. Strong smell of sulphur too?


Oh fuck ya reeked like eggs. Thanks god im on muni water now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Dyna Gro


O ya....so I ran dyna gro, just know- the stuff is super concentrated, like really strong stuff but good stuff...You can feed 3- 5mls of the of say their veg per 5 gals of water and be good. I also found there bloom to strong, I used there veg in flower and would mix in the bloom later in flower. I forget the ratios but say like 2-4 mls of veg and 2 mls of bloom per 5 gal/water. I didn't have the setup I do now but still got good results. Their pro-tekt is hands down the best silca on the market, no one should buy any other silca as far as I'm concerned. I just like canna a lot more for my base and additives. I believe canna is great for all of you using tap water, my buddy grows with tap in soil and uses the canna terra line and kills it. Best thing about canna for him is ph is usually right on in the 6.2 to 6.5 range after mixing his nutes in. He told me if he adds another product but canna his ph goes way up or down. He started adding nftg zues juice and aprhodities ext. cause I was using it and he was like, my fucking ph is going down to 4.8 now, fuck!


----------



## loop718 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O ya....so I ran dyna gro, just know- the stuff is super concentrated, like really strong stuff but good stuff...You can feed 3- 5mls of the of say their veg per 5 gals of water and be good. I also found there bloom to strong, I used there veg in flower and would mix in the bloom later in flower. I forget the ratios but say like 2-4 mls of veg and 2 mls of bloom per 5 gal/water. I didn't have the setup I do now but still got good results. Their pro-tekt is hands down the best silca on the market, no one should buy any other silca as far as I'm concerned. I just like canna a lot more for my base and additives. I believe canna is great for all of you using tap water, my buddy grows with tap in soil and uses the canna terra line and kills it. Best thing about canna for him is ph is usually right on in the 6.2 to 6.5 range after mixing his nutes in. He told me if he adds another product but canna his ph goes way up or down. He started adding nftg zues juice and aprhodities ext. cause I was using it and he was like, my fucking ph is going down to 4.8 now, fuck!


Zeus and aphro extremley acidic to begin with.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Zeus and aphro extremley acidic to begin with.


Yup I like the stuff though


----------



## loop718 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Yup I like the stuff though


Ya both a crucial too. Humic fulvics kelp carbon calcium all that good shit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya both a crucial too. Humic fulvics kelp carbon calcium all that good shit.


Ya the bennies and plants love the aprhrodities


----------



## loop718 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the bennies and plants love the aprhrodities


Should check out persephone if you want to really feed the microbes i use persephone and ez tea from culutred biologix makes a amazing instant tea. Also herculean harvest and aphrodites ran at 30ml/gal for a week of flush is killer it makes everything fade and push that final bulk helps boost terps and frost. I run that for week 9 and water for week 10. Nectar has all kinds of fire that mixes with all gardens.


----------



## goMM (Jul 10, 2020)

Honey Bells 2&5


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 10, 2020)

Question anyone. Is the clear pack PBb f1 and orange packs f2? I see pep mentioning pbb f2 Tks n happy growing. Oes has a few beans


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 10, 2020)

goMM said:


> Honey Bells 2&5
> View attachment 4619700
> View attachment 4619701View attachment 4619702


What they smelling like? Any mutants etc? Tks


----------



## 357Slug (Jul 10, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Question anyone. Is the clear pack PBb f1 and orange packs f2? I see pep mentioning pbb f2 Tks n happy growing. Oes has a few beans


Clear pack = older packaging and less trustworthy
Orange pack = new packaging more trustworthy
The seeds are all from the same batch according to gromer.
Oregon elite seeds just dropped 70 packs, get that shit, so many chances to get pbb now don't be like the peasants that can't find it. Gromer never sold pbb in f2's so if someone talkin bout f2's they made them.


----------



## jtronic (Jul 10, 2020)

https://shopccsb.com/collections/thug-pug-genetics 

Think these are fake??


----------



## 357Slug (Jul 10, 2020)

jtronic said:


> https://shopccsb.com/collections/thug-pug-genetics
> 
> Think these are fake??


No they are real.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 10, 2020)

jtronic said:


> https://shopccsb.com/collections/thug-pug-genetics
> 
> Think these are fake??


Look real gromer said real.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 10, 2020)

Damn OES has bubble gum breath in but at 120


----------



## Silencio (Jul 10, 2020)

12 packs of bubblegum breath posted at OES. Don't see that everyday.



You are being redirected...



Anyone know if these are same or different from the Terpy freebies? I think I recall hearing they like to herm?


----------



## realshadyslim (Jul 10, 2020)

Bunch of PBB on neptune auctions


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Should check out persephone if you want to really feed the microbes i use persephone and ez tea from culutred biologix makes a amazing instant tea. Also herculean harvest and aphrodites ran at 30ml/gal for a week of flush is killer it makes everything fade and push that final bulk helps boost terps and frost. I run that for week 9 and water for week 10. Nectar has all kinds of fire that mixes with all gardens.


Dude nice- I like the sound of that, I might have to try that. So run it 2 weeks before chop, final week straight water. Nice!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 10, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Anyone know if these are same or different from the Terpy freebies? I think I recall hearing they like to herm?


I'll find out pretty soon if they herm, the 3 I got from terpy are already planted.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 10, 2020)

I got a bunch of different Thug Pug packs that I haven't started yet but I will shortly and will eventually be making some F2s of. I'd been down to trade with others once I've made some.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 12, 2020)

Finally I'm back on the boardddds with some pug. Germing 12 of these Lime Studlys next to 12 Lime Cake from Swamp Boys and 26 Banana OG F3 from Zoolander.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude nice- I like the sound of that, I might have to try that. So run it 2 weeks before chop, final week straight water. Nice!


Yup thats what i do i go 70 days so week 8 ill do tritons trawl 30ml, aphrodities 30ml and herc 30ml. Then week 9 ill do aphro 30ml, herc 30 ml then week 10 is just water.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 13, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yup thats what i do i go 70 days so week 8 ill do tritons trawl 30ml, aphrodities 30ml and herc 30ml. Then week 9 ill do aphro 30ml, herc 30 ml then week 10 is just water.


Do you use the whole line up or just those you mentioned to help with a flush? I like the line but dislike the dozen bottles it needs.


----------



## jtgreen (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you use the whole line up or just those you mentioned to help with a flush? I like the line but dislike the dozen bottles it needs.





jtgreen said:


> View attachment 4623374


He must of changed it ahwile back he told me it was 80ml/5gal.... let me check my dm on ig coulda swore he said 80ml for the main bottles.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you use the whole line up or just those you mentioned to help with a flush? I like the line but dislike the dozen bottles it needs.


Ya man the whole thing and some extra bottles on top of that. I mix em up with teas tho. Ill use like 5 of the bottles in a tea and the others during main feeding. I use diff bottles for diff stages too. Main feed is medua, gaia, athena, demeter, herc and zeus. Il mix persephone, ez tea, pegasus, kraken for veg tea, persephone, mega morpheus, kraken and ez tea for bloom tea. I dont use tritons trawl or aphroditeis untill week 5 of flower and when i swap to aphrodities i dont use persephone any more.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> View attachment 4623374


Ya i found it wonder why he switched from more to less


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 13, 2020)

Jesus, why does it take so many bottles? What’s the cost of that line up?


----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Jesus, why does it take so many bottles? What’s the cost of that line up?


Some are plant food some are microbial food. Theres 6 bottles thats all you really need. I dont find 6 bottles a lot. It costs me about 250\run and i av about 4 units. Well worth it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 13, 2020)

Whatever works for you!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Jesus, why does it take so many bottles? What’s the cost of that line up?


its expensive bro

I use the whole lineup and if you buy all the bottles in quart sizes its around $300(240ish after the discount code)

Nectar produces some fire ass weed but mixing all those bottles is a PITA


----------



## nc208 (Jul 13, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Some are plant food some are microbial food. Theres 6 bottles thats all you really need. I dont find 6 bottles a lot. It costs me about 250\run and i av about 4 units. Well worth it.


Do you think it could be used with another brand instead of the whole lineup? I use megacrop and like it, its dirt cheap but I'm always interested in improving flavor. Wondering if I can use herculean harvest flush method you described with the megacrop.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you think it could be used with another brand instead of the whole lineup? I use megacrop and like it, its dirt cheap but I'm always interested in improving flavor. Wondering if I can use herculean harvest flush method you described with the megacrop.


100% it can be used with any other line. Id suggest a herc flush once every couple weeks too it takes any nutrient lockup and salt build up and turns it into food and shoves it up the plant. Awesome stuff. Get aphrodities extraction and herculean harvest 30ml each for a ripening flush.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 13, 2020)

Halitosis breath just got its transplant. Going to veg a couple more weeks and flip. Pics soon come.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you think it could be used with another brand instead of the whole lineup? I use megacrop and like it, its dirt cheap but I'm always interested in improving flavor. Wondering if I can use herculean harvest flush method you described with the megacrop.


Ive used Nectar and megacrop together and have gotten great results

you can flush with the Herc or mix it in with your megacrop feeds


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you think it could be used with another brand instead of the whole lineup? I use megacrop and like it, its dirt cheap but I'm always interested in improving flavor. Wondering if I can use herculean harvest flush method you described with the megacrop.


I’ve mixed megacrop with several different ferts. No problems


----------



## goMM (Jul 14, 2020)

Stankasaurus 1 second go around from cut bout to spazz out


----------



## goMM (Jul 14, 2020)

Honey Bells


----------



## goMM (Jul 14, 2020)

Honey Bells this hoe 4’10 RS


----------



## goMM (Jul 14, 2020)

Dingleberry aka Butt Crumbs


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 15, 2020)

Here's a few more in the mix. Ruby Red, just a half pack - 6 beans to start.


----------



## Railage (Jul 15, 2020)

Finally was able to get my white whale... I keep getting new white whales though lol.

They survived 7 years of not being opened until today.. 12 seeds


----------



## 357Slug (Jul 15, 2020)

Railage said:


> Finally was able to get my white whale... I keep getting new white whales though lol.
> 
> They survived 7 years of not being opened until today.. 12 seedsView attachment 4625369View attachment 4625370


Ballin, I want to see someone with banana loaf, I had a chance to get a pack a couple years back n missed out. Anyone here grown or seen anyone that has grown it? Banana og x meatloaf


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2020)

This meat breath pheno is stunning-


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This meat breath pheno is stunning-
> View attachment 4626367
> View attachment 4626368


how does that smell for ya?


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jul 16, 2020)

Anyone ran Bubblegum Breath yet? Doesn't seem to be as popular. Crossed with Indiana Bubblegum makes me think the terps are going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 17, 2020)

10/12 Lime Studly popped and planted (I put the other 2 in dirt as well for the heck of it) 



6/6 Ruby Red popped and planted


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> how does that smell for ya?


I didn't even pinch it yet, I've been so busy will get to it when I go back down...lights turn on at 5


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 17, 2020)

Popped 3 sherb 3 males geeez! May keep one


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 18, 2020)

Lime Studly busted a triple cotyledon, weirdos already I expect freaks from this pack


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 18, 2020)

Anyone ever see a clear thugpug label? Got these in trade from Tappy Rootz, reputable fella and Gromer said "Not that I recall" when I asked him if he'd used clear labels at any point. So kinda stumped. Hoping it isn't outright fake.


----------



## goMM (Jul 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Anyone ever see a clear thugpug label? Got these in trade from Tappy Rootz, reputable fella and Gromer said "Not that I recall" when I asked him if he'd used clear labels at any point. So kinda stumped. Hoping it isn't outright fake.
> 
> View attachment 4628301


If this helps the font looks old


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 18, 2020)

goMM said:


> If this helps the font looks old


Yeah he said he got it from Seedsherenow a longggg time ago. Given that I'm guessing ol' Gromer just forgot a batch of clear labels that went out.


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Anyone ever see a clear thugpug label? Got these in trade from Tappy Rootz, reputable fella and Gromer said "Not that I recall" when I asked him if he'd used clear labels at any point. So kinda stumped. Hoping it isn't outright fake.
> 
> View attachment 4628301


Yer I have a few that are clear in fact about 4 packs all legit off gromer himself


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Anyone ever see a clear thugpug label? Got these in trade from Tappy Rootz, reputable fella and Gromer said "Not that I recall" when I asked him if he'd used clear labels at any point. So kinda stumped. Hoping it isn't outright fake.
> 
> View attachment 4628301


----------



## Railage (Jul 19, 2020)

Day 41 a couple PBB nugshots


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2020)

For someone who retired, he sure testing up if left and right with photos, think he missed the limelight. And his dog


----------



## nc208 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> For someone who retired, he sure testing up if left and right with photos, think he missed the limelight. And his dog


Could be old projects he never brought to circulation cuz he didn't think they would be as good maybe? Seeing his untested gear sell so crazily maybe he's digging through stuff he didn't plan on releasing?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 19, 2020)

To SMG - couldn't reply to message for some reason.

Ah you got those from him? Right on fantastic I don't have to worry then 

Thanks for the pic man.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 19, 2020)

Meat breath fading to a blackish purple-


----------



## Railage (Jul 19, 2020)

2/2 Banana Breath #1s sprouted, I got 10 left I’m going to run them till I find something good, if there is anything there for me.

They just now broke soil.

I do want to make F2s if I get a cool male/female


----------



## nc208 (Jul 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> 2/2 Banana Breath #1s sprouted, I got 10 left I’m going to run them till I find something good, if there is anything there for me.
> 
> They just now broke soil.
> 
> I do want to make F2s if I get a cool male/female


Make the f2s regardless even if its a crappy male.


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> To SMG - couldn't reply to message for some reason.
> 
> Ah you got those from him? Right on fantastic I don't have to worry then
> 
> Thanks for the pic man.


Yer everything I’ve got was from him apart from the new packs


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 20, 2020)

What do you want for that Lemon Breath already gave up my 1st born maybe you will take the 2nd or 3rd ?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 20, 2020)

357Slug said:


> No they are real.


This place emailed said site was open for business again. If anyone is interested


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 20, 2020)

Meatbreath, 3 phenos. All very different. Ran in 1 gallons so they didn't yield that well. All will be reran. My favorite is the goofy ogkb pheno. Smells like old-school dank. Really nice. Hoping they put on a bit more weight. Albeit small they are dense little gals. Tossed one that was lagging behind. Kind of hoping it's a male but then again another girl would be ok with me. I'll eventually narrow it down to just two.


----------



## goMM (Jul 20, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Meatbreath, 3 phenos. All very different. Ran in 1 gallons so they didn't yield that well. All will be reran. My favorite is the goofy ogkb pheno. Smells like old-school dank. Really nice. Hoping they put on a bit more weight. Albeit small they are dense little gals. Tossed one that was lagging behind. Kind of hoping it's a male but then again another girl would be ok with me. I'll eventually narrow it down to just two.


Pic 3 DAMNNNNNNN


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 21, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> What do you want for that Lemon Breath already gave up my 1st born maybe you will take the 2nd or 3rd ?


I’m always down for a trade deffo


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 21, 2020)

Would post more pictures but unfortunately had he/she in the room a white rhino x sweet tooth, which smells incredible but trashed the hole room went to far so just left it gutted


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> how does that smell for ya?


Ight dude so I just pinched the meat breath, so here we go, I suck as describing smells, I don't know why, like sometimes I know the smell but just can't put my finger on it. 

So when I just pinched the meat breath I got a very sweet smell at 1st, then I pinched it again with my gloves on and got what I can only describe at a breakfast kitchen smell, no bullshit. I worked in restaurants and it reminded me of a the grill and griddle during breakfast and brunch. I swear I got some wiffs of bacon in there, seriously, lol.


----------



## goMM (Jul 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ight dude so I just pinched the meat breath, so here we go, I suck as describing smells, I don't know why, like sometimes I know the smell but just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> So when I just pinched the meat breath I got a very sweet smell at 1st, then I pinched it again with my gloves on and got what I can only describe at a breakfast kitchen smell, no bullshit. I worked in restaurants and it reminded me of a the grill and griddle during breakfast and brunch. I swear I got some wiffs of bacon in there, seriously, lol.
> View attachment 4631384
> ...


Count me in on a grand slam with turkey sausage and syrup...that sounds amazing


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

goMM said:


> Count me in on a grand slam with turkey sausage and syrup...that sounds amazing


Haha


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ight dude so I just pinched the meat breath, so here we go, I suck as describing smells, I don't know why, like sometimes I know the smell but just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> So when I just pinched the meat breath I got a very sweet smell at 1st, then I pinched it again with my gloves on and got what I can only describe at a breakfast kitchen smell, no bullshit. I worked in restaurants and it reminded me of a the grill and griddle during breakfast and brunch. I swear I got some wiffs of bacon in there, seriously, lol.
> View attachment 4631384
> ...


She looks great man ! She really did stack hard the last couple weeks like you said. How many days you take her? Mine are at 50 and I was thinking 63/64 would do them right.


----------



## goMM (Jul 21, 2020)

Stankasaurus Tony LaRosa cut


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> She looks great man ! She really did stack hard the last couple weeks like you said. How many days you take her? Mine are at 50 and I was thinking 63/64 would do them right.


Thanks yours look fire as well, I'm thinking 60-65


----------



## goMM (Jul 21, 2020)

Dingleberry


----------



## nc208 (Jul 21, 2020)

Rotten bananas, Juniours Jello and a some more are up for auction at OES.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Seems like up in er, its the battle of the meats, lol.


----------



## goMM (Jul 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Seems like up in er, its the battle of the meats, lol.


Right ....bunch of fucking carnivores we are


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2020)

Gotta say out of all the strains I have grown, thug pug definitely has the best fade. I believe all my thug pug strains fan leaves all fade to a purplish black, even some of the sugar leaves. It gives the plants the most insane looks. People are very impressed when they see my thug pug plants, for sure. I was looking at my buddies sherb breath that is from my clone and again all his fans are a purple black, looks fucking awesome!!


----------



## goMM (Jul 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Gotta say out of all the strains I have grown, thug pug definitely has the best fade. I believe all my thug pug strains fan leaves all fade to a purplish black, even some of the sugar leaves. It gives the plants the most insane looks. People are very impressed when they see my thug pug plants, for sure. I was looking at my buddies sherb breath that is from my clone and again all his fans are a purple black, looks fucking awesome!!


All ur pug gear is on point bro thanks for sharing


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2020)

goMM said:


> All ur pug gear is on point bro thanks for sharing


No worries with that being said, I also think thug pug is not for beginners. I think most of you will side with me on this. I feel in order to get the optimum results from your thug strains and phenos you have to have your environment in check. Everything nutes, light, water, etc have to be dialed in otherwise results will vary. One other thing is- nutes- I don't know about you guys but I've found they don't like to be pushed to hard, they're medium feeders, I rarely ever go above 800ppms with them.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Man I used to get herb from time to time that I could only describe as “crispy fried” taste. That herb came from michuacan. I tried popping seeds of it a couple times but it was obvious that they were attempting to mix in modern breeds as they had some very specific characteristics That were all over the place, but also a lot of hermaphroditism. Point is that some bacon bud sounds like a killer! Yes please! 
I really like thugs flavor selections, everything I’ve tried from him has been unique.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Man I used to get herb from time to time that I could only describe as “crispy fried” taste. That herb came from michuacan. I tried popping seeds of it a couple times but it was obvious that they were attempting to mix in modern breeds as they had some very specific characteristics That were all over the place, but also a lot of hermaphroditism. Point is that some bacon bud sounds like a killer! Yes please!
> I really like thugs flavor selections, everything I’ve tried from him has been unique.


Ya its hard to describe, but I was definitely feeling nostalgic when I wiffed it. The aromas of bud gives me such a nostalgic sense of smells, if that makes sense. I think that's why I have a hard time describing the smells and aromas. It almost causes me a sensory overload. Lol. I'm getting better though, last night, I closed my eyes, calmed my brain, really focused and got it, could pinpoint the smells that is.


----------



## goMM (Jul 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries with that being said, I also think thug pug is not for beginners. I think most of you will side with me on this. I feel in order to get the optimum results from your thug strains and phenos you have to have your environment in check. Everything nutes, light, water, etc have to be dialed in otherwise results will vary. One other thing is- nutes- I don't know about you guys but I've found they don't like to be pushed to hard, they're medium feeders, I rarely ever go above 800ppms with them.


Agreed on all points made


----------



## goMM (Jul 22, 2020)

Almost forgot this the honey bells I’m in love with early yellow grapefruit smell and amonia gonna have to top and train her from cut she’s legit 4’10


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2020)

Damn you all are finding nice phenos in those untested beans.
Any issues you've run into so far on those untested crosses?
My buddy has a pack of Stank, Kkb, and wedding poop popped and so far no mutants and everything looks good, still in veg though. His Queen Sugar turned out super nice, very frosty but with a fruity kind of smell.
I'm gonna pop my unicorn poop pack soon and have some fun with the wedding poop he's got. I'm hoping for a killer stud.


----------



## goMM (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn you all are finding nice phenos in those untested beans.
> Any issues you've run into so far on those untested crosses?
> My buddy has a pack of Stank, Kkb, and wedding poop popped and so far no mutants and everything looks good, still in veg though. His Queen Sugar turned out super nice, very frosty but with a fruity kind of smell.
> I'm gonna pop my unicorn poop pack soon and have some fun with the wedding poop he's got. I'm hoping for a killer stud.


Ran a half pack of almost everything new no issues.... will be finishing packs I didn’t...ran 10 each of Dingleberry and Honey Bells


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn you all are finding nice phenos in those untested beans.
> Any issues you've run into so far on those untested crosses?
> My buddy has a pack of Stank, Kkb, and wedding poop popped and so far no mutants and everything looks good, still in veg though. His Queen Sugar turned out super nice, very frosty but with a fruity kind of smell.
> I'm gonna pop my unicorn poop pack soon and have some fun with the wedding poop he's got. I'm hoping for a killer stud.


Unicorn poop x wedding poop= horse shit.....I’ll see myself out.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Unicorn poop x wedding poop= horse shit.....I’ll see myself out.


You haven't tried the unicorn shit? Its magical, between that, PBB, Sophie's Breath, Queen Sugar, Sherb Breath and the cherry hills it is by far the best tasting. GMO mixes well in my books. 
Wedding Poop x Unicorn Poop = Bx or Wedding Shits.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn you all are finding nice phenos in those untested beans.
> Any issues you've run into so far on those untested crosses?
> My buddy has a pack of Stank, Kkb, and wedding poop popped and so far no mutants


 It's seems like people are getting a lot less or 0 mutants with thugs newer strains. Think it has to do with the new male he uses. Its studley spewright(mendobreath) great grandson or some shit like that, correct me if I'm wrong. Definitely noticing that there is not as many ogkb or fucked up mutants phenos popping up in pics, which is awesome!


----------



## Railage (Jul 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> It's seems like people are getting a lot less or 0 mutants with thugs newer strains. Think it has to do with the new male he uses. Its studley spewright(mendobreath) great grandson or some shit like that, correct me if I'm wrong. Definitely noticing that there is not as many ogkb or fucked up mutants phenos popping up in pics, which is awesome!


I got 0 OGKB in 8 Koshers


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 22, 2020)

It’s probably already here somewhere I just haven’t been able to find it. Has anyone played around with monkey business? Came in my mystery pack from terpy seeds and I’m super super interested in it. It doesn’t seem many people have them or have played around with them. A lot of stuff not labeled “breath” seems to have gone to the way side.


----------



## Railage (Jul 22, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> It’s probably already here somewhere I just haven’t been able to find it. Has anyone played around with monkey business? Came in my mystery pack from terpy seeds and I’m super super interested in it. It doesn’t seem many people have them or have played around with them. A lot of stuff not labeled “breath” seems to have gone to the way side.


It’s pretty much a Sophisticated Lady BX isn’t it? Should be awesome, I was eyeing them but I blew a lot of money on other Thug packs.


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 22, 2020)

Railage said:


> It’s pretty much a Sophisticated Lady BX isn’t it? Should be awesome, I was eyeing them but I blew a lot of money on other Thug packs.


from what I’ve read yea it’s sophisticated lady x Steve stiffler. Which I believe was the sophisticated lady stud? Over the last couple months I’ve luckily been able to get my hands on 5 packs with another 4 pack mystery box from terpy seeds en route. Been super lucky not having to pay second hand prices or risk getting scammed from some of the shady people on IG. I’m still a ways out from having everything dialed in and feeling confident enough to run them. Hopefully another grow or two and I’ll pop a few. Just trying to do as much research as possible before I dive into em as I’ll prolly never find any other packs again and want to have the ability to mother out a couple keepers for a long while.


----------



## Railage (Jul 22, 2020)

Them KKBs


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 22, 2020)

Railage said:


> Them KKBs
> 
> View attachment 4632248


really wish I got my hands on a pack of them


----------



## Railage (Jul 22, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> really wish I got my hands on a pack of them


I was quick got them for $90 a pack.

I didn’t pay that marked up bullshit price for any of them except the Banana Breath.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> really wish I got my hands on a pack of them


Just wait it out. Soon enough an elite version cut will appear for 500-1000 bucks each im sure.


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Just wait it out. Soon enough an elite version cut will appear for 500-1000 bucks each im sure.


KKB has been steady selling for 4-500+ the last month or two


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 22, 2020)

KKB was on G and L Apparel or Greenline Organics (not sure what their name is since their site says both) for $300 on Sunday but I'm not a big fan of Kosher Kush so I skipped it. I did order a Wedding Poop there though.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 22, 2020)

pug gear is fire but its overpriced and the dude is a total chad asshole


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah some of the prices are getting silly considering his work was originally the budget option. Think i paid $60 for my meat and peanut butter breaths. 
Then again you can't really blame someone for charging any price, if people are willing to pay it.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jul 23, 2020)

It's all relative to the perspective, I bought all mine for under 100 if I'm spending more than that I'm buying archive. Not splurging for the budget option over here. Got a sealed meatbreath I'd trade btw


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 23, 2020)

I have paid out for some Freeborn lines, but i find it hard to justify spending high prices for anything that was made by hitting 1 male to 30 cuts. I still get suckered in occasionally tho.
Unfortunately, I have nothing in sealed packs or I'd also get into the trading game. I moved all my seeds into vials for storage in the freezer, because i started running out of space.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 23, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> pug gear is fire but its overpriced and the dude is a total chad asshole


$80 dollars a pack is Over Priced ? FFS guy what do you want him to give them away for free ? 

He's not making anymore a pack then he did before it's the Seed Banks and Resellers ( I mean Ass Holes like me and get your $$ up and buy when they Drop so you can Stop Crying about Prices) making the the bank of him he hasn't raised his prices at all . 

Now some of you insult the man's work i can't see paying those prices ( Again he gromer is still charging the same price fool ) for 1 stud to 30 cuts lol umm correct me if i'm wrong but didn't Archive hit just about every fucking cut in the world with his Face Off OG ? 

You Ass Clowns are same fuck show's that buy into IG and Internet hype go buy a Fucking pack of Berners newest Hermed up i mean Hyped up Cookies strain or go buy a pack from SJG or IHG flipping tool you sir are the very definition of a Chad !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 23, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> It's all relative to the perspective, I bought all mine for under 100 if I'm spending more than that I'm buying archive. Not splurging for the budget option over here. Got a sealed meatbreath I'd trade btw


Orange Pack or clear if it's Orange DM me .


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Now some of you insult the man's work i can't see paying those prices ( Again he gromer is still charging the same price fool ) for 1 stud to 30 cuts lol umm correct me if i'm wrong but didn't Archive hit just about every fucking cut in the world with his Face Off OG ?
> 
> You Ass Clowns are same fuck show's that buy into IG and Internet hype go buy a Fucking pack of Berners newest Hermed up i mean Hyped up Cookies strain or go buy a pack from SJG or IHG flipping tool you sir are the very definition of a Chad !


I never insulted Gromer's work and I am certainly no IG Cookie hype follower. The people buying into hype are the ones letting resellers charge them hundreds of dollars for an $80 pack of seeds. 
Yes, Archive also did the same thing with his face off (although at least he actually made his own male first) which is why I've never paid more than 2 figures for his lines either.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (Jul 23, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I never insulted Gromer's work and I am certainly no IG Cookie hype follower. The people buying into hype are the ones letting resellers charge them hundreds of dollars for an $80 pack of seeds.
> Yes, Archive also did the same thing with his face off (although at least he actually made his own male first) which is why I've never paid more than 2 figures for his lines either.


So by your standards gromer needs to have bred his male for it to be defined as his? Lmao ok


----------



## Railage (Jul 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> $80 dollars a pack is Over Priced ? FFS guy what do you want him to give them away for free ?
> 
> He's not making anymore a pack then he did before it's the Seed Banks and Resellers ( I mean Ass Holes like me and get your $$ up and buy when they Drop so you can Stop Crying about Prices) making the the bank of him he hasn't raised his prices at all .
> 
> ...


I love love love my PBB and I’m super excited for all the other Thug stuff I got BUT.....The 1 SJG strain I’ve grown Acai Gelato X Kushmints 11 is better in yield and terps, bout the same frost though.

Alls I know is some packs are worth $250 cause that one is about to make a shit ton more than that.

Also I don’t know if this is a great comparison because I only had 3 phenos of Acai Gelato X Kushmints 11 and like 12 PBBs but I had some PBB herm and none of my Acais did.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 23, 2020)

Railage said:


> I love love love my PBB and I’m super excited for all the other Thug stuff I got BUT.....The 1 SJG strain I’ve grown Acai Gelato X Kushmints 11 is better in yield and terps, bout the same frost though.
> 
> Alls I know is some packs are worth $250 cause that one is about to make a shit ton more than that.
> 
> ...


Dude I was going to pull the triger on the seed junkie acai jellato, damn I should've. 

With regards to the pbb, I got 2 different phenos of it from this lady and I'm running one in flower now and it absolutely sucks. Such a shit pheno, tall and lanky, thought it was alright but past halfway thru flower realized its shit, super finicky. Excited to run the other pheno though.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 23, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I never insulted Gromer's work and I am certainly no IG Cookie hype follower. The people buying into hype are the ones letting resellers charge them hundreds of dollars for an $80 pack of seeds.
> Yes, Archive also did the same thing with his face off (although at least he actually made his own male first) which is why I've never paid more than 2 figures for his lines either.


I dont think Big Sco was directing that at you. Madvillain420 was the one saying gromers gear is overpriced. Which is stupid thing to say since he brought GGG super expensive gear and made affordable lines for the rest of us. He also called him a Chad, I can only assume Gromer posted one of the those angry DMs which was from him and now they're all butthurt over it. Chad's and Kevin's always think they're the victims.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 23, 2020)

Railage said:


> I love love love my PBB and I’m super excited for all the other Thug stuff I got BUT.....The 1 SJG strain I’ve grown Acai Gelato X Kushmints 11 is better in yield and terps, bout the same frost though.


This is why I've been planning on hitting some Pug gear I have with my Kush Mints F2 pack. I just need to pheno hunt more to find the ones I want to mix (and make some F2s of the Pug stuff to hunt through) but I'm going through them slowly now and will start breeding a few strains with them when I find the right ones.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2020)

@BigSco508 gets carried away sometimes, he’s kind of a prick but he grows on you.... bwahahahahaha


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 23, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> So by your standards gromer needs to have bred his male for it to be defined as his? Lmao ok


Nope. Just pointing out that while Studly was his male selection, it was selected from Gage's work. Face Off was Fletcher's selection from his own work, so the comparison wasn't entirely apples to apples.
Gromer has further worked his lines, but his company's original appeal was based off the hype of other people's work. Even if his crosses have proven themselves to be more than that over time.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus Tony LaRosa cut
> View attachment 4631494
> View attachment 4631495
> View attachment 4631496


I legit have always thought this was the pack to grab. Looks awesome. I think I have 4 or 5 of them in storeage. 



BigSco508 said:


> $80 dollars a pack is Over Priced ? FFS guy what do you want him to give them away for free ?
> 
> He's not making anymore a pack then he did before it's the Seed Banks and Resellers ( I mean Ass Holes like me and get your $$ up and buy when they Drop so you can Stop Crying about Prices) making the the bank of him he hasn't raised his prices at all .
> 
> ...


It's more that the packs sell out quickly now. Before this whole retirement you could find packs for 60 all day. A guy quoted me 600 for a salami leg. That's just laughable in my opinion. Literally could have gotten them for 60 a week prior to his announcement from GLO. Even if people pay that, I'll never justify the money for one pack of regs, even clones I'm pretty much done buying "elites". Although I'm hopeful on the oreoz and runtz, 1k cuts are a bit of hit and miss without having tried the flower first. But the good thing about cuts is you can trade them forever, for instance I got the Apple Fritter and Cherry Gelato from a friend for the runtz. 

I truly don't see the hype behind the KKB, I don't think it'll be better than Kosher Kush on its own. The reason I got rid of all my GMO Crosses was because I ran like 5 different packs and never found anything better than gmo. I kept a meatbreath to GMO BX and one garlic breath out of 50 or so GMO Crosses. And I'm talking real GMO, grown to 95 days, not that bunk that people harvest at 70 days and then sell it. 

The problem I have is people who buy 15 packs just to resell. If you're gonna run them all then by all means go ahead and buy them. But just to resell is lame sauce man, imo. Plenty of good folks like me who just got screwed thanks to technology.

I won't be missing this urinal cake drop though, I already got my preorders in hopefully it stays true.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Orange Pack or clear if it's Orange DM me .


No meatbreath in orange packs. Only clear purple clam packs or orange clams with clear tags. Anything else is a fake.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jul 23, 2020)

madvilli
[QUOTE="BigSco508 said:


> Orange Pack or clear if it's Orange DM me .


Eeerrrr meatbreath never came out in orange dude, non ever.. orange is only in the last yr


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jul 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> No meatbreath in orange packs. Only clear purple clam packs or orange clams with clear tags. Anything else is a fake.


Thanks, seen this after I said it


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jul 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> The problem I have is people who buy 15 packs just to resell. If you're gonna run them all then by all means go ahead and buy them. But just to resell is lame sauce man, imo. Plenty of good folks like me who just got screwed thanks to technology.


Me to, not buying from the tent grower that had a newer device.


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 23, 2020)

Collection has certainly grown. Super super excited to have these in the vault to play around with. Like many have said, I can’t bring myself to pay 3-400+ for a single pack. Luckily there’s still a few banks with a lot of stuff floating around for retail. Loving everything in this thread, slowly working my way through it all.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 23, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> Collection has certainly grown. Super super excited to have these in the vault to play around with. Like many have said, I can’t bring myself to pay 3-400+ for a single pack. Luckily there’s still a few banks with a lot of stuff floating around for retail. Loving everything in this thread, slowly working my way through it all.


Nice! If you're at interested in trading that Michigan mouth I have a Tang Breath I have no plans on running. My buddy has had really good results from Carl's shoes


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Nice! If you're at interested in trading that Michigan mouth I have a Tang Breath I have no plans on running. My buddy has had really good results from Carl's shoes


I appreciate the offer but Michigan mouth is one of my tops that I wanna play with. I cracked it open to check out the freebies and gave a couple grower friends a few beans to play with and hopefully get some patients in need some meds. My top hunt now is a queen sugar and mule fuel. I’m super excited for the stank as well. So many amazing choices lmfao


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Jul 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Nice! If you're at interested in trading that Michigan mouth I have a Tang Breath I have no plans on running. My buddy has had really good results from Carl's shoes


What's the tang breath mother?


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 23, 2020)

Terpy seeds just did a huge drop.


----------



## Silencio (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 23, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> What's the tang breath mother?


Tropicana Cookies x Studly Sprewright. I'd run it myself but I got the trop cut already is all.


Busskilll said:


> I appreciate the offer but Michigan mouth is one of my tops that I wanna play with. I cracked it open to check out the freebies and gave a couple grower friends a few beans to play with and hopefully get some patients in need some meds. My top hunt now is a queen sugar and mule fuel. I’m super excited for the stank as well. So many amazing choices lmfao


For sure! Never hurts to ask!


Busskilll said:


> Terpy seeds just did a huge drop.


Yep packs range from 100 to 150. Nothing I wanted though but hopefully y'all can grab some stuff !


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Jul 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Tropicana Cookies x Studly Sprewright. I'd run it myself but I got the trop cut already is all.
> 
> For sure! Never hurts to ask!
> 
> Yep packs range from 100 to 150. Nothing I wanted though but hopefully y'all can grab some stuff !


I have michigan mouth I would trade but just popped the garlic butter which you are probably after.


----------



## Railage (Jul 23, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> I have michigan mouth I would trade but just popped the garlic butter which you are probably after.


I would happily trade a Garlic Butter for a Tang Breath, I’d like to have another pack just in case.

but anyway I have 2 unopened packs of Michigan Mouth with the freebie check mark on it.


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 23, 2020)

I was able to convince my roommate to go halves on another 4 pack ‍ the lure of mystery plus the fire I’ve pulled from them gets me like a kid in a candy store. And the price stays at 80 a pack so.. win win all around. Hope y’all were able to get something!


----------



## Railage (Jul 23, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Nice! If you're at interested in trading that Michigan mouth I have a Tang Breath I have no plans on running. My buddy has had really good results from Carl's shoes


Hey Terpyseeds has a Michigan Mouth rn for $100


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 23, 2020)

Michigan mouth and future wife still up for 100 ea.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 23, 2020)

Railage said:


> Hey Terpyseeds has a Michigan Mouth rn for $100
> 
> View attachment 4633333


Thank you bro! Wasn't on there at first. 



Railage said:


> I would happily trade a Garlic Butter for a Tang Breath, I’d like to have another pack just in case.
> 
> but anyway I have 2 unopened packs of Michigan Mouth with the freebie check mark on it.


I'd trade you for the TB if you're at all interested.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 23, 2020)

Just scored the michigan mouth just when I said i was finished buying


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 23, 2020)

Justincrawn's Meatbreath  I'm gonna make this cut squeel.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 23, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Just scored the michigan mouth just when I said i was finished buying


Haha nice man me too lol. Literally sealed up my vault the other day after I grabbed some crane city packs.


Misterpfffff said:


> Justincrawn's Meatbreath  I'm gonna make this cut squeel.
> 
> View attachment 4633425


Very nice


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 23, 2020)

Compared to most breeders, my Thug Pug stash is lacking, but I managed to snag some limited release/private breeding packs off his last release so I'm pretty happy with what I have


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 24, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Compared to most breeders, my Thug Pug stash is lacking, but I managed to snag some limited release/private breeding packs off his last release so I'm pretty happy with what I haveView attachment 4633505
> View attachment 4633507View attachment 4633508View attachment 4633511


that shinola thooo


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 24, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> that shinola thooo


Yeah, he used our Sunshine 3 cut in the cross for another acquaintance of ours. CAP's male is notoriously awful at producing beans so it wasn't a breeding that produced enough seeds to sell off packs to the mainstream evem if they wanted to (I know a few packs sneaked out to a select few growers). I managed to get my hands on a few packs. Don't sleep on the Sunny Lady or the PBS either though


----------



## Railage (Jul 24, 2020)

So in this thread we have a bunch of people that have PBBs that about the same age in flower I’d love to get together and try to plan out another Thug Pug late flower pic fest.

In 90 days I’ll be open to flower all the females from Michigan Mouth if we wanna get it on lol, if not I’ll probably do like two packs of HighMac or something like that..... Definitely popping my Sunset Sodas from Umami though.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 24, 2020)

Chopped two brunch breaths at around 9 weeks. Smell is much less on the orange side then it was early on in flower, more towards the breath nastiness now. Kept a cut around and have one going outside. Not sure if I’ll hang on to it though. Still have half a pack yet to search through.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 24, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yeah, he used our Sunshine 3 cut in the cross for another acquaintance of ours. CAP's male is notoriously awful at producing beans so it wasn't a breeding that produced enough seeds to sell off packs to the mainstream evem if they wanted to (I know a few packs sneaked out to a select few growers). I managed to get my hands on a few packs. Don't sleep on the Sunny Lady or the PBS either though


Is your acquaintance Mittens? I won a couple auctions from him a couple years back. 

Quick question, why did you guys say it was SS4 for so long? Was it to keep everyone buying the ss3 seeds? And this ss3 was the hightimes cup winner correct? I got the pack when it was called sunshine lady which I believe is still the same cross. I believe Mimosa breath and Velveeta breath were also made with him. 

Mitten was cool, I lost his number but he got me in touch with Eric from dvg.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Justincrawn's Meatbreath  I'm gonna make this cut squeel.
> 
> View attachment 4633425


Saw justcrawns meatbreath and it looks like a super greasy funk monster, its definitely ogkb leaning right?


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 24, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


Some of those seeds sell for huuuuuge money on the secondary market. Most people Ive seen just collect them or flip them. I saw a pack of thug pug seeds sell for over 800 at auction this week


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Some of those seeds sell for huuuuuge money on the secondary market. Most people Ive seen just collect them or flip them. I saw a pack of thug pug seeds sell for over 800 at auction this week


Ya that's just re-dick. Whatever though, if people want to pay it, so be it


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 24, 2020)

There are some serious collectors out there. I think its Swamp Boys or Dying Breed genetics that has a strain called Ya Hemi. 5-10 seeds is 700 range. And they sell!!


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Its Grandiflora genetics


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Black cherry pie breath-


----------



## goMM (Jul 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Black cherry pie breath-
> View attachment 4634363


That’s the one bro


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Black cherry pie breath-
> View attachment 4634363


interestinggg how does that one smell bro? very uncommon one


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> interestinggg how does that one smell bro? very uncommon one


Just pinched- 1st thing that comes to mind- is rubber and cherries


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's a better shot-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> interestinggg how does that one smell bro? very uncommon one


So in other words misterpffff, it smells like your moms box after I gave it a good ole plowin'...haha jk bud, it does smell rank though, lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> interestinggg how does that one smell bro? very uncommon one


Just wanted to say in all good fun I was fucking around. I do love ya misterpffff, you got skills


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's a better shot-
> View attachment 4634366


oh my goodness....


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Just wanted to say in all good fun I was fucking around. I do love ya misterpffff, you got skills


Lmao thanksssss


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Lmao thanksssss


Hahaha


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

I tried to close my eyes and smell, and I got> sage, plastic, and fruit(cherry)


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's another pheno of the black cherry pie breath-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 24, 2020)

did Gromer ever release the 2nd batch of Stinky Putang beans he was making?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Is your acquaintance Mittens? I won a couple auctions from him a couple years back.
> 
> Quick question, why did you guys say it was SS4 for so long? Was it to keep everyone buying the ss3 seeds? And this ss3 was the hightimes cup winner correct? I got the pack when it was called sunshine lady which I believe is still the same cross. I believe Mimosa breath and Velveeta breath were also made with him.
> 
> Mitten was cool, I lost his number but he got me in touch with Eric from dvg.


No, it was because it was supposed to be for head stash/personal use only and he went out and bought a bunch of 4 packs claiming to have found "the one" all the while entering out cut. It was basically a way to track where our cut went when it wasn't supposed to go anywhere. We've actually never entered any of our strains in any competitions believe it or not.
The Sunny Lady is Sophiaticated Lady from Gage Green Group × The true cut of Sunshine 3


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> There are some serious collectors out there. I think its Swamp Boys or Dying Breed genetics that has a strain called Ya Hemi. 5-10 seeds is 700 range. And they sell!!


Dying Breed called it quits a little while back. Neptune Seed Bank pretty much bought out all their remaining stock


----------



## Railage (Jul 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> did Gromer ever release the 2nd batch of Stinky Putang beans he was making?


No he did not.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 25, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> No, it was because it was supposed to be for head stash/personal use only and he went out and bought a bunch of 4 packs claiming to have found "the one" all the while entering out cut. It was basically a way to track where our cut went when it wasn't supposed to go anywhere. We've actually never entered any of our strains in any competitions believe it or not.
> The Sunny Lady is Sophiaticated Lady from Gage Green Group × The true cut of Sunshine 3


Thanks for clearing that up. So they won a cup with your cut even though you didn't want it entered? 

So then these are fems if it's female times female? The way the lineage was broken down to me was Sunshine 3 x Steve Stifler (gromers Sophisticated Lady Male). Same male he used in his Sophie's breath.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 25, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> No, it was because it was supposed to be for head stash/personal use only and he went out and bought a bunch of 4 packs claiming to have found "the one" all the while entering out cut. It was basically a way to track where our cut went when it wasn't supposed to go anywhere. We've actually never entered any of our strains in any competitions believe it or not.
> The Sunny Lady is Sophiaticated Lady from Gage Green Group × The true cut of Sunshine 3


That sucks when you ask people to do something, you hook them up with some crazy personal smoke and they go around your back doing that.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. So they won a cup with your cut even though you didn't want it entered?
> 
> So then these are fems if it's female times female? The way the lineage was broken down to me was Sunshine 3 x Steve Stifler (gromers Sophisticated Lady Male). Same male he used in his Sophie's breath.


They're reg beans and it's definitely our 3 female cut hit with the Sophisticated Lady pollen. I do have 2 more 3 packs for an F2 project and we've already BX'd it as well. You can accomplish a lot in 6 years


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 25, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> No, it was because it was supposed to be for head stash/personal use only and he went out and bought a bunch of 4 packs claiming to have found "the one" all the while entering out cut. It was basically a way to track where our cut went when it wasn't supposed to go anywhere. We've actually never entered any of our strains in any competitions believe it or not.
> The Sunny Lady is Sophiaticated Lady from Gage Green Group × The true cut of Sunshine 3


Wait, just curious who did this sketchy shit?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Wait, just curious who did this sketchy shit?


A "Friend" of my partners. The deal seemed off trading cuts tongrow for personal head stash so we told him it was Sunshine 4 (a strain we knew was readily available at the seed banks). Next thing you know he shows up with 20 packs of Sunshine 4 saying he's going to hunt down his own to try to compete with ours. Obviously he just used ours and claimed to have found it. There are only a few people out there with the true cut, Jake Greba from Midnight Roots, the gentleman who provided the cut for Shinola and a few close personal friends. All the others (Like the cut Trick Trick claims is "his" and he found himself) are most likely true Sunshine 4 cuts. You can tell by the tests. A true cut of our Sunshine 3 will test anywhere from 31 all the way up to 35% total THC and always comes back at least 3.8% terps (I've seen it come in as high as just under 4.5%). A quality Sunshine 4 cut will pull 26-28% and never top 2.4-2.5% terps. Not knocking the strain or the people that bust their ass to grow quality medicine, but we found an absolute gem in the Sunshine 3. Kind of like my Chem 4 that I was gifted quite a few years ago. Can't even guarantee it's Chem 4 because there was no pedigree/provenance, but she's an absolute MONSTER and we've been using her in quite a few breeding projects over the past few years. Beautiful full structure, dense nugs and pure Chem gas


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Wait, just curious who did this sketchy shit?


This is what the true Sunshine 3 is supposed to look like


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 25, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> This is what the true Sunshine 3 is supposed to look like
> View attachment 4634807View attachment 4634808View attachment 4634809View attachment 4634810View attachment 4634811


Awwww sheeeeet I'm super hard right now. Definitely got about a 10mm woody right about meow! Hell yeah. To all those haters in the woodworks who say bodhi don't provide the frost. I'll be posting my secret chief harvest soon on the bodhi page


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 25, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> A "Friend" of my partners. The deal seemed off trading cuts tongrow for personal head stash so we told him it was Sunshine 4 (a strain we knew was readily available at the seed banks). Next thing you know he shows up with 20 packs of Sunshine 4 saying he's going to hunt down his own to try to compete with ours. Obviously he just used ours and claimed to have found it. There are only a few people out there with the true cut, Jake Greba from Midnight Roots, the gentleman who provided the cut for Shinola and a few close personal friends. All the others (Like the cut Trick Trick claims is "his" and he found himself) are most likely true Sunshine 4 cuts. You can tell by the tests. A true cut of our Sunshine 3 will test anywhere from 31 all the way up to 35% total THC and always comes back at least 3.8% terps (I've seen it come in as high as just under 4.5%). A quality Sunshine 4 cut will pull 26-28% and never top 2.4-2.5% terps. Not knocking the strain or the people that bust their ass to grow quality medicine, but we found an absolute gem in the Sunshine 3. Kind of like my Chem 4 that I was gifted quite a few years ago. Can't even guarantee it's Chem 4 because there was no pedigree/provenance, but she's an absolute MONSTER and we've been using her in quite a few breeding projects over the past few years. Beautiful full structure, dense nugs and pure Chem gas
> View attachment 4634800View attachment 4634801View attachment 4634802View attachment 4634803View attachment 4634804View attachment 4634805View attachment 4634806


Whoa


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Awwww sheeeeet I'm super hard right now. Definitely got about a 10mm woody right about meow! Hell yeah. To all those haters in the woodworks who say bodhi don't provide the frost. I'll be posting my secret chief harvest soon on the bodhi page


Can't wait to see it! Always in the market to trade for great genetics to breed with so let me know how she tests terp-wise


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 25, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> A "Friend" of my partners. The deal seemed off trading cuts tongrow for personal head stash so we told him it was Sunshine 4 (a strain we knew was readily available at the seed banks). Next thing you know he shows up with 20 packs of Sunshine 4 saying he's going to hunt down his own to try to compete with ours. Obviously he just used ours and claimed to have found it. There are only a few people out there with the true cut, Jake Greba from Midnight Roots, the gentleman who provided the cut for Shinola and a few close personal friends. All the others (Like the cut Trick Trick claims is "his" and he found himself) are most likely true Sunshine 4 cuts. You can tell by the tests. A true cut of our Sunshine 3 will test anywhere from 31 all the way up to 35% total THC and always comes back at least 3.8% terps (I've seen it come in as high as just under 4.5%). A quality Sunshine 4 cut will pull 26-28% and never top 2.4-2.5% terps. Not knocking the strain or the people that bust their ass to grow quality medicine, but we found an absolute gem in the Sunshine 3. Kind of like my Chem 4 that I was gifted quite a few years ago. Can't even guarantee it's Chem 4 because there was no pedigree/provenance, but she's an absolute MONSTER and we've been using her in quite a few breeding projects over the past few years. Beautiful full structure, dense nugs and pure Chem gas
> View attachment 4634800View attachment 4634801View attachment 4634802View attachment 4634803View attachment 4634804View attachment 4634805View attachment 4634806


Word, seems the industry is full of cut throat- tricksters who just want to make money on top of money. They love the egotistical hype game.

Woah dude your plants are stunners!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Awwww sheeeeet I'm super hard right now. Definitely got about a 10mm woody right about meow! Hell yeah. To all those haters in the woodworks who say bodhi don't provide the frost. I'll be posting my secret chief harvest soon on the bodhi page


I'm running my 2nd bodhi plant- cherry lotus. Ran goji before. Cherry lotus is a very weird looking plant. Got it from clone. Also have a pack of strain called vintage vino- (dvg) brandywine x (bodhi)goji og.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

ĺ


DarthPlagueis said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. So they won a cup with your cut even though you didn't want it entered?
> 
> So then these are fems if it's female times female? The way the lineage was broken down to me was Sunshine 3 x Steve Stifler (gromers Sophisticated Lady Male). Same male he used in his Sophie's breath.


I just so happen to have an original pack of Gage's Sophisticated Lady in the vault with an old pack of the original release Burgundy


----------



## vitalsine (Jul 25, 2020)

Just copped 4 packs off terpy seeds. 1 michigan mouth then 3 randos... I guess he had some that weren't listed on the site. Stoked. I'll let yall know what I get.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 26, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Just copped 4 packs off terpy seeds. 1 michigan mouth then 3 randos... I guess he had some that weren't listed on the site. Stoked. I'll let yall know what I get.


You snagged the random box??


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 26, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Can't wait to see it! Always in the market to trade for great genetics to breed with so let me know how she tests terp-wise


What cant you wait to see the Grow or the 10mm woody ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> What cant you wait to see the Grow or the 10mm woody ?


Sorry i couldn't help myself


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> What cant you wait to see the Grow or the 10mm woody ?


Both although you're gonna have to get your microscope out to really appreciate the minor details Sco!


----------



## vitalsine (Jul 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You snagged the random box??


Yea. I ordered a Michigan mouth the other night, then hit him to see if I could change the order to the 4 pack. There were some listed on the site at the time of my order but then said they were sold out. Anyway, he hit me back and said he had some that were unlisted and hed throw 3 packs in plus the michigan mouth I'd ordered. I asked if there would be doubles and he said nah. Time will tell what I'll get. I'll keep ya updated, seemed like a nice enough guy, hope I get something good. His IG story showed he had some pbb and stankasaurus plus a few others.


----------



## Railage (Jul 26, 2020)

Day 48 PBB #8


----------



## Railage (Jul 26, 2020)

Also does anyone know what’s going on with my KKB watered twice daily (ml per gallon) 4 cal mag, 5 canna A, 5 canna B, 2 Rhizo, 1 Cannazym, .5 Front Row Silica. PPMs 600-650. In Coco

Temps 78 degrees, humidity 60-70%, 24 hour lights par was 150-200.

I’m not there to water them 3 days out of the week so I don’t know if they missed them and the PH got fucky

PH fluctuates from 5.8-6.2 moving .1 daily


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2020)

Railage said:


> Also does anyone know what’s going on with my KKB watered twice daily (ml per gallon) 4 cal mag, 5 canna A, 5 canna B, 2 Rhizo, 1 Cannazym, .5 Front Row Silica. PPMs 600-650. In Coco
> 
> Temps 78 degrees, humidity 60-70%, 24 hour lights par was 150-200.
> 
> ...


Looks like too much fertilizer. 
I have 6kosher breath going and they are light feeders


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 26, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Yea. I ordered a Michigan mouth the other night, then hit him to see if I could change the order to the 4 pack. There were some listed on the site at the time of my order but then said they were sold out. Anyway, he hit me back and said he had some that were unlisted and hed throw 3 packs in plus the michigan mouth I'd ordered. I asked if there would be doubles and he said nah. Time will tell what I'll get. I'll keep ya updated, seemed like a nice enough guy, hope I get something good. His IG story showed he had some pbb and stankasaurus plus a few others.


You’ll be happily pleased. I’ve ordered 3 of the 4 packs so far lolol have the last one coming from the recent drop.


----------



## vitalsine (Jul 26, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> You’ll be happily pleased. I’ve ordered 3 of the 4 packs so far lolol have the last one coming from the recent drop.


Bung bung!


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jul 26, 2020)

Railage said:


> Also does anyone know what’s going on with my KKB watered twice daily (ml per gallon) 4 cal mag, 5 canna A, 5 canna B, 2 Rhizo, 1 Cannazym, .5 Front Row Silica. PPMs 600-650. In Coco
> 
> Temps 78 degrees, humidity 60-70%, 24 hour lights par was 150-200.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about itobviously not overdoing food as that's told by the leaf tips and yours look clean, the lighter inside of leaf to, heavy feed darkens that more, wide range from his gear, looks to me that you got one of the elusive producer phenos... due to the lightness of between the veins on the leaf, I would up the food if I saw that myself.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries with that being said, I also think thug pug is not for beginners. I think most of you will side with me on this. I feel in order to get the optimum results from your thug strains and phenos you have to have your environment in check. Everything nutes, light, water, etc have to be dialed in otherwise results will vary. One other thing is- nutes- I don't know about you guys but I've found they don't like to be pushed to hard, they're medium feeders, I rarely ever go above 800ppms with them.


Not big feeders for sure!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a little banana breath vine that’s arguing about that.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 27, 2020)

Whaaat....

Thugpug seems more beginner-friendly than anything I've grown. It's quality regardless (but may take a nice environment to really maximize quality) of the situation. Frost and tasty smoke. Compare that to something like Bodhi gear - I think you'd need to do a lot better to make any Bodhi strain look like a Gromer strain. Then again bodhi isn't really on the cookies either.

I disagree about not big feeders, Gromer's feed recipe "from seed till harvest" is well over 2k PPMs of Nectar for the Gods.
I've been using that recipe since veg and not a single sign of overfeed.

I will say I think PPMs in general aren't as important with nectar because I think the herculean harvest ties a lot of the extra junk up for microbes to break down over a few days...


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> Also does anyone know what’s going on with my KKB watered twice daily (ml per gallon) 4 cal mag, 5 canna A, 5 canna B, 2 Rhizo, 1 Cannazym, .5 Front Row Silica. PPMs 600-650. In Coco
> 
> Temps 78 degrees, humidity 60-70%, 24 hour lights par was 150-200.
> 
> ...


That's straight up MG def, just needs a little more mag in the soil or some epsom salt foliar.

Tiger stripes are the telltale sign of mag def.

Do you use RO? Looks like there could be a tiny bit of iron deficiency but not very bad.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That's straight up MG def, just needs a little more mag in the soil or some epsom salt foliar.
> 
> Tiger stripes are the telltale sign of mag def.
> 
> Do you use RO? Looks like there could be a tiny bit of iron deficiency but not very bad.


I disagree yellow from the inside out is phosphorus or over feeding. Mag is from the outside in .


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 27, 2020)

That entire chart is low quality examples of what you actually see, in my opinion. 
I don't even think any of the deficiencies on that chart actually show tiger stripes. 

To each their own though.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I disagree yellow from the inside out is phosphorus or over feeding. Mag is from the outside in .
> View attachment 4637083


That chart is so outdated and should not be relied upon for any accuracy. Every plant will show differently and especially with what type of lighting your using. With LEDs it just sucks the mag right up.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That entire chart is low quality examples of what you actually see, in my opinion.
> I don't even think any of the deficiencies on that chart actually show tiger stripes.
> 
> To each their own though.





nc208 said:


> That chart is so outdated and should not be relied upon for any accuracy. Every plant will show differently and especially with what type of lighting your using. With LEDs it just sucks the mag right up.


mobile vs immobile nutrients...


----------



## loop718 (Jul 27, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I legit have always thought this was the pack to grab. Looks awesome. I think I have 4 or 5 of them in storeage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My unicorn poop pheno tastes way better then gmo. I find gmo reeks but doesn't reciprocate on the taste. I think sophisticated lady did something special to gmo for real. 


Railage said:


> Also does anyone know what’s going on with my KKB watered twice daily (ml per gallon) 4 cal mag, 5 canna A, 5 canna B, 2 Rhizo, 1 Cannazym, .5 Front Row Silica. PPMs 600-650. In Coco
> 
> Temps 78 degrees, humidity 60-70%, 24 hour lights par was 150-200.
> 
> ...


You have ph problems. What is your medium?
Edit: I see you said coco. Mix 2tbs of ur medium and 2tbs of your water you use to feed with and check your ph and ppms. It will give u a pretty accurate measurement of your root zone. Report back with your numbers.


----------



## goMM (Jul 27, 2020)

Stankasaurus Tony LaRosa cut bEast Coast


----------



## loop718 (Jul 27, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus Tony LaRosa cut bEast Coast
> View attachment 4637151
> View attachment 4637152
> View attachment 4637153


Fucking crushed it!!!!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 27, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus Tony LaRosa cut bEast Coast
> View attachment 4637151
> View attachment 4637152
> View attachment 4637153


Filling out nicely too. What day is she on?


----------



## goMM (Jul 27, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Fucking crushed it!!!!


Appreciate that Loop


----------



## goMM (Jul 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Filling out nicely too. What day is she on?


No less than 30 and not a day over 33


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 27, 2020)

need that thing


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 28, 2020)

goMM said:


> Stankasaurus Tony LaRosa cut bEast Coast
> View attachment 4637151
> View attachment 4637152
> View attachment 4637153


Almost makes me wanna hunt something else since you already found this cut !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 28, 2020)

Stank update week 1 of flower only 2 females inside Ducky & Spike


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 28, 2020)

Slick Willy's PM2.0 F2 Team X-men


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 28, 2020)

And just because i like the hate


----------



## goMM (Jul 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> need that thing


U got it bro


----------



## goMM (Jul 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Stank update week 1 of flower only 2 females inside Ducky & SpikeView attachment 4637320View attachment 4637319


My bread is on Ducky....gotta sore spot for webbed feet lol


----------



## goMM (Jul 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> And just because i like the hateView attachment 4637325View attachment 4637324


Yeah bro go all the way IN


----------



## Railage (Jul 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> My unicorn poop pheno tastes way better then gmo. I find gmo reeks but doesn't reciprocate on the taste. I think sophisticated lady did something special to gmo for real.
> 
> You have ph problems. What is your medium?
> Edit: I see you said coco. Mix 2tbs of ur medium and 2tbs of your water you use to feed with and check your ph and ppms. It will give u a pretty accurate measurement of your root zone. Report back with your numbers.


580 PPM 6.1 PH going in, 390 PPM 6.1 PH after mixing 2 TBS of the watering water and 2 TBS of the media.

That was just off the top of the pot, I took a core sample and checked it.

470 PPM 6.5 PH.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 28, 2020)

Railage said:


> 580 PPM 6.1 PH going in, 390 PPM 6.1 PH after mixing 2 TBS of the watering water and 2 TBS of the media.
> 
> That was just off the top of the pot, I took a core sample and checked it.
> 
> ...


It looks root bound. You dont gotta take out of the core either just like 2” down from top. If your in veg you should be feedinf 5.7 in coco


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 28, 2020)

There's a KKB for $300 on GLOseedbank right now.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 28, 2020)

Peanut butter breath - stretch pheno day 33

Ogkb pheno day 33


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 28, 2020)

At day 33 these are looking like some 70 day phenos idk.

I will say the terps on these are ridiculous. Opening the room up gets a waft of musky peppery earthy and nutty aromas. Almost like old shoes and peanut butter


----------



## loop718 (Jul 28, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> View attachment 4637770View attachment 4637771
> 
> At day 33 these are looking like some 70 day phenos idk.
> 
> I will say the terps on these are ridiculous. Opening the room up gets a waft of musky peppery earthy and nutty aromas. Almost like old shoes and peanut butter


Ya pbb doesnt yield bro. Its amazing terps and frost but dont expect yield. My pbb doesnt bulk much more then what your pic shows. Mine is done around 60 days. Amazing pics by the way. Ogkb yields even less then regular pbb pheno but terps are even more spectacular. Good job man.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 28, 2020)

Stop paying stupid prices for packs


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> My unicorn poop pheno tastes way better then gmo. I find gmo reeks but doesn't reciprocate on the taste. I think sophisticated lady did something special to gmo for real.
> 
> You have ph problems. What is your medium?
> Edit: I see you said coco. Mix 2tbs of ur medium and 2tbs of your water you use to feed with and check your ph and ppms. It will give u a pretty accurate measurement of your root zone. Report back with your numbers.


Perhaps man, how long do you run your GMO for? I honestly love GMO and it's one of my favorite smokes. If you're not running it 90 days it's not gonna be full potential with flavor, it keeps stacking even when it looks done. That's the only problem I have with it is it takes a long time to flower.Otherwise it's great, chem D with an added funk. 

I feel like as many crosses of GMO out there as there are, none have taken its place in almost a decade. I got some crosses but I still love properly grown GMO. Like I said I kept a garlic breath and a Meatbreath to GMO BX.

I feel the same way with this kosher kush breath. I got a kosher kush clone for 50$, I ain't paying 500$ for a pack to potentially find something better than one of the best kush cuts out there. 

No doubt your unicorn poop is fire though. But everyone thinks there cut is fire ya know what I mean? 

Dingleberry and Stankasaurus will be the winners of this drop. And I can't wait to see the urinal cake release menu. For sure will drop at the end of this month early August. 



idlewilder said:


> Stop paying stupid prices for packs
> View attachment 4637805


Debating buying the honey bells for 160$ not that bad of a tax but may just hold on to get two packs later on...


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ya pbb doesnt yield bro. Its amazing terps and frost but dont expect yield. My pbb doesnt bulk much more then what your pic shows. Mine is done around 60 days. Amazing pics by the way. Ogkb yields even less then regular pbb pheno but terps are even more spectacular. Good job man.


Appreciate the input and kind words bro. Good to know info as well. 

I wont lie ill probably be chuckin the ogkb phenos as I need some yield to keep upgrades going in the room.


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Perhaps man, how long do you run your GMO for? I honestly love GMO and it's one of my favorite smokes. If you're not running it 90 days it's not gonna be full potential with flavor, it keeps stacking even when it looks done. That's the only problem I have with it is it takes a long time to flower.Otherwise it's great, chem D with an added funk.
> 
> I feel like as many crosses of GMO out there as there are, none have taken its place in almost a decade. I got some crosses but I still love properly grown GMO. Like I said I kept a garlic breath and a Meatbreath to GMO BX.
> 
> ...


I feel ya
I got some fire phenos from a gmo x oreoz pack though. Yield, terps, less time than gmo but not as amazing But you are correct - nothing does justice to the true gmo or garlic/chem cookies. Truly an amazing cut. 

Here's some pics from my gmo x oreoz grow this is a gmo leaner as other phenos were oreoz like - very short flowering small yielding black and purple frost balls.

Big yielder this is in a 2 gallon


----------



## Swarmxking (Jul 28, 2020)

gmo is a beautiful cross to play w. Can't wait to run my muel fuel!!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 28, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> I feel ya
> I got some fire phenos from a gmo x oreoz pack though. Yield, terps, less time than gmo but not as amazing But you are correct - nothing does justice to the true gmo or garlic/chem cookies. Truly an amazing cut.
> 
> Here's some pics from my gmo x oreoz grow this is a gmo leaner as other phenos were oreoz like - very short flowering small yielding black and purple frost balls.
> ...


That looks fire bro! Yeah I feel the oreoz is gonna be a big yielder. I got the 1.0 cut and she's getting full as hell for day 19. I expect some good weight. 

How's she stink like? Haven't smoked or grown oreoz crosses yet and it's too early for mine to give off any scents. Barely finishing the stretch.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Perhaps man, how long do you run your GMO for? I honestly love GMO and it's one of my favorite smokes. If you're not running it 90 days it's not gonna be full potential with flavor, it keeps stacking even when it looks done. That's the only problem I have with it is it takes a long time to flower.Otherwise it's great, chem D with an added funk.
> 
> I feel like as many crosses of GMO out there as there are, none have taken its place in almost a decade. I got some crosses but I still love properly grown GMO. Like I said I kept a garlic breath and a Meatbreath to GMO BX.
> 
> ...


Its cuz for the past decade only cookies x cookies with some more cookies. Need a new beast for chem D to get down with.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Its cuz for the past decade only cookies x cookies with some more cookies. Need a new beast for chem D to get down with.


There is a reason, regardless of those cookie haters out there. As much as I dislike berner. He's created an empire.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 28, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Appreciate the input and kind words bro. Good to know info as well.
> 
> I wont lie ill probably be chuckin the ogkb phenos as I need some yield to keep upgrades going in the room.


Dont do it till after u smoked it i did the same thing i wish i woulda kept a cut for head stash


----------



## loop718 (Jul 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Perhaps man, how long do you run your GMO for? I honestly love GMO and it's one of my favorite smokes. If you're not running it 90 days it's not gonna be full potential with flavor, it keeps stacking even when it looks done. That's the only problem I have with it is it takes a long time to flower.Otherwise it's great, chem D with an added funk.
> 
> I feel like as many crosses of GMO out there as there are, none have taken its place in almost a decade. I got some crosses but I still love properly grown GMO. Like I said I kept a garlic breath and a Meatbreath to GMO BX.
> 
> ...


ya i mean its all opinion too. Ya i got my gmo from volcano grow on ig he has smf cut and runs 88 days. Just doesnt taste as good as real chem
Or cookies. Its just as loud but the terps dont match the smell to me. The added sophies breath to the one i got seems to add way more terps. In my experience tho to each there own.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> There is a reason, regardless of those cookie haters out there. As much as I dislike berner. He's created an empire.


Don't get me wrong I totally agree with you that it definitely made its mark. I liked what people under the stairs were doing crossing old school cuts with chem and some newer stuff to and they got some nice heaters out there.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2020)

loop718 said:


> ya i mean its all opinion too. Ya i got my gmo from volcano grow on ig he has smf cut and runs 88 days. Just doesnt taste as good as real chem
> Or cookies. Its just as loud but the terps dont match the smell to me. The added sophies breath to the one i got seems to add way more terps. In my experience tho to each there own.


Ya I can totally get what your saying, there's a shmorges board of phenos when popping all these thug and other cookie breeder packs. I feel like sometimes you will get some that look absolutely stellar, then they might lack on smell + taste. Then ones that have big badass colas, smell unbelievable, great taste but slightly lack trich production. It's finding the perfect pheno, you know when you have it.


----------



## Socogenetics (Jul 29, 2020)

Glad to see gromer gonna come out of “retirement” hook line and sinker got ya dummies


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 29, 2020)

GMO has been my favorite ever since I first inhaled those terps.... So Dank and Violent of a smell haha... Can't wait to run my *Sophisticated Fuel* GMO Fuel X Sophies Breath from Red Scare Seed Co along side my Garlic Breath and Terpee Slurpee ( GMO x Orange Zkittles )


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 29, 2020)

Grom said since the start that him returning to breeding is all dependent on the surgery, nothing new there.
That post just says he hopes, not like he didn't before.  

Far as I understand though his prize male Studly has been killed off, so even if he does return you'd expect new crosses, no more Mendobreath f2.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Grom said since the start that him returning to breeding is all dependent on the surgery, nothing new there.
> That post just says he hopes, not like he didn't before.
> 
> Far as I understand though his prize male Studly has been killed off, so even if he does return you'd expect new crosses, no more Mendobreath f2.


Those that slept lost out is all wasn't like he didn't warn everyone ! Also it's not like Jr is trash so take as they want.


----------



## loop718 (Jul 29, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> Glad to see gromer gonna come out of “retirement” hook line and sinker got ya dummies


Everybody Knew he wasnt gona retire lol. Who cares genetics are still fire and he made bank. Dont knock the hustle.


----------



## 357Slug (Jul 29, 2020)

While I only paid between 65-80 for all my packs thugs are still worth 150+ especially if ppl are stupid enough to pay 200+ for in house herm boof. I've seen gromers gear testing over 5% terps and even seed junkys heavily worked kush mints only tests at 1.9% he said.


----------



## goMM (Jul 29, 2020)

Dingleberry and 2 Honey Bells holding the wall


----------



## goMM (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 29, 2020)

goMM said:


> View attachment 4638820



How are those honey bell terps?? Is it just unique? Or is it loud?


----------



## goMM (Jul 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> How are those honey bell terps?? Is it just unique? Or is it loud?


Loud especially considering they’re somewhere in the 20’s


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jul 29, 2020)

Where are you guys getting your Thug Pug seeds from? I bought a pack of Peanut Butter Breath from Oregon Elite Seeds a couple months back for $100. I got the last pack then they were listed as 'out of stock'. They came in a little purple container inside of a sealed orange pack with PBB written on it with a sharpie.

Now Oregon Elite Seeds has Peanut Butter Breath listed again as 'the last packs ever' for $300!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 29, 2020)

Damn I should have grabbed honey bells weeks ago... haha they wanted 120 tho


----------



## Silencio (Jul 29, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Where are you guys getting your Thug Pug seeds from? I bought a pack of Peanut Butter Breath from Oregon Elite Seeds a couple months back for $100. I got the last pack then they were listed as 'out of stock'. They came in a little purple container inside of a sealed orange pack with PBB written on it with a sharpie.
> 
> Now Oregon Elite Seeds has Peanut Butter Breath listed again as 'the last packs ever' for $300!


DM terpyseeds on instagram he just posted he has some $80per 4 packs


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jul 29, 2020)

Silencio said:


> DM terpyseeds on instagram he just posted he has some $80per 4 packs


He wanted $320


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 29, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> He wanted $320


80 x 4 = 320..


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 29, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Where are you guys getting your Thug Pug seeds from? I bought a pack of Peanut Butter Breath from Oregon Elite Seeds a couple months back for $100. I got the last pack then they were listed as 'out of stock'. They came in a little purple container inside of a sealed orange pack with PBB written on it with a sharpie.
> 
> Now Oregon Elite Seeds has Peanut Butter Breath listed again as 'the last packs ever' for $300!


Yeah gromer mentioned that OES got like alllll the rest of his PBB got a ton of them that's why he kept listing like 50 of them over and over.

deeplyrootedseedbank had better prices earlier but he still has a good selection right now. roughly 160 each


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 30, 2020)

Shit is going to hit the Fan when he comes out of Retirement and has $120 starting point when everyone was paying threw they ass 6 months prior !


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Shit is going to hit the Fan when he comes out of Retirement and has $120 starting point when everyone was paying threw they ass 6 months prior !


I have a shitload of thugs genetics and I haven't paid a dollar over $80. I have a decent amount of stuff that still has mendo breath in it, so I'm happy.


----------



## 357Slug (Jul 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Shit is going to hit the Fan when he comes out of Retirement and has $120 starting point when everyone was paying threw they ass 6 months prior !


Anyone paying those high prices has been gettin their financial butthole ripped anyways. Someone bought the kkb off glo for 300 and I was just talkin to a bank that's expecting another drop of kkb sometime in August lol. If anyone bitches that they paid tons per pack when he comes back they are a common peasant considering those very ppl have set precedence for future prices.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Shit is going to hit the Fan when he comes out of Retirement and has $120 starting point when everyone was paying threw they ass 6 months prior !


But if it's new crosses then the old ones were still worth whatever was paid for them as they were the final packs of those crosses.
Unless he has those males stored away somewhere he's gonna have to find new ones in his beans.

Studly is a legend, his crosses are worth their going rates  how many thousands of amazing phenos have ppl found in studly crosses, ya know?
357 was that bank talking about kkb or were they mistaken and may receive kosher fems?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> But if it's new crosses then the old ones were still worth whatever was paid for them as they were the final packs of those crosses.
> Unless he has those males stored away somewhere he's gonna have to find new ones in his beans.
> 
> Studly is a legend, his crosses are worth their going rates


Misterpffff, you get it. If you have old packs that have studly in it, like most of us do- you're golden money well spent.. Lots of people would love to have packs of with studly in it. Don't get me wrong I'm sure his new parent plant produces fire but his studly if it is gone, will go down as a legend.


----------



## 357Slug (Jul 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> But if it's new crosses then the old ones were still worth whatever was paid for them as they were the final packs of those crosses.
> Unless he has those males stored away somewhere he's gonna have to find new ones in his beans.
> 
> Studly is a legend, his crosses are worth their going rates  how many thousands of amazing phenos have ppl found in studly crosses, ya know?
> 357 was that bank talking about kkb or were they mistaken and may receive kosher fems?


I asked specifically about kkb and that's what I was told. Glo probably got a drop too, that's why he put that kkb up, gunna hustle that price cuz ppl are foolish enough to pay it. If anything, the older drops are worth their weight in gold, he still has the kosher kush cut all he had to do was hit it with junior pollen lol, probably what he had planned all along.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2020)

I completely forgot I have a freebie 10 pk of child's breath...I have not heard anything about this strain has anyone run it on this thread??


----------



## When (Jul 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I completely forgot I have a freebie 10 pk of child's breath...I have not heard anything about this strain has anyone run it on this thread??


I remember someone here running them, but I recall they had germination issues tho


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2020)

When said:


> I remember someone here running them, but I recall they had germination issues tho


Ya now that you say that I think I do remember hearing that, sounds like a great cross with me do though


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya now that you say that I think I do remember hearing that, sounds like a great cross with me do though


Yea growmer came out and said he was excited for them but the germ issues kept him from releasing. He gave them as freebies because he thought whatever popped would be good stuff


----------



## jtronic (Jul 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> But if it's new crosses then the old ones were still worth whatever was paid for them as they were the final packs of those crosses.
> Unless he has those males stored away somewhere he's gonna have to find new ones in his beans.
> 
> Studly is a legend, his crosses are worth their going rates  how many thousands of amazing phenos have ppl found in studly crosses, ya know?
> 357 was that bank talking about kkb or were they mistaken and may receive kosher fems?


Which packs have Studly in them?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 30, 2020)

jtronic said:


> Which packs have Studly in them?


Most of the packs with 'breath' at the end are studly crosses.
There's a lottt to list lol. If the name doesn't include 'breath' at the end it's most likely a different father.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Most of the packs with 'breath' at the end are studly crosses.
> There's a lottt to list lol. If the name doesn't include 'breath' at the end it's most likely a different father.


^This is definitely true. The breath stuff is the best weed I have ever grown, God damn I miss my puta breath cut. That sounds weird, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Most of the packs with 'breath' at the end are studly crosses.
> There's a lottt to list lol. If the name doesn't include 'breath' at the end it's most likely a different father.


Do you prefer the original breath work stuff or are you liking the newer releases with the new jr. dad? I know some people will like the newer stuff because if the lower chances of getting ogkb doms but there are a decent amount of of peps looking for some of those ogkb phenos...I have seen and grown a few of the ogkb phenos and they are definitely not to be looked down upon. Yes some can be a pain, and slow growth, weird non uniform node growth ect.. But some ogkb can be out of this world fire, like insane fire with potency, smell, bag appeal. Only downside is they all seem to be not to do well in the yeild dept. I'm not a huge fan of the ogkb pheno to be honest, but always like running 1 or 2 in my flower room.
With some of the new releases I really didn't even know that he wasn't using the studly in them. I knew the moby grape had a new dad, but thought the pure Michigan 2.0 and the muel fuel had the studly, figured it was a different parent plant a while back, and it's not a big deal, I'm looking forward to see what the jr does.


----------



## jtronic (Jul 31, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Most of the packs with 'breath' at the end are studly crosses.
> There's a lottt to list lol. If the name doesn't include 'breath' at the end it's most likely a different father.


Maybe Studly is in some of these?

Thanks


----------



## Railage (Jul 31, 2020)

jtronic said:


> Maybe Studly is in some of these?
> 
> ThanksView attachment 4640138


Velveeta Breath, Michigan Mouth and PBB.


----------



## Silencio (Jul 31, 2020)

jtronic said:


> Which packs have Studly in them?


Here's my cheat sheet. There may be some mistakes, no promises.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> Velveeta Breath, Michigan Mouth and PBB.


Kosher kusb breath also, no?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Kosher kusb breath also, no?


Nope. Junior as well.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Do you prefer the original breath work stuff or are you liking the newer releases with the new jr. dad? I know some people will like the newer stuff because if the lower chances of getting ogkb doms but there are a decent amount of of peps looking for some of those ogkb phenos...I have seen and grown a few of the ogkb phenos and they are definitely not to be looked down upon. Yes some can be a pain, and slow growth, weird non uniform node growth ect.. But some ogkb can be out of this world fire, like insane fire with potency, smell, bag appeal. Only downside is they all seem to be not to do well in the yeild dept. I'm not a huge fan of the ogkb pheno to be honest, but always like running 1 or 2 in my flower room.
> With some of the new releases I really didn't even know that he wasn't using the studly in them. I knew the moby grape had a new dad, but thought the pure Michigan 2.0 and the muel fuel had the studly, figured it was a different parent plant a while back, and it's not a big deal, I'm looking forward to see what the jr does.


Honestly I haven't grown out enough junior crosses to know yet, just that pm2.0 which I thought was great. junior has some internode space on him, might pass on to his kids, but aside from that all seems good so far!

I kind of like the weirdos so I still prefer studly, that's another reason I got the lime studly pack - I've seen nothing but freaks out of it so real curious to hunt myself


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 31, 2020)

Another 4 pack from terpy seeds landed today. Asked for a pack of the putrid Michigan and god damn did I receive. This pack of Michigan mouth is without freebies, but I already received a pack with freebies so no real loss.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Honestly I haven't grown out enough junior crosses to know yet, just that pm2.0 which I thought was great. junior has some internode space on him, might pass on to his kids, but aside from that all seems good so far!
> 
> I kind of like the weirdos so I still prefer studly, that's another reason I got the lime studly pack - I've seen nothing but freaks out of it so real curious to hunt myself


Ya i haven't ran any of the jr stuff yet. As far as I'm concerned, it will be very hard to beat the studly crosses.


----------



## Busskilll (Jul 31, 2020)

Pb crunch and garlic breath 2.0 both had studly as their father correct? Also what’s the difference in the GB 2.0?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 31, 2020)

I never got the hype of ogkb phenos

its not like the high is any different than the non ogkb phenos

plus they’re slow in veg and usually don’t yield well at all


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 31, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> Pb crunch and garlic breath 2.0 both had studly as their father correct? Also what’s the difference in the GB 2.0?


No

PB Crunch = PBB x Mr Stinky

GB 2.0 uses Junior as a dad...the original had Studley as the dad


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 31, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I never got the hype of ogkb phenos
> 
> its not like the high is any different than the non ogkb phenos
> 
> plus they’re slow in veg and usually don’t yield well at all


ogkb phenos are all about the terp  the flaveee.

every time someone talks about 'the high' I instantly remember how different we all are when it comes to smoking.
as long as it has something, potency is very low on my priority list, terps (both scent and taste) come first for me  
I want those flavors that stick to your mouth for 10 mins after a toke.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> ogkb phenos are all about the terp  the flaveee.
> 
> every time someone talks about 'the high' I instantly remember how different we all are when it comes to smoking.
> as long as it has something, potency is very low on my priority list, terps (both scent and taste) come first for me
> I want those flavors that stick to your mouth for 10 mins after a toke.


I'm in my mid 30s now and I tend to like straight up indicas with a very relaxing almost sleepy ,couch-lock high. I don't like any racey stuff that has me thinking to much.


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 1, 2020)

Got my 4 pack today from Terpyseeds. Stoked to pop some of these once I get a lil better at this growing thing lol. Might pick up another 4 pack at some point. Got a bunch of other beans coming in, so lots of choices.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya no need to be a complete dick to the dude...I've only heard the sea water thing thru other people. Keep this a positive place, hear him out, let him explain his methods. He definitely grows some dank. I wanted to know why he is opposed to R/O water though. I love using r/o water.


RO water is fine for some grow methods, for sure. Growing in organic supersoil with just water and no additives or nutes whatsoever, just straight water, you (usually) wouldnt want to use RO, because the mineral content in water is generally much more beneficial, at least in my style of growing. Many people get deficiencies in organic soil if using just RO, but are fine using tap/well/spring in comparison. There's no right or wrong way to grow, I teach what works for me.  and I am more than happy with my results and experiences, people seem to love it a lot too. I love organic soil and water, and I've taught a lot of first time growers who have gone to produce unbelievable results. Of course there are a million ways to do it and I'm not saying my way is the only correct way to grow. It's what I've found I prefer and is easy to produce a lot of high quality flower, allows you to spend more time looking at your plants.

Sea water: you can add 3-6ml of ocean water per gallon of water, about once a month. This is a tiny amount, the extremely diluted salt will not harm your plants. Sea water is used in organic growing in al types of agriculture for its trace mineral content and there are scientific studies on it. I was skeptical, but plants love it. It's the only thing I'll ever add to my water, if I even remember. Sometimes I go half a year without doing it, some grows I try to keep on schedule and do it. It wont make or break it, but it definitely brings good trace minerals which may help the plant's overall health and expression. 
*Do not water with straight ocean water by itself, this is a very diluted concentration. Just as you wouldnt water with pure nutes, you dilute a small amount into your water. 3 to 6 milliliters of ocean water per gallon of regular water.

Here's a photo of Anaphylaxis (Peanut Butter Breath x Deadly Sativa) attached. It's extremely high quality bud. Has a long creeper effect and at its peak is an extreme sativa mind with intense emotional weight to every thought... super dreamy and unique, then mellows out to a heavy indica crash feeling like you "went through something" this is a real special keeper pheno for sure and I will be breeding with her.

I also have a bunch of Moby Grape just starting to bloom. That's another thugpug cross he made with my Putang. Very excited to see how they go!


----------



## Silencio (Aug 1, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Sea water: you can add 3-6ml of ocean water per gallon of water, about once a month. This is a tiny amount, the extremely diluted salt will not harm your plants. Sea water is used in organic growing in al types of agriculture for its trace mineral content and there are scientific studies on it. I was skeptical, but plants love it. It's the only thing I'll ever add to my water, if I even remember. Sometimes I go half a year without doing it, some grows I try to keep on schedule and do it. It wont make or break it, but it definitely brings good trace minerals which may help the plant's overall health and expression.
> *Do not water with straight ocean water by itself, this is a very diluted concentration. Just as you wouldnt water with pure nutes, you dilute a small amount into your water. 3 to 6 milliliters of ocean water per gallon of regular water.


I use a tracemineral product called 'concentrace' to remineralize my drinking RO water but maybe I could use this for my plants as well. It sounds exactly like what you're talking about. For now I've just been mixing 50/50 RO and carbon filtered tap.

"Natural mineral concentrate extracted from the waters of Utah's inland sea, the great salt lakeUltra-Concentrated; 40 drops equal the mineral content of 1/2 cup sea water with 99% sodium removed"


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 1, 2020)

This may have already been answered, but which packs had twins that he intentionally put in.


----------



## Railage (Aug 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Kosher kusb breath also, no?





bongrip101 said:


> This may have already been answered, but which packs had twins that he intentionally put in.


Unicorn Poop, Honey Bells, and Kosher Kush Breath.

Someone just found a Honey Bells one, my 3 packs of KKB did not have them.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> Unicorn Poop, Honey Bells, and Kosher Kush Breath.
> 
> Someone just found a Honey Bells one, my 3 packs of KKB did not have them.


And a queen sugar apparently


----------



## goMM (Aug 1, 2020)

Dingleberry


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 1, 2020)

I still have a couple of KKB packs left, if any bomb trade interest hit me on IG (same name).


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 1, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Here's my cheat sheet. There may be some mistakes, no promises.


Black cherry breath?


----------



## Silencio (Aug 2, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Black cherry breath?


Seedfinder for the old rarer strains. Speaking of, does anyone have any experience with moms jello? I picked up a pack at auction since I recall Gromer mentioning it as a person favorite among meatbreath, unicorn poop, and pbb.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Seedfinder for the old rarer strains. Speaking of, does anyone have any experience with moms jello? I picked up a pack at auction since I recall Gromer mentioning it as a person favorite among meatbreath, unicorn poop, and pbb.
> 
> View attachment 4641943


Meant to say add that to ur list.. i have 3 full packs left..grew one..stupid nice stuff.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 2, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Meant to say add that to ur list.. i have 3 full packs left..grew one..stupid nice stuff.


Nice, can't wait to see what Juniors Jello has to be found in there.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Seedfinder for the old rarer strains. Speaking of, does anyone have any experience with moms jello? I picked up a pack at auction since I recall Gromer mentioning it as a person favorite among meatbreath, unicorn poop, and pbb.
> 
> View attachment 4641943


Wish I could get those Deathstar s1, meatbreath s1, and Secret Tahoe. Did not even know he made the s1s. Super cool! Ended up getting a Michigan mouth off terpy. I ordered a pack of honey bells off of deeply rooted but forgot to send my payment. I hate sending cash. I always get too busy.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Dingleberry
> View attachment 4641713


Crushed it man. She's looks like a nice chunky spear of terpy goodness


----------



## goMM (Aug 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Crushed it man. She's looks like a nice chunky spear of terpy goodness


Muchos gracias mi amigo


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 2, 2020)

I wonder how many cats have been hitting up Torrez or akavegetablemedley about the Packs they getting of Gromer


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Muchos gracias mi amigo


De nada compa, Dale duro


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Here's my cheat sheet. There may be some mistakes, no promises.


Nice. I have some Bubble Gum Breath (Indiana Bubble Gum x Studly) you can add to your list.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 2, 2020)

Ruby Red, one of six here, all out of the dirt lookin fineeee
Can't wait for the terp explosion


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 3, 2020)

So my buddy ran a pack of pbb studley. He has 2 really nice phenos and a few cuts of said phenos waiting for me. The pbb studley is the pbb backcrossed with the mendobreath(studley) right?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So my buddy ran a pack of pbb studley. He has 2 really nice phenos and a few cuts of said phenos waiting for me. The pub studley is the pbb backcrossed with the mendobreath(studley) right?


Believe that's it.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey hope everyone is good! Glad retirement is over for thug pug! The pbb’s over here are looking good! Got a mix of normal looking plants and ogkb runts. I have a male with normal structure outside that I’ll try to get pollen off and at least make some f2 seeds just to have more. I tried revegging the first female I had, but I ended up tossing it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Believe that's it.


Nice that makes me happy, like the sound of this- they're already pheno hunted so I can pop some other stuff. He gave me a cut of rainy lady as well. His is absolutely phenomenal. The bud looks fire. He kicked me a cut of rainy lady and 3 cuts of THE pheno of in-house slurricane, his slurri smells like a slush puppie


----------



## Swarmxking (Aug 3, 2020)

Pbb ogkb pheno day 39 lower bout to his the flush

Another pheno


And finally the stretch x yielder pheno
Frosty and look great

Really stoked to flush em and crank the ac and ice water feed see some colors pop

The turps are stupid hands down terpiest shit I grown

Cheers my gromies


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 4, 2020)

Stank update start of week 3 of flower .

Ducky  and Spike


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> ogkb phenos are all about the terp  the flaveee.
> 
> every time someone talks about 'the high' I instantly remember how different we all are when it comes to smoking.
> as long as it has something, potency is very low on my priority list, terps (both scent and taste) come first for me
> I want those flavors that stick to your mouth for 10 mins after a toke.


Have to agree with that. Although I need that center punch right to the forehead and the sweats building up after a toke. Flavor is also my priority but if it smacks that's an added bonus for sure. If you like citrus terps try out the MTN cut of trop cookies you'll probably think it's great. Best Two stains I've tried in terms of non-chemical/gas smells have been strawberry Torte by ThC Titan, insane strawberry terps out of her. And for orange it's no question that MTN cut from oni/bloom


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Stank update start of week 3 of flower .
> 
> Ducky View attachment 4643987 and Spike View attachment 4643991


Lookin great out of the gate bro


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 4, 2020)

More meatbreath. Keep in mind these are 1 gallons. No nutes. No till soil . And also under only 140 watts of led quantum boards.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Meat madness, first run from clone. Two weeks.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 4, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> More meatbreath. Keep in mind these are 1 gallons. No nutes. No till soil . And also under only 140 watts of led quantum boards.


How long do you veg for and what are you adding to them? I tried doing the 1 gals with KIS mix but ran into major P issues in flower. I normally grow in 25gal pots but am trying to transition to smaller pots to do some hunting.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 4, 2020)

Planted a pbb it came up n started dying, not thinking it would live. I dropped another pbb in same cup. The new seed come up as a 3x3. I didn’t chop/pull up the first plant. Behold it made it. 

Well decided to get tested be damn both were females And ogkb leaners, but grower pretty fast. I decided to put the in diffrent containers. 10 days later.

left is plant that some how lived, right is the 3x3. I think their both going to branch n be worthy of flowering! Just wanted to share the story. Of course these will veg a few more weeks n clones pulled from both.


----------



## Swarmxking (Aug 5, 2020)

Silencio said:


> How long do you veg for and what are you adding to them? I tried doing the 1 gals with KIS mix but ran into major P issues in flower. I normally grow in 25gal pots but am trying to transition to smaller pots to do some hunting.


Hey man I run salts but maybe I can help out

I've done 1 gallon pheno hunts and its been a pain. My sweet spot is the plastic 2 or ideally 2.25 gallon pots. The 1 gals were tricky..but 2.25 you can feed 1x a day or every 2x days and it'll still act like some big pots..just more feeds. I find the 1 gals is almost like hydro you gotta constantly feed.


----------



## Swarmxking (Aug 5, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> More meatbreath. Keep in mind these are 1 gallons. No nutes. No till soil . And also under only 140 watts of led quantum boards.


 Looks absolutely amazing bro good job


----------



## Swarmxking (Aug 5, 2020)

boys she really won't stop fattening up. Flushing her butt today at day 41


Loving the cmh x led new combo


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 5, 2020)

Silencio said:


> How long do you veg for and what are you adding to them? I tried doing the 1 gals with KIS mix but ran into major P issues in flower. I normally grow in 25gal pots but am trying to transition to smaller pots to do some hunting.


I usually veg for 30 days on a pheno hunt. These meatbreath were closer to 6-7 weeks if I remember correctly. Maybe even two months. They were so slow. I have one pheno that is about a foot tall after the stretch and looks like she'll yield 1 gram lol. Secret Chief were double the size and suffered quite a bit being in the one gals for so long but I really didn't have a choice. 

Yeah I had a bit of a P problem as well but not terrible. I think it's hard to avoid any deficiency in pots this small without nutes. I top dressed with worm frass one time in veg and once after the stretch. Maybe about 2 tablespoons worth each time. 

25 gallons, dang that must be really nice! I do 10 gallons and would like to go bigger but not enough space. I may go 3 gallons next time with this soil and do bigger plants cause the ICC I got is doing solid without nutes and is looking perfect as can be for week 4.


----------



## Railage (Aug 5, 2020)

Day 58 PBB #8 she could be fatter though


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 5, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> View attachment 4645052boys she really won't stop fattening up. Flushing her butt today at day 41
> 
> View attachment 4645057
> Loving the cmh x led new combo



Daaaaamn she looks good bro! Looks like a frost boss and a yielder


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 5, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 58 PBB #8 she could be fatter though
> 
> View attachment 4645087View attachment 4645088View attachment 4645089View attachment 4645091


Glorious knuckles of dank. Sexy structure right there.


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 5, 2020)

Silencio said:


> How long do you veg for and what are you adding to them? I tried doing the 1 gals with KIS mix but ran into major P issues in flower. I normally grow in 25gal pots but am trying to transition to smaller pots to do some hunting.


Big pots work great for pheno hunts when going organic. I use a 150gal pot in my 5x5 tent right now and it can easily fit 15+ plants in it if I wanted to. Also it's very interesting watching all the soil life develop in such a big body of soil.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 5, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Big pots work great for pheno hunts when going organic. I use a 150gal pot in my 5x5 tent right now and it can easily fit 15+ plants in it if I wanted to. Also it's very interesting watching all the soil life develop in such a big body of soil.


I normally run fems, how do you deal with regs in the bed?


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 5, 2020)

Silencio said:


> I normally run fems, how do you deal with regs in the bed?


I would either slightly overfill the bed with regs then mulch the males for the worms and LST to fill in the gaps, or sex the regs separately in 1gals first. If you sex before transplanting you can take clones and transplant the originals into the bed then flower them right away Sea Of Green style. or keep the originals as backups and transplant the clones in since you can fit more of them SOG style.

Depends on your plant limit where you live of course, and if you have room to veg seperate from your flowering plants.


----------



## Renne (Aug 6, 2020)

Where are all the Peanut Butter Crunch grows at? Only one I've seen is that Crazy Male from super Dave Genetics, I mean it should be some serious fire with Peanut Butter Breath as the Mother!!


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 6, 2020)

Pbb outdoor
I think I posted yesterday that I had a male out with this one and I would make f2’s but I’m a dumbass and today I checked that one closer and it has pistils so nevermind that for now.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Aug 7, 2020)

Currently have 6 Sherb breaths starting week 5 // day 29


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## loop718 (Aug 7, 2020)

ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!! just gave these hoes a strip and kelp foliar to help with stress from the strip. Halitosis breath and crawns cut of meat breath going to flip tomorrow or next day. Anybody know about hippy slayer? thats the mom on halitosis. From what i gathered its a chem\sour gentic and she grows like it, real viney and a mag slut Like all chem. Also running gg4 ibl mycotek, 3 chems top dawg and platinum kush breath inhouse.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!! just gave these hoes a strip and kelp foliar to help with stress from the strip. Halitosis breath and crawns cut of meat breath going to flip tomorrow or next day. Anybody know about hippy slayer? thats the mom on halitosis. From what i gathered its a chem\sour gentic and she grows like it, real viney and a mag slut Like all chem. Also running gg4 ibl mycotek, 3 chems top dawg and platinum kush breath inhouse. View attachment 4647095View attachment 4647096


Hippie Slayer is RKS X Dirty Hippie i hear the Hippie Slayer cut smells Rank as fuck.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Hippie Slayer is RKS X Dirty Hippie i hear the Hippie Slayer cut smells Rank as fuck.


Word. Rks as in road kill skunk? That explains the chem/sour type growth. Ima check out dirty hippie.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!! just gave these hoes a strip and kelp foliar to help with stress from the strip. Halitosis breath and crawns cut of meat breath going to flip tomorrow or next day. Anybody know about hippy slayer? thats the mom on halitosis. From what i gathered its a chem\sour gentic and she grows like it, real viney and a mag slut Like all chem. Also running gg4 ibl mycotek, 3 chems top dawg and platinum kush breath inhouse. View attachment 4647095View attachment 4647096


Curious - did you do the kelp foliar before the strip - or after?
I can see doing it beforehand being a good idea to prepare it as well as get more 'into' the plant by more leaf surface getting hit - Not sure how long before you could safely strip the leaves and know it's well-into the plant tissue though.

Or just after hitting the leaves left


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Word. Rks as in road kill skunk? That explains the chem/sour type growth. Ima check out dirty hippie.


Yeah roadkill skunk. I wish I could find the RKS cut on it's own...


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah roadkill skunk. I wish I could find the RKS cut on it's own...


Might wanna try out this guy @





blueskiesvienna

he just sent Top Dawg a RKS cut and a lot of people are saying he has the closes thing to the real deal he has genetics from OldTimer1


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Word. Rks as in road kill skunk? That explains the chem/sour type growth. Ima check out dirty hippie.


Yep Boss that be her !


----------



## goMM (Aug 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Might wanna try out this guy @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m on it


----------



## loop718 (Aug 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Curious - did you do the kelp foliar before the strip - or after?
> I can see doing it beforehand being a good idea to prepare it as well as get more 'into' the plant by more leaf surface getting hit - Not sure how long before you could safely strip the leaves and know it's well-into the plant tissue though.
> 
> Or just after hitting the leaves left


I do it after bro. They usually dont skip a beat after a good soak. I hit em wit yucca, cultured biologix dr.growth, poisidenzime and em-1 or photo plus some kind of inoculate


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!! just gave these hoes a strip and kelp foliar to help with stress from the strip. Halitosis breath and crawns cut of meat breath going to flip tomorrow or next day. Anybody know about hippy slayer? thats the mom on halitosis. From what i gathered its a chem\sour gentic and she grows like it, real viney and a mag slut Like all chem. Also running gg4 ibl mycotek, 3 chems top dawg and platinum kush breath inhouse. View attachment 4647095View attachment 4647096


Nice dude, platinum kush breath is fire...I've been loving in- house lately just harvested dolato and got huge greasy, gas smelling colas dripping with trichs. Got a few cuts of slurricane in veg now, and think I'm going to run a pack of platinum punch and Pure Michigan next.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, platinum kush breath is fire...I've been loving in- house lately just harvested dolato and got huge greasy, gas smelling colas dripping with trichs. Got a few cuts of slurricane in veg now, and think I'm going to run a pack of platinum punch and Pure Michigan next.
> View attachment 4647554
> View attachment 4647552
> View attachment 4647548


Thats dolato?! Looks fire!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2020)

One of the dispensaries here runs a lot of in house gear. In-house is one of those breeders that tends to produce a lot of similar strains though. My opinion of course. I say that while packing a bowl of true og x pkm, lol.
so this meat madness looks stout, super wide plant. The smells it’s making are like a mild citrus and menthol. Cuts root vigorously, I’m really excited to see what pops out of these nug clusters.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Ima pop beans in a week or so... no idea what to pop any suggestions? Deff popping carls shoes but i still need to choose 3 more. Anything anybody really interested in seeing?


----------



## goMM (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ima pop beans in a week or so... no idea what to pop any suggestions? Deff popping carls shoes but i still need to choose 3 more. Anything anybody really interested in seeing? View attachment 4647749


Electric snowman


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 8, 2020)

That Dog Patch tho !


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ima pop beans in a week or so... no idea what to pop any suggestions? Deff popping carls shoes but i still need to choose 3 more. Anything anybody really interested in seeing? View attachment 4647749


I also second the Dog Patch needing to be popped, but for the Thug, queen sugar is bomb. I highly recommend that. Some Nice Fruity dank terps to be found.
I think the Juniors Jello is being slept on, thug mentioned Mons Jello is in his top list of smoke so I bet there's some crazy fire in there. Haven't seen many ppl start that one.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2020)

I vote for dingleberry


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, platinum kush breath is fire...I've been loving in- house lately just harvested dolato and got huge greasy, gas smelling colas dripping with trichs. Got a few cuts of slurricane in veg now, and think I'm going to run a pack of platinum punch and Pure Michigan next.
> View attachment 4647554
> View attachment 4647552
> View attachment 4647548


You get any herms in there? My PKB hermed 7/10 (and my own cross next to it didn't herm at all, 10 pkb and 8 of mine). I'm not really impressed with IHG even if the remaining phenos are pretty nice.
I have more of their packs but now I'm kinda puttin em on the back burner because of that.

IHG offered to replace the pack with something else and when I said sure, he kinda just stopped writing, not sure if he actually plants to or not.


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ima pop beans in a week or so... no idea what to pop any suggestions? Deff popping carls shoes but i still need to choose 3 more. Anything anybody really interested in seeing? View attachment 4647749


That queen sugar tho. Still need to find a pack of em myself


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 8, 2020)

Everyone’s stuff looking great! Just popped 5 or 6 Billy’s. Stoked to see what the zkittles hype is all about. Also growing a seed from a little herm action I had last run. I believe the pollen donor is an orange cookies x choco diesel. So it will be a brunch breath x OCCD. Should be some orange goodness.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get any herms in there? My PKB hermed 7/10 (and my own cross next to it didn't herm at all, 10 pkb and 8 of mine). I'm not really impressed with IHG even if the remaining phenos are pretty nice.
> I have more of their packs but now I'm kinda puttin em on the back burner because of that.
> 
> IHG offered to replace the pack with something else and when I said sure, he kinda just stopped writing, not sure if he actually plants to or not.


Not this run but I will say ihg is notorious for herms. So a while back I ran ihg black cherry punch and lemon lime punch cuts from a buddy and the bcp hem'd like a mother fucker. Like this thing was a straight up herm. Had beautiful bud but was lacking pistils and I chopped it at week 4 or 5. It could've really fucked my grow up but I remember I had some lemon lime punch and sherb breaths in there- right next to bcp and the sherb+ llp didn't have one seed in there buds so I was lucky. I ended up chopping like 5 or 6 massive black cherry punches, was so pissed but relieved at the same time

I will say this- I love some of the results I have gotten with in-house but I'm also very wary of them when popping packs. You need to keep a close eye on them. I have found when running new ihg gear keep the ppms of your nutes feeds low like 500-600 until you know how much they can take to thrive.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats dolato?! Looks fire!


Ya you're going to love the plat kush breath bro...You know the deal just keep an eye on em and you'll be good. Haha o fuck I forgot- this is the thugs thread, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thats dolato?! Looks fire!


And loop I am in harvesting hell right now, its groundhog day over here with the non-stop trimming, my neck/traps are fucking killing. I pretty much chopped my whole flower room at the same time..Never taking a break from growing again!


----------



## Swarmxking (Aug 8, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> That queen sugar tho. Still need to find a pack of em myself


Yeah queen sugar is rare af

As someone who's running 3rd coast for a 3rd run and some thug pug as well..

Would love me some queen sug

Anyway
Pbb ogkb pheno day 44..as soon as I flushed out colors started poppin



Temps are low she seems to just have a foxtail structure this is another pheno


I also got a stretchy as fuck pheno that is not a small yielder..keep yall posted on that as she ripens up


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get any herms in there? My PKB hermed 7/10 (and my own cross next to it didn't herm at all, 10 pkb and 8 of mine). I'm not really impressed with IHG even if the remaining phenos are pretty nice.
> I have more of their packs but now I'm kinda puttin em on the back burner because of that.
> 
> IHG offered to replace the pack with something else and when I said sure, he kinda just stopped writing, not sure if he actually plants to or not.


I just flipped yesterday. I found 2 in veg that had male pre flowers. I find when running fems if u let them actually grow until there fully mature its way less herm traits. So i have vegged these for like 10-11 weeks and everything has branched and all nodes are staggered. Wish me luck i really cant afford to have any herms in here i need all plants to finish. I do have 5 exotic genetix runtz in solos for back up if i do herm out but exotic genetix is known for herms also so who knows well see haha.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> And loop I am in harvesting hell right now, its groundhog day over here with the non-stop trimming, my neck/traps are fucking killing. I pretty much chopped my whole flower room at the same time..Never taking a break from growing again!


Fucking hell man hahahahha. I do hate trimming my boy usually helps me but he trims like shit so i really just try to do it all myself


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Swarmxking said:


> Yeah queen sugar is rare af
> 
> As someone who's running 3rd coast for a 3rd run and some thug pug as well..
> 
> ...


Looks so good man! Good job.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Gna go with queen sugar, carls shoes, dog patch and grape biscotti sunday.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Fucking hell man hahahahha. I do hate trimming my boy usually helps me but he trims like shit so i really just try to do it all myself


Ya my fiance/wife is helping me tonight. She is getting her masters degree right now so she really doesn't have the time, but will when she can. She is actually really good at trimming. Can't wait to see how crawn meat breath turn out man, shes a stunner!!! Anyway thugpug forum, what pack should I run next? Leaning towards Pure Michigan 2.0-


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya my fiance/wife is helping me tonight. She is getting her masters degree right now so she really doesn't have the time, but will when she can. She is actually really good at trimming. Can't wait to see how crawn meat breath turn out man, shes a stunner!!! Anyway thugpug forum, what pack should I run next? Leaning towards Pure Michigan 2.0-
> View attachment 4648141


Mule fuel or moby grape


----------



## loop718 (Aug 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya my fiance/wife is helping me tonight. She is getting her masters degree right now so she really doesn't have the time, but will when she can. She is actually really good at trimming. Can't wait to see how crawn meat breath turn out man, shes a stunner!!! Anyway thugpug forum, what pack should I run next? Leaning towards Pure Michigan 2.0-
> View attachment 4648141


Me and you both!!! Haha anyone i talked to who smoked it said it was straight gasss.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2020)

I feel for you bro!


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya my fiance/wife is helping me tonight. She is getting her masters degree right now so she really doesn't have the time, but will when she can. She is actually really good at trimming. Can't wait to see how crawn meat breath turn out man, shes a stunner!!! Anyway thugpug forum, what pack should I run next? Leaning towards Pure Michigan 2.0-
> View attachment 4648141


My vote Putrid Mich


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

Money grape


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Mule fuel or moby grape


I was thinking Mule fuel also. Think I was going to run just 1 thug pack because I am going to run some sin city seeds, karma, dvg, in-house and maybe some tga/badgers batch. This run is for the keepers, I'm done picking up cuts for a bit, trying to find another keeper from my own bean stash- like the puta breath I had so I can run we whatever for a few years.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Money grape


This made me laugh, $ grape...mayne


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

Lol. Spell check. Moby grape sounds like $$$ though.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 9, 2020)

Packs on GLO right now inlcuding one Putrid Michigan.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I just flipped yesterday. I found 2 in veg that had male pre flowers. I find when running fems if u let them actually grow until there fully mature its way less herm traits. So i have vegged these for like 10-11 weeks and everything has branched and all nodes are staggered. Wish me luck i really cant afford to have any herms in here i need all plants to finish. I do have 5 exotic genetix runtz in solos for back up if i do herm out but exotic genetix is known for herms also so who knows well see haha.


Not sure if you saw it already, but over in the in-house thread someone posted pics of the platinum kush breath, and they're straight fuego dude. You're in for a treat. I have a pack of platinum purple candy I might pop, I want to pick up a few more packs but they are way to over-priced, plus a good friends is running zurrple and jungle diamonds, so if his turn out great I might snag some cuts down the road. In- house is really great for looks, they're bag appeal is unbelievable with the frost they can bring. Potency can lack depending in strains. Only complaint is some of their strains kinda all look the same, not really surprising since they do like 50 crosses of the cookies and punch. Like how many crosses of slurricane do they need to put out? Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ima pop beans in a week or so... no idea what to pop any suggestions? Deff popping carls shoes but i still need to choose 3 more. Anything anybody really interested in seeing? View attachment 4647749


I didn't see this post, you're on the hunt for the holy grail of chem eh? -dog patch

I have the squatch as well, you never hear about this strain, its definitely a funky one for thug pug, feel like you could find a gem with in squatch.


----------



## Nappertunity (Aug 9, 2020)

Peanut butter breath vs Moby Grape? Which should I pick up on a trade?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 9, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> Peanut butter breath vs Moby Grape? Which should I pick up on a trade?


PBB Imo, one of his legendary ones


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> Peanut butter breath vs Moby Grape? Which should I pick up on a trade?


Those are 2 different strains. Moby grape is a sativa crossed with his new Jr. Jr is the newer mendobreath. Pbb is dosidos x his old legendary mendobreath( studly spewright). This is a real heavy indica. I'd personally go with pbb. Seems like they're all out everywhere and they're not coming back. They'll be very sought after in the years to come since its thugs flagship strain.


----------



## Nappertunity (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Those are 2 different strains. Moby grape is a sativa crossed with his new Jr. Jr is the newer mendobreath. Pbb is dosidos x his old legendary mendobreath( studly spewright). This is a real heavy indica. I'd personally go with pbb. Seems like they're all out everywhere and they're not coming back. They'll be very sought after in the years to come since its thugs flagship strain.


What's the deal between the two males?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> What's the deal between the two males?


Ones the older mendobreath( studly spewright) most of the breath strain are crossed with it- meat breath, peanut butter breat, puta breath, etc. The jr is mendobreath f4 I believe. It studlyspewrights great grandson or some shit. I haven't grown out any of the newer stuff from the new male, I have alot of packs of it also but the original breath packs that came from the Studley spewright is some if the best bud I have ever grown. The meatbreath I just ran was insanley nice.


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya my fiance/wife is helping me tonight. She is getting her masters degree right now so she really doesn't have the time, but will when she can. She is actually really good at trimming. Can't wait to see how crawn meat breath turn out man, shes a stunner!!! Anyway thugpug forum, what pack should I run next? Leaning towards Pure Michigan 2.0-
> View attachment 4648141


mule fuel or putrid Michigan. need to get my hands on a mule fuel. Queen sugar and mule fuel are all I wanna cop left. Saw a queen sugar at auction but was far too rich for my blood.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 9, 2020)

It's Official Thug Pug Drops the Last of his Strains drop Sept. 1 !!!





gromerjuana


















Liked by rosesareredsoisblood and 333 others
gromerjuana With my upcoming surgery and impending deletion (like that will stop me) I’ve decide to release these left over packs... more
View all 71 comments


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> It's Official Thug Pug Drops the Last of his Strains drop Sept. 1 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honey bells. Dingleberry and urinal cake


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 9, 2020)

Well wishes and congrats on retirement to Gromer. Hope he gives a cut of Studly to someone to keep those crosses coming out!


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Well wishes and congrats on retirement to Gromer. Hope he gives a cut of Studly to someone to keep those crosses coming out!


Studly is dead boss idk that he don't have pollen from him locked away but i know studly is gone.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Well wishes and congrats on retirement to Gromer. Hope he gives a cut of Studly to someone to keep those crosses coming out!


Ya Studley is long gone bud, its really sad


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Studly is dead boss idk that he don't have pollen from him locked away but i know studly is gone.


Do you have any older studley crosses?


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya Studley is long gone bud, its really sad


I have a PBB male that is very studely leaning about to cross him to Bannana Butter Cups from Square One Genetics to see how the progeny look.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 9, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I have a PBB male that is very studely leaning about to cross him to Bannana Butter Cups from Square One Genetics to see how the progeny look.


How's that Banana Butter Cups? Sounds awesome what's the cross?


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> How's that Banana Butter Cups? Sounds awesome what's the cross?


It's stupid fire but it's a mutant slow growth. Banana Punch x Peanut Butter and Jealous


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Do you have any older studley crosses?


who me ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> who me ?


Ya


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope the old stuff is to hard to tell if it's fake


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 9, 2020)

What's the cross on stinky putang and urinal cake?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope the old stuff is to hard to tell if it's fake


 Not sure why people think it's easier to fake one pack over another? Its probably even easier to wipe off the marker on the orange packs, change them to whatever you want and boom now you have unicorn poop. 

Both can be faked. Gromer made tens of thousands of the purple clams. I'd bet 99.5 percent or more are legit.


----------



## When (Aug 9, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Not sure why people think it's easier to fake one pack over another? Its probably even easier to wipe off the marker on the orange packs, change them to whatever you want and boom now you have unicorn poop.
> 
> Both can be faked. Gromer made tens of thousands of the purple clams. I'd bet 99.5 percent or more are legit.


From what I’ve seen with people sanitizing their packs, iso removes sharpie, so it’ll be akin to spotting a fake signature


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 9, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> What's the cross on stinky putang and urinal cake?


Putang x Mr Stinky

Putabreath x Mr Stinky


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ones the older mendobreath( studly spewright) most of the breath strain are crossed with it- meat breath, peanut butter breat, puta breath, etc. The jr is mendobreath f4 I believe. It studlyspewrights great grandson or some shit. I haven't grown out any of the newer stuff from the new male, I have alot of packs of it also but the original breath packs that came from the Studley spewright is some if the best bud I have ever grown. The meatbreath I just ran was insanley nice.


Did you happen to scope your meatbreath out by any chance? Most of the heads are milky but hardly any amber. Thinking of chopping them. Flower day 67. I think some of these got seeded by a nanner. Had one pheno throw a couple and it was mid flower. Most likely stress related.


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 9, 2020)

anyone have any problems with pug genetics? well i have these two that are behing the rest and came above the ground right with the rest of them. hella small and one of them is stacking like shit on top i mean right on each other i know they will most likely grow out of it or is this some kind of defect? the stem is weird and thick like deformed kind of i will have to take a few pics to show

this is the moby grape and i popped 14 seeds and alot didnt make it to the world as is only nine did have a chance from the start


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Putang x Mr Stinky
> 
> Putabreath x Mr Stinky


nice for me to see that he used the putang again in a cross tells me he has a nice cut (mass med) idk? or that he likes it alot which makes me have that much more hopes for the moby grape cross usuing putang as well crossed to junior


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 9, 2020)

Railage said:


> I got 0 OGKB in 8 Koshers


i dont know about mutants but these i have are slow as hell nothing wrong with them if you ask me but slow and one for sure is deformed the stem is just different i will post the pic soons i go inside


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Did you happen to scope your meatbreath out by any chance? Most of the heads are milky but hardly any amber. Thinking of chopping them. Flower day 67. I think some of these got seeded by a nanner. Had one pheno throw a couple and it was mid flower. Most likely stress related.


Mine went about 62 or 64 days, I'll check my notes, she was the 1st to come down. Looks beautiful. I'll post some pics, been real busy trimming. Only thing is, I slightly stressed her out at the end. I waited to water her an extra day thinking it wouldn't be bad- it dropped all the fans, some were fine some of the fans shriveled. This is my 1st time running her so wanted to see how far I could push her, now I know. I'm getting more cuts of her this week. I love my cut of meat breath, its an amazing non-ogkb pheno. I'm going to keep in my stable for a good while.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Did you happen to scope your meatbreath out by any chance? Most of the heads are milky but hardly any amber. Thinking of chopping them. Flower day 67. I think some of these got seeded by a nanner. Had one pheno throw a couple and it was mid flower. Most likely stress related.


I actually didn't scope her, I just go by the look of plant now and how many days I've been in bloom. How did you find your meat handled nutes? I would say she was a medium feeder. I never pushed her to hard as I thought she wouldn't handle it well, don't think I ever went above 800ppms and got excellent results. I could just tell if you fed heavy she wouldn't like it. Im very light handed when it comes to feeding anyways.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I actually didn't scope her, I just go by the look of plant now and how many days I've been in bloom. How did you find your meat handled nutes? I would say she was a medium feeder. I never pushed her to hard as I thought she wouldn't handle it well, don't think I ever went above 800ppms and got excellent results. I could just tell if you fed heavy she wouldn't like it. Im very light handed when it comes to feeding anyways.


I usually dont if it's something I've grown out before but with testers I like to see how they mature. I didn't run nutes so I can't say whether or not they tolerate high ppms or not. I got one secret chief that threw balls but she was 4 ft tall in a 1 gallon. She really didn't have enough space. 

One meatbreath threw nanners but it was the gsc leaning one, she really looks like GSC Forum cut, I know they used meatloaf or whatever but she looks like GSC but gassy smelling. 

Got one in betweener that's a little of both. Smells like black pepper and cedar wood.

Two ogkb phenos, one I'm for sure keeping, reaks to high heaven of skunky gas. Other one is too slow and I'm tossing. 

The #7 I threw in that lagged behind is a male and I am collecting pollen. Accidentally knocked some pollen and it got on my ice cream cake cut. Won't be upset about popping those if they take. 

Im hoping it didn't get sucked into my other tent too much. 




Dividedsky said:


> Mine went about 62 or 64 days, I'll check my notes, she was the 1st to come down. Looks beautiful. I'll post some pics, been real busy trimming. Only thing is, I slightly stressed her out at the end. I waited to water her an extra day thinking it wouldn't be bad- it dropped all the fans, some were fine some of the fans shriveled. This is my 1st time running her so wanted to see how far I could push her, now I know. I'm getting more cuts of her this week. I love my cut of meat breath, its an amazing non-ogkb pheno. I'm going to keep in my stable for a good while.
> View attachment 4649235View attachment 4649237


Damn bro that looks good I like that structure. Very uniform and great stacking. Let us know how she smokes man. May just chop mine too since I'm gonna rerun 2 of the 3 for sure so if it's too early I'll know next time.


----------



## Renne (Aug 9, 2020)

Peanut butter crunch!!


Dividedsky said:


> Ya my fiance/wife is helping me tonight. She is getting her masters degree right now so she really doesn't have the time, but will when she can. She is actually really good at trimming. Can't wait to see how crawn meat breath turn out man, shes a stunner!!! Anyway thugpug forum, what pack should I run next? Leaning towards Pure Michigan 2.0-
> View attachment 4648141


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I usually dont if it's something I've grown out before but with testers I like to see how they mature. I didn't run nutes so I can't say whether or not they tolerate high ppms or not. I got one secret chief that threw balls but she was 4 ft tall in a 1 gallon. She really didn't have enough space.
> 
> One meatbreath threw nanners but it was the gsc leaning one, she really looks like GSC Forum cut, I know they used meatloaf or whatever but she looks like GSC but gassy smelling.
> 
> ...


O dude I didn't know you popped a pack of meat breath, thats awesome. Ya with regards to it looking like the forum, who knows, I've kinda thought the meatloaf could be just a pheno of forum myself, there's really not a lot of info about it. I'd say you should run its cuts again, I find with these cookies genetics you got run cuts to see how they really do, some phenos that slightly hermd might not 2nd run. The ogkb phenos of the meat breath from what I've seen is amazing. I am also getting gas/fuel smells on my meat breath as well. I've been running a decent amount of gelatos lately and have been noticing a lot if phenos getting that sweet fuel smell, and I love that shit. My dvg purple jellatos reek like dank gas, its crazy.

I'm getting another cut of the meat breath I ran. I ran a brand new 80 site bubble cloner I fucked up and lost all my cuts, should have taken back ups in aerocloner and soil as well. O well shit happens, part of gardening. Glad you like my meat breath dude, I gotta say it just all around perfect, I really loved it. I only ran 1 if her so can't wait to run half a room full of meat.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I usually dont if it's something I've grown out before but with testers I like to see how they mature. I didn't run nutes so I can't say whether or not they tolerate high ppms or not. I got one secret chief that threw balls but she was 4 ft tall in a 1 gallon. She really didn't have enough space.
> 
> One meatbreath threw nanners but it was the gsc leaning one, she really looks like GSC Forum cut, I know they used meatloaf or whatever but she looks like GSC but gassy smelling.
> 
> ...


Also if your icc get knocked up, I'm sending you my addie, and if you can- send me some of those beans. I'll kick you something worth you while, lol. Icc x meatbreath....hmm sounds to good to be true. My buddy just sent me a pic of his seed junkie icc. Of course he doesn't have cuts anymore. So funny how ancy my buddies get, they run stuff for 6 months to year, will have legit elites that they pheno hunted from beans themselves but they just want to get something new and end up getting rid of their cuts and they always regret it.


----------



## Railage (Aug 10, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> i dont know about mutants but these i have are slow as hell nothing wrong with them if you ask me but slow and one for sure is deformed the stem is just different i will post the pic soons i go inside



Mine seemed pretty vigorous, I got some issues with them now but I got clones rooting out so we’ll see if I can keep them healthy.

8/8 for popped 6/8 are females.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 10, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I usually dont if it's something I've grown out before but with testers I like to see how they mature. I didn't run nutes so I can't say whether or not they tolerate high ppms or not. I got one secret chief that threw balls but she was 4 ft tall in a 1 gallon. She really didn't have enough space.
> 
> One meatbreath threw nanners but it was the gsc leaning one, she really looks like GSC Forum cut, I know they used meatloaf or whatever but she looks like GSC but gassy smelling.
> 
> ...


How does icc veg? I wanted to buy the cut from firstclass but heard it vegs like shit.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> How does icc veg? I wanted to buy the cut from firstclass but heard it vegs like shit.


I'll be getting the jungleboys cut soon


----------



## loop718 (Aug 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'll be getting the jungleboys cut soon


God damn how u manage that one!


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 10, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> It's Official Thug Pug Drops the Last of his Strains drop Sept. 1 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where does he do the drop? I've never been around for one lol... just been buying second hand the past month or so, I'm late to the game... been contemplating copping another 4 pack off terpyseeds but I might just wait for this.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> How does icc veg? I wanted to buy the cut from firstclass but heard it vegs like shit.


She can be a slow vegger depending on phenos, some ogkbs to me were the worst with veg vigor


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> God damn how u manage that one!


Tradessss my man hahah. All those Kosher Kush Breaths I bought paid off, more value in trades than sales.
Had 14, only 1 left (plus the two I saved for me).


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 10, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Where does he do the drop? I've never been around for one lol... just been buying second hand the past month or so, I'm late to the game... been contemplating copping another 4 pack off terpyseeds but I might just wait for this.


So gromer keeps denying my request to follow him on IG lol. Can someone keep me in the loop on when/where the drop is happening? Thanks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope the old stuff is to hard to tell if it's fake


Haha what?? I was asking do you have packs of older stuff- in meaning like some of the breaths/studley crosses you might bought years ago, not recently, lol. I picked my 1st pack of thug pug close to 4 years ago, forgot you probably weren't growing indoors then.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'll be getting the jungleboys cut soon


You mean seed junkie, yo


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You mean seed junkie, yo


Nah whatever cut that Jungleboys has, or is using. I'm not sure if the guy I'm getting it from got it directly from them or picked up a cut from their shop. But he said it costed him a few pennies! 

Ah looking it up yeah, Jungleboys sell ICC flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Tradessss my man hahah. All those Kosher Kush Breaths I bought paid off, more value in trades than sales.
> Had 14, only 1 left (plus the two I saved for me).


Fuck ya, I remember people getting mad about peps snagging a bunch but fuck it, it's capitalism. Not going to lie, I thought about picking up 50-100 packs of pbb from Oregon elite when they still had a bunch, kinda wish I did pick up at least 50 of em.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck ya, I remember people getting mad about peps snagging a bunch but fuck it, it's capitalism. Not going to lie, I thought about picking up 50-100 packs of pbb from Oregon elite when they still had a bunch, kinda wish I did pick up at least 50 of em.


I have 5 PBBs left myself haha, if you keep them for a few years it'll be that legendary strain no one has anymore, prob be worth something since it was one of his flagship strains.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 10, 2020)

50 is certainly a lot though I'd have asked for wholesale discount bahaha. You see the upcharge he went from like 100-120 to 300 per


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Nah whatever cut that Jungleboys has, or is using. I'm not sure if the guy I'm getting it from got it directly from them or picked up a cut from their shop. But he said it costed him a few pennies!
> 
> Ah looking it up yeah, Jungleboys sell ICC flower


You probably know more about it then me but didn't jungle boys get it from seed junkie. Didn't they buy out seed junkie or something, or exclusivity rights?? I don't know some one that studies current breeders will chime I'm sure, lol.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You probably know more about it then me but didn't jungle boys get it from seed junkie. Didn't they buy out seed junkie or something, or exclusivity rights?? I don't know some one that studies current breeders will chime I'm sure, lol.


I think it was Cookies who bought out Seed Junky, not Jungle Boys. But I'm pretty sure Jungleboys are close to them because they often have similar strains or use same parents. 

It may very well be Beezy's cut though, not sure if they phenohunted at all.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You probably know more about it then me but didn't jungle boys get it from seed junkie. Didn't they buy out seed junkie or something, or exclusivity rights?? I don't know some one that studies current breeders will chime I'm sure, lol.


Jungle boys work with different breeders before Seed Junky there was tons of Symbitic and Og rascals gear. I havent heard a big story on the Ice cream cake like the wedding cake had so its either j beezys cut he gave to them or something they found on their own. I cant find info on it other than their flower. Now they have their own stuff they're putting out and Seed Junky is working exclusively with Cookies Fam now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I have 5 PBBs left myself haha, if you keep them for a few years it'll be that legendary strain no one has anymore, prob be worth something since it was one of his flagship strains.


Fuck ya that is exactly what I was thinking...imagine 2 years from now just dropping 50 packs of legit pbb. What do you think you could dish em at?


Misterpfffff said:


> I think it was Cookies who bought out Seed Junky, not Jungle Boys. But I'm pretty sure Jungleboys are close to them because they often have similar strains or use same parents.
> 
> It may very well be Beezy's cut though, not sure if they phenohunted at all.


Ya jungle Boys are 1st and foremost awesome phenohunters, I remeber them working with seed junkie among other breeders and finding absolute stunners. Don't really follow them anymore, they just hype up the same renamed slightly different cookie crosses. Jungleboys shit is insane looking, it sometimes looks fake, lol.


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 10, 2020)

These are those seeds what’s up w this here lil the rest are looking good I suppose


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 10, 2020)

Both two different plants idk what I is but the rest of plants are on the stacking up tip


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck ya that is exactly what I was thinking...imagine 2 years from now just dropping 50 packs of legit pbb. What do you think you could dish em at?
> 
> Ya jungle Boys are 1st and foremost awesome phenohunters, I remeber them working with seed junkie among other breeders and finding absolute stunners. Don't really follow them anymore, they just hype up the same renamed slightly different cookie crosses. Jungleboys shit is insane looking, it sometimes looks fake, lol.


I’m sayin’! I seriously thought about taking a loan. lol
I couldn’t figure out how to convince the wife.


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 10, 2020)

Think I finally locked down a pack of queen sugar. God damn has this one been a fight. Hoping to catch the honey bells, dingleberry and urinal cake from the next drop. Terpy seeds did a secret release last night, anyone catch it?


----------



## loop718 (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> She can be a slow vegger depending on phenos, some ogkbs to me were the worst with veg vigor


Icc has ogkb?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Icc has ogkb?


No I was saying, ogkb would be much slower veggers than icc


----------



## loop718 (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No I was saying, ogkb would be much slower veggers than icc


Ohhh haha.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ice Cream Cake is the Jungle Boys cut

they hunted it from packs of Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 fems they got from Seed Junky and named their keeper Ice Cream Cake

same thing they did when they hunted through some Triangle Mints beans from Seed Junky and named their keeper Wedding Cake


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ice Cream Cake is the Jungle Boys cut
> 
> they hunted it from packs of Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 fems they got from Seed Junky and named their keeper Ice Cream Cake
> 
> same thing they did when they hunted through some Triangle Mints beans from Seed Junky and named their keeper Wedding Cake


Symbiotic as well as a few others in low key be hunting some shit fr


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ice Cream Cake is the Jungle Boys cut
> 
> they hunted it from packs of Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 fems they got from Seed Junky and named their keeper Ice Cream Cake
> 
> same thing they did when they hunted through some Triangle Mints beans from Seed Junky and named their keeper Wedding Cake


Exactly my friend, you nailed it right on the head, the cut smells like an icecream sandwich with a hint of the 33 coming through. Vegs like a champ as well.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck ya, I remember people getting mad about peps snagging a bunch but fuck it, it's capitalism. Not going to lie, I thought about picking up 50-100 packs of pbb from Oregon elite when they still had a bunch, kinda wish I did pick up at least 50 of em.


I remember oregonelite had packs of Unicorn poop for weeks and I slept on them  got a pack of pbb and pure michigan 2.0 from phenohut right at the end


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I remember oregonelite had packs of Unicorn poop for weeks and I slept on them  got a pack of pbb and pure michigan 2.0 from phenohut right at the end


Same got me a pack of pbb and glukie breath from phenohut right before everything went from 80 to whatever it is now.


----------



## Theghosty (Aug 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ice Cream Cake is the Jungle Boys cut
> 
> they hunted it from packs of Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 fems they got from Seed Junky and named their keeper Ice Cream Cake
> 
> same thing they did when they hunted through some Triangle Mints beans from Seed Junky and named their keeper Wedding Cake


That boy was mad as hell to.. lol.. even envy was busting his balls bout that 1.. but jbreez is always going to be that dude.. I think Cap is coming up hard right now


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 11, 2020)

Theghosty said:


> That boy was mad as hell to.. lol.. even envy was busting his balls bout that 1.. but jbreez is always going to be that dude.. I think Cap is coming up hard right now


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 11, 2020)

Anyone have any older Studly (Breaths) gear they may part with also have someone on the Hunt for a Ghost Breath .


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Aug 11, 2020)

The frostiest and smelliest sherb breath on this hunt threw balls in week 3


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 11, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> The frostiest and smelliest sherb breath on this hunt threw balls in week 3


Rerun em and see if they Herm. I had my meatbreath#2 throw some nanners. Cloned it and will rerun. Seems like my meatbreath is seeded. Now to determine if it's a s1 or if the secret chief nanners pollinated them. Either way it was a stress nanner so the seeds may be garbage. I'll probably toss em outside somewhere and see how they do. 



BigSco508 said:


> Anyone have any older Studly (Breaths) gear they may part with also have someone on the Hunt for a Ghost Breath .


I got two ghost Breaths but I'm running em, plus from what people want on these new releases I'd have to charge 100k minimum jk jk just 10k. Got a Tang Breath and garlic breath in purple packs if you're interested.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2020)

My buddies sherb looking nice and tasty from my clone. Though he couldn't get it to the size of my sherb. Hehe


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 11, 2020)

Theghosty said:


> That boy was mad as hell to.. lol.. even envy was busting his balls bout that 1.. but jbreez is always going to be that dude.. I think Cap is coming up hard right now


Cap been here! And is a positive dude if ur into this for real (proof) jbeezy is that dude I can’t lie but I’m not too impressed overall by his gear and u do have to watch for hermies as well I/s beyond that gems in all of their gear

jbeezy being mad I think u are referencing the feud bt envy and jbeezy over the wedding cake cut... idk


----------



## Joedank (Aug 11, 2020)

Kosher Kush breath outdoors I have four different Phenos ones already spit in some resin. 
In this group shot there in the foreground


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice dude check out these thugpug outside-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Exactly my friend, you nailed it right on the head, the cut smells like an icecream sandwich with a hint of the 33 coming through. Vegs like a champ as well.


I love the gelato 33, everything about this strain is awesome. I know some people say the potency could be stronger but to me gelato 33 is perfect.
Here's my gelato 33 cross-


----------



## Joedank (Aug 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I love the gelato 33, everything about this strain is awesome. I know some people say the potency could be stronger but to me gelato 33 is perfect.
> Here's my gelato 33 cross-
> View attachment 4650629


Looks great but what’s up with all the hair ?
I gotta do greenhouses or my shit will get destroyed by hail ! 12 foot ceiling is still not enough for @BobBitchen chicken dinner strain ! Gonna be a monster! 11’ X 7’ already


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I love the gelato 33, everything about this strain is awesome. I know some people say the potency could be stronger but to me gelato 33 is perfect.
> Here's my gelato 33 cross-
> View attachment 4650629


That's gorgeous bro. Wish I could grow outside more. Quick question how did you get that ground to be so flat? Is it dirt or gravel? Looks almost like concrete but I don't think it is.


Joedank said:


> Looks great but what’s up with all the hair ?
> I gotta do greenhouses or my shit will get destroyed by hail ! 12 foot ceiling is still not enough for @BobBitchen chicken dinner strain ! Gonna be a monster! 11’ X 7’ already


He's probably got pets. Almost impossible to keep out hair in an indoor grow. I have filters, even prefilters with polyfill from my mushroom growing days stuffed in a tube, wrapped in pantyhose. Occasionally a polyfill fiber makes it through but the animal hair is still getting in. Not as bad as before but if you have a cat or dog it's gonna get on your clothes and then into your tent. Even with precautions. No biggie really, trims off easily and everyone has smoked a pet hair or 100 in there life. Guaranteed. Better than the pgrs and poisons big cannabis puts on their (medicine)


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 11, 2020)

Some more meat. Sorry for spamming. Last pics before the chop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Looks great but what’s up with all the hair ?
> I gotta do greenhouses or my shit will get destroyed by hail ! 12 foot ceiling is still not enough for @BobBitchen chicken dinner strain ! Gonna be a monster! 11’ X 7’ already


I have 2 cocker spaniels. Sometimes hairs get stuck to a few colas, trichromes are like sticky paper. I try and change my clothes and take a shower before my flower room lights kick on. I keep a very clean grow room with multiple filters and still some will get thru no matter what..Not a big deal just pull em off when trimming. Dog owners of certain breeds know my what im taking about


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2020)

Both are some what long haired. One from a rescue ones from a breeder. Love em to bits. They're part of my family, this is my girl, paw was shaved cause she had to go to vet recently


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Fuckinf alwasy killing it bro! Me and my boy had a system id hunt hed run the winners and sell it all back to me. Well he has a husky and a german shephard i swear at least a qp he sell back to me was fucking dog hair lololololol.


Ya dude it does suck, would never not want to have em though, I love the lil buggers. You do have to keep everything clean though. I have gone thru 2 cordless shark vacuums cleaning the couch. If someone who had dogs and was sloppy, kept a messy growroom, I could only imagine how much dog hair would be around. Even me keeping shit clean some gets thru, this run wasn't bad, partly because I got those vinyl floors installed.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 11, 2020)

Stinky Putang - PuTang x Mr. Stinky

Stretchier pheno than most, insane tangie smell. This will be my last run of her, was fun! Super dank smoke. 

Have a bunch of Moby Grapes going in the second week of flower now. That's PuTang x Junior


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2020)

This strain (thugs breath) is really interesting, all grown in 2 gal pots- had 4 females all almost the same exact pheno. Neon lime green color, tight stinky buds with small bight orange pistils. Will get some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 12, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Rerun em and see if they Herm. I had my meatbreath#2 throw some nanners. Cloned it and will rerun. Seems like my meatbreath is seeded. Now to determine if it's a s1 or if the secret chief nanners pollinated them. Either way it was a stress nanner so the seeds may be garbage. I'll probably toss em outside somewhere and see how they do.
> 
> 
> 
> I got two ghost Breaths but I'm running em, plus from what people want on these new releases I'd have to charge 100k minimum jk jk just 10k. Got a Tang Breath and garlic breath in purple packs if you're interested.


Tang is Trop x Studly right ? meh and i have Garlic Breath so Thanks anyways Darth i appreciate the offer boss !


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 12, 2020)

Anyone know who has any Thug Pug seeds in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out at the moment


----------



## Balockaye (Aug 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Anyone know who has any Thug Pug seeds in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out at the moment











Thug Pug Genetics - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


Thug Pug Genetics Hailing out of Michigan, Thug Pug Genetics offers some of finest examples of modern American cannabis available in seed form today. IG




www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com





Looks like deeply rooted has some.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 12, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> Thug Pug Genetics - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank
> 
> 
> Thug Pug Genetics Hailing out of Michigan, Thug Pug Genetics offers some of finest examples of modern American cannabis available in seed form today. IG
> ...


Thanks for that link! Never used that seed bank before; are they US based?


----------



## Balockaye (Aug 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Thanks for that link! Never used that seed bank before; are they US based?


Welcome. Yes, they are based out of California. I have not used them yet either but i found them through some other members on this forum during the last thug drops.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This strain (thugs breath) is really interesting, all grown in 2 gal pots- had 4 females all almost the same exact pheno. Neon lime green color, tight stinky buds with small bight orange pistils. Will get some better pics tomorrow.


What's the nose like on them? Can't decide if I want to pop or trade my Thugs breath.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Anyone know who has any Thug Pug seeds in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out at the moment











THUG PUG – Oregon Elite Seeds







oregoneliteseeds.com




They got PBB in stock but 300 a pack


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> THUG PUG – Oregon Elite Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that’s hefty... this seed business is getting to be big money nowadays.


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello from Paris to all thugpug lover, big up to my thugpug drop friend kosher kush Misterpfffff king


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 12, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Tang is Trop x Studly right ? meh and i have Garlic Breath so Thanks anyways Darth i appreciate the offer boss !


Anytime amigo definitely don't sleep on the trop Cookies If you ever get a chance to get her in your stable. I have about 40 clone onlys. She's one of the few I immediately reran. Nose out the ass on her. If you like orange terps, she's a babe.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2020)

Silencio said:


> What's the nose like on them? Can't decide if I want to pop or trade my Thugs breath.


I'm getting like a sweet fuel. Not overly sweet smells more fuel smell with fruity undertones, can't pinpoint the fruit must I'd say maybe a lil citrus, even mango.


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> THUG PUG – Oregon Elite Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oregon is the only bank that gave me any trouble. They had me jumping through hoops to change my payment due to their own error and then ghosted me to auction my order off for more money. Just a warning for you guys. Also 300 is crazy.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 12, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Oregon is the only bank that gave me any trouble. They had me jumping through hoops to change my payment due to their own error and then ghosted me to auction my order off for more money. Just a warning for you guys. Also 300 is crazy.


It is crazy yet still not as crazy as seed junky; $500-$600 for seeds is ridiculous... if I was filthy rich I’d get them though lol


----------



## nc208 (Aug 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> It is crazy yet still not as crazy as seed junky; $500-$600 for seeds is ridiculous... if I was filthy rich I’d get them though lol


Those seeds ain't geared towards the average hobby grower at that price point. Seed Junkys gear basically sells itself and since retirement his prices trippled. Just like OG raskals pack went up in value. Cookies Seeds are overpriced at 800 a pack for a non retired genetics.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> It is crazy yet still not as crazy as seed junky; $500-$600 for seeds is ridiculous... if I was filthy rich I’d get them though lol


I dont understand the outrage on amazing genetic prices. Even if you ran all the seeds in solo cups you will make 300 back on pbb


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Those seeds ain't geared towards the average hobby grower at that price point. Seed Junkys gear basically sells itself and since retirement his prices trippled. Just like OG raskals pack went up in value. Cookies Seeds are overpriced at 800 a pack for a non retired genetics.


That makes more sense; didn't know he was retired. That's kinda like when a professional athlete retires; their jerseys sell a lot more and for way more than when they were playing. Add to that their reputation and genetics and yeah I can see how they would go for that much. Can't wait to try Thug Pug though, i've read great things about them too.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 12, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I dont understand the outrage on amazing genetic prices. Even if you ran all the seeds in solo cups you will make 300 back on pbb


I think it's more in comparison with other strains and breeder prices. That's the same outrage you see from people complaining about a $800 pair of Prada jeans when you can buy a pair of generic jeans for $15 at walmart; at the end of the day they're both jeans and you're basically paying extra for the brand name. I personally am not "outraged' per say; I understand what you're paying for but it's still a hefty price tag.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> I think it's more in comparison with other strains and breeder prices. That's the same outrage you see from people complaining about a $800 pair of Prada jeans when you can buy a pair of generic jeans for $15 at walmart; at the end of the day they're both jeans and you're basically paying extra for the brand name. I personally am not "outraged' per say; I understand what you're paying for but it's still a hefty price tag.


Ya the seed prices are getting ridiculously high and for all similar type of cookie crosses, Gelato, wedding cake,etc. Not to mention that you sometimes have to run a couple packs to find that keeper especially for regs. I don't think much about the price and will pay because I usually know exactly what I'm looking for. It does suck though, I've seen so many breeders who were selling beans for under $100 and then after a year or 2 and a little hype they are all above $250. Thugpug prices have stayed the same though, pretty sure its the seed banks that are raising the prices, but it is what it is, that how business works. 

Your best bet is find newer breeders who have fair offerings for say $50- $80 and are not well known yet and find out for yourself. There are plenty of breeders out there with just as good if not better gear then thug pug for under $100. We have so many great genetics available to us in the states now compared to 10-15 years ago. Fuck I remember ordering beans from heavens stairway back in the day. Can't believe circa 2000 was 20 years ago now!


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 12, 2020)

Breeders with good product for a [fair price] and this is the key word here people list for those hunting and this is just my personal opinion !

1. Harry Palms Bloom seed company 
2. Terp Fiend IG only i believe 
3. Dungeon Vault Genetics 
4. Clear Water Genetics 
5. Umami 
6. Although he is Corny Daily inspirational words of wisdom all tho i truly think he lives like that Jinx Proof
7. Good Dudes from here on RIU Geniuty ,Hydro red ,Red eye genetics, Usful , sorry if i missed any one
Point is Most of these guys packs go for $75 to $150 and you can also find some really good deals at the right banks for their gear.


----------



## Railage (Aug 12, 2020)

Unrelated to Thug Pug but I am in love with Cone-Tainers aka the clonetainers 8 day roots. Fu


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the seed prices are getting ridiculously high and for all similar type of cookie crosses, Gelato, wedding cake,etc. Not to mention that you sometimes have to run a couple packs to find that keeper especially for regs. I don't think much about the price and will pay because I usually know exactly what I'm looking for. It does suck though, I've seen so many breeders who were selling beans for under $100 and then after a year or 2 and a little hype they are all above $250. Thugpug prices have stayed the same though, pretty sure its the seed banks that are raising the prices, but it is what it is, that how business works.
> 
> Your best bet is find newer breeders who have fair offerings for say $50- $80 and are not well known yet and find out for yourself. There are plenty of breeders out there with just as good if not better gear then thug pug for under $100. We have so many great genetics available to us in the states now compared to 10-15 years ago. Fuck I remember ordering beans from heavens stairway back in the day. Can't believe circa 2000 was 20 years ago now!


That's what I keep hearing about Thugpug which is a positive; their hype is moving up but their prices are staying the same. That's one of the reasons why I want to get some of their genetics. Sooner rather than later preferably. I've been hunting for certain strains lately, looking into around 20 websites, mostly US based, and the prices are for the most part unilateral. Some have the prices set by the breeder (if available) and some are raised somewhat or a lot more; there's no real "set in stone" price for most strains; seed banks can pretty much charge what they want and it's up to the consumer to know better (or not). I agree with you entirely on the new generation of breeders; guys like Thugpug and Mephisto have really paved the way for new breeders to see the light and the end of the tunnel and see that they can make a name for themselves. I said it on another thread recently; companies on the forefront now will be in a excellent position when the industry goes nationwide and world wide soon after and it's coming folks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> That's what I keep hearing about Thugpug which is a positive; their hype is moving up but their prices are staying the same. That's one of the reasons why I want to get some of their genetics. Sooner rather than later preferably. I've been hunting for certain strains lately, looking into around 20 websites, mostly US based, and the prices are for the most part unilateral. Some have the prices set by the breeder (if available) and some are raised somewhat or a lot more; there's no real "set in stone" price for most strains; seed banks can pretty much charge what they want and it's up to the consumer to know better (or not). I agree with you entirely on the new generation of breeders; guys like Thugpug and Mephisto have really paved the way for new breeders to see the light and the end of the tunnel and see that they can make a name for themselves. I said it on another thread recently; companies on the forefront now will be in a excellent position when the industry goes nationwide and world wide soon after and it's coming folks.


I would get them sooner rather than later -harvest mutual and deeply rooted seedbank still have packs available and are your best option,, they're all above $100 but I think its worth it to get at least one pack dude. I'd recommend the original pure michigan, that strain is crazy fire.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice those are pretty cool, always looking for space-saving cloning methods. Where to you get those and how long did it take to throw roots?


Are these for soil or coco ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Are these for soil or coco ?


You could put probably either or, it holds any type of soil or non- soil type of matter


----------



## Railage (Aug 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice those are pretty cool, always looking for space-saving cloning methods. Where to you get those and how long did it take to throw roots?


greenhousemegastore.com has them.

That was at day 8 since I took the cuts, these are in Coco watered them every other day. With just veg water...

Maybe I’m too dirty for EZ cloners, I always end up losing some, I almost never lose any when I clone straight to coco.

Also I don’t know if y’all can tell but in the first pic it’s a straight up thick ass hollow top, the 2nd pic is just a regular cut.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2020)

So just got another cut of my meat breath, same cut I just ran. Its an awesome pheno. Anyways guy I got it from was like, I have a smaller and bigger one- you can pick, so told him I'd take the bigger one. Fucking thing was a lil bigger than I thought, really nice clone though. Good problem to have-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> greenhousemegastore.com has them.
> 
> That was at day 8 since I took the cuts, these are in Coco watered them every other day. With just veg water...
> 
> ...


Wow that's impressive- 8 days in coco or soil. I clone in aero/hydroponics now, but damn that is fast. Ya I rarely lost clones when cloning straight into pro-mix. I lost a whole batch with my bubble cloner last run, well almost, I got around 7 cuts to root. It was my fault though should have had it on a timer and water was getting to warm.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 13, 2020)

I just stick clones straight into my seedling soil mix, which is just fine grated peat and fine perlite, limes for buffering. Water em and put them under shop light. They typically root in 10-14 days. I don’t use clonex or any rooting hormone, probably could cut down on the rooting time if I did but not in a rush with my cuts


----------



## Railage (Aug 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Are these for soil or coco ?


Both Id imagine, mine are in Coco


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 13, 2020)

More pug gear on GLOseedbank.com for those who may have missed out on some.....still pricey though.
Deeplyrootedseedbank.com still has a decent selection also (pricey too).

But....for any lurkers wondering where to find some - there ya go.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> greenhousemegastore.com has them.
> 
> That was at day 8 since I took the cuts, these are in Coco watered them every other day. With just veg water...
> 
> ...


thanks for the help @Railage 
Been trying to get more successful clones made and have tried different things but not all my cuts will root. I have got clones but not reliable enough. Gonna try these. Maybe one day I’ll have a nice cut to offer you (and the other homies) if that opportunity arises one day of a cut of ppb if I have it, and return back the good you share here. I’ve personally learned a lot from all of the forum homies. Thank you!


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Aug 14, 2020)

A pack of PBB and a pack of Stankasaurus for auction at Elite 613 up in Canada.

@elite613auctions on Instagram


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 14, 2020)

300


EastCoastIndica said:


> A pack of PBB and a pack of Stankasaurus for auction at Elite 613 up in Canada.
> 
> @elite613auctions on Instagram


300 a piece so far. Yeeshh.


----------



## Swarmxking (Aug 14, 2020)

Day 51

Pbb hood rich cut lol shes a yielder

And an ogkb leaner that vegges proper and fades out 

Chucked the true obkb phenos way too smol and slow for what I do


----------



## loop718 (Aug 14, 2020)

1 week into bloom on halitosis breath and meatbreath tomorrow starts week 2. Ill still pound them with foliar feeds this week. Halitosis is a wicked sativa hope i flipped early enough lol. They have filled in nicely for being stripped to nothing 6 days ago. Before and after pics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> 300
> 
> 
> 300 a piece so far. Yeeshh.


Ya you can probably find a cut of a awesome pheno hunted pbb for cheaper, there's pbb cuts floating around everywhere well at least in my state.
I actually just got 2 cuts/2 different phenos of peanut butter Studley that I'm looking forward to. Has anyone ran this recently?


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 14, 2020)

If anyone’s lookin to trade, I have a pack of monkey business and PB lady I may potentially let go. Not dead set on any other packs but a couple extras I have in the vault I wouldn’t mind trading out. Don’t want to upset anyone if this isn’t allowed, same handle on IG.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2020)

some yummy meat breath-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2020)

Black cherry pie breath @ day 70-


----------



## Swarmxking (Aug 15, 2020)

So much fiya in this thread
Some great growers growing great gear

Let's go!!!


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Stinky PuTang at harvest


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 15, 2020)

That looks awesome man


----------



## Silencio (Aug 17, 2020)

Some cool packs up for auction at OES:


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 17, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Some cool packs up for auction at OES:
> View attachment 4656314


Anyone ran rotten banana?


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 17, 2020)

Railage said:


> greenhousemegastore.com has them.
> 
> That was at day 8 since I took the cuts, these are in Coco watered them every other day. With just veg water...
> 
> ...


8 days looking like that? i have to try this.


----------



## Railage (Aug 17, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> 8 days looking like that? i have to try this.


Day 12 same cut, you have the buy the tray separately but it’s only $30 for the set of 96.


set


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice fresh healthy cuts in, got some pbb and original garlic breath in there


----------



## Silencio (Aug 18, 2020)

GLO just put some packs up including a $130 muel fuel


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

Silencio said:


> GLO just put some packs up including a $130 muel fuel


Fucking glo!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

Kosher Kush Breath as well 300.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 18, 2020)

Has anyone even bought from GLO recently? I tried to order 2 different things ( a thug pug and a clearwater pack) from them a little over a month ago. I checked out using cash, and recieved a order confirmation but in the email it said that we will send another email with the address and directions for payment. Never heard anything from them again. I tried emailing the address on their site and heard nothing back.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

I've made at least 10 orders from him in the last couple weeks plus many more prior.

I just got 3 packs from a couple weeks ago. He usually sends CC payment email within 24hrs

I'd post that info on one of his IG posts - he seems more inclined to respond to messages that people can openly see.
I'd use a card payment with him though, it alreayd takes 2 weeks to complete order/ship it. But that's up to you lol.
Prob no reply because he's a super busy dude, runs 3 businesses.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've made at least 10 orders from him in the last couple weeks plus many more prior.
> 
> I just got 3 packs from a couple weeks ago. He usually sends CC payment email within 24hrs
> 
> ...


I couldn't find his instagram. All the old ones I found listed were closed and I don't know what the current one for the site is.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 18, 2020)

It seemed shady, which is why I didn't pursue it much.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

Therealflavorcreator is his IG - it's just a ghetto site but he's been in business for like 8 years or something.


----------



## Railage (Aug 18, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It seemed shady, which is why I didn't pursue it much.


I haven’t heard the greatest things on getting in touch with him, but I had a great experience with two different orders.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 18, 2020)

I just tried to get in contact again so I'll see. I don't mind the ghetto site or doing business with a small seller, many of the packs I buy are from people like that. I just have never used this site before and I have read a lot of warnings online about GLO. Since I hadn't heard back yet I was wondering if I dodged a bullet or not. The only concern I have is if there is a problem, will I even be able to get a hold of someone? I usually prefer cash but in a case like this a card does seem to be safer.


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Aug 18, 2020)

Anyone know the lineage on the Urinal Cake and the Stinky Putang dropping Sep 1st?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I just tried to get in contact again so I'll see. I don't mind the ghetto site or doing business with a small seller, many of the packs I buy are from people like that. I just have never used this site before and I have read a lot of warnings online about GLO. Since I hadn't heard back yet I was wondering if I dodged a bullet or not. The only concern I have is if there is a problem, will I even be able to get a hold of someone? I usually prefer cash but in a case like this a card does seem to be safer.


I'm guessing GLO is bigger than almost anyone else, is the funny part. Dude does $5k per week in shipping costs alone to USPS because of how much business he does on that site. The communication is lacking but like I said he runs 3 businesses and the seed biz is solo right now since Corona. Normally he has someone taking care of the site and able to respond faster.

Not trying to defend as much as inform how he works lol.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> Anyone know the lineage on the Urinal Cake and the Stinky Putang dropping Sep 1st?


Believe Urinal Cake is Putabreath (lost puta pheno) x Wedding Cake (or parents reversed not quite positive which was the 'dad')
and Stinky Putang is Putang x Cherry Valley (Mr Stinky)


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 18, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 12 same cut, you have the buy the tray separately but it’s only $30 for the set of 96.
> 
> 
> set View attachment 4657011


fantastic... i'm sold. thanks for the rundown on the tray. i would have missed that.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Believe Urinal Cake is Putabreath (lost puta pheno) x Wedding Cake (or parents reversed not quite positive which was the 'dad')
> and Stinky Putang is Putang x Cherry Valley (Mr Stinky)


that's a lot of cake. anything else dropping? i only see the urinal cake and putang posts referencing the twin seed contest.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'm guessing GLO is bigger than almost anyone else, is the funny part. Dude does $5k per week in shipping costs alone to USPS because of how much business he does on that site. The communication is lacking but like I said he runs 3 businesses and the seed biz is solo right now since Corona. Normally he has someone taking care of the site and able to respond faster.
> 
> Not trying to defend as much as inform how he works lol.


This is funny cause we're having the same conversation in the Clearwater thread.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> that's a lot of cake. anything else dropping? i only see the urinal cake and putang posts referencing the twin seed contest.


Appears to be the rest of what was already released, like some more Honey Bells, Garlic 2.0, Dingleberry, and Junior's Jello. 
Those were the only two new ones.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> This is funny cause we're having the same conversation in the Clearwater thread.


Oh wow haha x'D


----------



## nc208 (Aug 18, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Has anyone even bought from GLO recently? I tried to order 2 different things ( a thug pug and a clearwater pack) from them a little over a month ago. I checked out using cash, and recieved a order confirmation but in the email it said that we will send another email with the address and directions for payment. Never heard anything from them again. I tried emailing the address on their site and heard nothing back.


They are legit and have great prices. Their Customer service sucks and getting a hold of them is ridiculously hard unless you buy a ton of stuff of him. I'm done using GLO because of his lack of being able to complete transactions in any timely manner. 3 orders in a row it took a month to just ship the order and every time i finally got a reply it was shipped the next day. His breeding business is taking off now big time so the sites been lacking in my opinion. It would be great if his help came back so things could improve on the site. My guess is the breeding is taking up most of the time.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> This is funny cause we're having the same conversation in the Clearwater thread.


Quiet down bud! Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> They are legit and have great prices. Their Customer service sucks and getting a hold of them is ridiculously hard unless you buy a ton of stuff of him. I'm done using GLO because of his lack of being able to complete transactions in any timely manner. 3 orders in a row it took a month to just ship the order and every time i finally got a reply it was shipped the next day. His breeding business is taking off now big time so the sites been lacking in my opinion. It would be great if his help came back so things could improve on the site. My guess is the breeding is taking up most of the time.


That sucks dude glo has always been pretty quick for me and I'm on the east coast. Ya his site is a bit dated. Looks like it was made on a computer from 2002


----------



## nc208 (Aug 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That sucks dude glo has always been pretty quick for me and I'm on the east coast. Ya his site is a bit dated. Looks like it was made on a computer from 2002


I'm up in Canada and I've been told that he waits and does international all at once. I have no idea what the truth is. Every other seedbank and vendor in the US hasn't had this problem even in Illegal States so I can't understand why they are different.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I'm up in Canada and I've been told that he waits and does international all at once. I have no idea what the truth is. Every other seedbank and vendor in the US hasn't had this problem even in Illegal States so I can't understand why they are different.


Paid for an order late April. It wasn't even shipped until mid June. All emails were ignored until the day they shipped it. I've ordered from all the banks that ship to Canada and GLO was the worst.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Appears to be the rest of what was already released, like some more Honey Bells, Garlic 2.0, Dingleberry, and Junior's Jello.
> Those were the only two new ones.


thanks. urinal cake it is. doubt i'll get it for the old 80 price mark now that OES is price gouging.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> thanks. urinal cake it is. doubt i'll get it for the old 80 price mark now that OES is price gouging.


It seemed like half the banks or more sold at actual retail during that last madness - I feel like it should be easy enough to get for 80-100.
More hype because he was supposedly retired, but now with him saying he's likely to be back and more seeds dropping - i dont think that same level of hype will be matched again.... ppl thought it was the end of pug gear forever.


----------



## A glasswork orange (Aug 18, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Paid for an order late April. It wasn't even shipped until mid June. All emails were ignored until the day they shipped it. I've ordered from all the banks that ship to Canada and GLO was the worst.


I ordered with them months ago. Got invoiced and messaged to wait for additional info. Never heard back so I emailed. Crickets. Good riddance. Should have read up before ordering. Dodged a bullet from what I'm reading. Thankfully found stank for $40 less somewhere else.


----------



## Railage (Aug 18, 2020)

A glasswork orange said:


> I ordered with them months ago. Got invoiced and messaged to wait for additional info. Never heard back so I emailed. Crickets. Good riddance. Should have read up before ordering. Dodged a bullet from what I'm reading. Thankfully found stank for $40 less somewhere else.


Maybe I got lucky on how easy I received my orders, but I was fast enough to get the MobyGrape and Wedding Poop for 90 and 3 packs of Kosher Kush Breath for 100 each.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2020)

Can’t believe how quick these kkb’s produced resin!


----------



## A glasswork orange (Aug 18, 2020)

Railage said:


> Maybe I got lucky on how easy I received my orders, but I was fast enough to get the MobyGrape and Wedding Poop for 90 and 3 packs of Kosher Kush Breath for 100 each.


Yeah you are lucky for sure. Especially at those prices. Shady thing is I saw him repost the same strain for $60 more a few weeks later. Lesson learned. Treestars and Luscious did me right. Oes...wtf happened to them. $1200 on one order not one freebie. Overpaid on shipping by $20 and nothing. Couldn't even get an email back after 2 attempts. Rant over.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> More hype because he was supposedly retired, but now with him saying he's likely to be back and more seeds dropping - i dont think that same level of hype will be matched again.... ppl thought it was the end of pug gear forever.


I honestly never bought the retiring thing, that while fiasco was one of the most hyped seed drops I've seen and for a newer male not yet proven, which was kinda crazy. I can see how people would feel somewhat duped, I really can't see it ever being as hyped as it was this past winter>spring for thugpug, especially since the mendo studley is gone, which I don't even know if i buy that, who knows though. Either way I can't see people going nuts with the same enthusiasm that they had, especially cause they thought thugpug was done forever and also there just so many fire packs for good prices you can get these days. If you're a decent grower and pick the right breeder you can easily find an elite in a pack or 2. I'd say that hundred to a couple hundred bucks well spent.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Aug 19, 2020)

My very tall sherb breath pheno on day 40


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I honestly never bought the retiring thing, that while fiasco was one of the most hyped seed drops I've seen and for a newer male not yet proven, which was kinda crazy. I can see how people would feel somewhat duped, I really can't see it ever being as hyped as it was this past winter>spring for thugpug, especially since the mendo studley is gone, which I don't even know if i buy that, who knows though. Either way I can't see people going nuts with the same enthusiasm that they had, especially cause they thought thugpug was done forever and also there just so many fire packs for good prices you can get these days. If you're a decent grower and pick the right breeder you can easily find an elite in a pack or 2. I'd say that hundred to a couple hundred bucks well spent.


Thing is everything i have seen and i have grown myself Junior throws down man although it's not like anyone going to post shit on the internet or IG these days so take that for what it's worth .


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 19, 2020)

Who here grows in coco and what are they using i hand water because a rez is a pain in the ass to clean any suggestions would be great been using Advance Nutrients because i'm lazy and would rather pay the extra $$ to not have to PH but i'm almost out and am thinking of trying something else but remember i'm lazy.


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello Bigsco, I use Autopot in coco with biotabs organics program, no PH regulation is necessary !


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 19, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Planted a pbb it came up n started dying, not thinking it would live. I dropped another pbb in same cup. The new seed come up as a 3x3. I didn’t chop/pull up the first plant. Behold it made it.
> View attachment 4644827View attachment 4644828
> Well decided to get tested be damn both were females And ogkb leaners, but grower pretty fast. I decided to put the in diffrent containers. 10 days later.
> View attachment 4644829
> left is plant that some how lived, right is the 3x3. I think their both going to branch n be worthy of flowering! Just wanted to share the story. Of course these will veg a few more weeks n clones pulled from both.


Update on my 3x3 pbb n my other ogkb female. Both are branching pretty good. ActuAlly will be taking clones from both in a few days. The 3x3 has stayed 3x3 it looks like it topped its self one main branch is normal the other a little drawfed but double main. (As looked topped) so they’re are 3 main tops. I’m not sure if I clone one one those it will carry the trait. These are about 4 weeks now. 3x3 is on right.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Who here grows in coco and what are they using i hand water because a rez is a pain in the ass to clean any suggestions would be great been using Advance Nutrients because i'm lazy and would rather pay the extra $$ to not have to PH but i'm almost out and am thinking of trying something else but remember i'm lazy.


AN works if you just run A+B. PH starts going a bit off and stuff starts precipitating out with all the additives.
GH is nice and 'clean'. Only one I would consider running in res.
Botanicare is best taste imo.

But honestly if you're lazy like me kis water only mix + blumats is extremely hands off and gives better results if you're growing for personal headstash.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 19, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Update on my 3x3 pbb n my other ogkb female. Both are branching pretty good. ActuAlly will be taking clones from both in a few days. The 3x3 has stayed 3x3 it looks like it topped its self one main branch is normal the other a little drawfed but double main. (As looked topped) so they’re are 3 main tops. I’m not sure if I clone one one those it will carry the trait. These are about 4 weeks now. 3x3 is on right. View attachment 4658206View attachment 4658207


Your pbb looking good homie!
Here’s some of mine in the pic
Two females- an ogkb and a stretch
One male that I like- has a structure that’s half and half ogkb/ stretch pheno (got another male ogkb out in the yard)
Two more ogkb’s that still haven’t showed sex
is ogkb leaner good for a male to use for seeds?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Who here grows in coco and what are they using i hand water because a rez is a pain in the ass to clean any suggestions would be great been using Advance Nutrients because i'm lazy and would rather pay the extra $$ to not have to PH but i'm almost out and am thinking of trying something else but remember i'm lazy.


Drop the advanced nutes, that stuff is is the most overpriced nute on the market. Its an expensive bottle of salts with snazzy cartoon artwork on the bottle. 
Regards to your situation. My buddy grows with canna and loves it. He uses tap and doesn't have to ph much. Canna regulates and he says it stays in the 5.8 to 6.5 ph depending on what nutes your using. I myself love canna as well.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 19, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Your pbb looking good homie!
> Here’s some of mine in the pic
> Two females- an ogkb and a stretch
> One male that I like- has a structure that’s half and half ogkb/ stretch pheno (got another male ogkb out in the yard)
> ...


I’ve never breed ogkb male leaners, but I ve seen many use them to breed with. I only grew out the females. Yields not that great but killa meds. Mine cloned well too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> I’ve never breed ogkb male leaners, but I ve seen many use them to breed with. I only grew out the females. Yields not that great but killa meds. Mine cloned well too.


Ogkb can bring some really great characteristics to phenos I’ve found. Ogkb phenos in relation to cookies are more than just a mutant pheno. I tend to grow out a few here and there and are definitely rewarded in the end, but I like running mostly non-ogkb, like I said maybe 1 or 2 in the ogkb flower room. Some them have been absolutely stunning. Hell, gromers studley was somewhat of an ogkb leaner .


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Moby Grape (PuTang x Junior) all green phenos except this one beautiful hot pink, she gets it from the PuTang  Theyre all nice and vigorous too.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Who here grows in coco and what are they using i hand water because a rez is a pain in the ass to clean any suggestions would be great been using Advance Nutrients because i'm lazy and would rather pay the extra $$ to not have to PH but i'm almost out and am thinking of trying something else but remember i'm lazy.


I rock gh 3 part, hand water twice a day in 3 gal hempys, don't ph, Do test batches, that s how I got my system figured is by seeing what works myself.. afraid of failure is failure itself.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 19, 2020)

A glasswork orange said:


> Yeah you are lucky for sure. Especially at those prices. Shady thing is I saw him repost the same strain for $60 more a few weeks later. Lesson learned. Treestars and Luscious did me right. Oes...wtf happened to them. $1200 on one order not one freebie. Overpaid on shipping by $20 and nothing. Couldn't even get an email back after 2 attempts. Rant over.


i liked OES. i never had a problem before and i like that he accepts cards. hate sending cash. he ships quickly too. taking you for 20 though... i don't like that. recently he's playing too much with manipulating prices, pulling stock to look as though it is low and then restocking the next day at higher prices. would love to support a better business model without sending cash. do treestars and lucious accept card? terpy gets a lot of love on IG. might switch over. anyone have bad business with terpy?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Update on my 3x3 pbb n my other ogkb female. Both are branching pretty good. ActuAlly will be taking clones from both in a few days. The 3x3 has stayed 3x3 it looks like it topped its self one main branch is normal the other a little drawfed but double main. (As looked topped) so they’re are 3 main tops. I’m not sure if I clone one one those it will carry the trait. These are about 4 weeks now. 3x3 is on right. View attachment 4658206View attachment 4658207


There he is!!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Who here grows in coco and what are they using i hand water because a rez is a pain in the ass to clean any suggestions would be great been using Advance Nutrients because i'm lazy and would rather pay the extra $$ to not have to PH but i'm almost out and am thinking of trying something else but remember i'm lazy.


All nutrients are the same aside from the label. Do yourself a favor and start using general hydroponics bloom and micro. Use the lucas formula with a bloom additive in flower. You'll crush it. Super cheap and efficient. I did it for years and got superb results. But I organic now because I don't have the time do hydro.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 19, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> All nutrients are the same aside from the label. Do yourself a favor and start using general hydroponics bloom and micro. Use the lucas formula with a bloom additive in flower. You'll crush it. Super cheap and efficient. I did it for years and got superb results. But I organic now because I don't have the time do hydro.


what organics are you using? i recently switched to bio-bizz but i'm not impressed for the price tag. i got them locally for 50% off or i wouldn't have even tried.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 19, 2020)

Personally I am not a fan of salt nutrients. I used to use them for years but ultimately the quality went up a little switching to organic. Not a huge night and day difference but a difference nonetheless. The taste is much better in my opinion but is subtle to most people. I am not against salt based nutrients but I think there are better ways. NFTG is a good line but is not exactly easy or cheap. 

As far as Terpy. I've ordered from him several times and had no problems. He's easy to do business with and seems like a good guy.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Who here grows in coco and what are they using i hand water because a rez is a pain in the ass to clean any suggestions would be great been using Advance Nutrients because i'm lazy and would rather pay the extra $$ to not have to PH but i'm almost out and am thinking of trying something else but remember i'm lazy.


I use jacks hydro 321 method. Nothing in a bottle is even close If you are looking for value. I triedThe Lucas formula, but get much better results with Jacks. You will definitely have to PH. Ph is crucial in coco, I would check ph before I fed no matter what I used.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm gonna turn away from NFTG soon, way too much work, too many bottles, too much slurry, the PH drops hard in late flower....
Love the results but I feel like I ought to be paid to use them from the amount of work involved. 2 more runs before I can afford to experiment.

I was thinking of canna for soil and autowater. Back is about done hand watering after all these years.
And agreed - PH important regardless of any line.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'm gonna turn away from NFTG soon, way too much work, too many bottles, too much slurry, the PH drops hard in late flower....
> Love the results but I feel like I ought to be paid to use them from the amount of work involved. 2 more runs before I can afford to experiment.
> 
> I was thinking of canna for soil and autowater. Back is about done hand watering after all these years.
> And agreed - PH important regardless of any line.


You got that right, NFTG is so many bottles and expensive, also a pain in the ass. If you thinking of running it, you might as well just run a full organic living soil with all the goodies and bennies. Just water with tea once in a while, had killer results that way. 

Lucas formula kicks ass by the way! I found when growing-less is more and the simplest is the best. All you need is a is a proper NPK ratio for each stage of plant growth. I've gotten killer results with what some consider old school bottle nutes, such as dyna grow.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> i liked OES. i never had a problem before and i like that he accepts cards. hate sending cash. he ships quickly too. taking you for 20 though... i don't like that. recently he's playing too much with manipulating prices, pulling stock to look as though it is low and then restocking the next day at higher prices. would love to support a better business model without sending cash. do treestars and lucious accept card? terpy gets a lot of love on IG. might switch over. anyone have bad business with terpy?


Teeestar accepts zelle thru bankofmerica which is pretty easy


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 19, 2020)

This next run I'm cutting out most of the extras.... just Gaia/Medusa, Demeters, Zues Juice, Herculean Harvest, Olympus Up. And SLF100 and Photosythn, but that's it.
No more perspeph and aphrodites and tritons and kraken, etc. Poseidon only for foliar as I noticed nothing when adding it to my feed regimen in flower.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> This next run I'm cutting out most of the extras.... just Gaia/Medusa, Demeters, Zues Juice, Herculean Harvest, Olympus Up. And SLF100 and Photosythn, but that's it.
> No more perspeph and aphrodites and tritons and kraken, etc. Poseidon only for foliar as I noticed nothing when adding it to my feed regimen in flower.


That's kinda what I was doing, I only used like 6 or 7 of their nutes, not the whole line. I used Gaia/Medusa, Demeter, Zeus, Herculean, Morpheus, Aphrodities and Olympus Up along with SLF100 and Photosynthesis plus.

Isn't Triton's Trawl basically the same thing as the Herculean? According to their description they are both bone meal but just from different sources. I know their description for it says that it can be used to enhance Herculean but that sounds like it's just to sell more.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> That's kinda what I was doing, I only used like 6 or 7 of their nutes, not the whole line. I used Gaia/Medusa, Demeter, Zeus, Herculean, Morpheus, Aphrodities and Olympus Up along with SLF100 and Photosynthesis plus.
> 
> Isn't Triton's Trawl basically the same thing as the Herculean? According to their description they are both bone meal but just from different sources. I know their description for it says that it can be used to enhance Herculean but that sounds like it's just to sell more.


Pretty much HH is pretty much just pricey liquid bone-meal. TT is fish bone-meal so my guess is- its pretty close. NPK are slightly different


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 19, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> That's kinda what I was doing, I only used like 6 or 7 of their nutes, not the whole line. I used Gaia/Medusa, Demeter, Zeus, Herculean, Morpheus, Aphrodities and Olympus Up along with SLF100 and Photosynthesis plus.
> 
> Isn't Triton's Trawl basically the same thing as the Herculean? According to their description they are both bone meal but just from different sources. I know their description for it says that it can be used to enhance Herculean but that sounds like it's just to sell more.


Yeah they're close - but Scott from nectar has mentioned that Tritons was made originally for whoever doesn't mind fish bone but has something against normal bonemeal....I forget what demographic that applied to....

But he said they then found (and I could be slightly incorrect I forget the exact wording) that the TT bottle has a specific unique amino acid chain that somehow helps influence color, with some people running side by sides with Herc on one side and TT on the other. The Herc buds were larger and the TT had noticeably more color and brought out the terps more.

So they say you can run either - or you can run both together to get the yield while getting the color also. 
I noticed a lot of dark purpling when I've used Tritons but can't state that it wouldn't have been there without it since I always do pheno hunts instead of same cuts.


----------



## FrostyBison (Aug 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Pretty much HH is pretty much just pricey liquid bone-meal. TT is fish bone-meal so my guess is- its pretty close. NPK are slightly different


Tritons was originally made for Nectar to offer customers a liquid calcium source that wasn't sourced from mammals. Triton's also has fish aminos which herc doesn't and Athena's Aminas are basically gelatin sourced from hooves.
NFTG has a ton of pro's and cons but after getting my feed dialed in I've never been happier. I've just started playing with adding Bloom Khaos to the feeds in flower and now i get why people go so heavy on the herc


----------



## FrostyBison (Aug 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah they're close - but Scott from nectar has mentioned that Tritons was made originally for whoever doesn't mind fish bone but has something against normal bonemeal....I forget what demographic that applied to....
> 
> But he said they then found (and I could be slightly incorrect I forget the exact wording) that the TT bottle has a specific unique amino acid chain that somehow helps influence color, with some people running side by sides with Herc on one side and TT on the other. The Herc buds were larger and the TT had noticeably more color and brought out the terps more.
> 
> ...


Well said lol. I think Scott was dancing around not calling out vegetarians with his description of the TT demo lol.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 19, 2020)

Old pics demonstrating the color I've gotten

Banana Breath from Pug



Don Mega from Solfire


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Aug 19, 2020)

Sup guys, long time reader. First time poster. 
Just thought id drop off some thug pics, grown with Remo nutrients in a 4 x 8 tent under two 315w philips 3000k lamps. Pbb and garlic butter, all came out hilariously dense and nutty smelling. I germinated one single garlic butter seed and turned out that pheno! Like a jacked up forum gsc. Yielded 2oz during hunt which is acceptable numbers per plant in my setup.

Pbb#1 ogkb heavy 

Pbb#3

Garlic butter


Honorable mention: Grease Monkey bagseed cut


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 19, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> what organics are you using? i recently switched to bio-bizz but i'm not impressed for the price tag. i got them locally for 50% off or i wouldn't have even tried.


I did the Clackamas recipe and have been pretty good for about 2 years now. Added some worm poop and frass for a top dressing. Occasionally a tea. Fish fertilizer if they are in small cups. Nothing crazy. I seeded my clone tent with meatbreath. I'll show you some pics. I think my seeded flower looks better than most people's normal flower


eastcoastled said:


> I use jacks hydro 321 method. Nothing in a bottle is even close If you are looking for value. I triedThe Lucas formula, but get much better results with Jacks. You will definitely have to PH. Ph is crucial in coco, I would check ph before I fed no matter what I used.


Yeah you gotta pH if you're doing hydro


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 19, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> i liked OES. i never had a problem before and i like that he accepts cards. hate sending cash. he ships quickly too. taking you for 20 though... i don't like that. recently he's playing too much with manipulating prices, pulling stock to look as though it is low and then restocking the next day at higher prices. would love to support a better business model without sending cash. do treestars and lucious accept card? terpy gets a lot of love on IG. might switch over. anyone have bad business with terpy?


My Man terpy is the Truth if he had everything i wanted i would never ever Ever Ever ever use another one of these Clown ass seed banks again! But i have been rocking with him a long time since the red black lumber jacks with the hat to match type shit so i get special treatment . And OES is a Clown !


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> My Man terpy is the Truth if he had everything i wanted i would never ever Ever Ever ever use another one of these Clown ass seed banks again! But i have been rocking with him a long time since the red black lumber jacks with the hat to match type shit so i get special treatment . And OES is a Clown !


Terpy lost me haha, he had me until a pug drop came and I asked him what the stock was....he said "gimi a couple minutes"... then later on that day I asked again (didnt wana be pushy) and he said he had posted it in his story...and everything had sold out on the site already. Well - I don't follow him so I didn't see the story anyway.

I thought he was gonna let me know what he had, or at least say 'its on the site' or something. Inquired 5 mins before it happened and missed out.
Not that I needed more beans. 

I'm back to GLO.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Terpy lost me haha, he had me until a pug drop came and I asked him what the stock was....he said "gimi a couple minutes"... then later on that day I asked again (didnt wana be pushy) and he said he had posted it in his story...and everything had sold out on the site already. Well - I don't follow him so I didn't see the story anyway.
> 
> I thought he was gonna let me know what he had, or at least say 'its on the site' or something. Inquired 5 mins before it happened and missed out.
> Not that I needed more beans.
> ...


Wow that sucks GLO is crushing dudes souls with the deals right now too.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow that sucks GLO is crushing dudes souls with the deals right now too.


Oh man...I just bought 2 packs of Lime Cake for 150 a piece (one pack they put in 17 beans for me because I mentioned a sale somewhere on them)
and now GLO just put them up for 115 per. That hurtssss! I got them direct from Swamp Boys website too.
Almost makes me wana grab a third, but with one being a 17-pack I don't think I need it.


----------



## Renne (Aug 19, 2020)

Speaking of GLO I finally got my tracking number today after 33 days, I'm in Canada and was the only place I could order a pack of TKS1 from CSI, longest I've ever had to wait and I know w covid things are taking a long time, just when paying over $230 Can for 6 beans and with the GLO reviews online a person worries,
Anyways I finally got a female out of my Peanut Butter Crunch popped 6 seeds as I didn't have much space and had 5 males, some real stinkers though unreal dirty diaper cherry funk on the stem rub. 
The plant that ended up being female the lower branches were all the same height as the tops never seen a plant w branching like that.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Who here grows in coco and what are they using i hand water because a rez is a pain in the ass to clean any suggestions would be great been using Advance Nutrients because i'm lazy and would rather pay the extra $$ to not have to PH but i'm almost out and am thinking of trying something else but remember i'm lazy.


At least ur honest lolololol.


LeftOurEyes said:


> That's kinda what I was doing, I only used like 6 or 7 of their nutes, not the whole line. I used Gaia/Medusa, Demeter, Zeus, Herculean, Morpheus, Aphrodities and Olympus Up along with SLF100 and Photosynthesis plus.
> 
> Isn't Triton's Trawl basically the same thing as the Herculean? According to their description they are both bone meal but just from different sources. I know their description for it says that it can be used to enhance Herculean but that sounds like it's just to sell more.


triton is fish bone meal with a small amino acid to it amazing stuff really pushes the gas out of plants towards the end. But watch out if it off gasses ur house will smell like the back side of a fish market in queens ny.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 19, 2020)

Halitosis breath and meat breath starting to get them arms up 10 days into flower. Next few weeks should be fun. I find thug pug starts frosting around day 16 or so. Pics of my outdoor PBB. Fed nothing but NFTG one shot and some hose water!!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 19, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I did the Clackamas recipe and have been pretty good for about 2 years now. Added some worm poop and frass for a top dressing. Occasionally a tea. Fish fertilizer if they are in small cups. Nothing crazy. I seeded my clone tent with meatbreath. I'll show you some pics. I think my seeded flower looks better than most people's normal flower
> 
> Yeah you gotta pH if you're doing hydro


Did the whole living soil thing at 1st Clackamas Coots Nut pack deal from BuildaSoil it's great it's just such a pain in the ass to make Compost Tea's and Bean Sprout was like fml i gotta spend 2 days brewing Worm Shit and Fish guts + compost


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I did the Clackamas recipe and have been pretty good for about 2 years now. Added some worm poop and frass for a top dressing. Occasionally a tea. Fish fertilizer if they are in small cups. Nothing crazy. I seeded my clone tent with meatbreath. I'll show you some pics. I think my seeded flower looks better than most people's normal flower
> 
> Yeah you gotta pH if you're doing hydro


I’m in coco. Jacks hydro is the name of the base salt. Coco is basically a form of hydro so I don’t know how people get around the ph part. I have a hard time believing any bottled nute is exactly the same from the first pour to the last pour.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 19, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I’m in coco. Jacks hydro is the name of the base salt. Coco is basically a form of hydro so I don’t know how people get around the ph part. I have a hard time believing any bottled nute is exactly the same from the first pour to the last pour.


I know of Jack's 321. I was going to try it before I went organic. Did the Lucas formula for many years though. I'd still so hydro but I'm too busy with work. I like to just water and make sure the lights are on.


BigSco508 said:


> Did the whole living soil thing at 1st Clackamas Coots Nut pack deal from BuildaSoil it's great it's just such a pain in the ass to make Compost Tea's and Bean Sprout was like fml i gotta spend 2 days brewing Worm Shit and Fish guts + compost


Yeah I just made a kiddy pool full of soil. Basically did the same recipe except with local sources for the most part. I never did the bean sprouts or anything. For a tea I make RO. 1 gram of epsom salt per gallon. Half a cup of insect frass and aerate it. Once in awhile I'll add fish fertilizer or compost. That's it. Usually just water. I may use an organic cold press nute by biodynamic. 

I'll have some dried meatbreath pics soon.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 19, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I’m in coco. Jacks hydro is the name of the base salt. Coco is basically a form of hydro so I don’t know how people get around the ph part. I have a hard time believing any bottled nute is exactly the same from the first pour to the last pour.


Not so much the bottles it's more your water quality, I'm in a decent range so found minor adjustments were more of a actual detriment than help for yield.


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 19, 2020)

Any word on pricing for the new drop??


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 20, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I’m in coco. Jacks hydro is the name of the base salt. Coco is basically a form of hydro so I don’t know how people get around the ph part. I have a hard time believing any bottled nute is exactly the same from the first pour to the last pour.


I guess i should be more clear about PHing i do it almost every time along with PPM in Bloom/Flower because i like most on here don't just use the base formula i add a bunch of bottled bennys to bloom so it throws of my base PH alot more in flower then in Veg i already know what my water is ph'd to and with the Adv Nut. base Grow A&B and the Voodoo juice in a gal container my PH is like 5.8 it's 5.7 without the Voodoo juice but i add the Piranha i need a few drops of ph down . But in flower because of all the added bottles it's all over the place so i have no choice but to PH &PPM. It's just was nice to know that my PH was consistent with the Grow formula nothing worse then playing the PH up&down game with the dropper.


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 20, 2020)

loop718 said:


> At least ur honest lolololol.
> 
> triton is fish bone meal with a small amino acid to it amazing stuff really pushes the gas out of plants towards the end. But watch out if it off gasses ur house will smell like the back side of a fish market in queens ny.


LOL, remember me twenty years ago first time I use a "fish emulsion" stuff...OMG what a fucking odor in my house ^^ but it was one of the best stuff in veg !!


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi my thugpug friends, nice surprise in mailbox near Paris this morning


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 20, 2020)

I hear he is dropping another batch of Stinky PuTang and some others on September 1st.

Reeeeeks of orange and gasoline. Super strong terps. Frosty and a nice producer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Hi my thugpug friends, nice surprise in mailbox near Paris this morning


c'est ge'nial


----------



## Railage (Aug 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I guess i should be more clear about PHing i do it almost every time along with PPM in Bloom/Flower because i like most on here don't just use the base formula i add a bunch of bottled bennys to bloom so it throws of my base PH alot more in flower then in Veg i already know what my water is ph'd to and with the Adv Nut. base Grow A&B and the Voodoo juice in a gal container my PH is like 5.8 it's 5.7 without the Voodoo juice but i add the Piranha i need a few drops of ph down . But in flower because of all the added bottles it's all over the place so i have no choice but to PH &PPM. It's just was nice to know that my PH was consistent with the Grow formula nothing worse then playing the PH up&down game with the dropper.


PH ain’t movin PH ain’t movin lemme add a couple more drops BOOM 3.7PH or some shit...


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2020)

Got me a cut of my buddies Queen Sugar tonight. Super pumped to grow her out, it is some damn tasty smoke.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 20, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I did the Clackamas recipe and have been pretty good for about 2 years now. Added some worm poop and frass for a top dressing. Occasionally a tea. Fish fertilizer if they are in small cups. Nothing crazy. I seeded my clone tent with meatbreath. I'll show you some pics. I think my seeded flower looks better than most people's normal flower
> 
> this recipe? are you replacing that every time or no-till?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 20, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Hi my thugpug friends, nice surprise in mailbox near Paris this morning


Nice bro you got it!


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 20, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> Any word on pricing for the new drop??


I heard 88.88 from SHN....


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 21, 2020)

It's going to be a Complete and utter fuck show for Growmers last drop i can't even get my Pre -Order on and this has never happened to me before i was told that packs are super limited so whomever gets will be lucky and i can't get the foul taste of the last fuckery of a drop out of my mouth.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> They are legit and have great prices. Their Customer service sucks and getting a hold of them is ridiculously hard unless you buy a ton of stuff of him. I'm done using GLO because of his lack of being able to complete transactions in any timely manner. 3 orders in a row it took a month to just ship the order and every time i finally got a reply it was shipped the next day. His breeding business is taking off now big time so the sites been lacking in my opinion. It would be great if his help came back so things could improve on the site. My guess is the breeding is taking up most of the time.


My sentiments exactly.



Silencio said:


> Paid for an order late April. It wasn't even shipped until mid June. All emails were ignored until the day they shipped it. I've ordered from all the banks that ship to Canada and GLO was the worst.


Yea i got orders from think tank during what i would call the peak and spread of covid. March, and april. Ordered from him and glo basically same day. Think tank was in my hands in 2.5wks. At 3wks with glo you may get an email back responding saying it will ship in a week.

Blows my mind.
At the prices hes selling them at..hes undercutting everyone...and making peanuts on a pack. Youd think at those prices he would have to sell 3 times the amount of other banks..to produce same profit .margins...and even with that said it takes a month to ship a fairly decent size order.

Not to mention my last 1500 order he decided upon himself to send it in 2 parcels. At seperate times and went as far as saying & i quote i was waiting to see if the first made it.(2 months turn around for entire order basically)

Then said well i was jus looking out for you..your loss if they go missing with big orders like that.

Like il take a kids menu & a color book to plz


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 21, 2020)

For the last month there’s been 10,000 people a week dying, how was the peak in April?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For the last month there’s been 10,000 people a week dying, how was the peak in April?


Seriously, will be past 200,000 dead in 3 weeks most likely, sad but true and some fuckwads still think wearing a mask is a big conspiracy, the shit is mind boggling.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 21, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Paid for an order late April. It wasn't even shipped until mid June. All emails were ignored until the day they shipped it. I've ordered from all the banks that ship to Canada and GLO was the worst.


I ordered for glo and haven't got my package or received an email back after a couple tries. It's been a couple weeks now and have received a few other orders already from other seed banks.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Seriously, will be past 200,000 dead in 3 weeks most likely, sad but true and some fuckwads still think wearing a mask is a big conspiracy, the shit is mind boggling.


Its mind boggling is an understatement. To look back in a few years will just be sad to see how many deaths could have been prevented. Everyone has a mentality these days to look after yourself and thats it. Imagine we had this kind of mentality in previous years looking at wars, to not help others in need because its not knocking on your front door.
Jm2c


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 22, 2020)

Who else is growing the Moby Grape from Thugpug? Seemed to have ran out really fast.
They. Smell. INCREDIBLE!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 22, 2020)

Honestly Im not too interested in this last drop aside from the urinal cake. Even then I won't be too upset if don't get one. I got two puta breaths and some good puta crosses from fellow chuckers. Still gonna try to get some packs to add to the vault but if not oh well. 

Here's some meatbreath. Phenos 1 to 3. Number 4 is being tossed, stable but slow as molasses and yields a quarter in a 1 gal. Some light herming on two of these. Gonna rerun them and see which one is the most stable. Number 3 is very stable but also my least favorite but still dank. First pic is no flash. Second is flash. In order, 1,2,3

In about a couple weeks I'll have some seeded up flower pics from my meatbreath male. Got Oreoz, Trop, Sherbinski, Kyrpto Chronic, and perhaps Mac 1 but she doesn't look like she is taking seeds which sucks because she isn't flowering like normal either so I just fucked myself with her lol. Probably done for a bit seed hunting as it sucked to waste 3 months and get 7 herms out of 10 from in-house , 2 from thugpug, and 1 even from bodhi. I just feel if I'm gonna be testing beans for hermies I may as well grow my own shit. 

I know divided sky said he would test some but if anyone else is interested hit the DM. But please actually pop them and run em. Thanks guys.


----------



## Railage (Aug 22, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4660986
> Who else is growing the Moby Grape from Thugpug? Seemed to have ran out really fast.
> They. Smell. INCREDIBLE!


I popped 4,1 was a male 3 were female and 1 female got stolen, I need to throw them in flower.


----------



## goMM (Aug 22, 2020)

Stankasaurus grow man shit


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2020)

The black cherry pie breath is crazy fire, literally smells like a baked pie-


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 22, 2020)

Any of their strains actually yield worth a shit?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2020)

kwigybo88 said:


> Any of their strains actually yield worth a shit?


I grew a big plant with sherb breath, 1 plant yeilded 13+ zips in a 5gal smart pot, so would say that's worth a shit-


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 22, 2020)

kwigybo88 said:


> Any of their strains actually yield worth a shit?


If you're looking for yield I'd say probably garlicbreath or puta breath. You can find a decent yielder in any pack but those I'd say have the better potential for high yields than others. 

Ive seen some good pics in this thread of chunkers. Sophisticated lady crosses seem to do better. I'm sure others will chime in who have grown them. 

But yeah I'd tend to agree that TP isn't for high yielding breeding. But that's fine because I haven't smelled anything like this meatbreath since like 06 lol. Can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> If you're looking for yield I'd say probably garlicbreath or puta breath. You can find a decent yielder in any pack but those I'd say have the better potential for high yields than others.
> 
> Ive seen some good pics in this thread of chunkers. Sophisticated lady crosses seem to do better. I'm sure others will chime in who have grown them.
> 
> But yeah I'd tend to agree that TP isn't for high yielding breeding. But that's fine because I haven't smelled anything like this meatbreath since like 06 lol. Can't wait to smoke it.


Ya puta I was pulling 6-8 zips a plant


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 22, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4660986
> Who else is growing the Moby Grape from Thugpug? Seemed to have ran out really fast.
> They. Smell. INCREDIBLE!


Growing that out next round! This run will be putang by itself first.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 22, 2020)

Kosher Kush Breath and Wedding Poop on GLO right now.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 22, 2020)

lol Wedding Poop is the one I tried to order from GLO over a month ago, and he raised the price again too. Still haven't heard anything back from him...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For the last month there’s been 10,000 people a week dying, how was the peak in April?


Again thats the states..guess i meant once it become lockdowns and stuff..thats what i meant by 'peak' my bad for incorrect wording. Canada was locked down in my area heavily for atleast a month..cases in my area are also non existent due to something called common sense..inwhich people seem to be lacking. 

Im not going by deathtoll in terms of peak. States is a totally different problem in general imo lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2020)

Few more shots of a different black cherry pie breath plant, all were very similar phenos-not the punch sweet fruit smell, but a nice cherry gas smell-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## RancidDude (Aug 22, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Honestly Im not too interested in this last drop aside from the urinal cake. Even then I won't be too upset if don't get one. I got two puta breaths and some good puta crosses from fellow chuckers. Still gonna try to get some packs to add to the vault but if not oh well.
> 
> Here's some meatbreath. Phenos 1 to 3. Number 4 is being tossed, stable but slow as molasses and yields a quarter in a 1 gal. Some light herming on two of these. Gonna rerun them and see which one is the most stable. Number 3 is very stable but also my least favorite but still dank. First pic is no flash. Second is flash. In order, 1,2,3
> 
> ...


Based only on bag appeal I'd go with two.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2020)

I know this is probably a hard find but if anyone has a pack or cut of larry bird breath, I really want that one, please hit message me.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 22, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Based only on bag appeal I'd go with two.


I'd agree with you. Number 2 us straight up an enhanced forum girl scout cookie. Makes me really doubt the meatloaf cut.

Number 1 just reaks though man. Gas. Gonna rerun them and if they Hermie again I'll just make f2s


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I know this is probably a hard find but if anyone has a pack or cut of larry bird breath, I really want that one, please hit message me.


Did you ask Tappy_rootz on IG?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Did you ask Tappy_rootz on IG?


Ya, no go


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 23, 2020)

Stank Update beginning of week 5 
Ducky Spike dog


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 23, 2020)

Railage said:


> I popped 4,1 was a male 3 were female and 1 female got stolen, I need to throw them in flower.


Stolen? Everyones grow should be locked, and secret... or was it outside? Good luck man. Looking forward to seeing how those do.


----------



## Railage (Aug 23, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Stolen? Everyones grow should be locked, and secret... or was it outside? Good luck man. Looking forward to seeing how those do.


cut and stole my lock, took 1 plant left like 2 grand in lights my AC unit everything else, just took 1 veg plant

I know which crackhead did it, they ended up being out way more money than what a veg plant is worth.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2020)

Can't lock this at the moment


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Can't lock this at the moment
> View attachment 4662540
> View attachment 4662541


Nice yard man what's all there


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Nice yard man what's all there


Slurricane, Rainy lady, pbb studley, sherb breath, some exotic genetics


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 23, 2020)

Anyone grown 7 of 9? Haven’t seen much on this one but picked up awhile back. Going to plant some next indoor run. Got 5 Billy’s going now and they are super uniform looking. There still in 1 gal pots waiting to be sexed before they go into the bed and the fun starts. Yard looking sick divided


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone grown 7 of 9? Haven’t seen much on this one but picked up awhile back. Going to plant some next indoor run. Got 5 Billy’s going now and they are super uniform looking. There still in 1 gal pots waiting to be sexed before they go into the bed and the fun starts. Yard looking sick divided


been sitting on a pack of billy wanting to see how junior performs. think someone else here has it going in flower now...


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone got pix of Natural Gas strain ?


----------



## Silencio (Aug 24, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> been sitting on a pack of billy wanting to see how junior performs. think someone else here has it going in flower now...


@thevsfarm on insta has some billy content. Looks amazing. I just flipped two.


----------



## When (Aug 24, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> been sitting on a pack of billy wanting to see how junior performs. think someone else here has it going in flower now...


Check out @juymied on insta. I have 2 plants nearing chop


----------



## goMM (Aug 24, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> been sitting on a pack of billy wanting to see how junior performs. think someone else here has it going in flower now...


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 24, 2020)

goMM said:


> View attachment 4663681View attachment 4663685


Oh i have this one 2 even got one sitting in the cloner collecting dust ready to go let the bidding wars begin


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 25, 2020)

Looking great goMM. Been stoked to try something with the skittles clone. As it is one of the few new trendy cuts that isn’t just assorted cookie x assorted cookie.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Honestly Im not too interested in this last drop aside from the urinal cake. Even then I won't be too upset if don't get one. I got two puta breaths and some good puta crosses from fellow chuckers. Still gonna try to get some packs to add to the vault but if not oh well.
> 
> Here's some meatbreath. Phenos 1 to 3. Number 4 is being tossed, stable but slow as molasses and yields a quarter in a 1 gal. Some light herming on two of these. Gonna rerun them and see which one is the most stable. Number 3 is very stable but also my least favorite but still dank. First pic is no flash. Second is flash. In order, 1,2,3
> 
> ...


There's another drop, lol. Thought his last drop was the "last" is it pretty much the some of the strains as last time with the addition of urinal cake?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

I wish I got and kept more of the breath packs now. I'm sure a few people feel me on this- but the Jr crosses don't get me excited as the Studley crosses. The dude has got to have a bit of Studley pollen stored somewhere, right? All I know is I'm going keep some males from my studley pack for future crosses. Definitely would like to find a keep male from a pack of pbb and hit it s pollen with some of my clones like slurricane and kushmints.

Also pretty stoked about the pb lady, from what I've seen the sophisticated lady( stiffler) is fuego.


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I wish I got and kept more of the breath packs now. I'm sure a few people feel me on this- but the Jr crosses don't get me excited as the Studley crosses. The dude has got to have a bit of Studley pollen stored somewhere, right? All I know is I'm going keep some males from my studley pack for future crosses. Definitely would like to find a keep male from a pack of pbb and hit it s pollen with some of my clones like slurricane and kushmints.
> 
> Also pretty stoked about the pb lady, from what I've seen the sophisticated lady( stiffler) is fuego.


No disrespect Sky but have u grown any because I’ve grown both....less mutants is my biggest observation and maybe more gas for studly opposed to funk from Jr


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I wish I got and kept more of the breath packs now. I'm sure a few people feel me on this- but the Jr crosses don't get me excited as the Studley crosses. The dude has got to have a bit of Studley pollen stored somewhere, right? All I know is I'm going keep some males from my studley pack for future crosses. Definitely would like to find a keep male from a pack of pbb and hit it s pollen with some of my clones like slurricane and kushmints.
> 
> Also pretty stoked about the pb lady, from what I've seen the sophisticated lady( stiffler) is fuego.


Would love to get one of the Honey Bells cuts in ur garden for a better review of Jr at his best in my opinion and experience


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

Does anyone have an original Garlic Breath...I gotta few 2.0....was going to do the Natural Gas vs Garlic Breath 2.0 in a my daddy a kick yo daddy’s ass epic battle can turn into a three way winner takes all cage mask for the Dad of the Decade award....Sponsored by goMM a sub division of The Tony LaRosa Project


----------



## Ezlivin86 (Aug 25, 2020)

Pbc 3 phenos 1 ogkb pheno 1 stretcher pheno 1 stacker no stretch


----------



## loop718 (Aug 25, 2020)

3 Halitosis breath i have are all fucking crushing week 3 into flower im gna clean them up and posts some pics. Absolute monsters. Cant wait for them to finish. I believe its the last of my breath packs. Ill have to look. I have some freebies that have studley in them I believe. Meatbreath crawns cut is a easy pheno also doesnt need much of anything. Easy nutes not a lot of light. Great cultivar. I just popped these hoes to see how the non breath packs turn out. Whats queen sugar lineage I know its oreoz x ?


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

Stankasaurus The Tony


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> 3 Halitosis breath i have are all fucking crushing week 3 into flower im gna clean them up and posts some pics. Absolute monsters. Cant wait for them to finish. I believe its the last of my breath packs. Ill have to look. I have some freebies that have studley in them I believe. Meatbreath crawns cut is a easy pheno also doesnt need much of anything. Easy nutes not a lot of light. Great cultivar. I just popped these hoes to see how the non breath packs turn out. Whats queen sugar lineage I know its oreoz x ?
> View attachment 4664368


Oreoz x Mr Stinky


----------



## loop718 (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Oreoz x Mr Stinky


Preciate it my guy!!


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> 3 Halitosis breath i have are all fucking crushing week 3 into flower im gna clean them up and posts some pics. Absolute monsters. Cant wait for them to finish. I believe its the last of my breath packs. Ill have to look. I have some freebies that have studley in them I believe. Meatbreath crawns cut is a easy pheno also doesnt need much of anything. Easy nutes not a lot of light. Great cultivar. I just popped these hoes to see how the non breath packs turn out. Whats queen sugar lineage I know its oreoz x ?
> View attachment 4664368


I’m tripping bro Sophisticated Lady is the daddy


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Preciate it my guy!!


I’m a for never forgive myself for not grabbing a pack up RS


----------



## loop718 (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> I’m tripping bro Sophisticated Lady is the daddy


Fuckkk haha so is carls shoes. Oh well sophie is fire too i had a ogkb sophie pheno in unicorn poop. It wasnt weird and slow either.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> I’m a for never forgive myself for not grabbing a pack up RS


If i find a keeper hit my line on ig. Got u.


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> If i find a keeper hit my line on ig. Got u.


My man, u already know I’ll return gesture


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> No disrespect Sky but have u grown any because I’ve grown both....less mutants is my biggest observation and maybe more gas for studly opposed to funk from Jr


No, friend has grown a few Jr's x's. I'm going from what I've seen, really liked the Billy. Will know more by this winter. From what I've seen- the jr crosses doesn't seem to have that wow factor of the studley crosses. Just an observation at this point. To me the breath packs will always be special to me, they were insanely nice. Not shitting on the Jr at all.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Does anyone have an original Garlic Breath...I gotta few 2.0....was going to do the Natural Gas vs Garlic Breath 2.0 in a my daddy a kick yo daddy’s ass epic battle can turn into a three way winner takes all cage mask for the Dad of the Decade award....Sponsored by goMM a sub division of The Tony LaRosa Project


I got one but I think I may keep it unless you got something to trade for. Got a meatbreath x GMO BX I'd like to eventually pop along with the garlic Breath. The only GMO crosses I kept out of 40 plus. 



Dividedsky said:


> I wish I got and kept more of the breath packs now. I'm sure a few people feel me on this- but the Jr crosses don't get me excited as the Studley crosses. The dude has got to have a bit of Studley pollen stored somewhere, right? All I know is I'm going keep some males from my studley pack for future crosses. Definitely would like to find a keep male from a pack of pbb and hit it s pollen with some of my clones like slurricane and kushmints.
> 
> Also pretty stoked about the pb lady, from what I've seen the sophisticated lady( stiffler) is fuego.


Yeah I agree man. Kicking myself I had some purple drank, Larry bird breath, bubble, cactus, and some others I can't remember. A buddy may give me his meatbreath pack to continue hunting so I'm stoked on that. Nice to have friends who are genuinely passionate about preservation. 

These new junior crosses don't look as good as the studley or stiffler crosses. But time should tell what we get out of these.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I got one but I think I may keep it unless you got something to trade for. Got a meatbreath x GMO BX I'd like to eventually pop along with the garlic Breath. The only GMO crosses I kept out of 40 plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I scored a pack of lary bird breath! So pumped!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> No disrespect Sky but have u grown any because I’ve grown both....less mutants is my biggest observation and maybe more gas for studly opposed to funk from Jr


Also like some of your jr crosses, especially the tony larusso


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> No disrespect Sky but have u grown any because I’ve grown both....less mutants is my biggest observation and maybe more gas for studly opposed to funk from Jr


Less mutants or none at all? My KKB all grow and look pretty similar with no mutants, popped 13 so far.


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I scored a pack of lary bird breath! So pumped!!!


That’s primo pack right there bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> That’s primo pack right there bro


$250/pack. I don't know about you guys and gals, but I love Gelato 33 and what it brings to crosses.


----------



## FrostyBison (Aug 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Preciate it my guy!!


Oreoz x Mr Stinky is Putrid Michigan, Queen Sugar is Oreoz x Sophisticated Lady. I'm about to cut down my 3rd harvest with the Putrid Michigan and I really like it. My keeper has this awesome floral lavender and earthy fuel smell to it. 
I'm really digging this Mr. Stinky Male, the yields seem a lot better than what I've ran with his Studly crosses even though really turns up the trichs.


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi guys, did you see today's IG drama on the velveeta breath ??


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 25, 2020)

When said:


> Check out @juymied on insta. I have 2 plants nearing chop


perfect. thank you.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 25, 2020)

When said:


> Check out @juymied on insta. I have 2 plants nearing chop


that billy 3 looks fantastic. nice work. can't wait to run these now.


----------



## goMM (Aug 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> $250/pack. I don't know about you guys and gals, but I love Gelato 33 and what it brings to crosses.


Fuego in everything


----------



## When (Aug 25, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> that billy 3 looks fantastic. nice work. can't wait to run these now.


Thanks man, I only Popped 3 beans from the pack and found those 2. Both are going to be good yielders with thick chunky bud and sweet gas. The Billy 3 showed her colors faster and will finish up 10-14 days before Billy1, Billy 3 is in the darkroom now. I ran a garlic breath 2.0 earlier in the year and the bud structure is very similar, showing Juniors influence on the crosses for better yields


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

When said:


> Check out @juymied on insta. I have 2 plants nearing chop


I'm dividedsky_ on instagram.
Think we're following each other. I'm new to Instagram.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

When said:


> Thanks man, I only Popped 3 beans from the pack and found those 2. Both are going to be good yielders with thick chunky bud and sweet gas. The Billy 3 showed her colors faster and will finish up 10-14 days before Billy1, Billy 3 is in the darkroom now. I ran a garlic breath 2.0 earlier in the year and the bud structure is very similar, showing Juniors influence on the crosses for better yields


That what I was getting at when talking about the jr. From what I have seen, the jrs influence and characteristics are more geared towards better yields.


----------



## When (Aug 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm dividedsky_ on instagram.
> Think we're following each other. I'm new to Instagram.


Yeah we are, your puta looked fire


----------



## Ezlivin86 (Aug 25, 2020)

Pbc stacker pheno
Mule fuel


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 25, 2020)

Update on my two ogkb pbb leaners defo on both n clones taken. One on the left is branching nice for ogkb. The one in right was the 3x3 it has the two dwarf tops n one regular. Starting to branch after the major defo. Both fem.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Meat madness rollin’ into 6 weeks, smells are floral, reminds me of chem d minus the chemmy part.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 26, 2020)

Day 17 Halitosis breath and meat breath doin there thing! Halitosis looks like she gna get frosty, finally got my soil in ph range with some calcium carbonate from down to earth and there showing it!! Found Some herms 3 from top dawg 3 from inhouse.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Aug 27, 2020)

Urinal cake and stinky putang dropping at phenohut 12am EST tonight. Possibly a presale before the sept 1 release


----------



## Silencio (Aug 27, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Urinal cake and stinky putang dropping at phenohut 12am EST tonight. Possibly a presale before the sept 1 release


 $160 a pack for untested gear tho....


----------



## loop718 (Aug 27, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Urinal cake and stinky putang dropping at phenohut 12am EST tonight. Possibly a presale before the sept 1 release


The man! I was able to get 1 of each.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 27, 2020)

Grabbed 3 U-Cakes, eff it. Thanks for the heads up.
Mr Stinky is proving himself already, people say the offspring are loud and cherry. Good enough for me.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Aug 28, 2020)

OES just dropped too


----------



## hlpdsk (Aug 28, 2020)

Stinky putang and Urinal cake already gone. he got a lot of bubblegum and honey bells it looks like.


----------



## thujux (Aug 28, 2020)

can somebody break down the crosses? If not I’ll keep scrolling haha.


----------



## thujux (Aug 28, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> All the Breath strains was made with a MendoBreath Male he called “Studley Sprewright” and the newer releases he used a male he found in Cherry pie Breath called Jr. Hope that helps


anything is appreciated. My ? is directed towards Urinal Cake & Stinky Putang. thank you though


----------



## Railage (Aug 28, 2020)

thujux said:


> anything is appreciated. My ? is directed towards Urinal Cake & Stinky Putang. thank you though


Wedding Cake X Puta Breath (Wedding Cake X Mendobreath F2)

Putang X Mr Stinky


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 28, 2020)

Uhh... I'm pretty sure 2 of those are wrong. 
Urinal Cake = Puta Breath x Mr Stinky
Junior = Mendo Breath F4

Stink putang was right


----------



## Railage (Aug 28, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Uhh... I'm pretty sure 2 of those are wrong.
> Urinal Cake = Puta Breath x Mr Stinky
> Junior = Mendo Breath F4
> 
> Stink putang was right


yep puta x mr stinky

why are you saying Junior? Wasn’t the old Puta Breath X Studly and the 2.0 x Junior? Was the 2.0 the Lost Puta?


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 28, 2020)

Railage said:


> yep puta x mr stinky
> 
> why are you saying Junior? Wasn’t the old Puta Breath X Studly and the 2.0 x Junior? Was the 2.0 the Lost Puta?
> 
> View attachment 4667506


LoverofPlants said Junior was a Cherry Pie Breath male a few posts above yours. My bad for not quoting, mobile is bugged right now making it hard to reply.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

The Lost Puta is just a pheno of Putabreath, not 2.0. So Urinal Cake used the original.
Junior is not CPBreath. Cleaned this up so it's readable.

These are his males:
Studly - Mendobreath f2
Junior - Pugsbreath f2 (aka Mendobreath f4)
Lurch - Mendo Montage f3
Mr Stinky - Cherry Valley
Steve Stiffler - Sophisticated Lady

~edited~ Dave - landrace sativa, not CP Breath.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 28, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> All the Breath strains was made with a MendoBreath Male he called “Studley Sprewright” and the newer releases he used a male he found in Cherry pie Breath called Jr. Hope that helps



Studly = Mendobreath F2 (Father of 'breath' crosses)
Junior = Mendobreath F4 (Proginy of Studly, fewer OGKB phenos, father of Breath 2.0 crosses)
Mr.Stinky = Cherry Valley Male (Death Valley X Cherry Breath).
Lurch = Mendo Montage F3 Male.
Stiffler = Sophisticated Lady Male



LoverofPlants said:


> Both of those was made with that Jr Male.
> Urinal cake = wedding cake x studley x Jr
> Stinky putang = putang x Jr



Urinal Cake = PutaBreath (LostPuta Pheno) x Mr.Stinky
Stinky Putang = Putang x Mr.Stinky


Pffff beat me to it


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

Dude you're all wayyyy off track now

Loveofplants has no idea what they're talking about. Silencio Urinal Cake is has no Sophiesbreath in it at all.

Urinal Cake - Putabreath x Mr Stinky (cherry valley strain)


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Urinal cake is the pheno of puta breath he lost which is WC x Studley. Took the lost pheno and let Jr hit it to make Urinal cake. Sophie’s breath made unicorn poop and a few others.


You are sooooo wrong it hurts. You're saying Urinal Cake 'is the pheno of putabreath' - which means you're saying it's putabreath.
Then you're saying he hit to jr to make it.

You're contradicting yourself in a single message and you're still wrong. Junior isn't in any of this. 
Use your brain - Puta + Stinky = urinal cake....if you aren't willing to trust the information given.


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> The Lost Puta is just a pheno of Putabreath, not 2.0. So Urinal Cake used the original.
> Junior is not CPBreath. Cleaned this up so it's readable.
> 
> These are his males:
> ...


These are the right ones. Dave is an old sativa strain tho I think. Either way junior isnt cherry pie breath and Urinal Cake is Putabreath x Stinky

Heres a dave field:


----------



## Silencio (Aug 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Silencio Urinal Cake is has no Sophiesbreath in it at all.


I got the strain wrong but the pheno right lool it's been a long week.


----------



## Railage (Aug 28, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> LoverofPlants said Junior was a Cherry Pie Breath male a few posts above yours. My bad for not quoting, mobile is bugged right now making it hard to reply.


oh never mind then


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> These are the right ones. Dave is an old sativa strain tho I think. Either way junior isnt cherry pie breath and Urinal Cake is Putabreath x Stinky
> 
> Heres a dave field:


I think you're right on Dave now come to think of it I remember him talking about landraces during that post. I do recall him saying he had a Cherry Pie Breath male but maybe that was in reference to the creation of Mr Stinky (Death Valley x Cherry Pie Breath).

p.s. silencio Mr Stinky is Cherry Valley, not Cherry Hills. 
Cherry Hills was (Cherry Pie x (GDP x Appalachia))


----------



## FrostyBison (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone know how much OES was charging for the new drop? I'm not too heart broken about missing it just curious since OES seems to find any reason to gouge prices.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

FrostyBison said:


> Anyone know how much OES was charging for the new drop? I'm not too heart broken about missing it just curious since OES seems to find any reason to gouge prices.


Phenohut sold for 160 last night - not sure what OES sold for.


----------



## FrostyBison (Aug 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Phenohut sold for 160 last night - not sure what OES sold for.


Right on thank you! I'm glad I stocked up when prices were still $80/pack.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

Who charged 250-300? Did anyone drop other than OES and Phenohut? 

I think he's referring to the previous drop... with KKB/Wed Poop.


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 28, 2020)

FrostyBison said:


> Anyone know how much OES was charging for the new drop? I'm not too heart broken about missing it just curious since OES seems to find any reason to gouge prices.


They had bubble and honey bells for 100, and stank and Billy for 250. honey bells was a good price since it went up to like 220 on GLO before.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> No OES was charging $250 for Billy and Stankasarus. I didn’t see the prices on the other 2 but I’m assuming $300


Ah, gotcha. Well those are old stock from the previous drop, neither are from this drop.
When you said 'the rest were 250-300' I thought u meant other banks, not other packs on OES. My bad there.


----------



## goMM (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## danktechno (Aug 28, 2020)

I was able to scoop 2 packs of Garlic Breath 2.0 for 100 each today!! I checked the site about an hour after and all Thug pug was sold out. I got lucky


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Meat madness rollin’ into 6 weeks, smells are floral, reminds me of chem d minus the chemmy part. View attachment 4665259View attachment 4665260


Nice dude wanted to see someone rock meatmadness!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 28, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> No OES was charging $250 for Billy and Stankasarus. I didn’t see the prices on the other 2 but I’m assuming $300


Nah snagged a pack of Urinal Cake for $100, but $15 for shipping. Wish my funds would’ve allowed for two, but honestly was just happy i was able to at least snag one. Especially since i missed out on the Wedding Poop, but if anyone’s willing to part with a pack of WP i possibly might be willing to part with a pack of UP.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 28, 2020)

Soon as i seen him make a post about the Garlic Breath coming back, i went to go see if there was still some in stock, and they were completely wiped out on OES. Deeplyrooted still has some, but there $160 a pop. Might snag a pack if they’re still in stock next Friday. Which still isn’t bad, considering the fact that the GB puts out some insane geno’s. Haven’t seen Terpy announce his drop yet, so if anyone’s interested in his gear you better have a quick trigger finger before @BigSco508 snags them all.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 28, 2020)

Smart move for phenohut to pre-sale first at higher amounts than other ppl xD


----------



## goMM (Aug 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Smart move for phenohut to pre-sale first at higher amounts than other ppl xD


Sometimes u pay for comfortably securing the load a cost of doing stress free refresh free business


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm willing to part with some of thug stash, just a lil...message me mofos


----------



## loop718 (Aug 28, 2020)

Queen sugar less then 48 hours. Thug pug germ rates never let me down. Final leaf strip at end of week 3.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 29, 2020)

A few Moby Grape plants (PuTang x Junior)
Some incredible smells between super floral and sharp citrus cleaner.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 29, 2020)

Well it looks like a bit of a mess, but the seedlings are now in the big tent after cleaning it out. Transplant comin...

Gave an awful outline of the Lime Studly (blue outline, some runts some totally normal)
and the Ruby Red (red outline) - Rest of that is Banana OG F3, Lime Cake, and some clones.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Well it looks like a bit of a mess, but the seedlings are now in the big tent after cleaning it out. Transplant comin...
> 
> Gave an awful outline of the Lime Studly (blue outline, some runts some totally normal)
> and the Ruby Red (red outline) - Rest of that is Banana OG F3, Lime Cake, and some clones.
> ...


Niceeeee. See a couple ogkb pheno in the lime studley prolly make a killer dad if any are male.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 29, 2020)

Four Billy’s that I pulled out of dark to search for pre flowers. Looks like 3 females 1 male but not confirmed yet. Will transplant these into the bed and flip next week


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Im looking at gromer bidding on a pack of banana runts from solfire at auction right now lol... Surely to grow them? Ive seen him win at least one other pack this year as well


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 29, 2020)

T


Trillmatic420 said:


> Im looking at gromer bidding on a pack of banana runts from solfire at auction right now lol... Surely to grow them? Ive seen him win at least one other pack this year as well


thats why I started buying his shit cause he is a grower at heart


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 29, 2020)

Are you sure it's actually him though and not just someone using the name lol. 
That's interesting though, he does have some love for Banana...


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Are you sure it's actually him though and not just someone using the name lol.
> That's interesting though, he does have some love for Banana...


Its a page on IG that ive used in Jan this year to get a pack of squatch with the garlic butter freebies. It was most certainly gromer lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 29, 2020)

Ahh wow figured neptune or something like that.

Dang x'D Awesome!


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Pack of queen sugar up for auction at the fka thugpuggenetics auctions page on IG. Sunset auctions or something. He's in canada, I got some meat breath f2's he had available some months ago from a private breeder.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Gromer had a post about him calling him a fake and all that, but it was really the fault of a customer who received the same meat breath f2's and referred to them as being "meat breath" bred by the famous thug pug. This resulted in the seller getting dragged even though the pack of seeds said f2 on it lol


----------



## Railage (Aug 29, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Gromer had a post about him calling him a fake and all that, but it was really the fault of a customer who received the same meat breath f2's and referred to them as being "meat breath" bred by the famous thug pug. This resulted in the seller getting dragged even though the pack of seeds said f2 on it lol


I got the Banana Breath #1 from him


----------



## Trav is a Sav (Aug 30, 2020)

Mmj_glass on ig has urinal cake for 225 shipped.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 30, 2020)

Still more of those u-cakes to drop tomorrow as far as I'm aware. Don't spend more yet!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 30, 2020)

Guess ILl piss on my on cake before I pay that much.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Aug 30, 2020)

Blockchain is on the chainwax atm...seen


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> Mmj_glass on ig has urinal cake for 225 shipped.


Damn that's pricey. Those insta bean hustlers are fucking loving the price hikes. Asked a dude about his original puta breath pack, he quotes me at $500. Lol, ya OK pal. Don't forget when sangging beans make sure to asked that they're sealed, and get original proof of purchase(its not hard to dig up emails and purchase confirms from legitimate seedbanks. I could easily search my emails and find all my thug pug purchases and order forms) its not a difficult request if you ask me.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn that's pricey. Those insta bean hustlers are fucking loving the price hikes. Asked a dude about his original puta breath pack, he quotes me at $500. Lol, ya OK pal. Don't forget when sangging beans make sure to asked that they're sealed, and get original proof of purchase(its not hard to dig up emails and purchase confirms from legitimate seedbanks. I could easily search my emails and find all my thug pug purchases and order forms) its not a difficult request if you ask me.


$100 on blockchain rn


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

Silencio said:


> $100 on blockchain rn


Thanks dude, I'm dont I think making any purchases on gromers new gear atm, kinda got enough. The only other one that peaks my interest is urinal cake and dirty tampon strings, lol. I'm on the hunt for older, more elusive tpug gear.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks dude, I'm dont I think making any purchases on gromers new gear atm, kinda got enough. The only other one that peaks my interest is urinal cake and dirty tampon strings, lol. I'm on the hunt for older, more elusive tpug gear.


Both of those are their


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

Silencio said:


> $100 on blockchain rn


I didn't even know of blockchain novelties, thats what it is right? Seems there's a new usa seedbank popping up every other day, crazy. I wonder how a medium/small size seedbank with moderate online traffic does each week. Like glo obviously kills it. Wonder how one like harvestmutual or deeplyrooted does? Seems like some juicy net profits to be had in that game.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I didn't even know of blockchain novelties, thats what it is right? Seems there's a new usa seedbank popping up every other day, crazy. I wonder how a medium/small size seedbank with moderate online traffic does each week. Like glo obviously kills it. Wonder how one like harvestmutual or deeplyrooted does? Seems like some juicy net profits to be had in that game.


Yep that’s them


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 30, 2020)

Silencio said:


> $100 on blockchain rn


just grabbed some urinal cake so thanks silencio. how is blockchain? i know it's on gromer's approved bank list but never used them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

,


stayatdefcon said:


> just grabbed some urinal cake so thanks silencio. how is blockchain? i know it's on gromer's approved bank list but never used them.


If they're approved by gromdog- they're good to go


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I didn't even know of blockchain novelties, thats what it is right? Seems there's a new usa seedbank popping up every other day, crazy. I wonder how a medium/small size seedbank with moderate online traffic does each week. Like glo obviously kills it. Wonder how one like harvestmutual or deeplyrooted does? Seems like some juicy net profits to be had in that game.


Blockchain has been around for a while.
Some of the banks have sister sites under a different name. I can't think of the name but Neptune has two sites and company names but it's the same bank.


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> ,
> If they're approved by gromdog- they're good to go


cool. hopefully it's a fast turn over.


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 30, 2020)

Silencio said:


> $100 on blockchain rn


Nice !! Thanks again Sir !!


----------



## Silencio (Aug 30, 2020)

Blockchain has urinal cake listed as wedding cake x studly? So confused about this cross lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn that's pricey. Those insta bean hustlers are fucking loving the price hikes. Asked a dude about his original puta breath pack, he quotes me at $500. Lol, ya OK pal. Don't forget when sangging beans make sure to asked that they're sealed, and get original proof of purchase(its not hard to dig up emails and purchase confirms from legitimate seedbanks. I could easily search my emails and find all my thug pug purchases and order forms) its not a difficult request if you ask me.


I delete like all my emails pretty much, even out of the deleted folder. So I don't have records on like any of my stuff lol.


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 30, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> just grabbed some urinal cake so thanks silencio. how is blockchain? i know it's on gromer's approved bank list but never used them.


No worries on blockchain he is a serious guy and he don't do bad things like canceling orders in 3 days for relist them for 3x the price or put them in auction like OES (Oregon elite seeds)


----------



## Binometrik (Aug 30, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Blockchain has been around for a while.
> Some of the banks have sister sites under a different name. I can't think of the name but Neptune has two sites and company names but it's the same bank.


I think neptune and platinum seedbank are owned by the same guy.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 30, 2020)

Urinal Cake is 100% (Putabreath x Mr Stinky).

Anything else is a mistake, promise. xD Some banks list things incorrectly and I've corrected a few of them (with only deeplyrooted actually caring to change things to the correct lineage).


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks dude, I'm dont I think making any purchases on gromers new gear atm, kinda got enough. The only other one that peaks my interest is urinal cake and dirty tampon strings, lol. I'm on the hunt for older, more elusive tpug gear.


dirty what now.....is that actually a pug cross???  blehhh


----------



## Railage (Aug 30, 2020)

Aaaaaannnnnddd the Urinal Cakes are gone, I picked up 2 packs.

Thanks to whoever posted that Blockchain had them up


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 30, 2020)

Ppl have also been waiting for these seeds for months now anyways.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> dirty what now.....is that actually a pug cross???  blehhh


Haha nah I was jk


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Blockchain has been around for a while.
> Some of the banks have sister sites under a different name. I can't think of the name but Neptune has two sites and company names but it's the same bank.


O ya for sure, I think I heard of blockchain a while back, just forgot about them. I was just referring to the newer banks popping up. Yes I know what your talking with the sister sites, neptune sis site is laid out exactly like neptune right? Think it might be platinum seedbank now I'm thinking of it.


----------



## Railage (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O ya for sure, I think I heard of blockchain a while back, just forgot about them. I was just referring to the newer banks popping up. Yes I know what your talking with the sister sites, neptune sis site is laid out exactly like neptune right? Think it might be platinum seedbank now I'm thinking of it.


Horrorseeds and Healthymade seedbank (seedbankorder.com) are sister sites as well.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Aug 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nah snagged a pack of Urinal Cake for $100, but $15 for shipping. Wish my funds would’ve allowed for two, but honestly was just happy i was able to at least snag one. Especially since i missed out on the Wedding Poop, but if anyone’s willing to part with a pack of WP i possibly might be willing to part with a pack of UP.


pm sent


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Was just curious - has anyone heard from the dude Vato that used to post in here sometimes? Don't even know if he was truly a grower and he would get into it with people it seems but he had one hell of a seed collection. Wanted to see if he'd let go of some or trade but haven't seen him around in a few months. Hope he's alright


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 31, 2020)

Ducky !


----------



## Renne (Aug 31, 2020)

What's the good word on Juniors jello? I was gifted a pack today from a very generous friend!!


----------



## Silencio (Aug 31, 2020)

Renne said:


> What's the good word on Juniors jello? I was gifted a pack today from a very generous friend!!


Moms jello x Junior. Moms jellos is Strawberry jello shot x Stffler. I know Gromer has said that Moms jellos is a strain he keeps coming back to along with meat, pbb, and up. I believe strawberry jello shot is ERSB x OB Ripper. Should be worth a run!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Was just curious - has anyone heard from the dude Vato that used to post in here sometimes? Don't even know if he was truly a grower and he would get into it with people it seems but he had one hell of a seed collection. Wanted to see if he'd let go of some or trade but haven't seen him around in a few months. Hope he's alright


I believe he got banned . I actually enjoyed my banter with him. I think he is on IG though


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2020)

That’s too bad, that dude had been on here forever!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s too bad, that dude had been on here forever!


 O ya figured he might have been banned. I remember thinking from his post, that dude was a seed collecting almost troll on riu, he was pretty funny. From what I remember he didn't even grow and I think he was called out on it a decent amount.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 31, 2020)

$100 honey bells at OES, not too shabby


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The only other one that peaks my interest is urinal cake and dirty tampon strings, lol.


Taken out of context, this quote is pretty awesome


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 31, 2020)

You ever been in love at first toke? I was...with pbb! I smoked some from a dispensary and I had to find out if there was seeds I could get...and it was! I got three packs! I grew some and smoked it, and it was like the dispensary had! I love the flavor! Idk how to describe it!  I'm growing more and I have five females and I’m going to make f2’s with three different males. I have some pbb f2 seeds growing now from one male. This isn’t to brag about having this or that, but just to let y’all know that the genetics aren’t going to get lost for the pbb at least. I know there’s a cut or cuts going around which is good too! It’s the only Thug Pug strain I ever smoked or grew. So hopefully the others have ppl like me making seeds of them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> You ever been in love at first toke? I was...with pbb! I smoked some from a dispensary and I had to find out if there was seeds I could get...and it was! I got three packs! I grew some and smoked it, and it was like the dispensary had! I love the flavor! Idk how to describe it!  I'm growing more and I have five females and I’m going to make f2’s with three different males. I have some pbb f2 seeds growing now from one male. This isn’t to brag about having this or that, but just to let y’all know that the genetics aren’t going to get lost for the pbb at least. I know there’s a cut or cuts going around which is good too! It’s the only Thug Pug strain I ever smoked or grew. So hopefully the others have ppl like me making seeds of them.


I'm with you on that, I'm keeping my pbb males for sure. Probably not popping that pack for a year or 2, already got pbb cuts going, 2 phenos. Already ran the tall and lanky one, absolute fire bud not great yeild, potency was great as well. Here's that pbb


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm with you on that, I'm keeping my pbb males for sure. Probably not pack that pack for a year or 2, already got pbb cuts going, 2 phenos. Already the tall and lanky one, absolute fire bud not great yeild, potency was great as well. Here's that pbb
> View attachment 4670713
> View attachment 4670723
> View attachment 4670716


Nice I have two of those stretch phenos like that and three ogkb phenos. My f2’s are from a stretch male and a stretch female. Then I have an ogkb male that’s about to open up soon, and a male that is a mix of the other two, and I’m keeping that one around just in case... and will probably use it in other crosses too. Still have one full pack to play with also but I probably (hopefully) won’t ever need it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Nice I have two of those stretch phenos like that and three ogkb phenos. My f2’s are from a stretch male and a stretch female. Then I have an ogkb male that’s about to open up soon, and a male that is a mix of the other two, and I’m keeping that one around just in case... and will probably use it in other crosses too. Still have one full pack to play with also but I probably (hopefully) won’t ever need it.


I got the shorter stacked pbb pheno in veg, very excited for those. I loved the lanky pbb but it wouldn't be in my top pics to run again.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2020)

That’s a frosty booger @Dividedsky damn!


----------



## Railage (Aug 31, 2020)

lol Peanut Butter Breath video

y’all turn the sound on, I had to buy that song



http://imgur.com/a/wVbyCrm


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> lol Peanut Butter Breath video
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/wVbyCrm


Wow that video made me dizzy, that thing has got some serious gap in node spacing damn


----------



## Railage (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Wow that video made me dizzy, that thing has got some serious gap in node spacing damn


Ain’t never gettin cola mold


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s a frosty booger @Dividedsky damn!


Thanks man, that pheno was top notch bud very sensitive to underwatering, you couldn't be late watering even a few hours when it was due. Didn't run much protekt silca this run which would've definitely helped that. Protekt tuffens up plants for sure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

m


Railage said:


> Ain’t never gettin cola mold


Is that yours? still looke real nice, you could drive a bus though the nodes lol


----------



## Railage (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> m
> Is that yours? still looke real nice, you could drive a bus though the nodes lol


Yeah ran two packs, all of the non OGKBs were spaced out like that.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I got the shorter stacked pbb pheno in veg, very excited for those. I loved the lanky pbb but it wouldn't be in my top pics to run again.


We got videos! 
Seems like what you want is a little of the ogkb structure to tighten up the node spacing.


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> Aaaaaannnnnddd the Urinal Cakes are gone, I picked up 2 packs.
> 
> Thanks to whoever posted that Blockchain had them up


I was able to get 2 Garlic Breath, I think. They took my BTC but never updated their stock... lol. We'll see. So did he drop these early or maybe they were from a past drop he was sitting on? Either way, $100 is way cheaper than any others I can find online currently. I'm trying to grab some Urinal Cakes when they drop at midnight/tomorrow at these banks. Curious exactly who's going to get what and what is being dropped lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> Yeah ran two packs, all of the non OGKBs were spaced out like that.


Ya mine were spaced out as well, you cant really see it but the rest of the colas had some pretty big node spacing, why I won't keep this pheno around, and the yeild was not great. I'm sure if I really dialed it in, did some lst I could get the yeilds up but don't have the time and got other phenos of pbb and want to run other strains in general


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> We got videos!
> Seems like what you want is a little of the ogkb structure to tighten up the node spacing.


O my fuck, just realized I watched a video from poster on riu, think that's a 1st! Haha.


----------



## Railage (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O my fuck, just realized I watched a video from poster on riu, think that's a 1st! Haha.


Those three dots ... on the right hand side of the poster box has a drop down where you can put a media link.

I actually don’t think you even need to do that cause I also just copied and pasted the link and it came out the same way.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 31, 2020)

Anybody know some times of drops? I want to grab something. Going for a dingleberry And a couple urinal cake. May just buy a bunch and use for trade collateral cause I doubt I'll be able to grab a variety before cash out.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 31, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Anybody know some times of drops? I want to grab something. Going for a dingleberry And a couple urinal cake. May just buy a bunch and use for trade collateral cause I doubt I'll be able to grab a variety before cash out.


Terpyseeds tonight at midnight est.


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 31, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Terpyseeds tonight at midnight est.


You sure it's EST? I just hit him on IG to confirm. Either way I got my funds ready and my fingers loose.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks man, that pheno was top notch bud very sensitive to underwatering, you couldn't be late watering even a few hours when it was due. Didn't run much protekt silca this run which would've definitely helped that. Protekt tuffens up plants for sure.


Some are definitely more sensitive to it also!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 31, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Terpyseeds tonight at midnight est.


Thank you buddy. You're always extremely helpful. He only accepts cash right? Or does he do cc. I'll be on. Getting the laptop ready to go now lol.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 31, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> You ever been in love at first toke? I was...with pbb! I smoked some from a dispensary and I had to find out if there was seeds I could get...and it was! I got three packs! I grew some and smoked it, and it was like the dispensary had! I love the flavor! Idk how to describe it!  I'm growing more and I have five females and I’m going to make f2’s with three different males. I have some pbb f2 seeds growing now from one male. This isn’t to brag about having this or that, but just to let y’all know that the genetics aren’t going to get lost for the pbb at least. I know there’s a cut or cuts going around which is good too! It’s the only Thug Pug strain I ever smoked or grew. So hopefully the others have ppl like me making seeds of them.


Its so fucking good. I cant get enough. Goes down as one of my all time favorite terps. The first time i hit i almost tasted burnt hair and salami grape baby puke hahahahhaa. Fuck me thats good shit.


----------



## Railage (Aug 31, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Its so fucking good. I cant get enough. Goes down as one of my all time favorite terps. The first time i hit i almost tasted burnt hair and salami grape baby puke hahahahhaa. Fuck me thats good shit.


nasty ass meat shit, they’re consistently fucking gross smelling.


----------



## loop718 (Aug 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> nasty ass meat shit, they’re consistently fucking gross smelling.


Pbb? Or pug in general?


----------



## Railage (Aug 31, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Pbb? Or pug in general?


PBB, I hope not all of Pug lol

6 KKBs females are getting flipped tomorrow


----------



## loop718 (Aug 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> PBB, I hope not all of Pug lol
> 
> 6 KKBs females are getting flipped tomorrow


Hahha PBB ya either love it or hate it.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2020)

Terpyseed what time zone anyone?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 31, 2020)

Terpy is East coast so it should be up any minute


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> nasty ass meat shit, they’re consistently fucking gross smelling.


Ya i got some really weird smells from my meatbreath- almost a slim Jim beef jerky smell. I had puta breath that had a jiffy peanut butter smell when pinched.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Terpy is East coast so it should be up any minute


Tonight be ready! Haha


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Aug 31, 2020)

Idk I was waiting at exactly 11cst And refreshed until about 1107. Nothing ever popped up. Maybe my internet ain't up to speed lol. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2020)

There gone same with me


----------



## stayatdefcon (Aug 31, 2020)

urinal cake just popped up for about a minute or so but was listed as out of stock


----------



## Busskilll (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m gonna pass out while refreshing. Fuck lol


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> I’m gonna pass out while refreshing. Fuck lol


I think there gone


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 31, 2020)

I got a load at Luscious Genetics, Gromer said they're official. They still have some Urinal Cakes, Stinky PuTang and Garlic Breath 2.0 left at 80


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Sep 1, 2020)

Terpy was a bust


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

Im starting to think the 160 presale at phenohut wasn't a bad idea....the announced stuff goes quick lol.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Sep 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Im starting to think the 160 presale at phenohut wasn't a bad idea....the announced stuff goes quick lol.


yeah man who knows...banks aren’t very reliable on the high traffic drops. They probably sell a good portion behind the scenes before the drop. Still weak sauce to announce a midnight drop and not specify time zone and ghost on the drop. Had a bunch of people waiting all night for nothing. Just a little common courtesy for people’s time would be nice. I guess we don’t even get that anymore these days


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Im starting to think the 160 presale at phenohut wasn't a bad idea....the announced stuff goes quick lol.


That's why I ordered one of the Urinal Cakes from them. I wasn't sure how the drop was going to go at other banks or at what price so I played it safe and got one. I thought it might be a presale too but I got it in the mail today.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 1, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> yeah man who knows...banks aren’t very reliable on the high traffic drops. They probably sell a good portion behind the scenes before the drop. Still weak sauce to announce a midnight drop and not specify time zone and ghost on the drop. Had a bunch of people waiting all night for nothing. Just a little common courtesy for people’s time would be nice. I guess we don’t even get that anymore these days


Some of seedbank owner are pretty rude and they don't care about that some of us waiting for so many hours to get nothing at all...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> You ever been in love at first toke? I was...with pbb! I smoked some from a dispensary and I had to find out if there was seeds I could get...and it was! I got three packs! I grew some and smoked it, and it was like the dispensary had! I love the flavor! Idk how to describe it!  I'm growing more and I have five females and I’m going to make f2’s with three different males. I have some pbb f2 seeds growing now from one male. This isn’t to brag about having this or that, but just to let y’all know that the genetics aren’t going to get lost for the pbb at least. I know there’s a cut or cuts going around which is good too! It’s the only Thug Pug strain I ever smoked or grew. So hopefully the others have ppl like me making seeds of them.


Definitely going to make some F2’s with the PBB packs i have, shit basically all of the packs that i have from him i plan on working. if his retirement sticks, it would definitely be a damn shame to let such amazing genetics get hoarded and not shared.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Some of seedbank owner are pretty rude and they don't care about that some of us waiting for so many hours to get nothing at all...


That’s where us folks here on the forum that were blessed to get some, make sure they’re F2’s to be passed around. Also there’s people that don’t pay for their orders to create chaos, so i would definitely keep your eyes peeled to see if they’re restocked. Terpy hasn’t dropped his yet, That should be sometime today, so i would definitely keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (Sep 1, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> I got a load at Luscious Genetics, Gromer said they're official. They still have some Urinal Cakes, Stinky PuTang and Garlic Breath 2.0 left at 80


They already dropped?


----------



## Renne (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## danktechno (Sep 1, 2020)

Move quick! Luscious seeds have Jr Jello and Stinky Putang just showed up on the site after being sold out the first time. I ordered one of each along with 2 Urinal cakes which disappeared off the site after completing my order so Im assuming I got the last two.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Move quick! Luscious seeds have Jr Jello and Stinky Putang just showed up on the site after being sold out the first time. I ordered one of each along with 2 Urinal cakes which disappeared off the site after completing my order so Im assuming I got the last two.


Only Stinky Putang is left


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Sep 1, 2020)

Dang I had those urinal cake and tried checking out but their capture thing tripped me up lol


----------



## Socogenetics (Sep 1, 2020)

Got a bunch of all.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Im like 99% sure terpy doesnt even sell thug pug gear on his site. He does so many backdoor pre sales that trying to find one on his site it hopeless. At least he finally cleared the 15 "out of stock" that were listed


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 1, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Im like 99% sure terpy doesnt even sell thug pug gear on his site. He does so many backdoor pre sales that trying to find one on his site it hopeless. At least he finally cleared the 15 "out of stock" that were listed


A lot of his drops were never listed and were more. If you know you know type thing. From my understanding this was gonna be a legit drop on his website. But it seems somehow the ball got dropped? Still tons of other banks dropping today.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 1, 2020)

https://www.phenohutseedbank.com/thugpuggenetics 

Jr Jello still in stock but too bad the price is 160. Luscious had it at 80


----------



## Railage (Sep 1, 2020)

Seedsherenow is dropping in 9 hours

should be 6:20 central time methinks


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

How much do the seeds normally cost on seeds here now.


----------



## Railage (Sep 1, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> How much do the seeds normally cost on seeds here now.


$108 is what I picked up my Tang Breaths for about a month of two ago


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm gonna be on a phone for that drop. Might as well have a potato, with how these drops go lol


----------



## Railage (Sep 1, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I'm gonna be on a phone for that drop. Might as well have a potato, with how these drops go lol


man I’ve gotten all mine on a cellphone, I got Moby Grape, KKB, and Wedding Poop from GLO, and the Seedsherenow Exotic drop of the Cookie and Cream IX Line drop didn’t crash the site the thug pug one might go harder though.


iPhone 6 life


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Order went through on Luscious, stoked! Got 2 Garlic Breath, 2 Stinky Putang, 2 Urinal Cakes, Moby Grape, Unicorn Poop, Meaty One, Dingleberry and a Honey Bells all for 80 a pop... some of these dudes out here be clowns. Mmjglasspro on ig was only doing sales through email and asking 160 each. Everywhere else seems to be marking up. Not sure what happened with terpy. We spoke up to a few hours before the drop and then nada. Sorry for anyone that got the shit end of that stick. I had like 12 banks open refreshing constantly and was lucky enough to land on luscious at the exact moment. Good luck today! So excited I was able to land some thug gear without having to shell out buku bucks... I thought I missed the last train but lucked out big time.


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Trav is a Sav said:


> They already dropped?


Last night at 1am on Luscious.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Harvest mutual drop rn is the definition of frustration lmao


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 1, 2020)

I dont even want anything from this current drop but i thought id have a look. The 2 packs of wedding poop i got from them the first drop a few months ago took almost 3 hours on my phone


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

I feel you there


Trillmatic420 said:


> I dont even want anything from this current drop but i thought id have a look. The 2 packs of wedding poop i got from them the first drop a few months ago took almost 3 hours on my phone


I feel you there, same thing happened when OES did this current drop. I’m going to be at work, so if it’s so hectic that I can’t get it done on my phone, the. I’ll just use the damn work computer. They can be mad


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Terpy I think said one pack of per strain, but could be wrong. Let the mashing of F5 begin


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

There is some Stinky Putang available at





__





Thug Pug Genetics – TreeStars Souvenirs







treestarsseedbank.com


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Don’t know if he just hasn’t put them in stock yet, but they’re already saying sold out lol


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Only one I missed out on was Juniors Jello, which I would like to get a pack of just for shits at this point... lol. Assuming someone drops them for under $100. Already spent way too much, once my girl notices the funds missing from the account she gon rip me a new arsehole.


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Don’t know if he just hasn’t put them in stock yet, but they’re already saying sold out lol


lol those things were gone as quick as they went up. Pretty disappointed with the drop on terpy... I grabbed some stuff from him a month or so ago and was looking forward to purchasing there. Glad I found Luscious though, they are on point.


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Don’t know if he just hasn’t put them in stock yet, but they’re already saying sold out lol


there up now


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

They just went up on Terpy was able to snag one dingleberry, and one UC. Some were marked up a tad, but dingleberry wasn’t. I really don’t mind paying 20 to 40 extra dollars, because I know I’m getting some amazing genetics. That’s just me though


----------



## danktechno (Sep 1, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> lol those things were gone as quick as they went up. Pretty disappointed with the drop on terpy... I grabbed some stuff from him a month or so ago and was looking forward to purchasing there. Glad I found Luscious though, they are on point.


Agreed. Prices are alot better too


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> man I’ve gotten all mine on a cellphone, I got Moby Grape, KKB, and Wedding Poop from GLO, and the Seedsherenow Exotic drop of the Cookie and Cream IX Line drop didn’t crash the site the thug pug one might go harder though.
> 
> 
> iPhone 6 life


Hahaha bro I actually got em with my celly lol. Got a pack of urinal cake, honey bells, and dingleberry. Didn't have to pay 400 a pack or trade clones or anything. Pretty happy. Another 3 to add to the collection


----------



## danktechno (Sep 1, 2020)

People sleeping on the dingle berry. I hear TP cherry terps are some of the best


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Agreed. Prices are alot better too


Urinal at 120 is a fine markup(compared to others) and the other packs were 80. So he really didn't mark them up all that much.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 1, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Urinal at 120 is a fine markup(compared to others) and the other packs were 80. So he really didn't mark them up all that much.


I got my urinal for 80


----------



## Craigson (Sep 1, 2020)

Meatbreath, notill


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 1, 2020)

I swear harvest mutual has one hamster spinning a wheel to run their server lmfao


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Treestar has more Urinal Cakes for $80 on their site right now


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Anyone know if Terpy allows a waiting period for payment? Usually 72 hours is what most banks allow. Only reason I ask, is because the UC I ordered from OES is on its way, If he does allow waiting. I’d feel like an ass for canceling the order, but if he doesn’t might as well place an order with another bank.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone know if Terpy allows a waiting period for payment? Usually 72 hours is what most banks allow. Only reason I ask, is because the UC I ordered from OES is on its way, If he does allow waiting. I’d feel like an ass for canceling the order, but if he doesn’t might as well snag some from Treestar.


Not sure what you're trying to do but I believe he give you 48 hours to pay from terpy. What did oes charge? I of course would have rather paid 80 than 120, but beggars can't be choosers lol.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 1, 2020)

Possibly waiting to get more funds?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 1, 2020)

I am looking for an original garlic breath if anyone has any that they are wanting to part with? Feel dumb missing out on a chance due to older packs smh


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 1, 2020)

The only pack I was hoping to see this drop was some more PBB but so far no luck, OES probably had the rest last drop. All my packs except PBB and GB2.0 are untested, and I havent seen or heard anything too special about Stinky or Junior yet but I'm still looking forward to my Kosher. By the time I get through my 7 packs gromer might be out of retirement so I'll be waiting on that


----------



## loop718 (Sep 1, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Meatbreath, notillView attachment 4671285View attachment 4671286View attachment 4671287


Great job man!!!!! Looks so good.


----------



## Railage (Sep 1, 2020)

Well Grown Seeds is dropping Stinky Putang at 4:20 EST


----------



## Trav is a Sav (Sep 1, 2020)

honey bells, junior jello, natural gas and PM 2.0 packs back up on terpy


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

Gone lol


----------



## Qube (Sep 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> Well Grown Seeds is dropping Stinky Putang at 4:20 EST


Had some garlic breath in my cart and disappeared before I could checkout. WTF?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> Seedsherenow is dropping in 9 hours
> 
> should be 6:20 central time methinks
> 
> View attachment 4671208


They are Pacific time right?


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

Qube said:


> Had some garlic breath in my cart and disappeared before I could checkout. WTF?


I didn't even seen anything pop up. Been refreshing


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

Wellgrown sold out in about 10 seconds right at 1:20PST.

I got 2 u-cakes there. 80/per


----------



## Qube (Sep 1, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> I didn't even seen anything pop up. Been refreshing


Yeah, 4 strains appeared at exactly 4:20 eastern and where gone in seconds. I had it in my cart and was at the checkout when it just disappeared.


----------



## Qube (Sep 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Wellgrown sold out in about 10 seconds right at 1:20PST.
> 
> I got 2 u-cakes there. 80/per


Did you have to complete payment within that 10 second window?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

Qube said:


> Did you have to complete payment within that 10 second window?


Alright that was a bit exaggerated lol - nah it was probably 30-40 seconds total. Def before a minute was up.

There was 25 listed, I added 2 then checked out as quick as I could (pretty quick..) and when it completed I refreshed the page and 2 were left, refreshing again boom 0.


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

For real  just trying to get some seeds to start my next grow but not having luck lol.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 1, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> What’s crazy the people that really wanna grow the beans can’t get them. But it’s the resellers that’s hitting on multiple packs.


While i purchased an extra pack of wedding poop to trade/barter with, id say its pretty weak to just sit around online all day scooping up drops to sell/leverage


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

Don't ignore the hype surrounding these items either though. 

Normal packs from him can still be found - but if you want the top packs everyone's been eagerly awaiting for months....it's not going to be easily won regardless. Dude's got 45k followers and banks droppin 25 packs...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Not sure what you're trying to do but I believe he give you 48 hours to pay from terpy. What did oes charge? I of course would have rather paid 80 than 120, but beggars can't be choosers lol.


i sent him a DM, so i’ll find out soon. Was asking, because i already bought a pack of PopRocks, and Urinal Cake this week, phone bill etc., and running low on funds. Feel like a dick now, because i should’ve asked that before. Told him if Friday morning isn’t alright and i have to cancel the order it is what it is. Rather be honest and upfront, then just ghost him.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> i sent him a DM, so i’ll find out soon. Was asking, because i already bought a pack of PopRocks, and Urinal Cake this week, phone bill etc., and running low on funds. Feel like a dick now, because i should’ve asked that before. Told him if Friday morning isn’t alright and i have to cancel the order it is what it is. Rather be honest and upfront, then just ghost him.


What breeder is the pop rocks from?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> What breeder is the pop rocks from?


I think that's Envy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I think that's Envy


Correct, been wanting FPOG cross for a while now, and they came with the cereal milk x CaliSunset freebies. So i figured why not see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Well that sucks, just got an email saying 24 hours, but still asked if it was possible to send payment first thing Friday morning. if not it is what it is, got one pack of Dingleberry already, and one of UC on the way. i prefer to at least hunt through two packs, so it looks like i’m probably gonna have to place an order with seeds here now. Going to make sure i ask them first though, Depending on what Terpy says. On another note though, everything I’ve seen RealOneLovePottery and others run on IG of the newer drops look absolutely amazing.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

This drop has been crazy to watch. Pricing all over the place, drops going in minutes. Its crazy tbh seeing what folks are paying for a pack vs what elite cuts of his stuff is going for. How are folks charging 800 for a pack of meatbreath when a solid cut is 500?? This is why its good to have connections. I'm going to hook my bud up with Unicorn poop clones and f2s when I pop those, he's got stank, Kkb, and Wedding Poop going now. 
Yall should be sharing more and splitting packs at these prices.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This drop has been crazy to watch. Pricing all over the place, drops going in minutes. Its crazy tbh seeing what folks are paying for a pack vs what elite cuts of his stuff is going for. How are folks charging 800 for a pack of meatbreath when a solid cut is 500?? This is why its good to have connections. I'm going to hook my bud up with Unicorn poop clones and f2s when I pop those, he's got stank, Kkb, and Wedding Poop going now.
> Yall should be sharing more and splitting packs at these prices.


Same. F2’s i’ll basically hand them out for free, now the crosses that’s a different story.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

Few shots of Black cherry pie breath flower before it goes bye bye-


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This drop has been crazy to watch. Pricing all over the place, drops going in minutes. Its crazy tbh seeing what folks are paying for a pack vs what elite cuts of his stuff is going for. How are folks charging 800 for a pack of meatbreath when a solid cut is 500?? This is why its good to have connections. I'm going to hook my bud up with Unicorn poop clones and f2s when I pop those, he's got stank, Kkb, and Wedding Poop going now.
> Yall should be sharing more and splitting packs at these prices.


Simple it's all greed


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This is why its good to have connections. I'm going to hook my bud up with Unicorn poop clones and f2s when I pop those, he's got stank, Kkb, and Wedding Poop going now.
> Yall should be sharing more and splitting packs at these prices.


My plan has been to make F2s and trade them with others. I have so many crosses to make and only so much space though so it will take me awhile to get to all of them. Of the Bubblegum Breath freebies I started, one was male, one was female and the last I haven't flowered yet but am about to run a tester. Bubblegum will probably be my first F2 just because they will be ready first lol. My breeding tent is already going to be doing some Wedding Crasher crosses next though.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Few shots of Black cherry pie breath flower before it goes bye bye-
> View attachment 4671505View attachment 4671506View attachment 4671507


Looks amazing as usual!


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 1, 2020)

Harverst mutual dropped something last hour or it was last night ?


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This drop has been crazy to watch. Pricing all over the place, drops going in minutes. Its crazy tbh seeing what folks are paying for a pack vs what elite cuts of his stuff is going for. How are folks charging 800 for a pack of meatbreath when a solid cut is 500?? This is why its good to have connections. I'm going to hook my bud up with Unicorn poop clones and f2s when I pop those, he's got stank, Kkb, and Wedding Poop going now.
> Yall should be sharing more and splitting packs at these prices.


Im sayin tho... haha. Only pack I paid over $100 for was the Pure Michigan. Everything else I got at $80-$100. I am dying to get a cut of PBB, KKB, or MeatBreath at some point. I'll hopefully find some nice keepers out of the gear I got for trades etc. I feel like people hold this shit under lock and key tho, especially if they're local and growing it to sell. They want that exclusive.


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Harverst mutual dropped something last hour ?


Naw around 1230est


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 1, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> Naw around 1230est


OK thanks dude, they uploaded the thugpug page on website, so it will be around 6:30am for us in europe, I'm tired of this night drop ^^


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> OK thanks dude, they uploaded the thugpug page on website, so it will be around 6:30am for us in europe, I'm tired of this night drop ^^


They dropped on Harvest Mutual a few hours ago and already sold out. Their website was crazy slow and while I was waiting for it to load Terpy dropped his and I got some from him instead.


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> OK thanks dude, they uploaded the thugpug page on website, so it will be around 6:30am for us in europe, I'm tired of this night drop ^^





Binometrik said:


> OK thanks dude, they uploaded the thugpug page on website, so it will be around 6:30am for us in europe, I'm tired of this night drop ^^


LOL I feel you man these day drops kill me. I was online for treestars 5mins early. Had em in my basket and went to pay for them by then it was sold out...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Well haven’t heard back, so i’m guessing that’s a no. it is what it is, and i hold no ill will towards him. For the people that haven’t been able to grab any, i would definitely be ready tomorrow around 1:30 if U do want to grab some. Hopefully folks that haven’t been able to grab some of the new drop get a chance at getting some, i’ve already got one of each that i ordered so i’m happy. For those that still miss out just let me know, and i’ll try to throw you some F2’s as quick as possible when i get to hunting through them. Won’t be able to get some to everybody due to space restraints, but i’ll do my best.


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well haven’t heard back, so i’m guessing that’s a no. it is what it is, and i hold no ill will towards him. For the people that haven’t been able to grab any, i would definitely be ready tomorrow around 1:30 if U do want to grab some. Hopefully folks that haven’t been able to grab some of the new drop get a chance at getting some, i’ve already got one of each that i ordered so i’m happy. For those that still miss out just let me know, and i’ll try to throw you some F2’s as quick as possible when i get to hunting through them. Won’t be able to get some to everybody due to space restraints, but i’ll do my best.


Truly a man of the people. Much respect bro!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This drop has been crazy to watch. Pricing all over the place, drops going in minutes. Its crazy tbh seeing what folks are paying for a pack vs what elite cuts of his stuff is going for. How are folks charging 800 for a pack of meatbreath when a solid cut is 500?? This is why its good to have connections. I'm going to hook my bud up with Unicorn poop clones and f2s when I pop those, he's got stank, Kkb, and Wedding Poop going now.
> Yall should be sharing more and splitting packs at these prices.


Males, probably. A meatbreath line with the right crosses from the right people, or Meatbreath f2s.
I got 1300 for my pack of meat. I assume the guy wanted to breed with it. 

You're right though - for a female you can get crawns cut for almost 1/3 of that.


----------



## Railage (Sep 1, 2020)

Y’all get your shit together and get ready


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> They dropped on Harvest Mutual a few hours ago and already sold out. Their website was crazy slow and while I was waiting for it to load Terpy dropped his and I got some from him instead.


Ahahha well done, sometimes some thugpug packs pops on different seedbank at the same time ^^


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 1, 2020)

Damn seeds here doesn’t take any forms aside btc and money order ‍‍


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> i sent him a DM, so i’ll find out soon. Was asking, because i already bought a pack of PopRocks, and Urinal Cake this week, phone bill etc., and running low on funds. Feel like a dick now, because i should’ve asked that before. Told him if Friday morning isn’t alright and i have to cancel the order it is what it is. Rather be honest and upfront, then just ghost him.


I'm sure he'll be cool about it. No need to feel like a dick. Most these seed banks are the ones being dicks. Although I feel for them too since so many people complain. Don't get it. So many seeds to purchase out there.


----------



## Railage (Sep 1, 2020)

They’re up $88


----------



## Railage (Sep 1, 2020)

And a Unicorn poop for $760 lololol


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Man these dudes gotta just kick in a little more for hosting lol. Ain't like its that expensive if your making cheddar. lol.


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 1, 2020)

Website down


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Wrecked


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 1, 2020)

Website crashed. The thing about cuts is if you keep passing them around then they lose value. If everyone has Crawns meatbreath, Runtz, Apple Fritter, then what's the point of keeping it for example if, 100 other people have it? It's not exclusive anymore. 

I feel this happens with every cut in time. Happened with GG4, GSC Forum, HA OG, Chem, etc. Just takes a couple years. 

But to really have something unique you have to keep it in a tight circle. That's the way it goes. That's the fun in seed hunting right? Find something unique and keep her. 

Kind of a catch 22 in a way. Exclusive to non-inclusive lol.


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Website crashed. The thing about cuts is if you keep passing them around then they lose value. If everyone has Crawns meatbreath, Runtz, Apple Fritter, then what's the point of keeping it for example if, 100 other people have it? It's not exclusive anymore.
> 
> I feel this happens with every cut in time. Happened with GG4, GSC Forum, HA OG, Chem, etc. Just takes a couple years.
> 
> ...


I hear you for sure. There has to be some sort of code to sharing it lol. Like I'll give a cpl homies some cuts but if I catch them passing it around I'd be pissed. Regardless of that, like you said, eventually everyone has access anyway. Long as respect is paid where it's due then all is good. Lots of time and money go into hunting those perfect phenos. I wouldn't know personally cause I am a newb, but I got a cpl buddies who are stingy as fck with cuts for this exact reason, they won't even sell em.


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Sep 1, 2020)

sites crashing left and right lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

And they're sold out now....I wasn't able to check out


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 1, 2020)

This PBB is getting flipped tonight  This is the same one as the one I’m trying to get f2’s from outdoors. The outdoor plant is looking pretty rough but as long as I get some seeds I’ll be super grateful! Y’all keep making the f2’s too!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> And they're sold out now....I wasn't able to check out


Same, over at my moms house helping her with the veggie garden i made for her, had a chance to check out but changed the shipping address, and once i did that by the time it loaded they were sold out. Should’ve just had them sent to my moms, just looks like the powers that be only wanted me to get one pack. More than most, so i really can’t complain. Tell you what though, if i at least find one decent male, i’m going to turn him into Ron Jeremy. At least the veggie garden is still doing good


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> And they're sold out now....I wasn't able to check out


Same thing, check out was a joke...


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

Got me an pack of garlic breath 2.0. Had UC and Stinky putang in my cart but the servers sucked ass and i didn't get to buy them in time =(


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 1, 2020)

I got 340usd in credit code on shn, unicorn poop is 750...what should I do... ^^


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 1, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> I got 340usd in credit code on shn, unicorn poop is 750...what should I do... ^^


Out of stock no headache ^^


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

$760 for a pack of unicorn poop?!?!?! i mean yeah you’ll definitely make more than that off of one decent run, but that’s pure greed in my opinion. Personally i feel like anything over 300 is just a cash grab


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> $760 for a pack of unicorn poop?!?!?! i mean yeah you’ll definitely make more than that off of one decent run, but that’s pure greed in my opinion. Personally i feel like anything over 300 is just a cash grab


Last pack of Unicorn poop I saw at auction fetched over a grand. Looking at it that way its a bargain.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 1, 2020)

We all


Nate Dogg said:


> Same, over at my moms house helping her with the veggie garden i made for her, had a chance to check out but changed the shipping address, and once i did that by the time it loaded they were sold out. Should’ve just had them sent to my moms, just looks like the powers that be only wanted me to get one pack. More than most, so i really can’t complain. Tell you what though, if i at least find one decent male, i’m going to turn him into Ron Jeremy.


Yeah we need to all make a lot of seeds and preserve them like the old Dutch seeds from the 80’s ppl are pulling out now I see on the forum. It seems like there is a few of us already making the seeds too! And now we can all connect better than they could in the 80’s bc they didn’t have the technology. We’re going to start finding all the best breeding stock. We already are


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

So do we have any other drops to look out for? I really want some Urinal Cakes.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Last pack of Unicorn poop I saw at auction fetched over a grand. Looking at it that way its a bargain.


True, i seen that. i’d be lying if i said i wasn’t tempted to put one of mine up out of the two i got. Then again if someone’s willing to pay a grande for one, i think i’ll be able to find something amazing out of two. Hopefully a nice stud too. i don’t know who’s the second most popular male porn star after Ron Jeremy, but that stud will be straight laid up with some of the baddest. Sorry for blowing the thread up everybody, have to find humor when things get a little down. Y’all have a good night, i’m taking my delirious ass to sleep.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, i seen that. i’d be lying if i said i wasn’t tempted to put one of mine up out of the two i got. Then again if someone’s willing to pay a grande for one, i think i’ll be able to find something amazing out of two. Hopefully a nice stud too. i don’t know who’s the second most popular male porn star after Ron Jeremy, but that stud will be straight laid up with some of the baddest. Sorry for blowing the thread up everybody, have to find humor when things get a little down. Y’all have a good night, i’m taking my delirious ass to sleep.


Damn dude, way to kill the vibe by bringing up that dude.
John Holmes would be a better reference lol.


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, i seen that. i’d be lying if i said i wasn’t tempted to put one of mine up out of the two i got. Then again if someone’s willing to pay a grande for one, i think i’ll be able to find something amazing out of two. Hopefully a nice stud too. i don’t know who’s the second most popular male porn star after Ron Jeremy, but that stud will be straight laid up with some of the baddest. Sorry for blowing the thread up everybody, have to find humor when things get a little down. Y’all have a good night, i’m taking my delirious ass to sleep.


Johnny Sins is the name you looking for.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Last pack of Unicorn poop I saw at auction fetched over a grand. Looking at it that way its a bargain.


I could buy so much fire for a stack. I try and buy al my packs on the low now and just store everything in the fridge sealed up with plenty of desicant. I just don’t see a 750-1k pack of seeds as a good investment. The seeds aren’t viable forever and unless you store them correctly it’s not worth holding packs down for more than a coupla few years. and I don’t see those packs gaining anymore value. But who knows, markets aren’t always rational.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 1, 2020)

Miss them all except terpy. Got one pack. Now waiting to pay. Got a notice if didn’t respond pay in 24 hrs order was canceled. In confirmation it says DM on IG for cash, money order or cash app. Haven’t heard a thing how to send payment for either method.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Miss them all except terpy. Got one pack. Now waiting to pay. Got a notice if didn’t respond pay in 24 hrs order was canceled. In confirmation it says DM on IG for cash, money order or cash app. Haven’t heard a thing how to send payment for either method.


I haven't used cash app with him, but if you DM him on instagram he will let you know how or give you an address to send cash to if you want to do it that way. I've always just sent cash to him. 

He literally just posted that he has over 200 DMs and he's slowly getting to them all on instagram too.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I haven't used cash app with him, but if you DM him on instagram he will let you know how or give you an address to send cash to if you want to do it that way. I've always just sent cash to him.


I did DM nothing been 3 hours.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I haven't used cash app with him, but if you DM him on instagram he will let you know how or give you an address to send cash to if you want to do it that way. I've always just sent cash to him.
> 
> He literally just posted that he has over 200 DMs and he's slowly getting to them all on instagram too.


Ok well may be the problem. Tks I didn’t see that


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 1, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I could buy so much fire for a stack. I try and buy al my packs on the low now and just store everything in the fridge sealed up with plenty of desicant. I just don’t see a 750-1k pack of seeds as a good investment. The seeds aren’t viable forever and unless you store them correctly it’s not worth holding packs down for more than a coupla few years. and I don’t see those packs gaining anymore value. But who knows, markets aren’t always rational.


True it’s about probabilities. If you have a high degree of certainty that your seed pack is going to have an “elite” plant in then maybe it is worth it if the person keeps cloning it and sells some it will pay for itself. If you have a really low degree of certainty about the pack, then they will probably not be as appealing to you and not worth as much as the other pack, so you might get lucky and find an “elite” plant in the first pack of the less certain pack but probably not, and it will probably take more seeds to go through to find one on par with the keeper from the higher certainty pack.
That’s my rationale so I can understand people dishing out big bucks for something sure, even though a sure thing when it comes to 10 or 12 seeds is still not a very sure thing.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

I think there is a big difference in the people buying packs. Some are just like hobbists that are growing a few plants in their home here and there and having fun. Others do this for a living, either growing and selling or breeding/selling genetics. The ones that do this for a business can spend just about whatever on them because of the profit they'll make from them down the road. For the guy doing it as a hobby, he's gotta be smart with his money and be on top of the drops if he wants to get something.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn dude, way to kill the vibe by bringing up that dude.
> John Holmes would be a better reference lol.


True, seen what you’re referring to when i Google searched his name my apologies i’ve barely gotten any sleep since Thursday. My stud will only touch mature woman of culture and of age. Like i’ve told others, if you Google search living under a rock, and then click images my face will be the first one to pop up


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> True it’s about probabilities. If you have a high degree of certainty that your seed pack is going to have an “elite” plant in then maybe it is worth it if the person keeps cloning it and sells some it will pay for itself. If you have a really low degree of certainty about the pack, then they will probably not be as appealing to you and not worth as much as the other pack, so you might get lucky and find an “elite” plant in the first pack of the less certain pack but probably not, and it will probably take more seeds to go through to find one on par with the keeper from the higher certainty pack.
> That’s my rationale so I can understand people dishing out big bucks for something sure, even though a sure thing when it comes to 10 or 12 seeds is still not a very sure thing.


Thats the beauty the breeder wants you to believe. Truth is whens the last time someone pulled a true elite from a pack? What is an elite? Since Cannabinoids affect everyone differently it would be impossible to determine which is "the best."
Pop your pack, find your nicest girl, grab a dude and f2 those suckers to really hunt for some magic.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I think there is a big difference in the people buying packs. Some are just like hobbists that are growing a few plants in their home here and there and having fun. Others do this for a living, either growing and selling or breeding/selling genetics. The ones that do this for a business can spend just about whatever on them because of the profit they'll make from them down the road. For the guy doing it as a hobby, he's gotta be smart with his money and be on top of the drops if he wants to get something.


Right that’s like any market. Other types of businesses have whole teams of people and software programs that monitor the market 24/7. That’s why us little guys have to do it ourselves and preserve the genetics when we do get them. Or like in another market, be on the lookout for the deals and blue chips. What’s good about seeds is that we can make them and preserve the genetics even if we aren’t a big breeder or grower. And to me the forum is like a big team of ppl trying to keep the best around and make more new better ones and share them. So there’s a grassroots effort of little guys and it doesn’t take that much resources to share a cut or some beans.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thats the beauty the breeder wants you to believe. Truth is whens the last time someone pulled a true elite from a pack? What is an elite? Since Cannabinoids affect everyone differently it would be impossible to determine which is "the best."
> Pop your pack, find your nicest girl, grab a dude and f2 those suckers to really hunt for some magic.


In my particular case I’m talking about PBB. It’s an “elite” that is sold all over. Elite to me is about popularity. I bought some from a dispensary and smoked it, and loved it and I bought a pack and grew it. It tasted just the same so I’d say that’s a high probability pack, imo. So compare that to like a lesser known breeder using a male that hasn’t been known for anything too special and I would pay a considerable amount more for the PBB. *I paid $80 and wasn’t on the forums or ig so in aware of the hype of pbb and tp. 
And I am using males and making f2’s.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thats the beauty the breeder wants you to believe. Truth is whens the last time someone pulled a true elite from a pack? What is an elite? Since Cannabinoids affect everyone differently it would be impossible to determine which is "the best."
> Pop your pack, find your nicest girl, grab a dude and f2 those suckers to really hunt for some magic.


Takes awhile to build hype. Watch in a few years people will be going mad about some miscellaneous seed pack because Cut XYZ was found in it. Paying thousands. Purple punch, Mac, Sundae Driver, PB Souffle , Chem Cookies, Concrete Shoes, wedding cake, trop mtn, just off the top of my head just in the last 10 years. 

TPs whole breeding stable is just previous hype if you think about it. Lot of kush breath, cookie. I think sophisticated lady is ghost breath x grateful breath which were both previous hyped up cuts. One from orgn kid and one from JoJo. 

His newer stuff is perhaps the most "worked"


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Takes awhile to build hype. Watch in a few years people will be going mad about some miscellaneous seed pack because Cut XYZ was found in it. Paying thousands. Purple punch, Mac, Sundae Driver, PB Souffle , Chem Cookies, Concrete Shoes, wedding cake, trop mtn, just off the top of my head just in the last 10 years.


I only agree on the chem cookies but thats why I used GMO as a reference. I've tried most of those strains you mentioned and none hold a candle to GMO, ECSD, OG Kush. They are nice but lack potenxy imo.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Since everyone was talking about making F2s and I was about to pop a new pack of something but couldn't decide on what, I figured I'd ask what you guys thought would be a better or more sought after pack to start off with breeding F2s. I haven't kept up with Thug Pug that well so I am not sure which of these people would want more.

The packs I have are:
Mule Fuel - Squatch - Natural Gas - Michigan Mouth - PB Lady - Future Wife - Carl's Shoes - Stankasaurus - Putrid Michigan - Glukie Breath - PB Crunch - PBB - Monkey Business - Garlic Breath 2.0 - Urinal Cake - Juniors Jello - Dingle Berry - Pure Michigan (1&2)

Freebies from other packs

Garlic Butter (from Squatch)
Puta Breath 2.0 (from Mule Fuel)


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thats the beauty the breeder wants you to believe. Truth is whens the last time someone pulled a true elite from a pack? What is an elite? Since Cannabinoids affect everyone differently it would be impossible to determine which is "the best."
> Pop your pack, find your nicest girl, grab a dude and f2 those suckers to really hunt for some magic.


Unknown bagseeds brother, i found one single seed in 7g of organic grease monkey and found the best looking gm cut ve ever seen. 20x better than the actual bud it came from and smelled like glue and black liquorice


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Since everyone was talking about making F2s and I was about to pop a new pack of something but couldn't decide on what, I figured I'd ask what you guys thought would be a better or more sought after pack to start off with breeding F2s. I haven't kept up with Thug Pug that well so I am not sure which of these people would want more.
> 
> The packs I have are:
> Mule Fuel - Squatch - Natural Gas - Michigan Mouth - PB Lady - Future Wife - Carl's Shoes - Stankasaurus - Putrid Michigan - Glukie Breath - PB Crunch - PBB - Monkey Business - Garlic Breath 2.0 - Urinal Cake - Juniors Jello - Dingle Berry - Pure Michigan (1&2)
> ...


No meaty one eh? Im hoping to see some more meaty one pics. Im thinking it would benefit from a nice pbb stud


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> No meaty one eh? Im hoping to see some more meaty one pics. Im thinking it would benefit from a nice pbb stud


I missed that one and when I would see it pop up later it was usually around $200. I was interested in it though. I'm hoping to eventually get some cuts or trade some seeds for some of the ones I missed. Like eventually I need to find Meat Breath lol.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 1, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Order went through on Luscious, stoked! Got 2 Garlic Breath, 2 Stinky Putang, 2 Urinal Cakes, Moby Grape, Unicorn Poop, Meaty One, Dingleberry and a Honey Bells all for 80 a pop... some of these dudes out here be clowns. Mmjglasspro on ig was only doing sales through email and asking 160 each. Everywhere else seems to be marking up. Not sure what happened with terpy. We spoke up to a few hours before the drop and then nada. Sorry for anyone that got the shit end of that stick. I had like 12 banks open refreshing constantly and was lucky enough to land on luscious at the exact moment. Good luck today! So excited I was able to land some thug gear without having to shell out buku bucks... I thought I missed the last train but lucked out big time.


Bros over her straight lying haha. Nobody is selling unicornnpoop for 80 a pack. Buster


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Since everyone was talking about making F2s and I was about to pop a new pack of something but couldn't decide on what, I figured I'd ask what you guys thought would be a better or more sought after pack to start off with breeding F2s. I haven't kept up with Thug Pug that well so I am not sure which of these people would want more.
> 
> The packs I have are:
> Mule Fuel - Squatch - Natural Gas - Michigan Mouth - PB Lady - Future Wife - Carl's Shoes - Stankasaurus - Putrid Michigan - Glukie Breath - PB Crunch - PBB - Monkey Business - Garlic Breath 2.0 - Urinal Cake - Juniors Jello - Dingle Berry - Pure Michigan (1&2)
> ...


Id think pbl x monkey buisness male would be a nice even cross. Since its my belief the MB is basically a sophisticated lady f2


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 1, 2020)

So....


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> So....View attachment 4671798


Nice did you pull the trigger?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> bro you know there’s other GMO crosses out here for a lot cheaper right?


You say this.......but are they named Unicorn Poop?


----------



## J232 (Sep 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah roadkill skunk. I wish I could find the RKS cut on it's own...


I saw this, remeber guys talking about it, might be worth a boo. Advertised nice old genetics. I would prob be on it but I just grabbed some other gear. 








Road kill skunk - Neptune Auctions


10 femanised seeds 8-9 weeks 25+%thc RKS X RKS really nice skunk oldschool Dysfunctional genetics




auction.neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Takes awhile to build hype. Watch in a few years people will be going mad about some miscellaneous seed pack because Cut XYZ was found in it. Paying thousands. Purple punch, Mac, Sundae Driver, PB Souffle , Chem Cookies, Concrete Shoes, wedding cake, trop mtn, just off the top of my head just in the last 10 years.
> 
> TPs whole breeding stable is just previous hype if you think about it. Lot of kush breath, cookie. I think sophisticated lady is ghost breath x grateful breath which were both previous hyped up cuts. One from orgn kid and one from JoJo.
> 
> His newer stuff is perhaps the most "worked"


Purple punch, you mean the most overatted strain, new age gdp. I don't think purple punch was ever really hyped, as in being considered an elite, just a good strain to throw in a cross to take pretty pics. If you go over to in-house sec. you'll see stunning, beautiful plants that are mainly purple punch crosses and its the same story- bag appeal is fucking grade A, potency is terrible. Swear some purple punch doesn't even get you stoned, just a quick 30 min buzz, then done.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

There's a pack of Juniors jello for 160 up at GLO


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

Psh eastcoast seedbank dropped but didnt ell anyone you can only order 1 - tried 2 and it doesnt say til the end of checkout that you cant, so by the time i switched to 1 and re went through checkout, all gone x'D 

oh well


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Bros over her straight lying haha. Nobody is selling unicornnpoop for 80 a pack. Buster


I did lie, it was Wedding Poop haha


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 1, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> I did lie, it was Wedding Poop haha
> 
> View attachment 4671863


I kinda figured, killer score on drop day nevertheless!!!


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice did you pull the trigger?


They were gone before it processed. That site was DONE! They dropped like 4 mins early and I was on it, but errored out like 5x. I should have just let it load and seen if it would go through, but I jacked the f5 key until it loaded the cart again, then they were gone. Only had 3 packs to drop, so I knew it would be hard. My buddy got 1 in the cart too but didn't get confirmation


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 1, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Glad my bank hopping days are over. It was fun while it lasted. View attachment 4671314


You shouldn't be able to see the seeds in the clamshell. Gromer said that the #1 way to spot a fake. He made positive to put every claim correctly. Unless those raspberry and banana breath have been opened, i think they may be fake. Plus he released banana breath #1 and #2, I've never seen them with no numbers


----------



## Blazin Budz (Sep 1, 2020)

Terpyseeds and DeeplyRooted Seedbank dropped some Thug Pug packs today. They sold out super fast. I got a pack of Stinky Putang to see what all the hype is about. Anyone grown it? Whats it like? Cant find much info about it.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Terpyseeds and DeeplyRooted Seedbank dropped some Thug Pug packs today. They sold out super fast. I got a pack of Stinky Putang to see what all the hype is about. Anyone grown it? Whats it like? Cant find much info about it.


Stinky Putang is Putang x 'Mr Stinky' (Cherry Valley). 

Putang is a strain from Mass Medical seeds. It's like Pupil x Tangie.

Mr Stinky is Gromer's nickname for his Cherry Valley (Death Valley x Cherry Pie Breath) male.


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Terpyseeds and DeeplyRooted Seedbank dropped some Thug Pug packs today. They sold out super fast. I got a pack of Stinky Putang to see what all the hype is about. Anyone grown it? Whats it like? Cant find much info about it.


I grabbed 2 Stinky Putang because I know there are 3 clams of twins out there. Tryin to win me that PBB or KKB lol.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2020)

If anyone is interested in PBB trades hit me up on IG! I got extras.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Since everyone was talking about making F2s and I was about to pop a new pack of something but couldn't decide on what, I figured I'd ask what you guys thought would be a better or more sought after pack to start off with breeding F2s. I haven't kept up with Thug Pug that well so I am not sure which of these people would want more.
> 
> The packs I have are:
> Mule Fuel - Squatch - Natural Gas - Michigan Mouth - PB Lady - Future Wife - Carl's Shoes - Stankasaurus - Putrid Michigan - Glukie Breath - PB Crunch - PBB - Monkey Business - Garlic Breath 2.0 - Urinal Cake - Juniors Jello - Dingle Berry - Pure Michigan (1&2)
> ...


Probably PBB, Pure Michigan 1, or Glukie Breath. Sitting on some Garlic Butter freebies myself that came with Mule Fuel.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

Terpy for the mothuhfucking win, says it’s alright but to make sure i get it out first thing Friday. Fuck yeah man.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> So....View attachment 4671798


Damn man, if Terpy would’ve never messaged me back me I would’ve sold you one of mine for 300. Plus I can verify that mine are 100% legit and came from speakeasy, sucks really to see you pay that much for 2. Glad you were able to get your hands on them now. Just an FYI to everybody else no do not start blowing up my inbox about a pack of unicorn poop for $300, I won’t even give you the dignity to respond. I just hate seeing someone pay that much for two packs. I’ll only do a trade I’m interested in, or hand out F2’s like I’ve already said.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You shouldn't be able to see the seeds in the clamshell. Gromer said that the #1 way to spot a fake. He made positive to put every claim correctly. Unless those raspberry and banana breath have been opened, i think they may be fake. Plus he released banana breath #1 and #2, I've never seen them with no numbers


Gromer also said he was retiring..so...
Those packs are old. You sound like someone who got on the gromer wagon during orange mylars.


----------



## Railage (Sep 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You shouldn't be able to see the seeds in the clamshell. Gromer said that the #1 way to spot a fake. He made positive to put every claim correctly. Unless those raspberry and banana breath have been opened, i think they may be fake. Plus he released banana breath #1 and #2, I've never seen them with no numbers


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Website crashed. The thing about cuts is if you keep passing them around then they lose value. If everyone has Crawns meatbreath, Runtz, Apple Fritter, then what's the point of keeping it for example if, 100 other people have it? It's not exclusive anymore.
> 
> I feel this happens with every cut in time. Happened with GG4, GSC Forum, HA OG, Chem, etc. Just takes a couple years.
> 
> ...


Can I be so bold as to say that sharing herbs increases its value! Now hoarding it and keeping it tight makes sure you’re the only one who profits from it but in the end you will lose the cut and most people will never even know it happened. 
Half the reason you ever even heard of those cuts is they got passed out. Honesty if you care about the plant you would loose the greed and see that when the best selections are shared everyone wins. 

Honestly it’s that kind of greedy attitude that keeps us from being like a Star Trek type of society versus mucking around fighting over the pennies that are hitting the ground. Life’s too short, lift people up instead of holding them down.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Can I be so bold as to say that sharing herbs increases its value! Now hoarding it and keeping it tight makes sure you’re the only one who profits from it but in the end you will lose the cut and most people will never even know it happened.
> Half the reason you ever even heard of those cuts is they got passed out. Honesty if you care about the plant you would loose the greed and see that when the best selections are shared everyone wins.
> 
> Honestly it’s that kind of greedy attitude that keeps us from being like a Star Trek type of society versus mucking around fighting over the pennies that are hitting the ground. Life’s too short, lift people up instead of holding them down.


FACTS! Say it louder for the ones in the back! After your long and gone, if U were one of the ones that was greedy with their cuts folks are going to forget about U real fast. if U were one of the ones that shares their cuts like Skunk VA, Origins TK, and Orgn your legacy will live on forever in this community, basically turning into legends. i could really care less about all the accolades, but when people speak on me when i’m long gone, i’d rather be looked at as one of the guys that helped push this community forward, and not looked on as one of the ones that held it back. That’s why I’m such a heavy believer in the concept of no big i and no little U’s!


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 2, 2020)

We have a symbiotic relationship with this other species. We want it to live and adapt the best it can for our own reasons, and it uses our help to carry it around and plant it in environments that it can do best in. We shouldn’t let things like money or imaginary lines, or even our own selfishness etc stop us. We are the best position ever to all do that and select the very best genetics from all over because people are more connected with technology. And laws are changing in our favor too and that helps. We can trade cuts and instantly take a pic and tell our friends about a plant and compare to find the best plants. That helps them and us and life for everyone.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Can I be so bold as to say that sharing herbs increases its value! Now hoarding it and keeping it tight makes sure you’re the only one who profits from it but in the end you will lose the cut and most people will never even know it happened.
> Half the reason you ever even heard of those cuts is they got passed out. Honesty if you care about the plant you would loose the greed and see that when the best selections are shared everyone wins.
> 
> Honestly it’s that kind of greedy attitude that keeps us from being like a Star Trek type of society versus mucking around fighting over the pennies that are hitting the ground. Life’s too short, lift people up instead of holding them down.


Honestly this is how most see it they want to be the only ones who have it and are making the money/name as I have said before greed. It is kind of why I do give out cuts to a very few fellow growers due to I don't want to lose it. But I have also given cuts out to growers they say they lost it to turn around and say they pheno hunted it and it that I never gave them the cut lol greed man all greed to some


----------



## Railage (Sep 2, 2020)

Day 1 of flower 6 different KKBs.

These are clones, we didn’t flower out the seeds this time

Whats yalls opinion on flowering out from seed or clone for the first time of flower?

6 Santa is an Alien by terp fiend to the left and 10 Strawberry Cough BX1 Relentless to the right


----------



## nc208 (Sep 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 1 of flower 6 different KKBs.
> 
> These are clones, we didn’t flower out the seeds this time
> 
> ...


I flower out the seed and keep a clone, saves time for me and space in veg while I'm pheno hunting. I used to keep the seed plant as a mom but haven't noticed any difference tbh.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Can I be so bold as to say that sharing herbs increases its value! Now hoarding it and keeping it tight makes sure you’re the only one who profits from it but in the end you will lose the cut and most people will never even know it happened.
> Half the reason you ever even heard of those cuts is they got passed out. Honesty if you care about the plant you would loose the greed and see that when the best selections are shared everyone wins.
> 
> Honestly it’s that kind of greedy attitude that keeps us from being like a Star Trek type of society versus mucking around fighting over the pennies that are hitting the ground. Life’s too short, lift people up instead of holding them down.


I agree but unfortunately we have people that don't even believe in universal healthcare so we're a long way from people not wanting to profit off hobbies. 

In the end I don't mind some people making money as long as they're not being greedy asshats


Dividedsky said:


> Purple punch, you mean the most overatted strain, new age gdp. I don't think purple punch was ever really hyped, as in being considered an elite, just a good strain to throw in a cross to take pretty pics. If you go over to in-house sec. you'll see stunning, beautiful plants that are mainly purple punch crosses and its the same story- bag appeal is fucking grade A, potency is terrible. Swear some purple punch doesn't even get you stoned, just a quick 30 min buzz, then done.


There was a cut floating around that all the breeders were using a few years back from the PP. Not sure if symbiotic. I don't like purple punch either. I keep slurricane cause bag appeal mostly. I think frost is overrated in most aspects. Chem doesn't look overly frosty but it gets me super baked lol.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I agree but unfortunately we have people that don't even believe in universal healthcare so we're a long way from people not wanting to profit off hobbies.
> 
> In the end I don't mind some people making money as long as they're not being greedy asshats
> 
> There was a cut floating around that all the breeders were using a few years back from the PP. Not sure if symbiotic. I don't like purple punch either. I keep slurricane cause bag appeal mostly. I think frost is overrated in most aspects. Chem doesn't look overly frosty but it gets me super baked lol.


Frost and thc level are the most overrated marketing hype stuff !!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

Terpy is the fucking man! Dude was very understanding, and was chill as fuck. Looks like him, GLO, and insane are going to be my go to‘s


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4671998


Has packaging always been like this? Mine was just the orange packaging with the purple clamshell. Never that Verify or QR or another ziplock inside the orange packaging...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 1 of flower 6 different KKBs.
> 
> These are clones, we didn’t flower out the seeds this time
> 
> ...


They all look pretty similar except the one at the very top right. Awesome work, and beautiful set up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I agree but unfortunately we have people that don't even believe in universal healthcare so we're a long way from people not wanting to profit off hobbies.
> 
> In the end I don't mind some people making money as long as they're not being greedy asshats
> 
> There was a cut floating around that all the breeders were using a few years back from the PP. Not sure if symbiotic. I don't like purple punch either. I keep slurricane cause bag appeal mostly. I think frost is overrated in most aspects. Chem doesn't look overly frosty but it gets me super baked lol.


I like slurri as well, the dosi make that a somewhat potent strain with certain phenos, the smell is insane


----------



## Railage (Sep 2, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Has packaging always been like this? Mine was just the orange packaging with the purple clamshell. Never that Verify or QR or another ziplock inside the orange packaging...


this is the only orange pack I’ve opened that has had the clear packaging inside of it like that.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

Never seen the Cannaverify sticker on any packs(at least from TP), must be new(to stop the fraud from old packs?)? The first packs i purchased were clear, still have one of the clear Sherb Breath packs. Missed out on his banana drop, and wish i had heard of him sooner. Would’ve been all over that drop, because i absolutely love banana OG.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 2, 2020)

When my packs arrive I’ll have for trade 3 garlic breath 2.0, 1 urinal cake, 1 juniors jello, 1 bubble, 1 honey bells. 
I live in Canada, I need more PBB mainly. Also need some other breath strains. Message my backup account on Instagram @foxseedsco


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 2, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Gromer also said he was retiring..so...
> Those packs are old. You sound like someone who got on the gromer wagon during orange mylars.


He also clearly showed the grows he had in progress and announced these strains BEFORE his retirement. Just because the packs are old, doesn't mean they aren't fake....you sound like someonone who thought the clear packs on neptune were legit, when i saved everyone from jumping on the fake packs.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4671998


Why would he put the cannverify sticker on like that? It defeats the whole purpose of being able to tell if someone had opened and tampered with your pack.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Bro I have receipts for these beans. If they fake gromer was selling fakes when he first started. Yea you wasn’t around when he first released seeds that’s why you never seen them or bananas and cherries either right.





LoverofPlants said:


> Bro you wanna put money where your mouth is my packs aren’t fake? If I was pumping fake packs I’ll be in every person on this thread asking for trades or sales. Just because someone’s been around longer then you don’t mean everything is fake. You’re a new jack to thug I’m a true jack!!


Bro, I never said THEY WERE FAKE, I clearly stated that gromer announced that that is his #1 way to spot a fake clear pack. Literally had this conversation with him MULTIPLE times. You're not the first person to bitch at me for spreading CORRECT information. I had a guy fight till he was blue in the face that 007's breath was real. Until I showed him that gromer confirmed that it was a fake. 007 breath is real, but this had 's after and was confirmed to be fake. THERE ARE FAKE CLEAR PACKS OUT THERE. THERE ARE REAL CLEAR PACKS OUT THERE. Just know what you are buying is all im saying. Good on you for being around a long time, but i outgrow alot of old timers, so that don't mean shit.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> this is the only orange pack I’ve opened that has had the clear packaging inside of it like that.


That would bother me because I would assume the Orange pack meant newer/fresher stock - not 5 year old beans stuck in a new package.
That's fkin misleading...


----------



## Railage (Sep 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Why would he put the cannverify sticker on like that? It defeats the whole purpose of being able to tell if someone had opened and tampered with your pack.





Misterpfffff said:


> That would bother me because I would assume the Orange pack meant newer/fresher stock - not 5 year old beans stuck in a new package.
> That's fkin misleading...


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Gromer also said he was retiring..so...
> Those packs are old. You sound like someone who got on the gromer wagon during orange mylars.


Lol, the orange boys!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

I mean if they don't, he might fix ya up with something else.

But no one can just say 7 yr old beans 'will' pop with any kind of guarantee - even if he stored them perfect the whole time 
Cha mon now!

I totally thought the orange packs meant new stock as well as the packaging, like remaking the gear.
I wonder if all the PBB are a few years old or if he made more too.....he certainly had tons of those overall.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

Just saw gromer doing cartwheels


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 2, 2020)

I would guess he just put the old packs in the new orange ones with those to not have to deal with fakes as much anymore, not to hide that they were old.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4672244


He should have put it over the part where it opens. Doing it the way he did putting it flat and not over the opening defeats the purpose the the sticker. It will take you to a site saying its real but anyone could have taken the puck out and swapped the seeds. Im not saying yours are, just questioning the placement of that sticker.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> I don’t buy packs off of other people. Every single thug pack I have came from reputable seedbanks. I don’t care what others have I know what I have. Have emails to back it up too. And the first banana breath packs didn’t have a #1 on them.


He made like 3-4 different bananabreaths before the Clear packs were even a thing.
I've seen a few of his close buddies with straight up gas station dime bags with Banana Breath, #1, #2 etc beans in them.

Hard to trust your words when you obliterated the pug lineages the other day. Junior in Urinal Cake


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> The first banana breaths was the black with gold writing label. Anything after that I don’t know about. Only banks had thug then was substrate genetics and GLO.


Yeah this was 'before' that. Before there 'was' clear packages and before Substrate had them.
Personal beans from gromer to his IRL friends in random dime bag ziplocs. They existed before man.


----------



## Railage (Sep 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> He should have put it over the part where it opens. Doing it the way he did putting it flat and not over the opening defeats the purpose the the sticker. It will take you to a site saying its real but anyone could have taken the puck out and swapped the seeds. Im not saying yours are, just questioning the placement of that sticker.


I feel you


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's a quick pic of gromer beans before clear packs came about.

There was another pic with these kind of dime bags but with random graphics on them too, I forget who his other buddy was he gave those to.


----------



## Railage (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I mean if they don't, he might fix ya up with something else.
> 
> But no one can just say 7 yr old beans 'will' pop with any kind of guarantee - even if he stored them perfect the whole time
> Cha mon now!
> ...


4/4 have popped so far


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 2, 2020)

Stinky Putang and Urinal Cake on glo for 180 and 200


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> 4/4 have popped so far


Sick! Wonder what he did to preserve em. Straight cryo-tube x'D


----------



## danktechno (Sep 2, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> Stinky Putang and Urinal Cake on glo for 180 and 200


Seeing this I couldn't be happier that I bought both on Luscious for 80 each


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Wow he only put 1 of each lol.

~edit~ and there they go.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 2, 2020)

The Seed Source has a few rare ones on auction. They had a few of the new drop up earlier too but they only lasted like 3 minutes.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> The Seed Source has a few rare ones on auction. They had a few of the new drop up earlier too but they only lasted like 3 minutes.


Those Sophies are comin home with me! Hopefully.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> I don’t know what he gave his friends but I know when he started selling to the public these was the first packaging View attachment 4672321


Sure - just pointing out that Bananabreath certainly had multiple versions prior to those black label packs coming out. So the Bananabreath #1 pack should be one of those from back then - since he said they're 7 years old. 

Not sure if he just dropped the #1 name off that particular pack since he only released the one.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sure - just pointing out that Bananabreath certainly had multiple versions prior to those black label packs coming out. So the Bananabreath #1 pack should be one of those from back then - since he said they're 7 years old.
> 
> Not sure if he just dropped the #1 name off that particular pack since he only released the one.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> To be honest I don’t even get the number reference. Did he use different banana og cuts. Just like with the fake cheese cut. Why put it out if you knew the cut was fake. I don’t know man gromer have fire but he plays games as well. Just like this fake ass retiring talk to sell more packs.


I believe he hunted a pack of banana OG. Back when mendobreath packs were available


----------



## nc208 (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Just like this fake ass retiring talk to sell more packs.


WTF? So you been following him for a minute now and your surprised all of a sudden to hear the retirement wasn't for sure? Gromers been talking for a while about his back issues and Surgery. He said it multiple times if he's able to heal then he'll get back in. 

Medical issues can cause problems to come up faster which played with his choices to release untested gear and a few projects he had on the go.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> I don’t buy packs off of other people. Every single thug pack I have came from reputable seedbanks. I don’t care what others have I know what I have. Have emails to back it up too. And the first banana breath packs didn’t have a #1 on them.


My banana breath pack didn’t have a #1 as well. 
Picked them up long time ago


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> He also clearly showed the grows he had in progress and announced these strains BEFORE his retirement. Just because the packs are old, doesn't mean they aren't fake....you sound like someonone who thought the clear packs on neptune were legit, when i saved everyone from jumping on the fake packs.


Wait by what you have typed above, are you saying Neptune sells Fake seeds?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> But no one can just say 7 yr old beans 'will' pop with any kind of guarantee - even if he stored them perfect the whole time
> Cha mon now!
> 
> I totally thought the orange packs meant new stock as well as the packaging, like remaking the gear.
> I wonder if all the PBB are a few years old or if he made more too.....he certainly had tons of those overall.


Seven years not bad, just popped some Og raskal beans from 2011.


----------



## Railage (Sep 2, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Seven years not bad, just popped some Og raskal beans from 2011.


I didn’t do no fancy shit either, straight to coco.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Those Sophies are comin home with me! Hopefully.


I'm gonna guess those auction for 1k or more. I sold mine for 350 right at the announcement. Wish I would have kept it but at least I still got one more. Wish I would kept my extra garlic breath too but I gave it to a guy who makes crosses so I'm sure he'll hook me up when the time comes. Good luck man I'm bidding on a pack too, but doubt I'll nail it lol.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Seven years not bad, just popped some Og raskal beans from 2011.


I'm lookin for raskal beans if you have more..


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I'm gonna guess those auction for 1k or more. I sold mine for 350 right at the announcement. Wish I would have kept it but at least I still got one more. Wish I would kept my extra garlic breath too but I gave it to a guy who makes crosses so I'm sure he'll hook me up when the time comes. Good luck man I'm bidding on a pack too, but doubt I'll nail it lol.


Why.. how much will packs auction for? I'm thinking I could possibly sell a few of mine, not talking about auction. I didn't get anything from this past drop... Thugpug is good , don't get me wrong- but it does NOT warrant this type of madness, hype, and definitely not the picetag. Also is anyone have an issue here on riu -on their phone, for some reason when I try and hit the backspace, it fucks up.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Personally I think he's one of my favorite breeders, never got herms with his gear and it was always at least a keeper per pack. That deserves hype to me if the circumstances state it was possible that he was done for 

Seed Junky hype on the other hand is straight unwarranted.....herm city and as high or higher prices than pug gear.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> To be honest I don’t even get the number reference. Did he use different banana og cuts. Just like with the fake cheese cut. Why put it out if you knew the cut was fake. I don’t know man gromer have fire but he plays games as well. Just like this fake ass retiring talk to sell more packs.


The packs say Mendobreath #1, #2, #3, so I'm pretty sure it's different mendos he used.

I don't know why you're against him using a UK Cheese S1 cut for a cross, a lot of people use S1s. It's not a fake cheese it's just an S1. 
It isn't the first time a seedbank gave the incorrect lineage for a cross on their site.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> The packs say Mendobreath #1, #2, #3, so I'm pretty sure it's different mendos he used.
> 
> I don't know why you're against him using a UK Cheese S1 cut for a cross, a lot of people use S1s. It's not a fake cheese it's just an S1.
> It isn't the first time a seedbank gave the incorrect lineage for a cross on their site.


It's not even a s1 from uk cheese. Mittens said it was something else but I can't recall. Definitely not an s1 of it because I would have kept it otherwise. If I find the text from him I'll post it on the board.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Bro he said it hisself it’s a fake cheese cross. Said that’s why he named it Velveeta breath aka fake cheese. He don’t know what it was he used but he still sold it.


Curious to find out what it actually is - gromer mentioned on the post it was an S1, so going off his comment.
Darth let us know.

Either way velveetabreath is pretty fair naming for any cheese cross - was he supposed to leave any inkling of cheese out of the name because it wasn't the Exodus cut? 

For what it's worth I was told by someone in the know in that circle at the time that the Sherb he used for Sherb Breath was actually Stardust Sherbert not Sunset Sherb. But of course that can't be proven..


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 2, 2020)

Gromer said it was a S1 of a Cheese, not a UK Cheese a week ago when RockyMountain made a post about it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Personally I think he's one of my favorite breeders, never got herms with his gear and it was always at least a keeper per pack. That deserves hype to me if the circumstances state it was possible that he was done for
> 
> Seed Junky hype on the other hand is straight unwarranted.....herm city and as high or higher prices than pug gear.


Ya for sure he one of my favorite as well, glad he's killing it, but let's be real he got a few solid proven males from another breeder and started crossing, also what people don't realize is he's kinda just like us, he's not using some big lab or giant warehouse. Feel like he's done his crosses and testers with more of a tight knit group of home grower types, don't get me wrong some big growers run his stuff but that's why I like thug pug and always have- it's more geared to boutique type growers . His genetics will look good done in bigger setups but will really shine when each plant gets love and care, something that's harder to do when you're growing in a football stadium size setup


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

You guys are getting me all pumped, I got orginal cuts of garlic breath, can't wait to grow some frosty donkey dicks!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Gromer said it was a S1 of a Cheese, not a UK Cheese a week ago when RockyMountain made a post about it.


Given the availability of CSI's UK Cheese S1 (like the pack I just picked up) one would easily assume that was the one he was referring to, so my mistake there if it isn't - but curious to find out what it actually is then.

Either way - if anyone has a pack of it hit me on IG


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Bro if y’all think about it this weed/seed game is just like breeding, fighting, and selling game dogs. When you get that 1 you know it and you let the world know you have a monster. That’s why we buy so many damn packs.


Ya thats what found with a sherb breath and puta breath, this forum has seen my dank! Sherb after 3 runs of dialing in truly reached its potential, 13 zips of trichs that shined like diamonds in a 5gal fabric pot.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats what found with a sherb breath and puta breath, this forum has seen my dank! Sherb after 3 runs of dialing in truly reached its potential, 13 zips of trichs that shined like diamonds in a plant in a 5gal fabric pot.


I might need to pop those Sherbs instead of sellin em... x'D That yield..


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Bro he said it hisself it’s a fake cheese cross. Said that’s why he named it Velveeta breath aka fake cheese. He don’t know what it was he used but he still sold it.


Also dude- the fake cheese was in regards to the name of the strain bro...velvetta, which many people call fake cheese because its processed. Jeeez


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I might need to pop those Sherbs instead of sellin em... x'D That yield..


Ya pfffft you should, if you go back to page 100, you'll see when I finished my 1st run then(had a lil heat stress due to mini split issue), then you see the next run of its clone start becoming a montster, by third- i thought it was going to grow legs and attack me in my sleep.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya pfffft you should, if you go back to page 100, you'll see when I finished my 1st run then(had a lil heat stress due to mini split issue), then you see the next run of its clone start becoming a montster, by third- i thought it was going to grow legs and attack me in my sleep.


Glad i snagged a pack of the Sherb Breath, and still have it. You’re description has me fucking pumped to pop them. They’re the oldest pack of TP gear i have, so out of all the TP gear i have they’ll definitely be the first up along with Dingleberry or UP. Most likely Dingleberry though, because i want to find a nice Cherry Pie dominant male to hit the CP dominant geno of Sugar Rush(Pyxy Styx cut of Wedding Pie x Maitai4 from Clearwater Genetics) i got. The SR6 is spot on CP as far as leaf structure, plant structure, and smell so far. Time will tell though, once it gets jarred up then i’ll know for sure what i’m popping next along side the SB.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Curious to find out what it actually is - gromer mentioned on the post it was an S1, so going off his comment.
> Darth let us know.
> 
> Either way velveetabreath is pretty fair naming for any cheese cross - was he supposed to leave any inkling of cheese out of the name because it wasn't the Exodus cut?
> ...


Stardust Sherb? Any idea on the lineage of it?


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Wait by what you have typed above, are you saying Neptune sells Fake seeds?


It was Neptune's auction site they had them listed on. Gromer got ahold of them and they pulled everything listed from that seller. They listed like 54 packs or something like that at once.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> It was Neptune's auction site they had them listed on. Gromer got ahold of them and they pulled everything listed from that seller. They listed like 54 packs or something like that at once.


Yeah Clarity was needed on your statement. Neptune is one the premier seedbanks around.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yeah Clarity was needed on your statement. Neptune is one the premier seedbanks around.


I've steered clear of them because of that (hadnt heard of them before),but I may look into them if you've had good experience


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Have you ever found a worthy male


I don't breed , I'm a pheno hunter. I am going to start looking and keeping males now, that stuff never interested me at the time now it does. Plus I didn't want to be flowering out males pollen at my place , now I have access to multiple spots its definitely on the table. Its a whole other hobby on top of my already time consuming hobby. But ya some of the males I culled were nice, greatly stacked and stank.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Glad i snagged a pack of the Sherb Breath, and still have it. You’re description has me fucking pumped to pop them. They’re the oldest pack of TP gear i have, so out of all the TP gear i have they’ll definitely be the first up along with Dingleberry or UP. Most likely Dingleberry though, because i want to find a nice Cherry Pie dominant male to hit the CP dominant geno of Sugar Rush(Pyxy Styx cut of Wedding Pie x Maitai4 from Clearwater Genetics) i got. The SR6 is spot on CP as far as leaf structure, plant structure, and smell so far. Time will tell though, once it gets jarred up then i’ll know for sure what i’m popping next along side the SB.


Dude I just germ'd a few packs of clear water today- cake pop and apple tartz. I germ'd today in the paper towels cause tonite is a full moon, remeber colocowboy saying you get great germ rates when its a full moon. Too funny.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

Black cherry pie breath-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> What’s the terps like


Gassy sweet, with overwhelming old-school fuel, this was the stankiest strain of my last run, this and dolato were my best smelling strains


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Bro if you can get you a pack or cut of sour dubb. If you love sour lip smacking terps that get you higher than giraffe pussy. I’ve never smoked weed that made me lick my lips constantly


Fuck, there was a sour dub cross clearwater had but I got something else. That's bog sour dubb right you're referring to right?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Oni and Masonic both have Sour Dubb crosses


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Stardust Sherb? Any idea on the lineage of it?


Nope! I thinkkkk I heard it was a bagseed cut but I might be wrong there.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> So....View attachment 4671798


Worth it!! I found 4 diff keepers and the cut i kept is better then gmo imo. Yall need to stop countin other peoples money.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 2, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Worth it!! I found 4 diff keepers and the cut i kept is better then gmo imo. Yall need to stop countin other peoples money.


I wish the order would have went through. Idc to spend money because I save myself 10x what I spend. 



Dividedsky said:


> Fuck, there was a sour dub cross clearwater had but I got something else. That's bog sour dubb right you're referring to right?


I'm pretty sure you can email the old man himself and get you some sour dubble.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck, there was a sour dub cross clearwater had but I got something else. That's bog sour dubb right you're referring to right?


Sour garlic cookies gmo x sour dub was kicking by bloom. Popped 1 knot. Had that pucker sour lime lemon funk lol


----------



## loop718 (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oni and Masonic both have Sour Dubb crosses


Have you ran his gear yet? Curious how it comes out i have the sour dubb gmo cross


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oni and Masonic both have Sour Dubb crosses


Dubble cream from top dawg cheap on GLO. They have sour dub crossed with sour d bx too but it $65 vs 100. Dubble cream is sour dub x chem D/i95. I started the bog episode of the pot cast today and bog said that sour dubb is actually sour bubble x soma nycd. I’ve always heard it was a rezdog sour diesel ibl male but he says nah it’s the nycd. Fun fact


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 2, 2020)

Two favorite phenos of Moby Grape, and a Garlic Breath 2.0 farther along. All amazing plants, but the green Moby is my favorite, seems to be a funky expression of a Mendobreath leaner while the rest lean more PuTang and also very orange/citrus/pukey. There are some green tangie-like ones too, they reek, but... these two I posted are the standout ones. The green one has a crazy heavy floral "poison" smell that is just so shocking, sweet, heavy and incredible. The purple one smells a lot like PuTang with that grape candy pupil funk mixed with sharp orange and citrus. The garlic breath smells fuckin incredible, super rank and gnarly!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oni and Masonic both have Sour Dubb crosses


and Harrypalms, got 2 packs of Gastanker(Motorbreath 15 x Sour Dubb) from him. My buddy ran some, and that was some of the best smoke i’ve had in a long while. Then again MB 15 and Sour Dubb or two of my top 20!favorite strains. Honestly it could’ve stood toe to toe with sour D as far as the TURP department goes. Straight sour, skunky, motor oil, and diesel. No citrus, and very little pine. Was almost like i was in a time warp. Very clearheaded and relaxing affects and one of the very few strains to not give me any anxiety. Glad i still have a pack of that too.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Have you ran his gear yet? Curious how it comes out i have the sour dubb gmo cross


Nah I haven't grown any of either of theirs yet.
I have 2 packs of Oni's (Trop f2 and Dead Hot Strawberries) and...17 packs of Masonic's.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I wish the order would have went through. Idc to spend money because I save myself 10x what I spend.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can email the old man himself and get you some sour dubble.


Bog is retired because of his wife's health issues and said all the seeds he wouldn't even buy because they are old as hell.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 3, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Bog is retired because of his wife's health issues and said all the seeds he wouldn't even buy because they are old as hell.


Damn that sucks, BOG was one of the first 3 breeders i started following heavy when i first jumped off the porch. Hope everything turns out well for him, because he’s a real chill dude. Got to meet him and Mendo dope at an event the Queen of Dragons, a local dispensary in Redding was holding. Sucks because i had multiple packs of his Sour Grape, Sour Strawberry, Sour Bubble, Bogglegum, and Sour Lifesaver or something like that. Left them in California, because i had planned on coming back and never went back. i called the property owner to grab my stuff for safe keeping, who i was really tight with, and called me back with some really bad news. My “friend“ stole all of my seeds, took all the trim we were supposed to split, left for Oregon, and then had the audacity to start calling me saying that i owed him money. Never been so pissed off in my life. When i was out there that’s when Cookies, Sherbet, and Gelato first started getting popping. Had so many bag seeds from those first original drops(and a lot of TGA packs that got discontinued like the Black Cherry Soda crosses). No reason to dwell on the past though, Karma definitely caught up to him, and she’s a cruel bitch. Apologize for the rant. BOG brings back some really fond memories, as well as some really bad ones.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Bog is retired because of his wife's health issues and said all the seeds he wouldn't even buy because they are old as hell.


Is that recent? I just got email from him start of the growing season this year!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 3, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> The first banana breaths was the black with gold writing label. Anything after that I don’t know about. Only banks had thug then was substrate genetics and GLO.


Lmfao i got afew thug pks from substrate i forgot that bastsrd existed haha..and glo. So very accurate! To fuunyi stil have the substrate beer cozy


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> and Harrypalms, got 2 packs of Gastanker(Motorbreath 15 x Sour Dubb) from him. My buddy ran some, and that was some of the best smoke i’ve had in a long while. Then again MB 15 and Sour Dubb or two of my top 20!favorite strains. Honestly it could’ve stood toe to toe with sour D as far as the TURP department goes. Straight sour, skunky, motor oil, and diesel. No citrus, and very little pine. Was almost like i was in a time warp. Very clearheaded and relaxing affects and one of the very few strains to not give me any anxiety. Glad i still have a pack of that too.


O man that sounds so nice, Dolato cut from in-house was the gassiest terps, when you open the bucket I was curing it in the fuel smelled engulfed you. Fuel terps have never let me down- always killer potency. Never expected the heavy fuel terps from the dolato, dosi x Gelato 41. I really thought it was going to be another sweet smelling strain. Though even some strains I have grown recently have a sweet smell I get fuel smells lingering around especially after the cure. After next run I'm going to probably run just 2 strains in my bigger flower room- meat breath and kushmints. Want to really dial it in and see what I can get the yields up to. My meat breath can throw yields for a stunning looking strain.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O man that sounds so nice, Dolato cut from in-house was the gassiest terps, when you open the bucket I was curing it in the fuel smelled engulfed you. Fuel terps have never let me down- always killer potency. Never expected the heavy fuel terps from the dolato, dosi x Gelato 41. I really thought it was going to be another sweet smelling strain. Though even some strains I have grown recently have a sweet smell I get fuel smells lingering around especially after the cure. After next run I'm going to probably run just 2 strains in my bigger flower room- meat breath and kushmints. Want to really dial it in and see what I can get the yields up to. My meat breath can throw yields for a stunning looking strain.


That’s weird that U mention gelato 41, and getting gassy terps from the crosses. One of my Fudge Ripple(41 x Jet Fuel Gelato WY East Farms fems), was hands-down one of the most pungent gassy strains i’ve ever grown. She had a heavy cookie like structure in veg, so my dumbass didn’t take any cuts assuming she wasn’t going to yield well. U know what they say about assuming, she literally blew every other genotype out of the water in every category, and is one the most regretted decisions i’ve ever made when it comes to growing. The “elite“ cut that got away  .


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s weird that U mention gelato 41, and getting gassy terps from the crosses. One of my Fudge Ripple(41 x Jet Fuel Gelato WY East Farms fems), was hands-down one of the most pungent gassy strains i’ve ever grown. She had a heavy cookie like structure in veg, so my dumbass didn’t take any cuts assuming she wasn’t going to yield well. U know what they say about assuming, she literally blew every other genotype out of the water in every category, and is one the most regretted decisions i’ve ever made when it comes to growing. The “elite“ cut that got away  .


Ya man this one yielded very well, chunky, trichd out colas and the fuel smell was engulfing. My buddy was geeking out when I gave him a sac to smoke, he's also grower he loved the gas smell. By the way- has any watched Cobra Kai on Netflix its surprisingly good. Dude that plays bully Johnny Lawrence in original kk 1 movie is a really good actor. Random I know.


----------



## Railage (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man this one yielded very well, chunky, trichd out colas and the fuel smell was engulfing. My buddy was geeking out when I gave him a sac to smoke, he's also grower he loved the gas smell. By the way- has any watched Cobra Kai on Netflix its surprisingly good. Dude that plays bully Johnny Lawrence in original kk 1 movie is a really good actor. Random I know.


Alright I just hit play on it, I read somewhere that people are saying it’s so much more than you would think it is.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Sep 3, 2020)

Most of the original Dolato I ran were fruity, piney, or cakey, but there were some fuelly ones that packed the biggest punch. I just popped a pack of the Dolato S1 so interested to see what comes from those.
My Peanut Butter Breaths went into flower today, can't wait for them to start getting exciting.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> Alright I just hit play on it, I read somewhere that people are saying it’s so much more than you would think it is.


Ya I thought it would suck but its pretty good, lil corny but good fun. I like the fact the the main character is anti-hero- johnny lawrence. By the way I read its well known in Hollywood that Ralph Macchio rocks a toupee and I definitely noticed from watching.


----------



## Railage (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I thought it would suck but its pretty good, lil corny but good fun. I like the fact the the main character is anti-hero- johnny lawrence. By the way I read its well known in Hollywood that Ralph Macchio rocks a toupee and I definitely noticed from watching.


I digged the first episode, I gotta pay attention and look out for the hair piece lol


----------



## stayatdefcon (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I thought it would suck but its pretty good, lil corny but good fun. I like the fact the the main character is anti-hero- johnny lawrence. By the way I read its well known in Hollywood that Ralph Macchio rocks a toupee and I definitely noticed from watching.


it's pretty good. i went back and watched the original first and it def made the show better.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> it's pretty good. i went back and watched the original first and it def made the show better.


I was born and 83' and have older bros so I digged the 80s vibe of the show


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 3, 2020)

I got 4 more packs, thought the order didn’t go through, seed bank messaged me and I paid. Heck yeah sniping pays off


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> I got 4 more packs, thought the order didn’t go through, seed bank messaged me and I paid. Heck yeah sniping pays off


Did you snag 4 urinal cakes?


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Did you snag 4 urinal cakes?


No but got 1 more Urinal Cake, Sinky Putang, Garlic Breath, Juniors Jello. 
In total 4 Garlic Breath 2.0, 2 Urinal Cake, 2 juniors jello, 1 bubble, 1 honey bells, 1 stinky putang. 
Really excited about Garlic breath and juniors jello. Don’t really want urinal cake or stinky putang, i need them to trade for more PBB


----------



## Socogenetics (Sep 3, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> No but got 1 more Urinal Cake, Sinky Putang, Garlic Breath, Juniors Jello.
> In total 4 Garlic Breath 2.0, 2 Urinal Cake, 2 juniors jello, 1 bubble, 1 honey bells, 1 stinky putang.
> Really excited about Garlic breath and juniors jello. Don’t really want urinal cake or stinky putang, i need them to trade for more PBB


i have pbb to trade


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 3, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> i have pbb to trade


Whenever they get to Canada, any Canadians if interested message my backup account on Instagram @foxseedsco


----------



## stayatdefcon (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I was born and 83' and have older bros so I digged the 80s vibe of the show


for sure. the tunes and all that.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4672673View attachment 4672674View attachment 4672675
> 
> Two favorite phenos of Moby Grape, and a Garlic Breath 2.0 farther along. All amazing plants, but the green Moby is my favorite, seems to be a funky expression of a Mendobreath leaner while the rest lean more PuTang and also very orange/citrus/pukey. There are some green tangie-like ones too, they reek, but... these two I posted are the standout ones. The green one has a crazy heavy floral "poison" smell that is just so shocking, sweet, heavy and incredible. The purple one smells a lot like PuTang with that grape candy pupil funk mixed with sharp orange and citrus. The garlic breath smells fuckin incredible, super rank and gnarly!


Damn dude you take good ass pics. Those are so clear is that from a phone?


----------



## loop718 (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man this one yielded very well, chunky, trichd out colas and the fuel smell was engulfing. My buddy was geeking out when I gave him a sac to smoke, he's also grower he loved the gas smell. By the way- has any watched Cobra Kai on Netflix its surprisingly good. Dude that plays bully Johnny Lawrence in original kk 1 movie is a really good actor. Random I know.


Love it hahaha. I was obsessed with KK as a kid.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 3, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> Shoot if you want to trade pbb for my garlic breath let me know. Pbb been on my want list for an while.


Careful mods will pop in here and give ya the business lol. Better to dm outside of riu


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 3, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Careful mods will pop in here and give ya the business lol. Better to dm outside of riu


Opps deleted! Don't wanna break da rules


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi my thugpug friends, fake or not ?? ^^


----------



## LOKness (Sep 3, 2020)

Popped 3 cherry hills seeds, got 3 females! Just chopped two, one will go another week. Don't ask me about smell my nose doesn't work lol. But other people have said they smell fruity/citrus


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 3, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Only way to tell is pop them brother.


It's exactly what I'm thinking since I received it from strainly ^^


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 3, 2020)

U cake on GLO 220


----------



## LOKness (Sep 3, 2020)

also since you guys were talking about seeds here now, whoever runs the ig page seems like a dumbass. about a two years ago I grew some jillybean f2s that my friend made, got one really pretty pheno that I posted on ig with the hashtag jillybeanf2, then he used my pics to promote mz jill's jillybean f2. I told him that those beans didnt come from her... no response. then he did it again a few months later and when I let him know this time he thought my friend stole the name? it seems like he didnt understand what f2 means. and how do they not have their own promo pics... they have to use random IG pics without even asking or checking that its the right strain?

I grew those f2s before they were ever available from mz jill. I understand that anyone can steal pics of ig and I dont care about that. but it was false advertising and it took me like 10 minutes of explaining to get them to understand that, lol.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 3, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Bog is retired because of his wife's health issues and said all the seeds he wouldn't even buy because they are old as hell.


When did that happen? He was at the Detroit cannabis cup slinging seeds and still has his contact info up. Tons of people have good success popping old stock


----------



## loop718 (Sep 3, 2020)

Usually thug pug is 100% germ rate but eletric snowman was not easy had to crack a couple. Only had 6 germ and only 4 have popped soil


----------



## jtronic (Sep 3, 2020)

Stankasaurus day 55. 
Hard to describe the smell, kinda foul with a slight cherry on the back but still changing.
Nugs are really dense.
She's going 70 days easy.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 3, 2020)

jtronic said:


> Stankasaurus day 55.
> Hard to describe the smell, kinda foul with a slight cherry on the back but still changing.
> Nugs are really dense.
> She's going 70 days easy.


Good job!! Lookin chunky.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 3, 2020)

LOKness said:


> Popped 3 cherry hills seeds, got 3 females! Just chopped two, one will go another week. Don't ask me about smell my nose doesn't work lol. But other people have said they smell fruity/citrus


wow thats the 1 thug pug strain I could find that I really wanted...please come back with a smoke report!


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Is that recent? I just got email from him start of the growing season this year!


I hit him up not long after 4/20 this year and he sent me a list. I was on overgrow when I was like 15-16, bog was my favorite back then. Crazy dude with his vacuum. He’s on an episode of the potcast, a lotta good info in all the breeder interviews on that show.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 3, 2020)

expensive stinky and urinal cake on GLO again


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 4, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> It's exactly what I'm thinking since I received it from strainly ^^


Who did you get them from on their that's the question quite a few cats on their have massive seed stock some of them own their own grow ops others have their own banks and a few hard core collectors as well . If you feel comfortable telling me the seller i might be able to tell you if they are at the very least legit sellers.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I hit him up not long after 4/20 this year and he sent me a list. I was on overgrow when I was like 15-16, bog was my favorite back then. Crazy dude with his vacuum. He’s on an episode of the potcast, a lotta good info in all the breeder interviews on that show.



https://www.rollitup.org/t/bog-seeds.897445/post-15618852
Add bookmark
#167
I have 4 of the SourBubble x GDP going into flower this weekend(ish), and one I am keeping as a mom. They are all the same pheno. Will take pics once I transplant them.

I popped 3 SourBubble OG x Elvis fems over the weekend, all 3 germinated. (earlier I said they were a BX, I was wrong I have some GG4 Elvis bx that I was mixing it up with).

I popped 6 SourBubble from my BOG pack earlier today.

Will keep this thread updated as I progress. @Budget Buds how are yours coming along?

Also, a note, that these packs we got may be the last of an era. Someone posted in another thread at the beginning of June that he has closed up shop  I am not sure though bc his IG has a post on it from after that date? I emailed them, hopefully its not true.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 4, 2020)

Sorry people guess i was wrong about bog  
[IMG alt="ilovereggae"]https://www.rollitup.org/data/avatars/m/1029/1029080.jpg?1598041292[/IMG]
*ilovereggae
Well-Known Member*
Jun 24, 2020

Add bookmark
#169
Got an email back. He has not closed down. Mrs Bog has some health issues though so I am going to place another order to support and before anything changes. Packs are still available but he said Sour Strawberry is about to be retired so I think I'm going to grab that, another SourBubble, and a few others for my vault.


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 4, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Damn dude you take good ass pics. Those are so clear is that from a phone?


Thanks, its from a digital camera with two flashes. Cheap external flashes on amazon step up the game for anyone easy. They are beautiful plants and it helps capture that beauty.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2020)

Ya, might have to send some love up to the bushy old grower! It’s about time for some sour bubble I’d say!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 4, 2020)

Got a pack of rainy lady popped! The leaves on it are so rounded theyre like cartoon clouds! Ill post more pics! I also have stankasaurus on the way, and I could have got meaty one off a buddy...should I pass on the meaty one?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, might have to send some love up to the bushy old grower! It’s about time for some sour bubble I’d say!


At the rate of Thug Pugs pack increase when he retired just think of the goldmine BOG seeds will be.

On another note, has anyone heard or spoken to anyone about bots and these seed drops. One of my buddies was saying folks are using the same ticket scalping bots used for new Jordan's, yeezys, and tickets are now being used for exclusive drops. It makes sense to me how fast stuff is selling out but damn thats gonna make it impossible to keep up with a bots speed to checkout.

Anyone else hear something like this lately?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 4, 2020)

I've heard people claim that - but who would actually know?

And with sites crashing I don't think it's 2000 bots on the site at once - likely actual people fighting over announced drops.


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 4, 2020)

Got a couple sets of these guys. Letting a buddy soak a couple beans this weekend when I get a chance to stop by. Hopefully have pictures in the coming weeks of em once he gets them all settled.


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 4, 2020)

Just got these in! Can't wait to pop em. I just need to find an second set of seeds to run with them.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've heard people claim that - but who would actually know?
> 
> And with sites crashing I don't think it's 2000 bots on the site at once - likely actual people fighting over announced drops.


Because they are being used everywhere. Now that folks have been pushing this whole buy out the line and resell or trade for profit this forces bots to start getting used. They arent illegal and can checkout in as little as 0.2 seconds. You buy one and can use it forever. As long as folks keep up the trend of buying packs you won't grow and to flip for profit then tech like this will be used.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Because they are being used everywhere. Now that folks have been pushing this whole buy out the line and resell or trade for profit this forces bots to start getting used. They arent illegal and can checkout in as little as 0.2 seconds. You buy one and can use it forever. As long as folks keep up the trend of buying packs you won't grow and to flip for profit then tech like this will be used.


But is there any proof there's a single one here or people just assuming because they see them selling out so quick? I'm not saying they are 'not' being used, I just don't see how anyone could actually know unless someone told people they had one going. 

Even if, in theory, there were 0 bots, they'd still sell out in 20 seconds like they do with banks announcing drops to a few thousand people and only listing 25 packs. Someone I know picked up 6 at the wellgrown drop, which makes just under 1/4 of the whole drop there. Bots or not - gotta be lightning to score em.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> But is there any proof there's a single one here or people just assuming because they see them selling out so quick? I'm not saying they are 'not' being used, I just don't see how anyone could actually know unless someone told people they had one going.
> 
> Even if, in theory, there were 0 bots, they'd still sell out in 20 seconds like they do with banks announcing drops to a few thousand people and only listing 25 packs. Someone I know picked up 6 at the wellgrown drop, which makes just under 1/4 of the whole drop there. Bots or not - gotta be lightning to score em.


Fair points. Your right we would only find out that way cuz seedbanks would love people using bots so I wouldnt see them caring too much.

On a happier note my Queen Sugar stretched her roots and is now planted in soil. Can't wait to run.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Who did you get them from on their that's the question quite a few cats on their have massive seed stock some of them own their own grow ops others have their own banks and a few hard core collectors as well . If you feel comfortable telling me the seller i might be able to tell you if they are at the very least legit sellers.


Hi Bigboss, he's name on strainly is Bean_Fiend, I don't think he is a well known reseller, seems to be a grower/seed collector


----------



## stayatdefcon (Sep 4, 2020)

just blockchain for the first time. excellent. responded immediately to my emails and had my packs in the mail the day after he received payment.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 4, 2020)

Urinal Cake 250 now on GLO lol. He just keeps goin up.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Urinal Cake 250 now on GLO lol. He just keeps goin up.


good gosh! glad i got my u-cakes for 80 each


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Urinal Cake 250 now on GLO lol. He just keeps goin up.


It was 220 yesterday ^^


----------



## Budget Buds (Sep 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bog-seeds.897445/post-15618852
> Add bookmark
> #167
> I have 4 of the SourBubble x GDP going into flower this weekend(ish), and one I am keeping as a mom. They are all the same pheno. Will take pics once I transplant them.
> ...


Mine are doing well provided I can keep my dog from eating any more of them. He has eaten 2 of em, I'm now down to 3 in full flower, one in my garage tent with a male SG and 2 Cali Orange being seeded . I did manage to get clones though so not all is lost, I' prolly make a determination of which one i'll keep from the 3 i have left.


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 4, 2020)

Anyone grow future wife or pb lady? If so how is the smoke and how they grow?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 4, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> Anyone grow future wife or pb lady? If so how is the smoke and how they grow?


Schwaggy


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Schwaggy


What you mean?


----------



## loop718 (Sep 4, 2020)

Week 4 bout done sunday starts week 5. I have some stunners this run so excited for chop. 
Halitosis Breath:
Meatbreath Crawns Cut:

PBB Loops Cut:

Random Shots:


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 4, 2020)

Harvest mutual charity auctions started up again, wedding poop and urinal cake at 600


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> But is there any proof there's a single one here or people just assuming because they see them selling out so quick? I'm not saying they are 'not' being used, I just don't see how anyone could actually know unless someone told people they had one going.
> 
> Even if, in theory, there were 0 bots, they'd still sell out in 20 seconds like they do with banks announcing drops to a few thousand people and only listing 25 packs. Someone I know picked up 6 at the wellgrown drop, which makes just under 1/4 of the whole drop there. Bots or not - gotta be lightning to score em.


Bots need certain things in the website to work. You also have to have the exact thing typed into the bot or it won't pick the item up. Most shoe drops are adding a security question like "what color is an orange" and it kills the chance for a bot to get anything. Or they add characters to the name of whats being dropped.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 4, 2020)

Not quite pug related but be careful what you bid on at Neptune boys, 2nd time I've had a problem with them.
First was that dog-mangled chewed up Lime Studly pack - now they sent me a fragile item in a bubblewrap envelope (despite shipping saying 'flat rate' which one assumes means a fr box) and the wax seal was destroyed.

Basically a collector's pack at this point (you don't see these anywhere), seal fully intact on the auction page.

Warning for those who want what they bid on to look like the advertisement, that's 2 for 2 failures for ol' Nep.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 4, 2020)

What do you guys think about "Meaty One"?? Or at least does anyone know anything about "The One" clone? I read what leafly says but does someone really know anything about this pug strain? Meatloaf x the one x some blue moon rocks....i know moon rocks but not meatloaf either


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 4, 2020)

hondorific said:


> What do you guys think about "Meaty One"?? Or at least does anyone know anything about "The One" clone? I read what leafly says but does someone really know anything about this pug strain? Meatloaf x the one x some blue moon rocks....i know moon rocks but not meatloaf either


Meatloaf is a gsc cut. Im pretty sure its the same cut used in meat breath. Im excited for that one, I have 3 packs. Not sure about the others in the lineage. Get you some tribus


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 4, 2020)

Meaty One is basically (Meatloaf x The One BX) because it's Meatloaf x (The One x (The One x Blue Moon Rocks)).

There's an extra 'the one' in there people often miss. As far as I read The One is a sativa heavy strain but Pug assured me that cross ran to the indica side of things, somehow....even though you'd think The One backcrossed would throw in extra sativa influence..


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Meaty One is basically (Meatloaf x The One BX) because it's Meatloaf x (The One x (The One x Blue Moon Rocks)).
> 
> There's an extra 'the one' in there people often miss. As far as I read The One is a sativa heavy strain but Pug assured me that cross ran to the indica side of things, somehow....even though you'd think The One backcrossed would throw in extra sativa influence..


Looks like "the one" is thai x afghani. 2 landraces but one indica and one sativa. So its essentially a 50/50, that coupled with the meatloaf cut explains why its an indica leaner


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm out of the thug hunt so I'm going to let a little secret go, be quick, because they will go fast. I made a second ig account to talk to gromer on (since he blocked my first acct for not giving him thugpuggeneticsauctions address behind his back) and he's actually been fairly cool to talk to since retirement! Well he sent me a pic of his "legit seedbanks" and I noticed he added a bank that I've seen his packs on for years, just never trusted, since they weren't on his "list". Go check out capital city seed bank, they have tang breath, halitosis breath, glukie breath, cactus breath, and 7 of 9. Maybe another 1 or 2 for $150 each


----------



## hondorific (Sep 5, 2020)

Here's the bin I just hooked up...still have to tweak it but they're breathing! @hondorific for a follow will get more in depth as they age n im running some diff ones but this is 1 of the cartoon cloud leaf rainy ladys...1 has a Ttrifecta leaf


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm out of the thug hunt so I'm going to let a little secret go, be quick, because they will go fast. I made a second ig account to talk to gromer on (since he blocked my first acct for not giving him thugpuggeneticsauctions address behind his back) and he's actually been fairly cool to talk to since retirement! Well he sent me a pic of his "legit seedbanks" and I noticed he added a bank that I've seen his packs on for years, just never trusted, since they weren't on his "list". Go check out capital city seed bank, they have tang breath, halitosis breath, glukie breath, cactus breath, and 7 of 9. Maybe another 1 or 2 for $150 each
> View attachment 4674470


If these weren't money order only I would have ordered a few


----------



## hondorific (Sep 5, 2020)

I dont like the packs unsealed :\ Im new I dont know who to trust....ive already been burned


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 5, 2020)

Capital City sold me 'sealed' packs that were opened, and even after admitting they found their other packs to be unsealed as well, it took multiple back and forths for them to take responsibility and let me send them back. Gotta be as advertised or no deal!


----------



## Leetwain (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone want to trade some thug pug for thug pug in the Worcester area. I have urinal cake, stinky putang, GB 2.0 and junior jello. Looking for ppb or anything else. Prob a 4 for 4 if that works! Thanks


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Week 4 bout done sunday starts week 5. I have some stunners this run so excited for chop.
> Halitosis Breath:
> View attachment 4674320Meatbreath Crawns Cut:
> View attachment 4674323View attachment 4674322
> ...


Dude all those look really nice man, halitosis and crawns looks insane, plus dope pheno of pbb breath. These are cuts from previous run you phenohunted right?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm out of the thug hunt so I'm going to let a little secret go, be quick, because they will go fast. I made a second ig account to talk to gromer on (since he blocked my first acct for not giving him thugpuggeneticsauctions address behind his back) and he's actually been fairly cool to talk to since retirement! Well he sent me a pic of his "legit seedbanks" and I noticed he added a bank that I've seen his packs on for years, just never trusted, since they weren't on his "list". Go check out capital city seed bank, they have tang breath, halitosis breath, glukie breath, cactus breath, and 7 of 9. Maybe another 1 or 2 for $150 each
> View attachment 4674470


Haha you're such a sketchball ianc, making another acct to talk to gromer and he actually likes you on your new account and chit chats with you- not knowing you're the same person he blocked. That.. right there is some funny shit, bravo, deserves a clap. I love it.. I have heard he is a grump sometimes.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude all those look really nice man, halitosis and crawns looks insane, plus dope pheno of pbb breath. These are cuts from previous run you phenohunted right?


Thanks no these are all from seed except meatbreath and pbb i found last year in a hunt.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thanks no these are all from seed except meatbreath and pbb i found last year in a hunt.


O word, nice dude, the pbb looks like a really nice pheno, think my #3 pheno of pbb is similar, its the heavier yielding pheno which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O word, nice dude, the pbb looks like a really nice pheno, think my #3 pheno of pbb is similar, its the heavier yielding pheno which I'm looking forward to.


This is not a heavy yielder. 3 zip in a 5 gallon. But its so fucking good i keep one around for the head


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 5, 2020)

I had that same exact tall lanky PBB pheno, let it go but miss it now. That thing stank and was strong. Just couldn’t take the pitiful yield, still have 1/2 a pack of PBB to hunt through , gonna keep a cut for sure from the last 5 seeds and also harvest a bunch of pollen. Got screwed by GLO on a pack of PBB right before the initial thugpug buying crazyness. Need to keep the line going just so I can dip back in in the future. Everyone’s stuff looking awesome in this thread.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 5, 2020)

If anyone is popping pug and want to trade best phenos in the pack HMU on IG @hondorific ..I ran 1 pack of rainy lady this time n ill b running 2xstankasaurus next time. Can anyone chime in on honey bells? Grapefruit cookies it says but I don't have any exp growing either! Shld yield tho yes?


----------



## hondorific (Sep 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I had that same exact tall lanky PBB pheno, let it go but miss it now. That thing stank and was strong. Just couldn’t take the pitiful yield, still have 1/2 a pack of PBB to hunt through , gonna keep a cut for sure from the last 5 seeds and also harvest a bunch of pollen. Got screwed by GLO on a pack of PBB right before the initial thugpug buying crazyness. Need to keep the line going just so I can dip back in in the future. Everyone’s stuff looking awesome in this thread.


Is there a pollen bank anywhere? I'd like to grab some pollen n not worry about the trouble of collecting it/cross pollination!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 5, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Is there a pollen bank anywhere? I'd like to grab some pollen n not worry about the trouble of collecting it/cross pollination!


I’m not aware of a pollen bank. Would be a great idea IMO but I’m not sure of the shelf life of pollen, maybe someone more Knowledgeable will chime in on that.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 5, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Is there a pollen bank anywhere? I'd like to grab some pollen n not worry about the trouble of collecting it/cross pollination!


I've never seen a pollen bank, I've seen 1 breeder sell their pollen consistently and it always sells out in under 10 minutes. 25$ for 33ml of pollen. Its a small amount but enough to chuck with. Trouble is long term storage. Ive used it in a freezer up to a year and it's still been good.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I've never seen a pollen bank, I've seen 1 breeder sell their pollen consistently and it always sells out in under 10 minutes. 25$ for 33ml of pollen. Its a small amount but enough to chuck with. Trouble is long term storage. Ive used it in a freezer up to a year and it's still been good.


What breeder?


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 5, 2020)

People sell Pollen on strainly.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 5, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> People sell Pollen on strainly.


I also just got an open pack of seeds I'm forced to run now for confirmation of authenticity :\

Back on the pollen subject, I think if they said a disclaimer use within 6 weeks that no one could be mad if it didnt work anymore and I would buy the heck out of it...its a different day today, I think it would be successful now


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 5, 2020)

Smoking this little sample nug from my outdoor pbb. Didn’t chop the plant just had to remove some bc of rot. This is barely dry enough but I can’t help it I want to see how the flavor is anyways and I can taste it and it’s strong potency I can tell already just hitting it a couple times while I’m typing. I just put this one’s clone into flower this week so this has me really happy! I hit it with some pbb pollen (stretch pheno) too so hoping they took! Good luck getting seeds and growing to you and your plants


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm out of the thug hunt so I'm going to let a little secret go, be quick, because they will go fast. I made a second ig account to talk to gromer on (since he blocked my first acct for not giving him thugpuggeneticsauctions address behind his back) and he's actually been fairly cool to talk to since retirement! Well he sent me a pic of his "legit seedbanks" and I noticed he added a bank that I've seen his packs on for years, just never trusted, since they weren't on his "list". Go check out capital city seed bank, they have tang breath, halitosis breath, glukie breath, cactus breath, and 7 of 9. Maybe another 1 or 2 for $150 each
> View attachment 4674470


Good looking out, snagged a Cactus Breath. Tried snagging Tang Breath or Glukie Breath, And showed they were in stock but we’re sold out when I got to check out. Heard really good things about the Cactus Breath, so pretty stoked on that one.


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Sol is having a sale on thig pug all packs are $60 think I'm going to snag another 2 pack. Leaning towards glukie breath and meat madness but also liking jedi and halitosis breath.


Any one know were i can get some this thread is old but I been looking for a long tim I just can't afford the $550 packs im disabled and try to grow my own genetics


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 5, 2020)

Greenseth123 said:


> Any one know were i can get some this thread is old but I been looking for a long tim I just can't afford the $550 packs im disabled and try to grow my own genetics


That's an old post dude, stay away from solseeds, they switched owners and are real sketchy, actually don't think there around anymore. Message me on here dude.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What breeder?


He's not big, worlds strongest strains is the dude. He's a Canadian, he hunts through packs and makes his crosses, he finds a nice stud and collects pollen for sales. I most recently got some garlic breath pollen and Mac F1 pollen from him last time. Before that I got wedding crasher pollen, creme rose, sunset sherbert Bx.


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That's an old post dude, stay away from solseeds, they switched owners and are real sketchy, actually don't think there around anymore. Message me on here dude.


Ok whats good my name is curtis how are ya


----------



## hondorific (Sep 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That's an old post dude, stay away from solseeds, they switched owners and are real sketchy, actually don't think there around anymore. Message me on here dude.


Let me msg u...check me out on ig @hondorific

Any1 know if the cactus breath on captiol city are real? Did they ever come in an orange pack?


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 5, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Any1 know if the cactus breath on captiol city are real? Did they ever come in an orange pack?


I asked gromer and he said they are real. I would have bought a pack last night if they accepted bitcoin or credit card.


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 5, 2020)

Tried calling them because I'm in the area but none picked up. Wanted to make sure they still actually got em before I get an money order


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 5, 2020)

Send them an email or a DM on IG - they respond to those, I don't think they answer the phones at Capitol. 

They are a verified pug bank though.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 5, 2020)

hondorific said:


> If anyone is popping pug and want to trade best phenos in the pack HMU on IG @hondorific ..I ran 1 pack of rainy lady this time n ill b running 2xstankasaurus next time. Can anyone chime in on honey bells? Grapefruit cookies it says but I don't have any exp growing either! Shld yield tho yes?


Good idea dude I contact you on IG


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 5, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Is there a pollen bank anywhere? I'd like to grab some pollen n not worry about the trouble of collecting it/cross pollination!


Go to strainly bro, you will find some pollen to grab


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Moby Grape, two fav phenos. WOW is all i can say


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Let me msg u...check me out on ig @hondorific
> 
> Any1 know if the cactus breath on captiol city are real? Did they ever come in an orange pack?


 hey gromer thug pug on Instagram told me his gear was there to i just ordered


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 5, 2020)

@Pupelle drop the anaphalaxys fam


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

What??


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 5, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4675112View attachment 4675113
> Moby Grape, two fav phenos. WOW is all i can say


Nice dude Moby grape wasn't on top of my list of packs to pop, you definitely have me thinking otherwise, damn dude.


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 5, 2020)

my favorite brunch breath cut from last time. Put a cut outside pretty late just to see how it does in the real world. Small plant and totally different structure than the seed plant but progressing nicely


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice man looks good


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 5, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> Tried calling them because I'm in the area but none picked up. Wanted to make sure they still actually got em before I get an money order


They are a store, if you are close, just go over to them


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 5, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Sorry people guess i was wrong about bog
> [IMG alt="ilovereggae"]https://www.rollitup.org/data/avatars/m/1029/1029080.jpg?1598041292[/IMG]
> *ilovereggae
> Well-Known Member*
> ...


I got the list and put in for one each of lifesaver, sour bubble, and sour strawberry. comes with a pack of sour bluetooth. four packs shipped for 165, swag. just waitin on confirmation


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> They are a store, if you are close, just go over to them


Were


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 5, 2020)

Lime Studly! Ogkb pheno and a normal pheno


----------



## Greenseth123 (Sep 5, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## hondorific (Sep 5, 2020)

Heres the cartoon cloud leaf rainy lady! Any1 grown this before? I'm open to all tips and pics of previous harvest! I'm anxious for this 1!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice that makes me happy, like the sound of this- they're already pheno hunted so I can pop some other stuff. He gave me a cut of rainy lady as well. His is absolutely phenomenal. The bud looks fire. He kicked me a cut of rainy lady and 3 cuts of THE pheno of in-house slurricane, his slurri smells like a slush puppie


Hey could you please post some pics of that puppy even if its not in flower? I stepped away for some years and am so anxious to get back into it! Also, I am NEW to any type of quality seed so I'm goin crazy poppin all kinds of beans! I do have a pack of rainy lady going now so I'm interested in what pheno to hunt for! Next up is stankasaurus or honey bells!


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 6, 2020)

Greenseth123 said:


> Were


Capitol city seeds, im french but I think it's washington DC ^^


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 6, 2020)

Just a heads up for those still looking for packs, glo has some available.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 6, 2020)

Outdoor PBB 
Smoking some scissor hash. Loving these pbbs this one is really potent like I remember the others, the flavor on this one is a little harder to tell bc the buds aren’t dried properly yet, but for being super fresh it does have the good terps coming through. Nice big nugs. I’m probably going to grow this one outdoor again next year and try to improve my growing skills. Still have like five phenos to put into flower indoor!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 6, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Let me msg u...check me out on ig @hondorific
> 
> Any1 know if the cactus breath on captiol city are real? Did they ever come in an orange pack?


Messaged TP directly, and said they are 100% legit


----------



## Railage (Sep 6, 2020)

Pressed out a little PBB, 160 micron bags

170 degree press on the left 210 press on the right.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 6, 2020)

Pack of UC arrived the other day, and really pumped to see what this cross can do. Been looking forward to this one ever since Gromer first mentioned it before all the retirement talk. For now though, they’ll have to wait until after the Sherb Breath gets popped, and possibly Cactus Breath since those will be the oldest packs in the vault. Happy growing everyone


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Pack of UC arrived the other day, and really pumped to see what this cross can do. Been looking forward to this one ever since Gromer first mentioned it before all the retirement talk. For now though, they’ll have to wait until after the Sherb Breath gets popped, and possibly Cactus Breath since those will be the oldest packs in the vault. Happy growing everyone


Might have cactus and halitosis on the way here too


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Might have cactus and halitosis on the way here too


Nice, those were the two that i was going back-and-forth from. Decided on the cactus breath due to the mystery behind the mother Cactus(from what i’ve read it seems to be a heavy indica dominant strain, possibly a pure landrace), so definitely should be interesting to see what can be found. Was originally hoping to snag Glukie Breath or Tang Breath, but more than happy to settle for the Cactus Breath.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 6, 2020)

Any thug pug fans from Canada here?


----------



## Railage (Sep 6, 2020)

You guys... Save me from myself.


I might pick up a Bird Breath, I want a cherry but I already have two packs of Michigan Mouth so that’ll basically be a cherry breath thing


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 6, 2020)

Railage said:


> You guys... Save me from myself.
> 
> 
> I might pick up a Bird Breath, I want a cherry but I already have two packs of Michigan Mouth so that’ll basically be a cherry breath thing
> ...


Shoot I want that cherry breath then lol


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice, those were the two that I was going back-and-forth from. Decided on the cactus breath due to the mystery behind the mother Cactus(from what i’ve read it seems to be a heavy indica dominant strain, possibly a pure landrace), so definitely should be interesting to see what can be found. Was originally hoping to snag Glukie Breath or Tang Breath, but more than happy to settle for the Cactus Breath.


I was going to get cactus, hal, and glukie but it didn’t let me so I doubled up on the cactus. I like indicas so I’m glad I did. I’m glad to be getting some of the older crosses with studly. All of them are new to me but I know the pbb is fire so I think the odds are good on different “breath” crosses. Should be getting a meat cut also soon. I’m holding my breath


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 6, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> Shoot I want that cherry breath then lol





Railage said:


> You guys... Save me from myself.
> 
> 
> I might pick up a Bird Breath, I want a cherry but I already have two packs of Michigan Mouth so that’ll basically be a cherry breath thing
> ...


He legit?


----------



## Railage (Sep 6, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> He legit?


I think those are all his collab with Thug Pug, I’ve seen those same pack with an extra Lokey Farms sticker on them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 6, 2020)

Railage said:


> You guys... Save me from myself.
> 
> 
> I might pick up a Bird Breath, I want a cherry but I already have two packs of Michigan Mouth so that’ll basically be a cherry breath thing
> ...


Lokey is definitely legit from what i’ve seen. i definitely would jump in with both feet


----------



## Railage (Sep 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Lokey is definitely legit from what i’ve seen. i definitely would jump in with both feet


ahhh shit.. I’ll get one, the seed source also has a Larry Bird Breath for auction ends tonight at 11:59 central, it’s at $200 rn if anyone wants to try and get one a lil cheaper.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah lokey is the dude that collabed with pug to make those crosses, he's legit.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 6, 2020)

He is fucking legit no worries 
But it seems that for me a larry bird pack is 300usd not 250 ^^


----------



## Railage (Sep 6, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> He is fucking legit no worries
> But it seems that for me a larry bird pack is 300usd not 250 ^^


Did you asked if he shipped out of country or something?

actually that doesn’t make any sense since the other ones are the same price lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 6, 2020)

Capitalizing off of the interest from a few DMs


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 6, 2020)

Railage said:


> You guys... Save me from myself.
> 
> 
> I might pick up a Bird Breath, I want a cherry but I already have two packs of Michigan Mouth so that’ll basically be a cherry breath thing
> ...


Skorange seems to be crazy also, if it's real rks ^^


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 6, 2020)

Railage said:


> Did you asked if he shipped out of country or something?
> 
> actually that doesn’t make any sense since the other ones are the same price lol


No but I already DM him 3 months ago so he knows that I am overseas


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks like I won that Sophiesbreath auction on TSS! 440, well worth it after losing this baby... I need to find this pheno again.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 6, 2020)

Railage said:


> I think those are all his collab with Thug Pug, I’ve seen those same pack with an extra Lokey Farms sticker on them.
> 
> View attachment 4675857View attachment 4675858


Definitely legit, they did the collab with gromer for the larry bird breath, I've been talking to lokey for a bit, really nice guy. Lokey's GB6Trix crosses looking fucking fire also!


----------



## loop718 (Sep 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Definitely legit, they did the collab with gromer for the larry bird breath, I've been talking to lokey for a bit, really nice guy. Lokey's GB6Trix crosses looking fucking fire also!


his crosses always come out fire. Does anybody know what the lineage on the GB6trix is? Grateful breath or something? Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 6, 2020)

loop718 said:


> his crosses always come out fire. Does anybody know what the lineage on the GB6trix is? Grateful breath or something? Lol


O dunno but his shit is insane


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 6, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Looks like I won that Sophiesbreath auction on TSS! 440, well worth it after losing this baby... I need to find this pheno again.
> 
> View attachment 4676076
> 
> View attachment 4676080


That's a solid price right there. Figured it would go for much more than that going by IG auctions. Hopefully you don't get screwed out another auction pack lol


loop718 said:


> his crosses always come out fire. Does anybody know what the lineage on the GB6trix is? Grateful breath or something? Lol


Gg4 x Mendobreath is the male in the cross. Female is colombian x chem?


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 6, 2020)

Glo is not kidding, some unpaid order will be relist


loop718 said:


> his crosses always come out fire. Does anybody know what the lineage on the GB6trix is? Grateful breath or something? Lol


Trix is Columbian gold x Chem d, but no idea for GB6


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 6, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> That's a solid price right there. Figured it would go for much more than that going by IG auctions. Hopefully you don't get screwed out another auction pack lol
> 
> Gg4 x Mendobreath


True that ...Im pumped I scored LarryBB Dark! I've been waiting and looking for awhile and it's a fair deal!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> True that I got a larry Dark, been waiting and looking for awhile and it a fair deal!


What's the Larry dark? Not familiar with that one


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 6, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> What's the Larry dark? Not familiar with that one


Nah, I was saying I got a larry bird breath, darkplagueis. Like letting you know, haha sorry for the confusion..haha thats funny though


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 6, 2020)

boy's name is darthhhhh! hahah


----------



## Socal76 (Sep 6, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Glo is not kidding, some unpaid
> Trix is Columbian gold x Chem d, but no idea for GB6



I happened to look at the Glo site today and it had a Urinal Cake and Garlic Breath 2.0 available.....I decided to buy both....

They seemed more expensive than some of the other seeds I have purchased so hopefully they come out decent...


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nah, I was saying I got a larry bird breath, darkplagueis. Like letting you know, haha sorry for the confusion..haha thats funny though


Oh gotcha man haha. Chopped those ice cream cakes x meatbreath today I'll send ya some seeds soon. 


Misterpfffff said:


> boy's name is darthhhhh! hahah


Haha yep it's darth! When I was young I thought it was Dark Vader!

First I had thought it was some rare cross


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 6, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Oh gotcha man haha. Chopped those ice cream cakes x meatbreath today I'll send ya some seeds soon.
> 
> 
> Haha yep it's darth! When I was young I thought it was Dark Vader!
> ...


Haha o ya it is darth, don't know why I wrote dark...lol. guess I'm tired


----------



## Railage (Sep 6, 2020)

The Tang Breaths on Capital City Seedbank will let you put them in your cart but not check out but the dude said that he does still have a few if anyone is interested.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 6, 2020)

Sniped that LBB from Seed Source auction as well  260, pretty much same as Lokey unless he keeps quoting 300 now.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sniped that LBB from Seed Source auction as well  260, pretty much same as Lokey unless he keeps quoting 300 now.


I Saw that biz .. it was all going going and it was gone.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sniped that LBB from Seed Source auction as well  260, pretty much same as Lokey unless he keeps quoting 300 now.


Nice grab !!


----------



## Railage (Sep 7, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Glo is not kidding, some unpaid order will be relist
> Trix is Columbian gold x Chem d, but no idea for GB6


I think it’s just Gorilla Breath 6 X Trix, I was creepin last night and found all kinds of pics of the Gorilla Breath and then Trix Breath and all kinds of shit, just couldn’t figure out the Trix part.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2020)

Railage said:


> I think it’s just Gorilla Breath 6 X Trix, I was creepin last night and found all kinds of pics of the Gorilla Breath and then Trix Breath and all kinds of shit, just couldn’t figure out the Trix part.


Ya you might be right, the ppb x gb6trix looks fire though


----------



## loop718 (Sep 7, 2020)

Did gromer breed gb6trix? I saw in a comment


Railage said:


> I think it’s just Gorilla Breath 6 X Trix, I was creepin last night and found all kinds of pics of the Gorilla Breath and then Trix Breath and all kinds of shit, just couldn’t figure out the Trix part.


gromer bread that also right?


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Did gromer breed gb6trix? I saw in a comment
> 
> gromer bread that also right?


have no idea


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 7, 2020)

Fresh snips of Billy or The Tony cut of stank hit your boy up at @b_EastCoastGenetics508


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sniped that LBB from Seed Source auction as well  260, pretty much same as Lokey unless he keeps quoting 300 now.


You sniped me I was too busy playing warzone to keep track. Looks like you quick scoped me.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 7, 2020)

Railage said:


> I think it’s just Gorilla Breath 6 X Trix, I was creepin last night and found all kinds of pics of the Gorilla Breath and then Trix Breath and all kinds of shit, just couldn’t figure out the Trix part.


I think it's Female (colombian x Chem) x male (gg4 x Mendobreath) which is aka gorilla breath. And no gromer did not breed or make that line.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 7, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I think it's Female (colombian x Chem) x male (gg4 x Mendobreath) which is aka gorilla breath. And no gromer did not breed or make that line.


Maybe hes saying he has bred with it? Whenever lokey posts gb6trix he hash tags thugpug genetics too.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Maybe hes saying he has bred with it? Whenever lokey posts gb6trix he hash tags thugpug genetics too. View attachment 4676651


 I assume he tagged him because the male is gorilla breath which gromer made? 

Unless he also made the female. Idk.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I assume he tagged him because the male is gorilla breath which gromer made?
> 
> Unless he also made the female. Idk.


Ya I think your right I assumed he was tagged and said right because he is closely related to that cross, you could almost consider it a colab since it has the mendobreath in it. But thats definitely bred by lokey, that's their flagship male.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I think your right I assumed he was tagged and said right because he is closely related to that cross, you could almost consider it a colab since it has the mendobreath in it. But thats definitely bred by lokey, that's their flagship male.


Just weird he said right when asked he bred it.


----------



## thepiks (Sep 7, 2020)

where can one buy Lokey Farm genetics? In particular PeanutButterBreath X GB6Trix


----------



## thepiks (Sep 7, 2020)

would love to grow some of this


----------



## loop718 (Sep 7, 2020)

thepiks said:


> where can one buy Lokey Farm genetics? In particular PeanutButterBreath X GB6Trix


Dm on ig


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Just weird he said right when asked he bred it.


Ya true


----------



## Railage (Sep 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Just weird he said right when asked he bred it.


seems like he says just about anything.


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Any thug pug fans from Canada here?


Canadian here! Hope to find some people to trade cuts with in the near future. I'm hunting a pack of wedding poop and 2 packs of KKB right now, some are week 5 of flower and the rest will be flowered in 2-3 weeks. 

Also have packs of PBB, GB2.0, Stank, Meaty One, and possibly some Urinal cake.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Canadian here! Hope to find some people to trade cuts with in the near future. I'm hunting a pack of wedding poop and 2 packs of KKB right now, some are week 5 of flower and the rest will be flowered in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Also have packs of PBB, GB2.0, Stank, Meaty One, and possibly some Urinal cake.


Im near Toronto and will be hunting a handful of garlic butters and probably a pack of grease monkey f2's soon as i finish rebuilding my room.

Other pug packs i have are wedding poop x 2, meaty one, squatch, mule fuel, and 8 pbb


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 7, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Did gromer breed gb6trix? I saw in a comment
> 
> gromer bread that also right?


Pretty sure gb6trix was bred by ABF. He talks about that strain a lot in his potcast episode. It’s in many of his strains, one of his favorite cultivars.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 7, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Pretty sure gb6trix was bred by ABF. He talks about that strain a lot in his potcast episode. It’s in many of his strains, one of his favorite cultivars.


Ya idk just funny i saw that comment where he said he bred it.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 7, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Pretty sure gb6trix was bred by ABF. He talks about that strain a lot in his potcast episode. It’s in many of his strains, one of his favorite cultivars.


Gromer just say yes, but in fact its a collab bred by abf


----------



## nc208 (Sep 7, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Canadian here! Hope to find some people to trade cuts with in the near future. I'm hunting a pack of wedding poop and 2 packs of KKB right now, some are week 5 of flower and the rest will be flowered in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Also have packs of PBB, GB2.0, Stank, Meaty One, and possibly some Urinal cake.


Nice. Its hard finding locals who are into quality gear. The Canadian section for medicinal here sucks balls, its the same 5 or 6 ppl creating random threads every day about how much they hate legal weed.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 7, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Let me msg u...check me out on ig @hondorific
> 
> Any1 know if the cactus breath on captiol city are real? Did they ever come in an orange pack?


Yes on orange pack


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 7, 2020)

Pbb- same pheno as my outdoor that I put pics of- first run indoor day 7 from flip pbb!  Getting those cactus and halitosis breath beans too. Probably pop some cactus first


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 7, 2020)

Glukie Breath day 42F


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Im near Toronto and will be hunting a handful of garlic butters and probably a pack of grease monkey f2's soon as i finish rebuilding my room.
> 
> Other pug packs i have are wedding poop x 2, meaty one, squatch, mule fuel, and 8 pbb


Ya id be down man, pm I have a lot of cuts available


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2020)

Just saw the Canadian part so nm dude


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude Moby grape wasn't on top of my list of packs to pop, you definitely have me thinking otherwise, damn dude.


The terps are insane, I am really impressed.
Stinky PuTang was fun, but this is next level! Def pop em.


Trillmatic420 said:


> @Pupelle drop the anaphalaxys fam


In the works, probably May or June.. 2021


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 8, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Pbb- same pheno as my outdoor that I put pics of- first run indoor day 7 from flip pbb!  Getting those cactus and halitosis breath beans too. Probably pop some cactus first
> View attachment 4677192View attachment 4677193


Nice man, you running HLG's?


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 8, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> You sniped me I was too busy playing warzone to keep track. Looks like you quick scoped me.


Mr Piffffffffff with the 360" No Scope !


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice man, you running HLG's?


You running HLG as well Divi ?


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks! That’s the spider 5000 or whatever it’s called. I like it! I think ppl are right when they talk about needing more mag using led. It’s a nice light for a noob especially lol


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice. Its hard finding locals who are into quality gear. The Canadian section for medicinal here sucks balls, its the same 5 or 6 ppl creating random threads every day about how much they hate legal weed.


Canadas legal weed system is a joke, my family in Nova Scotia only can buy weed at the beer store for like 15 bucks a gram, more then a mickey of vodka totally makes sense.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> Canadas legal weed system is a joke, my family in Nova Scotia only can buy weed at the beer store for like 15 bucks a gram, more then a mickey of vodka totally makes sense.


Slowly getting better. Qwest had thug pugs Puta Breath, they got gmo, wedding cake, kush mints, gg4, black lime reserve, Mac 1, gelato 33, 41 etc. So there's some who have fire but its priced at 20$ a gram which is stupid expensive. Then we got some new guys who have been hitting hard with under 7$ a gram of decent stuff. You don't get this stuff in Nova Scotia? The quality is getting there but pricing is still out of most ppls reach at 20 a gram. 
The Puta breath I had from them was damn good, but I felt stupid paying 70$ for an 1/8th.


----------



## Railage (Sep 8, 2020)

Just got my payment dropped off for the Larry Bird Breath, I’m stoked.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2020)

Railage said:


> Just got my payment dropped off for the Larry Bird Breath, I’m stoked.


Damn, nice score on that one. Looking forward to see what you find out of those.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Slowly getting better. Qwest had thug pugs Puta Breath, they got gmo, wedding cake, kush mints, gg4, black lime reserve, Mac 1, gelato 33, 41 etc. So there's some who have fire but its priced at 20$ a gram which is stupid expensive. Then we got some new guys who have been hitting hard with under 7$ a gram of decent stuff. You don't get this stuff in Nova Scotia? The quality is getting there but pricing is still out of most ppls reach at 20 a gram.
> The Puta breath I had from them was damn good, but I felt stupid paying 70$ for an 1/8th.


I haven’t paid for weed in 4 years also live in Ontario, but I hear crazy stuff about the system from my family that live in Nova Scotia still. Mid grade PGR, buying limits, random hermies bananas, not cured right etc... it will probably get better but I’m not paying for anything when I visit again.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 8, 2020)

Railage said:


> Just got my payment dropped off for the Larry Bird Breath, I’m stoked.


Me as well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2020)

Just seen this on instagram, and can’t confirm if this is true or not. Urinal Cake going for 2K at auction? That’s pretty insane, glad i was able to get one from OES, and another from Terpy. in my opinion, i think Dingleberry has been the most slept on cross out of this new drop. Definitely looking forward to popping those along with all of the rest of the TP gear i have. Wish i would’ve grabbed one more of Stank and Billy, but at least i was able to snag one.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just seen this on instagram, and can’t confirm if this is true or not. Urinal Cake going for 2K at auction? That’s pretty insane, glad i was able to get one from OES, and another from Terpy. in my opinion, i think Dingleberry has been the most slept on cross out of this new drop. Definitely looking forward to popping those along with all of the rest of the TP gear i have. Wish i would’ve grabbed one more of Stank and Billy, but at least i was able to snag one.


I agree Im anxious to try dingle berry too!


----------



## nc208 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just seen this on instagram, and can’t confirm if this is true or not. Urinal Cake going for 2K at auction? That’s pretty insane, glad i was able to get one from OES, and another from Terpy. in my opinion, i think Dingleberry has been the most slept on cross out of this new drop. Definitely looking forward to popping those along with all of the rest of the TP gear i have. Wish i would’ve grabbed one more of Stank and Billy, but at least i was able to snag one.


You can find it on strainly for 400 right now so unless its the thug pug charity auction thats got wedding poop and urinal cake, then that price is stupid.

My moneys on Juniors Jello being the heater.


----------



## Silencio (Sep 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just seen this on instagram, and can’t confirm if this is true or not. Urinal Cake going for 2K at auction? That’s pretty insane, glad i was able to get one from OES, and another from Terpy. in my opinion, i think Dingleberry has been the most slept on cross out of this new drop. Definitely looking forward to popping those along with all of the rest of the TP gear i have. Wish i would’ve grabbed one more of Stank and Billy, but at least i was able to snag one.


I don't think any thugpug packs are going for 2k, let alone a pack nobody's even run yet. There are still banks that haven't dropped yet.

IG auctions in particular are ridiculous. I remember seeing carls shoes going for $400 CAD (frostedphenos auction) while SHN still had $80 packs for sale. The auctions from seedbanks directly seem to be easier to find a bargain at.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 8, 2020)

Silencio said:


> I don't think any thugpug packs are going for 2k, let alone a pack nobody's even run yet. There are still banks that haven't dropped yet.
> 
> IG auctions in particular are ridiculous. I remember seeing carls shoes going for $400 CAD (frostedphenos auction) while SHN still had $80 packs for sale. The auctions from seedbanks directly seem to be easier to find a bargain at.


Ya thats just insane 2k you gotta be fucking kidding me, I can score top notch cuts for $10 each if you buy 30+ cuts.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2020)

Silencio said:


> I don't think any thugpug packs are going for 2k, let alone a pack nobody's even run yet. There are still banks that haven't dropped yet.
> 
> IG auctions in particular are ridiculous. I remember seeing carls shoes going for $400 CAD (frostedphenos auction) while SHN still had $80 packs for sale.


True, probably just trying to add a sense of urgency. Can’t really blame him, because i personally think this cross will warrant all the hype surrounding it. Missed out on the Carl’s shoes, and every time i see her page or her post about Carl’s shoes, it makes me give myself a little kick in the ass every time. She’s doing some of her own crosses and drops using TP‘s gear, so i might pick up one of those. Poop Shoe is the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats just insane 2k you gotta be fucking kidding me, I can score top notch cuts for $10 each if you buy 30+ cuts.


True, that’s what i was thinking shit can‘t you get 2 to 4 of JC’s cut of Meat Breath for that price. Not to mention some other good cuts as well. i understand the auction for charity in that range, but for just one? As you said they’re still available at GLO(at least every now and then, and you better have a quick trigger finger), and some haven’t even dropped theirs yet. Seems pretty insane to me, but to each their own, who am i to judge how someone spendS the money they earned.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, that’s what i was thinking shit can‘t you get 2 to 4 of JC’s cut of Meat Breath for that price. Not to mention some other good cuts as well.


Ya man with all the people that are growing top-notch genetics, all the packs popped over the years, all the keepers around, I've noticed if you have connections around my area there is a influx of elite and high-end clones available pretty much everywhere.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You can find it on strainly for 400 right now so unless its the thug pug charity auction thats got wedding poop and urinal cake, then that price is stupid.
> 
> My moneys on Juniors Jello being the heater.


According to the strainly thread, they are shutting down for awhile soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 8, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> According to the strainly thread, they are shutting down for awhile soon.


There's a few other big vendors out there


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man with all the people that are growing top-notch genetics, all the packs popped over the years, all the keepers around, I've noticed if you have connections around my area there is a influx of elite and high-end clones available pretty much everywhere.


Not where i’m at, 99% of the people don’t want to clone, and do all that extra work. They just want feminized seeds, and harvest what they grew. So once i get a better spot which should be very soon, it’s only going to take that one person with the knowledge, genetics, know how, the will to do it, and it’s a wrap. Way too many rich kids, and a lot of tourists with a lot of money. So if the quality is consistent, it’s basically game over. Trying to put on as many of my close friends as i can, and pass that knowledge down. That way i can help my community, and not just myself.bMost of the people that own houses where i’m at, only vacation here, or stay here six months out of the year so they don’t have to pay state taxes.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmm thinking all banks had dropped?


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 8, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Hmm thinking all banks had dropped?


Hope they didn't lol. I want to get more pug without giving up my left nut.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> I haven’t paid for weed in 4 years also live in Ontario, but I hear crazy stuff about the system from my family that live in Nova Scotia still. Mid grade PGR, buying limits, random hermies bananas, not cured right etc... it will probably get better but I’m not paying for anything when I visit again.


I’ll buy stuff from the stores more out of Curiosity rather than necessity. Never found anything close to what I can produce at home as far as Quality goes. And most legal stuff thst is half decent gonna run you $50 fir 3.5g’s anyways so what’s the point ?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 8, 2020)

New 3 arrived! Also going to meet up with a friend this week to scoop another meatbreath traded him two lime studleys for it awhile back but haven't seen him cause covid. Just in case these 2 of 3 keepers I have still Herm after I take cuts. 

On the plus a vendor hit me up and said if he has any extra urinals he could hook me up with a couple. Still waiting for his response but if I get a couple I'll definitely make F2s.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 8, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> New 3 arrived! Also going to meet up with a friend this week to scoop another meatbreath traded him two lime studleys for it awhile back but haven't seen him cause covid. Just in case these 2 of 3 keepers I have still Herm after I take cuts.
> 
> On the plus a vendor hit me up and said if he has any extra urinals he could hook me up with a couple. Still waiting for his response but if I get a couple I'll definitely make F2s.


Killer line up! I too have michigan mouth is that a studley cross? I think that and childs breath are the last of my studleys. You got some gems in there.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 8, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> New 3 arrived! Also going to meet up with a friend this week to scoop another meatbreath traded him two lime studleys for it awhile back but haven't seen him cause covid. Just in case these 2 of 3 keepers I have still Herm after I take cuts.
> 
> On the plus a vendor hit me up and said if he has any extra urinals he could hook me up with a couple. Still waiting for his response but if I get a couple I'll definitely make F2s.


 Traaaaades!


----------



## Railage (Sep 8, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Killer line up! I too have michigan mouth is that a studley cross? I think that and childs breath are the last of my studleys. You got some gems in there.


Cherry Pie, Cherry Puff, Cherry Pie Breath X MendobreathF2


----------



## hondorific (Sep 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not where i’m at, 99% of the people don’t want to clone, and do all that extra work. They just want feminized seeds, and harvest what they grew. So once i get a better spot which should be very soon, it’s only going to take that one person with the knowledge, genetics, know how, the will to do it, and it’s a wrap. Way too many rich kids, and a lot of tourists with a lot of money. So if the quality is consistent, it’s basically game over. Trying to put on as many of my close friends as i can, and pass that knowledge down. That way i can help my community, and not just myself.bMost of the people that own houses where i’m at, only vacation here, or stay here six months out of the year so they don’t have to pay state taxes.


Same here...its still on the hush where I am. So I'm on an island...I have HELP wrote in the sand...but I'm also building a boat...I got 100 beans brewin right now and i had better have a keeper! So far had 2 herm on me (I had light on 24/7 for weeks), ill never buy mutant house again, and I just keep getting more and more thug! 2xstank, 1 rainy lady, 1 honey bells, 1 stinky putang...Honestly I'd like to JOIN a pheno hunting circle if they have those? Have a group of 20 people each buy 1 pack of the same seeds and all share pictures/smoke and clone the best 1 for all. Sounds pretty cool I'm sure its done somewhere if anyone can guide me in right direction?


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Same here...its still on the hush where I am. So I'm on an island...I have HELP wrote in the sand...but I'm also building a boat...I got 100 beans brewin right now and i had better have a keeper! So far had 2 herm on me (I had light on 24/7 for weeks), ill never buy mutant house again, and I just keep getting more and more thug! 2xstank, 1 rainy lady, 1 honey bells, 1 stinky putang...Honestly I'd like to JOIN a pheno hunting circle if they have those? Have a group of 20 people each buy 1 pack of the same seeds and all share pictures/smoke and clone the best 1 for all. Sounds pretty cool I'm sure its done somewhere if anyone can guide me in right direction?


Now your learning !


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Traaaaades!


I like trades


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Same here...its still on the hush where I am. So I'm on an island...I have HELP wrote in the sand...but I'm also building a boat...I got 100 beans brewin right now and i had better have a keeper! So far had 2 herm on me (I had light on 24/7 for weeks), ill never buy mutant house again, and I just keep getting more and more thug! 2xstank, 1 rainy lady, 1 honey bells, 1 stinky putang...Honestly I'd like to JOIN a pheno hunting circle if they have those? Have a group of 20 people each buy 1 pack of the same seeds and all share pictures/smoke and clone the best 1 for all. Sounds pretty cool I'm sure its done somewhere if anyone can guide me in right direction?


Sounds like a good plan to me, that way everyone benefits, and also can further the line by keeping the best stud as well.


----------



## Socogenetics (Sep 9, 2020)

Too has urinal cake for 280 and stinky for 250
Also mmjglass has urinal, stinky, dingle,unicorn poop, puta and a few other rated.


----------



## Socogenetics (Sep 9, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> Too has urinal cake for 280 and stinky for 250
> Also mmjglass has urinal, stinky, dingle,unicorn poop, puta and a few other rated.


Glo seedbank


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

Liking the team pheno searching idea! Just wait till no one has to be all secret about their address and we can just mail all the fire to each other and breed with the best that the group votes on. I got a good looking pbb male rn, ill post pics when he’s bigger. He has an in between ogkb and stretch structure. Also have some pbb f’2 seeds that I made with a stretch male and that outdoor pbb I posted. (Just checked one of the buds on that branch yesterday and got a half pack)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Liking the team pheno searching idea! Just wait till no one has to be all secret about their address and we can just mail all the fire to each other and breed with the best that the group votes on. I got a good looking pbb male rn, ill post pics when he’s bigger. He has an in between ogkb and stretch structure. Also have some pbb f’2 seeds that I made with a stretch male and that outdoor pbb I posted. (Just checked one of the buds on that branch yesterday and got a half pack)


Shit i’m all for it, if it benefits everybody, why not. Most of us on this thread got a lot of his gear, and most of his best gear. So not only could we benefit ourselves, but we could benefit the community as well. Sounds like a real righteous endeavor to me.


----------



## Socogenetics (Sep 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit i’m all for it, if it benefits everybody, why not. Most of us on this thread got a lot of his gear, and most of his best gear. So not only could we benefit ourselves, but we could benefit the community as well. Sounds like a real righteous endeavor to me.


I would also be down and have access to a large selection of thug


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 9, 2020)

Got two packs of Mule Fuel(that came with the Garlic Butter freebies), One Billy, one Stank, two UC, two Dingleberry, one Sherb Breath, 2 PBB, one Honey Bells, two PD Breath, and two UP’s. So definitely should be able to find some absolutely stunning ladies, and some absolute swole studs. Definitely open to sharing cuts, and pollen


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit i’m all for it, if it benefits everybody, why not. Most of us on this thread got a lot of his gear, and most of his best gear. So not only could we benefit ourselves, but we could benefit the community as well. Sounds like a real righteous endeavor to me.


Ok whos the TOP DAWG of the Thug Pug Grow Group? Who should be appointed? This person will be doing some work with shipping cpl times a year and wld b the only person with peoples addresses (I wld suggest finding a neutral address anyways)
@hondorific IG

Edit: I am suggesting someone else to be clear


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Ok whos the TOP DAWG of the Thug Pug Grow Group? Who should be appointed? This person will be doing some work with shipping cpl times a year and wld b the only person with peoples addresses (I wld suggest finding a neutral address anyways)
> @hondorific IG


Honestly there should be no top dog in my opinion, it should be a group collective effort.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly there should be no top dog in my opinion, it should be a group collective effort.


I want to agree but am worried about the address issue.


----------



## Socogenetics (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I want to agree but am worried about the address issue.


P.O. Boxes are cheap


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Socogenetics said:


> P.O. Boxes are cheap


Aren't they ultimately still registered to u though? They may be separate from grow op but can still face trouble. Problem with a group is 1 bad apple


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Maybe co group leader ?


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

The mailman isn’t going to give out your address and isn’t trying to get you. Their job is mail, not dare program. Little seeds and pieces of stems aren’t on the mailman’s mind. Mailman just wants to get the mail in, get the mail out and go home lol


----------



## SlightlySpaded (Sep 9, 2020)

Just grabbed a Urinal Cake from GLO. Still a Juniors Jello and Stinky Putang up.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> The mailman isn’t going to give out your address and isn’t trying to get you. Their job is mail, not dare program. Little seeds and pieces of stems aren’t on the mailman’s mind. Mailman just wants to get the mail in, get the mail out and go home lol


I'm talking about people having peoples addresses or even po boxes..it still isn't preferred. I mean people can always do what they want I just thght it wld help to have an appointed trustee. The group wld make decisions n have leader execute


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh and here's Cera BTW (triceratops)


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Killer line up! I too have michigan mouth is that a studley cross? I think that and childs breath are the last of my studleys. You got some gems in there.


Yeah these are the ones I'm definitely holding onto. I got some more packs that I trade for stuff here and there that I'm not as fond of.

Michigan mouth is cherry pie breath x Studly, seen some killer stuff out of those man. I recently got that from terpy too. Never had it before. Wish I had kept a couple more packs that I auctioned but hindsight is 20/20! 

Sophisticated Lady crosses I think are equally as interesting. Probably bigger yields than the breaths in thinking, haven't ran em. Popped a Sophie's And ghost breath over a year back and none germinated l. 
Aside from the sunny lady I'll probably put most these packs in the fridge. Gonna do a big fem hunt next with about 6-8 different packs of a couple breeders``


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

Still have to use good discernment with people and letting ppl know where you live and stuff that’s true, especially internet strangers. I personally feel like the regulars on the forum and breeders and vendors are good honest ppl and I’ve dealt with several of them, and have had all positive experiences. A lot of us here are very passionate about growing and breeding. I know I am and want to help contribute here with this. This is awesome that we can communicate instantly online with pics, and we can have genetics delivered to each other to see what is best and what isn’t. I want to take advantage of the opportunity we have! I don’t have grower friends around me period. Much less friends trying to share and help me out and work with me on something I love. I’m down y’all just dm me or email [email protected]
The leader is the cannabis plant. We’re just the hashassins doing the missions.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 9, 2020)

After I Phenosearch PBB, Garlic breath 2.0 maybe juniors jello, koffee bx2
Anyone that wants my f1 cuts of thugpug, in canada I’ll maybe be able to help you after I’m done crossing my pheno searched Honey Booboo (Bubba Kush x Capt.Krypt OG(OG Kush)) from DNA Genetics limited edition.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

You guys should do a collective, charge a small fee like 50 bucks to join to keep scammers away. For trust its hard with strangers, you could share driver license with each other so everyone knows whose where. Or use friends as a shipping point. Or even find a somewhat local spot for most of you and do road trip meet ups to share cuts. Or if someone lives in a legal area they could be the shipping person so only 1 person knows everyone's address and folks send their stuff to them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 9, 2020)

Honestly man, i think you’re making things way too complicated. We’re a bunch of stoners, i’m sure we can figure it out, and just go with the flow. This isn’t Communist China where we need a chairman, and all that shit. Just my opinion on it, we’re just folks that like good weed, and are willing to share. Like someone else stated, if someone’s worried about their address, just use a PO Box, or even a friends house that has nothing to do with it. Mailmen could really give a shit about seeds, and cuttings. Just look at it this way, people are literally sending hemp flower in the mail, and had some issues at first but not anymore.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 9, 2020)

My ogkb pbb leaners. Different than my last fem I flowered out. These seem to not have as tight nodes. One actually kinda topped itself and the other was a 3x3 from seed. Took cuts but not sure either is worthy to keep. Pic 1-2 is the 3x3 pic 2 is the one that topped itself somehow


----------



## Railage (Sep 9, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> My ogkb pbb leaners. Different than my last fem I flowered out. These seem to not have as tight nodes. One actually kinda topped itself and the other was a 3x3 from seed. Took cuts but not sure either is worthy to keep. Pic 1-2 is the 3x3 pic 2 is the one that topped itself somehow View attachment 4678552View attachment 4678553View attachment 4678554


I tried to throw mine away but I couldn’t do it..


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 9, 2020)

Damn those are cool as fuck man. Was that when he was on IC testing for gage? Death breath! I take it Deathstar OG x MBf2. Gotta be awesome. Gromers selections haha it's like seeing bezos in that little ass office with the shitty banner hanging above him. Bet he never thought he'd blow up like this frenzy has, shit I've been collecting his work for 4 years and never saw this wave coming. 


nc208 said:


> You guys should do a collective, charge a small fee like 50 bucks to join to keep scammers away. For trust its hard with strangers, you could share driver license with each other so everyone knows whose where. Or use friends as a shipping point. Or even find a somewhat local spot for most of you and do road trip meet ups to share cuts. Or if someone lives in a legal area they could be the shipping person so only 1 person knows everyone's address and folks send their stuff to them.


That's gonna be a hard naaaaah for me dog lol. Too many crazy ass people in this world for me to be that cool. I don't even want my safe address to be burned. I can barely trust people I've known for 20 years. Let alone some stranger behind an avatar. Secrecy is still my priority. Regardless of legality. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You guys should do a collective, charge a small fee like 50 bucks to join to keep scammers away. For trust its hard with strangers, you could share driver license with each other so everyone knows whose where. Or use friends as a shipping point. Or even find a somewhat local spot for most of you and do road trip meet ups to share cuts. Or if someone lives in a legal area they could be the shipping person so only 1 person knows everyone's address and folks send their stuff to them.


I like the small fee idea to keep people out...any other reactions?

And since its pretty much unanimous, TIME TO PICK A STRAIN to focus a run on!!


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 9, 2020)

OES has garlic breath 2.0 up for 200 FYI


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

To me supporting cannabis and breaking laws against it is a good thing...growing, transporting, whatever, because it’s a plant that gives us healing medicine. It’s like slavery laws. We praise the people helping slaves to freedom as heroes, because they broke the law to do a good thing for others. 
I have always lived in places where cannabis was illegal, and I have always considered it an unjust law that I don’t care about breaking. And I’m glad other people break them too!
**But don’t put yourselves at more risk than you should, and I have to follow my own advice too. Before too long growing cannabis won’t be any bigger of a deal than growing anything else, and it won’t be anything out of the ordinary to send friends seeds or cuts or bud.


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 9, 2020)

Urinal Cake for 500 at OES


----------



## Railage (Sep 9, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Urinal Cake for 500 at OES


lol someone got it


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 9, 2020)

Geeze.... 500 shit better be fire


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2020)

I’m sure it’s fire but it’s on the untested list no? For what it’s worth I wish gromer got the benefit instead of the profiteers.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah this is why I won't shop at GLO or OES anymore. Too much greed.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2020)

OES used to be a good spot. He got greedy.
But then again, he just saw the writing on the wall where I saw them for 81 just normal people will buy them up all day long and then turn around and sell them for 5-10 times as much


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 9, 2020)

Damn 500 for a urinal cake from OES, glad I got 1 cake for 100 from his drop lol


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah I’m glad I broke down and got three old packs recently for 150 each. And really glad I got my pbb packs back when I did at 80! I had a bad germ rate on my first pack and I’m kinda glad I did now since it got me to get the second two packs lol. Now what everyone needs to do is find the next studly that some breeder has. Who is it with the fire male now?


----------



## Silencio (Sep 9, 2020)

OES auctions often go unnoticed. I was able to snag moms jellos for 215 a few weeks back. He also put up a few $80 packs of lime studly, media mouth, thugs breath a while back which was pretty cool. He's the only bank to sell me actually rare gear at $80 per now that I think about it. Hopefully they all pop.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 9, 2020)

Railage said:


> lol someone got it


For sure a cancel order at 80usd and magic relist at 500 ^^
Edit : 10 in stock at 500 usd omg ^^


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 9, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> For sure a cancel order at 80usd and magic relist at 500 ^^


Guys and girls if you think he don't have at least 10 packs put away for re sale for top dollar then yeah idk where to start with that one ! And that is not even the 2 or 3 he will put up for auction later . 

You see the thing is they have this little programs called Algorithms that tell them who's looking at what saying key words or looking at certain product.

So he as well as others watch whats selling out say #1 and #2 on a drop " Not that they even need the algorithms their where only 2 unreleased Packs to buy" then they pull back packs off every drop not just Thug Pug although his beans are in a higher demand yet he being Growmer never raised he starting price point which has always been super low buy industry standard .


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 9, 2020)

OES is known for that move that is why a lot of buyers wont fuck with him i know i wont . Even when for reasons i can't understand people do exclusive drops with some of these Fuck show Banks that cant even get a CC option set up right .


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Damn those are cool as fuck man. Was that when he was on IC testing for gage? Death breath! I take it Deathstar OG x MBf2. Gotta be awesome. Gromers selections haha it's like seeing bezos in that little ass office with the shitty banner hanging above him. Bet he never thought he'd blow up like this frenzy has, shit I've been collecting his work for 4 years and
> 
> That's gonna be a hard naaaaah for me dog lol. Too many crazy ass people in this world for me to be that cool. I don't even want my safe address to be burned. I can barely trust people I've known for 20 years. Let alone some stranger behind an avatar. Secrecy is still my priority. Regardless of legality. Loose lips sink ships.


Yeah IDK how you can be so laid back PPL...maybe its cuz you're playin keep away with all the good weed haha! Anyways I just said I'm running 100 plants...so i'm not worried about china, but the mexican mafia wld gladly cut my head off. I have no problems at all with hispanic ppls of any decent, I just dont like the mafia part lol. So that is why I fully beleive there should be a few guys on each part of the country who are trusted in the community to be the distributers.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me, that way everyone benefits, and also can further the line by keeping the best stud as well.


I have a super stud pbb. He was selected from 3 packs. He's available to certain individuals.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 9, 2020)

Damn 4 banana crosses gromers auctioning for charity on harvest mutual.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE73LMDBtL8/


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CE73LMDBtL8/


Man I wish I had any of those banana crosses, I’ve been meaning to buy a good banana strain for so long.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 9, 2020)

I'd have hopped on that Banana bundle...freakin perfect for me. But I've bought far too many packs recently.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> Man I wish I had any of those banana crosses, I’ve been meaning to buy a good banana strain for so long.


I've never had a good banana strain...am I slacking and just havent tried enough?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 9, 2020)

Railage said:


> I tried to throw mine away but I couldn’t do it..
> 
> View attachment 4678582
> View attachment 4678587


Damn turned out nice! Hope mine will. At least I have clones of each. Will see


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I've never had a good banana strain...am I slacking and just havent tried enough?


Your slackin, Banana terps are crazy. I had some intense ones on Chiquita Banana.


----------



## Renne (Sep 9, 2020)

@nc08 chiquita banana from Hammerhead?


----------



## Railage (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I've never had a good banana strain...am I slacking and just havent tried enough?


I’m on the hunt, had 5 Banana Macs come down about 3 weeks ago, got two Banana Breath seedlings and my pack of Bananacane from In House just came in.

B. Mac


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Heres a banana cream pie from in house im trying...this 1 slightly mutated at first but is normal now and fastest growing

The banana kush i had didn't hit neither did banana punch


----------



## hondorific (Sep 9, 2020)

Railage said:


> I’m on the hunt, had 5 Banana Macs come down about 3 weeks ago, got two Banana Breath seedlings and my pack of Bananacane from In House just came in.
> 
> B. MacView attachment 4679251View attachment 4679253


I have to admit these look like really fine flowers!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 9, 2020)

Renne said:


> @nc08 chiquita banana from Hammerhead?


The actual cut had great banana terps, I bought 2 packs of the Hammerhead S1s I still have to hunt  Hoping I get the same pheno it was made from.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 9, 2020)

You bloody wankers ever deal with britcann out of uk? They hold a pack on sale


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 10, 2020)

GrimeSugar said:


> You bloody wankers ever deal with britcann out of uk? They hold a pack on sale


?


----------



## hondorific (Sep 10, 2020)

OES just dropped some more thug


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 10, 2020)

hondorific said:


> OES just dropped some more thug


OES can suck my dogs Red headed lipstick !


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 10, 2020)

For $500 the Urinal Cake should come with a BJ. Instead he's doing the screwing at that price.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 10, 2020)

yeah I feel the same way but I figd Id let ppl know who have more money than me. Plat has been very cool with me


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 10, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> ?


It's a UK seedbank Bigboss !


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> The actual cut had great banana terps, I bought 2 packs of the Hammerhead S1s I still have to hunt  Hoping I get the same pheno it was made from.


Is there anyway of getting regular banana OG seeds not crossed with anything. Who made banana og anyway ?


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Sep 10, 2020)

Orgnkid made the original cross back in the day, and others have continued working the line from his release. Zoolander has banana og f3 available atm if you are looking.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 10, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Orgnkid made the original cross back in the day, and others have continued working the line from his release. Zoolander has banana og f3 available atm if you are looking.


Thanks a lot for the information appreciate it. I added his account on Instagram it’s private, hopefully soon I’ll have Banana OG f3


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Sep 10, 2020)

I think this is the only place i've seen them in stock. https://theseedsource.com/product/banana-og-f3-new-original-oregonkid-stock/


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 10, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I think this is the only place i've seen them in stock. https://theseedsource.com/product/banana-og-f3-new-original-oregonkid-stock/


I saw, cash orders are a pain. I’ll ask the guy, if i need to send cash I’d rather the breeder gets it.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 10, 2020)

Anyone grown the zoolander F3? Been wanting to try the banana og


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 10, 2020)

Glad i snagged one from OES when they were still $100, snagged another from Terpy at $120, and a pack of Dingleberry from Terpy as well for $80. GLO had his at $250 and they were still selling like hotcakes, the last time i checked i think they were at $280, and they’re “sold out”. Of course these are all businesses, and they’re in it to make money so it is what it is. For the ones that were able to snag some before the price got jacked up, we just got to be happy that we had quick trigger fingers, for the ones that didn’t just know F2’s, and cuts will be dropping in hot. Good luck to everyone on y’all’s upcoming hunts, and i wish everyone nothing but the best.


----------



## Trav is a Sav (Sep 10, 2020)

Noterpsnopoint on IG has some Urinal Cake and some of the newer pug drop


----------



## nc208 (Sep 10, 2020)

Renne said:


> @nc08 chiquita banana from Hammerhead?


No, the Chiquita Banana i had was from Utopia Farms, I got some f2's from there C. Banana bx3 that ill get around to eventually.
It's apparently a different cut than OrgnKids but has the same genetics Og kush x banana, I never had it tested but it supposedly can hit high 20\s to low 30's in thc. If your looking for Banana and cant afford Thugs 2k price tag I would look at these crosses.








Utopia Farms - Holy Banana | Seeds Here Now


Utopia Farms - Holy Banana




www.seedsherenow.com












Utopia Farms - 24K Banana | Seeds Here Now


Utopia Farms - 24K Banana




www.seedsherenow.com


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CE73LMDBtL8/


2000 wow .


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 10, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone grown the zoolander F3? Been wanting to try the banana og


I'm growing out 26 of them right now (unsexed). Gonna hit a male back to the Orgnkid cut for my own 'bx' (which is prob better technically referred to as an IX since it's f1 x f3). 

Zoo will prob refer you to the remaining banks he works with, most breeders won't sell beans direct.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> 2000 wow .


4 packs, makes em 500 a piece. These banana crosses are 5-7 years old (and so are the seeds inside the packs).
It's rare as heck.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> No, the Chiquita Banana i had was from Utopia Farms, I got some f2's from there C. Banana bx3 that ill get around to eventually.
> It's apparently a different cut than OrgnKids but has the same genetics Og kush x banana, I never had it tested but it supposedly can hit high 20\s to low 30's in thc. If your looking for Banana and cant afford Thugs 2k price tag I would look at these crosses.
> 
> 
> ...


Was actually looking at some of these, got some of their Chiquita Banana at CHAI in Santa Cruz, and still to this day is one of the tastiest smokes i’ve ever had the pleasure to burn. Not to mention that shit was potent as hell. Been looking for it ever since, thinking these are probably going to be the next packs that i snag. Would have grabbed the S1s from hammerhead genetics, but never knew he dropped them until it was too late.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 10, 2020)

OES urinal cakes now 300, 1 person payed 500 9/10 lol


----------



## hondorific (Sep 10, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> OES urinal cakes now 300, 1 person payed 500 9/10 lol


Yeah I THOUGHT about it lol but I have other thug I was stuck between urinal cake n billy! I ended up going with billy n good this cuz billy is gone


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 10, 2020)

So is unicorn poop worth it?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 10, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> OES urinal cakes now 300, 1 person payed 500 9/10 lol


Damn you know they're gonna send an email x'D


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 10, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> So is unicorn poop worth it?


Worth what?


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 10, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Worth what?


The price people are paying. Seen it sell for like 500. I found it for cheaper but didn't know how good it is.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 10, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> The price people are paying. Seen it sell for like 500. I found it for cheaper but didn't know how good it is.


If you can find it under 500 thats not terrible. Ive heard some pretty high numbers i wouldnt necessarily agree with


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 10, 2020)

I found it for around 300. The picks look fire but didn't know if anyone ran it personally.


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 10, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> I found it for around 300. The picks look fire but didn't know if anyone ran it personally.


It's worth it for resale for sure, I bet you could flip it in no time for a profit. Im sure several of us here would grab a legit pack for 300+ without thinking twice.

I have never grown it myself but both parents have had very successful offspring in the past. I know someone else must have grown/smoked it here


----------



## loop718 (Sep 10, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> I found it for around 300. The picks look fire but didn't know if anyone ran it personally.


I ran it. I think its worth 300. Every girl in the pack you could keep. I still have 2 diff cuts of it i cant bring my self to get rid of one of them.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 11, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> I found it for around 300. The picks look fire but didn't know if anyone ran it personally.
> [/QUOTE/] See this is why Growmer is the Goat in my book ! 300 for a proven Winner i can't ever understand the reluctance i know i know you can find fire anywhere but Proven fire ? Well why didn't you say so that's a horse of a different color C'mon in !( Q Munchkin's)
> 
> Any Growmer pack is worth 200 easy some much more if he really retires you will be kicking yourself in the ass for not paying those prices is SJG worth 500 a pack ? So many more then i care to name in between 100 - 300 i do not have the time to list.
> ...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2020)

Nearest I can tell all he did was try to spread around some really kick ass genetics for a decent price. Everyone else acted like a fucking douche. lol 
I got back in the game late for collecting thug gear but it’s all good. I think you’re right thoughpeople will wish they had went ahead and ponied up because groomer had an eye!
I saw he posted some @Dividedsky sherb breath the other day, scoffing at criticism that his crosses do not yield well.
my meat madness smell is getting more complex with some citrus undertones and the funky skunkyness is getting very loud as one would expect. The buds are getting pretty thick at this point and the density is good!


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 11, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> I found it for around 300. The picks look fire but didn't know if anyone ran it personally.


You speak about unicorn poop or urinal cake ?


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 11, 2020)

So happy my thugpug packs finally came, other 4 cleared customs should get Monday


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 11, 2020)

Canada or overseas ?


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 11, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Canada or overseas ?


Canada eh


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> Canada eh


You stay away from today's drop then you hear. Let the rest of the Canadians have a chance.


----------



## jtronic (Sep 11, 2020)

These look legit ?


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 11, 2020)

jtronic said:


> These look legit ?View attachment 4680830


Hard to say with a pic, is it a legit seedbank or a well known vendor ?


----------



## Railage (Sep 11, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Hard to say with a pic, is it a legit seedbank or a well known vendor ?


If it’s from El Aleph I would trust it, that’s a very nice dude, and starts every email with Greetings friend, like he’s an alien, I love it.

Ordered Freeborn Gear from him twice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Nearest I can tell all he did was try to spread around some really kick ass genetics for a decent price. Everyone else acted like a fucking douche. lol
> I got back in the game late for collecting thug gear but it’s all good. I think you’re right thoughpeople will wish they had went ahead and ponied up because groomer had an eye!
> I saw he posted some @Dividedsky sherb breath the other day, scoffing at criticism that his crosses do not yield well.
> my meat madness smell is getting more complex with some citrus undertones and the funky skunkyness is getting very loud as one would expect. The buds are getting pretty thick at this point and the density is good!
> View attachment 4680631


Nice dude I've been wanting to see someone run this. Looks great dude!


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 11, 2020)

Railage said:


> If it’s from El Aleph I would trust it, that’s a very nice dude, and starts every email with Greetings friend, like he’s an alien, I love it.
> 
> Ordered Freeborn Gear from him twice.


Yes 100% agree about El Aleph, I would trust him too


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

Boo Yah, ended up scoring 2 packs of Urinal Cake Tonight, got em for 150 Canadian each so a bit higher priced than usual, roughly 110 US a pack. However no risk of wonky ass USPS and Customs. My last thug order from GLO took 2 months.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 11, 2020)

Is anyone (from US) into Mass Medical's pupil gear? I got a couple freebies from banks of pupil genetics I won't ever pop.
I'll send them to whoever will, hit me on IG. 

Mass Medical Strains - (Amnesia Pupil x Salmon River OG) 3 seeds

Well Grown Seeds - Kinnow Kush (Triangle Pupil x Marmalade) Sealed not sure how many


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Boo Yah, ended up scoring 2 packs of Urinal Cake Tonight, got em for 150 Canadian each so a bit higher priced than usual, roughly 110 US a pack. However no risk of wonky ass USPS and Customs. My last thug order from GLO took 2 months.


I just got 2 packs of urinal too! I wonder how many packs of Urinal there was, it was sold out just after I checked out. The drop was a bit staggered for me, the GB2.0 was showing in stock and then sold out a few minutes before urinal went up. I had a 2nd tab open with the cart and checkout details filled in, I did a bunch of test run checkouts beforehand and seen that etransfer was quickest. 

These checkout tricks saved me the last few drops.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I just got 2 packs of urinal too! I wonder how many packs of Urinal there was, it was sold out just after I checked out. The drop was a bit staggered for me, the GB2.0 was showing in stock and then sold out a few minutes before urinal went up. I had a 2nd tab open with the cart and checkout details filled in, did I bunch of test checkout beforehand and seen that etransfer was quickest.
> 
> These checkout tricks saved me the last few drops.


I think each bank only got 25, my buddy grabbed 2 as well. I saw the first 2 show up and was worried the urinal and stinky had sold out somehow, but he added to his story on IG the site was crashing so I had hope that was the issue. It was. Sold out in under a minute.


----------



## shmurda (Sep 11, 2020)

Which seed bank sold these in Canada?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

shmurda said:


> Which seed bank sold these in Canada?


Frostedphenos.com


----------



## Silencio (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> However no risk of wonky ass USPS and Customs. My last thug order from GLO took 2 months.


Speaking of... I had a order from Luscious genetics recently that got stuck in the US. No updates on tracking since July 1st. I paid by bitcoin so I figured I was shit out of luck. I sent them an email to see if they could maybe bug usps about it or something. Instead they agreed to replace them with two thugpug packs from their vault (or any other pack from the site). They didn't even ask me to pay shipping for the new packs even though I'm in Canada. Crazy good service from a seedbank especially considering this was only my second order with them (4 packs total).


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 11, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Speaking of... I had a order from Luscious genetics recently that got stuck in the US. No updates on tracking since July 1st. I paid by bitcoin so I figured I was shit out of luck. I sent them an email to see if they could maybe bug usps about it or something. Instead they agreed to replace them with two thugpug packs from their vault (or any other pack from the site). They didn't even ask me to pay shipping for the new packs even though I'm in Canada. Crazy good service from a seedbank especially considering this was only my second order with them (4 packs total).


Luscious had very good customer service when I had a problem with my order in the past. And they gave out freebies with the 2nd last thug drop. Great company all around


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Speaking of... I had a order from Luscious genetics recently that got stuck in the US. No updates on tracking since July 1st. I paid by bitcoin so I figured I was shit out of luck. I sent them an email to see if they could maybe bug usps about it or something. Instead they agreed to replace them with two thugpug packs from their vault (or any other pack from the site). They didn't even ask me to pay shipping for the new packs even though I'm in Canada. Crazy good service from a seedbank especially considering this was only my second order with them (4 packs total).


That's damn good service. I have no clue whats up with usps, someone in the greenpoint thread said something about more feds have been brought in to mail places and are confiscating more. I'm not sure how true this is.


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Moby Grape


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I'm lookin for raskal beans if you have more..


My boy just told me he was gonna send some Fire Alien Kush and Fire Alien Urkle seeds to me from OG RASKAL, SUPER PUMPED!!!!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My boy just told me he was gonna send some Fire Alien Kush and Fire Alien Urkle seeds to me from OG RASKAL, SUPER PUMPED!!!!


Awww man what you want for some FAK beans - I'll put out!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 11, 2020)

Heres a shot of dwc 2x rainy lady on the left, top right is lemon bubblegum margy n bottom right is banana cream pie or another margy?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 12, 2020)

Some Thug Pug for my pug mug


Was given this mug not so long ago, and soon after picked up a couple of packs of PBB. Pretty much missed every drop apart from Blockchains the other week where I got this pack.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for the love people! Those are all the same age except for the middle biggest, that was a gift of "purple alien og" and the top little baby pokin his head in obviously. Just goes to show you the difference in speed, however the top right LBM is almost as big as the hydros...its the only one though. I will admit I was hydro first n now I'm moving backwards or fowards? depending how you look at it, but I'm learning to grow in coco now. I'm also switching to organic dirt...I needed to get something going with certainty and now that I do I have a little more patience for soil!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 12, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Thanks for the love people! Those are all the same age except for the middle biggest, that was a gift of "purple alien og" and the top little baby pokin his head in obviously. Just goes to show you the difference in speed, however the top right LBM is almost as big as the hydros...its the only one though. I will admit I was hydro first n now I'm moving backwards or fowards? depending how you look at it, but I'm learning to grow in coco now. I'm also switching to organic dirt...I needed to get something going with certainty and now that I do I have a little more patience for soil!


Personally i’ve always preferred soil, it can definitely be a lot more forgiving. Personally i found that soil grown tastes a tad better than hydro, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally i’ve always preferred soil, it can definitely be a lot more forgiving. Personally i found that soil grown tastes a tad better than hydro, but different strokes for different folks.


Tomatoes definitely taste better grown in soil too !!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 12, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Tomatoes definitely taste better grown in soil too !!


Never had hydroponically grown tomatoes, so i really couldn’t give an honest opinion on that. Organic tomatoes definitely taste better the non-organic. Now i don’t know if that’s just because i grew them, so i’m a little bit biased, but who knows. At the end of the day if your method works, and you like it that’s all that should matter.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 12, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Heres a shot of dwc 2x rainy lady on the left, top right is lemon bubblegum margy n bottom right is banana cream pie or another margy?


Was it you that asked for the pics of rainy lady? Anyways this is NOT my grow but a friends...this is HIS rainy lady. Rainy lady is definitely a sleeper hit. From what I've seen produces some of the frostiest buds!


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Was it you that asked for the pics of rainy lady? Anyways this is NOT my grow but a friends...this is HIS rainy lady. Rainy lady is definitely a sleeper hit. From what I've seen produces some of the frostiest buds!
> View attachment 4682074
> View attachment 4682075
> View attachment 4682076


Looks bomb, I want to see more Stankassaurus pics. His Dino meat was stupid nice looking.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Was it you that asked for the pics of rainy lady? Anyways this is NOT my grow but a friends...this is HIS rainy lady. Rainy lady is definitely a sleeper hit. From what I've seen produces some of the frostiest buds!


Yes it probably was! Thankkk you! She looks like a stretcher then maybe i shld train them then...how many days do they range from?


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Never had hydroponically grown tomatoes, so i really couldn’t give an honest opinion on that. Organic tomatoes definitely taste better the non-organic. Now i don’t know if that’s just because i grew them, so i’m a little bit biased, but who knows. At the end of the day if your method works, and you like it that’s all that should matter.


In Europe (most of them in NL or Spain) there is some big hydro farms, their tomatoes got a perfect form, a perfect red color, can be stock for few weeks but you don't find the terps ^^


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Looks bomb, I want to see more Stankassaurus pics. His Dino meat was stupid nice looking.
> View attachment 4682089



Damn that got me stoked to pop my stankassaurus , anyone here flowered any yet ?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Was it you that asked for the pics of rainy lady? Anyways this is NOT my grow but a friends...this is HIS rainy lady. Rainy lady is definitely a sleeper hit. From what I've seen produces some of the frostiest buds!
> View attachment 4682074
> View attachment 4682075
> View attachment 4682076


I think sophisticated lady projects are underrated.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think sophisticated lady projects are underrated.


I've got sophies breath, bad breath, monkey business and I think another 1 or 2 sophisticated lady crosses. I think they are going to be fuego


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I've got sophies breath, bad breath, monkey business and I think another 1 or 2 sophisticated lady crosses. I think they are going to be fuego


I think you’re right!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 12, 2020)

I keep considering the monkey business and never pull the trigger. I know I'm gonna regret it later. x'D


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 12, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I keep considering the monkey business and never pull the trigger. I know I'm gonna regret it later. x'D


I got a pack basically just for breeding with. Ill probably make a variation of peanut butter lady at some point


----------



## danktechno (Sep 12, 2020)

This showed up in my mailbox today. Officially joining the thugpug gang!


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 13, 2020)

danktechno said:


> This showed up in my mailbox today. Officially joining the thugpug gang!
> View attachment 4682211


Hehehhe welcome


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 13, 2020)

Stank in the bank Ducky & Spike


----------



## Railage (Sep 13, 2020)

Two of my Kosher Kush Breaths are herming at day 12 of flower, these are from clone we never did run the seeds. Probably gonna kill ole KKB 1 and 6. I’ve got either 30 or 36 seeds left of KKB though.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> Two of my Kosher Kush Breaths are herming at day 12 of flower, these are from clone we never did run the seeds. Probably gonna kill ole KKB 1 and 6. I’ve got either 30 or 36 seeds left of KKB though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First pic looks fine to me but the second one does look a little nutty


----------



## Railage (Sep 13, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> First pic looks fine to me but the second one does look a little nutty


it’s hard to see but it’s got a nana sticking out of that first one.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> Two of my Kosher Kush Breaths are herming at day 12 of flower, these are from clone we never did run the seeds. Probably gonna kill ole KKB 1 and 6. I’ve got either 30 or 36 seeds left of KKB though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this I got 4 of them outside now I gotta Go look extra close just in case


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Stank in the bank Ducky & SpikeView attachment 4682366View attachment 4682368View attachment 4682365


That's stankasaurus right? That is one funky looking plant, it's thick but looks like it does not much trichrome production..


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 13, 2020)

A great breeder but wish he would make feminized seeds


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2020)

harris hawk said:


> A great breeder but wish he would make feminized seeds


Nothing wrong with regs, I have found most of my keepers with reg beans


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 13, 2020)

Just pop twice as many with regs and boom, you're rockin  

Gromer did some fem strains years ago. Banana and Meatloaf gear.


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Just pop twice as many with regs and boom, you're rockin
> 
> Gromer did some fem strains years ago. Banana and Meatloaf gear.


 you are right - I just get lazy -- thanks for the advice !!! Use to feel that Plug was expensive but now-a-days one must figure on spending at least $100.00 that's a bit much -- but-- you can say you are planting a Money Tree !!!!!!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally i’ve always preferred soil, it can definitely be a lot more forgiving. Personally i found that soil grown tastes a tad better than hydro, but different strokes for different folks.


I hear that...does the molasses trick rlly work? I never tried...whats dosage? 1 tsp gallon?


----------



## hondorific (Sep 13, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Just pop twice as many with regs and boom, you're rockin
> 
> Gromer did some fem strains years ago. Banana and Meatloaf gear.


Now youre my kind of member! I'm following you LOL! I just jumped off the deep end n said F it I want at least 1 KILLER plant...plus I just can't stop shoppin n poppin!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think sophisticated lady projects are underrated.


Got any thoughts on PB lady if you know? Any1? That was the only other lady strain I had a chance to get a hold of...I have no room now but next one we can squeez in room for thug always!


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 13, 2020)

This is one of my outdoor kosher kush breaths, probably around 5ish weeks of flower so far. I have two Kosher and one Wedding poop outside and no signs of herms, this one has the best frost coverage so far and the Wedding looks like it will have a longer flowering. Will update in a few weeks when they are getting close.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I've got sophies breath, bad breath, monkey business and I think another 1 or 2 sophisticated lady crosses. I think they are going to be fuego


I also want to see a squatch run, thats a random one


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Got any thoughts on PB lady if you know? Any1? That was the only other lady strain I had a chance to get a hold of...I have no room now but next one we can squeez in room for thug always!


Ya dude it peanut butter breath x sophisticated lady(Steve stiffler), it will be fire, how can you grow wrong with that cross. Those are 2 well proven strains. Just pop em and find out for yourself.


----------



## When (Sep 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I also want to see a squatch run, thats a random one


Here’s a Squatch I’ve got running right now, pictured at day 46


----------



## hondorific (Sep 13, 2020)

When said:


> Here’s a Squatch I’ve got running right now, pictured at day 46


OMG MANNNNN!!! SHES A BEAUT! Thats my most wanted strain right now cuz I hit some killer GG the other day N I ALWAYS loved appalachia! I'm runnin tiger milk right now and it has appalachia in it, but its distant...this N cherry hills I think are going to be the most fire pug crosses, but I am still learning! A+ man I can see the GG in it!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2020)

When said:


> Here’s a Squatch I’ve got running right now, pictured at day 46View attachment 4682831


Ya, you post some fire on the gram!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, you post some fire on the gram!


Check put the unicorm poop gromer just reposted on the gram, shit looks fuego.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2020)

When said:


> Here’s a Squatch I’ve got running right now, pictured at day 46View attachment 4682831


Nice, dude your slurricane is insanely frosty!!!


----------



## When (Sep 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice, dude your slurricane is insanely frosty!!!


Thanks bro!!!!


----------



## When (Sep 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, you post some fire on the gram!


Thanks! I love the weed!


----------



## When (Sep 13, 2020)

hondorific said:


> OMG MANNNNN!!! SHES A BEAUT! Thats my most wanted strain right now cuz I hit some killer GG the other day N I ALWAYS loved appalachia! I'm runnin tiger milk right now and it has appalachia in it, but its distant...this N cherry hills I think are going to be the most fire pug crosses, but I am still learning! A+ man I can see the GG in it!


Thanks! I see it too. The side branching are really flimsy and she smells of ripe skunky fruit and something else


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi my thugpug friends, do you know what is the average price for a unicorn pack these days ? I got an opportunity to grab one at 500 usd, is it a correct price ? (I know the correct price was 80 usd before ^^)


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 14, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Hi my thugpug friends, do you know what is the average price for a unicorn pack these days ? I got an opportunity to grab one at 500 usd, is it a correct price ? (I know the correct price was 80 usd before ^^)


That's about what they go for these days. Prob a great pack, but there's cheaper great packs  
I feel like the only reason to 'overpay' is if you're really after something or plan to breed with it.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I also want to see a squatch run, thats a random one


Seems like his gdp/Appalachia crosses don't get any love


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Hi my thugpug friends, do you know what is the average price for a unicorn pack these days ? I got an opportunity to grab one at 500 usd, is it a correct price ? (I know the correct price was 80 usd before ^^)


Their may just be people here cough cough who have hunted those said packs and have snips available.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That's stankasaurus right? That is one funky looking plant, it's thick but looks like it does not much trichrome production..


yeah battled a lot of different problems this run seems to be a lot more greasy then snowy . I bet she looks great dialed in but she sure ain't Tony that is for sure but hell i don't think anyone gonna have GoM's luck that cut is going to be historic !


----------



## Railage (Sep 14, 2020)

Hella auctions on OES, I wish I had the money for the Sherb Breath

No... I got plenty...


----------



## Railage (Sep 14, 2020)

thepiks said:


> where can one buy Lokey Farm genetics? In particular PeanutButterBreath X GB6Trix


Lokey didn’t include that cross in the DM he sent me but ABF genetics has it.

[email protected]


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dam them prices be like the seed dealer wants me to go to the bank and i'm like oh no no !


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 14, 2020)

Glukie breath day 49F


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 14, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Glukie breath day 49F
> View attachment 4683853
> View attachment 4683854
> View attachment 4683856


Have a pack of this I want to run soon. How does she smoke?


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 14, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Have a pack of this I want to run soon. How does she smoke?


Amazing! I found this girl in a pack 3 years ago and she’s still one of my favourites. I’ve popped a lot of beans sense then and culled a lot of plants. But old Glukie is still one of my strongest smokes going. Real favourite among my friends.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 14, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Amazing! I found this girl in a pack 3 years ago and she’s still one of my favourites. I’ve popped a lot of beans sense then and culled a lot of plants. But old Glukie is still one of my strongest smokes going. Real favourite among my friends.


Hell yeah, nice job with her brother she looks great!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 14, 2020)

Urinalcake dm


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That's about what they go for these days. Prob a great pack, but there's cheaper great packs
> I feel like the only reason to 'overpay' is if you're really after something or plan to breed with it.


I got mine for 80, to be honest it was my first pack of thug I bought and purely got it for the name. Now I'm definitely breeding with it and was waiting until the time is right. Now that I scored a Urinal cake my plan is to make The Unicorn Urinal. That should be some stupid fun to hunt through.


----------



## Railage (Sep 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got mine for 80, to be honest it was my first pack of thug I bought and purely got it for the name. Now I'm definitely breeding with it and was waiting until the time is right. Now that I scored a Urinal cake my plan is to make The Unicorn Urinal. That should be some stupid fun to hunt through.


Urinal Poop


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 14, 2020)

Pbb ogkb phenos Day 24 after a good defo two days ago. Actually looking decent. Glad I keep them. Clones really look nice!


----------



## bigbuff (Sep 14, 2020)

Anybody try the Wounded Warrior breath? I have a pack of it that I ordered awhile back, haven't heard much about it.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got mine for 80, to be honest it was my first pack of thug I bought and purely got it for the name. Now I'm definitely breeding with it and was waiting until the time is right. Now that I scored a Urinal cake my plan is to make The Unicorn Urinal. That should be some stupid fun to hunt through.


Call it Unicurinal!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 15, 2020)

bigbuff said:


> Anybody try the Wounded Warrior breath? I have a pack of it that I ordered awhile back, haven't heard much about it.


I watched a very positive youtube review about it


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 15, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Awww man what you want for some FAK beans - I'll put out!


My man sent me a pic of the OGR gear he's sending me.....


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My man sent me a pic of the OGR gear he's sending me.....View attachment 4684158


lucky bastard


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 15, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I hear that...does the molasses trick rlly work? I never tried...whats dosage? 1 tsp gallon?


Don’t know what molasses trick you’re referring to? Molasses is good to feed the microbes in your soil, good and bad. Just have to make sure your soil is on point. I believe a teaspoon or tablespoon, haven’t used Molly water in a while, so I couldn’t tell you off the top of my head.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 15, 2020)

Just arrived yesterday, Terpy for the win. Got two of each, so will be able to do somewhat of a better hunt through them. Hyped for the UC, but honestly really looking forward to what can be found in the Dingleberry.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone on here grown out the Bubblegum Breath? Was a little bit interested in it, but i haven’t seen many grow reports on it. Actually now that i think of it, i haven’t seen any.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone on here grown out the Bubblegum Breath? Was a little bit interested in it, but i haven’t seen many grow reports on it. Actually now that i think of it, i haven’t seen any.


I got a 3 pack as a freebie from Terpy a little while back. I planted all 3 as testers in 2 gallons and one was female, one was male and one the clone didn't get roots so I waited to flower it until I get a clone of it. It's in between 4 and 5 weeks here.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 15, 2020)

Is it safe to say all the drops are now done? Is there any banks yet to still put out Thugs last drop?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2020)

Meatloaf x lurch
I’m falling for this gal, can’t wait to get to know her better! Just keeps getting louder, with some rotting citrus undertones. I might’ve introduced her to a couple grains of a test male.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My man sent me a pic of the OGR gear he's sending me.....View attachment 4684158


 that is awesome!! Farg I need some.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My man sent me a pic of the OGR gear he's sending me.....View attachment 4684158


That Fire Alien Romulon, God damn that would be my favorite outta those.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That Fire Alien Romulon, God damn that would be my favorite outta those.


Spoken like a true Canadian!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 15, 2020)

Green Bay velveta breath x bangers x Mac


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That Fire Alien Romulon, God damn that would be my favorite outta those.


I'm super pumped about those. My first seed order was about 10years ago and I ordered some Killing Fields, Jack Herer, and Romulan but my seeds mysteriously disappeared before I ever got to grow them. The Urkle excited me also, but he said there are only 3 seeds left in that pack.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm super pumped about those. My first seed order was about 10years ago and I ordered some Killing Fields, Jack Herer, and Romulan but my seeds mysteriously disappeared before I ever got to grow them. The Urkle excited me also, but he said there are only 3 seeds left in that pack.


So that was left arm and a right foot & i will throw in a Taint for a pack right ?


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> So that was left arm and a right foot & i will throw in a Taint for a pack right ?


Sorry man, i love the seed hunt too much. He said he was sending me 7 packs, so I thought they were all going to be OGR but turns out 3 of them are different breeders. I would have possibly parted with a pack i had doubles, but I know I will never stumble across these again.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 15, 2020)

A moment of silence for those getting their frostedphenos drop refunded


----------



## Railage (Sep 15, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> A moment of silence for those getting their frostedphenos drop refunded


yoink


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 15, 2020)

Lime Studly OGKB pheno

(yeah I had thrips, sprayed with spinosad)


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 16, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Lime Studly OGKB pheno
> 
> (yeah I had thrips, sprayed with spinosad)
> 
> ...


Doesn't spinosad turn into a toxic chemical when ignited? Neematodes and de are my go to ipm


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Doesn't spinosad turn into a toxic chemical when ignited? Neematodes and de are my go to ipm


I've never heard that before, what the heck. I'll be looking into that D: I figured OMRI products would typically be safe - but obviously that's not really intended for smoked products as much as eaten ones.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 16, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> A moment of silence for those getting their frostedphenos drop refunded


What are you talking about? My order from them shipped yesterday?


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 16, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've never heard that before, what the heck. I'll be looking into that D: I figured OMRI products would typically be safe - but obviously that's not really intended for smoked products as much as eaten ones.


I actually just heard it last night while I was trimming. The guy being interviewed in this future cannabis project vid mentions it.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Spinosad has a 14 day dagredation. Eg it oxidizes in 14 days.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What are you talking about? My order from them shipped yesterday?


Somehow they oversold so they had to refund some orders


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 16, 2020)

Does anyone hold a "Keeper Cut" of Peanut Butter Breath?
How much variability is there in a pack of Thug pug genetics?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 16, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Somehow they oversold so they had to refund some orders


Oh shit that sucks. I didnt know about that. I guess I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Silencio (Sep 16, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've never heard that before, what the heck. I'll be looking into that D: I figured OMRI products would typically be safe - but obviously that's not really intended for smoked products as much as eaten ones.


Lost coast plant therapy and Dr.Zymes seem to be the "safer/gentler" ones. I alternate application of both, worked for my thrips. I still wouldn't spray either in flower tho.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Spraying after the first couple weeks is not a great idea no matter what it is. I try to give some spinosad as a last treatment before budset because 2 weeks of high level protection is awesome. Grandevo as systemic, prevention is worth 10x the elimination. 
Both venerate and grandevo are claimed to be safe to spray in flower but it’s still damaging to the pistils. Lost coast is awesome but has essential oils. Nothing with any kind of soap! Just water can be good if you aren’t in an area susceptible to molds and mildews.
Ipm FTW!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 16, 2020)

Brunch breath clone cruising along nicely outside at 43*. Hopefully get another two weeks of weather to finish this up.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Spraying after the first couple weeks is not a great idea no matter what it is. I try to give some spinosad as a last treatment before budset because 2 weeks of high level protection is awesome. Grandevo as systemic, prevention is worth 10x the elimination.
> Both venerate and grandevo are claimed to be safe to spray in flower but it’s still damaging to the pistils. Lost coast is awesome but has essential oils. Nothing with any kind of soap! Just water can be good if you aren’t in an area susceptible to molds and mildews.
> Ipm FTW!


One week micronized sulfur next week lost coast therapy. You are totally right my man! IPM FTW!!!!! Last thing you want is to think you got rid of pm and week 6 pops up some fuzzz. Thats How it always and will always happen. Shits like the herp once u got it u got it now stay on top of it so you dont get a breakout lolololol.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mailbox was on fire today! Excuse my shattered camera lol


----------



## 357Slug (Sep 16, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Mailbox was on fire today! Excuse my shattered camera lol
> 
> View attachment 4685970


Acquired from where?


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> One week micronized sulfur next week lost coast therapy. You are totally right my man! IPM FTW!!!!! Last thing you want is to think you got rid of pm and week 6 pops up some fuzzz. Thats How it always and will always happen. Shits like the herp once u got it u got it now stay on top of it so you dont get a breakout lolololol.


As long as it's PM and not Spider Mites we good !


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 16, 2020)

loop718 said:


> One week micronized sulfur next week lost coast therapy. You are totally right my man! IPM FTW!!!!! Last thing you want is to think you got rid of pm and week 6 pops up some fuzzz. Thats How it always and will always happen. Shits like the herp once u got it u got it now stay on top of it so you dont get a breakout lolololol.


If all you are battling is pm, get a uvc light and put it near the intake of your room, or if you grow in your house, put it in the return vent of your central air


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 16, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Acquired from where?


They're bred by gratefulgrower on IG. He has a super nice mb cut, and I got these through 4 fathers genetics


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 16, 2020)

Th


Trillmatic420 said:


> They're bred by gratefulgrower on IG. He has a super nice mb cut, and I got these through 4 fathers genetics


The same guy that used to be on youtube!?


----------



## 357Slug (Sep 16, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> They're bred by gratefulgrower on IG. He has a super nice mb cut, and I got these through 4 fathers genetics


Ah the same cut 3rd coast is using in his pure Michigan crosses.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Th
> 
> The same guy that used to be on youtube!?


No, not that gratefulgrower. Haha he gets that alot on his page


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 16, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Ah the same cut 3rd coast is using in his pure Michigan crosses.


Indeed, which in fact is how I was lead down this rabbit hole to get that wagyu. Chances are ill find something more to my liking than the pure michigan cross coming in a couple weeks


----------



## Craigson (Sep 16, 2020)

Meatbreath
Soo dank rancid skunky rotten


----------



## 357Slug (Sep 16, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Indeed, which in fact is how I was lead down this rabbit hole to get that wagyu. Chances are ill find something more to my liking than the pure michigan cross coming in a couple weeks


I agree, gunna try n get a pack of that wagyu appreciate the lead. I won't be fuckin with the crosses either I got no candy for oreoz, just looks nice and lacks terps.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 16, 2020)

Interesting that they chose the wagyu name for that cross - given that there's a famed wagyu cut of meatbreath already.
Unless that was the cut used for it?


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 16, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Interesting that they chose the wagyu name for that cross - given that there's a famed wagyu cut of meatbreath already.
> Unless that was the cut used for it?


Its possible you may be thinking of the f1 version which only 5 packs were available. I personally havent heard of any specific mb cut with that moniker


----------



## loop718 (Sep 16, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Its possible you may be thinking of the f1 version which only 5 packs were available. I personally havent heard of any specific mb cut with that moniker


Pfft is right there is 100% a wagyu cut of meatbreath. Its been around since like 2017.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 16, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Its possible you may be thinking of the f1 version which only 5 packs were available. I personally havent heard of any specific mb cut with that moniker


Wagyu, Carne Asada, and Justincrawn cuts are the reputed ones.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 17, 2020)

That Carne Asada cut be the Truth !


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Spraying after the first couple weeks is not a great idea no matter what it is. I try to give some spinosad as a last treatment before budset because 2 weeks of high level protection is awesome. Grandevo as systemic, prevention is worth 10x the elimination.
> Both venerate and grandevo are claimed to be safe to spray in flower but it’s still damaging to the pistils. Lost coast is awesome but has essential oils. Nothing with any kind of soap! Just water can be good if you aren’t in an area susceptible to molds and mildews.
> Ipm FTW!


The only pests I ever had (knock on wood) was thrips years ago...I smoked em with azamax in veg. I believe I got the thrips from roots organic soil, think they had some issue years ago since my room was clean as fuck and they popped up after transplanting into roots. Its one of the reasons I don't use premixed soils anymore, just mix my own with promix hp and other goodies, never had em again. Anyways couple foliar sprays in veg and a couple of soil drenches with azamax and they were gone, wouldn't even use that stuff in flower either.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> As long as it's PM and not Spider Mites we good !


PM is probably just as horrible dude, spidermites might be considered easier to eradicate. PM is systemic and people can battle it for years in growrooms. Spore droplets in the air of a growroom are no joke, I would never want either but definitely would not want PM!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> PM is probably just as horrible dude, spidermites might be considered easier to eradicate. PM is systemic and people can battle it for years in growrooms. Spore droplets in the air of a growroom are no joke, I would never want either but definitely would not want PM!


Word!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Word!


Seriously dude PM is not good...seems to be popping up lot more with people passing around/shipping cuts alot more these days. You never put a cut from someone else in your growroom veg/flower rooms right away, always isolate newly acquired cuts, and examine the for potential pests and pm. If you find either-quickly try to eradicate problem or kill off cut, not worth bringing foreign plant diseases and pest into your growroom. PM is not a whatever problem.


----------



## Railage (Sep 17, 2020)

He sent a freebie, so stoked for these. So glad Lokey Farms finally DMed me back with his in stock list lol


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 17, 2020)

Railage said:


> He sent a freebie, so stoked for these. So glad Lokey Farms finally DMed me back with his in stock list lol
> 
> View attachment 4686523


Nice freebie!


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 17, 2020)

I also just got some more thug pug! Halitosis Breath and 2 Cactus Breath, both of the cactus came with extra seeds too, one 18 and the other 20! Hal was regular 10 in it. Got some good looking plants going on in the thread! Mine are doing good, put three pbb ogkb leaners in 12/12 for first time and the pbb cut that is in like week three or something is doing good too!
**I use some stuff called JMS Stilet oil for prevention of pests and molds etc and it seems like it works over here and my plants like to be sprayed with it. It’s organic mineral oils and it wasn’t expensive for a big jug. Someone else of the forum talked about it and I looked it up bc of them. Would tag them but if it’s you then thank you!


----------



## 357Slug (Sep 17, 2020)

Railage said:


> He sent a freebie, so stoked for these. So glad Lokey Farms finally DMed me back with his in stock list lol
> 
> View attachment 4686523


Purple drank breath being the freebie I assume?


----------



## Railage (Sep 17, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Purple drank breath being the freebie I assume?


yes


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 17, 2020)

So happy to get these packs


----------



## Silencio (Sep 17, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> both of the cactus came with extra seeds too, one 18 and the other 20!


Was this in the orange packs?


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 17, 2020)

@Silencio Forgot to take a pic lol. Probably pop some cactus soon. Got these from Capital City seedbank


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 17, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> @Silencio Forgot to take a pic lol. Probably pop some cactus soon. Got these from Capital City seedbank View attachment 4686740


Thats awesome. Basically 3.5 packs for the price of 2 lol


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 17, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Thats awesome. Basically 3.5 packs for the price of 2 lol


I know homie! That’s what I was thinking too! They’re like double packs! And I got probably 50-75 pbb f2’s today of my little chuck. I’m trying to pop some of those to see if they are viable then cactus I think. I usually just pop a few here and there at a time, not usually while packs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

Just got mine in, pumped!


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Seriously dude PM is not good...seems to be popping up lot more with people passing around/shipping cuts alot more these days. You never put a cut from someone else in your growroom veg/flower rooms right away, always isolate newly acquired cuts, and examine the for potential pests and pm. If you find either-quickly try to eradicate problem or kill off cut, not worth bringing foreign plant diseases and pest into your growroom. PM is not a whatever problem.


Pm is easily eradicated, but you have to use the correct tools. Uv light is gaining alot of popularity for tricome production for your plants because it triggers their stress sensors to protect the plant from uv. Uv light kills living things, especially uvc. A good uvs light in the ducting of your grow will kill any mold and bacteria spores in the air. Im currently researching to see if it also kills pollen (i don't see why it wouldn't)


----------



## nc208 (Sep 17, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Pm is easily eradicated, but you have to use the correct tools. Uv light is gaining alot of popularity for tricome production for your plants because it triggers their stress sensors to protect the plant from uv. Uv light kills living things, especially uvc. A good uvs light in the ducting of your grow will kill any mold and bacteria spores in the air. Im currently researching to see if it also kills pollen (i don't see why it wouldn't)


Because the sun has plenty of UV and pollen has no problem outdoors until water hits it so Im not sure what it would do towards killing pollen.


----------



## Silencio (Sep 17, 2020)

$100 garlic breath on terpy


----------



## hondorific (Sep 17, 2020)

Silencio said:


> $100 garlic breath on terpy


this is nerve wracking lol...I'm stalkin for the cherry hills, squatch, glukie breath, n putrid for the hell of it


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Because the sun has plenty of UV and pollen has no problem outdoors until water hits it so Im not sure what it would do towards killing pollen.


Because the atmosphere blocks nearly all uvc coming from the sun? Lol


----------



## hondorific (Sep 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Because the sun has plenty of UV and pollen has no problem outdoors until water hits it so Im not sure what it would do towards killing pollen.


he was talking about in the ducting, im assuming so you dont have to worry about the pollen reaching females? it might still reach just be genetically damaged giving off sterile seeds? not sure


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2020)

You can think of reproduction in all life on earth in a similar way in that the processes of fertilization and embryonic development have many similarities across all species.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm pretty stoked I got the purple drank freebies, wasn't expecting that...I know purple punch is kinda meh now, it's the blue-dream/gdp of the times but mixed with mendo it could be great. I've always said purple punch crossed with the right strain is always top notch, its in so many fucking crosses. I find ppunch is one of the easiest strains to grow, you could feed it piss and it would still produce. 
Saw a few pics of purp drank pics on reddit and they looked fantastic as always from thugpug!


----------



## Railage (Sep 18, 2020)

_red red_


Dividedsky said:


> I'm pretty stoked I got the purple drank freebies, wasn't expecting that...I know purple punch is kinda meh now, it's the blue-dream/gdp of the times but mixed with mendo it could be great. I've always said purple punch crossed with the right strain is always top notch, its in so many fucking crosses. I find ppunch is one of the easiest strains to grow, you could feed it piss and it would still produce.
> Saw a few pics of purp drank pics on reddit and they looked fantastic as always from thugpug!


WOW I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> @Silencio Forgot to take a pic lol. Probably pop some cactus soon. Got these from Capital City seedbank View attachment 4686740


Capitolcity is on gromer list of approved bank right? Where the fuck are these breath packs coming from now? I've seen a few of the usual bubblegum breath here and there few other that were always the last to go. Cactus and halitosis is a nice snag, loops halitosis breath looks fucking amazing. I might just snag a bubblegum for the fuck of it. Remember a a bubblegum strain was one of the first ounces of headies I bought myself when I was a sophomore in hs. 20 fucking years ago. Ak and bubblegum were the 1st nicest strains I saw-before that it was older bros kind bud, hehe. Imagine you could take a time machine back with the seed and clones you have now, fuck you'd be the man!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2020)

Railage said:


> _red red_
> 
> 
> WOW I thought the exact same thing.


You going to run that larry soon? Think its the next pack I pop and last for a while. I have some top notch strains, now its time to really dial shit it and max out their potential. Also Railage go look back at pages 79- 81 on this board, there's some really solid pics of larry bird breath grown by Terrapin2, his came out beautiful. That dudes pics is what got thugpug on my radar. Wish he still posted, he grew some fucking fire, still consider his runs and pics some of the best on this board.


----------



## Railage (Sep 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You going to run that larry soon? Think its the next pack I pop and last for a while. I have some top notch strains, now its time to really dial shit it and max out their potential. Also Railage go look back at pages 79- 81 on this board, there's some really solid pics of larry bird breath grown by Terrapin2, his came out beautiful. That dudes pics is what got thugpug on my radar. Wish he still posted, he grew some fucking fire, still consider his runs and pics some of the best on this board.


in like 50 days I’m popping seeds again, I’ll try to throw in them in.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 18, 2020)

Where does OES get all these restocks of urinal cakes and garlic breaths.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 18, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> Where does OES get all these restocks of urinal cakes and garlic breaths.


From his footlocker storage bins. Supply and demand


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Capitolcity is on gromer list of approved bank right? Where the fuck are these breath packs coming from now? I've seen a few of the usual bubblegum breath here and there few other that were always the last to go. Cactus and halitosis is a nice snag, loops halitosis breath looks fucking amazing. I might just snag a bubblegum for the fuck of it. Remember a a bubblegum strain was one of the first ounces of headies I bought myself when I was a sophomore in hs. 20 fucking years ago. Ak and bubblegum were the 1st nicest strains I saw-before that it was older bros kind bud, hehe. Imagine you could take a time machine back with the seed and clones you have now, fuck you'd be the man!


They've had those packs for a couple years now and no one ever bought them because no one knew who capitol city was lmao.
I found that bank a long time back n the packs were just sitting there until the 'last drop' pug craze where someone announced it and boom everyone started pickin em up.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> They've had those packs for a couple years now and no one ever bought them because no one knew who capitol city was lmao.
> I found that bank a long time back n the packs were just sitting there until the 'last drop' pug craze where someone announced it and boom everyone started pickin em up.


Well gromer never had them on his list of verified vendors until the last drop. I messaged him about the site after he sent me an updated list of vendors, and he confirmed they were legit. I told him I had passed on those packs for months lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 18, 2020)

I asked him forever ago (years) and he said yeah I just never said anything to anyone because I like secret low key banks x'DD
They blew up now though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Well gromer never had them on his list of verified vendors until the last drop. I messaged him about the site after he sent me an updated list of vendors, and he confirmed they were legit. I told him I had passed on those packs for months lol


Ya they're definitely be worth getting but don't forget they've probably been sitting for a while in a empty reebok box so who knows how the germ rates will be


----------



## rm32 (Sep 18, 2020)

Look what I came up on today in a trade!


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 18, 2020)

Lmao some dweeb is lighting up the OES auctions


----------



## hondorific (Sep 18, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Lmao some dweeb is lighting up the OES auctions


lol i wldnt do it but im almost glad someone is fuckin with him haha


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 19, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Lmao some dweeb is lighting up the OES auctions


Lol thats my boy, oes fucked him outta some sour apple ibl by alien genetics that he won on auction through them a few months ago. I guess they didn't think it brought enough because they REFUSED to respond to him (at the same time im getting responses and orders)


----------



## Railage (Sep 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> This is the best thing ever why didn't i think of it lol Fuck OES and while i'm at it Fuck Healthy Made ! Fuck Horror ! Get your shit right ! And any of you breeders that mess with them cats and do Exclusive drops threw them Fuck you too !


yo fuck healthy made and horror.

I placed an order from Horror and within 10 minutes I asked to cancel it because I found a site that I could just use my card on.

I didn’t get a reply or an email with the payment instructions that they always fuckin send.

Placed my order from Healthy Made and turns out they’re fucking sister company’s and let me pay and then held my order hostage saying I had to buy the other pack from Horror.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> yo fuck healthy made and horror.
> 
> I placed an order from Horror and within 10 minutes I asked to cancel it because I found a site that I could just use my card on.
> 
> ...


R u kidding me?? Seriously????

I had westcoast tell me they wouldnt cancel 1 of my orders until I placed and paid for my other order lol like somehow that was going to tie me in? Platinum has been VERY cool with me in every other way than what the costs are..I see his prices are the same as everyone elses though. I placed an order and he held it for like 2 weeks without bein a nag amongst other things


----------



## Silencio (Sep 19, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Lol thats my boy, oes fucked him outta some sour apple ibl by alien genetics that he won on auction through them a few months ago. I guess they didn't think it brought enough because they REFUSED to respond to him (at the same time im getting responses and orders)


This is so petty and I love it.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah they're owned by the same people, and I hear almost nothing but negative about Horror, no one likes them.

Some banks if you make an order then cancel it they straight up blacklist you and ban you.

You can absolutely demand your money back - I guess they're just being dicks and not wanting to fulfill the order unless ya complete the other one.
But just ask for your cash back and say you're not gonna support that move.

If you have any kind of following on IG make a post about it and they should make things right


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 19, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Lol thats my boy, oes fucked him outta some sour apple ibl by alien genetics that he won on auction through them a few months ago. I guess they didn't think it brought enough because they REFUSED to respond to him (at the same time im getting responses and orders)


He should be banned though tbh.....you shouldn't be fuckin up auctions, that screws everyone who wants to bid. Just make a post about it and that's that. I'm not spending 300k on some rotten bananas  now I gotta wait for a relist.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> He should be banned though tbh.....you shouldn't be fuckin up auctions, that screws everyone who wants to bid. Just make a post about it and that's that. I'm not spending 300k on some rotten bananas  now I gotta wait for a relist.


Maybe OES shouldn't have fucked around with their auctions then? While it is frustrating for others its OES fault for acting like a chump on that guys auction winning. If your going to fuck with the auctions then be prepared for folks to fuck back.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Honor and integrity seem to be fading these days.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> He should be banned though tbh.....you shouldn't be fuckin up auctions, that screws everyone who wants to bid. Just make a post about it and that's that. I'm not spending 300k on some rotten bananas  now I gotta wait for a relist.


Hes not worried about getting banned, he looked at it as a goodbye fuck you. We used all our points with them and have essentially marked them off. Anyone that censors comments on social media is probably not trustworthy in some form.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> He should be banned though tbh.....you shouldn't be fuckin up auctions, that screws everyone who wants to bid. Just make a post about it and that's that. I'm not spending 300k on some rotten bananas  now I gotta wait for a relist.


They deleted all crazy bids btw. Swoop in and only get raped for 400 now lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My man sent me a pic of the OGR gear he's sending me.....View attachment 4684158


Nice. You will enjoy..


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 19, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> They deleted all crazy bids btw. Swoop in and only get raped for 400 now lol


I might just do that!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 19, 2020)

I understand his point of view - im just sayhing that screws up a bunch of growers who are trying to bid is all.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I understand his point of view - im just sayhing that screws up a bunch of growers who are trying to bid is all.


Yea, I've lost auctions to window shoppers, and its annoying. Idk I'm trying to not be petty with my life anymore like that haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> yo fuck healthy made and horror.
> 
> I placed an order from Horror and within 10 minutes I asked to cancel it because I found a site that I could just use my card on.
> 
> ...


Ya I won't order from horror, I've come close because they always have stuff that's sold out everywhere else. I've heard bad reviews and just overall sketchiness from them. Don't want people like that having your info, you know. So many other options these days.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 19, 2020)

I bought from Healthy Made for awhile and had no problems. I did read online people were having a lot of problems with Horror though which is why I never actually bought from them. Tiki Madman just switched from using those two exclusively to platinum, neptune and nucleus so I'd assume there was a reason for the switch though.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 19, 2020)

Tossed a PBB auction up on IG, never done one before. It's on the lower end at the moment for anyone potentially interested.
Edit, Kosher Kush Breath and Urinal Cake as well.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 20, 2020)

5/6 of my Ruby Red are female. It's onnnn now


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 20, 2020)

What on gods green earth is this creation...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

Busskilll said:


> What on gods green earth is this creation...


It says “slim sticky” right on it! = above and beyond x Mendo breath.


----------



## wilson510 (Sep 20, 2020)

where you guys get those meat breath crosses/hybrid at the moment? never seem to find them in stock lol


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 20, 2020)

Just put a few up on my ig growit420


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 21, 2020)

Wow i'm being censored now ? Took you all long enough tho all i had to say was the truth and i get the censor police after me ?


----------



## Railage (Sep 21, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I might just do that!


They should just give up and let you have the Rotten Banana. Looks like you’re playin for keeps


----------



## nc208 (Sep 21, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow i'm being censored now ? Took you all long enough tho all i had to say was the truth and i get the censor police after me ?


Huh? Whose censoring you?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 21, 2020)

Railage said:


> They should just give up and let you have the Rotten Banana. Looks like you’re playin for keeps


I was trying haha but I missed the end by a minute.
That's why I kept knocking it up like 25 I wasn't trying to do this dollar bid nonsense, lets make it happennnn XD

The site crashed 5 mins before the end of the sophies auction or I would have gotten them....what kinda BS is that...


----------



## Railage (Sep 21, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I was trying haha but I missed the end by a minute.
> That's why I kept knocking it up like 25 I wasn't trying to do this dollar bid nonsense, lets make it happennnn XD
> 
> The site crashed 5 mins before the end of the sophies auction or I would have gotten them....what kinda BS is that...


I saw that you didn’t get it, that sucks dude.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 21, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I was trying haha but I missed the end by a minute.
> That's why I kept knocking it up like 25 I wasn't trying to do this dollar bid nonsense, lets make it happennnn XD
> 
> The site crashed 5 mins before the end of the sophies auction or I would have gotten them....what kinda BS is that...


I've got 2 packs of rotten bananas, dm me if you want. I paid decent money for them though.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 21, 2020)

Day 44 halitosis breath meat breath.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 21, 2020)

Pic 2 This is the 3x3 Pbb ogkb from seed. 30 days Almost chopped her. The other ogkb pic 1 not as good. The clones usually do better anyway. Glad I took cuts.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I won't order from horror, I've come close because they always have stuff that's sold out everywhere else. I've heard bad reviews and just overall sketchiness from them. Don't want people like that having your info, you know. So many other options these days.


Never had an issues with horror, he’s on point.


----------



## 420simps (Sep 22, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


Thug pug is a great breeder great choice


----------



## Railage (Sep 22, 2020)

OGKB leaning PBB, I tried to get rid of it and she spent two days in a trash can but I got her out.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 22, 2020)

Railage said:


> OGKB leaning PBB, I tried to get rid of it and she spent two days in a trash can but I got her out.
> 
> View attachment 4691461


How long veg on that girl? If I had that much space!


----------



## Railage (Sep 22, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> How long veg on that girl? If I had that much space!


this specific one has had a very long veg prob close to 2 months I kept in red solo cup for a long long time, you can see one in the background.

Grown normally it’s just as vigorous as a normal plant.

I have a rooted cut if I remember I’ll transplant it today and keep track of how fast she is


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 22, 2020)

Railage said:


> OGKB leaning PBB, I tried to get rid of it and she spent two days in a trash can but I got her out.
> 
> View attachment 4691461


Did you top those? My clones are growing fast. Thinking of topping


----------



## Railage (Sep 22, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Did you top those? My clones are growing fast. Thinking of topping


The one in the 3 gallon was topped 3 or 4 times

that’s just a fuck around plant though, I only tip once for the plants we flower out.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 22, 2020)

Railage said:


> OGKB leaning PBB, I tried to get rid of it and she spent two days in a trash can but I got her out.
> 
> View attachment 4691461
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 22, 2020)

eyeslow999 said:


> Never had an issues with horror, he’s on point.


So many mixed reviews... I wish symbiotic would use a different vendor I want those Mimosa x Banana og seeds that are coming soon

Also I'm thinking of popping a pack or Urinal when they come in, hopefully I can trade my 2nd Urinal Cake for some PBB or a studly cross. Otherwise I'll just hold it for a year or two and see what they turn out like and what they are worth.


----------



## Railage (Sep 22, 2020)

@numberfour
I just root trimmed it about 20 days ago too...

Cut the roots down to like a 2x2 inch cube and replanted it.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 22, 2020)

Glukie Breath Day 57


----------



## iHeartCannabisCA (Sep 22, 2020)

Does anyone know what came in the numbered packs of squatch as freebies? I've read on here ch breath and elsewhere garlic breath. Cheers and glad I found this thread!


----------



## When (Sep 22, 2020)

iHeartCannabisCA said:


> Does anyone know what came in the numbered packs of squatch as freebies? I've read on here ch breath and elsewhere garlic breath. Cheers and glad I found this thread!


Last years packs had garlic butter


----------



## iHeartCannabisCA (Sep 22, 2020)

When said:


> Last years packs had garlic butter


Thank you kindly! Waiting on my acmpr license cause I moved but have a bunch of thug pug to pop here! Can hardly wait,


----------



## Silencio (Sep 22, 2020)

When said:


> Last years packs had garlic butter


I believe squatch was childs breath. Garlic butter was mm


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 23, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> So many mixed reviews... I wish symbiotic would use a different vendor I want those Mimosa x Banana og seeds that are coming soon
> 
> Also I'm thinking of popping a pack or Urinal when they come in, hopefully I can trade my 2nd Urinal Cake for some PBB or a studly cross. Otherwise I'll just hold it for a year or two and see what they turn out like and what they are worth.


Let me say i didn't have a problem with Horror when i orderd from them i got my pack it just cost me $30 to send a money order to pay for said pack so yeah i have an issue with that . And he took 5 days to send me my pack but demanded payment with in 2 days ! Overall a giant fuck show and then him a Healthy Made pulled the Okie doke on the weedsthepeople drop which was the last straw for me anyways so the can choke on a donkey dick and die slow !


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 23, 2020)

Got a Billy auction goin on IG for anyone interested, (Zkittles x Mendobreath f4) it's at 200 currently


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 23, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Glukie Breath Day 57
> View attachment 4691925
> View attachment 4691926


I did not respect that cross until now x'D Wow, well done! Looks fat and stinky


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 23, 2020)

iHeartCannabisCA said:


> Does anyone know what came in the numbered packs of squatch as freebies? I've read on here ch breath and elsewhere garlic breath. Cheers and glad I found this thread!


I asked Gromer which freebies came in the Mule Fuel and Squatch numbered packs and his response was numbered packs are Garlic Butter. So I assume ones without numbers might have something different.

I have 2 packs of those Garlic Butters then I guess and each one has 15 in them, so I got a lot of them to hunt through.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 23, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I did not respect that cross until now x'D Wow, well done! Looks fat and stinky


Thanks Mister! She’a one of my favourites that’s for sure.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 23, 2020)

Railage said:


> OGKB leaning PBB, I tried to get rid of it and she spent two days in a trash can but I got her out.


What are those lights? I like them...looks like 1 BRIGHT LED with lots of little ones?


----------



## hondorific (Sep 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Let me say i didn't have a problem with Horror when i orderd from them i got my pack it just cost me $30 to send a money order to pay for said pack so yeah i have an issue with that . And he took 5 days to send me my pack but demanded payment with in 2 days ! Overall a giant fuck show and then him a Healthy Made pulled the Okie doke on the weedsthepeople drop which was the last straw for me anyways so the can choke on a donkey dick and die slow !


I AGREE!!! I have a story but lets just says they r HORRIBLE


----------



## Railage (Sep 24, 2020)

hondorific said:


> What are those lights? I like them...looks like 1 BRIGHT LED with lots of little ones?


Optic Led 150s.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, unfortunately it looks like he kept the FIRE ALIEN KUSH (for now at least  )but I am still super excited to pop these beans!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 25, 2020)

These are my rainy lady in dwc:

Does any1 know why the 1 is doing great and the other is curling so hard its blocking light from getting to new growth...it was worse n I cut the fan leaves off blocking the top site.

On my ig some ppl said just genetics but I'm not sure? Maybe this 1 needs more cal ot mag? Everything is correct except perhaps micronutrients and I gave them photo-p and slf and recharge...not sure about the effects of those in odd cases. LMK plz I need some insight..my thghts r it didn't like the photo p...maybe it was too much for that pheno


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 25, 2020)

hondorific said:


> These are my rainy lady in dwc:
> 
> Does any1 know why the 1 is doing great and the other is curling so hard its blocking light from getting to new growth...it was worse n I cut the fan leaves off blocking the top site.
> 
> On my ig some ppl said just genetics but I'm not sure? Maybe this 1 needs more cal ot mag? Everything is correct except perhaps micronutrients and I gave them photo-p and slf and recharge...not sure about the effects of those in odd cases. LMK plz I need some insight..my thghts r it didn't like the photo p...maybe it was too much for that pheno


Possibly just genetics because my Apricot from IHG is doing that curling also. Still flowering and looking beautiful, and my other plants aren't curling (different strains).


----------



## nc208 (Sep 25, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Well, unfortunately it looks like he kept the FIRE ALIEN KUSH (for now at least  )but I am still super excited to pop these beans!
> View attachment 4694049


But you got the Fire Alien Romulon still!!!!! Can't wait to see what you find in these.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 25, 2020)

Brunch breath with some nice fall colors, coming down this weekend before we get rain. This plant does ok outside all though I have cut off two little spots of botrytis , no PM to speak of but I was using regalia religiously so not sure if it’s genetic or due to the preventative measures.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 25, 2020)

Yo I remember someone posted some cloning sleeve thingies on here. I'm a dome and tray guy but they looked really cool and peaked my interest. If anyone can remember who posted them or if they know the product I'd appreciate a link. 

I want them for when a mother gets to talk. I can clip the main stalk and get a quick clone without taking a bunch of branches and soaking cubes , etc

Thanks.


----------



## Railage (Sep 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Yo I remember someone posted some cloning sleeve thingies on here. I'm a dome and tray guy but they looked really cool and peaked my interest. If anyone can remember who posted them or if they know the product I'd appreciate a link.
> 
> I want them for when a mother gets to talk. I can clip the main stalk and get a quick clone without taking a bunch of branches and soaking cubes , etc
> 
> Thanks.


Conetainers brother

remember the stand comes separate, although you can stick 3 in a red solo cup and it will hold them up.









Cone-tainers Tray


The Cone-tainers Tray is 24" L x 12"W x 6.75" H and can hold up to 98 of the SC7 and SC10 cells.




www.greenhousemegastore.com


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> Conetainers brother


Thank you railage! Appreciate it a ton amigo


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 25, 2020)

Just put a package deal up on ig for MeatyOne and pure michigan 2.0 comes with forbidden fruit x blowtrops freebies.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 25, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Thank you railage! Appreciate it a ton amigo


If you only need a couple, cheap plastic travel tooth brush holders will do the same thing if you stick them in a cup or something similar.


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 26, 2020)

Shopccsb restocked more old packs, meanwhile the orange versions of the packs are going for 400+ at auctions. Wild


----------



## beaubeau72962 (Sep 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> And no wonder! LOOK at those sticky buds!
> 
> Nicely done, sky


Some beautiful looking buds there, lots of trichomes. Well done.


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 26, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Shopccsb restocked more old packs, meanwhile the orange versions of the packs are going for 400+ at auctions. Wild


Ugh mule fuel and cactus breath. Why I gotta be tryina buy a new car right now.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 26, 2020)

I wonder where shopCCSB got the extra clears....I've seen them sitting on their page for a couple years, you'd think they had all the stock listed.

The meat madness I got from them both packs were open though - so that's one reason to buy orange.....100% sealed no bs.


----------



## Busskilll (Sep 27, 2020)

Gave a friend of mine and caregiver 5 of each to run through a hunt. Might not have the space or means to run em all myself, but i can pass em out to a few people that will ensure those who need good clean meds get it. I know my collection pales in comparison to pretty much everyone on here, and I think I even have more beans than I’ll ever honestly need. I’m excited to see how things pan out with these. Hopefully have some progress in for ya soon.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rare packs being auctioned at seed source if anybody besides mrpiff wants anything ever lol


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Rare packs being auctioned at seed source if anybody besides mrpiff wants anything ever lol


he prob gonna try to get that Rotten Banana lol

Actually maybe not someone on here offered him one the other day so we might be safe hehehehe


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> he prob gonna try to get that Rotten Banana lol
> 
> Actually maybe not someone on here offered him one the other day so we might be safe hehehehe


340 is nothing when you start your auctions at 450 lol


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Day 26 Kosher Kush Breath 4 phenos, all pretty citrusy.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 27, 2020)

If there's any Canuks who missed out on Urinal Cake hit the DM, my buddy has an extra pack he wants to part with.


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Nooo I like it


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 26 Kosher Kush Breath 4 phenos, all pretty citrusy.
> 
> View attachment 4696588View attachment 4696589View attachment 4696590View attachment 4696592View attachment 4696593


Looking good dude!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> Nooo I like it
> 
> View attachment 4696623


Hahaha love that post. Such a gromer answer...is he saying the citrus nose fades at the end? Either way man those kkb are looking like stunners, can't wait to see them finish.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> Nooo I like it
> 
> View attachment 4696623


How the does he know? They are untested... 
mine got a bunch of grapefruit on the nose now. Look like a end of October finisher.
These are from last week.


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> How the does he know? They are untested...
> mine got a bunch of grapefruit on the nose now. Look like a end of October finisher.
> These are from last week. View attachment 4696772View attachment 4696773View attachment 4696774


It’s temporary

Lol, that’s exactly what I thought though about them being untested.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> It’s temporary
> 
> Lol, that’s exactly what I thought though about them being untested.


Yours look very nice btw. I got cuts of all 4 ladies and a super stinky male kkb gonna f2 them indoors this winter if they are worthy. Then give em away for blanks and postage <anyone who understands that reference is automatically awesome imo


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Yours look very nice btw. I got cuts of all 4 ladies and a super stinky male kkb gonna f2 them indoors this winter if they are worthy. Then give em away for blanks and postage <anyone who understands that reference is automatically awesome imo


And yours are mighty fine as well, I also have cuts of all 4 of my ladies lol.

I’ll be around day 60 at the end of October so ours are pretty close too lol.


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> How the does he know? They are untested...
> mine got a bunch of grapefruit on the nose now. Look like a end of October finisher.
> These are from last week.


He tested a few kosher crosses last year so he could be going off his experience with those and the mother kosher. Some of mine have a classic kosher nose while the others are more sweet smelling.

I also have some wedding poop in flower but they are looking like low yielders and late finishers. The terps are pretty weak so far, deffinetly more excited for the kosher.


----------



## 357Slug (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone who's down to trade like this yugioh lmk, from Canada


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 27, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> 340 is nothing when you start your auctions at 450 lol


That's the only auction I've done at that price, everything else was 200-300.
I've seen people after Queen Sugar for a long time and as long as it took me to find it, I just understand the rarity lol.
Rather keep it than settle for less!

I'm just trying to fund this banana project and get the right packs in my hands. If anyone wants to trade a Queen Sugar for a Rotten Banana I'm down.
And yep! I'm after that Rotten Banana again....haven't been able to get one anywhere.


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That's the only auction I've done at that price, everything else was 200-300.
> I've seen people after Queen Sugar for a long time and as long as it took me to find it, I just understand the rarity lol.
> 
> I'm just trying to fund this banana project and get the right packs in my hands. If anyone wants to trade a Queen Sugar for a Rotten Banana I'm down.
> And yep! I'm after that Rotten Banana again....haven't been able to get one anywhere.


good luck, I was eyeing it and thought maybe but I kinda want to pick up a pack or two of Cereal Milk from Limited Trees so I’m on the fence.

I don’t need that shit anyway..

ohhhh shit I’m not eyeing them anymore they’re at 500


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> good luck, I was eyeing it and thought maybe but I kinda want to pick up a pack or two of Cereal Milk from Limited Trees so I’m on the fence.
> 
> I don’t need that shit anyway..


That cereal milk does look pretty nice! I think First Class Genetics sells a cut, not sure if it's breeder cut though.

Yeah that's one I actually do want for me, my banana collection is ridiculous but still missing a few key elements


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That cereal milk does look pretty nice! I think First Class Genetics sells a cut, not sure if it's breeder cut though.
> 
> Yeah that's one I actually do want for me, my banana collection is ridiculous but still missing a few key elements


First Class does have a cut and it says Limited Trees next to it so it may be the breeder cut, it was 250 a few months back I don’t know anymore.

I want the seeds though, Terp Fiend ran a pack and I asked him if he was happy with them and he was.

Seeds are 300:/


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> First Class does have a cut and it says Limited Trees next to it so it may be the breeder cut, it was 250 a few months back I don’t know anymore.
> 
> I want the seeds though, Terp Fiend ran a pack and I asked him if he was happy with them and he was.
> 
> Seeds are 300:/


Weird to see seeds go for more than a breeder cut  Huh.

And yeah I think that 500 bid wiped me out... That's a little higher than I wana go.


----------



## Railage (Sep 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Weird to see seeds go for more than a breeder cut  Huh.
> 
> And yeah I think that 500 bid wiped me out... That's a little higher than I wana go.


It’s a long shot but have you tried to email OES and ask if he’ll let a pack go for 300-400 if he has any left?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> It’s a long shot but have you tried to email OES and ask if he’ll let a pack go for 300-400 if he has any left?


Nope! That's a good idea though what's his email do ya know? Thanks! I'll give it a shot


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 27, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Anyone who's down to trade like this yugioh lmk, from Canada
> 
> View attachment 4696956


I'm interested by trading this kind of cards, DM me ^^


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Nope! That's a good idea though what's his email do ya know? Thanks! I'll give it a shot


Hi my friend, oes never answer back to emails, you have to text him, his number is on the website !


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 27, 2020)

357Slug said:


> Anyone who's down to trade like this yugioh lmk, from Canada
> 
> View attachment 4696956


Dm if you want to trade for a Urinal


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 27, 2020)

There are some Pure Michigan in stock at tscnovelties for 200


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 27, 2020)

I ended up snagging that Rotten Banana.....hurts but it'll make a lot more money back once popped.  

Finally got itttt!


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 27, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I ended up snagging that Rotten Banana.....hurts but it'll make a lot more money back once popped.
> 
> Finally got itttt!


The banana king! Looking forward to your banana projects, hopefully you can find a way to get some to me in canada


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 27, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> The banana king! Looking forward to your banana projects, hopefully you can find a way to get some to me in canada


Thanks man! I'm going to try to find a seedbank who ships international who wants to carry some of my stuff!
May be able to pull it off....we'll see  Going to try to talk to GLO when the time comes. 

Fingers crossed! xD There's a small bank who've already offered to carry my gear but not sure if they're international ship or not, a buddy is starting it up.


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I ended up snagging that Rotten Banana.....hurts but it'll make a lot more money back once popped.
> 
> Finally got itttt!


Nice my friend !! I got the Puta breath on this auction


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 28, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Nice my friend !! I got the Puta breath on this auction


Oh wow they ship to FR? Awesome bro! Happy you got something, I know you've been hunting for far too long!!


----------



## hondorific (Sep 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I ended up snagging that Rotten Banana.....hurts but it'll make a lot more money back once popped.
> 
> Finally got itttt!


agreed! I LOVE DEATHSTAR!! Make some babies!!!


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Oh wow they ship to FR? Awesome bro! Happy you got something, I know you've been hunting for far too long!!


Thanks bro, yes fortunately they ship to France 
Yeah you know that a thugpug hunt from europe is not always easy, I woked up at 5h55 am to place a snip bid ^^


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 29, 2020)

so just had a shipment come in for a buddy in Canada from Capitol City Seedbank and he got 3 halitosis breaths and a cherry hill. When I opened the package I noticed that all 3 of the halitosis breath packs had a weak heat seal and can be opened. Anyone else gotten clear halitosis breath packs and had this happen?


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> so just had a shipment come in for a buddy in Canada from Capitol City Seedbank and he got 3 halitosis breaths and a cherry hill. When I opened the package I noticed that all 3 of the halitosis breath packs had a weak heat seal and can be opened. Anyone else gotten clear halitosis breath packs and had this happen?


Misterpfffff got the same thing with a pack from CCS too!


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 29, 2020)

But gromer said that CSS is a legit vendor...


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 29, 2020)

Honestly those packs are old and the two Meat Madness I got that were opened like that still definitely 'had' a seal at one point it just seems to have broken over time.

I'd trust that they're legit as they're groms verified banks but not if you're trying any kind of resale. I actually returned mine because I specifically asked if they were sealed beforehand and showed them a screenshot to ensure no nonsense.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Honestly those packs are old and the two Meat Madness I got that were opened like that still definitely 'had' a seal at one point it just seems to have broken over time.
> 
> I'd trust that they're legit as they're groms verified banks but not if you're trying any kind of resale. I actually returned mine because I specifically asked if they were sealed beforehand and showed them a screenshot to ensure no nonsense.


They are actually for sunsetauctions on ig, CSS told him they ship to Canada, and charged him $30 international shipping. When it came time to ship, CSS said they would have to remove the seeds from original packaging to ship to Canada, so they kinda fucked him already....


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> They are actually for sunsetauctions on ig, CSS told him they ship to Canada, and charged him $30 international shipping. When it came time to ship, CSS said they would have to remove the seeds from original packaging to ship to Canada, so they kinda fucked him already....


That's a refund right there too!  Haha I've been talking to that guy since the pug craze started. He's a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Railage (Sep 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> They are actually for sunsetauctions on ig, CSS told him they ship to Canada, and charged him $30 international shipping. When it came time to ship, CSS said they would have to remove the seeds from original packaging to ship to Canada, so they kinda fucked him already....


I got the Banana Breath #1 from him at a really fair price imo.

We also talked a little bit right around when Gromer was being a little turd to him, seems like a real cool dude.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 29, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That's a refund right there too!  Haha I've been talking to that guy since the pug craze started. He's a pretty cool dude.


He said he trusts the bank since gromer gave his grace. Im not sure if he's going to sell these or keep for himself. Looks like CSS is sending him a free tang breath as an apology. He's super cool.


Railage said:


> I got the Banana Breath #1 from him at a really fair price imo.
> 
> We also talked a little bit right around when Gromer was being a little turd to him, seems like a real cool dude.


Yea hes legit! Not like some of these auctions that have sock accts or friends bidding up the prices. Ive helped get him hooked up with alot of his packs (to keep myself from buying them all lol). Hes made a ton of money off these thug auctions and is trying to keep it rolling with other breeders now. Anyone that doesn't follow him on ig is missing out on some amazing genetics.


----------



## Silencio (Sep 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Yea hes legit! Not like some of these auctions that have sock accts or friends bidding up the prices.


Yup, recently he had a top bidder back out and he sold it to me even tho I only bid $10 above drop price. When I factored in shipping it was cheaper than buying from a bank directly.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 29, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> It's a UK seedbank Bigboss !


True. 
Carls Shoes ON SALE


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> ?


Uk seed bank holds a pack on the skant


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 29, 2020)

GrimeSugar said:


> True.
> Carls Shoes ON SALE


Wish I was able to order those!


----------



## loop718 (Sep 29, 2020)

Day 50! Getting so close. Loving this run, meatbreath, halitosis breath, pbb, sherb breath.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 30, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Day 50! Getting so close. Loving this run, meatbreath, halitosis breath, pbb, sherb breath. View attachment 4699368View attachment 4699369View attachment 4699370View attachment 4699371View attachment 4699372View attachment 4699373View attachment 4699374View attachment 4699375View attachment 4699376


Pardon my stupidity of not making pretend i can tell which pic is which strain ?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone every reversed a pbb female? Had any luck with getting fem pollen? Tks


----------



## Railage (Sep 30, 2020)

Can y’all just flash me forward 45 days some I can bask in the glory of PBB again, and see the end of the Kosher Kush Breaths


----------



## nc208 (Sep 30, 2020)

Time to get these bitches wet.......


----------



## Railage (Sep 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Time to get these bitches wet.......
> View attachment 4699883


hell yeah super excite about the Urinal Cake


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 30, 2020)

Did ya see the Kosher Kush Breath that Gromer posted on his page yesterday or the day before?

Nobs of ice! Looked great.


----------



## Railage (Sep 30, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Did ya see the Kosher Kush Breath that Gromer posted on his page yesterday or the day before?
> 
> Nobs of ice! Looked great.


Yeah fuckin stoked about the terp description on, hope mine come out like that.

I asked the original poster how many he ran but he didn’t reply.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 30, 2020)

Glukie Breath day 65


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 1, 2020)

Last KKB and a Billy for auction on my page if any interest for US folks, still on the low end.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hoping for a male and a female with my 5 remaining PBB seeds to F2 cause lord knows how much and hard another pack is gonna be to find. Really dislike whats gone on with his gear over the last year. Was hoping he wouldn't become $$$ hungry but oh well


----------



## PaperEatom (Oct 1, 2020)

How has he become money hungry? It's the seedbanks that set the price. He is just retiring because he has to have back surgery.


----------



## Railage (Oct 1, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Hoping for a male and a female with my 5 remaining PBB seeds to F2 cause lord knows how much and hard another pack is gonna be to find. Really dislike whats gone on with his gear over the last year. Was hoping he wouldn't become $$$ hungry but oh well


The price of his packs did not change, its everyone reselling it who driving up the price.(Which I dont have a problem with, get your bread)


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> The price of his packs did not change, its everyone reselling it who driving up the price.(Which I dont have a problem with, get your bread)


I didn't have a problem with banks selling the last drop for up to $160, but for the banks trying to bend you over *cough* OES *cough* for up to $500 can suck it.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> The price of his packs did not change, its everyone reselling it who driving up the price.(Which I dont have a problem with, get your bread)


not worth 500+ a pack sadly, good stuff but can find similar from archive cannardo and the such for like MAX around 250$. He's done a great job maxing out on the hype though cant lie


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 1, 2020)

I hope everyone f2’s them and shares the love. These seed pack prices are a joke. Thinking ahead for next run I have choice of 7 of 9 , Michigan mouth, stank and garlic butter. Any recommendations on what to run? Can only run 2


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 1, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> not worth 500+ a pack sadly, good stuff but can find similar from archive cannardo and the such for like MAX around 250$. He's done a great job maxing out on the hype though cant lie


Difference is - there's only a couple Archive strains (like the original dosidos) that gets this much 'love' from the community as well.
It's not really gromer setting the price, it's the people who want the packs. No one is 'willing' to pay 500 for an average Archive pack.

Everyone knows how great the Studly crosses are - and even if pug is or isn't retiring, that male is gone.
So just a matter of wanting to grab legendary crosses that have no way to return - for most people.

Studly crosses had mega hype even before the retirement thing came about. Just didn't jack the price up until the male was killed off.
That's why ya see some of the 'newer' crosses not using Studly struggling to sell at 200. All about that Mendobreath f2.

PBB was won a bunch of awards now.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 1, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Difference is - there's only a couple Archive strains (like the original dosidos) that gets this much 'love' from the community as well.
> It's not really gromer setting the price, it's the people who want the packs. No one is 'willing' to pay 500 for an average Archive pack.
> 
> Everyone knows how great the Studly crosses are - and even if pug is or isn't retiring, that male is gone.
> ...


I don't think most were paying a high price because Studly is gone, it's mostly from they hype from him "retiring." All of his strains went up and many without studly went for high prices as well towards the end. Don't get me wrong I'm sure there were some buying for that reason especially people on here, but I don't think the majority of the people were buying it for the male that is now gone or even knew about it, it was all about the hype at the end. I think the ones struggling to sell are not because of the male but more about them being untested, just my opinion though.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I don't think most were paying a high price because Studly is gone, it's mostly from they hype from him "retiring." All of his strains went up and many without studly went for high prices as well towards the end. Don't get me wrong I'm sure there were some buying for that reason especially people on here, but I don't think the majority of the people were buying it for the male that is now gone or even knew about it, it was all about the hype at the end. I think the ones struggling to sell are not because of the male but more about them being untested, just my opinion though.


Retirement may have been a 'last chance' thing - but literally everyone knows Studly crosses are gold - unless they're newer to pug. But if you've been following for 2+ years you know full well that Studly made Pug who he is.... 60k followers and deleted, another 60k and deleted, and now 40 some odd k followers.

Folks are growing out a good chunk of these crosses so they're not really untested anymore....seen multiple Billy, Stank, KKB, etc being grown out by now. That drop was like 5 months ago.

But yeah if anyone 'doesnt' know who Studly is - they shouldn't be paying 500 a pack in the first place


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 1, 2020)

I mean breeders post on Instagram what day something drops or at what banks, and literally there are a thousand people asking those exact quiestions right after. I doubt the majority of people are that well informed, only some care about that. I think most people bought out of hype or thinking they could flip them for profit (not the one's paying $500 lol).

On this thread people seem pretty informed but reading through a lot of the questions or comments on Gromers posts on IG leads me to believe most know very little about him or genetics in general. There is a large group that does know and care about this, but to my eyes it does not seem like it is the majority.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I mean breeders post on Instagram what day something drops or at what banks, and literally there are a thousand people asking those exact quiestions right after. I doubt the majority of people are that well informed, only some care about that. I think most people bought out of hype or thinking they could flip them for profit (not the one's paying $500 lol).
> 
> On this thread people seem pretty informed but reading through a lot of the questions or comments on Gromers posts on IG leads me to believe most know very little about him or genetics in general. There is a large group that does know and care about this, but to my eyes it does not seem like it is the majority.


Some don't care what they grow and some care alot about certain genetics. These prices are cheap compared to the end product. I just dropped my pack of Unicorn poop, I do not regret growing these babies out vs trying to make a grand off the pack.


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I don't think most were paying a high price because Studly is gone, it's mostly from they hype from him "retiring." All of his strains went up and many without studly went for high prices as well towards the end. Don't get me wrong I'm sure there were some buying for that reason especially people on here, but I don't think the majority of the people were buying it for the male that is now gone or even knew about it, it was all about the hype at the end. I think the ones struggling to sell are not because of the male but more about them being untested, just my opinion though.


I've been watching some auctions since april and I only seen 3 studly crosses hit 500usd+ outside of a charity auction, Banana breaths, sophies breath, and Meat breath. There are probably others but the rest I've seen usually end at around 300. I'd bet PBB also hit around 500 before re-release but not since april. 

A decent amount of gromers non studly crosses have went for 500+ too, which makes me agree with what you said about the majority not caring about studly and only caring about gromer. Unicorn poop, Rotten Banana, wedding poop, and Kosher all went for 500+ in the last year without studly as a parent.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Some don't care what they grow and some care alot about certain genetics. These prices are cheap compared to the end product. I just dropped my pack of Unicorn poop, I do not regret growing these babies out vs trying to make a grand off the pack.


Even though it shouldn't matter - people that don't care about the genetics drive me bonkers x'DDD 
If you love this 'bomb smoke' .... wouldn't you want to know what it was? 

But I guess you guys are right... Arghhhhh  OCD!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 1, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I've been watching some auctions since april and I only seen 3 studly crosses hit 500usd+ outside of a charity auction, Banana breaths, sophies breath, and Meat breath. There are probably others but the rest I've seen usually end at around 300. I'd bet PBB also hit around 500 before re-release but not since april.
> 
> A decent amount of gromers non studly crosses have went for 500+ too, which makes me agree with what you said about the majority not caring about studly and only caring about gromer. Unicorn poop, Rotten Banana, wedding poop, and Kosher all went for 500+ in the last year without studly as a parent.


Ghostbreath and Larry Bird Breath as well (my LBB just auctioned for 510)

I feel like those non-breath strains only blew up after the retirement thing....with the exception of Rotten Bananas because all his banana gear is like 8 years old, pre Studly I think. Fair enough on the masses, but it 'was' Studly that put Gromer on the map, not the Banana gear.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 2, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I didn't have a problem with banks selling the last drop for up to $160, but for the banks trying to bend you over *cough* OES *cough* for up to $500 can suck it.


This wont be the last drop just more marketing,


Misterpfffff said:


> Ghostbreath and Larry Bird Breath as well (my LBB just auctioned for 510)
> 
> I feel like those non-breath strains only blew up after the retirement thing....with the exception of Rotten Bananas because all his banana gear is like 8 years old, pre Studly I think. Fair enough on the masses, but it 'was' Studly that put Gromer on the map, not the Banana gear.


Do you find it kind of funny how its almost gone full circle cause the mendo breath is originally from gage green right? And they have some SILLY pack prices. I just found it funny how is stuff is now going for the price of the stuff that male came from correct me if wrong on that


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 2, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> This wont be the last drop just more marketing,
> 
> Do you find it kind of funny how its almost gone full circle cause the mendo breath is originally from gage green right? And they have some SILLY pack prices. I just found it funny how is stuff is now going for the price of the stuff that male came from correct me if wrong on that


You're wrong on that. Ggg sells their packs at crazy prices. Gromer never charged a dime more after the hype. You were already told this literally verbatim. And stop being a chad with you "hes not retiring bs"


----------



## Silencio (Oct 2, 2020)

Tent update! First time running pug gear. Day 42 in living organic soil under LED (Highlights UVBoards + QB96v2). These are all tester single bean pops, not selected for at all. So far all are looking good except for Billy (not pictured) which threw nanners and has since been relegated to the autoflower tent to see if we can finish her out. Hopefully no pollen got out but a few dark pistils are making me nervous. Stankasaurus is the star of the show so far, hopefully she has terps as well. Currently all I can smell is dead hot strawberries (Oni) when I open the tent.





A little off topic but here a DHS from Oni for reference.



3 giant DHS in the back
Stanka front left
puta in middle


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Tent update! First time running pug gear. Day 42 in living organic soil under LED (Highlights UVBoards + QB96v2). These are all tester single bean pops, not selected for at all. So far all are looking good except for Billy (not pictured) which threw nanners and has since been relegated to the autoflower tent to see if we can finish her out. Hopefully no pollen got out but a few dark pistils are making me nervous. Stankasaurus is the star of the show so far, hopefully she has terps as well. Currently all I can smell is dead hot strawberries (Oni) when I open the tent.
> 
> View attachment 4701476
> 
> ...


Yoooo well done man nice labeling the pics too!!

Please tell me what that Meaty One smells like I have 3 packs of it and have been dying to know  How's yield looking so far?
Link that to gromer he'll post it for sure

Got a couple packs of those Dead Hot too! Lookin nice!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You're wrong on that. Ggg sells their packs at crazy prices. Gromer never charged a dime more after the hype. You were already told this literally verbatim. And stop being a chad with you "hes not retiring bs"


next drop ill come back to laugh at you


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Oct 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Tent update! First time running pug gear. Day 42 in living organic soil under LED (Highlights UVBoards + QB96v2). These are all tester single bean pops, not selected for at all. So far all are looking good except for Billy (not pictured) which threw nanners and has since been relegated to the autoflower tent to see if we can finish her out. Hopefully no pollen got out but a few dark pistils are making me nervous. Stankasaurus is the star of the show so far, hopefully she has terps as well. Currently all I can smell is dead hot strawberries (Oni) when I open the tent.
> 
> View attachment 4701476
> 
> ...


These are the first meaty one pics ive seen besides the few pics gromer put up. His looked super afghan leaning so im glad to see some variance


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 2, 2020)

My pbb ogkb leaners. Seems only females I get are these. They don’t yield a lot but meds are killa.
At least a got some bud lol! They cloned great too!


----------



## Silencio (Oct 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Please tell me what that Meaty One smells like I have 3 packs of it and have been dying to know  How's yield looking so far?


Had to say at this stage, kind of a sweet spicy scent. Low to mid yeild but shes been in the corner of the tent.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 2, 2020)

All I need is a Banana Loaf and I'll be big pimpin


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> All I need is a Banana Loaf and I'll be big pimpin
> 
> View attachment 4702234


whats the genetics for the banana s1? seems like either of these and pbb would be a breeding match for eachother


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 3, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> whats the genetics for the banana s1? seems like either of these and pbb would be a breeding match for eachother


It's the Orgnkid cut of Banana OG reversed and hit to itself


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sharp Tooth cut of the Stank = Cherry Gas


----------



## nc208 (Oct 3, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Sharp Tooth cut of the Stank = Cherry Gas View attachment 4702533View attachment 4702534View attachment 4702535


Looks fire. Nicely done.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 3, 2020)

My outdoor brunch breath was loaded with botrytis upon inspection during trimming. Saved maybe 1/10 of the plant. Sucks, but wanted to share in case people try and grow some of TP’s stuff outside in less than favorable climates.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 3, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> What breeder is the pop rocks from?


From us


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

I have quite a few packs of his. They're wither mendo blends (Mendo Montage) or his privately bred Sunshine 3 crosses (Shinola, Sunny Lady, PBS, etc). There's definitley some heat to be found in his packs


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 3, 2020)

My buddy's Chunky garlic breath he got from my cut. This girl throws.


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 3, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> My outdoor brunch breath was loaded with botrytis upon inspection during trimming. Saved maybe 1/10 of the plant. Sucks, but wanted to share in case people try and grow some of TP’s stuff outside in less than favorable climates.


1 of my 3 thug cuts outdoor have PM, and my cut of Double Agent (purple kush x OOKB) from inhouse I gave my buddy has PM too. I've heard cookie crosses dont have much mold resistance, and from what I've seen in canada with OGKB crosses I would have to agree. These are my first 2 strains to get PM out of 100+ strains over 8 years. Although gromer did say that breath strains will do well outdoors, so I'll still be testing more cuts to see what can survive my climate.

Im thinking of crossing some of my thug pug with my Sugarcane cut since it is the most consistently mold resistant strain I have ever seen. Gave my buddy 2 solid Wedding poop males out of the 8 males my pack had so that might be my first cross.


----------



## Danielspi94 (Oct 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Im interested.....message me


I'm also interested


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 4, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> From us View attachment 4702908View attachment 4702908


Congrats on your last drop all sold out in 20 mins huh nice job keep the fire coming !


----------



## thujux (Oct 4, 2020)

luscious added some thugpug. I grabbed wedding poop and stinky putang. They have 1 urinal cake and 1 juniors jello left. For whoever.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 4, 2020)

thujux said:


> luscious added some thugpug. I grabbed wedding poop and stinky putang. They have 1 urinal cake and 1 juniors jello left. For whoever.


That came outa nowhere, huh! Dang wish I got another poo.


----------



## thujux (Oct 4, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> That came outa nowhere, huh! Dang wish I got another poo.


Really did, I like their prices  100 &120

Sales Email received at 9:59am. I purchased around 10:10am pacific time. Wonder what we missed before that lol


----------



## Railage (Oct 4, 2020)

thujux said:


> luscious added some thugpug. I grabbed wedding poop and stinky putang. They have 1 urinal cake and 1 juniors jello left. For whoever.


Used up the reward points I had and snagged that Juniors Jello for $61 lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 4, 2020)

I grabbed a Monkey Business because they're cheap. Was 'almost' gonna grab one like 10 times now finally pulled the trigger lol.

I swear that pack will blow up as soon as someone grows it out x'D It's sophisticated lady bx at a reasonable price - nutty how it didn't take off already.
I wonder if the name just confused people.

That is, if they can take a better payment option than Zelle, that one sucks ass! Spent 20 mins trying to figure it out and while my bank says it's zelle-compatible, it's not on the list of banks on the Zelle side.

These banks seriously need to find a way to use simple services like cashapp, venmo, paypal, or just take debit cards. 
It's 2020 not y2k....


----------



## Binometrik (Oct 4, 2020)

Look at those international shipping cost, I hope it's a bug


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow o.o" That's brutal on shipping


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Wow o.o" That's brutal on shipping


agreed


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey everybody! Haven’t been on in a while but still growing. Popped some cactus and some halitosis...about 6 or so of each sprouted just in case anyone is wondering if the older packs in the clear bag are still viable, they are! I still have about a full two packs left of cactus bc of all the extra seeds in those. Wish I had got the bubblegum breath too @Dividedsky but I’m tapping out buying seeds for a really long time lol I’ve still been getting more in (not thug pug tho)...got some envy gear otw actually, coincidentally. And found some thug pug crosses from @Socogenetics that I’m excited about too. Back to Thug Pug plants I have my PBB looking good. It’s a clone from that one I grew outdoor, so it’s being treated way better. It has a flavor to me (gf can’t taste anything distinct but she likes it and and how it’s really potent) like mint chocolate cookies so it has to be a dosidos leaner. So it’s not actually the flavor that I’m hunting for, from the dispensary in CO, but it’s good and I’ll keep it for now. Also put my three ogkb leaners in. I’m calling them my “three witches” for Halloween bc they’re gnarly and haggardly looking lol. I have one more pbb still in veg that has a 50/50 dosi/studly look and I think that’s going to be my one for my pbb flavor. I grew on that tasted exactly like the dispensary, but I didn’t get a cut to live, but I know I’ll find it again. My clones have been a lot happier lately thanks to @colocowboy and his advice, thanks homie! Here’s PBB day 35


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 5, 2020)

My two pbb ogkb girls 6 weeks after little defo. Over 24 seeds and only 4 female total. 3 ogkb. Better keep what you can on these.


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 6, 2020)

56 thug packs on neptunes auctions page, tons of rare packs and they can be bought now for higher prices.


----------



## Silencio (Oct 6, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> 56 thug packs on neptunes auctions page, tons of rare packs and they can be bought now for higher prices.


I see the elusive 007's breath is back.


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> I see the elusive 007's breath is back.


Now gromer is saying that it could be real, his kids helped with his labeling back then


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Now gromer is saying that it could be real, his kids helped with his labeling back then


That’s why I got so many extra seeds in my cactus breath packs! Thanks Gromer’s kids!!


----------



## Renne (Oct 7, 2020)

What's the good word on Junior's Jello? I was gifted a pack from a friend!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2020)

These ogkb pbb don’t make big buds, but it’s high quality thc!


----------



## hondorific (Oct 8, 2020)

Does anyone have direct info comparing Pure michigan 1.0 vs 2.0 vs Putrid? Did the line keep getting better?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 8, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Does anyone have direct info comparing Pure michigan 1.0 vs 2.0 vs Putrid? Did the line keep getting better?


Putrid is Oreoz x Mr. Stinky & Pure Michigan 1.0 Oreoz x Mendo Breath F2 ( Studly) & PM 2.0 Oreoz x Mendo Breath F4 (Jr) so i don't know about better since if i only could one i choose Studly ever time Mutants and all.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 8, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Does anyone have direct info comparing Pure michigan 1.0 vs 2.0 vs Putrid? Did the line keep getting better?


My understanding of the 1.0 and 2.0 was that Gromer didn't like the 200 asking price of max yields, so he made the 2.0 at his price level. I'm not sure if its better than the original.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 8, 2020)

I think the original looks super nice in almost every pic - the 2.0 I haven't really seen enough of only me, SCO, and one other dude recently. 
Putrid looked interesting but if you're going to use Mr Stinky and make something smelly, I'd rather see that doubled with something already stinky (like the grapefruit cookies AKA the Ruby Red cross). 

But he was trying to bring terps to the Oreoz, I think was the point of it all.


----------



## Silencio (Oct 8, 2020)

@realonelovepottery had some really nice looking putrid michigan. They reported terps of earthy spearmint, cherry armpit stink, and cherry bubblegum IIRC.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> My understanding of the 1.0 and 2.0 was that Gromer didn't like the 200 asking price of max yields, so he made the 2.0 at his price level. I'm not sure if its better than the original.


Gromer must have been a pretty freakin cool dude then to want to stay fair on price! The 1st release was by 3rd Coast n the 2nd/3rd releases were done on gromers label? Thanks for the information!


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 8, 2020)

Terpy just put up Garlic breath, Natural Gas, Juniors Jello, and Honey bells for 150.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 8, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Terpy just put up Garlic breath, Natural Gas, Juniors Jello, and Honey bells for 150.


Masonic's Peanutbutter Breath is 200 on Masonic's site and 80 on Terpys. 
Lol source 2.5x more expensive...


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Masonic's Peanutbutter Breath is 200 on Masonic's site and 80 on Terpys.
> Lol source 2.5x more expensive...


Masonic prob gonna grab a handful of packs to throw in though haha


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Masonic prob gonna grab a handful of packs to throw in though haha


Possible, heck still rather use the other cash for more of my own choices xD


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Possible, heck still rather use the other cash for more of my own choices xD


I'm not on the masonic train. Outdoor breeding in the hood where stray pollen can come from anywhere and not tested beans. Idc how cheap they are. Not wasting my time haha. Hes entertaining on IG though


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm not on the masonic train. Outdoor breeding in the hood where stray pollen can come from anywhere and not tested beans. Idc how cheap they are. Not wasting my time haha. Hes entertaining on IG though


Also looks like a fkin clown. All considered..im good. As u said entertaining..but not entertaining my cash thats for certain. Side show bob seeds.


----------



## nickynick233 (Oct 9, 2020)

if anyone has a lead on some Larry Bird Breath seeds im very interested, running some PBB now would love to add to the collecton


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2020)

This pheno of pbb is fire..


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 9, 2020)

I got 3 packs of that PBB left n just put one up for auction. Yalls PBB pics make me want to save a couple to hunt...but all the OGKB to sift through kinda sucks on that one. Seems to make more sense to buy a cut.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I got 3 packs of that PBB left n just put one up for auction. Yalls PBB pics make me want to save a couple to hunt...but all the OGKB to sift through kinda sucks on that one. Seems to make more sense to buy a cut.


Ya I have a pack also, but I bought some cheap cuts in Maine...bought 3 different phenos but this one turned out to be absolute feugo. Alot of pbb has been sold so there's definitely cuts around but also fun to pop packs.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2020)

I got 2 packs of that. I’ve smoked a half a dozen different phenos of that, and I haven’t met one that I didn’t like. Though one did make me cough my balls off, gave me some pause.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I got 2 packs of that. I’ve smoked a half a dozen different phenos of that, and I haven’t met one that I didn’t like. Though one did make me cough my balls off, gave me some pause.


You get actual nutty terps at all or just total BS of a name? 

I've heard some people say more of a peanut 'shell' than a peanut, let alone peanutbutter.
That's like the one strain that I've always wished in the back of my head who's terps actually match the name.


----------



## Railage (Oct 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get actual nutty terps at all or just total BS of a name?
> 
> I've heard some people say more of a peanut 'shell' than a peanut, let alone peanutbutter.
> That's like the one strain that I've always wished in the back of my head who's terps actually match the name.


The 5 normal ones I had all had a meaty funk going on with them, the OGKB one I had apparently had a nutty thing going on with it after I pressed some Rosin out and gave it to some folks. When I smoked it, it was meaty, maybe it needed a longer cure or maybe the people who smoked it don’t know shit.


----------



## Railage (Oct 9, 2020)

nickynick233 said:


> if anyone has a lead on some Larry Bird Breath seeds im very interested, running some PBB now would love to add to the collecton


You can try asking Growlokey on IG a few of us got some LBB packs from him a month or so ago. $250-300 though


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get actual nutty terps at all or just total BS of a name?
> 
> I've heard some people say more of a peanut 'shell' than a peanut, let alone peanutbutter.
> That's like the one strain that I've always wished in the back of my head who's terps actually match the name.


both the females ive had OGKB leaning, last one i was convinced some nuttyness along with dank as it was on the vine. Been dried and curing for about a month now but sadly just more of thee indica dank has come through right now. I think that might be a hard terp to capture throughout the dry/cure i know some evaporate at diff temps then others. Y'all got lucky with your OGKB leaners the first one i had i topped and growth just went to a snails pace, second one did not top but it still ended up very indica leaning and short, pulled like just over a half o off her but its primo smoke. I'm either popping the rest of my PBB for the F2 attempt next or a pack of scooby snacks from archive cause i seem to enjoy this OGKB madness


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 9, 2020)

Here are sum pics of the last PBB girl


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get actual nutty terps at all or just total BS of a name?
> 
> I've heard some people say more of a peanut 'shell' than a peanut, let alone peanutbutter.
> That's like the one strain that I've always wished in the back of my head who's terps actually match the name.


Best I have tasted was a fleeting “nuttiness” on the exhale, I guess you might say peanut shells. I feel like was looking for it too though. The most unique was like hints of fresh rosemary on the inhale and sage hints on exhale wrapped around those raw kushy tastes. Dank! That was grown by mr. Grimm in Seattle. I’ve been impressed by what I have seen here, to say the least. Should be some good fun in that hunt!
Meat madness is drying, smells are strong skunk, orange/mango, and vitamins with earthy kushy musk. This some loud, I can smell it for a long ways! I’m just drooling for this taste test!


----------



## Silencio (Oct 10, 2020)

nickynick233 said:


> if anyone has a lead on some Larry Bird Breath seeds im very interested, running some PBB now would love to add to the collecton


@sunsetauctions had some, I believe he was making F2s as well. Got some cheap crane city packs off him, no issues on either occasion.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get actual nutty terps at all or just total BS of a name?
> 
> I've heard some people say more of a peanut 'shell' than a peanut, let alone peanutbutter.
> That's like the one strain that I've always wished in the back of my head who's terps actually match the name.


I think it’s just from the Dosisos mom just bc the actual Girl Scout cookies are peanut butter. The pbb that I got from a dispensary in CO had the really good flavor and I think it said 28 or 30% And the one that I grew back in June had that flavor. I can’t describe it but it’s delicious! This is the pheno I grew ( lost the cut ) that tasted exactly the same. I’m hoping that my last one from my second pack will be this pheno. This was just a little one gal pot. I think you want the dark leaves stretch pheno.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 10, 2020)

PBB day 40
This one is a dosidos leaner I think. The outdoor plant I grew tastes like mint choc chip cookies to me and really potent. This is its clone. Can’t wait to try this one! Also excited for y’alls! My three ogkb leaner pbb s are doing fine, just not very photogenic lol. I guess I’ll post a pic one day of them


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 10, 2020)

Pbb ogkb leaner 7 wks. I may have to tie her up! Lol! She was born a 3x3. She is one funky girl! Hoping her clones do better.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get actual nutty terps at all or just total BS of a name?
> 
> I've heard some people say more of a peanut 'shell' than a peanut, let alone peanutbutter.
> That's like the one strain that I've always wished in the back of my head who's terps actually match the name.


I did at times during flower getting this Skippy pbb smell when I pinched the colas. I'd say like colocowboy said, at times you get a slight pbb/nutty taste on exhale.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2020)

Pbb- you can see the dosi/ogkb expression in this shot-


----------



## nickynick233 (Oct 10, 2020)

Railage said:


> You can try asking Growlokey on IG a few of us got some LBB packs from him a month or so ago. $250-300 though


OK ill try that,if anyone that bought a pack off him wants to resell them to me im also interested in that


----------



## nickynick233 (Oct 10, 2020)

Silencio said:


> @sunsetauctions had some, I believe he was making F2s as well. Got some cheap crane city packs off him, no issues on either occasion.


already tried that route unfortunately was unwilling to part with any larry birds he had, thank you for the suggestion though mate


----------



## Skmagnum (Oct 11, 2020)

Here is my PBB I ran outdoors this season. It was a clone I got from one of my growmies and I put it outside in May and learned about why you should wait until June for clones lol. I didn’t get a chance to work her like I wanted to, but she came out ok. She was not big, but has crazy thick colas for sure. I almost lost the cut when 6 of 8 of the cuttings I took died, but i wasn’t tripping if i did; I was actually able to scoop one of the last packs of PBB off Treestar at regular $80 retail one random nite when he didn’t announce the restock a few months back. Pays to be a night owl haha!
*white specks are ash, it’s wildfires in the Bay Area. I wash my buds though!


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 11, 2020)

Everbody’s getting me ready for this last pbb from seed from my second pack to put into bloom. In the pic on the left, next to clone of another pbb in bloom now in the smaller pot. I like how this one structure looks. Hoping for that flavor!!! that may or may not taste like peanut butter  but I love. I’ve had it twice, someone else growing it and then growing it myself. I still have one pack left and I made seeds, and I have two males. I’ll put a pic of the male I like. The other ones ogkb type so I actually probably won’t make seeds w that one.


----------



## Railage (Oct 11, 2020)

I’d make seeds if it was a vigorous OGKB male.

Studley was ugly as shit and made beautiful babies.

People want them OGKB leaners




Omkarananda said:


> Everbody’s getting me ready for this last pbb from seed from my second pack to put into bloom. In the pic on the left, next to clone of another pbb in bloom now in the smaller pot. I like how this one structure looks. Hoping for that flavor!!! that may or may not taste like peanut butter  but I love. I’ve had it twice, someone else growing it and then growing it myself. I still have one pack left and I made seeds, and I have two males. I’ll put a pic of the male I like. The other ones ogkb type so I actually probably won’t make seeds w that one.


Here’s my big beautiful girl (PBB) and a couple of wacky OGKB leaning Gorilla Cookie Purp males from Sunken Treasure seeds, those two are actually gettin tossed though.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Oct 11, 2020)

Railage said:


> I’d make seeds if it was a vigorous OGKB male.
> 
> Studley was ugly as shit and made beautiful babies.
> 
> People want them OGKB leaners


Yeah the standout plant from my pack during veg was an ogkb type male. Stinkiest plant in the room by far - the stem rub was louder than a lot of flowers I've grown. I collected a vial of pollen to see if there's any of his father's magic in him.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 11, 2020)

Ok thank you homies! I had him outside and he was flowering so I cut the flower parts off and laid them on some foil and left some to reveg. Repotted him with some fresh soil, fed him veg food, and sprayed him down with some pest spray (organic). I’ll check to see if there’s pollen that falls out and will use some if there is. I didn’t take a pic but you can see an older pic I posted in my grow journal a while back. He’s an ogkb and purple, at least when the temps drop at night. The reason I like the other male better is bc he’s more of a mix in structure with shorter internode space than my “stretch” phenos. And I bet I’ll find a lot more ogkb leaners in my cactus and halitosis packs too.


----------



## nickynick233 (Oct 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Now gromer is saying that it could be real, his kids helped with his labeling back then


 what do you mean by this? was there ever a question on the authenticity of 007 breath?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 11, 2020)

nickynick233 said:


> what do you mean by this? was there ever a question on the authenticity of 007 breath?


Only the pack with the 's after because I think Gromer originally said they would have been labeled 0007 breath not 007's breath.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You get actual nutty terps at all or just total BS of a name?
> 
> I've heard some people say more of a peanut 'shell' than a peanut, let alone peanutbutter.
> That's like the one strain that I've always wished in the back of my head who's terps actually match the name.


Ive seen gromer long ago mention his cut smelling of bounce sheets..inwhich i found afew phenos with similar dryer sheet fresh linen smells.


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 12, 2020)

nickynick233 said:


> what do you mean by this? was there ever a question on the authenticity of 007 breath?


Misterpfff is right, gromer stated that the 's made it 100% fake a few months ago, now he says it could be real


----------



## Renne (Oct 12, 2020)

Peanut Butter Crunch


----------



## Renne (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Misterpfff is right, gromer stated that the 's made it 100% fake a few months ago, now he says it could be real


Yeah but i have watched that dude re auction the same packs like 10x already and now he has almost all of Growmers old shit brand New looking not a fucking wrinkle on the packs ? Believe me i wanted them to be real so bad it hurts i was even having people send me pics of verified old packs so i could check the font on the packaging but i just don't trust them.


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yeah but i have watched that dude re auction the same packs like 10x already and now he has almost all of Growmers old shit brand New looking not a fucking wrinkle on the packs ? Believe me i wanted them to be real so bad it hurts i was even having people send me pics of verified old packs so i could check the font on the packaging but i just don't trust them.


Oh I don't trust the A1strkxx or whoever has listed all those packs either. 54 packs is a huge collection to drop like that.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Oh I don't trust the A1strkxx or whoever has listed all those packs either. 54 packs is a huge collection to drop like that.


The thing is tho he has a lot of exsclusive shit in harder to fake packs of other breeder gear those Blueberry Vintage you needed to buy 3 packs at 250-300 when the Sour Apple IBl crosses 1st dropped to get that pack i know i have it .


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> The thing is tho he has a lot of exsclusive shit in harder to fake packs of other breeder gear those Blueberry Vintage you needed to buy 3 packs at 250-300 when the Sour Apple IBl crosses 1st dropped to get that pack i know i have it .


Just seems like if they owned that many packs, they would start an auction page on ig instead of paying 20% auction fee for all those packs. Idk, random people are getting hundreds of dollars for their packs on ig.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 13, 2020)

Recently picked up a clone of PBB and meat breath.

the meat breath is vegging really slowly


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Recently picked up a clone of PBB and meat breath.
> 
> the meat breath is vegging really slowly
> View attachment 4713163View attachment 4713164


BSF meatbreath ?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> BSF meatbreath ?


Nope

This cut was grown from seed here in S.Africa


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> BSF meatbreath ?


Bsf?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Black sheep farms


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Black sheep farms


Anyone have pics of it


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Just a veg pic

Edit: I tried to top it, it disagreed.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Just a veg pic
> View attachment 4713912
> Edit: I tried to top it, it disagreed.


Nice soldering iron lol. I have the same one.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Just a veg pic
> View attachment 4713912
> Edit: I tried to top it, it disagreed.


Looks like mine about how long have you been veggin


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2020)

About 6 weeks give or take


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Topping slowed her down, she would lst pretty well I think but she is strong willed. Acts a lot like meat madness, go figure.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Recently picked up a clone of PBB and meat breath.
> 
> the meat breath is vegging really slowly
> View attachment 4713163View attachment 4713164


I hope S. Africa is not like S. East Asia because them laws for just weed and hash are fucked up out their .


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 14, 2020)

OES put some rare strains up for sale, all at high prices but some are rare. Not sure if anyone here is still looking for older thug packs

Pretty much every thug pug bank still has stock that they are holding on to for later, probably worth messaging them if you have a decent size following on Instagram and want something specific.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 14, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> OES put some rare strains up for sale, all at high prices but some are rare. Not sure if anyone here is still looking for older thug packs
> 
> Pretty much every thug pug bank still has stock that they are holding on to for later, probably worth messaging them if you have a decent size following on Instagram and want something specific.


I would never purchase anything from that greedy bastard.


----------



## Socogenetics (Oct 14, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I would never purchase anything from that greedy bastard.


You better at least they are selling them like mmjglass. Not bad can you find them anywhere else


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 14, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I would never purchase anything from that greedy bastard.


Me either ever since they canceled my order to auction it off. But if someone here is still looking for those old packs its easier than an auction.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I hope S. Africa is not like S. East Asia because them laws for just weed and hash are fucked up out their .


Not at all bud! Cannabis was "decriminalized" for private use in 2018 allowing S.Africans to grow and consume cannabis on private property. 

LOTS of growers aren't happy with the proposed bill, as its only allowing 8 flowering plants per house hold.


----------



## Railage (Oct 15, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Not at all bud! Cannabis was "decriminalized" for private use in 2018 allowing S.Africans to grow and consume cannabis on private property.
> 
> LOTS of growers aren't happy with the proposed bill, as its only allowing 8 flowering plants per house hold.


Its better than legally 0 plants.

However I bet everyone on this thread if they have a plant limit, they’re over it.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m not over it, I’m going to get an increase I think. Plant counts suck.
You’re right though, it’s better than legally 0.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 15, 2020)

“If a law is unjust then it doesn’t need to be followed.” Any law that takes away another human’s ability to take care of themselves is criminal in itself. Cannabis laws are a scam and should be broken as often as possible until they’re abolished. It’s a civil rights issue not a medical one to me. If it was a medical issue it would never have been made illegal to begin with. Fuck laws that keep people disempowered. Break those laws!


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 15, 2020)

PBB - 3 OGKB structure phenos day 30


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 15, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> PBB - 3 OGKB structure phenos day 30View attachment 4715027View attachment 4715028View attachment 4715029


two look great but you might want to eliminate any further N for that plant in the back in the first pic she looks sad


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2020)

Wait so i have a plant count ?


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks @Cannacal04 ! I’ll stop feeding more N here for all three, but I’m afraid that might just be that one’s natural look, with the curled dark leaves, super slow growing mutant plants Maybe just an ogkb thing. If I run this one again I’ll cut off the N sooner. My wicked witches! Got one more pbb female going into bloom soonish, besides my last pack. Hoping for that particular flavor I like. I wouldn’t describe it as dryer sheets lol. That doesn’t sound good at all!


----------



## hondorific (Oct 15, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Recently picked up a clone of PBB and meat breath.
> 
> the meat breath is vegging really slowly
> View attachment 4713163


very nice n healthy lookin!


Omkarananda said:


> Thanks @Cannacal04 ! I’ll stop feeding more N here for all three, but I’m afraid that might just be that one’s natural look, with the curled dark leaves, super slow growing mutant plants Maybe just an ogkb thing. If I run this one again I’ll cut off the N sooner. My wicked witches! Got one more pbb female going into bloom soonish, besides my last pack. Hoping for that particular flavor I like. I wouldn’t describe it as dryer sheets lol. That doesn’t sound good at all!


I got a few that are curled down like that...u say its just genetics? I was trying to fix it with calcium but its still curling down like that but it also is curling over the bud site blocking it...do u get much of that? Budsite light blocking that the plant chokes itself out?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> “If a law is unjust then it doesn’t need to be followed.” Any law that takes away another human’s ability to take care of themselves is criminal in itself. Cannabis laws are a scam and should be broken as often as possible until they’re abolished. It’s a civil rights issue not a medical one to me. If it was a medical issue it would never have been made illegal to begin with. Fuck laws that keep people disempowered. Break those laws!


Nope, once I registered with the state I committed to the rules. Mostly I can’t hope to get into the industry legitimately if I don’t keep my nose clean!



hondorific said:


> very nice n healthy lookin!
> 
> I got a few that are curled down like that...u say its just genetics? I was trying to fix it with calcium but its still curling down like that but it also is curling over the bud site blocking it...do u get much of that? Budsite light blocking that the plant chokes itself out?


If you’re using a cal mag product with iron your giving extra nitrogen, excess nitrogen causes leaf claw like that.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 15, 2020)

@colocowboy True if you’re trying to keep it legal for business licensing then yes follow the guidelines. My point is that you shouldn’t have to be worrying about that in the first place. I’m not suggesting to anyone to put yourself at too much risk of getting in legal trouble. Keep it smart. It’s just my little soapbox rant it bothers me a lot and always has that cannabis is treated as it is, like a poison or something. The first time i ever smoked it was like medicine for my soul. And ever since. There shouldn’t be a law with the word cannabis in it. That’s just my $.02
I’m not on the books and I’m glad. I wouldn’t be allowed to grow legally here still anyway. Glad the big drug war has died down so much too and laws are changing. I’m just ready for the day that growing pot is just another hobby or business like anything else. Too much money in it though huh? To just let people have it free


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

I fully agree with you bro, overgrow!
The sun is setting on these antiquated laws, it’s the new laws we’ll have to worry about next.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2020)

Pbb


----------



## hondorific (Oct 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Pbb


Way to break up the negativity with positivity! That thing looks exotic with the green stripe down the middle of the leaf  fantastic!

thanks for reply colo i will investigate


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 16, 2020)

@hondorific Sensitive much? Lol
No one’s being negative. Discussion of laws and how it relates to us should be encouraged not discouraged. Everyone is being respectful and friendly here, except maybe to a law, which has no feelings to be hurt.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 16, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> @hondorific Sensitive much? Lol
> No one’s being negative. Discussion of laws and how it relates to us should be encouraged not discouraged. Everyone is being respectful and friendly here, except maybe to a law, which has no feelings to be hurt.


I think ur misreading...IDK y I said it really...just transitional conversation. Nothin serious here

edit: by the way im breaking the law n love it lol


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thug for the win


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2020)

I bet that’s nice!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 16, 2020)

My OGKB phenos of Lime Studly are doing the same taco down / claw down deal his PBB are! 

I assumed nitrogen but no way to alter that since I feed 50 plants from the same bucket of feed  
They just gotta deal! And if they aren't having it then they can find their OWN meals!  hahah.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Thug for the win
> View attachment 4715944


What's the scent? I still want to try and cop a pack somewhere. Is it the stank stank of Sophies or something else?


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 16, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> What's the scent? I still want to try and cop a pack somewhere. Is it the stank stank of Sophies or something else?


Its earthy with a bit of citrus at the end. Its a really nice taste for sure


----------



## hondorific (Oct 16, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> My OGKB phenos of Lime Studly are doing the same taco down / claw down deal his PBB are!
> 
> I assumed nitrogen but no way to alter that since I feed 50 plants from the same bucket of feed
> They just gotta deal! And if they aren't having it then they can find their OWN meals!  hahah.


i bet ur kids hate u lol (another joke)


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 17, 2020)

PBB day 47


----------



## hondorific (Oct 17, 2020)

I have never wanted to fast-forward time more than I do now growing cannabis! Seeing all of you guys pictures makes me want to hunt another pack


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 17, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I have never wanted to fast-forward time more than I do now growing cannabis! Seeing all of you guys pictures makes me want to hunt another pack


I know whatcha mean! Growing is a slow process! And I want to smoke all of these different ones too ha
pop them seeds! You’ll thank yourself later. I’m glad I did. Got some halitosis and cactus breath that will be ready in just a few months


----------



## Railage (Oct 18, 2020)

Day 47 Kosher Kush Breath


----------



## Railage (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Railage (Oct 18, 2020)

Alright y’all, accelerating my plans a bit and poppin seeds tomorrow.

Yes, the Larry Bird Breaths did make the cut doing the whole pack, along with a pack of Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX from SJG and Bananacane from In House, also two wildcard bag seeds Jilly Bean x Mac Riddler.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 18, 2020)

Railage said:


> Alright y’all, accelerating my plans a bit and poppin seeds tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, the Larry Bird Breaths did make the cut doing the whole pack, along with a pack of Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX from SJG and Bananacane from In House, also two wildcard bag seeds Jilly Bean x Mac Riddler.


I've heard from a bunch of sources that the Sherb Bx line has low germ rates - if you have any special tactics for popping beans, that would be the time to employ! Just so you know beforehand. Keep an eye out for herms as well lol.

But from what a source who's run a bunch of the Sherb Bx and Kushmints 11 lines told me - he thinks that the ICC x Sherb Bx is one of SJ's very top crosses! So good luck with those! I've got 3 packs of ICC x Km11 to pop next year.


----------



## Railage (Oct 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've heard from a bunch of sources that the Sherb Bx line has low germ rates - if you have any special tactics for popping beans, that would be the time to employ! Just so you know beforehand. Keep an eye out for herms as well lol.
> 
> But from what a source who's run a bunch of the Sherb Bx and Kushmints 11 lines told me - he thinks that the ICC x Sherb Bx is one of SJ's very top crosses! So good luck with those! I've got 3 packs of ICC x Km11 to pop next year.


Im gonna be sooooo pissed if those don’t pop.

man I just freakin stick em in wet coco in red solo cup in the warm veg room and I get awesome germ rates MOST OF THE TIME. (The Sunset Sodas we’re only 14/20)

Those Banana Breaths are popping and they old.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone ran or running any Steve Stifler (Sophisticated lady) crosses?

What does he bring to the table terp wise?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 19, 2020)

Thinking of running Monkey Business after i run the Tikki Rain cut , Sherbcake x Gmo DGD cut also going to Honeybells ,Dingle, And Apple Tarts all Team bEastcoast cuts.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 19, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Anyone ran or running any Steve Stifler (Sophisticated lady) crosses?
> 
> What does he bring to the table terp wise?


ill post my rainy lady in flower in about week but so far not too much coming from DWC as far as terps go...nice growth for sure


----------



## hondorific (Oct 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Thinking of running Monkey Business after i run the Tikki Rain cut , Sherbcake x Gmo DGD cut also going to Honeybells ,Dingle, And Apple Tarts all Team bEastcoast cuts.


Do it I got screwed on a pack I never got to run it


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Thinking of running Monkey Business after i run the Tikki Rain cut , Sherbcake x Gmo DGD cut also going to Honeybells ,Dingle, And Apple Tarts all Team bEastcoast cuts.


Nice I got a pack of tikimadman- icc x jealousy...I just happened to be on neptune when they dropped live. Never heard of them before and was like fuck I'll grab another pack, why not??..From what I heard, it was a good snag. Their gear looks dank as hell!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice I got a pack of tikimadman- icc x jealousy...I just happened to be on neptune when they dropped live. Never heard of them before and was like fuck I'll grab another pack, why not??..From what I heard, it was a good snag. Their gear looks dank as hell!


That was a good one....sheesh!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 19, 2020)

Lime Studly, not the prettiest pics but still gives an idea. White shit on leaves is bonemeal from pouring feed lol. 
Here's a regular pheno and an ogkb pheno before they got all that bottom junk trimmed off and cleaned up.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 19, 2020)

There's one cleaned up


----------



## Railage (Oct 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Thinking of running Monkey Business after i run the Tikki Rain cut , Sherbcake x Gmo DGD cut also going to Honeybells ,Dingle, And Apple Tarts all Team bEastcoast cuts.





Dividedsky said:


> Nice I got a pack of tikimadman- icc x jealousy...I just happened to be on neptune when they dropped live. Never heard of them before and was like fuck I'll grab another pack, why not??..From what I heard, it was a good snag. Their gear looks dank as hell!


I got that Pirate Milk, I might try to throw it in the ground November 10th


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice I got a pack of tikimadman- icc x jealousy...I just happened to be on neptune when they dropped live. Never heard of them before and was like fuck I'll grab another pack, why not??..From what I heard, it was a good snag. Their gear looks dank as hell!


Tiki Madman dropped a Jealousy box set a few days before that. It had Jealousy BX and 3 crosses with jealousy. Then a few days later he released a few of the crosses as single packs. I actually picked up that box set.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice I got a pack of tikimadman- icc x jealousy...I just happened to be on neptune when they dropped live. Never heard of them before and was like fuck I'll grab another pack, why not??..From what I heard, it was a good snag. Their gear looks dank as hell!


Yeah make sure u post it they do look fire! That was a top 3 breeder I havent tried yet for me.

1. Dying Breed
2. Tiki/Symbiotic (SCREW HORROR AGAIN )
3. Hammerhead/Relentless cherry?


----------



## Railage (Oct 19, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Yeah make sure u post it they do look fire! That was a top 3 breeder I havent tried yet for me.
> 
> 1. Dying Breed
> 2. Tiki/Symbiotic (SCREW HORROR AGAIN )
> 3. Hammerhead/Relentless cherry?


Two of the best Trop Cherries from Relentless hermed out horribly for me, beautiful, frosty, purple.

One was a skunky/citrusy and the other was like super heavy on the giranol terps

I think it was the F2s, he’s dropping F3s soon.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> Two of the best Trop Cherries from Relentless hermed out horribly for me, beautiful, frosty, purple.
> 
> One was a skunky/citrusy and the other was like super heavy on the giranol terps
> 
> I think it was the F2s, he’s dropping F3s soon.


I can pass...thanks for info...nothing worse than throwing out a plant after taking care of it for 2 months...u guys ever try just cut the male flowers off continually? Or best to take no chances n just cull it? I wont buy in house anymore from herm/mutations


----------



## Budderton (Oct 19, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Anyone ran or running any Steve Stifler (Sophisticated lady) crosses?
> 
> What does he bring to the table terp wise?


 on my 3rd run with this Carl's Shoes I kept. Romberry x Steve Stifler. Smells like berries that have been kept in the armpit of a homeless man when cured. Makes interesting dry sieve..


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 21, 2020)

Budderton said:


> View attachment 4719413 on my 3rd run with this Carl's Shoes I kept. Romberry x Steve Stifler. Smells like berries that have been kept in the armpit of a homeless man when cured. Makes interesting dry sieve..


Very nice dude!! I have a pack of Carls shoes waiting to get popped. How were the phenos in the pack? any leaning more towards the Romberry? Im a huge fan of sweet terps


----------



## Budderton (Oct 21, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Very nice dude!! I have a pack of Carls shoes waiting to get popped. How were the phenos in the pack? any leaning more towards the Romberry? Im a huge fan of sweet terps


The females I got were fairly uniform in structure, but varied in smell/taste. I also keep a purple pheno that was more towards the sweet side but dropped it because the green one was more potent (as usual) and had a more interesting terp profile. This one was a big hit with my samplers.


----------



## Railage (Oct 21, 2020)

Joedank said:


> How the does he know? They are untested...
> mine got a bunch of grapefruit on the nose now. Look like a end of October finisher.
> These are from last week.


Lol

do you remember that? He cracks me up so much.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 21, 2020)

PBB’s
Also put my last female of pack #2 into 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 22, 2020)

Railage said:


> Lol
> 
> do you remember that? He cracks me up so much.
> 
> View attachment 4720907


Your plants look very nice ! I gotta say I am not super impressed with this cross outdoors .Although it looks like indoors you are getting better expressions. I am still getting tons of grapefruit and armpit smells not the gassy lemony smell I wanted to shine like the kosher. Might come thru in the f2 
This is from a week ago but this is the competition from @BobBitchen ;


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 22, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Your plants look very nice ! I gotta say I am not super impressed with this cross outdoors .Although it looks like indoors you are getting better expressions. I am still getting tons of grapefruit and armpit smells not the gassy lemony smell I wanted to shine like the kosher. Might come thru in the f2
> This is from a week ago View attachment 4721587View attachment 4721588but this is the competition from @BobBitchen ;
> View attachment 4721589


Ruby reds ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Your plants look very nice ! I gotta say I am not super impressed with this cross outdoors .Although it looks like indoors you are getting better expressions. I am still getting tons of grapefruit and armpit smells not the gassy lemony smell I wanted to shine like the kosher. Might come thru in the f2
> This is from a week ago View attachment 4721587View attachment 4721588but this is the competition from @BobBitchen ;
> View attachment 4721589


Working it well Joe.

Winner winner...


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

Garlic breath is purping out a bit now-


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

Different pheno of pbb-


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

Keeper of pbb-


----------



## Joedank (Oct 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Ruby reds ?


No sorry I forgot to put the strain kosher kush breath.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Keeper of pbb-
> View attachment 4721724


Duuuude  all of those look so nice, that garlic especially!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Duuuude  all of those look so nice, that garlic especially!


Ya that pic doesn't do it justice...that the garlic 2.0 as well. It's going to be a heavy yielder for sure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

This is the 2nd flower room I have going, Here's a few the garlics at 53 days-


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 22, 2020)

Brooo I need that thing x'D it's absolutely nutty.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 23, 2020)

Welp i broke down and got gorilla breath from that ak1 vendor you guys were wondering about...so I'll post and you guys can see if hes legit


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 23, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Welp i broke down and got gorilla breath from that ak1 vendor you guys were wondering about...so I'll post and you guys can see if hes legit


Prob is anyone can buy clear baggies and the purple pucks, even if you get a pack sent to ya who's to say it's real  
I hope they're legit, either way but who knows!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Welp i broke down and got gorilla breath from that ak1 vendor you guys were wondering about...so I'll post and you guys can see if hes legit


Ya man there no need to take those kind of risks and possibly get easily faked seed packs. Mostly everyone in this thread knows how many scamers there out there, it's alot. Not worth the risk of just money, but also your time- veg and flower of potential bag seed. All for gorilla breath at that, lol jk.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 24, 2020)

No one had a cut of this ?


hondorific said:


> Welp i broke down and got gorilla breath from that ak1 vendor you guys were wondering about...so I'll post and you guys can see if hes legit


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 24, 2020)

Close up of standout looking Billy plant, 1 of 2 this round. 5 plants total in the room, 2 x Billy, 2 x wookie orgasm and 1 x stardawg/skunk from AKBB. 

Excited to see how these Billy’s turn out


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Welp i broke down and got gorilla breath from that ak1 vendor you guys were wondering about...so I'll post and you guys can see if hes legit


How much did you pay for them? Also it will be tough for us to tell, those where very basic made packs. The old ones are just clamshells in a coke baggie with a cardboard paper thugpug logo of a the pug dog. I'll post a pic of my older packs for you when I get a chance.


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 24, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No one had a cut of this ?


Doubt it, gorilla breath was pretty limited


----------



## hondorific (Oct 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man there no need to take those kind of risks and possibly get easily faked seed packs. Mostly everyone in this thread knows how many scamers there out there, it's alot. Not worth the risk of just money, but also your time- veg and flower of potential bag seed. All for gorilla breath at that, lol jk.


Ur prolly right..I havent been around long enough yet but I have my own suspicions, I just hoped it was 1 weirdo out of 100.

I paid 250 and I love GG4 so I figured I get some thug and GG4 at the same time

I am concerned about the PURE MICHIGAN I just started tho...I only had 5 take out of 10 (I killed 1 trying to rescue it out of the shell) and 4 of those 5 are mutated...can you guys tell me if these look legit? Might b too soon to tell..I heard I might get some mutants but this is not very good at all unless they pull through. I got them from a bank, but of course they arent a sealed pack and some funny business went on during the transaction so I'm really questioning these 1s now

I cldnt find any squatch anywhere I was looking for a while and I also wanted to try n get something nice with studley in it


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Ur prolly right..I havent been around long enough yet but I have my own suspicions, I just hoped it was 1 weirdo out of 100.
> 
> I paid 250 and I love GG4 so I figured I get some thug and GG4 at the same time
> 
> ...


You can get real original pure Michigan from 3rd coast, there's packs easily available right now.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You can get real original pure Michigan from 3rd coast, there's packs easily available right now.


Thats the 1 I got..the 3rd coast 1. Its on my IG page...maybe they r real to have shitty germ rate and mutations then?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Ur prolly right..I havent been around long enough yet but I have my own suspicions, I just hoped it was 1 weirdo out of 100.
> 
> I paid 250 and I love GG4 so I figured I get some thug and GG4 at the same time
> 
> ...


Ya those look fucked up, I mean I've seen some weird seedling growth with some genetics. Some of these cookie crosses are so crossed out. That sucks though you got some bad germ rates..Keep em going see if they grow out of it in veg. You said the pure michigan was not sealed or was it opened?


----------



## hondorific (Oct 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya those look fucked up, I mean I've seen some weird seedling growth with some genetics. Some of these cookie crosses are so crossed out. That sucks though you got some bad germ rates..Keep em going see if they grow out of it in veg. You said the pure michigan was not sealed or was it opened?


I dont think the pure michigan pack I got is able to be sealed...just like one of those minnie ziplock baggies, no vacuum seal.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 25, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I dont think the pure michigan pack I got is able to be sealed...just like one of those minnie ziplock baggies, no vacuum seal.


Huh where did you buy the pack from ? 3rd coast uses black , white , myler bags never heard of them coming in a clear packs or mini zip locks .


----------



## hondorific (Oct 25, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Huh where did you buy the pack from ? 3rd coast uses black , white , myler bags never heard of them coming in a clear packs or mini zip locks .


Yeah its that kind..its just those are zip locked at top n not vacuum sealed with a tear tab. So I got them directly from DRSB

So u guys have to tear this pack open? I just pulled open the ziplock at the top. This is not a tamper proof pack is my point


----------



## hondorific (Oct 25, 2020)

Was it supposed to b vacuum sealed and I needed to tear it open?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Was it supposed to b vacuum sealed and I needed to tear it open?


They probably just forgot to heat seal it. I've accidentally sent out packs I forgot to heat seal. It happens.


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Oct 25, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Yeah its that kind..its just those are zip locked at top n not vacuum sealed with a tear tab. So I got them directly from DRSB
> 
> So u guys have to tear this pack open? I just pulled open the ziplock at the top. This is not a tamper proof pack is my point


i recenly got a pack of purple garlic and smorez from TSC and it was not heat sealed either. I have not popped these yet. i just make sure the banks are on the verified vendor list to be sure its legit


----------



## Railage (Oct 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I've heard from a bunch of sources that the Sherb Bx line has low germ rates


Your bad voodoo worked! But not on my ICC x Sherb 100% and not on my Bananacane 100%, but it struck my Larry Bird Breaths!!! 7/10 right now and some are wacked out, 2 of the 3 that haven’t broke ground are out of their shells but are pretty sad looking they might sprout out of the coco the last one is a dead seed.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> Your bad voodoo worked! But not on my ICC x Sherb 100% and not on my Bananacane 100%, but it struck my Larry Bird Breaths!!! 7/10 right now and some are wacked out, 2 of the 3 that haven’t broke ground are out of their shells but are pretty sad looking they might sprout out of the coco the last one is a dead seed.


To be honest that's some pretty damn good ratio x'DD only 3 beans out of like 30+? 
Happy the sherb cross was 100% man!! Restores a little faith in them. Not sure if I mentioned it but I have 3 packs of that ICC x Kush Mints #11 from them lol. Hope all is well when I run those next year.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 25, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I dont think the pure michigan pack I got is able to be sealed...just like one of those minnie ziplock baggies, no vacuum seal.


Just about every bag can be sealed and this bag can certainly be sealed, they use an impulse sealer. Even if there are no tabs for you to tear it open it does not mean it can't be sealed. I have Pure Michigan from 3rd coast as well and mine also came unsealed. I dunno maybe 3rd coast doesn't seal them to save time or something.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 25, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Was it supposed to b vacuum sealed and I needed to tear it open?


Hey
I checked my pack of White castle, from 3rd coast, I bought last yr and it was un-sealed. I got it right from the vendors hands at the Karma Cup so gotta assume that's the way they went out. I think your good.


----------



## Railage (Oct 25, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> To be honest that's some pretty damn good ratio x'DD only 3 beans out of like 30+?
> Happy the sherb cross was 100% man!! Restores a little faith in them. Not sure if I mentioned it but I have 3 packs of that ICC x Kush Mints #11 from them lol. Hope all is well when I run those next year.


I had 100% on two packs of the Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11. They’re dope


----------



## Railage (Oct 25, 2020)

Here’s some day 54 Kosher Kush Breath to actually contribute to the Thug Pug thread

The last pic is a different pheno.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> Here’s some day 54 Kosher Kush Breath to actually contribute to the Thug Pug thread
> 
> The last pic is a different pheno.
> 
> View attachment 4724981View attachment 4724982View attachment 4724983View attachment 4724984


Looks like I am a week behind ya . These won’t be done until 2nd week of November. I got a bad cold snap coming so I am running the heaters in the greenhouse friking 19* tomorrow night


----------



## Railage (Oct 25, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Looks like I am a week behind ya . These won’t be done until 2nd week of November. I got a bad cold snap coming so I am running the heaters in the greenhouse friking 19* tomorrow night View attachment 4725056View attachment 4725057View attachment 4725060


Wow that last pic, looks very similar to the pheno from my first 3 pics

(1st) pheno has got like a sweet fruity thing going on, and my last pic (2nd pheno) has like a straight dirty funk thing going on with it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Yeah its that kind..its just those are zip locked at top n not vacuum sealed with a tear tab. So I got them directly from DRSB
> 
> So u guys have to tear this pack open? I just pulled open the ziplock at the top. This is not a tamper proof pack is my point


Ya dude some of these packs are not tamper proof, its just how it is. Like the the Clearwater's brainstew was in this special package that was not heat sealed but had the ziplock at the top. I know what your saying, you can pull it apart from the top. I've seen a few bean companies have this packaging, it not a big deal.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

Some breeders are going the extra step and putting tamper proof seals like this-


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> I had 100% on two packs of the Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11. They’re dope
> 
> View attachment 4724972View attachment 4724973View attachment 4724974View attachment 4724975


I almost got this strain now you're making me wish I did! Have to say this but looks wise the acai gelato x kushmints woops the kosher kush in the flower bud pics. Kosher kush looks great also.


----------



## Railage (Oct 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I almost got this strain now you're making me wish I did! Have to say this but looks wise the acai gelato x kushmints woops the kosher kush in the flower bud pics. Kosher kush looks great also.


I really hate those Acais they make a lot of my good stuff look like shit... My PBB poops on my Kosher too..

I’m not gonna get crazy, just cause they’re not fucking caked out with frost doesn’t mean they won’t be really good. Gotta keep telling myself that.

The Kosher is gonna yield more than the Acai and the PBB though, the 4 Koshers I have left are decently fat.

I’ll be very disappointed if I don’t get a trich monster from the Larry Bird Breaths


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> I really hate those Acais they make a lot of my good stuff look like shit... My PBB poops on my Kosher too..
> 
> I’m not gonna get crazy, just cause they’re not fucking caked out with frost doesn’t mean they won’t be really good. Gotta keep telling myself that.
> 
> ...


Ya not to pumped what I hear from the Larry bird breath, were they tuff to germ? Or just have weird mutant growth once above soil?
Ya my cut of pbb shit on everything, love pbb!


----------



## Railage (Oct 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya not to pumped what I hear from the Larry bird breath, were they tuff to germ? Or just have weird mutant growth once above soil?
> Ya my cut of pbb shit on everything, love pbb!


Just some weak ass lookin sprouts


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

Railage said:


> Just some weak ass lookin sprouts


Ya I've seen that with a decent amount of some of cookie/gelato gear...no breeder in particular but just noticed very whack seedling growth. Some don't make it. Sucks dude especially when you drop $250.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Oct 26, 2020)

Man, i hope this PBB ogkb runt doesn't smoke as well as you guys have said. I'd hate to have to keep something that yields so badly. The buds are barely fatter than the stem! 
A few of the others are looking very promising tho. I'm already falling in love with one of them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 26, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Man, i hope this PBB ogkb runt doesn't smoke as well as you guys have said. I'd hate to have to keep something that yields so badly. The buds are barely fatter than the stem!
> A few of the others are looking very promising tho. I'm already falling in love with one of them.
> 
> View attachment 4725463


That's beautiful and yes it going to smoke that great, I had a similar pheno it kind of lanky and had thin buds that were absolutely frosted out.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Oct 26, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Man, i hope this PBB ogkb runt doesn't smoke as well as you guys have said. I'd hate to have to keep something that yields so badly. The buds are barely fatter than the stem!
> A few of the others are looking very promising tho. I'm already falling in love with one of them.


Forgot to post the picture of the ogkb runt...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Forgot to post the picture of the ogkb runt...
> View attachment 4725617


Watch, that little twig will be dank af!


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Oct 26, 2020)

That's what I'm afraid of!


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 26, 2020)

Meat breath vegging really slowly


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 26, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Meat breath vegging really slowly
> View attachment 4725712


Bend that girl over and let the lowers and other nodes turn into tops as well


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Forgot to post the picture of the ogkb runt...
> View attachment 4725617


You only got one? I got 6 OGKB runt Unicorn Poop out of 9 plants.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah I got 1 runt female, 1 runt male, and 1 vigorous ogkb type male that stunk up the tent. Rest are regular or super lanky. 6 out of 9 would feel like a practical joke.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You only got one? I got 6 OGKB runt Unicorn Poop out of 9 plants.


How were your Unicorn Poops?


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 26, 2020)

Ended up with 3 Cactus and 1 Halitosis females and none are ogkb’s... popped 6 of each. Here’s PBB one dosi leaner (I guess...smells dank but tastes like mint choc chip cookie...not the flavor I’m hunting but good still...) and an ogkb super slow growing mutant (out of 3 I have rn). You guy’s plants look beautiful by the way!


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Bend that girl over and let the lowers and other nodes turn into tops as well


Im going to let her grow abit more and then top and clone her


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 26, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Im going to let her grow abit more and then top and clone her


Topping is going to slow an ogkb leaner way down compared to bending probably is what he meant. What’s all that white stuff on the leaves there?


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 26, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Topping is going to slow an ogkb leaner way down compared to bending probably is what he meant. What’s all that white stuff on the leaves there?


Bingo


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> How were your Unicorn Poops?


Just getting them started only a month in.


----------



## hondorific (Oct 26, 2020)

3 diff phenos of my rainy ladys..2 of them are similar but 1 has an odd leaf mutation im not familiar with...its like the leaf is ok not separating the fan leaves from the host tip site. When they're fully developed they finally will slightly, I have to comb them apart. This pheno is the small dwc 1st pic


----------



## hondorific (Oct 26, 2020)

N here is the monster dwc rainy lady i cant control! Showing female preflowers and the leaves are velvety and growing so fast they look weird at a young age


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 27, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Topping is going to slow an ogkb leaner way down compared to bending probably is what he meant. What’s all that white stuff on the leaves there?


Thanks for the tips! Would ya'll rate i clone the bottom branches and bend the top?


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 27, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Thanks for the tips! Would ya'll rate i clone the bottom branches and bend the top?


That’s what I would recommend


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 27, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Thanks for the tips! Would ya'll rate i clone the bottom branches and bend the top?


BSF Meat Breath or someone else ?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2020)

BSF is a slow veg. Topping slowed it down a lot.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> BSF Meat Breath or someone else ?


Nah, picked it up off this guy https://www.instagram.com/chriscrossgenetics/


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> BSF is a slow veg. Topping slowed it down a lot.


I tried my best to bend her over but the stem was not moving and felt like it was going to snap. 
Ended up cloning the top bit


----------



## Silencio (Oct 28, 2020)

Stankasaurus got some big trichs


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Stankasaurus got some big trichs
> 
> View attachment 4727219


Damn, looking great!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Stankasaurus got some big trichs
> 
> View attachment 4727219


This is really impressive. Took a 2nd look, the frost on the sugar and fan leaves is insane. Looks like she is a decent yielder as well! Can't wait to see the bud pics, its a aesthetically pleasing strain!!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 28, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> I tried my best to bend her over but the stem was not moving and felt like it was going to snap.
> Ended up cloning the top bit


I usually use needle nose pliers and gently pinch them before bending, helps with getting the stalks to bend and not break.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 28, 2020)

PBB clone bent over and stretched


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> PBB clone bent over and stretched
> 
> View attachment 4727655


That definitely a good idea, pbb will produce its best yields with some lst. I would like to see some pbb seriously tied to the point of being just a huge wide bush. Wow that sounded not right..haha...but ya it would definitely increase its yields. Trellis net helped me out big time.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey
So these guys spent a couple days in wet paper towels, shot tails, and are now at home in damp dirt. Hope for the best.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Hey
> So these guys spent a couple days in wet paper towels, shot tails, and are now at home in damp dirt. Hope for the best.View attachment 4728291


Hey man where did you get those packs?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

Some frosty pbb, sorry bad pic-


----------



## nc208 (Oct 29, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Hey
> So these guys spent a couple days in wet paper towels, shot tails, and are now at home in damp dirt. Hope for the best.View attachment 4728291


Nice, I didn't know sherb breath came in the clear packs as well. Ive only seen those in the orange dealies. Nice score.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice, I didn't know sherb breath came in the clear packs as well. Ive only seen those in the orange dealies. Nice score.


Ya mine from over 2 years ago was in a clear....same with puta breath


----------



## nc208 (Oct 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya mine from over 2 years ago was in a clear....same with puta breath


Its so damn confusing that he did packs in different types of packaging.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Its so damn confusing that he did packs in different types of packaging.


Nah I believe he just used the clear in the earlier years of thug pug. Think gromer just wanted to update his packaging and give the package a fresh-more refined new look when thugpug started to get popular...plus the orange packs are sealed and old packs weren't could be easily faked.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

Garlic breath 2.0-


----------



## nc208 (Oct 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nah I believe he just used the clear in the earlier years of thug pug. Think gromer just wanted to update his packaging and give the package a fresh-more refined new look when thugpug started to get popular...plus the orange packs are sealed and old packs weren't could be easily faked.


I get why he switched over, I wish he would have finished off the one strain in the clear packs and then started a brand new strain in the orange packs instead of what he did. Just my OCD.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I get why he switched over, I wish he would have finished off the one strain in the clear packs and then started a brand new strain in the orange packs instead of what he did. Just my OCD.


Yep. Pick them up in 2017 or 2018 at the Karma cup.
And they all shot tails. Not bad for 4 yr old seeds that only spent the last 2 in the fridge.
Hopefully I get a good Male.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey man where did you get those packs?


Elite613 Genetics, 2017 or 2018 Karma Cup
He pushed a lot of thug pug back then.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Elite613 Genetics, 2017 or 2018 Karma Cup
> He pushed a lot of thug pug back then.


Word wanted to make sure you didn't get them recently from some sketch ball, ya I got my clear packs back in 2016/2017. Also how did you store them in the fridge? I was thinking of some long term storage since I have a huge library of a seed collection. Was thinking>vac sealed bags and silca packs or rice. Wasn't sure if I should leave them in the breeder pack.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 29, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Yep. Pick them up in 2017 or 2018 at the Karma cup.
> And they all shot tails. Not bad for 4 yr old seeds that only spent the last 2 in the fridge.
> Hopefully I get a good Male.


Sweet, fellow Canuk. I got some Unicorn Poop and Urinal Cake a month in, if you fin something nice we should do a swap.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Oct 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Word wanted to make sure you didn't get them recently from some sketch ball, ya I got my clear packs back in 2016/2017. Also how did you store them in the fridge? I was thinking of some long term storage since I have a huge library of a seed collection. Was thinking>vac sealed bags and silca packs or rice. Wasn't sure if I should leave them in the breeder pack.


Tupperware in the fridge with original breeder packs works well for general storage if you have space. Anything I'm not gonna get around to for a while gets put in labelled vials, which are kept in a plastic container with a bit of rice, then vac packed and put in the freezer. It's worked well for me so far but I've not popped anything over 6-7 years old.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Sweet, fellow Canuk. I got some Unicorn Poop and Urinal Cake a month in, if you fin something nice we should do a swap.


Keeping an eye on both of you, im in canada also but all i have left are my 5 pbb seeds to try and f2. They going in the dirt as soon as this dud autoflower a friend gave me to finish up cause it was getting too cold outside is outta my veg tent


----------



## Budderton (Oct 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Word wanted to make sure you didn't get them recently from some sketch ball, ya I got my clear packs back in 2016/2017. Also how did you store them in the fridge? I was thinking of some long term storage since I have a huge library of a seed collection. Was thinking>vac sealed bags and silca packs or rice. Wasn't sure if I should leave them in the breeder pack.


I keep mine in breeder packs, in big Mason jars, with silica packs.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Sweet, fellow Canuk. I got some Unicorn Poop and Urinal Cake a month in, if you fin something nice we should do a swap.


Yah for sure. Maybe ship some pollen for you to chuck around, if I find a Studley Jr.
We'll see how they do.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

If anyone wants to buy some thugpug packs,might get rid of some, have way to much beans right now....message me


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That definitely a good idea, pbb will produce its best yields with some lst. I would like to see some pbb seriously tied to the point of being just a huge wide bush. Wow that sounded not right..haha...but ya it would definitely increase its yields. Trellis net helped me out big time.


I plan to do just this! Ill keep updating


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> If anyone wants to buy some thugpug packs,might get rid of some, have way to much beans right now....message me


Do you have any breath strains? I'll have a couple hundred next week to drop and the website i frequent is down atm


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 30, 2020)

what do you think about those FloraCreations crosses? im looking for oxtail is pure thugpug


----------



## Railage (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Halloween yall


----------



## Budderton (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey
Here's a Sherb Breath I found a couple yrs ago, out of six beans. She has stood tall agaisnt many challengers and thrown some real nice ones. I'm going thru the last of the pack now. Hope for best.
She's about a week and a half from done in this pic. Terps are sorta candy that's been pissed on by a wild cat


----------



## hondorific (Oct 30, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Hey
> Here's a Sherb Breath I found a couple yrs ago, out of six beans. She has stood tall agaisnt many challengers and thrown some real nice ones. I'm going thru the last of the pack now. Hope for best.
> She's about a week and a half from done in this pic.


She looks super frosty! Nice color and leaf type! Thanks for lettin us have a look!


----------



## Budderton (Oct 31, 2020)

hondorific said:


> She looks super frosty! Nice color and leaf type! Thanks for lettin us have a look!


Yep.
I use all my bud for dry sieve hash so my selections are based on trich production, terpenes, and effect. I don't really care about flower yield .
For me the trich head is the apple, and the bud is the apple tree. I only want nice apples.
This one puts the sugar on the glass, is right potent, and has great terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Hey
> Here's a Sherb Breath I found a couple yrs ago, out of six beans. She has stood tall agaisnt many challengers and thrown some real nice ones. I'm going thru the last of the pack now. Hope for best.
> She's about a week and a half from done in this pic. Terps are sorta candy that's been pissed on by a wild catView attachment 4729839


Ya I love sherb breath, was one of my favorite out of gromers gear to grow, mine grew like giant spears.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I love sherb breath, was one of my favorite out of gromers gear to grow, mine grew like giant spears.


Yah. I ran thru a bunch of his gear, bubgumbreath, meatbreath, cherry hills, Carl's shoes but Sherb Breath has stuck around and withstood challengers from many different breeders. I gave that cut out to a few friends this year and it was very well received.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Yah. I ran thru a bunch of his gear, bubgumbreath, meatbreath, cherry hills, Carl's shoes but Sherb Breath has stuck around and withstood challengers from many different breeders. I gave that cut out to a few friends this year and it was very well received.


Ya I gave cuts to a few friends as well, they loved it to. They couldn't get the yields inpulled out of it though, I was very used to growing it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Yah. I ran thru a bunch of his gear, bubgumbreath, meatbreath, cherry hills, Carl's shoes but Sherb Breath has stuck around and withstood challengers from many different breeders. I gave that cut out to a few friends this year and it was very well received.


 How was the cherry Hill and bubblegum breath?


----------



## Angus Hung (Oct 31, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Sweet, fellow Canuk. I got some Unicorn Poop and Urinal Cake a month in, if you fin something nice we should do a swap.


Im in canada too. Iv got a fair bunch of mothers from assorted breeders id be down for for some swaps for cuts? if any ones down let me know


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2020)

Preliminary taste on meat madness, this cut anyway, is raw meat. Literally raw meat. I’m hoping the kush/gas comes in as it cures. Some of the funk has died back. Hard 50/50 high, very smooth to smoke. Buds are tight and pack into a forever bowl. I have some really dank nugs right now so it might just be economies of scale, we will see how she does!


----------



## Budderton (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How was the cherry Hill and bubblegum breath?


I found a "one of these things doesn't belong" pheno in bubgumbreath. So much different, I suspect it was a sorting mix up.
It was nasty, in a stink your whole house up way. Exactly like a bobcat pissed on a pile of burning rubber bands. And the structure was totally different from the other bubgum breath, but who knows. That Sherb breath cut pushed her to the wayside. I didn't get anything out of cherry hills but I only did half a pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Budderton said:


> I found a "one of these things doesn't belong" pheno in bubgumbreath. So much different, I suspect it was a sorting mix up.
> It was nasty, in a stink your whole house up way. Exactly like a bobcat pissed on a pile of burning rubber bands. And the structure was totally different from the other bubgum breath, but who knows. That Sherb breath cut pushed her to the wayside. I didn't get anything out of cherry hills but I only did half a pack.


That interesting...I feel like people don't jump on bubblegum crosses because of it being somewhat of an old-school strain but the doesn't mean shit, I've heard excellent things about the Indiana bubblegum>that shit dates back to late 80s early 90s, I've always wanted to run a legit bubblegum cross or cut. 

I'm assuming you can get some serious cherry terps in the cherry hills seeing as I have found several phenos of cherry smell goodness coming from whatever the strain of gromers I'm running. When thug is running in my flower room it always a faint smell of cherry/fruit coming from 1 or 2 of the plants.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That interesting...I feel like people don't jump on bubblegum crosses because of it being somewhat of an old-school strain but the doesn't mean shit, I've heard excellent things about the Indiana bubblegum>that shit dates back to late 80s early 90s, I've always wanted to run a legit bubblegum cross or cut.
> 
> I'm assuming you can get some serious cherry terps in the cherry hills seeing as I have found several phenos of cherry smell goodness coming from whatever the strain of gromers I'm running. When thug is running in my flower room it always a faint smell of cherry/fruit coming from 1 or 2 of the plants.


I had a nice bubgum back in the later half of the 90s that was kinda bubblegum candy floss, can't remember where from, but was good enough to keep around for a minute. 
Still sitting on half a pack of cherry hills, from which I hope to find some sweet cherry terps. You never know


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Just finished up trimming some garlic breath 2.0, came out very dank-


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Just finished up trimming some garlic breath 2.0, came out very dank-
> View attachment 4730427View attachment 4730429



Divided is that the freebie that came with some of the packs right before the TP chaos ? I got one pack, I believe it is meat madness that has a freebie in it but no label. Can’t remember what it is


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Divided is that the freebie that came with some of the packs right before the TP chaos ? I got one pack, I believe it is meat madness that has a freebie in it but no label. Can’t remember what it is


Nah I got this from clone bud


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Not sure if I posted this one but whatever- heres garlic breath 2.0 starting to purp out towards the end of flower-


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Not sure if I posted this one but whatever- heres garlic breath 2.0 starting to purp out towards the end of flower-
> View attachment 4730440


Beautiful!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks colocowboy!


----------



## LumberJackLabs (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Not sure if I posted this one but whatever- heres garlic breath 2.0 starting to purp out towards the end of flower-
> View attachment 4730440


that’s a gorgeous phenotype. I had the option of getting 2.0 or Juniors Jello so took the Jello but this kinda makes me regret my decision.


----------



## Railage (Nov 1, 2020)

Sell your Larry Bird Breaths! @Dividedsky


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O my fuck dude!!!


Railage I'd get a hold of them pronto, you did the right thing taking pics of germination and seedling growth, they should give you another pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> Sell your Larry Bird Breaths! @Dividedsky
> 
> View attachment 4730766View attachment 4730767View attachment 4730769View attachment 4730770


I had the same type growth with my apple tartz and cake pop from clearwater, didn't take pics and just tossed the few that I popped.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Letting meat madness dry down further, other half of the bud. The floral and citrus notes come back, with a kind of incense kind of overtone. It taste like meat breath minus the breath. It’s funk has mellowed into the incense kind of smell, maybe kind of soapy if you will. My wife is happy, it won’t be too loud Hahahaha.


----------



## Railage (Nov 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Railage I'd get a hold of them pronto, you did the right thing taking pics of germination and seedling growth, they should give you another pack.


I messaged Lokey, I don’t think Gromer is going to give a fuck. I’m not out to get anymore seeds I let him know that I was just bringing it to his attention.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 1, 2020)

Haven’t seen too many people running the moby grape! Don’t know why they were slept on!? I’ve seen panda running on it and boy they look good
Currently running them and I mist say I get the talk on gromers work, most plants are about the Sami. In height but what has me blown away are the different phenos I haven’t heard people either purple moby grape though the name would suggest but these are onset full magenta and purples early week 2 even have a pheno that is as green as the stalk atm smells are different all over the place may be more than a keeper by far the better looking plants in this tent next to the pink runts


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 1, 2020)

Also running a cross meatbreath x hooligans

the meatbreath used is bigdaddyvvs I dint know about it but supposedly stupid fire and insane lookingand the hooligans is a gdp runtsz x
‍


----------



## hondorific (Nov 1, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Haven’t seen too many people running the moby grape! Don’t know why they were slept on!? I’ve seen panda running on it and boy they look good
> Currently running them and I mist say I get the talk on gromers work, most plants are about the Sami. In height but what has me blown away are the different phenos I haven’t heard people either purple moby grape though the name would suggest but these are onset full magenta and purples early week 2 even have a pheno that is as green as the stalk atm smells are different all over the place may be more than a keeper by far the better looking plants in this tent next to the pink runts


I just grabbed meat madness or I was gonna get the moby grape...I already have stinky putang so it was kind of a toss up. If I didnt have stinky putang already I would have def got moby grape! Did you just pop that pack this run or u kept some ladies?


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 1, 2020)

Railage said:


> Sell your Larry Bird Breaths! @Dividedsky
> 
> View attachment 4730766View attachment 4730767View attachment 4730769View attachment 4730770


The green growth on your media may be showing your problem. Looks like you've been keeping things too wet.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 1, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I just grabbed meat madness or I was gonna get the moby grape...I already have stinky putang so it was kind of a toss up. If I didnt have stinky putang already I would have def got moby grape! Did you just pop that pack this run or u kept some ladies?


Where are you still grabbing pug gear lol this is a pack I’m hunting now I hunt until sex shows then pot up so males are long gone I’ve another pack as well


----------



## Silencio (Nov 2, 2020)

Puta 2.0 got the chop today


----------



## Silencio (Nov 2, 2020)

MeatyOne came down as well. So far shes the most interesting to me depsite being the least visually appealing. In the smallest pot (2gal) she managed to outstink everyone else in the tent. Very pleasant dried deli meat terps. Reminds me of being at a particular market when I was young. Probably should have kept this one for a re-veg but I have three packs.


----------



## Railage (Nov 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> The green growth on your media may be showing your problem. Looks like you've been keeping things too wet.


I don’t know about that, these have been watered twice since I popped them on 10/19.

the 27 other seedlings I have look just fine even with the green growth on the coco, I can include photos of them if you want me to.


----------



## hondorific (Nov 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> MeatyOne came down as well. So far shes the most interesting to me depsite being the least visually appealing. In the smallest pot (2gal) she managed to outstink everyone else in the tent. Very pleasant dried deli meat terps. Reminds me of being at a particular market when I was young. Probably should have kept this one for a re-veg but I have three packs.


I have 1 that almost the same exact instance happened except I dont have 3 packs lol...Just for the sake of terps you should try keep that one until some1 else bumps him ..also how is "the one" I never had/heard about it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Puta 2.0 got the chop today


Damn liking the puta 2.0. So its the same cross for the female right. Wedding cake(f) x mendo breath jr(m)? It looks awesome Silencio, some fucking fire you have there dude, good work. Looks like she can throw some yields of trich'd out buds as well! Might have to hunt my puta 2.0 soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> The green growth on your media may be showing your problem. Looks like you've been keeping things too wet.


That's doubtful, that looks to me like mutated growth, not over watering/drowning seedlings, especially the 1st and 3rd pic, its pretty evident. Few of them look like they could grow out of it ok though.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 2, 2020)

Had a shit issue with whatever mold that was (I think fusarium) that kept making my clones damp off, even spread to my seed plants.
In short I just culled everything and am cleaning for a quick restart. Been fighting that stuff a few months, lot of wasted money....much better to just restart and lose a couple packs. The Lime Studly males are being put to use though by a buddy who's able to run sulphur and Forbid and all that to hopefully kill it. Wasn't simple PM. But so the pack ain't a total loss I'll be getting some pollen back from him in a couple months.

Rotten Banana is comin out to play! When I opened the pack 2 of the beans were already cracked-dry and one had a taproot sticking out....so I'm not sure how viable these beans are but it's 12 fems, so hopefully some pull through.

Stuck em in the towels last night! Popping more Banana OG f3 when those arrive as well for my male.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> View attachment 4732065
> 
> Had a shit issue with whatever mold that was (I think fusarium) that kept making my clones damp off, even spread to my seed plants.
> In short I just culled everything and am cleaning for a quick restart. Been fighting that stuff a few months, lot of wasted money....much better to just restart and lose a couple packs. The Lime Studly males are being put to use though by a buddy who's able to run sulphur and Forbid and all that to hopefully kill it. Wasn't simple PM. But so the pack ain't a total loss I'll be getting some pollen back from him in a couple months.
> ...


That sucks man, sometimes best to chop everything, clean the fuck out of every inch and start fresh. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 2, 2020)

Railage said:


> I don’t know about that, these have been watered twice since I popped them on 10/19.
> 
> the 27 other seedlings I have look just fine even with the green growth on the coco, I can include photos of them if you want me to.
> View attachment 4731783View attachment 4731784View attachment 4731786View attachment 4731789View attachment 4731791


I've never had good luck saturating the media completely with seedlings. I take a dropper and water like 5-10 ml at a time until they grow a bit. Roots don't grow as much in wet media, they grow searching for water so I feel it builds my root mass quicker.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> View attachment 4732065
> 
> Had a shit issue with whatever mold that was (I think fusarium) that kept making my clones damp off, even spread to my seed plants.
> In short I just culled everything and am cleaning for a quick restart. Been fighting that stuff a few months, lot of wasted money....much better to just restart and lose a couple packs. The Lime Studly males are being put to use though by a buddy who's able to run sulphur and Forbid and all that to hopefully kill it. Wasn't simple PM. But so the pack ain't a total loss I'll be getting some pollen back from him in a couple months.
> ...


You've got me worried about my packs of rotten bananas now!!!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 2, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Haven’t seen too many people running the moby grape! Don’t know why they were slept on!? I’ve seen panda running on it and boy they look good
> Currently running them and I mist say I get the talk on gromers work, most plants are about the Sami. In height but what has me blown away are the different phenos I haven’t heard people either purple moby grape though the name would suggest but these are onset full magenta and purples early week 2 even have a pheno that is as green as the stalk atm smells are different all over the place may be more than a keeper by far the better looking plants in this tent next to the pink runts


Those look purdy! Nice job 
You just convinced me to sprout these next thanks I am looking for a strong purple strain to run.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 2, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> View attachment 4732065
> 
> Had a shit issue with whatever mold that was (I think fusarium) that kept making my clones damp off, even spread to my seed plants.
> In short I just culled everything and am cleaning for a quick restart. Been fighting that stuff a few months, lot of wasted money....much better to just restart and lose a couple packs. The Lime Studly males are being put to use though by a buddy who's able to run sulphur and Forbid and all that to hopefully kill it. Wasn't simple PM. But so the pack ain't a total loss I'll be getting some pollen back from him in a couple months.
> ...


Bummer. Sorry that happened. 
got any photos of the fungus ? What brand soil or soilless? 
I grow lots of food plants so I am pretty familiar with damping off and fusarium and verticillium wilt . It can happen from a bad batch of compost or not Using soil sterilization tech on other media. 
funny enough a weak camomile tea can stop fusarium in its tracks in my experience. 
best of luck in the next round.


----------



## Budderton (Nov 3, 2020)

We have a close friend with stage 4, that's been on chemo for 3 yrs , poor girl, but she's tough and strong willed. Unfortunately this give me the opportunity to directly test which strain alleviates her symptoms from said chemo. Don has been around and grown more weed then I ever will, so her input is knowledgeable and specific. Of the dozens of strains we've tried, nothing has given her more relief of symptoms from chemo then Carl's Shoes. I don't know why and I don't care, it just does. Thank you Mr Gromer. She won't run it, cause it yields FA (like I said, she's strong willed) so I do, for her. God bless you Donna.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

Budderton said:


> We have a close friend with stage 4, that's been on chemo for 3 yrs , poor girl, but she's tough and strong willed. Unfortunately this give me the opportunity to directly test which strain alleviates her symptoms from said chemo. Don has been around and grown more weed then I ever will, so her input is knowledgeable and specific. Of the dozens of strains we've tried, nothing has given her more relief of symptoms from chemo then Carl's Shoes. I don't know why and I don't care, it just does. Thank you Mr Gromer. She won't run it, cause it yields FA (like I said, she's strong willed) so I do, for her. God bless you Donna.View attachment 4732624


Dude sorry to hear that man, cancer fucking sucks, my aunt just passed away from it recently and I was giving bud and edibles to her to alleviate her pain. It was really hard seeing my cousins see there mom like that. I wish your friend the best, its awesome she has compassionate friend like you around, sure it means alot to her, peace man.


----------



## Budderton (Nov 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude sorry to hear that man, cancer fucking sucks, my aunt just passed away from it recently and I was giving bud and edibles to her to alleviate her pain. It was really hard seeing my cousins see there mom like that. I wish your friend the best, its awesome she has compassionate friend like you around, sure it means alot to her, peace man.


Thanks, appreciate the kind words.
Jah bless.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Thanks, appreciate the kind words.
> Jah bless.


By the way that bud looks fire! Beautiful fade. Thugpug gear has some of the prettiest fade towards harvest. All sorts of, purple, magenta, orange, yellows and reds, all the autumn colors, looks like fall in my indoor grow room at times.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Those look purdy! Nice job
> You just convinced me to sprout these next thanks I am looking for a strong purple strain to run.


I wasn’t now I’m stoked frfr but I think I got lucky on a true purple haven’t seen much or many people going hard w moby grap the ones I have didn’t get full out purps not saying they aren’t there bc groomer said they are common but I haven’t mostly seen green that turn into purples later risk but I’d pop them for sure the smells are really insane almost has u believing they can’t smoke like they smell lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

Some nice shots of a bunch of garlic breath in a food-safe gamma sealed 5-gal bucket. All natural outside light-


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 3, 2020)

Billy #2 Is the early standout this go around. Heavy frost production for only being 4 weeks into bloom.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

#1 pheno of garlic breath 2.0...this is the keeper pheno. Huge buds and colas, slight foxtail. Just beautiful big, slightly purpd out buds-


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

^and smells of burnt rubber and fuel


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 4, 2020)

PBB day 65 
I’ll chop on 70
My OGKB three ( not photo’d) are looking like they are going to finish a lot faster than 70


----------



## hondorific (Nov 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> ^and smells of burnt rubber and fuel


Ive been looking for a plant that smells like burnt rubber or to me burnt brakes on your car...I had a sensi star like that a longgggg time ago and I havent seen anything since. I still want that plant back


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 4, 2020)

Who carries Thug Pug seeds?


----------



## loop718 (Nov 4, 2020)

Been a min riu. Very busy with harvest and next run. Heres a couple shots first is halitosis breath 1 n 2 then meat breath. Meat got burnt by light and over fed next run will be frostier.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 5, 2020)

Rotten Bananas aren't germing well, I may get 1-2 if I'm lucky, unfortunate at 500 buckeroos.... ooooof. Was hoping for 4-5 at least out of the 12 in the pack.

So, making up for the room with the Sophiesbreath. Might make an f2 since I'm saving males from the banana og to run, so I can get pollen from one of them at the same time. 12 in the towel!


----------



## vitalsine (Nov 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Rotten Bananas aren't germing well, I may get 1-2 if I'm lucky, unfortunate at 500 buckeroos.... ooooof. Was hoping for 4-5 at least out of the 12 in the pack.
> 
> So, making up for the room with the Sophiesbreath. Might make an f2 since I'm saving males from the banana og to run, so I can get pollen from one of them at the same time. 12 in the towel!
> 
> View attachment 4734346


Sorry to hear about the Rotten Bananas. How old are those?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 5, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Sorry to hear about the Rotten Bananas. How old are those?


6-8 years from what Gromer said! Old and knew they were a risk! But ya at least hope for half ya know haha.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Who carries Thug Pug seeds?


You're a little late to the party, oregon elite seeds is probably your best bet, but you're going to have to bust out your wallet and pay some premium/high prices for seed packs that were $80 a pack not to long ago.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Been a min riu. Very busy with harvest and next run. Heres a couple shots first is halitosis breath 1 n 2 then meat breath. Meat got burnt by light and over fed next run will be frostier. View attachment 4733852View attachment 4733856View attachment 4733854


Meat breath still looks fire I nute burned my meat breath a bit, think she is a bit sensitive and I didn't feed that high. Awesome work bro!


----------



## loop718 (Nov 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Meat breath still looks fire I nute burned my meat breath a bit, think she is a bit sensitive and I didn't feed that high. Awesome work bro!


Thanks bro! I know i hardly fed and burnt her, she doesn’t want much light either. I had par at 750 and she was still not feeling it. I run so many other strains that want 1100 par so its gna b hard to really dial her. Let me add she does not like any nitrogen in flower either. This is crawns cut and his goes straight black. Mine stayed green and hardly faded at all i will cut nitrogen after flip next run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thanks bro! I know i hardly fed and burnt her, she doesn’t want much light either. I had par at 750 and she was still not feeling it. I run so many other strains that want 1100 par so its gna b hard to really dial her. Let me add she does not like any nitrogen in flower either. This is crawns cut and his goes straight black. Mine stayed green and hardly faded at all i will cut nitrogen after flip next run.


Ya 100%, I'll keep that in mind with the N- good to know, ya mine is not crawns but hey they are the same strain and I found she didn't like to much light as well. Had 1000 watts cranked on her switched from mh at the beginning of flower to hps then back to mh at the end. My meat did get a lil light burned as well, though I think that could've been due to missing my scheduled watering by hours( you know how it is) a few times. Going to run 4 plants of my meat breath in 5 gals pots next run and get her really dialed in. Anyways dude- as always your stuff looks fuego man, you always grow top notch, elite flower Loop!


----------



## loop718 (Nov 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya 100%, I'll keep that in mind with the N- good to know, ya mine is not crawns but hey they are the same strain and I found she didn't like to much light as well. Had 1000 watts cranked on her switched from mh at the beginning of flower to hps then back to mh at the end. My meat did get a lil light burned as well, though I think that could've been due to missing my scheduled watering by hours( you know how it is) a few times. Going to run 4 plants of my meat breath in 5 gals pots next run and get her really dialed in. Anyways dude- as always your stuff looks fuego man, you always grow top notch, elite flower Loop!


Thanks brotha you too! Garlic breath lookin fuego. We have came to the conclusion we have to shade our meat


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Thanks brotha you too! Garlic breath lookin fuego. We have came to the conclusion we have to shade our meat


Haha ya man...also feel like we're harvesting pretty close to the same times, our flower rooms must be on a similar schedule, lol.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 5, 2020)

White are you guys using for light meters ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> White are you guys using for light meters ?


I don't use a light meter, basically change my 1000w hps and mh bulbs every 1-2 runs. I might crank my digi ballast to 750watts the 1st 2 to 5 days at beginning of flower but thats about it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> White are you guys using for light meters ?


Also I have 4- 1000 watts hps/mh lights and 1-630 watt cmh in my main flower room. Its sealed with with mini split and co2. Try to run the mh bulbs first 10 days of flower then switch to hps most of flower....last 2 weeks to last 10 days before chop might switch to mh. I like mixing up the spectrum. I run the 630cmh in middle of room split into 2 open 315w hoods with 2- 3200k and 2- 4100k bulb.


----------



## Railage (Nov 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> White are you guys using for light meters ?


Apogee MQ-620

That’s only our second par meter but it measures the par from a full spectrum LED light a lot more accurately than the other one we had, it would be reading like 800 on a light and the new meter would be saying like 1100.

The older par meter works just fine on our LED lights that are not full spectrum.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys, been wanting to build a new space for my indoor garden and want to make sure my light spread is solid. Everyone in this thread seems to have their shit dialed. Will check out that meter railage, I grow under 3500k COB so seems like that may be the best option. I’m thinking about jumping to some CMH fixtures if I do upgrade though


----------



## Silencio (Nov 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> White are you guys using for light meters ?


Get the cheapo amazon Dr.meter lux meter. For getting an even spread the lux meters work just as well as par meters. The values will always be a 1:1 unless you're _mixing lights_ that have different spectrums. Thats the only case I can think of where the par meter may give slightly different results in certain spots.

It's not needed just for finding hotspots but if you know someone that has a PAR meter you can get them to take measurements and actually get the conversion value of your particular lights spectrum from lux to ppfd. Some manufacturers even do this and give you the conversion values. You can use the range from these QBs to approximate what your own conversion would be:









Converting Lux to PPFD & Measuring Lux with Smartphone


Spectrometer and Quantum Sensor can cost hundreds to thousands of dollars and not every grower can afford them. A Lux meter app on phone can be used to ensure even light spread across canopy and give estimate of Lux. Use a calibrated Lux meter for better accuracy. Just divide the Lux value you...




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2020)

If using for comparison you don’t need more than a lux just like @Silencio said. Except it’s more of a relative intensity, not spectrum. In that a lux doesn’t discriminate spectrum intensity.

oh, and meat madness wants easy nutes also, I did the same, mild burn from seeing if I could squeeze a feed before she started fading.


----------



## loop718 (Nov 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> White are you guys using for light meters ?


Apogee mq 500 best money i have ever spent!


----------



## Silencio (Nov 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If using for comparison you don’t need more than a lux just like @Silencio said. Except it’s more of a relative intensity, not spectrum. In that a lux doesn’t discriminate spectrum intensity.
> 
> oh, and meat madness wants easy nutes also, I did the same, mild burn from seeing if I could squeeze a feed before she started fading.


To clarify I believe lux does differentiate spectrum intensity, it just doesn't take the FULL spectrum into consideration. If your lux meter reads the same number across your canopy your par meter will as well. The only time this becomes an issue is if you're mixing lights and throwing different spectrums around your room unevenly. In particular deep red supplements (660nm) will get missed completely by your lux meter. If you're running a full room a cobs this won't be an issue for you.

Even still, the difference between lights with and without red supplments is pretty minimal. If we look at HLG reddest WB and comparire to their bluest QB we get:

Blue = QB 288 4000k is 69.5 lumens/ppf
Red = QB288 RSPEC is 64.5 lumens/ppf

That's a pretty small range. Not sure if knowing exactly where you fall in that range really gives you anymore information.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Some nice shots of a bunch of garlic breath in a food-safe gamma sealed 5-gal bucket. All natural outside light-
> View attachment 4732792View attachment 4732796


Nice.. Real outdoor or greenhouse?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2020)

Silencio said:


> To clarify I believe lux does differentiate spectrum intensity, it just doesn't take the FULL spectrum into consideration. If your lux meter reads the same number across your canopy your par meter will as well. The only time this becomes an issue is if you're mixing lights and throwing different spectrums around your room unevenly. In particular deep red supplements (660nm) will get missed completely by your lux meter. If you're running a full room a cobs this won't be an issue for you.
> 
> Even still, the difference between lights with and without red supplments is pretty minimal. If we look at HLG reddest WB and comparire to their bluest QB we get:
> 
> ...


With all due respect no consequential spectral analytics can be gained from this.


----------



## Silencio (Nov 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> With all due respect no consequential spectral analytics can be gained from this.


Spectral analysis? He's running cobs, we know the spectrum already . He just needs to avoid hot spots and make sure he has an even spread. A par meter will offer no benefit for that task.

EDIT

Before this threads becomes LED And Other Lighting here some Salami Leg F2s.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Spectral analysis? He's running cobs, we know the spectrum already . He just needs to avoid hot spots and make sure he has an even spread. A par meter will offer no benefit for that task.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Before this threads becomes LED And Other Lighting here some Salami Leg F2s.


Hey i'm supposed to be the only Wise Ass on RIU !


----------



## Silencio (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyone scooping any of the new Pure Michigan line? 

CADILLAC RAINBOWZ (runtz x #puremichigan)
PLAYER CAKE(tagalongz 42 x #puremichigan)
QUESO(ukcheese x #puremichigan)
STEELHEAD(kushmints x #puremichigan)
SPIRIT OF DETROIT(east side og x #puremichigan)
POLAR VORTEXX(bee cookie x #puremichigan)
FIREBALL(lava cake x #puremichigan)
ZAP PAK(josh D og x #puremichigan)
MICHIGAN SUNSET(sunsetsherbet x #puremichigan)
GLASS(mac1 x #puremichigan)
PURPLE PIE(wedding pie x puremichigan)
GARLIC CRUSHER(gmo x #puremichigan)
CINDER BLOCK‍(cement shoes x #puremichigan)
HALLEYZ COMET‍(acai gelato #49 x #puremichigan)
FRIED APPLEZ(apple fritter x #puremichigan)
ROCK N RYE(buttafingerz gypsy cut x #puremichigan)
POSSUM(roadkillskunk x #puremichigan)
CHERRY FESTIVAL(motherofallcheries x #puremichigan) not avail til winter
JIMMY's DREAM‍(Do -si-Do x #puremichigan)
HOCKEY PUCK(pre98bubba x #puremichigan) 
GOLDCASHGOLD bx1 (oreoz 1.0 x #puremichigan)
RICHY RICH (RICO SHERBET x puremichigan)
ROMEOZ BREATH (zookies x #puremichigan) not avail til winter
WHITEMEAT(meatbreath x #puremichigan)
DONKEY KONG (grease monkey x #puremichigan) ....not avail til winter
CURVEBALL (secret og x puremichigan)


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm hating life right now, woke up at 3am, freaked out because I realized I fell asleep leaving my r/o filter running-filling up a 5gal bucket....since 730/8 pm about when I fell asleep watching election,(was exhausted from working in growroom past 3 days) 

Have been shop vac'n since 3 am. Round estimate- 70-80 gals of water flooded basement. Pooled up in corner. Plants are fine, I'll be shop vacn till the dawn hours, fml and don't ever fall asleep when you filling up rez's. Just glad I didn't flood flower room and no damage to veg lights or wires. Luckily I always invest in heavy duty extensions cords!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

Almost done- I have a shop vac that can suck up a lil over 5 gallons. Figure I can suck up 5 gals every 5-10 minutes, with breaks in between, lol.


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 6, 2020)

Railage said:


> Apogee MQ-620
> 
> That’s only our second par meter but it measures the par from a full spectrum LED light a lot more accurately than the other one we had, it would be reading like 800 on a light and the new meter would be saying like 1100.
> 
> The older par meter works just fine on our LED lights that are not full spectrum.


Were you using the Apogee MQ-500 before? I just picked up one, and I found the conversion values posted online were way out to lunch for lux meters.


----------



## Railage (Nov 6, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Were you using the Apogee MQ-500 before? I just picked up one, and I found the conversion values posted online were way out to lunch for lux meters.


I don’t know off the top of my head what model it was but it was Sun System brand.


----------



## loop718 (Nov 6, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Were you using the Apogee MQ-500 before? I just picked up one, and I found the conversion values posted online were way out to lunch for lux meters.


the 620 reads beyond par


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Almost done- I have a shop vac that can suck up a lil over 5 gallons. Figure I can suck up 5 gals every 5-10 minutes, with breaks in between, lol.


Glad nothing major happened like a fire bro!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Spectral analysis? He's running cobs, we know the spectrum already . He just needs to avoid hot spots and make sure he has an even spread. A par meter will offer no benefit for that task.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Before this threads becomes LED And Other Lighting here some Salami Leg F2s.


You made a reference to being able to analyze spectrum with a par meter, you’re wrong. I realize now that you just made a stoned comment, but thanks for putting a flame to me ya turd burgler!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm hating life right now, woke up at 3am, freaked out because I realized I fell asleep leaving my r/o filter running-filling up a 5gal bucket....since 730/8 pm about when I fell asleep watching election,(was exhausted from working in growroom past 3 days)
> 
> Have been shop vac'n since 3 am. Round estimate- 70-80 gals of water flooded basement. Pooled up in corner. Plants are fine, I'll be shop vacn till the dawn hours, fml and don't ever fall asleep when you filling up rez's. Just glad I didn't flood flower room and no damage to veg lights or wires. Luckily I always invest in heavy duty extensions cords!


Been there bro, I feel your pain! You can get a timer that is a single zone hose attachment. About $30


----------



## loop718 (Nov 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Almost done- I have a shop vac that can suck up a lil over 5 gallons. Figure I can suck up 5 gals every 5-10 minutes, with breaks in between, lol.


Ive done it so many times man. Not to that extent. I bought a 30 gallon drum and hooked my ro up to a float valve.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Ive done it so many times man. Not to that extent. I bought a 30 gallon drum and hooked my ro up to a float valve.


Ya I have to get a float valve, lost my old one


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Mines a 55gal, I always hang it to get out of the way. I had the float valve get stuck once, sometimes you can’t win for loosing!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You're a little late to the party, oregon elite seeds is probably your best bet, but you're going to have to bust out your wallet and pay some premium/high prices for seed packs that were $80 a pack not to long ago.


Did something happen to the breeder?


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 6, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Did something happen to the breeder?


He had a back surgery and retired.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 6, 2020)

He ought to be putting them kids to work making them grow and breed with his instructions and change the name of the seed co. “Thug Puppies” or something


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Been there bro, I feel your pain! You can get a timer that is a single zone hose attachment. About $30


Ya I'm going back to a larger lanscape trash barrel 50+ gal rez with float valve. I was filling up 5 gal buckets all last 2 runs because I was running more than a few strains that had different feeding habits. Cutting down to 3 strains with upcoming run so will go back to larger rez and if I need to fill 5 gal buckets will just transfer water from main rez to smaller buckets via sub pump. So much easier watering soil grows with sub pump and extension watering wand.


Omkarananda said:


> He ought to be putting them kids to work making them grow and breed with his instructions and change the name of the seed co. “Thug Puppies” or something


Haha thug puppies- that's hilarious and also clever.


Omkarananda said:


> Glad nothing major happened like a fire bro!


Thanks dude, that water wasn't that high at all, it sounded worse than it was, I have somewhat older ranch house so the basement is a bit sloped in the veg area so the water all went to one area and pooled there. It missed the entire veg space including the all cords, etc. I keep most of my cords raised for these types of reasons or unexpected accidents.
Think I freaked out when first seeing it at 3am...It was awful to wake up to, it like an alarm went off while I was sleeping and was like, ah fuck left the water running. Only took about a lil over an hour of vac'n straight up to get rid of all of the water. Honestly a shop vac is probably one of the most important and overlooked part of grow room.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

I actually wanted to mop the floor down there this weekend so worked out perfectly...haha


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I actually wanted to mop the floor down there this weekend so worked out perfectly...haha


I recently picked up a shop vac - pump vac in case i ever encounter a similar situation. You vacuum until its full and then pump the water to a drain with a garden hose on it


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

Trillmatic420 said:


> I recently picked up a shop vac - pump vac in case i ever encounter a similar situation. You vacuum until its full and then pump the water to a drain with a garden hose on it


Ya I just dumped the water into 5 gal buckets, I had a bunch of em like 25 or so. So I flew through it. Shop vacs are great for when you have a lil to much runoff after watering plants and have to suck up runoff water in saucers, you don't want the plants sitting in that shit water.


----------



## nickynick233 (Nov 6, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Anyone scooping any of the new Pure Michigan line?
> 
> CADILLAC RAINBOWZ (runtz x #puremichigan)
> PLAYER CAKE(tagalongz 42 x #puremichigan)
> ...


where are they dropping at?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Bright sides!


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 6, 2020)

PBB

changing the mother to a new spot for fast veg and flower soon





clean the lowers
good smokes!


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 6, 2020)

This is my last pheno of PBB *for now...got a pack left and a male* I think she reminds me of my first one that I grew that had that same flavor I love, but I didn’t get a clone of that one. But this one has the same structure and the dark leaves like that other one. Getting some frost day 18 of 12/12. I’m going to clean her up on the bottom soon


----------



## Silencio (Nov 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You made a reference to being able to analyze spectrum with a par meter, you’re wrong. I realize now that you just made a stoned comment, but thanks for putting a flame to me ya turd burgler!


My apologies, the point I was trying to clarify was that although a lux meter isn't seeing part of the spectrum it's still taking a range of wavelengths into consideration when it determines the single value for intensity. A par meter functions the same only it's able to sample a broader range of wavelength to come up with it's value. Unless you're building custom lights with mixed diodes and want to make sure your getting the desired distribution of wavelengths the lux meter is just as useful and $400 cheaper. 



nickynick233 said:


> where are they dropping at?


terpy_seeds 
theseedconnection2 
horror.seeds1 
deeplyrootedseedbank 
thinktankseedbank2 

meatbreath x puremichigan sounds interesting


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Silencio said:


> My apologies, the point I was trying to clarify was that although a lux meter isn't seeing part of the spectrum it's still taking a range of wavelengths into consideration when it determines the single value for intensity. A par meter functions the same only it's able to sample a broader range of wavelength to come up with it's value. Unless you're building custom lights with mixed diodes and want to make sure your getting the desired distribution of wavelengths the lux meter is just as useful and $400 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% I agree with you!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 7, 2020)

Using the meters you guys have referenced what have you found for the sweet spot in terms of intensity?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Don’t go by the reading, it won’t be accurate. What I did was go outside and get some readings in the sun and shade to get a baseline understanding. Then take some readings at different distances from the light to get a range of intensity, then you can use it comparing the area of your canopy looking for consistent, even coverage, adjusting as necessary.


----------



## lukealanrussell (Nov 7, 2020)

What vendor do you guys use for Thug Pug? I chased PBB in an auction and will finally get a pack of my own


----------



## loop718 (Nov 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I actually wanted to mop the floor down there this weekend so worked out perfectly...haha


Hahahaha that deep clean reset is all it was.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm hating life right now, woke up at 3am, freaked out because I realized I fell asleep leaving my r/o filter running-filling up a 5gal bucket....since 730/8 pm about when I fell asleep watching election,(was exhausted from working in growroom past 3 days)
> 
> Have been shop vac'n since 3 am. Round estimate- 70-80 gals of water flooded basement. Pooled up in corner. Plants are fine, I'll be shop vacn till the dawn hours, fml and don't ever fall asleep when you filling up rez's. Just glad I didn't flood flower room and no damage to veg lights or wires. Luckily I always invest in heavy duty extensions cords!


Bos


lukealanrussell said:


> What vendor do you guys use for Thug Pug? I chased PBB in an auction and will finally get a pack of my own


Terpy seeds has Garlic Breath 2.0 up on his site for 150 it's not the 80 it was first drop for but compared to everyone else price it's a steal their are few here that may part with a few packs but don't think your coming any where near 80 a pack. TP/growmer is retired and for now it's making his packs worth too much or too little it depends on who you ask.


----------



## lukealanrussell (Nov 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Bos
> 
> Terpy seeds has Garlic Breath 2.0 up on his site for 150 it's not the 80 it was first drop for but compared to everyone else price it's a steal their are few here that may part with a few packs but don't think your coming any where near 80 a pack. TP/growmer is retired and for now it's making his packs worth too much or too little it depends on who you ask.


thanks man!


----------



## hondorific (Nov 7, 2020)

Soooo glo seeds is a complete scam?


----------



## Railage (Nov 7, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Soooo glo seeds is a complete scam?


I got 3 packs of KKB 1 Moby Grape and 1 Wedding Poop from him just fine, on his IG he just recently moved and had a lot of issues with it.


----------



## hondorific (Nov 7, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> PBB
> 
> changing the mother to a new spot for fast veg and flower soon
> 
> ...


Those look great..I have an OGKB pheno trop juice that looks just like the last pic. They look different, but its cool!

Also, I really like those black pots! Where did u get those/what are they??


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Dang, where'd you get the Sophisticated Fuel?
> Sophie's Breath is some damn nasty tasty stuff on its own, and crossed with GMO fuel?? Dang!!!!!


drgrenskye on instagram is the RSSC dude. he just dropped GMO fuel F5's and crosses. I picked up a pack of Topanga breath x gmo fuel for $50 direct. I'm a sucker for topanga canyon pure kush, sophies breath mixed in sounds amazing crossed to gmo fuel.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 7, 2020)

More orders than I can remember from GLO, like Railage said he had a problem with his move and tons of stuff got backed up, on top of him running 3 different businesses. He'll get it sorted.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 7, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> More orders than I can remember from GLO, like Railage said he had a problem with his move and tons of stuff got backed up, on top of him running 3 different businesses. He'll get it sorted.


Best seed bank by a mile. I don't need a pack in my hand next day, I'll take the prices no one else can match to same week delivery.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Best seed bank by a mile. I don't need a pack in my hand next day, I'll take the prices no one else can match to same week delivery.


Ya I have got every single order from glo. You can't beat there prices and he hooks up his return customers with great sales and deals.


----------



## A glasswork orange (Nov 8, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Soooo glo seeds is a complete scam?


I dont knowing it's a scam but I won't ever go back and I've heard more ppl upset than happy. About 3 or 4 places had packs up so I went with glo for first time. Placed order and told to wait for more info. Waited...waited..days go by with no email and while packs being sold out everywhere else. I email and request.an update. Nothing. Wait again to email, nothing. Strain I purchased never happened but mysteriously reappeared on dudes site for a higher fee. Not cool. I dont care how many businesses he is running and nor do I care about him trying to get a breeding program off the ground. Be a big boy and do the work you signed on for. I would never go back and highy suggest never doing biz there.


----------



## A glasswork orange (Nov 8, 2020)

A glasswork orange said:


> I dont knowing it's a scam but I won't ever go back and I've heard more ppl upset than happy. About 3 or 4 places had packs up so I went with glo for first time. Placed order and told to wait for more info. Waited...waited..days go by with no email and while packs being sold out everywhere else. I email and request.an update. Nothing. Wait again to email, nothing. Strain I purchased never happened but mysteriously reappeared on dudes site for a higher fee. Not cool. I dont care how many businesses he is running and nor do I care about him trying to get a breeding program off the ground. Be a big boy and do the work you signed on for. I would never go back and highy suggest never doing biz there.


----------



## A glasswork orange (Nov 8, 2020)

Forgot to add ...this was the thug pug drop about 8 months ago...so prices and packs were going fast


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Nov 8, 2020)

nickynick233 said:


> where are they dropping at?


maxyields did a post recently listing all the banks with the new drop. dropping at tsc and drsb i think. These new crosses on this drop sound absolutely fire. the rks cross looks interesting becuase i havent seen rks in a minute


----------



## Silencio (Nov 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Best seed bank by a mile. I don't need a pack in my hand next day, I'll take the prices no one else can match to same week delivery.


Since you mentioned it I thought I'd follow up on my fiasco with Luscious genetics. To recap, I bought two pug packs from them that got stuck with USPS for two months. When I reached out they offered to send any two replacement packs of my choosing from their vault. Then, about two weeks after receiving the replacement packs the original order showed up as well.

So now I'm holding four packs for the price of two. This was only my second small order from them (both pug drops) so it's not like I'm a valuable customer or anything (plus I'm international). I felt bad since they did the right thing and took a loss to look after me. I reached out and offered to send money for the replacement packs as well but they refused:

_'Glad to hear that the first package ended up showing up! There is no need to send us any BTC for the replacements but thank you for following up with us, the replacements are just an added bonus for your patience!"_

Amazing service from these guys at every chance. It's great to save a few bucks but in my mind I just saved $400 considering most banks won't even care if you don't get your seeds. By comparison, GLO sat on my order for two months before putting it in the mail and never replied to any emails during that period.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 8, 2020)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> maxyields did a post recently listing all the banks with the new drop. dropping at tsc and drsb i think. These new crosses on this drop sound absolutely fire. the rks cross looks interesting becuase i havent seen rks in a minute


i’m pretty sure his rks is from the copycat guy.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 8, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> i’m pretty sure his rks is from the copycat guy.


Then that would make it trash in my book him and MMS are clowns i wouldn't buy their gear with your money !


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Then that would make it trash in my book him and MMS are clowns i wouldn't buy their gear with your money !


yeah, i agree with you. I found the post and it is copys


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 8, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Those look great..I have an OGKB pheno trop juice that looks just like the last pic. They look different, but its cool!
> 
> Also, I really like those black pots! Where did u get those/what are they??


 thanks,
the pots are call MadRockets , but i dont live in USA, I think you can find similar pot in your country

the pure Míchigan look good ,200usd per pack
but i pass too in this drop...
so many others


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 9, 2020)

What's everyone's opinion on Cactus Breath and Glukie Breath?


----------



## MrR. (Nov 9, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Cactus Breath and Glukie Breath?


I heard they are heat!! 
I like me some puta breath


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 9, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> yeah, i agree with you. I found the post and it is copys
> 
> View attachment 4737235


and they are only hunting 8 females to pick from???? for packs that are gonna be what 250$+?


----------



## Silencio (Nov 9, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> and they are only hunting 8 females to pick from???? for packs that are gonna be what 250$+?


It is a suspiciously long list of crosses as well. Wondering how many of these have actually been grown out and tested. Considering even terpy had PM for like 180 recently I might pass as well. Got enough regs to hunt through as is. I really need to figure out a more efficient seed hunting method.


----------



## MrR. (Nov 9, 2020)

Silencio said:


> It is a suspiciously long list of crosses as well. Wondering how many of these have actually been grown out and tested. Considering even terpy had PM for like 180 recently I might pass as well. Got enough regs to hunt through as is. I really need to figure out a more efficient seed hunting method.


Yeah def a ton of crosses but there are many photos etc on IG dont hear many complaints but I hear what you are saying.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 9, 2020)

PBB (bottom) came down today (70) and the OGKB phenos (day 57) should be close (top is one of them). Lots of funk today this is going to be way better than the outdoor


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyone elses list of breeders they will grow getting short as fuck ? Because i swear it's like i have to do a back round check just to make sure you ain't in league with some Ass- Hat to buy a fucking pack of seeds.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 9, 2020)

I’m pretty much holding off on popping and getting seeds from breeders once I grow them and they don’t do it for me or if they herm or bad germ rates. I was wanting to comment on my last post that I’m really happy that so far I haven’t had any herms and decent germ rate from Thug Pug and it’s FIRE


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone elses list of breeders they will grow getting short as fuck ? Because i swear it's like i have to do a back round check just to make sure you ain't in league with some Ass- Hat to buy a fucking pack of seeds.


You familiar with deadpanhead? Fool is doing some work!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone elses list of breeders they will grow getting short as fuck ? Because i swear it's like i have to do a back round check just to make sure you ain't in league with some Ass- Hat to buy a fucking pack of seeds.


Ya I mean dude most of these guys out there are pollen chuckers, they're just dusting their nice female cuts with some decent stud and straight to market....I have seen some seed co. using some of our pics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2020)

Silencio said:


> It is a suspiciously long list of crosses as well. Wondering how many of these have actually been grown out and tested.


Ummm I would say, drumroll......none


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

There’s like 10,000 breeders nowadays, it won’t be long the chaff will be culled again.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thinks about putting more breeders / seed banks on blast but then decides not to because they will go and cry to RIU Admins you know who you are.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> There’s like 10,000 breeders nowadays, it won’t be long the chaff will be culled again.


Smoking Thug Pug makes you have prophetic visions! Breeders beware! You’re about to get culled again! Wait! Did Gromer get culled!!?? Lord of Heaven why!!?? Why!!??


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 9, 2020)

It’s the old story Prometheus bring the ppl the fire and gets punished by the gods. Thank you Gromer Prometheus. You’ll rise again mighty Phoenix!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 9, 2020)

I trust the same amount of breeders I used to, which is only a small handful, but I feel like it's not so much that I don't think anyone else is putting out heat as much as I'm not 'too' adventurous on what I like to buy.

All comes down to terp preference! I like fruity strains and funky OGs.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I trust the same amount of breeders I used to, which is only a small handful, but I feel like it's not so much that I don't think anyone else is putting out heat as much as I'm not 'too' adventurous on what I like to buy.
> 
> All comes down to terp preference! I like fruity strains and funky OGs.


Oh i know some are putting out fire hell just about anyone can put out fire it's not like everything is on lockdown it's just some do business with shady banks and others do business with shady breeders. 
I find it funny that the same people that question my ethics / attitude towards certain people will go out and run their gear or do collabs or sell people gear that they know is ripped off just don't take the granola , holy then now stance with me .


----------



## MrR. (Nov 10, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> PBB (bottom) came down today (70) and the OGKB phenos (day 57) should be close (top is one of them). Lots of funk today this is going to be way better than the outdoor View attachment 4738125View attachment 4738126


A little leafy but beautiful photos man love the darkness


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 10, 2020)

MrR. said:


> A little leafy but beautiful photos man love the darkness


Thanks!


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 12, 2020)

3 PBB OGKB phenos chopped today
Also...I did find where my other one hermed so it’s gone. Ain’t that worried about it bc it wasn’t that flavor and The other one is still looking good and putting on frost. I didn’t take a pic of that one it isn’t that much different than the pic already up


----------



## Railage (Nov 12, 2020)

4 Phenos of Kosher Kush Breath day 70 and crispy, we’re gonna run them all again try not to wreck them again.


----------



## Railage (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Railage (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Railage (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 12, 2020)

@Railage I’ve had some plants do that too, what is that from? I have one now that’s really bad actually not thug pug. Is it cal mag?


----------



## Railage (Nov 12, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> @Railage I’ve had some plants do that too, what is that from? I have one now that’s really bad actually not thug pug. Is it cal mag?


I don’t know if it’s just a straight up cal mag issue.

That started in veg somewhere in this thread I put of picks of the mothers of these plants and was like wtf is going on with these.

We ended up just feeding more and it really improved the whole veg situation, we got a day 22 room right now and everything looks great, no sign of the “cal mag” looking issue on the leaves.

Here’s a day 18 pic of it (Not KKB)


----------



## Craigson (Nov 12, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Looks like mine about how long have you been veggin


The meatbreath cut I have is pretty slow in veg too


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Nov 12, 2020)

Meat breath, super slow veg


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Nov 12, 2020)

Peanut butter breath that I LST’d


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 12, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> @Railage I’ve had some plants do that too, what is that from? I have one now that’s really bad actually not thug pug. Is it cal mag?


You guys use led lights ?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 12, 2020)

I would think magnesium deficiency knee jerk, @BigSco508, i think we’re on the same page here.

cal-mag usually has more cal than mag


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 12, 2020)

yeah i just had the same shit happen with HLG 96 elites sorry new to led myself it caused hot spots burning the shit out my plants trying to push it par wise try moving your lights back a bit . They also down extra Cal/Mag with LED


----------



## loop718 (Nov 12, 2020)

Railage said:


> I don’t know if it’s just a straight up cal mag issue.
> 
> That started in veg somewhere in this thread I put of picks of the mothers of these plants and was like wtf is going on with these.
> 
> ...


Looks like a pk booster burn. But if started in veg it wouldn’t b that.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 12, 2020)

hmm maybe mine was a PK booster burn then because i was fine in Veg


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 12, 2020)

@BigSco508 i do a mix...mh veg, 1 flower is hps plus led supplement and 1 is straight led

I have noticed that they need more cal mag using led too and it works for me, usually. I have raised it and it helped the plants. That one plant that I have that I was talking about earlier is crispy but even tho I think it’s cal mag I won’t know bc I’m not planning on keeping it anyways to see what I can change next time to help it.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 12, 2020)

While I’m on here I’ll show my pbb day 24 12/12 This is under led and I been throwing them all more cal mag lately and they like it. This one is reminding me of my pheno I would have kept so I’m really excited for this one


----------



## Joedank (Nov 12, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4740522View attachment 4740523View attachment 4740524View attachment 4740525View attachment 4740526


This last pheno of yours checks a lot of boxes looks wise. 
I cut mine down a week ago. Not super stoked on 3 out of 4 but my 4th one has awesome terps and resin production. Gonna run them indoors and see what I see.


----------



## Railage (Nov 12, 2020)

Joedank said:


> This last pheno of yours checks a lot of boxes looks wise.
> I cut mine down a week ago. Not super stoked on 3 out of 4 but my 4th one has awesome terps and resin production. Gonna run them indoors and see what I see.


how are your terps?

1 first set of photos had an OG funk thing going on, and the other 3 had something sweet going on with them.

@BigSco508 yes to the LEDs


----------



## Joedank (Nov 12, 2020)

Railage said:


> how are your terps?
> 
> 1 first set of photos had an OG funk thing going on, and the other 3 had something sweet going on with them.
> 
> @BigSco508 yes to the LEDs


2 fruity dough smell like raspberry limey croissant.
2 pretty gassy lime (crappy picture of this pheno below)
I am interested to see if they have a higher Calax to lead ratio indoors for me . If the gas lime pheno was a bit less leafy it would be a keeper.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

If you’re using cal-mag for a mag def the iron may be causing additional lockout. You might consider splitting the supplement or assuring your cal mag doesn’t have iron. Also, I find that added magnesium is needed beyond what is available in cal-mag for led.


----------



## ognaToN (Nov 13, 2020)

PBL 2/3 sprouted


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4740522View attachment 4740523View attachment 4740524View attachment 4740525View attachment 4740526


Railage, you think the pheno is over-sensitive to nutes, and maybe that with a lil light burn. What ppms were you feeding at?


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 13, 2020)

did it get super hot my whole last run was a combo fuck up lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

It looks like it’s the old growth?!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 14, 2020)

Billy#1 
5 weeks into bloom. Love the smells on this plant, super loud. My soil was little lacking on fertility this run so the buds are a little smaller than I believe they could be. Hopefully the effects on the Billy are different than that of brunch breath or PBB, I wasn’t a fan or those in terms of effects.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Nov 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I mean dude most of these guys out there are pollen chuckers, they're just dusting their nice female cuts with some decent stud and straight to market....I have seen some seed co. using some of our pics.





BigSco508 said:


> Then that would make it trash in my book him and MMS are clowns i wouldn't buy their gear with your money !


Ya'll dont find it ironic that you're giving Max and his team shit for making a cross to a female of 8 seeds(he hunted a lot of PM to find his male) when gromer got studley from one pack of seeds that was given to him? I always considered TP to be pollen chuck gear. I think you can find a lot good places to cop beans from today. Hell grab some cannavore, nube, or notsoestoric packs and support some guys on this very forum. Running a pack from canna and nube on my next hunt. 

And yeah fuck copycat, been saying that since forever and always go out of my way to say it. Least this new copycat. I fucked with Olin and still rock his sundae s1


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4742221
> 
> Billy#1
> 5 weeks into bloom. Love the smells on this plant, super loud. My soil was little lacking on fertility this run so the buds are a little smaller than I believe they could be. Hopefully the effects on the Billy are different than that of brunch breath or PBB, I wasn’t a fan or those in terms of effects.


Seeing some really great pics of Billy that gromers has been reposting of random growers running it...have to say o my!!! Billy looks fucking dank!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 14, 2020)

terprolific just got in a car accident he is auctioning off his collection hit em up


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Ya'll dont find it ironic that you're giving Max and his team shit for making a cross to a female of 8 seeds(he hunted a lot of PM to find his male) when gromer got studley from one pack of seeds that was given to him? I always considered TP to be pollen chuck gear. I think you can find a lot good places to cop beans from today. Hell grab some cannavore, nube, or notsoestoric packs and support some guys on this very forum. Running a pack from canna and nube on my next hunt.
> 
> And yeah fuck copycat, been saying that since forever and always go out of my way to say it. Least this new copycat. I fucked with Olin and still rock his sundae s1


I wasn't talking about Maxyields, I love their gear and he's is a nice dude.

More like copycat, fuck that guy. He's a fraud, pretty sure he's the same simp that went by Bigdans greenthumb on YouTube years back. That dude has been called out so many times but keeps popping back up under a different alias. He definitely has multiple accounts on here and should be banned. Happy to say I never bought a single bean from that shitbum. I try to stick to the legit banks and breeders.

Maxyields/3rdcoast are good and awesome in my book, plus they have the heat, Oreoz and Pure Michigan are straight fuego! 3rdcoast produces some of the frostiest strains I've ever seen, shit is epic, he's one of us and loves growing!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

Few more bud shots of another pheno of garlic breath 2.0, sorry kinda shitty quality pics-


----------



## hondorific (Nov 14, 2020)

Figured I would update the glo issue:

I dont like to spread bad word when not necessary..glo gave me tracking update today so I think I will be getting what I ordered finally. For me it has only been 3 weeks...this is a long time without word, but I can be understanding if I get what I paid for.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Figured I would update the glo issue:
> 
> I dont like to spread bad word when not necessary..glo gave me tracking update today so I think I will be getting what I ordered finally. For me it has only been 3 weeks...this is a long time without word, but I can be understanding if I get what I paid for.


Ya I haven't ordered seedpacks in over a month or so, taken a break. I have way more than enough beans. Anyways whats the deal with glo? heard he was taken a bit because he moved from west to east coast and had some moving issues. Glo is usually good to go, just have to be patient with him sometimes but he has been good to me and has very solid prices. Guess if your outside of us you have to always wait a bit.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 14, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Figured I would update the glo issue:
> 
> I dont like to spread bad word when not necessary..glo gave me tracking update today so I think I will be getting what I ordered finally. For me it has only been 3 weeks...this is a long time without word, but I can be understanding if I get what I paid for.


He’s legit man very legit you don’t have to worry about your money with him sometimes it takes them a while but he’s been going through a lot of personal shit right now so I know that held everything up man but definitely a good person to buy seeds from always cheaper may not have all the drops right on time but he’s always cheaper always cheaper


----------



## Joedank (Nov 14, 2020)

Glo has a bunch of thug pug up for sale holy sticker shock!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Glo has a bunch of thug pug up for sale holy sticker shock!


Aren't those prices pretty much going rate now? Glad I got all my $80...


----------



## Joedank (Nov 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Aren't those prices pretty much going rate now? Glad I got all my $80...


100% they are worth whatever someone will pay for them . I got everything he has listed at $80 as well.(except dingleberrys)
Full disclosure I paid $200 for a pack of garlic breath 2.0 to help out a buddy in trouble ( he did know I would have given him more if he let me )


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

Joedank said:


> 100% they are worth whatever someone will pay for them . I got everything he has listed at $80 as well.(except dingleberrys)
> Full disclosure I paid $200 for a pack of garlic breath 2.0 to help out a buddy in trouble ( he did know I would have given him more if he let me )


Ya its the banks up-charging at this point, pretty sure gromer released them all to the banks at his usual $40 or less a pack. He still killed it, rightfully so, dude has to heal up after his surgery.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 14, 2020)

Joedank said:


> 100% they are worth whatever someone will pay for them . I got everything he has listed at $80 as well.(except dingleberrys)
> Full disclosure I paid $200 for a pack of garlic breath 2.0 to help out a buddy in trouble ( he did know I would have given him more if he let me )


I paid 125 each for moby grape tucked a pack away and after what I’m seeing yes I’ll keep that tried to seek it once but didn’t go well......or did it, for me


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 14, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Hell grab some cannavore,


Whatcha gonna run from him? Got a few of his Garlic Sweat at week 10 almost done.


----------



## hondorific (Nov 14, 2020)

Hows the juniors jello?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Nov 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Whatcha gonna run from him? Got a few of his Garlic Sweat at week 10 almost done.


Those garlic sweat look rank! He hosted some auctions to raise money for a dog shelter donation so I bought a pack of his Lava Cake x GmoWaltz.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya its the banks up-charging at this point, pretty sure gromer released them all to the banks at his usual $40 or less a pack. He still killed it, rightfully so, dude has to heal up after his surgery.


Its funny my dads reaction when i explain how much good genetics are worth. How one plant with 5000 seeds can be worth 20k or more


----------



## Railage (Nov 16, 2020)

I got two cuts of one Banana Breath female going into flower real soon, I’m really excited, I have 8 seeds left.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ll be glued!


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi everyone, awhile back someone posted pics of the males gromer uses, anyone have them laying around? Would like to show a buddy of mine


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 17, 2020)

they're somewhere around the 200 page (give or take 20 pages lol) if not mistaken, I was posting those but it was a while ago.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 17, 2020)

Silencio said:


> My apologies, the point I was trying to clarify was that although a lux meter isn't seeing part of the spectrum it's still taking a range of wavelengths into consideration when it determines the single value for intensity. A par meter functions the same only it's able to sample a broader range of wavelength to come up with it's value. Unless you're building custom lights with mixed diodes and want to make sure your getting the desired distribution of wavelengths the lux meter is just as useful and $400 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You vouch for those 5 seed banks?


----------



## Sade (Nov 17, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


Damn been trying to get those seeds for a minute. Hella jealous.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 17, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> You vouch for those 5 seed banks?


Glo seedbank 
Neptune as well as untied all come thru on reg for me w glo being one I use most


----------



## Silencio (Nov 17, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> You vouch for those 5 seed banks?


Drops done now I think. All thoes banks are good except for horror seeds which has a bit of a reputation for being shit.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 17, 2020)

Sade said:


> Damn been trying to get those seeds for a minute. Hella jealous.


Lol. Late to party . Try terp hogz gear they are real good i hear


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 18, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Those garlic sweat look rank! He hosted some auctions to raise money for a dog shelter donation so I bought a pack of his Lava Cake x GmoWaltz.


No lie they are absolutely foul smelling, onion armpit nasty. Highly recommend you pop them!


----------



## Ezlivin86 (Nov 18, 2020)

My Garlic breath 2.0 where is the purp coming from?


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 19, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> The Genetics Depot still has some ThugPug gear for decent prices. I just scooped a pack of GB 2.0 for 160


have you ordered from them before? They also have a code for 25 percent off on their front page.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 19, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> First order but I already was sent tracking and it has updated, should be here Saturday at the latest its looking like. I may grab a bunch more stuff when I get paid today while it's all 25 percent off, my wife is gonna kill me lol


Nice. Definitely keep us updated. One thing throwing me off a little is the pictures of his seed junky packs. They are the same as some on the neptune auctions site. Seems kind of weird that they would sell them on both their site and neptunes auction site.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 19, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> Someone probably stole pictures off the website, lots of scammers on Neptune. I'll go look


yeah, it’s possible. If you go to sort by latest in the filter and go like 5-6 pages in and you will see them.


----------



## Binometrik (Nov 19, 2020)

All those "low" prices on hyped stuff is a little bit strange, are you sure that this guy is legit ?


----------



## Tomba (Nov 19, 2020)

The old thug packs are fake AF they didn’t come in those thin plastic it was much thicker definitely scam


----------



## Binometrik (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes agree, the old clear tp packs seems to be fake...seedjunky packs are also suspect...


----------



## Railage (Nov 19, 2020)

Tomba said:


> The old thug packs are fake AF they didn’t come in those thin plastic it was much thicker definitely scam


that’s such a big fucking bummer dude, I’d love to the DeathStar S1s I actually did put the order through for two packs I doubt I’ll pay for them though.

My Banana Breath #1 (clear pack inside of orange pack), Larry Bird Breath, and Purple Drank Breath all came in the clear packs and they are not thin and shitty like that.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 19, 2020)

Has anyone run Urinal Cake yet? I want to see those


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Has anyone run Urinal Cake yet? I want to see those


Just seen them in like week 5 but they look impressive but then again it's IG so take it for what it worth.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 19, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Has anyone run Urinal Cake yet? I want to see those


I threw a pack down. Only a month into veg so far.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I threw a pack down. Only a month into veg so far.


Sick! Happy to get a peek come flower time  those have to be good with a mama like that lostputa! 

I don't think I mentioned here but 0/12 Rotten Bananas made it above ground. That suuuucked. I told Gromer just for the heck of it (debated lol) and he offered condolences and just hopes his own have better luck. For a 500 dollar pack that's a pretty big let down - but that's the risk we take, eh? Old beans slim chance! Kinda funny that was the result after wanting the pack for years x'D oh well.

The Sophiesbreath gave me 7 above ground! One is questionable and may not make it - weird mutation!


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 20, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sick! Happy to get a peek come flower time  those have to be good with a mama like that lostputa!
> 
> I don't think I mentioned here but 0/12 Rotten Bananas made it above ground. That suuuucked. I told Gromer just for the heck of it (debated lol) and he offered condolences and just hopes his own have better luck. For a 500 dollar pack that's a pretty big let down - but that's the risk we take, eh? Old beans slim chance! Kinda funny that was the result after wanting the pack for years x'D oh well.
> 
> The Sophiesbreath gave me 7 above ground! One is questionable and may not make it - weird mutation!


Is that one from the Harvest Mutual auction ?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Is that one from the Harvest Mutual auction ?


Nah they were from The Seed Source auctions (all proceeds went to pug).


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 20, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Nah they were from The Seed Source auctions (all proceeds went to pug).


Dam and he didn't even throw you a bone i mean you knew the risk of buying old seeds and all but fuck me i'd feel like a shit bag if gave me 500 and it was trash at least throw you a random pack even if it ain't Bad Banana's but that just me .


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2020)

I would expect more people trying to pull one over as time goes by. More fake packs and more people trying to scam.


----------



## Silencio (Nov 20, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I don't think I mentioned here but 0/12 Rotten Bananas made it above ground


This is making me nervous for all the rare pack OES sold me for cheap 



colocowboy said:


> I would expect more people trying to pull one over as time goes by. More fake packs and more people trying to scam.


This marker comes off easy. I'm staying away from orange packs as well now.


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 20, 2020)

Silencio said:


> This marker comes off easy. I'm staying away from orange packs as well now.


I agree. I tried wiping the name off one of my empty kkb pack and it came off clean without any effort. All someone needs is a qtip, alcohol, and a black marker and they can turn a hazy lady into a meat breath, Unicorn poop, or anything else they want to for resale. 

I have 10 packs of thug from the drops at verified vendors, no way I would buy packs for resale anymore from resellers since they are 100% in it for the money and they can make more by renaming packs. Even receipts for rare packs can be easily faked.


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 20, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> So just avoid all ThugPug gear anymore? Even from seedbanks?


I would buy a orange pack from any bank on his vendor list. But any bank or auction page that's not on his list isnt worth the risk IMO, especially for the more popular packs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I would buy a orange pack from any bank on his vendor list. But any bank or auction page that's not on his list isnt worth the risk IMO, especially for the more popular packs.


What are the checks neptune does for someone average joe trying to auction off a pack? If it's that easy to get bunk gear thru, they should do a better job regulating and protecting customers, but still have to do research and be use your brain.


----------



## Silencio (Nov 20, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> So just avoid all ThugPug gear anymore? Even from seedbanks?


Verified vendors are good. Terpy, GLO, and OES all still have gear but the prices are insane.
At this point I think F2's are your best bet. I've had good luck with the $80 Salami Leg F2s from dankflowgenetics on eastcoastseedbank. There's a pic of the single bean tester I popped a few pages back.



Dividedsky said:


> What are the checks neptune does for someone average joe trying to auction off a pack? If it's that easy to get bunk gear thru, they should do a better job regulating and protecting customers, but still have to do research and be use your brain.


There's nothing they really can do. Anyone can write whatever they want on their packs. It's not like the marker on all the packs are the same. I've even got a pack of "Carl's Shoes" that just says "Carl Shoe" lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Verified vendors are good. Terpy, GLO, and OES all still have gear but the prices are insane.
> At this point I think F2's are your best bet. I've had good luck with the $80 Salami Leg F2s from dankflowgenetics on eastcoastseedbank. There's a pic of the single bean tester I popped a few pages back.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that what I figured. Thought maybe auction on site like neptune needing a proof of purchase with verified vendors for packs to make an auction would even help.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 20, 2020)

I think by now most of us know who we can trust for orange packs anyways lol. Lots of trustworthy dudes out there like me and TappyRootz  That dude's collection crushes literally everyone elses haha.

I wouldn't trust any of the auction stuff on neptune or anyone other than The Seed Source personally though.
I didn't even consider that someone could just wipe the writing clean and change the name on a pack, that's scary. He should have had them inked in like the rest of his packaging. He should change that if he comes back. Like Inhouse does, for example.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> I think by now most of us know who we can trust for orange packs anyways lol. Lots of trustworthy dudes out there like me and TappyRootz  That dude's collection crushes literally everyone elses haha.
> 
> I wouldn't trust any of the auction stuff on neptune or anyone other than The Seed Source personally though.
> I didn't even consider that someone could just wipe the writing clean and change the name on a pack, that's scary. He should have had them inked in like the rest of his packaging. He should change that if he comes back. Like Inhouse does, for example.


Ya I mean the orange packaging was decent enough, surprised he went with the sharpie labeling lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> Just checked my mailbox on my way home from work and lone behold, I actually did receive my orange Kosher Kush Breath pack from the Genetics Depot. Seems legit for at least the orange packs.


I just seen a post on IG showing the fake packs from the genetics depot, not thug pug packs but I think seed junky black packs. 

Hope you didn't get ripped but I'd be questioning anything from them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2020)

Here is the post I was referring to


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 21, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> So just avoid all ThugPug gear anymore? Even from seedbanks?


are you the one running that site? All your posts on here are promoting them


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 21, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> I dont have anything but instagram, and asking if I should avoid all thugpug gear is promoting them? sorry for trying to not get scammed


you do know that we can look through your post history,right?

you're in the ThugPug,Karma,DVG,and latest seed purchases threads promoting these scammers


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 21, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> I dont have anything but instagram, and asking if I should avoid all thugpug gear is promoting them? sorry for trying to not get scammed


Dude you said you made your first order with them the same day that you said you already received DVG seeds from them. It's clear as day that you are promoting them we can see your post history.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 21, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 21, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Dude you said you made your first order with them the same day that you said you already received DVG seeds from them. It's clear as day that you are promoting them we can see your post history.


Some real idiot scammer


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow they even used some of our usernames for fake reviews... never had that happen to me before


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 21, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Wow they even used some of our usernames for fake reviews... never had that happen to me before


Won’t find this selection of gear anywhere else


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 21, 2020)

If that doesn't scream scam then idk what does that is beyond mind boggling


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 21, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Wow they even used some of our usernames for fake reviews... never had that happen to me before


Fuckin cringe lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 21, 2020)

What a shitter -_-


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Wow they even used some of our usernames for fake reviews... never had that happen to me before


Hahaha what the fuck dude! My name is on there, thats not me...wtf!!!


----------



## Railage (Nov 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha what the fuck dude! My name is on there, thats not me...wtf!!!


Don’t lie, ur just trying to keep that good shit to yourself. Jk


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2020)

So just saw this, have to breeze thru these posts but I have been seeing posts pop up about the genetic depot on here(riu), so is there is a few posters on here that are tied or are genetic depot, right? Notsoestoric called them out being a fraud on a post the other day as well, ban the Yarbrough dude riu! Fuck these people!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2020)

Weird I'm actually watching American Greed on demand right now.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 21, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Wow they even used some of our usernames for fake reviews... never had that happen to me before


i never knew @Zipz55 was such a terminator fan 

in all seriousness that is fucking weird. Hopefully no one placed an order.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 22, 2020)

ok i need some kick back for this scam or not !


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 22, 2020)

L M F A O


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 22, 2020)

On all seriousness, everyone should check out the fake saudi prince episode of American greed, its the funniest shit I've seen in a while, they should make a movie of that dude.


----------



## Binometrik (Nov 22, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> i never knew @Zipz55 was such a terminator fan
> 
> in all seriousness that is fucking weird. Hopefully no one placed an order.


Order placed for og raskal stuff but I will keep my money this time ^^


----------



## Misterpfffff (Nov 22, 2020)

the elusive raskal gear.....ughughughuhg. just want some fire alien kushhhhh


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 22, 2020)

I see Jordan of the islands has some thug pug at regular prices..they didn't jack the price up like some of these other clowns.


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 22, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> I see Jordan of the islands has some thug pug at regular prices..they didn't jack the price up like some of these other clowns.


Where are you seeing these? Are you looking at the BlackBerry crosses he did with thugpug ?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 22, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Where are you seeing these? Are you looking at the BlackBerry crosses he did with thugpug ?


Yes


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> ok i need some kick back for this scam or not !


Still waiting on that Urinal Cake !


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 24, 2020)

Billy #1 and #2 respectively, #2 pulling ahead. Buds are denser and less leaf. Looking like these will be 70-75 day finishers. Smells are awesome, lemon-lime with a bit of that thugpug funk mixed in. If you guys got the billy packs get em going!


----------



## Ezlivin86 (Nov 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Billy #1 and #2 respectively, #2 pulling ahead. Buds are denser and less leaf. Looking like these will be 70-75 day finishers. Smells are awesome, lemon-lime with a bit of that thugpug funk mixed in. If you guys got the billy packs get em going! View attachment 4750555View attachment 4750556


Crossed my billy male with 2 of my pbc phenos will be testing them out in the next couple week I cant wait


----------



## Greenseth123 (Nov 26, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Got the other packs in. Garlic Butter and Putabreath 2.0 freebies in the packs with the checkmarks. Stakasaurous is still in the mail... Thankfully i just popped seeds so im not really waiting for them to show. Other than being excited for them. Do you guys usually run more than one pack of a strain at a time to pheno hunt, or do you just single pack shop like ove been doing?View attachment 4518895


Man I cant wait till I run into some of these!! Im disabled and can't afford price galging peaple lol


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey friends, anyone know what the lineage of Rotten Breath is? I just scored a bunch of Thug Pug packs and I've been able to find almost all of them except Rotten Breath. Any info, pictures whatever would be helpful.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 29, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Hey friends, anyone know what the lineage of Rotten Breath is? I just scored a bunch of Thug Pug packs and I've been able to find almost all of them except Rotten Breath. Any info, pictures whatever would be helpful.


Post some pics of the packs. Im not an expert, but I've never heard of that cross. Where did you get your packs?


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Hey friends, anyone know what the lineage of Rotten Breath is? I just scored a bunch of Thug Pug packs and I've been able to find almost all of them except Rotten Breath. Any info, pictures whatever would be helpful.


You aint finding that bud only person i even knew for certain had them was Mr. Pffffff and Growmer and all of Mr. Pffff's where dud's


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

Rotten Banana = Dead Banana x Banana OG (Reversed)


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey by the way anyone ever figure out who the Shit Bag was that put up that fake site had to be some one from here ?


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey, I'll post a the seed pack when I get a chance but it for sure says Rotten Breath. I also have Rotten Banana but I was able to locate all the lineage information for that strain. Thanks for the replies everyone. 

BigSco do you know the genetics of the Rotten Breath? You seem to have more information than most.


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 30, 2020)

I don’t think gromer ever made a strain called rotten breath m8, I think he only made “rotten banana“ years ago. sounds suspect where did you buy that pack ?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 30, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Hey, I'll post a the seed pack when I get a chance but it for sure says Rotten Breath. I also have Rotten Banana but I was able to locate all the lineage information for that strain. Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> BigSco do you know the genetics of the Rotten Breath? You seem to have more information than most.


DM growmer on instagram. He always gets back to me when I ask questions


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 30, 2020)

On those meatbreath I’ve never ran them so this could be wrong smell profile but I have one I thing smells like steak in a restaurant weird shit bro I’m gonna have to smell again when I get home it was morning and I didn’t smoke so u know how the senses be that early


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

It’s like that but leaning to the bloody middle, imho


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Hey by the way anyone ever figure out who the Shit Bag was that put up that fake site had to be some one from here ?


I have no idea who is behind it but whoever it is put up a fake review for terpyseeds on their website. Almost kind of seems like the person is just trying to use names people might know.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 30, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Hey, I'll post a the seed pack when I get a chance but it for sure says Rotten Breath. I also have Rotten Banana but I was able to locate all the lineage information for that strain. Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> BigSco do you know the genetics of the Rotten Breath? You seem to have more information than most.


You bought some fake packs from the sounds of it man. If you just came in the scene and have rotten bananas and strains we haven't even heard of, you got taken to the cleaners


----------



## Binometrik (Nov 30, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Hey, I'll post a the seed pack when I get a chance but it for sure says Rotten Breath. I also have Rotten Banana but I was able to locate all the lineage information for that strain. Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> BigSco do you know the genetics of the Rotten Breath? You seem to have more information than most.


It's rotten banana or banana breath but rotten breath sounds like fake packs


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> It's rotten banana or banana breath but rotten breath sounds like fake packs


No such thing Boss i just woke up when i posted i thought he ment Rotten Banana's and Naw i don't know more i just know people who know people! Or was it the people i know ?
But me i know a little about a little & not enough about a lot or was it a lot about enough? I guess it depends on who your asking . 
Now only if i lived in Cali i could say some wicked cool Chad shit like i'll show you how we do it in Cali !


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s like that but leaning to the bloody middle, imho


Ok a reply so brother I couldn’t quite pin the shot thought I was still sleep kind of, it smells like a seasoned steak but ass end of smell but not quite sreak maybe like salami accented as well!

sorry it’s a meatbreath x hooligans
Hooligan= GDP x runtz 

6! seeds so I’m going to f2 them if a good male come la along hoping this is the male lol


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> You bought some fake packs from the sounds of it man. If you just came in the scene and have rotten bananas and strains we haven't even heard of, you got taken to the cleaners


“rotten breath”......

Had too


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Nov 30, 2020)

Nope I was incorrect. It's a Rotten Banana I just can't read.


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Nov 30, 2020)

Do these look correct? It would be unlikely that my buddy got them from anywhere but direct.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 30, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> View attachment 4756649
> Do these look correct? It would be unlikely that my buddy got them from anywhere but direct.


Unless that putabreath is opened, it's fake. Gromer has stater that he made it a point to never have the seeds show. The packs do look legit and not like the thin plastic on genetics depot. The fire breath and grape breath are rare. Banana and rotten banana are pretty rare too.


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Nov 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Unless that putabreath is opened, it's fake. Gromer has stater that he made it a point to never have the seeds show. The packs do look legit and not like the thin plastic on genetics depot. The fire breath and grape breath are rare. Banana and rotten banana are pretty rare too.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah They've been opened and a few were sprouted.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 30, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah They've been opened and a few were sprouted.


Your friend just gave you prob close to 3k in resale value.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Your friend just gave you prob close to 3k in resale value.


That’s a friend fr


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 1, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Your friend just gave you prob close to 3k in resale value.


  shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Some pbb flower I just gave a final trim. Its crazy this run of the same cut, I'm getting more fuel stank smell, love it-


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah They've been opened and a few were sprouted.


Please send me your pack of puta breath, I deserve it and will make sure they are not fake, lol.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks fantastic man!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Please send me your pack of puta breath, I deserve it and will make sure they are not fake, lol.


You should run some Urinal Cake! Putabreath x Cherry Valley! 
I'd toss ya pack if you wana run em and send me the keeper.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> You should run some Urinal Cake! Putabreath x Cherry Valley!
> I'd toss ya pack if you wana run em and send me the keeper.


I appreciate the offer bro, I have so much to get to myself with seed packs, maybe sometime in the future. Where have you been? Feel like I haven't seen you around here in a bit. Hope all is well dude.


----------



## Romis (Dec 3, 2020)

New to seed collecting but Thug Pug seeds seem to be blowing up since when I started.

What makes his seeds so special? (Lots of extra seeds? Sturdy genetics? Unique smells? Monster yields? Price point?) 

I'm seeing his seeds go for more than some Seed Junkies Seeds on auctions.

Thug Pug's genetics are taking over the game by storm! and I wanna know how and why?

Thanks buds


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I appreciate the offer bro, I have so much to get to myself with seed packs, maybe sometime in the future. Where have you been? Feel like I haven't seen you around here in a bit. Hope all is well dude.


 Now we just gotta find GoM now !


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 3, 2020)

Romis said:


> New to seed collecting but Thug Pug seeds seem to be blowing up since when I started.
> 
> What makes his seeds so special? (Lots of extra seeds? Sturdy genetics? Unique smells? Monster yields? Price point?)
> 
> ...


He maybe be retired because Medical Issues but also Proven Genetics .


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 3, 2020)

Romis said:


> New to seed collecting but Thug Pug seeds seem to be blowing up since when I started.
> 
> What makes his seeds so special? (Lots of extra seeds? Sturdy genetics? Unique smells? Monster yields? Price point?)
> 
> ...


Idk, maybe take some time and LOOK THROUGH the almost 400 pages dedicated to his strains to see? Why ask peoples opinions that are going to differ instead of actually using the resources? Hundreds of strains and thousands of pictures. But you want the short answer........."Fire genetics"


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 3, 2020)

We ca


ianc4990 said:


> Idk, maybe take some time and LOOK THROUGH the almost 400 pages dedicated to his strains to see? Why ask peoples opinions that are going to differ instead of actually using the resources? Hundreds of strains and thousands of pictures. But you want the short answer........."Fire genetics"


we can def grow it for ya if needed lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I appreciate the offer bro, I have so much to get to myself with seed packs, maybe sometime in the future. Where have you been? Feel like I haven't seen you around here in a bit. Hope all is well dude.


Yeah brotha had to do a reset on the garden so not much to show off, but I've got a bunch more going now, just nothin to see until they're at least bigger! Got some Sophiesbreath in there  

I'll post more soon enough!


----------



## Romis (Dec 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Idk, maybe take some time and LOOK THROUGH the almost 400 pages dedicated to his strains to see? Why ask peoples opinions that are going to differ instead of actually using the resources? Hundreds of strains and thousands of pictures. But you want the short answer........."Fire genetics"



... You gave the worst response.

"Why ask people's opinions if they are going to differ? "
THATS THE POINT! Different opinions on my post that will start other conversations.

I am using my resources. I asked a question on a thread with many buds following/watching that will answer my direct questions instead of my sifting through every comment, I can just ask the question.

You went through all the pages and you only came up with "fire genetics" LOL nice


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Romis said:


> New to seed collecting but Thug Pug seeds seem to be blowing up since when I started.
> 
> What makes his seeds so special? (Lots of extra seeds? Sturdy genetics? Unique smells? Monster yields? Price point?)
> 
> ...


Thug pug really isn't that expensive, its just the banks upcharging because there so much demand and almost no supply anymore. Lot of us here got all are packs for $80. That's what I paid for every one of my thug pug packs. The owner and breeder, gromer had some serious back surgery recently so he's pretty much temporarily retired, it caused a huge gold rush type behavior on his packs this past winter/spring, it was crazy, lot of it had to do with update on this very forum, we all got caught up in it. Strains were selling out in literally minutes, shit was crazy.

I'd say what made his strains so special-at least to me was his original male he was using, mendobreath(studley spewright) his crosses were producing consistent results of absolute fire. His puta breath to this day was one of my favorite strains I've ran, it ticked all my boxes- huge yields, absolute gorgeous bag appeal, purp'd out frosted out colas, stanky fuel and sweet smells, amazing taste and very potent smoke. I was pulling around 7-8 zips a plant on average of my favorite pheno of puta breath in 5 gal pots. His newer packs, the one that aren't breaths are producing great buds- most all are crossed with his newer male named jr. Its mendobreath(studley spewrights) grandson so very closely related in lineage to the original male. Seems like they don't throw as many ogkb phenos which is good in my book.


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 4, 2020)

Thug pug is a amazing breeder. I think the gold rush was partly fuelled by normie growers seeing gromer retired after his genetics won karma cup 2019 first place indica flower Peanut Butter Breath “for those who care about cups” trophies matter to hypebeasts


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 4, 2020)

Another week till chop I believe. Ran into some late PM for first time in my indoor garden. Never dealt with it in the past, going to do a sulfur burn and bleach spray down after this run. Will add regalia to my indoor watering, worked well on last years outdoor. Pain in the ass


----------



## stayatdefcon (Dec 4, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4759430
> 
> Another week till chop I believe. Ran into some late PM for first time in my indoor garden. Never dealt with it in the past, going to do a sulfur burn and bleach spray down after this run. Will add regalia to my indoor watering, worked well on last years outdoor. Pain in the ass


I use this as a preventative during veg and it works great. also works as treatment for existing pm https://www.centralcoastgarden.com/products/green-cleaner/


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 4, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4759430
> 
> Another week till chop I believe. Ran into some late PM for first time in my indoor garden. Never dealt with it in the past, going to do a sulfur burn and bleach spray down after this run. Will add regalia to my indoor watering, worked well on last years outdoor. Pain in the ass


The only thing thug pug gear is missing is mold resistance, especially resistance to PM. It makes me scared to run any cuts of his gear outdoors since I get 100% humidity and fog all through September where I live. I ended up PM on everything with ogkb in it outdoors this year, which is my first time running ogkb and first time getting PM in 8 years of outdoor growing and over 200 strains. I also ended up with cross contamination from my outdoor to indoor and the PM seems to germinate effortlessly on my kkb and wedding poop cuts. Meanwhile my inhouse platinum crosses cant get infected even if their leaves sit on top of the PM

I'll have to do a full reset before testing the rest of my kkb and wedding poop. So far only smoked 2 phenos of each. Wedding poop is the best smoke and looks so far but no keepers yet, although it takes something really special for me to keep a cut around. KKB phenos both were sweet and kosher smelling, one had kosher dominant taste too but the kkb's didnt have good bag appeal.

Edit: has anyone ran a thug pug strain that had good mold resistance?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 4, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> The only thing thug pug gear is missing is mold resistance, especially resistance to PM. It makes me scared to run any cuts of his gear outdoors since I get 100% humidity and fog all through September where I live. I ended up PM on everything with ogkb in it outdoors this year, which is my first time running ogkb and first time getting PM in 8 years of outdoor growing and over 200 strains. I also ended up with cross contamination from my outdoor to indoor and the PM seems to germinate effortlessly on my kkb and wedding poop cuts. Meanwhile my inhouse platinum crosses cant get infected even if their leaves sit on top of the PM
> 
> I'll have to do a full reset before testing the rest of my kkb and wedding poop. So far only smoked 2 phenos of each. Wedding poop is the best smoke and looks so far but no keepers yet, although it takes something really special for me to keep a cut around. KKB phenos both were sweet and kosher smelling, one had kosher dominant taste too but the kkb's didnt have good bag appeal.
> 
> Edit: has anyone ran a thug pug strain that had good mold resistance?



Yup, my brunch breath keeper clone got fully infested with botrytis outdoor this year. Had to Chuck the whole plant. Meanwhile the Sunshine daydream plant right next to it had next to none and went 2 weeks later. Definitely not great outdoor varieties from TP that I’ve seen so far. I’m sure these billy plants would get crushed outdoors in my climate


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Savage lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I was intentionally giving you a shitty answer. Stop being lazy and do the research. Id hate to see your product if you can't even bother to read. You ARENT using the forum correctly, you're simply looking for people to give you the answers. I actually LEARNED a ton of valuable information ABOUT THUG PUG by; get this........reading about it. Instead of asking vague questions


Hahaha chill ian, dude was just asking a question...and I believe romis wanted to just get involved in the thread, say what up, and join in the convo. Nothing wrong with being interested in fire genetic, even if they're way overpriced at the moment. Honestly don't even know how there's any thug pug pack even around anymore. Believe some people and banks, must have bought huge amounts last drops in winter/spring.

Romis- you can you the search bar feature on here and it works great if your looking for a specific information. I have used it many times and still do. Do you have any thugpug packs? If you have any questions let me know, would be happy to help.


----------



## Silencio (Dec 4, 2020)

I need to seriously chill on buying seeds but @bigpondgenetics dropped a bunch of pug crosses at east coast seed bank.

*Fryolator Trap Pack*
Unicorn Poop X Mendo Montage F5
Meat Breath X Mendo Montage F5
Moms Jello X Mendo Montage F5
Martys Meat BX2

*Baby Got BX Pack*
Metechi Montage
(Salami Leg X MMF4) X Mendo Montage F5
Martys Meat BX2
Martys Montage

*Next Generation Pack*
Mendo Montage F4
Mendo Montage F5
Mendo Montage F6

*Rad Dad Pack*
Petrified Poop
Alpiniste Musk X Unicorn Poop
Moms Jello X Mendo Montage F5
Unicorn Poop X Mendo Montage F5

*3 Pack Combo*
Alpiniste Musk BX
Metechi Montage
Unicorn Poop X Mendo Montage F5
4TH Pack Hidden Inside

Marty's Montage = Marty's Meat x mendo montage f5. 
Marty's Meat BX2 = (Marty's Meat X Mendo Montage F4) x mendo montage f5
Metechi Montage = muel fuel x heraldic
Fossil Poop = dinosaur meat x unicorn poop
Petrified poop = Alpiniste Musk (light green pheno) x unicorn poop
Whats labeled as 'Alpiniste Musk X Unicorn Poop' was made using purple pheno of AM


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 4, 2020)

Silencio said:


> I need to seriously chill on buying seeds but @bigpondgenetics dropped a bunch of pug crosses at east coast seed bank.
> 
> *Fryolator Trap Pack*
> Unicorn Poop X Mendo Montage F5
> ...


I've been talking to my buddy about grabbing some of these im stuck between the Baby Got Bx and the Fryolator. I want that mmbx. Talk about a steal at under 150 bucks for 40+ seeds! Did you add the cross info at the bottom or was that put there by bigpond? Fossil poop wasn't listed in the packs, but is listed below, I wonder if thats the free mystery pack!?


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha chill ian, dude was just asking a question...and I believe romis wanted to just get involved in the thread, say what up, and join in the convo. Nothing wrong with being interested in fire genetic, even if they're way overpriced at the moment. Honestly don't even know how there's any thug pug pack even around anymore. Believe some people and banks, must have bought huge amounts last drops in winter/spring.
> 
> Romis- you can you the search bar feature on here and it works great if your looking for a specific information. I have used it many times and still do. Do you have any thugpug packs? If you have any questions let me know, would be happy to help.


Terpyseeds has literally hundreds if not thousands of packs alone. And gromer posted that pic of the packs going to the Harvest Mutual auctions. There are a BUNCH of unsold packs out there, that are making me second thing paying good money on resale on packs that could have gotten wiped.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Terpyseeds has literally hundreds if not thousands of packs alone. And gromer posted that pic of the packs going to the Harvest Mutual auctions. There are a BUNCH of unsold packs out there, that are making me second thing paying good money on resale on packs that could have gotten wiped.


Ya figures...a lot more went out than I previously thought, sites like deeplyrooted definitely picked up thousands of packs of thugpug gear. Deeplyrooted has the thugpug section set up in auction mode, you can buy outright for like say $250 on some of the packs I saw. They have a few of the older breath strains made with the original male like glukie breath and peanut butter breath. Also have one strain listed as bubble which I would assume is bubblegum breath?? Who knows, maybe he dropped the breath at the end cause it was crossed with the jr. Anyways if any of you new guys are looking for thugpug> check out deeplyrootedseedbank, you're going have to pay to play though.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 4, 2020)

Where did this dude get the mendo montage f5, GGG?


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 4, 2020)

I picked up the next generation pack. Pretty excited for the mendo montage.


----------



## Silencio (Dec 4, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Where did this dude get the mendo montage f5, GGG?


Yeah its a GGG cross. I think he's selected it to F5 himself but I could be wrong.



ianc4990 said:


> Did you add the cross info at the bottom or was that put there by bigpond? Fossil poop wasn't listed in the packs, but is listed below, I wonder if thats the free mystery pack!?


Dug through his insta for the info. Someone got a dino meat bx from their mystery pack I believe.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 4, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Yeah its a GGG cross. I think he's selected it to F5 himself but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Dug through his insta for the info. Someone got a dino meat bx from their mystery pack I believe.


Martys meat is a dino meat backcross, I thought? I have seen a martys meat orange pack, but it was gromer that posted it i think, don't think any ever went out, so I want to grab them forsure


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha chill ian, dude was just asking a question...and I believe romis wanted to just get involved in the thread, say what up, and join in the convo. Nothing wrong with being interested in fire genetic, even if they're way overpriced at the moment. Honestly don't even know how there's any thug pug pack even around anymore. Believe some people and banks, must have bought huge amounts last drops in winter/spring.
> 
> Romis- you can you the search bar feature on here and it works great if your looking for a specific information. I have used it many times and still do. Do you have any thugpug packs? If you have any questions let me know, would be happy to help.


The point of asking vague questions is so that I don't get one sentence response answers like "fire genetics"
It's open-ended and I get to hear the growers point of view and their experience with the plant and what they think of the plant.

Thank you Dividedsky for seeing it from my point of view unlike some know it alls who know everything about Thug Pug's genetics because he read all 400 pages on this forum. GIVE THIS MAN A COOKIE!

@ianc4990 The definition of Forum;
"A *forum* is a place online where people can post questions, ideas or thoughts. It's a way of starting a conversation, about something important to you, that you hope other people will engage with and respond to. Other people can then come along and reply to your post, or just read it (the lurkers). "

I go through GLO seed bank and they sold Thug Pugs for cheap.
I follow auctions as well and the same packs that GLO sold were almost 4x the price on the auctions.

I'm in LA and I've never crossed into any of his flowers but he's definitely on the come up and I wouldn't be surprised to start seeing those funky named crosses popping up in stores. Just a matter of time right?

I don't have any Thug packs and doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to get any with these crazy mark ups.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Romis said:


> All 384 pages of knowledge on Thug Pug's genetics and this guy gives me "fire genetics"
> 
> What a POS


That’s hardly fair, @ianc4990 has a point and is a long standing community contributor. I mean it’s alright to be kind, but you don’t have to come in like everyone owes you anything. As you stated, it’s a forum and your talking to the people that made the content so if you want more than a get dicked answer, maybe be a bit more on the side of joining the community rather than commanding it.


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I was intentionally giving you a shitty answer. Stop being lazy and do the research. Id hate to see your product if you can't even bother to read. You ARENT using the forum correctly, you're simply looking for people to give you the answers. I actually LEARNED a ton of valuable information ABOUT THUG PUG by; get this........reading about it. Instead of asking vague questions


All 384 pages of knowledge on Thug Pug's genetics and this guy gives me "fire genetics"

What a POS 

I am using the forum correctly. ^ one post has the definition of a forum.

I am actually learning a lot of valuable information as well and get this... BY ASKING QUESTIONS!
Asking questions is part of the research and that involves reading lol

If I show you my flowers will you humble yourself?


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s hardly fair, @ianc4990 has a point and is a long standing community contributor. I mean it’s alright to be kind, but you don’t have to come in like everyone owes you anything. As you stated, it’s a forum and your talking to the people that made the content so if you want more than a get dicked answer, maybe be a bit more on the side of joining the community rather than commanding it.


He is a POS. He got mad at me for asking questions on a forum.

FOR ASKING QUESTIONS ON A FORUM

LOL what a joke


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 4, 2020)

Romis said:


> He is a POS. He got mad at me for asking questions on a forum.
> 
> FOR ASKING QUESTIONS ON A FORUM
> 
> LOL what a joke


I didn't see him get mad, I saw him basically saying you ask a lazy question and you get a lazy answer. You seem to have a chip on your shoulder about people answering your vague question the way you want and seem pretty upset by this, but I really couldn't care less about arguing on a forum.

As far as your original question, the prices of Thug Pug packs went way up because he retired (supposedly) and that made his stuff scarce and created a buying frenzy. Once people see others jumping for packs they think that they might be missing out and join in on the hype just making it bigger. That's pretty much the story. He does have good genetics but so do lots of people. The rush for his packs and hype for his stuff got much larger after he announced his retirement.


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I didn't see him get mad, I saw him basically saying you ask a lazy question and you get a lazy answer. You seem to have a chip on your shoulder about people answering your vague question the way you want and seem pretty upset by this, but I really couldn't care less about arguing on a forum.
> 
> As far as your original question, the prices of Thug Pug packs went way up because he retired (supposedly) and that made his stuff scarce and created a buying frenzy. Once people see others jumping for packs they think that they might be missing out and join in on the hype just making it bigger. That's pretty much the story. He does have good genetics but so do lots of people. The rush for his packs and hype for his stuff got much larger after he announced his retirement.


Thank you. If I took his advice it would've taken me 400 pages to figure out that answer. I do got a chip on my shoulder with him because he told me to use this forum correctly and that I should be reading instead of asking questions on this forum. He seems to be the one with the most knowledge in this thread and gives the least beneficial response and the wrong answer too. It's not because of fire genetics, it's from the hype of his gear disappearing for good as well as his operation.

I don't see him as a grower that wants to help others to grow. He likes to step on people so he can feel better about himself since he read all 400 pages. IMO


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Romis said:


> Thank you. If I took his advice it would've taken me 400 pages to figure out that answer. I do got a chip on my shoulder with him because he told me to use this forum correctly and that I should be reading instead of asking questions on this forum. He seems to be the one with the most knowledge in this thread and gives the least beneficial response and the wrong answer too. It's not because of fire genetics, it's from the hype of his gear disappearing for good as well as his operation.
> 
> I don't see him as a grower that wants to help others to grow. He likes to step on people so he can feel better about himself since he read all 400 pages. IMO


If you’re going to get all stupid about it then we could also go out on a limb and say that you could maybe learn how to use Google search as well because guess what you could actually pull all kinds of results right out of here if you had half a thought about you. maybe you should grow up child, quit calling names because you didn’t get what you wanted. I’m sure 400 pages scares you!


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If you’re going to get all stupid about it then we could also go out on a limb and say that you could maybe learn how to use Google search as well because guess what you could actually pull all kinds of results right out of here if you had half a thought about you. maybe you should grow up child, quit calling names because you didn’t get what you wanted. I’m sure 400 pages scares you!


The irony


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Romis said:


> The irony


The ignorance!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Welcome to the thread Chad


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

Child Chad in the house


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If you’re going to get all stupid about it then we could also go out on a limb and say that you could maybe learn how to use Google search as well because guess what you could actually pull all kinds of results right out of here if you had half a thought about you. maybe you should grow up child, quit calling names because you didn’t get what you wanted. I’m sure 400 pages scares you!


I have learned my lesson and apologize for my name calling.
I am hurt however that after you told me to grow up from name calling,
you immediately call me *Child Chad McAsshat*

That is all.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sorry guys, I say dumb stuff when I'm hangry. I was an ass, no need to continue my immaturity.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

I was trying to be funny I realized it was too much so I deleted it, after all calling somebody a piece of shit is exactly the same as calling them childish. Right?


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Sorry guys, I say dumb stuff when I'm hangry. I was an ass, no need to continue my immaturity.


Agreed. I think we should all read more, and more than just forums, like definitions and terms as well.


DON'T EVER GET MAD AT SOMEONE FOR ASKING QUESTIONS!

ASK! ASK! ASK!


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 4, 2020)

Romis said:


> Agreed. I think we should all read more, and more than just forums, like definitions and terms as well.
> 
> 
> DON'T EVER GET MAD AT SOMEONE FOR ASKING QUESTIONS!
> ...


One reason not mentioned for Thug Pug blowing up, is because his genetics are being circulated through the industry and bigger name breeders are using cuts and phenos from him. Before his pending retirement, not many people knew who gromer was, but now you have dozens of breeders using meatbreath, pbb, garlic breath and so on in their crosses. When people see crosses (and breeders) they've never heard of, they find out the breeder and expand the breeders whos seeds they grow. 3rd coast, 808 genetics, JOTI, mass medical, max powers, and a ton of others are using thugs gear, and if its good enough for breeders to scour through, its good enough for most people to buy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> One reason not mentioned for Thug Pug blowing up, is because his genetics are being circulated through the industry and bigger name breeders are using cuts and phenos from him. Before his pending retirement, not many people knew who gromer was, but now you have dozens of breeders using meatbreath, pbb, garlic breath and so on in their crosses. When people see crosses (and breeders) they've never heard of, they find out the breeder and expand the breeders whos seeds they grow. 3rd coast, 808 genetics, JOTI, mass medical, max powers, and a ton of others are using thugs gear, and if its good enough for breeders to scour through, its good enough for most people to buy.


This forum partly blew thugpug as well, 100% I went from seeing new posts maybe once a week to years ago on here to being at the very tops of seed and strains reviews for months straight. The other thing is if you googled- thugpug genetics reviews...or thugpug genetics grow journals- this rollitup page would pop up so it would bring a lot of lurkers and that turned into seed customers buying up thugpug. This page was literally filling out 3-5 pages a day, which is a lot for here.

This is because there was and still is alot of good growers on the thugpug page that would continually posted their thugpug grows and pics don't lie. I remember seeing pics of a grower named terrapin2 who would log his grows on here and seeing how nice his pbb and especially Larry bird breath were. His grow pics of Larry bird breath are on page 79-82 of this thread, check em out they're fucking amazing. Anyways after seeing terrapins2 pics I immediately started snagging thugpugs and saw the excellent results for myself. Are they worth $300+ now that up to you decide, but there is so much good genetics and crosses available these days.. 

I am bummed that gromer lost the original mendobreath f2 male, because I truly loved the plants that male produced. I've seen some grows of the new packs made with the jr, they all look great but to me, from just a visual point they don't have that wow factor that I saw with all the keeper phenos from the original mendo male. I have to get the new packs I have wet soon and truly see for myself. The Billy I saw recently looked fucking amazing so I could eat my words.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 5, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> Thug pug is a amazing breeder. I think the gold rush was partly fuelled by normie growers seeing gromer retired after his genetics won karma cup 2019 first place indica flower Peanut Butter Breath “for those who care about cups” trophies matter to hypebeasts


I've still got a couple packs of PBB and a bunch of others up for grabs, need these hype beasts to hit me on IG xD


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This forum partly blew thugpug as well, 100% I went from seeing new posts maybe once a week to years ago on here to being at the very tops of seed and strains reviews for months straight. The other thing is if you googled- thugpug genetics reviews...or thugpug genetics grow journals- this rollitup page would pop up so it would bring a lot of lurkers and that turned into seed customers buying up thugpug. This page was literally filling out 3-5 pages a day, which is a lot for here.
> 
> This is because there was and still is alot of good growers on the thugpug page that would continually posted their thugpug grows and pics don't lie. I remember seeing pics of a grower named terrapin2 who would log his grows on here and seeing how nice his pbb and especially Larry bird breath were. His grow pics of Larry bird breath are on page 79-82 of this thread, check em out they're fucking amazing. Anyways after seeing terrapins2 pics I immediately started snagging thugpugs and saw the excellent results for myself. Are they worth $300+ now that up to you decide, but there is so much good genetics and crosses available these days..
> 
> I am bummed that gromer lost the original mendobreath f2 male, because I truly loved the plants that male produced. I've seen some grows of the new packs made with the jr, they all look great but to me, from just a visual point they don't have that wow factor that I saw with all the keeper phenos from the original mendo male. I have to get the new packs I have wet soon and truly see for myself. The Billy I saw recently looked fucking amazing so I could eat my words.


Bro did you see his garlicbreath 2.0 pic a week or 2 back? Check his profile it's a goooorgeous pheno, so nice it made me order a pack.....and I don't like GMO nor it's flowering time...


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 5, 2020)

Romis said:


> Agreed. I think we should all read more, and more than just forums, like definitions and terms as well.
> 
> 
> DON'T EVER GET MAD AT SOMEONE FOR ASKING QUESTIONS!
> ...


Lmao.....I bet you've never asked Gromer a question. He flames harder than anyone in this forum. 
I've had dudes tell me they want to throw his packs away because of his attitude. 

Be glad these guys were easy on ya.

Anyways, here's a pic of his Garlic Breath 2.0 grown by Solventlesstech on IG. Check that out @Dividedsky


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Bro did you see his garlicbreath 2.0 pic a week or 2 back? Check his profile it's a goooorgeous pheno, so nice it made me order a pack.....and I don't like GMO nor it's flowering time...


O ya the garlic breath 2.0 is the jr, hahahaha, I ran the regular garlic breath as well. I got my garlic breath 2.0 as cuts, thought they were the original most time I was growing them until clone girl told me they are the 2.0, lol...Honestly dude posted it before- I'm not ashamed to admit that I thought alot of the newer orange packs that I scooped were the original mendobreath crosses at the time. Ya so the new jr does throw...haha...the only thing is one heavy yielding pheno I ran has bit of a light nose on the gmo side, but its curing thru. Another pheno has that garlic/burnt rubber stank. Recent 2.0-


----------



## Romis (Dec 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Lmao.....I bet you've never asked Gromer a question. He flames harder than anyone in this forum.
> I've had dudes tell me they want to throw his packs away because of his attitude.
> 
> Be glad these guys were easy on ya.
> ...


New to the thread, I have not encountered Gromer yet.

Flamed me? The dude read 400 pages on this forum and doesn't even know what a forum is until I sent him the definition.

I'm trying my best to be nice as well.

P.S. The McAsshat part I got flamed on


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Bro did you see his garlicbreath 2.0 pic a week or 2 back? Check his profile it's a goooorgeous pheno, so nice it made me order a pack.....and I don't like GMO nor it's flowering time...


You know the breath thing always throws me off, still get confused. I'm about to throw a bunch of garlic into flower in a day or 2, got a whole new cycle going in. Meat breath, garlic breath and dolato in main flower room.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 5, 2020)

Romis said:


> New to the thread, I have not encountered Gromer yet.
> 
> Flamed me? The dude read 400 pages on this forum and doesn't even know what a forum is until I sent him the definition.
> 
> ...


Gromer is Thugpug, he's the breeder of the seeds you're talkin about. He's not on this forum he's just known to flame people who ask dumb questions.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You know the breath thing always throws me off, still get confused. I'm about to throw a bunch of garlic into flower in a day or 2, got a whole new cycle going in. Meat breath, garlic breath and dolato in main flower room.


Any breath with 2.0 after it is Junior, but yeah Junior fathered that beauty pictured there!


----------



## Romis (Dec 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Gromer is Thugpug, he's the breeder of the seeds you're talkin about. He's not on this forum he's just known to flame people who ask dumb questions.


I know who Gromer is and what he does. I follow his page but I thought you meant Gromer was active here in which I have not encountered him yet.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Any breath with 2.0 after it is Junior, but yeah Junior fathered that beauty pictured there!


Ya that thing is amazing dude, holy shit. Mine is no slouch, I posted a few pics a while back but that one is a gem pheno.. I know what she likes so I'm going to really dial her in this run. The 2 phenos I have can throw in the yield dept as well.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh yeah I also picked up a pack of Meatbreath x Mendo Montage F5 from Big Pond Genetics and he threw in Mom's Jello x Mendo Montage F5.

So that's pretty cool, the meat and jello I didn't have from Pug.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2020)

No hard feelings, me and Ian have gone around before too but these are my people. I haven’t a problem with you other than casting stones. I was just fucking with you by that point though. 
Again welcome!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

Has Railage posted lately? Wanted to see how those Larry bird breath seedlings turned out, I know he was not happy.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Trying out the meat madness again after a longer cure. I get some smells that remind me of HP-13 I grew from gage green like 7-8 years ago. Visually this lost its bling in the last few weeks of flower, looked more like hairy mids but reminder this was the aromatherapeutic cut. The smell is much more sharply soap like with hints of citrus flintstone vitamins and blood. My wife said it smells like church, which means like the frankincense at Christmas. That’s what I’m calling soapy smell, it’s not exactly like frankincense imho. Some of the cushiness has come back, a very mild earthy sweetness underpins the whole taste. Smooth big rips, 50-50 with some nice top of the head expansion. A little of the giddiness of a good sativa with some euphoria and pain relief!
Terps are utterly unique!
puff, puff, pass.......


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Trying out the meat madness again after a longer cure. I get some smells that remind me of HP-13 I grew from gage green like 7-8 years ago. Visually this lost its bling in the last few weeks of flower, looked more like hairy mids but reminder this was the aromatherapeutic cut. The smell is much more sharply soap like with hints of citrus flintstone vitamins and blood. My wife said it smells like church, which means like the frankincense at Christmas. That’s what I’m calling soapy smell, it’s not exactly like frankincense imho. Some of the cushiness has come back, a very mild earthy sweetness underpins the whole taste. Smooth big rips, 50-50 with some nice top of the head expansion. A little of the giddiness of a good sativa with some euphoria and pain relief!
> Terps are utterly unique!
> puff, puff, pass.......


Ya nice man....terps sounds awesome!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2020)

It’s different, good. Wish I could hunt a pack, one better though as I crossed it to an og chem male, any of those terps will complement. I’m running it again, see if I can get it to bling before moving on. This one is not slow veg if you leave it alone, traditional fat leaf Christmas tree.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 5, 2020)

Lovely PBB cuts ,my clon only 3 years now


the big mama prepare to flower soon

clean the lowers


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4760499
> Lovely PBB cuts ,my clon only 3 years now
> 
> View attachment 4760501
> ...


Thats your 3 year old momma ogkb cut of peanut butter breath?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s different, good. Wish I could hunt a pack, one better though as I crossed it to an og chem male, any of those terps will complement. I’m running it again, see if I can get it to bling before moving on. This one is not slow veg if you leave it alone, traditional fat leaf Christmas tree.
> View attachment 4760423


Is this your meatmadness? I running 4 of my meatbreaths under 1000w this run, just going to being doing 4 under each of the 1000s and a few more under the 630s. I can't wait to run the meat breath again, its such a beautiful plant and almost hard to describe smell/terps, its really good but think I ran her a little to long last run, my cut is definitely a 60-63 day finisher. Think you're the only one I've seen run the meatmadness on here colo. Good work.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m putting in my meat breath pretty soon, pretty stoked.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m putting in my meat breath pretty soon, pretty stoked.


O shit you have meat breath?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O shit you have meat breath?


Yessir! Black sheep farmz cut fromthe coast, got it from pink box clones. I have seen it grown out, can be colorful and supposed to slap. It’s a slow veg and shows color in veg. It has similar structure to this meat madness but less vigorous sides.


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 5, 2020)

Picked these up this month! My thug pug collection is growing


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 6, 2020)

wilson510 said:


> Picked these up this month! My thug pug collection is growing


How much you pay for those meat breath boss i hope you got them from someone you know.


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How much you pay for those meat breath boss i hope you got them from someone you know.


won it on an auction. sincity seed provided these meatbreath for a charity. I doubt its a fake.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 6, 2020)

wilson510 said:


> won it on an auction. sincity seed provided these meatbreath for a charity. I doubt its a fake.


Nope i would doubt it is fake too nice score hope you didn't pay to much .


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope i would doubt it is fake too nice score hope you didn't pay to much .


750, was that too much? idk I seen these go to 2k-3k before.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 6, 2020)

wilson510 said:


> 750, was that too much? idk I seen these go to 2k-3k before.


No you got a pretty decent price their i'm surprised i thought you would have said 1,500 but it being a auction i could see it fetching a lot more very nice score.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats your 3 year old momma ogkb cut of peanut butter breath?


the last mama have some 8-10 months veg , 
i dont like too big mothers because alot of work space so to flower room,
the selection was made 3 years ago , old packing


----------



## Railage (Dec 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has Railage posted lately? Wanted to see how those Larry bird breath seedlings turned out, I know he was not happy.


Fuck that Larry Bird Breath, two of them grew large enough to transplant one is a little variegated (I’ll try to find a pic) but it grew out of everything into a beautiful fucking STUD, today I grafted a female Gorilla Cookie Purp to it. The other is an OGKB leaner that hasn’t shown me it’s sex yet, two in the red solo cups have grown a bit, one is an OGKB and two more in red solo cups are about two inches tall and have finally started to shoot out some wild looking OGKB leaves.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2020)

Railage said:


> Fuck that Larry Bird Breath, two of them grew large enough to transplant one is a little variegated (I’ll try to find a pic) but it grew out of everything into a beautiful fucking STUD, today I grafted a female Gorilla Cookie Purp to it. The other is an OGKB leaner that hasn’t shown me it’s sex yet, two in the red solo cups have grown a bit, one is an OGKB and two more in red solo cups are about two inches tall and have finally started to shoot out some wild looking OGKB leaves.View attachment 4761560View attachment 4761561View attachment 4761562View attachment 4761563View attachment 4761564


Word so 1st pic is the stud? If the pic #2 is a female I like to see what that one would do, pic #2 looks super unique and interesting to me. Thanks for keeping me posted with the germ issues, I'm going to be super careful when popping these one, maybe even break put the heat mats.


----------



## Railage (Dec 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Word so 1st pic is the stud? If the pic #2 is a female I like to see what that one would do, pic #2 looks super unique and interesting to me. Thanks for keeping me posted with the germ issues, I'm going to be super careful when popping these one, maybe even break put the heat mats.


Yes the first is the stud, and I will 100% run the OGKB leaner if it is a female, it would have to be really shitty for me to pass over... Prob like the two tiny tinys in the red solo cups


----------



## Budderton (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's my Sherb Breath keeper, I hunted out of a pack 3 yrs ago. She's got about a week and a half to go in this pic. I've chucked a bunch of different pollen at this one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 7, 2020)

Railage said:


> Yes the first is the stud, and I will 100% run the OGKB leaner if it is a female, it would have to be really shitty for me to pass over... Prob like the two tiny tinys in the red solo cups


2nd pic looks good, not throwing overly the duck foot fan leaves, (my meat breath pheno has a slight fan twist really cool looking plant), yours could be a nice pheno. The 3rd and 4th pics in solo cups look solid also. The last 2 pics I'd toss but fuck that when you spend $250 on a pack but shit those last 2 must be the slowest plants on earth dude.


Budderton said:


> View attachment 4761918
> View attachment 4761919
> Here's my Sherb Breath keeper, I hunted out of a pack 3 yrs ago. She's got about a week and a half to go in this pic. I've chucked a bunch of different pollen at this one.


Reminds be of my sherb pheno #2. Beautiful plant man.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 8, 2020)

About to start a new cycle in bloom, got some big, beautiful garlic breaths I'm about to throw in main flower room-


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 8, 2020)

Like the paint chip on basement floor...that's mostly from me flooding that side of the basement floor a few times> as most of you know>leaving my r/o filter going without a float valve and falling asleep. Thank God for dehus and shopvacs! That's why I love growrooms in basements you can dry concrete-form foundation floors in a matter of a few hours as long as you have a big shopvac and dehu.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh yeah! That’s a sight!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 8, 2020)

Just sowed 5 7 of 9 seeds today. Pumped to see what lurch brings to the party and the sophisticated lady cut looks mean. Everyone’s stuff looking great. Divided you always veg under t5’s? Plants look great.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 8, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Just sowed 5 7 of 9 seeds today. Pumped to see what lurch brings to the party and the sophisticated lady cut looks mean. Everyone’s stuff looking great. Divided you always veg under t5’s? Plants look great.


Thanks...Ya mayne I love vegging under t5s...I like how close I can get the t5s and they seem to me to keep nodes tight, plants love them and look healthy as fuck. I would never veg with anything but t5s


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 8, 2020)

T5s and HID for me!!!


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Dec 9, 2020)

Romis said:


> New to seed collecting but Thug Pug seeds seem to be blowing up since when I started.
> 
> What makes his seeds so special? (Lots of extra seeds? Sturdy genetics? Unique smells? Monster yields? Price point?)
> 
> ...



Seems like Thug found a fucking winner of a plant (Mendo Breath) and then carefully selected elite strains to cross with his winner. Looks like everything that Mendo Breath touches is 10x better than before. I think most of the ThugPug gear now is hyped because of both the strain quality and the rarity of the seeds. Particularly some of the older genetics like Fire, Meat, Grape, Banana etc. He did make some other highly regarded hybrids like the Banana S1 but mostly it seems like Mendo Breath made ThugPug synonymous with quality flowers. Looks like Mendo Breath male was lost and Thug isn't doing the volume of breeding he use to. I've done a shitload of researching into his work so feel free to reach out with questions and I"ll do my best to answer.


----------



## Railage (Dec 9, 2020)

Day 15 Banana Breath #1 two plants same pheno untopped/topped


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Seems like Thug found a fucking winner of a plant (Mendo Breath) and then carefully selected elite strains to cross with his winner. Looks like everything that Mendo Breath touches is 10x better than before. I think most of the ThugPug gear now is hyped because of both the strain quality and the rarity of the seeds. Particularly some of the older genetics like Fire, Meat, Grape, Banana etc. He did make some other highly regarded hybrids like the Banana S1 but mostly it seems like Mendo Breath made ThugPug synonymous with quality flowers. Looks like Mendo Breath male was lost and Thug isn't doing the volume of breeding he use to. I've done a shitload of researching into his work so feel free to reach out with questions and I"ll do my best to answer.


Hahaha thanks dude, who the hell are you again? Lol jk. 
Gromer- the owner of thugpug isn't doing the volume of breeding anymore seeing as he is semi retired from having a serious back surgery recently, nothing to do with losing the original mendobreath(studley spewright male). There's a decent amount of people on this thread who are pretty much experts and as knowledgeable as one can get on thugpugs genetics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Seems like Thug found a fucking winner of a plant (Mendo Breath) and then carefully selected elite strains to cross with his winner.


Dude also have to point out, this is not new info, and this practice> finding a winner of a male and than hitting a bunch of hyped elites females is pretty much what every breeder in the game does. Just have to let you know- we bust balls on this thread so prepare.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 9, 2020)

Chads get TFO


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 9, 2020)

The stretch pheno w the dark leaves that’s the one I like. I told y’all before I’m a dumbass haha well I thought I had a male but I was wrong. So that one will be next after this one. That one has like a 50/50 stretch/ogkb structure so I’m excited about it...I already was when I thought it was a male lol My ogkb phenos are good...really potent and gassy w that “cookies” flavor is what I call it. But not as good as my stretch dark leaf pheno that I grew first so not keepers. The cactus and halitosis will go in before too too long. Those all look normal and grow fine. Hope y’all are good and you’re plants. I know some of y’all had some setbacks so hope you get recovered and learned some new ideas to improve.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> The stretch pheno w the dark leaves that’s the one I like. I told y’all before I’m a dumbass haha well I thought I had a male but I was wrong. So that one will be next after this one. That one has like a 50/50 stretch/ogkb structure so I’m excited about it...I already was when I thought it was a male lol My ogkb phenos are good...really potent and gassy w that “cookies” flavor is what I call it. But not as good as my stretch dark leaf pheno that I grew first so not keepers. The cactus and halitosis will go in before too too long. Those all look normal and grow fine. Hope y’all are good and you’re plants. I know some of y’all had some setbacks so hope you get recovered and learned some new ideas to improve.


Ya that a similar to how I described my phenos of sherb and puta> fuel with a bit of sweetness


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude also have to point out, this is not new info, and this practice> finding a winner of a male and than hitting a bunch of hyped elites females is pretty much what every breeder in the game does. Just have to let you know- we bust balls on this thread so prepare.


Dude it was an answer to question that no one answered. Bust balls all day but maybe on a thread about Thugpug answering questions for those who don't know isn't the worst thing. I didn't imply it was bad to breed a plant and cross it to elites, you took that as my meaning. I'm not talking shit about anyone just answering questions from who didn't do the research. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 9, 2020)

They started out 80
They were fire
More fire followed 
Demand rising
Retired 
Scarcity
Expensive now like 500


----------



## Neurodivergent Breeder (Dec 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> They started out 80
> They were fire
> More fire followed
> Demand rising
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 9, 2020)

As with anything else supply and demand.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Neurodivergent Breeder said:


> Dude it was an answer to question that no one answered. Bust balls all day but maybe on a thread about Thugpug answering questions for those who don't know isn't the worst thing. I didn't imply it was bad to breed a plant and cross it to elites, you took that as my meaning. I'm not talking shit about anyone just answering questions from who didn't do the research. Thanks for the reply


No worries dude, was just messing around- welcome


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Chads get TFOView attachment 4764022View attachment 4764023


Dude I had the exact pheno it was #2, are you using co2 ? Once I started pumping co2, she really started swelling up. Few of my friends loved this pheno even more than my huge yielding pheno. Its funny when you see the same pheno you grew in someone else's pics.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I had the exact pheno it was #2, are you using co2 ? Once I started pumping co2, she really started swelling up. Few of my friends loved this pheno even more than my huge yielding pheno. Its funny when you see the same pheno you grew in someone else's pics.


This is also just like my first pheno that I lost and had the exact same flavor as the dispensary. This one will be the one I f2 with if it’s a duplicate of that pheno. That last one that had lighter green that turned purple is good but not the same flavor, and not as frosty. Your friends have good taste! Don’t have CO2 but that is an upgrade I definitely plan on making sooner than later.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> This is also just like my first pheno that I lost and had the exact same flavor as the dispensary. This one will be the one I f2 with if it’s a duplicate of that pheno. That last one that had lighter green that turned purple is good but not the same flavor, and not as frosty. Your friends have good taste! Don’t have CO2 but that is an upgrade I definitely plan on making sooner than later.


Nice dude, so I ran this pheno probably 2 maybe 3 times before updated my room sealed it and added co2. Yours looks like same when I ran no co2, thing is it was still absolute fire without co2...here's a lower shot of that pheno of sherb run without co2-


----------



## Joedank (Dec 9, 2020)

Kosher kush breath makes amazing rosin !! Fresh frozen. Lime gas candy... yum...


----------



## Hydrahail (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello was wondering if anyone could help get meatbreath seeds im in canada


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

Garlic breath 2.0 just hitting flower-


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Garlic breath 2.0 just hitting flower-
> View attachment 4764844View attachment 4764845


I love how unassuming this pic is, because in about 45 days it’s gonna look like some kind of diamond show room that would make snoopdog bite his lip and do the pee pee dance!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 10, 2020)

If anyone knows someone after a pack of Banana S1 (for it's value), I'd appreciate them being pointed in my direction on IG!
I am fairly certain mine is the last pack around anywhere, unless someone was seriously hoarding. Haven't seen another in years!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hydrahail said:


> Hello was wondering if anyone could help get meatbreath seeds im in canada


impossible better chance a getting a cut from someone, in toronto and no dice myself


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 10, 2020)

Terpy seeds has some thug packs up if any new guys here are looking. Garlic 2.0 for $125 and honey bells and Juniors jello for $150, this is probably the cheapest you will find them if gromer stays retired.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 10, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Terpy seeds has some thug packs up if any new guys here are looking. Garlic 2.0 for $125 and honey bells and Juniors jello for $150, this is probably the cheapest you will find them if gromer stays retired.


Those are my pics he's using for the Pure Michigan 2.0


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 10, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> If anyone knows someone after a pack of Banana S1 (for it's value), I'd appreciate them being pointed in my direction on IG!
> I am fairly certain mine is the last pack around anywhere, unless someone was seriously hoarding. Haven't seen another in years!


Trade you a pack of Rotten Bananas


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Trade you a pack of Rotten Bananas


I'm all good on trades  I'm after the christmas cash for the fam!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Those are my pics he's using for the Pure Michigan 2.0


Shit I remember when you posted those, they're insanely nice dude. Pure Michigan 2.0 is a steal at $125...I have to run that strain soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I love how unassuming this pic is, because in about 45 days it’s gonna look like some kind of diamond show room that would make snoopdog bite his lip and do the pee pee dance!


Thanks dude, I'm going to snag pvc today going to set up some trellis net under at least 2 lights, probably going to set up the pvc poles and net set up diagonal from each other in the room, so 2 seperate 4x4 or 5x5 pvc squares in the room. Would like to trellis the whole room but it would just be a pain in the ass to water even with sub pump and extension wand. Even though my flower room is a good size it's still somewhat tight, and only gets harder to move around the further I move into flower. I have to get a drip system going by the spring to make it easier and also so I can go on vacation and not have to worry as much.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I have a drip that I only use on vacation. I like hand watering, I thought about automation but at the end of the day I want to be in there communicating with them. It occurred to me that I get a lot of feedback from how much they drink at a given time. But I’m manually driving a lot more of my variables than you are!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 11, 2020)

Jealous of that space divided. 

Three Billy’s came down and two of them are pure skittles smelling. As always with TP seeds, pretty looking plants with good bag appeal. Out of 5 7 of 9 seeds planted only two have emerged so far. Not great, the seeds were small and pale, typically TP seeds are first to germ. Wonder if these packs are old? I sowed 5 ninja fruit seeds from ocean grown that are close to 4 years old in the same tray and kept in same container as the 7 of 9, all 5 are up and cruising. Strange


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 11, 2020)

My slow growing OGKB mutant breath mints from sin city. I hope it’s a trichome monster


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have a drip that I only use on vacation. I like hand watering, I thought about automation but at the end of the day I want to be in there communicating with them. It occurred to me that I get a lot of feedback from how much they drink at a given time. But I’m manually driving a lot more of my variables than you are!


Ya I think that what I would do also colo, have a drip for vacation and emergency purposes, I also like handwatering and being in more control of the feedings.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I think that what I would do also colo, have a drip for vacation and emergency purposes, I also like handwatering and being in more control of the feedings.


I hesitate to go to far, balancing the hippy with the computer programmer in me lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I hesitate to go to far, balancing the hippy with the computer programmer in me lol


My boys wicked smart!


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> My boys wicked smart!


Yep


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

You guys are kind!


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 11, 2020)

Moby Grape. Insane terps  Mendobreath leaner, my keeper cut. Colors just starting to come in, she puts on a show.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 12, 2020)

One of the prettier billy plants 5 days into the hang. Should be a nice one!


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 12, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4766686
> 
> One of the prettier billy plants 5 days into the hang. Should be a nice one!


How does she smell?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 12, 2020)

Fruity is broad but the best way to describe it. Little bit of that thug pug funk going on too. It’s is strong smelling for sure. Super easy plant to grow, had three and they were all very similar in looks and structure. Going to have to trim in couple days since it’s so dry at the moment. Will update then


----------



## Anothermeduser (Dec 13, 2020)

Hydrahail said:


> Hello was wondering if anyone could help get meatbreath seeds im in canada


I've mentioned before I have original sealed meatbreath pack, have a receipt from 613 genetics somewhere for it, in Canada, would consider 1500 Canadian for it but not really to interested to sell. I'd shoot folks in Canada a cut of my mb come warmer weather. Except we aren't supposed to interact freely on Riu, if interested hit me up on IG under premiumcannameds.


----------



## Railage (Dec 13, 2020)

Larry Bird Breaths starting to take off.



lol and the other two, the decent OGKB is in the flower room.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 13, 2020)

Those poor, poor plants in the red solo cups... why don't you put on a pair of shoes that are two sizes too small so you can understand how they feel?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

If anyone is interested in meat breath message me. Heres my meat, lol-


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> Larry Bird Breaths starting to take off.
> 
> View attachment 4767510View attachment 4767511View attachment 4767513View attachment 4767514
> 
> ...


Damn dude you were not lying, those things are some fucked up mutants.. last 2 look really solid, though. Honestly dude hit them up and show them the pics. 1st 3 pics my be the worst mutated growth I ever seen.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 13, 2020)

Ouch those Larry birds looks like tomato seedlings. This is the type of stuff that gets me frustrated, with a little bit of a breeding plan and time these plants should be eliminated from popping up. Seed makers hide behind the 1 in 100 plant that pops up and tell everyone else to keep searching. If the packs were a fraction of the cost they are that’d be acceptable but at $8+ dollar a seed it’s insane that the market accepts these results


----------



## Joedank (Dec 13, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Ouch those Larry birds looks like tomato seedlings. This is the type of stuff that gets me frustrated, with a little bit of a breeding plan and time these plants should be eliminated from popping up. Seed makers hide behind the 1 in 100 plant that pops up and tell everyone else to keep searching. If the packs were a fraction of the cost they are that’d be acceptable but at $8+ dollar a seed it’s insane that the market accepts these results


We all know what we’re buying when we get OGKB gene pool seeds...


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> We all know what we’re buying when we get OGKB gene pool seeds...



I understand that, I’ve bought plenty of packs from thug pug. With that being said, isolating the preferable traits of the OGKB , while eliminating the negative aspects is 100% possible and what an actual plant breeder would do. Crossing the plants and knowingly releasing them with large percentage of runts and general bad plants would be fine if the price of the packs reflected that


----------



## Joedank (Dec 13, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I understand that, I’ve bought plenty of packs from thug pug. With that being said, isolating the preferable traits of the OGKB , while eliminating the negative aspects is 100% possible and what an actual plant breeder would do. Crossing the plants and knowingly releasing them with large percentage of runts and general bad plants would be fine if the price of the packs reflected that


I 100% agree with you! BUT in my opinion those seeds are worth $200 + dollars. Just putting 10-12 seeds in a package after shucking ect is worth $8 a seed to me.i used to think $8 a seed is outrageous until I filled 100 vials with my own seeds for friends.. I think this meme from mean gene sums up popular opinion pretty well


----------



## Silencio (Dec 13, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I understand that, I’ve bought plenty of packs from thug pug. With that being said, isolating the preferable traits of the OGKB , while eliminating the negative aspects is 100% possible and what an actual plant breeder would do. Crossing the plants and knowingly releasing them with large percentage of runts and general bad plants would be fine if the price of the packs reflected that


Hence Junior


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Dec 13, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Hence Junior


Isn’t Junior being used because he lost studly spewright? I was just trying to find where I saw that but can’t find it and now am not sure


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 13, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> I've mentioned before I have original sealed meatbreath pack, have a receipt from 613 genetics somewhere for it, in Canada, would consider 1500 Canadian for it but not really to interested to sell. I'd shoot folks in Canada a cut of my mb come warmer weather. Except we aren't supposed to interact freely on Riu, if interested hit me up on IG under premiumcannameds.


I'm in NS and would love to try MB. Sometimes living in Canada has its perks


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 13, 2020)

NoSoupFoU said:


> Garlic Breath
> 
> anyone know The difference between the 2.0 and the original?


Junior. Hence 2.0


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 13, 2020)

NoSoupFoU said:


> Isn’t Junior being used because he lost studly spewright? I was just trying to find where I saw that but can’t find it and now am not sure


He used junior because studly threw alot of mutants. Hes stated many times that he thinks junior produced better offspring.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 13, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Ouch those Larry birds looks like tomato seedlings. This is the type of stuff that gets me frustrated, with a little bit of a breeding plan and time these plants should be eliminated from popping up. Seed makers hide behind the 1 in 100 plant that pops up and tell everyone else to keep searching. If the packs were a fraction of the cost they are that’d be acceptable but at $8+ dollar a seed it’s insane that the market accepts these results


Gromer literally bred his line toward what you are saying. He stopped using Studly and started using Junior to get away from this.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Dec 13, 2020)

NoSoupFoU said:


> Garlic Breath
> 
> anyone know The difference between the 2.0 and the original?


You just said it yourself. Different male was used


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 13, 2020)

Wasn’t Studly a mutant ogkb leaner?


----------



## Railage (Dec 13, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Wasn’t Studly a mutant ogkb leaner?


He was.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> We all know what we’re buying when we get OGKB gene pool seeds...


Well see if my Larry bird breath tosses those type of mutants. If they do thats not cool. They obviously have ran a decent amount of these packs and if they know half or more are producing un-growable plants and puts a $250 price tag on it, that to me is not acceptable. I've grown plenty of ogkb phenos and studley spewright crosses and never gotten a pack that have mutant like that, never. I also think Railiage could've just gotten shit luck. Person way back in this thread got excellent results with Larry bird breath so who knows.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Wasn’t Studly a mutant ogkb leaner?


Yes but slightly, think of it as having the best of ogkb expressions. Example is my meat breath only has the slightest fan leaf twist on some of the fans, its actually quite a beautiful plant in veg


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 13, 2020)

terp_fi3nd has vials of meatbreath x pineapple sorbet pollen just fyi if anyone is interested


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> terp_fi3nd has vials of meatbreath x pineapple sorbet pollen just fyi if anyone is interested


  
way a head of you their boss like preorder ahead


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 14, 2020)

How much he askin?


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 14, 2020)

Budderton said:


> I found a "one of these things doesn't belong" pheno in bubgumbreath. So much different, I suspect it was a sorting mix up.
> It was nasty, in a stink your whole house up way. Exactly like a bobcat pissed on a pile of burning rubber bands. And the structure was totally different from the other bubgum breath, but who knows. That Sherb breath cut pushed her to the wayside. I didn't get anything out of cherry hills but I only did half a pack.


That sounds fire did you keep her?


----------



## Budderton (Dec 14, 2020)

View attachment 4768610


Bigduck said:


> That sounds fire did you keep her?


Oh yah. It was around for a bit. I had to clone her while she was sick and even tho I got the clones to grow alright again, they lost their shine. I found a nice one in a pack of Sherb Breath and that knocked the BgB right out the grow room.


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 15, 2020)

Moby Grape


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 15, 2020)

Loved this breeders seeds. But way over priced now. Getting just as good phenos from seed packs from other breeder at 1/3 the price or less. Glad I picked up 2 packs of PBB when they were cheap. Seeds are way overpriced now, no matter what the hype.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 15, 2020)

macamus33 said:


> Loved this breeders seeds. But way over priced now. Getting just as good phenos from seed packs from other breeder at 1/3 the price or less. Glad I picked up 2 packs of PBB when they were cheap. Seeds are way overpriced now, no matter what the hype.


I've never understood the "prices are too high" there is literally infinite amount of money saved (or made) off of any seed pack. Pick what you think you'll like and grow the shit. At 92 dollars an eighth for Michigan disp weed, it doesn't take long to see your investment 10 fold


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I've never understood the "prices are too high" there is literally infinite amount of money saved (or made) off of any seed pack. Pick what you think you'll like and grow the shit. At 92 dollars an eighth for Michigan disp weed, it doesn't take long to see your investment 10 fold


Yes, but when I can buy an $80 pack of say Red Eyed, and my phenos are just as impressive as anything from these $200 to 300 a pack seeds. Guess where I will spend my money? And there are many great breeders and their strains with pack prices between $80 - 120 as good or better than the phenos that I have had from Thug Pug gear. Sorry, not a commercial grower and will now only support breeders who keep there seed prices reasonable. I can name at least 10 right away that stay in the above price range. I guess you get a big ego/ head if everyone says how great your strains are,, so you raise your prices for 10 seeds to $200 - 300 dollars a pack. And not even tested strains. Will not support this. Ridiculous.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Thugs packs were always $80. What you see now is auction price.


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Thugs packs were always $80. What you see now is auction price.


Yes, I know. Bought many at 80 -100 dollars. Will not pay that high of a price for a pack of 10 seeds to do a pheno hunt. Auction or no, price is way to high/ ripoff. But they say a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

I think it’s just important to make the distinction because he could have been charging more.


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think it’s just important to make the distinction because he could have been charging more.


Well, good to know Thug Pug is not the greedy one. So these seed banks bought Thug Pug gear on the cheap and now are selling for $200 to 300 a pack. These were not auctions. I have seen some Thug Pug auctions with $400 to 500 dollar bids, ridiculous. Maybe I should auction off my packs of pbb. NOT. Like that strain alot. Glad I bought multiple packs on the cheap/ $80 per pack. Also have 7 of 9, and another strain in multiple packs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

Budderton said:


> View attachment 4768610
> 
> Oh yah. It was around for a bit. I had to clone her while she was sick and even tho I got the clones to grow alright again, they lost their shine. I found a nice one in a pack of Sherb Breath and that knocked the BgB right out the grow room.


Ya I found multiple keepers in a sherb breath pack. That pack was amazing, 1 pheno threw some of the biggest I have ever gotten to this day.


----------



## Budderton (Dec 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I found multiple keepers in a sherb breath pack. That pack was amazing, 1 pheno threw some of the biggest I have ever gotten to this day.


Nice. The SB I kept doesn't get super big, but is a good hasher, with a loud terp profile.
Complex, hard to pin down. I describe it as candy mixed with cat piss and a hint of toe jam. I'm running thru the last of my seeds of Sherb & Meat now. As well as Carl's shoes seeds. Pheno hunting this winter, hoping for a hot male.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Nice. The SB I kept doesn't get super big, but is a good hasher, with a loud terp profile.
> Complex, hard to pin down. I describe it as candy mixed with cat piss and a hint of toe jam. I'm running thru the last of my seeds of Sherb & Meat now. As well as Carl's shoes seeds. Pheno hunting this winter, hoping for a hot male.


Mine got very super big, I yielded 13+ zips in 1- 5 gal fabric pot


----------



## Budderton (Dec 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Mine got very super big, I yielded 13+ zips in 1- 5 gal fabric pot


Holy smokes! Was that from clone or right from seed?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Holy smokes! Was that from clone or right from seed?


Seed plants 1st clone run, so ya was from clone, seed plant did not hit close to those numbers. Its cut really shined, with dialed in co2 levels it absolutely killed in the yield dept.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

I had to screengrab these from here, but this is the pheno that yielded 13 zips


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

Lost my old phone, but these are my sherb breath


----------



## Budderton (Dec 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Seed plants clone run, all hunted from me


It's when the cuts put out nice


Dividedsky said:


> I had to screengrab these from here, but this is the pheno that yielded 13 zips
> View attachment 4769592View attachment 4769593


Nice fad. It's sweet when the cuts produce good like that.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

Budderton said:


> It's when the cuts put out nice
> 
> Nice fad. It's sweet when the cuts produce good like that.


Ya the seed run didn't throw yields like that, its cuts is were it really shined


----------



## Budderton (Dec 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the seed run didn't throw yields like that, its cuts is were it really shined


Have you kept it around?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

Budderton said:


> Have you kept it around?


Nope she's gone now...haha I had to move on


----------



## Railage (Dec 16, 2020)

Day 22 Banana Breath smelling a lot like the Peanut Butter Breath, meaty.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 16, 2020)

PBB day 59 
Hope y’all are doing good!


----------



## Socogenetics (Dec 18, 2020)

Is there a Masonic page like this one I got to read the post.


----------



## Budderton (Dec 19, 2020)

My view of the Sherb Breath this morning while I was watering, 

A bad photo of two radically different Meats.


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

The two slow Larry Bird Breaths we transplanted starting to look kinda nice... A little sus looking too.


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

I still got this one and the two left in the red solo cups...

roots real easy.


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

Some day 26 Peanut Butter Breath #8.


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 22, 2020)

PBB bagseed from a club or sesh, not 100%, got it gifted from a friend. Flowered out kinda sativa kebab style, longer stems with all the flowers smaller, and close against the stems. Not too dense of flowers although *I'm no expert grower* and we had several back to back heatwaves this summer/fall with high night temps. Due to the slightly fluffier structure it made a nice pile of hash. During the cure the flower had a gnarly funky smell like old mans breath initially but it wore off into a sweeter smell.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 22, 2020)

Heck those look great


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 22, 2020)

Has anyone grown out Stinky Putang? Cant find a grow on it. I have Peanut Butter Breath, Pure Michigan and Stinky Putang. Im tired of the oversaturated market of nothing but fruity/sweet smelling bud. I want something that smells like puke, jet fuel, skunks ass or anything else thats pungent.

The name Stinky Putang hints at what im looking for but you never know with strain names these days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 22, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Has anyone grown out Stinky Putang? Cant find a grow on it. I have Peanut Butter Breath, Pure Michigan and Stinky Putang. Im tired of the oversaturated market of nothing but fruity/sweet smelling bud. I want something that smells like puke, jet fuel, skunks ass or anything else thats pungent.
> 
> The name Stinky Putang hints at what im looking for but you never know with strain names these days.


Ya you probably won't find much, think dude pupelle has some pics somewhere on this thread. Pretty sure that guy is or was the owner of mass medical strains. MMS did a collab with thug pug and think that and Moby grape came out of it. Mass medical has a bad rep on here and in the seed biz in general. That being said he posted some very fire looking strains, even recently and you can't knock the fact that his strains came out great.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 23, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Has anyone grown out Stinky Putang? Cant find a grow on it. I have Peanut Butter Breath, Pure Michigan and Stinky Putang. Im tired of the oversaturated market of nothing but fruity/sweet smelling bud. I want something that smells like puke, jet fuel, skunks ass or anything else thats pungent.
> 
> The name Stinky Putang hints at what im looking for but you never know with strain names these days.


None of those packs are what your looking for then boss i hate to say it but it's the truth if you really are looking for jet fuel , Skunk terps / nose they all have a form off cookies in them boss. 
Your best bet would have to be Uni poop , Mule Fuel or Squatch not saying his other gear can't come close but yeah that's what i'm saying nose /terp wise.
Sadly the Market right now is aimed at Exotics (Purple Fruity/or what i call it Girl weed) you know the shit you used to let chicks smoke because they couldn't handle the good shit like Chem or Sowa D and you didn't want them falling asleep on you or worse throwing up.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 23, 2020)

The girls I used to date that smoked were heads, usually I just worried they would kill the stash. My ex could match me up easy, bitch could take any hash or bud. Hell, she was a fiend for any kind of drugs, hence the ex. lol


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 23, 2020)

All my friends smoke super fruity puff cookies runtz gelato blue dream. Soccer moms have the worst taste.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 23, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Has anyone grown out Stinky Putang? Cant find a grow on it. I have Peanut Butter Breath, Pure Michigan and Stinky Putang. Im tired of the oversaturated market of nothing but fruity/sweet smelling bud. I want something that smells like puke, jet fuel, skunks ass or anything else thats pungent.
> 
> The name Stinky Putang hints at what im looking for but you never know with strain names these days.


Check out wyeast farms bro they have dank fuel/sour terpy bud. I just picked up the kings chalice.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 23, 2020)

I was smoking some marshmallow og this morning, I’m in love with it. With I could find some of those seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was smoking some marshmallow og this morning, I’m in love with it. With I could find some of those seeds.


I gotta a line to that marshmellow og pack, think I'm going snag it's


----------



## Railage (Dec 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I gotta a line to that marshmellow og pack, think I'm going snag it's



lucky I’ve been craving that pack, I just ordered the Marsh x Grape Gasoline


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I gotta a line to that marshmellow og pack, think I'm going snag it's


Deweet!!!


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 24, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Has anyone grown out Stinky Putang? Cant find a grow on it. I have Peanut Butter Breath, Pure Michigan and Stinky Putang. Im tired of the oversaturated market of nothing but fruity/sweet smelling bud. I want something that smells like puke, jet fuel, skunks ass or anything else thats pungent.
> 
> The name Stinky Putang hints at what im looking for but you never know with strain names these days.


Stinky PuTang has some seriously insane terps. You will find stuff between sweet gasoline orange and sharp rotten stank puke too. Some phenos are definitely on the fruity side, but the intensity of the flavor keeps people asking for more. I've grown out a handful of batches and it's always a favorite.
Here's a photo of Stinky PuTang since you were looking. It's a cross of PuTang and Mr. Stinky.


Dividedsky, thank you for the kind words. LOL. I don't have a bad reputation, there's just a few trolls who won't shut up with their fake stories. No proof, just a hate campaign. No worries, but if you believe it without doing your own research, that's unfortunate. One company gave out free seeds for people who would complain about me, so a lot just made up bad stories to get their freebies and unfortunately other innocent people believe and spread these same lies. If you look for proof there is none, cause it's not true stuff.
A lot of people are enjoying, contrary to the few loudmouths out there... sorry to get side tracked for a sec.

Yes, Stinky PuTang and Moby Grape are two Thugpug x MMS projects we did together. They came out great!

Here's a close up photo of Moby Grape. Super nice large bracts, and awesome terps as always with Thug

Edit: Here's two more Stinky PuTang photos while we are at it.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 24, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Stinky PuTang has some seriously insane terps. You will find stuff between sweet gasoline orange and sharp rotten stank puke too. Some phenos are definitely on the fruity side, but the intensity of the flavor keeps people asking for more. I've grown out a handful of batches and it's always a favorite.
> Here's a photo of Stinky PuTang since you were looking. It's a cross of PuTang and Mr. Stinky.
> View attachment 4776569
> 
> ...


God it kills me that you and Copycat represent anything to do with my home state or how any one person's view is skewed about how we do things herein Mass in this community as a whole !
To those in the know your name is viewed right up their with Testicular Cancer !


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 24, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Stinky PuTang has some seriously insane terps. You will find stuff between sweet gasoline orange and sharp rotten stank puke too. Some phenos are definitely on the fruity side, but the intensity of the flavor keeps people asking for more. I've grown out a handful of batches and it's always a favorite.
> Here's a photo of Stinky PuTang since you were looking. It's a cross of PuTang and Mr. Stinky.
> View attachment 4776569
> 
> ...


Ya I'm not on into the smear campaign shit...it went to far especially when dude was posting personal info. Hear me out though man, you're a young blood and you definitely made some mistakes when popping into this seed game, it's understable, you're young. I don't think you understood how toxic and volatile the mj seed biz could be. 

This is what's up though> I'm 37 y/o and we went thru times of prohibition were we risked it all to grow. I don't think you know what it's like to have your best friend (that you've known since kindergarten) and police bust into his house with guns drawn at him and his girl while he was eating cereal in his boxers.. then said cops steal $100k +.. then said best friends life is in shambles because he lost hundreds of thousands of dollars, went to jail and got dragged thru the court system for years- all because some scumbag got caught with oxy and decided to roll on my friend. I know people that lost it all in the community, risked their lives man. 

Dudes like prop P and dankonomic bled for marijuana community, put in the time in the 90s/ early 2000, they were outlaws, breeding and growing great genetics at huge risks to their personal freedom and livelihoods. If you got popped back then the jail sentences were no joke man, the cops and even feds could destroy your lives for growing a simple plant. These growers back then had friends and loved ones that more than likely got locked up growing this beautiful plant. 

So I think these dudes looked at you as a kid that grew up in post-prohibition times and kind of had it easy by being financially backed and getting into the seed game in relatively short time period. You got understand theses guys have decades of growing and breeding under their belts and generational growing wisdoms that was passed on to them. So when they hear some youngin' giving people growing info and claims about strains, it definitely rubbed some the wrong way. You have drive and work ethic man, I just think you should've went about things a bit differently. You definitely got caught in some lies though, prop P is a very respected man in the community.
I wish you no ill will and if you come back to the seed thing just remember there are men and women that were growing long before you and paved the way and fought the law so you can legally grow marijuana today. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 24, 2020)

It's me!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Meat madness is looking great second run, she’s just natural organic amended soil. She’s a light feeder, I think that little bit of over feed really did her wrong last time. We shall see, getting close to that point in the grow where I did that and she just sort of stalled out. She should get only worm casting tea from here on out.


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> .


Appreciate your perspectives and sorry to hear about your friend. Shit like that still happens to people in this country, and most of us know people who have been through stuff like that, or went through a lot to avoid it. I learned to grow from people who are much older than me and have been through the tougher times and risks for sure.

I've grown a lot of cannabis strains in my time growing, and its no disrespect to anyone else, but I didn't get to choose when I was born or when I would grow cannabis, I'm lucky I landed here now. It's one of the best times ever to grow cannabis, and I'm thankful for it. Even those who have criticized or attacked me, I am nothing but nice to them and they don't always reciprocate peacefully. I'm just here cause I love growing, and breeding and teaching other growers just as people like Dman have done for me. If anyone else has a problem with that I think it speaks more on them than it does me, cause I stay in my lane and do my own thing while trying my best to uplift others. If people are so "well respected" in the community and spend their efforts doxxing and trying to ruin someones reputation by making up new lies about every three months, I think they should get their priorities straight. Of course they have done amazing things for the plant and the community and taken great risks for us all for many years. That's not an excuse for them to act less than a good human today, however. If they were being friendly they'd look even better!

Everyone should be uplifting everyone in this community, period. Even those with different styles or outlook, we are all here for the same plant, spreading the joy and medicine of it all. Some people express themselves differently.

Merry Christmas 

Another Moby Grape photo to stay on topic!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 24, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Appreciate your perspectives and sorry to hear about your friend. Shit like that still happens to people in this country, and most of us know people who have been through stuff like that, or went through a lot to avoid it. I learned to grow from people who are much older than me and have been through the tougher times and risks for sure.
> 
> I've grown a lot of cannabis strains in my time growing, and its no disrespect to anyone else, but I didn't get to choose when I was born or when I would grow cannabis, I'm lucky I landed here now. It's one of the best times ever to grow cannabis, and I'm thankful for it. Even those who have criticized or attacked me, I am nothing but nice to them and they don't always reciprocate peacefully. I'm just here cause I love growing, and breeding and teaching other growers just as people like Dman have done for me. If anyone else has a problem with that I think it speaks more on them than it does me, cause I stay in my lane and do my own thing while trying my best to uplift others. If people are so "well respected" in the community and spend their efforts doxxing and trying to ruin someones reputation by making up new lies about every three months, I think they should get their priorities straight. Of course they have done amazing things for the plant and the community and taken great risks for us all for many years. That's not an excuse for them to act less than a good human today, however. If they were being friendly they'd look even better!
> 
> ...


Ya dude I hear you and honestly I have nothing against you, alot of the shit with those dudes coming for you probably stems from jealousy. 

That being said>Prop p from dynasty is definitely a "respected" dude in the community- he made 1 post and he respected you enough not to even mention mass medical or you by name, so I'd keep him out of this discussion. The dankonomics guy on the other hand, I don't know him but ya he was coming at you in a way that seemed obsessive and no one deserves that. Honestly the drama in the seed biz is so petty and bullshit it reminds of jr high. Keep an open mind and open heart and you'll be ight.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was smoking some marshmallow og this morning, I’m in love with it. With I could find some of those seeds.


I'm hunting down the Marshmallow myself. I found a few packs, message me.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Dec 26, 2020)

What’s the difference from thug pugs Garlic breath & garlic breath 2.0?


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Dec 26, 2020)

Chaseink501 said:


> What’s the difference from thug pugs Garlic breath & garlic breath 2.0?


The original used studley male (mendobreath f2) 
All 2.0s used junior (mendobreath f4)


----------



## Railage (Dec 26, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> i thought you were done lmao people like yourself give younger growers tryna do it the right way a bad name. Go back to the finger boardz brother


Let him grooowwwwwww

You know what I like to see in the Thug Pug thread, his Moby Grape pics cause I got a pack and I love to see phenos.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Dec 26, 2020)

NoTerpsNoPoint said:


> The original used studley male (mendobreath f2)
> All 2.0s used junior (mendobreath f4)


 Witch cut u think is best? The f2 or f4?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 26, 2020)

meat madness @ 7 weeks, sorry lights went out right when was about to snap a pic. Still not terrible but not great.


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 26, 2020)

Wasssssssup people? Its sunset auctions from IG i left that skecthy sheethole. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Railage (Dec 26, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> Wasssssssup people? Its sunset auctions from IG i left that skecthy sheethole. Hows everyone doing?


what’s up dude, I know you’re gonna be running some cool Thug shit


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 26, 2020)

Railage said:


> what’s up dude, I know you’re gonna be running some cool Thug shit


I'm almost 2 weeks into banana breath #1, popped the whole pack, 11 of 12 cracked, only 6 of the 11 survived the rest of them dampened off unfortunately so I'll open pollinate and make f2's to preserve the strain best i can. I'll post some pix when there is somthing to look at.


----------



## Railage (Dec 26, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> I'm almost 2 weeks into banana breath #1, popped the whole pack, 11 of 12 cracked, only 6 of the 11 survived the rest of them dampened off unfortunately so I'll open pollinate and make f2's to preserve the strain best i can. I'll post some pix when there is somthing to look at.


Ive popped 4 of the Banana Breath #1 that I got from you, all 4 germed, 2 died as seedlings 1 female was stolen and the last female is like day 30 or so into flower.

8 seeds left.


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 26, 2020)

Railage said:


> Ive popped 4 of the Banana Breath #1 that I got from you, all 4 germed, 2 died as seedlings 1 female was stolen and the last female is like day 30 or so into flower.
> 
> 8 seeds left.


I put them at 6-7years old, i would pop those other ones sooner than later. I read misterrrrrrr had issues with his rotten bananas, its hard to know how people store them which makes all the difference in the long run. My 4 old clear pack bananas i got from OES and my orange pack came from terpy so i tried my best sorry to hear about ur 2 dying off and the stolen one, people suck eh. Ur 2 that died did they just stall and stop growing and die off? Thats what happened to mine atleast. Whats ur day 30f look like? Good i hope?


----------



## Railage (Dec 27, 2020)

@Sunset_Seeds 

Day 33 two plants 1 pheno 1 topped, 1 untopped Banana Breath.

The 2 seedlings got to about 3 inches tall and just wilted and died.



The PBB that’s lurking in the background


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Dec 27, 2020)

Chaseink501 said:


> Witch cut u think is best? The f2 or f4?


The f2 is gonna have more mutant ogkb phenos from studley.

Junior has some great structure as well.

Pugs seeds from studley are the most sought after as the f2 is now dead and thats the one that put him on the map.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 33 two plants 1 pheno 1 topped, 1 untopped Banana Breath.
> 
> The 2 seedlings got to about 3 inches tall and just wilted and died.
> 
> ...


Nice! The one I managed to get to flower looked like some kind of vine and at 10 weeks looked like a two week so it got binned. I had high hopes for this strain, glad to see a good pheno!


----------



## Railage (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Nice! The one I managed to get to flower looked like some kind of vine and at 10 weeks looked like a two week so it got binned. I had high hopes for this strain, glad to see a good pheno!


I feel you, I don’t know if you’ve seen my Larry Bird Breaths but they suck. I got 1 in flower day 10 today from the whole pack and I still don’t know if it’s a male of female.


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> I feel you, I don’t know if you’ve seen my Larry Bird Breaths but they suck. I got 1 in flower day 10 today from the whole pack and I still don’t know if it’s a male of female.


Well that sucks, i got a couple packs, did u get them from lokey? He said he had popped some recently and that they were still viable ‍


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> @Sunset_Seeds
> 
> Day 33 two plants 1 pheno 1 topped, 1 untopped Banana Breath.
> 
> ...


Looks great, very interested to see it finish up


----------



## Railage (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> Well that sucks, i got a couple packs, did u get them from lokey? He said he had popped some recently and that they were still viable ‍


Yes I got them from Lokey a little bit before you did your auctions with his collab stuff.

9/10 germinated, 1 was a good plant (male) the rest were either severely stunted or slow OGKB leaners, I killed two of them that just weren’t growing at all.

I’m down to the 1 I have in flower and the two slowest OGKB leaners that haven’t shown me their sex yet in veg, the rest are males.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> @Sunset_Seeds
> 
> Day 33 two plants 1 pheno 1 topped, 1 untopped Banana Breath.
> 
> ...


Nice dude, your running a serious flower room. What are you running for lights?


----------



## Railage (Dec 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, your running a serious flower room. What are you running for lights?


The Bananas are under Optic 8s and we have two more flower rooms with optic 8s

but anyway in that room we have one test bed under EST Tech 480s which are decent, and a row under Optic 8s.

the Peanut Butters and the rest of that room are under 900W G8LED and their red boosters and they’re all blurples.

They get the job done though, we’ve used them and had to replace a bunch cause their diodes go out, the warranty is up now so we’re gonna be switching out for a different LED.


----------



## Indoorpro (Dec 27, 2020)

Any wedding poop pics as yet?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 27, 2020)

A lot of you guysa in here appear to be running sealed rooms with co2 so figured good place to ask. Looking for recommendation for a CO2 monitor ? I don’t run any supplemental co2 abut have a feeling my soil is producing a lot of co2, want to make sure that levels are on point


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> A lot of you guysa in here appear to be running sealed rooms with co2 so figured good place to ask. Looking for recommendation for a CO2 monitor ? I don’t run any supplemental co2 abut have a feeling my soil is producing a lot of co2, want to make sure that levels are on point


I'd recommend the autopilot desktop co2 monitor, it's what I use. I just have it hanging on my wall in flower room. It doesn't connect to my co2 tank just and has constant readings of my co2 ppms. I just run my co2 tank on a mechanical timer 15/on 15/off and it works prefect, my levels are always pretty much over 1000ppms and on poiny to were I like them. The auto pilot is reasonably priced and easy to read as well. Here it is hanging on the left of the door.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> A lot of you guysa in here appear to be running sealed rooms with co2 so figured good place to ask. Looking for recommendation for a CO2 monitor ? I don’t run any supplemental co2 abut have a feeling my soil is producing a lot of co2, want to make sure that levels are on point


Also you could be right, this has happened to me before.


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 27, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Any wedding poop pics as yet?


Here is the first female of wedding poop I flowered, this pheno had small but potent buds. Not the best pictures and I had thrips starting to show up around week 7 of flower so I reset my room. I have this cut and 4 more phenos waiting on new pots for next run. I also have 2 males I picked for some F2s and to cross with my sugarcane keeper.

Ran in 20gal notill pot 3rd cycle.


Here is a Kosher Kush Breath from the same grow, not a keeper but I have 6 other females from the same pack ready for my next run too.


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 27, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Here is the first female of wedding poop I flowered, this pheno had small but potent buds. Not the best pictures and I had thrips starting to show up around week 7 of flower so I reset my room. I have this cut and 4 more phenos waiting on new pots for next run. I also have 2 males I picked for some F2s and to cross with my sugarcane keeper.
> 
> Ran in 20gal notill pot 3rd cycle.View attachment 4779568View attachment 4779569
> View attachment 4779567
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 27, 2020)

Railage said:


> Yes I got them from Lokey a little bit before you did your auctions with his collab stuff.
> 
> 9/10 germinated, 1 was a good plant (male) the rest were either severely stunted or slow OGKB leaners, I killed two of them that just weren’t growing at all.
> 
> I’m down to the 1 I have in flower and the two slowest OGKB leaners that haven’t shown me their sex yet in veg, the rest are males.


Thats lame, i hope i have better results, i got a couple packs so maybe I'll pop them all.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 28, 2020)

My last pbb until I open my last pack. This one is a stretch pheno w just a little more of the ogkb showing in the leaves than the others I’ve had. *That last one I chopped...keeper!! Tastes soooo goood!! No intersex either on seed plant.


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 28, 2020)

Moby Grape. The most Mendobreath leaner out of the bunch for sure. Really amazing plant


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 28, 2020)

Mendobreath you say!? Just got this amazing pack in!!!


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 28, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Mendobreath you say!? Just got this amazing pack in!!!
> View attachment 4780607


Amazing score


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 28, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Mendobreath you say!? Just got this amazing pack in!!!
> View attachment 4780607


Where did you snag that? Sticker is not in the right place


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Where did you snag that? Sticker is not in the right place


Do some research thats how gromer labeled them at the very beginning. Looks legit to me ‍


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> Do some research thats how gromer labeled them at the very beginning. Looks legit to me ‍


Sure they are legit...most people on this board know what they are doing when ordering but early thug pug packs can and have been easily faked especially in the auctions. I have full early Sherb, PBB, Larry bird breath and Purple Drank Breath clear packs and an empty puta breath pack. They could be one of the easiest packs to fake, all it is- is simply a plumber screen ziplock baggie with label print tag.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 29, 2020)

Or you could go to Neptune auctions and buy the same packs off of AK1STTRX he has only sold them like 10x bye now


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 29, 2020)

Came from a guy up in Canada. He has a small but amazing stash that he posted on his ig. I inquired about the the Afterglow and hit him a little low (but def not insulting) with an offer and he denied. I gave it a few days and asked him what it would take, and he gave me a number that I thought was acceptable. I asked for some more in depth pics of the heat seal (@Sunset_Seeds feels me on that one) and of the bag itself. The bag and label/placement looked legit to me, so I sent him my money. He said he has Pugs Breath and was going to hunt through that one to find a mendo keeper for himself. Looks 100% correct to me, and if not, I'll have just as much fun searching through the pack blissfully ignorant


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 29, 2020)

Got another super fire pack that should be here from Terpyseeds tomorrow. So ill have you another pic of a rare one to watch me blow out these tents with!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> Do some research thats how gromer labeled them at the very beginning. Looks legit to me ‍


Do some research...OK pal I got thug pug pack about 5 years ago, know about the clear pack cool guy! Didn't even notice your lil fucking snide, do some research comment when I wrote that response up there.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> Do some research thats how gromer labeled them at the very beginning. Looks legit to me ‍


Here's some research for ya, the nerve of some fucking people, ya no shit original thug pug came in clear coke baggies, everyone knows that dude. Has nothing to do with what I was saying or the fact that gromers original thug pug packs can easily be faked, some people on here of gotten fakes. You clearly haven't been looking thru this thread, otherwise you've noticed I've logged thug pug grows for about 2 years on here . I'm glad his pic of the pack looks legit to you, shows you don't know shit because the sticker is in the wrong place, also doesn't have the usual 2 black dots at the edge of label sticker. Here ya go, sunset seeds, the thug pug expert-


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's some research for ya, the nerve of some fucking people, ya no shit original thug pug came in clear coke baggies, everyone knows that dude. Has nothing to do with what I was saying or the fact that gromers original thug pug packs can easily be faked, some people on here of gotten fakes. You clearly haven't been looking thru this thread, otherwise you've noticed I've logged thug pug grows for about 2 years on here . I'm glad his pic of the pack looks legit to you, shows you don't know shit because the sticker is in the wrong place, also doesn't have the usual 2 black dots at the edge of label sticker. Here ya go-
> View attachment 4780904


Plz stop dude LOL. . Go to the 2nd page of this thread. First pic of original thug pug packs from first release with orange pucks label on sideways. Every clear pack you posted are obviously newer or re released stuff. Ive seen afterglow sidesways on packs before thats nothing new. Thug made zero sense labeling and keeping consistancy (diff colored pucks..dif fonts..sizes..colored labels) Glad he got mylars now but anything can be faked nowdays..mylars..labels. unless its got a cannaverify label on it or something similar.and even then you wont know its fake until you scan the thing lol.

I like your grows dude..you do a good job and contribute much and generally i enjoy reading your comments..but before posting something so aggresive and rude id back up what you say and do some resesrch some of us have been here since he first popped up and will call out stuff like this. 

In terms of his afterglow pack ..if he did research..and watched a small home grower wanna sell some packs..and story seemed legit and genuine..id say go for it.

I just recently got evicted for no reason. With no notice at my one location. I got jaws packs from 2014 amonsgt others..some old ass gems im thinking of auction/sell on my ig. I havnt tampered or messed with any ..all of jaws old packs were unsealed. How much u wanna bet if i sealed them it would raise more questions then good..but people would still question them either way. Im in a drastic financial bind . But in todays world..trust is out the fucking window. I dont blame people. Cash rules this world and the way it runs. And this market is saturated with..well the general public..this isnt just 'us' anymore.

My 2 cents. Peace.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2020)

When something can be worth over 10 times it’s original value and has no protection from fraud, expect fraud.
Personally I wouldn’t touch those old packs now, not with your money!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Plz stop dude LOL. . Go to the 2nd page of this thread. First pic of original thug pug packs from first release with orange pucks label on sideways. Every clear pack you posted are obviously newer or re released stuff. Ive seen afterglow sidesways on packs before thats nothing new. Thug made zero sense labeling and keeping consistancy (diff colored pucks..dif fonts..sizes..colored labels) Glad he got mylars now but anything can be faked nowdays..mylars..labels. unless its got a cannaverify label on it or something similar.and even then you wont know its fake until you scan the thing lol.
> 
> I like your grows dude..you do a good job and contribute much and generally i enjoy reading your comments..but before posting something so aggresive and rude id back up what you say and do some resesrch some of us have been here since he first popped up and will call out stuff like this.
> 
> ...


Ya...dude I hear you and very early pack were placed that way but most clear packs after 2016-17 label went in front middle towards the top with the pug cardboard cutout logo in bag facing opposite side. I got my puta breath and sherb breath packs you see there in 2017, my buddy also scored packs in 2016. The other 2- Larry Bird Breath and Purple Drank are from low-key for sure, newer packs. Also did you not read my message, I said his are mostly likely legit, was just giving a heads up and looking out for people on this thread dude, go look at neptune auctions- pretty much all those thug pug packs are fakes and people are buying em up. Thug is probably one of, if not the most faked packs out there right now. I know you can fake the orange packs, but the clear coke baggies breath packs are very, very easy to fake. Fuck dude saw meat breath auction for $1500, just better to be careful. Sorry for you eviction man, that fucking sucks.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 29, 2020)

Yea everyone just needs to take a deep breath. Just seeds after all, hopefully this thread doesn’t turn into the green point shit show. Some of the best growers on this site post in here, let’s keep it positive!


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 29, 2020)

I scored fire marshal billy and peacemaker from altitudes drop yesterday. May sell some thug packs soon got a lot of outdoor projects now


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Yea everyone just needs to take a deep breath. Just seeds after all, hopefully this thread doesn’t turn into the green point shit show. Some of the best growers on this site post in here, let’s keep it positive!


No don't worry- it won't, I honestly was just busting balls, we got love over here in the thug pug thread, any disagreements usually get solved by a simple-sorry, my bad...acknowledge and move on, we have a great crew up in here!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude I hear you and very early pack were placed that way but most clear packs after 2016-17 label went in front middle towards the top with the pug cardboard cutout logo in bag facing opposite side. I got my puta breath and sherb breath packs you see there in 2017, my buddy also scored packs in 2016. The other 2- Larry Bird Breath and Purple Drank are from low-key for sure, newer packs. Also did you not read my message, I said his are mostly likely legit, was just giving a heads up and looking out for people on this thread dude, go look at neptune auctions- pretty much all those thug pug packs are fakes and people are buying em up. Thug is probably one if the most faked packs out there right now. I know you can fake the orange packs, but the clear coke baggies breath packs are very, very easy to fake. Fuck dude saw meat breath auction for $1500, just better to be careful. Sorry for you eviction man, that fucking sucks.


Yea bro i re read my reply and disliked some wording i put sounded harsher then i intended.. and you seem good..sounded like you wernt in best mood when you replied to homie. I guess all im saying is what you were saying..be careful. At the end of the day people do what they want with there money. If they dont research and inquire then get sold fakes and come here and post..there the people who should be getting fakes. I feel dude did his due diligence . 

@ianc4990 when u grow those afterglow lets see the pics. Only way to find out whats in there.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea bro i re read my reply and disliked some wording i put sounded harsher then i intended.. and you seem good..sounded like you wernt in best mood when you replied to homie. I guess all im saying is what you were saying..be careful. At the end of the day people do what they want with there money. If they dont research and inquire then get sold fakes and come here and post..there the people who should be getting fakes. I feel dude did his due diligence .
> 
> @ianc4990 when u grow those afterglow lets see the pics. Only way to find out whats in there.


Ya dude you hit the nail on the head with that I wasn't in the best mood, I threw out my back last night in grow room, picking up and pouring 5 gal buckets of r/o water. Seriously going to start wearing my copper fit weight belt everytime I'm doing work down there. I seem to pull lower back muscle every couple of months, only hurts for like 2-3 days but it really fucking hurts to the point I can't get comfortable and walk like I have a eggplant up my ass, lol.
Ya also I feel like most of the people who buy the highly over-priced fake thug pug packs on Neptune are some jr. high-school kid that stole his mom's cc.


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 29, 2020)

We got some keyboard warriors in this thread lmfao. All i said is his earliest packs the labels went that way, snide comment eh you sound like a fun guy to be around already.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> We got some keyboard warriors in this thread lmfao. All i said is his earliest packs the labels went that way, snide comment eh you sound like a fun guy to be around already.


O fuck off dude


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 29, 2020)

With pleasure, thx for your expert advice


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea bro i re read my reply and disliked some wording i put sounded harsher then i intended.. and you seem good..sounded like you wernt in best mood when you replied to homie. I guess all im saying is what you were saying..be careful. At the end of the day people do what they want with there money. If they dont research and inquire then get sold fakes and come here and post..there the people who should be getting fakes. I feel dude did his due diligence .
> 
> @ianc4990 when u grow those afterglow lets see the pics. Only way to find out whats in there.


Ya seriously ianc get those beans wet, that would be a pack I'd would on the lookout for a desirable male in to make some crosses


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> With pleasure, thx for your expert advice


You're welcome sunset....mwah mwah...I am an asshole at times


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Just saw on Neptune's instagram- they're going to be selling tikimadman cuts on their "clone" website to all 50 states. I wonder if they're testing the waters to integrate into becoming a fulltime clone vendor, don't know how I feel about that. Wow times have changed-


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Would you guys agree that Neptune Seedbank is probably the biggest online seedbank for us in the good ole' USA in terms of how much sales they do. They're definitely a solid seedbank in terms of service, very fast- always had my seed in under a week, usually at my door in 4-5 days from when I placed and order. Some other solid, smaller stateside seedbanks I've also ordered from with success are gloseedbank, deeplyrooted, harvestmutual, terpyseeds, phenohut and oregoneliteseeds(probably wouldn't consider oes a smaller seedbank).


----------



## Balockaye (Dec 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Would you guys agree that Neptune Seedbank is probably the biggest online seedbank for us in the good ole' USA in terms of how much sales they do. They're definitely a solid seedbank in terms of service, very fast- always had my seed in under a week, usually at my door in 4-5 days from when I placed and order. Some other solid, smaller stateside seedbanks I've also ordered from with success are gloseedbank, deeplyrooted, harvestmutual, terpyseeds, phenohut and oregoneliteseeds(probably wouldn't consider oes a smaller seedbank).


I would agree with that. I saw an interview with neptune and darkhorse and the owner of neptune said he owns multiple seedbank websites. Something about more ways to reach everyone. He seems like a smart business man. I have always had good service though neptune. It will be interesting when they start selling clones. On one hand it will be nice for people like me who don’t have any connections. On the other hand it depends on whose clones they sell and if it turns the same as the auction site where anyone can sell their products. I would think if breeders start selling their clones the price for seeds and clones will probably go down.


----------



## Indoorpro (Dec 29, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Here is the first female of wedding poop I flowered, this pheno had small but potent buds. Not the best pictures and I had thrips starting to show up around week 7 of flower so I reset my room. I have this cut and 4 more phenos waiting on new pots for next run. I also have 2 males I picked for some F2s and to cross with my sugarcane keeper.
> 
> Ran in 20gal notill pot 3rd cycle.View attachment 4779568View attachment 4779569
> View attachment 4779567
> ...


Thx you bud... looks fire


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No don't worry- it won't, I honestly was just busting balls, we got love over here in the thug pug thread, any disagreements usually get solved by a simple-sorry, my bad...acknowledge and move on, we have a great crew up in here!


Sunset is my dude, and he's new to the forum. He was just having my back, but I told him I've started some unneeded drama. All love around here guys.....except for Chad, fuck Chad


----------



## Silencio (Dec 29, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> I would agree with that. I saw an interview with neptune and darkhorse and the owner of neptune said he owns multiple seedbank websites. Something about more ways to reach everyone. He seems like a smart business man. I have always had good service though neptune. It will be interesting when they start selling clones. On one hand it will be nice for people like me who don’t have any connections. On the other hand it depends on whose clones they sell and if it turns the same as the auction site where anyone can sell their products. I would think if breeders start selling their clones the price for seeds and clones will probably go down.


Terpy was saying they approach the smaller banks with a contract to vend for them.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya seriously ianc get those beans wet, that would be a pack I'd would on the lookout for a desirable male in to make some crosses


Yea, its going to be a bit before they get popped. I want to find some keepers from other thug packs to hit with a mendo of my own. Ive got a few cuts right now (mac1, sundae driver, wedding cake, kushmints) that I want to chuck at too


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Yea, its going to be a bit before they get popped. I want to find some keepers from other thug packs to hit with a mendo of my own. Ive got a few cuts right now (mac1, sundae driver, wedding cake, kushmints) that I want to chuck at too
> View attachment 4781245


Wow those are the realist, most legit looking fakes I ever seen, good work.
Haha jk dude, wow! fuck man that's a serious collection, I'm guessing with inflation, your collection is worth well over $7k. Damn dude and I thought I had alot have 15 packs of thug pug.


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 29, 2020)

Do any of you guys have a extra pack of pugs breath that is willing to ship to Canada msg @foxseedsco Instagram


----------



## CannaBobble (Dec 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Yea, its going to be a bit before they get popped. I want to find some keepers from other thug packs to hit with a mendo of my own. Ive got a few cuts right now (mac1, sundae driver, wedding cake, kushmints) that I want to chuck at too
> View attachment 4781245


Now I know why I can't find any TP genetics out there


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Here a bunch of garlic breath2 about 17 days from flip, I have to screenshot my pics...for some reason it's not letting me attach from images on here-


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Wow those are the realist, most legit looking fakes I ever seen, good work.
> Haha jk dude, wow! fuck man that's a serious collection, I'm guessing with inflation, your collection is worth well over $7k. Damn dude and I thought I had alot have 15 packs of thug pug.


Id say that, or more. There are a few packs in there that draw good money. And some amazing packs that everyone sleeps on. Ive paid dearly for a few of the packs that I NEEDED lol. It all comes back in the end, so why not indulge!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> We got some keyboard warriors in this thread lmfao. All i said is his earliest packs the labels went that way, snide comment eh you sound like a fun guy to be around already.


Unnecessary.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Id say that, or more. There are a few packs in there that draw good money. And some amazing packs that everyone sleeps on. Ive paid dearly for a few of the packs that I NEEDED lol. It all comes back in the end, so why not indulge!


Ya I did a quick count but rounded down at $200 a pack probably closer to $9k.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 30, 2020)

Horror has clones sells the same shit that all most everyone else has and is way over priced . Hope Neptune is Different and more like West Coast Connoiesseur and has some Elite breeding stock not the everyday bullshit which will piss some off with the 2000 price tags but not me and me is all i really care about


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Horror has clones sells the same shit that all most everyone else has and is way over priced . Hope Neptune is Different and more like West Coast Connoiesseur and has some Elite breeding stock not the everyday bullshit which will piss some off with the 2000 price tags but not me and me is all i really care about


If I’m not mistaken horror is owned by Neptune


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Horror has clones sells the same shit that all most everyone else has and is way over priced . Hope Neptune is Different and more like West Coast Connoiesseur and has some Elite breeding stock not the everyday bullshit which will piss some off with the 2000 price tags but not me and me is all i really care about


Ya pretty sure it will be pricey breeder stuff which is good.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeeeeaaaaaaa booooooiiiiiiiii. 2 day priority only took like 10 days.


----------



## CannaBobble (Dec 30, 2020)

You did better than I. I have a pack of genetics coming from MI and one from Cali and both of them are going on 14+ days now. Been stuck at processing facilities for days now.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Some places lost their sorting and tracking machines


----------



## CannaBobble (Dec 30, 2020)

So outside of Horror, who are some reputable clone places for online delivery? I seem to have problems locating any for some reason. TIA


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Dec 30, 2020)

Heres all my fake packs, including my fake galaxy vial. Not pictured thugs breath i opened but haven't soaked and 30 unicorn poop f2's


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Sunset_Seeds said:


> Heres all my fake packs, including my fake galaxy vial. Not pictured thugs breath i opened but haven't soaked and 30 unicorn poop f2's


Flexing on the homies!


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Yeeeeaaaaaaa booooooiiiiiiiii. 2 day priority only took like 10 days. View attachment 4782339


Where is this from


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

This is just me but I never got spending money and just rolling with one breeder, I get it if you're reselling and it's an investment. I have 15 thugpug packs and I think that's to much. I'd rather snag packs from multiple different breeders, like I have.
I have a lot of packs, I'm not really sure how many, I'd guess about 100??all different breeders such as- Wyeast, archive, compound, csi Humboldt, founding fathers genetics, sincity seeds, dungeon vault genetics, crane city, old tga, in-house, envy, cannarado, clearwater etc. Not saying or talking about this guy or anyone here but I've seen some people that have seed collections worth 5k+ and they're growing in a 5x5 tent, nothing wrong with that, I'd just prioritize differently but that's me. Don't know why you'd wouldn't take that money and instead of dropping stacks on seed packs invest in upgrading your grow room, equipment- frame in a room, get mini split installed, upgrade your lights....I dont know that's just me and what I did. If you have a basement or a spare bedroom, you can install a mini split and frame in a proper growroom. I did..To each his own.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This is just me but I never got spending money and just rolling with one breeder, I get it if you're reselling and it's an investment. I have 15 thugpug packs and I think that's to much. I'd rather snag packs from multiple different breeders, like I have.
> I have a lot of packs, I'm not really sure how many, I'd guess about 100??all different breeders such as- Wyeast, archive, compound, csi Humboldt, founding fathers genetics, sincity seeds, dungeon vault genetics, crane city, old tga, in-house, envy, cannarado, clearwater etc. Not saying or talking about this guy or anyone here but I've seen some people that have seed collections worth 5k+ and they're growing in a 5x5 tent, nothing wrong with that, I'd just prioritize differently but that's me. Don't know why you'd wouldn't take that money and instead of dropping stacks on seed packs invest in upgrading your grow room, equipment- frame in a room, get mini split installed, upgrade your lights....I dont know that's just me and what I did. If you have a basement or a spare bedroom, you can install a mini split and frame in a proper growroom. I did..To each his own.


Seeds are addictive, I have seen fools with a collection they couldn’t grow out in 5 lifetimes. I just think of all those seeds that won’t be viable by the time someone does try to grow them. It’s a shame really.


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 31, 2020)

I pay alot more for my seeds over my indoor set up, because I’m mainly a outdoor grower. What’s weird to me is these guys with 10+ k of hype fruit cookies crosses fems/autos that have basically the same bastardized genome of bagseed by different growers renamed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

Foxseeds said:


> I pay alot more for my seeds over my indoor set up, because I’m mainly a outdoor grower. What’s weird to me is these guys with 10+ k of hype fruit cookies crosses fems/autos that have basically the same bastardized genome of bagseed by different growers renamed.


Ya dude, I seriously don't get the auto shit. I mean it's not bad for outdoor growers who do not have ideal weather conditions for growing and want early harvests/ multiple harvests. I find auto flowers to be very lacking in every aspect of of what quality flower should be. Potency, terps, bag appeal especially with trich content from what I've seen in autos is seriously lacking compared to photos. I know a women who owns a seed bank, when we last spoke she was laughing while telling me auto's are her best seller, she said she couldn't believe it either but she sells alot, and does very well from sales and they make up a big % of her profits.

I do agree collecting beans is super addictive, as you know I have the itch and my ordering of beans borders on a problem, lol. You guys know I have a fairly decent size flower room, another pheno hunting area upstairs in my house, and partnered with buddy doing another grow...even with all that it would take me years upon years to go thru, pop, and phenohunt my seed collection. I'm slowing my roll now buying seeds because it's getting to the point where you can definitely have way to many and it's not logical to keep acquiring pricey packs, even with proper vac sealed storage/silca packs/freezer storage etc. they will only be viable for so long and germination rate % will go down after 4 years for sure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

^The viability I noticed is iffy already with some of these popular genetics consisting of way overcrossed, renamed gelato- polyhybrids. Even on this board we've seen some whack germination, just completely non-viable mutant seedlings that might pop deformed than quickly bite the dust. I've got to say I notice this much more in the last 3 years to say 10 years ago. So with already sometimes iffy viability in some popular genetics I can't imagine doing too well in 5 years when trying to pop. Just food for thought.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2020)

I just popped some seeds I made 8 years ago and the couple that didn’t go were ones I would have been dubious of from this year. It definitely depends on storage.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I just popped some seeds I made 8 years ago and the couple that didn’t go were ones I would have been dubious of from this year. It definitely depends on storage.


Ya for sure, I have mine in a airtight small cooler right now, probably good for a few years but will eventually move some into vac sealed bags and w/silca packs to wick away any moisture.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Ya I keep them in a cooler with silica packs. I live in the desert but have kept them in the 60s is all.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

Next pack I'm popping is wyeast marshmallow og in January.
After that I have to make some choices and will have to get rid and sadly start fazing out some of my cuts. What would you guys recommend running next from some these seeds packs I have, rounded it down to these strains I want to run lol-

Wyeast- Kings Chalice

Thug pug- Larry Bird Breath
Mule Fuel
Pure Michigan 2.0
Putrid Michigan
Billy
Puta Breath 2.0

DVG- Purple Jellato
Most Valuable Purps
Lemon Slushie

Sin City Seeds-
Nightmare Cookies
Luxor
Bluemintz
Sin Valley og

Clearwater- Sugar Rush
Apple tartz
Brain Stew

Cannarado
Meat pie
Roasted Garlic Cookies
Twins

Tga- Querkle
Cuve'e
Astro Snaps
Chernobyl

Karma- Biker Kush

BOG- Sour Boggle


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Next pack I'm popping is wyeast marshmallow og in January.
> After that I have to make some choices and will have to get rid and sadly start fazing out some of my cuts. What would you guys recommend running next from some these seeds packs I have, rounded it down to these strains I want to run lol-
> 
> Wyeast- Kings Chalice
> ...


Decisions!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

I probably will pop the karma biker kush by summer because I want to look for a solid male in that pack, also stayed tuned guys and gals... I'll be doing a big run of the compound jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) breeders cut in February. I haven't been this excited to run a strain in a while!


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 31, 2020)

I flipped my garlic breath 2.0 today.
I really wanted to find a stud but only found a couple fast growing wooden stem male phenos and 1 slow growing mutant OGKB leaning kinda, really thick hollow stem, decent stem rub. 
Took a clone of my average male, but going to roll the dice on the mutant for f2s for my keeper garlic. Will be fun to test lol. 
I hope my outdoor male hunt goes better with Kayas koffee bx2 and fire marshal billy.


----------



## Railage (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I have, rounded it down to these strains I want to run lol-
> Thug pug- Larry Bird Breath


*triggered*

Nightmare Cookies is one I wanna run.

2021 though I want to run Michigan Mouth
Dosido X Blueberry Syrup F2 from Calco

and I want to do something from Sin City, I have two packs of Sin Mint Cookies but I might pick something else up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> *triggered*
> 
> Nightmare Cookies is one I wanna run.
> 
> ...


Hell ya man, crazy all the strains we have picked up from thug pug other breeders are making crosses with now.
Sin city gear is fire and they've been around for awhile seedjunky has used there strains in crosses, the luxor also looks crazy good, heard powernap is great as well. You should run sinmint cookies, I almost snagged that pack as well but they were all out by the time I checked out on glo.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This is just me but I never got spending money and just rolling with one breeder, I get it if you're reselling and it's an investment. I have 15 thugpug packs and I think that's to much. I'd rather snag packs from multiple different breeders, like I have.
> I have a lot of packs, I'm not really sure how many, I'd guess about 100??all different breeders such as- Wyeast, archive, compound, csi Humboldt, founding fathers genetics, sincity seeds, dungeon vault genetics, crane city, old tga, in-house, envy, cannarado, clearwater etc. Not saying or talking about this guy or anyone here but I've seen some people that have seed collections worth 5k+ and they're growing in a 5x5 tent, nothing wrong with that, I'd just prioritize differently but that's me. Don't know why you'd wouldn't take that money and instead of dropping stacks on seed packs invest in upgrading your grow room, equipment- frame in a room, get mini split installed, upgrade your lights....I dont know that's just me and what I did. If you have a basement or a spare bedroom, you can install a mini split and frame in a proper growroom. I did..To each his own.


But how many seeds do you pop in a year? You could look at someone's seed collection thinking its a lifetime worth of seeds, but if they pop a pack ever 2 or 3 weeks, or does a 1000 seed pop, it could only last a bit. Ive got a ton of thug pug, but thats because he had a huge range to select from. He had like 4 breeding studs and hit stuff from hype to old school with them. He breeds for flavor, and thats what I'm looking for. Im a basement grower, but chop every 21 days. I bought some packs looking for keepers, and some packs looking for studs. Thug definately isn't my whole vault though. Another reason I like sticking with one breeder, is that some breeders breed for different environments, some indoor, some outdoor, some hid lights, some led. I try to run gear that I've seen run in similar environments to mine, so there is documented environment stability. I try and learn about new breeders all the time, but nothing wrong with finding something and rolling with it.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hell ya man, crazy all the strains we have picked up from thug pug other breeders are making crosses with now.
> Sin city gear is fire and they've been around for awhile seedjunky has used there strains in crosses, the luxor also looks crazy good, heard powernap is great as well. You should run sinmint cookies, I almost snagged that pack as well but they were all out by the time I checked out on glo.


SOOO many breeders working with gromers stuff now!


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

If ANYONE has a way to find out the release dates or the order gromer released his strains, that would be a HUGE help. I know some of my packs are getting old and gromer said that without his og instagram page, he has no info to help. Would be nice to be able to pop the oldest packs first!


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Next pack I'm popping is wyeast marshmallow og in January.
> After that I have to make some choices and will have to get rid and sadly start fazing out some of my cuts. What would you guys recommend running next from some these seeds packs I have, rounded it down to these strains I want to run lol-
> 
> Wyeast- Kings Chalice
> ...


Puta 2.0 and Biker Kush are both catching my eye, I would love to see either grown out to their full potential.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

yobotfarmsca said:


> Where is this from


Terpyseeds


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Puta 2.0 and Biker Kush are both catching my eye, I would love to see either grown out to their full potential.


Ya I will run the puta 2.0 in the new year..simply for the fact that the original puta breath was my favorite thug pug strain, wish I could get my hands on the original pack, tried a few times but was quoted ridiculously high $$$ and was all set


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This is just me but I never got spending money and just rolling with one breeder, I get it if you're reselling and it's an investment. I have 15 thugpug packs and I think that's to much. I'd rather snag packs from multiple different breeders, like I have.
> I have a lot of packs, I'm not really sure how many, I'd guess about 100??all different breeders such as- Wyeast, archive, compound, csi Humboldt, founding fathers genetics, sincity seeds, dungeon vault genetics, crane city, old tga, in-house, envy, cannarado, clearwater etc. Not saying or talking about this guy or anyone here but I've seen some people that have seed collections worth 5k+ and they're growing in a 5x5 tent, nothing wrong with that, I'd just prioritize differently but that's me. Don't know why you'd wouldn't take that money and instead of dropping stacks on seed packs invest in upgrading your grow room, equipment- frame in a room, get mini split installed, upgrade your lights....I dont know that's just me and what I did. If you have a basement or a spare bedroom, you can install a mini split and frame in a proper growroom. I did..To each his own.


I agree with you, some people on insta have thug collections of 30+ packs, and I doubt half of them will be able to unload them for resale since they arent trustworthy like seedbanks. Nobody should really need 3+ of the same pack to find a keeper, especially when they have other packs made from the same stud.

I bought 9 packs of thug which for me is a bit much considering I only grow for personal smoke, but I payed roughly 90usd for each so it wasnt a very big investment at the time. The main reason I bought 9 packs was the wide variety of different elite cuts he breeds with and the stability of his gear. I've had my eyes on GMO, wedding cake, dosido, and coots strain "The one" for awhile but never got to try them since I dont buy bud, and thug had crosses with all of them and even some without mendobreath as a parent. 

The way I see it is I have around 2 packs to hunt with each of the genetics I'm looking to try: 2 packs with GMO genetics, 2 packs wedding cake, 2 mr stinky, 2 meatloaf, 2 kosher, 1 dosido, 1 The One, and then a ton of mendo breath mixed in there. If I can find a non mendo dominant keeper of each of the strains I'm looking for then I'll be set, and will probably have backup seeds in case anything happens to my clone collection.


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 31, 2020)

I just made a instagram account to post pictures of my grows. I just posted a pic of my seed collection if anyone wants to check it out the name is @Cocabam. I have Wedding poop and KKB that will be transplanted in the next week for my next grow, and I will be popping some banana runtz and more sugarcane in a week also. I'll make sure to post the finished thug flowers here for you guys so no need to follow if you dont want to.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I agree with you, some people on insta have thug collections of 30+ packs, and I doubt half of them will be able to unload them for resale since they arent trustworthy like seedbanks. Nobody should really need 3+ of the same pack to find a keeper, especially when they have other packs made from the same stud.
> 
> I bought 9 packs of thug which for me is a bit much considering I only grow for personal smoke, but I payed roughly 90usd for each so it wasnt a very big investment at the time. The main reason I bought 9 packs was the wide variety of different elite cuts he breeds with and the stability of his gear. I've had my eyes on GMO, wedding cake, dosido, and coots strain "The one" for awhile but never got to try them since I dont buy bud, and thug had crosses with all of them and even some without mendobreath as a parent.
> 
> The way I see it is I have around 2 packs to hunt with each of the genetics I'm looking to try: 2 packs with GMO genetics, 2 packs wedding cake, 2 mr stinky, 2 meatloaf, 2 kosher, 1 dosido, 1 The One, and then a ton of mendo breath mixed in there. If I can find a non mendo dominant keeper of each of the strains I'm looking for then I'll be set, and will probably have backup seeds in case anything happens to my clone collection.


I really thinks there's a decent amount of people who collect seed packs that don't even grow these days.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I really thinks there's a decent amount of people who collect seed packs that don't even grow these days.


I think you’re right


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Terpyseeds


nice i landed the garlic rest was gone least terp is being realistic


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think you’re right


i was collecting before growing, reselling n all. now i just pop lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I just made a instagram account to post pictures of my grows. I just posted a pic of my seed collection if anyone wants to check it out the name is @Cocabam. I have Wedding poop and KKB that will be transplanted in the next week for my next grow, and I will be popping some banana runtz and more sugarcane in a week also. I'll make sure to post the finished thug flowers here for you guys so no need to follow if you dont want to.


I just followed you I think...you have the stealie avatar?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> But how many seeds do you pop in a year? You could look at someone's seed collection thinking its a lifetime worth of seeds, but if they pop a pack ever 2 or 3 weeks, or does a 1000 seed pop, it could only last a bit. Ive got a ton of thug pug, but thats because he had a huge range to select from. He had like 4 breeding studs and hit stuff from hype to old school with them. He breeds for flavor, and thats what I'm looking for. Im a basement grower, but chop every 21 days. I bought some packs looking for keepers, and some packs looking for studs. Thug definately isn't my whole vault though. Another reason I like sticking with one breeder, is that some breeders breed for different environments, some indoor, some outdoor, some hid lights, some led. I try to run gear that I've seen run in similar environments to mine, so there is documented environment stability. I try and learn about new breeders all the time, but nothing wrong with finding something and rolling with it.
> View attachment 4783113View attachment 4783114View attachment 4783115View attachment 4783116View attachment 4783117


You should run some dungeon vault, he has some of the terpiest flower around, his gear tastes and smells like candy dude, you'd probably love it if you haven't tried any of his strains...I highly recommend


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If I’m not mistaken horror is owned by Neptune





ianc4990 said:


> But how many seeds do you pop in a year? You could look at someone's seed collection thinking its a lifetime worth of seeds, but if they pop a pack ever 2 or 3 weeks, or does a 1000 seed pop, it could only last a bit. Ive got a ton of thug pug, but thats because he had a huge range to select from. He had like 4 breeding studs and hit stuff from hype to old school with them. He breeds for flavor, and thats what I'm looking for. Im a basement grower, but chop every 21 days. I bought some packs looking for keepers, and some packs looking for studs. Thug definately isn't my whole vault though. Another reason I like sticking with one breeder, is that some breeders breed for different environments, some indoor, some outdoor, some hid lights, some led. I try to run gear that I've seen run in similar environments to mine, so there is documented environment stability. I try and learn about new breeders all the time, but nothing wrong with finding something and rolling with it.
> View attachment 4783113View attachment 4783114View attachment 4783115View attachment 4783116View attachment 4783117


You really don't need that alien rock candy i mean it trash anyways and since i'm a nice guy and all i will personal dispose of the pack for you .


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You should run some dungeon vault, he has some of the terpiest flower around, his gear tastes and smells like candy dude, you'd probably love it if you haven't tried any of his strains...I highly recommend


I've been eyeing DVG, but have been waiting for their next big thing after the PJ. Ive also been looking at Wy-East (just ran a freebie seed of Gelato Twist, was a pain to trim but super greasy). Also been wanting to try some AKBB for some older genetics redone. Alot of my thug packs were 80 bucks, so I was thinking I'd rather get it now, rather than regret it later. If you look on gromers instagram, a TON of his newest crosses are turning out AMAZING, so I'm glad I didn't hesitate.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If I’m not mistaken horror is owned by Neptune


Naw it's Superior or Platinum i forget which it is tho .


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> You really don't need that alien rock candy i mean it trash anyways and since i'm a nice guy and all i will personal dispose of the pack for you .


I got the last pack of ARC, but shopccsb.com has a few of their older selections left.


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I just followed you I think...you have the stealie avatar?


Yea that's me, I love the dead so it was one of the first pictures on my camera roll. I followed you too, your grow room and flower pics look dope!


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I just made a instagram account to post pictures of my grows. I just posted a pic of my seed collection if anyone wants to check it out the name is @Cocabam. I have Wedding poop and KKB that will be transplanted in the next week for my next grow, and I will be popping some banana runtz and more sugarcane in a week also. I'll make sure to post the finished thug flowers here for you guys so no need to follow if you dont want to.


Dude ima bout to make a ig aswll I’ll follow you


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

ig - chuckin_pollen


----------



## Luthais (Dec 31, 2020)

GLO seedbank down?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 31, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I've been eyeing DVG, but have been waiting for their next big thing after the PJ. Ive also been looking at Wy-East (just ran a freebie seed of Gelato Twist, was a pain to trim but super greasy). Also been wanting to try some AKBB for some older genetics redone. Alot of my thug packs were 80 bucks, so I was thinking I'd rather get it now, rather than regret it later. If you look on gromers instagram, a TON of his newest crosses are turning out AMAZING, so I'm glad I didn't hesitate.


Ya bud I wasn't referring to you when I was talking about people buying up stacks worth of packs, you're a grower, you like thug pug, do you. I'm more talking about the people that just buy packs to post pics of their seed packs and think they're hot shit yet can't even grow. I also think variety is the key to growing, I admit I don't like to get locked in on one breeders strain, I like and welcome the challenge of different breeders work. I myself will be heading down the the more sour/fuel strains in the new year. 
Dvg purple jellato is hands down the best 33 cross I ever grown, multiple phenos of every shade of purple and some of the strongest potency I've ever gotten in a 33. I got a pheno that was legit almost black.


----------



## Budderton (Jan 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya bud I wasn't referring to you when I was talking about people buying up stacks worth of packs, you're a grower, you like thug pug, do you. I'm more talking about the people that just buy packs to post pics of their seed packs and think they're hot shit yet can't even grow. I also think variety is the key to growing, I admit I don't like to get locked in on one breeders strain, I like and welcome the challenge of different breeders work. I myself will be heading down the the more sour/fuel strains in the new year.
> Dvg purple jellato is hands down the best 33 cross I ever grown, multiple phenos of every shade of purple and some of the strongest potency I've ever gotten in a 33. I got a pheno that was legit almost black.


I got a nice one from Lemon Shush. No citrus, straight peach/watermelon gummies terps that stay loud after the cure. Flower room smells like a candy shop. Lights just came on in this pic, so their a little sleepy, and I'm fighting the thrip battle, as you may notice.

I put a nice brother to this onto Biker kush from Karma. That Biker is a nice one, would recommend you pop those. If you got version one, those seeds gotta be getting old.

Here's a meat male, to get back to Thug Pug.
Oh and Happy New year everyone!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2021)

Budderton said:


> I got a nice one from Lemon Shush. No citrus, straight peach/watermelon gummies terps that stay loud after the cure. Flower room smells like a candy shop. Lights just came on in this pic, so their a little sleepy, and I'm fighting the thrip battle, as you may notice.View attachment 4783712
> 
> I put a nice brother to this onto Biker kush from Karma. That Biker is a nice one, would recommend you pop those. If you got version one, those seeds gotta be getting old.
> 
> ...


Nice dude, those all look great, that's actually what I got...its the lemon slush not the lemon slushie. The one you and I have is a lemon Grove cross. The slushie is a lemon tree cross. 
Your pic looks like a beast and very fucking dank, i can only imagine the smell.


----------



## Budderton (Jan 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, those all look great, that's actually what I got...its the lemon slush not the lemon slushie. The one you and I have is a lemon Grove cross. The slushie is a lemon tree cross.
> Your pic looks like a beast and very fucking dank, i can only imagine the smell.





Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, those all look great, that's actually what I got...its the lemon slush not the lemon slushie. The one you and I have is a lemon Grove cross. The slushie is a lemon tree cross.
> Your pic looks like a beast and very fucking dank, i can only imagine the smell.


Thanks. The smell is unbelievable, almost artificial. I select for whole plant, dry sieve hash, and this one's trich production is on point as well. I plan on putting some work into this one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Thanks. The smell is unbelievable, almost artificial. I select for whole plant, dry sieve hash, and this one's trich production is on point as well. I plan on putting some work into this one.


That pic of the budding plant that's almost done is lemon slush right? Ya some of DVG stuff is crazy, most candy terps I have ever smelt or tasted, some phenos don't even smell like weed, I had a brandywine pheno that reeked like a just opened bag of grape big league chew


----------



## Budderton (Jan 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That pic of the budding plant that's almost done is lemon slush right? Ya some of DVG stuff is crazy, most candy terps I have ever smelt or tasted, some phenos don't even smell like weed, I had a brandywine pheno that reeked like a just opened bag of grape big league chew


Yep, it's Lemon slush.


----------



## Budderton (Jan 1, 2021)

Gonna put some meat on it to see what pops up.
Should be some grossness.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Yep, it's Lemon slush.


Ya I could tell it was a dvg plant, wasn't sure though cause you mentioned the biker kush, looks great man


----------



## Budderton (Jan 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I could tell it was a dvg plant, wasn't sure though cause you mentioned the biker kush, looks great man


I saw you had it on your list of beans you might pop and wanted to let you know it's a good one in my opinion.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2021)

Budderton said:


> I saw you had it on your list of beans you might pop and wanted to let you know it's a good one in my opinion.


Nice good to know, go to the in-house thread check out these Dolato I'm running...all the same pheno, have this one plant that is wacky and had almost no stretch, at all


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2021)

Some garlic breath day 20 under MH and HPS, sorry about the cropped pic- riu won't let me attach from camera images, only screenshots, keep getting like 3 different error codes-


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Some garlic breath day 20 under MH and HPS, sorry about the cropped pic- riu won't let me attach from camera images, only screenshots, keep getting like 3 different error codes-
> View attachment 4785052


Honestly it looks like gmo without the incredible lankiness. I’m drooling on the thought!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Railage (Jan 3, 2021)

Day 18 Larry Bird Breath FEMALE finally aka OGKBirdbreath


----------



## Railage (Jan 3, 2021)

Also day 40 Banana Breath and then Peanut Butter Breath.

I want to pick up another PBB pack and maybe try to find one a little chubbier, but I love that PBB great work weed, really helps with my lower back pain.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

Just took down the last 2 of my raptor a/c hoods...remember when these were all the rage like 10 years ago? I had some great years with these bad boys, still think their really great a/c hoods, just unnecessarily big.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

Railage said:


> Also day 40 Banana Breath and then Peanut Butter Breath.
> 
> I want to pick up another PBB pack and maybe try to find one a little chubbier, but I love that PBB great work weed, really helps with my lower back pain.
> 
> View attachment 4785389View attachment 4785390View attachment 4785391View attachment 4785392


Damn looking fucking great, as always Railage!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just took down the last 2 of my raptor a/c hoods...remember when these were all the rage like 10 years ago? I had some great years with these bad boys, still think their really great a/c hoods, just unnecessarily big.
> View attachment 4785515


What are you replacing them with? The wings?
Your space is pro! I love it!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> What are you replacing them with? The wings?
> Your space is pro! I love it!


I switched all my hoods over to the large adjust-a-wing batwing style open hood on one side of room and medium sized adjust-a-wing hoods on other side of room. Reason I went with 2 medium sized is on the back side of room towards the wall with mini split, the large adjust-a-wing are to big for that side and the hoods would rub up against the mini-split. My raptors were touching the minisplit. I think it would have been fine going with 2 large adjust-a-wing on that side and let em brush up against mini split but figured why do that? I like to keep my room neat and just seem logical to put up 2 medium sized adjust-a-wing hoods and have a space between mini-split and hood, don't think they should be they should be that close. The difference is not that extreme either. If you look at the pic I posted on pg 398 here of the garlic breaths you can see the difference- the medium sized hood with hps on left and large size hood with MH on right, both adjust-a-wings.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Ya I was noticing that. It does look much cleaner, elegant really. Not stuffed in there. Those wings are the cats ass!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Ya I was noticing that. It does look much cleaner, elegant really. Not stuffed in there. Those wings are the cats ass!


Dude those raptors standing up like they are in that pic above- fucking fell down on my leg. I was grabbing soil behind them and was watering the plants in the shelf rack and boom, they came crashing down while I was turned around. Fucking hurt like a mofo.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 3, 2021)

Yea those raptor hoods not a joke when it comes to weight. Are they the 8inch?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yea those raptor hoods not a joke when it comes to weight. Are they the 8inch?


Nah they're the 6" flange but they're almost the same size width and length of the 8"...they're slightly smaller


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

It's funny seeing all the trends in growing over the years... With the air cooled hoods is used to be the bigger the better, definitely not the case anymore- in fact it's quite the opposite, especially if you can get the same or better light spread with a reflector a quarter of the size of those xl fuckers. I still like the umbrella/vertical bulb style parabolic hoods though, they have been around for ever.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> It's funny seeing all the trends in growing over the years... With the air cooled hoods is used to be the bigger the better, definitely not the case anymore- in fact it's quite the opposite, especially if you can get the same or better light spread with a reflector a quarter of the size of those xl fuckers. I still like the umbrella/vertical bulb style parabolic hoods though, they have been around for ever.


Yea I have had mine since the beginning of time haha. Originally went 8inch since I had to use the fan to help remove the heat from the tent.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yea I have had mine since the beginning of time haha. Originally went 8inch since I had to use the fan to help remove the heat from the tent.


They're still one of the best a/c hoods in my opinion


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

I used to run cool tubes lol


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Jan 3, 2021)

Anyone know what purple foam is. There are a tona white foam packs floating around (3rd coast) if anyone has leads or knows what this strain is or can speak to it please do!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I used to run cool tubes lol


Cool tubes are great...if I were running air cooled hoods would either go raptor or cool tube brah!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Well as of this morning 12/13 of peanut butter breath have sprouted. #13 was the smallest but dark. This run of the meat madness is way fruitier in smell, way more frost and has some purple showing in the bud. First run I ran on fox farm trio, this time was completely organic just gave water, recharge, mammoth p, and big bloom.


----------



## hondorific (Jan 8, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> meat madness @ 7 weeks, sorry lights went out right when was about to snap a pic. Still not terrible but not great.


Nice! What pheno wld u say u have? I'm not sure what either looks like meat or lurch..I'm popping mine soon I wanna keep an eye out


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

hondorific said:


> Nice! What pheno wld u say u have? I'm not sure what either looks like meat or lurch..I'm popping mine soon I wanna keep an eye out


Definitely meatloaf. She’s so heavy I had to stake her as untopped with a 3/4 inch stem!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 8, 2021)

So wanted to post this here since I frequent this thread the most...my buddy is getting rid of a pretty much brand new Sasquash Rosin press with foot pump. Was used only a few times- under 5x..and just for a few head stash runs of only a 8th-1/4 of flower used. My buddy is also a grower and has some dude that has his own full setup dry vac freezer, etc. and that guy presses my buddies flower for his hedstash of 6* live rosin, so he has no need or time for this rosin press especially being a grower on top of a full time job. 
So ya...this is the Sasquash M1 rosin press with footpump included that's basically brand new, at an unbelievable great price. Message me if interested-


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

meat madness getting close


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 8, 2021)

alwaysstoned420 said:


> we got out hands on some of these at supherbscanada.store. Super amped


As per your shitty new profile. Your 4 messages seemed to be geared around shittyherbscanada and promoting them. Nobody cares. Fuck off. Im canadian and can care less. Jog on


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

I’m not your buddy, guy!
Hahahaha


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 8, 2021)

3 of my Sophiesbreath in veg have dank cherry cough syrup funk noses to the stem rubs and the other 4 are just straight putrid and ass  
Gonna be another fun hunt with those. Last time I popped them I hit my Strawberries & Cream f2 male to a cherry pheno but haven't tested them.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 9, 2021)

This is my meat breath around day 42 from flip I think. I been having some gnat issues and feel next round I can do her better once I get that under control and get her dialed in better.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> meat madness getting close
> View attachment 4790665View attachment 4790666View attachment 4790667View attachment 4790668View attachment 4790669View attachment 4790670


Colo these meat madness are looking great man, also Midwest your meat breath is looking dope as well. We got some meat up in the thread again.. Soon my meat breath will be popping in to say hi mayne!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 9, 2021)

Sorry about posting the the rosin press on this thread, kind of regret posting it. Told my buddy that it wasn't really the appropriate place but he needs some funds at the moment so wanted to help him out as best I could.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sorry about posting the the rosin press on this thread, kind of regret posting it. Told my buddy that it wasn't really the appropriate place but he needs some funds at the moment so wanted to help him out as best I could.


I just knew even at 1/2 price I can’t afford that toy. I personally appreciated the offer and am glad you posted it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I just knew even at 1/2 price I can’t afford that toy. I personally appreciated the offer and am glad you posted it.


Thanks man I was doing what I could to help a friend out. Anyways pumped this just came in, greatest thing and must have for a grow room. My 7 gal wet/dry shop vac was just to big bringing in flower room. This thing is perfect.


----------



## Railage (Jan 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks man I was doing what I could to help a friend out. Anyways pumped this just came in, greatest thing and must have for a grow room. My 7 gal wet/dry shop vac was just to big bringing in flower room. This thing is perfect.
> View attachment 4791425


that’s dope, we need a few of those


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks man I was doing what I could to help a friend out. Anyways pumped this just came in, greatest thing and must have for a grow room. My 7 gal wet/dry shop vac was just to big bringing in flower room. This thing is perfect.
> View attachment 4791425


Hahahaha, fuck ya, I have one of those! And you can just store it as the head and use a bucket when you need. It can tip over on you easier than a regular shop vac and the float stops the motor, etc. 
I love it though!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Hahahaha, fuck ya, I have one of those! And you can just store it as the head and use a bucket when you need. It can tip over on you easier than a regular shop vac and the float stops the motor, etc.
> I love it though!


Ya I was so sick of my big shop vac and saw this online was like fuck ya-you can easily scoot in between plants. My 7 or whatever the fuck gallon shop vac is wide as fuck.


----------



## Railage (Jan 10, 2021)

just a little Larry Bird Breath female in veg, there is another of this same pheno day 25 in flower, lookin boring right now.

Banana Breath is doing good day 47, looking good, and the Peanut is also day 47 120 plants of it looking good still not super fat, beautiful as always.

Also 4 KKB phenos day 25, meh about them kinda wanna pop the rest.



Banana



Peanut


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Bottoms up!


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 10, 2021)

pure michigan 2.0


----------



## Railage (Jan 10, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> pure michigan 2.0View attachment 4792225


Gorgeous


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 10, 2021)

Railage said:


> just a little Larry Bird Breath female in veg, there is another of this same pheno day 25 in flower, lookin boring right now.
> 
> Banana Breath is doing good day 47, looking good, and the Peanut is also day 47 120 plants of it looking good still not super fat, beautiful as always.
> 
> ...


Your room is fucking sick dude, is that a quest hanging up in back ceiling?


----------



## Railage (Jan 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Your room is fucking sick dude, is that a quest hanging up in back ceiling?


It’s an Anden 320, 1 of 5 dehus in that room.

2 Anden 320s, 2 Anden 300 (I’m pretty sure that’s the older version of the 320) and a sub cooled 550.

3- 3ton mini splits and a 5 ton HVAC.


----------



## KingDadElPapi (Jan 11, 2021)

Greetings all,

Know this is a long shot... I have been looking hard trying to find some Cactus Breath(left over seeds, clones whatever). I know it's not the most popular, but my favorite. Another member suggested I might have luck here. Thought I'd try my luck.


----------



## Railage (Jan 11, 2021)

It’s going down, the 4 KKB phenos we have are so fuckin mean looking we have so see the rest. (All 4 phenos x2 of each are getting run again)

36 seeds here we go



Also gonna pop some seeds in about 20 or so days from this list prob do like 80-100 total seeds in that run.



I’m waiting for those last two on the list to come in.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> It’s going down, the 4 KKB phenos we have are so fuckin mean looking we have so see the rest. (All 4 phenos x2 of each are getting run again)
> 
> 36 seeds here we go
> 
> ...


Are these the numbers of plants or seeds or packs ? sorry i'm lost might be because i have a half a chubby looking at that list


----------



## Railage (Jan 11, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Are these the numbers of plants or seeds or packs ? sorry i'm lost might be because i have a half a chubby looking at that list


x1 and x2 is number of pack a couple have number of seeds but it says that, if it doesn’t say anything it’s just 1 full pack prob


----------



## loop718 (Jan 11, 2021)

First 2 and last pic are unicorn poop #3. 4th pic is unicorn poop #4 both phenos going crazy this run. 3rd pic is pbb. 5th pic is queen sugar that smells so fucking offensive, straight up gas. Its the only pheno out of 10 that has a good terp profile. Im also hunting carsl shoes and electric snowman. All of them are gorgeous but dont have the terps to back em up. Idk where the gas in this queen sugar came from all the others smell floral.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 11, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Yeeeeaaaaaaa booooooiiiiiiiii. 2 day priority only took like 10 days. View attachment 4782339


Let me know how these germ. Only 1 made it for me but shes all girl and yields fucking crazy. Not a looker like most pug but she has a rank bubba kish type smell for me.


----------



## Railage (Jan 11, 2021)

Does anyone recommend a good Gelato 33 cross, my Larry Bird Breath is a bust I need a new 33 cross. I do have an Ice Cream Cake cut.


----------



## Sunset_Seeds (Jan 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> Does anyone recommend a good Gelato 33 cross, my Larry Bird Breath is a bust I need a new 33 cross. I do have an Ice Cream Cake cut.


Midnight by 3rd coast genetics


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 11, 2021)

loop718 said:


> View attachment 4793343View attachment 4793344View attachment 4793345View attachment 4793346View attachment 4793348View attachment 4793349
> First 2 and last pic are unicorn poop #3. 4th pic is unicorn poop #4 both phenos going crazy this run. 3rd pic is pbb. 5th pic is queen sugar that smells so fucking offensive, straight up gas. Its the only pheno out of 10 that has a good terp profile. Im also hunting carsl shoes and electric snowman. All of them are gorgeous but dont have the terps to back em up. Idk where the gas in this queen sugar came from all the others smell floral.


Man that sounds awesome  I'm keeping at least 1 pack of that Queen - I was wondering what that one was I like the nug structure  same with that first pic super photogenic! Your rooms always look nice, Carrie on IG said her Queens were pretty much all floral as well. Is the floral good or meh?


----------



## loop718 (Jan 11, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Man that sounds awesome  I'm keeping at least 1 pack of that Queen - I was wondering what that one was I like the nug structure  same with that first pic super photogenic! Your rooms always look nice, Carrie on IG said her Queens were pretty much all floral as well. Is the floral good or meh?


Thanks bro. Definatly meh but this one is classic og/chem/sour gas. Burnt rubber fuel and skunk spray i have no clue where it comes from any sophie cross has never had a chem smell. Ive never had oreoz, i heard it looks good but terpless. Carls shoes terps is also meh. Floral terps not for me. I want the neighbors to smell my shit ha.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2021)

loop718 said:


> View attachment 4793343View attachment 4793344View attachment 4793345View attachment 4793346View attachment 4793348View attachment 4793349
> First 2 and last pic are unicorn poop #3. 4th pic is unicorn poop #4 both phenos going crazy this run. 3rd pic is pbb. 5th pic is queen sugar that smells so fucking offensive, straight up gas. Its the only pheno out of 10 that has a good terp profile. Im also hunting carsl shoes and electric snowman. All of them are gorgeous but dont have the terps to back em up. Idk where the gas in this queen sugar came from all the others smell floral.


Love the looks of that first pic. Great job lookin tasty over there


----------



## loop718 (Jan 12, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Love the looks of that first pic. Great job lookin tasty over there


Thanks!


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello my overseas thugpug friends, I wish you a fucking happy new year from Paris 
I have had 2 amazing gift this Christmas that I want to share with you 
My first F2 project in 9 months ^^

PS : the second pics is not a drug test ^^


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 12, 2021)

What's the cross consistent of


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 12, 2021)

Congratulations on both


----------



## Railage (Jan 12, 2021)

Binometrik said:


> Hello my overseas thugpug friends, I wish you a fucking happy new year from Paris
> I have had 2 amazing gift this Christmas that I want to share with you
> My first F2 project in 9 months ^^


Isn’t your child an F1 though, an F2 would be your kids having kids with each other wouldn’t it lol.

I saw someone call their kid an F2 and I’ve been thinking about that lol.


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 12, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> What's the cross consistent of


It's wife x me, I hope I will find a good stud ^^



Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Congratulations on both


Thanks a lot


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 12, 2021)

Binometrik said:


> Hello my overseas thugpug friends, I wish you a fucking happy new year from Paris
> I have had 2 amazing gift this Christmas that I want to share with you
> My first F2 project in 9 months ^^


Congrats!


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 12, 2021)

Railage said:


> Isn’t your child an F1 though, an F2 would be your kids having kids with each other wouldn’t it lol.
> 
> I saw someone call their kid an F2 and I’ve been thinking about that lol.


Hi Railage, omg you're right, technically it's not a F2 project ^^


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 12, 2021)

Railage said:


> Isn’t your child an F1 though, an F2 would be your kids having kids with each other wouldn’t it lol.
> 
> I saw someone call their kid an F2 and I’ve been thinking about that lol.


An F1 Hybrid (also known as filial 1 hybrid) is the first filial generation of offspring of distinctly different parental types P1 x P1 = F1... Subsequent generations are called F2, F3, etc. So F1 x F1 = F2 You buy thugpugs F1s to make F2s. 
Would my F2s of garlic breath 2.0 be called 4.0 or F2


----------



## Railage (Jan 12, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> An F1 Hybrid (also known as filial 1 hybrid) is the first filial generation of offspring of distinctly different parental types P1 x P1 = F1... Subsequent generations are called F2, F3, etc. So F1 x F1 = F2 You buy thugpugs F1s to make F2s.
> Would my F2s of garlic breath 2.0 be called 4.0 or F2


*I didn’t read

2.0 f2


----------



## Railage (Jan 12, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Was being cheeky sorry


I wasn’t really asking it as a question I didn’t wanna straight up be like that makes inbred kid lolol.

I don’t know if you saw my reply to you before I edited it but it was stupid. That was what the *I didn’t read was for


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah I was hella confused


----------



## Railage (Jan 12, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Yeah I was hella confused


nah I didn’t read your first reply right at all is all that was.

I’m high

@Binometrik but anyway, congratulations.

My wife and I are still on our first and he’s 19 months old.

I really couldn’t imagine life without him, but hes kind of a dick still.


----------



## Silencio (Jan 12, 2021)

Binometrik said:


> Hi Railage, omg you're right, technically it's not a F2 project ^^


Congrats! I'm all alone here S1'ing myself


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 12, 2021)

Railage said:


> nah I didn’t read your first reply right at all is all that was.
> 
> I’m high
> 
> ...


I’m so high too I thought he meant his seeds not his kid lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 12, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Congrats! I'm all alone here S1'ing myself


Someone has to do it right?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 13, 2021)

TF ?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok that was one of the funniest misunderstandings I have read in a bit.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 13, 2021)

6/7 Sophiesbreath are female!

Single male......save his pollen for f2s for preservation? Or nah..


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Jan 14, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> 6/7 Sophiesbreath are female!
> 
> Single male......save his pollen for f2s for preservation? Or nah..


F2 the studleys bro


----------



## hondorific (Jan 14, 2021)

Hbell keeper! This is my best keeper of all packs popped so far I rlly like this 1!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 14, 2021)

NoTerpsNoPoint said:


> F2 the studleys bro


Studleys?


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Jan 15, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Studleys?


The crosses with studley in them?..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice surprise I found in the mailbox, forgot I ordered these because I sent check for em-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 15, 2021)

loop718 said:


> View attachment 4793343View attachment 4793344View attachment 4793345View attachment 4793346View attachment 4793348View attachment 4793349
> First 2 and last pic are unicorn poop #3. 4th pic is unicorn poop #4 both phenos going crazy this run. 3rd pic is pbb. 5th pic is queen sugar that smells so fucking offensive, straight up gas. Its the only pheno out of 10 that has a good terp profile. Im also hunting carsl shoes and electric snowman. All of them are gorgeous but dont have the terps to back em up. Idk where the gas in this queen sugar came from all the others smell floral.


Ya son...what's up brosive! Plants looks fucking great dude...I see you're still staking...I am as well, I was going to trellis half my room but thought it wouldn't be a good idea. I don't like not being able to get to or move my plants, and would be very tight in my main flower room, would barely be able to move around. Just going to trellis under 1 light.
It's tough to trellis if you're flowering in actual room, especially if you using every sq ft of room, I can't walk behind backside/row of plants.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya son...what's up brosive! I see you're still staking...I am as well, I was going to trellis half my room but thought it wouldn't be a good idea. I don't like not being able to get to or move my plants, and would be very tight in my main flower room, would barely be able to move around. Just going to trellis under 1 light.
> It's tough to trellis if you're flowering in actual room, especially if you using every sq ft of room, I can't walk behind backside/row of plants.


Yessir holy fuck i over crammed and stakes just aitn doin it for me lol. This my last hunt for awhile so im going to trellis this next run. I made two 4x6 double trellis tables out of pvc. When im hunting i dont like to trellis because of herms and defoliation.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 15, 2021)

loop718 said:


> Yessir holy fuck i over crammed and stakes just aitn doin it for me lol. This my last hunt for awhile so im going to trellis this next run. I made two 4x6 double trellis tables out of pvc. When im hunting i dont like to trellis because of herms and defoliation.


Glad you're doing well dude, haven't seen you over here in a bit. 
Ya I actually snagged a 600w strictly for that reason. I'm going to throw it upstairs in a small tent(3x3 or 4x4) just pheno hunting, only running proven cuts in my main flower room from now on. Will only be able to pheno hunt a pack at a time but so be it, just to much of a pain in the ass pheno-hunting along side proven cuts I'm trying to get something out of.
I'm also done running seed packs for a bit after popping my next pack of marshmallow og, going to be putting the tiki icc x jealousy in flower within the week also.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 15, 2021)

My dude unknowngrower has a pack of putabreath up for sale and a meat madness and bubblegum breath. He just had a kid and is letting some packs go. He sold his meatbreath for 500 bucks earlier so you can def get a decent deal. I know alot of you are always looking for a pack of puta so I figured I'd shout him out.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 15, 2021)

NoTerpsNoPoint said:


> The crosses with studley in them?..


Ah gotcha. I had some Lime Studly I had to toss when I reset the garden so wasn't sure if you were referring to those.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 15, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> My dude unknowngrower has a pack of putabreath up for sale and a meat madness and bubblegum breath. He just had a kid and is letting some packs go. He sold his meatbreath for 500 bucks earlier so you can def get a decent deal. I know alot of you are always looking for a pack of puta so I figured I'd shout him out.
> View attachment 4797591


This guy legit I assume?

~edit~ Oh Sophies is gone already lol.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 15, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> This guy legit I assume?
> 
> ~edit~ Oh Sophies is gone already lol.


I dont know him personally, he told me that he had sold the meatbreath for 500. I told him that he could have gotten far more, and he said he knew but didn't have the followers to do an auction or anything, and would rather have the money than sit and wait for a higher offer with such a little audience. He said 500 was alot more than what he paid for all of his packs so he was happy. I figured I'd help him get the word out a bit more since all the packs looked legit to me


----------



## loop718 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Glad you're doing well dude, haven't seen you over here in a bit.
> Ya I actually snagged a 600w strictly for that reason. I'm going to throw it upstairs in a small tent(3x3 or 4x4) just pheno hunting, only running proven cuts in my main flower room from now on. Will only be able to pheno hunt a pack at a time but so be it, just to much of a pain in the ass pheno-hunting along side proven cuts I'm trying to get something out of.
> I'm also done running seed packs for a bit after popping my next pack of marshmallow og, going to be putting the tiki icc x jealousy in flower within the week also.


Ya i havent been on any forums in a minute. I was feelin my self and wanted to show off some flowers hahahaha. Both those hunts sound fire bro. Hope u find that flame.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Just worked a deal to trade my extra wedding poop for a pack of Bodhi's mothers milk, which I've searched years for. I feel like the wedding poop has alot of hype but I've seen mothers milk fetch high prices at auction. 

I think it was a fair trade thought I'd share my experience lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 16, 2021)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Just worked a deal to trade my extra wedding poop for a pack of Bodhi's mothers milk, which I've searched years for. I feel like the wedding poop has alot of hype but I've seen mothers milk fetch high prices at auction.
> 
> I think it was a fair trade thought I'd share my experience lol


You know how many people i have heard say this and i laughed to myself all his New gear is untested and is riding his retirement hype yet i have seen nothing but fire ! Now its more then a fair trade i just don't agree with the Hype statement but i would like to thank you and others with like minded thinking for making it easy for me to monopolize packs .


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> You know how many people i have heard say this and i laughed to myself all his New gear is untested and is riding his retirement hype yet i have seen nothing but fire ! Now its more then a fair trade i just don't agree with the Hype statement but i would like to thank you and others with like minded thinking for making it easy for me to monopolize packs .


Monopolize packs? Lol its my extra


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> You know how many people i have heard say this and i laughed to myself all his New gear is untested and is riding his retirement hype yet i have seen nothing but fire ! Now its more then a fair trade i just don't agree with the Hype statement but i would like to thank you and others with like minded thinking for making it easy for me to monopolize packs .


Also you sound pretty hype lol


----------



## Shrekster (Jan 16, 2021)

hondorific said:


> Hbell keeper! This is my best keeper of all packs popped so far I rlly like this 1!


I have 6 honey bells in veg now! Does it have a grapefruit scent from the grapefruit cookies mother?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 16, 2021)

Shrekster said:


> I have 6 honey bells in veg now! Does it have a grapefruit scent from the grapefruit cookies mother?


That's where it's coming from - I had Ruby Red in veg (Grapefruit Cookies x Cherry Valley) and it had that same grapefruit to it - but I think the cherry gave it some rotten funk as well.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 17, 2021)

sum pure michigan 2.0 plants

terp slap hard 

one is strait gsc flavor
one is brutal sour cookie
one is right in between almost like cookies met half of jack


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 17, 2021)

Interesting scents you got on those - great pic of that lady - send that to gromer he'll post it for sure!


----------



## Railage (Jan 17, 2021)

Couple of big Banana Breath #1 mommas, same pheno probably need to get rid of one.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 17, 2021)

Eastcoast seedbank has some meat breath x mendo montage f5 packs up. No more dino meat bx left. Other unicorn poop crosses as well


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bigpondgenetics for anyone interested


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 17, 2021)

You might also be able to hit him up directly if you want to support him and not the banks.

That's how I got some of that Meat X MM5 and Mom's Jello X MM5 from him.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 17, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> You might also be able to hit him up directly if you want to support him and not the banks.
> 
> That's how I got some of that Meat X MM5 and Mom's Jello X MM5 from him.


Good to know, I usually don't bother asking breeders personally assuming they'd just ignore my DM


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 17, 2021)

Has anyone ran the pbb studley? My buddy has done 3 runs of it and is raving about it, he loves this strain. He's had problems with p/m this past year and is saying his pheno of pbb studley hes running is completely p/m resilient. It's has none and has not been showing any signs for 3 runs. I've seen some of the flower and its fire!


----------



## hondorific (Jan 17, 2021)

Shrekster said:


> I have 6 honey bells in veg now! Does it have a grapefruit scent from the grapefruit cookies mother?


yes heavily! mine are cookie smell dominant with that grapefruit/almost like a grape tangie smell coming in behind it...smelly strain! i had a cpl diff plants n they all smelled strong and smelled of cookie origins


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 18, 2021)

My male garlic breath 2.0 hermied is throwing a couple pistils... 
It is my fault probably caused by a couple days of light fluctuations after flowering for 3 days, I cloned my mutant male, then i put it back into veg for couple days to recover. Now I’m about 2 weeks back in to flower.

Luckily I saved my second choice male as a clone. gotta really stress test my male garlic breath f2s.
I killed the herm 

This is depressing. Atleast I got a very promising Gorilla butter F2 male  to flip.


----------



## DrKiz (Jan 18, 2021)

Cheating a little. Traded for some keeper cuts of PBB, Meatbreath and Pure Michigan 2.0. 
#easymode

Going to let them vege a week and then flip time.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 18, 2021)

Glukie Breath Day 56 F.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 18, 2021)

I've been here


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 19, 2021)

Anybody here grow out Thug pugs Media Mouth? Jus scored a pack on a action. It’s Wifi Og x Mendo breath, Gromer said it was never released to buy & there jus a handful of packs out there. Jus wanna know if anyone here has any experience with it?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 19, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Anybody here grow out Thug pugs Media Mouth? Jus scored a pack on a action. It’s Wifi Og x Mendo breath, Gromer said it was never released to buy & there jus a handful of packs out there. Jus wanna know if anyone here has any experience with it?


I skipped on that one to pick up Thugs Breath. Its got the same cut of wifi (Carbonite cut) but he hits the wifi to (og x grape stomper og) before hitting it with studly. Its one of my packs im super pumped for!


----------



## Shrekster (Jan 19, 2021)

hondorific said:


> yes heavily! mine are cookie smell dominant with that grapefruit/almost like a grape tangie smell coming in behind it...smelly strain! i had a cpl diff plants n they all smelled strong and smelled of cookie origins


Hell yeah! Can’t wait.


DrKiz said:


> Cheating a little. Traded for some keeper cuts of PBB, Meatbreath and Pure Michigan 2.0.
> #easymode
> View attachment 4800367
> Going to let them vege a week and then flip time.


so jealous! I traded a ton of my seedjunky for


Chaseink501 said:


> Anybody here grow out Thug pugs Media Mouth? Jus scored a pack on a action. It’s Wifi Og x Mendo breath, Gromer said it was never released to buy & there jus a handful of packs out there. Jus wanna know if anyone here has any experience with it?


Im scared to ask but...how much did ya pay for them? lol I’m jealous!


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 19, 2021)

Shrekster said:


> Hell yeah! Can’t wait.
> 
> so jealous! I traded a ton of my seedjunky for
> 
> Im scared to ask but...how much did ya pay for them? lol I’m jealous!


what unopened seedjunky do u have & willing to trade?
I actually got really lucky honestly auction lasted like 4-5 hours and I won it in the last 30mins so the room was kinda empty & people’s bank accounts probably was maxed out lol 
I got Media Mouth & Garlic breath 2.0 almost won Sherb breath but they out bid me last second


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 20, 2021)

Popped this amazing pack open finally!


----------



## Railage (Jan 20, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Popped this amazing pack open finally!
> View attachment 4802262


let’s see if the #2 can step to my only #1 pheno


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 20, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> I skipped on that one to pick up Thugs Breath. Its got the same cut of wifi (Carbonite cut) but he hits the wifi to (og x grape stomper og) before hitting it with studly. Its one of my packs im super pumped for!


Im super excited to lol That Thugbreath
Sounds . I picked up the Media Mouth since it’s more rare & I nvr seen anyone grow it out at all, I plan on Breeding it to Garlic breath & doing aproject with them 2


----------



## hondorific (Jan 21, 2021)

does any1 know where I can get a dingleberry without payin too much? i just had a pack dud out on me :\ i even scratched the skin on outside after a few days of no activity...that or trade. I have a cpl diff packs id trade for dingle.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 21, 2021)

hondorific said:


> does any1 know where I can get a dingleberry without payin too much? i just had a pack dud out on me :\ i even scratched the skin on outside after a few days of no activity...that or trade. I have a cpl diff packs id trade for dingle.











Thug Pug Genetics - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


Thug Pug Genetics Hailing out of Michigan, Thug Pug Genetics offers some of finest examples of modern American cannabis available in seed form today. IG




www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com





They jus had a pack like a week ago for 240 I waited to long to order me a pack I regret it now, & they had Sankasurase for 300 I was gonna get that but it sold out as well wen I finally went to order them smh


----------



## Silencio (Jan 21, 2021)

Salami Leg F2s #10. Selected by Dankflow genetics. 80 bucks on eastcoastseedbank rn just sayin.

Pheno #1






Pheno #2






Pheno #3 (OGKB Pheno)


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Im super excited to lol That Thugbreath
> Sounds . I picked up the Media Mouth since it’s more rare & I nvr seen anyone grow it out at all, I plan on Breeding it to Garlic breath & doing aproject with them 2


Honestly thugsbreath was the only of gromers gear I didn't like to much.


----------



## GreenthumbCody (Jan 21, 2021)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Eastcoast seedbank has some meat breath x mendo montage f5 packs up. No more dino meat bx left. Other unicorn poop crosses as well


Copped some of the Meat Breath x Mendo Montage F5, Dinosaur Meat bx, and Marty's Meat bx2. Never ran any Thug Pug but I've heard nothing but great things and Big Pond seems to be working with mostly his gear so I couldn't resist! Got some Dino Meat and Meat Breath x MM F5 germinating now!


----------



## Paleaura (Jan 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> If anyone wants to buy some thugpug packs,might get rid of some, have way to much beans right now....message me


Still have any available bro?? trying to find someone who isnt gonna charge me 500 dollars per pack lmao


----------



## Paleaura (Jan 22, 2021)

is that just what they go for these days? i dont remember gromers shit being that expensive


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 22, 2021)

My meat breath around 8 weeks might give her a couple more days before I give her the chop


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Honestly thugsbreath was the only of gromers gear I didn't like to much.


why didn’t u like it?


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 22, 2021)

GreenthumbCody said:


> Copped some of the Meat Breath x Mendo Montage F5, Dinosaur Meat bx, and Marty's Meat bx2. Never ran any Thug Pug but I've heard nothing but great things and Big Pond seems to be working with mostly his gear so I couldn't resist! Got some Dino Meat and Meat Breath x MM F5 germinating now!


Yeah I only scooped the dino meat bx. Ill probably regret not getting the meat breath cross too


----------



## Hydrahail (Jan 22, 2021)

Just scored some meat breath seeds I been searching forever for first thug pug strain


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> Just scored some meat breath seeds I been searching forever for first thug pug strain


Were??? I want a pack!! How much u pay for it if u don’t mind? I jus got my first pack of Thug pug to waiting on it to come in now, got Media Mouth and 2 Garlic breath


----------



## GreenthumbCody (Jan 22, 2021)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Yeah I only scooped the dino meat bx. Ill probably regret not getting the meat breath cross too


He hooked it up on the Meat Breath x Mendo Montage F5 too. Opened up the pack and it had 20 beans in it!


----------



## Hydrahail (Jan 22, 2021)

I didn't pay anything got it from a bud of a bud so happy


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> I didn't pay anything got it from a bud of a bud so happy


Do you mind introducing me to your buds bud I would like to get some beans to.


----------



## Hydrahail (Jan 22, 2021)

I have the 4 left pop 1 now 3 left


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 22, 2021)

GreenthumbCody said:


> He hooked it up on the Meat Breath x Mendo Montage F5 too. Opened up the pack and it had 20 beans in it!


Niceee, I got a pack of Big pond Marty’s Montage. His Marty’s meat sound it’s his Dinosaur meat x Thug pugs MendoBreathf2 Studly male


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 23, 2021)

Planted 5 7 of 9 seeds only had 3 come up, one male one female and one runt. The female pictured here about to go into flower. Haven’t seen any pics of this one from TP on here. Will update with some flower shots as things progress.


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Niceee, I got a pack of Big pond Marty’s Montage. His Marty’s meat sound it’s his Dinosaur meat x Thug pugs MendoBreathf2 Studly male


Yeah I just did some digging and the original Marty's meat he sent to gromer to pollinate with Studley. The Marty's meat bx2 is (dino meat x mm4) x mm5. For a second I thought the bx2 had Studley and was gonna go grab them lol


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Also for anyone interested there's a black cherry breath posted for BIN on Packcollector IG. He's legit, used to run an auction page where i got the old pack of squatch with the 15 garlic butter freebies


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 23, 2021)

pure michigan 2.0


we made some crosses to


----------



## Railage (Jan 24, 2021)

Day 60 Banana Breath #1, I wish I had 100 of these seeds. It’s got like a black licorice funk going on with it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> Day 60 Banana Breath #1, I wish I had 100 of these seeds. It’s got like a black licorice funk going on with it.
> 
> View attachment 4805736View attachment 4805737View attachment 4805739View attachment 4805742View attachment 4805747


OMG!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2021)

Any of you guys close to Chicago? Swap a cut or sell one?


----------



## GreenthumbCody (Jan 24, 2021)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Yeah I just did some digging and the original Marty's meat he sent to gromer to pollinate with Studley. The Marty's meat bx2 is (dino meat x mm4) x mm5. For a second I thought the bx2 had Studley and was gonna go grab them lol


The original Marty's Meat is Big Ponds cut of Dinosaur Meat crossed with Study. Direct from a post on bigpondgenetics insta. Said making of Marty's Meat and "hope her and studly get along well." So studly is in there somewhere!


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 24, 2021)

GreenthumbCody said:


> The original Marty's Meat is Big Ponds cut of Dinosaur Meat crossed with Study. Direct from a post on bigpondgenetics insta. Said making of Marty's Meat and "hope her and studly get along well." So studly is in there somewhere!


Yeah, in the original Marty's meat. I realize I forgot to specify that in my original comment. The bx2 on the other hand will not have studly


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> Day 60 Banana Breath #1, I wish I had 100 of these seeds. It’s got like a black licorice funk going on with it.
> 
> View attachment 4805736View attachment 4805737View attachment 4805739View attachment 4805742View attachment 4805747


Wish you did too that way i could get a couple


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> Day 60 Banana Breath #1, I wish I had 100 of these seeds. It’s got like a black licorice funk going on with it.
> 
> View attachment 4805736View attachment 4805737View attachment 4805739View attachment 4805742View attachment 4805747


All 12 of my Banana Breath #2 popped in 48 hours (pic is at like 36 with 10/12 showing). Hopefully I find some keepers like you. Although I an definately not an anise/liquorice fan.


----------



## Railage (Jan 24, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> All 12 of my Banana Breath #2 popped in 48 hours (pic is at like 36 with 10/12 showing). Hopefully I find some keepers like you. Although I an definately not an anise/liquorice fan.
> View attachment 4805944


I send your babies good vibes and blessings, I’d love to have some Banana terps with that Studly funk.

Or a vigorous OGKB leaner with Banana terps omg....


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> I send your babies good vibes and blessings, I’d love to have some Banana terps with that Studly funk.
> 
> Or a vigorous OGKB leaner with Banana terps omg....


I've got a pack of rotten bananas too. No studly, but another chance at some good banana terps


----------



## Railage (Jan 24, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> I've got a pack of rotten bananas too. No studly, but another chance at some good banana terps


If you just on the hunt for some Banana terps I got a really good banana from 1 Banana Mac pack, artificial banana smell, sour banana smell and taste when you grind and smoke it.

Also running a pack of Bananacane from In House, one smells really good like the Banana Mac but they all pretty much had a retarded stretch and look pretty wiener for day 39 today.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> If you just on the hunt for some Banana terps I got a really good banana from 1 Banana Mac pack, artificial banana smell, sour banana smell and taste when you grind and smoke it.
> 
> Also running a pack of Bananacane from In House, one smells really good like the Banana Mac but they all pretty much had a retarded stretch and look pretty wiener for day 39 today.


I just love the hunt honestly. I dont keep anything around too long these days. Maybe a few runs, then on to new things. So many different flavors out there these days!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 25, 2021)

Railage said:


> Day 60 Banana Breath #1, I wish I had 100 of these seeds. It’s got like a black licorice funk going on with it.
> 
> View attachment 4805736View attachment 4805737View attachment 4805739View attachment 4805742View attachment 4805747


Ya buddy!!!!


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 25, 2021)

A little info if anyone is looking to score some bigpondgenetics on terpyseeds restock in like 30 mins.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 25, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> A little info if anyone is looking to score some bigpondgenetics on terpyseeds restock in like 30 mins.
> View attachment 4807274View attachment 4807275View attachment 4807276View attachment 4807277


Niceee thanks for posting this great info man


----------



## GreenthumbCody (Jan 25, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> A little info if anyone is looking to score some bigpondgenetics on terpyseeds restock in like 30 mins.


Scored some Meat Breath! Dinosaur Meat Bx was gone in the first minute. Flyin outta there!


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 25, 2021)

GreenthumbCody said:


> Scored some Meat Breath! Dinosaur Meat Bx was gone in the first minute. Flyin outta there!


Yea, I was going to get the dino meat bx, but when a breeder gives a reccomendation, you go with it! Lol meatbreath x mmf5 for me also!


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 25, 2021)

Since none of you bought it, my addiction took control lol


----------



## Railage (Jan 26, 2021)

44/44 from 3 packs of KKB



@ianc4990
Sick, I really want to run my Urinal Cake.

I was talking to one of my friends about the name and this was his reply lol

“Lmao who tf would hear that and be like yeeeesssssss”


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> why didn’t u like it?


It was a few things, don't get me wrong it wasn't bad, I probably just didn't get great phenos. Had small colas, was a tad bit finicky. I remember the smell was pretty good/ had a sort of mango/fruit nose to it. To me it didn't have the wow factor that most of my thug pug plants I ran had. It was a while ago but I'll try and find some pics. I remember I had some shit germ rates as well. I scored the pack from oes and pretty sure it's was old stock because it had some duds for sure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Since none of you bought it, my addiction took control lolView attachment 4807563


Where did you snag that?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Where did you snag that?


Some guy that had packs on ig, tried to get yall to buy them so I didn't have to, but it didn't work haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Some guy that had packs on ig, tried to get yall to buy them so I didn't have to, but it didn't work haha


How much did you pay though?? Some guy had a pack, I asked him about it and he said like $600 or something- I was like ya ok... see ya dude.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 27, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Since none of you bought it, my addiction took control lolView attachment 4807563


I was debating on grabbing that lol glad someone did nice score!!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 27, 2021)

What's a reasonable price for a pack of original PBB? Got a pack that I don't see me running and I'd hate for it to go bad before I can get to it.


----------



## Railage (Jan 27, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> What's a reasonable price for a pack of original PBB? Got a pack that I don't see me running and I'd hate for it to go bad before I can get to it.


I would pay $250-300 and be ok with it, they’re going for 5 though, orange packs*.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> What's a reasonable price for a pack of original PBB? Got a pack that I don't see me running and I'd hate for it to go bad before I can get to it.


Just vac seal it with some silca packs in throw in freezer-will be good for 5 years +


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 27, 2021)

It sells commonly for 500+. 350 or 400 at this point is reasonable for people with no packs.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Thing about the freezer is the seeds will be needing to pop as soon as you thaw or they will loose viability. Just put them in the fridge with desiccant protection. This way they don’t swell and breach the shell.


----------



## DrKiz (Jan 27, 2021)

Traded those Thug Pug cuts for these packs from a grower. They are opened and only have 5-6 seeds in them left but it’ll do:


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 27, 2021)

Thinking of picking up Breath (cherry pie kush bx2) from gage green group tomorrow. Just got two MAC V2 and Triple burger (GMO bx3), may skip it 277 seems a lot for 7 seeds. 
Is gage green telling the truth about it being the mother of cookies or are they full of it like berner.


----------



## Railage (Jan 27, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Thinking of picking up Breath (cherry pie kush bx2) from gage green group tomorrow. Just got two MAC V2 and Triple burger (GMO bx3), may skip it 277 seems a lot for 7 seeds.
> Is gage green telling the truth about it being the mother of cookies or are they full of it like berner.


The 21 pack should be $500, I ran 4 Prominence (Cherry Pie Kush Bx1) that all ended up being male. They were pretty veg plants, I don’t know if they’re any good though.


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 28, 2021)

Think they all sold out while I was asleep in like a minute. Damn literally sleeping on the drop


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Jan 28, 2021)

Puta 2.0 - Vanilla Frosting pheno


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Puta 2.0 - Vanilla Frosting phenoView attachment 4809530View attachment 4809531View attachment 4809531


Wow that looks fucking great dude, awesome work!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 28, 2021)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Also for anyone interested there's a black cherry breath posted for BIN on Packcollector IG. He's legit, used to run an auction page where i got the old pack of squatch with the 15 garlic butter freebies


What did he sell that pack for? I got 3..grew one..found some killer stuff.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What did he sell that pack for? I got 3..grew one..found some killer stuff.


Are you talking about the black cherry pie breath? if so ya that was solid strain.


----------



## Budderton (Jan 28, 2021)

Sherb Breath in Grodon slab 6 1/2 weeks

Same cut in Pro Mix MP Organik 5 weeks


My Grodon game is weak, been 20 yrs since the last time I used it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m just here to admire the beauty and say “man, and I thought inhouse was expensive”

one day I’ll get some thug pug. Probably not today lol. Great work I see here everyone.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m just here to admire the beauty and say “man, and I thought inhouse was expensive”
> 
> one day I’ll get some thug pug. Probably not today lol. Great work I see here everyone.


Thug Pug wasn't expensive, they were $80 a pack. After he retired though that's when the mark up happened.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m just here to admire the beauty and say “man, and I thought inhouse was expensive”
> 
> one day I’ll get some thug pug. Probably not today lol. Great work I see here everyone.


If you think they are expensive now, waiting is a mistake lol. Go back like 6 months an you'll have people bitching about 250 pbb packs


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 28, 2021)

Packs jus landed, scored Media Mouth at the Harvest Mutual auction & Putrid Michigan at the the Terpy Seed Bank auction. Garlic Breath 2.0 was from Terpy Seeds website he has them for 150$ guys don’t sleep he said he’s almost out! I got another pack of the Garlic breath on the way cuz the Cheap price & also a pack of Natural Gas Terpy seeds had a restock on that sold out in 1-2 mins


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Packs jus landed, scored Media Mouth at the Harvest Mutual auction & Putrid Michigan at the the Terpy Seed Bank auction. Garlic Breath 2.0 was from Terpy Seeds website he has them for 150$ guys don’t sleep he said he’s almost out! I got another pack of the Garlic breath on the way cuz the Cheap price & also a pack of Natural Gas Terpy seeds had a restock on that sold out in 1-2 minsView attachment 4810195


Nice. Only seeing the garlic on there now. It looks very nice.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Nice. Only seeing the garlic on there now. It looks very nice.


If I was u I’ll grab it saw the exact same pack sell for 400$ last weekend


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> If I was u I’ll grab it saw the exact same pack sell for 400$ last weekend


better grab them of Terpy those are the cheapest you going to see any of his gear boss ! Shit i need to up my prices 400 for GB 2.0 ?" had to be some fool at auction


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Jan 29, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> What’s the difference from thug pugs Garlic breath & garlic breath 2.0?


When I asked Gromer, he said 2.0 was bred for more GMO and less OGKB. So there seems to have been more intentional breeding than just the different dads.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 29, 2021)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> When I asked Gromer, he said 2.0 was bred for more GMO and less OGKB. So there seems to have been more intentional breeding than just the different dads.


Well....no. junior just throws less ogkb since its further back in his lineage


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 29, 2021)

pure michigan 2.0
favorit two pheno's

drying now gonna grow seeds from the best one crossed with a meat breath male to

these are special. terps are very strong

has any one tried pure michigan and pure michigan 2.0 and can compare them?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> pure michigan 2.0
> favorit two pheno's
> 
> drying now gonna grow seeds from the best one crossed with a meat breath male to
> ...


What is the nose on it you are getting Grape /Metal ?


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> pure michigan 2.0
> favorit two pheno's
> 
> drying now gonna grow seeds from the best one crossed with a meat breath male to
> ...


U did a amazing job on these right here! Keep up the good work


----------



## Socogenetics (Jan 30, 2021)

Did y’all see Terpy’s live last night where he wiped the thug pug pack and wrote unicorn poop on it. Wtf I’ll never buy from him again


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 30, 2021)

Socogenetics said:


> Did y’all see Terpy’s live last night where he wiped the thug pug pack and wrote unicorn poop on it. Wtf I’ll never buy from him again


That's crazy did it still sell?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2021)

Socogenetics said:


> Did y’all see Terpy’s live last night where he wiped the thug pug pack and wrote unicorn poop on it. Wtf I’ll never buy from him again


What? Why would someone do that live? Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> pure michigan 2.0
> favorit two pheno's
> 
> drying now gonna grow seeds from the best one crossed with a meat breath male to
> ...


Damn those pure Michigan's are looking as good if not better than the original pure Michigan. Pure Michigan has always been my top strain of thug pug/ 3rd coast genetics to grow- that strains brings the serious frost.


----------



## Silencio (Jan 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What? Why would someone do that live? Lol


He was saying "Hey maybe you guys should buy from verified vendors instead of random auction sites. Look how easy it is to rip people off. And letd be honest people are getting ripped off left and right.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2021)

Silencio said:


> He was saying "Hey maybe you guys should buy from verified vendors instead of random auction sites. Look how easy it is to rip people off. And letd be honest people are getting ripped off left and right.


O got ya


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jan 30, 2021)

Socogenetics said:


> Did y’all see Terpy’s live last night where he wiped the thug pug pack and wrote unicorn poop on it. Wtf I’ll never buy from him again


Bro he did that to show us how easy it is to erase a name from a thug pug pack & replace it with a strain that’s worth a lot more! He would never do that terpy is a really good dude bro. Sad how u wasn’t paying attention. Dude trying to give u some game so u don’t get scammed


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Bro he did that to show us how easy it is to erase a name from a thug pug pack & replace it with a strain that’s worth a lot more! He would never do that terpy is a really good dude bro. Sad how u wasn’t paying attention. Dude trying to give u some game so u don’t get scammed


Ya you right terpy has a great reputation...dude that made recent post should probably understand context terpy was trying to convey before making a smear post on his business.


----------



## Silencio (Jan 30, 2021)

Two angry Honey Bells testers. No nanners tho, going to reveg one for a proper run.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 30, 2021)

nose on the honey bells? I slept on that pack


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 31, 2021)

People really slept on junior crosses, its like they thought thugpugs ability to select mendo breath had gotten worse or something.


----------



## Rackerbob (Jan 31, 2021)

Peanut butter breath finishing up this week. Still on the hunt for a keep pheno. First time running DWC


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

LaPerlaCraft said:


> I have several packs of Thug Pug going live on Harvest Mutual auction. Dingleberry is one of them.


Investor status!


----------



## Railage (Jan 31, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Peanut butter breath finishing up this week. Still on the hunt for a keep pheno. First time running DWCView attachment 4811931View attachment 4811936


I have yet to see an ugly Peanut Butter Breath, even the shittiest OGKB leaner still is pretty.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I got a dozen pbb that I’m sending your praises to!


----------



## Trillmatic420 (Jan 31, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What did he sell that pack for? I got 3..grew one..found some killer stuff.


Its still up for 475. He has a urinal cake for 225 and kkb for 400. Prices are high but its BIN


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Stupid addiction, I’m a hard no but part of me was like, 225 not too bad lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm kicking mulyself for not throwing in and snagging 50 packs at $80 on oes last year.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2021)

Railage said:


> I have yet to see an ugly Peanut Butter Breath, even the shittiest OGKB leaner still is pretty.


For sure pbb is a beautiful strain, even the lanky no yielding pheno I got threw some of the frosty plants in my garden that run.


----------



## Railage (Jan 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> For sure pbb is a beautiful strain, even the lanky no yielding pheno I got threw some of the frosty plants in my garden that run.


its also the biggest tease as well.


----------



## Paleaura (Jan 31, 2021)

LaPerlaCraft said:


> I have several packs of Thug Pug going live on Harvest Mutual auction. Dingleberry is one of them.


Ill be watching for those brother


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2021)

Railage said:


> its also the biggest tease as well.


Seriously dude, I was waiting for that pheno to suddenly plump....co2 levels at 1500ppms, ya it will plump> eh nope. She was a frosty one for sure, awesome smoke. That's how it is with gardening though, we can't have it all at times. Love the cut of pbb breath I have now though, yields well, awesome nose and great trichome production


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Seriously dude, I was waiting for that pheno to suddenly plump....co2 levels at 1500ppms, ya it will plump> eh nope. She was a frosty one for sure, awesome smoke. That's how it is with gardening though, we can't have it all at times. Love the cut of pbb breath I have now though, yields well, awesome nose and great trichome production


PBB for me was little overhyped, only grew half pack but in terms of structure and yield the plants weren’t good. Made for good pictures, effects were ok but nothing that really stood out for me. Most impressive part of PBB plants were the smell, very unique and super super strong. Would be cool to try and breed that line into a different direction but keep that smell around.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> PBB for me was little overhyped, only grew half pack but in terms of structure and yield the plants weren’t good. Made for good pictures, effects were ok but nothing that really stood out for me. Most impressive part of PBB plants were the smell, very unique and super super strong. Would be cool to try and breed that line into a different direction but keep that smell around.


There's definitely gem phenos in packs but it seems it one of those-you have to really hunt like 2-3 packs. That's why after last run I went and picked up some already proven phenos of pbb and can't be happier.


----------



## Rackerbob (Jan 31, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> PBB for me was little overhyped, only grew half pack but in terms of structure and yield the plants weren’t good. Made for good pictures, effects were ok but nothing that really stood out for me. Most impressive part of PBB plants were the smell, very unique and super super strong. Would be cool to try and breed that line into a different direction but keep that smell around.


I have two different phenos right now, I'll post weights if I remember. Im hunting cherry gorilla by in house next.  this is the other pheno I have, still have a pack an a half to get through and a wedding poop.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

This batch of meat madness is much better than the last. The gas stayed in there, just tasted a nug and it’s right on the flavor I have tasted in meat breath. Amazing how different this turned out!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 31, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> This batch of meat madness is much better than the last. The gas stayed in there, just tasted a nug and it’s right on the flavor I have tasted in meat breath. Amazing how different this turned out!
> View attachment 4812748


I’m smoking some meat breath tonight . Seems decent. Tried some jagger few weeks back. It had more gas or licorice maybe


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 31, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> What is the nose on it you are getting Grape /Metal ?


cookies and gas and a little bit sour


Chaseink501 said:


> U did a amazing job on these right here! Keep up the good work


thank you they grew them selves so pretty and colorful and frosted out


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2021)

Guys, again we dont allow member trades, gifting, sales etc, please take it off the site including your PM's 

This is bannable here, and its non negotiable.


----------



## LaPerlaCraft (Feb 1, 2021)

sunni said:


> Guys, again we dont allow member trades, gifting, sales etc, please take it off the site including your PM's
> 
> This is bannable here, and its non negotiable.


how do you delete replies/ posts?


----------



## hondorific (Feb 1, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> nose on the honey bells? I slept on that pack


It really is like grapefruit mixed with GSC...almost like orange cookies. Mango-like almost but more on the grapey side


----------



## Railage (Feb 9, 2021)

Some shitty nug photos of the Banana Breath, I was cold all day and could not take any good pictures.

It’s kinda airy in between the nugs but the nugs themselves are decently dense.

Pretty leafy too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> Some shitty nug photos of the Banana Breath, I was cold all day and could not take any good pictures.
> 
> It’s kinda airy in between the nugs but the nugs themselves are decently dense.
> 
> ...


How were the banana terps on it compared to the other banana strains you ran like the ihg stuff?


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 11, 2021)

Definitely pbb this is an earlier pic. These may have flew too close to the sun which may have caused a bit of weird bud formation.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> Some shitty nug photos of the Banana Breath, I was cold all day and could not take any good pictures.
> 
> It’s kinda airy in between the nugs but the nugs themselves are decently dense.
> 
> ...


I had a bb, looked like a vine and wouldn’t finish so I tossed it. This here is what I was picturing! I had a dream about these pics lol 
Air high five bro!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 11, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Definitely pbb this is an earlier pic. These may have flew too close to the sun which may have caused a bit of weird bud formation.


Ya ya looks like pbb in that pic. Dude some phenos of pbb just throw weird bud formations in general. It's a great smoke but when I ran seeds of it I got some funky phenos for sure. Some were lanky low yielding phenos but absolutely fire. I actually ended up grabbing 2 cuts of pbb and am very happy with what I got, one is a nice yielding purp'd out frost moster. It's throws about 6 zips per plant in a 5 gal pot indoors.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

One of my two cactus. This one smells like lime and the other one like mango. One halitosis just went in like a week ago so still in stretch.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 11, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> View attachment 4822951One of my two cactus. This one smells like lime and the other one like mango. One halitosis just went in like a week ago so still in stretch.


Nice dude! This is one strain we haven't seen alot in this thread. This might be the first time cactus breath has made an appearance??


----------



## Railage (Feb 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How were the banana terps on it compared to the other banana strains you ran like the ihg stuff?


Ive only ran I think 7 Banana Macs, 11 Bananacanes and the 1 Banana Breath so I don’t have an extensive banana list.

1 of the Banana Macs had good Banana terps, taste and smell.

6 out of 11 have some loud banana terps at day 53 when I was checking them.

The Banana Breath has the faintest Banana smell if you deep in the nug and trying really hard. It mostly smells like my peanut butter Breath with a hint of black licorice, it’s curing up right now.

But yeah like I said in the InHouse thread, if you’re looking for Banana I think the Bananacane would be an easy hunt.

@colocowboy Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> Ive only ran I think 7 Banana Macs, 11 Bananacanes and the 1 Banana Breath so I don’t have an extensive banana list.
> 
> 1 of the Banana Macs had good Banana terps, taste and smell.
> 
> ...


^ the mendo breath can overpower a decent amount of the strains phenos I've noticed. The perfect pheno is a nice hybrid blend of both strains with a slight leaning towards whatever strain the mendo was crossed with.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Peanut butter breath finishing up this week. Still on the hunt for a keep pheno. First time running DWCView attachment 4811931View attachment 4811936


That’s what I’m smoking right now. Pbb with the big internode space and dark leaves and super frosty!! Delicious flavor and super potent!! Mine is pretty good for pain too. 
@colocowboy I’m excited for yours!! I’m going to f2 mine this year with a male from my last pack I have.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

Jinxed myself posting that pic earlier!! Found one hermano (I plucked off) on that lime smelling plant right on the top bud. The other pheno probably won’t end up being a keep just bc mango flavor isn’t really my favorite but my gf loves mango flavor so we might. But we haven’t even smoked em yet


----------



## Chaseink501 (Feb 12, 2021)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Looking forward to hunting these!


U grown that Michigan mouth already? How was it?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 12, 2021)

Wanted to see if anyone has ran the squatch recently? I have a good feeling about that pack, feel like it's calling me to pop em..


----------



## Foxseeds (Feb 12, 2021)

This pheno of garlic breath 2.0 smells like cherry cake and seems faster at flowering (day45) even tho it’s fatter then all other phenos. Cant wait to test


----------



## Misterpfffff (Feb 12, 2021)

Some of those Garlic 2.0's looked reeeally nice - if anyone's still looking for them Terpy has them on his site. 
Reasonable price compared to most pug gear at the moment. I got 2 from him a few weeks ago. 

Surprised they're still around given how great the original garlicbreath was and this cross is very very close to the same.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 12, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Some of those Garlic 2.0's looked reeeally nice - if anyone's still looking for them Terpy has them on his site.
> Reasonable price compared to most pug gear at the moment. I got 2 from him a few weeks ago.
> 
> Surprised they're still around given how great the original garlicbreath was and this cross is very very close to the same.


He had a few hundred packs of them lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Feb 12, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> He had a few hundred packs of them lol


Ah that makes sense. Last live he said he only had a few left that I remember, but who knows what a 'few' is to some people lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 13, 2021)

I bet you could pick out the pbb!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 14, 2021)

I am growing wedding poop and urinal cake by Thug pug, poop in top pic, urinal bottom. I'm loving these girls.


----------



## hondorific (Feb 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Wanted to see if anyone has ran the squatch recently? I have a good feeling about that pack, feel like it's calling me to pop em..


DEF DO IT!!! I always wanted that 1 but things havent worked out in my favor...


----------



## Railage (Feb 16, 2021)

The KKB seedlings


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2021)

if anyone’s looking for a pack of Mule Fuel i might know a guy. They’re also the ones that came with the rare Garlic Butter freebies as well. He might also be willing to come up off of one of his packs of Unicorn Poop for the right price.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 18, 2021)

Yo if anybody has a queen sugar pack pop that SHITTTTT!!! I have one girl out of the pack that is just insane fire. I cant speak enough on how fire this girl is. Im almost done drying and ready to trim pics soon come. This one pheno has my room with 4 fucking 8” carbon filters running 24/7 and still isnt enough. I can still smell it in front of my house. I went out and spent $600 on more carbon fans it did nothing lol. Its absolute gas big yielder also. Pop that queen sugar man.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 18, 2021)

K now I’m just jonesing! lol


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 18, 2021)

Greetings! I currently have this purple balled PBB male doing his thing in my flower tent, I wanted to inquire about my best way to grab pollen as I would like to freeze (read that is best for storage 4 a couple months) and then use some of him on one of my archive or sin city females after I move and reset in April. Id say just close to 1/3 have opened like these pictured but still seems to be pushing out more so I think I have a decent window to grab some but could be totally wrong first time tryna do this specifically


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 18, 2021)

These are from like a week ago before some started to open


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


An growing urinal cake and wedding poop, both are hot. Top is cake bottom poop


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I am growing wedding poop and urinal cake by Thug pug, poop in top pic, urinal bottom. I'm loving these girls.


Urinal cake on left, wedding poop on right, day 49


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> I have two different phenos right now, I'll post weights if I remember. Im hunting cherry gorilla by in house next. View attachment 4812580 this is the other pheno I have, still have a pack an a half to get through and a wedding poop.


Wedding poop is fire


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Yeah I just did some digging and the original Marty's meat he sent to gromer to pollinate with Studley. The Marty's meat bx2 is (dino meat x mm4) x mm5. For a second I thought the bx2 had Studley and was gonna go grab them lol


Is studly the great og? Or the ggc?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Greetings! I currently have this purple balled PBB male doing his thing in my flower tent, I wanted to inquire about my best way to grab pollen as I would like to freeze (read that is best for storage 4 a couple months) and then use some of him on one of my archive or sin city females after I move and reset in April. Id say just close to 1/3 have opened like these pictured but still seems to be pushing out more so I think I have a decent window to grab some but could be totally wrong first time tryna do this specifically


This is from Simply2Complex, i’ve used his method, and it worked like a charm.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> This is from Simply2Complex, i’ve used his method, and it worked like a charm.


You want to let the pollen dry for a few days and remove any plant material.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> You want to let the pollen dry for a few days and remove any plant material.


Of course, i thought he put it in there, but might’ve not screenshot that part. Apologies if i wasn’t more clear. Personally i let it dry out for 5 to 7 days, but then again it’s extremely humid where i’m at. So if you’re in dryer climates 3 to 5 days will probably work. Also the way i pollinated certain branches was put the pollen in a glass jar, get a Q-tip, dip the Q-tip in the pollen, and then slightly tap it over the selected branches. Worked extremely well for me, but just make sure you turn your fans off, or that pollen is just going to blow completely everywhere.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Feb 19, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Greetings! I currently have this purple balled PBB male doing his thing in my flower tent, I wanted to inquire about my best way to grab pollen as I would like to freeze (read that is best for storage 4 a couple months) and then use some of him on one of my archive or sin city females after I move and reset in April. Id say just close to 1/3 have opened like these pictured but still seems to be pushing out more so I think I have a decent window to grab some but could be totally wrong first time tryna do this specifically


Out of curiosity, what is it about this male that led you to select it for breeding?


----------



## Railage (Feb 19, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Is studly the great og? Or the ggc?


Studly was an OGKB leaning Mendo Breath F2 male.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 19, 2021)

Both my cactus popped boners (just single manners but I’m still too new growing and maybe over careful so I chopped them about 5 or 6 wks) now so they didn’t make the cut. But we did sample the first one, still not dry yet, and even tho it got chopped really early it has good effects and flavor like lime and it also has a verde sauce kinda flavor too. So I’m popping some more, just five I don’t usually do a whole lot at once of the same strain just for more variety.


----------



## Railage (Feb 19, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> Both my cactus popped boners (just single manners but I’m still too new growing and maybe over careful so I chopped them about 5 or 6 wks) now so they didn’t make the cut. But we did sample the first one, still not dry yet, and even tho it got chopped really early it has good effects and flavor like lime and it also has a verde sauce kinda flavor too. So I’m popping some more, just five I don’t usually do a whole lot at once of the same strain just for more variety.


Did you clone them? They might not herm out again.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 19, 2021)

Railage said:


> Did you clone them? They might not herm out again.


I still have a cut of one of them, but they were both clones already. One of them did get stressed w the storm, power was lost for a while and it did get cold for them. That’s the one still have. I didn’t find the herms until a day or two after that happened. I could try running it again but I’m not worried much about it. If you remember I bought two packs but each pack had like 18 or 19 in them. So I have plenty to search through and we (me and my gf) already know what to expect and we both like it, which is rare. We have almost opposite tastes, so I’ll make sure we find a good keeper. Tossing seed plants and just keeping the clones is that a bad idea?


----------



## Railage (Feb 19, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> I still have a cut of one of them, but they were both clones already. One of them did get stressed w the storm, power was lost for a while and it did get cold for them. That’s the one still have. I didn’t find the herms until a day or two after that happened. I could try running it again but I’m not worried much about it. If you remember I bought two packs but each pack had like 18 or 19 in them. So I have plenty to search through and we (me and my gf) already know what to expect and we both like it, which is rare. We have almost opposite tastes, so I’ll make sure we find a good keeper. Tossing seed plants and just keeping the clones is that a bad idea?


I don’t know about anyone else but I usually don’t give a fuck about the seed plant.

At the start of the 70 flower cycle I’ll pop seeds and get em big enough to sex and get as many clones as I can. With the room being down and reset adding another week I can get about a 21 day veg, once those clones are rooted though I’ll pitch the seed plant...

I can’t have a million plants everywhere growing amok.

For example here I have a bunch of Kosher Kush Breaths that take up a lot of space, I still love vegging seed plants though, even though I gotta kill em all the time. (Typically I’ll have them in 1 gallons but we thought about flowering these and decided against it (I’m just gonna run extra cuts of my tester Bananacanes,truth serums, and Ice cream cake x Sherb))



http://imgur.com/a/hGmHLWL


----------



## Railage (Feb 19, 2021)

I still need to sex and kill mah boys there too.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 19, 2021)

Someone get railage some queen sugar packs!


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 20, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I am growing wedding poop and urinal cake by Thug pug, poop in top pic, urinal bottom. I'm loving these girls.


You made me want to start my wedding poop pack!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 20, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Out of curiosity, what is it about this male that led you to select it for breeding?


I only had a handful of PBB seeds left this is just the best one IMO, i got a female but its the short indica dom one and ive already had two like it so said bye bye to it and the other males had no purp like this dude so i decided he would get flowered out fully


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you all so much 4 the info, pretty sure I understand all of that method gonna get my silica packs ordered today, only question was when "removing all plant matter" obviously gonna remove the outer purple ball wall but should I be trying to tap the pollen out from the inner wall so I'm just left with dust in the tin foil? Or would it give me a better chance at more if some of those inner pod like things end up with it also I just wasn't sure if we considering those plant matter or not. This guys a skyscraper pushing up against the lights i need to cut some of him off lmao


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 20, 2021)

And letting it dry out can just be done by having the collected stuff sit in the tin foil semi contained not uber sealed up in my room 4 a couple days before i freeze and seal it all up well yes? Im not in an overly humid enviorment


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 20, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4832013View attachment 4832015View attachment 4832018
> Thank you all so much 4 the info, pretty sure I understand all of that method gonna get my silica packs ordered today, only question was when "removing all plant matter" obviously gonna remove the outer purple ball wall but should I be trying to tap the pollen out from the inner wall so I'm just left with dust in the tin foil? Or would it give me a better chance at more if some of those inner pod like things end up with it also I just wasn't sure if we considering those plant matter or not. This guys a skyscraper pushing up against the lights i need to cut some of him off lmao


You want to sieve all of that stuff out, just keep the pollen dust. You can get a cheap pollen/kief sifter box to help shake the last of the pollen out of the sacks.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 20, 2021)

Railage said:


> I don’t know about anyone else but I usually don’t give a fuck about the seed plant.
> 
> At the start of the 70 flower cycle I’ll pop seeds and get em big enough to sex and get as many clones as I can. With the room being down and reset adding another week I can get about a 21 day veg, once those clones are rooted though I’ll pitch the seed plant...
> 
> ...


How did you add a video to your post?


----------



## Railage (Feb 20, 2021)

So I just upload it to IMGUR (Has to be 1min or shorter I haven’t tried any other apps like that), then copy the link from IMGUR, then I click that drop down and click media and paste the link and hit ok or whatever and it puts it on your reply.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 20, 2021)

Railage said:


> So I just upload it to IMGUR (Has to be 1min or shorter I haven’t tried any other apps like that), then copy the link from IMGUR, then I click that drop down and click media and paste the link and hit ok or whatever and it puts it on your reply.
> 
> View attachment 4832361


The man! Thank you. Heres some freshly trimmed uni poop


http://imgur.com/a/LQDhSmL


----------



## loop718 (Feb 21, 2021)

Does that video work? It doesnt play like @Railage video does. My video takes me to imagurs website instead of playing on here.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2021)

You can use the link button also, which will embed the video.


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 21, 2021)

Did yall see this


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 21, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Did yall see this View attachment 4833559


Yeah gonna get some unicorn titties lol


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 22, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Is studly the great og? Or the ggc?


GSC SORRY!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

loop718 said:


> The man! Thank you. Heres some freshly trimmed uni poop
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LQDhSmL


That's sweet I've tried to post a vid on here but never had luck


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 22, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Did yall see this View attachment 4833559


Yea. Glad i didnt spend aton..on any of my thug stuff.

Just false hype.

He didnt lie tho technically ..he said he was done..but doesnt mean someone else cant use his pollen. In the comments he says he has alot of pollen even lol.

What a joke.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh c’mon, I think most people saw him teeing up that delicious McRib, limited time only! Hahahaha


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 22, 2021)

Can you guys remind me why he was .. retiring?
Was it a death in the family or a health issue?
Times like these.. no one wise with that kind of following would just stop.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Back surgery! Nothing to shake a stick at but prognosis is good with those things these days, just saying.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 23, 2021)

Thug Puppies 
Ppl would buy just sayin


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 23, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea. Glad i didnt spend aton..on any of my thug stuff.
> 
> Just false hype.
> 
> ...


We knew that kinda all along, we all brought it up awhile back even joking a bit. I am glad I never paid over $80 a pack. I look at it as with all the hybrid crosses available in seed packs these days, people should NOT be paying more than $100- $150 on a pack. There's so many options, and chances are the hype strain that a person really wants and is about to drop $500+ on>he or she can get the same genetics or a similar cross/lineage from another breeder for a fraction of the price. I'm done giving a shit and trying to explain it people, it's their $$$, spend whatever way they please.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 23, 2021)

Always nice to get a pack under original msrp!


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> We knew that kinda all along, we all brought it up awhile back even joking a bit. I am glad I never paid over $80 a pack. I look at it as with all the hybrid crosses available in seed packs these days, people should NOT be paying more than $100- $150 on a pack. There's so many options, and chances are the hype strain that a person really wants and is about to drop $500+ on>he or she can get the same genetics or a similar cross/lineage from another breeder for a fraction of the price. I'm done giving a shit and trying to explain it people, it's their $$$, spend whatever way they please.


Agreed 100%.
The most I've spent was $150 on CSI Humboldt's Living Dead Girl (Patient Zero x Forum GSC) and I plan to breed heavily with them for a lifetime worth of seeds.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 23, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Agreed 100%.
> The most I've spent was $150 on CSI Humboldt's Living Dead Girl (Patient Zero x Forum GSC) and I plan to breed heavily with them for a lifetime worth of seeds.


Same here


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2021)

Geez, I remember paying just 80 for gage green back in the day. Or 20 for some snow high! I’ve dropped some bills on archive, lucky dog, and Cali conn back when swerve was cool. Sometimes you have to pay to play but there’s got to be limits to the stupid.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 24, 2021)

Thug Titties


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Agreed 100%.
> The most I've spent was $150 on CSI Humboldt's Living Dead Girl (Patient Zero x Forum GSC) and I plan to breed heavily with them for a lifetime worth of seeds.


Csi is where it's at...they have some awesome x's


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Agreed 100%.
> The most I've spent was $150 on CSI Humboldt's Living Dead Girl (Patient Zero x Forum GSC) and I plan to breed heavily with them for a lifetime worth of seeds.


That what I'm saying...if you have the space you can just chuck and make crosses yourself that will come out just as good if not better than most of the packs of "elite" genetics.

I was just causing thru oes, neptune and some other seedbanks and there alot of new breeders listed. I checked out a few and sure enough, one so called "breeder" is using a pure michigan as his male in all his strains another is using a pbb male in all their crosses, charging like $150 a pack, lol.. Someone making crosses in their basement and what these new listed breeders are doing is absolutely no different.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That what I'm saying...if you have the space you can just chuck and make crosses yourself that will come out just as good if not better than most of the packs of "elite" genetics.
> 
> I was just causing thru oes, neptune and some other seedbanks and there alot of new breeders listed. I checked out a few and sure enough, one so called "breeder" is using a pure michigan as his male in all his strains another is using a pbb male in all their crosses, charging like $150 a pack, lol.. Someone making crosses in their basement and what these new listed breeders are doing is absolutely no different.


Curious what you make of people selling packs crossed with thug pug strains for what I’d consider a reasonable price (under $100) - like big pond genetics Is one I stumbled upon recently. Totally think I may just be buying into the thug pug hype but I am tempted to get some to grow out in the future given I won’t have capabilities to make my own seeds anytime soon. Like would you say the quality of the “breeders” will be significantly worse than actually reputable people, or still worth it to get crosses I’m intrigued by made by these newer “breeders”?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 24, 2021)

A 5 year old could take pollen and put it onto a female plant to produce seeds. What most people are doing these days is not breeding, they’re seed makers essentially. They get couple packs from thug pug knowing his stuff is in demand and pick a male with zero sort or direction or goal in kind other than to make seeds. I have no issue with this practice, the issue I have is with the pricing of this type of seed. They should be 20-30$ a pack at most as it is super inexpensive to produce a seed like that. Most of the desired Clones are cheap and if you’re just making seed you don’t need anything fancy for lights grow medium etc. 

In my mind Breeding implies you have a goal/destination or purpose in mind with your pairings. If someone said I am going to make a PBB line that has the desired aesthetic look that people are into with the original PBB is present but with ramped up yield, mold resistance, bug resistance etc that would be something I’d be willing to pay for(assuming they were able to make it happen). Breeding a plant for purpose and with a goal in mind takes years and years, lots of money, access to labs etc. The simple act or making seed is easy as hell and takes little time or effort. 

I like to think of the current pot seed game like people rescuing these street dogs that are 15 different breeds and naming each puppy like it’s some new breed. It’s a joke really


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 24, 2021)

Finally got my PBBs poppin, i almost beheaded this poor baby!


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Csi is where it's at...they have some awesome x's


Shhhh don't give up the secrets lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 24, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Shhhh don't give up the secrets lol


Most dont just run one breeder lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 25, 2021)

HELLYEAH, 100% pop rate!!! These ThugPug seeds were super hard for my dad to germinate, he burned thru like 5 to get one. All 3 of mine popped, even the one I almost sabotaged is fine. Curious about these non ThugPug F2s also.


----------



## Foxseeds (Feb 25, 2021)

Cut down pheno 5 of garlic breath 2.0 day 58.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Feb 26, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Cut down pheno 5 of garlic breath 2.0 day 58.View attachment 4836841View attachment 4836843View attachment 4836842


Looking amazing good work


----------



## Chaseink501 (Feb 26, 2021)

My thug pug collection so far!! Got 3 packs of Media mouth to hunt me a nice stud for future projects!! Media mouth is a strain Gromer never released to the public for sale & it’s only a hand full of packs out there & I got 3!! Nobody ever grown it out yet but I know it’s going to be fire! It’s Wifi (carbonite 30% cut) x Studly


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Cut down pheno 5 of garlic breath 2.0 day 58.View attachment 4836841View attachment 4836843View attachment 4836842


Damn dude you got a nice pheno of garlic breath 2.0, better than mine for sure


----------



## Chaseink501 (Feb 26, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> HELLYEAH, 100% pop rate!!! These ThugPug seeds were super hard for my dad to germinate, he burned thru like 5 to get one. All 3 of mine popped, even the one I almost sabotaged is fine. Curious about these non ThugPug F2s also.


What strain?


----------



## Foxseeds (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude you got a nice pheno of garlic breath 2.0, better than mine for sure


Thanks man. Pheno 5 was always my favourite because bud size, cherry terps and flowering speed, but 9,10 are going beast mode. 
10 is most frosty smaller buds, very beautiful structure. 9 is most vigorous, probably most yielding with maybe more thc then 5 but smaller buds by like 25%, garlic terps and probably a week longer flower.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 27, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> What strain?


Peanut Butter Breath


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Cut down pheno 5 of garlic breath 2.0 day 58.View attachment 4836841View attachment 4836843View attachment 4836842


That's about as beautiful as it gets.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Some garlic breath 2.0 all finished up. Came out pretty good although wasn't a big fan of this pheno, I won't be running again. Just had a bit of light nose but yielded well so can't complain. No worries though on to other thing like we all do-


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 3, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Can you guys remind me why he was .. retiring?
> Was it a death in the family or a health issue?
> Times like these.. no one wise with that kind of following would just stop.


He broke his back I believe. He can barely walk let alone feed the plants & everything that comes with growing


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 3, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> He broke his back I believe. He can barely walk let alone feed the plants & everything that comes with growing


Thanks man. Hope people start paying those high prices for his new releases directly in that case. Even one bulging disc can really mess your life up.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 3, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks man. Hope people start paying those high prices for his new releases directly in that case. Even one bulging disc can really mess your life up.


Yea it really can. He hasn’t had a new release in months tho almost a year. Only thing u can buy it’s from auctions or once in a while Terpyseeds releases gear he brought & stashed away. Terpy is the only person who has some stuff under 300$


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 3, 2021)

Look what jus came in guys!! I’m so hype! & I got it at a AMAZING price! Going to get Purple drank breath & Cherry breath next


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Look what jus came in guys!! I’m so hype! & I got it at a AMAZING price! Going to get Purple drank breath & Cherry breath next


I got that pack as well with a free pack of purple drank breath for $250. I'm kinda hesitant of the Larry Bird Breath now, Railage who a well know member here got some shit results and absolute shit germ rates and runt plants with his Larry Bird Breath and he's an excellent grower/ he posted his LBB plants not to far back on this thread. He told me to sell my pack, I'm still going to run it at some point though.


----------



## Railage (Mar 3, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Look what jus came in guys!! I’m so hype! & I got it at a AMAZING price! Going to get Purple drank breath & Cherry breath next


GOOD LUCK!!!

lol

@Dividedsky. I’m actually about to buck down that one OGKB Larry Bird Breath I ended up with tomorrow.

It’s frosty and dense, loud funky thang going on (Same but different funk as the PBB, and Banana Breath)

I’m excited to try it after a decent cure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Railage said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Haha there he is, ahh don't worry the dude too much, lol. Who knows he might get a gem


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I got that pack as well with a free pack of purple drank breath for $250. I'm kinda hesitant of the Larry Bird Breath now, Railage who a well know member here got some shit results and absolute shit germ rates and runt plants with his Larry Bird Breath and he's an excellent grower/ he posted his LBB plants not to far back on this thread. He told me to sell my pack, I'm still going to run it at some point though.


They gave u a whole free pack of purple drank? How many packs did u order? & dam that’s not wat I want to hear lol I wanted to buy 2 more packs & hunt a nice male of the Larry bird breath I’m doing the same with Thug pugs Media mouth (wifi x studly)


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 3, 2021)

Railage said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Hey what was your Germ rates on your Larry bird breath pack? How many out of the 10 poped? & how many was runtz? & what do u mean by runtz? Were they jus slow growing ogkb type plants or?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> They gave u a whole free pack of purple drank? How many packs did u order? & dam that’s not wat I want to hear lol I wanted to buy 2 more packs & hunt a nice male of the Larry bird breath I’m doing the same with Thug pugs Media mouth (wifi x studly)


Ya a full free pack of purple punch breath with the purchase. Where did you get the LBB pack of you don't mine me asking?


----------



## Genetic Geek (Mar 4, 2021)

Clout chasing is at all time high on this forum. Growers talking smack on gromer and then deleting it when their running his gear.


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Wanted to see if anyone has ran the squatch recently? I have a good feeling about that pack, feel like it's calling me to pop em..


Running one right now it's a Calmag whore but pretty hearty and biggest plant in the tent, I over fed some other plants and burnt them but this Squatch didnt seem to care. I'm around day 10 I'll post some pics once I bounce back


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Genetic Geek said:


> Clout chasing is at all time high on this forum. Growers talking smack on gromer and then deleting it when their running his gear.


I wouldn't say there is a lot of shit talking on gromer on this thread. Sure people bust balls and we joke around time to time because shit is kinda funny how he announced his retirement, the his beans flew of the shelves quickly, and he banked it all. Quite awesome actually. Sure there's a few who have talked shit but they don't keep posting, and are probably mad they don't of thug pug beans and have to pay $500 a pack now to get em.. most of us here all have love for gromer and thugpug.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2021)

Genetic Geek said:


> Clout chasing is at all time high on this forum. Growers talking smack on gromer and then deleting it when their running his gear.


Can you walk us through what clout chasing is? Thanks!


----------



## Genetic Geek (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I wouldn't say there is a lot of shit talking on gromer on this thread. Sure people bust balls and we joke around time to time because shit is kinda funny how he announced his retirement, the his beans flew of the shelves quickly, and he banked it all. Quite awesome actually. Sure there's a few who have talked shit but they don't keep posting, and are probably mad they don't of thug pug beans and have to pay $500 a pack now to get em.. most of us here all have love for gromer and thugpug.


Ones health is not to be joked about maybe that's why you deleted your comment since only you made a comment about it. Many others commented on the retirement. He saw an avenue which would generate great income and he seized the opportunity.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Mar 5, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can you walk us through what clout chasing is? Thanks!


One who's is posting for recognition or be noticed.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 5, 2021)

Genetic Geek said:


> Ones health is not to be joked about maybe that's why you deleted your comment since only you made a comment about it. Many others commented on the retirement. He saw an avenue which would generate great income and he seized the opportunity.


I’m only saying it once, keep your elbows down!


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 5, 2021)

the ignore function works well also. Taking up the whole thread fighting doesn’t help anyone. Think I will pop my glukie breath first. Then onto my pbb.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Forum going to shit every thread is like this.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

If I can get my room together been having issues i may run the sherb breath I just recently obtained.


----------



## Railage (Mar 5, 2021)

Everyone’s gotta bitch about something, must be bored at home.

Anyway here’s a polyploid KKB, trying to clone that bitch lol



http://imgur.com/a/qfImSvq


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Forum going to shit every thread is like this.


I apologize dude didn't mean to clog up this thread, I shouldn't take the bait. Anyways you should run the sherb- you know my thoughts on it, absolutely great strain that has certain phenos with massive yields.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 5, 2021)

Railage said:


> Everyone’s gotta bitch about something, must be bored at home.
> 
> Anyway here’s a polyploid KKB, trying to clone that bitch lol
> 
> ...


Whorled phyllotaxy! Not polyploidy.

polyploidy doesn’t usually show physically, just in the dna.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Railage said:


> Everyone’s gotta bitch about something, must be bored at home.
> 
> Anyway here’s a polyploid KKB, trying to clone that bitch lol
> 
> ...


That's insane dude never seen a shoot do that...looks like a giant ziti lol


----------



## Railage (Mar 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Whorled phyllotaxy! Not polyploidy.


whats the difference? I just googled the Whorled Phyllotaxy nugs and it’s bringing up the same as the Polyploid and the fasciation nugs?

Ive also had people calling trifoliates whorled phyllotaxy, I’m just confused, asking for real.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I apologize dude didn't mean to clog up this thread, I shouldn't take the bait. Anyways you should run the sherb- you know my thoughts on it, absolutely great strain that has certain phenos with massive yields.


That's good to hear man definitely need to buckle down on this room so I can run it.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 5, 2021)

Polyploidy can actually be tested that there are more than one unique DNA sequence on a plant, it can actually yield nugs of different expression like taste and effect but doesn’t physically show on the plant. It’s often mistaken from whorled phyllotaxy which is just a deformity that often works itself out, but can yield strange bud formations.


----------



## Railage (Mar 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Polyploidy can actually be tested that there are more than one unique DNA sequence on a plant, it can actually yield nugs of different expression like taste and effect but doesn’t physically show on the plant. It’s often mistaken from whorled phyllotaxy which is just a deformity that often works itself out, but can yield strange bud formations.


Ok, interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> That's good to hear man definitely need to buckle down on this room so I can run it.


The sherb breath is one of the strains I found every female to be somewhat stable and uniform. The sunset sherb makes this strain absolutely throw in yields. I hit over 13 zips on one of the phenos in a 5 gal fabric pot. Would say there is 2 main phenos. One heavy yielding, the other just a tad bit frostier not as tall but still both look absolutely stellar in terms of bag appeal.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2021)

stop ruining threads with personal gripes, 
take it elsewhere, youre literally ruining it for everyone else
got a problem use ignore


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> stop ruining threads with personal gripes,
> take it elsewhere, youre literally ruining it for everyone else
> got a problem use ignore


Y'all cant really get mad at people who think hes a rat though for pulling a rat move..... Let people have they own opinions, someone crying isnt gonna fuck up your thug pug seed collection lmao


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Y'all cant really get mad at people who think hes a rat though for pulling a rat move..... Let people have they own opinions, someone crying isnt gonna fuck up your thug pug seed collection lmao


you literally have no idea what youre talking about, 

this isnt anything to do with that it had todo with 2people arguing and name calling and getting into a personal fight derailing the thread

not about personal opinions

Let the staff handle their jobs and the threads rather than assuming something you dont know


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The sherb breath is one of the strains I found every female to be somewhat stable and uniform. The sunset sherb makes this strain absolutely throw in yields. I hit over 13 zips on one of the phenos in a 5 gal fabric pot. Would say there is 2 main phenos. One heavy yielding, the other just a tad bit frostier not as tall but still both look absolutely stellar in terms of bag appeal.


Nice I have seen the cut grown and smoked it just wasnt able to obtain a cut until now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Nice I have seen the cut grown and smoked it just wasnt able to obtain a cut until now.


O nice dude you got a cut...fuck ya! I moved on from running it because you know, can only run a strain long but sherb was a favorite


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Yea I dont do much seeds more so run cuts. With today's prices wouldnt be interested in trying to grab some beans unless it was a steal. If I enjoy the smoke usually she will stay unless another takes her spot.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yea I dont do much seeds more so run cuts. With today's prices wouldnt be interested in trying to grab some beans unless it was a steal. If I enjoy the smoke usually she will stay unless another takes her spot.


Dont give up on seeds packs, seeds continually surprise me but I know what your saying. I do like getting cuts from actual friends and other growers I know so I can see how the strain grows in all stages. Getting cuts online by a legit vendor can be expensive and hit or miss, the compound jokerz cut I recently acquired is legit though.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dont give up on seeds packs, seeds continually surprise me but I know what your saying. I do like getting cuts from actual friends and other growers I know so I can see how the strain grows in all stages. Getting cuts online by a legit vendor can be expensive and hit or miss, the compound jokerz cut I recently acquired is legit though.


I still grab seed packa just dont really run them. The sherb I seen the pheno hunt so unknown it's legit. For the most part all of the cuts I have grabbed online have been legit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I still grab seed packa just dont really run them. The sherb I seen the pheno hunt so unknown it's legit. For the most part all of the cuts I have grabbed online have been legit.


Ya I have had good luck online as well, I have only gone with one online vendor, stayed away from strainly, don't know how that place is..though it seems like a lot of people snag cuts from there. Sherb is was pretty stable, I got a shitload of fems in that pack. I only ran one pack. If your getting em from cut they'll probably be fire, I didn't get one shitry female in the sherb.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I have had good luck online as well, I have only gone with one online vendor, stayed away from strainly, don't know how that place is..though it seems like a lot of people snag cuts from there. Sherb is was pretty stable, I got a shitload of fems in that pack. I only ran one pack. If your getting em from cut they'll probably be fire, I didn't get one shitry female in the sherb.


Yea I have gotten some cuts online through strainly and other cuts through networking via online or in person. The sherb cut I obtained is fire no room for nothing less.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yea I have gotten some cuts online through strainly and other cuts through networking via online or in person. The sherb cut I obtained is fire no room for nothing less.


Word ya strainly its like a public listing site for cuts right.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Word ya strainly its like a public listing site for cuts right.


Similar to craigslist


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 5, 2021)

There’s some good dudes on strainly but there’s also a lot of not good dudes too! I have some that I trust.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> There’s some good dudes on strainly but there’s also a lot of not good dudes too! I have some that I trust.


Definitely agree as with everything else there people who do stand up business and shady people the strainly thread is helping weed out the frauds.


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm cutting down all the garlic breath 2.0 phenos today. After I’m done I’m repoting the clones for second run, should flip in two weeks. Will keep the best clones of the best 3 phenos in the mother tent next to the male garlic, to make f2s for myself.
I also got this non vigorous but 100% ogkb leaner breath mints that I will hit garlic pollen for fun.


----------



## Railage (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I'm cutting down all the garlic breath 2.0 phenos today. After I’m done I’m repoting the clones for second run, should flip in two weeks. Will keep the best clones of the best 3 phenos in the mother tent next to the male garlic, to make f2s for myself.
> I also got this non vigorous but 100% ogkb leaner breath mints that I will hit garlic pollen for fun.


Did you finish the OGKB Breath Mints? A got a beautiful OGKB Sin Mint Cookie that I’m very excite about.


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 6, 2021)

No it’s so slow, I didn’t flower it with the other breath mints, but even in veg my hands get super sticky when I defoliate, I’ll try to flower the clones without seeding them.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I'm cutting down all the garlic breath 2.0 phenos today. After I’m done I’m repoting the clones for second run, should flip in two weeks. Will keep the best clones of the best 3 phenos in the mother tent next to the male garlic, to make f2s for myself.
> I also got this non vigorous but 100% ogkb leaner breath mints that I will hit garlic pollen for fun.


Whats your keeper garlic male like? I grabbed some pollen off a purple balled PBB recently but i have an archive scooby snacks male that i think smells better but has 0 colour idk what one is better


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 6, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Whats your keeper garlic male like? I grabbed some pollen off a purple balled PBB recently but i have an archive scooby snacks male that i think smells better but has 0 colour idk what one is better


It was my second choice male, the other one hermed on me. It looks similar to the female garlics. I wouldn’t select for colour.
Personally I try to select males that have resinous fan leafs, vigorous side growth, hollow stem, alot of balls. I also cull the first male to show sex, because supposedly they are more hermie prone. 
I want to hunt triple burger (Gmo bx3) and cross to the garlics. It’s hard to find a good male.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I'm cutting down all the garlic breath 2.0 phenos today. After I’m done I’m repoting the clones for second run, should flip in two weeks. Will keep the best clones of the best 3 phenos in the mother tent next to the male garlic, to make f2s for myself.
> I also got this non vigorous but 100% ogkb leaner breath mints that I will hit garlic pollen for fun.


Hey how's the nose on your garlics, mine was a bit light, but now it's been curing for a while its coming thru a little bit. It's has a new sneakers type smell, only way a can describe it, especially when I crack a nug open.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> It was my second choice male, the other one hermed on me. It looks similar to the female garlics. I wouldn’t select for colour.
> Personally I try to select males that have resinous fan leafs, vigorous side growth, hollow stem, alot of balls. I also cull the first male to show sex, because supposedly they are more hermie prone.
> I want to hunt triple burger (Gmo bx3) and cross to the garlics. It’s hard to find a good male.


Yes ive read the longer they take to show balls the better they are idk if thats bro science or not, those burger strains are by the skunkhouse fellows right? I never see much of them on here


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 6, 2021)

It may or may not be bro science heard it from old heads. My first male garlic to show sex was a hermie so idk maybe there’s something to it.
yeah skunk house hunted gmo its weird how little you see of his stuff.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 6, 2021)

Got some abnormalities of my own on this pack of Banana Breath #2. I had 3 seeds not sprout, and 2 damp off so far. The 2 small ones left are holding on somehow. They are like 3 weeks old and an inch tall.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 7, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Got some abnormalities of my own on this pack of Banana Breath #2. I had 3 seeds not sprout, and 2 damp off so far. The 2 small ones left are holding on somehow. They are like 3 weeks old and an inch tall.
> View attachment 4845983View attachment 4845985View attachment 4845987View attachment 4845990View attachment 4845993View attachment 4845995View attachment 4845996View attachment 4845997


That is rough boss well i hope one of the 3 are worth it !


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey how's the nose on your garlics, mine was a bit light, but now it's been curing for a while its coming thru a little bit. It's has a new sneakers type smell, only way a can describe it, especially when I crack a nug open.


1, 9, 10 very garlicky terps. 5,13, some type of sweet strawberry/cherry thing, I guess it must be the mendo in it. Kinda similar to the koko koffee I’m running it smells like a cherry jolly rancher mixed with cinnamon. I gotta test them after they cure


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 7, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> 1, 9, 10 very garlicky terps. 5,13, some type of sweet strawberry/cherry thing, I guess it must be the mendo in it. Kinda similar to the koko koffee I’m running it smells like a cherry jolly rancher mixed with cinnamon. I gotta test them after they cure


Ya I guess I have to try some more gmo and gmo crosses. I liked the garlic breath alot, the bud was fire potency was awesome and nose has came thru on cure, just wasn't my favorite to grow but did come from a cut so who knows, could find something I love hunting a pack. I have some more coming down actually. This and some other gmo that I've seen seem to be very leggy, stretchy plants.


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I guess I have to try some more gmo and gmo crosses. I liked the garlic breath alot, the bud was fire potency was awesome and nose has came thru on cure, just wasn't my favorite to grow but did come from a cut so who knows, could find something I love hunting a pack. I have some more coming down actually. This and some other gmo that I've seen seem to be very leggy, stretchy plants.


I got lucky and pre ordered altitude ranch’s next fatso bx drop. Those and triple burger should probably be enough to hunt a stable stud gmo leaning male.

It was kinda hard getting the ppm right I burned some tips at 1000 ppm, while others were fine. They all seem to stretch a lot when flipped.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I guess I have to try some more gmo and gmo crosses. I liked the garlic breath alot, the bud was fire potency was awesome and nose has came thru on cure, just wasn't my favorite to grow but did come from a cut so who knows, could find something I love hunting a pack. I have some more coming down actually. This and some other gmo that I've seen seem to be very leggy, stretchy plants.


I'm gonna cop some kind of skunkhouse GMO pack to try and get something nice outta incase my modified mints doesn't have what I want, website i frequent has han solo burger available. I have some unicorn poop flower right now not grown by myself that has GMO in it doesn't it?


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 7, 2021)

pheno 1 and 13 of garlic breath 2.0


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 7, 2021)

GMO is a lanky hoe always just like most true SD cuts


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 7, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> That is rough boss well i hope one of the 3 are worth it !


There are 6 growing good, hoping the small ones pull out of it so I can have 8 to choose from. I know 6 will be males knowing my luck haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> There are 6 growing good, hoping the small ones pull out of it so I can have 8 to choose from. I know 6 will be males knowing my luck haha


Hopefully not thug pug, I always had decent luck with females to male ratios.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> pheno 1 and 13 of garlic breath 2.0 View attachment 4846946View attachment 4846947View attachment 4846948View attachment 4846949View attachment 4846950


Yours look gorgeous, mine had a bit fatter buds but yours take the cake for appeal. Love the lavender color of your garlicbreath damn.


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

Hype


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Hype


?


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> ?


Just stirring pots here this morning


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Just stirring pots here this morning


how about no.


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 8, 2021)

Back to topic .....I guess here’s pheno 9
Didn’t get the best photos but she’s the second most frosty and most vigorous. garlic terps


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Back to topic .....I guess here’s pheno 9
> Didn’t get the best photos but she’s the second most frosty and most vigorous. garlic terps View attachment 4847406View attachment 4847407View attachment 4847408View attachment 4847409


Dude those things are looking fire, also no need to come on here and stir pots.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2021)

sunni said:


> how about no.


I tried reason, sorry for the headache Sunni. Also sorry for quoting but I half thought she would behave.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sole halitosis breath has such a horrid smell. Putting on her icy layer all kinds of nice.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Man, I just picture those halitosis breath being dank, Uber funk!


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 9, 2021)

Sheesh that leaf stem is gooped up!


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 9, 2021)

Please don’t flame me. Genuinely asking. What makes Thug Pug worth 300+ a pack? Obviously the only answer is “what the customer is willing to pay” and that’s fine, understandable. I thought 5 dollar seeds each and 20 dollar seeds each were equal, and in my experience... the 20 dollar seeds are indeeed frostier and stankier. All good. But when we get into.... 30,40 a seed.... is thug THAT good? I’m asking because I want to try to run “the best of the best”.

again, I and many others have turned a cheap seed into an amazing plant. That’s not what I’m asking. I’m asking if I drop 300 plus on a pack of Thug, are the chances very high it will be the best ever? Or? I consider myself a decent grower. Again please no hate. I run ethos and inhouse, useful seeds. Buy clones. I’m not opposed to the price. Just want to know it’s thunderrrr. Thanks fam. Hope everyone’s having a good day.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Please don’t flame me. Genuinely asking. What makes Thug Pug worth 300+ a pack? Obviously the only answer is “what the customer is willing to pay” and that’s fine, understandable. I thought 5 dollar seeds each and 20 dollar seeds each were equal, and in my experience... the 20 dollar seeds are indeeed frostier and stankier. All good. But when we get into.... 30,40 a seed.... is thug THAT good? I’m asking because I want to try to run “the best of the best”.
> 
> again, I and many others have turned a cheap seed into an amazing plant. That’s not what I’m asking. I’m asking if I drop 300 plus on a pack of Thug, are the chances very high it will be the best ever? Or? I consider myself a decent grower. Again please no hate. I run ethos and inhouse, useful seeds. Buy clones. I’m not opposed to the price. Just want to know it’s thunderrrr. Thanks fam. Hope everyone’s having a good day.


Depends whats u mean exactly (like are we comparing a 300 thugpack to 300 worth of rado/clesrwater etc type packs..or 5packs of mr nice or some rando off ig/eurojunk?)..and what strain of thug.

Every pack of thug ive grown or my buddies..i/they always had multiple keepers to choose from. Id say its the high keeper hit ratio that makes it more hype..and worth the pricetag? Maybe thats just me.

Ive grown rado..great stuff..great prices..but imo chances at finding a keeper isnt as common(maybe not right word..and not saying its not possible)..but in a one pack standoff of rado and thug..my money is on the thug. My only gripe is studly (which would be the pricier packs) is very dom..so even tho theres variation..i find from pack to pac of thug you can see phenos from dif strains resemble eachother remarkably..to the point that u think u mislabeled.
Also..as of late not a fan of gromers hype induced inflation..i have zero interest in spending any more money on any thug collab. Much rather rado / clearwater till they skyrocket and inflate.

Ran 1 pack of black cherry breath
8 ladies all were nice but 5 were keeper status.

Just my opinion.

I jump on breeders before hype prices and all the crazieness.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Please don’t flame me. Genuinely asking. What makes Thug Pug worth 300+ a pack?


You are comparing it wrong though. Thug Pug didn't cost $300, they cost $80 for a pack. He retired and then the prices skyrocketed. The people who have been hyping him up mostly bought their packs for $80 and the quality is amazing for that price. Once you start getting into the upper price area there are a ton of quality options though and you may not find that Thug Pug is "the best of the best" like you are looking for depending on the strain. There are a lot of great breeders and if you are going to spend that much I would research a specific Thug Pug strain that you want or you might be disappointed. Some of his strains I've tried you would probably think are worth the hype price, some you wouldn't.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 9, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> You are comparing it wrong though. Thug Pug didn't cost $300, they cost $80 for a pack. He retired and then the prices skyrocketed. The people who have been hyping him up mostly bought their packs for $80 and the quality is amazing for that price. Once you start getting into the upper price area there are a ton of quality options though and you may not find that Thug Pug is "the best of the best" like you are looking for depending on the strain. There are a lot of great breeders and if you are going to spend that much I would research a specific Thug Pug strain that you want or you might be disappointed. Some of his strains I've tried you would probably think are worth the hype price, some you wouldn't.


Very reasonable answer. Thank you for this information friend. I may look into a clone of thug pug, quicker than I look for a pack. I don’t have space knowledge time or legality to “pheno hunt” so I prefer to find something worked, f2,f3, or let someone else pheno hunt. As fun as it sounds to do. Just not up my alley. Have a good day. Enjoy y’all’s thug pug. Pop back in with a clone one day hopefully


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 9, 2021)

Alright alright alriiiight, looks like we're gona have these tested for gender soon!


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 10, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Back to topic .....I guess here’s pheno 9
> Didn’t get the best photos but she’s the second most frosty and most vigorous. garlic terps View attachment 4847406View attachment 4847407View attachment 4847408View attachment 4847409


Looking amazing


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 10, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Back to topic .....I guess here’s pheno 9
> Didn’t get the best photos but she’s the second most frosty and most vigorous. garlic terps View attachment 4847406View attachment 4847407View attachment 4847408View attachment 4847409


I can’t wait to pop my pack, not sure if I should pop my Original Garlic breath first or the 2.0, I was thinking Original till I saw your pictures lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Please don’t flame me. Genuinely asking. What makes Thug Pug worth 300+ a pack? Obviously the only answer is “what the customer is willing to pay” and that’s fine, understandable. I thought 5 dollar seeds each and 20 dollar seeds each were equal, and in my experience... the 20 dollar seeds are indeeed frostier and stankier. All good. But when we get into.... 30,40 a seed.... is thug THAT good? I’m asking because I want to try to run “the best of the best”.
> 
> again, I and many others have turned a cheap seed into an amazing plant. That’s not what I’m asking. I’m asking if I drop 300 plus on a pack of Thug, are the chances very high it will be the best ever? Or? I consider myself a decent grower. Again please no hate. I run ethos and inhouse, useful seeds. Buy clones. I’m not opposed to the price. Just want to know it’s thunderrrr. Thanks fam. Hope everyone’s having a good day.


You can always go hit my man @TerpySeeds up he has Garlic Breath 2.0 & Natural Gas for 250 a pc cheapest your going to find Gromer's /Thug Pugs gear for from a legit source i would hurry a get they wont be around much longer . 

I mean i have better ones then those but you won't like the price tag.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Please don’t flame me. Genuinely asking. What makes Thug Pug worth 300+ a pack? Obviously the only answer is “what the customer is willing to pay” and that’s fine, understandable. I thought 5 dollar seeds each and 20 dollar seeds each were equal, and in my experience... the 20 dollar seeds are indeeed frostier and stankier. All good. But when we get into.... 30,40 a seed.... is thug THAT good? I’m asking because I want to try to run “the best of the best”.
> 
> again, I and many others have turned a cheap seed into an amazing plant. That’s not what I’m asking. I’m asking if I drop 300 plus on a pack of Thug, are the chances very high it will be the best ever? Or? I consider myself a decent grower. Again please no hate. I run ethos and inhouse, useful seeds. Buy clones. I’m not opposed to the price. Just want to know it’s thunderrrr. Thanks fam. Hope everyone’s having a good day.


Basically their not worth that. Most of us scooped packs for $80, that's what they were going for even up to late spring early summer of last year. Now that gromer announced retirement because of a back surgery and all the bank are pretty much sold out of stock. Any left over is prices went up and sold at high numbers by banks and people that had packs. I remember Oregon elite had like 200 packs of peanut butter breath left last summer at $80, I was thinking of buying like 50 but thought nah no one will buy these. I was wrong. I would say the mendobreath gromer(breeder of thug pug) uses as his male is the magic in his crosses.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (Mar 11, 2021)

That prince cross will be filthy


----------



## loop718 (Mar 15, 2021)

Latest run of uni poo she likes to chuck nanners last week or so and takes 12weeks to finish dont know if shes gna make it.


----------



## loop718 (Mar 15, 2021)

Queen sugar keeper in fucking love with her. Smells like pure gas and fruit loops. So skunky and fruity at the same time. She Stretches hard.


----------



## loop718 (Mar 15, 2021)

Carls shoes also a keeper yields 8zip in a 5gallon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2021)

loop718 said:


> Latest run of uni poo she likes to chuck nanners last week or so and takes 12weeks to finish dont know if shes gna make it. View attachment 4854507View attachment 4854509View attachment 4854510View attachment 4854511View attachment 4854512View attachment 4854513View attachment 4854514View attachment 4854515


Dude the uni poop looks fire but ya fuck a 12 week flower, screw the noise.

Dude the queen sugar is fuego and Carl shoes as well, Carl's shoes is exactly the strain I'm looking for. You and I grow similary, I want to get back to strains that are absolute fire and always hitting 8+ zips per 5 gal in flower. Some of the gelato crosses I've been running sometimes are hit or miss with the yields.


----------



## Budderton (Mar 16, 2021)

A mutant, runt Meat Breath at 5 wks in the cooker room. Gonna yield fa but it's got crazy eucalyptus oil terps right now. Wtf? Anyone else get eucalyptus from meat breath? It's from a purple puck pack for 2018, I got at the karma cup.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 19, 2021)

New drop......secured!


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 20, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> New drop......secured!
> View attachment 4858085


I seen the post announcing that these were made by secret, but where did they announce this drop at oregon?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Budderton said:


> View attachment 4854626
> A mutant, runt Meat Breath at 5 wks in the cooker room. Gonna yield fa but it's got crazy eucalyptus oil terps right now. Wtf? Anyone else get eucalyptus from meat breath? It's from a purple puck pack for 2018, I got at the karma cup.


Dude that's 5 weeks in flower!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> New drop......secured!
> View attachment 4858085


Woooohoooo sell me some packs, lol.


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 20, 2021)

Here’s the best pheno/genotype of garlic breath 2.0 cut day 66
Think I hit over 30% ?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 20, 2021)

Bahhh if they're sellin out this quick I'll pass lol.

Was thinkin a pack or two but still worn out from the previous drop scavenging lol.


----------



## Budderton (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude that's 5 weeks in flower!


Yep. It's so slow. Gotta finish it out, just to see what it does.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Yep. It's so slow. Gotta finish it out, just to see what it does.


ya dude I know how some of those funky one are, sure its going to be some fire head smoke, sounds like some interesting terms.


Foxseeds said:


> Here’s the best pheno/genotype of garlic breath 2.0 cut day 66
> Think I hit over 30% ? View attachment 4858423View attachment 4858425View attachment 4858426View attachment 4858430View attachment 4858431View attachment 4858432


Im envious go your Garlic Breath 2.0 dude! So fire


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 20, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I seen the post announcing that these were made by secret, but where did they announce this drop at oregon?


Gotta get on oregons email list. I got an email at 9pm saying thug pug drop at midnight. They didn't drop correctly so some people got screwed. I actually texted the owner of oes asking what the deal was and he wasn't aware that they didn't drop on the thug page. After he got ahold of his developer, he texted me back and told me I had to search thug pug in the search bar for them to show. Luckily I grabbed them all. Wasn't going to be too greedy for this drop, but I'm probably going to hit up the other drops to see if I can secure some more. Super pumped that he gave lurch pollen instead of making more studly crosses, I have like 15 breath strains already!


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 21, 2021)

Heres a sneak peak of one of my Kosher Kush Breath day 30 of flower, half way there! This pheno smells like berries while the others are mostly kosher dominant. I also have a few wedding poop flowering too but every pheno flowers slower than the kosher so not much to see yet.


----------



## Railage (Mar 21, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Heres a sneak peak of one of my Kosher Kush Breath day 30 of flower, half way there! This pheno smells like berries while the others are mostly kosher dominant. I also have a few wedding poop flowering too but every pheno flowers slower than the kosher so not much to see yet.View attachment 4859412View attachment 4859399


1 of the 4 phenos I had, had a berry thing going on with it, I got rid of them but have 14 more females to check out, should be flowering them in...... 35 days or so.

Yours looks great at day 30, the Junior crosses look like they def yield more than the Studly crosses but my 4 phenos just packed I don’t know something special about them.


----------



## Budderton (Mar 21, 2021)

Two pheno's of Sherb Breath, both are gonna be light yielders.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Heres a sneak peak of one of my Kosher Kush Breath day 30 of flower, half way there! This pheno smells like berries while the others are mostly kosher dominant. I also have a few wedding poop flowering too but every pheno flowers slower than the kosher so not much to see yet.View attachment 4859412View attachment 4859399


Dude that kkb is throwing some serious frost already...that going to be one well of an icy plant! I mean look at the fan and sugar leaves


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 21, 2021)

Halitosis Breath started it flush. Got a bit of purple showing in the fans, we shall see how much color pop out. Smells god awful, which is good lol. Can't wait to get my Banana Breaths into flower. Super slow vegging so far.


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 22, 2021)

Squatch in week 4


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Halitosis Breath started it flush. Got a bit of purple showing in the fans, we shall see how much color pop out. Smells god awful, which is good lol. Can't wait to get my Banana Breaths into flower. Super slow vegging so far.
> View attachment 4859727View attachment 4859728View attachment 4859729


What smells are you getting from the halitosis(literally the most disgusting sounding strain) ?


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What smells are you getting from the halitosis(literally the most disgusting sounding strain) ?


Used/burnt rear end fluid. Pretty off-putting lol. No hints of anything else.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Used/burnt rear end fluid. Pretty off-putting lol. No hints of anything else.


Ya right on what I expected


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 22, 2021)

Sounds divine lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Sounds divine lol


Haha people like those offensive scents, they are the strongest smells. I just sampled some of the jokerz breeders cut and hot damn this one stanks, like hot glue/fuel and a sweet cream on the back end when you open the jar.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 22, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Used/burnt rear end fluid. Pretty off-putting lol. No hints of anything else.


Gotta love that Burnt Taint smell in the morning oh wait you where talking about a cars rear end huh ?


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Basically their not worth that. Most of us scooped packs for $80, that's what they were going for even up to late spring early summer of last year. Now that gromer announced retirement because of a back surgery and all the bank are pretty much sold out of stock. Any left over is prices went up and sold at high numbers by banks and people that had packs. I remember Oregon elite had like 200 packs of peanut butter breath left last summer at $80, I was thinking of buying like 50 but thought nah no one will buy these. I was wrong. I would say the mendobreath gromer(breeder of thug pug) uses as his male is the magic in his crosses.


What makes u say there not worth it? Compared to Seed junky & Gage green, Thug pug packs even after inflation is cheaper except a few like Peanut butter breath. I honestly think it’s worth it. Seed junky went from 200$ to 5-600 last few months jus because, Gromer packs went up cuz his retirement & are jus as fire as Seedjunkys 600$ packs


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> What makes u say there not worth it? Compared to Seed junky & Gage green, Thug pug packs even after inflation is cheaper except a few like Peanut butter breath. I honestly think it’s worth it. Seed junky went from 200$ to 5-600 last few months jus because, Gromer packs went up cuz his retirement & are jus as fire as Seedjunkys 600$ packs


I don't think seed junky are worth paying $600. I think you misunderstood what the context...I was talking about what they were worth and going for originally, they're whatever you think they're worth. I really don't give a shit what people pay for their beans, it's their money. I was simply explaining why the prices went up from $80 to $3-450 a pack.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't think seed junky are worth paying $600. I think you misunderstood what the context...I was talking about what they were worth and going for originally, they're whatever you think they're worth. I really don't give a shit what people pay for their beans, it's their money. I was simply explaining why the prices went up from $80 to $3-450 a pack.


Cool sorry for the misinterpretation fam, I understand u now lol


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 22, 2021)

Packs are going crazy right now in auctions and on strainly. Everyone is looking for rks. If you had 3 seeds of legit rks you would be pretty happy in your pocket book. In 40 years if you are sitting on Dosidos or PBB holy $#&@ Legalization will bring more people into cannabis. Everything is collectable. I think the packs with the lanyards ot trays basically any trinket will be priceless.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Packs are going crazy right now in auctions and on strainly. Everyone is looking for rks. If you had 3 seeds of legit rks you would be pretty happy in your pocket book. In 40 years if you are sitting on Dosidos or PBB holy $#&@ Legalization will bring more people into cannabis. Everything is collectable. I think the packs with the lanyards ot trays basically any trinket will be priceless.


I dunno know about the dosi or pbb packs being crazy expensive in 40 years, that's a huge stretch. Maybe. I just think the whole landscape of the cannabis industry will be so different 40 years from now its kind of hard to even comprehend. Weed could be dirt cheap by then. Especially with it possibly being federally legal in the horizon. If a federal bill passed for decriminalization across the board that would truly would change the whole game. If it happened big banks would open up to the marijuana industry, getting big agriculture in the picture. I think there will always be a demand for artisan weed like a fine wine but I do think in 10-20 years we could see the price of flower plummet. I hope not and there's actually no way to definitely tell. I do understand what your saying though, like seed packs as a collectors item not even for actual germination, cause who knows if those would pop with even proper long term storage.

Imagine the strains the will be around in 40 years. They will 100% be able to map genetics so they will be able to tell what the meatloaf pheno is lol. If we're still around in 40 years we should come back to thread to see how much are thugpug packs that we didn't pop are worth, lol.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I dunno know about the dosi or pbb packs being crazy expensive in 40 years, that's a huge stretch. Maybe. I just think the whole landscape of the cannabis industry will be so different 40 years from now it kind of hard to comprehend. Weed could be dirt cheap by then. Especially with it possibly being federally legal in the horizon. If a federal bill passed for decriminalization across the board that would truly would change the whole game. If it happened big banks would open up to the marijuana industry, getting big agriculture in the picture. I think there will always be a demand for artisan weed like a fine wine but I do think in 10-20 years we could see the price of flower plummet. I hope not and there's actually no way to definitely tell. I do understand what your saying though, like seed packs as a collectors item not even for actual germination, cause who knows if those would pop with even proper long term storage.
> 
> Imagine the strains the will be around in 40 years. They will 100% be able to map genetics so they will be able to tell what the meatloaf pheno is lol. If we're still around in 40 years we should come back to thread to see how much are thugpug packs that we didn't pop are worth, lol.


You have a great take on this and clearly well thought out. I guess if gromer comes back it full force his genetics wont be as rare either. Gotta cop those first crosses grown in space tho!


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 23, 2021)

I have 30 year old Hawaiian landrace seeds that won’t germinate, value 0 dollars lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I have 30 year old Hawaiian landrace seeds that won’t germinate, value 0 dollars lol


Haha


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 23, 2021)

What in the crystal meth is going on with thug & that canadian breeder girl lol. Its VERY REMINISCENT of subcool and that crack head mid life crisis chick . Cslling him boss and master even property of thug in her bio..fkin weird sub/slave plaY LOL.

Am i supposed to take that collab serious. If ppl buy those genetics its proof ppl will buy anything thats associated to thug pug lol.

Sorry not sorry.

Theres lots of people repping thug pug in canada..even has a retailer for his gear (elite613genetics) and picks the youngest slut to collab with..okaaay.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 23, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What in the crystal meth is going on with thug & that canadian breeder girl lol. Its VERY REMINISCENT of subcool and that crack head mid life crisis chick . Cslling him boss and master even property of thug in her bio..fkin weird sub/slave plaY LOL.
> 
> Am i supposed to take that collab serious. If ppl buy those genetics its proof ppl will buy anything thats associated to thug pug lol.
> 
> ...


I like young sluts put me down for 2 !


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 23, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I like young sluts put me down for 2 !


Finding all the marketing avenues.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 23, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Finding all the marketing avenues.





Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Finding all the marketing avenues.


Dam tamper proof packaging !


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 23, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I like young sluts put me down for 2 !


True dat. But the whole breeding part..miss me. Dont combine both marketz lol. gromers males are slutty enough nowdayz. Chicks in random continents for no reason at all getting breeding pollen. 

Current auctions for old gear happening as we speak.

In comments of a recent auction gromer valued a pack unicorn poop fems + a pack of regs for 2-5k yet hes sending pollen around the world to a slut in each country.

Im just so confused lol.

+1 for sluts.

-1 for thinking his name will sell itself.

Im not the only one saying something lol.

Dont mix buisness and pleasure ..right? No?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 23, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> True dat. But the whole breeding part..miss me. Dont combine both marketz lol. gromers males are slutty enough nowdayz. Chicks in random continents for no reason at all getting breeding pollen.
> 
> Current auctions for old gear happening as we speak.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you are wrong hell i hope she can Breed but if she just wants to sit in her garden half naked and talk dirty to me i'm ok with that 2


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 23, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I'm not saying you are wrong hell i hope he can Breed but if she just wants to sit in her garden half naked and talk dirty to me i'm ok with that 2


All on the fact that she is 18+ mind you preferable 25 + i don't wanna have to teach her anything !


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What in the crystal meth is going on with thug & that canadian breeder girl lol. Its VERY REMINISCENT of subcool and that crack head mid life crisis chick . Cslling him boss and master even property of thug in her bio..fkin weird sub/slave plaY LOL.
> 
> Am i supposed to take that collab serious. If ppl buy those genetics its proof ppl will buy anything thats associated to thug pug lol.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha was talking about this with Misterpfffff on instagram we were cracking up....think ole gromer is being a bit of a creeper lol and by the way he post these girl accounts then a fake one pops up and he does a scam alert, I thought the thing was scam all along, I was getting confused as fuck couldn't tell what the fuck was going on lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 23, 2021)

That is not creeping that my friend is boarder line Poaching ! Just saying !


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

I actually commented and was like dude this girls account just shot up to 2000+ followers, not knowing that there was a real growgirl420 and he was legit reposting her to help her out with a giveaway. The real grow420girl saw my comment and replied with a laughing emoji and that when I realized there was a real grow420girl that gromer was trying to help with a free giveaway or what the fuck ever. There was another women that got reposted and then same thing-scam alert. I don't know what the fuck...that whole thing was confusing. Anyways sorry... carry on.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 23, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What in the crystal meth is going on with thug & that canadian breeder girl lol. Its VERY REMINISCENT of subcool and that crack head mid life crisis chick . Cslling him boss and master even property of thug in her bio..fkin weird sub/slave plaY LOL.
> 
> Am i supposed to take that collab serious. If ppl buy those genetics its proof ppl will buy anything thats associated to thug pug lol.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen elite with any of his gear in 6+ months and I check the site regularly, wish he did


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 23, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I haven't seen elite with any of his gear in 6+ months and I check the site regularly, wish he did


Thats cuz gromer quit releasing..so that makes sense..betcha elites kicking his own ass for handing out free packs of pbb for free with every 2 packs bought lol.


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 23, 2021)

Sophies Breath X GMO Fuel (Sophisticated Fuel) by Red Scare Seed Co. Day 29


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thats cuz gromer quit releasing..so that makes sense..betcha elites kicking his own ass for handing out free packs of pbb for free with every 2 packs bought lol.


I almost scooped a shit-load of pbb off of elite last spring, they had 200 packs at one point. The were doing sweet full pack freebies with squatch and muel fuel packs. Think it was freebie packs of child's breath(I haven't seen one person pop these) and puta breath 2.0. I'm will pop that puta 2.0 at some point.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 23, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I haven't seen elite with any of his gear in 6+ months and I check the site regularly, wish he did


Right now thug pug is fetching seedjunky, ggg gear prices. If he has stock like he keeps bringing out why do another drop of new gear? The exclusiveness of said limited gear (retirement) is setting the price. Like at first studly was lost was the word while gromer has mass pollen stored. The collaborations are helping generate more revenue while keeping the exclusive limited to a degree since it is not pug doing the breeding. Cant knock the hustle dont agree but cant knock it.


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I almost scooped a shit-load of pbb off of elite last spring, they had 200 packs at one point. The were doing sweet full pack freebies with squatch and muel fuel packs. Think it was freebie packs of child's breath(I haven't seen one person pop these) and puta breath 2.0. I'm will pop that puta 2.0 at some point.


I plan to pop some childs breath next run, I will get those cunts to crack


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 23, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thats cuz gromer quit releasing..so that makes sense..betcha elites kicking his own ass for handing out free packs of pbb for free with every 2 packs bought lol.


well i thought hed get a couple packs of the urinal cake drop if he is the connect 4 canada but ya
seems like he's gone in the opposite direction now i grabbed 5 packs last month.. no freebies lmao


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> I plan to pop some childs breath next run, I will get those cunts to crack


Just roll with the paper towel method, never fails me.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 24, 2021)

I recall hearing something about childs breath being free because it had issues - I forget if it was germination issues or herm, etc. 

But I know something was up with that pack.


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 24, 2021)

I tried some garlic breath 2.0 hash from pheno 10, it’s terps are nasty chemical garlic, very strong head high, no anxiety at all.


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 24, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> I recall hearing something about childs breath being free because it had issues - I forget if it was germination issues or herm, etc.
> 
> But I know something was up with that pack.


I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that it was germ issues but I could be tripping because I for sure read the same about the Garlic Butter freebies. I had 2/10 Garlic Butter seeds sprout and 1 was OGKB slowpoke


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just roll with the paper towel method, never fails me.


Wet paper towel in a gallon glad bag thats misted with water is my trick. I put em under the light and within a few days i got 1-2 inch long tales , If that doesn't do it ill take some lite grit sandpaper to them and get some gals posted


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone here play with gibberellic acid to pop stubborn seeds? Never done it myself but I've been wondering since having issues with the Garlic Butter.


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 24, 2021)

FrostyBison said:


> Anyone here play with gibberellic acid to pop stubborn seeds? Never done it myself but I've been wondering since having issues with the Garlic Butter.


No But i've use URB Natural and they say it helps with germination.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> I recall hearing something about childs breath being free because it had issues - I forget if it was germination issues or herm, etc.
> 
> But I know something was up with that pack.


Ya there was definitely something about it having germ issues...I do recall the seeds be pretty small when I checked them, I will check em out tomorrow. 

Also in regard to the paper towel method> I try and not keep them in the paper towel past 72 hrs because once they pop they starting growing fast and the tails get all embedded in the papertowel and you can rip and break the tap roots if you try and pull them out, causing you to lose a otherwise viable seed. If this happens and you get the tap root embedded in the papertowel- DONT rip it out...just cut or rip the papertowel around the tap and plant it with the piece of paper towel attached...it will be fine and disgenrate.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

Growgirl420 is now growgirlcanada lol. She is still property of thugpug/gromer though.
By the way did you see her stash of orange packs? She had a bunch scattered the fell on the floor there was so many. Something is going on with this... he definitely sent this chick like personal stash beans because there rare packs like meat breath, bad breath and ghost breath that weren't released in the orange packs.
She must be flashing some beav to him or is working working him for free beans. It's probably ggg's wife or something trying to get some stock to resell, lol.


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Growgirl420 is now growgirlcanada lol. She is still property of thugpug/gromer though.
> By the way did you see her stash of orange packs? She had a bunch scattered the fell on the floor there was so many. Something is going on with this... he definitely sent this chick like personal stash beans because there rare packs like meat breath, bad breath and ghost breath that weren't released in the orange packs.
> She must be flashing some beav to him or is working working him for free beans. It's probably ggg's wife or something trying to get some stock to resell, lol.


Gromer commented on one if her pics on her old profile saying she should grow peanutbutter breath, and her reply made it seem like she barely knew who he was. It almost seems like he just searched up #slurricane and picked 2 young girls he seen growing the strain.

He sent like 30k+ worth of beans to a small scale grower with 200 followers, it just doesnt make sense.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 24, 2021)

Prob getting in trouble for this... but


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 24, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> View attachment 4862082
> 
> Prob getting in trouble for this... but


why's he acting like a simp all of a sudden?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 24, 2021)

FrostyBison said:


> why's he acting like a simp all of a sudden?


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 24, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


>


Ah yes, the elusive Canadian beaver lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Growgirl420 is now growgirlcanada lol. She is still property of thugpug/gromer though.
> By the way did you see her stash of orange packs? She had a bunch scattered the fell on the floor there was so many. Something is going on with this... he definitely sent this chick like personal stash beans because there rare packs like meat breath, bad breath and ghost breath that weren't released in the orange packs.
> She must be flashing some beav to him or is working working him for free beans. It's probably ggg's wife or something trying to get some stock to resell, lol.


Fucking jokes man wow now im going to IG to check it in real time lol. All 3 of those packs first release wernt orange packs so i agree somethings up..i didnt keep to up to date on the thug hype when it was happening (the price rise)..unsure if any were rereleased (maybe a charity auction?) but she doesnt strike me as a winning bidder material/ wallet that deep..but who knows lol..
i cant keep up with the stories anymore..all the breeders seem to have abunch confusing stories.

mans been on onlyfanss tooo long being bedridden.

Edit: just watched the latest vid.. wow. At gromer 'evaluations' thats quite the collection/subscription he paid for. Wf is fresh breath? Never heard of that one. She got laced without a doubt..therr still packs on the floor even lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 24, 2021)

#veryhappybabypug


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Fucking jokes man wow now im going to IG to check it in real time lol. All 3 of those packs first release wernt orange packs so i agree somethings up..i didnt keep to up to date on the thug hype when it was happening (the price rise)..unsure if any were rereleased (maybe a charity auction?) but she doesnt strike me as a winning bidder material/ wallet that deep..but who knows lol..
> i cant keep up with the stories anymore..all the breeders seem to have abunch confusing stories.
> 
> mans been on onlyfanss tooo long being bedridden.
> ...


Meanwhile all us poor sclubs who blew thugpug don't get one pack for free, not a single bean. Lol jk... not about this thread blowing thugpug up, that shit is without a doubt true.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Fucking jokes man wow now im going to IG to check it in real time lol. All 3 of those packs first release wernt orange packs so i agree somethings up..i didnt keep to up to date on the thug hype when it was happening (the price rise)..unsure if any were rereleased (maybe a charity auction?) but she doesnt strike me as a winning bidder material/ wallet that deep..but who knows lol..
> i cant keep up with the stories anymore..all the breeders seem to have abunch confusing stories.
> 
> mans been on onlyfanss tooo long being bedridden.
> ...


I love thugpug always will but I'm definitely running other things more often nowadays, I'm loving what I see from Clearwater and Wyeast. I got rid of a few packs of thugpug today...I never really understood the pure michigan 2.0....3rd coast had no idea he was even doing that one. I was not pleased with my garlic breath though I picked it up from clone so that's on me. Person just picked a shit pheno... bud came out very nice and potent but had no nose.

This> has nothing to do with thug pug but I'm honestly done picking up cuts from online vendors even though I only picked up a few and one pricey one. The stuff I popped from breeder packs like thugpug, envy, dvg etc. blew vendor cuts out of the fucking water. If your going to pick up cuts you're better off trading with a fellow riu grower or or a local grower you trust over online vendor...also be wary of online vendors don't think they always want to give you their coveted elite. Pop packs and hunt your own shit over anything!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 24, 2021)

The only reason pug came out with the 2.0 is because 3rd coast decided to sell the original at 200 instead of the 100 all of his other packs were at.
Pug wanted people to get his stuff at his normal 80-100 and that's the price the 2.0 released at.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> The only reason pug came out with the 2.0 is because 3rd coast decided to sell the original at 200 instead of the 100 all of his other packs were at.
> Pug wanted people to get his stuff at his normal 80-100 and that's the price the 2.0 released at.


Ya that makes sense...word, 3rd coast said something about I was kinda throw off cause the 2.0 was with the jr though still fire.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 24, 2021)

So he fell for a canadian girl, when hes located in MI....? Or am i wrong, what is this some e dating shenanigans??


----------



## Silencio (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm really enjoying watching Gromer getting roasted in his IG comments. 
He was out of his mind to pick some rando with 0 followers to try to breed AND sell seeds (illegally) for him.

Here's another find from the Salami Leg F2s (#10) from thehumancannabinoid
I've been having incredible luck with these beans. Very consistently terpy and frosty plants. 
Smells range from sour raspberry, blueberry, to mendo funk.
If you don't have salami leg in your vault you might want to jump on the #10 pheno
Grown in 0.75g pot with no nutes under 155W led


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 25, 2021)

Guy gotta have something to beat his shit to he ain't smashing anything with that back !


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe he started smoking DMT or that dummy dust or something got all cray cray and started shipping rando beaver 20 or 30 g's worth of seeds !


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Maybe he started smoking DMT or that dummy dust or something got all cray cray and started shipping rando beaver 20 or 30 g's worth of seeds !


Nah not dmt ...Dmt is a minding opening a experience, you wouldn't be doing shit like that. Who knows maybe his backs is hurting and he is on painkillers and booze the good ole stuff.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe bro is lonely, back fucked up, dog died, maybe being a creeper helps him deal with it all Lolol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Maybe bro is lonely, back fucked up, dog died, maybe being a creeper helps him deal with it all Lolol.


Ya heard he is lonely...he's been watching brokeback mountain on bluray DVD.....on repeat


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya heard he is lonely...he's been watching brokeback mountain on bluray DVD.....on repeat


If I remember correctly he used to post a lot of weird Bollywood stuff.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> If I remember correctly he used to post a lot of weird Bollywood stuff.


He's really lost. I had figured he was using beans like candy for the young ladies.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

Who knows, I hope his back feels better! As stated crushing guts is probably out of the question. It’s totally his character to blow up the hype market that people did with his last drops.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Who knows, I hope his back feels better! As stated crushing guts is probably out of the question. It’s totally his character to blow up the hype market that people did with his last drops.


I know hope he does feel better and gets back to doing his thing. It's just sometimes off-putting when I've seen him be a dick to some of his customers/huge fans that love his work and do his gear justice by growing absolute dank thug pug strains. Then you see him loving on some random Canadian chick who probably on her 1st grow and he showers her with every thug pug pack in his catalog. Um seriously what going on here? Whatever though and whatever floats your boat, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Who knows, I hope his back feels better! As stated crushing guts is probably out of the question. It’s totally his character to blow up the hype market that people did with his last drops.


Hype using sexual interest that makes for a bigger following. Like someone mentioned before who dont want to see a naked girl growing some dank that she promotes constantly. I have noticed there has been a spike in growers helping promote girl growers but not to the breeding degree like gromer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Hype using sexual interest that makes for a bigger following. Like someone mentioned before who dont want to see a naked girl growing some dank that she promotes constantly. I have noticed there has been a spike in growers helping promote girl growers but not to the breeding degree like gromer.


Personally I think using a man's sexual desires to sell gear/ seeds is kinda lame and cringey and Gomer is NOT doing that(just want to make that clear to someone people that might have just popped in this thread) but I have seen it done by others and I just lol. I have a fiance and could care less about some hot chick posing with colas, it's just cringey and to-try hard, I'm the man type vibe...again this has nothing to do with thug pug he's never pulled that type of shit, just talking about the seed/mj strain game in general.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

Sub use to do that kind of stuff^ I recall. Except it was nothing to look at. Always seemed like some scraggly meth'd out women. I don't know if that's an accurate description...I'm from the northeast and never seen meth in my life....oxy on the other hand...


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 25, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Ima just stay out of this one. I respect her hustle.


Cant knock either hustles. Dont agree but cant knock it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

Gaussamer said:


> Grow hoes ain't nothing new at all. Aint worth getting twisted up about.


Nah not at all, shits funny is all. Remember seeing that shit 90s hightimes mags


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Personally I think using a man's sexual desires to sell gear/ seeds is kinda lame and cringey and Gomer is NOT doing that(just want to make that clear to someone people that might have just popped in this thread) but I have seen it done by others and I just lol. I have a fiance and could care less about some hot chick posing with colas, it's just cringey and to-try hard, I'm the man type vibe...again this has nothing to do with thug pug he's never pulled that type of shit, just talking about the seed/mj strain game in general.


Marketing hype if it be him helping her with breeding or her promoting his brand. That collaboration is putting both brands in more eyes mixing the two markets. May have been done before but that was before the whole fansonly shit going on now. Girls can post half naked pic and get 1k followers. Growers/breeders have to actually put work in. Not saying I agree but cant knock it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

Alright let's move on from this, think it's been discussed enough lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2021)

hey your shitty misogynistic comments arent welcome here, if you dont understand why youre being problematic you should educate yourself


----------



## Budderton (Mar 25, 2021)

This is why I don't do insta or FB. I don't wanna be distracted by hype and drama. To each there own tho.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm starting to think gromer is trolling us all....lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow, this shit went south, lol.

Welp, I'm still stoked on me & my dad's PBB grow this year, i should be grabbing clones or plants from him soon.


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Mar 25, 2021)

Well the second OES drop lasted literally 3 minutes lol. Managed to scoop Night King, Prince and Van Helsing


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 25, 2021)

Did i see ThugPug FEMS in a pic?? Can anyone confirm?? Swore i did, can't find


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 25, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Did i see ThugPug FEMS in a pic?? Can anyone confirm?? Swore i did, can't find


Yeah he did a couple fem packs one of them was Unicorn Poop. I think I've seen some kind of banana fem too? seedfinder has a few S1s listed on his page too but I've heard that site can be hit and miss.


----------



## rm32 (Mar 25, 2021)

What’s everyone’s thoughts on the secret society drop? Idk about how I feel about them all being purple punch crosses, but night king x lurch sounds interesting


----------



## rm32 (Mar 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm starting to think gromer is trolling us all....lol


I feel like he’s trying to whitelabel his seeds so that he doesn’t get flack for coming back from retirement


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

rm32 said:


> I feel like he’s trying to whitelabel his seeds so that he doesn’t get flack for coming back from retirement


Oooo shit....I can dig


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

Can't blame the dude. That young strange will have dudes risking prison time, lol.


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 25, 2021)

Treestar is dropping on march 29th if anyone is looking for the new drop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sub use to do that kind of stuff^ I recall. Except it was nothing to look at. Always seemed like some scraggly meth'd out women. I don't know if that's an accurate description...I'm from the northeast and never seen meth in my life....oxy on the other hand...


If his back is fucked then he is out of his mind from oxy for sure. I've seen folks get back issues and Dr. Feel good put them on oxy. They were never the same afterwards. Hell a couple ended up overdosing from the shit, couple others turned to heroin junkies.

That shit is no joke and rots a brain quicker than crack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

What is thug pug's ig handle? The ones that popped up didn't look legit.


----------



## Railage (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is thug pug's ig handle? The ones that popped up didn't look legit.


Gromerjuana


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is thug pug's ig handle? The ones that popped up didn't look legit.


Gromerjuana I think?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you guys!


----------



## G_milner (Mar 25, 2021)

Anybody know which of these three thug pug would be the best producer?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2021)

G_milner said:


> View attachment 4862956
> Anybody know which of these three thug pug would be the best producer?


The wyeast packs...haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2021)

G_milner said:


> View attachment 4862956
> Anybody know which of these three thug pug would be the best producer?


No but seriously those wyeast packs are dope I almost picked up those exact packs but they sold out...got these


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> No but seriously those wyeast packs are dope I almost picked up those exact packs but they sold out...got these
> View attachment 4863043View attachment 4863044


that marshmellow sounds fucked up yo jesus


----------



## scottelaxe (Mar 26, 2021)

Where's most of the drops go down for his gear at? Thanks and happy growing.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 26, 2021)

He is retired boss had only been doing collabs and idk if you cant call the recent ones collabs at all But i might know some one that has a few paaccks they might part with but the mark up on his packs are kind off high compared to what the drop price was but if you really want original TP packs from a trusted source dm me and i will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2021)

Haha meant to thumbnail those pics didn't mean to have big ass pics of wyeast on a thugpug thread


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2021)

rm32 said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the secret society drop? Idk about how I feel about them all being purple punch crosses, but night king x lurch sounds interesting


I personally don't really care about those new collab drops...I'm sure he's going to be doing more though. They're selling out like hot cakes at $100 a pack. If you're looking to buy and resell they'd be great packs to pick up... you'll have to keep an eye on drops, literally be refreshing you computer and watching it like a hawk but if you score-I'm sure they'd fetch some pretty good numbers. Im curious to see what they resell for once they start popping up at different sites.

Good morning thug pug thread..time to do what we do everyday....grow weed.


----------



## rm32 (Mar 26, 2021)

G_milner said:


> View attachment 4862956
> Anybody know which of these three thug pug would be the best producer?


I ran juniors jello and it was an average producer. She wasn’t a huge stacker but the terps were nice.


----------



## rm32 (Mar 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I personally don't really care about those new collab drops...I'm sure he's going to be doing more though. They're selling out like hot cakes at $100 a pack. If you're looking to buy and resell they'd be great packs to pick up... you'll have to keep an eye on drops, literally be refreshing you computer and watching it like a hawk but if you score-I'm sure they'd fetch some pretty good numbers. Im curious to see what they resell for once they start popping up at different sites.
> 
> Good morning thug pug thread..time to do what we do everyday....grow weed.


I’m burnt out from those last drops, and still sitting on a few of those packs. I might try to grab a few for personal but not going tobe putting in that same effort as last time haha


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 26, 2021)

FrostyBison said:


> why's he acting like a simp all of a sudden?


Hes off all the pills and his weiner started working again hahahaha


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 26, 2021)

G_milner said:


> View attachment 4862956
> Anybody know which of these three thug pug would be the best producer?


Urinal cake for sure. Check out @GingerGrower on ig. He slays thug pug and has some donkey dick urinal cake colas right now


----------



## G_milner (Mar 26, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Urinal cake for sure. Check out @GingerGrower on ig. He slays thug pug and has some donkey dick urinal cake colas right now


K thanks for the help.


----------



## G_milner (Mar 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> No but seriously those wyeast packs are dope I almost picked up those exact packs but they sold out...got these
> View attachment 4863043View attachment 4863044


I've got corbet cherry and socks and sandals also,so many choices nowadays.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 26, 2021)

G_milner said:


> View attachment 4862956
> Anybody know which of these three thug pug would be the best producer?


I kno this a thug pug thread, but rly interested in how that una fria turns out. Just seen it on SHN


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 26, 2021)

I may have some thug packs for Canadians @fennecgenetics


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> I kno this a thug pug thread, but rly interested in how that una fria turns out. Just seen it on SHN


All good -all is welcome here, I'm wondering that as well. Few of my grower buddies are excited for me to pop my wyeast marshmallow og but I'm almost more excited about the kings chalice<<<think this one could be the sleeper hit.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> All good -all is welcome here, I'm wondering that as well. Few of my grower buddies are excited for me to pop my wyeast marshmallow og but I'm almost more excited about the kings chalice<<<think this one could be the sleeper hit.


Wyeast you say!? I've been wanting to run these guys for a while now. Got a single Gelato Twist as a freebie from OES, and it was super frosty. Sbagged these off the auction a few weeks ago. In a super sucker for Sunset Sherb crosses.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Wyeast you say!? I've been wanting to run these guys for a while now. Got a single Gelato Twist as a freebie from OES, and it was super frosty. Sbagged these off the auction a few weeks ago. In a super sucker for Sunset Sherb crosses.
> View attachment 4864333


O that one will be dope, anything with sunset sherb is killer, it's honestly super underrated strain these days...yields well also.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 27, 2021)

I have one Peanut Butter Breath pheno that I just finished testing in a 1 gallon pot before I run it in a bigger one. I have 2 more phenos that are halfway through testing in flower now. I'll try and take some better pictures later but this is definitely a beautiful and potent strain. It smells strange but in a really good way.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 27, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I have one Peanut Butter Breath pheno that I just finished testing in a 1 gallon pot before I run it in a bigger one. I have 2 more phenos that are halfway through testing in flower now. I'll try and take some better pictures later but this is definitely a beautiful and potent strain. It smells strange but in a really good way.
> View attachment 4864483View attachment 4864485


That's some seriously purple peanut butter breath man amazing work.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I have one Peanut Butter Breath pheno that I just finished testing in a 1 gallon pot before I run it in a bigger one. I have 2 more phenos that are halfway through testing in flower now. I'll try and take some better pictures later but this is definitely a beautiful and potent strain. It smells strange but in a really good way.
> View attachment 4864483View attachment 4864485


That looks similar to a pheno I had...did this one yield decently? Well better than most pbb phenos?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That looks similar to a pheno I had...did this one yield decently? Well better than most pbb phenos?


It's the first female I've ran so far, the first 3 were males so I can't compare yield to other phenos yet. I have 2 more females being tested halfway through flower and have like 6 or 7 more still to test. It was a stretch pheno, not a OGKB dom one. It got almost no light and still yielded a half ounce. I put my first testers next to my regular plants in one gallon pots without their own lights, so they only get the residual light and this one was in the back row of the testers getting the least amount of light. Considering what light it received it was a decent yield but my Kush Mints F2 testers in the same run did yield about an ounce in the same conditions.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It's the first female I've ran so far, the first 3 were males so I can't compare yield to other phenos yet. I have 2 more females being tested halfway through flower and have like 6 or 7 more still to test. It was a stretch pheno, not a OGKB dom one. It got almost no light and still yielded a half ounce. I put my first testers next to my regular plants in one gallon pots without their own lights, so they only get the residual light and this one was in the back row of the testers getting the least amount of light. Considering what light it received it was a decent yield but my Kush Mints F2 testers in the same run did yield about an ounce in the same conditions.


Word sound like a similar pheno- non ogkb very very colorful, yielded well compared to other phenos.nit did very well even though I was very conservative with feedings, didn't want to push her.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I have one Peanut Butter Breath pheno that I just finished testing in a 1 gallon pot before I run it in a bigger one. I have 2 more phenos that are halfway through testing in flower now. I'll try and take some better pictures later but this is definitely a beautiful and potent strain. It smells strange but in a really good way.
> View attachment 4864483View attachment 4864485


Ya I know what you're talking about with the strange smell, it's hard to describe but they smell great. I was get whiffs of jif peanut butter when I was pinching the bud like 6 weeks into flower, was fucking crazy. Your bud looks stellar man, good work!


----------



## Budderton (Mar 28, 2021)

MeatBreath mutant at around 7.5 wks. Baby finger for reference. Loud eucalyptus/ menthol with a touch of funk terps are what's keeping this one alive. We'll see how it smokes when it done.


----------



## loop718 (Mar 30, 2021)

Day 17 White truffle PBB x GG4 dont mind the blurple i over vegged and had to use something down at that end lol

Meatbreath STACKINNNN


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 31, 2021)

Justincrawn cut of Meatbreath - Gonna be hitting her to my Banana OG F3 male pretty soon here.
1 cut to mother, 1 cut to flower, and 1 cut to pollenate. I'll show pics when it's goin down.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 31, 2021)

First time running an ogkb leaning pheno. She is a pretty good vegger compared to what I have read. Trich come on really early in flower and doesn't stop. Have not had a pheno give off smells like this she is a very fowl reeking plant to the point I was wondering if I had done something wrong while harvesting. Thank you Railage for allowing me the opportunity to run your selected pheno she is truly a gem.


----------



## Railage (Mar 31, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> First time running an ogkb leaning pheno. She is a pretty good vegger compared to what I have read. Trich come on really early in flower and doesn't stop. Have not had a pheno give off smells like this she is a very fowl reeking plant to the point I was wondering if I had done something wrong while harvesting. Thank you Railage for allowing me the opportunity to run your selected pheno she is truly a gem.
> View attachment 4867407


I hope you like her!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2021)

loop718 said:


> Day 17 White truffle PBB x GG4 dont mind the blurple i over vegged and had to use something down at that end lol
> View attachment 4867071View attachment 4867072
> Meatbreath STACKINNNNView attachment 4867074View attachment 4867075View attachment 4867076


Beautiful trellis setup Loop, canopy looks great...you're killing it as always.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 31, 2021)

Sophiesbreath - most vigorous of the 6 phenos awaiting flower/selection


----------



## Misterpfffff (Mar 31, 2021)

6 in the drink, 7 left in the pack. Let's see what I find :O


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Thinking about it...


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> 6 in the drink, 7 left in the pack. Let's see what I find :O
> 
> View attachment 4867889


The first time I ran it I only did 8 seeds and ended up finishing with 4 females and they were all pretty nice.

One had nice doughy fruity thing going on with it, another an OG funk.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> Thinking about it...
> 
> View attachment 4868095


What the freebie child's breath or puta 2.0?


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What the freebie child's breath or puta 2.0?


Garlic Butter.

Good price lol, that was last February.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> Garlic Butter.
> 
> Good price lol, that was last February.
> 
> View attachment 4868131


Ahhhh the good ole days, lol. My ass has to get transplanting, I just picked up 40 cuts...20 dvg hot rod and 20 ihg/kind of thugpug- blunicorn(unicorn poop x blue sherbert)


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhhh the good ole days, lol. My ass has to get transplanting, I just picked up 40 cuts...20 dvg hot rod and 20 ihg/kind of thugpug- blunicorn(unicorn poop x blue sherbert)


Your descriptions of your DVG stuff really makes me want to pop my Royal Jellatos.

I only got space for 36 new phenos to try out, in this next upcoming pop. 6 slots are def for the Black Marshmello pending they all pop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> Your descriptions of your DVG stuff really makes me want to pop my Royal Jellatos.
> 
> I only got space for 36 new phenos to try out, in this next upcoming pop. 6 slots are def for the Black Marshmello pending they all pop.


Ya you gotta run some dvg man....they got some terpy gear...


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 1, 2021)

Wedding poop day 38 flower


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 1, 2021)

Next wedding poop @ day 38... bud structure not really feeling it on this one...


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 1, 2021)

Got 4 ladies & 3 of them stretch like a mother sucker lololol...


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Next wedding poop @ day 38... bud structure not really feeling it on this one...
> View attachment 4868210View attachment 4868211View attachment 4868212View attachment 4868213


You all get plants mad close to the fluence or whatever leds you use, very rarely see issues. Years ago with the crappier leds you'd see bleaching. If my plants got that close to my hid , they'd start a forest fire in my basement.


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You all get plants mad close to the fluence or whatever leds you use, very rarely see issues. Years ago with the crappier leds you'd see bleaching. If my plants got that close to my hid , they'd start a forest fire in my basement.


Yea fluence led.... problems only happens when plants touch the led....


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> Anyway here’s a polyploid KKB, trying to clone that bitch lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844413View attachment 4844414


I gotta defole this thing..


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 2, 2021)

Sophiesbreath male day 2 flower, gonna collect some pollen!
He's endured quite the stress test and is bouncing back wonderfully.
Ph, Root, Deficiency, and Overwater problems... and a couple nice teas and feed are bringing him back around.
Never tried to put himself into flower.

Smells like louuud cherry cough drop medicine on the front then it changes into a bright powder pink bubblegum scent.
Really wonderful profile  Not sure what to hit him to aside from the winner of the Sophies gals for an f2.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 2, 2021)

While I wait for my Dad to raise up & take cuts off our ThugPug PBBs, I'm raising this PBB F2 by Toro Genetics. Figured I'd post it here since this is PBB which us ThugPug relevant, and we are still growing actual TP genetics.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 2, 2021)

This is what the pack looked like


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhhh the good ole days, lol. My ass has to get transplanting, I just picked up 40 cuts...20 dvg hot rod and 20 ihg/kind of thugpug- blunicorn(unicorn poop x blue sherbert)


Iv had my keeper hypothermia (blunicorn x slurricane) over a year and it checks all the boxes imo. Great yielder especially in dwc


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

NoTerpsNoPoint said:


> Iv had my keeper hypothermia (blunicorn x slurricane) and it checks all the boxes imo. Great yielder especially in dwc


I have a few different phenos with these blunicorn cuts...shorter stout ones and lankier, tall leggy ones.


----------



## rm32 (Apr 2, 2021)

What are your guys thoughts on an open pollination vs f2ing some pbb? I’ve only got 1 pack and want to have more seeds for the future since it will prob be impossible to get pbb for a decent price down the road. I’m asking because phenos seem to be across the board and I’m worried f2s will leave me with either no ogkb or mostly ogkb


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 2, 2021)

rm32 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on an open pollination vs f2ing some pbb? I’ve only got 1 pack and want to have more seeds for the future since it will prob be impossible to get pbb for a decent price down the road. I’m asking because phenos seem to be across the board and I’m worried f2s will leave me with either no ogkb or mostly ogkb


I've been thinking about this for some time. As of now i like the idea of taking clones and doing an OP. Then targeted breeding of clones. I'm hoping others give thier experience as my thoughts are theory.


----------



## Railage (Apr 2, 2021)

Y’all look out for Seedsherenow this weekend


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 2, 2021)

Railage said:


> Y’all look out for Seedsherenow this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4869286View attachment 4869287View attachment 4869288


Msrp from 80 to 800?


----------



## Railage (Apr 2, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Msrp from 80 to 800?


I don’t think it’s gonna be like that, well after the Thug Pug hype with PBB being 300+ Etc, etc, I snagged a pack of Tang Breath for 80

Actually 108.88 for some reason


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 2, 2021)

Railage said:


> I don’t think it’s gonna be like that, well after the Thug Pug hype with PBB being 300+ Etc, etc, I snagged a pack of Tang Breath for 80
> 
> Actually 108.88 for some reason


From SHN?


----------



## Railage (Apr 2, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> From SHN?


yeah


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 2, 2021)

Recently I wouldnt mind grabbing afew more.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Railage said:


> I don’t think it’s gonna be like that, well after the Thug Pug hype with PBB being 300+ Etc, etc, I snagged a pack of Tang Breath for 80
> 
> Actually 108.88 for some reason


O man, you're going to have seedsherenow site getting crazy traffic
..servers shutting down and shit, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

This is my pbb keeper...ran it tester tent...this one is amazing, I have to do a big run when I have the room-


----------



## Railage (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O man, you're going to have seedsherenow site getting crazy traffic
> ..servers shutting down and shit, lol.


Good, I like SHN they deserve it. The rewards points rock, $1 for every $10 and y’all know we drop hundreds on shit so it really adds up.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 2, 2021)

I mean 108 for tang and pbb I wouldnt mind grabbing a few


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This is my pbb keeper...ran it tester tent...this one is amazing, I have to do a big run when I have the room-
> View attachment 4869308


Out of 4 phenos I have ran that Railage cut stands out nose wise nothing like the others. The other cuts are well known cuts at that.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 2, 2021)

Says closed until tomorrow.


----------



## Railage (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This is my pbb keeper...ran it tester tent...this one is amazing, I have to do a big run when I have the room-
> View attachment 4869308


Our keeper PBB #8 (from 2 packs but I had more than one good one, honestly I miss all the phenos. But I digress, I think you only need one pack)

unless you get all males and OGKB leaners which might happen lolol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 2, 2021)

Railage said:


> Our keeper PBB #8 (from 2 packs but I had more than one good one, honestly I miss all the phenos. But I digress, I think you only need one pack)
> 
> unless you get all males and OGKB leaners which might happen lolol
> 
> View attachment 4869321View attachment 4869322View attachment 4869323


So with as many different phenos wouldnt more options provide the best option? I am still new to hunting and dont do much of it.


----------



## Railage (Apr 2, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So with as many different phenos wouldnt more options provide the best option? I am still new to hunting and dont do much of it.


oh yeah for sure, you could also be more likely to find one that yields.

Im just saying that if anybody only has one pack don’t trip, you’ll probably find something good in it.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 2, 2021)

Railage said:


> oh yeah for sure, you could also be more likely to find one that yields.
> 
> Im just saying that if anybody only has one pack don’t trip, you’ll probably find something good in it.


There definitely is fire in every pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Railage said:


> Our keeper PBB #8 (from 2 packs but I had more than one good one, honestly I miss all the phenos. But I digress, I think you only need one pack)
> 
> unless you get all males and OGKB leaners which might happen lolol
> 
> View attachment 4869321View attachment 4869322View attachment 4869323


Damn dude the top pic looks very similar to my pheno...the pheno I got was the best...has such a good nose and very good yield, crazy frost as well. Some phenos popped in packs have just tiny yields, very fire but yields made it hard to justify running.


----------



## Railage (Apr 2, 2021)

@Dividedsky 
That one as well as the one @Midwestsmoker419 has do not smell good, rank as hell, someone commented the other day and said the #8 was like a dirty gym bag.

One of our grow hands has the #12 minute as well and I smelled it the other day, absolutely disgusting.

@Midwestsmoker419 yours is #12


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 2, 2021)

So far no good luck with pbb... pop 4 beans and 3 turned out to be runtz lolol 1 was decent but was a male...


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 2, 2021)

Pop 4 wp all turned out females but 2 growing small looking buds and 1 is big but don’t like the structure of the flowers..... only 1 I’m feeling at the moment.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 3, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> So far no good luck with pbb... pop 4 beans and 3 turned out to be runtz lolol 1 was decent but was a male...


Ya pbb is a tough one...all though you can absolutely find a gem in 1 pack, you'll definitely have better results and more options for phenos popping 2 packs of pbb. Its definitely a strain that you want to set time aside for- pop 2 packs of it and really find the perfect pheno that ticks all the boxes. Again-if you have 1 pack of pbb, there's a good chance you'll find something great. I want to get a few more packs of pbb myself...in a year or 2 it will probably be impossible to even find seeds of pbb.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 3, 2021)

It will be around. Just the usual 4 times the orginal price if not more at that point.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Apr 3, 2021)

Cheap F2s of PBB will be everywhere though lol. I know I'm making some for myself either next round or the one after in my breeding tent.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 3, 2021)

rm32 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on an open pollination vs f2ing some pbb? I’ve only got 1 pack and want to have more seeds for the future since it will prob be impossible to get pbb for a decent price down the road. I’m asking because phenos seem to be across the board and I’m worried f2s will leave me with either no ogkb or mostly ogkb


I did this, got a few nice females from a pack and a nice male, tight budget or i would have just bought 10 packs of pbb, i threw out my pbb now cause found f2 of pbb way better, same with meatbreath f2, it replaced the original. Luck of the draw but id say try it, to pick a few imo helps narrow it down vs open pollenation, there were still lots in those packs i would not use


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 3, 2021)

You can also s1 a stress tested female that’s fast flowering and high yielding as a stud, to your keeper female. I’m thinking of doing this because of time reasons, but if you only hunt one pack maybe it’s worth considering if you don’t get a good male.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 4, 2021)

did SHN drop thugpug yet?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 4, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> did SHN drop thugpug yet?


later this week I believe


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 4, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> later this week I believe


Pretty sure they sold out all ready.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 4, 2021)

I would have sworn I saw on IG that they were supposed to be available later this week but now I can't find the post. Something about a big wholesale order that was never paid for.

I really don't think I'm making that up but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 4, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I would have sworn I saw on IG that they were supposed to be available later this week but now I can't find the post. Something about a big wholesale order that was never paid for.
> 
> I really don't think I'm making that up but stranger things have happened.


They were selling the packs through DM but got too many offers and decided they would drop later this week, the 6th or 8th I dont remember which day. He wanted 200usd for a pack of PBB which is pretty good these days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 4, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Cheap F2s of PBB will be everywhere though lol. I know I'm making some for myself either next round or the one after in my breeding tent.


Nothing wrong with f2. You can find some amazing variations in f2. Some phenos better than the original. If I had more room, I'd be f2 the shit out of all my thug pug packs. I'd have to do any type of breeding at another spot, I'd just be to freaked out flowering males anywhere close to my main flower rooms, no matter how dialed in and sealed I have my rooms. I like the idea of finding a nice male- flowering it and catching viles of pollen to cross some strains. Seems a tad bit safer- still just so much more work on top of already phenohunting and running multiple veg and flower rooms. I've been saying I'll try my hand at breeding and make some crosses for years now, lol- never happens. I'm sure I'd love it once I got the hang.


Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I would have sworn I saw on IG that they were supposed to be available later this week but now I can't find the post. Something about a big wholesale order that was never paid for.
> 
> I really don't think I'm making that up but stranger things have happened.


Seedhere now had the site down for spring cleaning said it would be back April 3 then it switched to the 4th. Last I checked the site was up and all the thugpug strains were soldout. Dude if word gets around that there will be thugpug packs for original prices or close to it you'll have some many people with multiple computers going...refreshing every second. The re-sale seed game is big biz, thug pug fetches some good markup.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 4, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> They were selling the packs through DM but got too many offers and decided they would drop later this week, the 6th or 8th I dont remember which day. He wanted 200usd for a pack of PBB which is pretty good these days.


yep that sounds about right


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 5, 2021)

Day 40 Sophisticated Fuel (Sophies Breath x GMO Fuel F3)


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nothing wrong with f2. You can find some amazing variations in f2. Some phenos better than the original. If I had more room, I'd be f2 the shit out of all my thug pug packs. I'd have to do any type of breeding at another spot, I'd just be to freaked out flowering males anywhere close to my main flower rooms, no matter how dialed in and sealed I have my rooms. I like the idea of finding a nice male- flowering it and catching viles of pollen to cross some strains. Seems a tad bit safer- still just so much more work on top of already phenohunting and running multiple veg and flower rooms. I've been saying I'll try my hand at breeding and make some crosses for years now, lol- never happens. I'm sure I'd love it once I got the hang.
> 
> Seedhere now had the site down for spring cleaning said it would be back April 3 then it switched to the 4th. Last I checked the site was up and all the thugpug strains were soldout. Dude if word gets around that there will be thugpug packs for original prices or close to it you'll have some many people with multiple computers going...refreshing every second. The re-sale seed game is big biz, thug pug fetches some good markup.


This is the real legitimate reason to raise his prices. He might as well get the money and kill the middle market at the same time.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 5, 2021)

NanoNanoNano said:


> Wow. Wish I had found this forum/thread sooner. You guys know whats up, Canada is like a desert trying to get Thug Pugs. You're all killing it as well beautiful flowers all around.


Lots of thug in canada. The guy who started this thread is canadian. Just gotta know where to look. Theres loads of crosses and f2s around. Im f2ing everything i got. Im sure others already have aswell.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 5, 2021)

Day 42 Squatch


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Apr 5, 2021)

Peanut Butter Breath in Organic soil at 7 weeks looking lovely... Pushing her to 9 weeks


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm guessing it's pointless asking where to get TP seeds in Australia. I looked everywhere, and they get snapped up pretty quickly, but are there any crosses/other strains around that have used his genetics? Every time a drop happens I miss it and the prices of his seeds when theyre stocked are way too high to risk getting seized by customs. I'd love to get my hands on just about anything he's done.


----------



## Greenseth123 (Apr 6, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> the drop is March 1st but some spots are taking preorders
> 
> these are the strains Ive seen.Dont know if this is the full list or if theres more
> 
> ...


I just picked up natrual gas and cant find no pictures like is it not a good one?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 6, 2021)

Kardashian cartoon is best logo in the game, wtf is going on here?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 6, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Day 42 Squatch
> View attachment 4871783View attachment 4871784


Finally some squatch...how the nose on that?


----------



## Railage (Apr 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Kardashian cartoon is best logo in the game, wtf is going on here?


he finna get some pussy


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Kardashian cartoon is best logo in the game, wtf is going on here?


Onlyfans


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Apr 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Kardashian cartoon is best logo in the game, wtf is going on here?


It's getting really hard to take him serious after all the drooling over young girls on IG. He also just kinda came out of retirement pretty casually for someone who got ripped on so much for having a "fake retirement."


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 6, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Onlyfans


I hope he is getting a % off that.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 6, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It's getting really hard to take him serious after all the drooling over young girls on IG. He also just kinda came out of retirement pretty casually for someone who go ripped on so much for having a "fake retirement."


With all the packs that kept coming out wonder if he did "retire" at all. Unless he had a stock pile of them on the side.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 6, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It's getting really hard to take him serious after all the drooling over young girls on IG. He also just kinda came out of retirement pretty casually for someone who go ripped on so much for having a "fake retirement."


Yea exactly..ego driven garbage. Not remotely interested..thinking about unfollowing thug tbh..its a joke now..has to be..or were the joke . Idk lol


----------



## Railage (Apr 6, 2021)

I do want the Slurri 7 x studly tho...

Sounds fiyahh


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 6, 2021)

Thugcool the desperate


----------



## When (Apr 6, 2021)

Railage said:


> I do want the Slurri 7 x studly tho...
> 
> Sounds fiyahh


He should of hit me for my Slurr#7, but I ain’t got tits


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2021)

When said:


> He should of hit me for my Slurr#7, but I ain’t got tits


Hey it's 2021 how you know he don't swing from both sides of the plate !


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 7, 2021)

Okay the pic is very brightened lol, but is a clearer pic than the darkened original.
2nd pic is accurate color lol.

This dude is a stacker! Day 6 flower.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Okay the pic is very brightened lol, but is a clearer pic than the darkened original.
> 2nd pic is accurate color lol.
> 
> This dude is a stacker! Day 6 flower.
> ...


Nice set of Nuttz you got their bud


----------



## When (Apr 7, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Hey it's 2021 how you know he don't swing from both sides of the plate !


dude lol 
...although another well known Michigan breeder did reach out, but that’s all I’m saying for now


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2021)

When said:


> dude lol
> ...although another well known Michigan breeder did reach out, but that’s all I’m saying for now


I bet i know who that was


----------



## DankFlowGenetics (Apr 7, 2021)

Silencio said:


> I'm really enjoying watching Gromer getting roasted in his IG comments.
> He was out of his mind to pick some rando with 0 followers to try to breed AND sell seeds (illegally) for him.
> 
> Here's another find from the Salami Leg F2s (#10) from thehumancannabinoid
> ...


Ayee growmie, thank you so much for your support! Never thought my name would be brought up on a rollitup forum! I’m so happy to hear about your success with my Salami Leg F2s! I looked through a lot of your posts and you’ve found some killer phenos for sure. Excellent descriptions as well; sour berry funk is exactly how I’d describe them. Shoot me a DM on IG , would love to know who’s been speaking so highly of me! Thanks again!

edit: wait I recognize this picture now! I forgot your IG tag but i posted this exact pic on my page come to think of it!


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Finally some squatch...how the nose on that?


 Starting to get that GG4 funk but more depth to it. I'm a big fan of GG4 and the complexity of the flavors you can get from it. Love having a bag of GG4 around and smelling that cocoa coffee bean flavor haha


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone one wanting testers of PM 2.1 dm me on IG 5 packs available to go out to those with the room to run. And report findings.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 8, 2021)

Spamming the Squatch , Frosty as hell . Every nug looks amazing even the lowers


----------



## Railage (Apr 8, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone one wanting testers of PM 2.1 dm me on IG 5 packs available to go out to those with the room to run. And report findings.


Wish I had the space dude, bet they’re fire.

How were the parents?


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 9, 2021)

Railage said:


> Wish I had the space dude, bet they’re fire.
> 
> How were the parents?


They where nice but it was an accident pollination dragged some of my keeper male pollen into my flower room like a dumb ass .


----------



## Silencio (Apr 9, 2021)

DankFlowGenetics said:


> I’m so happy to hear about your success with my Salami Leg F2s!


Oh shit welcome to the boards. I've been having very good luck with the #10s!
Great frost, terps, and vigor across the board so far.
Here are my most recent 1 gallon testers dried up:

#1 - Mendo funk with a bit of sour in the back. Amazing frost coverage and structure but not the terp profile I was after.







#2 - Pure blueberry terps on this one. First blueberry plant I've had that was actually loud! Definitely the dominant smell in the tester tent.
Hits hard for a fruity strain too. This one I'm very excited to run again. I think this will be a keeper.








#3 - OGKB mutant pheno. Slow growing with incredibly thick stems. This one weirdly tastes like sour rockets (the candy) but didn't come out super terpy. Should have given her more time to finish but these were just testers and the other two were already looking better.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 9, 2021)

My dude is starting to nut up


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh and here's Meatbreath Crawn cut and White Truffle Beleaf cut


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Apr 9, 2021)

rm32 said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the secret society drop? Idk about how I feel about them all being purple punch crosses, but night king x lurch sounds interesting


I remember those secret society crosses sat forever at all the banks that carried them I picked up a couple for the low. They'll probably flip more beans off this collab then all their own drops combined. With that said I had some celly ogs that were looking promising before some shit went down and lost everything


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 9, 2021)

I passed on the whole thing, I don't want any more Punch stuff. 
Then again I do have a Purple Drank Breath already. 

I remember Lurch being a less popular male than Studly during their day - at this point people flip over any pug gear but the Studly crosses seemed to gain a lot more traction. That was the other reason I passed on these.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 9, 2021)

Day 50 of flower on my current KKB and Wedding Poop run. I'm having trouble getting clear pictures with my phone and the color of the pics is hard to keep consistent due to my grow lights, but ill do my best around day 60 to take some good ones.

KKB 7: Smells like a mix of sweet and sour berries, medium sized buds and compact growth




KKB 8: Smells earthy and floral, Small-medium sized buds with more stretch than the other KKB


KKB 9: Smells Kosher dominant but a bit of berries is coming through over the last week, small buds compact growth


Wedding Poop 7: Sweet earthy funk and gas, small buds and long branches, super sticky resin


Wedding Poop 1: Sweet pungent cookies smell, small buds and long branches, also super sticky


----------



## Silencio (Apr 10, 2021)

SHN got some packs up


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 10, 2021)

Silencio said:


> View attachment 4875245
> 
> SHN got some packs up


Wow at retail prices too, wish I could have seen this on time I wanted a pack of Billy


----------



## stayatdefcon (Apr 10, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Wow at retail prices too, wish I could have seen this on time I wanted a pack of Billy











Thug Pug Genetics - Billy {REG} [10pk] | Seeds Here Now


Thug Pug Genetics - Billy




seedsherenow.com





there are two billy in stock.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 10, 2021)

stayatdefcon said:


> Thug Pug Genetics - Billy {REG} [10pk] | Seeds Here Now
> 
> 
> Thug Pug Genetics - Billy
> ...


Its just bugged its saying a few things are in stock but you cant add them to cart unfortunately


----------



## stayatdefcon (Apr 10, 2021)

oh man mega bummer sorry for the false hope


----------



## Silencio (Apr 10, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Its just bugged its saying a few things are in stock but you cant add them to cart unfortunately


Too slow, I had michigan mouth and monkey business in my cart no problem. Decided to pass at last minute tho.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 10, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Too slow, I had michigan mouth and monkey business in my cart no problem. Decided to pass at last minute tho.


Yeah I was refreshing all day but didnt think they would go up this late, I wish they would have posted on instagram or something since I had all my notifications on


----------



## DankFlowGenetics (Apr 12, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Oh shit welcome to the boards. I've been having very good luck with the #10s!


Thanks homie! Happy to be here lol. Those look like some very promising Salami Leg F2s! I’m currently hunting some of the F3s, but I miss #10 so much that I might have to pop more of her as well!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 12, 2021)

need to make an adjustment to my next couple of runs and make space for some of these.... will be popping asap


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4877453need to make an adjustment to my next couple of runs and make space for some of these.... will be popping asap


Dam Terpy still has these fucking things ?


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 13, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Dam Terpy still has these fucking things ?


I sent that one...

I hope after I pop triple burger and fatso bx2, I don’t regret getting rid of my extra garlic breath 2.0 pack.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 13, 2021)

I kept a Garlic 2.0, the latest pics on those have been so fire looking :O

I don't want the flowering time...but still might be worth giving them a shot.

Anyone know how long KKB flowers for typically? Just popped 6 (all above ground now) and 7 are left in my pack.


----------



## Railage (Apr 13, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> I kept a Garlic 2.0, the latest pics on those have been so fire looking :O
> 
> I don't want the flowering time...but still might be worth giving them a shot.
> 
> Anyone know how long KKB flowers for typically? Just popped 6 (all above ground now) and 7 are left in my pack.



Roughly 15% amber on mine at day 70 when chopped.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 13, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> I kept a Garlic 2.0, the latest pics on those have been so fire looking :O
> 
> I don't want the flowering time...but still might be worth giving them a shot.
> 
> Anyone know how long KKB flowers for typically? Just popped 6 (all above ground now) and 7 are left in my pack.


My KKB are looking like they will be 9-10 week strains, my first phenos that I ran last year were cut around day 65. This run they seem to be at least a week ahead of all my wedding poop's, and I popped 13 KKB and 12 Wedding poop so far. I also have 1 KKB pack left to find 2-3 males for F2's.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 14, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I sent that one...
> 
> I hope after I pop triple burger and fatso bx2, I don’t regret getting rid of my extra garlic breath 2.0 pack.


That is cool man was nice of you to part with any legit Thug gear i myself don't hold out much hope for the collabs with Secret Society Seed Co . I'm cool with Titty sprinkles. ( Be it a great Strain name IMO) 

Also not a fan of the of the all but elusive Young Canadian Beaver.... or the even rarer South African Beaver ..... collabs (See what i did their  ) hell i hope i'm wrong and they breed fire for all to share but for me it's going to be a hard pass.

I think Growmor took way to many pain killers and sipped on to many Slurpee beers !! I mean FFS people it's beer if it tastes like cookies /cherry's or watermelon it's a fucking wine cooler ! 

Although their is hope out their that he won't drunkenly throw around the rest of his pollen around to just any Tom, Dick , Chad or Bitty oh i think i mean Betty ?
I just saw a few day's ago Justin Crawn just sent him a nice Afghani to collab with so if any it would be that one. Just my 2 cents not that anyone cares nor do i care if they do .


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 14, 2021)

Crawn woulda been the guy to throw some pollen to....


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 14, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Crawn woulda been the guy to throw some pollen to....


Gets my Vote !


----------



## DarkstarSYF (Apr 16, 2021)

I know it's for charity, but I'm sure some people spent a lot of money to get the banana packs that were supposed to never be released again.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkstarSYF said:


> I know it's for charity, but I'm sure some people spent a lot of money to get the banana packs that were supposed to never be released again.


Not like they were priced any different than other packs. Idk why you think it makes a difference. And selling a few random packs is a far cry from a rerelease.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 16, 2021)

Interesting he's deciding to auction those Rotten Bananas.

I told him I got 0/12 germinated after getting them from The Seed Source's auction (which gave him 100% of proceeds for his medical bills) citing that maybe they were just too old and he said "That sucks hope mine pop". Now the very last of his are being auctioned.

 Spent 500-550 on that pack too. Sucks to support his gear for years and get that as an answer.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Interesting he's deciding to auction those Rotten Bananas.
> 
> I told him I got 0/12 germinated after getting them from The Seed Source's auction (which gave him 100% of proceeds for his medical bills) citing that maybe they were just too old and he said "That sucks hope mine pop". Now the very last of his are being auctioned.


Sounds like gromer! lol he’s such a dick lol
I feel bad for you I know how much you wanted for those.


----------



## Silencio (Apr 16, 2021)

Is anyone else a little bit concerned with these chicks chucking studly pollen instead of junior?

I can't see why someone would work a line to F4, find a new stud, release a whole new line using said stud, and then start working with the F2 stud again...


----------



## Railage (Apr 16, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Is anyone else a little bit concerned with these chicks chucking studly pollen instead of junior?
> 
> I can't see why someone would work a line to F4, find a new stud, release a whole new line using said stud, and then start working with the F2 stud again...


I don’t know about anyone else but the 4 KKB Phenos I had didn’t really wow me like the PBB and Banana Breath and even my crappy OGKB Larry bird breath.

I do have a lot more phenos about to go into flower, so hopefully there’s something that’ll show up studly.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 18, 2021)

Squatch day 55. Almost ready to chop


----------



## rm32 (Apr 19, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Interesting he's deciding to auction those Rotten Bananas.
> 
> I told him I got 0/12 germinated after getting them from The Seed Source's auction (which gave him 100% of proceeds for his medical bills) citing that maybe they were just too old and he said "That sucks hope mine pop". Now the very last of his are being auctioned.
> 
> Spent 500-550 on that pack too. Sucks to support his gear for years and get that as an answer.


I’ve had bad luck with older packs that I got through seed source, could just be how the seeds are being stored.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 20, 2021)

Plz dont let me find out one of you all bought that 750 pack of PBB off of GLO


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Apr 20, 2021)

Growmer sure is super sensitive to comments lol. When he was posting all those girls accounts on IG I just made a comment that said "Growmer needs to get laid lol" and there were a lot of comments to this effect on the same post as well which he had to kind of expect. That was enough for me to get blocked by him, which business wise is kinda dumb considering that I have around 30 of his packs. I'm aware he has a reputation for being kind of an ahole but I guess it sure doesn't take much to stir him up haha. 

I don't feel bad at this point, in my next breeding round I'm gonna make and sell some cheap Peanut Butter Breath F2s.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 21, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Growmer sure is super sensitive to comments lol. When he was posting all those girls accounts on IG I just made a comment that said "Growmer needs to get laid lol" and there were a lot of comments to this effect on the same post as well which he had to kind of expect. That was enough for me to get blocked by him, which business wise is kinda dumb considering that I have around 30 of his packs. I'm aware he has a reputation for being kind of an ahole but I guess it sure doesn't take much to stir him up haha.
> 
> I don't feel bad at this point, in my next breeding round I'm gonna make and sell some cheap Peanut Butter Breath F2s.


Yeah he is kinda sensitive to negative comments i don't see why he has a bunch shit to talk him self ! 

Really makes me wonder if he was bullied in school i mean i talk shit all the time and i don't go cry and block people or report them on here or IG .

I guess some of us just are not built the same.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 21, 2021)

As it states lol, Sophiesbreath male.
He's starting to beast! Gathering pollen and sending some to Pharmer43 on IG for some crosses, and saving some for myself as well.


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 21, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Growmer sure is super sensitive to comments lol. When he was posting all those girls accounts on IG I just made a comment that said "Growmer needs to get laid lol" and there were a lot of comments to this effect on the same post as well which he had to kind of expect. That was enough for me to get blocked by him, which business wise is kinda dumb considering that I have around 30 of his packs. I'm aware he has a reputation for being kind of an ahole but I guess it sure doesn't take much to stir him up haha.
> 
> I don't feel bad at this point, in my next breeding round I'm gonna make and sell some cheap Peanut Butter Breath F2s.


He blocked me too and I don't think I've ever even commented, I probably liked a comment like yours about him needing to get laid and he went thru the likes and blocked everyone lol


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 21, 2021)

Lolol


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 21, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> As it states lol, Sophiesbreath male.
> He's starting to beast! Gathering pollen and sending some to Pharmer43 on IG for some crosses, and saving some for myself as well.
> 
> View attachment 4883875
> ...


Oh that must be my vile


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 21, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh that must be my vile


Sorry had too


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Sounds like gromer! lol he’s such a dick lol
> I feel bad for you I know how much you wanted for those.


This is so sad. Not your reply but for dude. I know he had to have paid good money, and I doubt he’s lying for clout. Dudes probably genuinely disappointed that his hard earned money spent on unusable beans and the guy basically laughs at him. Fuck that guy man. Straight up. My buddy has a meat madness clone and he’s gonna give me a cut or two. Can’t pay 300,400 bucks for shit when there’s stories like this. Dudes a liar, or dudes being straight and I personally think he’s being straight in what he’s saying.


----------



## Budderton (Apr 21, 2021)

Not an f2 but this is Sherb Breath pollinated with reverse Lemon Slush pollen. Should be a good cross, I know both cuts well. Looking thru some SB males for possible f2s at the moment.
Had to dim the new qb, tops where getting a little over cooked, but the beans should be alright.


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

I’m f2ing 5 and 10 phenos of my garlic breath 2.0 right now... with garlic breath 2.0 pheno 6. Male is okay but I’ll probably be able to do better reversing pheno 5 to pheno 10. Probably making s1s of pheno 10 next run.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 21, 2021)

how was the nose on the garlic breath ?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 21, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I’m f2ing 5 and 10 phenos of my garlic breath 2.0 right now... with garlic breath 2.0 pheno 6. Male is okay but I’ll probably be able to do better reversing pheno 5 to pheno 10. Probably making s1s of pheno 10 next run.View attachment 4884513View attachment 4884515


I'm super interested in F2 Garlic Breath beans if that's a possibility  my dad would go nuts if I could hit him with those, he's a huge GMO fan and i assume this GB is nastier. ...


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 21, 2021)

Co-opgenetics.com has 9 crosses with a peanut butter breath male. I have never ordered from them or saw gear. Just thought at $50 a pop someone might be interested.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 22, 2021)

Squatch fading day 59


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 22, 2021)

*Sophisticated Fuel ( Sophies Breath x GMO Fuel F3) Day 59 Fade*


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 22, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> how was the nose on the garlic breath ?


The fresh trim bin hash was pure chemical garlic off of 10, the flower seemed to cure more chemical/earthy/cherry, in the last couple weeks. If fresh frozen I’d imagine it would be perfect garlic terpy hash. Crazy powerful head high, has a “where’s my bike“ effect.
5s terps are so cherry that half way down the joint, it still tastes like sweet cherries, creeper mellow high.



PopAndSonGrows said:


> I'm super interested in F2 Garlic Breath beans if that's a possibility  my dad would go nuts if I could hit him with those, he's a huge GMO fan and i assume this GB is nastier. ...


I’ll let you know how it goes but I’m more excited for my next male hunt GMO bx3/ Fatsobx2, really want the nasty garlic terps, don’t think any of my garlic breath 2.0 cured flower smoke like nasty chemical garlic sadly. Here’s a reminder of 10


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 22, 2021)

Dang that looks nice xD


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 22, 2021)

What's a sealed pack of PBB going for now?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 22, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> What's a sealed pack of PBB going for now?


A pack just raffled for 550 recently.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> The fresh trim bin hash was pure chemical garlic off of 10, the flower seemed to cure more chemical/earthy/cherry, in the last couple weeks. If fresh frozen I’d imagine it would be perfect garlic terpy hash. Crazy powerful head high, has a “where’s my bike“ effect.
> 5s terps are so cherry that half way down the joint, it still tastes like sweet cherries, creeper mellow high.
> 
> 
> I’ll let you know how it goes but I’m more excited for my next male hunt GMO bx3/ Fatsobx2, really want the nasty garlic terps, don’t think any of my garlic breath 2.0 cured flower smoke like nasty chemical garlic sadly. Here’s a reminder of 10 View attachment 4884778View attachment 4884779


Holy crap that looks AMAZING. I'm also starting to seek out garlicky terps, moreso for my Dad than me because we're Italian, he's an amazing chef and I know such herb would intrigue the hell out of him. Like i said he loves GMO and I don't think he thinks there are more garlicky varietals out there.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 22, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> A pack just raffled for 550 recently.


holy shit


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 22, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> holy shit


$750 on GLO currently


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 22, 2021)

Banana Breath #2 heading into flower. 6 of them here and 2 more runts a but behind in veg still.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> The fresh trim bin hash was pure chemical garlic off of 10, the flower seemed to cure more chemical/earthy/cherry, in the last couple weeks. If fresh frozen I’d imagine it would be perfect garlic terpy hash. Crazy powerful head high, has a “where’s my bike“ effect.
> 5s terps are so cherry that half way down the joint, it still tastes like sweet cherries, creeper mellow high.
> 
> 
> I’ll let you know how it goes but I’m more excited for my next male hunt GMO bx3/ Fatsobx2, really want the nasty garlic terps, don’t think any of my garlic breath 2.0 cured flower smoke like nasty chemical garlic sadly. Here’s a reminder of 10 View attachment 4884778View attachment 4884779


Outstanding mate


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 22, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I don't feel bad at this point, in my next breeding round I'm gonna make and sell some cheap Peanut Butter Breath F2s.


Would it be possible to get put on a list for those?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I’m f2ing 5 and 10 phenos of my garlic breath 2.0 right now... with garlic breath 2.0 pheno 6. Male is okay but I’ll probably be able to do better reversing pheno 5 to pheno 10. Probably making s1s of pheno 10 next run.View attachment 4884513View attachment 4884515


If I get a hot male we can share pollen


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 22, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> If I get a hot male we can share pollen


If you get a hot male, I’d send you #10 and the males babies. But it won’t be easy, I had 2 male hermies and 1 woody lanky male. 4/13 only 1 decent male to choose from.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 22, 2021)

I opened all my Thug packs months ago to count the seeds even my PBB fuck it. Can't wait to run that Garlic Breath 2.0 it looks fucking insane! GMO Cherries sound good.. anything GMO x Fruit flavor seems to be epic


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 22, 2021)

The Sophisticated Fuel smells of GMO mixed with pungent fuel gas and a hint of feces lool its violent


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 22, 2021)

I haven't see any Childs Breath in here so Ima try to get those fuckers to crack and run a few this next run. Hope to see someone crack some Squatch too and run it in better conditions


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 22, 2021)

GLO has a pack of PBB up.....for 750. Any takerssss?


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 23, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I don't feel bad at this point, in my next breeding round I'm gonna make and sell some cheap Peanut Butter Breath F2s.


Can we be friends?


----------



## joecanna17 (Apr 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Holy crap that looks AMAZING. I'm also starting to seek out garlicky terps, moreso for my Dad than me because we're Italian, he's an amazing chef and I know such herb would intrigue the hell out of him. Like i said he loves GMO and I don't think he thinks there are more garlicky varietals out there.


A lot of stuff with Chem D in it will give you garlic smells at one point or another, IME. That and mothballs, to my nose, anyway.

I've gotten it from the GMO, Pillow Book, and Star Dragon, that I can think of. Giesel has been more on the chemical / mothball side so far, but still going. 

For me, GMO could've easily stood for garlic, mothballs, onions, cuz I definitely got all those scents from her. 

The Star Dragon and Pillow Book hide the chem D as a grandparent, or older, but she still reared her funky head.

Good luck on your garlic quest!


----------



## G_milner (Apr 23, 2021)

Prices keep falling in B.C. 600.00 CDN for a pound quads?? 
Running around trying to get the latest strains that seem to change weekly now I give up


----------



## OVH (Apr 23, 2021)

Never posted here before because, well... I never grew out a pack of thug pug and wasn’t about to throw out $500+ for a pack. Managed to scoop 2 packs for $100usd each on 4/20. Will probably start with knight king.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 24, 2021)

Sophiesbreath male startin to get spent lol...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 24, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sophiesbreath male startin to get spent lol...


leme get a vial lol


----------



## TreeUpCo (Apr 24, 2021)

Honey bells 5


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 24, 2021)

TreeUpCo said:


> Honey bells 5 View attachment 4886930


Looks fantastic, how are the smells? I figured this would be one of his more fruity varieties if its the grapefruit cookies x juinor yes?


----------



## TreeUpCo (Apr 24, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Looks fantastic, how are the smells? I figured this would be one of his more fruity varieties if its the grapefruit cookies x juinor yes?


It’s fire grapefruit and kush


----------



## TreeUpCo (Apr 24, 2021)

TreeUpCo said:


> Honey bells 5 View attachment 4886930


Honey bells 5


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 25, 2021)

Lookings amazing, I slept on that pack sadly


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 25, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Is anyone else a little bit concerned with these chicks chucking studly pollen instead of junior?
> 
> I can't see why someone would work a line to F4, find a new stud, release a whole new line using said stud, and then start working with the F2 stud again...


Yes it's weird as fuck, don't know what the guy is doing. From what I saw they don't look like any serious breeders or anything, just some random tent growers. He's hooking them up with all these crazy packs, meanwhile if a real customer who has spent $1000s on his gear has issues with germ rates he tell him to piss off. Shit honestly really off putting. 




colocowboy said:


> Sounds like gromer! lol he’s such a dick lol
> I feel bad for you I know how much you wanted for those.


Seriously dude is such a doosh to his customers.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 25, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Not an f2 but this is Sherb Breath pollinated with reverse Lemon Slush pollen. Should be a good cross, I know both cuts well. Looking thru some SB males for possible f2s at the moment.View attachment 4884496
> Had to dim the new qb, tops where getting a little over cooked, but the beans should be alright.


Wait you hit the sherb breath with a reversed lemon slush pollen? Lemon slush from dvg? If so that's fucking dope dude, I have a pack of lemon slush myself. Hit me up in the messages bud...


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 25, 2021)

Just catching up reading here, just harvested a room of meatbreath x ssh , 75 days here


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Squatch on that Chop day Fade


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Sophisticated Fuel chop day holding in my hand , lovely bouquet haha


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 26, 2021)

Vanhelsing x Lurch plus 6 other strains on Neptune Seed Bank for $500. You can send me f2s as a finder fee!


----------



## loop718 (Apr 27, 2021)

Unicorn Poop day 38

Meatbreath (jccut) day 38


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 27, 2021)

Gawjuss :O


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 30, 2021)

Ok so I need to get some pbb f2 or crosses. Where should i start? Which breeder is working with pbb? Seedfinder is not helping as they only got 3rd coast crosses listed and I already got gcg and I believe "secret weapon" in oreoz is pbb. Need some more crosses to hunt.
I know hsc got nutter butter but they are not available in eu.

Help.


----------



## Railage (Apr 30, 2021)

Finally time to flower out all these different Kosher Kush Breath females, got fucking 15 of them.

I have finished 4 different KKBs chucked one that hermed. For a total of 20 females out of 44 Kosher Kush Breath seeds 100% germ rates.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 30, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Ok so I need to get some pbb f2 or crosses. Where should i start? Which breeder is working with pbb? Seedfinder is not helping as they only got 3rd coast crosses listed and I already got gcg and I believe "secret weapon" in oreoz is pbb. Need some more crosses to hunt.
> I know hsc got nutter butter but they are not available in eu.
> 
> Help.


Secret Weapon is a strain itself, people have used it in the past like Zoolander Seeds. 
It's not PBB.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 30, 2021)

Railage said:


> Finally time to flower out all these different Kosher Kush Breath females, got fucking 15 of them.
> 
> I have finished 4 different KKBs chucked one that hermed. For a total of 20 females out of 44 Kosher Kush Breath seeds 100% germ rates.
> 
> View attachment 4891134


You think it was any kind of environmental factor or just the genetics? Just curious, I popped 6 KKBs just recently


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 30, 2021)

Railage said:


> Finally time to flower out all these different Kosher Kush Breath females, got fucking 15 of them.
> 
> I have finished 4 different KKBs chucked one that hermed. For a total of 20 females out of 44 Kosher Kush Breath seeds 100% germ rates.
> 
> View attachment 4891134


Did you keep or flower and grab pollen from any males?


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 30, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Secret Weapon is a strain itself, people have used it in the past like Zoolander Seeds.
> It's not PBB.


Yeah i know that secret weapon is a strain mate. But i saw it on 3rd coast gen ig, someone said that "secret weapon" is not a secret weapon strain but pbb so when I was having some questions about vendor from eu and packaging and bla bla i did send an email to maxyield and ask him about "secret weapon" being pbb. He answered my other questions and didnt deny that "secret weapon" theory. Maybe it is a long stretch but hey! Im high.


----------



## Railage (Apr 30, 2021)

_@Misterpfffff 

We prob did it, if these herm out I’ll let you know, they’re gonna get flipped in a few days.

@Cannacal04 

No, I don’t have anywhere to mess around with all the males. I’ll get around to getting a space for it someday._


----------



## Budderton (Apr 30, 2021)

Some Thug Pug gear you don't hear about too often but is pretty decent, Carl's Shoes moving into wk 5.
It's doing alright, dispite the thrips kicking my ass.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 30, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Some Thug Pug gear you don't hear about too often but is pretty decent, Carl's Shoes moving into wk 5.
> It's doing alright, dispite the thrips kicking my ass.
> View attachment 4891348View attachment 4891349


Gorgeous fade on this gal! @realonelovepottery on IG crossed Carl's Shoes to a Jilly Bean male I believe.


----------



## Budderton (May 1, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Gorgeous fade on this gal! @realonelovepottery on IG crossed Carl's Shoes to a Jilly Bean male I believe.


That sounds like a nice cross. If these turn out, I'll probably do a chuck with them. I've got 5 or 6 males in my clone library to play with. Or I might self it, we'll see.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 1, 2021)

Just took down a beast of a 7 of 9 female. Took awhile to finish don’t keep count of days really but I’d guess close to 80. First TP seed that produces big time. Not as visually impressive as some of his other stuff but the smell and structure is awesome. Don’t have any pictures at the moment but will follow up later with some. I can already tell this will be super strong effects wise. The green stuff typically always is stronger than the colorful stuff in my experience.


----------



## idlewilder (May 1, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Some Thug Pug gear you don't hear about too often but is pretty decent, Carl's Shoes moving into wk 5.
> It's doing alright, dispite the thrips kicking my ass.
> View attachment 4891348View attachment 4891349


Looks great! I have a pack of this to run at some point. Any distinct smells?


----------



## Budderton (May 1, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Just took down a beast of a 7 of 9 female. Took awhile to finish don’t keep count of days really but I’d guess close to 80. First TP seed that produces big time. Not as visually impressive as some of his other stuff but the smell and structure is awesome. Don’t have any pictures at the moment but will follow up later with some. I can already tell this will be super strong effects wise. The green stuff typically always is stronger than the colorful stuff in my experience.


I agree with your assessment of green vs coloured herb


idlewilder said:


> Looks great! I have a pack of this to run at some point. Any distinct smells?


These are from the second half of a pack. In the first half the green one I got was smaller but the most potent and had a subdude spearmint gum smell. The purple one was bigger and had a hella loud terp profile like berries that had been kept in the armpit of a homeless man. Both smoked nice.
I have a green and a purple on this run and both are matching profiles from the first run. And this time I took cuts.


----------



## idlewilder (May 1, 2021)

Budderton said:


> I agree with your assessment of green vs coloured herb
> These are from the second half of a pack. In the first half the green one I got was smaller but the most potent and had a subdude spearmint gum smell. The purple one was bigger and had a hella loud terp profile like berries that had been kept in the armpit of a homeless man. Both smoked nice.
> I have a green and a purple on this run and both are matching profiles from the first run. And this time I took cuts.


Sounds like the purple pheno is a rom berry leaner and what I’d be looking for. Thanks for the info


----------



## Indoorpro (May 1, 2021)

Wedding poop #4 day 69


----------



## Indoorpro (May 1, 2021)

Wedding poop #3 day 69


----------



## Indoorpro (May 1, 2021)

Wedding poop #2 day 69


----------



## Indoorpro (May 1, 2021)

Wedding poop #1 day 69


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2021)

drooling over here...


----------



## joecanna17 (May 1, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Ok so I need to get some pbb f2 or crosses. Where should i start? Which breeder is working with pbb? Seedfinder is not helping as they only got 3rd coast crosses listed and I already got gcg and I believe "secret weapon" in oreoz is pbb. Need some more crosses to hunt.
> I know hsc got nutter butter but they are not available in eu.
> 
> Help.


At great lakes genetics, if you order 3Thirteen gear, it comes with a freebie 3 pack of feminized Greases Pieces, which is GG4 x PBB. That's all I'm aware of offhand.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 1, 2021)

@joecanna17 thanks pal but they are not available in eu and it seems like 3thirteen is sold out at great lake genetics anyway.


----------



## superdank330 (May 1, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Just took down a beast of a 7 of 9 female. Took awhile to finish don’t keep count of days really but I’d guess close to 80. First TP seed that produces big time. Not as visually impressive as some of his other stuff but the smell and structure is awesome. Don’t have any pictures at the moment but will follow up later with some. I can already tell this will be super strong effects wise. The green stuff typically always is stronger than the colorful stuff in my experience.


Awesome I got a pack of those but damn 80 days? shitttt. how was the terpage on it?


----------



## superdank330 (May 1, 2021)

Those wedding poop pictures look amazing! I wish I was home during the drop but I only was able to grab Juniors Jello and Meaty One from that drop on my phone at work


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 2, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Awesome I got a pack of those but damn 80 days? shitttt. how was the terpage on it?



Smells are loud and kinda nasty. Can’t really put my finger on it. Will be trimming it later this week and will follow up.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 2, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Wedding poop #1 day 69
> View attachment 4891651View attachment 4891652View attachment 4891654


Damn the wedding poop #1 looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn the wedding poop #1 looks like a winner to me.


Definitely looking so!


----------



## Foxseeds (May 2, 2021)

I’m smoking some #10 garlic breath 2.0 joints today. It didn’t cure garlicky at all, tastes like chemical cherries.


----------



## Abstacticism (May 3, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> My male garlic breath 2.0 hermied is throwing a couple pistils...
> It is my fault probably caused by a couple days of light fluctuations after flowering for 3 days, I cloned my mutant male, then i put it back into veg for couple days to recover. Now I’m about 2 weeks back in to flower.
> 
> Luckily I saved my second choice male as a clone. gotta really stress test my male garlic breath f2s.
> ...



I please want to ask if I understood you correctly. 
Did you reverse your flowering Male back to Veg successfully?

I am about to start my own breeding program and checking my info about how to preserve a male. Big question at the moment is: can I clone a male successfully after he started making balls and flowers?

Very interesting fluctuation in genes you had there.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn the wedding poop #1 looks like a winner to me.


Your wedding poop looks like my urinal cake, my wedding poop is way different. Awesome genetics.l believe they had same daddy.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 3, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Your wedding poop looks like my urinal cake, my wedding poop is way different. Awesome genetics.l believe they had same daddy.


Any pics what day u chop?


----------



## Foxseeds (May 3, 2021)

Abstacticism said:


> I please want to ask if I understood you correctly.
> Did you reverse your flowering Male back to Veg successfully?
> 
> I am about to start my own breeding program and checking my info about how to preserve a male. Big question at the moment is: can I clone a male successfully after he started making balls and flowers?
> ...


I cloned #12 he was 2 weeks into flower, #6 male was already cloned had preflowers from sexing. Both clones rooted, had to cull #12 cause original plant hermie. Id recommend not using your original male plant, clones are normally more heathy.


----------



## Spamonie (May 3, 2021)

So what are people still hating on Copy gear 4? Any of you tried any of his beans?


----------



## Spamonie (May 3, 2021)

Spamonie said:


> So what are people still hating on Copy gear 4? Any of you tried any of his beans?


----------



## Railage (May 3, 2021)

@Spamonie 
post of up some plants, packs don’t mean shit.


----------



## Spamonie (May 3, 2021)

Yes sir brother...this is a slurricane I kept around


----------



## Spamonie (May 3, 2021)

Copycat pheno of Slurricane, medium yields, Dank grapish taste, definitely in the 20s...can take some grower error and abuse as well, hahaha
Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Spamonie (May 3, 2021)

Eye Candy from Copy as well. My selected Pheno. I am no master grower....just a hillbilly.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 3, 2021)

Spamonie said:


> Eye Candy from Copy as well. My selected Pheno. I am no master grower....just a hillbilly.


You growing that Clowns gear tells me all i need to know boss !


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 3, 2021)

Spamonie said:


> So what are people still hating on Copy gear 4? Any of you tried any of his beans?


Why would you post this in a Thug Pug thread? Are you just looking for attention?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 3, 2021)

I've never heard a positive thing about Copy, thought he was essentially 'cancelled' by everyone lol.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 4, 2021)

Anyone else constantly overpay for things and not give a single shit? Lol. At least it went to charity.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 4, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Anyone else constantly overpay for things and not give a single shit? Lol. At least it went to charity. View attachment 4893917


What is the lineage on this?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 4, 2021)

Nope not me never !


----------



## Spamonie (May 4, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Why would you post this in a Thug Pug thread? Are you just looking for attention?


Someone was bashing


LeftOurEyes said:


> Why would you post this in a Thug Pug thread? Are you just looking for attention?


Around page 250ish someone was bashing a collaboration with Thug Pug Genetics because the collaborater says he uses Copys S1s in his breeding. I was just trying to point out his gear is as good as plenty other gear out there. People pay $500to$1000 for a pack from Jungle Boys and plenty of others. Are they thieves too because they use Genetics that were made by someone else im their crosses? He might be a piece if shit human being wise, I wouldn't know, but for $100 a pack, I'm happy with his Genetics. I'll leave the Copy stuff off of this thread let you guys get back to your discussion, sorry for the interruption Brothers.


----------



## Spamonie (May 4, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Why would you post this in a Thug Pug thread? Are you just looking for attention?


Someone was bashing 


Misterpfffff said:


> I've never heard a positive thing about Copy, thought he was essentially 'cancelled' by everyone lol.


Someone must be buying his gear besides my dumb ass, he keeps dropping new selections every 2 to 4 weeks...I saw some pictures of grows of his stuff on instagram the other day when I was looking at some fire pictures of Grape Blow by Envy Genetics which I look forward to starting sometime.....


----------



## ianc4990 (May 4, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> What is the lineage on this?


Sunset sherbet x lurch. Im hoping to find a good male out of this pack to hit a keeper Electric Snowman with. Looking for a super fruity/berry offspring with the grape puff/grape stomper on one side and the sherb on the other


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 4, 2021)

Spamonie said:


> Someone was bashing
> 
> Someone must be buying his gear besides my dumb ass, he keeps dropping new selections every 2 to 4 weeks...I saw some pictures of grows of his stuff on instagram the other day when I was looking at some fire pictures of Grape Blow by Envy Genetics which I look forward to starting sometime.....


I mean there's just tonssss of other breeders with less drama. If someone has a bad rep it's usually for a reason, and nice flowers don't actually fix that.
I'll stick to better alternatives lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 5, 2021)

We be Thuggin !  Slick Willie PM 2.1 which is a PM 2.0 F2 of my Selected Male and Female .  Meat Breath JC cut in the back right corner Uni Poop Team bEastCoast Cut Honey Bells ( ToneyLarosa of Team bEast Coast selected cut Bottom left is the Dingle berry goMM of Team bEast Coast selected cut ! 4 days in to Bloom!


----------



## Railage (May 5, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> We be Thuggin ! View attachment 4894728 Slick Willie PM 2.1 which is a PM 2.0 F2 of my Selected Male and Female . View attachment 4894733 Meat Breath JC cut in the back right cornerView attachment 4894737 Uni Poop Team bEastCoast CutView attachment 4894738 Honey Bells ( ToneyLarosa of Team bEast Coast selected cutView attachment 4894739 Bottom left is the Dingle berry goMM of Team bEast Coast selected cut ! 4 days in to Bloom!


I got my KKBs day of a flower lettttsss gooo fast forward me about 60 days so I can look at some beautiful flower.

Did they give you a terp profile on the Honey Bells?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

Damn any of you see that lady- dagga doll whatever's seed collection, he's just sending her racks worth of packs. Seems odd to do since she only has a few grow pics and seems to be running a small tent for flower (mean no disrespect to tent growers).

Can someone fill me in, lol-I haven't been keeping up on the thread over here. Is gromer trying to do a legit collab with her and get her some attention so she can make money as a breeder?


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn any of you see that lady- dagga doll whatever's seed collection, he's just sending her racks worth of packs. Seems odd to do since she only has a few grow pics and seems to be running a small tent for flower (mean no disrespect to tent growers).
> 
> Can someone fill me in, lol-I haven't been keeping up on the thread over here. Is gromer trying to do a legit collab with her and get her some attention so she can make money as a breeder?


one of us gotta get our gf/wife to dm him see if we can get any free packs lmao


----------



## Railage (May 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn any of you see that lady- dagga doll whatever's seed collection, he's just sending her racks worth of packs. Seems odd to do since she only has a few grow pics and seems to be running a small tent for flower (mean no disrespect to tent growers).
> 
> Can someone fill me in, lol-I haven't been keeping up on the thread over here. Is gromer trying to do a legit collab with her and get her some attention so she can make money as a breeder?


Dagga Doll is Gromer. Methinks


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 5, 2021)

"Stinky and the Strain" account definitely seems like possibly one of his alt accounts from the wording, but unsure lol.


----------



## Railage (May 5, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> "Stinky and the Strain" account definitely seems like possibly one of his alt accounts from the wording, but unsure lol.


it’s all coming together


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 5, 2021)

The old smoke and mirrors


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

Railage said:


> Dagga Doll is Gromer. Methinks


Haha I wouldn't be surprised, a part of me thought he was just trolling his haters with all these random collabs. Imagine if it was him and he did it as a way to release beans, without people getting all miffed about being so called retired and done with breeding. That would be hilarious and some genius shit.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I cloned #12 he was 2 weeks into flower, #6 male was already cloned had preflowers from sexing. Both clones rooted, had to cull #12 cause original plant hermie. Id recommend not using your original male plant, clones are normally more heathy.


I cloned a male and yes once in 12x12 he will express himself. Depending on size of pot, l keep in small pot, girls get 7 gal this run, hes in 4 inch. Growing balls now, three girls at same time are huge, him no! I only want a couple of puffs. Then lll kill him. My own healty breeding, both phenos have same father so going to be nice.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Imagine if it was him and he did it as a way to release beans, without people getting all miffed about being so called retired and done with breeding. That would be hilarious and some genius shit.


Except before he blocked me like a month and a half ago on IG I saw he made a post that said something to the effect of "Feels good to get back at it" and the picture was of him in the hydro store. I took that to mean he's back in business, or will be soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Except before he blocked me like a month and a half ago on IG I saw he made a post that said something to the effect of "Feels good to get back at it" and the picture was of him in the hydro store. I took that to mean he's back in business, or will be soon.


Ya the warehouse pic, everyone knew that guy wasn't walking away...he never really did- most likely been making $ while laid up- he's been doing those collabs with secret society, probably selling pollen and cuts to other breeders for sure. No fucking way he was walking away after he saw how fast his gear flew of the shelves of every bank early last year, probably motivated him to get back in biz once he was healed up. Without doubt used the back issues and surgery to his benefit- he definitely did well enough to take a year or 2 vacation, when out with a bang of building hype so when he returns he probably have a nice following at the ready to scoop his packs. It's just kind of strange to play it like he was permanently retired because of crippling injury/ disease and wouldn't be able to grow again thus creating huge demand for all thug pug gear, all while being pretty vague about the whole thing.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the warehouse pic, everyone knew that guy wasn't walking away...he never really did- most likely been making $ while laid up- he's been doing those collabs with secret society, probably selling pollen and cuts to other breeders for sure. No fucking way he was walking away after he saw how fast his gear flew of the shelves of every bank early last year, probably motivated him to get back in biz once he was healed up. Without doubt used the back issues and surgery to his benefit- he definitely did well enough to take a year or 2 vacation, when out with a bang of building hype so when he returns he probably have a nice following at the ready to scoop his packs. It's just kind of strange to play it like he was permanently retired because of crippling injury/ disease and wouldn't be able to grow again thus creating huge demand for all thug pug gear, all while being pretty vague about the whole thing.


My friend bought 4 packs of seeds from drop, 1000 each. He wanted them. I got his doubles and am happier for it. The guy had a good male. He used it, and were better for it. Thank god someone grows boys, lve always killed them. The Mendo strain was fire. Studly spewright. Makes me smile.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> My friend bought 4 packs of seeds from drop, 1000 each. He wanted them. I got his doubles and am happier for it. The guy had a good male. He used it, and were better for it. Thank god someone grows boys, lve always killed them. The Mendo strain was fire. Studly spewright. Makes me smile.


Ya that's all that matters if you're happy and are making your own crosses, that's money well spent. I can't believe you're dropped 4gs on 4 packs of thugpug though...that's insane. Damm...umm is he looking for anymore I've got some thugpug packs, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> My friend bought 4 packs of seeds from drop, 1000 each. He wanted them. I got his doubles and am happier for it. The guy had a good male. He used it, and were better for it. Thank god someone grows boys, lve always killed them. The Mendo strain was fire. Studly spewright. Makes me smile.


Ya totally agree the mendo is definitely the magic in the strains. It's gromers secret sauce.


----------



## Cocabam (May 6, 2021)

huge thug pug drop of old stuff at seeds here now


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 6, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> huge thug pug drop of old stuff at seeds here now


Is it my lucky day or what 
Snagged me some garlic breath 2.0 
Lets hope it makes it thru the mail


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 6, 2021)

and within 2 hrs it was gone


----------



## Learning1234 (May 6, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> and within 2 hrs it was gone


Quicker than that. Ha. Thought I was lucky when I saw this earlier, but they were gone already by then too. I don’t have social media or anything, so I’d pretty much given up hope on snagging any Thug Pug packs for normal prices. Was excited while trying to pull up the page on SeedsHereNow. Ha.


----------



## Cocabam (May 6, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> and within 2 hrs it was gone


It ended up selling out within 10 mins of me posting. Seedsherenow canceled my order on me though so I guess I'm not getting any more thugpug.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 6, 2021)

Aside from the crosses I popped or am growing (meatbreath, purpledrank breath, kosher kush breath, sophiesbreath, and White Truffle which is half Peanut Butter Breath) I have no more pugger packs at all!
Sold it off since people nuts over them.

I'll be on his Death Valley and Banana OG stuff though, he just got the Banana cut back.
Pretty much anything he makes with those will be awesome.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 7, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Aside from the crosses I popped or am growing (meatbreath, purpledrank breath, kosher kush breath, sophiesbreath) I have no more puggers at all!
> Sold it off since people nuts over packs.
> 
> I'll be on his Death Valley and Banana OG stuff though, he just got the Banana cut back.
> Pretty much anything he makes with those will be awesome.


that is in till you see his new price tag for pack


----------



## Railage (May 7, 2021)

Luscious Genetics has 8 of the Lurch crosses on their site right now for $100 if anyone was lookin.


----------



## Satch12 (May 7, 2021)

Railage said:


> Luscious Genetics has 8 of the Lurch crosses on their site right now for $100 if anyone was lookin.


Grabbed mad hatter, thanks!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 7, 2021)

Railage said:


> Luscious Genetics has 8 of the Lurch crosses on their site right now for $100 if anyone was lookin.


yerp grabbed that monkey punch cross


----------



## Balockaye (May 7, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> It ended up selling out within 10 mins of me posting. Seedsherenow canceled my order on me though so I guess I'm not getting any more thugpug.


seedsherenow just had another restock and prices went up. What pack did you try to order? Wonder if they canceled some orders so they can raise prices.

for anyone looking for thugpug








Thug Pug Genetics | Seeds Here Now







seedsherenow.com


----------



## Learning1234 (May 7, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> seedsherenow just had another restock and prices went up. What pack did you try to order? Wonder if they canceled some orders so they can raise prices.
> 
> for anyone looking for thugpug
> 
> ...


Missed it again. Only sixteen minutes after the post this time though, so I’m getting quicker at least. Ha.


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 7, 2021)

Scored Future Wife, anyone ran her? I'm pumped!


----------



## Balockaye (May 7, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Missed it again. Only sixteen minutes after the post this time though, so I’m getting quicker at least. Ha.


there are still some in stock. I was able to put billy in my cart. Unless you were looking for a specific one


----------



## BigSco508 (May 7, 2021)

could always dm dad


----------



## Learning1234 (May 7, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> there are still some in stock. I was able to put billy in my cart. Unless you were looking for a specific one


For real?? It all said Out Of Stock. Weird. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cocabam (May 7, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> seedsherenow just had another restock and prices went up. What pack did you try to order? Wonder if they canceled some orders so they can raise prices.
> 
> for anyone looking for thugpug
> 
> ...


Yeah they cancelled my order for billy at $88 now its like $300. It was an impulse buy anyways I dont need any more thug pug gear, just going to F2 my packs like PBB and Wedding poop and then I'm trying to move away from cookies crosses for a while. I might even get rid of my extra Urinal cake pack since I wont have room to run it for over a year.

I'll have some pics of my Wedding poop and KKB in a few days, chopped most of them around day 76-83 of flower.


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 7, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> could always dm dad


Would you be talking to me Boss? If so, shoot. I'm clueless haha


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 7, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Aside from the crosses I popped or am growing (meatbreath, purpledrank breath, kosher kush breath, sophiesbreath, and White Truffle which is half Peanut Butter Breath) I have no more pugger packs at all!
> Sold it off since people nuts over them.
> 
> I'll be on his Death Valley and Banana OG stuff though, he just got the Banana cut back.
> Pretty much anything he makes with those will be awesome.


have you ever posted pics of any purple drank breath? interested to see if you have


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> have you ever posted pics of any purple drank breath? interested to see if you have


Sent my packs to GoMM/RosesAreRedSoIsBlood and this is what he found. I believe it's all the same pheno, I just know I've got the one in the first pic - but I think the other 2 are the same lady just earlier in growth as well as the dried pics.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 7, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sent my packs to GoMM/RosesAreRedSoIsBlood and this is what he found. I believe it's all the same pheno, I just know I've got the one in the first pic - but I think the other 2 are the same lady just earlier in growth as well as the dried pics.
> 
> View attachment 4896809
> 
> ...


looks great how is the smell and taste?


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 7, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> looks great how is the smell and taste?


He described it as purple chemical gas in scent  sounds awesome. Not sure what translates to flavor though.

I'll have it flowering in a couple weeks over here!


----------



## Budderton (May 8, 2021)

Female Meat breath mutant.
I have a few sherb breath males I'm going thru to find a pollen doner for a batch of seeds. My plan is to have a gene pool with Studley on the top and bottom, to pull males from.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 9, 2021)

Hey guys TANG BREATH or BILLY??


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 9, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Hey guys TANG BREATH or BILLY??


Orange vs Zkittles! That's up to you hahaha. 

I've seen some great looking phenos of both!


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 9, 2021)

Went with the Tang breath. Excited but damn that's a pricy pack at $300... Sure hope the hype is real on this one!!! And yeah already have some Skittlz crosses coming from other breeders, but nothing orange/tangerine.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 11, 2021)

Exclusives if you know you know


----------



## Abstacticism (May 11, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I cloned #12 he was 2 weeks into flower, #6 male was already cloned had preflowers from sexing. Both clones rooted, had to cull #12 cause original plant hermie. Id recommend not using your original male plant, clones are normally more heathy.


Thank you very much for the specifics. Yes, I have found that the clones are usually more vigorous than the mother. 
I am very exited to experiment with male coming now. A new chapter to explore 

I understand why you dumped #12 clones, hermies cause allot of problems all round. Very interesting that the plant's mind reverses back to seedling to root. Have you succeeded in cloning a flowering male previously, that didn't Hermie? 
I am curious what happens in the mind of the plant once it has finished rooting. Does he go back into flowering mode when the clone is finished rooting or does he go back to vegetative state to developed further?


----------



## Foxseeds (May 11, 2021)

Abstacticism said:


> Thank you very much for the specifics. Yes, I have found that the clones are usually more vigorous than the mother.
> I am very exited to experiment with male coming now. A new chapter to explore
> 
> I understand why you dumped #12 clones, hermies cause allot of problems all round. Very interesting that the plant's mind reverses back to seedling to root. Have you succeeded in cloning a flowering male previously, that didn't Hermie?
> I am curious what happens in the mind of the plant once it has finished rooting. Does he go back into flowering mode when the clone is finished rooting or does he go back to vegetative state to developed further?


Unsure I haven’t cloned any other flowering males. I’d guess after rooting it should go back to veg if you just give them a lot of nitrogen under 6/18-4/20 light their hormones or whatever chemicals tell them to go back into vegetation. 

1 garlic male I saw flowered under 6/18, couple pollen sacs not preflowers, was first to show sex 3 weeks before the others. Had to cull him, those males I’d imagine you can’t easily clone.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 11, 2021)

I just cloned a flowering Banana OG F3 male and it took him about 2.5 weeks to root, but then only 3-4 days after was already well on the reveg with new branch growth and 3-5 finger leaves. This strain was some of the most vigorous plants I've ever grown though too, popping them about a month after other seeds and they quickly caught up (without suffering from a lot of internode space either, that OG in there is nuts)

Also a Sophiesbreath male that took a little less time to root (2 weeks) but is having more trouble, still the super odd single finger leaves and whanot coming out but without much if any branching. 

Bit of rambling lol sorry.


----------



## Satch12 (May 11, 2021)

Got my thug pug x secret society pack from Lucious genetics today. Placed order on May 7th so very speedy shipping - two thumbs up from me! Thanks to this thread for the find!


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 11, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4898476View attachment 4898477 Exclusives if you know you know


Lotta exclusives ya got there boss


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 11, 2021)

SHN just dropped like 6 Thugpug strains. Link


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 11, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Orange vs Zkittles! That's up to you hahaha.
> 
> I've seen some great looking phenos of both!


Do you have any info on the parents for Billy? I cant find anything other than what you said about the Zkittles


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 11, 2021)

Boss man @BigSco508 may know a thing or two eh? Maybe someone with more T.P. experience will chime in on anything they've dug running. I'd be all ears......Thanks


----------



## Cocabam (May 11, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Do you have any info on the parents for Billy? I cant find anything other than what you said about the Zkittles


Billy = Zkittlez x Mendo Breath F4 (Junior)


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 11, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Billy = Zkittlez x Mendo Breath F4 (Junior)


Beat me to it!


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 11, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Billy = Zkittlez x Mendo Breath F4 (Junior)





Misterpfffff said:


> Beat me to it!


Thanks! anyone digging in on the PBC or Futurewife?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2021)

You guys are gonna bury me and that’s ok. I accept that by posting what I’m about to say.

gromer is a dick and a scam. He says he sends his gear to seedbanks for a wholesale under a hundred a pack and gets NO CUT off what the upcharge is? Allegedly. Mocks me asks me if I know business I told him I don’t have a degree but if he’s selling his gear to banks a under a bill a pack and they’re flipping for 300-400 a pack he must not know business either or is stupid. Said something about if I can’t afford them.

He’s unretired now or whatever he says. He was laid up with a broken back letting seed banks make 3-4x profit off his work? Because he was.... retired? These seeds come with gold glitter after you poop? Check gromers meatbreath IG post two days ago and tell me I’m fucked up. I asked him if they’re gonna be a reasonable price now since he’s back in the game or whatever and he blamed the seedbanks on the upcharge. I tagged the seedbanks and terpy act like it’s all good to rip us consumers off when gromer went public and said he sends em to banks under a bill a pack. Hype scam and sucks to see it.

before you flame me read what I wrote and tell me where I’m wrong please.


----------



## LaPerlaCraft (May 11, 2021)

Gotta pay to play. Period. If you can’t get it at the price, don’t buy. Simple as that. The packs were cheaper. But the price goes up for the demand. You could have got them when they were 80. Or maybe not. The market changes. Deal with it. Sorry not sorry. Buy packs at what you can afford. Like the stock market. Prices go up and prices go down. Don’t be a salty player. I’ve paid good money for thug pug gear and I’ve had good luck with it. I dunno... until you start you’re own business off of it, you really don’t understand it I guess.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys are gonna bury me and that’s ok. I accept that by posting what I’m about to say.
> 
> gromer is a dick and a scam. He says he sends his gear to seedbanks for a wholesale under a hundred a pack and gets NO CUT off what the upcharge is? Allegedly. Mocks me asks me if I know business I told him I don’t have a degree but if he’s selling his gear to banks a under a bill a pack and they’re flipping for 300-400 a pack he must not know business either or is stupid. Said something about if I can’t afford them.
> 
> ...


I'm not flaming you or defending Gromer, but you seem confused.

How long have you been following Thug Pug? His packs were 80 bucks up until a little over a year ago. So yes he was selling the packs wholesale to seed banks for under a hundred bucks. 

You can't compare the prices pre-retirement to after retirement with extreme hype. I've mentioned to this you in a few posts and you don't seem to get it. I'm not defending Gromer by any means, but you keep looking at the high prices after retirement and that is all the seed banks responding to the demand. He was actually very cheap before word of his retirement happened at about $80. 

You compare price vs quality a lot in your posts, but Thug Pugs high prices are not about quality, its about demand and scarcity now.

When he retired the demand skyrocketed because people want what is exclusive and what they can't have, the whole FOMO thing, so the prices went up fast. It doesn't mean that they are worth that price, there was just that huge of a demand suddenly. The seed banks were the ones that were "ripping off" people simply cause the demand was there. Terpy was one of the last ones to raise prices, I've seen GLO and OES around $750-$1000 for packs pretty recently. It is shitty, but this is what supply and demand is. Terpy was one of the last banks I bought packs for $80 from, even when he raised prices at first they only went to $100 for awhile.

All this said, yes Gromer is still a dick lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I'm not flaming you or defending Gromer, but you seem confused.
> 
> How long have you been following Thug Pug? His packs were 80 bucks up until a little over a year ago. So yes he was selling the packs wholesale to seed banks for under a hundred bucks.
> 
> ...


Sorry man I feel you on what you’re saying you made it make more sense to me I apologize.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry man I feel you on what you’re saying you made it make more sense to me I apologize.


No worries, you're good. If someone didn't start paying attention to Thug Pug until recently it would seems pretty wacky what's going on with all the hype surrounding him, the prices now, and the retired then un-retired stuff. The good thing about him originally was that the quality was great for the price, his stuff was a great bargain. He is an asshole in general though lol and can be hard to talk to.

The shitty hype stuff is also not exclusive to just Thug Pug, it seems to be becoming more and more common in the seed and cannabis industry in general lately. Look at Seed Junky's prices now. They were $200 before he went exclusive to cookies, then came back with a few drops that the banks want anywhere from $500-1000 for. Or Runtz with their $700 packs when they aren't even a proven breeder. A lot of nuts prices flying around that is more about demand than quality per se.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 12, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> No worries, you're good. If someone didn't start paying attention to Thug Pug until recently it would seems pretty wacky what's going on with all the hype surrounding him, the prices now, and the retired then un-retired stuff. The good thing about him originally was that the quality was great for the price, his stuff was a great bargain. He is an asshole in general though lol and can be hard to talk to.
> 
> The shitty hype stuff is also not exclusive to just Thug Pug, it seems to be becoming more and more common in the seed and cannabis industry in general lately. Look at Seed Junky's prices now. They were $200 before he went exclusive to cookies, then came back with a few drops that the banks want anywhere from $500-1000 for. Or Runtz with their $700 packs when they aren't even a proven breeder. A lot of nuts prices flying around that is more about demand than quality per se.


Only packs i ever seen go real high before his retirement was his Meat Breath and a few others that where not around real rare and it was for charity so you have to figure that into it as well . As far as Gromer being dick or whatever so am i so i can't say much  

I have seen way to many shady mofo's in this game only thing i didn't get was the sending the Ever so allusive Canadian and South African Beaver those beans out of no where although he may have been dosed up right on meds after surgery ( My thoughts on the matter ) 

His back was wreaked soo if he thought fuck this is it then it is what it is i know i wouldn't want that surgery i knew the collabs where coming just figured ( Hoping) he gave his stock those i felt more comfy handing my money too is all ( Justin Crawn) comes to mind . 

But i can pass on the collabs because i have plenty of his orignal packs vaulted up .


----------



## BigSco508 (May 12, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Only packs i ever seen go real high before his retirement was his Meat Breath and a few others that where not around real rare and it was for charity so you have to figure that into it as well . As far as Gromer being dick or whatever so am i so i can't say much
> 
> I have seen way to many shady mofo's in this game only thing i didn't get was the sending the Ever so allusive Canadian and South African Beaver those beans out of no where although he may have been dosed up right on meds after surgery ( My thoughts on the matter )
> 
> ...


 This wasn't aimed at you Lefty copied the wrong post


----------



## BigSco508 (May 12, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> No worries, you're good. If someone didn't start paying attention to Thug Pug until recently it would seems pretty wacky what's going on with all the hype surrounding him, the prices now, and the retired then un-retired stuff. The good thing about him originally was that the quality was great for the price, his stuff was a great bargain. He is an asshole in general though lol and can be hard to talk to.
> 
> The shitty hype stuff is also not exclusive to just Thug Pug, it seems to be becoming more and more common in the seed and cannabis industry in general lately. Look at Seed Junky's prices now. They were $200 before he went exclusive to cookies, then came back with a few drops that the banks want anywhere from $500-1000 for. Or Runtz with their $700 packs when they aren't even a proven breeder. A lot of nuts prices flying around that is more about demand than quality per se.


And agreed the prices are insane right now for unproven gear ! But so are Rec prices and it will get worse before it get better !


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2021)

FWIW Thug gear is different. In a world of cookie and gelato crosses, his selections hit different. This rep isn’t all just hype either as it was because tons of fire is found in these runs not just a couple elite clones. Not that this needs further justification nor is it a secret, just like the fact that gromer is a dick. lol


----------



## Foxseeds (May 12, 2021)

Here’s some pictures of
Pheno 10 Garlic Breath 2.0
OGKB mutant Breath Mints
Pollinated with Garlic Breath 2.0 male, cut the male down early, trying to minimize cross contamination with my 2 other tents.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 13, 2021)

My thug gear is sitting in customs now. I hope it clears. Im feeling stupid lucky on that SHN drop i picked up the garlic breath 2.0 for 80 bucks then it was relisted the next day for like 300 or something. 

Im in the bifbeans discord and theres some cool breeders in there doing lots of neat crosses with his gear too all well documenter in each breeders Channel so you can follow it before its released for testing and sale.


----------



## Railage (May 13, 2021)

15 pheno hunt on the KKB.

day 10 of flower

the marked out ones are Animal Mints BX1.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 13, 2021)

STOKED, my Thuggy clones are doing very well. Two clearly different phenos, pretty sure the right one is the OGKB leaner I've read about.


----------



## Chaseink501 (May 14, 2021)

Thug pug Collection so far!! So hype I got almost every pack I want so far


----------



## Abstacticism (May 15, 2021)

Valuable information in your rambling, thank you very much!


Misterpfffff said:


> I just cloned a flowering Banana OG F3 male and it took him about 2.5 weeks to root, but then only 3-4 days after was already well on the reveg with new branch growth and 3-5 finger leaves. This strain was some of the most vigorous plants I've ever grown though too, popping them about a month after other seeds and they quickly caught up (without suffering from a lot of internode space either, that OG in there is nuts)
> 
> Also a Sophiesbreath male that took a little less time to root (2 weeks) but is having more trouble, still the super odd single finger leaves and whanot coming out but without much if any branching.
> 
> Bit of rambling lol sorry.


Valuable information in your rambling, thank you very much!
Wasn't sure that my male will actually reverse properly. 
What medium is your Onesy tree standing in?


----------



## Abstacticism (May 15, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Unsure I haven’t cloned any other flowering males. I’d guess after rooting it should go back to veg if you just give them a lot of nitrogen under 6/18-4/20 light their hormones or whatever chemicals tell them to go back into vegetation.
> 
> 1 garlic male I saw flowered under 6/18, couple pollen sacs not preflowers, was first to show sex 3 weeks before the others. Had to cull him, those males I’d imagine you can’t easily clone.


Thanks for the nitrogen tip. Will See if I can find out more on that point.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 15, 2021)

Abstacticism said:


> Valuable information in your rambling, thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Valuable information in your rambling, thank you very much!
> ...


All mine are in Nectar for the Gods #4 soil


----------



## TugthePup (May 16, 2021)

Bifbeans.com has PBB s1 for as low as $30. I have never ordered from them. Have never seen a cut from them.


----------



## Silencio (May 16, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Bifbeans.com has PBB s1 for as low as $30. I have never ordered from them. Have never seen a cut from them.


Scam. There's no such thing as a free lunch. FreshCoastSeedCo made some PBB F2s if you want something on the cheap tho.


----------



## TugthePup (May 16, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Scam. There's no such thing as a free lunch. FreshCoastSeedCo made some PBB F2s if you want something on the cheap tho.


I didnt know they were a scam site. I just found them hunting for beans. Good looking out.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 16, 2021)

Using all my willpower to not rip out all my plants and pop these now 

Thanks SHN im so stoked


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 16, 2021)

l would!


ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Using all my willpower to not rip out all my plants and pop these now
> 
> Thanks SHN im so stoked


But no l wouldnt as tent full of Thug Pug genetics. Love them, so will you!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

How much are pbb packs re-selling for? Not selling just curious, I have a full orange pack of pbb.


----------



## colocowboy (May 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How much are pbb packs re-selling for? Not selling just curious, I have a full orange pack of pbb.


Me too, I popped a pack of the old purple disc. Speaking of purple about half are showing color in veg.


----------



## Cocabam (May 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How much are pbb packs re-selling for? Not selling just curious, I have a full orange pack of pbb.


Seedsherenow had packs for 399 when they dropped the other thug for 88.88 each, beegan had them for about 600-700, charity auction went for about 1200-1300. Id say beegans price of 600-700ish is resale value right now for PBB.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Me too, I popped a pack of the old purple disc. Speaking of purple about half are showing color in veg.


My PBB male I flowered out did this, ends of the larger fans went purp before i flipped it


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2021)

Uni poop


----------



## BigSco508 (May 17, 2021)

Honey Bells Dingle Berry Meat Breath


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 17, 2021)

Wedding poop on left and along back.


----------



## Cocabam (May 17, 2021)

Finished trimming most of my KKB and wedding poop. Most kkb took around 11 weeks and the poop were 12-13 weeks, harvested at around 10-20% amber. Here's some pics of some of the phenos of each around harvest time:

KKB 6: Smells and tastes very floral, great yield, great potency, good rosin yield. 76 days flower



KKB 9: Sort of smells like kosher mixed with lime. The high is very cerebral and anxiety inducing, reminds me of the time I smoked a distillate pen and drank a bunch coffee lol. 78 days



KKB 7: tastes and smells like Berries, good yield, great high. Also nice purple buds, 77 days




Wedding poop 1: Very strong, oily buds that smell like sweet cookies and gas. Decent yield and buds were sort of small. Pictures are 84 and 76 days into flower. 




Wedding poop 7: very loud musky gas, oily buds that are kinda small, very high potency.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 17, 2021)

What are the expected flowering times for Garlic Breath 2.0 and PBB?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 17, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Finished trimming most of my KKB and wedding poop. Most kkb took around 11 weeks and the poop were 12-13 weeks, harvested at around 10-20% amber. Here's some pics of some of the phenos of each around harvest time:
> 
> KKB 6: Smells and tastes very floral, great yield, great potency, good rosin yield. 76 days flower
> View attachment 4903242
> ...


Fuck well done bro


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 17, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> What are the expected flowering times for Garlic Breath 2.0 and PBB?


I let my pbb go 9wks


----------



## BigSco508 (May 18, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> What are the expected flowering times for Garlic Breath 2.0 and PBB?


Just like any other Hybrid out their it's 8-10 weeks depending on Pheno .

For the love of everything holy can we plz stop asking this question about Hybrids people !

As you where !


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 18, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Just like any other Hybrid out their it's 8-10 weeks depending on Pheno .
> 
> For the love of everything holy can we plz stop asking this question about Hybrids people !
> 
> As you where !


Ive just seen a cpl people running up to 12+ weeks and my pack came with no info


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ive just seen a cpl people running up to 12+ weeks and my pack came with no info


Nah you shouldn't get a 12 week finisher with garlic breath 2.0...most phenos will finish by 70 days.


----------



## Foxseeds (May 18, 2021)

I had 2/9 female phenos finish at 58, most garlic breath 2.0 seem to finish at 63-70 days.
I’m half way done my second flower run, going to only let 1 or 2 phenos keep going to 11 weeks.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Finished trimming most of my KKB and wedding poop. Most kkb took around 11 weeks and the poop were 12-13 weeks, harvested at around 10-20% amber. Here's some pics of some of the phenos of each around harvest time:
> 
> KKB 6: Smells and tastes very floral, great yield, great potency, good rosin yield. 76 days flower
> View attachment 4903242
> ...


The #7 and #9 are beautiful dude, good work there Coca!


----------



## Cocabam (May 18, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ive just seen a cpl people running up to 12+ weeks and my pack came with no info


I'm pretty sure I had to run my thugpug gear a little longer than usual because of my alibaba lights in my tent. I run 2 flower tents and one seems to always run 1-2 weeks longer before amber trichomes start to show. In my other tent my KKB and Wed Poop both finished around day 65-70.

Edit: Heres my setup, 4th cycle 150gal No-till bed full of thugpug in my 5x5 tent under 730w alibaba LED's, day 50ish of flower. All my thug gear that I pop will be ran in it, and I just wing it with my training and topping as you can see. I'm not really worried about yield with these grows since my power bill is low and I only grow for me and my dad to smoke for cheap and to pheno hunt. Its all cleared now and my PBB seedlings will be transplanted into it in a few weeks.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 18, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ive just seen a cpl people running up to 12+ weeks and my pack came with no info


Unless its HEAVY GMO leaning, even if you want sleeper indica smoke id say 10max


----------



## Railage (May 18, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I'm pretty sure I had to run my thugpug gear a little longer than usual because of my alibaba lights in my tent. I run 2 flower tents and one seems to always run 1-2 weeks longer before amber trichomes start to show. In my other tent my KKB and Wed Poop both finished around day 65-70.
> 
> Edit: Heres my setup, 4th cycle 150gal No-till bed full of thugpug in my 5x5 tent under 730w alibaba LED's, day 50ish of flower. All my thug gear that I pop will be ran in it, and I just wing it with my training and topping as you can see. I'm not really worried about yield with these grows since my power bill is low and I only grow for me and my dad to smoke for cheap and to pheno hunt. Its all cleared now and my PBB seedlings will be transplanted into it in a few weeks.View attachment 4903843


love it.

do you ever run into any of the individual plants wanting to be watered more or less than any of the other ones?

Or do you like just saturate that plants zone?


----------



## johny sunset (May 18, 2021)

Glukie Breath 41F


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 18, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I'm pretty sure I had to run my thugpug gear a little longer than usual because of my alibaba lights in my tent. I run 2 flower tents and one seems to always run 1-2 weeks longer before amber trichomes start to show. In my other tent my KKB and Wed Poop both finished around day 65-70.
> 
> Edit: Heres my setup, 4th cycle 150gal No-till bed full of thugpug in my 5x5 tent under 730w alibaba LED's, day 50ish of flower. All my thug gear that I pop will be ran in it, and I just wing it with my training and topping as you can see. I'm not really worried about yield with these grows since my power bill is low and I only grow for me and my dad to smoke for cheap and to pheno hunt. Its all cleared now and my PBB seedlings will be transplanted into it in a few weeks.View attachment 4903843


How many plants can you fit in that at once? I have a 15 gal im gonna set up 4 that soon that hunted clones will go into to flower but im only planning on like max 2 at a time for my size


----------



## Ezlivin86 (May 18, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Just like any other Hybrid out their it's 8-10 weeks depending on Pheno .
> 
> For the love of everything holy can we plz stop asking this question about Hybrids people !
> 
> As you where !


Wow gromer is that you ?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 19, 2021)

Ezlivin86 said:


> Wow gromer is that you ?


Nope i am much better looking then him


----------



## Cocabam (May 19, 2021)

Railage said:


> love it.
> 
> do you ever run into any of the individual plants wanting to be watered more or less than any of the other ones?
> 
> Or do you like just saturate that plants zone?


I evenly water the whole pot, there's a cover crop that grows thick in between grows so the mulch and top layer all dries at a similar rate. I had runoff twice in the last 4 grows but the plants were not showing any signs of overwatering and most of the soil stays moist for the beneficial's and worms so they never are underwatered. I added about 35-40% aeration to my soil mix and have tons of worms digging around so it all stays pretty aerobic. I water every other day with a schedule very similar to what Mountain Organics and Clackamas coot recommend in their no-till guides and its worked great for me so far.


Cannacal04 said:


> How many plants can you fit in that at once? I have a 15 gal im gonna set up 4 that soon that hunted clones will go into to flower but im only planning on like max 2 at a time for my size


I like to keep the plant count low and plant them at least 12" apart since 2 plants got lost in the canopy my first grow, but Id say I could probably do up to 12-14 comfortably with a short veg if I wanted too. However some guy named Zilla on reddit throws 30+ seeds into a similar sized pot and it works for him somehow, and mountain organics "kept a 45gal smart pot with multiple strains between 6-11 plants at any given time". The key for multiple in the same pot is short veg, good spacing, and the largest pot you can fit.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 19, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ive just seen a cpl people running up to 12+ weeks and my pack came with no info


Hazes and some sativa's take 12-16 weeks boss


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 19, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Hazes and some sativa's take 12-16 weeks boss


Oh yeah i meant the PBB, saw one dude run to 80+ days in this thread i think


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Oh yeah i meant the PBB, saw one dude run to 80+ days in this thread i think


Then that dude doesn't know what he's doing, I mean it could be a one off and he got a very unusual variation of the mendobreath side but 80 days for pbb is very extreme...none of mine went past 65 days.


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2021)

Some folks run long on the first run to get a look at the progression. If you mess up the grow it could delay harvest also. If any pollen landed that also will slow the finish. There’s a number of reasons that a grow might finish late.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Some folks run long on the first run to get a look at the progression. If you mess up the grow it could delay harvest also. If any pollen landed that also will slow the finish. There’s a number of reasons that a grow might finish late.


80+ days is pretty long for a pbb. Definitely could happen with certain phenos though....dosi and mendo are not long flowering strains.


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> 80+ days is pretty long for a pbb. Definitely could happen with certain phenos though....dosi and mendo are not long flowering strains.


I would say technically these are all inappropriate reasons to go long, and I wouldn’t expect that out of those strains either. I never go for quantity of amber trichs either though, to me that is not peak production.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I would say technically these are all inappropriate reasons to go long, and I wouldn’t expect that out of those strains either. I never go for quantity of amber trichs either though, to me that is not peak production.


I've seen stress, light leaks, and just overall shitty grow conditions prolong flower times


----------



## Cocabam (May 19, 2021)

I feel my 80+ day wed poop started this discussion on flower time. I certainly could have harvested earlier if I took the tops down first and lowers later, and if I harvested all at once instead of one per day to split up the trimming. The KKB didnt need any longer than 70days tbh other than low down, but every poop got better after day 70. The 80 day harvest poops smelled better and were noticeably more potent than the test branches I cut around week 9-10, and the KKB didnt change too much.

Had a short period of stress from heat and light intensity early in flower, no light leaks or herms, and decent VPD throughout. 4 of 5 phenos of kitchen sink by rado took 11-12 weeks and Purple Punch took 9 weeks in the same tent different grow, and had the same flower time outdoors. 

My indicators of ripeness are pistils, trichomes, smell, slowed bud production, and top fans fading. I harvest plants whole to increase dry time and wait 4-5 days after tops are mature before chopping to give the lowers a bit more time. I think ill do more pruning down low next time so I dont worry about the ripeness of lowers, especially with the poor light penetration on these Alibaba LEDs. Also sorry for the long comments I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I feel my 80+ day wed poop started this discussion on flower time. I certainly could have harvested earlier if I took the tops down first and lowers later, and if I harvested all at once instead of one per day to split up the trimming. The KKB didnt need any longer than 70days tbh other than low down, but every poop got better after day 70. The 80 day harvest poops smelled better and were noticeably more potent than the test branches I cut around week 9-10, and the KKB didnt change too much.
> 
> Had a short period of stress from heat and light intensity early in flower, no light leaks or herms, and decent VPD throughout. 4 of 5 phenos of kitchen sink by rado took 11-12 weeks and Purple Punch took 9 weeks in the same tent different grow, and had the same flower time outdoors.
> 
> My indicators of ripeness are pistils, trichomes, smell, slowed bud production, and top fans fading. I harvest plants whole to increase dry time and wait 4-5 days after tops are mature before chopping to give the lowers a bit more time. I think ill do more pruning down low next time so I dont worry about the ripeness of lowers, especially with the poor light penetration on these Alibaba LEDs. Also sorry for the long comments I get carried away sometimes.


Nah, not bad at all! It was informative, thank you!


----------



## Satch12 (May 19, 2021)

New thug pug x secret society packs available at OES.


----------



## wilson510 (May 19, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> New thug pug x secret society packs available at OES.


thanks bro picked up the whole set


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I would say technically these are all inappropriate reasons to go long, and I wouldn’t expect that out of those strains either. I never go for quantity of amber trichs either though, to me that is not peak production.


Ya I don't even look at trichs with a scope anymore- once in a while I will just to see how fat the heads are, and I like looking at trichs thru a scope it's really beautiful. I can usually tell just by stepping back and looking at plant for overall peak ripeness. It's just has that done look for a few day window. As coca said above I as well will take some of the main tops first and let the lowers stay in the flower room a little longer, but most times I just chop the fucker down all together.

I'm surprised the rado kitchen sink went that long, though I've had gmo phenos and even gmo crosses that never seem to want to finish.


----------



## fibro (May 20, 2021)

Any other places besides Oregon Elite to get that new collab? One i was looking at sold out


----------



## Satch12 (May 20, 2021)

fibro said:


> Any other places besides Oregon Elite to get that new collab? One i was looking at sold out


Pretty sure I saw tree stars say they were getting it on Instagram but didn’t give any specifics.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

Pic of my meat breath cut....for my thug homies. Small run for my head-


----------



## Budderton (May 22, 2021)

Carl's Shoes getting there.


----------



## Foxseeds (May 23, 2021)

this run #9 hermed couple stress sacs, had like 3 days of bad temp fluctuations.
I cut pollen sacs off #9 garlic and put it on a #10 garlic lower branch. Didn’t seem to pollinate, probably sterile but hope I get some bag seed from the best two phenos. Just experimenting for fun.


----------



## superdank330 (May 23, 2021)

Just cracked some Garlic Breath , Juniors Jello , Meaty One , Peanut Butter Breath ,Child's breath and bag seed Meatbreath  . Everything cracked and planted cept the Childs Breath of course, I will get those fuckers to crack.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 23, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Everything cracked and planted cept the Childs Breath of course, I will get those fuckers to crack.


Have you tried to manually crack them? I've done it a bunch of times and it isn't too hard, just gotta be careful.


----------



## Zett66 (May 24, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Have you tried to manually crack them? I've done it a bunch of times and it isn't too hard, just gotta be careful.


What is your method doing that? Many people recommend sand paper as well


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Member on here....Nate Dogg is going to be selling/auctioning off his thugpug gear to help for his brothers legal funds. So I know there alot of you who haven't got the chance to scoop thugpug gear, well now is your chance.


----------



## Satch12 (May 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Member on here....Nate Dogg is going to be selling/auctioning off his thugpug gear to help for his brothers legal funds. So I know there alot of you who haven't got the chance to scoop thugpug gear, well now is your chance.


Saw posts about that yesterday and now I can’t find his ig - could you post it up?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

@lildoobfreedoob on IG


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 24, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> What is your method doing that? Many people recommend sand paper as well


Make sure your hands and the tools are clean. Use surgical stainless steel tweezers and place the bean so that the tweezers are aligned on the cracks, they need to be on the cracks otherwise you will likely crush the seed.

Place your finger behind the seed to keep it in place and prevent it from moving when applying pressure. Place another finger in front of the seed again to prevent from moving when applying pressure.

Gently squeeze the tweezers till you hear the seed crack, this must be done very precisely and you must be gentle when applying pressure. After you can put the seed into a cup of water/wet paper towel or you can gently squeeze the seed until the shell separates a little with the tweezers and use a clean razor blade to pull the two halves of the shell apart.


----------



## Zett66 (May 24, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Make sure your hands and the tools are clean. Use surgical stainless steel tweezers and place the bean so that the tweezers are aligned on the cracks, they need to be on the cracks otherwise you will likely crush the seed.
> 
> Place your finger behind the seed to keep it in place and prevent it from moving when applying pressure. Place another finger in front of the seed again to prevent from moving when applying pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, will try this on old, hard to germ seeds!!


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 24, 2021)

What the fuck is this beef with freshcoast about? I just dont get it. Can someone explain please? He is crying about gromer not tagging him? But he clearly did. He is crying about gromer using wt in a new cross? Isnt whole freshcoast basically pbb crosses? Or Is this about that white truffle x tagalongz being named "wanna be"? Wtf haha english is not my native language so maybe im missing something haha


----------



## BigSco508 (May 24, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> What the fuck is this beef with freshcoast about? I just dont get it. Can someone explain please? He is crying about gromer not tagging him? But he clearly did. He is crying about gromer using wt in a new cross? Isnt whole freshcoast basically pbb crosses? Or Is this about that white truffle x tagalongz being named "wanna be"? Wtf haha english is not my native language so maybe im missing something haha


----------



## loop718 (May 24, 2021)

Day 75 chop imminent. First up Unicorn Poop 
Meatbreath. HLG are so strong meat and white truffle flexed out hard. Didnt realize it was at almost 1300ppfd under the light. Meat flexed the hardest. Cant wait to dial her in. Next run going to run her 900ppfd.


----------



## loop718 (May 24, 2021)

More meabreath

White truffle i know not thug pug but i have nobody else to show her off to lol.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 24, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> What the fuck is this beef with freshcoast about? I just dont get it. Can someone explain please? He is crying about gromer not tagging him? But he clearly did. He is crying about gromer using wt in a new cross? Isnt whole freshcoast basically pbb crosses? Or Is this about that white truffle x tagalongz being named "wanna be"? Wtf haha english is not my native language so maybe im missing something haha


No just throwing shade. Id say its the wanna be thing..and i loved reading comments. Seen things like gromers just chasing 20 yr old only fans and stuff ahha. Good laugh. I agreed with alot of it.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 24, 2021)

loop718 said:


> More meabreath
> View attachment 4908489
> White truffle i know not thug pug but i have nobody else to show her off to lol.
> View attachment 4908492View attachment 4908493View attachment 4908494View attachment 4908495View attachment 4908496View attachment 4908497View attachment 4908498


Fucking well done bro


----------



## loop718 (May 24, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Fucking well done bro


Thanks a ton!! Meatbreath 2nd run truffle 1st still some work to do couldnt really get truffle to go black and meat foxtailed crazy from too much light.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

loop718 said:


> More meabreath
> View attachment 4908489
> White truffle i know not thug pug but i have nobody else to show her off to lol.
> View attachment 4908492View attachment 4908493View attachment 4908494View attachment 4908495View attachment 4908496View attachment 4908497View attachment 4908498


Loopa doopa what's up brah! Fucking fire work mayne! Miss you round here


----------



## loop718 (May 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Loopa doopa what's up brah! Fucking fire work mayne! Miss you round here


Hahaha thanks bro. I pop in n out. I dont really post much. Im sittin on a ton of thug pug tho. Think ima pop ruby red next. Ive found a keeper in pbb, unicorn, carls shoes and queen sugar. I like poppin shit that has at least one winner ya know. Ive heard this white truffle can herm pretty bad in crawns post recently. Hoping thats not the case for this my run. I dont understand why beleaf and justin would mass profit off a unstable cut. But what do i know i just grow shit and play the background.


----------



## Budderton (May 26, 2021)

The last of my purple pucks. Been saving these for a rainy day and it's raining out this morning.
White Montage and Cherry Hills.


----------



## superdank330 (May 26, 2021)

3 Bag seed Meatbeath, 2 Juniors Jello ,2 PBB 2 Garlic Breath, and 1 Meaty one planted and all above soil with shells off ready to boom


----------



## Budderton (May 27, 2021)

Carl's Shoes hanging out. Armpit funk with a touch of fruit or berries. Looking forward to trying this one in a few weeks.


----------



## Satch12 (May 28, 2021)

Drop of the secret society collabs second wave at tree stars for anyone looking.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Make sure your hands and the tools are clean. Use surgical stainless steel tweezers and place the bean so that the tweezers are aligned on the cracks, they need to be on the cracks otherwise you will likely crush the seed.
> 
> Place your finger behind the seed to keep it in place and prevent it from moving when applying pressure. Place another finger in front of the seed again to prevent from moving when applying pressure.
> 
> ...


Thats how I do it too.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 29, 2021)

Save your money Growmer will be dropping seeds in the next 3 months but hey what do i know


----------



## colocowboy (May 29, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Save your money Growmer will be dropping seeds in the next 3 months but hey what do i know


100% he is preparing a huge drop!


----------



## Omkarananda (May 29, 2021)

What’s up y’all, just showing off my keeper pbb at 35 12/12. In my male hunt I popped two beans and got an ogkb that I tossed bc I wouldn’t use it, and another female more like this one. So after I grow that one out I’ll do another popping looking for a male to f2. It’s just for my personal grow I’m not trying to set up shop. But pbb is up in my all time favorite group. Also I have four cactus breaths to try after my first two grew nanners halfway in flower.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (May 30, 2021)

pure michigan 2.0 the migraine killer pheno type. good meds.

thug pug kindly alloud us to make a batch of feminized s1 seeds because he is not making it any more.

pure michigan 2.0 s1 seeds


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> thug pug kindly alloud us to make a batch of feminized s1 seeds because he is not making it any more.


Who's dick do i gotta suck to get some


----------



## cosmicwisdom (May 30, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Who's dick do i gotta suck to get some


ha ha nice one! forgive me i dont want to break any rules but they will be on the 7 seed banks june 1 that carry cosmic wisdom including great lakes genetics who is a advertiser on rollitup.org forums so i think it is ok to mention it here (sorry if against the rules please delete this post and do not ban me just a friendly grower here doing my best!)


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 30, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I'm pretty sure I had to run my thugpug gear a little longer than usual because of my alibaba lights in my tent. I run 2 flower tents and one seems to always run 1-2 weeks longer before amber trichomes start to show. In my other tent my KKB and Wed Poop both finished around day 65-70.
> 
> Edit: Heres my setup, 4th cycle 150gal No-till bed full of thugpug in my 5x5 tent under 730w alibaba LED's, day 50ish of flower. All my thug gear that I pop will be ran in it, and I just wing it with my training and topping as you can see. I'm not really worried about yield with these grows since my power bill is low and I only grow for me and my dad to smoke for cheap and to pheno hunt. Its all cleared now and my PBB seedlings will be transplanted into it in a few weeks.View attachment 4903843


Nice grow bro! Im a dad grow for my kids nice to see kids doing for parents, kudos to you.Thug Pug genetics rock, Wedding poop is sooo sweet and chunky. Cant wait to smoke this round.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> ha ha nice one! forgive me i dont want to break any rules but they will be on the 7 seed banks june 1 that carry cosmic wisdom including great lakes genetics who is a advertiser on rollitup.org forums so i think it is ok to mention it here (sorry if against the rules please delete this post and do not ban me just a friendly grower here doing my best!)



Thanks bro i will be there with my finger on the button. Otherwise slide into my DM's i will slurp your nuts and totally annihiate any self respect i have to get some


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 30, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Just cracked some Garlic Breath , Juniors Jello , Meaty One , Peanut Butter Breath ,Child's breath and bag seed Meatbreath  . Everything cracked and planted cept the Childs Breath of course, I will get those fuckers to crack.





ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Thanks bro i will be there with my finger on the button. Otherwise slide into my DM's i will slurp your nuts and totally annihiate any self respect i have to get some


Definately worth the loss of self respect for these genetics urinal cakes were biggest colas lve ever grown. Dense as f


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Thanks bro i will be there with my finger on the button. Otherwise slide into my DM's i will slurp your nuts and totally annihiate any self respect i have to get some


!?


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2021)

Guess the Banana Breath were named for the bananas they grow......im so upset, I think I dropped like 600 bucks on this pack haha. They are looking pretty good, im about to move, so they will most likely finish out and if the pollen wasn't sterile, and made a bunch of seeds, ill just fresh freeze and make into bubble/rosin


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2021)

This Halitosis Breath turned out amazing however! Never seen something so beautiful smell so horrid lol.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 30, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Guess the Banana Breath were named for the bananas they grow......im so upset, I think I dropped like 600 bucks on this pack haha. They are looking pretty good, im about to move, so they will most likely finish out and if the pollen wasn't sterile, and made a bunch of seeds, ill just fresh freeze and make into bubble/rosinView attachment 4913052View attachment 4913053View attachment 4913055View attachment 4913057


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Probably one of the most consistent environments I've had too. I picked nanners off of 2 definitively, about to start my weekend, so I'm diving in further to see if they all did it. Ive got clones, and am hoping my #6 is clear at a minimum. Oh well though, it seems like gromer has the banana og cut again, so hopefully we will see some rereleases


----------



## colocowboy (May 31, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Guess the Banana Breath were named for the bananas they grow......im so upset, I think I dropped like 600 bucks on this pack haha. They are looking pretty good, im about to move, so they will most likely finish out and if the pollen wasn't sterile, and made a bunch of seeds, ill just fresh freeze and make into bubble/rosinView attachment 4913052View attachment 4913053View attachment 4913055View attachment 4913057


I feel like this is heartbreaking. Sorry for your loss lol seems to be a thing with those


----------



## Cocabam (May 31, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Probably one of the most consistent environments I've had too. I picked nanners off of 2 definitively, about to start my weekend, so I'm diving in further to see if they all did it. Ive got clones, and am hoping my #6 is clear at a minimum. Oh well though, it seems like gromer has the banana og cut again, so hopefully we will see some rereleases


 Sorry to hear about the nanners, did you run the seedlings into flower or did you use their clones? Banana Runtz (Banana og x Runtz) was my 2nd strain the ever throw nuts, is Banana OG known to bring herms or just a coincidence?


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 31, 2021)

Might be, I got 2 herms from a pack of bananacane ((blue sherbert x banana og) x slurricane #23)


----------



## ebcrew (May 31, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Guess the Banana Breath were named for the bananas they grow......im so upset, I think I dropped like 600 bucks on this pack haha. They are looking pretty good, im about to move, so they will most likely finish out and if the pollen wasn't sterile, and made a bunch of seeds, ill just fresh freeze and make into bubble/rosin


Damn, seems like its a trend. I'm no expert but it seems like most genetics these days are hermie prone. My guess is the lack of stabilization. Its just one cross after another after another. My last couple grows all hermed. From greenpoint to exotic genetix.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Damn, seems like its a trend. I'm no expert but it seems like most genetics these days are hermie prone. My guess is the lack of stabilization.


^ ya think...price to play to find some gems like you see in this thread. To be honest -out of all of the stuff I've ran thugpug probably had less intersex phenos.. few beans here and there but nothing bad.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 1, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Thanks bro i will be there with my finger on the button. Otherwise slide into my DM's i will slurp your nuts and totally annihiate any self respect i have to get some


wtf ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 1, 2021)

Man guess i should have bagged up some of the PM2.0 F2 huh


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 1, 2021)

Cosmic wisdom just dropped some Thug s1's and crosses. Got me some Pure Michigan x Meat Breath and Pure Michigan 2.0 s1's for good price


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jun 1, 2021)

Wedding poop day 84 or around there, white hairs everywhere and clear trics, how long does this strain take to finish? Any ideas, 90 days for 65 day strains isnt unusual but this girl has legs and thinking that she is going longer. Anybody grow this strain out yet?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 1, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Wedding poop day 84 or around there, white hairs everywhere and clear trics, how long does this strain take to finish? Any ideas, 90 days for 65 day strains isnt unusual but this girl has legs and thinking that she is going longer. Anybody grow this strain out yet?


Dude I've had that happen with certain strains before, I ran a dynasty strain that just looked like she never wanted to finish. Even when I chopped she was still throwing white hairs and they were not receding into the bud...don't know why but it annoyed the shit out of me. Think if you cruise through this thread in recent pages some people's wedding poop phenos went pretty long. At this point you should get out the loop and see were your trichs are at. 90 days seems a bit long but I'm guessing its leaning towards the gmo side of the unicorn poop. Sometimes certain phenos/especially satty leaners will throw white hairs right till chop, they all turn brown/shrink up when harvesting though.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jun 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I've had that happen with certain strains before, I ran a dynasty strain that just looked like she never wanted to finish. Even when I chopped she was still throwing white hairs and they were not receding into the bud...don't know why but it annoyed the shit out of me. Think if you cruise through this thread in recent pages some people's wedding poop phenos went pretty long. At this point you should get out the loop and see were your trichs are at. 90 days seems a bit long but I'm guessing its leaning towards the gmo side of the unicorn poop. Sometimes certain phenos/especially satty leaners will throw white hairs right till chop, they all turn brown/shrink up when harvesting though.


Checked trics lots of clear and more cloudy but no ambers yet. Swelling like a mfer, but no signs of slowing down yet. Nicest strain lve grown to date! Im in love with her. And all Thug strains, want to try unicorn poop next.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jun 1, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Any pics what day u chop?


Still going, didnt get pics first run but do this time.plant on right is kemo everything else wedding poop, different stages of flower.


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 1, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Wedding poop day 84 or around there, white hairs everywhere and clear trics, how long does this strain take to finish? Any ideas, 90 days for 65 day strains isnt unusual but this girl has legs and thinking that she is going longer. Anybody grow this strain out yet?


I had 1 pheno of wedding poop that I never posted pics of because it looked like it was 55 days into flower when it was really 80 days. Almost all white hairs, buds still swelling a bit, and clear trichs. Cut most wed poops around 77-84days and cut the slow pheno last to get her as ripe as possible, she went a bit past 12 weeks and she still didnt look ready but I chopped anyways. It ended up being my favorite wedding poop due to it's crazy good taste, I have 2 wed poop males and 2 females that I'm going to do an open pollination with this year for f2. Also hitting the poops and all my other girls with my favorite PBB males.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 2, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Sorry to hear about the nanners, did you run the seedlings into flower or did you use their clones? Banana Runtz (Banana og x Runtz) was my 2nd strain the ever throw nuts, is Banana OG known to bring herms or just a coincidence?


I always flower my seed plants. I just figure they are more stable with not being cut and rooted. Ill keep the cuts of whichever ones didn't throw any sacks to see about running again.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 2, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> I always flower my seed plants. I just figure they are more stable with not being cut and rooted. Ill keep the cuts of whichever ones didn't throw any sacks to see about running again.


I've been reading the opposite lately idk what is true but have seen lots of people saying they find the clones more stable then seed plants


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jun 2, 2021)

In my experience clones are certainly more stable than plants from seed when it comes to herms.


----------



## Railage (Jun 2, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Might be, I got 2 herms from a pack of bananacane ((blue sherbert x banana og) x slurricane #23)


I think you win some and you lose some, I didn’t get any herms from my 11 Bananacanes. I did have some herms on my Banana Macs, and I got late flower herms that I don’t care about on my single Banana Breath #1.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 3, 2021)

When I get a plant that doesn’t want to finish I start to drop the amount of lights on per 24 hour cycle. Sometimes you gotta go down to 10 hours on or less.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> When I get a plant that doesn’t want to finish I start to drop the amount of lights on per 24 hour cycle. Sometimes you gotta go down to 10 hours on or less.


I’ve had plants herm from light dep at the end too though. Strains like SAGE that like to throw late flower sacs will go full send on sacs. Sometimes it’s too much n available in late flowering doing that too. Inevitably there’s the odd pheno that just won’t finish and can even be multi harvested, like flo!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 3, 2021)

Interesting never had that happen. I usually go down in increments of 30 min , never had an issue. Totally agree on the high nitrogen causing prolonged flowers too.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Really that’s why you want to grow them over and over and over. Really get to know a plant.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 3, 2021)

Went ahead and popped 3 more pbb’s looking for a male. My keeper is doing good at day 40 and I’ll chop at 67 or 70. Then my cacti going in before too long. Stable is the word I tell them. Hope y’all are growing good! Sorry I don’t post much and talk much but I’m not a very social person. I’ll post some good pre chop pbb pics later!!


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 4, 2021)

I counted my Garlic Breath seeds... got 12 in a 10 pack 

Also, I received the Peanut Butter Breath s1 seeds today from Brothers In Farms, I paid for 6 seeds (2x 3 pack) and they sent me 10 seeds. Very happy with that. 

Got the Meat Breath x Michigan and Pure Michigan 2.0 seeds on the way, as well as 3rd Coast Platinum Michigan Breath (PKBR x PM) 

What to pop first i feel fucking spoily


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 4, 2021)

Drop at terpy seeds at 4:20 est today.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 4, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I counted my Garlic Breath seeds... got 12 in a 10 pack
> 
> Also, I received the Peanut Butter Breath s1 seeds today from Brothers In Farms, I paid for 6 seeds (2x 3 pack) and they sent me 10 seeds. Very happy with that.
> 
> ...


Garlic Breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve had plants herm from light dep at the end too though. Strains like SAGE


Damn dude SAGE...haven't heard of that strain and a long while, blast from the past.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 4, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> Garlic Breath


Garlic breath is the best?


----------



## canope (Jun 4, 2021)

Just got a pack of bubble gum breath, anyone has pics and/or experience with that strain? I'm pumped for my first thugpug beans


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 4, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I've been reading the opposite lately idk what is true but have seen lots of people saying they find the clones more stable then seed plants


Genetically its the same plant. But a clone went through more stress being cut and rooted. Don't see how they would be more stable, or even really less stable. If I see sacs or nanners, its not stable enough for me. I run perpetual and usually 80% new stuff since I have such high standards for keepers. And am in no way trying to pollinate 6-12lbs of flower with a random set of nanners that I missed.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 4, 2021)

Dude Ive got some headbanger crosses from has some pbb f2 if anyones interested








Peanut Butter Breath f2 - Strainly


Peanut Butter Breath f2 for $40 per ea. by Blueberry Guy on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 4, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Genetically its the same plant. But a clone went through more stress being cut and rooted. Don't see how they would be more stable, or even really less stable. If I see sacs or nanners, its not stable enough for me. I run perpetual and usually 80% new stuff since I have such high standards for keepers. And am in no way trying to pollinate 6-12lbs of flower with a random set of nanners that I missed.


I have an inhouse jelly pancakes that should be a good test on this. Lots of people talking about herms with the pancake x on reddit apparently and i just topped and took that 2 clone. Interested to see if the seed has any, if the clone ends up the same. Thankfully with thugpug stuff this issue seems minimal, ill have my GB 2.0 popped within a month or so hopefully just one more thing ahead of it now to start


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I have an inhouse jelly pancakes that should be a good test on this. Lots of people talking about herms with the pancake x on reddit apparently and i just topped and took that 2 clone. Interested to see if the seed has any, if the clone ends up the same. Thankfully with thugpug stuff this issue seems minimal, ill have my GB 2.0 popped within a month or so hopefully just one more thing ahead of it now to start


Ya I heard in house's pancakes with throw alot of herms as well. I have a pancakes crosses from lit farms cheetah cake(cheetah piss x pancakes). You're always going to risk getting herms especially when breeders are crossing strains to newer hypes strains. Pancakes by itself I've seen some nice pics of but all those new pancakes crosses who knows...there was no info in them and no grows, or grow pics at all. Seems like some strains/cuts get some hype like Gary Payton, project 4516, etc. breeders buy some of these expensive cuts and then cross whatever they have in there arsenal, usually by reversing hype cut.
And ya you should have no issue with garlic breath 2.0, thug pug stuff in my case threw next to no herms.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I heard in house's pancakes with throw alot of herms as well. I have a pancakes crosses from lit farms cheetah cake(cheetah piss x pancakes). You're always going to risk getting herms especially when breeders are crossing strains to newer hypes strains. Pancakes by itself I've seen some nice pics of but all those new pancakes crosses who knows...there was no info in them and no grows, or grow pics at all. Seems like some strains/cuts get some hype like Gary Payton, project 4516, etc. breeders buy some of these expensive cuts and then cross whatever they have in there arsenal, usually by reversing hype cut.
> And ya you should have no issue with garlic breath 2.0, thug pug stuff in my case threw next to no herms.


I despise inhouse for that, too many strains drop every month and i bet minimal testing gets done if any by he himself. I only have 2 packs from him and with the current pricepoint im not tryna buy anymore really


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I despise inhouse for that, too many strains drop every month and i bet minimal testing gets done if any by he himself. I only have 2 packs from him and with the current pricepoint im not tryna buy anymore really


Testing....we the public are the inhouse testers-lol.. with the amount of new strains they drop, not much if any is getting tested anymore.


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 5, 2021)

I noticed gromer hasnt been testing any of his new releases since coming back from retirement, or at least hasn't posted any pictures of the new stuff in flower. I wonder if he's done testing now that any pack he makes gets sold out within an hour? Seems weird since he made a big deal about the last drop before retirement being untested. I'm not planning to get any of his new stuff unless something really stands out for me anyways, regardless if its tested or not.

Also I have only seen a few pictures of hazy lady flowered out and it was one of his least sought after packs, nobody seems to be promoting that strain much at all. Does anyone have any details on the Male he used for the crosses or on hazy lady? I know it's a sophisticated lady cross so maybe hes trying to diversify his lines away from studly some more.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jun 5, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Cosmic wisdom just dropped some Thug s1's and crosses. Got me some Pure Michigan x Meat Breath and Pure Michigan 2.0 s1's for good price


Heard they sold out quick af /;


----------



## Sun315 (Jun 6, 2021)

Dam I just grabbed a pack of gmo x hazy lady


----------



## loop718 (Jun 6, 2021)

Unicorn Poop nugs getting trimmed.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 7, 2021)

Glukie Breath 61 Flower


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 8, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Heard they sold out quick af /;


Yeah within an hour across all banks. I set my alarm to get up for it aha


----------



## Sun315 (Jun 8, 2021)

www.lusciousgenetics.com
Still has some collabs in stock


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 8, 2021)

Wp nug


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 9, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Glukie Breath 61 Flower
> View attachment 4918461
> View attachment 4918462
> View attachment 4918463
> View attachment 4918464


Some big donkey dick colas der mayne!


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Some big donkey dick colas der mayne!


Indeed, it’s crazy......I’ve been running Glukie for about 5 years now, and Im blown away on this run. Didn’t even know she was capable of such big cobs. 
I’m just trying to figure out what I did different on this run. So I can replicate the results.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 9, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Indeed, it’s crazy......I’ve been running Glukie for about 5 years now, and Im blown away on this run. Didn’t even know she was capable of such big cobs.
> I’m just trying to figure out what I did different on this run. So I can replicate the results.


I have to pick up some of those plant yo-yos...those things are awesome


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 9, 2021)

Neptune says thug pug is dropping this week. I thought he was supposed to be retired cuz of his back...


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have to pick up some of those plant yo-yos...those things are awesome


Yo yo are definitely convenient for me in a tent. Really hard to get stakes in at the back of the tent.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have to pick up some of those plant yo-yos...those things are awesome


They drove me nuts. I took my trimming scissors and just cut them all last run. Ha.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Neptune says thug pug is dropping this week. I thought he was supposed to be retired cuz of his back...


It's really a collab with Secret Society think it's the Hazy Lady collab they just putting it in Gromers packaging because nobody wants to pay 50 bucks for a pack of purple punch crosses from SS .
They put it in Gromers Orange packs = $150 a pack hate him or love him he's a fucking genius !


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 10, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> They drove me nuts. I took my trimming scissors and just cut them all last run. Ha.


Haha I'd do something like that tension run high when you chopping and have lbs of bud to trim ahead of you


----------



## Budderton (Jun 14, 2021)

Meat Breath. This one's part rhubarb I think. Alot of times these ogkb mutants aren't worth the trouble but this one's got me wanting to fill the cooker room with it. Exceptional terps, exceptional effect, terrible structure. Classic.....


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 15, 2021)

loop718 said:


> Hahaha thanks bro. I pop in n out. I dont really post much. Im sittin on a ton of thug pug tho. Think ima pop ruby red next. Ive found a keeper in pbb, unicorn, carls shoes and queen sugar. I like poppin shit that has at least one winner ya know. Ive heard this white truffle can herm pretty bad in crawns post recently. Hoping thats not the case for this my run. I dont understand why beleaf and justin would mass profit off a unstable cut. But what do i know i just grow shit and play the background.


Exactly and then breed with it. Now I know my cuts are better no herms ever lol. I got light leaks bad


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jun 18, 2021)

Look what jus came in for the vault guys!! I’m super hyped lol & here’s my Thug pug collection so far! Got almost every pack I ever wanted from him except Stankasauras, Meat breath, PBB, Tang Breath, Sherb breath & Pugs breath!! Hopefully I’ll find them soon to finish my collection


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 18, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Look what jus came in for the vault guys!! I’m super hyped lol & here’s my Thug pug collection so far! Got almost every pack I ever wanted from him except Stankasauras, Meat breath, PBB, Tang Breath, Sherb breath & Pugs breath!! Hopefully I’ll find them soon to finish my collection


Are you gonna grow any of those or just planning to sit on?


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jun 18, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Are you gonna grow any of those or just planning to sit on?


 Grow of course, jus waiting on better living conditions at the moment so I can have the space. It’s crazy cuz that I have all my favorite packs I don’t even know witch I’ll start with, witch 2-3 packs u guys think I should get wet first?


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jun 20, 2021)

So gromer ig page is gone or he blocked me for no reason? Haha


----------



## GreenPyramid (Jun 20, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> So gromer ig page is gone or he blocked me for no reason? Haha


Seems like it got deleted again, I think the new account is @gromerjuana_1


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 20, 2021)

GreenPyramid said:


> Seems like it got deleted again, I think the new account is @gromerjuana_1


@gromerjuana_1 is a fake, @growgirlcanada said its fake and gromer never sells to people directly


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2021)

GreenPyramid said:


> Seems like it got deleted again, I think the new account is @gromerjuana_1


No way that gromer dude...I can tell by his pics. Not a chance gromer would try to throw up bunk pics like that right away. And what do you know- the new gromerjuana_1 account just posted a pic old old thugpug gear saying he's getting rid of the rest of his old stock for $250-300 a pack, gromer would and has never sold packs thru his IG, NEVER. Do your research before posting dude. Again- the account is not gromer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2021)

Hopefully not too many get suckered and fall for that account, seems that gromerjuana_1 account popped earlier this month with just random pics but now in last 24 hrs is trying to sell seed packs and clones, what a fucking shitbag.


----------



## GreenPyramid (Jun 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> No way that gromer dude...I can tell by his pics. Not a chance gromer would try to throw up bunk pics like that right away. And what do you know- the new gromerjuana_1 account just posted a pic old old thugpug gear saying he's getting rid of the rest of his old stock for $250-300 a pack, gromer would and has never sold packs thru his IG, NEVER. Do your research before posting dude. Again- the account is not gromer.


Dude are you serious? Sheet


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 20, 2021)

Probably the one who reported him, scammers everywhere!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2021)

GreenPyramid said:


> Dude are you serious? Sheet


Ya not your fault, you didn't know. Fucking scammers all over IG dude, be careful. If you buy seeds on IG come here check first to make sure they are legit...lots of good people here that will help you out.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 21, 2021)

Glukie Breath 70-149u Hash Rosin


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> View attachment 4927865
> Glukie Breath 70-149u Hash Rosin


Do you wash 6☆ ?


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Do you wash 6☆ ?


6 star ? It was all flower no trim. I just kept the tops to smoke


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> 6 star ? It was all flower no trim. I just kept the tops to smoke


Ya 6 ☆ hash/ rosin not just pressed flower
Chop plant shuck nugs off plant put bud in freezer
Wash/Ice bath room at 32 degrees 220 micron bag work bag
Then goes through smaller micrometer bags
Take wet hash put in dry vac freezer
Press


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya 6 ☆ hash/ rosin not just pressed flower
> Chop plant shuck nugs off plant put bud in freezer
> Wash/Ice bath room at 32 degrees 220 micron bag work bag
> Then goes through smaller micrometer bags
> ...


It wasn’t fresh frozen no. 1 week hang dry. Then into freeze dryer...... I kept 45u to make edibles. And 150+ I kept a bit as hash to dab or add to joints. Rest was pressed


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> It wasn’t fresh frozen no. 1 week hang dry. Then into freeze dryer...... I kept 45u to make edibles. And 150+ I kept a bit as hash to dab or add to joints. Rest was pressed


That all you need dude, honestly doing the whole fresh frozen/ 6 ☆ hash thing is way too much work. A few guys will give "swim" $2800-3200 for a elbow of my thugpug strains since it washes so well. Specifically meat breath and pbb..


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That all you need dude, honestly doing the whole fresh frozen/ 6 ☆ hash thing is way too much work. A few guys will give "swim" $2800-3200 for a elbow of my thugpug strains since it washes so well. Specifically meat breath and pbb..


Ya, I don’t find fresh frozen to be worth all the extra work personally. If you start with quality, the hash rosin turns just as loud as the live.

speaking of quality......this Glukie turned out not too bad at all


http://imgur.com/a/bXvYsQx


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 21, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Ya, I don’t find fresh frozen to be worth all the extra work personally. If you start with quality, the hash rosin turns just as loud as the live.
> 
> speaking of quality......this Glukie turned out not too bad at all
> 
> ...


Looks good to me


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

Where my thug people that ran the Billy...remeber some have ran it, wanted to see what peps thought about Billy. Any phenos throwing down some nice zkittlez terps. Zkittlez and mendo sound like a match made in weed heaven.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Where my thug people that ran the Billy...remeber some have ran it, wanted to see what peps thought about Billy. Any phenos throwing down some nice zkittlez terps. Zkittlez and mendo sound like a match made in weed heaven.


Yeah it does. I shouldn't of slept on that pack. I have Juniors Jello , Meaty One , PBB , Garlic Breath and Bag seed Meatbreath going right now . Think one of my PBB's are OGKB Dom


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 21, 2021)

Thugpug on the left side PBB bottom left


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Yeah it does. I shouldn't of slept on that pack. I have Juniors Jello , Meaty One , PBB , Garlic Breath and Bag seed Meatbreath going right now . Think one of my PBB's are OGKB Dom


That ight...a lot of people with no thugpug would envy what you have dude. One pack I'm actually real excited to run at some point is putrid michigan<this one from what I've seen is insane. Also have some rare packs of Larry bird breath, purple drank breath, child's breath, PBB, squatch, and PB Lady. Got to jump back in and do a thug seed run this fall. I've just been running my meat breath and PBB cuts for the time being.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 21, 2021)

I tried to get like 3 child's Breath to crack and no luck.. Next time I will soak them in URB. The Squatch I ran had a Creamy Cheese smell to it not really strong on the GG4 side. Total Appalachia Dom. Will run more of the pack soon. I have two clones of it I'm Flowering it out right now using new nutrients and different soil we'll see what kind of terps come out this time. So far no other Squatch pictures in here other than mine


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 21, 2021)

Vanilla Gellato < Powder Keg < Dantes Inferno < Mendo Purp < Platinum Delight x Sin Valley OG < Terpee Slurpee < Sunset Sherbet X Candy Rain< Moon Runtz < Meat Breath <Meaty One < Garlic Breath < Peanut Butter Breath < Juniors Jello < Watercolor Frosting < Banana Cream Cake < Gelatti BX , Is what i have in there right now


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> I tried to get like 3 child's Breath to crack and no luck.. Next time I will soak them in URB. The Squatch I ran had a Creamy Cheese smell to it not really strong on the GG4 side. Total Appalachia Dom. Will run more of the pack soon. I have two clones of it I'm Flowering it out right now using new nutrients and different soil we'll see what kind of terps come out this time. So far no other Squatch pictures in here other than mine


That's funny ya I remeber....think I was like, finally!!! someone posted some squatch. How many beans did you pop of it? It's a different and unique strain for thugpug for sure.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That's funny ya I remeber....think I was like, finally!!! someone posted some squatch. How many beans did you pop of it? It's a different and unique strain for thugpug for sure.


Just one LOL will pop more next time


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jun 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That ight...a lot of people with no thugpug would envy what you have dude. One pack I'm actually real excited to run at some point is putrid michigan<this one from what I've seen is insane. Also have some rare packs of Larry bird breath, purple drank breath, child's breath, PBB, squatch, and PB Lady. Got to jump back in and do a thug seed run this fall. I've just been running my meat breath and PBB cuts for the time being.


I got me a pack of Putrid Michigan too can’t wait to pop them & Pure Michigan. When you’re going to pop yur Putrid? Please post pictures & keep us updated


----------



## loop718 (Jun 21, 2021)

Harvest finally trimmed just finished picking out the head stash nugzzzzz!


----------



## scottelaxe (Jun 22, 2021)

How do Thug plug genetics compare to others out there? Thanks


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 22, 2021)

loop718 said:


> Harvest finally trimmed just finished picking out the head stash nugzzzzz! View attachment 4928462View attachment 4928463View attachment 4928464View attachment 4928480View attachment 4928467View attachment 4928474View attachment 4928477View attachment 4928479


Nice loop. Dude that looks fucking fuego as always


Chaseink501 said:


> I got me a pack of Putrid Michigan too can’t wait to pop them & Pure Michigan. When you’re going to pop yur Putrid? Please post pictures & keep us updated


Probably not to the fall bud. I'm popping some packs of compound grape gasoline and phenohunting a few different strains of the grape gas line also some project 4516. I'll definitely return to some thugpug seeds soon though, always have meat breath and pbb cuts running though.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jun 22, 2021)

loop718 said:


> Harvest finally trimmed just finished picking out the head stash nugzzzzz! View attachment 4928462View attachment 4928463View attachment 4928464View attachment 4928480View attachment 4928467View attachment 4928474View attachment 4928477View attachment 4928479


Niceee job man!! There all phenos u hunted? Or cuts you were gifted?


----------



## nc208 (Jun 22, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Save your money Growmer will be dropping seeds in the next 3 months but hey what do i know





colocowboy said:


> 100% he is preparing a huge drop!


Can't believe its been 24 hours and no one else has posted about this. Retirement is for the birds, Time to make more bird seed.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Can't believe its been 24 hours and no one else has posted about this. Retirement is for the birds, Time to make more bird seed.
> View attachment 4928931


Honestly he’s not stepping on the old packs, that would diminish the value I think. What a dude lol


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 22, 2021)

That dino meat x meatbreath x will have some crazy mutant phenos id think


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 22, 2021)

I'd pick up the Deathstar x Mr Stinky personally. Yum!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 23, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Can't believe its been 24 hours and no one else has posted about this. Retirement is for the birds, Time to make more bird seed.
> View attachment 4928931


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Where my thug people that ran the Billy...remeber some have ran it, wanted to see what peps thought about Billy. Any phenos throwing down some nice zkittlez terps. Zkittlez and mendo sound like a match made in weed heaven.


Grew two female Billy’s couple runs back. I loved the plant, super easy to grow, strong branching, slightly larger bud sized than normal TP seeds. From the pictures of the skittles clone ive seen the plants I got leaned heavily towards that. I’d recommend for sure and still have half a pack to look through. I’m finding much better plants in the non breath packs from TP ive been popping. Searching through 7 of 9 now and the structure of the plants is insane.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 24, 2021)

Peanut Butter Breath, "standard" pheno, 16 days flowering. Pop already finished his and it's tasty, very "ideal". Exactly what I was looking for.


Also PBB same age, the OGKB pheno. Pop also finished one of these, FUCK it's frosty and smells better but the standard girl is better in every other way. I forgot, was I supposed to ditch the OGKB leaner? lol. 



Crazy difference in size.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 24, 2021)

one of PBB that showing OGKB signs not very mutanty . Its the smallest in the tent the other PBB looks normal,


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 27, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> one of PBB that showing OGKB signs not very mutanty . Its the smallest in the tent the other PBB looks normal,


The OGKB leaning phenos are FUNKY looking lil shits. Not sure if I'll be keeping mine around, but Pops mothered both so I think he'll be keeping that one, and I'll rerun the standard girl.

Are these phenos generally desirable or no??


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 27, 2021)

Massive leaf Juniors Jello, I think it may be a stud, The stock is getting THICC


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 27, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> The OGKB leaning phenos are FUNKY looking lil shits. Not sure if I'll be keeping mine around, but Pops mothered both so I think he'll be keeping that one, and I'll rerun the standard girl.
> 
> Are these phenos generally desirable or no??


It's preference tbh A lot of them are frosty as fuck with good terps but the vigor ain't there


----------



## wackytbakky01112 (Jun 28, 2021)

There were PBB packs for $80 last year for months, even after the retirement thing. All the breath strains are ultimatelty just cookies derivatives. Convergent genetically.


----------



## Rackerbob (Jun 28, 2021)

Peanut butter breath day 31. Still sitting on a sealed pack of these and wedding poop.


----------



## Silencio (Jun 28, 2021)

wackytbakky01112 said:


> There were PBB packs for $80 last year for months, even after the retirement thing. All the breath strains are ultimatelty just cookies derivatives. Convergent genetically.


This was the craziest thing to me. People were paying insane auction prices while banks were STILL carrying his gear. I remember seeing an IG auction where Carls Shoes sold for about $450. I immediately did a google search and saw seedsherenow had packs in stock for $80 a pop so I bought three.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Grew two female Billy’s couple runs back. I loved the plant, super easy to grow, strong branching, slightly larger bud sized than normal TP seeds. From the pictures of the skittles clone ive seen the plants I got leaned heavily towards that. I’d recommend for sure and still have half a pack to look through. I’m finding much better plants in the non breath packs from TP ive been popping. Searching through 7 of 9 now and the structure of the plants is insane.


Nice man I was wondering about the Billy...every pic I've seen of it, it looks like a frosty beast. So your 2 different phenos leaned towards the zkittlez. That's awesome, since I found a decent amount of strains can lean towards the mendo. We're you getting those zkittlez candy terps in smell and taste?


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jun 28, 2021)

Anybody catch the drop last night? Wondering on the pbb, what was final price? Was around 1500 in afternoon.


----------



## Rackerbob (Jun 28, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Anybody catch the drop last night? Wondering on the pbb, what was final price? Was around 1500 in afternoon.


 holy crap, I guess I should put mine up for auction along with the wedding poop.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 28, 2021)

Meatbreath Crawn cut again. That gal to the left is RH cut of Kushmints. Day 18 there.


----------



## Rackerbob (Jun 28, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Meatbreath Crawn cut again. That gal to the left is RH cut of Kushmints. Day 18 there.


How's that kush mint cut? Been eyeing it


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 28, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> How's that kush mint cut? Been eyeing it


This first time flowering it, but man I've had it in veg for a while and it's freakishly tall compared to anything else....branching and whatnot grows almost completely vertical, so topping a couple times and getting a net or some LST going is probably necessary for best yield or it just skyrockets upwards... 

Pain in the butt - but she does appear to be quite a stacker, as I've noticed in other people's pics.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 29, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> This first time flowering it, but man I've had it in veg for a while and it's freakishly tall compared to anything else....branching and whatnot grows almost completely vertical, so topping a couple times and getting a net or some LST going is probably necessary for best yield or it just skyrockets upwards...
> 
> Pain in the butt - but she does appear to be quite a stacker, as I've noticed in other people's pics.


It is a Foxy ho under them HLG's need to find a way to supplement co2 some how. I might just have to finish my room it's been on the back burner for a while now. Its just you cant do it that well in tents supplement co2 i mean.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jun 29, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> holy crap, I guess I should put mine up for auction along with the wedding poop.


It sold for 6k l believe


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jun 29, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> It is a Foxy ho under them HLG's need to find a way to supplement co2 some how. I might just have to finish my room it's been on the back burner for a while now. Its just you cant do it that well in tents supplement co2 i mean.


Ever hear of alcohol lamps? Pretty cool if big area.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 29, 2021)

Any info on the fem seeds that are being released?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 30, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Any info on the fem seeds that are being released?


A little bird told me 2 months but then again how would i know


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 30, 2021)

If anybody is interested, Bubblegum Breath is $150 (or $160.50 with a 7% fee if you pay by CC) right now at Oregon Elite Seeds for their 4th of July sale.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 30, 2021)

*Garlic Breath*


----------



## nc208 (Jun 30, 2021)

Anyone up to date on why that chick whose supposed to be continuing thugs work is just auctioning off tons of packs and saying she and grower aren't affiliated anymore?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 30, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Anyone up to date on why that chick whose supposed to be continuing thugs work is just auctioning off tons of packs and saying she and grower aren't affiliated anymore?


What  I never saw this x'D


----------



## nc208 (Jun 30, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> What  I never saw this x'D


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 30, 2021)

Lololol


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 30, 2021)

Raspberry breath interesting, i wonder how many unreleased packs these people have.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 1, 2021)

nc208 said:


> View attachment 4934086
> 
> View attachment 4934087


Wow maybe she stopped sending him pics of the hairy monkey ? And dose anyone else feel like an idiot for spending actual currency for their packs?
Hell i woulda sent him a few taint shots for raspberry breath alone !


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 1, 2021)

WTF, the @growgirlbackup acct vanished. I just wanted in on that auction


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Jul 1, 2021)

Yo its the allusive Canadian beav here huh lol yall are crazy Im happily married and that property if thug pug thing was just a joke to stir the haters lol 

Some dick who calls himself Peaches patch reported all my posts on the backup auction page and it might come back up in next couple days.. I will have Brunch Breath, Rasp Breath, Honeybells , Queen sugar and White Montage available next i start them at 100 i think that is relatively fair


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 1, 2021)

smh

joined 40min ago. it must of heard you typing.


----------



## Silencio (Jul 1, 2021)

Growgirlcanada said:


> Yo its the allusive Canadian beav here huh lol yall are crazy Im happily married and that property if thug pug thing was just a joke to stir the haters lol
> 
> Some dick who calls himself Peaches patch reported all my posts on the backup auction page and it might come back up in next couple days.. I will have Brunch Breath, Rasp Breath, Honeybells , Queen sugar and White Montage available next i start them at 100 i think that is relatively fair


How does one manage to come into possession of all those rare packs?


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Jul 2, 2021)

Silencio said:


> How does one manage to come into possession of all those rare packs?


I think this will answer a lot of questions and speculations... 

Scott randomly hit me up and asked me if I would want to grow some Peanut Butter Breath. I said sure thanks. Then he asked me if I wanted pollen to make seeds. No I do not breed and I never have. But he convinced me that with him investing in me that I could become very successful doing so, so I agreed to it. He said some shit that freaked me out. At first I thought it was all some sick joke. He admitted he loves to see beautiful women that are great growers be successful with his genetics and that that is the reason he approached me. So I rolled with it. He sent me a bunch of packs to me with intentions that I would grow them out, breed them, give away some, etc. We were just friends then and we talked about family, life, work, normal stuff. 

Things went sour when he realized one of the girls named Katy that he tried this shit w back in 2018 had been in contact with me on IG and spilled the beans on him. I am very grateful for her. I realized this was not about business at all. He would make up fake profiles on IG to send me messages and fuck with me secretly to see if I would break under pressure and whether I was loyal to him. Appt I drew the final straw buying MacFrama off RMH lol bc he doesnt like him. But he couldnt admit any of that truth to anybody so instead he lied and told people I was selling his pollen on the side and thats why we went seperate ways. Thats bullshit and crushed me bc I never did or wanted to do anything like that. I dont want to bash him as I try to be professional about it. 

Yes Now I am selling some of the seeds and I am happy to. He has contacted several girls after me and I reached out to some of them to warn them to be careful. And yes I am just a girl with my closet grow lol. Thanks for reading


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 2, 2021)

Growgirlcanada said:


> I think this will answer a lot of questions and speculations...
> 
> Scott randomly hit me up and asked me if I would want to grow some Peanut Butter Breath. I said sure thanks. Then he asked me if I wanted pollen to make seeds. No I do not breed and I never have. But he convinced me that with him investing in me that I could become very successful doing so, so I agreed to it. He said some shit that freaked me out. At first I thought it was all some sick joke. He admitted he loves to see beautiful women that are great growers be successful with his genetics and that that is the reason he approached me. So I rolled with it. He sent me a bunch of packs to me with intentions that I would grow them out, breed them, give away some, etc. We were just friends then and we talked about family, life, work, normal stuff.
> 
> ...


HahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahahaHahahahhahahaha


----------



## bk78 (Jul 2, 2021)

Growgirlcanada said:


> I think this will answer a lot of questions and speculations...
> 
> Scott randomly hit me up and asked me if I would want to grow some Peanut Butter Breath. I said sure thanks. Then he asked me if I wanted pollen to make seeds. No I do not breed and I never have. But he convinced me that with him investing in me that I could become very successful doing so, so I agreed to it. He said some shit that freaked me out. At first I thought it was all some sick joke. He admitted he loves to see beautiful women that are great growers be successful with his genetics and that that is the reason he approached me. So I rolled with it. He sent me a bunch of packs to me with intentions that I would grow them out, breed them, give away some, etc. We were just friends then and we talked about family, life, work, normal stuff.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. What a fucking weirdo creep 

boom_boomkitty


----------



## The Dankstar (Jul 2, 2021)

Will someone tell scott im a hot girl?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Will someone tell scott im a hot girl?


Even if there’s an end game? lol


----------



## nc208 (Jul 2, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Will someone tell scott im a hot girl?


Just send him a link to your onlyfans.


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 2, 2021)

I revegged #4 garlic breath 2.0 after smoking her, she was second best high.
…. Also garlic #3 cause she went beast mode, so they both getting hit with #10s feminized pollen next run


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 2, 2021)

Growgirlcanada said:


> I think this will answer a lot of questions and speculations...
> 
> Scott randomly hit me up and asked me if I would want to grow some Peanut Butter Breath. I said sure thanks. Then he asked me if I wanted pollen to make seeds. No I do not breed and I never have. But he convinced me that with him investing in me that I could become very successful doing so, so I agreed to it. He said some shit that freaked me out. At first I thought it was all some sick joke. He admitted he loves to see beautiful women that are great growers be successful with his genetics and that that is the reason he approached me. So I rolled with it. He sent me a bunch of packs to me with intentions that I would grow them out, breed them, give away some, etc. We were just friends then and we talked about family, life, work, normal stuff.
> 
> ...


I would keep some of those packs like the raspberry breath for myself if i were you, you have a treasure trove of stuff to go through. Wtf is up with gromer yo, how many random girls out there have tons of unreleased packs???????


----------



## The Dankstar (Jul 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Even if there’s an end game? lol


LOL.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 2, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I revegged #4 garlic breath 2.0 after smoking her, she was second best high.View attachment 4934971
> …. Also garlic #3 cause she went beast mode, so they both getting hit with #10s feminized pollen next run


Is that thing you are using 4 the clones a custom creation or one of those things that sprays the stem/roots periodically? I need to get my cloning game elevated esp before i pop my GB beans


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 2, 2021)

We need a female RIU member or someones gf/wife to catfish him 4 some more packs lmao


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> We need a female RIU member or someones gf/wife to catfish him 4 some more packs lmao


then f2 and spread the more appropriate love.


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 2, 2021)

Dude probably hurt his back getting tossed off a porch after trying this shit with a chick that had a massive, cornfed boyfriend.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 2, 2021)

Hahaha


Growgirlcanada said:


> I think this will answer a lot of questions and speculations...
> 
> Scott randomly hit me up and asked me if I would want to grow some Peanut Butter Breath. I said sure thanks. Then he asked me if I wanted pollen to make seeds. No I do not breed and I never have. But he convinced me that with him investing in me that I could become very successful doing so, so I agreed to it. He said some shit that freaked me out. At first I thought it was all some sick joke. He admitted he loves to see beautiful women that are great growers be successful with his genetics and that that is the reason he approached me. So I rolled with it. He sent me a bunch of packs to me with intentions that I would grow them out, breed them, give away some, etc. We were just friends then and we talked about family, life, work, normal stuff.
> 
> ...



Wtf did I just read


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> We need a female RIU member or someones gf/wife to catfish him 4 some more packs lmao


You volunteering?


----------



## Budderton (Jul 2, 2021)

Meat Breath cut that I hate to love. Knocked up with Sherb Breath male pollen so kind of a Studley inter-chuck. Hopefully I'll find some terpy ones with better structure, if all goes well. And maybe a nice male too....


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 2, 2021)

The hell.... O.O


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 2, 2021)

Growgirlcanada said:


> I think this will answer a lot of questions and speculations...
> 
> Scott randomly hit me up and asked me if I would want to grow some Peanut Butter Breath. I said sure thanks. Then he asked me if I wanted pollen to make seeds. No I do not breed and I never have. But he convinced me that with him investing in me that I could become very successful doing so, so I agreed to it. He said some shit that freaked me out. At first I thought it was all some sick joke. He admitted he loves to see beautiful women that are great growers be successful with his genetics and that that is the reason he approached me. So I rolled with it. He sent me a bunch of packs to me with intentions that I would grow them out, breed them, give away some, etc. We were just friends then and we talked about family, life, work, normal stuff.
> 
> ...


Wow this is alot to take in and if this is true it pretty twisted and not really surprising. Gromer obviously gets off on some sort of control/dom type stuff even if it's just pretend in the interwebs world. Think this has been mentioned on this forum before. First sign you should've realized something was off was the fact he was sending all the packs for you to breed with when you have absolutely no knowledge of breeding.

This whole thing seemed strange from the start and story doesn't jive or add up and this itself has been brought up many times on this thread. From what it sounds like he obviously starting being creepy towards you. Why was he doing that or even trying to pull this shit if he knew you were happily married and at times you two were talking about family? Who reached out to who? I mean is he reaching out to random women on the IG he finds attractive. Did you know the packs he was sending you were going for alot of money at the time?

Anyways fuck all that noise I'll buy some of your thug pug packs, please and thankyou.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 2, 2021)

Here im the guy that said it divided lol. I believe i also refered it to subcools midlife crisis chick before he died.

Maybe pollen was code word for sperm..and he was tryna pollinate you in your bredroom lmao


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Jul 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Wow this is alot to take in and if this is true it pretty twisted and not really surprising. Gromer obviously gets off on some sort of control/dom type stuff even if it's just pretend in the interwebs world. Think this has been mentioned on this forum before. First sign you should've realized something was off was the fact he was sending all the packs for you to breed with when you have absolutely no knowledge of breeding.
> 
> This whole thing seemed strange from the start and story doesn't jive or add up and this itself has been brought up many times on this thread. From what it sounds like he obviously starting being creepy towards you. Why was he doing that or even trying to pull this shit if he knew you were happily married and at times you two were talking about family? Who reached out to who? I mean is he reaching out to random women on the IG he finds attractive. Did you know the packs he was sending you were going for alot of money at the time?
> 
> Anyways fuck all that noise I'll buy some of your thug pug packs, please and thankyou.


I am just shipping inside Canada for the packs just so you know (not sure where you are from ) but the South African girl Dagga Doll she is auctioning up some of her packs for both SA and USA


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Jul 3, 2021)

yeah buy some packs!!! Yeah I had said I at first thought it was a sick joke. And no I had no clue what Peanut Butter Breath was lol no I did not know what the packs were valued at!! Yeah why would he do this to all the girls not just me? Idk apparently he likes hot girls growing PBB ‍.. dont think he cares that half of us are married and hes also married almost 35 years. So 1 week before he remove his own IG page he unfollowed / blocked all the girls he was talking to lol i think that says a lot right there


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Jul 3, 2021)

Thats weird I tried to post that last msg before the other and then it came up waiting approval so I deleted and posted it again srry lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 3, 2021)

Growgirlcanada said:


> yeah buy some packs!!! Yeah I had said I at first thought it was a sick joke. And no I had no clue what Peanut Butter Breath was lol no I did not know what the packs were valued at!! Yeah why would he do this to all the girls not just me? Idk apparently he likes hot girls growing PBB ‍.. dont think he cares that half of us are married and hes also married almost 35 years. So 1 week before he remove his own IG page he unfollowed / blocked all the girls he was talking to lol i think that says a lot right there


So it didn't get shut down afterall...


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Jul 3, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> So it didn't get shut down afterall...


How do I like a comment ?


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Jul 3, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Will someone tell scott im a hot girl?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Not just any hot girl you need to have a semi provocative IG feed and you have to love to grow , preferably slurri 7 , hahahaha


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 3, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Here im the guy that said it divided lol. I believe i also refered it to subcools midlife crisis chick before he died.
> 
> Maybe pollen was code word for sperm..and he was tryna pollinate you in your bredroom lmao


Yea he really was trying take advantage of the 2021 craze and his retirement/collab hype


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 3, 2021)

Wonder does he have a white van with the pug on the sides?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 3, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Wonder does he have a white van with the pug on the sides?


"Free seeds" would get me to jump right in with him. AND A PUPPY!? Id be gromer meat in no time haha


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm a 33 year old man and I'd sniffle Gromer's taint and oink like a piggy for a big box of his genetics


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 3, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I'm a 33 year old man and I'd sniffle Gromer's taint and oink like a piggy for a big box of his genetics


I'll do more then sniffle, gromer slide in the DMs pal


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 4, 2021)

so you did show him the hairy monkey ?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 4, 2021)

Never a dull moment with Scott it seems.... 

Urinal Cake


Whats the current rate for a sealed PPB pack?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 4, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Never a dull moment with Scott it seems....
> 
> Urinal Cake
> View attachment 4936306
> ...


Probs get 5-600 easily maybe more idk


----------



## nc208 (Jul 4, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Never a dull moment with Scott it seems....
> 
> Urinal Cake
> View attachment 4936306
> ...


Nice, hope you get a good pheno. 
I popped my pack and got 4 ladies. The 4 outside are Urinal Cake, the middle one is a Reeze Macflurry.
Here they are at day 18.


----------



## Cocabam (Jul 4, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Nice, hope you get a good pheno.
> I popped my pack and got 4 ladies. The 4 outside are Urinal Cake, the middle one is a Reeze Macflurry.
> Here they are at day 18.
> View attachment 4936480


I have a few packs of urinal cake, excited to see what you guys get from yours!

I have a pack of PBB in veg right now, thinking about popping 1 pack each of urinal and stank to get sexed for a Mr Stinky run in september.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I have a few packs of urinal cake, excited to see what you guys get from yours!
> 
> I have a pack of PBB in veg right now, thinking about popping 1 pack each of urinal and stank to get sexed for a Mr Stinky run in september.


I got 10 cuts of PBB all same fire pheno in veg right now as well, they'll be getting thrown in flower by 7/15. Curious to see what type of phenos you get.


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2021)

Lol now I'm going to make a Meatbreath cross & call it Simpbreath


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 4, 2021)

I have 3 Squatch clones at around day 28th. I will post some pics of those soon!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> I have 3 Squatch clones at around day 28th. I will post some pics of those soon!


The ever elusive squatch...seen about 2 pics of that bitch on this thread


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 4, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Nice, hope you get a good pheno.
> I popped my pack and got 4 ladies. The 4 outside are Urinal Cake, the middle one is a Reeze Macflurry.
> Here they are at day 18.
> View attachment 4936480


Is the macflurry from those WSS guys? How is it if so? They always seemed gimmicky to me for some reason maybe just the site name lmao


----------



## nc208 (Jul 5, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Is the macflurry from those WSS guys? How is it if so? They always seemed gimmicky to me for some reason maybe just the site name lmao


So far they seem pretty good. Here's the best of the 3 so far. Super frosty at day 18, already has a nice stank to it and is is bulking up already.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 5, 2021)

nc208 said:


> So far they seem pretty good. Here's the best of the 3 so far. Super frosty at day 18, already has a nice stank to it and is is bulking up already.
> View attachment 4936854


Interesting maybe I should grab a pack of something the next time they restock the site


----------



## nc208 (Jul 6, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Interesting maybe I should grab a pack of something the next time they restock the site


They're cheap, but it also looks like Thugs got some crazy new new coming along so I'd wait on those based off his IG.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 6, 2021)

nc208 said:


> They're cheap, but it also looks like Thugs got some crazy new new coming along so I'd wait on those based off his IG.


I just find it such a pain in the ass for us in Canada to get access to the newer drops (assuming you are also if buying WSS stuff). At this point I would pay more then his packs were going for originally say 200$ now, if the drops were larger or we had a seedbank here that actually had his stuff in stock regularly. Even back when the stankasaurus and those things dropped I feel like it was just IG auctions and such I just made one last week specifically for plant related stuff. Elite 613 used to get his gear but he hasnt had any in time.... i heavily regret not buying a Velveeta breath pack he had up for a long time like 2 years ago


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 6, 2021)

Rerun of the Sophisticated Fuel Day 30


----------



## nc208 (Jul 7, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I just find it such a pain in the ass for us in Canada to get access to the newer drops (assuming you are also if buying WSS stuff). At this point I would pay more then his packs were going for originally say 200$ now, if the drops were larger or we had a seedbank here that actually had his stuff in stock regularly. Even back when the stankasaurus and those things dropped I feel like it was just IG auctions and such I just made one last week specifically for plant related stuff. Elite 613 used to get his gear but he hasnt had any in time.... i heavily regret not buying a Velveeta breath pack he had up for a long time like 2 years ago


Frosted Phenos and Elite613 were both regular thug pug vendors, I also grabbed off a bunch of US banks too. I hope some of this new heat makes its way up here so.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 7, 2021)

Those new drops sound crazy. Need that Meatbreath F2 in my life!!!


----------



## Silencio (Jul 7, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I just find it such a pain in the ass for us in Canada to get access to the newer drops


Disagree. 
FrostedPhenos, Elite613, Luscious Genetics, Seedsherenow, Terpy, theseedsource, OES (fuck them), GLO, Phenohut, Treestar, and ECSeedbank all ship to Canada. I think labrynth and TSC also ship to Canada but I have no experience with them.

Luscious genetics was very good to me when an order got lost. OES however told me to get fucked and I wasn't getting any seeds.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 7, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Disagree.
> FrostedPhenos, Elite613, Luscious Genetics, Seedsherenow, Terpy, theseedsource, OES (fuck them), GLO, Phenohut, Treestar, and ECSeedbank all ship to Canada. I think labrynth and TSC also ship to Canada but I have no experience with them.
> 
> Luscious genetics was very good to me when an order got lost. OES however told me to get fucked and I wasn't getting any seeds.


Are those all websites or through IG? I know of OES, GLO and SHN. I made an insta last week specifically to network and buy seeds through lmao seems important nowadays


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 7, 2021)

Both of my Junior Jellos. They are massive. Has anyone ran it yet? They both are tallest in the tent making me wonder if theyre gonna be males


----------



## numberfour (Jul 8, 2021)

Popped 5 Urinal Cakes and got 6!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 8, 2021)

Yall see the herms Canadagrowgirl posted?? First I've even heard or seen on ANY ThugPug gear. I, for one, am gonna tread carefully. Was gona use P K boosters but now I think not, don't wana shock them into growing nanners.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 8, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Yall see the herms Canadagrowgirl posted?? First I've even heard or seen on ANY ThugPug gear. I, for one, am gonna tread carefully. Was gona use P K boosters but now I think not, don't wana shock them into growing nanners.


All but one of my Banana Breath #2 hermed. Never gonna have a breeder without them. Especially with someone like gromer that doesn't really run his crosses


----------



## nc208 (Jul 8, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Yall see the herms Canadagrowgirl posted?? First I've even heard or seen on ANY ThugPug gear. I, for one, am gonna tread carefully. Was gona use P K boosters but now I think not, don't wana shock them into growing nanners.


Seriously? Just looking at this thread how many herm reports have you seen? Alot is on the user who will always swear everything is perfect.
Honestly I've not seen any good pics from that user so why would I trust them vs the hundreds of successful grow reports that are here in this thread.


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 8, 2021)

Most cookies crosses are genotype intersex, but phenotypically dont express intersex traits, almost all of them have extra sets of chromosomes… polyploids a lot of them are sterile because they don’t have a even set of chromosomes and can’t divide properly. 
N-25 N-35. Most stuff we grow is n-30 x n-20 = n-25 Mendo montage is probs n-20 all cookies is probably n-30 or n-40 …


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Yall see the herms Canadagrowgirl posted?? First I've even heard or seen on ANY ThugPug gear. I, for one, am gonna tread carefully. Was gona use P K boosters but now I think not, don't wana shock them into growing nanners.


Ya dude scroll thru this thread not a lot of herms in grow reports. Thugpug gear is not known to herm, maybe one here and there, or a some nanners but very rarely. If you have a dialed in room I wouldn't even worry about it. Intersex phenos are part of the game with certain genetics as well.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 8, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Seriously? Just looking at this thread how many herm reports have you seen? Alot is on the user who will always swear everything is perfect.
> Honestly I've not seen any good pics from that user so why would I trust them vs the hundreds of successful grow reports that are here in this thread.


Of the 451 pages? Nothing that really sticks out, sorry if i missed anything.


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Labyrinth seeds has Bubblegum Breath and Monkey Business for 175 if anyone is interested


----------



## Railage (Jul 8, 2021)

Kosher Kush Breath #25

I like this, large ass plant, frosty enough, dense, smells like candy.


----------



## wilson510 (Jul 9, 2021)

AUCTIONS - THUG PUG - STINKY PUTANG (10R)1$201.00Subtotal:$201.00 Discount:-$80.00 
Sniped


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 9, 2021)

My PBB "keeper pheno" stacking so nicely. This has already been my best grow yet, nothing I've grown has gotten halfway thru flower without some sort of hangup, deficiency, burn, etc. This baby is absolutely ideal. Will be keeping.


The OGKB pheno I ain't mad at, but will not run again. My dad loves her, so I'll have access, but nah, i want to re-run the keeper the rest of this year at least.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 9, 2021)

wilson510 said:


> AUCTIONS - THUG PUG - STINKY PUTANG (10R)1$201.00Subtotal:$201.00Discount:-$80.00
> Sniped


What auction site has discount codes? Thanks


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 4940142
> My PBB "keeper pheno" stacking so nicely. This has already been my best grow yet, nothing I've grown has gotten halfway thru flower without some sort of hangup, deficiency, burn, etc. This baby is absolutely ideal. Will be keeping.
> 
> View attachment 4940143
> The OGKB pheno I ain't mad at, but will not run again. My dad loves her, so I'll have access, but nah, i want to re-run the keeper the rest of this year at least.


Damn ya those are some pbb...I had a pheno similar to your keeper pheno- stacks like a vine a the way up cola stems. Didn't yield much but was absolute fire smoke, amazing terps and bag appeal and just completely trich'd out. Got rid of hit because it didn't seem to handle being under my 1000s well. The ogkb pheno looks killer as well.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 9, 2021)

First two are JustinCrawn cut Meatbreath bursting with seeds from a Banana OG F3 papa

Second two are Sophiesbreath hit by the same Banana OG F3 papa





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





P.s. any gunk on the leaves is not PM or anything odd, just stray pollen, or mixtures of pollen/water from spraying down after and it pooling in a couple spots.  so no worries!

Wish they were smaller pics with better quality but it is what it is!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 11, 2021)

Squatch'ing it as the stack continues


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 11, 2021)

Will be running more of the pack next seed run, I only popped 1 seed when i decided to run this


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 12, 2021)

Day 36 of Squatch ?


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm more than certain this plant can finish around 50 days or so,


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 13, 2021)

Well SHIT, now I'm conflicted. As flower progresses, i am REEEALLLLY liking the OGKB pheno. Yield be damned, this is that flower that'll blow your friends away, make em jealous. Holy shit, I think even my dad is gona be jealous how great mine is turning out! I thought the keeper pheno smelled nice, this one has surpassed it in "peanuttiness", this one kinda smells like that powdered peanutbutter used in candy bars. Freakin AWESOME. Mid August can't come soon enough!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 13, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 4942734
> Well SHIT, now I'm conflicted. As flower progresses, i am REEEALLLLY liking the OGKB pheno. Yield be damned, this is that flower that'll blow your friends away, make em jealous. Holy shit, I think even my dad is gona be jealous how great mine is turning out! I thought the keeper pheno smelled nice, this one has surpassed it in "peanuttiness", this one kinda smells like that powdered peanutbutter used in candy bars. Freakin AWESOME. Mid August can't come soon enough!!


That is the reason they used that pheno yield is shit but the flower more then makes up for it and it's super slow in veg but if you have the time and just growing for fun or family and love ones the flower is unmatched a lot of times OGKB dom's


----------



## Budderton (Jul 15, 2021)

Keeping on the topic of ogkb pheno's, this Meat Breath has really got me. It grows like a stump, but the terps and effects are everywhere I wanna be! It has a sharp menthol/vapor rub smell that draws you in for a bigger wiff and that's when you catch the rotting garage/poopy diaper back end! But I get thumb sized buds on a 3 foot plant that hates light and water. The dry sieve I make from it melts my brain nicely. This one's knocked up with Sherb Breath pollen. Gonna put NYC Chem f2 on it next run.


----------



## kreempie (Jul 16, 2021)

how much would yall spend on a pack of PBB resale?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 16, 2021)

kreempie said:


> how much would yall spend on a pack of PBB resale?


600 hundo + if you're lucky


----------



## kreempie (Jul 16, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> 600 hundo + if you're lucky


i just got a pack sealed for 360 shipped


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 16, 2021)

Well DAMN


----------



## kreempie (Jul 16, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Well DAMN


and a left over 6 pac of gb 6.0 for $70 lel


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Jul 16, 2021)

kreempie said:


> and a left over 6 pac of gb 6.0 for $70 lel


Nice


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Keeping on the topic of ogkb pheno's, this Meat Breath has really got me. It grows like a stump, but the terps and effects are everywhere I wanna be! It has a sharp menthol/vapor rub smell that draws you in for a bigger wiff and that's when you catch the rotting garage/poopy diaper back end! But I get thumb sized buds on a 3 foot plant that hates light and water. The dry sieve I make from it melts my brain nicely. This one's knocked up with Sherb Breath pollen. Gonna put NYC Chem f2 on it next run.View attachment 4944565


Fuck ya, meat breath is my favorite thug pug strain. I love the nose, terps and taste of it. It's has killer bag appeal and great potency, one of thug pugs best strains- hands down.


----------



## Budderton (Jul 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck ya, meat breath is my favorite thug pug strain. I love the nose, terps and taste of it. It's has killer bag appeal and great potency, one of thug pugs best strains- hands down.


For sure. But the whole time I first testing it, I was hoping it wouldn't be the one, because I didn't want to have to grow this slow af, hurtin little plant but it was so good I couldn't let it go!


----------



## blaqqaeef (Jul 17, 2021)

Does anyone know of the pure Michigan (max yield) cut? I think I got that right! I’ve some interest in this cut and would like to speak about it w someone who grows this has grown it etc. haven’t been in top of her just normal feeds and water from the stand point I’m going to run her but she seems to be a bit picky and likes to shoot out 3 leaves after topping I know for sure but is throwing. Them for sure


----------



## kreempie (Jul 17, 2021)

would yal buy wedding poop ? if so how much?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 17, 2021)

kreempie said:


> would yal buy wedding poop ? if so how much?


7$ a seed


----------



## kreempie (Jul 17, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 7$ a seed


lmao dedass?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 7$ a seed


That's a good deal. I got mine for free.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 17, 2021)

kreempie said:


> lmao dedass?


That was the retail rate, a lot of folks wouldn't pay over what pug was chargin pre-retirement hype.

The fact that he's back to making beans should actually lower some of those crazy prices because pug gear isn't 'finite' anymore, just that mendo line (like every old line from any breeder).


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 17, 2021)

blaqqaeef said:


> Does anyone know of the pure Michigan (max yield) cut? I think I got that right! I’ve some interest in this cut and would like to speak about it w someone who grows this has grown it etc. haven’t been in top of her just normal feeds and water from the stand point I’m going to run her but she seems to be a bit picky and likes to shoot out 3 leaves after topping I know for sure but is throwing. Them for sure View attachment 4945861


Don't know that cut but the twist in the leaves makes me wonder if you've had any PH fluctuation in feed, or sprayed with something that had a weird ph.


----------



## kreempie (Jul 17, 2021)

PBB prices are insane tho. its going every where for +500$


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Keeping on the topic of ogkb pheno's, this Meat Breath has really got me. It grows like a stump, but the terps and effects are everywhere I wanna be! It has a sharp menthol/vapor rub smell that draws you in for a bigger wiff and that's when you catch the rotting garage/poopy diaper back end! But I get thumb sized buds on a 3 foot plant that hates light and water. The dry sieve I make from it melts my brain nicely. This one's knocked up with Sherb Breath pollen. Gonna put NYC Chem f2 on it next run.View attachment 4944565


Your pheno looks awesome. I have a OGkb pheno that I'm loving. The smell is unreal out of this world. It doesn't even make sense to me honestly. Here she is on day 30 and it has the most delicious Buttery Sweet cookie terps so far. 
Unicorn Poop, other phenos smell like GMO or a dank Kush but this one is just something completely different, horrible yield but I going to see if I can work her to improve that.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 17, 2021)

blaqqaeef said:


> Does anyone know of the pure Michigan (max yield) cut? I think I got that right! I’ve some interest in this cut and would like to speak about it w someone who grows this has grown it etc. haven’t been in top of her just normal feeds and water from the stand point I’m going to run her but she seems to be a bit picky and likes to shoot out 3 leaves after topping I know for sure but is throwing. Them for sure View attachment 4945861


Kind of looks like it’s dudding. Is this a cut you received?


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2021)

Squatch day 41, some lowers. bitch stacks


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hoping to see more Squatch in this thread soon I know a lot of people grabbed that too! , Can't wait to hunt through the rest of my pack. This certain one has like a sour creamy smell to it , Stacks like GG but smells like the Appalachian it's crossed to. I did not keep it


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Hoping to see more Squatch in this thread soon I know a lot of people grabbed that too! , Can't wait to hunt through the rest of my pack. This certain one has like a sour creamy smell to it , Stacks like GG but smells like the Appalachian it's crossed to. I did not keep it


Did you not like it? Every pic I've seen of squatch looks very meh, heard it brings none of the gg4 stank. By the way your squatch looks fire, first one I've seen some really clear pics of.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

blaqqaeef said:


> Does anyone know of the pure Michigan (max yield) cut? I think I got that right! I’ve some interest in this cut and would like to speak about it w someone who grows this has grown it etc. haven’t been in top of her just normal feeds and water from the stand point I’m going to run her but she seems to be a bit picky and likes to shoot out 3 leaves after topping I know for sure but is throwing. Them for sure View attachment 4945861


Did you wait a long time to do that plants first top? By the way the side shoots are growing way out and long to the side looks that way. I've had some strains do that, they need to be topped sooner rather than later and also like to be up- potted into a bigger pots when they need it. Keeping some plant in a small pot too long can cause some funky growth like that as well.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 17, 2021)

blaqqaeef said:


> Does anyone know of the pure Michigan (max yield) cut? I think I got that right! I’ve some interest in this cut and would like to speak about it w someone who grows this has grown it etc. haven’t been in top of her just normal feeds and water from the stand point I’m going to run her but she seems to be a bit picky and likes to shoot out 3 leaves after topping I know for sure but is throwing. Them for sure View attachment 4945861


That looks like HLVd. I would seriously recommend getting that plant out of there.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

Spondylo Grow said:


> That looks like HLVd. I would seriously recommend getting that plant out of there.


Now that you say that does look like a bit of dudding...not 100% sure obviously


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Did you not like it? Every pic I've seen of squatch looks very meh, heard it brings none of the gg4 stank. By the way your squatch looks fire, first one I've seen some really clear pics of.


I do like it but I only popped one seed because I run a variety of seeds just to terp chase and explore the plant, I reran it as clone to start my perpetual harvest it is frostier than last time and just stacks just as well but better thanks to me switching up the nutrients to Perfect Grower. but Yeah I'm gonna hunt that pack to find a more gassy GG4 leaner this one leans on the Appalachian , It smells like a sour cream cheese almost lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> I do like it but I only popped one seed because I run a variety of seeds just to terp chase and explore the plant, I reran it as clone to start my perpetual harvest it is frostier than last time and just stacks just as well but better thanks to me switching up the nutrients to Perfect Grower. but Yeah I'm gonna hunt that pack to find a more gassy GG4 leaner this one leans on the Appalachian , It smells like a sour cream cheese almost lol


Damn dude that ain't bad for popping 1 seed of regs...you got very lucky my friend


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2021)

It's good smoke just it finishes pretty early than the rest. I pushed it 60+ days my first run and it yellowed out so much, Pic for ref, Had a slight hiccup of overfeeding and it fuckd some leaf


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> It's good smoke just it finishes pretty early than the rest. I pushed it 60+ days my first run and it yellowed out so much, Pic for ref, Had a slight hiccup of overfeeding and it fuckd some leaf View attachment 4946150


Will post update of these clones that are in flower for better pictures of healthier plants. I have 3 clones just stacking right now along with my sophisticated fuel , Papaya BX , and 2 Solfile Dirty Squirts.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> That was the retail rate, a lot of folks wouldn't pay over what pug was chargin pre-retirement hype.
> 
> The fact that he's back to making beans should actually lower some of those crazy prices because pug gear isn't 'finite' anymore, just that mendo line (like every old line from any breeder).


I don't know about that. His collab pack are selling for cheap but his strains he did even before retirement are still selling for high numbers, saw a meaty one on seed auctions for $625 the other day. I don't think they'll sell that high but I'm sure you can still easily get $300- 400 of the mendobreath f4 (jr.) crosses


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't know about that. His collab pack are selling for cheap but his strains he did even before retirement are still selling for high numbers, saw a meaty one on seed auctions for $625 the other day. I don't think they'll sell that high but I'm sure you can still easily get $300- 400 of the mendobreath f4 (jr.) crosses


Yeah I'm sure enough ppl will still over pay but I mean in theory - since 'thugpug' will continue that isn't the last of his packs forever, ya know. That should make value go down but folks wont care lol.

I do still see collab packs here and there at banks so def not as hot..


----------



## Budderton (Jul 18, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Your pheno looks awesome. I have a OGkb pheno that I'm loving. The smell is unreal out of this world. It doesn't even make sense to me honestly. Here she is on day 30 and it has the most delicious Buttery Sweet cookie terps so far.
> Unicorn Poop, other phenos smell like GMO or a dank Kush but this one is just something completely different, horrible yield but I going to see if I can work her to improve that.
> View attachment 4945939


Nice. I've had a few ogkb pheno's, but never felt like one was good enough to chuck onto until now. Curious to see what comes out. What are you thinking for a donner, reg or fem pollen?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 18, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah I'm sure enough ppl will still over pay but I mean in theory - since 'thugpug' will continue that isn't the last of his packs forever, ya know. That should make value go down but folks wont care lol.
> 
> I do still see collab packs here and there at banks so def not as hot..


Any Person that paid 500 for a pack of PBB should be dragged out on the street and shot for their own stupidity of buying them when their are at least 3 or 4 well established cuts of PBB floating around! 

I get the well i like my own and want to see what i can find but my god people for 500 ? thanks but no thanks also if any banks sells his New gear for less then 150 a pack i'll do a give away of something of his i have. 

I just don't see it in the stars his packs going for 80 or 120 for the more exclusive ones this next drop it's funny to see the Collab packs from SSSC drop to 60 bucks on sale on OES the sale is no longer going but like i said before no one was paying 150 bucks a pack for their PP crosses before.

I just found it funny Growmor threw his name on it and people where paying it !


----------



## nc208 (Jul 18, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Nice. I've had a few ogkb pheno's, but never felt like one was good enough to chuck onto until now. Curious to see what comes out. What are you thinking for a donner, reg or fem pollen?


I've got 5 male unicorn poop to try and a big yielding biscoti chunks male to try as well. If that doesn't work I could try s1 and see if I can improve it. I was contemplating doing an open pollination with the 5 boys vs choosing just 1.


----------



## Budderton (Jul 18, 2021)

nc208 said:


> I've got 5 male unicorn poop to try and a big yielding biscoti chunks male to try as well. If that doesn't work I could try s1 and see if I can improve it. I was contemplating doing an open pollination with the 5 boys vs choosing just 1.


Right on. You'll get the most diversity from one chuck that way. Personally I prefer one to one pairings. Each male to a copy of the same cut, then grow out and compare. Bunch of work but the ADD in me wants to know which male is the best. If you hit a real click and you've kept bolth the parents, your off to the races. Either way, best of luck and happy Chucking!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 18, 2021)

Sophiesbreath pollinated by Banana OG F3

She's an icy gal!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 18, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sophiesbreath pollinated by Banana OG F3
> 
> She's an icy gal!
> 
> View attachment 4946426


I assume your F3d male is banana leaning? or did you search 4 something else


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 18, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I assume your F3d male is banana leaning? or did you search 4 something else


like 95% of the phenos were OG terp and structure, fuely and big - this was one of the most vigorous crosses I've ever grown they get up there quick!
Very few banana leaners, Zoo said he worked the line toward the ghost og side.

I'd say the one I chose was a good 50/50 in structure and smell was like unripe green banana (more sour/bitter nana not sweet), intriguing scent you wana sniff twice xD.
Went through 4 packs total, around 45 plants, 23 or so males.

I have a Chiquita Banana S1 female I hit as well and she's Banana bubblegum and Banana pancake terps all day, that's the cross I have my eye on most!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 19, 2021)

Meatbreath (Crawn cut) pollinated, getting some color and looking gorgeoussss.
Plenty of these beans comin!


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jul 20, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Sophiesbreath pollinated by Banana OG F3
> 
> She's an icy gal!
> 
> View attachment 4946426


I want some of those beansssss sounds


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 20, 2021)

Sophies Breath X GMO Fuel day 44


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 21, 2021)

Holy crap I am SO glad I didn't give up on my OGKB leaning PBB. Have another clone in the cooker. OMG so impossibly dense.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 21, 2021)

Squatch stacking hard


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 22, 2021)

I sprayed these #10 garlic breath 2.0 ladies with STS spray yesterday. 
they had a little bit of heat stress, no burning yet, hopefully this goes well.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 23, 2021)

Got 1 of my 3 glukie breath to come up. Have some boring veg pics in a few weeks.
Also have a pack of pbb if anyone is interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 23, 2021)

Sophies Breath x GMO Fuel Day 47?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Sophies Breath x GMO Fuel Day 47?
> View attachment 4950018View attachment 4950020


Hey look, a piece of candy!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 24, 2021)

I haven't seen alot of mule fuel on here but I got to pick some up from our legal market and damn that Lurch adds some good flavor, got nice flavor profile with it leaning towards the gmo. It definitely slaps hard at 20.9% thc and 4.6% terps.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Jul 24, 2021)

I’ll probably never get to all of these. Small room and so dang hot
Listed @chuckers paradise


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 28, 2021)

Two different Sophiesbreath phenos chock full of beans by a Banana OG F3 male.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Two different Sophiesbreath phenos chock full of beans by a Banana OG F3 male.
> 
> View attachment 4953634
> 
> View attachment 4953635


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2021)

Scored these last week-


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 30, 2021)

That was one I wish I didn't miss - Pug had said in the past that that was one of his most sativa leaning crosses, which I don't like necessarily, but the cactus cut does seem super interesting, I bet those will kick ass.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 30, 2021)

Jefe de jefes said:


> I’ll probably never get to all of these. Small room and so dang hot
> Listed @chuckers paradiseView attachment 4950634


chuckers paradise is an IG account?


----------



## Silencio (Jul 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Scored these last week-


Might be worth doing a F2 to preserve the line.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Jul 30, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> chuckers paradise is an IG account?


It’s a forum similar to this one


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2021)

Cactus og is killer! It’s got no og and it grows like an indica but the effect is uplifting and soaring. Super frosty, like a hashplant. Taste is a bit like slurricane tbh. I’d be willing to bet those got some gas, just what cactus og needs! I’m certain that pack will have something special.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 1, 2021)

So, any one else started opening their packs like growgirlbackup 

Sealed pack of PBB hit the link in my sig, under $300 so far, free shipping


----------



## When (Aug 1, 2021)

numberfour said:


> So, any one else started opening their packs like growgirlbackup
> 
> Sealed pack of PBB hit the link in my sig, under $300 so far, free shipping


Lol, like she tryin to give ol gromer a coronary


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Scored these last week-
> View attachment 4954410


Nice pick up I been trying to score me a pack of these forever got close a few times on Terpys & Harvest Instagram auction but got sniped both times in the last second


----------



## tomram (Aug 1, 2021)

the beans went to the water


----------



## Kita27 (Aug 2, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Is anyone else a little bit concerned with these chicks chucking studly pollen instead of junior?
> 
> I can't see why someone would work a line to F4, find a new stud, release a whole new line using said stud, and then start working with the F2 stud again...


Both Studly and Junior are being tested on the S#7 
But people seem to prefer Studly more, once we've finished the test runs then we'll decide whether to go to market with it or not


----------



## Kita27 (Aug 2, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> View attachment 4862082
> 
> Prob getting in trouble for this... but


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 2, 2021)

Kita27 said:


> Both Studly and Junior are being tested on the S#7
> But people seem to prefer Studly more, once we've finished the test runs then we'll decide whether to go to market with it or not


Studly is Iconic at least 1 gem a pack it seems with the chance for more is why also he is proven time tested lady killer . 

With that said i have no bad words to say about Junior he just isn't studly in my book dosn't mean he not worth working with i would go with Studly packs all day they sell them self's just my 2 Unasked for cents is all .


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 2, 2021)

Kita27 said:


>


----------



## Foxseeds (Aug 2, 2021)

Got the reveg on both #3 and #4 garlic breath 2.0. Had an aphids infestation on the reveg some how but they dead now.
flipped everyone 23rd, hopefully the reversal works on #10 haven’t seen balls yet. But I got another 8 rooted #10 ready for next run.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 3, 2021)

Sophies Breath x GMO Fuel F3 Day 57?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2021)

The meat strains all have a certain flavor and it never really reminded me of meat till this morning. Last puff off the bowl and cashed it, damn if it wasn’t exactly a salt and pepper steak right off the grill taste on exhale. I thought I had flashes before but dang! 7 month cure. Also last of that batch.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 8, 2021)

Squatch doing her thing. bout to get the chop tomorrow. not sure why but every nug is dense as fuck and frosty 
even the lowers haha


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 8, 2021)

My PBB "OGKB darling" got the chop tonight at 9 weeks. Smells like peanut butter cookies and coffee grinds. Not a heavy stacker but an absolute gem nonetheless.


My PBB "standard pheno" has another 2, maybe 3 weeks, hopefully not much more than that.

This one's still doin its thing, but it's more nutty/earthy, an almost mushroom-dirty note when i rub the fan leaves. Both plants are unfathomably dense.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 9, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 4961210
> View attachment 4961211
> My PBB "OGKB darling" got the chop tonight at 9 weeks. Smells like peanut butter cookies and coffee grinds. Not a heavy stacker but an absolute gem nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Amazing gals you have there, especially OGKB darling.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 9, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Squatch doing her thing. bout to get the chop tomorrow. not sure why but every nug is dense as fuck and frosty
> even the lowers haha
> sounds like rich people problems to me !


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 9, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 4961210
> View attachment 4961211
> My PBB "OGKB darling" got the chop tonight at 9 weeks. Smells like peanut butter cookies and coffee grinds. Not a heavy stacker but an absolute gem nonetheless.
> 
> ...


What’s your light cycle? Drop it to 11/13 or even 10/14 to get her to finish quicker


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 9, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> What’s your light cycle? Drop it to 11/13 or even 10/14 to get her to finish quicker


Been running 11/13 for about 2 weeks.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 9, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Amazing gals you have there, especially OGKB darling.


I cant believe that I almost scrapped it!!! She was an ugly lil thing in early veg and I was worried about wasting time or space on a low yielder. Super glad I actually listened to my pop on this one and let her finish. She's the valedictorian of this graduating class, although probably half the yield of the standard girl.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 9, 2021)

Unicorn Poop, Ogkb pheno - currently smells like something else, my closest guess is buttered bread and steamed hot dogs? 
On day 54 she's getting close. She's in a small 1.5 gallon pot and only had a 3 week veg, yield isn't so bad. The nugs are all rock solid.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 10, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Unicorn Poop, Ogkb pheno - currently smells like something else, my closest guess is buttered bread and steamed hot dogs?
> On day 54 she's getting close. She's in a small 1.5 gallon pot and only had a 3 week veg, yield isn't so bad. The nugs are all rock solid.
> View attachment 4961805
> 
> ...


crushing it bro nice job !


----------



## ianc4990 (Aug 13, 2021)

Some of the banana breath #2. Most of it turned out pretty nice. About to start the trim of it all, so we shall see what kinda damage all the nanners had. 1.92 grams, perfect for a joint!


----------



## ianc4990 (Aug 13, 2021)

Whats everyone's ig? I'm @bull_dog_buds after I get a new phone, with a fully functioning camera, im going to try and be more active on there


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 13, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Whats everyone's ig? I'm @bull_dog_buds after I get a new phone, with a fully functioning camera, im going to try and be more active on there


cals_cuts04 I just got on it like a month ago


----------



## Soulinmotion (Aug 14, 2021)

Unicorn poop on day 70. Took her down at 75. Stinks, flavourful and pretty strong. Really liking the smoke so going to keep this one. Only popped 2 seeds. Also growing garlic butter, I’ll look for some pics and post em up.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 14, 2021)

Had to cut the PBB "OGKB pheno" right at 9 weeks. Absolute keeper, shit yield but keeper smoke. Need to run 2 or more next time. Only got 71gm off this plant.



I'm hoping this PBB will be done at the 11 or 12 week mark. WAAAY bigger yield, but not nearly as sweet a peanutbutter cookie aroma as the smaller one. Probably won't keep this pheno but I'm gona run it one more time anyway.

Getting some foxtailing, but she still looks great and buds are SUPER solid.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 14, 2021)

Desert Dan said:


> Absoloute
> 
> 
> I have a few sealed PBB packs if anyone is in need…
> ...


You could probably put your kid thru community college with those packs  lol seriously though. Crazy money. Congrats. I wish i had a pack of any other "Breath"


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Aug 14, 2021)

Seems like the high price hype is fading now that gromer is back in biz... I know the studly packs are still gonna fetch a nice pricetag but I dont think they are going to be as crazy expensive as they were when people thought they werent going to get any more due to his retirement. I'm popping a lot of my studly packs to f2 currently. The meatbreath x Sophie's breath cross I made is killing it, every seed popped has been what I would consider a keeper in some aspect. Also running some garlic butter &stankasaurus crossed with a male from those meatbreath x Sophie's breath, both looking great.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 14, 2021)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> Seems like the high price hype is fading now that gromer is back in biz... I know the studly packs are still gonna fetch a nice pricetag but I dont think they are going to be as crazy expensive as they were when people thought they werent going to get any more due to his retirement. I'm popping a lot of my studly packs to f2 currently. The meatbreath x Sophie's breath cross I made is killing it, every seed popped has been what I would consider a keeper in some aspect. Also running some garlic butter &stankasaurus crossed with a male from those meatbreath x Sophie's breath, both looking great.


I thought about grabbing some of those 60 dollar collab packs . ... We already have so much stuff though.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Stankasaurus just flipped to flower on the right in the pic.


----------



## kreempie (Aug 17, 2021)

i got an PBB pack but im tryna get rid of it for 500 LOL


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 17, 2021)

Opened my GB 2.O pack tonight gonna get 3-4 going within the next few weeks, 13 seeds was a nice surprise


----------



## rm32 (Aug 19, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Whats everyone's ig? I'm @bull_dog_buds after I get a new phone, with a fully functioning camera, im going to try and be more active on there


@larrybarker69 looks like I’m already following you haha


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2021)

Unicorn Poop at the Chop. Day 65, grown in a 1.5 gallon pot, using Stepwell Super Soil and fed Megacrop 2 part all the way at regular strength for Syn-Organ. OGKB dom and needs help on the yield but 10/10 on everything else.


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Aug 20, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Unicorn Poop at the Chop. Day 65, grown in a 1.5 gallon pot, using Stepwell Super Soil and fed Megacrop 2 part all the way at regular strength for Syn-Organ. OGKB dom and needs help on the yield but 10/10 on everything else.
> View attachment 4968957


Ohhh she's fuckin' bad.
Well done!


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Aug 20, 2021)

Imagine an 8 x 8 tray of that scrogged out.. lovely.


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 21, 2021)

3 different Puta Breath Phenos. Week 8 here ill update at 9 or 10.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 21, 2021)

Finally chopped my bigger PBB at week 11, coulda went 12 & change but I need to keep things moving. It's basically all cloudy with 1 amber --- not 1%, just 1 single amber, lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 22, 2021)

Glukie breath, looking like my 1 out of 4 seeds that lived is a girl


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 22, 2021)

Took all these to 10-10.5 weeks to give seeds time to mature.

Pollinated Sophiesbreath - offensive gas pheno, super iced out.





Purple Drank Breath, also pollinated. Smells like grapey mendo!





And lastly, Meatbreath full of beans as well.



They never look as nice once seeds are in production and these are stillllll beauts to me, I can't wait to do actual flower runs of them - I have a strong feeling the Meat in particular is going to take up a large part of my tent in future runs. Absolutely fantastic cut. Really they all are but this one stands out even more!


----------



## TugthePup (Aug 22, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Took all these to 10-10.5 weeks to give seeds time to mature.
> 
> Pollinated Sophiesbreath - offensive gas pheno, super iced out.
> 
> ...


These are looking amazing!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 22, 2021)

All of Thugs gear is fire. Doesnt matter which strain you get. Every plant l popped could be a keeper. Cant wait till fall this year as most in garden are thugs cuts. Still held back a few seeds just in case.


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 22, 2021)

Crazy how good those seeded buds look. Congrats on the nice stock of what should be quality beans and having some great cuts. Can’t wait to see you run those things for just flower. Nice job!


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 22, 2021)

Killing it misterpfffff


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 22, 2021)

any here ran sherb breath? I can get me a pack at a nice price (375) jus wanna know if it’s worth it or not


----------



## Silencio (Aug 23, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> any here ran sherb breath? I can get me a pack at a nice price (375) jus wanna know if it’s worth it or not


Phenoaddicts found a nice one


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2021)

I loved PB breath


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Aug 23, 2021)

75 % off Thug Pug genetics over at Addison seeds. First I have seen of this seedbank and not sure of its legitimacy but it has a lot of Thug Pug genetics on sale for killer prices.










Home | Addison Seeds


Welcome to the Addison Seeds homepage! Be sure to subscribe to stay up to date!




www.addisonseeds.com


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 23, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> 75 % off Thug Pug genetics over at Addison seeds. First I have seen of this seedbank and not sure of its legitimacy but it has a lot of Thug Pug genetics on sale for killer prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a scam there.


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Aug 23, 2021)

I've heard that guy is a scam as well.. I remember seeing all the new packs that gromer has been working on for sale on that page like the meatbreath f2, road apples (apple fritter x unicorn poop) ect, ect which I'm pretty sure arent actually available yet so be weary of that page.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 23, 2021)

What are the best sources for PBB gear?? Sorry if that's a dead horse. .... Fas as i know, Oregon Elite Seeds and Seeds Here Now are best general prices I've seen


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> What are the best sources for PBB gear?? Sorry if that's a dead horse. .... Fas as i know, Oregon Elite Seeds and Seeds Here Now are best general prices I've seen


BiFBeans has S1's


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been making some PBB F2s that are close to being finished. This is the male I've been using almost done dumping pollen. The male is very vigorous and will get huge very fast in veg. The female is not OGKB dominant and makes very potent flower with very good yields. I'm hoping the F2s will have a lot of potential to hunt through.



A shot of some nugs from the mother I'm using.


----------



## Soulinmotion (Aug 24, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> 75 % off Thug Pug genetics over at Addison seeds. First I have seen of this seedbank and not sure of its legitimacy but it has a lot of Thug Pug genetics on sale for killer prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance that is legit. 100 percent scam


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 25, 2021)

Soulinmotion said:


> No chance that is legit. 100 percent scam


 Yep Scam city !


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 29, 2021)

The drip on this pollinated Sophiesbreath though. Nutty!
I can't wait to run this cut for actual flower instead of beans.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 29, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> The drip on this pollinated Sophiesbreath though. Nutty!
> I can't wait to run this cut for actual flower instead of beans.
> 
> View attachment 4975017


looks like a nice selection bud good job !


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyone here have any info or pictures of Thugs Media Mouth? It’s (WiFi x Studly) only a handful of packs was given to somebody & wasn’t meant to be sold but the guy end up selling them anyways (what Gromer told me in DMs) I hunted far and wide & got 3 packs cuz I want to hopefully find a nice stud but this is the only Thug pug pack I never seen pictures of ever & im pretty sure it’s one of his rarest pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Anyone here have any info or pictures of Thugs Media Mouth? It’s (WiFi x Studly) only a handful of packs was given to somebody & wasn’t meant to be sold but the guy end up selling them anyways (what Gromer told me in DMs) I hunted far and wide & got 3 packs cuz I want to hopefully find a nice stud but this is the only Thug pug pack I never seen pictures of ever & im pretty sure it’s one of his rarest pack


There's probably not many pics of the media mouth in here but I remembered there being packs of media mouth available of it at some seedbanks before thugpug was even really known. Talking like 2015- 2016- around then. I recall there being packs of it available at the now defunct sol seeds when it was still a legit seedbank.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> There's probably not many pics of the media mouth in here but I remembered there being packs of media mouth available of it at some seedbanks before thugpug was even really known. Talking like 2015- 2016- around then. I recall there being packs of it available at the now defunct sol seeds when it was still a legit seedbank.


I remember the talk about Sol being shady, what was the deal there? I'd ordered from them for at least a year prior to whatever occurred


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 1, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> I remember the talk about Sol being shady, what was the deal there? I'd ordered from them for at least a year prior to whatever occurred


I have no idea but would like to know, I ordered from them like 4 times & nvr had a problem


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> There's probably not many pics of the media mouth in here but I remembered there being packs of media mouth available of it at some seedbanks before thugpug was even really known. Talking like 2015- 2016- around then. I recall there being packs of it available at the now defunct sol seeds when it was still a legit seedbank.


I pretty much went threw every page on here nvr seen not 1 picture nvr even seen anyone here bring it up, & the media mouth that I have are in the new style packaging not the old clear bags


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> I remember the talk about Sol being shady, what was the deal there? I'd ordered from them for at least a year prior to whatever occurred


They used to be fine and good around 3 years ago. Then they got bought by some shadeball who I guess took orders and stopped sending people their seeds. Believe they are closed down now. Original owner who sold sol had to come out and say he sold sol and had nothing to do with it anymore because I think he was starting to take heat for it.


----------



## Hydrahail (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyone try death breath just got a clone and can't find any grows of it


----------



## Misterpfffff (Sep 2, 2021)

Sophiesbreath keeper pheno all beaned up by the Banana OG F3.
Steady drippin like a leaky faucet.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> Anyone try death breath just got a clone and can't find any grows of it


Ya pretty sure that's an original mendo cross, death star x mendobreath{studley spewright}...that thugpug cross is pretty old, you're not going to find anyone recently that has ran that strain, I don't even recall anyone running that one on this thread at all, that strain would be fire though.


----------



## Hydrahail (Sep 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya pretty sure that's an original mendo cross, death star x mendobreath{studley spewright}...that thugpug cross is pretty old, you're not going to find anyone recently that has ran that strain, I don't even recall anyone running that one on this thread at all, that strain would be fire though.


Thank you the guy I got it from said it's his favorite


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 2, 2021)

Moby Grape bx1 fem version of collab.

Moby Grape is PuTang x Junior (Mendobreath F4) and the plants are like a more indica version of PuTang with an added mendobreath terp that is like fresh oxygen and gas, its very similar looking to PuTang on many phenos but the resin is different, like thicker, ThugPug style 

50 Females flowering at Ocean Breeze Cultivators. There will be a lot to see in a few weeks.


----------



## Hydrahail (Sep 2, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Moby Grape bx1 fem version of collab.
> 
> Moby Grape is PuTang x Junior (Mendobreath F4) and the plants are like a more indica version of PuTang with an added mendobreath terp that is like fresh oxygen and gas, its very similar looking to PuTang on many phenos but the resin is different, like thicker, ThugPug style
> 
> ...


That's looking super nice


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 3, 2021)

Newest run of PBB clones showing flower in only 9 days under 315 watt CMH, last run was a 300w LED and took about 13 days to get here.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Sep 3, 2021)

Loving the outdoor thug pug genetics urinal cake and wedding poop.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Sep 3, 2021)

Nuked my indoor wedding poop day 58, gd spider mites. Day 65 and recovering nicely. Couple weeks yet. Got weight to put on yet, even fried shes doing very well, just not as pretty. Not the biggest but very good smoke.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 4, 2021)

Couple of puta breath pics more coming.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 5, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Couple of puta breath pics more coming.
> View attachment 4979802
> View attachment 4979803
> View attachment 4979808
> ...





Southernontariogrower said:


> Nuked my indoor wedding poop day 58, gd spider mites. Day 65 and recovering nicely. Couple weeks yet. Got weight to put on yet, even fried shes doing very well, just not as pretty. Not the biggest but very good smoke.View attachment 4979040


ewww the Borg got you ?!


----------



## Soulinmotion (Sep 5, 2021)

Garlic butter on day 55. Coming down in a couple more days.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTbSv_aDVJr/


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 5, 2021)

Man dude this purple puta is smelling like lava cake but with some funk to her. Can't wait to taste her after the cure so far terps are carrying over amazing and I wet trimmed. Last pic is Sun King OG to compare doesn't stand a chance. This runs almost over. Yea bosshog was hit bad with fungus gnats from week 2. Had just finished getting rid of the real borg aka mites. No more cuts coming in at all they are going to a quarantine noob grower first. Thank God my main moms aren't kept here at home. Ready to get her down and cleaned. Wait a week or two flowering out my selected male this run probably going to hit my BBC, Elusive, Triangle Kush, White Truffle to the f2 male I selected. This pheno has me so excited The other pheno is lemon cake gas ill post up some dried and curing shots later next week. 3rd selected keeper is still flowering probably the frostiest and insane yields just takes forever. Definitely has a cake smell to her will post up more of her as well. Will probably run the purple and lemon cake gas pheno again to decide on a final keeper still haven't got to smoke these yet. Waiting for that 1 month mark at least


----------



## bk78 (Sep 6, 2021)

Stankasaurus frosting up beautifully


----------



## Soulinmotion (Sep 8, 2021)

Garlic butter coming down tomorrow.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 8, 2021)

The 3 smallest are the GB 2.0s


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 9, 2021)

Coming down next


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stankasaurus frosting up beautifully
> 
> View attachment 4980732View attachment 4980733


Hows the nose fam


----------



## cjag (Sep 15, 2021)

tasty looking buds...


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 15, 2021)

Super stoked, my PBB "OGKB pheno" is the same height as the standard pheno!! Last time she was almost 1ft shorter.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 15, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 4988173
> Super stoked, my PBB "OGKB pheno" is the same height as the standard pheno!! Last time she was almost 1ft shorter.


That's why I always run them again


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 16, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> That's why I always run them again


Oh absolutely, the OGKB pheno will be ran all next year. I'm also keeping my eyes peeled for a possibly similar OGKB-leaner in my Archive White Gold seedlings, since this strain also has Dosidos F1 I assume it's entirely possible. Also had someone reach out to me & is sending me Sherb Breath x Meat Breath which also has a high likelihood of producing a similar pheno. Finally, WE HAVE ARRIVED AT THE PRECIPICE  I've always wanted to make my own "good" cross, and not just toss anything on anything.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 16, 2021)

Stanky


----------



## Budderton (Sep 16, 2021)

I promised myself I was done running this one after this because of its dismal yield but the terps and effects are everywhere I like to be.
Shit....


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 16, 2021)

Budderton said:


> I promised myself I was done running this one after this because of its dismal yield but the terps and effects are everywhere I like to be.
> Shit....
> View attachment 4988806


Dam that thing does look like A super low yielder, but it’s SOOOO frosty you would have had something special if it yielded a lil better


----------



## Budderton (Sep 16, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Dam that thing does look like A super low yielder, but it’s SOOOO frosty you would have had something special if it yielded a lil better


We'll see what kind of babies it makes.


----------



## SafeteaFirst (Sep 16, 2021)

Shout out to my favorite seed store: Terpyseeds . They will be dropping some Thug Pug soon!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 17, 2021)

SafeteaFirst said:


> Shout out to my favorite seed store: Terpyseeds . They will be dropping some Thug Pug soon!


Gotta say one thing, yall fully committed to the spam mission. I hope the mods leave them up so people are able to see what they are about. Too often things get "cleaned up" when they shouldn't. Let their tomfoolery stay for future generations to see lol


----------



## SafeteaFirst (Sep 17, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Gotta say one thing, yall fully committed to the spam mission. I hope the mods leave them up so people are able to see what they are about. Too often things get "cleaned up" when they shouldn't. Let their tomfoolery stay for future generations to see lol


Just wanted to show support for a company that I've had only but good experiences with. I'm a new grower as it just became legal in the state I live but I have already had mixed experiences ordering from different companies. 

The biggest surprise for me was how quickly some of breeders product sell out and then how much they sell for aftermarket. I've been able to get Square One Genetics/Robinhood seeds without having to pay double or triple what the MSRP was. 

New to the community here and I don't mean to rock any boats on my first post.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 17, 2021)

SafeteaFirst said:


> Just wanted to show support for a company that I've had only but good experiences with. I'm a new grower as it just became legal in the state I live but I have already had mixed experiences ordering from different companies.
> 
> The biggest surprise for me was how quickly some of breeders product sell out and then how much they sell for aftermarket. I've been able to get Square One Genetics/Robinhood seeds without having to pay double or triple what the MSRP was.
> 
> New to the community here and I don't mean to rock any boats on my first post.


Well you happened to be one of 10 other people who signed up within 15 minutes of each other who all made first posts about how great terpys is. Did they ask you to come here and post or something?


----------



## SafeteaFirst (Sep 17, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Well you happened to be one of 10 other people who signed up within 15 minutes of each other who all made first posts about how great terpys is. Did they ask you to come here and post or something?


Believe they are small shop and they were looking for references from existing customers. Wouldn't have posted if I didn't plan on buying from them again - with that said hoping to get some Thug Pug to try for my next run. Some of the pictures in this thread look amazing!


----------



## Budderton (Sep 18, 2021)

Here's a Carls Shoes getting all weird from too much heat.... looking forward to it cooling off at night so my cooker room works better.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 18, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Here's a Carls Shoes getting all weird from too much heat.... looking forward to it cooling off at night so my cooker room works better.View attachment 4989809


How’s she smelling?


----------



## Budderton (Sep 18, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How’s she smelling?


Berries from the armpit of a homeless man, with a touch of gas.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 18, 2021)

Glukie breath, going to take a few clones then into flower in a few days.


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 22, 2021)

Update on the Moby Grape bx1. We are seeing 3 main phenos, a really purple one, a mendobreath leaning green one (super frosty!) and a middle one that looks like putang. Out of 50 females at the facility (grown by ocean breeze) we've got pretty homogenous terps, super loud dark orange skunkiness with that crazy undescribable mendobreath sweet toxic oxygen thing going on. Some nice vigorous plants with good production and insane terps!




Week 5. And Ive got photos of nearly every pheno, so I'll be posting a lot more of them on IG. Fun hunt.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 22, 2021)

Purple Puta man I've never had such a hard time choosing a keeper wtf it's either all boof and a few unicorns. These have all been keepers so far. I really want to keep all 3 phenos. I have lots of smoke reports coming back so we will see.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 24, 2021)

Urinal Cake
(Puta Breath x Mr Stinky)

2 females and 2 males, 1 left to sex. Males reek in the best possible way, females not as bad. Liking the structure, plants been topped once and females bottomed.

Females
#2


#4


Males
#1


#6

Males in a different location, looking to flower them out, collect pollen and smoke em.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2021)

Stanky putting on some weight and some purps coming in as well


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 24, 2021)

Any idea on what the Pug is dropping soon? A few he been posting is, Unicorn poop f2, (Unicorn poop x Billy) & (Unicorn poop x Apple fritter) & also (Unicorn poop x Mr stinky) am I missing anything? & u guys have any idea why his Instagram gets deleted every few days? Or is it him deactivating it? I’m starting to hate it lol everytime he post new pictures & I get a lil hype he’s gone again I’m 4sure getting a pack of the Unicorn poop f2 tho 4sure if I can be quick enough cuz I know everybody’s gonna be after that one lol


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone got pictures of any of the work Thug Pug did with Secret Society? Haven’t seen 1 picture yet & it’s been a lil while since the hype


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 27, 2021)

Does anyone have any s1 or f2 of gorilla breath?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 28, 2021)

It took me a little while but I finally got around to making a large batch of Peanut Butter Breath F2s that I was planning on. I made a small batch previously but I wanted a large batch to be able to do a big hunt in the future.



I ran a few plants from the small batch I made previously and this is a couple pics of my favorite one about 2-3 weeks before harvest.




This is the same pheno right before chop.



They are predictably a lot like the F1s but I made selections that were not OGKB dominate because even though those are special, they are just too slow and low yielding. This pheno looks and tastes pretty much the same as the mother I used but is just a little better yielding. The nugs are golf ball sized and rock hard. They look stunning when you get them to turn purple.

Thug Pug did a good job creating this strain.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 29, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Anyone got pictures of any of the work Thug Pug did with Secret Society? Haven’t seen 1 picture yet & it’s been a lil while since the hype


There is someone on ig that posted one of the lurch collabs and it was insane frosty. They had 3 or 4 phenos that were nearly solid white with trichs. I cannot recall who it was though


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2021)

Here are the 3 GB 2.0s as of now all fairly similar so far imo and no super fast growers so hoping I can get 1 or more girls out of these. Will transplant after I clear out some unneeded plants and move the larger pot into my flower tent next week. 

Very crowded atm lol


----------



## Budderton (Sep 30, 2021)

Here's a White Montage that wants to be purple at 5 weeks. Pollinated to make f2s.


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Here is rotten banana a week from chop


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Oct 2, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Purple Puta man I've never had such a hard time choosing a keeper wtf it's either all boof and a few unicorns. These have all been keepers so far. I really want to keep all 3 phenos. I have lots of smoke reports coming back so we will see.
> View attachment 4993254
> 
> View attachment 4993255


If you need someone to keep some clones going for you let me know


----------



## 45thdegreeMP3 (Oct 2, 2021)

A week later &this ladybug is still on the rotten banana.. must be good shit lol.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Oct 3, 2021)

45thdegreeMP3 said:


> Here is rotten banana a week from chop
> 
> View attachment 5000586
> 
> ...





45thdegreeMP3 said:


> A week later &this ladybug is still on the rotten banana.. must be good shit lol.
> 
> View attachment 5000914
> 
> View attachment 5000915


That’s my kinda lady bug lol He’s one of us


----------



## Misterpfffff (Oct 3, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Here's a White Montage that wants to be purple at 5 weeks. Pollinated to make f2s.View attachment 4999157


What's the scent on this gal so far? I am super bummed to have lost my White Montages a few years back when I had some garden issue (I forget what now) - and they were killed off in eeearly veg x.x

Are you running any other phenos? If so - how do they compare?

I don't think I've seen any this purpled up!


----------



## Budderton (Oct 3, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> What's the scent on this gal so far? I am super bummed to have lost my White Montages a few years back when I had some garden issue (I forget what now) - and they were killed off in eeearly veg x.x
> 
> Are you running any other phenos? If so - how do they compare?
> 
> I don't think I've seen any this purpled up!


It's still developing but there's a berries with funk smell on that one. I have another female that's more of an old school structure.  This one has a black licorice/tobacco thing starting. First run on both so I'm still learning about them. Pollinated both with a male WM I'm also holding to have some seed stock of that genome.


----------



## RancidDude (Oct 3, 2021)

What do yall think about the upcoming drop worth it or not. I'm eying gellato 33 x unicorn poop.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 6, 2021)

PBB "OGKB pheno" (#093) stacking WAAAY better than last time. Super stoked. There's an almost "vanilla cookie" vibe to it.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm so stoked on how this came out, I'm posting it here in the ThugPug thread too! I want to start making these for the more unique looking plants that I grow.


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Oct 7, 2021)

From a pack that I kinda regretted buying at the time. It was a collab called flounder breath although there's no "breath" in it.
This one pheno was very different with patches of pink trichs and putrid smell. Here's a close up of a lower bud at f33.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 7, 2021)

Glukie breath not sure how many days, probably close to 6 foot tall, not a wise choice to let it get that big ....


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 7, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5004430
> I'm so stoked on how this came out, I'm posting it here in the ThugPug thread too! I want to start making these for the more unique looking plants that I grow.


Thanks for sharing, I had no reference when people said OGKB leaning


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2021)

Stanky day 60


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 8, 2021)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> From a pack that I kinda regretted buying at the time. It was a collab called flounder breath although there's no "breath" in it.
> This one pheno was very different with patches of pink trichs and putrid smell. Here's a close up of a lower bud at f33.
> View attachment 5004452


Why did you regret buying them if you don't mind me asking ? I mean i know why i would have never bought them but it has nothing to do with TP


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Oct 8, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Why did you regret buying them if you don't mind me asking ? I mean i know why i would have never bought them but it has nothing to do with TP


At first, I bought the hype, then after hearing they were untested and seeing some fingerbording videos from MM, I had my regrets. Why would you not have bought them?


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 8, 2021)

Flounder Breath is fully tested and is a collab with Thug, he even posted it on his story when it was being released. It has the breath in it from Thug side.

All MMS strains are tested before release and thats why you see photos and descriptions and the grows in real time on IG. Why you would believe haters lies is beyond me when theyre clearly disprovable. Anyways that pink one looks great! Hope you enjoy the plants, thats all that fuckin matters.

Flounder Breath is going into major production at Ocean Breeze and will be smokable across Massachusetts recreational dispensaries in a few months! 

Here's some Moby Grape Bx1 updates!


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Oct 8, 2021)

I was under the impression that "breath" is associated with "mendobreath" which is not in this plant.
Also, I thought that you received the beans from Gromer in November or December 2019. I got my pack in May 2020.

I am happy with the plant or I wouldn't have posted the pic.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 8, 2021)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> I was under the impression that "breath" is associated with "mendobreath" which is not in this plant.
> Also, I thought that you received the beans from Gromer in November or December 2019. I got my pack in May 2020.


Is it Stinky PuTang x Deadly Sativa? --Stinky has "Cherry Breath" in it, so maybe the Flounder brings out the "Breath" lineage a bit?. ..??


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Oct 8, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Is it Stinky PuTang x Deadly Sativa? --Stinky has "Cherry Breath" in it, so maybe the Flounder brings out the "Breath" lineage a bit?. ..??


You may be right, my records show Mr. Stinky aka Cherry Vally


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 8, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Flounder Breath is fully tested and is a collab with Thug, he even posted it on his story when it was being released. It has the breath in it from Thug side.
> 
> All MMS strains are tested before release and thats why you see photos and descriptions and the grows in real time on IG. Why you would believe haters lies is beyond me when theyre clearly disprovable. Anyways that pink one looks great! Hope you enjoy the plants, thats all that fuckin matters.
> 
> ...


Lol I have personal messages from Gromer stating that this WAS NOT a collab. Mms got packs of seed from gromer. That isn't a collab lol. No keeper cuts were involved. Its like saying I have a collab with gromer from any breeding I do from his packs.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 8, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Lol I have personal messages from Gromer stating that this WAS NOT a collab. Mms got packs of seed from gromer. That isn't a collab lol. No keeper cuts were involved. Its like saying I have a collab with gromer from any breeding I do from his packs.


Doubt it. I have screenshots from him too, including ones saying to anyone who thinks its not a collab, tell them to fuck off and dont waste your time, we know the truth, and have said and showed it since the beginning of creating them. It was a collab, he bred 2 collabs and I bred 2 collabs. We exchanged genetics in order to do so. Thug Pug bred Moby Grape and Stinky PuTang. I bred Flounder Breath and Anaphylaxis. All four of these strains were called collaborations, we cross promoted them. We've always been on good terms about these collaborations and he's been very supportive of me and vice versa. In fact he helped me through some tough times because he doesn't take shit from anyone, he breeds killer genetics wether anyone else likes it or not. His plants kick ass. As is evident throughout this thread, and his strains being everywhere you go.


PopAndSonGrows said:


> Is it Stinky PuTang x Deadly Sativa? --Stinky has "Cherry Breath" in it, so maybe the Flounder brings out the "Breath" lineage a bit?. ..??


Yessir. 


DutchMoonshine45 said:


> I was under the impression that "breath" is associated with "mendobreath" which is not in this plant.
> Also, I thought that you received the beans from Gromer in November or December 2019. I got my pack in May 2020.
> 
> I am happy with the plant or I wouldn't have posted the pic.


I dont remember the timeline (bad with dates) but all work was shown on IG in real time including the testing of them. I've got tons of Flounder Breath photos on file too. I'm glad you are happy with the plant, they're really fun ones! Had some really colorful ones and some massive yielders. People are enjoying lots of cherry and hazy terps from them. Here's one of my fave shots of one of mine.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 8, 2021)

I just bought the Fresh Coast PBB x Gorilla Butter f2 but cant find much info on that cross. Sounds legit tho


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 9, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I just bought the Fresh Coast PBB x Gorilla Butter f2 but cant find much info on that cross. Sounds legit tho


I germinated another half pack of Gorillas Butter F2 figured I’d get some true females this round, cause the other half of the pack was all males/hermies. Normallly I rerun lite herms but 2 were like 15%-30% balls not connected to female flowers. White Truffle cut hype is only reason I popped the rest.


----------



## B2_errly (Oct 10, 2021)

Used this to make Garlic Butter F2’s - did this one for myself but I did use a different male for my crosses with Sour Purp OG & Plushberry


----------



## B2_errly (Oct 10, 2021)

This was the female Garlic Butter I used for the F2’s & Sour Purp OG female I hit the male with (non OGKB dom).


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 11, 2021)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> You may be right, my records show Mr. Stinky aka Cherry Vally


Mr. Stinky is gromer's male cut of his own Mendo breath f4 . not cherry vally boss.


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 11, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Doubt it. I have screenshots from him too, including ones saying to anyone who thinks its not a collab, tell them to fuck off and dont waste your time, we know the truth, and have said and showed it since the beginning of creating them. It was a collab, he bred 2 collabs and I bred 2 collabs. We exchanged genetics in order to do so. Thug Pug bred Moby Grape and Stinky PuTang. I bred Flounder Breath and Anaphylaxis. All four of these strains were called collaborations, we cross promoted them. We've always been on good terms about these collaborations and he's been very supportive of me and vice versa. In fact he helped me through some tough times because he doesn't take shit from anyone, he breeds killer genetics wether anyone else likes it or not. His plants kick ass. As is evident throughout this thread, and his strains being everywhere you go.
> 
> Yessir.
> 
> ...


Ok bud. Lol


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 11, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Mr. Stinky is gromer's male cut of his own Mendo breath f4 . not cherry vally boss.


Hes right, mendobreath f4 is junior. Mr Stinky is cherry valley


----------



## B2_errly (Oct 11, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5004430
> I'm so stoked on how this came out, I'm posting it here in the ThugPug thread too! I want to start making these for the more unique looking plants that I grow.


I did the same exact thing with the Garlic Butter lol now some look like I’m growing kale or all OGKB looking and a few perfect ones


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 11, 2021)

Garlic Breath 2.0 #13


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 11, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Hes right, mendobreath f4 is junior. Mr Stinky is cherry valley


Yep your right Junior is the Medo Breathf4 man i'm slipping ! thanks @ianc4990


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2021)

all your getting from me.


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 16, 2021)

Garlic Breath 2.0 # 10 chemical cherry earthy garlic terps. 

I’m still working on reversing her. Made the sts myself, don’t think the second try will work tho no male flowers yet day 23.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 17, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Garlic Breath 2.0 # 10 chemical cherry earthy garlic terps.
> I’m still working on reversing her. Made the sts myself, don’t think the second try will work tho no male flowers yet day 23.


Here's the STS recipe  it will work... I recommend spraying multiple identical clones, using more or less spray on each one... some spray just once, some spray twice, and some three times, a week apart... because some strains need more STS or less STS than others. Too much or too little and you wont get pollen.

First, a stock solution is made. It consists of two parts (A and B) that are initially mixed separately, then blended together. Part A is ALWAYS mixed into part B while stirring rapidly. Use distilled water; tap water may cause precipitates to form.
Part A: .5 gram silver nitrate stirred into 500ml distilled water Part B: 2.5 grams sodium thiosulfate (anhydrous) stirred into 500ml distilled water  The silver nitrate dissolves within 15 seconds. The sodium thiosulfate takes 30-45 seconds to dissolve.  The silver nitrate solution (A) is then mixed into the sodium thiosulfate solution (B) while stirring rapidly. The resulting blend is stock silver thiosulfate solution (STS).  This stock solution is then diluted at a ratio of 1:1 to make a working solution. For example, 100ml of stock STS is added to 100ml of distilled water. This is then sprayed on select female plants.
The STS working solution is sprayed on select female plants until runoff. Do the spraying over newspaper in a separate area from the flower room. You probably won't smell anything, but ventilate anyway. You now have what I call a "F>M plant"; a female plant that will produce male flowers.  After the F>M plant dries move it into 12/12 immediately. This is usually done three to four weeks prior to the date that the target (to be pollinated) plants will be ready to pollinate. Response times may vary slightly depending upon the strain. More specific times can be determined by trial with your own individual strains. A second, or even third application starting 1 week after the 1st app will aid in reversing tough strains (recommended).

Btw. Use PPE when making, handling, spraying STS. Wear gloves when touching a reversed plant. STS is very toxic to humans, it is also mobile within plants and shows up in new growth that occured after your spray. In addition, it can even be transferred through plant perspiration... if you have a female crammed up against a reversal it is possible for a contacting branch to start reversing!


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 17, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Here's the STS recipe  it will work... I recommend spraying multiple identical clones, using more or less spray on each one... some spray just once, some spray twice, and some three times, a week apart... because some strains need more STS or less STS than others. Too much or too little and you wont get pollen.
> 
> First, a stock solution is made. It consists of two parts (A and B) that are initially mixed separately, then blended together. Part A is ALWAYS mixed into part B while stirring rapidly. Use distilled water; tap water may cause precipitates to form.
> Part A: .5 gram silver nitrate stirred into 500ml distilled water Part B: 2.5 grams sodium thiosulfate (anhydrous) stirred into 500ml distilled water  The silver nitrate dissolves within 15 seconds. The sodium thiosulfate takes 30-45 seconds to dissolve.  The silver nitrate solution (A) is then mixed into the sodium thiosulfate solution (B) while stirring rapidly. The resulting blend is stock silver thiosulfate solution (STS).  This stock solution is then diluted at a ratio of 1:1 to make a working solution. For example, 100ml of stock STS is added to 100ml of distilled water. This is then sprayed on select female plants.
> ...


The sts spray only blocks ethylene for 5 days Ive read, so I spray every 5 days instead of the 2 week method. 5 days before flip then every 4-5- days, on day 24 5th spray no balls, ive read when you over spray they still produce balls, but no pollen. Only thing I forgot was dish soap …. I’m using eBay fish store sodium thiosulfate pentahydrate 3.9 grams because Canada doesn’t let you have nice chemicals. Ebay Silver nitrate stains stuff brown it looks alittle old tho.
I diluted the pure sts solution into distilled water mixed at 1-9 ratio and 1-7.5 ratio made the stronger dose on day 20 cause mixed sts has a half life of 30 days.
The first try I bought a spray from a website sprayed every 3-4 days. I figured the spray was expired but now I think # 10 is just hard to reverse unfortunately.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 17, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> The sts spray only blocks ethylene for 5 days Ive read, so I spray every 5 days instead of the 2 week method. 5 days before flip then every 4-5- days, on day 24 5th spray no balls, ive read when you over spray they still produce balls, but no pollen. Only thing I forgot was dish soap …. I’m using eBay fish store sodium thiosulfate pentahydrate 3.9 grams because Canada doesn’t let you have nice chemicals. Ebay Silver nitrate stains stuff brown it looks alittle old tho.
> I diluted the pure sts solution into distilled water mixed at 1-9 ratio and 1-7.5 ratio made the stronger dose on day 20 cause mixed sts has a half life of 30 days.
> The first try I bought a spray from a website sprayed every 3-4 days. I figured the spray was expired but now I think # 10 is just hard to reverse unfortunately.


Grab the reversal spray from Crane 1 to 2 sprays and your golden.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 17, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> The sts spray only blocks ethylene for 5 days Ive read, so I spray every 5 days instead of the 2 week method. 5 days before flip then every 4-5- days, on day 24 5th spray no balls, ive read when you over spray they still produce balls, but no pollen. Only thing I forgot was dish soap …. I’m using eBay fish store sodium thiosulfate pentahydrate 3.9 grams because Canada doesn’t let you have nice chemicals. Ebay Silver nitrate stains stuff brown it looks alittle old tho.
> I diluted the pure sts solution into distilled water mixed at 1-9 ratio and 1-7.5 ratio made the stronger dose on day 20 cause mixed sts has a half life of 30 days.
> The first try I bought a spray from a website sprayed every 3-4 days. I figured the spray was expired but now I think # 10 is just hard to reverse unfortunately.


5 days I do not believe that. Maybe with a weaker dilution like you used at 1-9... the recipe I posted above is a 1:1 and is extremely strong, can reverse basically anything including very difficult plants. Give it a try


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 18, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> 5 days I do not believe that. Maybe with a weaker dilution like you used at 1-9... the recipe I posted above is a 1:1 and is extremely strong, can reverse basically anything including very difficult plants. Give it a try


Sorry got a little confused, I’ll try the 1:1 spray out. Thanks !


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 19, 2021)

Dad's PBB #093 finishing early! Only 8 weeks. Mine still takes 9+.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 19, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5013050
> Dad's PBB #093 finishing early! Only 8 weeks. Mine still takes 9+.


amazing! can we see the full plant?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 19, 2021)

It's the only pic he sent me before chopping.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2021)

Stanky day 74


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 24, 2021)

Glukie breath. About 30 days in...time to invest in some bigger lights, need more powa!!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

Stanky final form. Pretty happy with the resin production and yields.

Running her again next round which is about 3 weeks away from entering the flower room


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stanky final form. Pretty happy with the resin production and yields.
> 
> Running her again next round which is about 3 weeks away from entering the flower room
> 
> View attachment 5015900View attachment 5015901View attachment 5015902


Definitely need to invest in them bk lights, well done brother looks awesome.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Definitely need to invest in them bk lights, well done brother looks awesome.


Just cheap chinese junk as the elite growers of RIU would say 

HLG only grows good weeds

Thanks again man, cheers.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just cheap chinese junk as the elite growers of RIU would say
> 
> HLG only grows good weeds
> 
> Thanks again man, cheers.


I grow with knock offs and they work great. As long as the diods are the same it doesnt matter lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 24, 2021)

The size of them damn buds, if that’s junk give it to me all day


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stanky final form. Pretty happy with the resin production and yields.
> 
> Running her again next round which is about 3 weeks away from entering the flower room
> 
> View attachment 5015900View attachment 5015901View attachment 5015902


Fantastic job, bravo!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 28, 2021)

drop 10/31


----------



## bk78 (Oct 29, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5018575
> 
> drop 10/31


Where they going to be available at?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Where they going to be available at?


luscious, Terpy, OES , treestar


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 30, 2021)

Glukie breath.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 30, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> What do yall think about the upcoming drop worth it or not. I'm eying gellato 33 x unicorn poop.


im looking at the Unicorn poop f2 or the Add Water


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> im looking at the Unicorn poop f2 or the Add Water


Deep v would be nice too


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 30, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Deep v would be nice too


that may actually be what i go for. if mr stinky is death valley x cherry breath. then that deep v is 3 parts Death Valley.. hard


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 30, 2021)

pure michigan 2.0 great headache meds and stunna


----------



## wilson510 (Oct 30, 2021)

anyone know where the unicorn poop f2 is in stock? cant find any anymore  I got everything else


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Oct 30, 2021)

wilson510 said:


> anyone know where the unicorn poop f2 is in stock? cant find any anymore  I got everything else


I grabbed my Unicorn poop f2 from Oregon elite. Checked every site and I missed the damn Larry unicorn ‍‍‍ The one I wanted the most


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Oct 30, 2021)

wilson510 said:


> anyone know where the unicorn poop f2 is in stock? cant find any anymore  I got everything else


https://www.harvestmutual.com/ still has some in stock


----------



## wilson510 (Oct 31, 2021)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> I grabbed my Unicorn poop f2 from Oregon elite. Checked every site and I missed the damn Larry unicorn ‍‍‍ The one I wanted the most


Yeah i got everything besides the larrys now lol i didnt even know that existed til you said something


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> View attachment 5019903
> pure michigan 2.0 great headache meds and stunna
> View attachment 5019904


Is that bottom pic #1 stunna from relentless or you saying it a stunna looks wise? Or are both pics the same plant, sorry lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2021)

Man I missed it :/


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Oct 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I missed it :/


No you didn’t deeplyrooted, treestars and luscious genetics haven’t dropped yet.. treestars drop at 4:20 cali time and the other 2 are still tbh. I’m patiently waiting for the Larry Unicorn. thug pug only did like 8 packs of the LU for each bank smh


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2021)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> No you didn’t deeplyrooted, treestars and luscious genetics haven’t dropped yet.. treestars drop at 4:20 cali time and the other 2 are still tbh. I’m patiently waiting for the Larry Unicorn. thug pug only did like 8 packs of the LU for each bank smh


Man I’m dying for that unicorn poop f2. Thanks for the heads up. I’ll do some more research

edit any of these banks listed take card…?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I’m dying for that unicorn poop f2. Thanks for the heads up. I’ll do some more research
> 
> edit any of these banks listed take card…?


Luscious does as well as terpy if ppl don’t pay for there’s and it pops back on the site


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 31, 2021)

Well im going to have to watch and yern. I had what i wanted in my cart and then emptied my cart instead of checking out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Luscious does as well as terpy if ppl don’t pay for there’s and it pops back on the site


How do people realy do cash payments? Stick a bill in a envelope and mail it? Seems sketch..


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How do people realy do cash payments? Stick a bill in a envelope and mail it? Seems sketch..


That’s how it started homie. Before this game became what it is now. Cash in envelope. Fold it up in some thick junk mail so mfers can’t see thru it. Shud be straight.


----------



## Azzman96 (Oct 31, 2021)

Good friend and gromie of mine hooked me up with an oz of his cut of sherb breath he found in two packs a couple of years back. After popping the jar I begged him for a cut, this is the shit hands down top tier! Like sherb terps but on steroids with heavy creaminess and heavy grape/dark berry notes and loads and loads of gas, this has to be testing high on terps... has anyone grown this and can share as it got me excited


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Wellgrownseeds.com has Deep V


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Oct 31, 2021)

I can now finally relax I finally got the Larrys Unicorn


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 31, 2021)

Got 2 packs of Unicorn Poop F2 from deeply rooted !


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2021)

Man. Out tricker treating with son. Missed deeply rooted. Damnit. All I want is the poop f2


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2021)

If anyone can find a pack of the poop f2 I’ll give you one fiddy

edit when the next drop hits can someone please grab me a pack? Mans word, and that’s really all a man can offer…, I’ll pay you tonight.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Oct 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> If anyone can find a pack of the poop f2 I’ll give you one fiddy







__





Thug Pug Genetics – TreeStars Souvenirs







treestarsseedbank.com




Drop at 7:20 EST


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2021)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Letting little man and ole lady fend for themselves for a minute. Sitting in the car. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wilson510 (Oct 31, 2021)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that larrys unicorn is elusive af lol gone in the first minute


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2021)

I fucking GOT IT!

about shit my pants. Had Larry and f2 and went to check out and entered everything and it said Larry was out of stock please edit cart!! I was like oh no please no.
But I modified in time and got the poop!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 31, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> View attachment 5019903
> pure michigan 2.0 great headache meds and stunna
> View attachment 5019904


How are the terps on this


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2021)

What have to the bank harvest mutual? Their site seems to have been down for a while now.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Oct 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What have to the bank harvest mutual? Their site seems to have been down for a while now.


Too many people on the site… that was one of the banks I tried to get my f2 and Larry from and the site was down a whole hr after the drop. Last site thats still waiting to drop is https://www.lusciousgenetics.com/thug-pug-genetics/


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What have to the bank harvest mutual? Their site seems to have been down for a while now.


They got a new website. Check out their ig


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 1, 2021)

Was sure growmer was going to bang everyone in the ass for at least 150 guess i'll be eating my humble pie for halloween


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 1, 2021)

Anyone pay with zelle? My first time using it… haven’t gotten email confirmation that they received my payment… hope they got it. Sent it to fernando at treestarsseedbank…


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 1, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Was sure growmer was going to bang everyone in the ass for at least 150 guess i'll be eating my humble pie for halloween


I was really surprised my self his cost is very reasonable….


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 1, 2021)

Has anyone who ordered from tree stars gotten payment confirmation? On the zelle app it says payment confirmed but I’ve emailed tree stars twice asking for confirmation and haven’t heard back and it’s been almost a day now… kinda worried. I for sure paid to the address they sent in the email along with my order confirmation.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Has anyone who ordered from tree stars gotten payment confirmation? On the zelle app it says payment confirmed but I’ve emailed tree stars twice asking for confirmation and haven’t heard back and it’s been almost a day now… kinda worried. I for sure paid to the address they sent in the email along with my order confirmation.


I know its tough but wait it out a bit. They just had apples and bannana drop, crane city, and thug drop. Over 100 ppl have sent more than onr message. Ive never had tree stars screw me over.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Has anyone who ordered from tree stars gotten payment confirmation? On the zelle app it says payment confirmed but I’ve emailed tree stars twice asking for confirmation and haven’t heard back and it’s been almost a day now… kinda worried. I for sure paid to the address they sent in the email along with my order confirmation.


I have used treestar can't recall if I used zelle, sometimes and can take a bit to confirm with email. Treestar is solid though, got all my packs from them. Give it till tomorrow morning.


----------



## XtraGood (Nov 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How do people realy do cash payments? Stick a bill in a envelope and mail it? Seems sketch..


I like to also yell "Send it!" at the USPS box for luck before I drive off but to each their own, has never failed me though.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Nov 2, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Has anyone who ordered from tree stars gotten payment confirmation? On the zelle app it says payment confirmed but I’ve emailed tree stars twice asking for confirmation and haven’t heard back and it’s been almost a day now… kinda worried. I for sure paid to the address they sent in the email along with my order confirmation.


It’s cool that’s how he does I’ve ordered from him in the past. He sucks at sending updates on Time but you’ll get your order he just takes a lil longer than most


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 2, 2021)

Reversing garlic breath 2.0 #10 1:1 sts works !
Some of the sacs are dropping pollen, going to harvest this branch in a couple days. I hit the branch’s not reversing with the 1 :1 again today..


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 2, 2021)

Got 3 Larry's Unicorn to hunt


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Nov 2, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Got 3 Larry's Unicorn to hunt


Dang bro why 3? he only made 8 packs of Larry for each bank with the Larry’s I wanted to grab 3-4 packs but only 1 cause I can make more with a nice male and female from the pack and I wanted other people to have a chance to get some. I’m not knocking you tho hope you do a journal so I can follow progress.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 3, 2021)

Peanut Butter Breath, was hoping it would be done in 2 weeks but looks like I got 3, maybe 4 to go. Dammit.


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Nov 3, 2021)

Any word on the luscious genetics drop?


----------



## Zilman (Nov 4, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> that may actually be what i go for. if mr stinky is death valley x cherry breath. then that deep v is 3 parts Death Valley.. hard


Is Death Valley indica?


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 4, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Is Death Valley indica?


Stativa dominate. Deathstar x sfv og. I got this off of google. I have no experience with the plant. Gromer has really put some work into into the deeb v it seems.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 4, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Stativa dominate. Deathstar x sfv og. I got this off of google. I have no experience with the plant. Gromer has really put some work into into the deeb v it seems.


Yes, I read Google, but I didn't understand how the cross of two indicas turned out to be a sativa.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 4, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Yes, I read Google, but I didn't understand how the cross of two indicas turned out to be a sativa.


Damn good csll! Gromer????


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 4, 2021)

Fuck it ill buy a pack and let u know


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 4, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Yes, I read Google, but I didn't understand how the cross of two indicas turned out to be a sativa.


Lol. Interesting comment. I’m now curious also.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2021)

Those are two hybrids and the offspring could land anywhere depending on selection.


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How do people realy do cash payments? Stick a bill in a envelope and mail it? Seems sketch..


GLG still doing it that way or money order. Works evrytime so far. as said, fold it, hide it, make it not obvious whats in the envelope


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 5, 2021)

I thought he was retired  is he back for good now? More drops coming? What were the prices of the packs? Normal price seemed to be $80 a pack


----------



## Jo3l (Nov 5, 2021)

Any one know where to get garlic breath or mule fuel ??


----------



## Zilman (Nov 5, 2021)

Why Unicorn Poop F2 so popular?

What is special about F2 seeds?


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 5, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Why Unicorn Poop F2 so popular?
> 
> What is special about F2 seeds?


The Unicorn Poop F1's were only sold for a short time and a lot of people found some good phenos in those packs, so the packs resale value went crazy. There's nothing particularly special about the F2 Unicorn Poops, people just want it because the F1 packs were good and popular. 

The real highlight of the drop is the Deep V. Gromer has done a decent amount of work on that strain from what I can see. I didnt pick up anything from this drop because I have thousands of Wedding Poop F2 seeds and a dozen older thugpug packs, but if I did pick something up it would be the Deep V. All these poop crosses don't really catch my interest since IME they have long flower times.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 5, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> The Unicorn Poop F1's were only sold for a short time and a lot of people found some good phenos in those packs, so the packs resale value went crazy. There's nothing particularly special about the F2 Unicorn Poops, people just want it because the F1 packs were good and popular.
> 
> The real highlight of the drop is the Deep V. Gromer has done a decent amount of work on that strain from what I can see. I didnt pick up anything from this drop because I have thousands of Wedding Poop F2 seeds and a dozen older thugpug packs, but if I did pick something up it would be the Deep V. All these poop crosses don't really catch my interest since IME they have long flower times.


Can you give me any personal tips or info for the unicorn poop? I scored a pack of f2s. Are they long flower time? Solid smoke?


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey, just fyi, more inventory popped up here for the drop. Just grabbed a pack of Add Water : https://www.breedersdirectseedco.com/


----------



## wilson510 (Nov 5, 2021)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Hey, just fyi, more inventory popped up here for the drop. Just grabbed a pack of Add Water : https://www.breedersdirectseedco.com/


thanks got 3 packs of billys unicorn


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Nov 5, 2021)

wilson510 said:


> thanks got 3 packs of billys unicorn


Nice. I was stuck between Billys Unicorn and Add Water. Both sounded great.


----------



## wilson510 (Nov 5, 2021)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Nice. I was stuck between Billys Unicorn and Add Water. Both sounded great.


anything with zkittlez in it comes out looking good


----------



## Seawood (Nov 5, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Reversing garlic breath 2.0 #10 1:1 sts works !
> Some of the sacs are dropping pollen, going to harvest this branch in a couple days. I hit the branch’s not reversing with the 1 :1 again today.. View attachment 5021307View attachment 5021309


Nice! Can you elaborate on the process you used? I’d like to do the same with a couple plants next run. I assume you made the STS yourself? How often did you spray and at what point during flowering? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 5, 2021)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Hey, just fyi, more inventory popped up here for the drop. Just grabbed a pack of Add Water : https://www.breedersdirectseedco.com/


never herd of that bank? Are they legit? Any one have luck with them in the past? Never even seen them on recent upcoming drop list. Was just terpy, oes , treestar, harvest and deeply.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 5, 2021)

Midwest_Gas said:


> never herd of that bank? Are they legit? Any one have luck with them in the past? Never even seen them on recent upcoming drop list. Was just terpy, oes , treestar, harvest and deeply.


Legit


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Nov 5, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Legit


Yup, legit. Great payment options as well.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 6, 2021)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Yup, legit. Great payment options as well.


And a beautiful owner


----------



## Zilman (Nov 6, 2021)

What is ThugPug's Instagram?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 6, 2021)

Has anyone’s tree star order shipped yet??

they emailed me a few days ago and said they got my payment but haven’t heard since then


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Nov 6, 2021)

Zilman said:


> And a beautiful owner


Oh damn! No joke


----------



## resinhead (Nov 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone pay with zelle? My first time using it… haven’t gotten email confirmation that they received my payment… hope they got it. Sent it to fernando at treestarsseedbank…


Buying from Treestars so far has been the worst experience I’ve had from a seedbank.

I was stoked to see they accepted credit cards so that is why I decided to use them. Caught the thug drop thanks to this thread.

Ordered on Halloween before midnight.
My credit card was charged and I received confirmation from Treestars.

Next day I get an email stating they need a picture of my ID and credit card before they will send seeds. That’s bullshit. I already paid. November 4th I get an email saying order has been shipped. That was Wednesday. As of today Saturday, usps says shipping label created but they have NOT BEEN SHIPPED.

Hembra would have had my seeds here by now, along with nice packaging and stellar freebies. I would not recommend using Treestars if you have another option


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 6, 2021)

OMFG some ass clown has a pack of f2 Uni Poop up for 1g on Strainly ! 

Makes me want to troll him or her or it about the pack just for being so fucking stupid !


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 6, 2021)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Oh damn! No joke



Pic?


----------



## Zilman (Nov 6, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Pic?


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Nov 7, 2021)

pure michigan 2.0 our keeper great for migraines big yield big flavor

yes doing some more x's soon to


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 8, 2021)

It’s really awesome that treestars created a tracking label four days ago, but it’d be even more better if they’d put those seeds in the outgoing mail box.


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

That Amazon syndrome is pervasive, huh?


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Nov 8, 2021)

Time to pheno hunt


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 8, 2021)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> View attachment 5024781 Time to pheno hunt


What bank did you get these from?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 8, 2021)

Just popped Truffle Breath (PBB x White Truffle) beans in the germinator. Fingers crossed for a good run


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Nov 8, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Just popped Truffle Breath (PBB x White Truffle) beans in the germinator. Fingers crossed for a good run


Damn that sounds like a great cross. Been looking for PBB seeds for days, just can't spend 700 for 10 seeds...


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 8, 2021)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Damn that sounds like a great cross. Been looking for PBB seeds for days, just can't spend 700 for 10 seeds...


Ive been growing out some crosses. I can see why they are expensive.


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Just popped Truffle Breath (PBB x White Truffle) beans in the germinator. Fingers crossed for a good run


Excited to hear how these turn out for you. Have a pack, but not sure I’m running them for a bit.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 9, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Excited to hear how these turn out for you. Have a pack, but not sure I’m running them for a bit.


They were the most recent pack i bought alongside from 3rd Coast Pure Michigan and Purple Garlic. I jist popped the Truffle Breaths because theyre fems and i wanma test a new tent that i can grow out all 10 beans


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

Treestars is saying they didn’t get my payment and yes they did

Edit what do I do now. I’m not gonna get scammed. No way. I paid, it’s in black and white, and the money is out of my bank account. This isn’t on me.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Treestars is saying they didn’t get my payment and yes they did
> View attachment 5025403
> Edit what do I do now. I’m not gonna get scammed. No way. I paid, it’s in black and white, and the money is out of my bank account. This isn’t on me.


I would email them back with that invoice! Check with your bank about a reverse.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I would email them back with that invoice! Check with your bank about a reverse.


I don’t want a reverse. I want the hundred dollar pack of thug pug that I worked hard to get. I worked hard to earn the money, I paid for the seeds, and I want what I payed for. I didn’t do anything wrong.

edit and I did email them what I just posted. Before I just sent the order confirmed sent to Fernando. But I clicked it and it gave me all this extra info as shown here. It’s FOR SURE legitimately paid for to the correct email address.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t want a reverse. I want the hundred dollar pack of thug pug that I worked hard to get. I worked hard to earn the money, I paid for the seeds, and I want what I payed for. I didn’t do anything wrong.


Didn’t say you did, show them that you paid and they got their money of course give them the chance to make it right, you do have recourse but you need to hurry. Time is of the essence.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Didn’t say you did, show them that you paid and they got their money of course give them the chance to make it right, you do have recourse but you need to hurry. Time is of the essence.


I’m not saying you said I did, I’m just saying I know In my heart and my wallet, I followed the directions sent to me, first time using zelle, been biting nails since the moment I sent payment, and I’ve been in contact with them for ten days now. Ive had tracking number for 5 days but they never took box to post office. Ive waited now going on 11 days after FOR SURE payment sent, and haven’t even gotten shipping confirmation. Ive done my best man. Ive been begging for help on here all week and have done what’s been instructed. Even on Instagram dude messaged me over a week ago and said “I don’t usually do DMs but I wanted to reassure you that you’re good” after I asked for order payment confirmation!


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Didn’t say you did, show them that you paid and they got their money of course give them the chance to make it right, you do have recourse but you need to hurry. Time is of the essence.


Sorry Moab. I have never had a problem with them. Im pretty confident you wont get taken and im sure they will load you up w freebies to make it right.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Sorry Moab. I have never had a problem with them. Im pretty confident you wont get taken and im sure they will load you up w freebies to make it right.


I swear on my son I paid to the damn people that treestars told me to pay to. I’d NEVER heard of it used zelle. I did it and was so excited to for this drop. I minded my p’s and q’s. I asked questions because I didn’t want to get ripped. I for have payment sent numbers and blah blah blah. I cannot be lied to and say I didn’t pay because I literally did. It’s in the bank. Its in the zelle. I paid. To the right people. Why are they blatantly lying to me? Where’s the mistake? I sent 110 dollars to their zelle account.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not saying you said I did, I’m just saying I know In my heart and my wallet, I followed the directions sent to me, first time using zelle, been biting nails since the moment I sent payment, and I’ve been in contact with them for ten days now. Ive had tracking number for 5 days but they never took box to post office. Ive waited now going on 11 days after FOR SURE payment sent, and haven’t even gotten shipping confirmation. Ive done my best man. Ive been begging for help on here all week and have done what’s been instructed. Even on Instagram dude messaged me over a week ago and said “I don’t usually do DMs but I wanted to reassure you that you’re good” after I asked for order payment confirmation!
> View attachment 5025423


Based on what I have heard you kinda just have to hold your nuts and wait. Kinda like ordering from attitude back in the day. I hear they’re pretty good though also, as far as follow through. Sometimes the mail just as weird crap too but that was a pretty big drop they have a lot of orders to fill.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Based on what I have heard you kinda just have to hold your nuts and wait. Kinda like ordering from attitude back in the day. I hear they’re pretty good though also, as far as follow through. Sometimes the mail just as weird crap too but that was a pretty big drop they have a lot of orders to fill.


Treestars is literally emailing me and saying “the owner says we didn’t get your payment”

that’s when I sent him concrete evidence…. Yuh they did. Waiting to hear back. I shouldn’t have to jump through hoops when I paid my hard earned money. I’m not scamming. I chainsaw trees for a living. I work hard and except to get what I paid for.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2021)

Preaching to the choir brother!


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

Where’s the error other than treestars trying to lie to a man who can prove the lie to be untrue? This is a real business, treestars, is that correct? You can’t steal from the working man. This isn’t the first time this has happened to me and I don’t know what I do to deserve being bent over and having a dong stuck in my anus unwillingly. I work hard, pay hard, and show respect and say please and thank you and get fucking ripped off. Man.


----------



## Qube (Nov 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Treestars is saying they didn’t get my payment and yes they did
> View attachment 5025403
> Edit what do I do now. I’m not gonna get scammed. No way. I paid, it’s in black and white, and the money is out of my bank account. This isn’t on me.


FYI, your info is clearly visible. You may want to re-edit that photo.


----------



## Qube (Nov 9, 2021)

They are dropping on SHN as I'm typing this.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

Qube said:


> FYI, your info is clearly visible. You may want to re-edit that photo.


Thank you for the info. I have no (or shitty) credit, and live in a mobile home. Not a lot worth stealing my identity etc. I guess I should care but I mean. The point is I’m a man of my word and I paid the shit.


----------



## Faeux (Nov 9, 2021)

Unicorn Poop F2 flew by, no surprise there!


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 9, 2021)

Faeux said:


> Unicorn Poop F2 flew by, no surprise there!


Larry too. I saw Deep V is sold out on treestars now. Glad i got in on that.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Larry too. I saw Deep V is sold out on treestars now. Glad i got in on that.


Treestars? I wish they’d send the order I paid for. Do they often not send people’s paid orders?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 9, 2021)

Ole ladys bank account. I paid it. Do the math. It’s not pending. Why are treestars trying to say I didn’t pay when mans word I paid. I can’t lie about this stuff.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole ladys bank account. I paid it. Do the math. It’s not pending. Why are treestars trying to say I didn’t pay when mans word I paid. I can’t lie about this stuff.
> View attachment 5025586


I dont mean to be disrespectful but maybe we should get back to Thug. Treestars fucked u, it sucks. I would post on thier thread or make a thread to warn others.


----------



## misojuanee619 (Nov 9, 2021)

Managed to score some Unicorn Poop f2 seeds on SHN but it took about 40 minutes to load my cart & check out due to all the traffic. Congrats to whoever managed to get some, even if there was a premium.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 9, 2021)

I would never order anything from treestars that's just me. Terpy, glo, phenohut, luscious, harvest mutual, heavily connected, thinktank, blackdogseed reserve, neptune, oh and breeders direct is good too. These are all I've personally ordered from and always recieved what I ordered and then some.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I would never order anything from treestars that's just me. Terpy, glo, phenohut, luscious, harvest mutual, heavily connected, thinktank, blackdogseed reserve, neptune, oh and breeders direct is good too. These are all I've personally ordered from and always recieved what I ordered and then some.


Here's my go to list of bank for anyone the wants to know...I see posts like, "what are good seedbanks to use?" alot... I do use treestar a few times by the way, never has a problem but doesn't mean you wouldn't. I just recently used hembra for the third time and they are super fast and reliable, I got my seed in like 3 or 4 days coast to coast. This list is is no order like best to worst or anything, just typed as the popped into my head. 


Theseedsource
Terpyseeds
TSCNOVELTIES 
Phenohutseedbank 
Seedsherenow
Oregon elite seeds
Insaneseeds
Heritageseedbank
Hembragenetics
Area51seedbank
Deeplyrootedseedbank
Harvestmutual
Soaknbeans
Artizenseedbank
Seedbankforhumanity
Neptuneseedbank
jbcseeds( priorly know as bean company)
Truenorthseedbank
Greatlakegenetics
Horrorseedbank(seeds of horror)
Treestar
Gloseedbank(use glo with caution these day)


----------



## howchill (Nov 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Treestars is saying they didn’t get my payment and yes they did
> 
> Edit what do I do now. I’m not gonna get scammed. No way. I paid, it’s in black and white, and the money is out of my bank account. This isn’t on me.


I’d email them a bunch comment on your Instagram post and maybe make a few post so other people don’t go through the same


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 10, 2021)

@Moabfighter just saw where he posted he had some personal shit going on and is getting things going. I think he had a baby girl. If so I'm sure he will fix it. Seems legit.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> @Moabfighter just saw where he posted he had some personal shit going on and is getting things going. I think he had a baby girl. If so I'm sure he will fix it. Seems legit.


I’m not even worried about all that. Congrats to him, but don’t say I didn’t pay when I can show proof from bank, zelle, and the treestars site that I indeed confirmed payment. I have a busted ass old iPhone. I can’t make up these imagines of legitimacy im showing them. We will see I guess. I told them I didn’t know what more proof I could provide, not that I should even have to do so….. and asked for thugpug direct email. And didn’t say thank you at the end of my email, so , I’m serious.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

Any time I order seeds. I’m prepared to eat the bullet if something happens. And I live in a legal state and still I have that in the back of my mind. It sux. But at least it’s only 100 bucks. I mean. Try to get your seeds. But if not. Lesson learned. 



Dividedsky said:


> Here's my go to list of bank for anyone the wants to know...I see posts like, "what are good seedbanks to use?" alot... I do use treestar a few times by the way, never has a problem but doesn't mean you wouldn't. I just recently used hembra for the third time and they are super fast and reliable, I got my seed in like 3 or 4 days coast to coast. This list is is no order like best to worst or anything, just typed as the popped into my head.
> 
> 
> Theseedsource
> ...


This awesome. Been waiting for someone to post something like this.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2021)

Im not sure if they still charge it but my brother wanted to order from treestar and apparently they said its a $75 charge to use credit card to pay. Not sure if my bro is tripping or not but when he told me I'd laughed. Fuck that lmao


----------



## misojuanee619 (Nov 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's my go to list of bank for anyone the wants to know...I see posts like, "what are good seedbanks to use?" alot... I do use treestar a few times by the way, never has a problem but doesn't mean you wouldn't. I just recently used hembra for the third time and they are super fast and reliable, I got my seed in like 3 or 4 days coast to coast. This list is is no order like best to worst or anything, just typed as the popped into my head.
> 
> 
> Theseedsource
> ...


 Thanks for this list! There’s a couple here that I didn’t know or have been meaning to check out. I’ve really been wanting to hit up GLO since I found out about them recently for some Compound Genetics but saw somewhere on here that it’s been kind of unreliable on the customer service side


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2021)

misojuanee619 said:


> Thanks for this list! There’s a couple here that I didn’t know or have been meaning to check out. I’ve really been wanting to hit up GLO since I found out about them recently for some Compound Genetics but saw somewhere on here that it’s been kind of unreliable on the customer service side


Ya I've heard glo has been mia for a month and not getting back to anyone so I wouldn't order from glo actually. Wanted to seeif anyone has been getting the glo STDEEAALLSSS emails, last one I got was mid October, seems like glo really went away this time.

JBCseeds( was previously james seed company, meant to write earlier)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2021)

i just want the seeds I paid for. The fuck expecting to possibly be robbed and stolen from buying a legal product? First time I ever heard that one. 

What’s the direct thug pug email? This is bologna. There’s 0.000000 chance my payment didn’t go through. So I’ve been scammed by an official vendor and can prove it.


----------



## Osage420 (Nov 10, 2021)

I bought 4 packs of the Thug Pug drop...2 unicorn f2, add water, and deep v. Of the 3 strains which would you pop first? Limited space and can only pop one pack.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> I bought 4 packs of the Thug Pug drop...2 unicorn f2, add water, and deep v. Of the 3 strains which would you pop first? Limited space and can only pop one pack.


Unicorn poop so if you can get a female you can help a fellow grasshopper out.


----------



## misojuanee619 (Nov 10, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> I bought 4 packs of the Thug Pug drop...2 unicorn f2, add water, and deep v. Of the 3 strains which would you pop first? Limited space and can only pop one pack.


 Probs the f2 since you doubled up. Good choice.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 10, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> I bought 4 packs of the Thug Pug drop...2 unicorn f2, add water, and deep v. Of the 3 strains which would you pop first? Limited space and can only pop one pack.


Well there is a few different options. One you can run one of the f2 now as mentioned before and one later. Or you can run one of the other 2 packs and possibly run both f2s at the same time later if space allows.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2021)

A auction guy who I know is straight is gonna help me. 120 for either road apples, deep v, or add water. What is the most unique. I picked road apples but am sort of thinking deep v. LMK ASAP so I can get it straight. Looking for most likely bag appeal and something that looks “staple” killer thug pug. Help thanks. Maybe I should go deep v incase treestars makes it right so I can have a unicorn poop and another strain with no poop. But that Apple fritter I hear is great. Thanks


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> A auction guy who I know is straight is gonna help me. 120 for either road apples, deep v, or add water. What is the most unique. I picked road apples but am sort of thinking deep v. LMK ASAP so I can get it straight. Looking for most likely bag appeal and something that looks “staple” killer thug pug. Help thanks. Maybe I should go deep v incase treestars makes it right so I can have a unicorn poop and another strain with no poop. But that Apple fritter I hear is great. Thanks


I would guess Deep V will be more alike. You should get more phenotypes out of the road apples or add water. I was initially excited about the deep water but went with the work Gromer put into the Deep V.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I've heard glo has been mia for a month and not getting back to anyone so I wouldn't order from glo actually. Wanted to seeif anyone has been getting the glo STDEEAALLSSS emails, last one I got was mid October, seems like glo really went away this time.
> 
> JBCseeds( was previously james seed company, meant to write earlier)


I haven't gotten any emails or post from him recently.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> i just want the seeds I paid for. The fuck expecting to possibly be robbed and stolen from buying a legal product? First time I ever heard that one.
> 
> What’s the direct thug pug email? This is bologna. There’s 0.000000 chance my payment didn’t go through. So I’ve been scammed by an official vendor and can prove it.


Bro, one look at your screenshot and I can tell you are following a scam page. Why is there a "." In the dashes on treestars name?


Edit, I checked it out and it actually looks legit. Hope it sorts out, just don't get shitty with the guy, thats not gonna get you anywhere


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Bro, one look at your screenshot and I can tell you are following a scam page. Why is there a "." In the dashes on treestars name?
> 
> 
> Edit, I checked it out and it actually looks legit. Hope it sorts out, just don't get shitty with the guy, thats not gonna get you anywhere


2nd this dude^ I've emailed with treestar and he gotten back to me and was pretty chill. You definitely don't want to come at people in a state of anger because that won't get you anywhere.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 11, 2021)

Last Puta Day 33 

Lower lower


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 11, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Bro, one look at your screenshot and I can tell you are following a scam page. Why is there a "." In the dashes on treestars name?
> 
> 
> Edit, I checked it out and it actually looks legit. Hope it sorts out, just don't get shitty with the guy, thats not gonna get you anywhere





Dividedsky said:


> 2nd this dude^ I've emailed with treestar and he gotten back to me and was pretty chill. You definitely don't want to come at people in a state of anger because that won't get you anywhere.



i dont like being mean to anyone, guys. If I ever offend anyone on here, it’s my dry sense of humor. I’m not a mean guy. I can’t kick many peoples ass. I have a family, 6yr son, and work hard, try to be the best man all around I can be.

however. When I pay for a product, I expect to receive it. Fuck stealing from a man. From anyone. You cannot be a thief. Nor a liar. I can’t keep up with day to day activities let alone being a liar or scammer. To have someone telling me via email I didn’t pay, they didn’t get it….. when I know and can show, for an undeniable fact, that I am correct, and to still not have my paid for package on the way, pisses me off. It should make anyone mad.

am I emailing saying eat my dick, refund me? No. I’m emailing saying yo dog, I for sure paid, I showed the proof, just drop that pack of seeds in the outgoing box and all be well. Not too much to ask.

one of my close buddies said they probably don’t have the pack to send. But I don’t care. They gotta make another unicorn poop f2 pack for my paid order. For a verified vendor, my pack should be sitting in the box they gave me tracking for….Many many days ago now lol. I paid 12 days ago. Send me my fucking package and stop giving me the the run around, treestars.


----------



## Osage420 (Nov 12, 2021)

If anyone is looking for Deep V there is a pack on Breeder's Direct Seed Co.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 12, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> If anyone is looking for Deep V there is a pack on Breeder's Direct Seed Co.


How it looks when grow? Have somebody a photo?


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 12, 2021)

Glukie breath. Top got alittle close to the light, small light bleach, moved it over from the light but was 2 late.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 12, 2021)

G.B2.0 #3 is a female

#2 a male 
Gonna put #1 in the flower tent soon and have a rooted clone of the other 2. Will keep the male around 4 a proper flower sometime next year


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 12, 2021)

10/10 Truffle Breath seeds germ'd and in in the tent. The seeds were all very healthy, big dark and covered in tiger stripes. All germ'd within 3 days most popped within 12hrs. No special method just planted directly into coco plugs.

Lets hope they live up to hype. I suppose this isnt technically Thug gear so I won't continue to shit up this thread too much with them

Lets hope they live up to hype


----------



## OGMidas (Nov 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> i dont like being mean to anyone, guys. If I ever offend anyone on here, it’s my dry sense of humor. I’m not a mean guy. I can’t kick many peoples ass. I have a family, 6yr son, and work hard, try to be the best man all around I can be.
> 
> however. When I pay for a product, I expect to receive it. Fuck stealing from a man. From anyone. You cannot be a thief. Nor a liar. I can’t keep up with day to day activities let alone being a liar or scammer. To have someone telling me via email I didn’t pay, they didn’t get it….. when I know and can show, for an undeniable fact, that I am correct, and to still not have my paid for package on the way, pisses me off. It should make anyone mad.
> 
> ...


Yo you're having the same issue too? I paid on the second and received a tracking number but since then it still says label created. A day or two after that they were emailing me for payment and I had to tell them how I sent proof of payment over already and they already confirmed with me. 
2 packs of unicorn poop, 2 packs of deep v so I'm just wondering where everyones packs are cause read the comments on the Instagram posts we're not the only ones.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 12, 2021)

If you guys went thru terpy. Their entire website is down. Just so you know


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> If you guys went thru terpy. Their entire website is down. Just so you know


It’s treestars. Can someone else ask them where my order is? They’ve ghosted me since I asked for thug pug direct email


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 13, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s treestars. Can someone else ask them where my order is? They’ve ghosted me since I asked for thug pug direct email


Is this them?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 14, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Is this them?
> 
> View attachment 5028172
> 
> ...


That’s them. I wish they’d stop worrying about taking more of peoples money before they’d worry about sending out orders folks paid for two weeks ago.

I have a pack of road Apples coming from an auction vendor who hooked me up with seedbank price and he gave me tracking and it’s on the way…. Two weeks faster than a verified vendor. Lmao


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s them. I wish they’d stop worrying about taking more of peoples money before they’d worry about sending out orders folks paid for two weeks ago.
> 
> I have a pack of road Apples coming from an auction vendor who hooked me up with seedbank price and he gave me tracking and it’s on the way…. Two weeks faster than a verified vendor. Lmao


Blowing someone's email up when they just had a baby will not make them speed up. Seed banks are small companies and not Amazon. Life happens sometimes and you should have some patience. I know it sucks because I have been in your situation too, but I gave it time and everything has always worked out in the end. Be human and give them time and if you can't wait anymore then call your bank and get your money back. Complaining will get you no where, especially with someone that had something as important as their child's birth come up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 14, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Blowing someone's email up when they just had a baby will not make them speed up. Seed banks are small companies and not Amazon. Life happens sometimes and you should have some patience. I know it sucks because I have been in your situation too, but I gave it time and everything has always worked out in the end. Be human and give them time and if you can't wait anymore then call your bank and get your money back. Complaining will get you no where, especially with someone that had something as important as their child's birth come up.


Their child was born yesterday or day before. Two weeks after I paid, ten days after they gave me tracking. Not my fault their workers didn’t…… take my package to the post office? Business is business and don’t offer a product, take my money, give me tracking, if you can’t provide the service. On top of them giving me BS saying they didn’t get my payment, when they did.

blew their email up when they said I didn’t pay. Long before the baby came.


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Nov 14, 2021)

@Moabfighter geezuz bro..chill


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Their child was born yesterday or day before. Two weeks after I paid, ten days after they gave me tracking. Not my fault their workers didn’t…… take my package to the post office? Business is business and don’t offer a product, take my money, give me tracking, if you can’t provide the service. On top of them giving me BS saying they didn’t get my payment, when they did.
> 
> blew their email up when they said I didn’t pay. Long before the baby came.


You sound like you are pretty new to buying seeds.

It's pretty common for banks to create the tracking numbers for all their orders then schedule a pickup and send them all out like once or twice a week instead of sending a couple out every day. I'm not sure about tree star but some banks take about a week or so to get your order sent out. Sounds like they made a mistake and right before sending your order out they mixed something up and thought you didn't pay. Then when you started emailing them that's when the one guy had his kid and the other 2 got the flu. All you gotta do is send them the proof of payment and be patient, wait for them to fix it before getting angry and accusing them of anything.

GLO (untill very recently) was one of everyone's favorite banks here. That guy takes two weeks to a month to send your order, and pretty much ignores all emails about where your order is. He will even post stuff on his site that he doesn't even have yet. I admit people like GLO because of his prices but my point is there are a lot of banks that are slow and do strange things, that doesn't mean they are ripping you off. These are small businesses ran by stoners.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 14, 2021)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> @Moabfighter geezuz bro..chill


209 Stockton California baby home of the legendary Diaz Brothers, and Treestars…..

What’s up


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 14, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> You sound like you are pretty new to buying seeds.
> 
> It's pretty common for banks to create the tracking numbers for all their orders then schedule a pickup and send them all out like once or twice a week instead of sending a couple out every day. I'm not sure about tree star but some banks take about a week or so to get your order sent out. Sounds like they made a mistake and right before sending your order out they mixed something up and thought you didn't pay. Then when you started emailing them that's when the one guy had his kid and the other 2 got the flu. All you gotta do is send them the proof of payment and be patient, wait for them to fix it before getting angry and accusing them of anything.
> 
> GLO (untill very recently) was one of everyone's favorite banks here. That guy takes two weeks to a month to send your order, and pretty much ignores all emails about where your order is. He will even post stuff on his site that he doesn't even have yet. I admit people like GLO because of his prices but my point is there are a lot of banks that are slow and do strange things, that doesn't mean they are ripping you off. These are small businesses ran by stoners.


my poop f2 from treestar came last week. so i can see why dude is peeved


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 14, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> my poop f2 from treestar came last week. so i can see why dude is peeved


You got yours from treestars?

Well shit. If they send a load a week as the person a few posts up said @LeftOurEyes they shoulda sent mine also…… right?


----------



## Token Dankies (Nov 14, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> pure michigan 2.0 our keeper great for migraines big yield big flavor
> 
> yes doing some more x's soon to
> View attachment 5023981


How do we get one of those? Had facial reconstructive surgery from an injury and could definitely use something for migraines. I refuse to take the pills they gave me after the effects that it had on me.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 14, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> my poop f2 from treestar came last week. so i can see why dude is peeved


I totally understand being annoyed by the whole situation, just seems like this was a honest mistake on Tree Stars side but now he's acting like they are stealing from him on purpose.



Moabfighter said:


> You got yours from treestars?
> 
> Well shit. If they send a load a week as the person a few posts up said @LeftOurEyes they shoulda sent mine also…… right?


They mixed something up, can't make it any more clearer for you than that. Your order would have gone out like everyone else's but they obviously made a mistake somewhere. They said in the IG post that he'd be back to orders and emails on Tuesday so you should give them time to respond to your screen shot of payment to see if they make it right before you act like they are stealing from you. I totally understand your frustration, but most times if you are patient and polite everything will get worked out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 14, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I totally understand being annoyed by the whole situation, just seems like this was a honest mistake on Tree Stars side but now he's acting like they are stealing from him on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> They mixed something up, can't make it any more clearer for you than that. Your order would have gone out like everyone else's but they obviously made a mistake somewhere. They said in the IG post that he'd be back to orders and emails on Tuesday so you should give them time to respond to your screen shot of payment to see if they make it right before you act like they are stealing from you. I totally understand your frustration, but most times if you are patient and polite everything will get worked out.


yep. They mixed something up and I didn’t.

I just need my package I paid for and there’d be…. Zero issues. Pretty simple.

I’m not the only one. Have three DMs on IG people being ghosted and two on here. We all paid. We all want our package.


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 15, 2021)

Should this stuff not be in a TreeStars thread or something? I don’t get what the fuck people in this thread or a Treestar thread are supposed to do for you. Put your big boy pants on and handle the situation on your own.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 16, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Where’s the error other than treestars trying to lie to a man who can prove the lie to be untrue? This is a real business, treestars, is that correct? You can’t steal from the working man. This isn’t the first time this has happened to me and I don’t know what I do to deserve being bent over and having a dong stuck in my anus unwillingly. I work hard, pay hard, and show respect and say please and thank you and get fucking ripped off. Man.


This right here is why i go with ordering breeder direct only but then again . I spend what most people would consider insane amounts of money on drops that i really want and if not from them ie the breeder it's not worth my time . Not that i spend like some of these big legal facilities mind you 5 to 10 grand is a drop in the bucket for them .

Their are a few who carry Thug Pugs gear that don't rip people off out right @Terpyseeds @theseedsource1.2 , @ Neptuneseedbank , @harvestMutal , Oregon Elite seeds , although some if not all will hold packs hostage to sell for a higher price down the line but hey that is business. .


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 16, 2021)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> Dang bro why 3? he only made 8 packs of Larry for each bank with the Larry’s I wanted to grab 3-4 packs but only 1 cause I can make more with a nice male and female from the pack and I wanted other people to have a chance to get some. I’m not knocking you tho hope you do a journal so I can follow progress.


I pheno hunt them


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 16, 2021)

Putabreath 2.0 getting faded..


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Nov 16, 2021)

2 a piece

one wedding poop gone , one remains


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Nov 16, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> 209 Stockton California baby home of the legendary Diaz Brothers, and Treestars…..
> 
> What’s up


im a big fan of Diaz bros. 209 all day!


----------



## BCGreenGuy (Nov 17, 2021)

FYI: Unicorn Poop F2 / line just dropped at lusciousgenetics.


----------



## BCGreenGuy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sorry, I just refresh the page and these are already gone. Luckily I got my self a pack but they were sold out in minutes. Other crosses still yet to drop. 



BCGreenGuy said:


> FYI: Unicorn Poop F2 line just dropped at lusciousgenetics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2021)

Midwest_Gas said:


> Putabreath 2.0 getting faded..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029827


This looks alot like my 2nd pheno of the original puta breath


----------



## misojuanee619 (Nov 17, 2021)

Road Apples & Add Water available at Luscious Genetics! $100 out the door


----------



## thujux (Nov 18, 2021)

Billy’s Unicorn is up


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 18, 2021)

thujux said:


> Billy’s Unicorn is up


My mind read Larrys. My fingers were flicking faster than the a 16 yr old fingers on a movie date. Order confirmed. Fuck yea! Check invoice. "You Idiot"


----------



## misojuanee619 (Nov 18, 2021)

thujux said:


> Billy’s Unicorn is up


Got that & Deep V plus Add Water & Road Apples yesterday.


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 18, 2021)

Got Unicorn Poop F2, Fatso bx2, and my cut of Garlic Breath 2.0 #10 s1s to hunt next round.


----------



## Jo3l (Nov 19, 2021)

Any one know where I could get UP f2 in canada


----------



## BCGreenGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

@Jo3l I grabbed the Billy cross from treestarsseedbank and the unicorn poop from lusciousgenetics.com. Both orders are on their way to Canada now. FYI: Also got an email from Terpy today saying that they are going to be doing a restock today at 4:20 EST. Good luck


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jo3l said:


> Any one know where I could get UP f2 in canada


Buy from someone who grabbed a pack best bet


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 22, 2021)

Glukie breath. Coulda went maybe another week to 70 days but my veg tent is so over crowded just is what it is.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 22, 2021)

My treestars order is in transit three weeks after payment.

Never give up. Never let a boy attempt to steal your money. If we all bend over and take it, those fuckers will become even more rich. By stealing.

Don’t order from treestars ever.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 22, 2021)

Isn’t treestar one of the more reputable spots?
sounds a human error happened. And it was corrected when everyone was on the same page. Happy to hear your order pull though


----------



## Silencio (Nov 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Isn’t treestar one of the more reputable spots?
> sounds a human error happened. And it was corrected when everyone was on the same page. Happy to hear your order pull though


Luscious genetics best IMO. I had an order get _delayed _shipping to Canada and they re-sent my entire order. The original order eventually arrived so I hit them up and they let me keep it! Double thugpug packs! 

Oregon Elite Seeds told me to fuck off when my order went missing. Lost $300+


----------



## misojuanee619 (Nov 23, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Luscious genetics best IMO. I had an order get _delayed _shipping to Canada and they re-sent my entire order. The original order eventually arrived so I hit them up and they let me keep it! Double thugpug packs!
> 
> Oregon Elite Seeds told me to fuck off when my order went missing. Lost $300+


I ordered from them for the first time for the Thug Pug drop. Ordered packs Wednesday/Thursday and got them in SoCal by Saturday


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 5034836


Bro, stop crying. Dude had a baby, and you got your shit. People lose 1k+ dollar orders due to customs all the time and don't complain as much as you over 100 dollars


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 25, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Bro, stop crying. Dude had a baby, and you got your shit. People lose 1k+ dollar orders due to customs all the time and don't complain as much as you over 100 dollars


lol I had to put him on the ignore list cause I got tired of hearing that the world was out to get him instead of, you know, a honest mistake by someone instead.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 27, 2021)

Goddamn stop fucking whingeing about it it has nothing to do with thug pug and youve clogged this thread up enough


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 29, 2021)

Anyway back to the plants 
PBB Pregnant


Puta Breath (Lake Worth Cut) Week 7


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 29, 2021)

#3 Garlic Breath 2.0 almost missed this one on the first run last winter, does great in hot weather. cherry cake terps and crazy foxtail bud structure. Day 53 

Reversal of # 10 didn’t go the best, a lot of mostly sterile pollen, collected some pollen for the next run…
Probably got a couple 100 #10 x # 10 s1s seeds tho.. you can see a couple seeds on #3 not many … doing another reversal next run and some testing of the fems.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 29, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> #3 Garlic Breath 2.0 almost missed this one on the first run last winter, does great in hot weather. cherry cake terps and crazy foxtail bud structure. Day 53
> View attachment 5037422
> Reversal of # 10 didn’t go the best, a lot of mostly sterile pollen, collected some pollen for the next run…
> Probably got a couple 100 #10 x # 10 s1s seeds tho.. you can see a couple seeds on #3 not many … doing another reversal next run and some testing of the fems.


I bet you find some fire in that couple hundred tol something unique


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 30, 2021)

Think my GB2.0 female is done stretch really took off just a but taller then my pineapple thai leaning topdawg stuff in the tent with it, like the node spacing. I'm gonna put #1 in the tent 2 sex now been slacking on it


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 1, 2021)

Puta Breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 1, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Puta Breath
> 
> View attachment 5038962
> View attachment 5038963
> View attachment 5038964


Nice mids brah


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice mids brah


I try my dude. These girls are smothering the gas as fuck by crane . Crane is already purping and frosting up nice. Not a lot of pisils though. Could be light deps from the putas


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 2, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I try my dude. These girls are smothering the gas as fuck by crane . Crane is already purping and frosting up nice. Not a lot of pisils though. Could be light deps from the putas


Those putas some serious trichome action, I have to run some thugpug again soon always fun running the original studley spewright crosses, never know what gems are to come. What are you running from crane? I want to grab some of their new packs but can't justify spending $250-3 on 6 beans. Would rather spend that grabbing 3 packs of solfire,surfr or raw.


----------



## TugthePup (Dec 2, 2021)

Labrynth has Thug Pug on bogo


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Those putas some serious trichome action, I have to run some thugpug again soon always fun running the original studley spewright crosses, never know what gems are to come. What are you running from crane? I want to grab some of their new packs but can't justify spending $250-3 on 6 beans. Would rather spend that grabbing 3 packs of solfire,surfr or raw.


Running GAF I bought a pack of Fire Zhit someone on here ran the pack. I think he said it was okay. I'm hoping these are fire. A friend of mine is a Tester for Crane . He said pop all my crane crosses now. After these gaf I'm popping redeye bbicc or 3 packs of brainstew for a nice little hunt.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 3, 2021)

Garlic Breath 2.0 closet experiments. First time ever using LED (thank you @Marq1340). Normally I’d clone all plants before flowering to keep my favorite… but since this grow wasn’t looking too hot. I decided to just select two males and let it pollinate the females. Two males for more diversity in the offspring. One of the males started showing some pistils just the day before pollen began dropping so he was culled for fear of hermie traits. Luckily the only male that threw pollen was the best male in the pack. Good squatty branchy structure, not the first to show sex, and super stinky stem rub. I let him throw pollen for 4 or 5 days, collected a little bit and culled that dude too.
The grow is looking a little better now, I had to ditch the organic soil used in veg and start feeding some salts but it’s working… So if everything stays on track I got F2’s for any of you bros who’ve been posting here on this thread.

Edit: day 16 of flower. Male first started dropping pollen on day 15 and was culled day 19


----------



## resinhead (Dec 3, 2021)

I forgot to show you bros this pic of the last time I popped a pack of thug pug last winter. I had my pheno hunt narrowed down to these 4 … Can you guess which strain? Can you guess which one I kept?


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 3, 2021)

resinhead said:


> I forgot to show you bros this pic of the last time I popped a pack of thug pug last winter. I had my pheno hunt narrowed down to these 4 … Can you guess which strain? Can you guess which one I kept?View attachment 5039978


Pbb or pure michigan


----------



## resinhead (Dec 3, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Pbb or pure michigan


yep pm2.0 . The pbb is in the vault


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 3, 2021)

I harvested the feminized garlic breath 2.0 pollen. The trim bin and tin foil works pretty good.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 3, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I harvested the feminized garlic breath 2.0 pollen. The trim bin and tin foil works pretty good.
> View attachment 5040041View attachment 5040039


I like that nail polish bottle idea.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2021)

My buddy accidentally made a cross of my cut of meat breath and also peanut butter studley with a male of lit farms cherry payton ..lol. He just had a kid so was very busy and wasn't keeping up checking on plants thoroughly I guess.
So there's
Meat breath x cherry payton(lit farms)
PBB studley x cherry payton
Cherry payton x cherry payton
If anyone want to try some viable seed let me know, don't think there's a lot.. like under 100- they're free.


----------



## RadioWaves (Dec 3, 2021)

Deep V still available at luscious Deep V


----------



## howchill (Dec 7, 2021)

Jefe de jefes said:


> 2 a pieceView attachment 5029878
> 
> one wedding poop gone , one remains


Stinky putang


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> My buddy accidentally made a cross of my cut of meat breath and also peanut butter studley with a male of lit farms cherry payton ..lol. He just had a kid so was very busy and wasn't keeping up checking on plants thoroughly I guess.
> So there's
> Meat breath x cherry payton(lit farms)
> PBB studley x cherry payton
> ...


Is there any pix of his meatbreath selection on this forum? Gary Payton Dom crossed to Thugpug does sound dank


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 7, 2021)

500-2000$ a pack? I mean, cmon, make your money... but ...


----------



## Growgirlcanada (Dec 7, 2021)

Hey just letting everyone know I am doing a giveaway next week on my IG page for a pack of Purple Pug


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Growgirlcanada said:


> Hey just letting everyone know I am doing a giveaway next week on my IG page for a pack of Purple Pug


Show Bob's for puta pollen? Just kidding. I can't believe Scott would do such a thing.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 14, 2021)

Pollinated G.B2.0 just starting to fade to purp leaves. Day 31. 5 plants under a 200 watt panel… 40 watts per plant!


----------



## Kalkwerk (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't know where should i drop this pics but it should be cool here as it is pbb x tagalongz (oreoz x pbb)

Carvers - tree1four genetics.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXeAkhALIhe/


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 14, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> I don't know where should i drop this pics but it should be cool here as it is pbb x tagalongz (oreoz x pbb)
> 
> Carvers - tree1four genetics.
> 
> ...


No it belongs in a tree 1 4 thread..... takes 2 man's crosses and now he's a breeder


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 15, 2021)

#3 garlic breath 2.0 probably can go 11-12 weeks. Cut it day 70.


I really like how it foxtails. cherry cake terps mellow creeper indica high.


----------



## Jo3l (Dec 15, 2021)

Amazing! Can't wait to pop my GB (not 2.0 tho) !!!!!! That looks top


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 16, 2021)

Meatbreath Bagseed SHEEESH , Need to reveg a lower peice to save it..


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 16, 2021)

Just finished my 2nd run of my Wedding Poop keeper and a full pack hunt of peanutbutter breath. This is the mother to the Wedding poop F2's I made with 2 males I selected. Great structure, yield, bag appeal, potency, and terps. This pheno is wedding cake dominant and is very sturdy requiring next to nothing for support during flower. Tried 11/13light schedule to shorten the flower and took 1 clone to day 77 and a 2nd clone to day 84, with day 84 being the winner. All 7 or so females from the first run took 11-12 weeks too. Ill also have my Peanutbutter Breath hunt pics in a week or so for you guys.

Edit: I currently am hunting through more thugpug. Popped a half pack each of Meaty one, Urinal Cake, and Stankasaurus. These are in veg waiting to be sexed, so far the Meaty one is 4/6 females with 1 left to sex. Cant wait for this next run!


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 16, 2021)

I also have a mutant OGKB dom PBB , Meaty one and Two juniors Jello about to finish aswell. will try to get some pics.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 17, 2021)

Not the best picture of Meaty one , It was hard to get a decent picture because of the structure of it, But hoi she stacks frost


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 17, 2021)

My very mutant PBB . smells like peppered steak for some reason lol


----------



## B Fever (Dec 18, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I swear on my son I paid to the damn people that treestars told me to pay to. I’d NEVER heard of it used zelle. I did it and was so excited to for this drop. I minded my p’s and q’s. I asked questions because I didn’t want to get ripped. I for have payment sent numbers and blah blah blah. I cannot be lied to and say I didn’t pay because I literally did. It’s in the bank. Its in the zelle. I paid. To the right people. Why are they blatantly lying to me? Where’s the mistake? I sent 110 dollars to their zelle account.


I can contest that Treestars is not the worse but one of the worse. Too many orders and not enough workers. Messed my orders up a few times. Spent thousands with them. Hard not to buy from them because they get a lot of good drops. But i refrain afyer my last encounter with them. Just my input


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 18, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I like that nail polish bottle idea.


Me too and there not expensive , im gonna get a couple








3.22C$ 31% OFF|5/10 Pcs Plastic Empty Refillable Nail Polish Touch Up Bottle,cosmetic Sample Bottle With Brush Clear 5ml 10ml 15ml 20ml 30ml - Refillable Bottles - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 22, 2021)

10x Fresh Coast's Truffle Breath (PBB x Gorilla Butter f2 WTC) in flower right meow after 5 wks veg

Spot the OGKB phenos


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 23, 2021)

Dropping both in water tomor


----------



## numberfour (Dec 24, 2021)

Urinal Cake #3 
Puta Breath x Mr Stinky

Working my way through the 3x Urinal Cakes flowered and this #3 is well tasty with a heavy stone. Zoom in, she's well frosty.


----------



## Pmidg (Dec 24, 2021)

first one on the left is you ogkb can't tell but u may have some in the others but for sure first one on the left


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Dropping both in water tomor View attachment 5052712


Papaya x Meatbreath sounds amazing wow


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 25, 2021)

My bagseed meatbreath is currently drying right now I can't wait to smoke it sadly I couldn't save a peice to reveg.. I have a dozen seeds left to go through will find that keeper for sure


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 29, 2021)

Night King x Lurch on day 27 from sprout. Will be cloning soon to sex it out. If you want updates hit my journal in the future. Link is below.


----------



## jalank (Jan 1, 2022)

New drop is up at bdsc.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 1, 2022)

jalank said:


> New drop is up at bdsc.


What’s bdsc?


----------



## jalank (Jan 1, 2022)

Breeders direct seed co. Lots of meat breath crosses Are available as of a couple hours ago.






Thug Pug







www.breedersdirectseedco.com





This is the first time that I have bought from them but the have good reviews going back years.


----------



## B Fever (Jan 1, 2022)

jalank said:


> Breeders direct seed co. Lots of meat breath crosses Are available as of a couple hours ago. This is the first time that I have bought from them but the have good reviews going back years.


Thanks just grabbed a few


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Jan 1, 2022)

What crosses excite you all the most from this drop? I was thinking the Oregon Afghan cross or truffle.


----------



## OVH (Jan 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Night King x Lurch on day 27 from sprout. Will be cloning soon to sex it out. If you want updates hit my journal in the future. Link is below.


Interested to see how that grow goes, I grew them out and found some pretty frosty plants but terps were not there.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Uptight Blaze said:


> What crosses excite you all the most from this drop? I was thinking the Oregon Afghan cross or truffle.


papaya x meatbreath


----------



## resinhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Garlic breath 2.0


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 2, 2022)

Pbb


----------



## jalank (Jan 2, 2022)

I went for the Pearly White (White Truffle x Meat Breath). They all look good though. I’m interested how the washers will like some of them.


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 3, 2022)

Fuck do i even have any TP left over


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 3, 2022)

TP always has beautiful buds. I grew some, a handful of females so far Cactus Breaths and they were really nice looking, big and frosted and all of them but one had a good lime funk from the mom and one had a really different sweet smell that didn't show up in the smoke unfortunately, from studly (I guess) all good and potent but not my favorite terps. Smelling them is like aroma therapy tho the lime ones. I'll take some pics later.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 3, 2022)

Three different phenos the clothespin one is the different flavored one


----------



## resinhead (Jan 4, 2022)

Yesterday I thought I saw a thug pug hashplant x meatbreath cross from this new drop? can’t find it today… however I did find this. Did you guys know about the Jordan of the Island collabs? https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product-tag/thug-pug-genetics/


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 4, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Yesterday I thought I saw a thug pug hashplant x meatbreath cross from this new drop? can’t find it today… however I did find this. Did you guys know about the Jordan of the Island collabs? https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product-tag/thug-pug-genetics/


Nah I think that's a forced collab


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jan 4, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> Nah I think that's a forced collab


When they did it both dudes did the thumbs up posts on ig, i dont think it was a big deal to gromer but he posted somthing simple about it, just a exchange of seeds, no cuts was the post


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 4, 2022)

I think they have both been using each other's genetics for a while. Like Cactus Breath is joti x tp


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 5, 2022)

Anothermeduser said:


> When they did it both dudes did the thumbs up posts on ig, i dont think it was a big deal to gromer but he posted somthing simple about it, just a exchange of seeds, no cuts was the post


So the same


Omkarananda said:


> I think they have both been using each other's genetics for a while. Like Cactus Breath is joti x tp


Cactus cut comes from joti?


----------



## Danja-83 (Jan 5, 2022)

jalank said:


> Breeders direct seed co. Lots of meat breath crosses Are available as of a couple hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do Breeders direct deliver to UK and Europe? I like the look of thug pug and lucky dog chem 91s and meaty ecsd x chem 91 new releases.


----------



## Jo3l (Jan 5, 2022)

Maybe you guys can help me out I got some beans from a buddy said he got them with an order of thug pug seeds a while back can't find anything on them.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 5, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> So the same
> 
> Cactus cut comes from joti?


The strain does (Cactus), but I couldn't tell you where gromer got his cut or how. I'm just going off the internet info.


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 5, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> The strain does (Cactus), but I couldn't tell you where gromer got his cut or how. I'm just going off the internet info.


Didn't know. I just knew of the 30% cactus clone only cut. I grew it and culled her. Got it from first class way back.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 5, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> Didn't know. I just knew of the 30% cactus clone only cut. I grew it and culled her. Got it from first class way back.


Might be the mom...did it have lime flavor? My gf loves the lime but it's not my favorite.


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 5, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Might be the mom...did it have lime flavor? My gf loves the lime but it's not my favorite.


Yea it was potent too uplifting and racy for me. Really good cannabis though. I guess pug forced collabed with joti


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 5, 2022)

He's a thug that's what he do


----------



## resinhead (Jan 5, 2022)

New drop happening now , live , deeplyrooted 
Get ur meatbreath

"Hash Face" up at OES


----------



## resinhead (Jan 7, 2022)

Did anyone catch the unicorn meat that was up at terpy?


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 7, 2022)

Currently kicking myself for not taking extra cut's of one of my meatbreath bagseed plants , The flavor and high is amazing


----------



## Jo3l (Jan 8, 2022)

Jo3l said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out I got some beans from a buddy said he got them with an order of thug pug seeds a while back can't find anything on them.View attachment 5060613



Thinking its garlic butter after some more research anyone ever grow??


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 10, 2022)

Anyone know what banks still have Canasta up cept Deeply? The Papaya X Meathbreath


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 10, 2022)

unicorn poop f2


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 10, 2022)

papaya x meatbreath


----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

Treestars has some packs up for grabs


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 12, 2022)

unicorn poop f2 left papaya x meatbreath right


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 13, 2022)

Meatbreath from bagseed. Can't wait to see what esle is in the dozen seeds i got left


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 14, 2022)

Just grabbed a pack of Canasta ( Papaya X Meatbreath ) on a impulse buy haha sounds like a good cross to me . One of the ones that stood out to me the most besides Mo Meat but I already have some more Meatbreath bagseed to go through. Meat Face woulda been my 2nd pick


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 19, 2022)

Unicorn poop f2


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 19, 2022)

Canasta (papaya x meatbreath)


----------



## Pupelle (Jan 19, 2022)

Moby Grape


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 20, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 5070543
> Moby Grape


Damn


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 20, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Canasta (papaya x meatbreath)
> View attachment 5070404


Have you gotten any OGKB dom ones yet from the MeatBreath?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 20, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Have you gotten any OGKB dom ones yet from the MeatBreath?


pretty sure 2 or 3


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 20, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> pretty sure 2 or 3
> View attachment 5070886
> View attachment 5070887


Amazing. If you can get a goodo blend of both parents it's going to be some amazing terps...


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Jan 20, 2022)

Just dropped on SHN


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 20, 2022)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Just dropped on SHN


ya i saw , marked up


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 20, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> pretty sure 2 or 3
> View attachment 5070886
> View attachment 5070887


breath pheno fi sure!!!


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 22, 2022)

PBB very OGKB dom. I am re-vegging it right now it just shot up a new growth shoot.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't think I will order from Treestars again , They take way too long with shipping lol


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jan 23, 2022)

Some Truffle Breath wk5


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> PBB very OGKB dom. I am re-vegging it right now it just shot up a new growth shoot.
> View attachment 5072202




Ive got 4 just sprouted, whole plant shot? Howcwas the yield?


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 23, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Ive got 4 just sprouted, whole plant shot? Howcwas the yield?


Hope you get a keeper female fingers crossed for you!


----------



## resinhead (Jan 23, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Don't think I will order from Treestars again , They take way too long with shipping lol



Treestars had slow shipping for me too on the last drop, but usps sucks right now for almost everyone.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 23, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Ive got 4 just sprouted, whole plant shot? Howcwas the yield?


It was very low but very dense nugs It vegged pretty slow aswell being mutant ogkb. Flowered out to become a peppery steak breath smell , If you train it right and veg a lil longer could get more out of her.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 23, 2022)

i was looking to f2 my pack of pugsbreath ,ppb and meat, just to learn my ex popped some last summer when i was out of the country , my fault too i said to her take 10 of what you want never expected her to choose my thug pug seed...(i should not had make her love those strain)

now i got 2 pugsbreath, 6meat and 4pbb, i think i can find a decent male and female with meat and pbb, but pugsbreath i have to pray really hard for
it to happens

never let your girl chose herself a strain from your stash without looking.... never ever!!!!!!

ps: just found out i still got a cross of pugsbreath and gutbuster from exotic gen , so depend on what i got i will look for a male or female on the pugs pheno and backcrossed it, gutbuster will add some stability and yields


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 23, 2022)

Thug pug & SSSC collab #5 
Night King x Lurch 
6 week of veg in a 1gal pot so far.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

Got my dad's PBB "OGKB leaner" mother plant. Gawd what an ugly thing, lol!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 24, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5073180
> Got my dad's PBB "OGKB leaner" mother plant. Gawd what an ugly thing, lol!!


My pbb ogkb pheno was the slowest piece of shit ive ever grown. I fim and trained it similar to other phenos and i felt it slowed down veg further. 

However the smoke was nothing short of fantastic. Mine smelled of fabric softener sheets..most frost ive ever had . Never kept it but will look for it again in one of my other 3 packs.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 24, 2022)

Took forever to get here… I ordered this on the 8th!! Had me thinking it was lost mail.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jan 24, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> My pbb ogkb pheno was the slowest piece of shit ive ever grown. I fim and trained it similar to other phenos and i felt it slowed down veg further.
> 
> However the smoke was nothing short of fantastic. Mine smelled of fabric softener sheets..most frost ive ever had . Never kept it but will look for it again in one of my other 3 packs.


Ya I got 2 ogkb phenos in my pack of Truffle Breath too. Smell hella funky


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 25, 2022)

Yeah not ordering from treestars again. almost 2 weeks and USPS still awaiting item what the fuck.


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Jan 25, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Yeah not ordering from treestars again. almost 2 weeks and USPS still awaiting item what the fuck.


That really is lame, sorry to hear. I paid like $65 more than anyone, but SHN had my seeds shipped day after I ordered (Friday) and here by Monday.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 25, 2022)

Uptight Blaze said:


> That really is lame, sorry to hear. I paid like $65 more than anyone, but SHN had my seeds shipped day after I ordered (Friday) and here by Monday.


Yeah I'm pissed I'm trying to start another seed run and they are delaying me


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 25, 2022)

Uptight Blaze said:


> That really is lame, sorry to hear. I paid like $65 more than anyone, but SHN had my seeds shipped day after I ordered (Friday) and here by Monday.


Yep shn is expensive but always had my order without problem even when I was still living in France


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 26, 2022)

My pbb- f'2's being made I looked for a male that looks like her and found one. I'm hoping the quality of the smoke, the flavor and potency carry thru to the babies


----------



## Foxseeds (Jan 27, 2022)

These finally landed in Canada…
I got 11 Unicorn Poop F2 going, a lot variety out of them, many unique outliers. also some 3 leaf mutants.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 27, 2022)

So glad to have another PBB in the grow. Ours is a squat and stout "frost monster" albeit crappy yield size.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 29, 2022)

GB2.0 day 76 of flower


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 29, 2022)

resinhead said:


> GB2.0 day 76 of flowerView attachment 5076735


Nose on her?


----------



## resinhead (Jan 30, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Nose on her?


This one was half mendo half gmo smelling. All the others were more gmo than this one. Two out of five are 12 wk finishers. One could have been taken at 9 wks.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 30, 2022)

resinhead said:


> This one was half mendo half gmo smelling. All the others were more gmo than this one. Two out of five are 12 wk finishers. One could have been taken at 9 wks.


I just got finished growing one out sadly no GMO nor mendo terps in it.... It has a Baked Cherry Pastry smell going... 12 week finisher? damn... I think the one I just finished was a 9 weeker.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 30, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> I just got finished growing one out sadly no GMO nor mendo terps in it.... It has a Baked Cherry Pastry smell going... 12 week finisher? damn... I think the one I just finished was a 9 weeker.


 I guess they take a little longer when they're producing seed. 

Yeah, it seemed to me that they were all mendo or gmo leaning, but I the only other mendo cross I have grown to compare these with is the puremichigan2.0, and I recognized the sweet weird musty mendo terps from that on this too. I'm still not sure if I even like that flavor profile, that the mendo imparts, but it has grown on me, and I appreciate that it's distinct and very distinguishable even in just the smoke or vapor in the room. Concentrates too. It tasted even better after a long cure.

Is that the baked cherry pastry pheno in your profile pic?


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 30, 2022)

resinhead said:


> I guess they take a little longer when they're producing seed.
> 
> Yeah, it seemed to me that they were all mendo or gmo leaning, but I the only other mendo cross I have grown to compare these with is the puremichigan2.0, and I recognized the sweet weird musty mendo terps from that on this too. I'm still not sure if I even like that flavor profile, that the mendo imparts, but it has grown on me, and I appreciate that it's distinct and very distinguishable even in just the smoke or vapor in the room. Concentrates too. It tasted even better after a long cure.
> 
> Is that the baked cherry pastry pheno in your profile pic?


Profile picture is a bagseed GMO X ?? I got years back in a bag of weed that I grew on my 2nd run , I never took pics of my Garlic breath it wasn't a looker lol, I wouldn't call it a pheno if anything it had that baked pastry smell but barely any cherry at all. not loud not strong just subtle


----------



## Jay Unity (Jan 30, 2022)

A nice Peanut Butter Sunshine female I found last year. Only found two females in the pack but they were both awesome.


A Peanut Butter Sunshine male. I had about 7 containers of pollen in the freezer from him but moisture found their way into 6 of them. Hit a GMO clone with the good container. Week or so later I tried to find some dust in some of the other containers to use on Motorbreath 15 but looking unsuccessful


----------



## tomram (Feb 2, 2022)

hii
it is the 35th day of flowering pugs breath .4 plants and one male 
1
2


3

4 

male


it was hard to germinate,7 plants grew out of 10 seeds.over 2 months of vegetation.beautiful plants


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 2, 2022)

How long do you usually expect the OGKB mutants to flower?


----------



## tomram (Feb 2, 2022)

I don't have much experience with ogkb, but so far what I have had is a maximum of 70 days.I had one dosidos 22 ogkb mutation which turned me 65 days, but nothing special.I left the most beautiful dose I ever had and a very unique taste.ends with 65-67 day 12/12.
dosi
salud


----------



## superdank330 (Feb 4, 2022)

Successful re-veg on my mutant OBKB dom PBB , Will take some pics shortly.. Not really sure what I want to cross to it though.


----------



## superdank330 (Feb 4, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> How long do you usually expect the OGKB mutants to flower?


I took PBB Mutant to 65, my Meatbreath bagseed coulda went a few more


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 12, 2022)

Hey guys this might be off topic but I'm really going through it right now. I just did a decent seed run of a bunch of Thugpug gear I've kept in the vaults. 9 strains in total. Michigan Mouth, Garlic Breath 2.0, Garlic Butter, Mule Fuel, Unicorn Poop, Junior's Jello, Peanut Butter Breath, Larry Bird Breath, and Meaty One. I just did my usual week 3 defoliation and I woke up to flowering rooms full of herms. Out of everything only the PBB, Junior's Jello, Michigan Mouth and Unicorn Poop are in the clear. Unicorn Poop and Michigan Mouth did have one herm each that I cut down but everything else is throwing out balls for days I'm legitimately depressed. Anyone have any suggestions for me please feel free to shoot them my way


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 12, 2022)

Shtickyfingerz said:


> Hey guys this might be off topic but I'm really going through it right now. I just did a decent seed run of a bunch of Thugpug gear I've kept in the vaults. 9 strains in total. Michigan Mouth, Garlic Breath 2.0, Garlic Butter, Mule Fuel, Unicorn Poop, Junior's Jello, Peanut Butter Breath, Larry Bird Breath, and Meaty One. I just did my usual week 3 defoliation and I woke up to flowering rooms full of herms. Out of everything only the PBB, Junior's Jello, Michigan Mouth and Unicorn Poop are in the clear. Unicorn Poop and Michigan Mouth did have one herm each that I cut down but everything else is throwing out balls for days I'm legitimately depressed. Anyone have any suggestions for me please feel free to shoot them my way


If you haven't figured out what stressed them that would be #1 on my list. Optic foliar switch might help. I've never tried it but have family that says it works


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 12, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> If you haven't figured out what stressed them that would be #1 on my list. Optic foliar switch might help. I've never tried it but have family that says it works


Only thing I did was a pretty decent pruning. I removed a lot of the sun leaves yesterday and woke up to all these herms. This hasn't happened to me before but then again I've never worked with OGKB in genetics before and I've heard that anything with Cookies, Chem, or OGKB in the genetics has a tendency to herm when stressed


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 12, 2022)

If you had all of that herm it was more than just a defol stressing them.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 12, 2022)

Shtickyfingerz said:


> Hey guys this might be off topic but I'm really going through it right now. I just did a decent seed run of a bunch of Thugpug gear I've kept in the vaults. 9 strains in total. Michigan Mouth, Garlic Breath 2.0, Garlic Butter, Mule Fuel, Unicorn Poop, Junior's Jello, Peanut Butter Breath, Larry Bird Breath, and Meaty One. I just did my usual week 3 defoliation and I woke up to flowering rooms full of herms. Out of everything only the PBB, Junior's Jello, Michigan Mouth and Unicorn Poop are in the clear. Unicorn Poop and Michigan Mouth did have one herm each that I cut down but everything else is throwing out balls for days I'm legitimately depressed. Anyone have any suggestions for me please feel free to shoot them my way


Nice list of packs there. Super jealous. They can be finicky strains, but I’d definitely agree it’s something in your environment or routine that’s causing so many herms.


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 12, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> If you had all of that herm it was more than just a defol stressing them.


That puts me in an even tougher spot because the defoliation is the only thing I could've thought of. My temps are always between 75-80 humidity in the mid 50%s. Growing in living soil. Feeding coconut powder, soy aminos, and a ferment once a week other than that it's water only. Plants are showing no signs of toxicity or deficiencies. Getting about 800-850 PAR reading at the top of the canopy. I'm stumped to say the least


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 12, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Nice list of packs there. Super jealous. They can be finicky strains, but I’d definitely agree it’s something in your environment or routine that’s causing so many herms.


I really don't know what it could be. My environment is pretty dialed in. I know my brother has watered in pretty cold water a handful of times and I know he did last week. Plants got prayer hands all day tho so I'm pretty confused at this point I'm just air punching mad at life. I'm thinking about cloning everything worth keeping and giving it a 2nd go next run because this is bumming me out. Saved these packs for so long just for this to go so wrong


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 12, 2022)

Shtickyfingerz said:


> I really don't know what it could be. My environment is pretty dialed in. I know my brother has watered in pretty cold water a handful of times and I know he did last week. Plants got prayer hands all day tho so I'm pretty confused at this point I'm just air punching mad at life. I'm thinking about cloning everything worth keeping and giving it a 2nd go next run because this is bumming me out. Saved these packs for so long just for this to go so wrong


Sorry to hear this happened to you and especially with those packs. Shocking the roots with really cold water a few times in flower could definitely cause some intersex traits to shoot out. That’s quite a bit of stress. Why is your brother doing that to you? Ha.


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 12, 2022)

he charges waay too much money, only sells his who knows what mixes, most of which are sweet, candy, cookie, gellato, etc strains with little of the older elite genetics., certainly not preserving anything just making new stuff..


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 12, 2022)

Shtickyfingerz said:


> That puts me in an even tougher spot because the defoliation is the only thing I could've thought of. My temps are always between 75-80 humidity in the mid 50%s. Growing in living soil. Feeding coconut powder, soy aminos, and a ferment once a week other than that it's water only. Plants are showing no signs of toxicity or deficiencies. Getting about 800-850 PAR reading at the top of the canopy. I'm stumped to say the least


Light leak maybe? Check your timers and make sure they're still correct. I've bumped mine before and had my lights coming on for 15 min in the middle of a dark period. I know it sucks but there is a reason. Check out the optic foliar switch before you trash all that goodness. I would get a clone off of them to try again later if you decide to cut the cord


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 12, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Sorry to hear this happened to you and especially with those packs. Shocking the roots with really cold water a few times in flower could definitely cause some intersex traits to shoot out. That’s quite a bit of stress. Why is your brother doing that to you? Ha.


Damn thats really a bummer to hear that. Especially after I told him to stop doing that. I just know he did because I can touch the soil and feel how cold it is. He's lazy when it comes to certain things and sure enough he really did it this time. I'm thinking now the cold water plus the massive defoliation probably caused the plants to think they were dying and did what nature does. Do anything to pass on its genetics. So disappointed right now but thank you all for reaching out and being kind!


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 12, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> Light leak maybe? Check your timers and make sure they're still correct. I've bumped mine before and had my lights coming on for 15 min in the middle of a dark period. I know it sucks but there is a reason. Check out the optic foliar switch before you trash all that goodness. I would get a clone off of them to try again later if you decide to cut the cord


I can't trash it I just can't. I thought about it atleast 10 times today and I definitely cut down the plants that had balls for days. A solid 3 plants. Other than that I'm plucking balls off. I figured since more hermied than not I might as well push em through flower and see what happens. I might have seeded bud but hopefully it isn't too bad. About to get a heater for the water reservoir so there isn't any way my brother can water with cold water anymore. Thinking he could've shocked the roots last week and with me defoliating as heavy as I did yesterday on top of it I'm thinking I put the icing on the cake or maybe they were already hermied and I only noticed because I defoliated. Definitely got me questioning everything right now.


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Feb 12, 2022)

This sounds like stress and as @Jay Unity mentioned, this really sounds like a light leak or something. Never seen heavy defoliation cause herms, though I jave heard it can if you go way overboard far too often, but doesn't sound like you did. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 12, 2022)

Uptight Blaze said:


> This sounds like stress and as @Jay Unity mentioned, this really sounds like a light leak or something. Never seen heavy defoliation cause herms, though I jave heard it can if you go way overboard far too often, but doesn't sound like you did. Sorry to hear.


2 different sealed flowering rooms so a light leak just seems unlikely but I will be double checking all my timers in the morning


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 13, 2022)

Someone in the local community ran some PBB and got a killer pheno and a frosty OGKB male, he made some f2s that I’m now growing out! 5/8 ended up being males 

Here’s one pheno at day 37 of flower.


this one smells like rotten flesh and GAS
ive got two other females I’ll take pics of later


----------



## Trichomeconnoisseur (Feb 13, 2022)

Shtickyfingerz said:


> 2 different sealed flowering rooms so a light leak just seems unlikely but I will be double checking all my timers in the morning


Another thing I've noticed lately, may be something I'm doing wrong, but a few times now I've had nanners at day 30 give or take when I grew from seed, ran them again but from clone, and was fine. Also had it where I re ran and the herm showed up sooner. Worth trying if they look decent.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 13, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Someone in the local community ran some PBB and got a killer pheno and a frosty OGKB male, he made some f2s that I’m now growing out! 5/8 ended up being males
> 
> Here’s one pheno at day 37 of flower.
> View attachment 5084768
> ...


Sounds like ogkb terps and looks like a decent yielder too for the stretchy pheno. Nice!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 13, 2022)

The OGKB leaners "should" have weirdly developed leaves, are usually shorter than everything else & the nugs are like rocks.


----------



## resinhead (Feb 13, 2022)

Garlic breath 2.0 taken at 84 days. It breaks up black, and has purple trichome stalks. Smells strong kinda like burnt matches, and she’s loaded down with seeds.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 13, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Sounds like ogkb terps and looks like a decent yielder too for the stretchy pheno. Nice!


Thanks for the info! She ticks a lot of boxes, can’t wait to see her finish up and then smoke some.

My #2 pheno is even frostier with sweet & musky/funk terps, won’t be a bad yielder either, she started packing on the frost way earlier than the other phenos. 

PBB f2 #2


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 13, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Thanks for the info! She ticks a lot of boxes, can’t wait to see her finish up and then smoke some.
> 
> My #2 pheno is even frostier with sweet & musky/funk terps, won’t be a bad yielder either, she started packing on the frost way earlier than the other phenos.
> 
> ...


Your #2 sounds more like my keeper pheno. I've noticed 3 phenos of pbb: 1- Stretchy with light green leaves, least frosty, I'd describe the terps like og 2- OGKB mutant leaves, slow growing, gas terps #3-(Keeper pheno, IMO...not a fan of the ogkb) Stretchy with dark leaves, more frosty, best terps, like sweet spices and menthol kinda stuff... delicious and good and potent. 
I'm excited for you homie! I'm about to post a pic of my keeper that I'm f2ing with a male that looks really similar...stretch/dark leaves.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 13, 2022)

@YourStonerBuddy here's my keeper


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 13, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Your #2 sounds more like my keeper pheno. I've noticed 3 phenos of pbb: 1- Stretchy with light green leaves, least frosty, I'd describe the terps like og 2- OGKB mutant leaves, slow growing, gas terps #3


I'm currently growing that Truffle Breath from Fresh Coast (a PBB hybrid) as well as a Gorilla Breath from HSO (ogkb x gg4)

In the Truffle Breath I got 2/10 OGKB phenos and In the GB I got 1/4 OGKB phenos. Pretty weird little plants. Rock hard frosty and stinky weirs little pinecone nugz. Haven't grown harvested yet... are the OGKBs worth revegging?

Another one of the Truffle Breath phenos has these tight as fuck fristy ogkb buds on a taller plant structure and definitely looks to be a keeper


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 13, 2022)

This is the pheno with ogkb buds on the tall leggy structure. Very cool


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 13, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> @YourStonerBuddy here's my keeper View attachment 5085227


Very nice!! How far into flower is this?


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 14, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Very nice!! How far into flower is this?


Thanks! We're on day 43 12/12 and I'll probably chop around 60.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 14, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I'm currently growing that Truffle Breath from Fresh Coast (a PBB hybrid) as well as a Gorilla Breath from HSO (ogkb x gg4)
> 
> In the Truffle Breath I got 2/10 OGKB phenos and In the GB I got 1/4 OGKB phenos. Pretty weird little plants. Rock hard frosty and stinky weirs little pinecone nugz. Haven't grown harvested yet... are the OGKBs worth revegging?
> 
> Another one of the Truffle Breath phenos has these tight as fuck fristy ogkb buds on a taller plant structure and definitely looks to be a keeper


You could definitely find a keeper ogkb pheno. They do stack super tight and if you veg them out longer you can get a good yield. Mine were all really frosty and everything...just depends on your taste preference. I'd say go for the reveg, you can always change your mind after you've smoked some and either toss the plant or keep it.


----------



## superdank330 (Feb 18, 2022)

Mutant OBKB PBB reveg going along extremely well, a month and a half ago this was just a chopped stock with 2 small ass buds on it lol


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 18, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Mutant OBKB PBB reveg going along extremely well, a month and a half ago this was just a chopped stock with 2 small ass buds on it lol
> View attachment 5087985


people hate those pheno due to slow veg but they doing fine when started from clone , i love how some pheno are strong as fuck


----------



## D586 (Feb 19, 2022)

I have a whole bunch of packs to get into and wondered if any of you all could help me pick something fire. To be honest my 3rd coast Cadillac rainbowz was so good I just had some huge runs of nothing but that and I'm ready to try some of my thug pug again. (Hazy lady,peanut butter lady, rainy lady, future wife,monkey business, Billy's unicorn, pearly whites, stinky putting, juniors jello, urinal cakes, stankasaurus, dingleberry, honey bells, natural gas, bubble gum breath. )I have others but I already know what they are going to be because I've ran them. It is very hard to find any information from other people as to what's good especially with no Instagram on this anymore. Please help me pick and not waste a bunch of time and money. Thank you.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 20, 2022)

D586 said:


> I have a whole bunch of packs to get into and wondered if any of you all could help me pick something fire. To be honest my 3rd coast Cadillac rainbowz was so good I just had some huge runs of nothing but that and I'm ready to try some of my thug pug again. (Hazy lady,peanut butter lady, rainy lady, future wife,monkey business, Billy's unicorn, pearly whites, stinky putting, juniors jello, urinal cakes, stankasaurus, dingleberry, honey bells, natural gas, bubble gum breath. )I have others but I already know what they are going to be because I've ran them. It is very hard to find any information from other people as to what's good especially with no Instagram on this anymore. Please help me pick and not waste a bunch of time and money. Thank you.


stankasaurus and bubblegum breath eye close


----------



## Chaseink501 (Feb 23, 2022)

Shtickyfingerz said:


> Hey guys this might be off topic but I'm really going through it right now. I just did a decent seed run of a bunch of Thugpug gear I've kept in the vaults. 9 strains in total. Michigan Mouth, Garlic Breath 2.0, Garlic Butter, Mule Fuel, Unicorn Poop, Junior's Jello, Peanut Butter Breath, Larry Bird Breath, and Meaty One. I just did my usual week 3 defoliation and I woke up to flowering rooms full of herms. Out of everything only the PBB, Junior's Jello, Michigan Mouth and Unicorn Poop are in the clear. Unicorn Poop and Michigan Mouth did have one herm each that I cut down but everything else is throwing out balls for days I'm legitimately depressed. Anyone have any suggestions for me please feel free to shoot them my way


How was the Michigan Mouth Garlic Breath & Larry bird breath? I got a pack Of each & wanna know what yu think. Like smell yield, were they finicky? Slow growing?

& you should try to take clones of them & try to flower the clones alot of times the clones won’t hermi jus keep a close eye on them


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 23, 2022)

Chaseink501 said:


> How was the Michigan Mouth Garlic Breath & Larry bird breath? I got a pack Of each & wanna know what yu think. Like smell yield, were they finicky? Slow growing?
> 
> & you should try to take clones of them & try to flower the clones alot of times the clones won’t hermi jus keep a close eye on them


Currently in week 5 of flower and the Garlic Breath and the Larry Bird Breath are my favorite out of the bunch. One of my Larry phenos is throwing out the fattest frostiest nugs and it stretched nice during flower. Second pheno grew two main stalks without being topped. Just did it on her own her last week of stretching. The Garlic Breath across the board is a high yielder on every pheno I've got same with the Larry. Michigan Mouth is my 2nd favorite in my 2nd flowering room. Stretched like CRAZY during flower so time that one right. One of the phenos is almost 5' tall. Looking like they're going to yield nice as well. Only thing I noticed is some of the phenos of each strain are very finicky with nitrogen but seem to take everything else pretty well. Nose on everything right now is straight up funk


----------



## Shtickyfingerz (Feb 23, 2022)

This OGKB pheno of PBB has the weirdest pistils I've ever seen. Almost thought it was mold at first.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 23, 2022)

Anyone ran Thugs newer stuff?

Grease Monkey x Hazy Lady or Face Off x Hazy Lady?


----------



## superdank330 (Feb 23, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Anyone ran Thugs newer stuff?
> 
> Grease Monkey x Hazy Lady or Face Off x Hazy Lady?


I haven't seen anything posted so far.. Those packs don't seem like that sell. Idk why


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 23, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> I haven't seen anything posted so far.. Those packs don't seem like that sell. Idk why


Male seems kinda sus, Sophisticated lady x inferno haze ??


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 24, 2022)

My PBB f2 pheno #3


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Feb 24, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> My PBB f2 pheno #3
> View attachment 5091471


Looks very nice


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2022)

Ive got 5 PBB going in veg, are they slow veggers? How is the yield?


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 24, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> My PBB f2 pheno #3
> View attachment 5091471


$300 for a pack of PBB. For that? Shoot. Not knocking on your skill. But if that’s the best a 300 dollar pack can produce, visually, with a good Samsung or iPhone… can’t do it. Again, I think you’re a good grower.

What makes this worth more than some ten bucks bucks a pop seedsman beans? Not hating, at all. Is it fire for not so much bag appeal?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 24, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Male seems kinda sus, Sophisticated lady x inferno haze ??


Inferno haze was good but a pain to grow and my pheno was a 12+w , its from the old series of ggg


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 24, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> $300 for a pack of PBB. For that? Shoot. Not knocking on your skill. But if that’s the best a 300 dollar pack can produce, visually, with a good Samsung or iPhone… can’t do it. Again, I think you’re a good grower.
> 
> What makes this worth more than some ten bucks bucks a pop seedsman beans? Not hating, at all. Is it fire for not so much bag appeal?


I paid mine 80$ and did u really compare it to a seedman strain??


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> $300 for a pack of PBB. For that? Shoot. Not knocking on your skill. But if that’s the best a 300 dollar pack can produce, visually, with a good Samsung or iPhone… can’t do it. Again, I think you’re a good grower.
> 
> What makes this worth more than some ten bucks bucks a pop seedsman beans? Not hating, at all. Is it fire for not so much bag appeal?



That plant looks nice, still has 9 or 10 days to go. Even at 300 you are still coming out way ahead. You can turn that plant into hundreds of clones, dozens of pounds.. what other investment gets that kind of return?


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> That plant looks nice, still has 9 or 10 days to go. Even at 300 you are still coming out way ahead. You can turn that plant into hundreds of clones, dozens of pounds.. what other investment gets that kind of return?


300 a pack is gouged. ESP when genetics just as good if not better are 100 dollars. 
which also leads to hundreds of clones and pounds of flower if you know what your doing.

I only ever need one seed and it will lush my entire crop in 3 months. But doesn’t mean 300 for a pack of 5 is worth the genetics. No man Holds that torch to charge that amount. And they only charge that number to random people. Other wise. They’re hand outs.

but I do love me some pbb


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> 300 a pack is gouged. ESP when genetics just as good if not better are 100 dollars.
> which also leads to hundreds of clones and pounds of flower if you know what your doing.
> 
> I only ever need one seed and it will lush my entire crop in 3 months. But doesn’t mean 300 for a pack of 5 is worth the genetics. No man Holds that torch to charge that amount. And they only charge that number to random people. Other wise. They’re hand outs.
> ...


Can you post some pics of yours for comparison?


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Can you post some pics of yours for comparison?


Compare what. You care why I won’t pay 300 dollars? Why? Ilk just lay it out that I run ethos gear. I love thug pugs gear. But I usually cart the 100 dollar beans. Me. Personally. Will. Not. Spend. 300.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Compare what. You care why I care?


You seem to care how people spend their money. I asked for pics of your $100 FIRE!


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You seem to care how people spend their money. I asked for pics of your $100 FIRE!


No I don’t. I’m the most humble dude here. 
And whatever I post. Is just a post. There is no comparison other than bag appeal. Everything okay? I didn’t mean to hit a string.
mom not even talking smack. I just said I won’t pay 300 over 100. Even thugs genetics are as low as 100? I’m so confused. I never said 100dollar genetics were fire compared to 300. I just said it wasn’t worth it

I’m just a regular guy looking for the next best deal. That’s all. God bless


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> 300 a pack is gouged. ESP when genetics just as good if not better are 100 dollars.
> which also leads to hundreds of clones and pounds of flower if you know what your doing.
> 
> I only ever need one seed and it will lush my entire crop in 3 months. But doesn’t mean 300 for a pack of 5 is worth the genetics. No man Holds that torch to charge that amount. And they only charge that number to random people. Other wise. They’re hand outs.
> ...



Like I said, turn 300 into 30k in 18 months.. what else gets a ROI equal to that. Ive got 5 PBB going now in warly veg..never grown any thug pug til now. I paid like 100$ for a 10 pack but 300, 500 ..still going to pay off ten fold quickly.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> No I don’t. I’m the most humble dude here.
> And whatever I post. Is just a post. There is no comparison other than bag appeal. Everything okay? I didn’t mean to hit a string.
> mom not even talking smack. I just said I won’t pay 300 over 100. Even thugs genetics are as low as 100? I’m so confused. I never said 100dollar genetics were fire compared to 300. I just said it wasn’t worth it


You came into the thug pug seed and strain reviews section crying about how you cant afford $300 a pack pretty much, not me. Not very “humble” in my eyes?


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Like I said, turn 300 into 30k in 18 months.. what else getsca ROI equal to that. Ive got 5 PBB going now in warly veg..never grown any thug pug til now. I paid like 100$ for a 10 pack but 300, 500 ..still going to pay off ten fold quickly.


That’s cool. My entire family is disabled except me. So I’m sol responsible for care. And state and job doesn’t pay enough to help with all that. So I gotta fork out pocket to help my mom, wife, stepdad, and aunt. 100 bucks is my seal. Unfortunately. Other wise maybe I’d look at things different when it comes to price


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You came into the thug pug seed and strain reviews section crying about how you cant afford $300 a pack pretty much, not me. Not very “humble” in my eyes?


He said he paid 80 for that pbb. Still confused.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> He said he paid 80 for that pbb. Still confused.


Can you link me to $80, even $100 packs of TP sir? I’m looking to buy new beans anyways.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Can you link me to $80, even $100 packs of TP sir? I’m looking to buy new beans anyways.


Dude. That’s not me who said that. I was talking to that guy above who said he paid 80 bucks. And yes. I will link you to thug pug 100 dollar ones here. I’m in los angels btw. I know your Canadian. So price is different






THUG PUG – TerpySeeds







terpyseeds.com


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> He said he paid 80 for that pbb. Still confused.





bk78 said:


> Can you link me to $80, even $100 packs of TP sir? I’m looking to buy new beans anyways.


. Pretty positive hes refering to packs in his stash that he got when thug was new.. as do most people who have been in this thread from the beginning

You can probably find f2s being made from that gear mentioned above..because old packs have high resale value (well they did)

So im sure there alot of chucked f2s and crosses on strainly and such


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Dude. That’s not me who said that. I was talking to that guy above who said he paid 80 bucks. And yes. I will link you to thug pug 100 dollar ones here. I’m in los angels btw. I know your Canadian. So price is different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Just grabbed some stankasaurus for $300. Thanks


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> He got his when thug was
> 
> 
> . Pretty positive hes refering to packs in his stash that he got when thug was new.. as do most people who have been in this thread from the beginning
> ...


Yeah everyone and their dog has used his gear to chuck


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sweet. Just grabbed some stankasaurus for $300. Thanks


sweet deal. Congrats. Can’t wait to see em grow. 
I thought you were already rocking that for while now?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2022)

I thought people wanted pbb at 80 bucks lol my b


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I thought people wanted pbb at 80 bucks lol my b


Only in my dreams

edit. I’ll pay 120 for those lol


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> sweet deal. Congrats. Can’t wait to see em grow.
> I thought you were already rocking that for while now?


Yeah I’ve had it for awhile. Also looking for a male to start my pheno hunts in the near future.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah I’ve had it for awhile. Also looking for a male to start my pheno hunts in the near future.


Sounds fun, I hope you find what your looking for. Your grows are always pin point. I may not comment a lot. But I sure do learn a lot. Have a great Friday.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Can you link me to $80, even $100 packs of TP sir? I’m looking to buy new beans anyways.


those are that prices from terpy & lucious n such. all his new pacs are 100. lax


----------



## resinhead (Feb 25, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Ive got 5 PBB going in veg, are they slow veggers? How is the yield?


They are the slowest I’ve ever had.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> those are that prices from terpy & lucious n such. all his new pacs are 100. lax



I got mine from a poster here, came across him in the chucker section.. really nice packaging, legit breeder.. pm for his name if interested.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2022)

resinhead said:


> They are the slowest I’ve ever had.



Wasnt sure if mine were an anomoly or this is norm, extremely slow veg thus far. Nice n healthy looking tho


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> He said he paid 80 for that pbb. Still confused.


Like I said I bought it when they weren't hype, at time ogkb cross where expensive except for him and ihg so I ordered some


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> . Pretty positive hes refering to packs in his stash that he got when thug was new.. as do most people who have been in this thread from the beginning
> 
> You can probably find f2s being made from that gear mentioned above..because old packs have high resale value (well they did)
> 
> So im sure there alot of chucked f2s and crosses on strainly and such


I missed those days when pack wasn't so expensive lol but on strainly I mostly see cross of pbb and Sophie but I'm still looking for banana and cherry or a cross


----------



## bubba73 (Feb 27, 2022)

Here my Peanut Butter Crunch ..


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 27, 2022)

PBB f2 pheno #2


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 28, 2022)

!!!!!!


----------



## Lizbell (Feb 28, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> PBB f2 pheno #2
> View attachment 5093259


Are these from a personal chuck?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 28, 2022)

Lizbell said:


> Are these from a personal chuck?


No it's not. Someone out here in S. Africa F2'd his keeper fem with a frosty OGKB male and then gave out the seeds.
I got 5/8 males and the 3 females are FIRE asf!! Another buddy of mine also ran these and got a very weird sativa leaning pheno, huge buds and lots of white hairs and sweet terps.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 3, 2022)

Got two of these testers cookin in the 2x2 right now.

The front plant is a Pineapple AK autoflower. 


Our keeper PBB, looking ugly yet frosty as all hell. I love this one. Terrible yield but the end product is a GREAT representation of PBB.


----------



## Osage420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Beware of Dougoxen420 on here. Took me for $310 on Thug beans. Never heard from him again after 2/19/22--when he got paid.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 4, 2022)

Osage420 said:


> Beware of Dougoxen420 on here. Took me for $310 on Thug beans. Never heard from him again after 2/19/22--when he got paid.


What were you after?


----------



## Osage420 (Mar 4, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What were you after?


Mo Meat and Unicorn Poop f2...310 shipped.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Mar 4, 2022)

Osage420 said:


> Beware of Dougoxen420 on here. Took me for $310 on Thug beans. Never heard from him again after 2/19/22--when he got paid.


I've bought a couple of legit sealed thug pug packs from him. He took a fair while to ship them after payment but I received them and he threw a heap jet fuel gelato regs for free


----------



## Osage420 (Mar 6, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I've bought a couple of legit sealed thug pug packs from him. He took a fair while to ship them after payment but I received them and he threw a heap jet fuel gelato regs for free


Still no word from Dougoxen420 and no beans. He has been on RIU lately too. $310 gone.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

Had a good run with my pbb. Just trimmed a little sample


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 7, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Had a good run with my pbb. Just trimmed a little sample  View attachment 5097537


Looks super dank. Nice work.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Looks super dank. Nice work.


Thank you! Just smoked a little bowl and yes it was a good run! It's got great flavor and potency! Balanced, relaxing high and some body stone. I love pbb


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

This run...


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 7, 2022)

Lanky. Is that more PBB?


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Lanky. Is that more PBB?


There's 3 phenos of PBB that I've found in my 3 packs: pheno A (40%) ogkb dominant- slow veg, compact structure, mutant leaves, gas terps. Pheno B (40) Fast veg, stretchy lanky structure, normal leaves (light green with yellow fade), og terps- dank w a little pine. Pheno C (20%) Fast veg, tall lanky plant, normal leaves that are darker and fade purple, "cookie" kinda terps but not the same exactly. It's its own flavor. We had a little discussion on did it taste like peanut butter or not and I think I'm coming around to saying if I really look for it, I could see that. Anyways this pheno C is the one that is the keeper in my opinion. The first time I smoked it was from a dispo in Colorado. Then I looked for the seeds and was blessed to be able to find them and find my keeper that is like the Colorado pheno.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 7, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> There's 3 phenos of PBB that I've found in my 3 packs: pheno A (40%) ogkb dominant- slow veg, compact structure, mutant leaves, gas terps. Pheno B (40) Fast veg, stretchy lanky structure, normal leaves (light green with yellow fade), og terps- dank w a little pine. Pheno C (20%) Fast veg, tall lanky plant, normal leaves that are darker and fade purple, "cookie" kinda terps but not the same exactly. It's its own flavor. We had a little discussion on did it taste like peanut butter or not and I think I'm coming around to saying if I really look for it, I could see that. Anyways this pheno C is the one that is the keeper in my opinion. The first time I smoked it was from a dispo in Colorado. Then I looked for the seeds and was blessed to be able to find them and find my keeper that is like the Colorado pheno.


Good point about "does it actually taste like peanut butter", the dispensary stuff i originally tried actually did. . .. it's what hooked me on that strain. It was a Trinity Reserve brand. But when we grew ours out, we had 2 phenos; one was a standard stacker and smelled/tasted more GMO-savory, but our OGKB leaning pheno really does have a "peanutty" quality to it. More earthy/nutty than peanut buttery, per se, but the quality is definitely there. A really good representation of the strain.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Good point about "does it actually taste like peanut butter", the dispensary stuff i originally tried actually did. . .. it's what hooked me on that strain. It was a Trinity Reserve brand. But when we grew ours out, we had 2 phenos; one was a standard stacker and smelled/tasted more GMO-savory, but our OGKB leaning pheno really does have a "peanutty" quality to it. More earthy/nutty than peanut buttery, per se, but the quality is definitely there. A really good representation of the strain.


I feel you, it's hard to just say it's any one flavor for any of the phenos. I love having some fellow pbb fans here! I think it's a great strain and I notice several ppl breeding with it so there's more to be had out there. My f2's aren't germing so far but I'll keep trying and I'll run my male again too. But I'll be growing f2's soon and I'll document them here too.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 7, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> I feel you, it's hard to just say it's any one flavor for any of the phenos. I love having some fellow pbb fans here! I think it's a great strain and I notice several ppl breeding with it so there's more to be had out there. My f2's aren't germing so far but I'll keep trying and I'll run my male again too. But I'll be growing f2's soon and I'll document them here too.


My dad and I have every intention of keeping our PBB mother, and also gona try to S1 it next year. PBB fems should be fun, lol!


----------



## itslegalnow (Mar 7, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Took forever to get here… I ordered this on the 8th!! Had me thinking it was lost mail.View attachment 5073534


I just got this from Neptune . Ordered Friday and Monday about 20 minutes ago it showed up.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 8, 2022)

PBB OGKB leaner keeper. I believe I've said this before, we call her "093". Week 6 right here. She's a shit yielder, but MY GOD the buds on this are rock solid hotness. Already smells peanutty. Good gawd she's ugly.

She was all by herself for just a moment, and since my 2x2 was getting crowded, i decided to move some testers over a lil early while 093 finishes:

So now, the 4x4 is pretty much a full-on ThugPug grow, as the testers are Carl's Shoes x Meat Breath. The single plant in the 2x2 is an autoflower that I'll finish in that space.


----------



## Mrpfffff (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey gents, long time no see!
Got a question for yall since you've run so much pug now.

I crossed a Sophiesbreath pheno I hunted to Banana OG F3, and I found this unusually tall pheno. Nearing 7 weeks here.
She doesn't appear like the Sophies I've grown (I've run 2 packs of it) nor like the Banana OG F3.

She actually reminds me more of a mendobreath style lady - what do you guys think? Sorry for closeup.
I've had a lot of mendo phenos in pug gear - but she does have the typical cherry candy/cough syrup scent like Sophies does.
Just not the look


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 13, 2022)

Mrpfffff said:


> Hey gents, long time no see!
> Got a question for yall since you've run so much pug now.
> 
> I crossed a Sophiesbreath pheno I hunted to Banana OG F3, and I found this unusually tall pheno. Nearing 7 weeks here.
> ...


Good to see you back my friend! Beautiful plant! Nice work! I think I know what you're talking about. I had a cactus breath that had those terps. All the other ones had lime, but one had candy, cherry kinda smell and flavor. And my pbb keeper also has some of that as well. Also similar looking structure to those of mine. Glad you're finding success with your beans you're making!


----------



## Mrpfffff (Mar 13, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Good to see you back my friend! Beautiful plant! Nice work! I think I know what you're talking about. I had a cactus breath that had those terps. All the other ones had lime, but one had candy, cherry kinda smell and flavor. And my pbb keeper also has some of that as well. Also similar looking structure to those of mine. Glad you're finding success with your beans you're making!


Thanks! Since last time I've picked up 2 packs of Deep V and a pack of Hash Face from Mr Pug! Not sure when they'll get popped since I've got other stuff planned... I'm also running Meatbreath x Banana OG F3 that I made using the Crawn cut, a lot of the Meat cut's terps in that one.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 13, 2022)

Mrpfffff said:


> Thanks! Since last time I've picked up 2 packs of Deep V and a pack of Hash Face from Mr Pug! Not sure when they'll get popped since I've got other stuff planned... I'm also running Meatbreath x Banana OG F3 that I made using the Crawn cut, a lot of the Meat cut's terps in that one.


Sounds like a good male that isn't too dominant in the crosses! If you pop those new packs, let us know how they go pls.


----------



## Mrpfffff (Mar 13, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Sounds like a good male that isn't too dominant in the crosses! If you pop those new packs, let us know how they go pls.


Ah yes, the Hash Face may come sooner than the Deep V - since I have two of those I want to see how they turn out for other people and get an idea beforehand what to expect (or what males may offer within!)

Strawnana x Meatbreath just sounds terped out! I wish we could see the Meat male, like he used to show the others off.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 13, 2022)

Anyone have any poop f2 or road apples going right now?


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 17, 2022)

Mom (28 days 12/12) and new babies! Really grateful!


----------



## bubba73 (Mar 19, 2022)

PBC day 30


----------



## Mrpfffff (Mar 20, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> PBC day 30


Super healthy!! What do you feed them?


----------



## bubba73 (Mar 20, 2022)

Mrpfffff said:


> Super healthy!! What do you feed them?


New line called Eon from cultured biologix


----------



## Mrpfffff (Mar 20, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> New line called Eon from cultured biologix


Ahh I've seen interviews with a young dude from cultured biologix on the OCGfam page on youtube haha. 
Knowledgeable dude, I'll peek into it! Thanks.


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 20, 2022)

PBB OGKB Mutant Reveg doing good


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 21, 2022)

Anyone growing Peter Butter Breath (Rabbit Hole X PBB) from the scapegoat collab, watch out for balls on the lowers end of week 2F. Praying it's just the lowers and not a full hermie


----------



## Trichomeconnoisseur (Mar 22, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Anyone growing Peter Butter Breath (Rabbit Hole X PBB) from the scapegoat collab, watch out for balls on the lowers end of week 2F. Praying it's just the lowers and not a full hermie


I'm currently growing Pearly White and thought I had 11/12 males. Flipped them just to be sure and the first few to start flowering are full blown male herms. I have all but 3 saved will run the clones to be sure I didn't somehow stress them out.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2022)

In my experience, that there is a full on hermaphrodite. Ya, ya, ya that they “might” not do that again but it’s usually a couple nanners that are subjective traits, “balls of nanners” like seen here are male flowers not just male parts in female flowers.


----------



## Trichomeconnoisseur (Mar 24, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> In my experience, that there is a full on hermaphrodite. Ya, ya, ya that they “might” not do that again but it’s usually a couple nanners that are subjective traits, “balls of nanners” like seen here are male flowers not just male parts in female flowers.


I was thinking it was female parts in a male plant because the majority of the plant was showing male parts until the top bits started exploding with hairs. I'm still fairly new to all of this, and this situation is definately a first for me.

You saying I shouldn't even run it again its such a bad herm?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 24, 2022)

So, is Scapegoat not vetting the strains or phenos that they use?? I haven't seen any herms coming from ThugPug gear otherwise, not even the tester chucks I'm running


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2022)

You can do whatever you want, sometimes it goes well. As far as whether it’s a chick with a sick or a dude with a giner seems like 6 of one half dozen the other when it comes to hermaphrodite plants. I would just ditch it, personally. hope for better and double check stressors but you can be sure there is some instability happening somehow.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 24, 2022)

I noticed some "green" poking out from under an overlapped leaf finger, thought it was pretty neat.

PBB "093" on her last lap.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 24, 2022)

Anyone gotten to the Deep V yet? From what’s left of his at banks I’ve been looking at Deep V and Pearly Whites, but the stability of Pearly Whites had me worried before I even saw that post above. Darn.


----------



## Trichomeconnoisseur (Mar 26, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Anyone gotten to the Deep V yet? From what’s left of his at banks I’ve been looking at Deep V and Pearly Whites, but the stability of Pearly Whites had me worried before I even saw that post above. Darn.


What is it that made you second guess the stability? I was just so stoked on the cross I had to grab a pack. Only think I can think of is that some people say gg4 is iffy?


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 26, 2022)

Trichomeconnoisseur said:


> What is it that made you second guess the stability? I was just so stoked on the cross I had to grab a pack. Only think I can think of is that some people say gg4 is iffy?


Just seems that White Truffle cut is iffy stability wise when used. Seen quite a few online having problems, but then you never know what they did to them. Fresh Coast told me Beleaf’s WTC crosses would herm, but is the one he uses different? It’s wild these days with seed makers.


----------



## resinhead (Mar 26, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5107268
> I noticed some "green" poking out from under an overlapped leaf finger, thought it was pretty neat.
> 
> PBB "093" on her last lap.


This happened to me also. Gotta love the pug


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 26, 2022)

resinhead said:


> This happened to me also. Gotta love the pug
> View attachment 5108519


They really are solid. And almost everyone's sinesces(?) into some dark dangerous looking hues!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 26, 2022)

My Budderton testers are doing quite well! No fuckery as of yet, pulled them out to peek for balls n bananas.

16 days in flower, they look "about right". 

Carl's Shoes x Meat Breath


----------



## resinhead (Mar 26, 2022)

Trichomeconnoisseur said:


> What is it that made you second guess the stability? I was just so stoked on the cross I had to grab a pack. Only think I can think of is that some people say gg4 is iffy?


 Fresh Coast seeds said the white truffle is unstable. That and it’s not even supposed to be called white truffle. It’s called that because it was wrongly renamed and distributed by someone with no moral
compass. Also it has been stated that there are better phenos to be found in the gorilla butter seeds.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 26, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Fresh Coast seeds said the white truffle is unstable. That and it’s not even supposed to be called white truffle. It’s called that because it was wrongly renamed and distributed by someone with no moral
> compass. Also it has been stated that there are better phenos to be found in the gorilla butter seeds.


Yep yep. Crazy how it goes these days. Really lame. Gorilla Butter is really nice though. Sucks somebody renamed it on him.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 28, 2022)

Mrpfffff said:


> Hey gents, long time no see!
> Got a question for yall since you've run so much pug now.
> 
> I crossed a Sophiesbreath pheno I hunted to Banana OG F3, and I found this unusually tall pheno. Nearing 7 weeks here.
> ...


Good to see ya here. I’ve seen these on your IG. Looking pretty nice!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 28, 2022)

Thug pug / SSSC collab #5 in week 3 of flower. She’s a small plant.. not much of a stretch at all. 
Last pic is a revegged clone that I threw under 12/12 a while back to find out she was female. I’m going to take a stab at making S1’s & also hitting the other clones I have in the small tent.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 1, 2022)

Pure Michigan 2.0 day 20 of flower


----------



## CannabisCanuckles (Apr 2, 2022)

Just looking for feedback from others before I drop some money on Thug Pugs newer stuff...has anybody grown his strains outdoors in Canada? And how are the bud sizes? I see a lot of picture of the 'breathe' strains and most of them seem to be 'popcorn nug' phenotypes. Is this how they grow, or is it the lighting? In full, direct sunlight, will these genetics produce big buds?


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 2, 2022)

CannabisCanuckles said:


> Just looking for feedback from others before I drop some money on Thug Pugs newer stuff...has anybody grown his strains outdoors in Canada? And how are the bud sizes? I see a lot of picture of the 'breathe' strains and most of them seem to be 'popcorn nug' phenotypes. Is this how they grow, or is it the lighting? In full, direct sunlight, will these genetics produce big buds?


The breath strains that are made with studly have a chance to be very low yielding, but pretty much all of his new strains are a few generations past studly so I think that problem has been solved. I ran KosherKushBreath and PeanutButterBreath outdoors in Canada with some decent yielding phenos and had some buds the size of a soda can. His newer crosses with "Mr stinky" are on point for yield and quality, my Urinal Cake is my highest yielding thug strain so far and Stankasaurus had great yield too.


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 2, 2022)

#10 Garlic Breath 2.0 reversal.

I sprayed her with 1:4 - 1:2 ratio sts to water every 7 days.
I also got 5 female unicorn poop F2 in flower will post pics soon.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 2, 2022)

My post yesterday I labeled as day twenty flower… I was excited because i couldn’t believe how fast and hard she’s stacking… 
That was a typo because I misread my calendar really the pic was taken day 34


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 4, 2022)

I've got some unreleased Thug Pug available and was wondering where I should list it? Also curious if anyone knows the approximate value on these.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 4, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I've got some unreleased Thug Pug available and was wondering where I should list it? Also curious if anyone knows the approximate value on these.


$100 is what the new stuff is going for from banks.


----------



## Ma_cultivator (Apr 4, 2022)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Yeah I just did some digging and the original Marty's meat he sent to gromer to pollinate with Studley. The Marty's meat bx2 is (dino meat x mm4) x mm5. For a second I thought the bx2 had Studley and was gonna go grab them lol


That’s an amazing cut. I have it and it’s insane. So unique. Everything about that Dino meat/Marty’s meat is special.


----------



## Ma_cultivator (Apr 4, 2022)

ianc4990 said:


> A little info if anyone is looking to score some bigpondgenetics on terpyseeds restock in like 30 mins.
> View attachment 4807274View attachment 4807275View attachment 4807276View attachment 4807277


----------



## Ma_cultivator (Apr 4, 2022)

That cut is the most amazing plant I’ve ever seen. And I’ve been growing a decade. It’s incredible.


----------



## Ma_cultivator (Apr 4, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Dino Meat -Meatbreath #12 x Lurch


I have that cut. Also known as Marty’s cut or big pond genetics cut. Superrrrr rare.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 4, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I've got some unreleased Thug Pug available and was wondering where I should list it? Also curious if anyone knows the approximate value on these.


Strainly is a good place to post that


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 5, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Strainly is a good place to post that


I wanted to see how much they'd go for. I'd be posting for another breeder and he said he wanted like $500 per pack so I'm probably not gonna post lol


----------



## Ma_cultivator (Apr 5, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I've got some unreleased Thug Pug available and was wondering where I should list it? Also curious if anyone knows the approximate value on these.


Terpy seeds discord


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 5, 2022)

Seems like there's a few discord channels that you can buy n sell beans on. I'm new to discord and the entire idea


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 8, 2022)

canasta


----------



## jtronic (Apr 9, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> canasta
> View attachment 5115382View attachment 5115383


How are the terps?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 9, 2022)

jtronic said:


> How are the terps?


Papaya Nectar juice from goya. or like strong creamy mango thats starting to ferment into alcohol. its pretty awesome


----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 9, 2022)

Here is Carl's Shoe Pheno #1


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 9, 2022)

I am freakin LOVING these testers so far.


----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 9, 2022)

bIG CARL?!?!?


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 9, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5115963
> View attachment 5115964
> View attachment 5115965
> I am freakin LOVING these testers so far.


Nice!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thug pug/SSSC collab #5 week 5
She’s been through a few things, but I’m still a rookie.. & I have a couple cuts at different ages to zero in on her preferences in feed. 
not much of a stretch out of her at all. Trichomes tho.. no problems there.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 10, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Thug pug/SSSC collab #5 week 5
> She’s been through a few things, but I’m still a rookie.. & I have a couple cuts at different ages to zero in on her preferences in feed.
> not much of a stretch out of her at all. Trichomes tho.. no problems there. View attachment 5115979View attachment 5115980View attachment 5115981View attachment 5115982


Oh baby. I've resisted buying new thug pug gear as I've justified to myself "it won't be as good as the classics" but I am assuming that's a fallacy


----------



## bubba73 (Apr 11, 2022)

Peanut Butter Crunch ..


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 14, 2022)

Pbb wk 8. The f2's are looking good, no ogkb mutants and they'll be showing sex soon.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 27, 2022)

TP/SSSC collab #5 week 8 
Grow journal link in my signature below if anyone wants to check it out. 3 other strains in the tent with her. She’s the only thug pug. She will be preserved & we will be getting better acquainted so I can get her to perform better.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 4, 2022)

Pbb ogkb dom pheno day 42


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2022)

Hey all, haven't been over here in a while, everyone runs are looking fire. Now years have passed what would be considered thug pug's rarest/ best strains- PBB, meat breath, unicorn poop? Any others?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2022)

or even Larry Bird breath is another one of grower's strains I'd consider rare/hard to get.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 5, 2022)

@Dividedsky Pbb is only pugs strain i ever ran  I jumped on a train too late tbf. I did grow crosses with his gear and everthing was fire so Im gonna grab some thug pugs beans this year. I was thinking about natural gas but didnt saw any photos or smoke reports of it anywhere.



Day 44


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 6, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> @Dividedsky Pbb is only pugs strain i ever ran  I jumped on a train too late tbf. I did grow crosses with his gear and everthing was fire so Im gonna grab some thug pugs beans this year. I was thinking about natural gas but didnt saw any photos or smoke reports of it anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5129056
> View attachment 5129057
> Day 44


I got a pack of natural gas, it's about 5th in the cue to grow .


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 7, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey all, haven't been over here in a while, everyone runs are looking fire. Now years have passed what would be considered thug pug's rarest/ best strains- PBB, meat breath, unicorn poop? Any others?


Afew were real limited, banana breath, black cherry breath. Bcb was real nice


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Afew were real limited, banana breath, black cherry breath. Bcb was real nice


Ya I ran the black cherry breath a while back, I'm sitting on packs of purple drank breath and larry bird breath. Ill eventually pop not sure when though. I also have 4 beans of the original sherb breath.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 7, 2022)

SSSC collab #5 (Night king x Lurch)
chopped at day 64. She’s small, but we will see a better version of her soon. A revegged clone is in the center of the last pic. (and in a couple of those cups)
1 gal fabric pot. She will be transplanted into 5gal & trellised in a 4x4.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 7, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey all, haven't been over here in a while, everyone runs are looking fire. Now years have passed what would be considered thug pug's rarest/ best strains- PBB, meat breath, unicorn poop? Any others?


This was up for a starting bid of $500, and no one bid on it. Guess it ain’t so daughter after.

Anyone here run it, or able to validate the rarity? Worth 500 clams?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> This was up for a starting bid of $500, and no one bid on it. Guess it ain’t so daughter after.
> 
> Anyone here run it, or able to validate the rarity? Worth 500 clams?View attachment 5130096


I never even heard of this strain thought PBS was Peanut Butter Studley. At this point I would only pick up of packs of thug pug from a trusted person or vendor(though I wouldn't probably buy any more thug pug), these packs are so easy to tamper with, you can literally wipe of the marker writing and put whatever thug strain you wanted on the package...seedsuction sight seems very sketch to buy beans not to much vetting of packs and where they're coming from


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 7, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I never even heard of this strain thought PBS was Peanut Butter Studley. At this point I would only pick up of packs of thug pug from a trusted person or vendor(though I wouldn't probably buy any more thug pug), these packs are so easy to tamper with, you can literally wipe of the marker writing and put whatever thug strain you wanted on the package...seedsuction sight seems very sketch to buy beans not to much vetting of packs and where they're coming from


Yea I got the same vibe from that site. It was a quick google search, but no one even bid. Red flag right there. If they were tried and true resellers.. it’d be gone.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 9, 2022)

My keeper cut of Pbb day 48.

I mean, I know that Im smoking too much but she is transforming into a fuckin gummi bear and you can't tell me its not.


----------



## Geartner (May 10, 2022)

Dead Banana day 50 from flip.
Buds are solid and Banana smells are present, but hermied on me from week 4, while others didn't. Kinda terrible hermie cause them balls were mostly hidden between buds and stems.
Had some light issue twice, so might be prone for those. Getting a re-run aswell, will see how that goes.


----------



## Foxseeds (May 11, 2022)

Unicorn Poop F2 #3 cut day 59

This one was really vigorous, fun plant might pop my other pack.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 11, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> My keeper cut of Pbb day 48.
> 
> I mean, I know that Im smoking too much but she is transforming into a fuckin gummi bear and you can't tell me its not.
> View attachment 5130688
> ...


I actually laughed out loud


----------



## LoC Tha Token (May 11, 2022)

Foxseeds said:


> Unicorn Poop F2 #3 cut day 59
> View attachment 5131985View attachment 5131986
> This one was really vigorous, fun plant might pop my other pack.


DDDDDAMN
That is some

FIYAHHHHHH


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2022)

Foxseeds said:


> Unicorn Poop F2 #3 cut day 59
> View attachment 5131985View attachment 5131986
> This one was really vigorous, fun plant might pop my other pack.


Can you show us every single other plant you have of the unicorn poop F2?


----------



## Foxseeds (May 12, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Can you show us every single other plant you have of the unicorn poop F2?


No. But I might post the other 2 phenos I like after they finish.
Got 5 females and 1 herm killed in veg. None looked the same.
Also got a gmo leaner unicorn poop f2 male with garlic stem rub and gmo structure. I might chuck his clones outdoors.


----------



## durbanblue (May 14, 2022)

Unicorn poop two different phenos.


----------



## trichomechaser420 (May 14, 2022)

I'd like to have a discussion concerning the Mule Fuel that Gromer released quite a while back and the integrity of the GMO used.

The lineage was stated GMO x Mendo Montage.

However, when I ran some of the beans my phenos didn't seem to represent what I expected to find. I had a distinctively OGKB pheno, along with one that appeared similar in colour to GMO, but otherwise lacked any other distinct GMO traits.

I started to speak to others who ran it and mostly got told of relatively small yielding plants with various funky terps. When I started running through photos I wasn't seeing the GMO pistil pushing, I wasn't seeing GMO flowering times, nor the stench I associate with GMO. There was a funk, sure - but not the GMO funk.

A big red flag to me was when the OGKB expressions appeared not only in my seeds but other growers online. I've run GMO crosses (a fair few packs) and I've never had ogkb expressions. When I spoke to Gromer about it he claimed it was from the GMO side... the GMO uses the Forum Cut though and not the OGKB. And again, you never really see OGKB traits come through in GMO crosses.

I hadn't given it much thought in the past couple years but then I've got a buddy who is going to run the rest of the pack for me, and he found some Mule Fuel phenos online that look a lot like other Chem Cookies phenos. Smaller flower structure, less like the D and more like the GSC.

I feel like the Mule Fuel may not actually use GMO, but instead could be another pheno found from Mamiko's Chem Cookies that Gromer hunted or got given/traded. I even thought it may be a recreation using something like the Chem D x OGKB.

Has anyone here who has hunted Mule Fuel found plants that represent GMO? 80-85 dayers that stack heavy and push pistils through week 11/12?

Would be happy to be shown otherwise, but it does make me curious.

Not to offend the fan boys. But Chem Cookies phenos are regularly incorrectly named as GMO and sold/traded under the name of GMO.


----------



## Foxseeds (May 14, 2022)

OGKB is in anything with cookies and or with mendo purps in it. The duck leaf mutation comes from Purps . Seen csi humboldt talk about it showing up in just Purple Urkle at low rates recently.


Gromer used GMO in 2 other crosses both I’ve grown Garlic Breath 2.0 I grew had GMO structure and frost id expect.
Unicorn poop f2 I just posted looks like a GMO leaner but finshes fast. The males flower time used in a cross effects the flower time of the offspring more then the females. There’s some hemp papers on that.


----------



## trichomechaser420 (May 14, 2022)

Foxseeds said:


> OGKB is in anything with cookies and or with mendo purps in it. The duck leaf mutation comes from Purps . Seen csi humboldt talk about it showing up in just Purple Urkle at low rates recently.
> View attachment 5133422
> 
> Gromer used GMO in 2 other crosses both I’ve grown Garlic Breath 2.0 I grew had GMO structure and frost id expect.
> Unicorn poop f2 I just posted looks like a GMO leaner but finshes fast. The males flower time used in a cross effects the flower time of the offspring more then the females. There’s some hemp papers on that.


Sure, those leaves definitely show up in Urkle. I'm a big fan of Caleb's work so I do try keep up with what he finds in his S1s

But there's still issues I see, because when I asked Gromer on how often it pops up, he told me it is from the GMO. And I imagine he knows what comes out of his male.

And I just don't buy it coming from the GMO side, unless the GMO isn't legit/or a different Chem Cookies selection. I can't think of a single GMO cross outside of Mule Fuel that I've run where I haven't seen any traits that slightly resemble the GMO. GMO is pretty dominant in crosses.

I think the Garlic Breath and Garlic Breath 2.0 came out afterwards and the expressions with those did seem more true to what I am used to with GMO.

And outside of my own experience, almost everything I've seen online of Mule Fuel looks nothing like GMO. That strikes me as odd. I'd still expect some phenos to represent the mother to a good degree when one looks at such a sample size. Exact same thing with flowering times.

I realize I may be just having a go at nothing, but just from my experience with GMO crosses, it doesn't match up with the others. It could also just be an extremely dominant father, but then just the curiosity of Gromer stating it was from the GMO.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 14, 2022)

Just trimmed a tester nug for the morning of the night king x lurch (collab#5 w/SSSC)


----------



## DrOgkush (May 15, 2022)

Garlicbreath 13 days flower.


----------



## southernsativa (May 17, 2022)

I've got a pack of original garlic breath here. I'm wondering what the difference is between this and 2.0? Why did he remake it, is there a problem with the originals?


----------



## Osage420 (May 18, 2022)

trichomechaser420 said:


> Sure, those leaves definitely show up in Urkle. I'm a big fan of Caleb's work so I do try keep up with what he finds in his S1s
> 
> But there's still issues I see, because when I asked Gromer on how often it pops up, he told me it is from the GMO. And I imagine he knows what comes out of his male.
> 
> ...


Reading this is worrisome. I soaked a pack of mule fuel and only 3 germinated. Was hoping for the gmo funk in one of my 3 survivors. Guess not. So far stem rubs don't reveal anything like the garlic and onions i was hoping for.


----------



## DrOgkush (May 19, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> I've got a pack of original garlic breath here. I'm wondering what the difference is between this and 2.0? Why did he remake it, is there a problem with the originals?


Mine is the 2.0. And I could not answer that question. I bought mine from a clone distributor here In California.


----------



## resinhead (May 19, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> I've got a pack of original garlic breath here. I'm wondering what the difference is between this and 2.0? Why did he remake it, is there a problem with the originals?


Different male used. Same strain different pheno. The reason was to get less runts and mutants.


----------



## southernsativa (May 19, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Different male used. Same strain different pheno. The reason was to get less runts and mutants.


Thanks for clearing that up. I take it the mutations come from GMO? I grew GMO Zkittlez once and one was a true tricot from seed and two others turned trileaf after 6 weeks of veg.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 19, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I take it the mutations come from GMO? I grew GMO Zkittlez once and one was a true tricot from seed and two others turned trileaf after 6 weeks of veg.


Assuming the gmo cut found by skunkmasterflex was used in both crosses... he's referring to the mendo breath dad (spewely spudright) which was retired and replaced by a new generational male. Mendo breath is mendo montage x ogkb i think. OGKB is your source of mutants most likely, not sure about the gmo x skittles


----------



## resinhead (May 19, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I take it the mutations come from GMO? I grew GMO Zkittlez once and one was a true tricot from seed and two others turned trileaf after 6 weeks of veg.


The mutations came from ogkb. 2.0 versions of his strains throw less ogkb phenos.


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (May 19, 2022)

Terpy Seeds


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Ma_cultivator (May 24, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> What is DM #8? Can't find much on it.


Here’s some photos of one i recently flowered out. It’s really hard to find. I was lucky enough to get my hands on a cut of it through a friend that knows gromer. It’s incredible, but like i said, not much info on i think bc it’s pretty rare.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 3, 2022)

Peter Butter Breath Day 35. (2) From Seed.
Rabbit Hole X Peanut Butter Breath

ScapeGoat X Thug Pug Collab.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 4, 2022)

After running the night king x lurch.. I’ve decided to run a clone & fill the 4x4. Flipped last week.
2nd pic was the original at chop time. Small plant, with some really gassy bud. I had to give it another go.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 4, 2022)

Garlicbreath2.0 @ 36 days of flower


----------



## Jogrow23 (Jun 4, 2022)

@


CaliRootz88 said:


> Peter Butter Breath Day 35. (2) From Seed.
> Rabbit Hole X Peanut Butter Breath
> 
> ScapeGoat X Thug Pug Collab.
> ...


How are the terps so far on your Peter butter breath?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 4, 2022)

Jogrow23 said:


> @
> 
> 
> How are the terps so far on your Peter butter breath?


It's hard to describe honestly and maybe too early tell the end terps/smells. So far the best way to describe it is earthy and funky so far. The buds seem to be stacking heavy. Here’s another view. Looks like this pheno is taking after the Rabbit Hole Strain imo.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 5, 2022)

Iv been wanting pbb for the longest. I know a guy who has it. But won’t put clones out yet. Otherwise I’m on a waiting list to grab a pack when they come back lol.


----------



## Jogrow23 (Jun 5, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> It's hard to describe honestly and maybe too early tell the end terps/smells. So far the best way to describe it is earthy and funky so far. The buds seem to be stacking heavy. Here’s another view. Looks like this pheno is taking after the Rabbit Hole Strain imo.
> View attachment 5144516
> 
> View attachment 5144524


Yeah definitely looks like its a rabbit hole leaner as far as morphology, but could still end up having very pbb like terps. I always love earthy strains, gonna pop some Peter butter breath now, definitely will be following along with your second half of flower!


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Jun 8, 2022)

Unicorn Poop F2 is up on Deeply!!! I just ordered fiddle faddle - lurch x gelatti (mendo montage f3) and unicorn poop f2 for 190$ shipped


----------



## Uptight Blaze (Jun 9, 2022)

Pre-release at OES - https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/thug-pug/


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 9, 2022)

Grabbed the PB studly pack off an auction the other week 2 go along with my other peanut butter Xs.... dunno what one I'll dig into first, read the jiffy cake male in the May contain nutz was a OGKB leaning PBB sounds interesting


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I ran the black cherry breath a while back, I'm sitting on packs of purple drank breath and larry bird breath. Ill eventually pop not sure when though. I also have 4 beans of the original sherb breath.


Purple drank breath should be niiice


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 10, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


I have a rare combination of thug unicorn poop, mac5. Og runtz I've yet to pop


----------



## Foxseeds (Jun 10, 2022)

Unicorn Poop F2 # 3 dank garlic terps

Got another pheno with bigger buds and more rancid nasty terps. Rerunning both.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 12, 2022)

Mutant OBKB Dom PBB re-veg bout to take a cut and flower it out. Already harvested it once lol


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 13, 2022)

Also have a Canasta ( Papaya X Meatbreath) growing right now. Smells like Peaches and Papaya with some gas at the end


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 13, 2022)

Harvest mutual has a pre release of a lot of thugpug including more packs of unicorn poop f2 if anyone is looking


----------



## Hempwickwizard (Jun 17, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Different male used. Same strain different pheno. The reason was to get less runts and mutants.


I wish he'd just f4 to fix that and use better judgement when taking one parent to another


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Jun 17, 2022)

Hempwickwizard said:


> I wish he'd just f4 to fix that and use better judgement when taking one parent to another


His new male, Junior is Mendobreath f4... lol


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 18, 2022)

Canasta 
She smell like papaya floral with a little gas


----------



## tomram (Jun 19, 2022)

hii
pugsbreath 55 day flo 12/12


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 19, 2022)

Uptight Blaze said:


> Pre-release at OES - https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/thug-pug/


Dam $500 a pack ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 19, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yea I got the same vibe from that site. It was a quick google search, but no one even bid. Red flag right there. If they were tried and true resellers.. it’d be gone.


It's a legit Strain which i have but not many people do one of the rarer newer packs from right after the retirement news.
That being said i am no way confirming that pack is legit but it is quit rare meaning 500 bones sounds about right if your foolish enough to bid it .


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 29, 2022)

Peter Butter Breath.
These colas are monstrous!
Don’t really care for this type of bud structure.
Smells buttery, cheesy, earthy.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 5, 2022)

OGKB Dom PBB in flower


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 5, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> OGKB Dom PBB in flower
> View attachment 5159086


Prepare thyself for WAY less flower than you were expecting  . I love these OGKB ugly broads. Bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 5, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Prepare thyself for WAY less flower than you were expecting  . I love these OGKB ugly broads. Bravo sir, bravo.


Oh I know, It's a reveg this plant is over a year old now lol . I'm ready for the peppered steak meat terps from this


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 5, 2022)

bud from last harvest of the plant.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 6, 2022)

Goddamn just bought unicorn poop f2s and broke my 6 month streak of not buying beans 

Better be worth it


----------



## johnkimble (Jul 15, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Peter Butter Breath.
> These colas are monstrous!
> Don’t really care for this type of bud structure.
> Smells buttery, cheesy, earthy.View attachment 5156622View attachment 5156623


Nanner city


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 15, 2022)

johnkimble said:


> Nanner city


Big time. These nanners pushed out late flower. Probably wasn’t enough time to make a difference. I ran different genetics and strains and only the Peter Breaths did this towards the end. I have clones in veg they probably won’t throw as much or any at all if I decide to flower them. Cloned versions of plants typically balance out and become more stable vs from seed. Everything is in the drying phase now.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 15, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Big time. These nanners pushed out late flower. Probably wasn’t enough time to make a difference. I ran different genetics and strains and only the Peter Breaths did this towards the end. I have clones in veg they probably won’t throw as much or any at all if I decide to flower them. Cloned versions of plants typically balance out and become more stable vs from seed. Everything is in the drying phase now.


I've had nanners come out when plants are overly ripe when i ran some cultivars too long but it's so late in the phase they dont harm anything cept bag appeal .


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 15, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> I've had nanners come out when plants are overly ripe when i ran some cultivars too long but it's so late in the phase they dont harm anything cept bag appeal .


Exactly.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 15, 2022)

Nanners dry to almost-nothing and IMO don't impact bag appeal very much if at all.


----------



## Ma_cultivator (Jul 16, 2022)

Trillmatic420 said:


> Yeah I just did some digging and the original Marty's meat he sent to gromer to pollinate with Studley. The Marty's meat bx2 is (dino meat x mm4) x mm5. For a second I thought the bx2 had Studley and was gonna go grab them lol


Yes that’s true. I was lucky enough to get my hands on a cut of it and it’s everything i expected and more. So amazing but difficult to grow.


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 22, 2022)

Unicorn Poop f2 # 3 straight gas 

rolled her into a Jamaican style spliff


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 22, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha chill ian, dude was just asking a question...and I believe romis wanted to just get involved in the thread, say what up, and join in the convo. Nothing wrong with being interested in fire genetic, even if they're way overpriced at the moment. Honestly don't even know how there's any thug pug pack even around anymore. Believe some people and banks, must have bought huge amounts last drops in winter/spring.
> 
> Romis- you can you the search bar feature on here and it works great if your looking for a specific information. I have used it many times and still do. Do you have any thugpug packs? If you have any questions let me know, would be happy to help.


Someone grumpy. Try indica bro.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 23, 2022)

Pure Michigan 

Gone completely black and frosty as fuck


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 23, 2022)

Ooo I got one of these over 2 weeks of flower, how old is she like 8-9 weeks?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 23, 2022)

Just about to hit week 9
I had to run the whole pack. Only found 2 worth keeping the other females were all trash


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 23, 2022)

Mechman60 said:


> Someone grumpy. Try indica bro.


In no way possible at all in any shape or form does that post your quoting indicate any kind of grumpy. Lmfao. Idk why or even HOW you could’ve possible taken that comment in a negative/Grumpy way. Lol.


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> In no way possible at all in any shape or form does that post your quoting indicate any kind of grumpy. Lmfao. Idk why or even HOW you could’ve possible taken that comment in a negative/Grumpy way. Lol.


I apologize DrOgkush, I didn't mean that toward you. I responded to the wrong post.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 23, 2022)

Mechman60 said:


> I apologize DrOgkush, I didn't mean that toward you. I responded to the wrong post.


You didn respond to me. I just read what you quoted lol. I had to re read it several times. And I was like huh? He’s just saying it’s fun thread to chat on. How’s that grumpy. Lol


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You didn respond to me. I just read what you quoted lol. I had to re read it several times. And I was like huh? He’s just saying it’s fun thread to chat on. How’s that grumpy. Lol


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You didn respond to me. I just read what you quoted lol. I had to re read it several times. And I was like huh? He’s just saying it’s fun thread to chat on. How’s that grumpy. Lol


Romis was the intended reciepient.


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 24, 2022)

Unicorn Poop F2 # 5 Super pungent nasty garlic smell goes through the bag dank. 
Cut day 70, pretty bud structure.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 24, 2022)

Foxseeds said:


> Unicorn Poop F2 # 5 Super pungent nasty garlic smell goes through the bag dank. View attachment 5169024View attachment 5169025
> Cut day 70, pretty bud structure.


Impressive!! Wish I could get a whiff of those terps.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 24, 2022)

Foxseeds said:


> Unicorn Poop F2 # 5 Super pungent nasty garlic smell goes through the bag dank. View attachment 5169024View attachment 5169025
> Cut day 70, pretty bud structure.


How did it yield?


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 24, 2022)

Like 3 zips in a 3 gallon. 10 other plants under the same light, I could probably do better on the next round. I liked smoking all the unicorn poop f2, even the less nice phenos all smoked nice.

also I popped a full pack of mo meat (meat breath F2) from thugpug excited for meat terps


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 24, 2022)

Foxseeds said:


> Like 3 zips in a 3 gallon. 10 other plants under the same light, I could probably do better on the next round. I liked smoking all the unicorn poop f2, even the less nice phenos all smoked nice.
> 
> also I popped a full pack of mo meat excited for meat terps


School me. I researched it to no avail. What is Mo Meat?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 24, 2022)

Mechman60 said:


> School me. I researched it to no avail. What is Mo Meat?


Meat breath x meat breath by Fresh Coast


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 24, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Meat breath x meat breath by Fresh Coast


Ok , I get it. Thanks. My indica will be happy I now know.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 25, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/trees/comments/w7ndtl

I'm stoked I made it through a run without any tip burn or shitty deficiencies


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 25, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/trees/comments/w7ndtl
> 
> I'm stoked I made it through a run without any tip burn or shitty deficiencies


Level up! Congratulations, that’s awesome looking flower!


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 25, 2022)

Thanks man thankfully it smells as good as it looks 




colocowboy said:


> Level up! Congratulations, that’s awesome looking flower!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 27, 2022)

Mutant OGKB Dom PBB, Smells like peppered steak / peppered meat.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 28, 2022)

Chop day for Pure Michigan

Here's the #5
It's not my favourite keeper (#7 was) but I fucking love how jet black this one turned. 

Really fucking beautiful. I did keep a cut of this one. The nose is a kind of sweet artificial cereal or cake flavoured vape juice Kind of smell. 

The #7 I preferred did go very black as well and had a much better structure and I much preferred the rancid mouldy laundry gas smell of that one. This one was just a little more aesthetic.for some reason. Didn't think to get a full outdoor plant shot before I chopped it up. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/wa3i9f


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/trees/comments/wa4wx8

Interestingly my 2 other female PMs had nearly no terps whatsoever and yielded shit as well


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 28, 2022)

Some of the more “normal” growing ogkb leaners from the current hunt. About 1/10. Mutants are the most fun to watch to grow.
4 Mo Meat (Meat Breath F2)
1 Sherb Bait (Sherb Breath x (A.S.S x Jiffy Cake)
1 GCCF2 x Garlic Breath 2.0
1 #10 Garlic breath 2.0 s1


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 28, 2022)

I love my mutant  I'm going to reveg it for the 2nd time nad just take clones and make new mother from those.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jul 28, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Just about to hit week 9
> I had to run the whole pack. Only found 2 worth keeping the other females were all trash


How was the nose one your phenos of pure Michigan? & what was wrong with the females u said was trash? I got a pack I want to pop soon


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 28, 2022)

Chaseink501 said:


> How was the nose one your phenos of pure Michigan? & what was wrong with the females u said was trash? I got a pack I want to pop soon



The big one I like best has a very gassy, spicy mouldy laundry kind of smell. The 2nd favourite has a very nice sweet artificial cake/cereal/vanilla kind of smell. I like it for the smell and jet black fade. If it yielded better I'd be inclined to keep it. I'm running both those a 2nd time again. I like offensive terps more than sweet/dessert terps. 

The videos in that post above show the #5 / sweet/cake smelling pheno and this video is the #7 mouldy laundry pheno 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ausents/comments/war44g

The 2 other trash females had very weak nose and really shitty yield and structure. One had maybe a kind of caramel instant coffee grain smell but yielded poorly the other half literally no smell whatsoever and was fasciated as well as all kinds of weird deficiencies and whatnot. So 2/10 seeds were good. 

For the price and hype I'd expect to be struggling to choose a keeper but whatever. I'm pretty happy with what I've found and will keep it going for a whole


----------



## LaPerlaCraft (Jul 30, 2022)

Any info on Banana Breath #1 & #2? Haven’t seen them numbered before.


----------



## Hempwickwizard (Aug 1, 2022)

trichomechaser420 said:


> I'd like to have a discussion concerning the Mule Fuel that Gromer released quite a while back and the integrity of the GMO used.
> 
> The lineage was stated GMO x Mendo Montage.
> 
> ...


Definitely possible. Everything you said is reasonable imo. There is only one gmo. And it is not really meaty like good cookie. Thiol heavy stinker with sour garlic mothballs from the chem d. Pretty sure divine has/made the real gmo cut. Gmo is a chemovaric selection of divine genetics chem cookies. It could be from that pool but I highly doubt it was anything but mamiko. And they have fems and regs.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 1, 2022)

Hempwickwizard said:


> Definitely possible. Everything you said is reasonable imo. There is only one gmo. And it is not really meaty like good cookie. Thiol heavy stinker with sour garlic mothballs from the chem d. Pretty sure divine has/made the real gmo cut. Gmo is a chemovaric selection of divine genetics chem cookies. It could be from that pool but I highly doubt it was anything but mamiko. And they have fems and regs.


Wonder if garlic breath 2.0 has the same GMO, has anyone gotten a GB 2.0 with GMO traits>?


----------



## bubba73 (Aug 1, 2022)

One of these days I’ll have to pop a bean of peanut butter breath … still haven’t break open the package …


----------



## Foxseeds (Aug 1, 2022)

Hempwickwizard said:


> Definitely possible. Everything you said is reasonable imo. There is only one gmo. And it is not really meaty like good cookie. Thiol heavy stinker with sour garlic mothballs from the chem d. Pretty sure divine has/made the real gmo cut. Gmo is a chemovaric selection of divine genetics chem cookies. It could be from that pool but I highly doubt it was anything but mamiko. And they have fems and regs.


My garlic breath 2.0 had gmo traits garlic terps, bud structure, some with 11 week flower time. unicorn poop f2 had similar gmo lenaing phenos as the garlic breath 2.0. Unicorn especially had Garlic and GMO structure on most.

Mule fuel flower time is effected by mendo montages fast flower time, male flower time effects offspring more then females flower time so GMO 11 week can be reduced. Also ogkb mutation is in all mendo lines and cookies. So it can come from mendo montage.. Or just forum cut in gmo.

Gromer used GMO in 3 crosses all show GMO traits and have tested over 35%, also garlic breath, unicorn poop both came out before mule fuel I believe.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 2, 2022)

GMO is in his Natural Gas, too. Which I have a pack of. Tossing up whether to run that or Garlic Breath 2.0 next


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 2, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> One of these days I’ll have to pop a bean of peanut butter breath … still haven’t break open the package …


Don't gotta pop the whole pack! I'm popping two this next run I just put in ziplocks


----------



## Foxseeds (Aug 5, 2022)

Red / purple suspect male Mendo Montage F4 from bigpondgenetics, he got the F3 from thug pug personally. I really love the colour! 

I’m doing a late outdoor season male hunt. 
20 days since soaked. Going to take cuttings of my favourites inside..


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 8, 2022)

Peanut butter breath OGKB Dom mutant day 55 my peppered steak pheno im going to reveg and make clones this run


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 12, 2022)

Got some reviews In for 2 of my phenos of Pure Michigan. Big couch lockers but haven't made the top 3. Doesn't rank as high as 

1. HSO Gorilla Breath (gg4 x ogkb)
2. Little Chief Collabs Killer Glue (gg4 x ak47)
3. Fresh Coast Seed Co Truffle Breath (WTC x PBB) 

Seems anything with GG4 in it is a fire cracker. Shame, PM is a really pretty plant.


----------



## Highlymotivated420 (Aug 13, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Goddamn just bought unicorn poop f2s and broke my 6 month streak of not buying beans
> 
> Better be worth it


Dam bro I know how it is


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 18, 2022)

Here’s my pure Michigan 6 weeks tomorrow hard chunky buds every where smells sweet and creamy? Can’t really find the word for the smell but smells good


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 18, 2022)

Even the bottom shaded buds are hard and fattening


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 18, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Wonder if garlic breath 2.0 has the same GMO, has anyone gotten a GB 2.0 with GMO traits>?


Yeah, ran garlic breath 2.0 a year or two ago, was super stacked, my best yielding plant I've grown from thugpug, and had those gmo style terps for sure. High was not my cup of tea at all but flavor and whatever else checked the boxes, I only ran her once cause the stone was boring to me. Still have the rest of the pack, def a beautiful and fun grow.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Aug 25, 2022)

Peanut Butter Breath in week 5 of flower.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 25, 2022)

got another PBB growing and it's super OGKB again. I tried to get more to germinate and I think I lost 2 beans sadly. RIP , got bout 6 seeds left in my pack now


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 25, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> got another PBB growing and it's super OGKB again. I tried to get more to germinate and I think I lost 2 beans sadly. RIP , got bout 6 seeds left in my pack now


I personally love the PBB OGKB leaners, I feel like they STRONGLY exhibit all the best qualities of that strain, aside from a shitty yield.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 30, 2022)

12x Garlic Breath 2.0 beans planted!

Scored these for 80 bucks from SHN a little while ago when they randomly popped up. Jumped on them like a bitch in heat lol 


I also got 3 freebie packs of this (30+ seeds) when I ordered a pack of Unicorn Poop F2. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## jalank (Aug 30, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> 12x Garlic Breath 2.0 beans planted!
> 
> Scored these for 80 bucks from SHN a little while ago when they randomly popped up. Jumped on them like a bitch in heat lol View attachment 5189786
> 
> ...


That freebie looks like it is from Big Pond. At least, I have a pack of those from Big Pond.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 31, 2022)

jalank said:


> That freebie looks like it is from Big Pond. At least, I have a pack of those from Big Pond.


 I don't know much about BPG, are they legit?


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 31, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> 12x Garlic Breath 2.0 beans planted!
> 
> Scored these for 80 bucks from SHN a little while ago when they randomly popped up. Jumped on them like a bitch in heat lol View attachment 5189786
> 
> ...


Gooood shit cant wait to see them nugs


----------



## jalank (Sep 1, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I don't know much about BPG, are they legit?


Yeah, Big Pond is for real. He had a Meat Breath cut that he shared with Gromer and that became the cut that was used in Stankasaurus. Gromer also knocked up that cut with his Studly and that became BPG’s Mart’s Meat, I believe.


----------



## 357Slug (Sep 1, 2022)

jalank said:


> Yeah, Big Pond is for real. He had a Meat Breath cut that he shared with Gromer and that became the cut that was used in Stankasaurus. Gromer also knocked up that cut with his Studly and that became BPG’s Mart’s Meat, I believe.


Stankasaurus = dino meat x Mr stinky
Dino meat = meatbreath x mendo montage
Marty's meat = dino meat x studly


----------



## jalank (Sep 1, 2022)

357Slug said:


> Stankasaurus = dino meat x Mr stinky
> Dino meat = meatbreath x mendo montage
> Marty's meat = dino meat x studly


Thanks for clarifying. All BPG’s work that I’ve grown out has been pretty good.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 2, 2022)

I think I’m going to chop her in a couple days, I know the leaves look shitty but what you people say? I was going to wait to water her one more time which is probably like 4-5 days then chop, pure Michigan 8 weeks today


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2022)

You are close. Don’t let the dead growth hit the buds and your bag appeal won’t suffer. By dead I mean Brown. You might have a week, or a couple days depending on strain.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yeah I usually leave them until a slight tug removes them


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 3, 2022)

Anyone know where i can find peanut butter breath


----------



## bubba73 (Sep 3, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Anyone know where i can find peanut butter breath


good luck with that … I have a pack that I didn’t open yet but not for sell…..lol


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 4, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Anyone know where i can find peanut butter breath


gg4 x pbb close enough?
https://neptuneseedbank.com/product/beleaf-cannabis-love-white-truffle-s1-f/


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 4, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> gg4 x pbb close enough?
> https://neptuneseedbank.com/product/beleaf-cannabis-love-white-truffle-s1-f/


Definitely


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 4, 2022)

Anyone on here run Billy? Wanted to see if billy was throwing any phenos with zkittlez terps??


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 4, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Anyone on here run Billy? Wanted to see if billy was throwing any phenos with zkittlez terps??


It's not my post but I saw this on IG yesterday.


----------



## SlightlySpaded (Sep 6, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Anyone know where i can find peanut butter breath


I have 3 unopened packs still. I have one opened that I’m hunting through slowly. I found a non ogkb that I like. I haven’t had an ogkb female yet so I’m still looking for that. The one I kept is super unique. It has a smell that I say is like spaghettios. You have to open the jar and step back a foot or two and then it really hits you.


----------



## SlightlySpaded (Sep 6, 2022)

This is my keeper for now.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime420 (Sep 6, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Anyone know where i can find peanut butter breath


i believe gromer is making bx of the PBB. Somehow he has studly pollen even though he said he would never have anymore studly crosses.

so many gromer and thug pug pages though who know which are fake or real now. Saw one that said he no longer sells on terpy and to dm him for sales. Which judging off history is a scam page.

but in either case I’ve seen a lot of pbb cross talk from all the pages.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 6, 2022)

BiFBeans has PBB f3's









Peanut Butter Breath F3 — Brothers In Farms Genetics Cannabis Vendor Marketplace


Breeder: Gambino Genetic Heritage: Do-Si-Dos x Mendo Breath (Thug Pug) Seed Type: Regular Photoperiod Indica / Sativa: Indica leaning hybrid Cycle Time: 55-65 days Height: Medium-Tall Yield: Medium-High Terpene Profile: Savory, nutty, salty, funky Effect: Anxiety reducing, r




bifbeans.com





Fresh Coast Seed Co has/had heaps of nice PBB crosses. I ran truffle breath last year and found a couple of real nice phenos. I've got 6 more packs of his strains to work through


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 6, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> BiFBeans has PBB f3's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think freshcoast does a lot of work with thugpug. Cause a lot of the work is similar in terpenes. That funky nutty garlic stank

I’m currently running stankoyna and butter peelz. Butter peelz has thug pug pbb


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 6, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I think freshcoast does a lot of work with thugpug. Cause a lot of the work is similar in terpenes. That funky nutty garlic stank
> 
> I’m currently running stankoyna and butter peelz. Butter peelz has thug pug pbb


Truffle Breath was PBB x WTC . One pheno had real nice frosty GG4 shaped flowers with a delicious sweet peanut butter & jam on toast smell



and this other one had these big bommyknockers of heavy buds that smelled more like truffle/garlic/nuts


Really cool strain bummed I didn't clone these two but got another pack to hunt.

High occurrence of OGKB runts though, bin em I never found one I liked


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 6, 2022)

All those pbb crosses look fire. I think I might have found a reliable source that has pbb clones and much more fire. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 6, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I think freshcoast does a lot of work with thugpug. Cause a lot of the work is similar in terpenes. That funky nutty garlic stank
> 
> I’m currently running stankoyna and butter peelz. Butter peelz has thug pug pbb


How is the butter peelz?


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 7, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> How is the butter peelz?


Idk why they call it that. It’s peanut butter runtz. But I’m only 2 weeks from sprout. So I can’t really give you a description just yet on that one personally. Plus its new drop. So not much on it. Unless you find a tester to chat with. But so far. Beautiful. Fast growing. Great structure. Has slight fragrance of sweet just from a Whiff of the top. Prolly a runts leaner


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 7, 2022)

8/12 Garlic Breath 2.0 seeds made it.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 9, 2022)

My two girls of Ground Beef


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (Sep 11, 2022)

...from Thug Pug's IG


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 14, 2022)

Glukie breath outdoors.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 20, 2022)

Pure Michigan test bud after 12 day dry going to let the rest hang 2 or more days bugs rock hard smoking right at this moment sweet and creamy? Maybe the high better


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2022)

DEXTERxMORGAN said:


> ...from Thug Pug's IG


What's this....could've sworn the mendo breath{studly spewright} was long gone.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 20, 2022)

Pretty sure it's a clone drop in Canada. Hiddenherbs on ig


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 20, 2022)

I popped a pack or Garlic Breath 2.0 (13 seeds) and it's come down to like 3 or 4 of them being actual plants that look like they're gonna be anything decent. 2 mutant seedlings (prob ogkb) and 4 didn't pop at all and then there's like 3 or 4 seedlings that are just really struggling. Not only that but the seeds that did pop took like nearly a week or more to do so

Is this normal? Are the seeds real old? I bought them earlier in the year from terpy. A little disappointed so far. Popped 6 more beans from other breeders growing in exact same conditions that are thriving.


----------



## Peace.Remember (Sep 21, 2022)

Anybody have a copy of gromers nectar recipe?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Peace.Remember said:


> Anybody have a copy of gromers nectar recipe?


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> View attachment 5201025


Thanks, never ran this gear but always check here to see the great flowers you all put out. Can anyone drop some knowledge on what this is, or is it just what Gromer has come up with as his best feeding mix that he swears by? Peace all


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Thanks, never ran this gear but always check here to see the great flowers you all put out. Can anyone drop some knowledge on what this is, or is it just what Gromer has come up with as his best feeding mix that he swears by? Peace all


Honestly nectar is a LOT of nutes...if your just running in promix you'd probably have better results running nute like canna or athena


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I popped a pack or Garlic Breath 2.0 (13 seeds) and it's come down to like 3 or 4 of them being actual plants that look like they're gonna be anything decent. 2 mutant seedlings (prob ogkb) and 4 didn't pop at all and then there's like 3 or 4 seedlings that are just really struggling. Not only that but the seeds that did pop took like nearly a week or more to do so
> 
> Is this normal? Are the seeds real old? I bought them earlier in the year from terpy. A little disappointed so far. Popped 6 more beans from other breeders growing in exact same conditions that are thriving.


I feel like shit can happen with seeds, sometimes it's just luck of the draw. I figure the garlic breath 2.0 wouldn't be older than 2 years.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Thanks, never ran this gear but always check here to see the great flowers you all put out. Can anyone drop some knowledge on what this is, or is it just what Gromer has come up with as his best feeding mix that he swears by? Peace all


This is Gromer's Nectar for the Gods recipe. I use nectar but not this recipe/amounts, though this is pretty close to the recommended amounts the company says to use for the strongest concentration. Gromer just uses it full strength all the time instead of lighter during veg which is a little weird or wasteful probably. What I use is pretty close with a few other things added and a couple dry amendments and get great results.



Dividedsky said:


> Honestly nectar is a LOT of nutes...if your just running in promix you'd probably have better results running nute like canna or athena


Other brands are probably cheaper and certainly easier to use. Athena is DEFINITELY not better for quality though, I personally think no synthetics brands are either. I have a buddy who swears by Athena and his flowers have no terps compared to mine and a few of my buddies said it gives them headaches. It's not the cure either, the guys been growing for 20+ years and knows how to grow. First going organic I didn't notice a big difference in taste or quality when smoking, now it's usually pretty apparent when I try someone else's weed though. I would probably switch to organic living soil beds if I could control the amounts of stuff in the beds better, but it is hard to have a variety of plants together including breeding stuff all in organic beds so to me organic based bottles is the next best thing.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> This is Gromer's Nectar for the Gods recipe. I use nectar but not this recipe/amounts, though this is pretty close to the recommended amounts the company says to use for the strongest concentration. Gromer just uses it full strength all the time instead of lighter during veg which is a little weird or wasteful probably. What I use is pretty close with a few other things added and a couple dry amendments and get great results.
> 
> 
> 
> Other brands are probably cheaper and certainly easier to use. Athena is DEFINITELY not better for quality though, I personally think no synthetics brands are either. I have a buddy who swears by Athena and his flowers have no terps compared to mine and a few of my buddies said it gives them headaches. It's not the cure either, the guys been growing for 20+ years and knows how to grow. First going organic I didn't notice a big difference in taste or quality when smoking, now it's usually pretty apparent when I try someone else's weed though. I would probably switch to organic living soil beds if I could control the amounts of stuff in the beds better, but it is hard to have a variety of plants together including breeding stuff all in organic beds so to me organic based bottles is the next best thing.


thank you


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> This is Gromer's Nectar for the Gods recipe. I use nectar but not this recipe/amounts, though this is pretty close to the recommended amounts the company says to use for the strongest concentration. Gromer just uses it full strength all the time instead of lighter during veg which is a little weird or wasteful probably. What I use is pretty close with a few other things added and a couple dry amendments and get great results.
> 
> 
> 
> Other brands are probably cheaper and certainly easier to use. Athena is DEFINITELY not better for quality though, I personally think no synthetics brands are either. I have a buddy who swears by Athena and his flowers have no terps compared to mine and a few of my buddies said it gives them headaches. It's not the cure either, the guys been growing for 20+ years and knows how to grow. First going organic I didn't notice a big difference in taste or quality when smoking, now it's usually pretty apparent when I try someone else's weed though. I would probably switch to organic living soil beds if I could control the amounts of stuff in the beds better, but it is hard to have a variety of plants together including breeding stuff all in organic beds so to me organic based bottles is the next best thing.


Ya i use Canna terra line, pretty much just their vega and flora base nutes and cannazyme and rhizotonic and get great results-I don't really use their boost and have never used their PK 13/14, think less is more with salt nutes. I agree full organics-living soil can definitely bring out better terps once dialed in but I've not noticed a lot of difference between my and a friends full organic grown bud


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya i use Canna terra line, pretty much just their vega and flora base nutes and cannazyme and rhizotonic and get great results-I don't really use their boost and have never used their PK 13/14, think less is more with salt nutes. I agree full organics-living soil can definitely bring out better terps once dialed in but I've not noticed a lot of difference between my and a friends full organic grown bud


Yeah I am definitely an organic guy but I am not anti-salt. I get that salts are easier and more consistent for most people, and much easier to dial in for large facilities. I do however think that if cannabis is your passion than you should put in the effort for organics and will enjoy it more once you do (and for your health too). Organics does take a little time to learn or dial in so I get that a lot of people that switch may not even see an improvement either until they get it down which may turn off a lot of people just dabbling in it. Organics done bad isn't going to be better than synthetics done good.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> This is Gromer's Nectar for the Gods recipe. I use nectar but not this recipe/amounts, though this is pretty close to the recommended amounts the company says to use for the strongest concentration. Gromer just uses it full strength all the time instead of lighter during veg which is a little weird or wasteful probably. What I use is pretty close with a few other things added and a couple dry amendments and get great results.
> 
> 
> 
> Other brands are probably cheaper and certainly easier to use. Athena is DEFINITELY not better for quality though, I personally think no synthetics brands are either. I have a buddy who swears by Athena and his flowers have no terps compared to mine and a few of my buddies said it gives them headaches. It's not the cure either, the guys been growing for 20+ years and knows how to grow. First going organic I didn't notice a big difference in taste or quality when smoking, now it's usually pretty apparent when I try someone else's weed though. I would probably switch to organic living soil beds if I could control the amounts of stuff in the beds better, but it is hard to have a variety of plants together including breeding stuff all in organic beds so to me organic based bottles is the next best thing.


what I'm getting at is if you're running coco or promix hp which is bascially inert and hydro it would be easier and better to run salt nutes thats run nectar of the gods...if you're thinking of running a bunch of nectar of the gods bottles in either promix or coco why not just do full no till organic beds and only have feed tea & add bennies here and there, gnome sayin'


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Yeah I am definitely an organic guy but I am not anti-salt. I get that salts are easier and more consistent for most people, and much easier to dial in for large facilities. I do however think that if cannabis is your passion than you should put in the effort for organics and will enjoy it more once you do (and for your health too). Organics does take a little time to learn or dial in so I get that a lot of people that switch may not even see an improvement either until they get it down which may turn off a lot of people just dabbling in it. Organics done bad isn't going to be better than synthetics done good.


Ya dude I love organics...I will to no till soil beds soon again, I just switched from running HID/1000w Hps lights to led recently so figured I'll wait to I feel truly comfortable and dialed in with the leds. I'm running the 720w grower choice leds-things are beasts


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> what I'm getting at is if you're running coco or promix hp which is bascially inert and hydro it would be easier and better to run salt nutes thats run nectar of the gods...if you're thinking of running a bunch of nectar of the gods bottles in either promix or coco why not just do full no till organic beds and only have feed tea & add bennies here and there, gnome sayin'


I dont see how salt nutes are better in those per se, they are always easier though. I mean it's all personal preference but there are definitely reasons for some. I use less nitrogen in the end of flower, it helps with the colors coming out along with lower temps. With living beds its hard to control the amounts if you have organic compounds that are slowly being absorbed through out the grow. To me it's just about being about to control the levels better and it may be a dumb reason but I can get my flowers much more colorful than friends that use organic beds and amend them over time.

Also I like nectar because of the consistency. People I know with beds have a varying quality to their flower because as they drain and reamend the beds they change each batch a little. I like nectar because I get the consistency and convenience of salt but with organics instead. It also helps when you have plants that feed at different rates. In organic beds some will thrive while others could struggle. Not much you can do with that.



Dividedsky said:


> I'm running the 720w grower choice leds-things are beasts


I've heard good things about growers choice too and will probably try one eventually. I've been running the Luxx 645 for a few years and like them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I dont see how salt nutes are better in those per se, they are always easier though. I mean it's all personal preference but there are definitely reasons for some. I use less nitrogen in the end of flower, it helps with the colors coming out along with lower temps. With living beds its hard to control the amounts if you have organic compounds that are slowly being absorbed through out the grow. To me it's just about being about to control the levels better and it may be a dumb reason but I can get my flowers much more colorful than friends that use organic beds and amend them over time.
> 
> Also I like nectar because of the consistency. People I know with beds have a varying quality to their flower because as they drain and reamend the beds they change each batch a little. I like nectar because I get the consistency and convenience of salt but with organics instead. It also helps when you have plants that feed at different rates. In organic beds some will thrive while others could struggle. Not much you can do with that.
> 
> ...


Ya nectar of the gods is definitely the best organic-ish nutes in bottle, earth juice which I believe is fully organic bottle nutes stanks and some are just goopy af and and make a mess. Gotta add Nectar of the god can't be considered full organics because they used mineral based calcium sources, as well as carbon based.


----------



## bubba73 (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> View attachment 5201025


why so high in seedlings and low in flower ? damn near laughing


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Gotta add Nectar of the god can't be considered full organics because they used mineral based calcium sources, as well as carbon based.


Do you know more specific which sources they use? Can't minerals be considered organic? I thought they consider bat guano an organic mineral which can be OMRI listed. I never looked into it super deep or if it is technically a mineral or not though.

I have heard that Nectar wasn't 100% organic but I also haven't heard much about which products or sources that they are referencing when saying that so I am curious about it. I was under the impression that none of their sources were salt/petroleum based at least and come from natural sources. Is Nectar's ingredients at least all sourced from naturally occurring processes or are there any synthetic derived products in their stuff?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Do you know more specific which sources they use? Can't minerals be considered organic? I thought they consider bat guano an organic mineral which can be OMRI listed. I never looked into it super deep though or if it is technically a mineral or not though.
> 
> I have heard that Nectar wasn't 100% organic but I also haven't heard much about which products or sources that they are referencing when saying that so I am curious about it. I was under the impression that none of their sources were salt/petroleum based at least and come from natural sources. Is Nectar's ingredients at least all sourced from naturally occurring processes or are there any synthetic derived products in their stuff?


in that sense salts nutes are organics as well because they are derived from minerals..that was sourced by nectar themselves I believe


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

I dunno I get a little confused with the technicality at that point. Azomite and bat guano are both called minerals and omri listed. I thought most salt based fertilizers use petroleum products/byproducts. So if the mineralization process uses organic material and occurs naturally is that what can be omri listed and called organic and nothing using synthetic processes or ingredients? That seems like the big difference to me but I never looked into it too deep.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I dunno I get a little confused with the technicality at that point. Azomite and bad guano are both called minerals and omri listed. I thought most salt based fertilizers use petroleum products/byproducts. So if the mineralization process uses organic material and occurs naturally is that what can be omri listed and called organic and nothing using synthetic processes or ingredients?


I'm just talking in terms of generalizations...a plant doesn't know if it's getting N from worms castings or a salt nute...all it knows is its getting N


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm just talking in terms of generalizations...a plant doesn't know if it's getting N from worms castings or a salt nute...all it knows is its getting N


I disagree there. There is a big difference in the source.


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I disagree there. There is a big difference in the source.


What difference is that my friend?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I disagree there. There is a big difference in the source.


The source is different but the all the plants knows is it getting fed N, anyways were clogging this thread up we she moving it to nutrients thread if you want to discuss


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> The source is different but the all the plants knows is it getting fed N


lol keep thinking that


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> lol keep thinking that








What organic fertilizers mean to plants and soil


Improved soil structure, a season-long supply of nutrients, and an increased water-holding capacity are just some of the benefits of using organic fertilizers.




www.canr.msu.edu





This is freshman year in highschool stuff... And I was high as hell and only went to half the class and I still picked this up


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

I used cal mag derived from calcium nitrite originally, which most cal mags use but it was killing all the microbes in my soil. I use one now that comes from calcium carbonate and the microbes are fine. The plant absorbes it slower as well but had less signs of deficiencies with lower amounts To me it is crazy saying that the source doesn't matter because I've seen different sources of nutrients have very different effects on the same strains. To each their own though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 21, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I used cal mag derived from calcium nitrite originally, which most cal mags use but it was killing all the microbes in my soil. I use one now that comes from calcium carbonate and the microbes are fine. The plant absorbes it slower as well but had less signs of deficiencies with lower amounts To me it is crazy saying that the source doesn't matter because I've seen different sources of nutrients have very different effects on the same strains. To each their own though.


I use botincare calmag because I use r/o water...either way-plants do not differentiate between nutrients derived from organic and inorganic fertilizer sources.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 21, 2022)

You dont get pure calcium in fertilizers though. You get different types like calcium nitrate or calcium carbonate. Plants will accept both but the type does effect your plants differently for sure. The source will determine the type so it does seem like the source should matter.

Calcium Nitrate come from inorganic material.
Calcium Carbonate can come from organic derived material like egg shells or shellfish skeletons.

The plants absorb them at different rates. You tend to need to feed them at different rates. One kills microbe populations and one doesn't.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 22, 2022)

I'd post it here. I think I spy a peanut butter breath pack on terpy..
Either that or someone likes Family Guy.
Get u some. Lmk


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 22, 2022)

GrimeSugar said:


> I'd post it here. I think I spy a peanut butter breath pack on terpy..
> Either that or someone likes Family Guy.
> Get u some. Lmk


think thats peter butter breath


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ve wondered about the organic vs salts debate is effected by the Ammonium NH4 toxicity. 
I was trying to go more organic started using humic acid but noticed the terps were worse that round. When I checked the bottle it was the only source of NH4 in what I used.









Nitrogen Source Matters: High NH4/NO3 Ratio Reduces Cannabinoids, Terpenoids, and Yield in Medical Cannabis


The N form supplied to the plant, ammonium (NH4+) or nitrate (NO3–), is a major factor determining the impact of N nutrition on plant function and metabolic responses. We have hypothesized that the ratio of NH4/NO3 supplied to cannabis plants affects the physiological function and the...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 22, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> think thats peter butter breath


Has anyone ever grown out Peter Butter Breath?


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 22, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Anyone know where i can find peanut butter breath


Take your chances with this..








THUG PUG - PETER BUTTER BREATH


LINEAGE: 10+ REGULAR SEEDS HYBRID



terpyseeds.com


----------



## kreempie (Sep 25, 2022)

Whats good yall, Long time lurker but first time grower.

I have a collection of Thug pug seeds : PBB, Garlic breath 2.0, unicorn poop f2, and road apples. Which do you recommend I grow first?

I'm very stuck on what i should choose for my medium and nutes. Should I go living soil or Coco?

Do any of you have a go to formula and feeding schedule for Gromers gear?

Looking forward to your recommendations!


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 25, 2022)

GrimeSugar said:


> Take your chances with this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran Peter breath. 3 phenos. Not impressed. no bag appeal, too cheesy all phenos. Not at all what I hoped for coming from PBB and Rabit Hole. Of course this is my experience. Open to what other people find. Share!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 25, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I ran Peter breath. 3 phenos. Not impressed. no bag appeal, too cheesy all phenos. Not at all what I hoped for coming from PBB and Rabit Hole. Of course this is my experience. Open to what other people find. Share!


Ya that sucks dude..I'd expect more from a peanut butter breath cross especially when he's using a PBB breeders cut. Gromer's new stuff never really interested me much...not saying the new strains are bad or anything, just seems after the original mendobreath was somehow lost lots moved on to other breeders and strains. 

Sure people find some fire phenos in his newer strains but I firmly believe his secret sauce was in the original Mendo-study spewright he was using in his older breath crosses. Even though those beans were regs they flew off the shelves and those older strains we're throwing fire phenos left and right. Thug pug was killing it for a while(2 year span), he hit at the right time and it just so happened it was when a pandemic started and people were home growing and ordering seeds like never before


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that sucks dude..I'd expect more from a peanut butter breath cross especially when he's using a PBB breeders cut. Gromer's new stuff never really interested me much...not saying the new strains are bad or anything, just seems after the original mendobreath was somehow lost lots moved on to other breeders and strains.
> 
> Sure people find some fire phenos in his newer strains but I firmly believe his secret sauce was in the original Mendo-study spewright he was using in his older breath crosses. Even though those beans were regs they flew off the shelves and those older strains we're throwing fire phenos left and right. Thug pug was killing it for a while(2 year span), he hit at the right time and it just so happened it was when a pandemic started and people were home growing and ordering seeds like never before


You hit the nail on the head. Hopefully in the future thug pug will drop something really unique. Lately it feels like everything breeders are dropping has been “watered” down as “hybrids”. Breeders like Heart&Soil are hunting landraces and breeding with to find the next big thing. I’ve been looking for strains with more pronounced terps and taste. Growing gear from breeders like thug pug, bloom seed, savage, dungeon vault, etc.
Dungeons latest drop has me intrigued. White Hot Guava





Dungeons Vault Genetics - Cannabis Seed Breeder at Neptune Seed Bank


Dungeons Vault Genetics - Cannabis Seed Breeder featuring Dr. Gonzo, Crushed Berries, Atreyu, Purple Eidolon, Tsipouro, Sherry, Eau De Vie, Hangover Haze




neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 26, 2022)

70 days from seed mendo montage f4 after first pollen harvesting. From big pond genetics.


Most of his life was under less then 18/6 light sungrown in Canadian late season.This was the fastest maturing male that’s healthiest in colder wet weather. Most vigorous overall, great side branching, hollow stem, no intersex traits, red purple sacs/stem/ maybe purple trichs, dense sac clusters, tall lanky structure, strong roots didn’t get knocked by wind.

The white is from sulphur I sprayed on him before cloning. Seen no pm on any of them. Trying to make a fast finishing outdoor line…. Also going to hit CPK s1 I got from gages vault. I’m trying to make a Cherry Pie Kush line that doesn’t herm on everything lol.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Sep 27, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I ran Peter breath. 3 phenos. Not impressed. no bag appeal, too cheesy all phenos. Not at all what I hoped for coming from PBB and Rabit Hole. Of course this is my experience. Open to what other people find. Share!


What's the cross ?


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 27, 2022)

GrimeSugar said:


> What's the cross ?








Thug pug genetics anyone?


Unicorn poop two different phenos.



www.rollitup.org





"Rabbit Hole X Peanut Butter Breath

ScapeGoat X Thug Pug Collab. "


----------



## bubba73 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 27, 2022)

Foxseeds said:


> 70 days from seed mendo montage f4 after first pollen harvesting. From big pond genetics.
> View attachment 5203507View attachment 5203508
> 
> Most of his life was under less then 18/6 light sungrown in Canadian late season.This was the fastest maturing male that’s healthiest in colder wet weather. Most vigorous overall, great side branching, hollow stem, no intersex traits, red purple sacs/stem/ maybe purple trichs, dense sac clusters, tall lanky structure, strong roots didn’t get knocked by wind.
> ...


I usually don't care to see photos of males but WOW!! That is a STUNNING MALE!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 29, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> View attachment 5204205


you have some good packs in there, top 3 would be the peanut butter breath, PB studly, and PB lady.. I have a PB lady and would like to run it at some point


----------



## bubba73 (Sep 29, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> you have some good packs in there, top 3 would be the peanut butter breath, PB studly, and PB lady.. I have a PB lady and would like to run it at some point


thanks ! same , hope to run a few soon my self..


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 29, 2022)

Has anyone ran Collab #1 - Rubber Match x Lurch. (Rubber Match is Slurricane x Purple Punch) 

Considering the lineage, I'm surprised I don't see more people growing it.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 29, 2022)

Night king x Lurch (collab #5)
same cut I’ve been growing. 
First time outdoors with organics going well.
She’s about 7 weeks into flower. (Day 52-53)
Indoors she’s gone 67 days.
I’m just going to keep an eye on her for the finish with this girl.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 5, 2022)

Outdoor glookie breath tester.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Oct 8, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5209588View attachment 5209589View attachment 5209590


Looking soo good!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 8, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Looking soo good!!


Thanks. I can’t believe how low maintenance this outdoor organic flow is  & how good it’s turned out so far. Though it has an unkind odor that I normally wouldn’t want in the house.. I will buy more fans & filters if I have to.. especially if it means I can go a whole run on top dressing & water only to have them look like this, as far as size of the buds & overall health… they look way better than my led grows.
This is the outdoor (this plant) 
This is indoors, last run, same cut. 
pffffffff lol my house is about to smell like who did it & ran cuz Dr Earth wins. Fk GH.. fk advanced.. Dr Earth is about to stank up the room.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 9, 2022)

Second and probably last run of this Pure Michigan. Amazing overpowering terps, a really alluring obscure funk, and I love the structure, but shit yield and not potent enough to justify. Hoping I find some similar mendo terps in the pack of Garlic Breath I have outside.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 10, 2022)

And these Garlic Breath 2.0 plants had a rough start. I need to figure out why I make life so hard for seedlings indoors. I either overwater or overfertilise my seedlings inside. Put them outside but it's been a real grey and cold start to spring so they're only just starting to come to life. Also a couple of JOTI Black Garlic (Garlic Breath x Blackberry Kush) seedlings there too. 

Weird leaves and mutant growth on this one


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 14, 2022)

Just got two PBB cuts from my buddy, and four PBB "093" (OGKB-leaner) cuts from my Pop. Once these root, I am also gonna pop my last retail PBB seed & see what we get out of it.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 17, 2022)

Collab #5 on day 67. Still looks like she can use a few more. Lots of humidity rolling in, so I’ll be toting a machete on my greenhouse runs lol 
Giving her another week, the machete is if I see any rot trying to creep in.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 23, 2022)

Posting these in here cause I couldn't find a staefli thread, may contain nutz #2 (PB pie breath x jiffy cake) month or so into flower, totally different leafs then the male #1 I had along with it. GB 2.0 clone just getting rolling with it I've run it 3 times now is 4 sure more of a GMO leaner likes 2 go 10+ weeks

Need 2 get into this pack soon also gonna try and have seeds popped and going in the veg sent by Dec...


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 23, 2022)

My freak  ground beef


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 28, 2022)

Chopped on day 76.
Night king x lurch


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 30, 2022)

Here’s a full OGKB mutant Garlic Breath 2.0 s1 from the fems I made. At almost 9 weeks 
Fruity cherry mixed with some chemical funk terps. I’m really enjoying hunting the garlic fems the crosses are turning out nicer then the s1s.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 2, 2022)

Thug Pug Genetics - PBB BX {REG} [10pk] | Seeds Here Now


This item is on PRESALE. The packs will be delivered after they arrive at our warehouse. Thug Pug Genetics - PBB BX Peanut Butter Breath BX 10 Regular Seeds Per Pack




seedsherenow.com





Oooooo nice, and only 98 bucks


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 2, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Thug Pug Genetics - PBB BX {REG} [10pk] | Seeds Here Now
> 
> 
> This item is on PRESALE. The packs will be delivered after they arrive at our warehouse. Thug Pug Genetics - PBB BX Peanut Butter Breath BX 10 Regular Seeds Per Pack
> ...


DOESNT WORK IN MY COUNTRY FML


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 2, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> DOESNT WORK IN MY COUNTRY FML


They already sold out anyway.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 2, 2022)

It seems like Thug Pugs hype has died down a lot since he came back from "retirement."


----------



## xbiox (Nov 2, 2022)

is https://thugpugsgenetics.com/ the official site or scam?


----------



## jtronic (Nov 3, 2022)

xbiox said:


> is https://thugpugsgenetics.com/ the official site or scam?


I would say scam!
Gromer would announce if he had his own site.
Just use Terpy


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 3, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It seems like Thug Pugs hype has died down a lot since he came back from "retirement."


Saw Pug asking for new vendors to carry his gear on his IG the other day. Seems like more supply than demand.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 3, 2022)

Terpy, OES and SeedsHereNow are legit ThugPug vendors


----------



## xbiox (Nov 3, 2022)

jtronic said:


> I would say scam!
> Gromer would announce if he had his own site.
> Just use Terpy


yeh once i read the URL thugpugSgenetics i figured something didnt look right. goddamn look at the extent that person is going to scam thugpug


----------



## jtronic (Nov 4, 2022)

xbiox said:


> yeh once i read the URL thugpugSgenetics i figured something didnt look right. goddamn look at the extent that person is going to scam thugpug


The scamming is brutal bro. So sad.


----------



## GreenthumbCody (Nov 7, 2022)

Dinosaur Meat Big Pond cut cruising along. She's a bit slow but a beast none the less!


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Nov 7, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> DOESNT WORK IN MY COUNTRY FML


they got some in stock








PBB BX - Peanut Butter Breath BX - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


THUG PUG GENETICS PBB BX Peanut Butter Breath BX 10 REG SEEDS




www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com


----------



## Billytheluther (Nov 7, 2022)

GUTINSTINCT209 said:


> they got some in stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this a few hrs ago
Is ppb really that good, im trying not to buy anymore seeds atm but ppb is quite known


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2022)

"You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, *spam or spam-like*"

Simply put, no selling, gifting, trading etc... Please.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 11, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> I saw this a few hrs ago
> Is ppb really that good, im trying not to buy anymore seeds atm but ppb is quite known


YES. Not sure about the bx yet, but the o.g. PBB yes, it's that good.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 11, 2022)

3 of the most vigorous Garlic Breath 2.0 plants I pulled in from outside which by a stroke of luck appear to all be female (showing f preflowers anyway)

The mutant turned out to be male and I still have 4 more outside apparently it's going to be a wet summer so outdoors might not be so cool this year... again


----------



## Billytheluther (Nov 12, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> YES. Not sure about the bx yet, but the o.g. PBB yes, it's that good.


I got the bx hope they’re good..


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 15, 2022)

My G.B 2.0 gal getting rocking and rolling, I'm gonna retire it after this run it produces well and is on the rancid garlicy GMO side but I've only popped 3 seeds of the pack and if the humidity touches 40% even at this point of flower it throws wpm makes it kinda bitchy in the tent along with other things, interested 2 hear what you other guys who've grown this strain experienced with that...

Got lucky with the seed gods 15 in my PB studly pack have a few soaking now very excited 2 see what I get out of these will make F2s


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 16, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 5226749View attachment 5226750View attachment 5226751
> My G.B 2.0 gal getting rocking and rolling, I'm gonna retire it after this run it produces well and is on the rancid garlicy GMO side but I've only popped 3 seeds of the pack and if the humidity touches 40% even at this point of flower it throws wpm makes it kinda bitchy in the tent along with other things, interested 2 hear what you other guys who've grown this strain experienced with that...
> View attachment 5226753
> Got lucky with the seed gods 15 in my PB studly pack have a few soaking now very excited 2 see what I get out of these will make F2s


Here's 3 different GB 2.0 phenos just transplanted 

I've got the other 4 seeds growing in the veg tent, these 3 females were the most vigorous. I hope I can get a male out of the others because I want to cross it with my keeper hso gorilla breath as I've said a thousand times already

I feel like (gmo x mendo breath) x (gg4 x ogkb) sounds like a good mix. Also want to cross it over Gorilla Butter.


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 16, 2022)

15 in a pack is the norm .. still haven’t open my PPB , cycled thru pb lady she was good grow ..like to run pb crunch , pb studly … one of these days I like to back cross one of these and see how they do , maybe call it the triple pb ..lol


----------



## GreenthumbCody (Nov 16, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> 15 in a pack is the norm .. still haven’t open my PPB , cycled thru pb lady she was good grow ..like to run pb crunch , pb studly … one of these days I like to back cross one of these and see how they do , maybe call it the triple pb ..lol


I enjoyed my PB Crunch. Both phenos I ran had a heavy cherry terp profile from Mr. Stinky.


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 16, 2022)

PM at 40% ???? Lol after watering my tent sometimes even shoots up to 90% and 60 to 70% is probably average and knock on wood so far no PM.

I also have tons of airflow though, maybe that is part of the issue? I have airflow below and above the canopy 24/7


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 16, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> PM at 40% ???? Lol after watering my tent sometimes even shoots up to 90% and 60 to 70% is probably average and knock on wood so far no PM.
> 
> I also have tons of airflow though, maybe that is part of the issue? I have airflow below and above the canopy 24/7


Ya idk what the deal is and it's just that pheno 4 the most part I ran grimace from archive a few times last year one of 2 phenos got a bit at times but was during summer, I've got 2 tower fans that oscillate and usually lollipop so don't have any growth down low anyways usually but maybe I should chuck a small fan down there that's just aimed low


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 19, 2022)

Unicorn Poop F2 cut 59 days. Sweet gasoline terps.
This was grown indoors. I gave the same cut to my cousin for his outdoor grow. She did the best in the Canadian outdoors this season.
She doesn’t foxtail in high heat and goes into flower fast.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Nov 19, 2022)

Any of you heads know the lineage of Thug Pugs "Fluffy"?
Im also wondering about the germination rates on his older packs..

Big Ups


----------



## GrimeSugar (Nov 19, 2022)

Fluffy is rabbit hole x fiddle fadle


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 19, 2022)

GrimeSugar said:


> Any of you heads know the lineage of Thug Pugs "Fluffy"?
> Im also wondering about the germination rates on his older packs..
> 
> Big Ups


Just got 100% germ on a 7 y/o pack of Halitosis Breath.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 20, 2022)

Ground beef


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 20, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> Ya idk what the deal is and it's just that pheno 4 the most part I ran grimace from archive a few times last year one of 2 phenos got a bit at times but was during summer, I've got 2 tower fans that oscillate and usually lollipop so don't have any growth down low anyways usually but maybe I should chuck a small fan down there that's just aimed low


There's spray u can use to combat pm. I use purecrop 1. Also kills mites and mold. Lost Coast Plant Therapy is also another good one I've heard good things about. Also kills mites and mold.


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 21, 2022)

Mix Sulphur powder in water and spray once before flip. I’ve never had pm indoors only outdoors.
Nothing beats sulphur but you can’t use it if you’re already over 2 + weeks of flower. Works for pests too besides aphids. Also the plants need / love sulphur.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 2, 2022)

My 3 Garlic Breath 2.0 males. They have some pretty wild stem rub smellsm can't decide which one I want to keep so maybe just do an open pollination with all 3...?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> Just got 100% germ on a 7 y/o pack of Halitosis Breath.


Dude that's a pretty solid strain to have getting 100% germ, you should take a 2-3x cuts of each plant no matter how you think they grow...the hippie slayer crossed up to the original medno (Studley spew) could throw some very epic phenos, you could even get some skunky phenos.

Looking back on the meat breath, I know it was supposedly some special gsc meat pheno x mendo (Studley) but does anyone else think the meat breath was just forum x mendobreath(Studley spewright) ?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 6, 2022)

I just realized. . .. Studly Spewright. The "last name" isn't pronounced "spee wright", it's pronounced "spew right", as in, it righteously spews its pollen


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude that's a pretty solid strain to have getting 100% germ, you should take a 2-3x cuts of each plant no matter how you think they grow...the hippie slayer crossed up to the original medno (Studley spew) could throw some very epic phenos, you could even get some skunky phenos.
> 
> Looking back on the meat breath, I know it was supposedly some special gsc meat pheno x mendo (Studley) but does anyone else think the meat breath was just forum x mendobreath(Studley spewright) ?


Ended up with 2 females. Currently 21 days flowering. Took cuts of both, snipped at day 13F. Stanky, danky, & dripping in resin already. Looking forward to these two.

I've been on a meat terp hunt as of late. Snagged some packs of Skunkhouse's Burger line. Recently discovered Reddedtion Craft Cannabis. He has a worked Meatbreath line. Grabbed Kobe Beef BX3 last week. Running a sale on his IG.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 24, 2022)

I ever show you guys this one?
That's my Purple Drank Breath cut 
Dirty grape funk / foul wine terps

I sent 2 packs of the PDB to Rosesareredsoisblood and he hunted that pheno out for me


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 25, 2022)

So I have 3 Garlic Breath 2.0 males outside and I'd like advice to select for breeding

The first one has lots of side branching like a Christmas tree and long thin pointed 3 prong leaves. It's definitely the most vigorous. 

The second one has less side branching and more "direct" main branch growth and the usual shaped leaves.



Stem rubs are similar but slightly different. One more rubbery than the other and the other more spicy. I assume the first one is GMO dominant male and the second Mendo dominant?

Which would you select for breeding? I'm going to cross them onto my Gorilla Breath (gg4 x ogkb)

The third one (not pictured) is less vigorous than the other two and is a mixture of both in structure.

I'm going for quality over yield really, i have 2 phenos of Gorilla Breath I'm breeding them to. One is a massive yielder and great smoke, the other significantly less yield but outstanding smoke. I just kinda want some GMO to mix in with the chemmy fuel smell. Or should I just open pollinate and take luck of the draw


----------



## D586 (Dec 28, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> So I have 3 Garlic Breath 2.0 males outside and I'd like advice to select for breeding
> 
> The first one has lots of side branching like a Christmas tree and long thin pointed 3 prong leaves. It's definitely the most vigorous. View attachment 5241639
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxseeds (Dec 29, 2022)

Unicorn Poop F2 sweet gasoline terps
I made f3s with her and a gmo leaner Unicorn male, even structure, garlic terps.
Male in veg looked like my garlic and unicorn gmo leaner females so it’s a guess. Won’t know till I pop the f3s.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Dec 29, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Yep RIU
> 
> Im looking for information on thug pug genetics created by gromer1 i was able to grab a pack of peanutbutter breath (do si dos X grateful breath f2 (meat pheno) if you have already grow it feel free to share pics and grow information


here's a pic of urinal cake and wedding poop! popped first seed almost two years ago now!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 30, 2022)

Ground beef


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 30, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Ground beef View attachment 5243139


You didnt waste no time popping these, how does she smell/taste ?


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 30, 2022)

Misterpfffff said:


> I ever show you guys this one?
> That's my Purple Drank Breath cut
> Dirty grape funk / foul wine terps
> 
> ...


That’s an epic beauty where did you purchase these seeds


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 30, 2022)

.lusciousgenetics has the pink runtz and white runtz crosses to peanut butter runtz


----------



## Misterpfffff (Dec 31, 2022)

Movement13 said:


> That’s an epic beauty where did you purchase these seeds


I had a pack from around the time of the original drop, along with one of the Larrybirdbreath packs that was sold alongside it.
I traded that LBB to a buddy who was looking for it, for his pack of PDB, so I'd have two and get a better pheno hunt 

I haven't seen any of these recently anywhere though.


----------



## PhenoJunky79 (Jan 4, 2023)

Would it cost me my leg and my arm and both my nuts, to even ask where i can find a decent deal of real thug pug pbb... I would love to have all his good stuff... but when u mention it some of the ppl with it think its gold or plutonium or something lol... idk, but man id love to get some real packs for a reasonable deal, and id sure like to keep my nuts...


----------



## PhenoJunky79 (Jan 4, 2023)

Wow id tag u giys but they're to many. You cats are kill'n it... besutiful work guys...


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jan 5, 2023)

PhenoJunky79 said:


> Would it cost me my leg and my arm and both my nuts, to even ask where i can find a decent deal of real thug pug pbb... I would love to have all his good stuff... but when u mention it some of the ppl with it think its gold or plutonium or something lol... idk, but man id love to get some real packs for a reasonable deal, and id sure like to keep my nuts...











Peanut Butter Breath F3 — Brothers In Farms Genetics Cannabis Vendor Marketplace


Breeder: Gambino Genetic Heritage: Do-Si-Dos x Mendo Breath (Thug Pug) Seed Type: Regular Photoperiod Indica / Sativa: Indica leaning hybrid Cycle Time: 55-65 days Height: Medium-Tall Yield: Medium-High Terpene Profile: Savory, nutty, salty, funky Effect: Anxiety reducing, r




bifbeans.com


----------



## Osage420 (Saturday at 9:48 PM)

PhenoJunky79 said:


> Would it cost me my leg and my arm and both my nuts, to even ask where i can find a decent deal of real thug pug pbb... I would love to have all his good stuff... but when u mention it some of the ppl with it think its gold or plutonium or something lol... idk, but man id love to get some real packs for a reasonable deal, and id sure like to keep my nuts...


SHN auctions has Thug Pug older packs up from time to time. Picked up Uni Poop from them the other day.


----------



## superdank330 (Sunday at 6:58 PM)

Two different bagseed Meatbreaths


----------

